#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-23
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> hello there
<didrocks> hi seb128
<seb128> hello didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: I saw you were working in bugs this week-end :)
<seb128> didrocks: not really no, I tend to just read my emails evey now and then to not have a 600 bugmails backlog on monday, I do that every weekend
<seb128> ie I just clean a bit my mailbox but don't do active triage or forwarding, just comment on duplicate quickly a few bugs
<seb128> why?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I understand that having hundreds of mails on Monday, you can fell depsair :)
<didrocks> feel*
<didrocks> seb128: during the bug jams, I just saw once a recent comment of you :)
<seb128> ah ;-)
<seb128> how was the bugjam btw?
<seb128> I guess that's one of the reason the bugmails count was already high on saturday afternoon and why I spent some bugs reading bug mails to not have too many today ;-)
<didrocks> great, 30 people in Paris, large public but some of them will continue to triage bug, I'm sure of it
<didrocks> yeah, certainly
<didrocks> so, the goal is reached :)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> excellent:
<seb128> !
<seb128> hello pitti
<didrocks> oh, between 2 bugs, I merged pidgin (not really between 2 bugs, more on saturday evening, but well ;)) bug #316636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316636 in pidgin "Please merge to pidgin 2.5.4-2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316636
<seb128> didrocks: ah good, will look at it today, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: if you want the full story: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DidierRoche/MOTU/bugsaction
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you keep taking notes there? ;-)
<didrocks> (some things that I dropped, and no more in the changelog, and so on)
<didrocks> yeah, and there is one question, as usually ;)
<didrocks> about the epoch in pidgin package
<seb128> didrocks: the epoch was a mistake at some point I think and we can't downgrade versions once done
<didrocks> there is none in debian, so, I think that someone made a mistake ?
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> "* deleted in debian, so make the same for ubuntu: (2.4.3-1) "
<seb128> ?
<seb128> what do you mean there?
<seb128> ah you want to disable nm in ubuntu? we discussed fixing nm support in desktop applications at uds and decided that the pidgin one was working mostly fine, it does disconnect and reconnect correctly
<seb128> there was some issues they fixed in the 2.5 versions
<seb128>  
<seb128> * "Add Build-Deps on liblaunchpad-integration-dev, intltool :" intltool are needed for launchpad strip? Why it is an ubuntu change only?
<didrocks> seb128: as I made a manual merge (MoM didn't make it appears), I just listed every changes that have been done in common ancestor -> debian version
<seb128> -> intltool is to run the intltool-update which is for ubuntu languagepacks
<didrocks> so, if something was dropped, I dropped it in Ubuntu, it's just to inform you
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> (one sec, will be back in 2 min)
<seb128> "* why dropping libpurple0 depends on libpurple-bin, as the latter add some extra functionnalities to the first one. "
<seb128> that's a debian change no?
<seb128> "* file .symbol: can there be particular version to create one manually and not using dpkg-gensymbols (by dh-makeshlibs, for instance) during the package build? " what do you mean?
<seb128>  
<seb128> "* X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain seems to be used to ubuntu rosetta. Is there some documentation on that in the wiki? I found nothing useful. "
<seb128> -> the glib and gnome-desktop ubuntu changes to use gettext do use this key to know what gettext file to use
<seb128> ie upstream behaviour is to read the Name[locale]=... in the desktop directly
<seb128> and we do change that to call gettext so we can use language packs
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so, we don't drop nm support, contrary to debian
<seb128> but the gettext call needs to specify the domain to use
<seb128> so we write this information in the .desktop at build time
<seb128>  
<seb128> didrocks: right what I was saying, did you drop it in this update? your comment is not clear
<didrocks> seb128: yep, I dropped it, I can make it back
<seb128> right, please do
<seb128> it works fine on 2.5 versions
<seb128> or mostly correctly, ie works fine in the most current setup where you have one connection
<didrocks> ok, great. Never had troubles to with pidgin, but I don't use it very often
<didrocks> ok for gettext explanation :)
<didrocks> "* why dropping libpurple0 depends on libpurple-bin, as the latter add some extra functionnalities to the first one. "
<didrocks> [10:00] <seb128> that's a debian change no?
<didrocks> -> yeah I found just that strange
<seb128> didrocks: one reason could be to avoid dependencies cycle
<seb128> and what functionnalities does a binary add to a lib?
<didrocks> seb128: maybe, ok. and I just relied in the package name, so, this may not be sure.
<seb128> dpkg -L libpurple-bin
<seb128> it has command lines tools
<didrocks> ok, so, the name is misleading :)
<didrocks> about symbol file: dpkg-gensymbols will create symbol files, normally? Why put int manually?
<seb128> it will?
<didrocks> hum, I understood that from my "libraries classroom" reading :)
<seb128> I didn't really use it, but my understanding is that you can to create the file manually using the tools
<didrocks> so, you think that the DM create it manually with this tools?
<seb128> ie when you build a new version which has new symbols it will stops the build and show you a symbols diff that you can review and apply to the debian .symbols
<seb128> I never created one but I do apply the diff displayed during the build manually when doing package updates
<didrocks> is it a hook? what's the name of the tool?
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> it's the dh tool which does list the things which are depends and not needed too for example
<seb128> edit the .symbol and drop some symbols
<seb128> and run a build you will see ;-)
<didrocks> oh, ok, it's really a manually process :)
<didrocks> manual*
<didrocks> I will test this. First I upload you a new version with nm support back \o/
<seb128> ok good
<didrocks> seb128: btw, what this "nm support"?
<seb128> network manager
<didrocks> what's*
<seb128> ie going offline when you network drops
<seb128> and reconnecting when you are online
<didrocks> that sounds great. So, it doesn't timeout really
<seb128> no, it just listens to network manager events
<didrocks> that's seems smarter :)
<didrocks> that*
<seb128> "deletion in debian/rules:
<seb128>     * CFLAGS = -fstack-protector
<seb128>     *
<seb128>       -V "libpurple0 (>= $(major).0)" "
<didrocks> grrrrrrr :/
<seb128> those are documented
<seb128> I expect the first on to be an ubuntu security team change
<seb128> and the second one is a recent debian changes, they described something about dropping version and using symbols
<seb128> "   * Remove version-specific shlibdep generation, and add libgnt to
<seb128>      libpurple0.symbols
<seb128> "
<seb128> that's the second one
<didrocks> seb128: so, libgnt use symbols to achieve the same purpose than -V "libpurple0 (>= $(major).0)"
<seb128> sort of yes
<seb128> .symbols have a better granularity over shlibs versions
<seb128> shlibs version makes you depend on the version which ships the current abi version
<didrocks> yes...
<seb128> where when using symbols you depends on the version which has the symbols you require
<seb128> so that's an optimization
<didrocks> ok, I see. Don't sure to find it again easily, but it's understandable :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot seb128 for all those explanations :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> the "* Undocumented changes in debian/changelog: "
<seb128> seem to be debian cleaning
<didrocks> seb128: I saw that at the end, but cleaning can be everything :)
<seb128> didrocks: btw http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/collab-maint/deb-maint/pidgin/
<seb128> didrocks: you can see they dropped the -fstack-protector in rev 10111 because it was making pidgin crash on arm for example
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, my irssi has frozen
<seb128> didrocks: re, read my comments just before?
<seb128> <seb128> didrocks: btw http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/collab-maint/deb-maint/pidgin/
<seb128> <seb128> didrocks: you can see they dropped the -fstack-protector in rev 10111 because it was making pidgin crash on arm for example
<didrocks> seb128: no, just had "didrocks: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/collab-maint/deb-maint/pidgin/"
<soc> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hum, somebody joining the chan and pinging me immediatly
<seb128> that's going to be work or questions, I should probably start running ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: does every packages and intermediate work is uploaded in the svn?
<huats> morning seb128
<seb128> didrocks: they use the svn for packaging so I would expect so
<seb128> lut huats
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks. I will know now where to get the explanation of a change :)
<soc> seb128: i just wanted to say thank you ...
<seb128> soc: oh? about?
<soc> i was the one annoying you for days about that "autodetect dpi" :-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that was not really annoyance
<seb128> I'm still not convinced the change is better though
<soc> i can at least confirm, that it now works on a few displays
<seb128> the first reaction from the mobile team has been to revert to a fix value because the change was making font ugly on their devices
<soc> that's kind of weird, isn't it?
<seb128> no it's not
<soc> usually you could assume that the font appearance would improve ...
<soc> at least that's my impression
<seb128> if you assume that screen give correct value
<soc> yes, of course
<seb128> we have some people mentionning connecting ubuntu on a tv
<seb128> and the change making font unreadable there
<soc> then the mobile team should bug the device makers about it ...
<seb128> 16 dpi fonts or something and 10 points by default
<seb128> = something you can't read
<soc> mhh, i can't imagine that is possible
<seb128> the issue is that GNOME and the way fonts are used is to make thing look correctly assuming you have a standard dpi value
<soc> dpi values under 50 are automatically set to 96
<soc> that was part of the fix
<seb128> see that doesn't make sense
<seb128> you have 48 dpi and you go to 96
<seb128> and you have 50 and it's 50
<seb128> there is no logic or consistency there
<seb128> anyway let's see how it goes
<soc> i don't know what the mobile team has done, but getting 16 dpi is just not possible from the viewpoint of the actual code
<seb128> no, the mobile time had just font which looked bold
<soc> seb128: of course that 50 dpi is just an ad-hoc solution
<seb128> ie slightly not fit for the screen
<soc> ah interesting
<seb128> whoever tried on a TV didn't try on jaunty I think, he might have been running a version which didn't have this workaround low dpi = 96
<soc> seb128: they shouldn't use that bytecode hinter, it is patented!
<soc> *runs for cover*
<seb128> ;-)
<soc> seb128: they probably should adjust the font size
<soc> (assuming that the dpi is correct)
<soc> changing from 9,0 to 8,9 or something like that does wonders soemtimes
<soc> the whole size selection is probably nonsense ...
<seb128> right
<soc> the rendering library should present choices itself, not just some arbitraty values
<seb128> the issue is that people and software right now are made assuming a fixed dpi value
<seb128> so nobody changes font size but people tweak dpis to scale things
<soc> mhh, did i already file a bug about that? :-P
<soc> removing the dpi value from the font tab?
<seb128> that has been discussed I think
 * crevette does both to tweak the fonst shape
<seb128> that should be raised on the lists or upstream though
<soc> if it should be changeable by the user, it should be somewhere on the resolution widget
<soc> best thing would be imo, if the font renderer would have an algorithm to decide which font sizes look good and only presents them to the user
<soc> so instead having a value, the user just gets a button "bigger" and a button "smaller"
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you have a minute?
<didrocks> seb128: new pidgin version uploaded (bug #316636)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316636 in pidgin "Please merge to pidgin 2.5.4-2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316636
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks
<asac> sigh. how long is bugzilla.g.o supposed to take to accept a bug submission ?
 * asac waits for more than a minute already
<asac> done ;)
<asac> mvo: bug 301474 ... can you take sponsoring bug as a ride-along change for next compiz upload? do you have any branch where we could commit that to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301474 in compiz "maintainer field points to MOTU for package in main" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301474
<seb128> asac: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572839 you didn't attach the patch to the bug?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572839 in locations "add bangalore/india location" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> sigh
<asac> timed out or what ;)
<asac> resent
<seb128> asac: thanks
<mvo> asac: sure, I take it
<asac> ArneGoetje: #329435 -> sponsoring needs feedback
<seb128> asac: thanks for cleaning the sponsoring request list ;-)
<asac> seb128: what about all those screen sizing submissions (for netbook); do we want to tell them to go upstream with that?
<asac> i mean ... in general i dont feel inspired enough to say for apps i use whether thats a good approach or not
<asac> s/i use/i don't use/
<seb128> I don't like the approch
<asac> seb128: which? there are more than one bug open ;)
<seb128> but I think we should just get those into jaunty
<seb128> I did upload the gnome-control-center ones
<seb128> all
<seb128> I don't think adding random toolbar is the way to go
<seb128> but dialog redesigns discussion should go upstream
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats what i ment. i would at least have some feedback from upstream
<asac> like a) great, b) ok, c) almost sucks, d) worst idea ever
<seb128> right
<seb128> asac: I think we should upload those changes if they concern only small screens (ie if they condition the change on a screen 640 value for example) but make sure they start an upstream discussion too
<asac> ok. we can do that
<mpt> asac, Anmar has asked me to review all those to see how upstream-worthy they are, so I'm planning to do that today
<mpt> He also asked me to redesign Evolution. ;-)
<asac> mpt: great. maybe look whether they have been forwarded yet.
<mpt> bbl, installing Jaunty
<asac> cu ;)
 * kenvandine is doing that too :)
<kenvandine> gotta get it installed on a faster build box :)
<pitti> hey kenvandine, good morning
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<kenvandine> morning rickspencer3
<mpt> bah, no trackpad in Jaunty, that's no fun
<rickspencer3> good morning kenvandine
<andreasn> mpt, do you remember we spoke about User testing in Boston and we agreed it would be cool to have something like Silverback?
<andreasn> mpt, http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=96
<andreasn> might be of some use
 * mpt watches the screencast
<andreasn> I have lots of people who earn me favors, so I guess I can tell people to code stuff for me for years and years to come
<mpt> andreasn, that's very cool
<andreasn> http://live.gnome.org/Pongo <- if you have any ideas for what you would need out of such a software, put it here
<dobey> andreasn: dude!
<dobey> andreasn: http://launchpad.net/deskscribe :)
<andreasn> you'll have to intergrate the code yourself, you know I can't do this
<andreasn> :)
<dobey> i know
<dobey> i wish i had time to concentrate on it
<dobey> i'll trade you some code, for some artwork :)
<andreasn> I wish I had more people who owe me code, I mean, it must be like only 500 people now
<dobey> although
<dobey> you never did finish that encompass icon :)
<andreasn> did you finish the app?
<dobey> encompass? no
<ArneGoetje> asac: scim-anthy -> go ahead. Just need to change the Maintainer field in debian/control.
<andreasn> didn't ulisse, hbons or someone draw a icon for it?
<asac> ArneGoetje: did enough sponsorship for today ;)
<asac> so its free to take again
<asac> :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: he. I cannot.
<dobey> andreasn: no, though hbons owes me icons for my neverwinter nights stuff :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: i have something else though. can you install the fontconfig stuff from mozillateam ppa and then tell me whta regressions you see?
<ArneGoetje> asac: later... need to finish language-selector first.
<asac> ok
<asac> seb128: how can we get network-manager connection editor ... into gnome-control-center? is there some .desktop magic?
<seb128> didrocks: do you still have some updates to do or are you looking for new work?
<asac> oh i found it
<asac> its under "others"
<asac> mm
<asac> seems to be the old thing
<asac> oh ... i think its actually connman ;)
<asac> Categories=Settings
<seb128> asac: you screwed the OnlyShowIn change
<seb128> asac: you use a , between GNOME and Xfce where it should be a ;
<seb128> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;
<seb128> it should be
<seb128> it's correctly listed once that fixed
<asac> oh right ;)
<asac> just found that OnlyShowIn is the intruder and then i see that oyu already ansewred ;)
 * asac hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs asac
<seb128> hello hggdh
<fta2> seb128, do you have time for gwibber?
<seb128> I though it got refused by somebody else during the weekend?
<fta2> seb128, 0.8-0ubuntu3 is in the NEW
<fta2> queue
<fta2> seb128, sorry about that, the initial packaging was not mine
<seb128> that's ok don't worry
<hggdh> hi seb128
<fta2> seb128, you can reject ubuntu2, it has the same problem as ubuntu1 (if fact, it's ubuntu1 that has been rejected twice)
<seb128> fta2: there is 0ubuntu3 in the queue so either somebody has been quicker or it's not there yet
<fta2> hmm
<seb128> seems that somebody has just been doing some new cleaning though
<fta2> hold on, i didn't get the email from lp
<seb128> it's in new now
<fta2> yep, just got the email, took a while
<seb128> pitti: can a package distributed under GPL have MIT and BSD3 sources?
<seb128> asac: ^ you maybe know about that too ;-)
<pitti> seb128: uh, I'm afraid I don't know off-hand
<asac> seb128: MIT and BSD3 are compatible, so yes
<seb128> I'm not really into license, I usually just new "easy" case, ie all under the same license
<asac> let me look up the compatibility website from fsf
<seb128> asac: thanks
<fta2> pitti, just got my PRS-700 back from repair, I got a new one, mine was apparently out of luck
<pitti> fta2: cool, does that work with calibre now?
<asac> so MIT == Expat License -> compatible
<asac>  Modified BSD license == modified BSD -> compatible
<asac> http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/index_html#GPLCompatibleLicenses
<asac> it was also compatible with GPL 2
<asac> which had a simple rule: only if and if you can relicense a license under GPL 2 its compatible
<asac> so either GPL 2 or GPL 3 license is ok for the combined work
<fta2> pitti, yep, it's correctly detected; excellent!
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> asac: ok, COPYING is GPL2, debian copyright says 2.1 or newer (which is a bit weird not sure if that's an issue or should only be 2 and not 2.1), it has sources under dual MIT-GPL and one BSD-clause3 source ... that should be ok?
<seb128> fta2: ^ see the copyright, COPYING, GPL 2 against 2.1
<didrocks> seb128: no, I have some packages that are waiting for sponsoring (and when you will have the time, there is the gnome-pyton-extras merges + update to fix)
<fta2> seb128, upstream updated the gpl part of debian/copyright, not me
<seb128> didrocks: I commented on pidgin some details to fix for you
<didrocks> seb128: appart from that, feel free to give me some work (I just don't understand your remark on the changelog, you told in the bug?)
<seb128> didrocks: do you want some extra updates?
<didrocks> seb128: of course :)
<fta2> seb128, so i guess they knew what they were doing when they wrote 2.1 ;)
<seb128> didrocks: don't merge all the previous changelog entry, that do extra CD use for no good reason
<didrocks> seb128: I copied in the bug, the content of debuild -S -vLastVersionSinceMerge
<seb128> didrocks: when rebasing on debian I usually keep the changelog entry which summarize changes only from the ubuntu set
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so, I just kept ubuntu version and paste the new debian changelog since then?
<seb128> didrocks: ? not in the bug, in the source
<seb128> didrocks: just take the debian changelog and run dch -i
<seb128> didrocks: don't recopy all the ubuntu entries
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so we dropped old ubuntu changes description
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I usually do that
<seb128> that's not really useful and takes CD space
<didrocks> oki, I saw other way of work, that's why I did that diffenrently :)
<didrocks> that's right
<fta2> seb128, or that's a remnant of when it was wrongly referring to LGPL 2.1.. what do you want me to do? yet another version??
<didrocks> seb128: so, I just fix that later, but you can give me more update during this time :)
<seb128> didrocks: you can do gedit-plugins if you want, it's universe good opportunity to test your upload rights ;-)
<seb128> fta2: not sure let me check
<seb128> pitti: is COPYING being GPL2 and debian copyright listing GPL 2.1 or newer an issue (the version mismatch)?
<seb128> asac: ^
<didrocks> seb128: yep, the first one \o/
<didrocks> seb128: I was planning also to work on pidgin integration with new notification system, if needed
<seb128> didrocks: also nautilus-sendto to update if you want and eel which is a lib
<asac> seb128: 2.1 ?
<asac> LGPL?
<asac> i dont know GPL 2.1
<seb128> "   gwibber is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
<seb128>    modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public
<seb128>    License as published by the Free Software Foundation; either
<seb128>    version 2.1 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
<seb128> "
<didrocks> seb128: ok, some work to do, thanks :)
<seb128> debian copyright snippet
<seb128> didrocks: you're welcome
<asac> seb128: thats in copying? thats a copy-paste issue then i guess
<seb128> asac: that's in the debian copyright
<seb128> COPYING is
<asac> seb128: if its just that let it in and file a serious bug ;) (rather than another round)
<seb128> "                       Version 2, June 1991"
<asac> yeah. thats the one i know ... LGPL has 2.1
<asac> but GPL has not
<seb128> fta2: can you just fix the debian copyright to list 2 and not 2.1 and reupload using the same revision
<seb128> I will accept it then
<fta2> ok
<seb128> thanks
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging/revision/42
<seb128> sorry for the extra review upload rounds
<fta2> he missed 1 line :P
<seb128> yeah
<fta2> seb128, done
<seb128> ok
<asac> mvo: you had the "cannot save global" thing ... do you have keyfile system settings enabled on that machine? (see: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf)
<asac> nm that is obviously ;)
<mvo> asac: I never touched that file
<mvo> asac: I have "plugins=ifupdown,keyfile"
<asac> mvo: thats ok
<asac> mvo: are you running an admin user?
<mvo> asac: yes
<mvo> asac: (as in part of the admin group?)
<asac> k
<asac> will come back afer looking at code
<asac> might take a day or two
<asac> Feb 23 16:28:26 tinya NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): detected GSM modem via udev capabilities
<asac> Feb 23 16:28:26 tinya NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): new Modem device (driver: 'option')
<asac> pitti: ^^ ;)
<mvo> asac: no problem
<lool> seb128: Thanks for updating pygobject and sorry that I didn't come to it
<seb128> lool: no problem don't worry ;-)
<pitti> asac: rocking!
<pitti> asac: so we can stop the 10-modem.fdi madness? :-)
<asac> pitti: hopefully ... of course, there might be a few more pitfalls ;)
<asac> for instance we are currently looking how we can see that a AT port that responses with "yeah i can GSM", doesnt really work ;)
<asac> (my option card has that issue)
<pitti> asac: yes,  I don't plan to drop it, but it's nice that we can by and large stop playing catch-up with it
<asac> ack
<kenvandine> hey jono
<jono> heya kenvandine
<kenvandine> jono: you happy now... i am using jaunty now :-D
<jono> kenvandine, nice :)
<fta2> seb128, evolution is throwing some "evolution-indicator" popups at me with Cancel/Ok for each new mail, instead of the expected notification. I have notify-osd and evolution-indicator, do I need something else?
<seb128> fta2: disable the mail notification upstream option
<seb128> fta2: there is a bug about that and kenvandine is working on it
<fta2> ok, thanks
<fta2> hm, still the same, should I restart evo?
<seb128> fta2: could be
<didrocks> seb128: if I remove all previous ubuntu changelog, I cant do debuild -S -vOldUbuntuVersion. It takes the whole changelog…
<seb128> didrocks: why do you want to use -v?
<didrocks> (not very important, as I won't upload it myself, but when you do it and to not make angry archive admin) :)
<seb128> didrocks: just don't use -v and it will take the current changelog entry
<seb128> there is archive admin involved there
<didrocks> seb128: yep, but I learnt that during a merge, the best pratice is to use it :)
<didrocks> seb128: you are one, IIRC
<seb128> right when you keep old changelog entry that we don't do for desktop
<seb128> right
<seb128> the idea is to list debian changes you are merging or syncing too
<seb128> you can -v on the most recent debian version which is in the current jaunty version
<didrocks> seb128: I understood this. So, we don't keep ubuntu changelog during a merge only in, say, desktop packages?
<seb128> I don't think they is a strong policy about that
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> other people tend to use merg-o-matic and keep those apparently
<seb128> we don't often for desktop since it doesn't work for experimental
<didrocks> yes, MoM keep it
<seb128> and when doing it manually I tend to not copy the old changelog entry that's extra work and disk space for nothing
<seb128> we drop those when syncing anyway
<seb128> so that's like syncing and redoing ubuntu changes ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that's right, good point :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok. let me upload the new version
<seb128> didrocks: ok, I've to go now but I will look at sponsoring after dinner
<didrocks> seb128: have a nice dinner :)
<seb128> thanks, you too
<didrocks> thanks
<asac> anyone knows whether builders run stuff as root?
<asac> or fakeroot?
<geser> asac: you mean the buildds? as fakeroot gets installed I assume that it also gets used
<maxb> Pick a buildlog, any buildlog: It says  /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules binary
<asac> geser: yeah. thanks
<fta> can I change the font size in the notifications? it's unreadable here (metacity)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-24
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<wgrant> What is this new notification applet, and why does it look so utterly non-native?
<maxb> At least they reconsidered naming it "alsdorf"
<maxb> But yeah, I hate it, and it's going to become my number one thing to customize on a new Ubuntu install
<maxb> Which is slightly worrying since I've not found any way to do so without root access, for all users, yet.
<didrocks> Hi seb128
<seb128> hello didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: I was just wondering if I only open a bug on LP "implement better notification" for pidgin and link it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<seb128> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: it seems that there is some work to do for pidgin and the new notification system https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Pidgin
<seb128> didrocks: I don't understand the bug question, what change do you want to request?
<didrocks> so, I just propose to handle it, and for that if I only open a bug on LP and assign it to myself to tell "I'm working on it"
<seb128> didrocks: pidgin-libnotify in jaunty doesn't use actions and use the message indicator, it's installed by default and autoactivated
<seb128> what other change is required?
<didrocks> seb128: oh, ok, from the wiki text, I thought there was still actions on the message indicator and so, have to remove them
<didrocks> ok, so, nothing to do with it
<seb128> talk to ted when he's around
<wgrant> maxb: What is it meant to do?
<didrocks> seb128: oki
<seb128> I'm not sure about it but from my point of view that's working correctly
<james_w> wgrant: he's talking about the notifications, not the applet
<james_w> wgrant: the applet will show recently received messages and the like.
<wgrant> james_w: Ah, I see. But it is the ugliest thing on the desktop, and leaves this strange dark grey bar when it has nothing to show...
<didrocks> seb128: I will check with him, thanks :)
<asac> ArneGoetje: if you dont test my fontconfig packages, I will be forced to just upload it after next alpha :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: sorry, I was busy.
<asac> ArneGoetje: no problem. was ment to be a gentle reminder ;)
<asac> there are still a few days left until freeze is lifted
<asac> ArneGoetje: i expect some regressions with non-latin fonts and i already have some feedback that it gets worse for ttf fonts
<asac> would be good if we could find which cases needs to be fixed
<asac> without reintroducing the major rules.d hackfest we had before
<ArneGoetje> asac: I got a bug about Chinese fonts in iceweasel on debian... if that is related?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i am not sure. i know that i dropped most of our tweakage ... just preserving the fontconfigurator ones for now
<ArneGoetje> asac: Look at this: http://www.cs.ccu.edu.tw/~cyt93/images/Iceweasel-3.0.6_broken.png
<asac> ArneGoetje: hmm probably unrelated
<asac> ArneGoetje: the main issue we had is that fontconfig doesnt honour gnome settings anymore
<seb128> slomo: could you have a look to backport https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base0.10/+bug/252237 for debian (would be better to sync that to upload that to ubuntu only)?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252237 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "gstreamer alsa mixer renders gnome volume controls useless" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> slomo: ie the change you did to fix alsamixer
<asac> ArneGoetje: which happened because we just fixed various values
<asac> all over the place
<asac> so i dropped all that and want to readd the minimum really required
<ArneGoetje> asac: AFAIK fontconfig never honored gnome settings. Gnome should honor fontconfig settings instead.
<asac> also performance has somewhat boosted for me after dropping the ANY metrics patch
<asac> ArneGoetje: well... whatever
<asac> ArneGoetje: we even overwrote user settings
<ArneGoetje> asac: ...
<ArneGoetje> asac: you are giving me a headache...
<ArneGoetje> I will test your package tonight.
<asac> thanks
<asac> ArneGoetje: not honour gnome settings == not honour user settings
<seb128> asac: what setting are you speaking about?
<asac> but lets look which rules we really need to add
<asac> seb128: font ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: user settings belong into ~/.font.conf
<seb128> asac: dpi, font name, points?
<asac> ArneGoetje: right. still ;)
<asac> seb128: look at /etc/fonts/fonts.d/
<ArneGoetje> asac: problem with that is, you need to copy everything in /etc/fonts/conf.d/ into it and then change the bits you need to tweak. Otherwise it won't work :(
<asac> everything that comes after 50 is overwriting user settings
<seb128> asac: that's fontconfig yes
<asac> at least if they dont have proper tests
<asac> (which some of them dont)
<asac> ArneGoetje: lets look at it. i thin my package is not really worse than before
<asac> except for some ttf and non-latin fonts
<asac> but those can be done properly imo
<ArneGoetje> asac: should be everything < 50 which is overwritten...
<asac> ArneGoetje: user settings can overwrite everything below 50 ... but not something that is greater 50
<ArneGoetje> asac: s/overwritten/overwriting/
<ArneGoetje> asac: other way round. The lower the number the higher the priority, IIRC
<asac> ArneGoetje: i am really sure that the rules are applied in alphabetic order
<asac> so if you set property1 to XXX in 20 ... you can still overwrite it in 40
<asac> i can verify that in fontconfig code
<asac> but not now
<asac> ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: bug 305394 and the upstream mozilla bug 458612
<asac>   "every file within that directory starting with an ASCII digit (U+0030 -
<asac>    U+0039) and ending with the string ‘‘.conf’’ will be processed in
<asac>    sorted order"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305394 in fontconfig "No subpixel smoothing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305394
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<asac> seb128: oh i replied with @canonical.com to -desktop list
<asac> seb128: can you moderate that in and whitelist that address
<asac> Re: gnome-control-center
<seb128> asac: let me look if I can find the moderation password somewhere ;-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> damn
<asac> i should just remove the magic that picks @canonical.com if someone from canonical is in the addresses ;)
<seb128> asac: ok got it
<asac> seb128: thanks. and please whitelist asac@canonical.com for future (in case i forget again)
<seb128> asac: done
 * asac hugs seb128 the great
<seb128> and checked the "whitelist this address" option too
 * seb128 hugs asac
<seb128> lunch time now
<asac> when is meeting today?
<asac> 1630 UTC. good
<maxb> The new GDM theme is pretty!
<maxb> However, the colour of the background (which is what's shown on secondary monitors) is still set to a traditional Ubuntu brown/orange/beigeish colour, which doesn't look so good
<seb128> right, the colour will be changed
<seb128> pitti: let me know if you do an upload to sponsor the gtkrc thing you can tweak the color in the same upload ;-)
<pitti> seb128: the background one? sure, is that easy to find, or do you know where it's defined?
<pitti> seb128: btw, I uploaded a gnome-settings-daemon yesterday, with Alberto's fix for randr configuration
<pitti> seb128: I know you don't like such "quick" uploads, but that bug was driving me mad
<seb128> pitti: there is a 35_gdm.conf.patch or something
<pitti> ah, nice
<pitti> right, I guess switching it to brown was a patch :)
<seb128> pitti: we change the color there, just set #00000 instead that's what dxteam asked some days ago
<seb128> pitti: for g-s-d no problem I would have commented if a new GNOME was scheduled this week but it makes sense to get that for the alpha CD ;-)
<pitti> seb128: while I'm at it, I should also check if I can easily disable the input line popup
<seb128> pitti: just comment the tooltip
<pitti> yeah, should be simple
<pitti> just listing the things to change
<seb128> greeter/greeter_canvas_item.c:	    tooltips = gtk_tooltips_new ();
<pitti> anything else?
<seb128> greeter/greeter_canvas_item.c:	    gtk_tooltips_set_tip (tooltips, GTK_WIDGET (entry),
<seb128> I guess that's only that
<seb128> pitti: bug #264834 is sitting in the sponsor queue since before intrepid, not sure if we should just upload that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264834 in gdm "RFE: Add gesture to start onboard and mousetweaks at login (patch supplied)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264834
<pitti> seb128: ah, that; I really don't like patches like those :/
<seb128> yeah, me neither, there is a reason why it's sitting there for a while
<seb128> just ignore that for now if you want
<pitti> well, bigger problem is that I don't know what to do with that file, it's not a patch
<pitti> I'll ask again and do the current upload
<fta2> seb128, hi, i see gwibber is still in the NEW queue? is that expected?
<seb128> fta2: hello, yes, I've way too much to do and pinging me on IRC every day is not making that goes smoother
<seb128> will do in a bit I forgot yesterday afternoon too many other things and people pinging me all around the place during the day
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: when you have a few minutes, i want to chat about evo
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: don't ask to ask just ask -)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine[work]> hehe
<kenvandine[work]> got a few?
<kenvandine[work]> i have a patch in my ppa, but i didn't do quite what we talked about
 * didrocks is sure that seb128 has a shorcut for this sentence :)
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: basically, i am just   changing the default settings in gconf, so it doesn't display the icon
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: I've lot to do as just said but I can have a look, can you give me some details?
<fta2> seb128, well, it was not my intention to ping you, i thought you did it yesterday when you asked me to resubmit but i still see it in the queue, maybe i misunderstood, sorry. i'll redirect all the requestees that keep asking me to a PPA.
<seb128> fta2: sorry just got a bit too many people pinging me for a while and I've difficulties to get work done, nothing against you
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: that plugin now sends the dbus events on new mail... which some people are starting to use in other apps
<kenvandine[work]> so disabling it completely will probably not be popular
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: hum
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: and the new dx plugin doesn't do that?
<fta2> seb128, np, i understand ;)
<kenvandine[work]> i don't think so
<kenvandine[work]> i think it just monitors
<kenvandine[work]> not sure though
<seb128> fta2: I meant to do it but got sidetracked in a zillion of other things
<kenvandine[work]> this was a new feature in 2.25.x
<kenvandine[work]> sends a dbus event for new mail... other apps can listen for it
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: the only thing I don't like about the gconf change is that the vanilla session will not get the applet since that's user config
<seb128> applet -> icon rather
<seb128> but that's a detail
<kenvandine[work]> yeah... i know
<kenvandine[work]> but
<seb128> pitti: ^ what do you think?
<kenvandine[work]> the vanilla session isn't that vanilla yet :)
<seb128> right
<kenvandine[work]> i am sure lots of packages tweak gconf defaults
<kenvandine[work]> so that is a harder problem to solve
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think that's ok
<seb128> just checking what pitti thinks
<kenvandine[work]> i think we need to have 2 sets of schemas installed... one default and one ubuntu... and root a different one depending on session
<kenvandine[work]> just an idea
<kenvandine[work]> pita to implement...
<alex-weej> qt isn't using the system font hinting settings in 9.04
<alex-weej> i've got unhinted set in both systemwide fontconfig settings and in gtk's xsettings
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: we do have default and ubuntu, that's /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults and defaults
<seb128> alex-weej: no clue about what qt is doing
<kenvandine[work]> ah
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: the system path is not dynamic though, we could perhaps change that though
<seb128> mvo: let's not troll? ;-)
<seb128> mvo: should ping josselin about it rather
<seb128> ups wrong chan
<kenvandine[work]> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: good morning
<kenvandine[work]> that reminds me i owe rickspencer3 an email...
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: good morning
<kenvandine[work]> hey pitti
<kenvandine[work]> good afternoon :)
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: sorry for the duplicate activity email
<seb128> I got some mailer issues
<pitti> seb128: hehe, no problem
<rickspencer3> seb128: I assumed that you had automated the generation of your activity reports, and had a bug in one of your loops ;)
<asac> ah, finally a mailbomb bug ;)
<seb128> ah ah
<seb128> asac: not so many emails dont worry ;-)
 * asac (late-)lunch
<calc> pitti: filed another bug on apport-collect :)
<pitti> calc: will I ever be able to close that one bug? :-)
<calc> pitti: i think after it is fixed that it will be perfect.. for my use anyway
<pitti> cool
<calc> pitti: filed it as a new bug so i wouldn't keep beating the same old bug report ;-)
<calc> i noticed the new issue after i had someone use it for a bug report
<rickspencer3> asac: ping
<asac> rickspencer3: just go ahead ;)
<rickspencer3> funny how customs are different over the years and in different communities :)
<asac> rickspencer3: since my client is always online you can just ask and i will reply when i see it (given time constraints)
<asac> i think thats mostly true for the "always on" folks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> vuntz: hello
<seb128> vuntz: how much feedback do you need on those gnome-session svn change?
<seb128> vuntz: and how likely is a svn snapshot going to create issue on normal session if you don't try to store a session?
<didrocks> seb128: oh, thanks for pidgin sponsoring btw (just noticed now)
<seb128> didrocks: you're welcome thanks for the update
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 15 minutes
<ArneGoetje> asac: I will continue to test your fontconfig package tomorrow... this takes some longer time...
<asac> ArneGoetje: thats ok. i had a debugging session with some community guy in my mozillateam channel a few hours ago
<asac> so i already know a few regressions due to too aggressive rule dropping
<asac> i will try to address those issues and provide an updated font. anyway, i still need feedback on no-latin fonts
<ArneGoetje> asac: that's what I also expected... but I will try to figure out what we can do to improve the situation... and I need to test on Kubuntu as well.
<asac> ArneGoetje: right. kubuntu feedback much appreciated
<asac> ArneGoetje: we can also have a call if that helps to get things started ... i think we will end up with a quick fix for jauty, but should review this whole complex for karmic imo
<asac> maybe the quick fix will be as conservative as removing obsolete/cruft config rules that seem to have accumulated for various folks
<ArneGoetje> asac: I do some testing first. that will take already some time as I need to test multiple language environments...
<asac> ArneGoetje: right. thats much appreciated ... just wanted to kick this off
<asac> also to get myself used to this whole thing a bit
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 1 minute
<seb128> ok, enough nm testing for me for now
<calc> here
<seb128> asac: evo 2.25 doesn't react to nm changes correctly for me not sure if you were keeping track of how buggy applications are in this regard
<asac> seb128: i am supposed to. i tried to test that a few times, but it wasnt obvious to me what means "correct"
<asac> seb128: what issue do you see?
<asac> seb128: hmm. lets discuss after the meeting or in -devel
<asac> hi all!
<asac> ;)
<seb128> asac: it doesn't react to any change, ie doesn't get offline if I reselect the wireless connection while the applet spins
<rickspencer3> no pitti?
<seb128> or if I unselect enable wireless or enable network in the applet directly
<Riddell> hi
<bryce> morning
<ArneGoetje> hi
<seb128> asac: I'm discussing it upstream, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572962 for the record
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572962 in Shell "no longer goes offline when network disconnected" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> seb128: maybe upstream patched out the behaviour because too many complained about being offline (i think finally some upstreams gave in)
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: that works in 2.24.x
<rickspencer3> let's start the team meeting
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-02-24
<seb128> asac: right, they stopped using the lib and listen to dbus directly now
<seb128> anyway meeting ;-)
<rickspencer3> outstanding issues
<rickspencer3> ACTION: bryce to re-sponsor xorg.conf editor in time for feature freeze.
<rickspencer3> that's done, right?
<rickspencer3> I think everything else has been done
<rickspencer3> ACTION: Riddell to move individual work items that will not get done for Jaunty to new blueprints/specs for later releases.
<rickspencer3> done, right?
<bryce> rickspencer3: yep done
<rickspencer3> btw: I want to call out ArneGoetje for his awesome fortitude
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: ?
<rickspencer3> we have a meeting in what was last night for me, and here he is again
<pitti> extending those to mvo, who helped a lot with l-s
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> that's a long day for ArneGoetje :)
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: normal working hours. ;)
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack - thanks to mvo for helping us get the language selector spec done
<Riddell> rickspencer3: mm no, but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo is keeping track of the individual items, I'm not sure new specs are useful yet I'd rather just look at the Todo page at next UDS and write specs from there
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<rickspencer3> moving on
<pitti> Riddell: WFM
<rickspencer3> Release Bugs/Release Status
<pitti> Riddell: we just need a clear status on the jaunty specs, to be able to chalk them off as implemented
<rickspencer3> As of 23:30 UTC yesterday, we have no opened alpha-5 milestoned bugs
 * mvo is happy and congrats Arne for finishing the spec
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus isn't entirely up to date, though
 * ArneGoetje hugs mvo
<rickspencer3> so looks like we aren't blocking alpha at all
<pitti> it's the status from last Friday
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack
<pitti> but since then, at least the two nss bugs were taken off the radar
<rickspencer3> pitti: anything regarding release status that we should be aware of or helping with?
<pitti> meh, disconnect again
<asac> 17:37 < rickspencer3> pitti: anything regarding release status that we should be aware of or helping with?
<pitti> the remaining issues on ReleaseStatus are pretty icky driver problems
<pitti> asac: do you need help for bug 199140?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199140 in network-manager "Network manager shows and connects to virtual interfaces" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199140
<asac> no
<pitti> cool
<asac> thats rather simple ... even though a followup hack for a hack we have for a bad driver ;)
<pitti> bug 331618 should land before UIF
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331618 in firefox-3.0 "make new tab behaviour consistent in Firefox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331618
<pitti> that's my biggest thing on my radar so far
<asac> blocked on paperwork
<pitti> with C or Mozilla?
<asac> once we have a go, we can make that happen at the same day
<rickspencer3> pitti: we are in a wait and see state on that
<asac> moz
<pitti> okay, thanks
<asac> pitti: discussion/decision pending
<asac> they promissed to get back in 24h hours ... which was 23h ago ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<asac> but well. lets hope we get something this week
<rickspencer3> move on?
<asac> from my side yes
<rickspencer3> looking at work items, we are slightly above the trend line if I draw the line to beta freeze
<pitti> rickspencer3: nice graph!
<rickspencer3> this suggests that we may not get everything done in Jaunty in terms of work items
<asac> hopefully you publish your scripts in a bzr branch ;)
<calc> rickspencer3: split build is post beta freeze, well likely will be anyway
<rickspencer3> asac: right
<rickspencer3> in any case
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: at least the graph shows we are mostly tracking the line, we just need to get below it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: ack
 * kenvandine[work] likes  burn down charts
<rickspencer3> one way to get below it is to postpone things now that we know won't get done
<pitti> rickspencer3: it doesn't include the blocked things?
<rickspencer3> pitti: blocked, started, not started are all the same as far as a burndown chart is concerned
<rickspencer3> postponed and done are also the same
<pitti> rickspencer3: OTOH, I have such funny things as
<pitti> pitti:Advice Dx Team Regarding playing sounds to provide volume control feedback:not started
<rickspencer3> though I just realized I put the postponed bits in the wrong place, I'll update later
<pitti> those account for some "noise" which doesn't affect the release cycle really
<calc> should we change blocked items to postponed or should they be treated as the postponed/done bits?
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack
<calc> the items i marked as blocked are blocked for the forseeable future
<rickspencer3> calc: if they are not going to get done this cycle, we should go ahead and communicate that now where possible. That way we can a) identify if we break anyone by not doing it when there is time to adjust, and b) we can stop tracking or generally worrying about the item
<rickspencer3> on a side note, please follow the syntax as my script is ridiculously brittle :)
<calc> rickspencer3: ok in the kde4/gio cases those are blocked on upstream issues
<pitti> so maybe everyone of us should go through their blocked issues and try to resolve/postpone them this week
<calc> rickspencer3: ah so note them to the left of the : (in the description)?
<rickspencer3> calc: I'll add some comments to the next one that describes the syntax and allowable values
<calc> ok
<bryce> will do
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> FFEs
<kenvandine[work]> feature freeze exception?
<rickspencer3> we already discussed bug 331618 make new tab behaviour consistent in Firefox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331618 in firefox-3.0 "make new tab behaviour consistent in Firefox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331618
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: yes
<rickspencer3> the only other one I saw that might be relevant is bug 329161 Transmission 1.50 should be considered for inclusion in 9.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329161 in transmission "Transmission 1.50 should be considered for inclusion in 9.04" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329161
<rickspencer3> any other FFEs that we should be aware of?
<bryce> rickspencer3: I'm expecting to have one for -ati 6.12.0, which will bring R6xx/7xx support
<calc> for the firefox case would that be opening tabs causes the home page to load?
<bryce> rickspencer3: oh and one for -fglrx
<pitti> rickspencer3: transmission> already acked by me, sponsoring pending
<calc> ah i see at the bottom of the bug page
<rickspencer3> pitti: schweet
<bryce> both are awaiting upstream releases to get out
<rickspencer3> pitti: do we need to get bryce 's on the release team radar?
<asac> bryce: can we pre-test them in some PPA?
<rickspencer3> bryce: could you please add these to the team meeting wiki?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I think that's bug 313027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313027 in fglrx-installer "MASTER: fglrx does not support xserver 1.6" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313027
<bryce> asac, yes on -ati; for -fglrx it probably is irrelevant, since we'll get what we get and that's all we'll have (and we have nothing now)
<asac> i think fglrx sounds essential
<asac> so there is no way around. right
<bryce> I can do a git snapshot of the 6xx/7xx branch for -ati
<kenvandine[work]> bryce: is nvidia working with xorg 1.6 now?
<rickspencer3> while bryce is working on that
<rickspencer3> ..
<rickspencer3> our next gate is UI Freeze on March 5th
<rickspencer3> any concerns there (other then the firefox new tab change)?
<bryce> kenvandine[work]: yep
<kenvandine[work]> bryce: great
<rickspencer3> looks like UI Freeze is not a concern, so moving on
<rickspencer3> these next few items are more like announcements, I suppose
<rickspencer3> Performance Reviews and Goals: everyone should revisit these to ensure that the work they have been doing is reasonable in line with their goals ...
<pitti> rickspencer3: UIF> well, there will be some more patches to applications wrt. notifications
<rickspencer3> typically, change the goals, not the work
<rickspencer3> I understand the goal setting web site is a tad, shall we say "tempermental"
<pitti> asac: is nm-applet already changed, notification-wise?
<rickspencer3> so please eel free to use text files and email
<asac> pitti: yes. all done in ubuntu. upstream will commit it after rc2
<pitti> asac: rocking
 * rickspencer3 hands mike to pitti for UIF discussion
<pitti> rickspencer3: sorry; I'm done
<asac> pitti: oh. text changes are still  missing
<asac> pitti: wanted to apply them in a batch once we have all
<asac> plan was to look later this week
<pitti> rickspencer3: goal changes> hm, doesn't that somewhat defeat setting goals?
<rickspencer3> pitti: some of them should still be relevant, some of them won't be, and you probably have added some goals
<rickspencer3> that's all
<vuntz> seb128: (sorry if this is a meeting) gnome-session trunk is basically 2.25.91 + the session saving patch. So it shouldn't cause any major issues for people not saving their session
<rickspencer3> my intention is to make review time as easy as possible on us, as it will clash with UDS, etc...
<asac> rickspencer3: thanks for taking a practical approach about goals ... which often change in our interrupt driven environment
<seb128> vuntz: (that's a meeting indeed) want to get feedback on it?
<vuntz> seb128: of course we want ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3, kenvandine[work]: did you hear anything pending from DX which we still need to integrate?
<seb128> pitti: we still have quite oem patches pending review
<kenvandine[work]> not directly... but there is that wiki page of notification related stuff that needs some work
<pitti> I also think we still need a new desktop background, and a new gdm/usplash theme
<seb128> I've uploaded the g-c-c ones some days ago
<seb128> pitti: but those should not an UI change on normal desktop use
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: i got a new gdm theme in todays update
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up with design team regarding artwork and UIF dates
<rickspencer3> I want to ensure they are well dialed in
<pitti> ah, ubuntu-gdm-themes (0.31ubuntu5) apparenlty then
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: could you please try to generate a list of all the UI changes driven from the dx work that will happen before UIF, and also a list of ones that may come later?
<kenvandine[work]> yes... should i focus on the items in main?
<kenvandine[work]> it is quite a mix now
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine[work] to organize dx changes wrt UIF timing
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: do it however makes sense, I just want us (the desktop team) to be hyper aware of what changes they are planning when
<bryce> http://www.junauza.com/2008/11/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-mock-up.html ;-)
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> All hands ... everyone on the desktop team should plan to do a presentation at all hands
<rickspencer3> (at least one)
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: we're triaging all dx bugs, and setting as HIGH all that need to be fixed before UIF
 * pitti submitted one proposal, but didn't hear back anything
 * rickspencer3 checks off pitti on list
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: usplash/other artwork> kwwii (Ken Wimer) is best contact for that
 * davidbarth thinks that pitti's proposal is fine and quite balanced
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to email reminder to team about all hands, along with links, etc...
<davidbarth> pitti, kenvandine[work]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=dxteam+notifications&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<rickspencer3> next quick announcement ...
<pitti> davidbarth: oh, I meant a proposal for a talk at allhands, not for u-m, but that's urgent to solve as well :)
<rickspencer3> I'm experimenting with just splatting my weekly goals on my blog: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/
<bryce> rickspencer3: suggestions for topics would be welcomed; I'm afraid most stuff I would talk about would bore people's socks off
<rickspencer3> feel free to comment, let me know what is missing, etc...
<rickspencer3> bryce: I think a discussion about open source drivers catching up with and replacing proprietary drivers would be quite interesting
<pitti> heh, was just typing something similar
 * kenvandine[work] agrees
<tedg> bryce, or architecture changes of kernel/driver relationships by DRI2.
<rickspencer3> also, just the breakdown of the X infra-structure and landscape, along with the companies involved would be good
<pitti> some performance comparisons, upstream plans, hw comapatibility, etc.
<rickspencer3> bryce: you might use the opportunity to educate people about how much work and churn is involved, and make some progress wrt controlling expecations, etc...
<bryce> mmm, wow thanks for writing my talk for me guys :-)
<bryce> ok, all those should be easy to do
<tedg> bryce, or I'd clap for 50 minutes of you could demo plugging in a few Wacom tablets and have them "just work" ;)
<kenvandine[work]> hahaha
<kenvandine[work]> me too
<bryce> tedg: you can dream ;-)
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> 9.04 Feature List
<rickspencer3> marketing is ready to put this blog together
<rickspencer3> we should provide input regarding what are cool new features in Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> note that they are keen to credit upstream features when appropriate
<rickspencer3> I already added stracciatella-session
<rickspencer3> other thoughts?
<pitti> notify-osd and indicator, certainly?
<kenvandine[work]> the obvious, notify-osd :)
<seb128> new notifications? ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<pitti> I think we should mention the focus on bug fixing, too
<pitti> OO.o 3 is also a major improvement
<rickspencer3> pitti: two good ones
<tedg> Can we put in the gnome-session might actually do sessions this release? ;)
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: gnome 2.26
<rickspencer3> tedg: if they did, we could
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: i won't believe it until i see it
<seb128> there is a first patch in svn
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: in theory it will
<pitti> we should transform https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+specs (the "release note" sections) to that, too
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: anything in particular about 2.26 that you would call out?
<seb128> I would not restart this discussion before getting that working though
<bryce> ala bug fixing, the hotkey improvements are worth a mention
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: that is hard... release notes haven't been written yet :)
<rickspencer3> bryce: good one
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, boot/session start speed improvements
<rickspencer3> pitti: good one too
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to ask foundations team for measure of improved boot time for feature list
<kenvandine[work]> i think just GNOME 2.26, with a link to the gnome.org release notes
<seb128> I don't think there is anything fancy in 2.26
<seb128> extra stability ;-)
<kenvandine[work]> mostly fixes...
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: PackageKit in Kubuntu
<kenvandine[work]> load times are a bit improvved
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: these are end user oriented, so they should be benefit oriented, not technology oriented
<seb128> the only new thing is the audio changes we rolled back in jaunty
<rickspencer3> though the update to 2.26 is quite an achievement and important work
<pitti> rickspencer3: PackageKit in Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> pitti: good one
<rickspencer3> probably a few Kubuntu improvements we should call out
<pitti> oh, and
 * pitti grabs asbestos pants ...
<pitti> ... xorg-ctrl-alt-backspace
<pitti> *duck*
<kenvandine[work]> ewww :--D
<rickspencer3> lol
<bryce> heh
<kenvandine[work]> bit glad we did it
<tedg> I think that alexl is going to put in his "foreign .desktop file detection" stuff in Nautilus.  That might be a good thing to mention as it was on the Internet as a "virus vulnerability".  I'm not sure how many users saw that though.
<bryce> well X stuff is probably too low level for marketing team
<asac> how can i enable that again ? :-P
<bryce> asac: dontzap
<asac> bryce: any UI?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: note that *we* didn't do it, it was an upstream change
<pitti> asac: yes, gnome-terminal :)
<bryce> asac: got nixed by TBTB
<Riddell> asac: kcmshell4 display
<bryce> asac: however there is xorg-options-editor which is a GUI you can install to do it
<asac> Riddell: you knwo that i almost migrated to kubuntu if there wasnt this "white screen" issue
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<seb128> asac: enable what?
<rickspencer3> sponsoring
<asac> seb128: dontzap
<seb128> ah
<asac> err zap?
<rickspencer3> looks like we have seb128 pitti and asac doing some sponsoring, but I can't make much sense of dholbach's chart
<rickspencer3> am I reading that right?
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you want further input for the marketing team?
<seb128> rickspencer3: what chart?
<asac> rickspencer3: chart?
<pitti> rickspencer3: chart?
<asac> lol
<rickspencer3> pitti: yeah
<asac> i only see a table
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html
<pitti> rickspencer3: (further input> per mail, perhaps)
<rickspencer3> I meant table
<rickspencer3> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<asac> and that doesnt give much hints about who does the work
<seb128> rickspencer3: that's a list and not a chart?
<pitti> rickspencer3: the names there are "last commented"
<asac> rickspencer3: look at my activity for details
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to start a wiki page for brainstorming features for marketing
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes
<james_w> dholbach can tell you who was been commenting on sponsorship bugs or uploading sponsored things
<james_w> dholbach KNOWS ALL
<rickspencer3> ok, I think I'm supposed to encourage you guys to do ever more sponsoring, so I encourage more sponsoring
<james_w> about sponsoring at least
 * kenvandine[work] needs to get some things sponsored
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up with dholbach wrt sponsoring and what the team should be doing
<james_w> the desktop team are great at sponsoring as I understand it
<james_w> almost as good as foundations :-p
<pitti> so let's just get a tad better to surpass you :)
<pitti> ugh, queue is quite long again
<rickspencer3> heh
<seb128> james_w: almost as good means much better in your locale I guess? ;-)
<asac> btw, i planned to go through the SYNC bugs and remove sponsors if they dont address critical issues
<james_w> seb128: heh :-). You're just jealous that you don't have t-shirts
<seb128> asac: new versions you mean?
<bryce> pitti: long?  Looks like about the same length it always is
<asac> seb128: yes
<seb128> james_w: how guys get t-shirt? how come!
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> everyone provided their activity reports (except for Till who is on holiday)
<rickspencer3> so thanks for that
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<tretle> macslow - what do u think of the new gdm in jaunty?
<asac> rickspencer3: do you look at the agenda paragraph?
<asac> now i noticed that you go through the individual sections you prepared and agenda is just a toc
<rickspencer3> yes, but it's locked because *someone* is editing
<asac> rickspencer3: look at the MozillaTeam page to get a proper toc
<asac> that is auto created
<asac> i added something to the agenda ;)
<asac> before meeting: "enable metacity compositor by default? just on specific hardware? (asac) "
<rickspencer3> enable metacity compositor by default? just on specific hardware? (asac)
<asac> is that properly covered?
<rickspencer3> not covered
<MacSlow> tretle, it's on the right path
<rickspencer3> go ahead
 * rickspencer3 hands mike to asac
<tretle> :S
<asac> for me metacity notifications are really ugly without compositing
<pitti> that's right
<asac> i wonder if we can auto migrate users
<pitti> but don't we need a fallback for X drivers which don't provide compositing?
<asac> and whether that depends on some hardware capability we would need to probe
<pitti> like nv, vesa, etc.?
<calc> how do you turn on compositing in metacity?
<asac> pitti: yes. thats what i wanted to discuss. how can we do that? i would have ended up with ugly notifications ... but it would have worked for me
<kenvandine[work]> calc: gconf key
<asac> calc: gconf
<calc> ok
<asac> calc: /apps/metacity/.../composition_manager or something
<rickspencer3> may I recommend opening a bug on this, and asking kenvandine[work] to drive this on our behalf?
<tretle> I like alot of the work being done on user experience by canonical atm but the new gdm reeks of windows vista/windows 7, and the 3d logo looks a bit dated and not very symmetrical down in the bottom right corner of the screen
<asac> ok. kenvandine[work] can you open the bug or do you need me to do that?
<kenvandine[work]> i can do it... an "investigation" bug?
<asac> well. for me its a blocker
<calc> cool the neat effects of compiz with metacity magnetic (shift) borders :)
<rickspencer3> no, I think it's a bug bug
<kenvandine[work]> and get the dx team to look into it?
<asac> at least we should try our best to not make anyone seeing the ugly notifications ... unless its really the last resort
 * kenvandine[work] thinks it might be hard to do the right thing
 * tretle remembers posting a brainstorm idea months ago on enabling metacity compositing as default in alpha builds to see how it goes
<asac> kenvandine[work]: we do something similar for compiz
<kenvandine[work]> yeah... i don't know how  yet :)
<asac> sure. maybe talk to mvo about ideas
<seb128> talk to mvo
<seb128> changing that is not trivial
<kenvandine[work]> ok, i will create the bug and gather some ideas
<rickspencer3> pitti: seb128: if you are agreeable, could one of you help kenvandine[work] with creating the bug?
<seb128> building a database of graphic cards which it works correctly will take a while
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: and doing the right thing when people change  drivers... etc
<bryce> calc: afaik metacity compositing is limited in what effects it shows.
<pitti> rickspencer3: I don't know much about the tech backgroud of compositing, but MacSlow and mvo_ can certainly provide more well-founded input there
<seb128> rickspencer3: I think kenvandine[work] deals with bug filing in launchpad just fine now ;-)
<calc> it seems that notifications don't fade out even with compositing enabled at least on intel
<asac> seb128: maybe it just helps to see if xorg support composite. i mean i see "Composite" in Xorg.0.log for ages; still metacity didnt use it
<rickspencer3> seb128: I thought that's what he was asking for ;)
<calc> bryce: ok
<MacSlow> rickspencer3, what's up with compositing-questions?
<pitti> Personally I don't think that metacity+compositing is suitable for jaunty, FWIW
<seb128> asac: you get some case where you get a white screen, or desktop too slugish to be used, etc though
<tretle> it might be a good idea talking to njpatel about it, awn works great with metacity compositing and the awn dialog does a great job of looking pretty with it
<bryce> asac, kenvandine[work]: at this point any drivers that do not support compositing at this stage are going to be pretty hard to get support on.
<pitti> asac: if that's all it takes, that'd be great
<rickspencer3> MacSlow: asac described ^^^^^^^
<asac> seb128: if you just force compiz (i have that bug), but still metacity with composite works.
<asac> for me
<MacSlow> pitti, I've still not had the time to debug the metacity+compositor case ... notifications worked under that back in Berlin :/
<seb128> asac: on your config, I did read bugs about similar issues though
<kenvandine[work]> bryce: yeah... i just don't think metacity handles it well, if say you us intel, but for some reason fall back to vesa
<seb128> asac: we are one for surprises on quite some hardware
<pitti> MacSlow: right now we are still discussing whether/where to enable that in the first place
<seb128> asac: and building a good database of "what works where" take a while
<seb128> one -> on
<tretle> seb128 I was using metacity compositing on my old ibm t30 which had a really really really bad graphics card and even that was able to manage it well
<pitti> but given that we only use metacity (by default) where we know that compiz *doesn't* work, this seems like a moot point to me
<asac> seb128: yes, but we should try and decide based on data imo. its just too ugly to keep it untried imo
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: good point...
<pitti> tretle: does that work (in principle) with compiz?
<seb128> there is a difference
<MacSlow> pitti, I mean ... we're committed to compiz after all for compositing
<seb128> compiz needs 3d
<rickspencer3> I gots to run to a call
<rickspencer3> pitti will finish up the meeting
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<kenvandine[work]> thanks ri
<kenvandine[work]> thanks rickspencer3
<bryce> tretle: it's a function of the driver, not a function of the graphics card
<calc> so this composite issue is to get notifications to fade out when hovered over, instead of just going away entirely?
<MacSlow> seb128, well support is getting better and sofar lack of things like DRI2 hasn't stopped us going for compiz in the past, right :)
<seb128> those compositor don't work the same way so they don't have the same class of bugs
<calc> if so it seems that it currently doesn't work for metacity even with composite enabled
<bryce> cya rickspencer3
<tretle> no the ibm graphics card would not run with compiz, though I got it working in a hacky way a few years back but the performance was dismal compared to metacity compositing
<pitti> ok, so that's techinical discussion we should separate from the meeting
<dobey> i'm using metacity compositing on my desktop pc right now, because i can't seem to make it switch to compiz
<seb128> MacSlow: right but it took us several cycle to enable compiz only on hardware where it works and we still need regular tweaking to the list
<pitti> but I really would like to avoid tinkering with it in Jaunty at this stage
<seb128> +1
<kenvandine[work]> +1
<pitti> I doubt that we'll get a lot more hw support anyway
<kenvandine[work]> i'll file the bug though and we can take it from there
<bryce> pitti: agreed
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: thanks
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: I rather think we should make non-composited bubbles "less ugly" then
<pitti> we need that in either case
<asac> well. least we could do is sent a call for feedback. as i said: if its not doable, so be it, but just doing nothing sounds wrong for this ugly thing
<MacSlow> pitti, seb128, rickspencer3: of course I'll try my best to get notify-osd to work again under metacity+compositor ... but that I won't do _before_ UIF
<pitti> asac: agreed
<pitti> MacSlow: right; also, as I said, it still needs to look reasonable on non-compositing
<seb128> asac: fallback to old notification in this case? ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<asac> seb128: haha
<asac> someone attends dxteam meetings?
<pitti> seb128: that's a valid option
<asac> pitti: ?
<seb128> rick does
<tretle> This is the graphics card in the ibm I used metacity compositing with - ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 AGP  with 16MB of DDR SDRAM
<tretle> yes 16MB :D lol
<pitti> asac: rickspencer3, and in the future kenvandine[work], I expect
<kenvandine[work]> i should be
<pitti> ok, AOB for the meeting?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: shoot
<asac> ACTION: whoever attends dxteam meeting to raise the metacity concern and discuss ways to move forward
<seb128> pitti: oem team changes review
<seb128> could somebody help me on those?
<rickspencer3> asac: kenvandine[work] should handle that for you
<pitti> asac: I like that better than to make metacity+compositing work with a crowbar :)
<seb128> I'm not sure what to do with the evolution stack
<seb128> they dropped a tarball in the bug with a stack of changes
<pitti> seb128: the "small resolution" patches?
<seb128> some changing glade files which is not optimal
<seb128> pitti: yes
<seb128> not sure what to do
<MacSlow> pitti, well to be honest ... the design team mostly spent time on the composited case ... everything that's in non-composite is my own fallback-approach ... accepted by the design-team
<pitti> seb128: my personal recommendation would be
<seb128> but I don't want to go the "change a zillion glade files" way
<pitti> - apply patches now
<pitti> - ask them to submit upstream
<asac> pitti: right. but one way forward seems to be to make a smart composition enablement ;) if there are other options: even better
<pitti> - drop them as soon as they don't apply any more and ask them to re-do the patches
<pitti> we shouldn't have the responsibility to defend them, they need to submit them upstream
<pitti> asac: I thougt we already do (white/blacklist in compiz)
<asac> pitti: its a different requirement: metacity compositor works on more than compiz (like for me)
<pitti> asac: ok, let's discuss that in the bug
<asac> pitti: i dont think they use 3d
<asac> kenvandine[work]: can you subscribe me to the bug when you open it please?
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: me too, please (and bryce, MacSlow, and mvo)
<pitti> seb128: do you think that's a reasonable appraoch?
<bryce> right will do
<seb128> pitti: ok, I guess I can do that
<asac> i think we should really be hard about patches that dont get properly pushed upstream
<seb128> pitti: I still dislike having those wokarounds
<seb128> workarounds
<pitti> asac: yes
<kenvandine[work]> asac: sure
<asac> just dropping them when they dont apply will give us bad reputation
<asac> even if its the oem team fault
<pitti> seb128: oh, and a requiurement shoudl be that they don't break the appearance on "real" screens
<bryce> asac: very true
<asac> so i would say that adding volatile patches now is wrong approach
<kenvandine[work]> asac, pitti, rickspencer3, bryce, MacSlow, and mvo?
<asac> we should at least have a sign that the upstream process is properly started
<asac> and on track
<pitti> asac: well, they should apply to the current version, and if the OEM team files them, upstream will ask for updates, too
<pitti> I'm sure that most upstreams are happy to fix their programs for small screens
<seb128> pitti: right, I'm trying to make sure they do that which is not the case right now, they added some double frame because of their scrollviews
<pitti> but I think many patches which introduce scrollbars aren't suitable for upstram inclusion
<seb128> pitti: anyway thanks for your opinion ;-)
<tretle> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13191/
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: sounds right, we can always subscribe more people
<pitti> ok, I think we are done
 * pitti -> confcall
<asac> thanks
<pitti> thanks everyone
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<bryce> thanks
<kenvandine[work]> great... i am hungry :)
 * kenvandine[work] -> lunch
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<seb128> pitti: be carreful you are turning into a manager ;-)
 * ArneGoetje -> bed
<pitti> seb128: update-manager flamewar, you should join that call, too :)
<seb128> pitti: I don't think I would be really useful, I hate this change
<pitti> seb128: I'm arguing for changing the change :)
<seb128> good
<kenvandine[work]> hehe
<seb128> did you see my suggestion on the list?
<seb128> ie display the icon
<seb128> and auto-open only for users who don't use it
<seb128> ie if users are pro-active and click on it don't do anything
<asac> the update-manager should fly in with a great animation and then sink down to the taskbar ;)
<seb128> if they didn't do upgrade for a week auto-open
<pitti> seb128: yes, saw that
<asac> pitti: also maybe just auto-open when user a) re-logs in ... or b) comes back from screensaver ;)
<tretle> time for pancakes :D
<asac> might be annoying if you want to get work instantly done, but at least you are not right in a battle when it pops up
<calc> pitti: for the update-manager change, perhaps they should do something like xp during the installer have the user determine if they want to install security updates automatically, etc, which would reduce the need to show the screen at all?
<dobey> calc: definitely, but i guess that option wouldn't show up when doing an upgrade to jaunty?
<calc> dobey: no, but maybe somehow the user could be prompted on upgrade via update-manager? i dunno
<calc> i'm not sure if that is actually doable though
<dobey> could be. maybe via debconf?
<calc> maybe, we generally disable debconf aiui but for something like this it might be the lesser of the evils :)
<bryce> kenvandine[work]: so how's your first week been so far?
 * bryce --> breakfast
<kenvandine[work]> bryce: a bit hectic... still getting my debian/ubuntu legs
<tretle> does packagekit not allow that functionality?
<dobey> tretle: allow what?
 * pochu waves
<didrocks> hey pochu o/
<pochu> hi didrocks :)
<mvo_> didrocks: I take your libgtop merge
<didrocks> mvo_: ok, tell me if anything's wrong :)
<mvo_> didrocks: checking, but the update looks harmless
<didrocks> mvo_: yeah, it was an easy one IIRC :)
<didrocks> vuntz: here?
<vuntz> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> vuntz: lut ;) petite question, je mets à jour nautilus-sento vers 1.1.2, tu sais à quoi ça correspond le "Add an evolution plugin to allow sending arbitrary attachments through nautilus-sendto" ?
<didrocks> je vois qu'évolution a un nouveau greffon, mais je ne vois pas trop son effet :/
<vuntz> nope
<didrocks> ok, j'arriverais à quoi sert cette saleté checkbox ;)
<didrocks> vuntz: merci quand même ^^
<maxb> <maxb> This is a bit perplexing. Many times today, I have: right clicked the update notifier, chosen "install all updates". Waited. Brought the "Untitled window" of synaptic to the front. At this point compiz crashes.
<maxb> <maxb> metacity seems to autostart in its place
<maxb> <maxb> any thoughts on things I could include to make a useful bugreport?
<seb128> asac: evolution bug has a working patch upstream now so that's no issue, will be fixed in the next tarball
<Laney> metacity's compositor makes gnome incredibly slow in Jaunty
<Laney> this a known bug?
<seb128> not sure, better to ask upstream, ubuntu uses compiz by default so this one didn't get a lot of testing
<seb128> that's not the first time somebody mentions a such issue though
<seb128> depends of the 2d drivers for you card
<Laney> -ati
<seb128> the speed can depend of the card generation you are using
<seb128> that's #ubuntu-x territory again now
<seb128> we are bouncing users between channels ;-)
<seb128> could also be the compositor code not being optimized
<seb128> there is not a lot of people who worked on it
<seb128> and ubuntu focussed on compiz for compositing
<seb128> so I'm not sure this code get lot of work and testing
<seb128> you can probably look to upstream bugs about that though
<GeorgeAScott> anybody have an aiptek tablet working on ibex?
<jono> ohey all
<jono> upgraded to Jaunty and the OpenOffice.org fonts look odd and blurry
<jono> calc, any idea? ^
<bryce> jono, check your dpi settings maybe?
<seb128> bryce: already done; cf #distro discussion
<seb128> bryce: and he's not on the channel right now
<bryce> seb128: not my fault if people don't stick around to hear the answer to their question.  ;-)
<seb128> :-)
<bryce> seb128: so far I've been surprised we've not gotten nearly as many complaints about the dpi change as I expected
<seb128> right, me too
<seb128> users have been busy complaining about the update-manager auto opening :-)
<bryce> most comments have been that it's not wrong exactly, just different from what they were used to (which of course it is different...)
<bryce> hehe, or ctrl-alt-backspace
<seb128> we should have a really annoying change by cycle and undo this one before beta
<seb128> so users can complain about it for a while and are happy when it's changed back ;-)
<jono> hey all
<seb128> and so they don't complain about other changes ;-)
<seb128> re jono
<jono> sorry, I asked a question about OOo fonts in Jaunty, anyone know how to fix it?
<jono> hey seb128
<seb128> <bryce> jono, check your dpi settings maybe?
<jono> hmmm, DPI is now 97
<jono> font DPI that is
<Laney> wait, dpi chnged?
<Laney> Is that why text looks a bit different?
<jono> Laney, for me it did, I had to set it back
<Laney> what was it before?
<jono> no idea
<Laney> wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeellll
<Laney> what the hell?
<Laney> keys are reeeeepeatig
<Laney> jono: Well what did you set it back to? (was what I was trying to say)
<seb128> dpi used to be forced to 96 dpi until intrepid
<seb128> in jaunty the xorg detected value is used
<jono> what he said :)
<Laney> gotcha
 * Laney shakes fist at change
<bryce> xdpyinfo | grep resolution  gives what X.org thinks your dpi should be
<bryce> use System > Preferences > Appearance if you wish differently
<Laney> hah, interesting gnome-terminal bug
<Laney> I cannot start a text selection in the bottom 15 lines
<Laney> OK, now I can...
<Laney> nurse, it's time for my pills
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-25
<calc> jono: may be related to the cairo library change
<jono> calc, are you aware of the bug?
<calc> jono: if you don't have your system set to subpixel hinting does it look properly?
<calc> jono: i am aware of a bug with hinting with subpixel yes, cairo made a backwards incompatible change that has made OOo look a bit odd when font hinting is set to subpixel
<calc> jono: i'm not certain if it is the same bug you are seeing though
<jono> calc, yeah it looks better when I am not using subpixel smoothing
<jono> calc, is there a fix for this?
<calc> fonts look fine (i think) to me with subpixel full hinting, so i am not sure which subpixel mode is messed up with the new cairo
<calc> jono: not that i know of :(
<jono> oh that sucks
<calc> i think i asked about a fix for this before, but i will email the developer list again to see if anyone has fixed it independently (eg in suse private branch or fedora)
<jono> cool :)
<calc> sometimes fixes are hidden unintentionally, heh
<jono> haha
<jono> indeed :)
<jono> calc, does this build have the funky new anti aliasing in it, or is that 3.1?
<calc> new anti aliasing? i'm not sure i know what you are talking about :)
<calc> the builds for a while now (i think intrepid too) have had cairo support for anti aliasing which was broken with cairo 1.7.5 (iirc)
<jono> calc, shapes in OOo are going to be anti aliased
<calc> ah ok, probably in 3.1 if you read about recently, 3.1 is due out at the end of march if it makes it on time
<jono> I think it wasnt turned on by default
<jono> cool
<calc> 3.1 won't be in official ubuntu until 9.10 but i should have some ppa debs shortly after release
<calc> so it looks like i never asked on the developer list and just filed a bug about the cairo incompat issue, so perhaps emailing the developer list will help spur someone who knows more about it get it fixed quickly
<jono> calc, cool :)
<calc> jono: thanks for reminding me about this bug i think i know which patch adds support for it, so i can more easily search for if there are updates :)
 * jono high fives calc :)
<calc> the patch i found that took from redhat originally for this to work at all apparently was integrated with OOo 3.0, so not sure what is going on
<calc> but i know who to ask :)
<calc> and the patch was later removed, hmm, ok emailing list
<calc> the patch in ooo-build that is
<calc> jono: maybe we will get lucky and have a fix for it for alpha 6 :)
<jono> calc, that would be kick ass :)
<calc> jono: caolan the redhat OOo guy seems to know quite a bit about gnome programming so may be able to fix it if he doesn't already have a patch for it
<jono> :)
<calc> jono: did you get my email a while back about fodt?
<jono> odt?
<jono> fodt?
<calc> fodt == flat odt (one big uncompressed odt file)
<jono> hmmm I don't think so
<calc> ah ok
<calc> well fodt might be useful for you for revision control since its just a single large uncompressed xml file
<calc> a patch went in about a month ago that fixed the formatting of the file to have line breaks which made it actually usable in rcs situations :)
<jono> oh nice :)
<calc> jono: if you run into any problems with it be sure to file bugs :) its a feature added by novell so we can probably get fixes fairly quickly
<jono> sounds great
<jono> thanks dude :)
<calc> np :)
<maxb> Where is the best channel to ask for help debugging DBus?
<calc> maxb: probably either here or a channel on irc.gnome.org
<calc> maxb: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<andreasn> maxb, try #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<maxb> thanks
<calc> is the evolution indicator supposed to pop up its window plus the regular top right black indicator?
 * calc thinks there is a bug somewhere
<andreasn> MacSlow, ping
<MacSlow> andreasn, pong
<MacSlow> andreasn, dude ... should you not be sleeping at this late hour
<andreasn> saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines
<andreasn> ... and are located under /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/status. Until symlinks or updated icons for other icon-themes are installed using these without the icon-theme being set to Human will fail to display the intended icon. You can still of course use full file paths to .svg/.png/.jpg icons. The afore listed sourcecode-examples show the use of icons.
<MacSlow> andreasn, yeah ... I'm still writing content for that
<andreasn> shouldn't it be saner to install it into notification things private hicolor?
<MacSlow> andreasn, I assume kwwii contacted you regarding this
<andreasn> we spoke a bit about it on irc earlier today
<andreasn> but he was about to fly away
<MacSlow> andreasn, I have no real opinion on that topic... I trust you art/Tango folks to know the best solution for this
<andreasn> it's what apps usually do with the icons they install
<andreasn> http://live.gnome.org/ThemableAppSpecificIcons/
<andreasn> rhytmbox, power-manager, evince, evolution etc,
<andreasn> and since hicolor is the lowest common detonator, it will work across whatever icon theme you select
<andreasn> including HighContrast n stuff
<MacSlow> andreasn, ehm... *tilt*
<MacSlow> I'm not the one doing the packaging anyway, so :)
<MacSlow> andreasn, I'm doing Python and C# atm ... I'm a bit "bleeding" ;)
<andreasn> who does?
<MacSlow> I'll raise the issue with kwwii tomorrow
<MacSlow> kwwii does it afaik
<andreasn> oh, I think he already knows that then
<andreasn> as lapo and dobey also bugged him about it on irc :)
<andreasn> that's all we do you know :)
<MacSlow> :)
<andreasn> how have the feedback been so far?
<andreasn> from The Internet
<MacSlow> mostly positive
<MacSlow> negative feedback was mostly due to people not reading anything (or not the full monty)
<andreasn> haha
<MacSlow> everybody had no clue that sofar every app was using libnotify not according to the spec
<MacSlow> not really testing for supported caps of the daemon
<MacSlow> people were very fast with pointing fingers at us :)
<Hammerhead> Hi all,
<Hammerhead>  having an issue installing desktop on a machine with a RAID controller in it.
<Hammerhead> error #5 at 52% of install
<Hammerhead> 3ware 8600
<Hammerhead> Ubuntu see's all the partitions starts the copying process then stops at 52%
<Hammerhead> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Hammerhead> I have googled and read the fourms
<Hammerhead> i tried the few hints that were out there.......running the install command as root...etc
<Hammerhead> to no avail
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti o/
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> pitti: gut
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, my German is very poor
<didrocks> I always tells this to dholbach. 6 years of German for... nothing :/
<didrocks> pitti: and you, how do you do? ;)
<pitti> didrocks: "gut" was correct :)
<pitti> didrocks: mir geht es gut, danke!
<didrocks> pitti: es ist schwierig, mit einem Wort zu täuschen :)
<pitti> hehe
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> hello didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: nautilus-sendto is ready (bug #334067). Even if I didn't understand the "Add an evolution plugin to allow sending arbitrary attachments through nautilus-sendto". I see a new entry in evolution plugins configuration, but nothing evident appears
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334067 in nautilus-sendto "Please, sponsor nautilus-sendto 1.1.2 to jaunty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334067
<didrocks> seb128: and don't forget gnome-python (bug #327933) when you will have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327933 in gnome-python "Please, sponsor gnome-python 2.25.90 to jaunty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327933
<seb128> didrocks: right
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I created a new bzr branch for nautilus-sendto, as there was only the init commit in the previous one almost 2 years ago. You can push it to the same location with --overwrite
<didrocks> mvo__: thanks for the upload :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<mvo__> cheers didrocks
<seb128> hello slomo_, thanks for the glib changes
<seb128> slomo_: did you read my gstreamer question yesterday?
<slomo_> seb128: yes, i'll do that in the next days
<seb128> slomo_: thanks
<seb128> didrocks: no sponsoring today due to the freeze which is in effect
<didrocks> seb128: as mvo__ sponsored libgtop yesterday, I thought that you can dput the .changes and as we are in Freeze for next alpha, it will just be queued for building until the alpha is realeased
<didrocks> released*
<seb128> didrocks: no, that's a soft freeze for alphas, uploads are not blocked we just need to be civilized
<seb128> didrocks: yesterday was fine for uploads but better to not do changes today while they try to build cds
<didrocks> seb128: of course. I thought it was more automatized, but civic rules are right too :)
<didrocks> s/right/good
<seb128> didrocks: not sure why you would consider blocking uploads as a better technical solution, that would add extra work for people reviewing those items and mean you couldn't get universe fixes, etc in while the CD are being built
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't say it was good, civic bahvior is always better. I just thought that because libgtop has been built (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=libgtop&build_state=built) but is no published yet: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgtop
<didrocks> (and so, the associated bug is not closed)
<seb128> didrocks: you want to look to libgtop2 source?
<didrocks> seb128: Not really, I was just wondering why the bug was not closed and so, checked if it was built and published
<seb128> didrocks: did you open it on the correct source?
<seb128> ie libgtop against libgtop2 component in launchpad
<didrocks> hum, you're right, I opened it against libgtop :/
<didrocks> sorry...
<didrocks> Ok, I reattribute it and push it manually fixed released
<didrocks> ok, no black magic though... my bad :/
<crevette> hello gents
<didrocks> lut crevette
<crevette> hey didrocks
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> good morning seb128
<davmor2> Guys quick query I got the new gdm theme but I've not got the new backdrop that popey displayed yesterday should it be in on the alpha 5 release candidates or not?
<pitti> davmor2: gdm backdrop?
<davmor2> pitti: 2 ticks
<pitti> davmor2: I'm not aware of anything pending which needs to land, so in theory it should be all in
<pitti> davmor2: "2 ticks"?
<davmor2> pitti: I have this http://popey.com/~alan/screenshot.png but not this http://popey.com/~alan/background.png
<pitti> davmor2: oh, you mean the background should be for the GNOME session, not gdm itself?
<davmor2> pitti: I still got intrepids background
<pitti> since gdm itself does have that picture
<pitti> right
<pitti> that's still on the TODO list
 * pitti asks kwwii
<davmor2> pitti: Okay cool I just wondered as login theme was in but the desktop background wasn't :)
<pitti> mvo, seb128: do you think that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/331564/comments/5 (the FAQ) has sufficient information to do the change, or do we need more info from Mirco?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331564 in compiz "sometimes notification flickers when fading in" [High,New]
<seb128> pitti: would be a question for mvo_
<seb128> I think they discussed it with MacSlow a week ago or so
<mvo_> which one?
<pitti> mvo_: the compiz default settings changes for notifications, see above bug comment
<seb128> mvo_: <pitti> mvo, seb128: do you think that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/331564/comments/5 (the FAQ) has sufficient information to do the change, or do we need more info from Mirco?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/331564/+text)
<mvo_> interessting, I have not seen this one since hte compiz update, let me try with a new iuser
<pitti> neither have I, but David says it's still an issue we need to fix
<mvo_> hm, the faq entry looks a bit odd, I will talk to macslow when he is back
<pitti> mvo_: ok, thanks
<Ng> are notify-osd bubbles supposed to appear over the top panel, or below it?
<seb128> Ng: below
<seb128> Ng: bug #332094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332094 in notify-osd "Jaunty: notifications overlap top panel " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332094
<Ng> seb128: ta
<seb128> you're welcome
<sabdfl> hey desktop lovers
<seb128> hello sabdfl
<sabdfl> thanks for joining the call last night seb
<seb128> np, I was interested in the discussion and I think that was productive ;-)
<geser> is there a way to configure the look of the new notifications? It's easy to miss dark notifications on a dark desktop or on top of an maximized terminal
<seb128> MacSlow: can you reply to geser's question?
<MacSlow> geser, no you can
<MacSlow> geser, they are not themable (color-wise)
<MacSlow> geser, well you can always patch it yourself... but it's not meant to be at runtime
<geser> MacSlow: is it worth to open a wishlist bug for it?
<MacSlow> geser, sure
<mvo__> MacSlow: hi, do you know more about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/331564 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331564 in compiz "sometimes notification flickers when fading in" [High,New]
<MacSlow> mvo__, no ... atm I don't ... and David did a confusion answer related to that stating metacity (although he very likely meant compiz ... metacity does not have any plugins one could configure)
<mvo__> MacSlow: yeah, I was confused by this as well :)
<MacSlow> mvo__, atm I can't chase those as I'm far behind with the implementation for UIF
<mvo__> uif?
<seb128> mvo: user interface freeze
<mvo> aha
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<hggdh> seb128, ping
<seb128> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> hi, seb128. Can you please have a look at the package I proposed for libpst? dholbach has looked at it, and asked for you to give it a spin.
<hggdh> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpst/+bug/317602
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317602 in libpst "Please upgrade libpst from upstream at www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> hggdh: asked where and when?
<hggdh> seb128, this morning. I have added in the changes he proposed, but would like to know if you have more
<seb128> hggdh: do you have an updated version with the changes?
<seb128> hggdh: he didn't subscribe me to the bug so good that you ping on IRC ;-)
<hggdh> seb128, no, not yet. You want me to submit it, then you would look?
<seb128> yes
<hggdh> OK, will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sorry it's taking a while for the review rounds, etc, everybody is busy
<seb128> same for evolution-mapi I'm wondering what's going on there
<seb128> james_w: hey ;-)
<seb128> james_w: somebody told me you were reviewing this one do you know what's going on?
<hggdh> I think we still have some problems on e-mapi...
<james_w> seb128: evolution-mapi?
<seb128> james_w: yes
<james_w> http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/evolution-mapi
<james_w> package isn't too bad, but needs updating
<seb128> oh you guys are still using review for comments
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is there any motu who could work on getting this package uploaded?
<seb128> I was trying to avoid adding that to my todolist, too  much to do already
<seb128> but we need that in jaunty and we are past feature freeze, things are not moving quickly
<hggdh> seb128, latest libpst is published on https://launchpad.net/~hggdh2/+archive/ppa
<seb128> hggdh: oh you have an ical fix there?
<seb128> hggdh: e-d-s ical fix I mean rather
<seb128> hggdh: does it fix bug #334347 or bug #331428 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334347 in libical "evolution crashed opening Edit->Preferences" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331428 in libical "Jaunty - Evolution crash when I right click on a calendar entry." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331428
<hggdh> seb128, let me see
 * kenvandine[work] is wondering why installing skype has completely broken sound
 * kenvandine[work] reboots
<seb128> hggdh: not sure why you have makefiles in the debian directory?
<seb128> hggdh: otherwise looks good to me
<hggdh> seb128, neither am I... I probably did not notice it when I cleaned up the upstream Makefile.am
<hggdh> seb128, I will look at it
<seb128> the rules seems a bit complicated
<seb128> why do you run autotools at build time?
<hggdh> because upstream did a basic (and wrong) debianisation, and Makefile.am was creating a lot of cruft for debian
<hggdh> so I had to delete the original ./debian (and add in a get-orig-source), and patch Makefile.am/configure.in
<seb128> hum
<seb128> can you get upstream to fix that? ;-)
<hggdh> believe me, this was *not* a package for a first-time packager :-(
<hggdh> I contacted them, and got a response like "well, we expect you to adjust it as needed". I was thinking of proposing back to them the finished debdiff
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: is your hal bug the reason why i have not audio devices suddenly?
<kenvandine[work]> s/not/no
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: yes (and sluggish graphics, and no camera/scanner access, etc.)
<kenvandine[work]> hahaha
<kenvandine[work]> ok
<pitti> well, in my defence, I didn't break it :)
<kenvandine[work]> i was blaming skype for screwing up my mixer levels or something
<pitti> rickspencer3: is our call now or in an hour?
<kenvandine[work]> it like broke right after i installed that proprietary crap :)
<rickspencer3> pitti: yes. Still available?
<pitti> itz all skype's fault!!!!11!!
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, done with firefighting; I need to hurry up the hal build, then I'm done
<kenvandine[work]> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti:
<rickspencer3> sounds good
<pitti> done
<seb128> hggdh: right, the package is mostly good now though the autotools run is not optimal, we tend to have a patch to do that and have a simple rules
<seb128> hggdh: I will not ask you to redo it though, your way works too
<hggdh> seb128, I did not know how to get it done in a complete way, guaranteeing that the resulting package could be built from source
<seb128> hggdh: what do you mean?
<hggdh> if I changed Makefile.in, this would not survive a autoreconf
<hggdh> well, I guess I could change Makefile.in and Makefile.am both. Would this be the patch you are referring to?
<pitti> rickspencer3: (I'm ready, btw)
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: how long before i see the hal update available?
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/0.5.12~rc1+git20090204-0ubuntu3
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: I bumped up the build score, but buildds are still fairly clogged; should build within the hour, and be on archive.u.c. in two
<kenvandine[work]> ah
<kenvandine[work]> ok
<asac> mvo: anything to test on compiz startup time yet?
<mvo> asac: yes, could you please disable all plugins (in ccsm) but decoration and start compiz and give me the timings on the commandline
<asac> mvo: err. i think we need more. a) i have hardy on that system ;)
<asac> b) ... i dont know :)
<mvo> asac: this is just for a baseline test (to see what overhaead the plugins have)
<mvo> ccsm should already be installed
<davmor2> Guys out of interest with the fusa and mail/coms envelope will you be switching off the pidgin applet ?
<davmor2> By the way you can't read the session type on the new login page
<dashua> mvo_: Not sure if this is feasible in Jaunty, but I just submitted a report bug #344426
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 344426 could not be found
<dashua> bug # 334426
<dashua> bug #334426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334426 in libcompizconfig "Add protobuf depencies for faster start up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334426
<mvo_> dashua: fast sound *good*
<mvo_> dashua: I check it out, did you do some profiling how much it helps the startup speed?
<dashua> No, I just notice a difference.
<dashua> No tests done, yet.
<davmor2> does this team deal with ubuntu-gdm-theme or is it better on #ubuntu-devel
<mvo_> dashua: thanks, I plan to do something about the speed, so this is very welcome
<dashua> mvo_: Np, works well as far as I can see.  It's enabled by default as long as the dependencies are there.
<mvo_> dashua: on head or on 0.8 as well? we only have the later
<dashua> mvo_: It's post 0.7.8, on libcompizconfig master now
<dashua> Hopefully, they will do a plugins release soon and it will be there.
<dashua> Not sure how they're going about it.
<mvo_> dashua: aha, cool. thanks for this info. I think I will prepare snapshots in the compiz ppa and check it out
<dashua> Maybe grab a snapshot of libcompizconfig, compizconfig-pyhon, and ccsm
<dashua> Maybe that'll work
<dashua> Ah cool
<dashua> python*
<dashua> mvo_: Ah, you already snapped extras and main.  I didn't see that.
<mvo_> dashua: yeah, the new wall move looks so nice :) and 0.8 should be around the corner
<dashua> Yeah, that is awesome.
<mvo_> didrocks: I looked at the nautilus-sendto merge but it seems it does not merge into hte ~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus-sendto/ubuntu branch. maybe seb128 knows about it (he pushed the initial version it seems)
<didrocks> mvo_: exactly, let me a minute to quote what I told to seb128
<didrocks> mvo_: [09:37] <didrocks> seb128: FYI, I created a new bzr branch for nautilus-sendto, as there was only the init commit in the previous one almost 2 years ago. You can push it to the same location with --overwrite
<didrocks> from what I understood and experienced, --overwrite just remove all data in the branch history and push new ones
<mvo_> didrocks: ok, if seb is fine with that, I will do that :)
<didrocks> mvo_: oh, btw, if you find what corresponds to "add evolution plugin...": I only see a new plugin in evolution with a checkbox to activate/deactivate it, but don't find what it is used for :)
<sabdfl> hey guys, are you using the tag "notifications" for any bugs related to the new notify-osd work?
<mpt> mvo_, do you have time for a call now (or sometime today) about update-manager?
<mvo_> mpt: either in ~1h or tomorrow morning, does that work for you?
<mvo_> (dinner time now)
<rickspencer3> pitti: Riddell: asac: ^^^^^^
<Riddell> I'm not, easily enough could start doing so
<mpt> mvo_, ok, what time do you start tomorrow morning?
<mvo_> mpt: 9:00 my time (so 8:00 yours)
<mvo_> mpt: I have nothing scheduled in the morning, so anytime that is good for you works for me
<mpt> mvo_, ok, I'll call you 10:00 your time, thanks!
<mvo_> mpt: thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3, sabdfl: ah, so that's the tag, not dxteam? good, will use it from now
<davidbarth> pitti: see the wiki page describing the tags in general
<davidbarth> pitti: use notifications in every case, but please keep on using 'dxteam' when u expect us to actually work on the fix
<Laney> Does the new update-manager behaviour take dist-upgrading with apt(itude) into account when deciding when to launch?
<pitti> davidbarth: hm, shouldn't we use assignments for that? but well, works for me
<Laney> also I find the new reboot dialog to be suboptimal - I seem to just stumble upon the dialog when doing other things rather than seeing it during the upgrade process
<Laney> maybe this is a side-effect of my using docky though
<james_w> is anyone else experiencing notify-osd "hanging" and not showing notifications?
<james_w> I feel it might be related to showing dialogs, but I'm not sure
<jcastro> mine "hangs" when I do the volume or brightness adjustments too quickly, as if there's a lag
<jcastro> and then they eventually catch up
<Laney> Hmm
<Laney> can someone run "for i in $(seq 1 10); do notify-send $i; done" from a shell
<Laney> see if you get them all appear
<james_w> I didn't get 3
<Laney> If I just do it with seq 1 3 then I don't get 2
<Laney> wow, how odd
<Laney> the missing notification does appear if I change workspace
<kenvandine[work]> yay... i have sound again
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: \o/
<mvo_> didrocks: so seb128 is fine with --override? (just to confirm before I run it)
 * kenvandine[work] is a bit afraid to try skype again ... :)
<rickspencer3> asac: ArneGoetje: bryce: calc: kenvandine[work]: pitti: regarding sabdfl's question ...
<rickspencer3> heno will send us detailed instructions regarding how to tag the bugs so that when we see them, we can quickly tag them
<rickspencer3> (just fyi)
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: which question?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]:  are we tagging bugs with "notifications" properly
<kenvandine[work]> oh...
<kenvandine[work]> ok
<sabdfl> "notifications" means "this has something to do with the new notifications subsystem"
<sabdfl> and "dxteam" means "the dx team will work on fixing it asap!"
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: you're probably more dialed into this than the rest of us, but we need to get dialed in
<kenvandine[work]> ok
 * kenvandine[work] has been looking over those today :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: ok, thanks
 * pitti -> Taekwondo, cu tomorrow!
<kenvandine[work]> later pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti: thanks for all your help today!
<calc> ah ok :)
<calc> that reminds me i need to ask seb128 if evolution is supposed to be popping up a separate notification window now
<calc> its been doing that on my system since the new notification system appeared (i think)
<kenvandine[work]> calc: yeah... we are working on that
<rickspencer3> calc: do the windows have buttons on them? Are they notifications with actions, in other words?
<kenvandine[work]> i have a patch
<kenvandine[work]> calc: you mean in the notification area, right?
<calc> ah its bug 331571 i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331571 in evolution "disable Mail Notification eplugin by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331571
<kenvandine[work]> yeah
<kenvandine[work]> i think we have agreed on the fix now
<calc> rickspencer3: real windows with buttons in the middle of my screen
<rickspencer3> see, this is exactly what the tag is for
<rickspencer3> just go here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=notifications
<kenvandine[work]> calc: oh...
<rickspencer3> if it's not on the list, it should be, and you can add it to the list by tagging it
<calc> rickspencer3: ok
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: i am going to add jaunty-uif tags for bugs that need to be done before UIF
<rickspencer3> I think it may actually be this one Bug #328596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328596 in evolution "evolution shouldn't use notifications with actions" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328596
<rickspencer3> which is on the list
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: thanks. if we can be proactive about helping the dx team to manage UIF and UIFEs, that would be, uh, helpful
<calc> oh it might be, not completely certain
<calc> the window it pops up looks like a regular gtk window with a button telling me that i have new mail
<rickspencer3> calc: I'm pretty certain that's the bug
<calc> 328596 refers to a bubble though?
<calc> this is a full window managed window
<calc> if i can get it to happen again i can take a screenshot of it
<kenvandine[work]> calc: please do
<rickspencer3> calc: notify-osd turns notifications with actions into gtk windows
<calc> ah ok
<rickspencer3> that's why there shouldn't be an action
<kenvandine[work]> i bet that is what it is
<kenvandine[work]> not sure why you are seeing that though
<rickspencer3> in this way, no program will fail
<calc> ok
<rickspencer3> kenvandine[work]: was there a plugin or something that calc should enable?
<calc> fwiw i'm using metacity but do generally get the other black upper right notifications
<kenvandine[work]> rickspencer3: no
<rickspencer3> calc: yeah, that means the system is working
 * kenvandine[work] looks at something
<rickspencer3> calc: does OOo offer any notifications?
<calc> rickspencer3: not afaik
<rickspencer3> k
<kenvandine[work]> calc: ah...
<kenvandine[work]> yeah... my patch will fix that
<calc> kenvandine[work]: great :)
<kenvandine[work]> if you have the mail notification plugin enabled and a few things checked under it... you get this
<kenvandine[work]> go to the plugins and look at the options
<kenvandine[work]> uncheck the icon stuff
<kenvandine[work]> which is what my patch does by default
<kenvandine[work]> uncheck "Show icon in notification area"
<calc> rickspencer3: we might want to mention helping out with the alsainfo thing on the ubuntu wiki at our next meeting, aiui that is to help with PA/ALSA for karmic (?)
<calc> kenvandine[work]: ok
<rickspencer3> calc: please add it to the agenda for the next team meeting
<calc> rickspencer3: ok
<calc> kenvandine[work]: so just turn off the master checkbox and it will work?
<calc> kenvandine[work]: the one that has two checkboxes underneath it
<kenvandine[work]> yes
<calc> ok, thanks
<kenvandine[work]> which is exactly what my patch does
 * kenvandine[work] is ordering his new laptop... T400 :)
<calc> kenvandine[work]: thinkpads are cool :) i got a x200
<calc> it was between a x200 and t400 for me, i wish the x300 was cheaper since it would have been perfect
<calc> i bought the cheapest hd (160gb) and replaced it with a 500gb 7200rpm drive
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: anything meaningful here? http://dpaste.com/1485/
<tedg> kenvandine[work]: Is it in the state with no Pidgin after that?
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: yes
<kenvandine[work]> i have a message... the icon is blinking
<kenvandine[work]> but nothing showing in the indicator
<tedg> kenvandine[work]: Hmm, okay.  That's definitely a bug in the indicator.  Message is on the bus, but somehow it lost it.
<kenvandine[work]> ok, what info can i provide on the bug?
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: interesting thing to note... i can send a message to it from my other account/box and it still shows up in the indicator
<kenvandine[work]> so it is like one message got dropped or something
<tedg> kenvandine[work]: Hmm, could you post the log of both?  I wonder if they got the same ID or something.
<tedg> kenvandine[work]: IE the full listen-and-print log.
<kenvandine[work]> yeah
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: the next line (after sending another message) looks like this
<kenvandine[work]> ** (process:4132): DEBUG: Indicator Added:          :1.29 2 message
<kenvandine[work]> so 2 messages
<kenvandine[work]> went from 0 to 2
 * kenvandine[work] adds to  bug
<tedg> kenvandine[work]: I'll look at it, but he other thing that'd be useful is the debug messages from teh applet.  If you do "killall indicator-applet && /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet" and then click the reload button on the dialog that pops up you can get those in a terminal.
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: ok... done
<kenvandine[work]> next dropped message i will grab the output and post it in the bug
<kenvandine[work]> tedg: ok, happened again and i posted the applet output to the bug
<xhaker> asac, pitti need your help regarding firefox-3.0 and language-packs i'm seeing bug #222673 again on jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222673 in language-pack-gnome-zh "language-pack-gnome-pt-base has pt-br translation" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222673
<xhaker> There is a new report that confirms it.. bug #333799 is about jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333799 in firefox "Firefox uses en-GB by default instead of en-US" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333799
<tedg> kenvandine[work]: Hmm, nothing obvious.  Thank you for all the data.
<kenvandine[work]> np
<asac> xhaker: please paste your chrome.manifest from /usr/lib/firefox-addons/langpack-pt*/
<asac> xhaker: its /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/...
<asac> bryce: any clue why xev doesnt see Button* events in gtk apps?
<bryce> asac: something lower down is either blocking, consuming, or ignoring them - could be kernel level or hal
<asac> bryce: hmm. i see it if i dont use -id
<bryce> asac: we've got a troubleshooting page set up for these sorts of issues
<bryce> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/
<asac> bryce: err. thats not about hotkeys ;)
<asac> Mouse clicks
<asac> ;)
<asac> so just running xev opens a window and you see Button* events when you click
<asac> but i dont see any such even in gtk windows
<asac> bryce: actually i want a tool to see all x events for a window
<asac> do you know anything better than xev?
<bryce> no not offhand
<bryce> it's possible to set something up to spy on the communication traffic between the xserver and clients; that would probably do it, but might be more trouble than worth to set up
<bryce> google on xscope iirc
<asac> hmm
<bryce> xmond is another similar tool
<asac> bryce: not in the archiv?
<bryce> hmm, I thought it was; I used it a few months back but you're right apt-cache search doesn't see it
<asac> heh
<bryce> xmond -> xmon
<bryce> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xmon
<bryce> hmm, seems missing from jaunty
<asac> bryce: not avail in jaunty
<bryce>       xmon |    1.5.6-2 | http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<asac> !info xmon
<ubottu> xmon (source: xmon): An interactive X protocol monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-3 (intrepid), package size 60 kB, installed size 236 kB
<asac> bryce: Deleted in jaunty-release  (Reason: (From Debian) RoQA; orphaned for a long time, superceded,...)
<bryce> superseded by ...?
<asac> pitti: ^^ do we know more?
<bryce> asac: well meantime I bet you can snag the dsc from the above page
<asac> yeah lets see
<bryce> asac: ah xtrace is another such tool
<bryce>     xtrace |   0.10.0-1 | http://se.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<asac> hmm ... somehow the description seems not to match my search terms ;)
<bryce> btw, when I was messing with xmond, I found that the X we have in ubuntu disables remote X stuff that xmond needed, so I had to flip off that option.  possibly that would need done with xtrace too
<bryce> I think it's the -nolisten flag iirc
<bryce> iirc it can be controlled via your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bryce> DisallowTCP=true --> false
<asac> bryce: so xtrace frooze my X
<bryce> sweet
<asac> and terminal had splash screen -> reboot
<asac> hard reset
<asac> xtrace seems to be a wrapper ... maybe it was just a bad coincident
<asac> too bad that one cannot filter the wanted events up-front
<asac> ok one more try ;)
<bryce> yep, like I mentioned, I found xmond to be a bit of trouble to get set up initially, but with sufficient googling and fiddling I got it working.  I wish I had documented the process...  but xtrace is probably different in subtle ways anyway
<asac> too bad ... seems it would need something like -f for strae
<asac> strace
<asac> but doesnt have it :(
<asac> now firefox forks away and events are not captured anymore
<asac> let me check xmon ;)
<asac> hmm. the ui doesnt really look intuitive ;)
<bryce> heh
<hggdh> seb128, ping
<seb128> hggdh: re
<hggdh> seb128, libpst was submitted to revu. Would you mind sponsoring it?
<seb128> I don't have a revu account
<seb128> I will let motu deal with that
<hggdh> k
<seb128> hggdh: I will make sure they sponsor it though, thanks for the work ;-)
<seb128> I've that and evolution-mapi on things I want motu look at this cycle
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: ^
<hggdh> seb128, welcome. Glad to be able to help
<Laney> seb128: You're waving the FFe wand?
<seb128> Laney: right, those are non trivial changes but evolution 2.26 can benefit of them so would be good to have them in jaunty
<Laney> hggdh: lintian warnings reported by REVU
<hggdh> Laney, I know. I just am not sure what to do there
<Laney> hggdh: For the first one you need to write something different for each package's long description describing what they do
<Laney> for the second I bet you didn't call it XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<Laney> oh you did, weird
<hggdh> heh
<Laney> I'll do a proper review on friday or the weekend
<hggdh> meanwhile I will add the descriptions & resubmit
 * seb128 is on an evolution bug triaging and filling sprint today
<dobey> shouldn't be hard to file bugs against evo. it has plenty to choose from :)
<seb128> dobey: well, there is some thousand of those opened upstream so you have to pick new ones ;-)
<dobey> heh
<seb128> the good thing is that the #evolution guys are responsive, they do IRC debugging if you are around and fix issues quickly
<didrocks> seb128: can I help to sponsor a package? :)
<seb128> there is too many bugs but it come with a crasher
<didrocks> (not tonight but tomorrow, it will be ok)
<seb128> didrocks: right, evolution-mapi (new package which is on revu) and libpst (update, sort of new package they changed upstream etc)
<seb128> didrocks: you still have gedit-plugins that you can update and upload too
<didrocks> seb128: will have a look at them tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's in my backlog, but tonight, I had to do that: www.ubuntu-fr.org
<didrocks> and I'm sure you don't want to know how ubuntu-fr's css are :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks: no I don't ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> it's better for you health, you know ^^
<didrocks> your*
<seb128> right
<seb128> brb
<xhaker> asac: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/123052/
<xhaker> asac: this is probably useful too http://paste.ubuntu.com/123053/
<asac> xhaker: hmm. so there is no -pt at all
<xhaker> asac: yes.. neither en_US
<asac> en_US is ok
<asac> thats shipped inside firefox/xulrunner itself
<asac> xhaker: can you check whether there is more in xulrunner-addons ?
<xhaker> nope.. just en-gb and pt-br there
<xhaker> i did some dpkg -L on the language-pack* packages I have installed
<xhaker> pt-br is inside language-pack-pt
<xhaker> not sure where pt-pt should be, probably on this same package no?
<asac> no ... should be there too
<asac> guess i would need a current export
<asac> lets see
<soren> 2/win 21
<soren> Err... No.
<asac> xhaker: when did this start?
<asac> just today? or rather one/two weeks ago?
<xhaker> asac: I'm not sure, i've been using the English language. installed the pt support about a week ago
<asac> xhaker: ok.
<seb128> enough work for today time to get some sleep bbl
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-26
<pitti> Good morning
<mnemo> good morning pitti
<pitti> xhaker: seems that asac already replied to the firefox translation problem?
<pitti> asac, bryce: this deletion came from Debian, so was semi-automatically
<pitti> hey mnemo!
<bryce> pitti: yes asac noted that.  I think we sorted it out though.  xtrace seems to have superseded xmon
<bryce> although it's not clear if maybe xmon was still worth keeping, but I'll leave that to asac to say
<didrocks> good morning
<hyperair> hi. what's the WM_CLASS of the notify-osd popups?
<hyperair> or any other thing i can use to match in ccsm?
<mnemo> hyperair: maybe you can use "xprop | grep WM_CLASS" and then point to the notification window in order to find out?
<hyperair> mnemo: doesn't work.
<hyperair> mnemo: i tried, and it went right through to the window underneath
<didrocks> mvo: Hi :) seb128 told me "ok" yesterday in respond to what I pasted to you
<mvo> didrocks: ok, doing it now
<mnemo> hyperair: try "xlsclients -l" and find the app hosting the popups, then use "xwininfo -name BLAH" to find the window id, and finally do "xprop -id WIN_ID"
<hyperair> hmm okay..
<didrocks> mvo: thanks :)
<seb128> hello there
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> guten tag pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> seb128: grumpy at the retracers which broke again... investigating
<pitti> seb128: but in general, well
<pitti> but horribly behind on TODO and email
 * seb128 knows this feeling
<pitti> I ought to not sync any email and not look at IRC for two days and catch up with everything
<seb128> I spent my day cleaning evolution bugs yesterday I think that was productive, I managed to get upstream to fix some of the issues directly after doing IRC debugging
<pitti> rocking
<pitti> seb128: that didn't happen to include fixing google calendar by any chance? :-)
<seb128> no, that one is known to be buggy and not trivial work
<pitti> I don't see the gcal entries at all any more, neither in clock nor in evo itself
<pitti> seb128: I guess they just disabled it for now until it's fixed, to avoid the hangs?
<pitti> retracers> oh, loks like launchpad rollout
<seb128> I don't know, I would have to check, the jaunty hang which has been fixed was a one liner bug fix to not do buggy libical calls
<seb128> pitti: ah right that would explain that
<pitti> lots of LaunchpadURLError
<hyperair> mnemo: i nailed the issue with name=notify-osd =p
<hyperair> mnemo: thanks for your help
<mnemo> np
<hyperair> mnemo: notify-osd was transitioning out twice. one by notify-osd, one by compiz
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> didrocks: hello
<mvo> seb128: we are still in soft-freeze, right? no sposnoring ...
<seb128> mvo: indeed, at least no CD sponsoring
<mvo> thanks
<asac> bryce: i cannot say. i didnt get xmon to work ;) ... and xtrace doesnt follow forks ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: have you figured why current langpacks are borked?
<asac> e.g. for mozilla: -fi -> empty, -pt -> no pt-PT, etc.
<asac> i looked into it yesterday and found a few issues that can be improvd in po2xpi transformer, but in general i think it must be kind of base vs. incremental export thing
 * asac gets a tea
<seb128> vuntz: hello
<lool> asac: Hey, I managed to understand a bug I have since some weeks with firefox, but it's a bit weird and I wanted to check with you whether it makes sense to track it in launchpad: I open middle-click in a fresh tab to load an URL, then I switch back to some other app with alt-tab because I know it will take some time to load
<lool> asac: If I'm too quick, middle-mouse-click is followed closely by <Alt> and firefox opens the "Save as" dialog and offers me to save the page at the URL as a .html
<lool> I suspect the events are reordered (I open have this problem when I type in a terminal e.g. « " » + middle-click to paste + « " » => « "" <URL> » instead of « "<URL>" »
<lool> asac: Does that sound like something useful to report to firefox?  or to xorg?  perhaps it's expected behavior that these events are in two queues and might mix
<lool> I had in mind that perhaps firefox could check whether the alt modifier is set in the middle-click event, but I don't know whether the info is present
<asac> lool: sounds a bit related to the "random menu item activated" bug we have
<asac> though middle mouse is a bit unsure
<asac> lool: why is it important to have middle mouse followed by ALT in your case?
<asac> lool: maybe you use "middle mouse button emulation" and in fact its right click?
<lool> asac: As I was saying, I often paste into a new tab and switch back to the app (usually a terminal, for instance my mail reader), with alt-tab
<lool> asac: Emulate3Buttons is indeed turned on, but I'm using the real middle mouse button (I'm on a thinkpad which has both a three buttons and a two buttons mouse)
<asac> lool: heh. i think i could reproduce ;)
<lool> Cool
<asac> thats really annoying
<asac> again i need a good xevent tracer
<lool> asac: There was this X proxy
<lool> asac: I think it's xtrace
<asac> xtrace seems to be the new hot thing
<asac> but that doesnt support -f (like strace)
<asac> so firefox just forks away
<asac> and no events are ever retrieved
<lool> xtrace is actually an old thing, it used ot be broken for me, but it was updated recently
<asac> also has no pid or windowid option :(
<lool> Can't you run the firefox bin directly, disregarding any running firefox?
<asac> could be. ... seems that debian thinks it superseeded xmon ... and removed it
<lool> Hmm I used to use xmon too I think, blah
<asac> lool: no. it always forks on startup
<asac> dont ask me why
<asac> i needed to use -f since ever with strace ;)
<asac> lool: i have xmon now ... do you know how i can simply monitor a process for X events ;)?
<lool> Weird, I wouldn't expect a fork to help startup time
<asac> like button/key
<asac> the UI is really complex
<lool> No, I don't recall at all :-)
<asac> well. if you start early ;) the process is still small
<asac> fork early i mean
<asac> the reason they do that is that they need to restart ffox in case there are component/chrome/extension updates
<asac> at least i would think thats the reason ;)
<asac> lool: so you are right. the openUILink stuff is used generic fashion and if there is "alt" it will save
<asac> but there is a "true" for ignoreAlt to prevent that
<asac> strange that it hits the case anyway
<asac> lool: are you using ffox 3.0 or 3.1?
<lool> asac: 3.0
<asac> lool: please replace your browser.jar with http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/browser.jar
<asac> and use it for a while
<asac> hopefully its gone
<asac> its in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.*/chrome/
<lool> Will try
<asac> filed mozilla bug 480290
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 480290 in Tabbed Browser "with openurl on middlemouse paste followed by "Alt" key quickly triggers file save dialog" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480290
<asac> ok pach attached
<asac> seb128: do you need more input/help on the evolution network-manager integration thing? not sure if you said that upstream is on it now or not.
<seb128> asac: it's fixed to svn and I verified the fix
<seb128> asac: I told you on IRC yesterday but you probably didn't notice ;-)
<asac> seb128: great
<Ng> hmm, my keyring stuff is still borked after rebooting
<fta> seb128, thanks for gwibber!
<seb128> fta: you're welcome, thanks to slangasek who double check too to make sure it was ok since that was after the freeze now ;-)
<tjaalton> nice, hot-logging in gnome takes only 5s now
<fta> seb128, excellent. I'm sorry it took 3 rounds to let it pass but now it's history ;)
<seb128> fta: that's ok
<sabdfl> we love gwibber :-)
<seb128> indeed!
 * seb128 lucnh
<seb128> lunch
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> bbl
<hyperair> does anyone know how the indicator-applet is supposed to work?
<hyperair> i've got.. indicator-applet, evolution-indicator, both enabled, and all i see is "No Indicators"
<davidbarth> hyperair: you need to add the indicator to your panel
<davidbarth> hyperair: make sure also to disable the old mail notification plugin in evolution, or you'll get notifications twice, and one of them will display in a dialog box at that...
<asac> davidbarth: for me there is no icon nor text next to the indicator applet grib in panel
<davidbarth> asac, hyperair: the indicator only appears when you have a new message and the application is not focused
<davidbarth> asac, hyperair: ie, if you have evolution opened and focused, the indicator applet will never annoy you with something you already know
<hyperair> asac: i've added the indicator applet to my panel
<hyperair> i mean
<hyperair> davidbarth: ^
<hyperair> and the indicator applet says "No Indicators"
<hyperair> also i have the notification plugin enabled
<hyperair> and it pops up the icon
<hyperair> basically i've got the window de-focused
<hyperair> and the indicator applet says "No indicators"
<hyperair> even when i've got new mail
<kenvandine[work]> good morning all
<hyperair> morning
<pitti> hey kenvandine[work]
<ArneGoetje> asac: I didn't know mozilla translations were broken until you mentioned it.
<ArneGoetje> asac: only in Jaunty or also Hardy and Intrepid?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i havent looked. not sure if you rolled them oput
<asac> ArneGoetje: so far i only heard of jaunty
<asac> ArneGoetje: check dpkg -L language-pack-pt  | grep langpack.*mozi
<asac> ArneGoetje: and dpkg -L language-pack-fi  | grep langpack.*mozi
<asac> and -base
<ArneGoetje> asac: the -pt ones have been changed from pt_PT -> pt
<ArneGoetje> asac: fi should be there though...
<asac> ArneGoetje: so what i found out is that previously to jaunty we had pt-BR.po and pt.po ... now we have pt-PT.po on top
<asac> however, that didnt cause the issue; the po2xpi processor had a bug, but that shouldnt have led to the removal
<asac> same for es*.po
<asac> we should tell jtv about those bogus exports
<asac> ArneGoetje: what we need is a log
<asac> ArneGoetje: from the langpack-o-matic run of po2xpi
<asac> maybe the problem is also related to base vs. update export
<ArneGoetje> asac: langpack-o-matic -> pitti. he knows more about that.
<asac> pitti: ^^
<ArneGoetje> asac: I just approved your xulrunner fi upload.
<asac> ArneGoetje: my?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep.
<asac> i didnt upload anything for ages
<ArneGoetje> asac: it was stuck in the queue...
<asac> hmm
<ArneGoetje> asac: ha... tha's why fi is missing...
<asac> ArneGoetje: dont you preserve logs for runs?
<asac> ArneGoetje: dont understand. its just a langpack update; the old bits should still be there?
<ArneGoetje> asac: we do
<asac> but could be of course
<asac> but pt-PT is still a mystery
<asac> ArneGoetje: can you get that log?
<ArneGoetje> asac: fi was stuck in the import queue, if that one is not approved, newer updates won't go in either.
 * ArneGoetje is looking
<ArneGoetje> asac: right... fi is broken, pt and es are missing... I will investigate
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you merge the base + incremental tarballs? otherwise please check whether there are really three pt.*po in the incremental pack
<asac> maybe its just pt-BR - which might cause the po2xpi converter to run into troubles
<asac> ArneGoetje: maybe you have added some santizing code that removes the bogus exports for pt and es and other?
<asac> ArneGoetje: which causes the mozilla files to be removed by accident?
<ArneGoetje> asac: no, I think that was my mistake when importing them in the first place... because Rosetta asks me which language the xpi should be imported into. For pt-PT I chose pt_PT and not pt, like I should... same for es-ES: should have gone into es, but went into es_ES
<asac> ArneGoetje: well. as i said, i ran the po2xpi processor on the full export and it had no issues with fi nor pt
<ArneGoetje> will ask jtv to marge those back where they belong.
<asac> its just that we have pt-PT and pt in there now ;)
<ArneGoetje> /marge/merge
<asac> but that doesnt hurt. the files that are produced are definitly not in the packages ... so if you have logs i can see whether the problem is before quickly
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep, according to the log, they were not in the updates tarball
<ArneGoetje> asac: I will ask jtv
<asac> ArneGoetje: could be that pt.po didnt change while pt-BR.po did
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think lang-pack-o-matic would need some magic to merge missing sub-langs from the base tarball
<ArneGoetje> asac: that's why they have to be merged
<asac> right ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: but why the hell did this start to happen now?
<asac> ArneGoetje: you need to merge them in langpack-o-matic i think
<asac> dont wait for launchpad ... that will probably take too long ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: also the -base packages are empty wrt to mozilla
<asac> maybe thats the real problem here
<asac> and we just need to force another full export?
<ArneGoetje> asac: we will have a new full export before release, but if we need one earlier, I can request one.
<asac> ArneGoetje: so if fi.po is missing in the partial export and the pt + es things too
<asac> ArneGoetje: then please request one
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<asac> sounds unnecessary risky to wait until last export before release
<asac> thanks
<asac> lets do that then and see how well it works out ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<asac> if fixed po2xpi to properly dfeal with the "bad" exports. so that shouldnt be a problem either
<lool> mvo: Around?  Not very interesting but this merge into compiz https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lool/compiz/ubuntu/+merge/1869 is open since November   O:-)
<seb128> pitti: your camera issue is bug #326029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326029 in gvfs "gvfs-gphoto2 mount 4 devices when plugin one camera" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326029
<mvo> lool: *cough* I merge it now
<mvo> lool: I think I did something wrong with LP, I want to get mails for merging proposals, but I don#t get them
<james_w> mvo: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~compiz/compiz/ubuntu/+addsubscriber
<james_w> add yourself or compiz packagers there
<james_w> and choose the type of mails you want
<james_w> the defaults are probably what you want
<james_w> I believe the branch owner is now subscribed by default, but I don't think that was retro-active
<mvo> james_w: aha, ok. thanks a lot
<mvo> james_w: I do that for all my projects now
<mvo> lool: merged, sorry for the delay
 * hyperair wonders if there will be a way to configure notify-osd to allow actions/custom timeouts/whatever in the future
<lool> mvo: that's fine; FYI there's another merge pending
<lool> not by me though
<lool> james_w: ah it's not the default
<lool> Weird, I see Default Review Team compiz packagers, I'd expect these to receive a note
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> huats: how are you?
<huats> seb128: a bit better... but not that weel yet :(
<huats> how are you ?
<seb128> huats: oh what do you have? I just though you were busy due to work change
<seb128> huats: good thank you
<huats> busy and sick :(
<huats> (fever and all that nice things)
<seb128> take care then
<huats> I am trying to recover :)
<huats> I think I will ask for a FF for anjuta
<seb128> I can grant freeze exception for desktop component in universe so it's granted
<lool> mvo: Sorry to bother again, I'm going through old team merge requests I got: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~brian-thomason/app-install-data-commercial/partner/+merge/1658 can't find the missing revs though, and you seem to know this branch; mind having a look?
<huats> ok thanks :)
<huats> hum ?
<seb128> huats: what?
<huats> seb128: there was a graphical glitch with previous lool msg but it is ok :)
 * lool glitches
<huats> ;)
<dashua> mvo: How did you make out with the adding the protobuf dependencies for Compiz?
<dashua> Need testing for your PPA?
<mvo> lool: thanks, merging that too
<mvo> dashua: I put it into my ~mvo ppa for now along with a compiz version that has some profiling output. if you want to run it, that is very welcome, for me it gives ~2s startup time (with protobuf and cache) compared to 3s without
<mvo> dashua: that sounds encouraging, unfortunately some other things in libcompizconfig changed (notably global.xml got removed) so updating is a bit of owrk because our default options need now applied as indivial pactches on the core, plugins-main,extra packages
<mvo> (profiling information is printed on stdout)
<dashua> Ah, alright.  Maybe a future endeavor then?
<dashua> Sounds like a lot of extra work for a sec =/
<mvo> dashua: I have a fast machine, I happy to do the work if its worthwhile especially on lower end machines
<dashua> My laptop is fast as well, so this may make a big difference on a lower end box.
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: jcastro said you guys decided at the sprint to revert that horizontal volume slider
<dashua> Ok cool :)
<mvo> and at some point the needs needs to be done anyway. so I'm leaning toward adding it, but I wait for futher feedback
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: is there an open bug to do that?
<dashua> mvo: I'll uninstall master and test your packages later on :)
<mvo> thanks dashua :)
<dashua> Np
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: we decided that?
<kenvandine[work]> according to jcastro
<kenvandine[work]> jcastro: ^^
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: we decide to use the alsa, gstreamer controls and not the new pulseaudio ones
<seb128> decided
<seb128> which we did
<seb128> gnome-volume-control is the intrepid version
<seb128> we rolled back the gnome-settings-daemon volume actions
<seb128> we build gnome-sound-properties
<seb128> and we don't build the new notification area control but the gnome-applets volume applet rather
<seb128> upstream did some changes to the look and feel of this one this cycle though
<seb128> ie, changed the orientation and added the button
<seb128> I'm not decided if that's worth changing back
<seb128> the issue we had was to let users run alsa only if they want
<seb128> not to fight every ui change
<seb128> does what I write make sense? ;-)
<kenvandine[work]> yes
<seb128> I'm open to discussion about changing the slider
<seb128> I think upstream did the change to add the volume control button and mute box
<kenvandine[work]> yeah... it feels awkward to me
<pitti> IMHO there's no reason to deviate from that
<kenvandine[work]> but completely convinced it is wrong
<kenvandine[work]> whoops
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: maybe you can open a gnome-applets bug on bugzilla about that?
<kenvandine[work]> but not completely convinced it is wrong
<seb128> one issue we have with the new one is that it goes out of screen if placed near a border
<pitti> if that's going to be reverted, then it should happen upstream, yes
<pitti> seb128: I think that was fixed
<jcastro> wait, so is the new slider horizontal or vertical?
<pitti> I had that problem, and it's gone now
<seb128> pitti: oh indeed
<kenvandine[work]> jcastro: horizontal
<seb128> pitti: I didn't try for a while but you are right
 * seb128 goes to close the bug
<pitti> ♪ another one bites the dust ♫ ♬
<kenvandine[work]> :)
<seb128> pitti: indeed ;-)
<kenvandine[work]> horizontal feels awkward to me... but i am tainted from years of vertical
<kenvandine[work]> it is nice to have mute and volume controls button there on a left click
<kenvandine[work]> people struggle knowing when to right click imho
<kenvandine[work]> like i said... i am not convinced
<seb128> right, that's why they did the change
<kenvandine[work]> jcastro: what do you think? should we open a bug upstream for more discussion?
<seb128> I think calum did that
 * kenvandine[work] knows jcastro always has opinions
<jcastro> if we feel strongly, sure
<seb128> "we" being?
 * kenvandine[work] doesn't feel strongly
<jcastro> what do you think seb?
<seb128> we didn't get any user complain so far out of the "out of screen" issue which is fixed now
<seb128> I think I don't use this applet
<seb128> I use the mouse scroll on the icon not the slider
<jcastro> people were complaining about it the first time.
<seb128> they were complaining about it getting out of screen rather
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: i didn't know that worked!
<jcastro> though tbh I started using my wheel on my keyboard so I can see the new notification bling.
<kenvandine[work]> awesome
<jcastro> kenvandine[work]: that works on app volume controls too (totem, etc.)
<kenvandine[work]> should we see the notify-osd if we use the mouse scrollwheel over it?
<seb128> I'm not sure
 * kenvandine[work] thinks we should... but we don't
<seb128> I think that's rather a power user thing and they might not like getting too much visual noise
<kenvandine[work]> true, it isn't obvious
<kenvandine[work]> but it is the only way those of us without multimedia keyboards can get the bling :)
<kenvandine[work]> but i don't really care much :)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine[work]> i guess i will when i get that new t400... can't wait!
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: do you generally use rythmbox?
<seb128> when I listen to music on the computer yes
<kenvandine[work]> i hate that word... i never spell it right
<seb128> why?
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: does it stutter to you when you do things that spike the cpu?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine[work]> i never use it, but in my notify-osd testing i noticed it stutters a fair bit when i alt-tab with compiz on
<kenvandine[work]> but banshee doesn't
<seb128> bug #193578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193578 in xorg "Scrolling Firefox interrupts Rhythmbox audio" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193578
<seb128> try enabling the crossfading option maybe
<kenvandine[work]> in rb?
<seb128> I think that's suggested in this bug, that will change buffering
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine[work]> ah
<seb128> you can also try without pulseaudio, that's another cause of frequent issues
<pitti> it'll almost certainly work without pusle
<pitti> plain alsa never caused me such problems :/
<kenvandine[work]> ok, enabling crossfading did help
<james_w> seb128: I heard a couple of grumbles about the horizontal orientation. Nothing on the level of some of the other changes though :-)
<kenvandine[work]> i wonder if we should enable that by default, just to improve the user experience
<kenvandine[work]> that stutter sucks... not that i ever plan to use rb more than just testing stuff :)
 * kenvandine[work] hugs his banshee
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: look at crossfading bugs, there was some side effects issues
 * pitti hugs rhythmbox
 * kenvandine[work] looks
 * seb128 hugs rhythmbox
<kenvandine[work]> ha... we all have opinions
<seb128> I hate banshee
<kenvandine[work]> i hate rb :)
<jcastro> I can see where this conversation is headed ...
<seb128> for whatever reason it's started when doube clicking on a ogv on my new desktop
<kenvandine[work]> jcastro: you gotta chime in
<seb128> I opened it by mistake twice this week
<seb128> then closed it immediatly
<seb128> to notice later that it didn't close
<kenvandine[work]> seb128: yeah... we should change that
<kenvandine[work]> it is registered to handle videos
<seb128> the stupid thing understand close as go to notification area
<kenvandine[work]> but if we ship totem, we don't want that
<kenvandine[work]> in foresight i have a patch to make it not register as the default for videos
<seb128> well, we can tweak the defaults.list to make totem default
<kenvandine[work]> i already have a patch :)
<kenvandine[work]> i will open a bug and attach a debdiff :)
<seb128> the defaults.list is in desktop-file-utils
<seb128> ok thanks
<kenvandine[work]> isn't defaults.list modified when apps are installed?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine[work]> depending on mime data... in the .desktop
<seb128> the cache is updated when app are installed
<kenvandine[work]> right
<kenvandine[work]> ok
<vuntz> seb128: btw
<kenvandine[work]> so my patch will work
<kenvandine[work]> hey vuntz!
<seb128> the defaults.list is a way to say "if several alternative are listed prefer this one"
<vuntz> seb128: did you see the thread sbrabec started about generating defaults.list?
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: no
<vuntz> kenvandine[work]: hello there
<seb128> vuntz: makes me think I need to try this gnome-panel patch to see if it fixes my xrandr intel issue ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2009-February/010208.html
<seb128> vuntz: I knew that was your fault ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: I'm subscribed to the list but I tend to not read everything, reading the mail now
<pitti> seb128: you mean killal gnome-panel after you increase screen resolution, to make the panel follow suit?
<seb128> pitti: right
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> pitti: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-panel?view=revision&revision=11530
<vuntz> seb128: actually, the latest panel patch shouldn't be needed
<vuntz> seb128: was a gtk+ bug
<vuntz> seb128: I'll revert this in 2.27
<seb128> vuntz: right I read the comment but it's faster to build gnome-panel than gtk ;-)
<vuntz> (don't want to revert just before 2.26)
 * seb128 hates the debian gtk build
<seb128> it's building
<seb128> and then building static
<seb128> and then building directfb
<seb128> ...
<didrocks> building this package seems so fun... (hi vuntz) :)
<davmor2> Guys will notifyOSD get plugged into totem at all?
<kenvandine[work]> davmor2: does totem send any notications now?
<davmor2> kenvandine[work]: I don't think so which is odd in itself considering most media apps do
<dobey> totem isn't quite the same as banshee/rbox
<seb128> totem is a video player
<seb128> you don't play videos in the notification area usually
<dobey> it's not a media library manager crackbox
<seb128> you want those on screen not in a bubble
<pitti> please, no more notifiactions just because they are bling :)
<davmor2> seb128: No I was thinking more of the fact that it now has the jamendo plugin
<seb128> which is weird
<seb128> totem is a video player
<seb128> people should use rhythmbox to play audio
<davmor2> plus any media you download tends to be opening in totem and not rhythmbox
<seb128> well, when you download and open something that's usually to get to it now
<seb128> bubbles are nice for things which go on in the background
<hyperair> actually in the case of banshee, it registers itself as the default =\
<hyperair> and yeah i agree regarding that.
<hyperair> things which go in the background.. generally totem doesn't go in the background
<seb128> that was discussed 15 minutes ago and is a banshee bug
<hyperair> ah whoops
<davmor2> seb128: I entitled to agree but it seemed to be the main multimedia app so I was just enquiring :)
<hyperair> i should scroll up next time =\
<seb128> you joined just after the discussion ;-)
<hyperair> someone just filed it
<hyperair> heheh
<seb128> so not your fault
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> well anyway
<hyperair> regarding the banshee issue...
<hyperair> it looks like maintaining an ubuntu-only patch will be needed, unless we can persuade upstream to change this behaviour
<seb128> no
<hyperair> no?
<seb128> we just need to change the defaults.list to list totem for all video types
<hyperair> how does an app register as default anyway
<seb128> it already lists most of those
<hyperair> defaults.list?
<seb128> but not ogv for example
<hyperair> where's that
<seb128> /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<hyperair> aah
<hyperair> i see
<davidbarth> if the app is not listed in the list in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD then chances are it is not using notifications
<hyperair> cool
<hyperair> davidbarth: more like it's not using notifications that have actions
<seb128> davidbarth: those guys are speaking about adding notifications to other applications because those are so cool nowadays ;-)
<davidbarth> we're updating apps that already have support for libnotify
<davmor2> davidbarth: I saw it wasn't listed I was wondering if it would be as it wasn't listed :)
<davidbarth> hyperair: correct!
<davidbarth> sorry, yes not using actions
<hyperair> davidbarth: =)
<hyperair> davidbarth: by the way, we were talking about the issue about evolution-indicator (and everything else that uses the indicator-applet)
<seb128> brb
<davidbarth> which means, that if they do have support for libnotify, they can enjoy the shinny new visual
<davidbarth> but if they don't, well, back to the beginning, they're not listed, and so won't be updated for the moment
<hyperair> davidbarth: i just got a new email, and with that i got a black bubble saying "1 new email" and a blinking icon.
<davidbarth> however, we encourage people to add support to libnotify in their favorite app
<davidbarth> take a look at the development guidelines recently posted by mirco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines
<hyperair> i think the usb startup disk thing could use the libnotify popup thing
<davidbarth> hyperair: you mean you've got the message indicator running now?
<hyperair> davidbarth: that's right.
<hyperair> davidbarth: and it has the text "No Indicators"
<hyperair> davidbarth: is it supposed to register in dbus or anything? d-feet doesn't reveal anythingg
<davidbarth> hyperair: err... then it means that no application is loaded that provides "indicators"
<hyperair> davidbarth: but i have evolution-indicator loaded
<davidbarth> hyperair: do you have evolution or pidgin running? with the plugins that is
<hyperair> davidbarth: as well as pidgin-libnotify which is patched to support indicators
<hyperair> davidbarth: yeah i have both, and they both don't register
<hyperair> to be fair, i'm on intrepid
<davidbarth> hyperair: the app registers at runtime, ie no app loaded, no indicator
<hyperair> i backported some pacakges to my ppa
<davidbarth> hyperair: evol and/or pidgin loaded: the message indicator is declared and multiple apps contribute content to the menu
<davidbarth> hyperair: should work as is, we were developing on intrepid too
<hyperair> davidbarth: okay, here's what happened. i added indicator applet, then i started evolution, and then i started pidgin. nothing.
<hyperair> davidbarth: i backported notify-osd, indicator-applet, pidgin-libnotify, gobject-introspect, and evolution-indicator from jaunty to my ppa
<hyperair> am i missing something?
<davidbarth> k
<davidbarth> you need indicator-message too
<hyperair> indicator-message?
<hyperair> hmm
<davidbarth> indicator-messages - GNOME panel indicator applet for messages
<hyperair> wait a sec, this is a panel applet as well?
<hyperair> how's that differ from indicator-applet
<davidbarth> yes, that's a lot of little modules, but it's part of a (overly inflated) grand scheme to make indicators better
<davidbarth> indicator-applet is a sort of shell for indicators
<hyperair> a shell eh
<davidbarth> in the future, we'd like to have more indicators using the new scheme
<davidbarth> and message indicator is the first
<davidbarth> if you add indicator-messages, it will remove the "no indicators" message, and you will see... nothing!
<davidbarth> but when evolution and pidgin register to it (with the new plugins)
<davidbarth> then you will see an envelope icon (with two states whether there are new messages or not)
<davidbarth> hyperair: you're almost there, just need to rebuild a last package... ;)
<hyperair> davidbarth: alright thanks =)
<seb128> re
<seb128> vuntz: the gnome-panel change fixes the xrandr case
<seb128> grrrr, xulrunner broke on closing again which breaks all authentifications, brb
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> ok, back to working desktop now
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: could you review bug #327747 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327747 in ubuntu "Please promote new package "nautilus-sendto-universe" to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327747
<Laney> seb128: There is a bad dependency in the control file
<Laney> nautils-sendto (= ${Source:Version}) or similar
<seb128> Laney: why do you consider that incorrect?
<Laney> because it means they always have to be the exact same revision
<Laney> -sendto and -sendto-universe
<seb128> well, they should be the same source, I'm not sure how much you can fix versions
<seb128> rather "how much you can mix versions"
<Laney> it should express that they should be the same upstream version in some way
<seb128> not sure if upstream version is enough
<seb128> anyway that should not be a blocker for upload
<seb128> that can be fixed easily or later
<seb128> would be nice to get things moving
<seb128> we have libpst evolution-mapi and nautilus-sendto-universe which are stucked for a while on review
<Laney> are you sure? I can see it really being a problem
<seb128> I'm sure it's easy to fix yet
<seb128> just delete the (= ${Source:Version}) before uploading
<seb128> yet -> yes
<Laney> right, well if that's acceptable then fine
<seb128> I don't have a strong opinion either way
<seb128> I would just like to get things not stucked for week on such details ;-)
<Laney> I do have a strong opinion that it's wrong and will easily and frequently cause uninstallability
<seb128> right it's a bit too strict
<Laney> but the rest of the packaging is fine IMO
<seb128> good
<seb128> can we get an upload? ;-)
<Laney> possibly later tonight
<Laney> I'm still at work
<seb128> (yeah I could do that myself but I'm trying to encourage new motus to take over such tasks ;-)
<seb128> ok thanks
<Laney> actually, does it even need to depend on nautilus-sendto?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> k
<seb128> no point to have those if you don't have the nautilus-sendto binary installed
<seb128> ie no user interface to use
<Laney> I didn't know it was a binary, thought they were just plugins to nautilus
<seb128> no, it adds a "send files" menu entry
<seb128> which opens nautilus-sendto
<seb128> which has a combo listing choices
<Laney> got it
<seb128> would be too many menu items otherwise ;-)
<Laney> I see an open sponsorship request for sendto-1.1.2
<Laney> would be nice to have this updated too
<Laney> but I won't block on that
<seb128> Laney: I think somebody (mvo?) commented on that, I expect it to be uploaded after the freeze
<seb128> does anybody has an opinion on bug #310353?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310353 in gnome-control-center "Default font size too large if using native DPI" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310353
<seb128> I'm not sure what is right with this dpi settings against font settings
<mvo> Laney: waiting for the freeze to end :)
<seb128> I've to admit that auto-dpi sucks in many cases, ie in a Xephyr session fonts make the UI not usable
<Laney> I resized all of mine to 9
<mvo> but I will not be around tomorrow, so anyone is free to take it
<Laney> one of the first things I did after upgrading
<pitti> seb128: hm, I just looked at that screenshot, and it seems fine to me
<pitti> seb128: I guess many people just got used to tiny fonts :)
<pitti> seb128: personally I don't think that auto-dpi is wrong, so if at all, then our default font sizes are too big
<seb128> pitti: can yo try to sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr and gdmflexiserver --xnest?
<pitti> I tried that with xnest, looks fine
 * pitti purges xnest and installs xephyr
<seb128> pitti: you have xnest or xephyr?
<seb128> you can keep xnest, xephyr is prefered over it
<pitti> as I said, xnest; trying xephyr now
<seb128> I've to admit I find the default value a tide too high on d630
<pitti> a "tide"?
<seb128> it detects 120 dpi and 96 looks much nicer
<seb128> but changing 10 points to 9 is ok too
<pitti> ah, I think I know
<pitti> I guess the effect is that higher dpi screens are generally smaller
<pitti> and people are sitting closer to it
<seb128> pitti: "a bit"
<pitti> so maybe it's not so much the dpi that counts, but rather the screen width/height
<seb128> there was lot of discussions upstream about that
<pitti> a 24" 150 dpi monitor at 10 points would just look fine
<pitti> and with intrepid would be pretty much unreadable, I guess
<pitti> eww, xephyr is using an insane resolution
<seb128> you can change that easily
<seb128> it supports xrandr
<pitti> it's much bigger than my actual screen ;)
<seb128> right, I get 1600 there
<pitti> I get the big fonts, too
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104341#c21
<ubottu> Gnome bug 104341 in font properties "gconf DPI ignores system settings" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<seb128> is interesting
<pitti> xephyr reports 135 dpi, which is clearly wrong
<pitti> it should have the exact same dpi value than the host x server
<pitti> xnest gets that right
<pitti> if I correct it to 96, it looks fine
<seb128> right
<calc> seb128: if we force dpi in gconf it doesn't seem to be picked up by gdm, is that a known issue?
<calc> pitti: well you can get 300 dpi large screen monitors (aiui) for large sums of money, but i doubt any of our users have one
<seb128> calc: yes, gconf is an user thing gdm is a system thing
<seb128> calc: and the current gdm doesn't use gconf too
<calc> what the users seem to miss is that most monitors are ~ 96 dpi natively, except for higher end laptops (more expensive), netbooks (due to tiny screens), and HDTV's
<calc> and the govt spec monitors i mentioned earlier that are large screen (nearly tv sized) and 300 dpi
<calc> seb128: ah ok
<calc> to 'fix' this issue for users with much higher native DPI than 96dpi we probably need to just document it in the release notes, for much lower dpi (eg TVs) we may need to bump the default font size up substantially, since the fonts won't have enough pixels to be drawn
<calc> since for much higher than normal we don't know if it is laptop (relatively small screen) or one of the expensive high res large screens that would be viewed for more of a distance
<seb128> xorg does a if dpi < 50 then dpi = 96 apparently
<calc> seb128: cool :)
<calc> seb128: that helps a lot, i played with ~ 35 dpi a few years ago on a large tv and it was completely unusable until the dpi was set higher (since at the time it was hard to adjust font sizes for all apps)
<calc> my current tv has ~ 36 dpi (61" 1920x1080)
 * Tm_T would love to have ~160 dpi display
<calc> seb128: is it considered a feature that nautilus desktop truncates mount point names (eg doesn't show storage-2_ instead shows storage-2 )?
<Tm_T> as I cannot use small enough fonts with ~100 dpi
<calc> seb128: because if you have duplicate mount points the automounter adds a _ to the end but then the desktop seems to truncate that and then you can't tell your mount points apart
<seb128> calc: not sure, that would required to look at the gvfs code
<calc> even in the nautilus file manager window its truncated except in the window title
<seb128> and in gvfs-mount -li?
<calc> the reason i noticed it was i am backing up a drive to a new drive which has the same fs label and it showed up
<calc>     Mount(0): storage-2 -> file:///media/storage-2_
<calc>     Mount(0): storage-2 -> file:///media/storage-2
<calc> so calling them both the same thing :\
<calc> they are technically the same label on disk, but it was mounted as storage-2_ to avoid duplication, so probably should keep that change throughtout the stack
<calc> esp since you can't rename labels anyway not much need to keep it the same as on disk
<calc> seb128: would this be a bug to file against gvfs or somewhere else?
<seb128> gvfs I guess
<seb128> since gvfs-mount lists the same naming
<calc> ok
<calc> bug 335032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335032 in gvfs "gvfs displays confusing mount name when duplicate label" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335032
<seb128> ok
<slomo_> seb128: you want to sync gst-plugins-base0.10 0.10.22-3 from unstable for the alsamixer fix ;)
<seb128> slomo_: thanks!
<seb128> will do later today after the freeze
<slomo_> np :)
<didrocks> Laney: you are afraid that if (= ${Source:Version}), most of the time, this package will not be installable?
<didrocks> seb128: mvo just put it "in progress", no comment. Well, it will be sponsored after freeze, as you said
<didrocks> (ok, sorry if I repeat something already said, 1h of backlog :))
 * didrocks don't see nautilus-sendto-universe in REVU
<seb128> didrocks: it's not in revu but on launchpad
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so no advocate for the moment, once reviewed, we just comment on the bug report to advocate (or not) or ask explicitely to put it in REVU.
<seb128> didrocks: no, just do review and upload, don't use revu ;-)
<seb128> but Laney seems to be on it already
<didrocks> ok, I will have a look at evolution-mapi so
<seb128> thanks
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I'm seeing you're talking about n-sendto-universe
<didrocks> seb128: hum, some comments from james_w the 16 Feb and no upload since then
<didrocks> crevette: yep
<james_w> talk to jelmer if you want to move it along
<crevette> didrocks: are you waiting for something from me
 * crevette is out of sync for 2 weeks
<didrocks> crevette: see the little worry on Laney about (= ${Source:Version})
<didrocks> crevette: appart from that, Laney is on it ;)
<crevette> Nice,
<crevette> I've been ill last week, and my work is sucking all motivation to do something when I'm home :/
<didrocks> crevette: apparently, the package is good, just discuss with Laney :)
<didrocks> crevette: btw, do you follow the last news from nautilus-sendto?
<crevette> the last news ?
<crevette> I seen a new upstream release, I started to package but didn't finished
<didrocks> crevette: I updated it already
<didrocks> crevette: if you looked at NEWS file, it says that
<didrocks> "Add new evolution plugin"
<crevette> yep
<crevette> I tested it
<didrocks> I can see the plugin in evolution, enable/disable it
<didrocks> but can't see what it is used for :/
<crevette> it adds a send to action in mail with attachement
<didrocks> Hum?
<didrocks> So, the use case is:
<didrocks> I open evolution
<didrocks> create a new mail and add attachement
<didrocks> and I will be able to send the mail? :)
 * didrocks is lost
<crevette> didrocks: no for mail you receive
<didrocks> I receive a mail with attachement and I can do what ? :/
<crevette> example: you have a pdf in a mail you should have an action with the same send-to plugins as you find in nautilus
<didrocks> let me check
<crevette> like send to burn://, removable medias
<didrocks> I right-click on the pdf?
<crevette> no, there is a banner under the message, and a button with all actions you can do
 * didrocks checks now
<crevette> I can do a screenshot if you need it ?
<didrocks> crevette: let me launch my jaunty vm and see if I can figure it out before bothering you with that :)
<didrocks> crevette: got it, thanks :)
<crevette> okay, super
<didrocks> but evolution sucks in a 800x600 VM :/
<crevette> for sure
<mvo> didrocks: I will not be around tomorrow, so anyone can take it
<didrocks> mvo: no pb. I will ask seb if he will have time :)
<didrocks> time for dinner
<crevette> mvo
<crevette> rhaaa
<chrisccoulson> hi tedg, are you about?
<chrisccoulson> davidbarth - i just saw your response to bug 283095. are you suggesting that we remove the existing session options from the FUSA and replace them with "Shut Down" and "Log Out", which call the existing gnome-session dialog?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283095 in fast-user-switch-applet "logout needs confirmation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283095
<thewrath> hey is anyone using 9.04 alpha
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: hi
<chrisccoulson> hi:)
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: fusa is now the only exit path now
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: so yes it needs to call a confirmation dialog and i'm looking for the best option
<chrisccoulson> i think calling the existing session dialog from the FUSA is quite good. i actually ran a patch locally on my intrepid machine which did exactly that, although it was a bit of a hack
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: i'm not talking directly about simplifying the entries in the menu, though i would love to do so if it removes bugs
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: eh, i'm interested in the patch!
<chrisccoulson> i'll dig it out later and try and improve it
<chrisccoulson> i did some changes to the FUSA recently, so if you want more changes and everybody is really busy, i might be able to help out a little
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: that would be great!
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: can you first send your existing patch
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that - i'll have to find it first as i'm not running that version anymore
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: and then you should get in touch with ted to see how to share the work
<chrisccoulson> no problem
 * kenvandine_ seems to have crashed his box by selecting the guest session
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: thanks
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: eh...
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: can i also take some of your time to try to debug a gnome-session pb?
<kenvandine_> not cool...  no consoles
<kenvandine_> davidbarth: yes
<kenvandine_> no ssh... but network is up
<kenvandine_> damn
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: i haven't seen bugs about that, but it seems to happen on my mac mini but not my notebook
<kenvandine_> davidbarth: got a bug  you want to assign to me?
<kenvandine_> interesting
<kenvandine_> intel graphics on the mac mini?
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: a xterm failsafe session works (then i had metacity, etc.), but starting gnome-session locks the machine (the mouse moves, but the cursor spinner freezes)
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: ideas?
<davidbarth> intel graphics, gma950 or something
<davidbarth> (not yet the new mac mini with the nvidia card ;)
<kenvandine_> that is the same as i have in this box
<kenvandine_> i would think an xorg bug
<kenvandine_> probably related to trying to see if composting is supported
 * kenvandine_ still doesn't know how we check for that
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: yeah, but what's strange is that i can run metacity + compositing from the xterm failsafe session (adding things piece by piece)
<kenvandine_> can you run compiz though?
<kenvandine_> i wonder if we think compiz will work, and try it
<kenvandine_> although compiz does actually work on mine
<kenvandine_> just not very fast
<kenvandine_> i have seen some weird behavior... hangs, etc
<davidbarth> trying again
<didrocks> crevette: does nautilus-sendto-universe have the same source than nautilus-sendto?
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: ok, you were right, this is compiz that crashes/locks
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: i thought my preferences were already set to metacity, but starting compiz reproduces the same black screen, locked cursor behaviour
<kenvandine_> i really need to figure out what we do to check to see if compiz should work, and enable it automatically
<crevette> didrocks: ouaip
<crevette> this is the same tarball
<didrocks> crevette: how do you choose plugins that goes on universe, libdep are in universe?
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: my appearance settings are set to 'no effects': do you know which gconf/etc setting to look for?
<kenvandine_> it isn't gconf
<kenvandine_> all though... no effects should disable that...
<kenvandine_> i would think
<kenvandine_> look at startup applications
<kenvandine_> is compiz enabled?
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: except if gconfd is not yet running
<didrocks> crevette: I don't see how you choose plugins you want exclude/include
<didrocks> just remove b-d and let configure choosing the right things to build?
<kenvandine_> davidbarth: gconfd should start on demand
<kenvandine_> so if something queries it, it starts
<crevette> didrocks: that's simple  look in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebmillemathias/%2Bjunk/nautilus-sendto-universe/annotate/head%3A/debian//nautilus-sendto-universe.install
<crevette> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebmillemathias/%2Bjunk/nautilus-sendto-universe/files/head%3A/debian/ rather
<crevette> in rules I added DEB_DESTDIR := $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<crevette> and I created a nautilus-sendto-universe.install which only copy so of the plugins I need
<didrocks> oh, you specify only what you want to install in .install. Ok
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> seems the right way :)
<didrocks> be careful with DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_ALL
<didrocks> let me check one thing
<didrocks> ok, you don't b-d on it
<crevette> b-d ?
<didrocks> build-depends :)
<didrocks> for the evolution plugin, it does not install usr/lib/nautilus-sendto
<didrocks> but in usr/lib/evolution
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Not really.  My son is sick, and he's napping right now.  If you have a quick question I can probably answer it.
<didrocks> so, add a depends (and not suggests) on evolution, which is not what we want :)
<didrocks> crevette: you can remove Conflicts: evolution (<< 2.4)
<crevette> didrocks: yeah I guess
<chrisccoulson> it was about bug 283095, but it can wait :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283095 in fast-user-switch-applet "logout needs confirmation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283095
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Okay.  I was going to work on that one.  I think we're going to have to give up on gnome-session really working :)
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i wasn't sure whether the intention was that the FUSA should call the session dialog. if it was, then i could probably work on tha
<chrisccoulson> *t
<crevette> didrocks: this is the code of the 4 weeks old nautilus-endto-universe, so evolution pluging didn't exist and evo plugin is for nautilus-sendto package
<didrocks> crevette: yes, I was just explaining this to you :)
<didrocks> crevette: btw, for your previous gedit-plugins update, think to bump depends regarding configure.* file :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I don't think so.  I think we're going to have to make our own dialogs.  The problem is the session manager has you make a choice of what you want to do, which you've already done with the menu.  I was thinking more a "Logging out in 5 seconds, hit cancel to stop" type of thing.
<didrocks> (you forgot to bump the dependency to 2.25.2 for gedit)
<crevette> didrocks: did it depend on this version ?
<didrocks> crevette: yep, cf configure.ac
<crevette> I obviously forgot to check configure.?
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i wasn't sure whether you could replace the multiple options in the FUSA with just "Shutdown" and "Logout", similar to what was in the System menu
<didrocks> apparently ^^
<didrocks> no matter, I update it now :)
<davidbarth> kenvandine_: works; i changed desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Just wondering, has anyone thought about adding GMail as a "Mail Reader" option in "Preferred Applications"?
<wgrant> Is it intentional that I now get a notification dialog whenever a new email appears in my inbox?
<kenvandine[work]> wgrant: not really, we have a fix coming for that
<kenvandine[work]> wgrant: evolution right?
<kenvandine[work]> in evolution, go to Edit->Plugins the select the Mail Notification plugin
<kenvandine[work]> then the Configuration tab
<kenvandine[work]> and uncheck "Show icon in notification area"
<wgrant> kenvandine[work]: OK, thanks. It's not another instance of the new pop-unders-are-better policy?
<kenvandine[work]> it is :)
<wgrant> Huh?
<kenvandine[work]> we favor the message indicator applet for mail notification now
<wgrant> That notification is, without a doubt, the most annoying thing in Jaunty.
<kenvandine[work]> as opposed to the build in mail notification plugin
<wgrant> But this window pops up every few minutes in the background, and has to be dismissed manually!
<kenvandine[work]> s/build/built
<kenvandine[work]> that is what we want to avoid
<kenvandine[work]> we have a fix for it, but it needs to get committed
<wgrant> Ah, so it's not part of the pop-under policy.
<kenvandine[work]> no
<wgrant> I thought you just said that it was...
<kenvandine[work]> i guess i missunderstood :)
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<Laney> grr, I wish there would be some movement on gnome bug 524977
<ubottu> Gnome bug 524977 in sftp backend "Can't connect to some SFTP servers using gvfs" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524977
<seb128> Laney: could be gnome bug #570977 which has been fixed today
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570977 in sftp backend "sftp backend sends trailing zeros to communication data" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570977
<seb128> Laney: you can test the svn patch if you want
<Laney> I can and will!
<seb128> ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-27
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti :)
<hyperair> hmm there seems to be a race condition between the panel appearing and notify-osd
<hyperair> if notify-osd gets started before the panel gets to load, then notify-osd covers the panel
<hyperair> otherwise it's fine.
<seb128> bug #332094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332094 in notify-osd "Jaunty: notifications overlap top panel " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332094
<didrocks> hi seb128 & hyperair
<seb128> lut didrocks
<hyperair> didrocks: hello
<seb128> didrocks: congrats on your first official upload ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you spy at me? :)
<seb128> didrocks: not only at you don't worry ;-)
<didrocks> ^^
<didrocks> seb128: I have a question on gnome-python... well, as there is a new python version, how to manage concurrent version? as there is one which need /usr/lib/python*/dist-packages and the other one site-packages. Do I only depends on say, 2.6?
<seb128> didrocks: no clue about python, ask on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> or rather no clue about the new python policy specifics
<didrocks> ok, I will ask to doko, IIRC
<seb128> good idea
<didrocks> and see with him if all gnome-python* packages needs to be updated
<didrocks> seb128: btw, when you will have time, mvo told me he hadn't the time to sponsor nautilus-sendto
<seb128> didrocks: I think he's just on holidays today, I will let it for him on monday there is no hurry
<seb128> brb, trying to remove an xorg workaround
<didrocks> seb128: perfect. And when you will have time, remember that there is this horrible merge + update on gnome-python-extras that stuck me :)
<seb128> didrocks: what is perfect? how are you stucked on this one?
<didrocks> seb128: perfect regarding the last sentence (waiting for mvo has there is no hurry ;))
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> seb128: do ou remember the missing doc thing?
<didrocks> you*
<seb128> oh that
<seb128> did you contact upstream about having htmls in the tarball? ;-)
<didrocks> you ask me and I posted the diff file somewhere
<didrocks> because I first can't workaround it, the issue may be something else
<didrocks> (before contacting upstream)
<seb128> right, it slipped from my todolist
<seb128> where is the dsc now? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/gnome-python-extras_2.25.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> well, if the html are not in the tarball you should bug upstream anyway since that's a bug
<didrocks> a temp file not really temporary is always useful :)
<didrocks> seb128: of course. I just want a confirmation first :)
<crevette> seb128, about games on linux I would suggest you World of goo  -> http://2dboy.com/games.php
<crevette> :)
<didrocks> some people were playing it during the bug jam (O_o). Seems to be a very good game :)
<seb128> didrocks: you didn't add the --enable-gtk-doc to the configure option ...
<didrocks> seb128: I tested that and it's not working. I reverted it just before providing you the .dsc (ok, 10 days before, hard for you to remember this ^^)
<didrocks> remember also that I deliberatly keep the update in 3 steps in the changelog for easier understanding of what has been done. That needs to be merged for final upload
<seb128> didrocks: I'm not reviewing that today just looking at your build issue
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks: not sure how to fix it, --enable-docs make the html being built but it breaks on "unable to parse" errors
<seb128> didrocks: you should really ask upstream to build and include the htmls
<seb128> didrocks: you can comment the api documentation installation for now
<seb128> ok, lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<asac> lool: did you encounter the alt+paste issue again after taking the browser.jar?
<didrocks> seb128: you mean python-gnome2-extras-doc.install ?
<didrocks> FAIL :)
<didrocks> seb128: you mean python-gnome2-extras-doc.install ?
<seb128> didrocks: what FAIL?
<seb128> didrocks: whatever is installing those you should be able to figure no? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you had quit when I posted my last sentence :)
<seb128> I think that's the .install, I close the directory now and I've to go
<seb128> closed
<seb128> could be the rules that depends of packages
<seb128> anyway really going now, be back in an hour or so
<didrocks> ok, will test this :)
<seb128> I just restarted to reply to a comment
<didrocks> have a good lunch!
<seb128> thanks, you too!
<lool> asac: I couldn't reproduce on my amd64, but it's a regular mouse and doesn't have the emulate3rdbutton thing, I'll try on my laptop ASAP; just need to reboot it
<asac> lool: ok.
<kenvandine[work]> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], what's up?
<kenvandine[work]> hey, which bug is it for metacity+compositing problem?
<kenvandine[work]> i have a box here that is working fine...
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], test once more :)
<kenvandine[work]> it has been fine for a week :)
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], it's non-deterministic
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], switch metacity's compositor on and off while some bubbles are being displayed
<kenvandine[work]> but... the one that has been fine isn't jaunty... it is my foresight laptop with metacity 2.24... i was wondering if maybe a metacity bug has cropped up instead of notify-osd regression
<kenvandine[work]> ok
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], e.g. use the script from notify-osd/src/send-test-notifications.sh
<kenvandine[work]> MacSlow: seems fine
<kenvandine[work]> turned it off and on 4 times
<kenvandine[work]> 12 times... all good
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], are you running notify-osd trunk or the package from the jaunty repo?
<kenvandine[work]> neither
<MacSlow> ?
<kenvandine[work]> this isn't on ubuntu
<kenvandine[work]> on foresight
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], so it is trunk?
<MacSlow> kenvandine[work], you did "bzr co lp:notify-osd" at some point?
<kenvandine>  
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/notify-osd/0.8-0ubuntu4/+files/notify-osd_0.8-0ubuntu4.tar.gz
<kenvandine> from that tarball
<MacSlow> kenvandine, I'm working on more rendering code before the code drop in 90 min. I'll look into that after I build the PPA for today
<kenvandine[work]> sure
<kenvandine[work]> just hoping to help narrow the scope :)
<pitti> hey kenvandine[work]
<kenvandine[work]> hey pitti
<seb128> hello guys
<kenvandine[work]> hey seb128!
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: hello
<seb128> kenvandine[work]: you should really change your nickname to not have [] chars
<kenvandine[work]> does that bug you?
<seb128> that's really annoying to type on some kayboard layouts where you need to use modifiers for those chars ;-)
<kenvandine[work]> ah
<seb128> well let's say I will stop using your nickname soon
<kenvandine[work]>  :)
<seb128> having to use a modifier to enter a nickname is extra work I'm too lazy to do often ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> or _work would work too ;-)
<seb128> and yeah, stupid french layout ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<asac> i never understood why anyone would append [work]
<asac> ;)
<seb128> asac: you are working all the time that's why ;-)
<asac> probably ;)
<kenvandine_wk> i guess my name is an array
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: did you have patches pending upload, ie the evolution notification change? in which case it would be nice to subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug
<asac> too bad
<seb128> lol
<asac> keepnick didnt allow me to change my nick ;)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: yeah... i will do that
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: we tend to use http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html to review things waiting so if you don't subscribe the sponsors it's easy to overlook those
<kenvandine_wk> ok, thx
<asac> yeah ... and only subscribing sponsors will give credit to the sponsor and help him get up on hall-of-fame
<asac> ;)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: are you very busy ATM? if not, do you feel up to a little packaging training today?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: how busy are you next week? ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i wanted to talk to you about that...
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: depends on the uif stuff
<kenvandine_wk> i think i have time to help with stuff
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: GNOME 2.25.92 scheduled for next week, you can have some easy (or not) updates assigned to you if you want
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: ok, we tend to assign work there so just ask if you feel like doing some updates
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i would love to help with that
<kenvandine_wk> will there be bugs created for each package? how do we manage that?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: we have no tarball yet and we tend to assign those when people are around and ask according the list of things not updated yet so just ask when you are around and we will have some updates for you ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: we suck at it right now, I keep track of the list and distribute work but we are thinking about a better workflow for a while and I want to do that this cycle
<seb128> ie having a list of all packages, series to watch, usual updates if there is any (to not hijack those)
<seb128> and then let people claim free updates by some way
<seb128> updates- > updaters
<kenvandine_wk> i would that that wouldn't be hard to do in LP
<seb128> so we would have "pitti is usually looking at gnome-mount so ping him before uploading but gconf-editor is free to claim by whoever wants to update it"
<seb128> probably not
<seb128> we should have usually updaters and "claim so work" lists in bzr somewhere
<seb128> and then we just need a webspace to host a page and a cron job updating it
<kenvandine_wk> i am surprised it isn't all scripted :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: in foresight land, we have a script called speedbump
<kenvandine_wk> that bumps all of foresight
<kenvandine_wk> all of gnome rather
<seb128> I don't want automatic update
<seb128> the recent gtk update make gdm crash for people who had non-xrandr-friendly drivers for example
<kenvandine_wk> we do it in a devel branch, so it doesn't break peopel
<seb128> and detecting abi or api changes or soname changes and updating the packaging automatically is not trivial
<seb128> as is not detecting new files to install in binaries
<seb128> ie many case where thing could go wrongly
<seb128> or build-depends changes
<seb128> ie new requirements in the configure
<Laney> seb128: you could integrate this into norsetto's script?
<seb128> we could automate some of those but that's non-trivial
<seb128> Laney: right, the webpage he worked on is a good start
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: true... i guess that is easier for foresight, with conary
<kenvandine_wk> we can do diffs after the build for dep changes... etc
<kenvandine_wk> which is SO handy
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: deps are not an issue it's using ldd calls and rdepends
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: the issue is to know what to install to build
<kenvandine_wk> oh... dpkg takes a list of files to install?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: you can try to parse PKG_ calls in the configure but that's not the only way to claim requirements and some are conditional to some options
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: yes, that's why you have {Depends:shlibs] usually in the control
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: that basically do a ldd and look to what package shilbs all those libs after build
<seb128> shlibs- > ships
<seb128> that's only for C though
<seb128> we don't have a similar system for python for example
<seb128> and build-depends are still manually specified since automatically parsing configure requirement is not easy
<seb128> especially as said that the requirements can depend on the build option
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, that part is hard
<kenvandine_wk> for buildReqs
<seb128> does conary manage to automate those?
<asac> shlibs also does some magic for finding good lower bounds for the depends ;)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: mostly
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: about 90%
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: what's useful though is doing a diff on the deps after the build
<kenvandine_wk> so comparing libgnome=2.24.1 to libgnome=2.24.2
<kenvandine_wk> you can do a diff and see what deps changed, which can be very enlightening :)
<asac> kenvandine_wk: we dont do strict versioning
<kenvandine_wk> yeah... conary is very strict
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: debian does depends automatically and you can debdiff binaries too
<asac> sounds stale ;)
<kenvandine_wk> well... conary do no versioned deps
<kenvandine_wk> soname deps
<kenvandine_wk> etc
<seb128> how do you assure that the required version is installed then?
<asac> so it doesnt care about versions at all?
<kenvandine_wk> if the soname is satisfied
<kenvandine_wk> one package provides soname: ELF32/libgobject-2.0.so.0(SysV x86)
<kenvandine_wk> another one requires soname: ELF32/libgobject-2.0.so.0(SysV x86)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: the source has no knowledge of the soname required
<kenvandine_wk> it's satisfied
<seb128> the configure depends on a version
<seb128> and the source use symbols
<seb128> but the soname doesn't matter there
<kenvandine_wk> sure, pkgconfig, etc
<seb128> no
<seb128> pkgconfig has no soname clue
<seb128> the soname is a pure libtool thing
<kenvandine_wk> no, but version needs
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<kenvandine_wk> conary doesn't do that for you before you build it
<seb128> well, it can't guess
<seb128> that's not because you use a version to build that previous version would be enough
<asac> kenvandine_wk: adding new symbols without breaking ABI/API will not bump the major soname version
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, so then you get a failure and have to look at the logs
<asac> so you can have binaries build that require a new minor version
<asac> objdump -x /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so | grep SONA SONAME               libglib-2.0.so.0
<asac> i think the SONAME has been stable for long time ... even though new symbols where added
<asac> you need SONAME + minimum version to get accurate depends
<seb128> in fact the debian system is quite clever
<seb128> I doubt conary does much better now
<asac> the old one was clever
<asac> the new (symbols) is quite perfect even
<seb128> the current debian tools have tracking of what symbols have been added in which version
<seb128> so you know exactly what version you need by looking at the symbols you use
<asac> right. my point was just that:
<asac> 15:06 < kenvandine_wk> one package provides soname: ELF32/libgobject-2.0.so.0(SysV x86)
<asac> 15:06 < kenvandine_wk> another one requires soname: ELF32/libgobject-2.0.so.0(SysV x86)
<asac> is flawed ;)
 * asac keeps out of this now ;)
<seb128> yeah, I don't want to start a distro troll eithe
<seb128> either
 * asac still waiting for a phone number for a call that ws supposed to start 15 minutes ago
<rickspencer3> morning all
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: asac: bryce: calc: kenvandine_wk: pitti: Riddell: did you guys see the new hire announcements from HR today?
<rickspencer3> any one notice that addition of a certain tseliot to the list?
<tseliot> ;)
 * rickspencer3 congratulates tseliot
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: wow...
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<kenvandine_wk> hey tseliot
<seb128> tseliot: congrats ;-)
<tseliot> thanks :-)
<kenvandine_wk> welcome tseliot
<asac> rickspencer3: i tried to spot someone for our team, but it was a long list ;). seems i missed him
<asac> welcome tseliot
<rickspencer3> tseliot: is joining the OEM team
<rickspencer3> which will be great for us
<Riddell> please fix all my X problems :)
<asac> ah ;)
<rickspencer3> we'll have an X representative over there
<tseliot> yes, it's what I'll have to do ;)
<rickspencer3> and it'll help the teams work ever more closely in synch
 * pitti hugs tseliot
<pitti> rickspencer3: I heard it a few days ago indeed
<tseliot> yes, some of you knew it in advance
<dobey> heh
<tedg> It seems that mvo is afk, does anyone know how I can detect whether I've got packages installed that require restart?  (kernel, etc.)
<dobey> tseliot: congrats :)
<tseliot> thanks everyone :-)
<crevette> tedg, mvo is off today
<tedg> crevette: I figured.  But I was hoping someone else had an answer. :)
<tedg> By away from keyboard, I meant really away. :)
<james_w> tedg: you mean detect whether a restart is currently required?
<tedg> james_w: Yes.
<james_w> tedg: I would assume you have a kernel installed :-)
<james_w> tedg: /var/run/reboot-required is the file that is created by packages when an upgrade requires a restart
<tedg> james_w: Okay, so if that exists, then someone wants a reboot.  Cool, thanks!
<james_w> tedg: that's the basics, there may be more to it, such as detecting which packages requested it, but I'm not sure
<tedg> james_w: I don't need to know that, so I'm good there :)
<tedg> james_w: BTW, while I have you on the line.  Why do some packages not exist in package-import?
<tedg> Like some have older releases, but not Jaunty.
<tedg> Is it just a time thing?
<james_w> tedg: they probably crashed the importer
<tedg> Also, would it be possible to automate making branches for the patches?  Like if I have "01_foo.patch" there'd be "jaunty-upstream" and "jaunty-upstream-01_foo"?
<james_w> tedg: if there are specific ones you are interested in I can look at/fix them
<james_w> there's around 100 of those packages
<tedg> james_w: I don't remember which package it was, but I just noticed it the other day and was curious.
<james_w> tedg: yeah, it would be possible. It's not exactly clear how that should work though, so it's a bit out of scope for now
<tedg> james_w: Okay, it would just be handy for making patches that are further down the stack.  I don't really want to patch upstream, I want to patch upstream+patches.  I've just built those branches myself for now.
 * tedg hates patches and especially debdiffs and thinks they should only be used as "compiled" files.
<tedg> james_w: BTW, I don't know if I've shown you this -- you might be interested (or more likely I've talked too long as it is) -- but I've done all the FUSA patches as branches and then have a small script to turn them into patches for packaging.  It's worked well for me, but the problem I have is that when people post things as debdiffs they're hard to integrate back in.
<james_w> tedg: I'd be interested to see it
<tedg> james_w: The script is "bzr-patch-build" https://code.launchpad.net/~ted-gould/fast-user-switch-applet/ubuntu-packaging-jaunty
<tedg> james_w: Not fancy, it just uses a bunch of json files to describe the branches, and then uses bzr to generate the patches from there.
<james_w> heh
<james_w> not what I expected to see in there :-)
<tedg> Just to be curious, what'd you expect?
<james_w> interesting though, thanks a lot
<james_w> no idea, just not json :-)
<james_w> it makes for a neat description though
 * james_w files that one away in his head for later
<hyperair> i'm looking into backporting the whole set of the notify-osd functionality to intrepid in my ppa. which package should i be looking at for volume and brightness?
<tedg> hyperair: gnome-settings-daemon
<hyperair> hmm okay
<hyperair> time to go digging around for patches in there
<hyperair> and maybe backport just the patch
<tedg> hyperair: Yeah, that should be possible.  If you have questions, davidbarth may be able to answer them.  He wrote the patch.
<hyperair> cool
<tedg> james_w: I don't know, I like json.  It's simple and has associative arrays :)  But, at my last job I did LOTS of Javascript.  (system stuff, not web)
<james_w> isn't the brightness g-p-m?
<tedg> hyperair: ^
<tedg> james_w: correct, the volume is gsd.
<hyperair> james_w: aah probably. thanks
<tedg> I think the pop-ups in Intrepid for both are in gsd though.
<hyperair> i wish the bug regarding gsd and media keys not respecting priority would get fixed already though =\
<hyperair> i mean SRU'd
<james_w> didrocks, Laney: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/evolution-mapi is now advocated if someone has a chance to look
<didrocks> james_w: I will do it tonight :)
<james_w> great, thanks
<didrocks> james_w: if I advocate it. Then, I sponsor it?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> if you ask for changes then advocate the new one
<james_w> and I'll look tomorrow if you don't find someone else tonight
<james_w> the only issue I see is that the lib package name doesn't match the SONAME, but that's not critical
<didrocks> ok, I will ping you tomorrow in this case :)
<james_w> great
<Laney> what about sendto-universe?
<Laney> do we want two +1s for that?
<didrocks> Laney: seb only ask for one
<didrocks> Laney: so, you can handle it :)
<Laney> hot
<didrocks> Laney: if you want, I can review it as well
<Laney> that dependency on nautilus-sendto concerns me
<Laney> I think we need to find a way of saying that it must be the same upstream version
<james_w> Build-Depends, or Depends?
<Laney> depends
<james_w> you can do that
<Laney> do tell
<james_w> substvars
<Laney> >= ${source:upstream-version}, << ${...}+ or so?
<james_w> UPSTREAM_VERSION="$(dpkg-parsechangelog | sed -n -e '/^Version: /s/^Version: //p')"
<james_w> echo $UPSTREAM_VERSION > debian/package.substvars during binary
<james_w> err
<james_w> source:upstream-version $UPSTREAM_VERSION I mean
<didrocks> I have to go and see an RMS conference, see you guys :)
<james_w> something like that anyway
<Laney> I thought that substvar already existed by default
<Laney> but how to actually specify the depends?
<james_w> then ">= ${source:upstream-version}~, << ${source:upstream-version}~" as you suggest
<james_w> with the pacakge names of course
<james_w> ah, I didn't think it was there by default
<james_w> or you could just do it by hand on each upstream release :-)
<Laney> why ~?
<james_w> ah, source:Upstream-Version
<james_w> so that "2.0~beta1" would satisfy
<james_w> you can leave it off either end depending on upstream's policies
<james_w> be use ~ in bzr, as 1.13~beta1 will we API in-compatible with 1.12, but will be compatible with 1.13
<Laney> I'll play in a sec
<Laney> just going home, brb
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: hm, so you want bug 331571 uploaded?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331571 in evolution "disable Mail Notification eplugin by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331571
<pitti> kenvandine: I thought that wouldn't DTRT?
<kenvandine> pitti: i thought we agreed it would... ??
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, so that does just hide the applet, but leaves the plugin running?
<kenvandine> pitti: yes
<crevette> hey
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, sounds good then
<kenvandine> pitti: it disables the icon in the notification area, but does load the plugin
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: so that won't work with stracciatella-session then
<pitti> kenvandine: is it hard to hide the applet based on $GDMSESSION, and leave the gconf key untouched?
 * kenvandine[work] is hoping compiz sucks less on his intel 965 now
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: see comment 3
<kenvandine[work]> certainly a lot more work... have you put much thought into a general way to handle gconf changes from upstream?
<kenvandine[work]> i suspect there are quite a few gconf keys we change
<kenvandine[work]> might be nice to have it load a different set of gconf defaults based on session
<pitti> do we? I'm not aware of so many
<kenvandine[work]> i don't know... but i would suspect so
<pitti> well, probably not a completely parallel set, but some keys
<kenvandine[work]> so perhaps a generic way of handling that instead of hacking each package
<hggdh> kenvandine, are you going to propose this fix upstream?
<pitti> hggdh: it's not really a fix
<pitti> that gconf change is a workaround hack for the indicator applet
<pitti> so it wouldn't be suitable upstream
<kenvandine[work]> right
<pitti> unless they accept that the indicator applet becomes the new standard, of course
<kenvandine[work]> :)
<kenvandine[work]> maintaining the patch for gconf is probably much easier than a  larger patch to the plugin itself
<pitti> right, no doubt about that (although the "larger patch" should not be bigger than 5 lines either)
<kenvandine[work]> maybe
<kenvandine[work]> i can look at doing that too
<hggdh> ok, OK. I thought we were effectively disabling the plugin
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/indicator-applet/ubuntu/revision/135
<kenvandine[work]> hggdh: no... we don't want to do that
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: my concern about patching gconf defaults is that it's (1) not dynamic, and (2) might not even work, if the user has a value set in its gconf tree
<kenvandine[work]> true
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: and if we ask $GDMSESSION (which is admittedly an equally hackish thing), we don't have above issues
<pitti> and we'd at least use hacks which are consistent :)
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: seriously, I dont' think that this $GDMSESSION thing is the final answer to this
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: but... if someone  disables the indicator-applet and wants to use the default, we want it to be there too
<pitti> but it's unintrusive, and thus can easily be reverted and replaced with a better solution, once we have one
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: right
<kenvandine[work]> hacking the gconf key lets the user enable them if they like
<pitti> true that
<kenvandine[work]> less likely to piss someone off :)
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: but if they do, then it will stay there forever
<kenvandine[work]> i would hate to get a flame about how ubuntu makes decisions for them.. yada yada
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: yes
<kenvandine[work]> so either way it isn't great...
<pitti> and we'd land in the very situation I was trying to avoid
<pitti> kenvandine[work]: ideally, the upstream applet could check whether indicator-applet is running
<hggdh> well... upstream evo is easily approachble, and seb and I have a good rapport with them
<kenvandine[work]> pitti: that might be upstreamable
<kenvandine[work]> but a little harder to do in a sane way i think
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: oh, btw, it's "indicator-applet running" and "$GDMSESSION != stracciatella"
<pitti> bah, 3v1l h4cks
<kenvandine_wk> yeah... i know
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: but i think anything we do will be evil hacks... at least until/if the indicator makes it upstream
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: my initial thought is gconf patch is more flexible for the user... but not opposed to something more intrusive for now
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: flexible yes, but then we'll only rely on the user to configure it
<kenvandine_wk> yeah, i know
<pitti> and changing gconf default is much more intrusive than silently hiding itself based on runtime checks
<kenvandine_wk> want me to create a patch based on the session?
<pitti> intrusive wrt. the changes we have to revert later, not in terms of lines of code, of course
<kenvandine_wk> i was mostly thinking about user experience... if they want to enable it
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: well, I'd like us to find an approach we are all happy about first
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: you want to retain the possibility to use both applets at the same time?
<kenvandine_wk> not necessarily at the same time.. just thinking about people that might not use the indicator
<kenvandine_wk> personally i don't think the built in mail notifier is as good :0
<kenvandine_wk> i like the indicator
 * kenvandine_wk -> lunch
<mpt> pitti, is there any reasonable way for Ubuntu to tell whether a storage device is the sort of thing that is "disconnected" (e.g. USB key) vs. "ejected" (e.g. SD card)?
<pitti> mpt: yes, there is
<pitti> mpt: hal calls those "removable" (media, like CD or sd card readers) vs. "hotpluggable" (usb stick, camera)
<mpt> Awesome!
<pitti> mpt: if you know the device name or the hal URI, you can ask hal for the properties
<pitti> mpt: plug in an USB key and do "lshal | grep removable"
<pitti> (that's of course not the implementation, but for seeing how it looks in the DB)
<mpt> good good
 * mpt discovers that Nautilus has an "Open Autorun Prompt" button :-(
<asac> i think there are quite a few users that wouldnt understand what "Open Autorun Prompt" means ;)
<asac> what does that do ;)?
<mpt> exactly
<mpt> It runs whatever is specified in the volume's autorun.inf
<asac> wow
<asac> "Kick Off This Thing. Go!"
<mpt> or to be precise, it opens a confirmation alert asking if you want to run whatever's specified in the autorun.inf
<asac> yeah ;)
<mpt> (hence the "prompt" par)
<mpt> t
<mpt> I wonder if it's conditional depending on whether wine is installed
<asac> heh
<asac> maybe its a wine extension to nautilus even
<hyperair> davidbarth: regarding your patch for notify-osd in gsd, how did you manage to make it build without patching Makefile.in?
<mpt> Another fun Nautilus message: "Cannot display location "smb://[blah@blah]" "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
 * mpt thinks that should have an icon of a bus with a flat tire
<davidbarth> hyperair: seb128 fixed that for me i think ;)
<hyperair> damn he's not here
<hyperair> i can't figure out where to change
<hyperair> if Makefile.in isn't patched, then surely it has to be regenerated
<davidbarth> yes, it's probably a packaging patch to call autoconf/make at the right time
<davidbarth> apt-get source
<davidbarth> you should see that there
<hyperair> i don't see anywhere where autoconf/make is called!
<hyperair> i mean debian/rules doesn't seem to call it
<hyperair> i'm on intrepid, so i dget'd the package
<james_w> hyperair: g-s-d calls autoreconf at build time, in jaunty at least
<james_w> no
<hyperair> james_w: where's that
<james_w> it's got an autoreconf patch, that's it
<james_w> if intrepid has one then regenerate it
<james_w> if not then create one
<hyperair> autoreconf patch?
<hyperair> why wasn't it added in debian/rules
<hyperair> ooh i see it now
<hyperair> james_w: thanks. i'll look into this.
<hyperair> the patch sure adds a lot of unnecessary stuff to Makefile.in
<asac> hyperair: usually autoreconf patches are not rally minimal. thats ok as you have to recreate it on every new version anyway
<hyperair> asac: yeah, so i noticed. why not add autoreconf to debian/rules?
<hyperair> asac: i think cdbs has some method of ensuring that autoconf/make is called
<hyperair> i used it for one of my packages
<dashua> Testing notify-osd trunk and lost brightness and audio notifications.  Reverted back to the old GNOME style.  Is that known?
<asac> hyperair: problem with just letting cdbs do it is that there is no way to get back to clean state
<asac> unless you dont ship a dist tarball
<asac> (e.g. without Makefile.in and configure)
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> good point
<asac> e.g. i auto gen stuff in NM, but i just export directly from svn/bzr/git
<asac> so i can just remove the generated files during clean: and all is fine
<hyperair> but on the other hand, an autoreconf stuff makes quite a huge patch
<asac> if you use a make dist tarball, you need to use a patch
<hyperair> i mean diff.gz
<hyperair> i guess i should relook my bansheelyricsplugin package.
<asac> yeah. thats why i try to get rid of them ;)
<asac> not sure if thats best practice ;)
<hyperair> no wait...
<dobey> yeah. the having to do that sucks
<hyperair> aha. i couldn't use a patch for that
<asac> actually i think there are a few that dont like that approach
<hyperair> you see, ./configure is called before patching is done =p
<hyperair> and the author conveniently left out the Makefile.in
<asac> they say that depending on auto tools during build is bad for porters from what i understood
 * hyperair headdesks
<asac> hyperair: no. for me ./configure is run after patching
<asac> i think everything else is a bug
<hyperair> seriously?
<hyperair> no i think ./configure is run before and after
<asac> i thin kthe gnome packages have a strange behaviour in that they run configure during clean ;)
<hyperair> i think it's cdbs =\
<asac> hyperair: i guess the before is from clean: in gnome packages
<hyperair> hmm
<asac> hyperair: i use cdbs for NM and mozilla packages with autotools generation and everything
<hyperair> that was a gnome package too
<asac> it doesnt do that for me
<hyperair> and yeah it ran, and failed
<asac> and i also had painful experiences with gnome packages
<hyperair> simply because Makefile.in was missing
<asac> because of that
<hyperair> also i think i know why configure is run before clean.. you need Makefile's to clean
<hyperair> how about ripping out the unneeded hunks?
<hyperair> a minimal Makefile.in patch
<asac> in gnome packages it was impossible to patch new configure --options
<asac> if you used them in rules
<hyperair> eh?
<asac> because in clean configure would be run without patch and the --option hence didnt exist
<asac> and it failed and you ended up in an endless loop
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> ouch
<asac> was no fun
<hyperair> yeah, it's pretty painful
<hyperair> i think it's the same for all packages using cdbs isn't it
<asac> i guess usually folks dont patch in new configure options though
<asac> so its pretty much corner case ;)
<asac> hyperair: no its not
<asac> its  definitly gnome related
<hyperair> are you sure?
<asac> hyperair: i am 100% sure that my packages dont run configure on clean
<hyperair> but configure must definitely be called before make for all autotools stuff
<hyperair> if you don't have a Makefile, you can't make clean
<hyperair> or distclean
<asac> hyperair: well. if you dont have a makefile, you should just assume that the tarball is clean
<asac> and dont run make clean
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> then it's a bug in cdbs
<hyperair> the gnome parts anyway
<asac> hyperair: its a gnome cdbs particuliarity. i think its ok, except for the case where you need to patch configure like i said above
<hyperair> yeah, then it's a bug right?
<hyperair> bah. i'm getting empty notify-osd dialogs for my volume
<hyperair> and brightness... seems to be not handled by gsd
<hyperair> yeah my brightness thing still shows up as the default GNOME one
<bryce> rickspencer3, tseliot: great news :-)
 * hyperair likes the new login screen
 * kenvandine_wk does too
<hyperair> blargh. i need to use the human theme or the volume thing doesn't work!
<hyperair> damnit!
<hyperair> imo the new icons should go into the default fallback
<hyperair> where can i get a list of the icon names?
<dobey> there's a bug on that already
<dobey> should be fixed soonish i think
<dobey> if you're talking about the notify-osd icons anyway
<chrisccoulson> mpt - can you spare a few minutes?
<mpt> chrisccoulson, depends what for. :-) I'm pretty busy
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't matter too much. i noticed you're subscribed to bug 333269 now. i made a suggestion a few days ago to pop up a tomboy note instead of a notification, but i had no feedback. i just wanted to get your thoughts really - i have a patch now which is complete enough to be tested as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333269 in gnome-screensaver "[jaunty] leave message does not use new notify system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333269
<hyperair> hmm inheriting from human did the trick
<hyperair> but i think notify-osd should ship its own icon
<mpt> chrisccoulson, that would be a bit odd. What happens if Tomboy isn't installed?
<hyperair> and fall back to it
<chrisccoulson> if tomboy isnt installed, it falls back to a notification
<mpt> a bubble?
<chrisccoulson> it uses the fallback, because the screensaver demands that it never expires
<chrisccoulson> that was the motivation for suggesting another alternative
<chrisccoulson> the good thing about having it export the message to a note, is that you can close the note and act on it whenever you want, similar to how you might handle someone leaving a post-it on your desk
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: that sounds pretty cool actually
<hyperair> but not everyone uses tomboy, even if it is installed
<mpt> It is a cool design
<hyperair> perhaps check if tomboy is running
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't matter. tomboy ships a dbus service, and my patch will use that to start tomboy
<hyperair> and if so, add a new tomboy note
<hyperair> yeah but what if the user doesn't want to use tomboy
<hyperair> then i think it'd fine to fall back to the dialog approach
<chrisccoulson> if the user doesn't want to use it, my patch is gconf configurable;)
<hyperair> not everyone likes staring into the gconf
<hyperair> i don't really like it
<chrisccoulson> i've been maintaining the patch in bzr : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/gnome-screensaver/tomboy-note-integration. feel free to try it out:)
<hyperair> though i do some digging now and then
<hyperair> why don't you just check if tomboy is running?
<hyperair> if tomboy is running, then obviously the user is using tomboy
<hyperair> otherwise, the user isn't
<hyperair> simple.
<hyperair> don't force the user to have to turn it off if they don't use tomboy
<mpt> I was thinking there should be a "While you were out" window that listed each message with a timestamp
<dobey> hyperair: what theme are you using?
<hyperair> dobey: black-white
<dobey> oh
<chrisccoulson> mpt - that could be possible too
<hyperair> dobey: i just made it inherit from human
<dobey> yeah
<hyperair> dobey: but yeah, i imagine many people use themes that don't inherit from human, and it'd break
<hyperair> having notify-osd depend on human-icon-theme doesn't look like a very nice move
<hyperair> imo these icons should be default, and overridable
<dobey> no, the answer is to follow the themeable app specific icons stuff
<dobey> but there's a bug, and that information is provided there :)
<hyperair> dobey: number?
<dobey> lp bug #334472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334472 in notify-osd "Inherit human-icon-theme so that gnome-icon-theme and all icon-themes which depend on it have access to the notification-* icons used by notify-osd. (dup-of: 331311)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331311 in notify-osd "volume/brightness notifications are blank (all black)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331311
<hyperair> somehow i don't think that's a good idea either =\
<hyperair> notify-osd will hopefully eventually go upstream.
<hyperair> right?
<hyperair> in that case, you wouldn't want to force users to have human-icon-theme (or face having a blank black notification)
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> this doesn't force users to have human-icon-theme
<hyperair> sure it does
<dobey> how so?
<hyperair> if you don't have human-icon-theme installed, you can inherit from it
<dobey> hicolor != human
<hyperair> ^
<dobey> nothing should be inheriting from human
<dobey> especially not gnome
<hyperair> sorry, i was looking at the bug you just mentioned
<hyperair> the title
<dobey> (also, gnome won't ever inherit from human)
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/331311/comments/27 <-- this seems acceptable
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331311 in notify-osd "volume/brightness notifications are blank (all black)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> (nor will tango)
<hyperair> good
<dobey> <- 'upstream'
<hyperair> yes yes
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/334472/comments/2 was what i was referring to as being the correct solution
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334472 in notify-osd "Inherit human-icon-theme so that gnome-icon-theme and all icon-themes which depend on it have access to the notification-* icons used by notify-osd. (dup-of: 331311)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> but that's marked duplicate =p
<dobey> eh
<dobey> there are lots of related bug reports i guess :)
<hyperair> yeah
<dobey> it is marked 'Invalid' for gnome-icon-theme, and was added to notify-osd instead
<dobey> which is correct
<hyperair> mhmm
<hyperair> yep
<hyperair> so has it been fixed in trunk?
<hyperair> also is there some way i can subscribe to notify-osd releases?
<hyperair> i'm currently maintaining a ppa for intrepid
<hyperair> after the final (i think) addition -- gnome-power-manager, the whole new notifications system should be ported over to intrepid.
<dobey> i don't know if it's actually been fixed or not
<dobey> i guess kwwii or dholbach (neither of which are around now) would be able to answer :)
<hyperair> heh yeah
<dobey> and the icons will be black with my new theme anyway
<tedg> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi tedg, sorry, i was away having dinner
<tedg> chrisccoulson: No problem, I just replied on list :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i just read it. yeah, that makes sense.
<chrisccoulson> and also, even if it did do the saving, it would only work for the user who called the shutdown action. it still wouldn't work for other users who might be logged in to the system (but inactive)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Yes, mccann had some interesting ideas on that: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Desktop/Whiteboards/InhibitApis
<tedg> Basically using ConsoleKit to send a signal to all sessions.
<tedg> It'd be interesting see a version of GNU Screen using it too :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, using consolekit to send a signal to all sessions sounds neat
 * hyperair thinks that the indicator-applet seems a lot like another notification area applet
<Laney> grrrrrrr
<chrisccoulson> ??
<Laney> I was going to rant, then changed my mind
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> nobody wants to hear about pop-under windows
<Laney> suffice to say:
<chrisccoulson> i love ranting. what did you want to rant about?
 * Laney shakes his fist at them
<chrisccoulson> ah
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-28
<tjaalton> sigh, I'm testing easytag 2.1.6, but it's segfaulting a lot when handling flac tags
<tjaalton> here's a backtrace when I tried to delete the cover art: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124218/
<tjaalton> but I've no idea where the actual bug is
<geser> have you the -dbgsym package installed for easytag?
<tjaalton> no, I built it myself
<tjaalton> it's a new upstream release (well, ~9 months old)
<geser> have you build it with debug symbols?
<geser> and run gdb on the unstripped binary?
<tjaalton> it's built in pbuilder, but I'll make it not strip it
<tjaalton> sigh, cdbs..
<geser> my first assumption would be it's a programming error in the application and not glib/gtk/pango itself
<geser> so try to figure out the code in the application what's causing this and if it is doing everything right
<tjaalton> that's the hard part :)
<superm1> hi guys.  i'm finding that update-manager is launching above mythtv on it's own rather than behind it.  where is the most appropriate place to start debugging so I can assign this bug properly?  window manager? update manager itself?
<pochu> superm1: are you running compiz?
<superm1> pochu, no, no compositing enabled.
<superm1> xfwm4 has compositing features, but they are disabled on our installs (and i'm looking in a vm anyhow, so there wouldn't be support for compositing even if i wanted it )
<pochu> and does it only happen with mythtv?
<superm1> well mythtv is the first thing that launches, so you see it immediately.  is there a way to force a "background" launch so i can see if it happens with other apps?
<superm1> i don't even know what triggers it to launch in the first place
<pochu> what triggers update-manager launch?
<pochu> you must be kidding :)
<pochu> didn't you read ubuntu-devel@ recently?
<superm1> yeah i've seen the thread, but i mean the internals - what causes it to come up in the first place so i can debug with it?
<pochu> ah
<pochu> superm1: see update-notifier 0.76{,.1}
<superm1> okay so it's running update-manager --no-focus-on-map it looks like then.  if i run that command from a terminal, should it launch behind that terminal than generally if the window manager is doing the right thing?
<superm1> i think so, because switching to a standard ubuntu vm with nautilus that's how it's working
 * hyperair still thinks that update-manager should _not_ launch automatically
<superm1> thanks for pointing me in the right direction pochu. i'll bring this up with xfce folk then
<hyperair> either way there's a gconf key for it, so i don't really care.
<superm1> worst comes to worst if the window manager doesn't get fixed in time for jaunty, can just ship a gconf key setting to change it's behavior
<hyperair> superm1: there is a gconf key -- /apps/update-notifier/somethingstartupsomething
<superm1> hyperair, yeah that's what i was referring to
<hyperair> yeah so i don't really care, as long as i can disable it
<hyperair> it's not very discoverable for the ubuntu newbies who don't like u-m starting up on its own though
<hyperair> and honestly speaking, i don't think many of them will like it.
<hyperair> "even windows update doesn't spawn automatically! what possessed the ubuntu devs to make update manager spawn automatically?!"
<hyperair> yeah i can imagine having to answer to that already, as a loco member.
<superm1> i dont really have an opinion about it.  i'll let the folks who are putting it together do their research if it's a good idea.  i'm not a good representative of general population
<hyperair> at which point i'll just shrug and tell them how to disable it.
<hyperair> i _wish_ they're actually doing research about this damnit
<hyperair> i'd like to know who actually likes having u-m spawn in their faces, or spawn behind every damn thing
<hyperair> this is reminiscent of one of those stupid popunders that you get in windows if you were stupid/careless enough to get infected by spyware/adware
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-01
<misGnomer> Pls point me elsewhere if needed, but I'd need to know how to open root terminal under Intrepid's Guest Account...
<misGnomer> It's an internet cafe and the owner would like to do system maintenance from within the guest account
<misGnomer> Or maybe this cannot be done from the desktop and it needs some terminal-fu to open a regula user account; I'll look into that...
<crevette> this is not the right chan for that, but you should type "sudo su -" in a console
<crevette> and give the user password
<misGnomer> Big thanks and sorry  :^)
<sglasser> question about networkManager/
<Nafallo> sglasser: is it a developer related questions or support?
<sglasser> networkManager > wlan0 seems to make dhcp request every 60 seconds...
<sglasser> possible bug...or "feature"
<Nafallo> that's not developer related. please use #ubuntu for support.
<sglasser> kk, is there really anyone in that channel that's expert?
<Nafallo> that's not an expert question...
<Nafallo> however. this is not the place.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-01
<chrisccoulson> good morning / evening everyone
<bryceh> heya
<chrisccoulson> hey bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, peachy
<chrisccoulson> good :)
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, hacking on gtg code this sunday afternoon :-)
<chrisccoulson> cool! gtg looks quite interesting
<bryceh> yeah, there is a major new refactoring which really speeds it up a lot for large numbers of tasks
<bryceh> I've been testing and reporting bugs on it, sounds like it'll go in pretty soon
<chrisccoulson> i've just installed it to try it out :)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, it integrates with hamster
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, there's a plugin I made to import our blueprint workitems ('import_json').  But by now you probably have no remaining wi's :-)
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i had too many to start with ;)
<RAOF> Has the couchdb backend for gtg gone in yet?
<bryceh> RAOF, not yet, the aforementioned refactoring is a pre-requisite to that
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll stay with lucid's packaged version for now then.
<bryceh> the devs are going to start work on backend development once this is merged in, and I think couchdb is at the top of the list for backends
<RAOF> Bah.  I incautiously hit enter in a terminal and triggered that annoying plymouth bug :/
<chrisccoulson> i just ended up uninstalling plymouth
<chrisccoulson> because of that ;)
<RAOF> I like to keep a certain amount of friction installed, so it doesn't get lost.  Also, it's hard to test seamless plymouth->X transitions without having plymouth installed :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, it makes my laptop virtually unusable, and i still need to able to get some things done with it
<RAOF> It only happens once per boot for me, which is not so annoying that I need to uninstall plymouth.
<chrisccoulson> does anyone understand what causes it?
<chrisccoulson> because i noticed that all my keyboard input is routed to the VT that X is running on when i have plymouth installed
<RAOF> Sarvatt has a theory about plymouth fiddling with the VT flags and not unfiddling with them, so that the enter key ends up sending X SIGQUIT.
<TheMuso> IMO we really shouldn't have switched to plymouth for lucid.
<Sarvatt> +1 :)
<Sarvatt> the quit signal is definitely getting sent from the tty layer - http://paste.ubuntu.com/382615/ other distros are getting around it by having plymouth running on another VT
<Sarvatt> RAOF: that plymouth where I made it stop setting ISIG on the VT didn't work I take it?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: No, that didn't fix it.
<arand> Hmm, that wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Lucid/FeaturedApps) is becoming a bit cloggy, I did some categorising (&adding) but I don't know..
<bryceh> hey, while I was eating a sandwich, gtg 0.2.2 was released
<bryceh> do we need FFe's for packages in universe?
<Tm_T> bryceh: you should eat sandwiches more often
<RAOF> bryceh: Yes, but only if they're feature releases - if 0.2.2 is a bugfix only, you just need to document it in a bug and upload.
<bryceh> it was a good sandwich
<bryceh> RAOF, it's mostly bugfix but has several features added (including the import_json plugin)
<bryceh> and libindicator
<RAOF> Oh, sweet.
<RAOF> Well that should have (and should get) an FFe.
<bryceh> gtg ffe: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtg/+bug/529789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529789 in gtg "ffe for gtg 0.2.2-1" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<didrocks> hey RAOF ;)
<RAOF> Well, late afternoon :)
<didrocks> heh, sure for you :)
<RAOF> I am from the future!
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dpm: jaunty/karmic cronjobs disabled
<didrocks> hey pitti, enjoying your long week-end? :)
<dpm> heya pitti, good morning, welcome back and thanks for coming back to me on that :)
<pitti> didrocks: it was great, thanks! how are you?
<pitti> dpm: you're welcome
<pitti> RAOF: welcome! how was your first day?
<didrocks> pitti: lots of wind and bad weather. Consequently, stayed at home and rest ;)
<RAOF> pitti: Pretty good.  I've got a plan to make nouveau rock by first getting inundated by bugs and then fixing them all like a madman.
<pitti> wind> I noticed, our train connection took two hours longer than planned
<pitti> RAOF: that sounds like a hercules project
<RAOF> And the IS team should be getting in to work soon, so I should have access to the wiki any time now ;)
<didrocks> pitti: but you finally arrived, that's what matter :) In France, there are a lot of damages (1 million homes without electricity yesterday, still 500 000 today)
<pitti> didrocks: ouch
<RAOF> Woah.  That must suck, particularly in winter!
<didrocks> yeah :/
<pitti> fortunately it just became sprint
<pitti> spring
<pitti> (which is also the reason for the storms to begin)
<RAOF> Mmm, the smell of lasagne says “dinner time until London gets in to the office”!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - did you have a good weekend?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, it was wonderful; good mix of sightseeing, sauna, massage, nice dinner, and Claude Shannon museum
<chrisccoulson> good stuff
<chrisccoulson> was anybody affected by the storms this weekend?
<pitti> took us two hours and two train changes more to get home, but nothing serious
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not really affected in Paris apart from the bad weather and some sign board no more in their usual place :) but some parts of France are heavily damaged
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i saw on the news over the weekend. it looks quite bad towards the west :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure if you saw my message yesterday (about gnome-user-share)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I did; on my list
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm going to reinstall the mini with the current daily first
<pitti> usb-creator is grinding
<dpm> pitti, I've got a couple of questions re bug 525726. Gwibber is not translatable in Launchpad (a template was never imported), although having built the package locally, it does seem to create a POT template on build. I'm not that familiar with the packaging, but could it be that it was promoted to main without having been rebuilt? If so, can I request anyone from the desktop team to re-upload the package? (I cannot currently upload a template manuall
<dpm> y unless there hasn't been a template imported first)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525726 in gwibber "Gwibber needs to create a translation template on build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525726
<pitti> dpm: that's plausible, let me check
<pitti> dpm: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+changelog confirms this
<pitti> dpm: I'll do a no-change upload now
<TheMuso> Good morning European folk. :)
<pitti> TheMuso: good morning!
<TheMuso> s/morning/evening/ :p
<nigelb> TheMuso: you've been closing a rhythmbox bug or two?
<dpm> pitti, many thanks. Just so I know for future cases, which is the entry in the changelog that confirms this?
<pitti> dpm: done
<chrisccoulson> good morning TheMuso
<TheMuso> nigelb: Only stuff that also has a pulseaudio task.
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<pitti> dpm: oh, that's a bit "encoded"; the same version is both superseded and published in lucid
<nigelb> TheMuso: ah :) I got a few mails.  Since they were closed, I left them alone :)
<pitti> dpm: which means that its component was moved
<pitti> dpm: and I just happen to know that it moved from universe to main
<pitti> seb128: bonjour Monsieur!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: did you have a good weekend?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, not too bad thanks, although i have a bit of a cold
<dpm> pitti, thanks a lot!
<chrisccoulson> how was your weekend?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh :-(
<seb128> pretty good
<seb128> we got quite some wind yesterday though
 * TheMuso hopes everyone survived the storms unscathed.
<seb128> we got some small power cuts but otherwise everybody and everything is ok there
<seb128> did anybody got news from pedro btw?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it was wonderful; we spent it in Paderborn, some sightseeing, wellness, massage, nice dinners, and Claude Shannon museum
<pitti> seb128: just had some train delays getting back, but under the weather circumstances it was okay
<pitti> seb128: didn't hear from Pedro in a while
<seb128> just read my emails got on from dholbach
<seb128> "Pedro and his family
<seb128>         are perfectly fine, but currently without an internet connection"
<seb128> pitti, seems a very nice weekend indeed ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<nigelb> hey aquarius, you pinged me on identi.ca I believe :)
<aquarius> nigelb, I did! Mainly to say: if there's anything that you want to know about the Ubuntu One music store that would make your bug adoption of Rhythmbox easier, just say the word :)
<nigelb> aquarius: so far, nothing has popped up related to store, but when it does I'd love to know how I can help you guys out
<nigelb> I do remember that I can reassign the package when it has something to do with the store
<nigelb> speaking of which, seb128: upstream has come up with a new rhythmbox release :)
<didrocks> waow, the debian GNOME week-end has created a lot of email traffic
<seb128> nigelb, thanks, we have a few days snapshot will update later
<seb128> didrocks, they triaged lot of bugs?
<nigelb> okay :)
<seb128> didrocks, you are subscribed to debian bugs too?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I'm subscribed and yes, they planed to make some kind of "hug day" for GNOME in debian
<chrisccoulson> did anyone here get involved with that at the weekend?
<seb128> didrocks, I've read the blog post
<seb128> I didn't
<aquarius> nigelb, well, when it does (I'd love to say "if" it does, but I'll go with "when"), you know where I am!
<seb128> I try to not work during weekends and I would do I would rather triager our bugs
<chrisccoulson> i tried triaging some ubuntu bugs at the weekend ;)
<nigelb> aquarius: yes :) Great to touch base with you :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-)
<seb128> didrocks, how many emails did you get from their triaging?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't count, but more than 300 emails
<chrisccoulson> i bet seb128 can beat that this morning ;)
<seb128> that's something I guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I got 500 ubuntu ones waiting there
<seb128> which is a pretty normal weekend count
<seb128> pitti, I'm working updating rhythmbox to 0.12.7 now btw, do you want me to batch any other change?
<pitti> seb128: I just sponsored Jan's patch
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: I don't have anything else
<seb128> I will do another update
<seb128> gnagnagna
<seb128> I hate bzr
<pitti> seb128: next time I'll ping you before
<pitti> seb128: what's wrong?
<seb128> pitti, no need to ping me sorry about that
<seb128> pitti, format changed or something it refuses to pull
<seb128> I keep running into those issues
<pitti> seb128: "bzr info" -> which format does it show you?
<seb128> too late I tried a bzr upgrade
<seb128> which seemed to have worked
<seb128> I just don't get why it was working a few days ago
<seb128> and breaks out of the blue
<seb128> let's see if I still manage to push later
<didrocks> I saw that some new branches have been updated to the new format recently
<seb128> didrocks, that happens in an automatic way?!
<pitti> could have been me
<pitti> but I don't remember any more
<pitti> I upgraded one branch recently, to do a merge with a proposed 2.0 branch
<seb128> bzr should be smarter about that and do what is needed
<didrocks> seb128: when pushing you see "updating to new format", or some cron on LP side, I guess
<RAOF> I think we should probably make it policy that all bzr branches are in 2a format.
<seb128> rather than return weird errors
<pitti> and over time, all those should eventuyally be 2.0
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<seb128> hey RAOF, how was your first day? ;-)
<RAOF> Wet.
<seb128> is that good? ;-)
<TheMuso> seb128: We had an almost wintery day in Sydney.
<seb128> oh
<RAOF> It was marvelously cool and damp.  I fixed a bunch of nouveau-related stuff, got an action plan to make it awesome, and will shortly be getting access to the wiki!
<seb128> ;-)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Speaking of which, I'm working on lbm ppc packages so we can get nouveau. Hitting a snag however.
<seb128> RAOF, do you fancy to update gjs or resync on debian when you have some time btw?
<RAOF> Certainly.  The diff got applied to the Debian package; I think it might now be a sync.
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> RAOF, we probably still need some replaces or did they take that too?
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  We probably need them.
<RAOF> Oh, and I see the bzr package importer hasn't get grabbed the latest source from debian.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do we have a reference bug for bug #527904? is that a libindicator issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527904 in gnome-panel "Icons randomly disappear from notification-area-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527904
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thats a libindicator issue. tedg pushed a fix for it initially, but it doesn't work (and I found another issue with the fallback too)
<chrisccoulson> i'll find the master
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 529052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529052 in indicator-application "battery applet comes and goes in notification area" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529052
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> the fallback really doesn't work very well. every time an application calls app_indicator_set_menu, it sets up a new fallback timer, which flips the status of the icon when it times out
<chrisccoulson> which is causing the blinking icon that people are reporting in gpm
<chrisccoulson> i'll ping tedg about that later though
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> so those people have issues because they don't use the indicator
<seb128> I expect many of them don't know
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, they're not using the indicator
<seb128> or removed it because they didn't like the messaging menu
<seb128> but not it's used for other things too
<chrisccoulson> i've seen at least one person confused about having the messaging menu in the same applet as the other icons
<chrisccoulson> but, that's not really any different to the old notification area really
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've done g-c-c this morning btw
<seb128> oh nice
<seb128> need sponsoring?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - when you get some time :)
<seb128> will do that soon
<RAOF> Hah.  My enable-the-testsuite diff to gjs broke the build for kfreebsd.
<RAOF> TheMuso: What was the lbm on PPC snag?
<TheMuso> RAOF: something to do with powerpc64 headers and not being able to find a macro... Stilldigging.
<RAOF> Ok.  Sing out if you want some (not-able-to-actually-do-a-PPC-build) help ;)
<TheMuso> heh ok thanks
<TheMuso> RAOF: and its the alsa drivers that is hitting the error.
<RAOF> Superb.
<TheMuso> yep
<RAOF> seb128: Is gjs a part of the GNOME standing FFe?
<seb128> RAOF, not sure but I'm usually allowed to grant universe desktop ffe
<seb128> RAOF, so I'm granting this one
<RAOF> Ok :)
<RAOF> Hm.  A lot less of that diff actually got applied than I thought. :/
<RAOF> We really are going to have to ensure that gnome-shell works with libseed for lucid+1.
<seb128> bug #525520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525520 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me lost all information" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525520
<seb128> I didn't though users were running this capplet
<seb128> but we got quite some duplicates now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't work at all now
<chrisccoulson> not sure when that broke
<nigelb> seb128: now that the new release is in, do you want a debdiff for the hook?
<seb128> nigelb, no that's ok, let me review that one before
<seb128> it's on my todolist
<nigelb> seb128: ah, sorry.  thought you wanted me to get something done :)
<seb128> well you did update it but I didn't have time to review that yet
<chrisccoulson> hey MacSlow - when adding a new synchronous notification, what can I set the "x-canonical-private-synchronous" hint too (or can I set it to anything I like)?
<chrisccoulson> gsd has a new notification for touchpad on/off
<nigelb> ah :)
<TeTeT> asac: any update on the modem manager blacklisting patch? Did it ever make it?
<RAOF> Ok.  I'm going to finish that merge tomorrow morning.
<seb128> RAOF, no hurry
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, e.g. 1
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gsd is done now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, I'm away for lunch now
<seb128> but will sponsor after lunch
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, the newest version of gsd has support for disabling the touchpad now. did you do any work on adding a check-box to the mouse properties UI, or do you want me to do this?
<chrisccoulson> (i can't remember if you said you were going to do that or not)
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: I promised seb128 that, if no one had implemented that before alpha 3, I would have worked on it. But I really need to implement support for 16 colours in plymouth first :-/
<seb128> well we have a gconf key now
<seb128> and a hotkey
<seb128> so it's less of an issue
<seb128> easy to tweak
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah. my laptop doesn't seem to have a touchpad hotkey though
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: I'd be glad if you could do this. I'm available to answer your questions on it if you have doubts
 * tseliot is chocking with work
<tseliot> choking
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to grab some lunch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, enjoy
<rickspencer3> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I am quite fine
<rickspencer3> I am working from Florida this week, gets me a bit closer to your time zone
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, today is your first day, right?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, i started this morning :)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti and seb128!
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> has everyone adjusted to our new "Chris" rich team already?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i think everybody should change their names to chris ;)
<chrisccoulson> just to make it more confusing
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> CC, CC, and CR? nice
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> well, CCC for me ;)
<chrisccoulson> C^3
<bratsche> rickspencer3: What are you doing in FL?
<rickspencer3> bratsche, I'm working from my parent's house for a week
<bratsche> Cool
<rickspencer3> need to make sure they are ok at least once per year :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, not sure if you have seen but robert_ancell did great work on the feature apps selection
<rickspencer3> seb128, I saw
<rickspencer3> we talked a bit my yesterday evening, his this morning
<rickspencer3> basically, it is "Robert's Featured Apps" now :)
<rickspencer3> because he did all the work organizing the community input and reviewing the apps and such
<seb128> rickspencer3, he didn't list quickly though
<didrocks> even though quickly is in software center! that's a shame ;)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for putting it in s-c, I didn't notice before ;)
<mvo> seb128: where/in what branch is his work
<mvo> didrocks: got pulled in automatically :)
 * mvo pats his update script(s)
<didrocks> mvo: sweet, even if we don't have any .desktop file? How can we add the icon, btw?
<seb128> mvo, none that I know, he emailed ubuntu-desktop-list
<seb128> mvo, with the list of apps he reviewed and picked too
<mvo> seb128: aha, I should read more mail
 * mvo looks
<mvo> didrocks: AFAICS its the package that s-c has. lucid does normal packages now as well
<mvo> stellarium
 * mvo likes the choice(s) of robert
 * didrocks reforwards his email as the list isn't setup to reply to the ML automatically
<rickspencer3> I just read robert_ancell's review in detail
<rickspencer3> I don't see there is too much more to discuss :)
<rickspencer3> though I think perhaps including an IDE is not necessary
<rickspencer3> and maybe one or two more games if there are good ones
<didrocks> yeah, his default list is great for the most part. I've just included some little discussion on some points, but nothing really important
<rickspencer3> meh, looks like he looked at other game and rejected them for good reasons
 * mvo adds the list to s-c
<seb128> mvo, rock on!
<seb128> didrocks, how bug #530024 is a gsd bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530024 in gnome-settings-daemon "Cache wallpaper even when ubiquity is in install mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530024
<seb128> if gsd is not running...
<didrocks> seb128: I'll had the script to gsd package (just pushed)
<didrocks> as previously planned
<seb128> hum no?
<didrocks> I need to open the bug to casper as well, I'm testing the script
<didrocks> no? we talk about adding gnome-update-wallpaper-cache to gsd, no?
<seb128> when, where?
<didrocks> I can show you the log, one week and half ago, when we discussed about the postinst stuff to cache on upgrade
<seb128> I'm still not convinced it should be in gsd
<didrocks> just tell me where to put it, I don't care, but not changing it once more :/
<seb128> right and I though we dropped the postinst thing?
<seb128> let me think
<didrocks> seb128: right, but on ubiquity "install mode", we will still install it
<seb128> I don't like much adding random binaries to g-s-d which have nothing to do with gsd
<didrocks> I understand, just tell me where, I'm a little bored about this change already…
<seb128> ubiquity?
<seb128> since that's for ubiquity...
<didrocks> seb128: the script that will call it is in casper btw
<seb128> so casper?
<didrocks> I don't care, just tell me so that I don't have to change it once more :)
<didrocks> pitti: agree too ^
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I've no real opinion on it, I just would like it better if it was not in gsd
<seb128> it has nothing to do there
 * didrocks waits until their is an agreement on this, just spent too much time on this and testing all went ok…
<didrocks> I still add the casper task for now
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: hm, I don't see a big problem with shipping a new binary in /usr/lib/ in the g-s-d package, but if you prefer it to live in gnome-about (as a gnome-desktop binary), that's fine for me as well
<seb128> pitti, I would prefer it to be in casper if that's what need that$
<pitti> casper is arch:all
<pitti> can't
<seb128> could use python-gnomedesktop ;-)
<pitti> WFM
<seb128> gnome-about is arch all too
<didrocks> so, I have to rewrite it in python? :/
<seb128> bah, that change sucks
<pitti> seb128: why? it's just a new 5-line .c file in debian/rules?
<seb128> I guess having a casper depends on python-gnomedesktop will not be people happy easier
<seb128> pitti, because we are arguing and working on that for weeks now
<seb128> that seems lot of trouble for a detail
<seb128> I'm near of thinking it should be a new source package
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother rewritting the thing again
<didrocks> which means? do I push my changes, do I move the .c file into another package? (It took me some hours again to test that today)
<seb128> I'm pondering between the "screw it and use gsd we discussed that too much now" even if that's the wrong component for it and I don't like having delta there
<seb128> and "do a new source package for it"
<seb128> didrocks, not sure why it should take some hours to test, you just need the binary to be installed
<seb128> whatever package install it should make no difference
<seb128> as long as it's in the location you use
<didrocks> seb128: because I tried with the package change to install ubiquity again in live mode, in install mode, etc.
<didrocks> to ensure I don't break the install
<seb128> if it moves source I don't see a reason to do that testing again
<seb128> there is no reason it should break
<seb128> anyway let me think a bit between the 2 options I just gave
<didrocks> seb128: no sure, but if we screw it, it's just loss, that's why I just want to know what we do about it
<pitti> seb128: I don't think we'll get rid of our Ubuntu delta in g-s-d soon, and once we do, we can still move it somewhere else, FWIW
<seb128> pitti, yeah I don't think either, still it seems wrong to add that in gsd since that has nothing to do with gsb
<seb128> gsd
<seb128> seems we are just picking a random abitraty component and add stuff we don't where to put in
<seb128> I can see cases where g-s-d is not installed or used but gnome-desktop used and the command could be useful
<pitti> oh, hang on
<pitti> casper is arch:any
<pitti> and already has a .c file
<pitti> so, we could actually put it there
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: ^ sorry, seems I was misled
<didrocks> no pb, moving it right now so :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<didrocks> so, where should I put it on the FHS? somewhere away from /usr/bin (I was putting it in /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/ before)?
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back and hope we can finish one day with caching ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: in casper it doesn't matter much
<pitti> didrocks: casper-desktop-background-cache, or whatnot
<didrocks> ok, as it's only installed on live, that makes sense :)
<didrocks> hum, that will make casper build on gnome-desktop and glib btw, isn't it an issue for derivatives not using GNOME?
<seb128> didrocks, check with cjwatson?
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i've just noticed from the gpm changelog:
<chrisccoulson> "Set the timeout for critical battery notification to never"
<chrisccoulson> that's not going to work with notify-osd is it?
<seb128> MacSlow|lunch, ^
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<MacSlow> seb128, correct... apps cannot directly control a notifications-timeout with notify-osd
<seb128> MacSlow, what happens when they try?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the fallback dialog appears
<seb128> ah I see
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm wondering whether to just revert the change, or if we need to discuss that first
<seb128> when is that bubble displayed?
<chrisccoulson> when the battery is critically low
<MacSlow> seb128, the fallback-dialog should show up
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will that trigger gpm suspend soon?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it should do
<seb128> I would say just revert the change
<seb128> it's going to suspend anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems easiest
<seb128> tedg, bug #506947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506947 in indicator-session "Use a unique spelling for "Shut Down"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506947
<seb128> tedg, it might be an easy to fix bug you want to look at before string freeze
<tedg> seb128: Yes, apparently we're changing the wording on all of those last minute :-/
<seb128> when?
<tedg> seb128: I think right now.  I need to confirm it.
<tedg> seb128: I found out on Thursday, but with the UX thingy, I wasn't able to get a clean answer.
<seb128> tedg, please get strings changes in this week tarballs if you can
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> seb128: Will do.
<seb128> good ;-)
<vish> tedg: i thought mpt wanted to rename it to "Switch Off"
<tedg> vish: Yeah, I think that's it.  And I believe that suspend is changing to sleep.
<vish> yeah..
<vish> mat_t: djsiegel1  Bug #530041 is a dup of Bug #460144 , which MacSlow mentioned is not supposed to use the replace hint as done by the volume/brightness notifications
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530041 in network-manager "Network-manager is not using the "replace" hint in notify-osd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460144 in notify-osd "nm applet doesn't close notification when it is obsolete" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460144
<jcastro> pitti: do you think vino is going to be a problem wrt. app indicators?
<pitti> jcastro: that 80 KB patch?
<jcastro> yeah
<pitti> well, such patches aren't something we take with much joy, to be honest
<jcastro> can you join #ayatana?
<pitti> we have a policy to always forward patches upstream first, and of course also get them accepted at some point
<pitti> but of course we have to make some concessions here
<pitti> jcastro: so I expect we'll test and apply it, but will probably have to drop it again in the next update, when it doesn't apply any more
<jcastro> pitti: ok I think seb and jpetersen figured it out
<jcastro> pitti: after this it's just brasero left to do!
<jcastro> (and it should be ready for you guys today)
<seb128> jcastro, hum, no, we have been discussed gsd
<seb128> ie the keyboard layout thing
<seb128> not vino
<pitti> my real preference would be to have five patched apps, as a "proof of concept", and then get indicators blessed upstream, so that we can upstream the patches (and also make them much simpler by dropping the non-indicator portions)
<pitti> but I realize we can't have that :)
<mdeslaur> tedg: so, when a python application uses "insert" to add stuff to an application indicator gtkmenu, it doesn't get updated. I've been looking for a fix/workaround, but so far I've only found doing another "set_menu"...which is time intensive...any ideas?
<pitti> so we need to carry them for a while; but I don't think we can take over responsibility for 20 of them
<jcastro> seb128: ugh, of course, I got mixed up
<pitti> we have enough to do with fixing up the ones that we already applied
<pitti> and they are a huge time sink when doing package updates
<pitti> since they keep breakign
<seb128> pitti, we don't have so many and some already went upstream (not for GNOME though)
<tedg> mdeslaur: No, no clue.  Are you using a 0.14 of indicator-application?  We fixed some bugs related to that.
<mdeslaur> tedg: yes, 0.14
<jcastro> pitti: jpetersen and nafai have been very responsive fixing the bugs as they came in
<tedg> mdeslaur: Hmm.  I'm pretty sure it works in C... just port the whole app ;)
<jcastro> pitti: and after the first few hard bugs fixed in indicator-application it's not so bad now
<pitti> jcastro: agreed
<mdeslaur> tedg: yeah, port from python to C, always a good idea :)
<tedg> mdeslaur: Can you make a quick test case?
<jcastro> pitti: g-s-d, vino, and brasero are the last three left for our goal for lucid.
<mdeslaur> tedg: sure, I'll make one and open a bug. Just wanted to know if it was something that was already known or not.
<jcastro> whoops, I left out hplip too, which is having some problems but smithj is working on it
<pitti> jcastro: there's also a patch for policykit-gnome
<pitti> and hplip
<pitti> I saw quite a few of those fly by
<jcastro> pitti: do you have any insight on how to get these in better shape for you? I'd be a shame to have all their work not shipped in lucid.
<jcastro> I have the contractors prioritized on a) lucid bugs as they come in for the app indicators, and then b) Getting the patches in shape for upstream
<pitti> jcastro: not touching .glade files, changing strings, and fewer hunks (if at all possible) :)
<pitti> so that they port better to newer upstream versions
<mat_t> vish: it is not a dupe
<mat_t> vish: MacSlow is not correct in this case
<vish> mat_t: hmm , it is the same bug both bugs are about the notifications showing up at the wrong time or showing up late.., the sync notifications [which have replace hint] was supposed to be reserved for hardware feedback..  maybe the async should also have a replace function..  well mpt might know more..
<mat_t> vish: mpt has asked me to file this bug
<mat_t> vish: it should definitely use the replace hint
<vish> mat_t: yup , i meant mpt might know more than me :)
<mat_t> ;)
<tgpraveen12> i see from the mailing list that it is proposed to not include gnucash in the featured application list as it is considered complex. but i really think it should be included as a
<tgpraveen12> decent accounting package is very much needed. and gnucash is a very reliable and popular application. it is indeed one of the best accounting applications even when
<tgpraveen12> compared to its proprietary competitors and as for it being complex i installed gnucash on my dad's machine for his accounting
<tgpraveen12> work and he learnt it in no time and now absolutely loves the program. he was using ms money earlier
<tgpraveen12> though i must also say that my dad is a professional account, but he is by no means a computer expert
<tgpraveen12> and even he got hang of gnucash in no time.
<hyperair> tgpraveen12: it might be because he's a professional accountant, that's why he can figure out the software.
<hyperair> anyway, who here is well-versed with the GNOME freeze exception conditions?
<mdeslaur> tedg1: fyi: I've opened bug #530138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530138 in indicator-application "Using .append() on a gtkmenu doesn't update the indicator's menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530138
<tgpraveen12> hyperair: well as i said he was using ms money earlier and he didnt find much differences. and found gnucash to be more flexible, and powerful albeit a weeb bit less friendly
<tgpraveen12> but still i mean it totally deserves a featured app for being a star accounting package
<hyperair> tgpraveen12: it's still a specialist application. most people have never even heard of ms money.
<tgpraveen12> and for nothing else then for the fact that there are no other accounting packages in the featured app section
<tgpraveen12> hyperair: inkscape is going to be there. isnt that a specialist app too?
<tgpraveen12> and accounting apps are somewhat commonly used i thought
<tgpraveen12> hyperair: i could give u more egs.
<hyperair> tgpraveen12: the average desktop user is more likely to draw vector graphics than do accounting.
<tgpraveen12> thats debateable. depends on the user. my dad would not ever draw. heck i might also never.
<hyperair> tgpraveen12: almost all students who have to do reports will eventually need to draw some diagram or other and inkscape is splendid.
<tgpraveen12> hyperair: gimp was removed from default install because it was considered a specialist app and it is there in featured app too.
<hyperair> compare the number of students doing reports to the number of accountants who use ubuntu?
<hyperair> =\
<tgpraveen12> hyperair: the point is not only accounts would use gnucash
<tgpraveen12> it is a personal accounting app. so anybody could use it.
<hyperair> hmm maybe i should take a look at it sometime..
 * hyperair has no power over this.
<tgpraveen12> hyperair: if u do take a look at it i should mention that the documentation is awesome. do try it
<hyperair> hmm okay
 * kenvandine uses gnucash :)
<vish> tgpraveen12: why dont you respond on the mailing list?
<vish> would be a better place
<tgpraveen12> just a little lazy as i am not subscribed to ml ;-)
<chrisccoulson> taking gpm now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you have a change to merge?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: merge what?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I just saw an indicator bug fix and assigned it to me, but that was like 10 minutes ago
<chrisccoulson> pitti - removing the icon from the indicator menu?>
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if you are working on the package, please feel free to grab it, of course
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<mvo> seb128: when I try to use a git version of gtk I get gdk_keymap_add-virtual_modfiers undefined - is that a known issue? is there a way to workaround?
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386414/ (full error)
 * mvo is away for lunch but will read backlog
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - did you manage to try the latest gnome-user-share today?
<seb128> mvo, late lunch?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, not yet; there was quite a large Friday/weekend backlog to catch up with
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no worries
<seb128> mvo, not a known issue by me no
<seb128> mvo, $ nm -D /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so | grep gdk_keymap_add_virtual_modifiers
<seb128> mvo, we have a patch coming from debian touching that though
<seb128> but it's supposed to be a directfb change
<mpt> vish, the replace hint (like the append hint) is not reserved afaik, it's public. Empathy annoyed me in 9.10 because it was using replace when it should be using append.
<chrisccoulson> trying to merge patches is not nice
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in which sense?
<seb128> I will do the gtkhtml + evo updates later tonight
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> (just mentionning it so we don't dup work)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just tried merging a branch from someone, which contains changes to an existing patch
<seb128> ah
<seb128> yeah, in such cases I just get each and apply changes
<chrisccoulson> the merge did not go very well, as i'd just refreshed the patch to apply cleanly to a new upstream version
<seb128> and diff the source with changes applied
<seb128> but that's annoying to od
<seb128> do
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'll just do that
<didrocks> seb128: evo updates?
<seb128> didrocks, evolution
<seb128> 2.28.3
<didrocks> oh, didn't see that yet
<seb128> k
<didrocks> sweet :)
<Nafai> Holy upgrades Batman
<Nafai> pitti: jcastro said you might have questions regarding my vino patch?
<pitti> Nafai: ah, right; first, thanks for forwarding upstream
<Nafai> Hrm, with the latest update, my multimedia keys on my keyboard stopped working
<pitti> Nafai: I wondered if it's possible to do that without changing glade files (which keep changing, and it's a pain to merge with new upstream versions), or changes to/new translatable strings
<Nafai> The changes to glade plus the new strings were suggested by mpt. :)  I'll have to look back if that is the only place with new strings.  I'm sure we could, though the current preferences application would be a little odd since it talks about the "Notification Area"
<mpt> pitti, no, not really, because with the patch it would no longer be doing the thing that the upstream preferences talk about.
<mpt> pitti, the only way to avoid changing a translatable string, I think, would be to make it no longer a preference at all, but that would still involve changing the glade file.
<pitti> Nafai: ok, so asked the other way around, woudl the string changes be appropriate for vino without indicators as well? i. e. replacing "notification area" with a more general term?
<pitti> then the patch could be split
<pitti> into "string beautifications" (which could go upstream sooner), and the indicator bit (which we probably need to keep for a while)
<mpt> ahh, that might work
<Nafai> mpt would be the one to ask on that, but I'm inclined to say yes
<mpt> hm
<mpt> Nafai, does the upstream notification area item behave like a menu?
<pitti> Nafai: I'm asking because string changes and glade file patches are usually the worst things to maintain
<Nafai> pitti: I can imagine
<Nafai> mpt: right click menu and left click to bring up prefs
<dobey> another temporary alternative to editing the glade, if you just need to change a string, or hide the widget, is to do a simple _hide() or _set_label() or whatever, on the widget in question in the code
<Nafai> mpt: which is lame, given there is a "Preferences" menu item in the right click menu
<mpt> heh
<Nafai> dobey: good point
<mpt> Nafai, so "Show Remote Desktop menu:" could conceivably go upstream, though I could understand they might reject it
<pitti> well, in case of the strings it's not really the patch itself that hurts, but that you break all translations
<mpt> or dobey's idea works too
<pitti> and that we have to maintain a parallel set of translations
<Nafai> Right
<pitti> Nafai: the other part was how much you could test this patch, since it's rather intrusive
<mpt> I'm generally biased towards a string that's accurate in one language over a string that's translated in all languages but accurate in none of them
<pitti> Nafai: and I know that the canonical desktop folks don't really use vino a lot, thus there's no testing there
<mpt> but I know that's got me in trouble before
<pitti> mpt: we don't know how accurate the translations are, though
<mpt> yeah, I guess some of them could be vague enough
<Nafai> pitti: Right, it was hard to test in a way I feel fully comfortable with, it was mainly, "okay, this is the behavior with the packaged version.  I get similar behavior with my version.  Plus, if I compile without app indicators, it still behaves like the currently packaged version"
<Nafai> But there are wide corners I'm sure I didn't hit
<Nafai> Like I didn't use it for an extended time, etc
<Nafai> Great, X.org is suddenly taking 98% CPU
<Nafai> brb
<didrocks> pitti: when you have some spare cycle (maybe tomorrow), can you please sponsor casper on bug #530024? I guess I'll wait for cjwatson for ubiquity, or if you want to…
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530024 in gnome-settings-daemon "Cache wallpaper even when ubiquity is in install mode" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530024
<didrocks> pitti: I've rewritten the "hook" which call either the copy or the .c file to python in install.py. I've retested in all mode, hence the whole day used for that (+ bug triaging) :/
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, gpm doesn't even build
<dobey> I need to figure out how to do triggers/hooks with apt
<Nafai> back
<Nafai> So, what's the consensus on what I should do with vino?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hughsie is ok with us committing trivial fixes to gpm isn't he?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, as long as they don't change UI or general behaviour; bug fixes are fine
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the latest version doesn't build, due to an undeclared variable
<dobey> is anyone following eog at all?
<pitti> didrocks: I saw that you discussed that with cjwatson; so you came to an agreement how to split this between casper and ubiquity?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm happy to review/sponsor the casper patch, of course; tab opened, will do tomorrow
<didrocks> pitti: right, remove everything from casper and reimplemented in python in ubiquity
<didrocks> pitti: hence the time to retest/remake ;)
<didrocks> but hopefully caching in install is finished \o/
<didrocks> btw, is it normal that /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png is a jpeg file?
<pitti> merci beaucoup
<didrocks> de rien ;)
<pitti> oh, that casper change is easy, applying right away
<didrocks> yes, it's just removing :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, the new g-u-s doesn't have a noticeable boot speed impact
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I didn't strace it to see how long the extension takes, but I see no apparent difference in the nautilus line
<pitti> didrocks: de rien; thanks to you!
<dobey> Keybuk: how much will you hate us if ubuntuone-syncdaemon gets started by nautilus at log-in?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. am i ok to just go ahead and upload g-u-s then?
<pitti> dobey: does it make a difference whether it's started by an autostart .desktop or nautilus?
<pitti> dobey: it seems as a nautilus extension it's cheaper to check gconf etc. whether u1 is enabled, and you could also disable it more easily?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure
<dobey> pitti: well nautilus isn't going to start it directly. it just makes a dbus call
<dobey> pitti: yes, we'll be doing that as well
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. will upload after dinner
<pitti> dobey: I don't think there's a difference about launching it from a .desktop file vs. nautilus; Keybuk only cares about a default installation, where it wouldn't start either way
<dobey> pitti: there are also some weird use cases where that can be problematic
<pitti> dobey: the thing that I'd consider is non-GNOME desktop UIs, though
<pitti> dobey: e. g. XFCE/KDE certainly implement autostart .desktop files, since that's an XDG spec; but nautilus is GNOME specific
<pitti> so you'd need a different approach for those
<pitti> dobey: what's the principal advantage of launching it from nautilus?
<pitti> dobey: (if your intention is to defer the startup for a while, to not utterly slow down desktop startup when U1 is enabled, you can use the X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay: key)
<dobey> we don't have put a desktop file and write a wrapper to do the launching
<dobey> and nautilus is going to make dbus calls anyway
<dobey> no my intention is to make the user experience not suck :)
<dobey> i don't care about deferring startup
<dobey> i care about presenting information to the user in a timely manner
<pitti> dobey: oh, how is the user experience affected by this at all? it seems to me like a small technical implementation detail
<dobey> pitti: we can sync arbitrary files, so if you sync ~/Documents for example, we'll need to show an emblem on it, and let the extension set up the UI for managing that folder
<dobey> s/files/folders/
<pitti> right, understood; that seems unrelated to moving an autostart .desktop to a dbus activation .service file, though?
<dobey> pitti: there being an autostart file or not is irrelevant, because the nautilus extension still needs to make the dbus calls, which is going to cause syncdaemon to start regardless of whether the user disabled the autostart or not.
<pitti> oh, there already is a com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<dobey> yes
<pitti> dobey: so, as far as I can see, it shouldn't matter; my feeling is that it's easier to handle a .desktop file than to maintian code for XFCE/KDE to launch the sync daemon, but your call
<dobey> it was easier to work around this before, when we only had one directory to deal with
<dobey> pitti: you got stuck on how it's started. but i just want to know how much scott will want to kill me, so i can make objective decisions about how to make all this work right :)
<pitti> heh
<pitti> dobey: I don't think he'll care at all
<dobey> well if syncdaemon causes an 8-second delay...
<dobey> hmm
<pitti> dobey: it does that with a .desktop file as well
<pitti> it's not due to how it's started, it's doing tons of IO in python
<dobey> pitti: i know that. my question wasn't about how to do the startup :)
<pitti> dobey: well, if your question was about implying to _always_ starting syncdaemon, independently of whether the user enabled U1, then he'd crossburn you indeed :)
<rickspencer3> seems like it would be good for you and I to talk *after* that
<rickspencer3> as I may have some news
<rickspencer3> (good or bad :/)
<rickspencer3> sounds okay?
<kenvandine> ?
<pitti> rickspencer3: go ahead
<pitti> (not sure whom you are addressing in particular)
<rickspencer3> wtg
<rickspencer3> sorry
<dobey> heh
<dobey> wrong chan? :)
<rickspencer3> that was like half of a PM
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> darn, if you do that you could at least leak a secret :-P
<rickspencer3> it makes more sense if you got the first half
<rickspencer3> unfortunaly, it's not a secret, I was telling kenvandine that I have a call with statik in a few, and that we should talk after that
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> that's far less interesting and secret ;)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<chrisccoulson> right, dinner time
<chrisccoulson> bbl
 * didrocks follows chrisccoulson on dinner :)
<hyperair> how does automounting of a volume take place?
 * hyperair is trying to figure out how to change vfat's default options
<pitti> hyperair: use /etc/fstab
<rickspencer3> pitti, now that chrisccoulson has left for dinner, should we discuss who should be the next compiz maintainer?
<hyperair> pitti: er. this is a thumbdrive.
<rickspencer3> j/k
<hyperair> pitti: i want to change the default vfat options for *all* thumbdrives.
<pitti> hyperair: in short, it's udev -> event -> udisks -> event -> nautilus -> decides to automount -> dbus call to udisks -> calls mount
<hyperair> and who decides which flags to pass?
<pitti> hyperair: hm, I don't think that's possible right now
<hyperair> in particular fmask/dmask
<pitti> well
<pitti> some are hardcoded (the security relevant ones)
<pitti> some can be specified by the user session
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i'd like to patch the fmask
<hyperair> on whichever program is to blame.
<hyperair> i'm annoyed by cp/rsync making all my source code files +x
<hyperair> in fact, i don't even know why vfat defaults to having everything +x
<hyperair> why is that?
<pitti> but nautilus doesn't allow specifying the mount options right now
<hyperair> i know it doesn't.
<pitti> hyperair: so that you can actually have executable files on them
<hyperair> it doesn't seem hardcoded in nautilus either
<hyperair> grep doesn't say anything
<pitti> no, it's not
<pitti> it's just the defualt of "mount"
<hyperair> it is?
<pitti> static const char *vfat_defaults[] = { "uid=", "gid=", "shortname=mixed", "dmask=0077", "utf8=1", NULL };
<pitti> static const char *vfat_allow[] = { "flush", "utf8=", "shortname=", "umask=", "dmask=", "fmask=", "codepage=", "iocharset=", NULL };
<pitti> ^ from udisks
<hyperair> hmm.
<pitti> the second list is stuff that the caller can specify (like nautilus, or udisks --mount-options on the command line)
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> and since nautilus isn't passing that, it's in mount?
<hyperair> there's a gconf key somewhere..
<hyperair> /system/storage/defaultsomethingorother
<hyperair> oh hey i think i'll just patch devkit-disks to change the default.
<pitti> hyperair: udisks, but yes
<pitti> (unless you are on karmic)
<hyperair> i'm on karmic =)
 * hyperair rubs hands in glee and builds a patched devkit-disks
<hyperair> pitti: by the way, do you know where i can find out more about the freezeexception granted to GNOME?
<pitti> uh, good question
<hyperair> pitti: and whether taglib-sharp/banshee-community-extensions can be included under it
<hyperair> heheh
<pitti> taglib-sharp doesn't seem to use GNOME versioning; is it actually part of GNOME?
<hyperair> taglib-sharp isn't.
<pitti> hyperair: anyway, at this point we only have feature freeze
<hyperair> banshee doesn't use GNOME versioning either, but they all sync their releases with GNOME.
<pitti> so anything which just fixes bugs is okay
<pitti> GNOME itself is pretty much in bug fix only mode as well
<hyperair> in banshee's case, 1.5.3 up to 1.6.0 should be bugfix-only
<hyperair> i think.
<hyperair> 1.6.0 is the stable
<hyperair> 1.5.3 up to 1.5.N (i forgot where it stops) is beta.
<hyperair> taglib-sharp has api changes (some bitrate property or other being added. quite minor, and no abi breakage)
<hyperair> banshee-community-extensions has not entered debian NEW yet.
<hyperair> oh yeah banshee 1.5.4 which is sitting around in debian require taglib-sharp 2.0.3.6
<hyperair> requires*
<gabaug> hyperair: the taglib-sharp api change was accidental, and was reverted in 2.0.3.6
<hyperair> gabaug: that's abi, not api.
<gabaug> ah, yeah - the rest is all API additions - no harm there
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, seb128 warned me i might end up being the next compiz maintainer :P
<pitti> sounds fine at first sight
<hyperair> gabaug: 2.0.3.4->2.0.3.5 broke abi, and 2.0.3.5->2.0.3.6 fixed abi, so we omitted 2.0.3.5 in debian to avoid any breakage.
<hyperair> so 2.0.3.4->2.0.3.6 = no problems.
<hyperair> pitti: so do i need to request a FFe, or can i just omit and pass it directly to the archive admins?
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - is there any way to update my SSH key on my GNOME git account? I'm using a new machine since my account was created, with a new SSH key
<pitti> hyperair: if it's a beta->final thing, no FFE necessary
<hyperair> pitti: what about taglib-sharp?
<chrisccoulson> i have to go back to my old machine to commit
<pitti> hyperair: unsure with the current information; perhaps submit an FFE bug with a link to the changelog, and check if the changes include new features/structural changes/etc.?
<pitti> (if it doesn't change API/ABI, just adds new API, that seems fine)
<hyperair> already checked the ABI, after i went and pwned taglib-sharp's rdeps during the upload prior to this one
 * hyperair has learnt his lesson
<pitti> hyperair: ok, seems you already checked the sanity of the library then
<hyperair> pitti: yep
<hyperair> /dev/sdb1 /media/HyperUbu vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0133,dmask=0077,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<hyperair> \o/
<hyperair> thanks pitti =D
<didrocks> asac: any reason why build-depending on xulrunner-dev doesn't make the bin package depends on xulrunner?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, do you call dh_xulrunner in debian/rules?
<chrisccoulson> it will add the depends to shlibs:Depends then
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, that's a classic cdbs file, so I guess not, is there a cdbs class for that, or add it manually?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure if there is a cdbs class for that
<chrisccoulson> i think you have to do it manually
<didrocks> hum, pitti is quicker :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<didrocks> I was thinking that we assigned the bug first, but apparently not :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, historically the xulrunner dependency is added manually to the binary, but you need to update that manually for each new xulrunner version
<pitti> it seemed to be so simple to me that I JFDIed it instead of going through a lengthy discussion process
<didrocks> hum, assign conflicts :)
<didrocks> it overrided yours (thanks to ajax ;))
<pitti> usually I pick up the team assignments and fan them out to individuals
<pitti> didrocks: oops
<pitti> nice race
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> I was looking at that before we were assigned in fact
<pitti> but in fact I wondered why we don't use the webkit backend
<didrocks> and was suprised but bzr pushed told me "hum hum, diverged ^^)
<pitti> and have an ubuntu delta to use xul
<pitti> but seb128 isn't around to ask, so *shrug* :)
<didrocks> pitti: because it's a debian change and nobody is maintaining it
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> pitti: so, we took back gecko as upstream advised it and we don't have those weird mallard bugs
<didrocks> (I've changed that last week)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the webkit port is quite out-of-date now
<didrocks> pitti: so, my bad for having forgotten the dependencies, I was thinking it was pulled automatically. Thanks for fixing it :)
<Nafai> pitti: Thanks for adding the comment to the bug for me
<pitti> Nafai: heh -- that sounds like "thanks for making my life harder" (which is right, in a way..) :)
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> not a big deal, really
<chrisccoulson> the new gpm indicator menu is far too wide now it has the remaining time in there
<chrisccoulson> it looks really weird
<chrisccoulson> tedg - your indicator-application update to hide the fallback GtkStatusIcon before unreffing didn't work
<chrisccoulson> would you like to merge lp:~chrisccoulson/indicator-application/fallback-fixes ?
<chrisccoulson> (you can't call gtk_widget_hide on a GtkStatusIcon)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Sure, let me finish what I'm doing right now.  Can you propose a merge so I don't forget?
<pitti> good night everyone
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<seb128> re
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> tedg - no problem
<chrisccoulson> tedg - there is another issue with the fallback too, which i didn't have time to fix
<chrisccoulson> each time an app calls app_indicator_set_menu, a new fallback timer is created, and when it times out, it seems to flip the visibility of the icon
<chrisccoulson> which is causing a flashing icon in gpm
<chrisccoulson> anyway, brb, i need to power down laptop to take it off the dock
<didrocks> time to go to bed, good night everyone
<LaserJock> night didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> good!
<seb128> just finished to dinner and wash dishes
<chrisccoulson> heh, i hate washing dishes ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you? how was your first day?
<seb128> me too!
<seb128> that's why I try to do it before going back to the computer
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i had a good first day thanks
<seb128> otherwise I never come back to do that later :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now you learn to stop working in the evening ;-)
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i'll try to!
<seb128> I had difficulties with that in my first years
<seb128> well I still have in the evening
<seb128> but I used to work during weekends too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you're always around quite late
<seb128> hard to stop working when you don't think that work is really work ;-)
<seb128> I often do a some hours break for sport and dinner
<seb128> then I come back rather than watching tv
<seb128> or I watch tv with the laptop around
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm watching some TV at the moment
<Nafai> working from home on something I like has definitely shifted the way I work
<Nafai> And I definitely work more hours than I normally would have
 * TheMuso has made sure he follows a strict routine
<TheMuso> And its working.
<Nafai> Yeah, I'm trying to get on one
<seb128> you have to set limits
<TheMuso> If I am on in the evening, its for strictly community work only, i.e stuff thats not Canonical related work, like powerpc/ubuntustudio work.
<seb128> I decided I would not work over 24 hours a day!
<Nafai> seb128: Great limit!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> joke aside I tend to be around in the evening more chatting and doing some hackings on thing I want to do
<RAOF> Morning all!
<bryceh> heya RAOF :-)
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Howdie.  Any joy with lbm?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Not yet, need to solve alsa drivers not building against ppc64 kernel headers.
<TheMuso> Thats for tonight, or today if I get a spare minute to kick off a build of a 2.6.33 kernel to see if a newer kernel fixes it somehow.
<RAOF> Cool.  I guess another option is to simply not build the alsa drivers.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah, that requires a lot of fiddling with the build system though.
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> seb128: Good moring.  Or evening. :)
<chrisccoulson> bugs come faster than i can triage!
<RAOF> That's new? :)
<chrisccoulson> do i dare subscribe to firefox bugs?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Welcome to my world.
<robert_ancell> hey, who looks after thunderbird?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, thanks for asking... :-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you can try #ubuntu-mozilla or asac but I guess nobody really or busy people who do what they can
<robert_ancell> seb128, I thought it might be like that.  I tried looking at patching the mozilla apps at one time but they seem quite complex codebases
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * chrisccoulson ducks
<robert_ancell> (the -compose flag to thunderbird is broken in 3.0)
<maxb> On a vaguely related note, is there some overall tracking for getting thunderbird extensions updated in time for lucid (ones that are currently uninstallable owing to 2->3) ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't worry that's not our default email client so I don't think you have to work on it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's ok then
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, firefox bug, we all pretty much agreed there is too many bugs to read those
<seb128> not especially speaking about firefox there
<seb128> so we try to be better at building efficient bug lists
<seb128> or getting annoying bugs out of the noise
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i had a look at subscribing to firefox bugs, but i already struggle to clear the bugmail from my inbox
<seb128> you can still subscribe to firefox bugs I guess but don't try to fight the noise
<seb128> just look to title for things you think might interest you
<seb128> and trash everything else
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, bryceh would be a good person to ask about how to get signal from the bug noise
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i see bryceh is quite efficient at dealing with X bugs
<bryceh> what's up?
<seb128> bryceh, chrisccoulson is our new firefox maintainer and is looking for hint to deal with mountains of bugmails
<seb128> or bugs reports I guess not especially emails
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, welcome aboard!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<bryceh> yeah with X the bug mail is so heavy I just procmail it to an LP folder and mostly ignore it
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: so that was the thing hggdh has talked about? congrats :)
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thanks ;)
<hggdh> who said anything? I?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, I've been making a bunch of scripts and tools to take care of bug triaging and bubbling good ones up to the top
<chrisccoulson> bryceh - https://edge.launchpad.net/arsenal ?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, that's it
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll take a look at this
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, I'm running a couple things for firefox you might be interested in right now, hang on
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/mozilla-bugs/
<bryceh> oops, the first one's busted.  But I can fix it up if it sounds like something you'd use
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, the second one is really handy - shows patches in your team's queue and how long they've been there.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just noticed the first one has nothing in the list
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/high-karma-bugs.html
<bryceh> the idea there is that bugs from people with high karma (5000+ I think) are more likely to be well-written bug reports than others
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that could be quite useful
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, another recent thing I've been playing with is tagging bugs by the release they were reported against (karmic, lucid), and then I'm making my reports only display bugs tagged lucid.  That cuts out all the reports made against the stable release that have to be re-tested against lucid
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, do you know if with firefox old bugs set to Incomplete are automatically being closed?
<bryceh> if not, is that something you'd be interested in having done?
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, i'm not sure about that. that's probably something that asac would know
<bryceh> ok
<bryceh> well, I imagine you're probably inundated with new-hire tasks at the moment.  But when you get to a point where you'd like to work on automating some bug triaging stuff, grab me and I can show you what I do
<chrisccoulson> thanks, that's appreciated
<Keybuk> dobey: in summary, if you start syncdaemon by default on every login, and it's as slow as it is right now
<Keybuk> I will get on a plane
<Keybuk> and then I will go to a rescue centre and buy you a kitten
<Keybuk> And then I will wait until you have fallen in love with that kitten
<Keybuk> At whjch point I will break into your house and punch you in the face
<Keybuk> ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-02
<chrisccoulson> is anybody seeing gpm crashes at startup?
<james_w> not me
<chrisccoulson> i've just seen like 5 new bug reports in a row, since i did an upload earlier
<chrisccoulson> but they've all failed to retrace, and i cant recreate it
<james_w> ah, I won't have upgraded to that yet
<chrisccoulson> james_w - please try :)
<james_w> wilko
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Is it a crash when they press enter for the first time?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, from the bug reports i've seen, gpm is just plain crashing as soon as it loads
<chrisccoulson> without having to do anything
 * RAOF can't immediately blame it on plymouth, then.
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got a clue whats going on now and why i don't see it
<chrisccoulson> the HAL brightness code changed, and my laptop doesn't use HAL for brightness
<chrisccoulson> cj - did you just report a gnome-power-manager crash?
<james_w> gpm fine after a session restart here
<chrisccoulson> we must be pretty unlucky
<chrisccoulson> the reports are flooding in now ;)
<james_w> is it the g_type_create_instance one?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah
<james_w> pretty odd stacktrace
<james_w> you could create an apport pattern for it to catch the duplicate flood
<chrisccoulson> the retraces are failing because the dbgsym package isn't on ddebs yet
<james_w> hah
<chrisccoulson> if i could find someone to recreate it, i will send them the debug symbols ;)
<james_w> it's at times like this you marvel at the efficiency of our QA process :-)
<james_w> the ones I'm looking at haven't been tagged failed-retrace
<james_w> /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/gnome-power-bugreport: 80: devkit-power: not found
 * TheMuso is on a desktop when at home so not likely to be bitten by this bug.
<TheMuso> I haven't updated yet either.
<chrisccoulson> james_w - oh, that needs updating to upower
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> probably not related
<james_w> otherwise we would likely see it too
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to just diff the whole gpm source
<chrisccoulson> i might spot something there
<cj> chrisccoulson: I don't think so.  not unless it was automatically reported.
<cj> chrisccoulson: sounds like something I would have reported, though
<chrisccoulson> cj - you're not the reporter of bug 530364 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530364 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530364
<cj> chrisccoulson: not me.  https://launchpad.net/~cjcollier <- me
<chrisccoulson> heh, sorry, wrong person then ;)
<cj> np
<chrisccoulson> ah, spotted it anyway
<james_w> you found the bug?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, an uninitialized GError in the HAL brightness initialization
<chrisccoulson> thats why i don't see it
<james_w> nice catch
<james_w> is that the undeclared one that caused the ftbfs?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, i added in the declaration to fix the FTBFS, but forgot to initialize it ;)O
<chrisccoulson> so, thats sort-of my fault
<james_w> :-)
<TheMuso> Gotta love those brown paper bag bugs. :p
<pitti> Good morning
<nigel_nb> morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hello, having a good week so far?
<pitti> yes, indeed! how are you?
<nigel_nb> not bad.  In fact a great week :)
<nigel_nb> fixing an mplayer bug now.
<nigel_nb> but it seems to have build troubles ugh!
<kermiac> pitti: ping re: metacity (1:2.28.1-0ubuntu2) lucid
<pitti> kermiac: hi! what about metacity?
<kermiac> a number of people have "run a terminal" defaulting to ALT+T, not CTRL+ALT+T
<kermiac> any ideas?
<pitti> you mean they set it to that manually?
<kermiac> no, it is defaulting to that
<pitti> gconftool -g /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal
<pitti> ?
<kermiac> in my case I have a stock standard alpha 3 with all updates & it is defaulting to that
<kermiac> ok, 1 sec
<kermiac> pitti: that command returns <Alt>T
<pitti> kermiac: can you please pastebin the output of
<pitti> gconftool -a --ignore-schema-defaults /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<kermiac> ok, 1 sec again :)
<pitti> kermiac: and check the output of
<pitti> grep -B 1 run_command_terminal /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<kermiac> pitti: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fNxXL9fj
<kermiac> sorry for being slow, got to C&P between karmic & lucid puters
<pitti> kermiac: oops, can you please redo the last one with -B2?
<kermiac> ok, will do
<pitti> kermiac: no need to copy&paste it, just check whether it says "<stringvalue>&lt;Shift&gt;&lt;Alt&gt;Tab</stringvalue>"
<pitti> argh, screw me
<pitti> kermiac: ignore my previous lines
<pitti> kermiac: so, please do that with -A1
<pitti> instead of -B2
<pitti> kermiac: and check whether it says "<stringvalue>&lt;Ctrl&gt;&lt;Alt&gt;T</stringvalue>"
<pitti> kermiac: or is missing the "&lt;Ctrl&gt;" bit
<kermiac> pitti: says no file or directory. can you please give me the whole command again to ensure I input correctly?
<pitti> grep -A1 run_command_terminal /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<kermiac> ok, that returns the string value above
<pitti> ok, so it looks like the value got changed in your local gconf tree
<pitti> kermiac: grep -r run_command_terminal ~/.gconf
<pitti> does that output anything?
<kermiac> /home/kermiac/.gconf/apps/metacity/global_keybindings/%gconf.xml:	<entry name="run_command_terminal" mtime="1267426894" type="string">
<kermiac> that should've been 2 separate line
<pitti> right, and that is Alt-T
<pitti> as the gconftool output from above showed
 * kermiac is in over his head
<pitti> kermiac: can you replicate this in the guest session or with a new user? did you ever open/change the keyboard shortcuts dialog?
<kermiac> I have not changed any settings. Also this behaviour has been experienced by at least 3 other people.
<pitti> kermiac: oh, I assume you are running compiz? (with desktop effects0
<kermiac> I will try in a gues session
<kermiac> um, whatever is default atm
<pitti> I think compiz reads hte metacity keybindings and does something funky with them
<kermiac> yes, I guess that's compiz. want me to try with desktop effects totally disabled?
<pitti> kermiac: it wouldn't help for your user, because your per-user gconf setting is already customized
<pitti> kermiac: what you could try is to unset the key for you with
<pitti> gconftool -u /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal
<pitti> then you should have ctrl+alt+t back
<pitti> and then see what you have to do to get back alt+t
<kermiac> ok, I'll try it
<kermiac> ok, that removed the ALT+T binding
<kermiac> but CTRL+ALT+T isn't working
<pitti> I think you have to restart your session for compiz to notice
<kermiac> ok, 1 sec
<pitti> Amaranth: ^ how/when does compiz evaluate the metacity keybinding gconf settings?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Amaranth: I'm not sure how this can happen (forgetting the <Ctrl> modifier), any idea?
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour monsieur!
<kermiac> pitti: ok, after restarting the session ALT+T is back
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti :)
<pitti> kermiac: and grep -r run_command_terminal ~/.gconf gives output again, I suppose?
<kermiac> 1 sec
<pitti> kermiac: ok, thanks; would you mind reporting a bug against compiz for that?
<kermiac> ok, should I just comment & change the package for the original bug report?
<pitti> kermiac: oh, if there's an existing one, please do
<kermiac> bug 529852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529852 in ubuntu "<Alt>T opens up terminal, even though I haven't assigned it anywhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529852
<kermiac> ok, will do. Thanks for your help pitti :)
<pitti> thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Good morning chrisccoulson!  Ready to take the baton for Chris-es in #ubuntu-desktop? :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<RAOF> It's very much like the changing of the guard :)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - yeah. it's a shame you'll not be around for the 1630 meeting this afternoon ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, RAOF, pitti
<chrisccoulson> that would be confusing
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<RAOF> Evening seb128 :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<chrisccoulson> well, so much for an early night after my first day ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when did you go to bed?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, RAOF :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - about 2am ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> utch ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, at least no commuting early in the morning
<chrisccoulson> i was going to go to bed earlier but then my inbox suddenly started filling up with gpm crashes as everyone upgraded ;)
<seb128> RAOF, thank you for the gjs update
<chrisccoulson> i also fixed the issue with the about-me dialog too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh?
<seb128> the gpm crashes are bugs in the new version?
<seb128> oh, were
<seb128> I see a late upload :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i had to declare a GError to fix a build failure with the new version, but i forgot to initialize it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't see the crash, as it only affected people who don't use xrandr for brightness
<seb128> ah I see
<chrisccoulson> and the about-me issue is due to a gtk change
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh? anything I should sponsor?
<seb128> hey bratsche
<bratsche> Hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i pushed the change to bzr (for g-c-c)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll send that upstream this morning too
<seb128> bratsche, had a good night?
<bratsche> Yeah
<chrisccoulson> this is a pain, i have to go to my other computer to commit to gnome git
<lifeless> bratsche: its what, 2am now ? :P
<vish> chrisccoulson: i'm sending the nautilus unmount bug upstream , but you can confirm it happens , right?
<bratsche> lifeless: 9am
<lifeless> wow, you're further east than I thought.
<lifeless> bratsche: or are you in London or something atm ?
<bratsche> lifeless: If I were at home it would be 3am now, but I'm in London. :)
<chrisccoulson> vish - i haven't confirmed it yet, but i believe you ;)
<vish> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can try in a bit, but i've got other stuff to do first
<seb128> vish, I got similar issues with nautilus recently
<vish> chrisccoulson: hehe , havent i heard that before ;p
<vish> k.. upstreaming :)
<chrisccoulson> right, gpm fix committed in git
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good job ;-)
<kermiac> pitti: do you want me to assign you to bug 529852?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529852 in compiz "<Alt>T opens up terminal, even though I haven't assigned it anywhere" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529852
<pitti> kermiac: I won't be able to work on it, but I can talk to some people to find out the reason, so please go ahead
<seb128> heh
<kermiac> ok, np thanks pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, you broke it you fix it :p
<kermiac> lolz
<seb128> or let's drop your change otherwise
<seb128> we have other things to debug, that was supposed to be a trivial keybinding change
<seb128> if it's not let's forget about it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 530501 is weird ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530501 in nautilus "idont no" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530501
<seb128> confused users ;-)
<nigel_nb> chrisccoulson: that is indeed an odd bug :)
<seb128> didrocks, I think bug #530437 is your bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530437 in nautilus "Inserting an SD card offers no applications to open the card with" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530437
<seb128> didrocks, you don't have any photo import software on une?
<seb128> ie nothing dealing with cameras and import?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, interesting gnome-panel security bug: "I deleted all my gnome-panel panels by mistake. I went to terminal, and typed in sudo gnome-panel (wouldn't work in ALT+F2). I LITERALLY BECAME ROOT. I WAS IN ROOTS HOME FOLDER AND ALL, I HAD ALL IT'S PRIVELIDGES."
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<pitti> wow
<pitti> sudo works, stop the line!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> its amazing that the user seems genuinely surprised
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you have any opinion on bug 464783?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464783 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal should default to 80x25 for application compatibility" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464783
<seb128> no
<seb128> I've never been annoyed by that
<seb128> but I don't use lot of command line tools which rely on that layout
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I was on phone, there is an issue with automount stuff in netbook-launcher (for instance, clicking on a partition in n-l doesn't mount it). It can be related. I'm logging it, thanks
<seb128> I will let other people comment there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> didrocks, that one seems rather than you have no camera software
<seb128> ie no f-spot, no gthumb
<didrocks> seb128: let me open the bug report, just looked at the title :)
<seb128> nothing able to import photos from a camera
<didrocks> I was thinking we had gthumb, let me check
<seb128> oh you do?
<didrocks> (no f-spot for sure)
<seb128> so you might want to debug why it's not listed there
<didrocks> I'm booting :)
<seb128> gthumb is listed as an import app there
<seb128> but that's on my laptop not on une
<didrocks> oh no gthumb, I was really thinking we added it
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so it's your bug
<didrocks> right :)
<seb128> your users want a camera import software ;-)
<didrocks> sure ^^
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<chrisccoulson> right, time to brew some coffee
<didrocks> no objection of putting back gthumb to main? it was demoted in lucid (and depends now on libopenraw) which has always been in universe
<TheMuso> RAOF: ok found what the alsa problem is. Just gotta work out a sane fix to patch in and send upstream and we should be good to go.
<cassidy> seb128, hi! Any plan to package latest gnome-icon-theme release? I'd like to start using it in Empathy
<RAOF> TheMuso: Excellent.  Yay for non-regressing nouveau on PPC!
<seb128> cassidy, isn't that late in the cycle for ui changes?
<TheMuso> RAOF: If the kernel team give it the ok, indeed.
<seb128> cassidy, we can package it today I guess
<cassidy> seb128, I'd ask to the RT before, but I'd *really* like to get rid of the status icons in Empathy
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - gthumb hasn't been properly ported to gio yet has it?
<seb128> cassidy, I'm not convinced that should go in this cycle
<seb128> cassidy, how will that work with other icon themes?
<chrisccoulson> (or it hadn't last time i looked)
<seb128> 2.11 might have
<cassidy> seb128, gnome-icon-theme now ships status icons as defined in the naming spec; it totally make sense for Empathy to use them
<seb128> cassidy, right, but what about other themes, will that break anything for those users who don't use the gnome theme?
<seb128> cassidy, like is there a fallback and where in those cases?
<cassidy> seb128, my plan was to fallback to current icons yeah
<seb128> cassidy, or do we need to fix all the themes?
<seb128> cassidy, so you would keep the current icons in empathy installed in hicolor?
<cassidy> didn't GTK+ automatically fallback to gnome-icon-theme if the theme doesn't implement an icon?
<seb128> no
<seb128> only if you use a theme which inherit from gnome
<cassidy> I see
<seb128> which is not always the case under other desktops
<cassidy> I guess I'd keep them for now as fb then
<seb128> ok, seems good then ;-)
<seb128> will update g-i-t
<cassidy> thanks
<seb128> np
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right, it still depends on gvfs-bin. Does it really matter compared to having no app for opening your photos? (I don't have too much clue on gio port)
<cassidy> seb128,  I'm not sure I'll actually do it but having the package is always good
<seb128> indeed
<cassidy> we were waiting for this release since months
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - gthumb seems to keep having issues where it conflicts with gvfs
<seb128> we should probably update to 2.11
<seb128> debian has it
<chrisccoulson> ie, gvfs mounts camera to gphoto URI, then gthumb tries to mount camera too
<chrisccoulson> and gthumb fails because only one application can access it
<seb128> they did quite some refactoring apparently
<chrisccoulson> i've not seen if 2.11 is any better
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though the wrapper was doing a gvfs-umount to avoid that?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: each time? let me give it a try
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think so
<chrisccoulson> but that's not very nice
<seb128> indeed
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - bug 442448 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442448 in gthumb "gthumb photo import tool fails, error in io-library" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442448
<didrocks> what's is the wrapper?
<pitti> quilt shell is nice; that makes 99_autoreconf.patch so much easier
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i think the Exec line in the desktop file does some hackery to gvfs-umount camera devices when opening gthumb
<seb128> I need to try this one
<chrisccoulson> to ensure it can get a lock on the device
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i wrote a small script for doing autotools update with quilt
<chrisccoulson> is there a shell too?
<pitti> quilt shell
<seb128> it's quite new
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<TheMuso> urgh this is a mess.
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - ?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: re what I was talking with to RAOF above.
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, you're right, that doesn't work at all
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - maybe try 2.11
<chrisccoulson> i know there has been some effort on a gio port, but i don't know how far it got
<didrocks> ok, let's see
<seb128> debian has it if you want to try
<RAOF> TheMuso: After I've finished the washing up I can show you how to easily just not build the alsa bits.
<asac> chrisccoulson: hi
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, how are you?
<asac> great ;)
<RAOF> TheMuso: If that's helpful.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Its fine, this is fixable, its just a mess. It needs to be fixed for upstream regardless.
<RAOF> TheMuso: I guess ALSA failing to build on PPC64 is probably even more concerning than not having nouveau in Lucid :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: yeah probably. It builds in the kernel fine, but due to the alsa folks not defining __powerpc64__ in the alsa-driver config/makefiles, it craps out.
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to take the libwnck update if nobody wants to do it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, please do
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that now
 * seb128 wonders if pitti just ignore him today
<pitti> seb128: ? I said good morning :)
<seb128> pitti, still waiting for you to reply to that alt-t bug
<seb128> or rather my comment about it before ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, I got the bug mail
<pitti> seb128: and waiting for Amaranth to explain to me what compiz does with metacity's keybindings
<didrocks> seb128: I have the same feeling with cjwatson about the ubiquity merge :)
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: merely starting compiz causes the user's gconf key to be set to Alt+T
<seb128> didrocks, which is?
<pitti> seb128: and that can hardly be related to changing the system wide default value? (which is correct)
<seb128> pitti, ok, I had the impression you were not interested by debugging it before reading your comment
<seb128> pitti, so I was suggesting just reverting the change
<seb128> pitti, we have other issues to track
<didrocks> seb128: you know, my favorite subject for the last 3 weeks, wallpaper caching (and ubiquity, chapter 5!)
<pitti> seb128: but yes, if it's nontrivial, let's revert it
<pitti> seb128: it might destroy other keybindings as well, though
<seb128> ok, let's wait a bit for compiz guys to comment
<seb128> and revert otherwise
<pitti> ok, one more indicator patch in lucid
<seb128> didrocks, right, but what about it now?
<seb128> pitti, oh, which one?
<pitti> polkit-gnome
<seb128> nice
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should start running autoreconf a buildtime...
<seb128> though we might as well stay on what we have for lucid now
<didrocks> seb128: I just hl with the branch yesterday and proposed the merge for higher visibility today. Just waiting for an ack or a "looking at it later" to ensure my hilight was seen :) (and hopefully, to close the wallpaper book :))
<seb128> upstream versions will not change a lot
<seb128> and rework our packaging workflow next cycle
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok, I didn't put the "same feeling" in context before
<seb128> didrocks, I though it started going to roundtrips with "not the right component to change"
<didrocks> seb128: oh no, hopefully, this time it should be ok :)
<pitti> seb128: for lucid+1, this might be appropriate indeed
<didrocks> 2.11.1 is nicer at least with my camera :)
<didrocks> but I need to patch it because the importer doesn't fit at all on a netbook screen
<pitti> seb128: ok, so AFAICS we have g-s-d/libgnomekbd, vino, banshee, and brasero indicator patches left
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, g-s-d,libgnomekbd is on my list
<seb128> it will be g-s-d only we agreed on that
<seb128> easier to maintain for us
<pitti> seb128: ah, good; can I assign that to you then?
<seb128> banshee is for universe
<pitti> seb128: I'll take a look at brasero
<seb128> yes please
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you just earned your first work item with your new firefox hat :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I added you to canonical-desktop-team and regenerate the work item charts now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: have you heard about the work item tracker already?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i've seen that
<didrocks> seb128: can you sync gthumb 3:2.11.1-2 from debian unstable, please?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> np
<pitti> bryceh: if you create a meeting page, please use the meeting template
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html -> updated now
<sabdfl> why does the printer driver subsystem use alien?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks, looking now :)
<pitti> sabdfl: hm, it shouldn't any more; openprinting.org now has proper .deb packages as well
<pitti> tkamppeter: ^
<pitti> sabdfl: where did you see it using alien?
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to move the nautilus bug somewhere else too
<didrocks> seb128: right, the ubuntu-netbook metapackage seems to be a good choice
<tkamppeter> pitti, sabdfl: I do not remember that we have ever used alien in the printing subsystem of Ubuntu. I have always put up LSB packages on OpenPrinting in both RPM and Debian formats.
<didrocks> done
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, gthumb synced btw
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<pitti> $ automake
<pitti> gtk-doc.make:53: GTK_DOC_BUILD_HTML does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<pitti> seb128: ^ did you see that before by chacne? (autoreconfing brasero)
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> try running gtkdocize
<seb128> I think that's it
<seb128> or the upstream autogen.sh
<seb128> that usually works too
<pitti> there's no autogen.sh
<pitti> but gtkdocize did the trick
<seb128> get it from git ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i pushed the libwnck update to bzr now
<chrisccoulson> that was a nice and simple one ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll take gedit after lunch
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm just back from lunch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you don't have upload access to libwnck?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm assuming now. i can't upload gnome-panel, so i don't think i'll be able to upload libwnck either
<chrisccoulson> s/now/so
<seb128> those sets are mystery to me
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> sponsoring now ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i don't think anything in desktop-core (where gnome-panel is) can pull in anything from ubuntu-desktop (which is what i can upload)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you're right
<didrocks> $ ./edit_acl.py query -s libwnck
<didrocks> == All uploaders for package 'libwnck' ==
<didrocks> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-core-dev: package set 'core' in karmic
<didrocks> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-core-dev: package set 'core' in lucid
<seb128> you guys should have access to desktop-core too
<seb128> didrocks, didn't you run for main upload rights?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i need to apply for core-dev for that ;)
<didrocks> seb128: right, the meeting is in a few hours :)
<chrisccoulson> yay didrocks \o/
 * didrocks crosses fingers :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> debcommit got the version wrong, weird
<didrocks> seb128: you mean, the debian one?
<seb128> debcommit: failed tagging with 1:2.29.6-0ubuntu1
<seb128> libwnck (1:2.29.91-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<seb128> in the changelog
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<didrocks> hum, no, so I didn't get that issue (sometime from a merge, it took the last debian revision… but I only had this one and can't reproduce)
<chrisccoulson> that's very strange indeed
<chrisccoulson> anyway, me -> lunch :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, enjoy!
<didrocks> enjoy chrisccoulson :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, wow! thanks for handling the meeting setup for me
<pitti> rickspencer3: good morning
<rickspencer3> pitti, do you think it's possible for us to start the meeting 30 minutes late?
<rickspencer3> I am doing a class for Opp. Dev. Week that overlaps it a bit
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> rickspencer3: no problem from my side
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti, thank you for taking care of the template and adding the new Chris's to the lp team
<pitti> rickspencer3: you're welcome
<pitti> rickspencer3: it occurred to me when I assigned chrisccoulson his first work item :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I assume that work item was for compiz?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, "take over maintenance and fix all bugs"
<rickspencer3> good
<rickspencer3> sounds about right
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no luck, that's because RAOF is in Sydney and you're in Europa that your are technically the last newcomer :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i hear robert_ancell would like to maintain compiz
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no, he's maintaining all the featured apps that he proposed :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you want me to add my activities to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-02 this week? (there's no heading with my name in the template)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I didn't expect you to have a report after just one day, but if you want, go ahead :)
<chrisccoulson> well, it might be a fairly short report ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, sound seems to broken on my laptop today
 * mvo celebrates commit r600 in s-c
<seb128> mvo, rock on ;-=)
<kenvandine> :)
 * pitti yays mvo
<kenvandine> mvo, almost caught up with gwibber :)
<kenvandine> and gwibber is much old
<kenvandine> +er
 * kenvandine reboots to see if it makes desktopcouch happier
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #530684 is yours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530684 in gnome-user-share "nautilus errors in ~/.xsession-errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530684
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just pinged hadess on #gnome-hackers about that one
<chrisccoulson> it seems it needs to register a different type name, to not conflict with nautilus-share
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<james_w> pitti: did you upload your fixes to the Xsession startup patch to Ubuntu?
<pitti> james_w: not sure which patch you mean?
<james_w> debian bug 570447
<ubottu> Debian bug 570447 in xorg "x11-common: Optimize speed of Xsession.d scripts" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/570447
<pitti> james_w: yes, I did
<james_w> bug 530675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530675 in dbus "75dbus_dbus-launch: 13: has_option: not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530675
<james_w> 20x11-common_process-args doesn't define has_option in my copy from 1:7.5+1ubuntu9
<pitti> indeed, I seem to get that as well
<chrisccoulson> i remember seeing that too
<james_w> so either conffile handling meaning the changes aren't applied, or I'm misreading your patch
<pitti> it was definitively in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39389960/xorg_1%3A7.5%2B1ubuntu5_1%3A7.5%2B1ubuntu6.diff.gz
<pitti> aah -- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39589649/xorg_1%3A7.5%2B1ubuntu6_1%3A7.5%2B1ubuntu7.diff.gz reverted my patch
<pitti> james_w: thanks for pointing out! will reupload
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> shall I reassign that bug and you drop the number in the changelog?
<pitti> already done
 * james_w hugs pitti
<james_w> I should have known I would never beat you
<james_w> pitti: I'm testing that PreconditionFailed thing, and I can't get it to error on staging by just adding a tag or editing the description
<pitti> apparently you beat me by miles for discovering that bug in the first place!
<james_w> pitti: have you ever tested against staging?
<pitti> james_w: yes, the test suite runs against staging
<james_w> hmmmmmm
<seb128> mvo, is software-center having a weird category known?
<james_w> ok
<seb128> mvo, the same seems to made of glyphs
<seb128> or using an alphabet when is not the latin one
<pitti> james_w: I thought this bug would already have a reproducer, but I can write one; should be easy
<mvo> seb128: its thai
<seb128> latin or european, whatever you call what we use
<mvo> seb128: its a feature - learn it
<james_w> pitti: there are a couple on there
<seb128> lol
<mvo> (just kidding)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> a bug
<mvo> a BUG
<james_w> pitti: I'm just trying to narrow it down
<seb128> known?
<mvo> seb128: yes - I fixed it this morning, sorry for that
<seb128> mvo, ie want me to report it or you will handle without that?
<seb128> mvo, ok all good then
 * seb128 goes back to testing
<mvo> no need to report, already fixed in bzr, it got confused when the xml was translated inline
<seb128> mvo, the featured category is really nice now ;-)
<seb128> well done!
<mvo> thanks! next version will include eclipse and fretsonfire
<mvo> well, you guys did the hard work of piccking good candidates :)
<kenvandine> crap... desktopcouch is busted
<pitti> james_w: uploading; thanks again for pointing out
<james_w> np
<james_w> thanks for fixing
<pitti> bryceh, tjaalton: I uploaded a new xorg to reapply the changes from ubuntu6 (which got clobbered in ubuntu7); can you please commit this into your git?
<james_w> heh, I can't seem to set a tag on staging at all, that's why I can't reproduce yet
<james_w> \o/ huats
<huats> hello james_w !!!
<huats> sorry I must leave :)
<huats> my connection was not intentional ;)
<pitti> james_w: might be that staging is currently broken
<pitti> james_w: my test suite doesn't run at all; if I try to file a bug, I get a page "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete."
<pitti> and that page regreshes itself for about 20 minutes already
<pitti> perhaps it's related to that?
<pitti> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+filebug/p5OvbQB5UrpstVVWaJrGL1UqfEf?field.title=foo+crashed+with+NameError+in+fuzz%28%29
<james_w> I can reproduce now using the newMessage reproducer
<james_w> but not just by manipulating tags like you seem to be able to
<pitti> argh, my xorg upload got rejected
<seb128> how come?
<pitti> there was another ubuntu10 already today
<seb128> ah yes
 * pitti quickly uploads 11 until someone else comes along :)
<jcastro> hey for lucid this straciallatela thing is still maintained right? (the vanilla gnome thing)
<pitti> jcastro: in principle yes
<pitti> but all the indicator changes can't be reverted at runtime
<pitti> so it becomes less and less useful these days
<jcastro> but if it doesn't run indicator-session then theoretically the apps should fall back right?
<pitti> no, the tests for appindicator are at build time, and with #ifdefs usually
<pitti> the Python changes are usually at runtime, but even they would just trigger the indicator over d-bus activation
<pitti> fortunately the package has never been in main :)
<seb128> pitti, no, they fallback
<pitti> seb128: the python ones? how?
<seb128> but the fallback is the libappindicator one
<seb128> any
<seb128> the libappindicator fallback to notification area
<seb128> if there is no applet running
<seb128> or rather no indicator service
<pitti> well, but that doesn't help really?
<pitti> since the behaviour of those is different
<seb128> well sort of
<seb128> it's a middle way yes
<pitti> i. e. they have menus instead of reacting to clicks straight away, etc.
<seb128> you are back to notification area
<seb128> but with the same menus
<seb128> right
<pitti> right
<seb128> I don't think we can do better
<pitti> I agree
<james_w> pitti: bug updated with some ideas for fixing this (nothing you can use currently)
<pitti> james_w: you rock, thanks
<james_w> pitti: if you can reproduce this using purely tag/status/etc. modifications on an existing bug I would love to know how
<james_w> because what I just wrote doesn't cover that at all
<james_w> and I wasn't able to trigger it using tags before staging took a nap
<pitti> james_w: I'm not sure I can; I think it often happens with attribute changes and operations
<pitti> my work around is to create fresh bug objects after just about every change
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> .lp_refresh() might save you some typing
<james_w> just causes it to re-GET itself, so you don't have to know where it came from
<pitti> oh, nice
<james_w> the new bug heat stuff will mean that we get 412s randomly from now on anyway
<james_w> because a script run from cron will occasionally update the value of heat in the bug between GET and PATCH
<tjaalton> pitti: yep, pushed
<pitti> tjaalton: cheers
<jcastro> http://lifehacker.com/5483366/simple-scan-makes-linux-scanning-beginner+friendly
<jcastro> simplescan is getting famous!
<hyperair> now if only my scanner would get proper linux drivers!
<kenvandine> woot
<pitti> simple-scan rocks indeed!
<rickspencer3> jcastro, interesting how implementing *fewer* features seems like genius to people
<pitti> rickspencer3: xsane doesn't have the option of converting multiple pages into a PDF, or quantizing colors
<rickspencer3> lol
<jcastro> I have fond memories of xsane, but it's about time to let it rest.
<pitti> multi-page PDFs for document is what pretty much everybody wants, but can't get from xsane or gimp
<jcastro> I am actually buying a scanner now
<rickspencer3> is it too late for me to say that simple scan was my idea?
 * rickspencer3 thinks about how to grub credit for this
 * pitti cheers rickspencer3
<mdeslaur> scanner drivers is a sore spot
<rickspencer3> nope, there is no way, it was all robert
<pitti> jcastro: beware, though; when I bought mine, _none_ of the ones that were in the shops would work with Linux
<rickspencer3> but I'll think of something
<pitti> jcastro: I bought an used one from ebay
<rickspencer3> my scanner "just works"
<jcastro> pitti: yeah, the due diligance on scanners is painful. :(
<jcastro> what I want is some neat receipts like thing to make expenses suck less
<pitti> jcastro: http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html FTW :)
<pitti> jcastro: 99% of what my scanner does is to scan snail mail of insurance companies and the like into PDFs
 * pitti hates paper
<pitti> tjaalton: 107_dont_filter_input_subsys.diff > that now means x.org reacts/wakes up for every udev event? wouldn't it be more efficient to just extend the matches to "input" and (I suppose) "serial"?
<tjaalton> pitti: that's what got in 1.8rc
<pitti> tjaalton: it shouldn't hurt functionality wise, the filter is primarily meant to avoid unnecessary wakeups/comparisons in the callback
<tjaalton> pitti: ok, I understand..
<tjaalton> so, "maybe" :)
<pitti> tjaalton: not a biggie, it just caught my eye on -changes, and I was curious
<tjaalton> I need to test it on my tablet too
<pitti> tjaalton: so serial wacom tables aren't class "input" then?
<tjaalton> I'd guess this was discussed already, will check
<tjaalton> pitti: no, 'tty'
<pitti> i. e. the kernel doesn't even have an evdev device for it?
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> the wacom driver talks to the device directly, not through input.h, I suppose
<tjaalton> something like that
<tjaalton> actually the subsystem is pnp, tty is for the tty device
 * Ng hrms at all the funky new stuff that appears when connecting an iphone to lucid. I need to get rhythmbox reading this :D
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm thinking that didrocks might want to start working for coredev in the next couple of years, what do you think?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: didn't we agree on centuries, rather? ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: I agree; the DMB meeting should happen right now, I hope he'll get approved
<pitti> didrocks: how is it going?
<didrocks> pitti: it's just done, approved \o/
<pitti> YAY!
<pitti> didrocks: well done
 * pitti ^5s didrocks
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> with such good sponsors… :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> didrocks, congrats!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;) and thanks for your testimonial again!
<tjaalton> pitti: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-February/005618.html
<seb128> didrocks, np ;-)
<tjaalton> pitti: so it's unnecessary to filter by the subsystem, since it's already done with ID_INPUT
<nigelb> seb128: looks like the rhythmbox package failed on amd64 (I only built on i386)
<seb128> nigelb, thanks for the work btw
<seb128> sorry it took me a while to review it
<nigelb> seb128: happy to help :)  you're a busy man
<nigelb> is there anything i can do on the build failure?
<seb128> look to the build log
<nigelb> it says "cp: cannot stat `./debian/source_rhythmbox.py': No such file or directory"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> I used the debdiff
<seb128> and forgot to bzr add
<seb128> sorry, fixing that
<nigelb> join the club
<seb128> I hate that with bzr packaging
<nigelb> lol
<seb128> I keep doing that
<nigelb> I made the same mistake, and rebuilt like 5 times
<nigelb> until Laney pointed out bzr add
<didrocks> seb128: well, tomboy will be back in UNE image for U1, so maybe the best thing is to take fspot back for importing photo? what do you think? (I speak about less effort and higher maintainability)
<seb128> didrocks, I think it makes sense to work on the same applications
<didrocks> agreed :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: it does't make UNE have a tad less "lite-weight for netbooks" feel
<didrocks> LaserJock: I agree, but gthumb is bringing two more depends in universe and nobody who knows the code. I think we can do that for lucid and discuss at UDS about default apps for lucid +1, trying to get lite-weight stuff (just trying to weigh the risk vs remaining time)
<didrocks> and lucid+1 seems a good time to experiment with that
<LaserJock> well, it's not making it worse anyway
<didrocks> right, we need a photo importer app
<LaserJock> Tomboy at least seems to have pretty decent performace for me (little slow on startup but otherwise OK)
<didrocks> same on my netbook
<LaserJock> f-spot is ... less than ideal, but not worse than what people have done in the past since it's been default for Ubuntu
<didrocks> LaserJock: I tried gthumb and in addition to the added universe depends, it needs to be patch as it has fixed screensize
<didrocks> so, let's add f-spot to have some photo importer tools until we discuss all those issues at UDS
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: so we're not doing Picasa ;p
<didrocks> LaserJock: not for that release at least ;)
<bryceh> pitti, meeting?
<seb128> bryceh, 30 min later
<pitti> bryceh: in 18 mins
<bryceh> pitti, is this a one time move or permanent change?
<pitti> bryceh: just today
<seb128> bryceh, rickspencer3 is having udw class
<bryceh> ok
<seb128> uodw
<seb128> or whatever it's called
<seb128> bryceh, you should have got email about it ;-)
 * tseliot wasn't notified either
<seb128> tseliot, read emails?
<seb128> you are both in Cc of that email
<bryceh> seb128, no I do not read email in bed ;-)
<bryceh> (or while brushing teeth, as more likely in this case ;-))
<tseliot> seb128: I read that email but I kind of skipped that line o_O
<tseliot> bah
<seb128> bryceh, hehe ;-)
<seb128> ok let me try to start a guest session
<seb128> if I go offline that thanks to plymouth still being broken
<didrocks> I think plymouth is still broken so…
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you think bug 444993 is worth a SRU in karmic? the change is trivial, and it seems that users are bugging vuntz upstream about the issue too, even though it's fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444993 in gnome-session "Toggling an application in gnome-session-properties and then closing too quickly can cause the change to not be recorded" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444993
<pitti> chrisccoulson: not high impact, so it could only fall under the "trivial and obvious patch" category; is it?
<rickspencer3> hi all
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the patch is to properly unref a widget on shutdown IIRC, so that everything is saved properly
<rickspencer3> my class is over
<rickspencer3> so team meeting in 4 minutes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sounds fine
<pitti> rickspencer3: how did it go?
<rickspencer3> pitti, excellent
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. would you mind adding a karmic task to the bug?
<rickspencer3> I suspect we will see a goocanvas based desktop to ship for Lucid + 1
<rickspencer3> j/k of coruse
<pitti> rickspencer3: FYI, I reviewed https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-featured-applications, but moved the milestone to beta-2
<seb128> re
<seb128> yes, switch user still crash xorg with plymouth there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<seb128> Keybuk, is there any info that would useful to fix that plymouth getting over xorg issue?
<seb128> Keybuk, I still get it every time I try opening a guest session
<chrisccoulson> i still haven't installed plymouth again, it makes it impossible for me to do anything useful
<Keybuk> seb128: I don't know that bug?
<Keybuk> by the time you start a guest session, plymouth should be long gone
<seb128> I get a text vt over xorg
<seb128> when I try to open a guest session
<pitti> Keybuk: bug 523788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<pitti> it's the one why half of the people have plymouth uninstalled right now
<Keybuk> pitti: that says "during boot"
<Keybuk> seb128 said "guest session"
<pitti> ah
<Keybuk> I know the cause of all of the "during boot" problems I think
<pitti> seb128: you confirmed it during boot, though
<Keybuk> I do not know anything about guest session problems
<chrisccoulson> so, bug 523788 is probably the issue i see then
<seb128> pitti, yes, I get that during boot too but not every time
<seb128> Keybuk, bug #511134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511134 in plymouth "get a text vt over xorg when trying to switch users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511134
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, ccheney chrisccoulson, bryceh, pitti, seb128,
<rickspencer3> who am I forgetting?
<pitti> both during boot and for guest session gdm starts a new X server, so it's not entirely implausible for the two effects to be related?
<seb128> Keybuk, does anybody read plymouth bugs? :-(
<ArneGoetje> o/
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> anyway, team meeting now, right?
<pitti> o/
<Keybuk> seb128: no point
<chrisccoulson> hey
<tkamppeter> hi
<ccheney> hi :)
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-02
<rickspencer3> hi tkamppeter
<Keybuk> it's like being a doctor at A&E after a major incident
<Keybuk> you know the cause of all the problems the patients are experiencing ;)
<bryceh> "Just uninstall the airplane crash, and you'll be right back to normal"
<Keybuk> pitti: it's completely impossible for the two effects to be related - plymouth isn't running when you switch users
<Keybuk> the symptoms may be the same, of course
<rickspencer3> so first order of business ...
<Keybuk> but the cause won't be
<rickspencer3> ok team meeting time
<didrocks> me, that's because I'm no more the compiz maintainer o/
<pitti> Keybuk: ah, thanks
<rickspencer3> :)
 * rickspencer3 taps mic
<rickspencer3> is this think on?
<Keybuk> pitti: I bet the switch user bug is that the first X server is created on the active VT because plymouth is running
<rickspencer3> I've lost of control of the meeting before it even started :/
<seb128> Keybuk, meeting, let's discuss that later
<Keybuk> pitti: and the second X server is created by gdm, and forced onto vt7 because the firstserver.stamp file doesn't exist
<seb128> or somewhere else
<Keybuk> pitti: so the two leap on each other
<pitti> ah
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let's go
<seb128> rickspencer3, we listen ;-)
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-02
<rickspencer3> here are the the actions from last week are done
<rickspencer3> except:
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to arrange call/meeting with ara, pitti, and seb128 regarding upgrade testing
<rickspencer3> RESULT: Not done yet
<rickspencer3> I'll get to this this week I hope
<rickspencer3> thanks to robert_ancell for doing a really really wonderful job with driving the Featured Apps spec
<rickspencer3> let's finalize that in next week's meeting
<rickspencer3> so
<rickspencer3> next item
<rickspencer3> welcomes
<rickspencer3> we have quite the explosion of Chris's on the desktop team
<rickspencer3> Chris Coulson, new Firefox and NM maintainer
 * chrisccoulson waves
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson, based in England, correct?
<chrisccoulson> that's correct
<rickspencer3> I'm sure everyone in the Ubuntu community knows chrisccoulson for his many years of contributions
<rickspencer3> our other new Chris is Chris Rogers, new UNE maintainer, also with a specialty in xorg maintenance
<rickspencer3> based in Sydney
<rickspencer3> so he's asleep atm
<rickspencer3> and goes by RAOF
 * pitti makes a mental note to ask for deciphering his nick tomorrow morning
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> perhaps that doesn't require an ACTION :)
<pitti> lol
<bryceh> and btw found out his official last name is "Halse Rogers" not just Rogers
<rickspencer3> ooops
<pitti> oh
<rickspencer3> my bad
<rickspencer3> thanks bryceh
 * pitti updates his muttaliases
<tseliot> :-)
<rickspencer3> now I have to wonder who this Chris Rogers guy we hired is then?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, heh
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so kenvandine is not available atm
<rickspencer3> so no partner update today
<rickspencer3> I will mention U1 briefly in the release status section though
<rickspencer3> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I forgot to remind Riddell, so let's move on
<rickspencer3> ccheney, mozilla update?
<pitti> apparnetly KDE 4.4.1 is just being landed
<rickspencer3> urk
<rickspencer3> ok
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i got the libsoup2.4-gnome, libproxy, webkit bits done working on epiphany itself now
<rickspencer3> ccheney, what's the status of the backporting?
<rickspencer3> good
<rickspencer3> ccheney, does epiphany seem as straight forward as asac was hoping?
<ccheney> not too bad but certainly not straight forward
<rickspencer3> mm
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> ccheney, will you be done by eow?
<ccheney> it requires forward porting code from hardy version to the new version since the new version uses gtk bits that moved out of it in new epiphany/gtk
<ccheney> i think i will be done by eow yea
<rickspencer3> great!
<ccheney> i don't know if the resulting stuff will run, so there will likely be debugging after i finish the code
<rickspencer3> I will sleep better when that is done :)
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> well, yeah
<rickspencer3> we should consider that as part of the project as well ;)
<ccheney> but i think i can have the stuff at least preliminary finished by eow
<rickspencer3> thanks ccheney
<rickspencer3> next is release status
<rickspencer3> I have a few items, but as usual, I would like to hand the mic to pitti to cover bugs and work items
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to pitti
<Riddell> yes we're in the middle of releasing 4.4.1
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> feel free to finish with the Kubuntu team and check back later!
<rickspencer3> first things first, after all
<pitti> I don't have a lot this week
<rickspencer3> music to my ears
<Riddell>  prio
<pitti> my most important message is to congratulate all of you for alpha-3
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html looks exemplary
<pitti> at the beginning we said this was a very optimistic list of WIs
<pitti> and we didn't drop too much
<pitti> for now, I'd just like everyone (the new CHrises in particular) to be aware of http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html
<pitti> so kenvandine has like 70% of the WIs, and everyone else can twiddle thumbs^W^Wfix bugs
<rickspencer3> fix bugs!
<kenvandine> hey... most of those are in the dx integration one
<kenvandine> which dbarth was going to clean up
<pitti> kenvandine: how much of SFTS is bonus at this point? I guess the "launch by defualt" bits aren't
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, we know
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> I did clean quite some dx integration ones
<bryceh> I like that desktop-bugs is helping us do WI's now
<pitti> bryceh: oops -- artifact from using linked bugs..
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> nothing else from me this week
<rickspencer3> so to answer your question pitti
<kenvandine> seb128, he needs to assign the individual WIs to his team members
<rickspencer3> I don't know the specific work items, but sabdfl was quite excited to finish out sfts with this extra level of integration effort
<rickspencer3> so I think they are not-optional
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, there are like 2 of those i think
<rickspencer3> kewl
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> but there's also some "add exceptiion handling to foo" bits
<rickspencer3> right
<pitti> which I'm not sure about; they sound like robustness fixes
<kenvandine> pitti, that is currently blocked
<rickspencer3> I am betting that those come back to us as bugs that need to be fixed ;)
<kenvandine> i am waiting for ryan to land some changes...
<rickspencer3> changes?
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<kenvandine> yeah... i warned you there would be a FFE
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> yeah yeah
<rickspencer3> but c'mon everyone
<pitti> kenvandine: for a new gwibber version?
<rickspencer3> we need to lock down so we can stop churn and fix bugs
<kenvandine> right now there is no way for us to capture individual  failures
<kenvandine> like an operation that fails for just one service
<kenvandine> ryan promised it like over a week ago...
<rickspencer3> POSTPONED
<rickspencer3> let's move on
<kenvandine> it shouldn't be high risk... but it blocks the last thing i want to do for exception handling
<kenvandine> ok
<rickspencer3> so also wrt to release status
<rickspencer3> the U1 team is locking down bits for Lucid
<rickspencer3> they have postponed some work items regarding control panel
<rickspencer3> Should have UI for user defined folders any day now
<rickspencer3> we already touched on Gwibber
<rickspencer3> note that we will not call it "Gwibber" in teh UI
<rickspencer3> I forget what it will be called in the UI, I presume it is specified in the blueprint
<rickspencer3> anything else wrt release status, or shall we move on?
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> x cursor at boot time
<rickspencer3> so currently, plymouth loads to show some boot progress
<rickspencer3> then x loads
<rickspencer3> at which point it displays the spinng cursor
<kenvandine> note: it will be called gwibber, but the window title bars will be more generic like "Broadcast messages"
<rickspencer3> sabdfl asks that we hide this cursor
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I assume this is not trivial, but also not terribly complicated
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<seb128> seems an xorg task, could be for RAOF maybe if he doesn't have too much to do already?
<pitti> it could also be done by gdm, I suppose?
<rickspencer3> seb128, that's what I was thinking, but I would like kenvandine and tseliot to provide guidance and oversight
<rickspencer3> pitti, hmmm, good point
<pitti> setting the mouse coursor to an invisible one, and changing to the normal one once it's done loading?
<seb128> pitti, gdm doesn't fix the gdm to desktop stage though
 * pitti doesn't know whether that's possible in gdm, though
<kenvandine> i know bratsche looked into this in karmic
<bryceh> rickspencer3, you can set the mouse cursor to an invisible cursor pretty easily
<tseliot> rickspencer3: we could move the cursor below the logo perhaps?
<seb128> dx came with a gdm workaround in karmic
<rickspencer3> sounds like there are some options
<kenvandine> yeah, i bet bratsche can give us advice
<didrocks> seb128: we still need the cursor once gdm is loaded to select user, session, and so on…
<pitti> tseliot: that sounds complex; it's a sprite on top of everything usually, isn't it? and hardware rendered?
<seb128> didrocks, that's busy cursor
<seb128> the issue there was, what happen when plymouth is not used
<seb128> or xsplash
<seb128> gdm should be spinning cursor in those cases
<pitti> should it?
<pitti> it doesn't seem plymouth related at all to me
<seb128> otherwise you get an empty screen and no activity
<seb128> well, when you have an animation you know things happen
<seb128> when you get an empty stalled screen not so much
<tseliot> maybe it's something that the plymouth upstart job can do?
<tseliot> (hide the cursor)
<seb128> also what happen for people using an another login manager?
<seb128> ie kubuntu
<tseliot> so that it's done only if you pass splash on boot
<didrocks> I agree with seb128, when gdm take some time and you don't have plymouth, it's good to have a feedback that the system isn't frozen
<tseliot> good point
<seb128> I would prefer to have that change in right place that a gdm specific workaround
<rickspencer3> ok, who can be on point to make this happen, even if RAOF ends up with the implementation, I don't feel it would be fair to ask him to design a solution
<rickspencer3> ?
 * rickspencer3 hears scampering noises
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, I had actually thought that it would be safer to do in gdm
<pitti> so that we don't break kdm, XFCE, and whatnot
<seb128> well I would prefer having plymouth going over mouse
<seb128> if that's possible
<seb128> but I don't know if that is
<chrisccoulson> pitti - isn't it only the greeter which has a connection to the display?
<chrisccoulson> (in which case, it would be too late wouldn't it?)
<pitti> seb128: that sounds hard to do (since it's rendered by hardware), but ICBW
<seb128> or mouse turned off during plymouth run
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the slave starts X
<seb128> like the plymouth script could turn curser off and on
<seb128> well, I said what I had to say
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it could pass options to X, or run programs in it (which it already does with the greeter)
<tseliot> seb128: when you see the cursor it means that plymouth has been already deactivated and left the bootsplash in the framebuffer
<seb128> I will let people who know figure ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, ok, i didn't realise that
<pitti> well, it's one of these little things which are again regression prone and nontrivial to implement
<pitti> (sounds like 20 new indicators *cough*)
<tseliot> heh
<rickspencer3> hmm
<seb128> I know we had the "hide cursor" discussion during dapper ui sprint
<seb128> ie a while ago ;-)
<seb128> and it's coming back regularly since and nobody came with a good way to do it
<pitti> rickspencer3: I guess we also don't really have an option to say "no", right?
<seb128> so it's probably not trivial
<rickspencer3> pitti, well
<rickspencer3> I can't say "no"
<rickspencer3> but I can say "it's hard, costly, and buggy"
<rickspencer3> and based on this conversation I will do that
<rickspencer3> however, we still need to try
<bratsche> As I recall seb128 is right that the cursor should be disabled by Xorg to begin with.. if you disable it in gdm then you're still probably going to see the cursor briefly before gdm starts.
<pitti> I think I could give me a hard limit of one hour to ask people and play around with that
<seb128> if nobody comes with a good idea I guess I would go with the gdm hack
<rickspencer3> pitti, would you be willing to coordinate a plan of attack?
<pitti> bratsche: ok, thanks; that helps already
<rickspencer3> I'll summarize a list of options from this discussion to discuss with sabdfl
<pitti> but if we change X to hide the cursor by default, we'd break all non-gdm setups
<tseliot> how about making the cursor invisible?
<tseliot> and making it visible after we're done with gdm, etc.?
<pitti> tseliot: invisible, hide, still the same problem -- something has to turn it back on later
<bratsche> pitti: I'm not sure.. don't most other display managers set the cursor at some point?
<pitti> i. e. fix gdm, kdm, xdm, ldm, raw X, custom setups without a WM, etc.
<pitti> bratsche: xdm certainly doesn't :)
<bratsche> Oh, hmm.
<pitti> and I get bug reports where people use startx
<pitti> which is fine for specialized setups, embedded stuff, and whatnot
 * mclasen recommends asking upstream...
<tseliot> pitti: we can make the cursor visible again when stopping the plymouth upstart job
<pitti> hence my original point to limit it to gdm itself
<Keybuk> isn't there an X patch around somewhere that adds a command-line option to hide the cursor by default
<Keybuk> in which case, you could add that option from the existing gdm plymouth transition patch
<Keybuk> (likewise kdm)
<pitti> so that gdm says "start X with cursor hidden" and enables it later on
<tseliot> Keybuk: yep
<pitti> so that we can avoid changing the default X behaviour
<Keybuk> that'd mean that the cursor is *only* hidden in the cases where we've already got a patched window manager
<Keybuk> and in the case where plymouth was running
<pitti> Keybuk: exactly
<Keybuk> that way you then just need a second half of the patch to turn the cursor back on ;-)
<seb128> can we do what mclasen recommends too
<seb128> and ask upstream if they have an idea on how to do that too
<Keybuk> sure
<pitti> ok, sounds good
<rickspencer3> all
<rickspencer3> I will be happy for this conv. to carry on
<rickspencer3> but let's window down the meeting first
<rickspencer3> then I can let you get back to the discussion
<pitti> I think we covered all we can in the meeting
<rickspencer3> any other business?\
<seb128> yes
<Keybuk> Fedora seem to have a patch for this
<seb128> yes was a reply to pitti's comment
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'll take the action to coordinate this, file bug, investigate options, etc.
<seb128> no other business
<rickspencer3> pitti, thank you!
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> that's a wrap
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<seb128> thanks
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<tseliot> thanks++
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<didrocks> thanks, was interesting :)
<rickspencer3> btw, I'm stepping out for an hour or so
<rickspencer3> back for an early Eastern edition
<rickspencer3> oh, back way before then
<bryceh> thanks
<pitti> thanks everyone
<ccheney> thanks
<tseliot> Keybuk: any links to patch?
<Keybuk> tseliot: none, I just know I've seen it somewhere :p
<Keybuk> googling for "patch" and "pointer" is err, not helpful
<tseliot> Keybuk: ah, ok
<tseliot> hehe
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> I think it might be a configure option actually
<Keybuk> ./configure --enable-null-root-cursor
<didrocks> Keybuk: try "yahooing", maybe? ;)
<mclasen> or look at the fedora package...
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> our X server package has the ability to be built with ./configure --enable-null-root-cursor
<Keybuk> which modifies the dix/cursor.c's CreateRootCursor() function
<Keybuk> I guess we'd want that to be moved to if() rather than #if and turned into a command-line option
<Keybuk> someone will have to write that patch
<tjaalton> what about hiding it until some amount of movement?
<tjaalton> no, I'm not volunteering ;)
<pitti> mclasen: I don't see a patch for this in http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/xorg-x11-server/, though (but thanks for pointing out, will dig further)
<chrisccoulson> i just tried looking there too
<seb128> me too ;-)
<kklimonda> hey, what is the dell mini model you use for tests?
<pitti> anyway, /me waves good night
<pitti> gotta run now
<kklimonda> g'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> 'night pitti
<seb128> pitti, see you
<seb128> kklimonda, mini10v
<mclasen> pitti: we definitively had code for hide-the-cursor initially, though
<didrocks> good night pitti
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/xorg-x11-server/OLPC-3/xserver-1.5.0-hide-cursor.patch?revision=1.1&view=markup ?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that change is in the latest version anyway
<LaserJock> kenvandine: are there any particular tricks I can play if gwibber stops starting up?
<LaserJock> kenvandine: like, can I temporarily move my config?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wb
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<kenvandine> LaserJock, known desktopcouch bug
<kenvandine> being worked on now
<LaserJock> kenvandine: oh, well fine then, I won't worry about debugging :-)
<LaserJock> I thought it was a local issue
<kenvandine> LaserJock, thx though :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang is working it now
<kenvandine> LaserJock, for reference bug 530716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530716 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch starts, but applications can't access it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530716
<LaserJock> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<chrisccoulson> right, baby time
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<pascal80> qexit/quit
<baptiste_> «-- Chris Coulson <chris.coulson@canonical.com>» whoow
<baptiste_> did I miss something
<chrisccoulson> hey baptiste_
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<baptiste_> fine
<baptiste_> so You're now working for canonical
<baptiste_> I thought you didn't want to
<chrisccoulson> did i say that?
<chrisccoulson> and yes, i am now, since yesterday :)
<baptiste_> at least you deserve it :) congrats
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> bah, hadess is not around anymore
<chrisccoulson> i have a small fix for a build issue in g-u-s and i'm not sure whether to just go ahead and commit it
<baptiste_> you have a GNOME git account?
<chrisccoulson> baptiste_ - yeah
<chrisccoulson> but i don't normally commit without asking to module maintainer first
<seb128> don't I would say
<seb128> that's fine when you have worked a bit with the maintainer and he tells you to commit small fixes
<seb128> but when you didn't ask before
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll wait until tomorrow then
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to update gedit now
<baptiste_> sometimes hades comes back online later in the evening
<seb128> chrisccoulson, feel free to call it a day
<seb128> there is no hurry
<seb128> I will not stop you if you want to do it though ;-)
<seb128> there is gtksourceview2 to do to
<chrisccoulson> i don't plan to do very much tonight, after having a late night last night
<seb128> if you want to do the set
<chrisccoulson> but a couple of updates isn't too bad
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can look at gtksourceview2 too
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> and a bit of bug triage whilst watching TV
<seb128> I will do that to but before time to take a shower
<seb128> be back in a bit
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can we swap? I do the gedit update and you loose your hair trying to patch LP :)
<seb128> I will also try to get that xorg crash reported
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> you want to do those updates instead? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: if you do the LP work, yes ;)
<seb128> you both want extra tasks? ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure I can find things to do for you!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: that's the time when we have to run, I guess :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> anyway I'm the one running for now
<seb128> trying to get that xorg crash reported
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your evening :)
<didrocks> too late ^^
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - LP work?
<chrisccoulson> heh, he disappeared quickly there ;)
<rickspencer3> something must be wrong
<rickspencer3> I am actually prepared for the Eastern Edition meeting
<RAOF> Good morning.
<Nafai> RAOF: Congrats on joining Canonical! :)
<RAOF> Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> ooh, another chris ;)
<didrocks> good morning RAOF
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right ;)
<TheMuso> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, is that because you're in a different time zone this week?
<RAOF> Good, bright, sunny morning to you too.
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I don't know
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, maybe because you are further east?
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<TheMuso> So we move the meeting earlier for this morning. I receive a call yesterday to move the appointment I had later this morning to late next week. Oh well never mind.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, RAOF, robert_ancell ready for Eastern edition?
<RAOF> We're all up nowe :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: sure
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Yes.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah I know. Just annoying.
<robert_ancell> ready
<bryceh> hmm, maybe I should move to the eastern edition with raof
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-02
<rickspencer3> bryceh, that would be fine it it works for you
<rickspencer3> anyway, please peruse the wiki for the minutes from this morning
 * TheMuso reads...
<rickspencer3> RAOF, so typically at this point, folks read the meeting minutes from the Euro Edition
<rickspencer3> and then we walk through it real quick
<RAOF> Ok.
<TheMuso> hrm interesting.
<RAOF> This might also be where I say my surname is “Halse Rogers”, not “Rogers” :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, yeah, you can see that in the minutes
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, what's "oh interesting?"
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: The X cursor. Doesn't affect me, but wanting it gone is interesting from a technical perspective.
<rickspencer3> ah
<TheMuso> And a user perspective
 * kenvandine is anxiously awaiting a fixed desktopcouch... 
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: As for audio, I think the only thing noteworthy this week is that performance bugs for applications that don't have native pulseaudio support should be fixed.
<TheMuso> When used in Ubuntu via pulseaudio.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, does this effect pygame?
<rickspencer3> I assigned you a bug about that I believe
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: No, as libsdl has native pulse support.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes I saw that, and I asked a question in the bug in question.
<TheMuso> And what is more, things have been set up such that the pulseaudio output version of libsdl is on the CD
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, unfortunately I don't quite grock all that, I'll look at the bug
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell done looking through the minutes?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yup.  A lot of X cursor discussion :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: There is several binary packages of libsdl, all linking against different audio backends. The seeds have been tweaked such that the version of libsdl that is shipped, is the version that has pulseaudio output support.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, so presumedly the pygame bug is now fixed in Lucid by that?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes.
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Yup.
<TheMuso> Which is why I asked for people to check in the bug.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let's roll
<rickspencer3> first
<rickspencer3> welcome to the Chris's of the world
<rickspencer3> !
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, welcome!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, very groovy to have you on board
<rickspencer3> I will leave it to pitti to work with you to decipher your irc nick
<rickspencer3> I still need to follow up with ara wrt upgrade testing
<rickspencer3> for partner update, the key thing here is that U1 team is postponing some features in order to buckle down and deliver with quality in Lucid
<rickspencer3> big day for Riddell, as KDE 4.4.1 landed
<rickspencer3> this means lots of packaging and uploading
<rickspencer3> and lots of new goodness
<rickspencer3> in terms of mozilla status ...
<rickspencer3> seems that only ephinany is left for the hideous backporting work
<rickspencer3> next week ccheney will switch to functional testing and bugfixing
<rickspencer3> release status wise
<rickspencer3> highlights here are that desktop team did not postpone much!
<rickspencer3> it is not past time to change things
<rickspencer3> most efffort should be bug fix oriented now
<rickspencer3> there are some exceptions
<rickspencer3> especially wrt social from the start
<rickspencer3> there is a feature or two to add
<rickspencer3> and some bugs to fix
<rickspencer3> and some UI to push around
<rickspencer3> then was the xcursor discussion
<rickspencer3> pitti will be leading those efforts
<rickspencer3> I'll give sabdfl a status tomorrow, and we'll take it from there
<rickspencer3>  
<rickspencer3> any questions, comments, additions?
<TheMuso> Other than my audio update above, no.
<robert_ancell> not from me
<RAOF> I'll be sending out a (hopefully final) call for nouveau testing soon, hopefully today.  It'd be nice if everyone with nvidia hardware gives it a whirl.
<rickspencer3> thanks RAOF
<rickspencer3> RAOF, so for the team meeting next week, it will go like
<rickspencer3> on Monday I will forget to send out a reminder to provide an activity report and to attend the meeting
<rickspencer3> then on Tuesday pitti will notice this and do it for me
<rickspencer3> RAOF, so just look over the other activity reports and base yours off that
<rickspencer3> if there is anything that you do that you feel should not be shared publicaly, you can send that along privately
<rickspencer3> but this doesn't happen too much
<rickspencer3> make sense
<rickspencer3> ?
<RAOF> Ok.  The one I sent you seems a little verbose compared to the ones on the wiki.
 * rickspencer3 looks
<RAOF> Makes sense.  And mail the report to you, or put it straight on the wiki, or don't care?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, it's easier for me if you just put it on the wiki
<rickspencer3> but if you prefer to email it, that is fine also
<RAOF> Wiki is easy.
 * rickspencer3 reads activity report
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah I just stick it in wiki
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I see you have some agenda items
<RAOF> Oh, yes.
<rickspencer3> do you want to discuss that now?
<Keybuk> pitti: since adding an important sleep statement, I can replicate the plymouth issue everytime now :p
<RAOF> Might as well raise it.
<RAOF> I was talking with Laney in #debian-cli, and there's a bit of dissatisfaction about desktop team members patching stuff that the cli-{apps,libs} teams maintain and not sending patches back up.
<rickspencer3> RAOF raises the issue debian maintainers for mono feel that our patches are not flowing upstream to debian fast enough
<rickspencer3> RAOF, what is blocking the flow of packages back to debian?
<rickspencer3> also note that we will never be able to make every upstream happy and also make our users happy
<RAOF> I think it's a lack of communication.
<RAOF> Yeah, there's a tension there.
<rickspencer3> (not that this specific situation can't be improved)
<rickspencer3>  "lack of communication" sounds rather vague
<RAOF> I'm not sure what effect the construction of a pkg-cli package set in Ubuntu will have, either.
<rickspencer3> are our patches not done publically in LP?
<jono> hey
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I don't know what pkg-cli is
<rickspencer3> is this all mono stuff?
<bryceh> rick, it's probably a push vs. pull dichotomy
<bryceh> like they're expecting to see us push patches up, we're expecting them to pull them from us?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: There's a proposal before the TB to create a pkg-cli-{apps,libs} package set that would mirror the Debian pkg-cli-{apps,libs} maintained packages.
<Laney> It's not a proposal. It's been approved.
<RAOF> Since almost all of the Debian pkg-cli-{apps,libs} team members actually primarily work in Ubuntu, this makes quite a lot of sense.
<RAOF> Laney: Ah, thanks.
<jcastro> Laney: does that approval fix your concerns?
<RAOF> bryceh: I think possible just a ping that we *have* touched a package would be nice - there's almost always someone from the team around in IRC.
<Laney> no, that's really orthogonal
<rickspencer3> RAOF, that sounds like something that should be automated
<robert_ancell> is there an easy way to purge all uninstalled packages?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: True.  Can you subscribe to uploads to a package set in LP?
<Nafai> robert_ancell: http://ascending.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/apt-tip-purge-removed-packages/
<Nafai> If you find a simpler way, let me know :)
<robert_ancell> Nafai, thanks!
<Nafai> np
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I don't know
<rickspencer3> but if they just want to know when stuff has changed, that's very basic tooling
<robert_ancell> packages leave their upstart files around which causes warnings on boot (and potentially all sorts of dangerous behaviour)
<Laney> What we want ideally is for people to do changes directly in Debian, since it's a goal to keep stuff in sync.
<RAOF> Laney: Would a ping be sufficient?  There's a tension here between not wanting to have a maintainer-lock in Ubuntu and sensibly collaborating with the maintaining team.
<Laney> What is more realistic is for uploaders to think about whether their patches are something Debian might want, and file reports pushing them back.
<rickspencer3> ok
<Laney> that's what we ask for MOTU stuff, and it makes just as much sense here
<rickspencer3> this is just normal sending patches upstream workflow
<rickspencer3> is there a reason that mono is impacted differentially by this?
<Laney> for GNOME, you guys tend to follow upstream and not Debian so it doesn't make as much sense there
<Laney> but the mono stuff (tomboy excepted) follows Debian more closely
<Laney> and, as RAOF said, we are mostly Ubuntu users in the Debian team anyway, so we are likely to be receptive to fixes that you guys want for Ubuntu releases
<RAOF> Mono's a bit different because the Debian team maintaining it is full of Ubuntuites.
<jcastro> in the past I thought most of the work happened in debian and was just synced back, is that not the case anymore?
<Laney> that's the current topic :)
<RAOF> jcastro: That's what we want to preserve
<rickspencer3> ok
<jcastro> right
<rickspencer3> the f-spot patch is ideosyncratic, so not a good example
<Laney> So the thing that triggered this was the latest f-spot upload. This seems to have been a patch sweep of LP.
<rickspencer3> I am wondering if this is really a widespread issue
<Laney> well once a package falls out of sync without anything done about it, it gets harder to get it back in that state
<Laney> I guess I want to know if you guys consider that something that you want to work towards
<rickspencer3> Laney, in general, we prefer not to carry patches
<rickspencer3> if we do work and it makes sense for upstream
<rickspencer3> it's better for everyone if the patch goes upstream
<robert_ancell> right, so I made the Launchpad integration patch - I want to look at making libupstream-gtk in Lucid+1 so we can push all these patches upstream
<Laney> so, what you have here are Debian maintainers that want to work with you guys
<rickspencer3> this is a time in the cycle when we tend to fall behind with upstream patches
<rickspencer3> Laney, right
<rickspencer3> I think this is a good heads up, but I am not sure the problem has really festered at this point
<Laney> well it's best to bring it up before it becomes a big problem
<rickspencer3> I think we should ask jcastro to look into it and let us know if there is more falling on the floor than I think
<jcastro> yeah
<rickspencer3> Laney, yes agreed
<rickspencer3> please, never hesitate to speak up
<jcastro> RAOF: I'd like to have a follow up hallway discussion at UDS too ..
<rickspencer3> this is an important issue, and we take it seriously
<RAOF> jcastro: I look forward to it! :)
<jcastro> the debian/ubuntu collab in the mono team has always been an excellent example of collaboration, we'd like to not lose that
<rickspencer3> thanks Laney and RAOF
<bryceh> jcastro, I've wondered if it might make sense to have something like an inverse of the merge-o-matic... that flags packages with patches that need review for going upstream
<Laney> we would welcome desktop team members to work directly in Debian
<Laney> the benefit to Ubuntu is the same
<bryceh> jcastro, and some way to track patches which have been reviewed and deemed only valid for Ubuntu or something
<jcastro> bryceh: the +patches view lands on thursday which might help
<Laney> (and now that we all have RAOF, maybe this can happen ;)
<RAOF> bryceh: That would be a nice bonus for DEP-3 headers, I suspect.  Having something that parses & uses them.
<jcastro> Laney: every UDS we have a debian healthcheck session, I will add this to the agenda
<Laney> hopefully I can be there
<seb128> re
<RAOF> Good morning
<seb128> hey RAOF
<LaserJock> jcastro: do you have any numbers on % of upstreamed patches? Is that even remotely quantifable?
<jcastro>  hah, man.
<jcastro> ask for a pony instead, it's more realistic
<Laney> It's realistic if you insist on DEP3 headers :)
<jcastro> yes
<Laney> which itself is unrealistic
 * Laney runs
<bryceh> hehe
<RAOF> submittodebian would make a low-end estimate possible, I'd have thought.
<jcastro> yeah, but you have to think about other things too, like people who don't use submittodebian (larger number of people raised their hands when I asked that question than I was expecting)
<jcastro> or the group of people who are DDs and fix it in debian directly
<jcastro> or the group of people who are maintainers in an $upstream and fix it there directly ...
<RAOF> Yes.  It would be a *very* conservative lower bound.
<jcastro> I think the way to go about it is just continue to improve team-to-team relationships across projects instead of trying to figure out a number we know will be wrong anyway
<jcastro> RAOF: that said on thursday lp will land a +patches view that will make patches harder to miss
<LaserJock> jcastro: I wondered if you could use something like Closes: LP #xxxx in Debian changelog entries for instance
<LaserJock> although that sounds really hackish
<Laney> That already happens
<jcastro> it's on the list of things to look at actually
<LaserJock> I swear I could do a PhD just on data mining Ubuntu-Debian bug stuff
<jcastro> LaserJock: also, some upstreams have the lp plugin installed, we could probably start measuring there
<jcastro> LaserJock: we had this discussion at UDS, the problem is that most of the ideas we want take a bunch of effort and we only have like 4 dudes on the lp bugs team
<jcastro> but +patches will be a start
<Laney> who is that view aimed at?
<jcastro> you can use it on a team, a person, a package, or a project
<LaserJock> jcastro: is +patches on the source package or on individual bug reports or ?
<jcastro> at some point I want it to suck in sources from external bug trackers as well
<jcastro> so you can do lp.net/tomboy/+patches and see the world
<jcastro> (or whatever)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> that's what I really loved about Harvest
<LaserJock> was looking at Fedora patches
<jcastro> yeah it's basically harvest with a larger scope
<LaserJock> I would take a package-of-interest and look around at other distros and see what all people were doing
<jcastro> yup
<LaserJock> I ended up finding a great patch from Zenwalk for an upstream project I maintain doing that
<jcastro> https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/PatchTracking
<jcastro> LaserJock: Laney: I'll blog about it when it lands, afterwards I'd love to have a discussion on how to make it work out better for you.
 * jcastro has to take off now
<LaserJock> I still wish we had a "Push to Debian" button in LP
<LaserJock> even if it just spat out a properly formated email :-)
<Laney> It's not that much effort to fire up reportbug -B debian xxx and type away
<seb128> when you don't get flamed for having an ubuntu version in the log
<seb128> I tend to not bother sending most of the changes to debian because we get those upstream usually so they go back to debian too with the next update
<bryceh> ditto
<bryceh> (actually jcristau has specifically told me he prefers that)
<Laney> it makes sense for the packages where you follow the development series
<LaserJock> Laney: I hate reportbug and rarely use it, I would love something in LP
<Laney> LaserJock: have you tried the gtk+ UI?
<LaserJock> no, last time I used it was probably 3 years ago
<RAOF> That seems to crash with alarming frequency for me.
<LaserJock> I rarely report bugs to Debian and instead usually talk to developers directly
<LaserJock> but I don't have that much patch pushing to do
<bryceh> yeah, I'd probably send more stuff to debian if the tools were easier.
<Laney> You can use your normal mail client if you learn the syntax of submit@bdo
<seb128> kenvandine, there?
<Nafai> bryceh: Heh, I have long-time Debian friends that complain about Ubuntu and having to use a web interface for bug stuff :)
<seb128> kenvandine, are you getting somewhere with the f-spot editing change?
<seb128> Nafai, you can use emails with launchpad
<Nafai> I've recently learned this
<Laney> there's a little bit of give involved in learning the tools, but the real benefit is worth it imo
<LaserJock> I completly fail on the email methods, apparently I'm too dumb for it :-)
<LaserJock> I end up with dupes and all kinds of weirdness
<bryceh> same
<bryceh> "learn the syntax" != "easy"  ;-)
<bryceh> I do it rarely enough that I have to re-learn the syntax every time
 * TheMuso almost always uses email for bugs that require simple changes, i.e status change etc.
<bryceh> I've tried using the command line tools to do the mail formatting and such, but find they don't simplify much
<Laney> I don't contend that it's easy, just that doing it is worth it
<LaserJock> if I care enough I just become a DM on the package
<LaserJock> that also works for a limited number of bugs
<bryceh> Laney, ok, well I remain to be convinced of this ;-)
<Laney> obviously depends on the individuals/teams concerned. Some may find that tossing a URL to a patch works well.
<seb128> RAOF, you do gtk# hacking right? ;-) did you ever worked on f-spot before?
<TheMuso> o/c
<RAOF> seb128: I've done some gtk# hacking; I haven't touched f-spot before.
<RAOF> Need help with the f-spot editing change?
<seb128> yes, I was going to suggest that
<seb128> kenvandine seems to face issues with that
<seb128> and to be busy with gwibber and other things too
<seb128> I've the feeling he could use some help there
<seb128> did you talk with him about that already?
<RAOF> I haven't, no.
<seb128> can you try to check with him when he's around maybe?
<RAOF> Yeah, I will.
<seb128> I'm not sure how much work you have on your plates already so feel free to say no
<seb128> but that's a change which we should have got in lucid for alpha3
<seb128> so would be nice to get that moving now ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> didrocks, can you push the gnome-games update you did to bzr?
 * seb128 grrrrs at robert_ancell for gnome-games renames
<robert_ancell> seb128, what's wrong with the renames?
<seb128> they annoy me
<seb128> first a tetris not named tetris doesn't make sense :p
<seb128> and they break scoring now
<seb128> I need to migrate score in postinst
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, that's not my fault.  I think the names are crap too
<seb128> and create the correct score files there too
<seb128> right now scoring is not working for new names
<robert_ancell> seb128, I personally would have liked to drop tetris as it always seems to be problematic
<seb128> we can drop it from the default install if we didn't yet
<seb128> or you speak about upstream?
<seb128> robert_ancell, good work on the feature apps btw!
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, in ubuntu
<seb128> I like the list
<seb128> and you did a good job justifying the changes etc
<robert_ancell> seb128, cool, it sounds like just a few modifications and we'll be done!
<robert_ancell> seb128, have you used miro?
<seb128> changes -> choices
<seb128> robert_ancell, no
 * TheMuso finds what was gnome tetris, and thinks the new name is stupid. Nobody will recognise it for what it really is.
<robert_ancell> seb128, TheMuso we could patch the desktop entry?
<TheMuso> I would think so, but its not up to me.
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I still don't get why upstream did that
<seb128> and why you didn't oppose them since you are part of their team ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, legal fear of the term "tetris"
<robert_ancell> seb128, I wouldn't say that the GNOME Games team is really that organised when it comes to making decisions.  Stuff just generally happens
<seb128> I fail to see somebody suing gnome for calling a game gnometris
<robert_ancell> IANAL
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm wondering if swell-foop and lightsoff are buggy
<seb128> their makefiles don't install score files?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'd say they are buggy.  They're very new
<seb128> bah
<seb128> those opengl games are too slow to be played on my laptop wth?
<azteech> anyone here have a recommendation for a good Howto for Ubuntu and hackintosh (snow leopard 10.6) ?
<azteech> have someone that is interested is dual booting the two OS's
<seb128> azteech, not me
<bryceh> wb rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> thanks bryceh
<rickspencer3> weird being on East Coast time
<azteech> seb128, thanks ..
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-03
<seb128> re
<seb128> Laney, still there?
<seb128> RAOF, who complained about the f-spot update exactly?
<RAOF> Laney.
<seb128> bah
<Laney> please take it constructively
<seb128> I just read the meeting logs
<seb128> I can't believe me fixing bugs for lucid is a troll subject now
 * Laney rolls eyes
<seb128> Laney, most of the changes are upstream git backports and I got the most of the other ones commited after the upload
<seb128> I'm not sure what we would win by us to open every upstream bug and git commit in the bts too
<Laney> I know you work with upstream, but you could also work with Debian too
<seb128> I can start doing that if you want
<seb128> I can open every bug with get in launchpad in the bts
<seb128> and a bug in the bts for every git commit too
<seb128> but I fail to see that as a good use of my time or of yours
<Laney> I'm sorry that you can't see that I was trying to be constructive
<seb128> well so tell me what I should have done there
<seb128> knowing I had closing those hundredpapercut bugs on my todolist for weeks and I managed to free one hour to do that
<seb128> ie I don't have enough free time to start argue in the bts for every choice we take in ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, ?
<seb128> Laney, would you be happier with me sending a debdiff in the bts? or a bug for each changeset?
<seb128> Laney, or me pinging you guys with a list of changes I want to upload
<seb128> in which case how long do you want us to wait if you are busy or not interested to get those uploaded?
<Laney> you can even just talk to us directly, yes
<Laney> and of course it is your right to upload what you need to
<Laney> hopefully we will be able to give you some kind of indication as to our thoughts
<james_w> seb128: "knowing I had closing those hundredpapercut bugs on my todolist for weeks and I managed to free one hour to do that"
<james_w> if you had mentioned the patches a week ago, could you have synced today instead?
<seb128> james_w, the patches are sitting in upstream git and launchpad for weeks
<seb128> I did comment on the bug saying that if upstream doesn't roll a tarball I would upload those before beta
<seb128> on the bug*s* rather
<seb128> which I did
<Laney> we could even think about pushing a snapshot of the stable branch
<Laney> which we did for mono
<seb128> I did considering doing one
<RAOF> So, perhaps what could happen here is actually the reverse?  That pkg-cli-apps should be subscribed to the packages in Launchpad, and proactively pulling bugs from there?
<seb128> but I didn't want to fight autotools for that
<seb128> and there was some hundredpapercut fixes which were not in git anyway
<seb128> though I did ping #f-spot again and got 3 of those commited since
<seb128> also I fail to see those change as interesting for debian, that's purely doing some upstream fixes snapshothing to match your schedule
<seb128> debian will probably be better to just wait the next tarball in some weeks
<seb128> and we can sync again after lucid
<james_w> right, but if they were to say they were interested, and do the snapshot themselves, they you would have less work?
<seb128> there is no reason to play backport every git commit when you are not about to freeze
<seb128> james_w, could be but I doubt it
<Laney> most of the active members of the team are Ubuntu users, you know
<seb128> as said those changes where sitting there for weeks
<seb128> anybody could have picked and uploaded to debian
<seb128> I did it yesterday because now was time to get those in lucid
<james_w> seb128: but you were just saying that they had no need to for Debian's sake. Knowing that it would be useful to Ubuntu may have been a trigger.
<seb128> well I wanted to get that done yesterday
<seb128> I didn't want to dump a list of 15 bugs on debian and say "get that uploaded today or I will upload to lucid"
<seb128> I would consider that rude, they don't have to react to our schedule or me wanting to get changes in lucid
<seb128> I'm fine for them to pick that when they want or wait for next tarball and we can sync again next cycle
<seb128> it would have been as much work to open debian bugs than just upload and let them cherrypick if they want from the upload
<james_w> right, I was just asking as you said that you had been wanting to get the papercut bugs uploaded for weeks
<james_w> which implied you had a list of bugs you were going to look at and asses patches from
<james_w> so taking 10 minutes to ask if someone else could go over that list might have saved you some effort
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/lucid-round-7 was the list
<seb128> and I've been pointing it regularly on #f-spot
<seb128> but anyway troll aside it doesn't really reply to my question from before
<seb128> Laney, how would you like me to process next time I've a list of changes or bugs we want to fix?
<seb128> drop you the list by email? on IRC?
<seb128> wait for you guys to do the work? how long?
<seb128> I'm sorry but I don't see why you couldn't pick patches from an upload rather than from bugs
<seb128> it's quicker for me to upload that to open bugs for every issue in the bts
<seb128> and it shouldn't be extra work for you either
<Laney> you should think of working with the Debian maintainers as a helpful thing, not a hindrance. If you want us to consider including a patch then just let us know. We are quite able to communicate sensibly.
<Laney> and if we ever disagree then of course you can upload what you need to
<seb128> ok fine
<seb128> what is your prefered way to know about a patch?
<seb128> IRC ping? being subscribed on launchpad and who? bug in the debian bts?
<Laney> IRC is fine.
<seb128> note that I usually do
<RAOF> And, I guess in future, subscribing the pkg-cli team on launchpad might be worthwhile?
<seb128> but I didn't think dropping 10 git commit or bug numbers out of the blue to you would be useful
<Laney> I don't know how that will work, but maybe
<Laney> we'll have to work this out
<seb128> as said Debian can as well wait 10 days for the next tarball and spare all the extra work
<Laney> right, we might have done that indeed.
<Laney> but we didn't get the chance in this case :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well I didn't want to block on anybody or pressure anybody
<seb128> but I note for next time to try to schedule earlier and ask when we have time
<seb128> so we can sit a bit on people to pick changes or not
<seb128> and then decide on what we need to do
<seb128> we never had real issues keeping f-spot in sync and I see no reason why we should have some now ;-)
<Laney> generalising somewhat, there are also some gbrainy changes that you guys did which Debian certainly would take
<Laney> anyway I must go to bed
<Laney> goodnight
<rickspencer3> goodnight Laney
<seb128> 'night Laney
<RAOF> Night
<rickspencer3> I think there will be a better time to address this issue
<seb128> and I'm not responsive for those ;-)
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> as we are in beta 1 time, I think tensions will run high, and focus needs to be on Ubuntu quality
<seb128> and I think we also need to discuss Debian pulling our work
<rickspencer3> let's solve this at UDS
<rickspencer3> yes
<seb128> rather than always expecting us to ask them before
<rickspencer3> at UDS or the right venue
<rickspencer3> this is not the time or place
 * rickspencer3 points to Ubuntu users waiting for Lucid LTS
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<LaserJock> seb128: have you seen build failures in lucid on packages that use scrollkeeper for docs because the build tries to get scrollkeeper-omf.dtd from the net?
<seb128> LaserJock, no
<LaserJock> hmm, weird
<seb128> it's weird the dtd should be installed locally
<seb128> rarian-compat: /usr/share/xml/scrollkeeper/dtds/scrollkeeper-omf.dtd
<LaserJock> yeah ... except my package doesn't have a dep on rarian-compat
<LaserJock> but this thing builds in Debian fine
<seb128> weird
<seb128> anyway time to go to bed there
<seb128> 'night
<desrt> mclasen: hey
<mclasen> yes ?
<desrt> talked to company a bit earlier today
<desrt> did you see it?
<mclasen> I saw him do my work for me, yeah
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i'm going to merge a substantial simplification to the API
<desrt> all memory management is being removed
<desrt> and it's going stack-allocated
<mclasen> I'm all for simple
<desrt> then open() and close() are going to become solely operations on the builder itself -- no constructing new builders
<desrt> it will have _init(&builder) / _clear(&builder) API style
<desrt> do you feel that this is acceptable?
<mclasen> a bit different from GString then
<desrt> there's another alternative
<desrt> do the same thing but make it trivially heap-allocated
<desrt> this reintroduces the problem of if end() should do a free or not...
<desrt> the nice thing about the stack-allocated approach is that if you try to clear it twice you just see a bunch of zeros the second time
<desrt> instead of trying to access invalid memory
<mclasen> is there a strong danger of freeing twice here ?
<desrt> yes
<mclasen> I mean, any stronger than for any other _unref function ?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> gstring has exactly the same problem
<desrt> but it is mitigated by being able to directly access the ->str
<desrt> the "official" way to get the finished string is to call _free() with the 'free_contents' set to FALSE
<desrt> then use the return value
<desrt> this has the side-effect that the GString structure itself is freed
<desrt> that really can't be bound...
<mclasen> direct access is totally a supported operation for GString
<mclasen> so, will the stack-based approach be ok for bindings ?
<desrt> yes.  but it doesn't exist for gvariantbuilder
<desrt> i'm inclined to think yes because it's very similar to other APIs that we already have
<desrt> GValue comes to mind
<desrt> a stack-allocated structure that needs to be 'unset' in order not to leak
<mclasen> might be worth having some binding guys look at it
<mclasen> but it sounds ok to me
<desrt> i might just go shopping for other examples
<desrt> and see how they get dealt with
<kenvandine> RAOF, ping
<RAOF> kenvandine: Pong.
<kenvandine> hey
<RAOF> Howdie.
<kenvandine> so are you interested in hacking on f-spot?
<kenvandine>  :)
<RAOF> It'd likely be fun :)
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/patches/f-spot/ubuntu-edit-in-view-mode.patch
<kenvandine> :)
<RAOF> Where are you up to, and what needs work?
<kenvandine> that is the current patch
<kenvandine> it is crashy
<RAOF> Ah.  The *best* form of patch!
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it is something sde worked on in a branch of master back in nov
<kenvandine> i back ported it to 0.6
<kenvandine> it is equally as crashy in his branch :)
<RAOF> Do we have a bzr branch to collaborate on?
<kenvandine> nope :/
<kenvandine> we don't have a ~ubuntu-desktop branch for it
<kenvandine> one sec
<RAOF> Well, I'll create one then.  Is there particularly that makes it crash?
<kenvandine> i did create my own bzr branch from the 0.6.1.5 tarball
<kenvandine> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/f-spot/edit_in_view
<kenvandine> you can branch that and just diff against -r 1
<kenvandine> to apply to the package
<kenvandine> to use it
<kenvandine> run f-spot --view
<kenvandine> for example f-spot -b /tmp --view /some/path/to/some/photos
<kenvandine> the -b is so it doesn't mess with your library, just in case
<RAOF> Ah, thanks for the heads up.
<kenvandine> you will get a sidebar with edit operations
<kenvandine> some of them work fine
<kenvandine> like crop, red eye
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> but the ones that have live preview updates blow up
<kenvandine> like straighten
<kenvandine> or color adjust
<kenvandine> as you move a slider it updates the view dynamically
<kenvandine> and i think it has a problem doing that because there are still places that seem to assume you are in a library view
<kenvandine> instead of browse
<RAOF> Ok.
<kenvandine> also, there is no notion of undo for edits
<kenvandine> since f-spot depends on maintaining revisions
<RAOF> Yeah.
<kenvandine> anyway... i'll owe you if you can get it further
<kenvandine> i am over whelmed with the social from the start stuff
<kenvandine> RAOF, btw... welcome!
<RAOF> kenvandine: Thanks :)
<RAOF> The next task in my nouveau stuff requires someone from the kernel team to be awake :).  I'm happy to help.
<kenvandine> awesome!
<kenvandine> well, awesome for me :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: what kernel stuff do you need?
<RAOF> TheMuso: I need lbm_nouveau to end up in modules.order before vga16fb.
<RAOF> Otherwise, vga16fb claims fb0 and badness occurs.
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah ok
<TheMuso> RAOF: I am assuming this needs to be done in lbm.
<RAOF> I'm not really sure.  modules.order is built during the kernel build, and the kernel package owns it.  It'd be pretty hacky to have to try to patch it once it's installed for lbm.
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah right.
<TheMuso> RAOF: and a dempod doesn't overwrite that change?
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'm pretty sure it doesn't.
<RAOF> No, depmod in fact uses it as an input file.
<RAOF> http://lwn.net/Articles/260856/
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<RAOF> It's remotely possible we might want some of extensible solution for dealing with this, but I think it's pretty niche, and we'll just need to cook something up specially for nouveau.
<desrt> mclasen: looks unbindable, actually
<desrt> mclasen: not to say that it can't be bound -- but rather that ever other case we have of a similar API appearing in our libraries is unbound
<desrt> mclasen: i'll add the _new()/_free()
<mclasen> desrt: thats ok for me too
<desrt> mclasen: bindings can _new()/_free() as they'd expect
<desrt> mclasen: C users can _init() and not worry about the free
<TheMuso> RAOF: right
<RAOF> kenvandine: I can see why you'd have problems working on f-spot :/
<RAOF> Consistent indentation is for people who don't have in-built C# parsers.
<RAOF> Well, that's significantly less crashy...
<RAOF> Ah.  Export will be broken because we don't actually have a database, I guess.
<kenvandine> RAOF, indeed
<RAOF> Well, editing now works at least.
<kenvandine> excellent
<kenvandine> RAOF, another thing to test is in library mode
<kenvandine> does editing still work?
<RAOF> Let's see!  The patch ended up being annoyingly small, given the time investment.  On the plus side, at least my changes shouldn't break anything :)
<kenvandine> good :)
<RAOF> Whoops.  Crash!
<TheMuso> RAOF: I see xserver-xorg-video-nouveau 1) doesn't depend on server backports modules for nouveau 2) doesn't have a system in place to choose the correct backports oduleto depend on, depending on the architecture.
<TheMuso> gah
<TheMuso> 2) doesn't have a system in place to choose what backports modules to depend on, given different architectures and kernel flavours.
<TheMuso> RAOF: oh and 3) the depends for generic or generic-pae probably won't work properly if a user has a generic-pae kernel but gets -generic installed. Haven't looked at this closely, but at a glance I suspect that won't work.
<RAOF> TheMuso: These are both correct.  One of the things I want to discuss with the kernel team is whether linux-meta could simply depend on the appropriate lbm-nouveau package.
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah
<TheMuso> makes sense.
<RAOF> Because x-x-v-nouveau depending on *any* kernel-like package has unwanted side-effects.
<TheMuso> yep agreed.
 * RAOF wonders if f-spot needs *quite* so much state distributed across files/components/space/time
<RAOF> Ok.  Time for a walk & some shopping.  I'll be back later to finish f-spot and catch apw.
<robert_ancell> gdm2setup being proposed for Lucid Universe - bug #531138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531138 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gdm2setup" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531138
<robert_ancell> please review and comment
<vish> robert_ancell: hi... the ayatana mail requesting review for simple scan would be better dealt in gnome usability mailing list
<robert_ancell> vish, ok, thanks
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<RAOF> Man, HP work really hard to tailor their invoice mails to look almost *exactly* like spam.
<pitti> Good morning
<baptistemm> hi there
<baptistemm> I didn't see pedro for a while, does he lives in chile ?
<pitti> Keybuk: I get it with 100% reliability on the mini if I remove S50cups; otherwise just with ~ 50%
<didrocks> hey RAOF, pitti, baptistemm!
<baptistemm> heya didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<lool> didrocks: Congrats!
<didrocks> lool: thanks ;)
<baptistemm> lool, hi
<baptistemm> didrocks, what is the job involved when your're in the technical board?
<didrocks> baptistemm: hum, I'm not in the technical board. I guess that's a question for pitti who was, rather ^^
<tjaalton> is there a way to disable the fusa-functionality on lucid? /desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_user_switching doesn't seem to have an effect
<tjaalton> I don't want to see any local users on the list
<pitti> seems indicator-session should respect this key
<tjaalton> ok.. well it does list the guest session and some local pseudo users there
<tjaalton> and selecting one of them does something, but then I get the "vt on xorg" bug
<tjaalton> pitti: I'll file a bug
<tjaalton> hmm, apparently it was fixed a couple of weeks ago.. I'll try a relogin
<pitti> tjaalton: that vt on xorg is bug 511134, will fix in a bit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511134 in gdm "get a text vt over xorg when trying to switch users" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511134
<tjaalton> pitti: yeah I sub'd to it already
<mvo> mpt: good morning - did you had a chance to play with the software-center.menu file, i.e. is the categorization for the subsections of graphics and internet in s-c final now?
<mvo> (me wants to do a upload today for this)
<seb128> hey pitti, mvo
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, how are you by the fine day? ;-)
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, so the compiz bug was not a bug but a syntax issue?
<pitti> apparently so
<seb128> ok, good to know
<pitti> bryceh: xorg-options-editor-gtk, is that still something that's working/supported?
<pitti> bryceh: it's using the old policykit and all that
<pitti> seb128: I just commented on bug 530829; do you have an opinion and yay or nay on that cleanup?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530829 in policykit-gnome "Authorizations is old and should be hidden" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530829
<seb128> let me look
<seb128> I read comments yesterday but I was not sure why we would care about an universe leftover
<seb128> or why it would be assigned to our team
<pitti> it won't be cleaned up on upgraes
<pitti> and xubuntu-desktop still pulls it in (which should be fixed either way, I added a task)
<seb128> pitti, why not cleaned on upgrade?
<seb128> I though update-manager removed things which are in universe
<pitti> seb128: nothign conflicts to it, does it?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<didrocks> hey seb128 and mvo
<pitti> seb128: it proposes that, but doesn't enforce it; it just asks you
<seb128> mvo, will the dist-upgrader remove policykit-gnome if it has been moved to universe?
<pitti> seb128: but it wouldn't work for xubuntu anyway, since they kept the dependency in karmic
<pitti> it was moved to universe in karmic already
<seb128> pitti, well if an user decide to keep it nothing we can really do
<pitti> seb128: well, I'd still like to remove it from the archive entirely
<seb128> pitti, I'm a bit unsure about g-v-m there
<seb128> others seem fine
 * pitti drops g-v-m dep from libipoddevice
<pitti> seb128: you want to keep g-v-m?
<chrisccoulson> hey
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> I can understand some user want to be able to automount things without nautilus running
<seb128> or without having nautilus installed
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> but it's using really outdated stuff which we stopped supporting ages ago
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask g-v-m to be removed from the archive last cycle
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> I don't know if we have a better alternative that gvm
<pitti> seb128: ivman
<pitti> also using old stuff (hal), but with a lot fewer outdated depends
<pitti> pretty much just hal
<didrocks> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<pitti> but not gnomevfs, g-v-m, etc.
<seb128> ok, fine with me
<seb128> pitti, +1 for your summary on the bug
<pitti> seb128: ok, cheers
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just noticed you've removed libipoddevice
<pitti> tseliot: good morning
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why that ended up in the archive again
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I didn't -- I just dropped the depends
<tseliot> morning pitti
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i had that removed last cycle
<chrisccoulson> and then it appeared again
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps it wasn't blacklisted then?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but "hilo" depends on it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - perhpaps
<chrisccoulson> oh, is that a new package?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, indeed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so should i remove it again? that'd break hipo, though
<pitti> (not "hilo")
<chrisccoulson> ah, hipo, that's why i couldn't find it ;)
<pitti> so it seems hipo was just broken in karmic
<pitti> tseliot: is xorg-options-editor-gtk still something relevant?
<pitti> tseliot: it's one of the two remaining packages which use the old policykit
<tseliot> pitti: no, I guess you can safely remove it
<chrisccoulson> ah, pitti: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hipo/0.6.1-2.1ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> that's how i got around it ;
<chrisccoulson> i had a look and it looked like it wasn't used anywhere
<chrisccoulson> but somebody sync'd it from debian again
<pitti> ah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: mind to reupload it? I'll remove libipoddevice and blacklist it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it uses ipod-sharp really
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll reupload that again
<chrisccoulson> libipoddevice has been dead for ages, and it's not even hosted anywere upstream any more
<chrisccoulson> (it used to be used by banshee many cycles ago, and was hosted there too)
<pitti> ok, zapped and blacklisted
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i will reupload hipo now
<pitti> meh, so if it weren't for gnome-lirc-properties, we could remove policykit-gnome
<chrisccoulson> good riddance g-v-m :)
<pitti> that was a nice cleanup
<pitti> back in a bit, I bring my wife to the train station
<asac> bryceh: X crashing really bad on and frequently on  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) ... known?
<asac> i think its for a week that bad now ... /me gets updates from today
 * ogra has a rev 03 of the same chip which works rock solid 
<bryceh> been fine for me
<asac> hmmm .... so how can crash it is with gnome-terminal ... ssh to a box where i have a screen with irssi running
<bryceh> plymouth?
<asac> sometimes typing something just crashes it :(
<bryceh> ah yeah sounds like you got that plymouth bug
<bryceh> uninstall plymouth
<asac> bryceh: ;)
<asac> bryceh: why the hell are you awake? ;)
<asac> what has plymouth to do with a running X session?
<ogra> heh
<asac> i thought that is bootish stuff
<ogra> thats what i'm asking myself all the time if i end up on the wrong tty after booting
<asac> during boot i dont even have a aplash
<ogra> and then have X crashing after passphrase typing
<ogra> asac, how fast do you boot ?
<bryceh> asac, was actually just on my way to bed, but wanted to check messages ;-)
 * ogra only has the splash flashing by very fast 
<asac> bryceh: heh. wy to bed ... wasnt there the idea of reasonable work times ;)?
<asac> good night
<ogra> asac, what does plymouth-set-default-theme return ?
<asac> ogra: i have splash removed from my grub conf
<ogra> ah
<asac> usually i want to see whats going on if nothing happens :)
<asac> let me try
<asac> ubuntu-logo
<bryceh> night
<asac> (plymouth-set-default-theme)
<ogra> well, if you disabled it in grub you wont see it
<ogra> indeed
<seb128> asac, xorg and plymouth fight over vt
<seb128> and that creates weird bugs
<asac> maybe the problem is that i turned it off?
<seb128> like xorg crashing on enter
<ogra> asac, shouldnt be
<asac> yeah ... its enter ;)
<asac> i want to send a line in irssi ... boom
<ogra> use xchat then :)
<asac> ok i will remove that stuff now ... assuming someone is already investigating and reporting issues
<asac> sigh ... wasnt able to pull mails for 2,5 days ... now i am swamped for the rest of the week i guess :(
<ogra> are you home already ?
<seb128> bug #522692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522692 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> key causes gdm to restart on first boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522692
<seb128> asac, for example
<ogra> seb128, well, he has a constant crash i think
<seb128> it's probably of first boot only
<seb128> ie sudo restart gdm
<seb128> and the session should be working
<seb128> like switch to a vt and restart gdm before using enter
<seb128> for some people gdm restart
<seb128> for some other xorg freezes
<ogra> hmm, my menu has a lot leftover icons of apps i removed once, is there a problem with the icon cache ?
<seb128> yes known issue
<ogra> k
<seb128> you probably have two caches in /usr/share/applications
<seb128> a .utf8 and a .UTF-8
<seb128> the bug is assigned to pitti so don't worry
<ogra> heh, fun, apps that used gksu actually call gksu and die silently
<seb128> it's going to be fixed
<ogra> yeah
<asac> seb128: thx
<seb128> asac, yw
<ogra> if its known in this channel here i'm confident i wont see it anymore at release time ;)
<seb128> ogra, bug #517616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517616 in gnome-menus "User's menus are always kept unchanged" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517616
<asac> yeah restarting gdm helped all the time
<asac> except this time
<asac> but i think its still the same bug ... hitting Enter -> crash
<seb128> I did apt-get remove plymouth there
<asac> ak ... doing that now
<asac> i dont need plymouth anyway ;)
<ogra> these two gwibber entries in my settings, are there plans to merge them into one ?
<asac> ogra: you started to dent?
<asac> or why are you using gwibber?
<ogra> dent ?
<asac> identi.ca
<ogra> nah
<seb128> ogra, I would expect so or at least mask one by default
<asac> ogra: you should ;)
<ogra> its installed by default now
<asac> cool
<ogra> just looks odd to have the same icon twice
<seb128> yeah, known issue ;-)
<ogra> yup, thanks
<asac> sun java is the same ... two icons ...
<asac> "Sun java 6 policy something"
<asac> and
 * ogra is just playing with themes and notices such stuff 
<asac> Sun Java 6 Plugin control
<ogra> sun java isnt in the archive anymore afaik
<ogra> your update-manager should have removed it
<ogra> hmm, i have it too ... i just disabled the menu entries at some point
 * ogra thought we dropped it completely
<chrisccoulson> congrats didrocks btw \o/
<didrocks> thanks chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> so, i can ping you about sponsoring now ;)
<didrocks> right, until you apply yourself ;)
<seb128> ogra, if you still cares about classmate-tools it needs to depends on individual gnome-python-extras binaries it uses
<seb128> ogra, it's not installable now in lucid since gnome-python-extras has been splitted
<ogra> seb128, i havent done classmate stuff since nearly 2 years ... imho it can be dropped from the archive
<seb128> ogra, well I've no clue what that package allow to do or if it might still be useful
<seb128> ogra, but feel free to fix depends or file a removal request bug
<ogra> i doubt it
<ogra> yeah, i'll do the latter
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #509478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509478 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509478
<seb128> is that still one of those bugs where we can't trust the stacktrace?
<seb128> it keeps collecting duplicates apparently
<chrisccoulson> seb128  - that looks very much like the "crash on video-mode switch" issue
<chrisccoulson> which is probably the same one you get
<chrisccoulson> and i get the issue when docking my laptop too
<chrisccoulson> i need to spend some time to look at it really
<seb128> seems a good one to put on the list of bugs to fix for lucid
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - definately. this ones been hanging around since karmic now
<seb128> nice, we got a new triager sending bugs report to GNOME
<pitti> seb128: good ones?
<seb128> yes
<mvo> mpt: (did you got my earlier question about the categories?). it appears we are also missing a icon for the partner channel
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i noticed that. it seems a lot of gedit bugs got forwarded today
<mpt> mvo, good morning
<mpt> mvo, I did not get time to look at the categorization yesterday, I was busy with user research stuff
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks. it would be nice if you could have a look today because of the upcomming UI freeze
<mpt> yes :-]
<mpt> mvo, I have one card sorting session to run in 1.5 hours, then another in 3 hours, so 4 hours from now I'll be able to look at it
<mvo> mpt: partner-channel icon> should I talk to kwwii about this? or is that the realm of brian (iamfuzz)?
<mvo> mpt: ok, no worries. that sounds fine
<mpt> mvo, marcushaslam and chaotic
<mvo> mpt: I want to upload tonigh, but there is other stuff pending so I schedule ~ +6h
<mpt> mvo, ok
<mpt> mvo, are you aware that michaelforrest is doing visual stuff for the software item screens?
<mvo> mpt: I heard about it, that is the details page? or the category page?
<mvo> mpt: I do not know any details
<mvo> mpt: but if it lands today I'm fine with it
<mpt> mvo, the individual software item screen
<mpt> details page
<mvo> ok
<james_w> pitti: you rock
<james_w> thanks for cleaning up polkit
<james_w> much better solution
<pitti> james_w: I wish we could remove it altogether
<pitti> james_w: but since I don't want to break g-lirc, I just sponsored the "hide desktop file" patch
<pitti> *shrug*
<pitti> seb128: eww, the keyboard indicator sucks :(
<james_w> we're much closer to being able to do that though
 * pitti will file bugs as soon as he's done with gdm
<pitti> someone didn't push ubuntu5 and ubuntu6 gdm uploads
<seb128> pitti, not you too?
<seb128> pitti, what about it?
<seb128> I like being able to use a menu with clear options
<seb128> rather than cycling through confusing 3 chars names
<pitti> hm, weird, dpkg -i said it'd downgrade gdm from ubuntu5
<pitti> seb128: (1) it doesn't show the current layout in the panel any more, (2) the currently selected opion in the "Groups" menu is wrong
<james_w> pitti: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-lirc-properties/commit/?id=4587a7037d05f4113b2e860afd634d01ec425d9e
<pitti> james_w: oooh!
<pitti> james_w: indeed, I actually remember hadess talking to me about that
<pitti> james_w: thanks, I'll apply that and then remove it for good
<seb128> pitti, (1) already has a bug
<james_w> \o/
<seb128> I'm not sure if it's a design decision
<seb128> do you find it useful to have it there?
<pitti> ?!?
<seb128> (2) wfm
<pitti> how else would I see the current layout?
<seb128> but open a bug
<pitti> seb128: try switching it with the key combo, then it's wrong
<seb128> you are usually the one picking it in the menu
<pitti> yes, I'll open a bug
<seb128> ah, I never use the key combo
<seb128> I don't even know which key that is
<pitti> you can set it in the keyboard prefs
<seb128> yeah I know
<seb128> it's just now how I use it
<seb128> but yeah, in that case having the layout displayed can be useful
<seb128> in fact both bugs should be easy to fix
<seb128> I guess jperterson can do that
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> hum
<seb128> let's see I've a doubt now
 * pitti tests gdm harder, bbl
<seb128> I'm wondering if he did this way because appindicator only have icons
<seb128> and not labels
<pitti> yay, gdm works both with and without plymouth now
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> with the guest session
<seb128> I get xorg crashing when closing the guest session there now
<seb128> but at least I can open one with the gdm stamp file workaround
<pitti> $ bzr push
<pitti> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu/
<pitti> Doing on-the-fly conversion from <RepositoryFormat2a> to (remote).
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> that's new
<pitti> nice!
<seb128> indeed
<didrocks> got that too recently, it's good, yeah ;)
 * lifeless bows on behalf of the team
<lifeless> it was added at the strasbourg sprint, right before portland
<pitti> lifeless: that'll be very helpful with reducing confusion indeed
<lifeless> poolie has tweaked it to be clearer still
<pitti> apparently it doesn't actually upggrade the remote end, just converts the patch or so?
 * pitti upgrades gdm remote branch entirely
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to have the keyboard indicator "show current layout" bug at hand? it's not tagged with indicator-application apparently
<seb128> bug #531173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531173 in gnome-settings-daemon "New Lucid keyboard layout indicator does not indicate current layout" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531173
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> pitti, I've assigned the bug to jpertersen
<seb128> lunch bbl
<mvo> lifeless:  Doing on-the-fly conversion> oh sweet :)
<pitti> oh, what a nice bootchart today http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100303-1.png
<pitti> (without plymouth, though)
<pitti> ~ 4 s desktop boot!
<chrisccoulson> i might try installing plymouth again this afternoon
<pitti> lifeless: ugh, gdm branch conversion is still going on -- by now it uploaded 225 MB of data, and still ongoing
<pitti> lifeless: this is just a packaging branch with debian/ only -- if I upgrade that, does it by chance upgrade the underlying stacked upstream branch as well or something similar?
<james_w> nope
<lifeless> remote upgrade is very chattery
<lifeless> clicing the button in launchpad is a lot slicker
<pitti> I upgraded dozens of branches so far, and most of them were done in a couple of minutes
<pitti> lifeless: oh, there's a button now?
<lifeless> yup
 * pitti is afraid to ^C this now
<lifeless> rockstar
<lifeless> is a rockstar
<pitti> well, I could sftp in and move backup.bzr back
<lifeless> yeah let it finish
<pitti> it's just sitting there for half an hour, and it makes my internet connection basically useless ;)
 * pitti will catch up on mail for a bit then
<seb128> pitti, gdm has quite some commits compared to other desktop components
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, hint, lunch!
<pitti> seb128: awesome idea!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> oh, 13:18, time for lunch indeed
 * seb128 at coffee time now
<pitti> seb128: saw above bootchart? second boot was "only" 10.8 as well
<seb128> waouh
<pitti> I suppose didrocks' bg caching helps a lot (compared to Keybuk's charts)
<pitti> I didn't change anythign on that box right now, except purging plymouth
<pitti> but that shouldn't affect desktop time
<seb128> right
<seb128> bah, armel sucks
<seb128> asac, ogra: sorry but gtk seems to not manage to build this week there
<seb128> every upload or retry segfault randomly
<Keybuk> pitti: mine get about 0.25-0.5s faster with fixed plymouth
<Keybuk> this is partly because they boot fast enough so that you never see the splash screen ;-)
<ogra> seb128, yeah, i'll give it back randomly then, dont worry :)
<ogra> seb128, the buildd HW sucks
<baptistemm> hi pedro_
<baptistemm> didn't see for a while
<seb128> oh pedro_ is back
<baptistemm> +you
<pedro_> hello baptistemm, seb128!
 * pedro_ hugs you all
<baptistemm> are you living in chile?
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<pedro_> baptistemm, yes i was in the south of Chile (Temuco) taking holidays with my parents when the earthquake started
<pedro_> we are safe, just shocked about everything
<seb128> pedro_, did that part of the country got damaged as well?
<pedro_> yes terrible damaged
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> everybody is ok in your familly?
<pedro_> the roads are *totally* broken, will post pictures about that soon
<pitti> oooh, it's a pedro_!
<seb128> you walked back to your place? ;-)
 * pitti hugs pedro_; I feel so sorry for what happened to you
<pedro_> seb128, yes, but we're only missing my mother sister who is living in Chillan (pretty close to the epicenter), we still don't have any news about her but we have faith she is ok
 * pedro_ hugs pitti back
<seb128> pedro_, :-(, good luck with that, hoping you will get good news soon about there
<seb128> ther
<seb128> grrrr, auto fingers, "her"
<pedro_> we depart from temuco that day in the morning like at 6 am and it took us 20 hours to get back to Santiago
<pedro_> it really felt like a movie, seriously
<pedro_> but we're safe and that's the important ;-)
<seb128> right
<pedro_> thanks for worrying folks! you're the best
 * pedro_ hugs you all
<pitti> pedro_: did they predict any followup quakes/
<pitti> ?
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * didrocks hugs pedro
<pitti> pedro_: crossing my fingers for you, take care! and thanks for saying hello, good to hear from you
<pedro_> pitti, the news said that we're going to have some more aftershocks and swarms but not of the same magnitude of the earthquake
<pedro_> thanks pitti!
<seb128> pedro_, do you often get small magnitude shocks there?
<baptistemm> that's a pain to not be that useful to you
<seb128> pedro_, or is that all news to you?
<pedro_> seb128, twice in the day at least but small ones , like magnitude 3 or 4
<seb128> k
<seb128> pedro_, good to see you there and in piece in all cases ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, we got news from other people saying you were ok but still good to have you back ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, thank you friend!
<pedro_> i'm so happy to be able to see you folks again, I've imagined the worse
<baptistemm> yeah, I bet that should be an horrible situation.
<LaserJock> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> LaserJock: hey
<LaserJock> didrocks: do you know if netbook-launcher is going to use liblauncher-0.3?
<didrocks> LaserJock: no, liblauncher-0.3 is not considered stable enough for an LTS
<didrocks> so, we will keep 0.2, cf changelog
<LaserJock> didrocks: hmmm, darn
<LaserJock> didrocks: I wrote a patch (hopefully) for bug #497006 but I did it against liblauncher-0.3 because that was trunk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497006 in netbook-launcher "Icon to launch says "Empathy" which is not at all descriptive of the program" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497006
<LaserJock> didrocks: I had a look at the current lucid liblauncher-0.1 source and it uses a completely different way of getting app names
<didrocks> LaserJock: where is your patch? (and which branched did you use?)
<didrocks> branch*
<LaserJock> didrocks: my patch is on my computer because I haven't tested it yet
<LaserJock> didrocks: because I went to rebuild netbook-launcher with it and found out that it was using liblauncher-0.1
<LaserJock> that's where I stopped
<LaserJock> my patch is off of lp:liblauncher
<pitti> meh, gdm branch upgrade is still running
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, but I tested it with 0.3 and there is unfortunately too much bugs that appears then
<pitti> .bzr/ is a mere 3.8 MB..
<didrocks> LaserJock: so, not for an LTS, 0.1 + patch will be good :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: http://pastebin.com/ZimsRbtB is the one for 0.3
<LaserJock> didrocks: maybe it's good to fix in 0.3 as well
<LaserJock> didrocks: I don't know if it's really very practical to fix it in 0.1
<seb128> pitti, it's probably sending that for every commit or something
<seb128> ;-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: 0.1 uses wnck_application_get_name () rather than the .desktop directly to get the name as far as I can tell
<LaserJock> didrocks: and wnck_application_get_name () says "Since there is no way to properly find this name, various suboptimal heuristics are used to find it."
<LaserJock> didrocks: so I'm thinking I'd have to write a .desktop parser to get X-GNOME-FullName
<didrocks> LaserJock: it's for using the Fullname in the menu, right?
<LaserJock> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> LaserJock: do we have the .destkop file? if so, maybe using gnome-desktop for it as pitti made some tweaks there for caching it
<LaserJock> didrocks: yes, liblauncher does find the .desktop file, it just looks to me like it doesn't use for things like the name or icon in 0.1
<LaserJock> didrocks: I could be mistaken, but that's why I wanted to ask you about 0.3
<LaserJock> because I'm much more confident of that patch than where the equivalent is in 0.1
<LaserJock> but I can keep digging for it
<didrocks> right, but it seems still feasable
<didrocks> LaserJock: do you want to work on it? if you don't, I can have a look
<LaserJock> didrocks: yeah, if we has some way of parsing the .desktop file then it should be fine
<LaserJock> didrocks: I just thought writing one from scratch would be a not-so-fun task
<didrocks> pitti: do you have a good example on how to get some string from the cached .desktop file?
<LaserJock> if gnome-desktop or something else works then that'd be great
<didrocks> LaserJock: there are, that's why I ask pitti :)
<pitti> you shoulnd't ever read the cache directly
<pitti> use libgnome-menus
<pitti> the cache format could change, or not be present at all, etc.
<didrocks> oh right, it's in libgnome-menus
<LaserJock> pitti: cool, thanks
<LaserJock> didrocks: so is Canonical upstream for liblauncher as well? I wasn't sure of the relationship between liblauncher and netbook-launcher
<didrocks> LaserJock: right
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, so what if I open an upstream task for liblauncher and put my 0.3 patch there
<LaserJock> didrocks: and then in the ubuntu liblauncher-0.1 task work on the patch for lucid
<LaserJock> ?
<didrocks> LaserJock: sure, that will still be handy when someone will have the time to work on liblauncher, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, do you think we should get clutter 1.2 in lucid?
<didrocks> seb128: I saw it was released yesterday. Apparently, there is some huge performance improvements. I'll try to give a try tomorrow of Friday to see how n-l reacts to it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> those version are installable together usually no?
<seb128> ie adding it wouldn't mean taking any decision on what version we use
<seb128> or would it?
<didrocks> seb128: right, and the source name has the soname last time I checked
<didrocks> so even no issue for maintainance
<seb128> so we can get it in any case?
<didrocks> right
<seb128> good ;-)
<didrocks> just taht I'm currently busy ;)
<didrocks> that*
<seb128> yeah sure
<seb128> I didn't say *now*
<seb128> in 10 minutes is fine too... ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<didrocks> :p
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<pitti> hey, gdm upgrade finished, after uploading 0.5 GB
<nigelb> seb128: I'm just thinking of small project to help the desktop team out.  Do you guys want apport hooks for more pacakges?  Perhaps I could help in lucid+1...
<seb128> nigelb, that would be nice yes, you don't have to wait +1 if you want to work on that though
<nigelb> I'm not sure what pace I can work with, hence the wait.  Any high priority packages?
<seb128> nigelb, dunno how familiar you are with build tools too but porting our cdbs langpack, etc rules to dh7 would be useful too
<seb128> not sure, check with pedro maybe
<nigelb> I'm not familiar, but I can learn. :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> gnome-icon-theme 2.29 seems to drop quite some icons
<seb128> and break things
<seb128> I would recommend we stay on 2.28 for lucid
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, cassidy: ^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no worries
<seb128> looking to the tarball and bugzilla they deprecated quite some stock icons
<didrocks> seb128: understood :)
<seb128> and dropped the scalable ones
<baptistemm> they dropped scalables ?
<seb128> baptistemm, yes
<seb128> well the scalable directory in the source
<cassidy> seb128, ok: as said empathy will fallback to current icons so that's fine
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, the appindicators can only have icons in the applet or can they have labels?
<tedg> seb128: Only icons.
<seb128> hum, ok
<Riddell> chrisccoulson: this was the merge request I should have given you the other day https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jr/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/+merge/19580
<seb128> tedg, it makes keyboard indicator users unhappy
<seb128> tedg, they use it as a purpose of indicating what layout is being used when switching with keyboard
<tedg> This discussion of adding labels has come up more than once, and we're looking for use cases for labels.  Yes, keyboard indicator is the one we've come up with.
<asac> Riddell: that will get in the next upload .... is the bug FFe vedded?
<seb128> tedg, what do you suggest doing meanwhile for lucid there?
<tedg> seb128: I think the plan was to just leave it as a notification area icon.
<tedg> :(
<seb128> it has been converted now, so rolling that back?
<seb128> the other way I would say would be to use notify-osd bubbles
<tedg> Oh, I didn't realize.  What did they do?  Just a keyboard icon with the different layouts as menu items?
<seb128> tedg, yes
<seb128> well rather a submenu with layouts
<seb128> and items to show the current layout
<seb128> and configure keyboard
<tedg> seb128: That's what I was suggesting, but mpt was in the "don't port" camp.  I figured he won :)
<Riddell> asac: yes
<tedg> seb128: Yes, not having the current on the panel sucks though.
<seb128> jcastro, pitti: ^ btw
<tedg> seb128: On OSX they use flags, can we do that? ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I'm not entering this discussion
<seb128> ;-)
<tedg> Heh
<pitti> seb128: if it's impossible right now to port it to indicators properly, I'd personally vote for rolling back
<pitti> WDYT?
<seb128> well depends what you call "properly"
<pitti> but right now the indicator is almost useless
<seb128> I like the current indicator
<seb128> but if the label is important to people we have 2 ways
<pitti> seb128: do you actually switch between multiple layouts?
<seb128> either use a notify bubble to indicate the layout when switching keyboard
<pitti> I can't imagine that anyone who has to switch often gets along with the current implementation
<seb128> pitti, yes but using the mouse and I know which one I pick so I don't need that to be indicated
<pitti> it takes ages to switch with the mouse, and switching with keyboards doesn't show you what's current
<seb128> would a notify osd bubble work for your usecase?
<seb128> I'm fine rolling back
<seb128> just going quickly through ours options
<pitti> before it was "click", now it's "click", "move", "wait", "move more", "click"
<pitti> seb128: they are way too slow
<Keybuk> tedg: we can certainly use flags; if you could knock that up by next week, as we need you to go to Beijing the following week <g>
<pitti> if you switch two times, you have to wait 10 s to see the current setting
<seb128> pitti, notify-osd has a replace flag no?
<pitti> thus it'd only work for two layouts
<pitti> and, it's an _indicator_; shouldn't it indicate what I want to know? :-)
<seb128> it could replace bubbles at each commutation
<pitti> seb128: oh, if that works, sure
<seb128> anyway that seems complicated
<asac> Riddell: please use a topic name for topic branches ;)
<asac> otherwise that branch needs to be removed if you ever do a new .head contribution
<seb128> I'm not sure if we could build an image from text on fly
<pitti> I still wouldn't see what layout is current, so it'd still be confusing after doing a work break, etc., but much less
<pitti> I think my main grief is with switchign
<asac> Riddell: unless you start doing so in future of course - which is ok ;)
<asac> merging
<jcastro> tedg: did someone mention flags? ;)
<tedg> seb128: Not really.  Since one of the goals is to have it themeable in the panel -- it defeats the point.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, +1 on reverting
<seb128> that seems trouble and we need to focus on fixing what we have
<pitti> *nod*
<tedg> jcastro: Yes, but please put something over your American flag boxers before we have this discussion :)
<seb128> not on fighting to get things we had working to work again
<Keybuk> jcastro, tedg: now I have to go and find a Klingon flag icon :p
<tedg> Keybuk: There's a Klingon keyboard layout?
<Keybuk> tedg: yes, it has one big button named "FIRE!"
<pitti> lol
<davmor2> Keybuk: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klingon-flag.svg
<pitti> Keybuk: no "Order Gagh"?
 * kenvandine runs out to a doctor's appointment
<tedg> Keybuk: The problem is correctly handling the setting of Klingon keyboard layout -- in that it must delete all the other keyboard layouts.
<davmor2> tedg: surely that would the borg keyboard?
<pitti> davmor2: why on earth would a Borg need a keyboard?
<pitti> s/earth/delta quadrant/, of course
<davmor2> pitti: :D
<jcastro> tedg: I don't know if you remember the flag discussions in upstream gnome a few years back ...
<tedg> jcastro: I was one of the people who started OCAL, we get the flag discussion regularly.  It's crazy.  And we're apparently all criminals in Germany by keeping them in our collection.
<nigelb> seb128: did you get time to fix the rhythmbox failed to build issue yesterday? (because bzr add was not used) ?
<seb128> nigelb, yes
<seb128> you didn't notice the update?
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> it shows up as failed to build for me
<seb128> 0ubuntu3?
<seb128> I'm looking on launchpad right now and it built
<seb128> where do you look at that?
<nigelb> ah, sorry.  I dont get the mail since it was your name in changelog :)
<didrocks> pitti: I guess we can demote again gnumeric and abiword? :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, they aren't in component-mismatches
<didrocks> pitti: which means? something in main seed it somewhere?
<pitti> apparently
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/netbook.lucid/rdepends/abiword
<pitti> doesn't exist, so not netbook
<pitti> hm, both have always been in main
<pitti> didrocks: were they in universe before the netbook change?
<didrocks> pitti: IIRC, it was demoted for a week, and then, we pushed it back to main for the netbook change
<LaserJock> didrocks: do you know of any good way to test liblauncher but via netbook-launcher?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I don't have any rdepends on abiword which is in main, but there still can be a recommends, pulling it I guess
<didrocks> LaserJock: just install your lib, and kill n-l. I think you can also use LD_PRELOAD if you don't want to install a new library in your machine
<pitti> didrocks: so, I'll demote it again, we'll see :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: I wanted to test liblauncher-0.3
<LaserJock> didrocks: but netbook-launcher won't use that library and won't build from that library without help
<seb128> pitti, didrocks: abiword was in main in karmic
<LaserJock> I can just throw the patch at LP but my C is weak enough that just having liblauncher build without error doesn't give me much confidence :-)
<seb128> not sure when,why it got demoted
<didrocks> seb128: right, but it was demoted in lucid for a while
<seb128> (not that I've a strong opinion either way just pointing it)
<didrocks> that's kind stressful not being able to know which recommends pull it, maybe a good tool to write (I don't know if there is other need for it)
<didrocks> LaserJock: if you don't want to bother with this, that's ok, that will be easy to fix when we'll have the time to consider it (not for lucid anyway ;))
<didrocks> I mean, working in the patch for 0.1 is more important for netbook lucid futur-users and we'll see later for the other part ;)
<LaserJock> didrocks: sure, I just wanted to put my 0.3 patch somewhere so I don't lose it :-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: maybe I'll just put it in an upstream bug report and say "this might work, we'll see post-Lucid" :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: push it to LP and tells it needs testing. I promise, I know upstream, they won't hurt you :)
<didrocks> right
<seb128> didrocks, grep-available -F Recommends -s Package abiword
<seb128> didrocks, the tools you want to write :p
<didrocks> keep forgetting about grep-* :)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, btw gthumb failed to build
<seb128> didrocks, seems it should be make gtk 2.19 friendly
<seb128> didrocks, it's your job now since you asked the sync ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: will give it a look :-)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks for pointing it
<didrocks> (why the tasklist is always filling faster than emptying it?) :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> (don't tell me)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tseliot: nautilus tabs at bottom change undone in upstream git and lucid
<seb128> just fyi
<chrisccoulson> excellent, i'm glad to hear it :)
<tseliot> seb128: that's a relief, I can remove it from my todo list and relax when I use Lucid now :-)
<jcastro> seb128: wow, awesome.
<seb128> ;-)
<mpt> mvo, how's progress?
<mvo> mpt: good, most merges in, waiting for michaelforrester and the rnr-server, also we can do without the later
<mvo> it will mean that people get nasty errors
<mvo> (well, "server not available" errors)
<mpt> mvo, and waiting on icons I guess
<mpt> mvo, Back/Forward buttons?
<mvo> mpt: how is the card-sorting/subcat going?
<mvo> mpt: icons> right
<mvo> mpt: back-forward> merged, as well as partner (but no icon)
<mpt> mvo, just finished the card-sorting writeup, about to start that
<mvo> mpt: reviews are ready to merge too
<mpt> awesome
<mvo> cool
<mvo> photo-finish
<mvo> but looks good so far
<mpt> Is bug 530422 subject to the UI Freeze, do you think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530422 in software-center "Package title and summary reversed in software listing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530422
<mvo> mpt: not sure, I saw it, I have a look, it should be simple to fix
<mpt> excellent
<mpt> I might dive in to the wording bugs (bug 530377, bug 530368 etc) myself if Gary isn't going to be awake in time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530377 in software-center ""View" menu refers to "Applications" (should be "Software")" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530368 in software-center "Inconsistency between "Get Software" and "Get Free Software"" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530368
<mpt> oh, Fix Committed
<mpt> I guess I haven't reloaded this bug list lately :-)
<mpt> awesome
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> wording> feel free to fix this stuff directly in bzr if you want
<mvo> same goes for glade file adjustments, as long as you keep the widget names it should be fine and you can go wild
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> but #1 priority for me is categories
 * mvo nods
<seb128> is somebody else using evo there and having the preview pane line not keeping position since the recent update?
<seb128> ie the line between the list of emails and the preview widget
<kenvandine> seb128, i use it that way
<kenvandine> you mean restarting evo and the line isn't where you left it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not noticed it yet, but i'm going to restart in a minute so i'll be able to tell you
<kenvandine> the splitter?
<seb128> kenvandine, is the position of the line kept after closing and restarting?
 * kenvandine tests
 * didrocks tests too
<didrocks> seb128: yes
<didrocks> not kept*
<seb128> ok thanks
 * Ng hrms. do we really want udisks announcing itself over avahi by default?
<Ng> err, I mean the Gnome Disk Utility thing
<pitti> Ng: we'll disable this for lucid
<Ng> pitti: phew :D
<pitti> it's funky, but still a bit premature for LTS
<kenvandine> seb128, mine was tested, but i haven't updated today
<Ng> pitti: yeah
<kenvandine> mine was kept i should say
<pitti> you can connect over ssh to a remote D-Bus, and thus administer your servers with a GNOMEish UI
<seb128> kenvandine, what version is running in the about dialog?
<Ng> pitti: I'm not at all convinced it's applicable for a general purpose desktop by default
 * kenvandine updates
<pitti> Ng: *nod*
<kenvandine> seb128, 2.28.3
<didrocks> I tried again, it's definitely not kept
<seb128> ok, newest one
<kenvandine> 2.28.3-0ubuntu2
<seb128> didrocks, not there either
<kenvandine> is the package version
<Ng> I also kinda wish libvirt didn't announce by default, but that's not installed by default anyway, so whatever :)
<seb128> kenvandine, did you restart evo before?
<seb128> kenvandine, ie did you close the new version or were you still running the previous one?
<kenvandine> no, let me do it again
<kenvandine> probably the previous
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> it is still saving it
<kenvandine> should i shutdown e-d-s?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine> seb128, mine is saved, but i do side-by-side preview
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, different code then
<kenvandine> horizontal preview is working too
<kenvandine> oh weird
<kenvandine> i changed folders and the line moved
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: ok, it happens only when the win takes the screen
<seb128> not when you reduce it
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, good catch! it seems you dedicate a workspace to evo too  ;)
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> didrocks, yeah ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw did you talk to RAOF about f-spot
<seb128> kenvandine, I asked if he could maybe have a look at helping you to get the edition bug fixed
<kenvandine> seb128,  i did
<kenvandine> i passed along the patch i had and he worked on it last night
<kenvandine> he's awesome :)
<seb128> oh nice
<seb128> he got it working?
<kenvandine> and i explained where the problems were, i know he got at least one of them working
<kenvandine> seb128, thx for suggesting that
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> good that we have new team members ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... we needed it :)
<seb128> rocking team members
<seb128> I should say
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, we have u1music store fixes coming
<kenvandine> testing them locally now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if you want me to handle dx updates tomorrow
<seb128> I'm pretty much without urgent tasks now
<seb128> just in bug fixing mode
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> so I can easily take over those
<seb128> especially if you still need to fight desktopcouch or gwibber
<kenvandine> i think there ayatana patches that need review :)
<kenvandine> what sucks is the dc problems have now hurt ryan's work testing the branch he needs to land that will let me add proper exception handling for individual operations
<kenvandine> it is a nasty circle of hell :/
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, do you have bug #s for fixes in libu1 0.2.91?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, no, we haven't been really using bugs in lp for now, we're starting now, so will do for next release
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, although, wait, some of the ones fixed have been reported
<kenvandine> humm... i filed a handful at least :)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok :)
<rodrigo_> let me find them then
<kenvandine> thx
<mpt_> mvo, I changed ./data/software-center.menu.in, but running ./software-center showed your changes in trunk and not mine. I copied the file to /usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center.menu and that didn't change anything either. What should I try next?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, #527678
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, maybe some others are in the rb plugin project, let me see
<kenvandine> bug #527678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527678 in libubuntuone "Show download progress" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527678
<mvo> mpt_: did you copy the file menu.in ? that contains "_Name" instead of "Name" (this is to make intltool happy). if you run python setup.py build it shoudl generate a correct file in build/share/app-install/desktop that can then be copied
<mvo> mpt_: alternatively you can run bzr-buildpackage and install the resulting deb in ../build-area
<mvo> mpt_: that probably takes a bit longer though
<mpt_> mvo, setup.py fails in call(["po4a", "po/help/po4a.conf"])
<mvo> mpt_: please install the package "po4a"
<mvo> mpt_: its a new build-depends for the translated manual
<mpt_> k
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, bug #527698 also
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527698 in libubuntuone "Can't delete from basket" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527698
<kenvandine> thx
<mpt_> ergh
<mpt_> seb128, is adding the "InstantMessaging" category to Pidgin's .desktop file the sort of thing that can be done after UI freeze? :-)
<seb128> mpt_, no
<mpt_> ok
<seb128> mpt_, well pidgin maybe, it's not our default im client
<seb128> mpt_, but we need strings which are in the UI to be set this week to give time to translators to do their work etc
<chrisccoulson> UI freeze tomorrow isn't it?
<seb128> yes
<mpt_> seb128, yeah, but that's not something that gets translated
<Keybuk> does that mean there will be no theme changes after tomorrow? <g>
<seb128> mpt_, we can probably be flexible for a couple of days, but before beta freeze though
<seb128> Keybuk, that's the idea I think ;-)
<mpt_> heehee
<seb128> mpt_, ok, so maybe I misunderstood what you were asking for
<seb128> mpt_, we want the message indicator action things done this week
<mpt_> seb128, adding a Category to a .desktop file. Not changing where it appears in the Applications menu, just changing  where it appears inside Ubuntu Software Center.
<seb128> mpt_, tweaking the pidgin category will not change the menu category or have any visible impact out of software-center I guess?
<mpt_> correct
<seb128> mpt_, ok, that's fine
<seb128> mpt_, we can get that later
<seb128> mpt_, sorry I though you were speaking about the messaging menu actions
<mpt_> no
<chrisccoulson> yay, i've done my first xul 1.9.2 port \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice ;-)
<mpt_> mvo, this is quite strange, it pays attention when I add or rename subsections, but not when I rename departments
<mpt_> mvo, e.g. I change "Debugger" to "Debugging" and it works, but I change "Programming" to "Developer Tools" and it still shows up as "Programming"
<mpt_> hmmmm, could that be because I'm using UK English and it's using old translations?
<mpt_> it shouldn't be, because I'm changing the original string and therefore discarding all the translations...
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor lp:ubuntu/libubuntuone
<kenvandine> ?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> didrocks, do you still get the evo issue?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, it didn't disappear in any magical way, why? :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you run "gconftool-2 --get /apps/evolution/mail/display/paned_size"
<seb128> then move the slider
<seb128> run again
<seb128> close
<seb128> run again
<seb128> reopen
<seb128> run again
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<seb128> and tell where it starts being broken
<seb128> ie at which stage the value gets wrong
<seb128> if it does
<didrocks> (it's very slow to close and open on my computer, one sec)
<didrocks> seb128: in fact, the value is good when I close it and reopen it, (it doesn't change) even if the bar is not in the right position
<didrocks> for instance, if I move at something like "742"
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to try rebooting with plymouth installed
<didrocks> I close evo
<didrocks> I runned it again, the slider is at a differente position
<didrocks> but if I still try to get the value, it's still 742
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> it's around 30-70?
<didrocks> then, I try to move for one pixel, I have 223 for instance
<didrocks> let me recheck for default value
<didrocks> seb128: around 225 for me rather for the default position (when I just move slightely the slider to refresh the gconf value)
<mpt_> Gimp isn't in RasterGraphics, Inkscape isn't in VectorGraphics, and F-Spot isn't in Photography
<mpt_> I guess that makes Graphics subsections rather mockable
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> not sure it can help you though :)
<mpt_> mvo, after editing the .menu.in, what else do I need to do to add a subsection? It looks like _parse_menu_tag() is upset that it can't find the directory I refer to in "<Directory>Chat.directory</Directory>"
<mpt_> mvo, ah, I removed that line and it works (but doesn't show an icon in the department screen)
<mvo> mpt_: there is a SCIcon attribute to give it non-directory items
<mvo> (but I'm really still having dinner)
<mpt_> ok :-)
<chrisccoulson> i see tedg has proposed lots of string changes to gnome-session / gpm ;)
<chrisccoulson> cutting it a bit fine....
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I like living on the edge. :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, and gnome-panel and gdm
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - how do we handle maintaining string changes at distro level?
<tedg> In theory, it should make it easier to translate as no things are consistent.
<tedg> now
<tedg> chrisccoulson: My understanding is that it's entirely lp magic :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I believe all of them get imported into LP, and then LP dumps the langpacks.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - yeah, that's right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I usually email ubuntu-translators about those changes
<seb128> just to let them know they have a string to translate in gnome-session
<seb128> so those who say "it's coming from GNOME" don't overlook it
<chrisccoulson> cool, well, i can upload gpm and gdm tonight, but i'll need to find someone else to do gnome-panel and gnome-session ;)
<seb128> can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you still have gtksourceview and gedit on your list?
<seb128> or should I do those?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can do them now
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i got distracted by TV last night, and i've been starting to look at mozilla items today ;)
<seb128> don't be sorry
<seb128> well I'm mostly done with my tasks out of bug fixing
<seb128> so don't overload yourself, feel free to let me the updates if you want
<chrisccoulson> i can do those, they should be fairly trivial
<seb128> ok thanks
<mpt_> mvo, these Science subsections are looking pretty dang useful
<mvo> mpt_: great
<mpt_> mvo, so any idea how I fix the problem where I see subsection changes but not section renames?
<mpt_> not department renames, I mean
<mvo> mpt_: could you describe what you see again? I probably missed it
<mpt_> mvo, when I add, remove, or delete subsections, then "setup.py build", then copy the file to /usr/share/..., I see the changes I've made.
<mpt_> mvo, but when I rename top-level departments and do the same thing, I don't see those changes.
<mvo> mpt_: aha, ok - does that affect items with .directory entries? because they get the name from the .directory file
<mpt_> mvo, ahhhh
<mpt_> yes
<mvo> its a bit confusing - but in this case I can blame upstream :)
<mpt_> mvo, so I need to remove the <Directory> and then add the equivalent <SCIcon>?
<mpt_> anything else?
<mvo> mpt_: yes, this will remove upstream translations, upstream icon etc. so where it makes sense we should keep the .directory, but of course where it doesn't it can go
<mvo> mpt_: I think that is all
<mvo> let me double check
<mvo> _Name
<mvo> (obviously)
<mvo> so _Name (_ to make it translatable) and SCIcon should do the trick
<mpt_> mvo, <SCPkgnameWildcard>ttf*</SCPkgnameWildcard> picks up the "ttfm" file manager by mistake. But if I change it to <SCPkgnameWildcard>ttf-*</SCPkgnameWildcard> it returns nothing. Is that xapian oddness?
<mvo> mpt_: yes, unfortunately :(
<mvo> the "minus" is a special char in xapian
<mvo> its a bit difficult as it can not simply be escaped
<mpt_> No escaping, ttf\-* or whatever?
<mpt_> oh
<mpt_> snap
<mvo> :(
<mvo> mpt_: i can talk to upsteam again, please open a bug
<mpt_> mvo, where? xapian package?
<mvo> mpt_: software-center for now
<mvo> i can add task for axi or xapian
<mpt_> ok
<mvo> thanks
<eppie> Hi. I am working a little on simple-ccsm, and I would like to get it into a better state so many it could eventually be included in main. Is there anyone who knows anything about the procedure for accomplishing this?
<eppie> mvo, you maintain simple-ccsm, don't you?
<mvo> eppie: sort of - I used to at least :)
<mvo> anything in particular I can help with?
<eppie> Well, I just submitted a patch that fixes the Shift-Alt-Tab behavior.
<mvo> oh, nice
<mvo> what is the bugnumber?
<eppie> 480413
<eppie> And next I wanted to write a help file, which would take care of 395080
<eppie> And I've been going through some old bugs which probably don't apply any more and trying to get rid of them
<mvo> eppie: cool, thanks
<mvo> bug #480413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480413 in simple-ccsm "all switchers except 'application switcher' do not support alt+shift+tab to switch backwards" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480413
<eppie> You're welcome.
<mvo> eppie: nice, can you also mail the patch to upstreqam?
<mpt_> mvo, bug 531570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531570 in software-center ""Fonts" includes ttfm file manager because xapian can't search "ttf-*"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531570
<eppie> I don't know what the upstream is. On Launchpad, it says "This package is not linked to an upstream product."
<mvo> oh, hold on a sec
<eppie> mvo: By the way, do you really speak Czech and Hungarian?
<mvo> eppie: pleasre join #compiz-dev
<eppie> mvo: ok
<mvo> eppie: no that was just a fake to make LP export me the languages
<mpt_> mvo, sorry to bother you again, but how do I tell which icon a particular Directory was using so I can repeat it?
<mpt_> e.g. CardGames
<bryceh> sweet:  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S469hrnnYuI/AAAAAAAAGLc/Wcv8KyINAOo/s1600-h/Ubuntu+Software+Centre_003.png
<pitti> nice, with PPAs and featured sw!
<mvo> mpt_: they should be in /usr/share/desktop-directories/*.direcotry
<mpt_> mvo, wonderful, thanks
<mvo> mpt_: np
<mpt_> mvo, so problems like ArcadeGames using a card-game icon should really be fixed in the directory, rather than in USC, but I guess it's too late for that now
<mvo> mpt_: ideally we would fix them in the directory because then all users benefit
<mvo> gnome-panel will pick it up as well then
<Nafai> Is something weird going on with recent updates to X?  I just got this when trying to launch something: "Maximum number of clients reachedError: Can't open display: :0.0"
<seb128> pitti, still around?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, do you have time for a NEW review?
<seb128> pitti, lp:~ken-vandine/adium-theme-ubuntu/ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, it seems fine to me but you can as well check the bzr before I upload
<seb128> pitti, if it's fine I can upload and you new it maybe?
<pitti> seb128: looking
<seb128> pitti, danke
<mpt_> mvo, ok, I have ready well-performing subsections added for Internet and "Science & Engineering", and a bunch of icon and name fixes.
<mpt_> mvo, just trying to figure out how to push the branch to LP :-)
<mvo> mpt_: cooooool
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind sponsoring gtksourceview2 for me please?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, doing
<chrisccoulson> (i just got a rejection mail)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<mvo> mpt_: if you have commited it, then its just "bzr push lp:~mpt/software-center/mpt-rocks"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, np
<chrisccoulson> it seems it moved package set this cycle ;)
<mvo> mpt_: (or a different name, depends on your taste)
<mvo> mpt_: if you use "bzr bind  lp:~mpt/software-center/mpt-rocks" each "bzr commit" will automatically push
 * mvo loves bzr
<mpt_> mvo, ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/software-center/categorization
<mpt_> mvo, I'm going to work on Graphics subsections now
<TheMuso> Good morning all.
 * TheMuso is working somewhat earlier today
<mpt_> hi TheMuso
 * bryceh waves to TheMuso
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<mvo> mpt_: thanks, I merge
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<mpt_> sure would be nice if all this XML was lowercase
<pitti> kenvandine: nitpick, can you please fix the URL in debian/copyright to not have "edge"?
<pitti> kenvandine: (in lp:~ken-vandine/adium-theme-ubuntu/ubuntu)
<kenvandine> eww
<pitti> no big deal, just caught my eye
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> copy paste bug :)
<pitti> (and not a reason for rejection either, FWIW)
<mpt_> ugh, Category:3DGraphics includes a couple of games
<artir> new brand :D
<pitti> kenvandine: I suppose you'll dch -r/debcommit -r once the review is done? (just saw the UNRELEASED in changelog)
<kenvandine> pitti, i don't do that until it is uploaded
<pitti> kenvandine: any chance to build with python-support?
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, that's fine
<kenvandine> which i can't do
<kenvandine> sure, if you prefer :)
<pitti> kenvandine: it's the right thing to have it UNRELEASED :)
<pitti> kenvandine: well, it's not so much about my personal preference, but Debian now officially settled for pysupport
<pitti> so I think we should follow suit
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> and changing between them is painful for upgrades
<pitti> since you need to do a lot of cleanup by hand
<pitti> kenvandine: also, the current package name/short descrpition doesn't really make it clear that this is an Empathy theme; "adium-theme-ubuntu" could also be a desktop/GTK theme
<pitti> kenvandine: is that only for empathy? or can it be used by pidgin as well?
<kenvandine> well in theory it can work with other clients
<kenvandine> anything that supports adium
<pitti> oh, so "adium" is a category of themes?
<pitti> I thought it was the name of that particular theme
<kenvandine> kind of
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it is more of a theme engine perhaps
<kenvandine> :)
<Zdra> pitti, "adium" is the name of an IM client that introduced a nice theme engine
<Zdra> and empathy can read the same themes as the adium client
<kenvandine> hey Zdra
<pitti> kenvandine: edge> debian/watch as well, please
<Zdra> pidgin has plugin/patch for that too afaik
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128: so, if this could use pysupport, that would be nice; otherwise looks good to me
<Zdra> kenvandine, so you did an ubuntu theme?
<kenvandine> yup
<Zdra> kenvandine, do you have screenshots? can you please send me tarball/package?
<kenvandine> the guy that created renkoo did an ubuntu one
<kenvandine> Zdra, https://edge.launchpad.net/adium-theme-ubuntu/
<seb128> kenvandine, can you do the pysupport change and I will sponsor?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> Zdra,  lp:~ken-vandine/adium-theme-ubuntu/ubuntu
<kenvandine> has packaging
<Zdra> kenvandine, cool :)
<Zdra> kenvandine, it's looking almost the same as renkoo, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just colors and the missing person are different
<kenvandine> he also did some optimizing for our version of webkit
<kenvandine> supposedly should work better/smoother than default renkoo
<kenvandine> nice guy :)
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:~ken-vandine/adium-theme-ubuntu/ubuntu pushed
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: uploaded
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> np
<pitti> kenvandine, seb128: ... and NEWed
<kenvandine> excellent
<mvo> mpt_: shouldI wait for the graphics bits? or upload already?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<mvo> mpt_: the r&r is also waiting for the feature-freeze exception
<mvo> mpt_: so its very likely there will be another upload
<seb128> pitti, I guess that will need to go to main soon btw
<seb128> bryceh, the gtg ffe request should be update, debian has a newer version
<seb128> bryceh, not sure if you want this one but the one you requested is not available now
<mvo> mpt_: are there any special ordering rules? in the past you asked to make sure programming gets shown as the last category - do you want something similar for the new layout
<mvo> mpt_: science> really nice - cool icons as well
<bryceh> seb128, yeah we want the newest available version in the 0.2.x series
<mvo> mpt_: internet is misisng a lot of icons for me - do you see that as well?
<mpt_> mvo, I'm not sure about the Graphics subsections. There's a fair bit of noise in these. E.g. four games wrongly in "Graphics" > "3D", Xsane in "Painting & Editing", Evince in "Drawing".
<bryceh> seb128, the latest changes simply hide some stuff in the prefs dialog which is not available yet.  They wanted to tidy that up better when they heard gtg was going to be listed as a featured app.  ;-)
<seb128> bryceh, ok, synced, you can close the bug
<bryceh> thanks
<mvo> mpt_: aha, it appears that they do not have SCIcon - is that intentional
<mvo> ?
<seb128> bryceh, you're welcome
<mpt_> mvo, "they"? I haven't committed the Graphics subsections yet, afaict
<mvo> mpt_: the internet subsection
<mpt_> mvo, oh, sorry
<mvo> subsections
<mvo> mpt_: no worries, I can put in application-others for now if we wait on icons
<mpt_> mvo, I should have filled them in with applications-other
<mvo> (that should probalbly be default anyway :/)
<mvo> in the code I mean
<mvo> added and commited
<mvo> many thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, btw did you forgot to dput the empathy update?
<kenvandine> no, just getting bug #s
<kenvandine> almost done
<seb128> ok
<desrt> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> desrt, I got your eog change in lucid thanks!
<desrt> seb128: i doubt you'll be able to send anyone (since the timing is bad with respect to your cycle schedule) but fyi: http://live.gnome.org/Hackfests/GSettings2010
<desrt> if you want to pass that on to anyone you might thing would be interested...
<desrt> seb128: nice :)
<desrt> seb128: how is the fspot editor coming?
<seb128> desrt, should be there soon
<seb128> it's mostly done but some bug fixing is still required apparently
<kenvandine> ok, none of these bugs appear to be in LP
 * kenvandine uploads
<seb128> nice for the hackfest
<seb128> desrt, yeah, april is bad timing for lucid
<mpt_> mvo, ok, I just committed and pushed the Graphics subsections
<desrt> seb128: i hear you're waling to UDS this year :)
<desrt> *walking
<seb128> hehe, almost
<seb128> that's a nice change from having to sit 11 hours in a plane
<mpt_> mvo, about your ordering question, yes, spec says "These are the departments and subsections, *in the order* in which they should be presented"
<desrt> we should go to the delerium cafe
<desrt> i'll order you a moosehead :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no, I've a script to check for that using bug watches, I should clean it and share ;-)
<seb128> desrt, lol
<mpt_> mvo, so alphabetical, except Developer Tools second to last, and System last.
<seb128> desrt, belgium beers for the win? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, you should!
<mvo> mpt_: right, but programming got renamed and system as well
<mvo> mpt_: this is why I asked
<desrt> seb128: no.  that's canadian beer.
<seb128> oh ok
<mvo> mpt_: the custom ordering is currently not working, but I fix that
<desrt> seb128: delerium cafe is the bar that has 2000+ beers from all over the world
<seb128> desrt, I think I prefer belgium beers ;-)
<desrt> belgium beer is too fruity :p
<seb128> too much choice is not good
<Nafai> I hope I get to go to UDS this year :)
<mpt_> mvo, thanks -- are the others (besides Developer Tools and System) being sorted by locale, or are they all custom-ordered?
 * desrt hopes so too
<desrt> ;)
<mvo> mpt_: the others are sorted by name, its only those two that got custom handling
<mpt_> mvo, ok, cool
<Ng> seb128: we just sprinted at the DUS place and everywhere had Hoegaarden and Chimay, which was an excellent start :)
<Ng> s/DUS/UDS/
<kenvandine> pitti, so to get adium-theme-ubuntu to main, we just need something to pull it in right?
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Or put it in the seeds.
<pitti> right, either
<TheMuso> once its promoted
<kenvandine> it doesn't belong there
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bzbugs.py
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, basically "bzbugs.py NEWS <n>"
<kenvandine> i have a branch for ubuntu-artwork ready :)
<seb128> it will call firefox for each 6 digit numbers on gnome watches
<seb128> kenvandine, it's very hacky and GNOME specific but works usually on NEWS files
<kenvandine> excellent :)
<seb128> ie just grab any #nnnnnnn
<kenvandine> right, so it won't work on tedg's packages
 * kenvandine ducks
<seb128> and open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/nnnnn
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> what's a NEWS file, huh tedg?
 * desrt starts adding to his NEWS file entries like "Seb is my #1 packager!"
<kenvandine> :-D
<Nafai> desrt++
<tedg> kenvandine: I assume that what you're referring to is that we don't have any bugs.
<kenvandine> tedg, *of course*
<seb128> or they don't have users... ;-)
 * seb128 ducks
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<desrt> ya.  getting bugs is nice
<desrt> because at one hand you're like "oh.  i'm dumb."
<desrt> but on the other hand you're like "but at least somebody noticed!"
<desrt> the problem only starts coming when there are too many bugs :
<kenvandine> hehe
<desrt> :X
<eppie> mvo: Hi again. :)
<mvo> hi
<eppie> So, should I set the state of bug 480413 to Fix Committed, or does that have to wait until the new version is taken from upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480413 in simple-ccsm "all switchers except 'application switcher' do not support alt+shift+tab to switch backwards" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480413
<mvo> eppie: you can change it, but best is to add it to the sponsoring queue now (subscribe ubuntu-sponsors)
<mvo> (or was it ubuntu-universe-sponsors? sorry, its late here)
<eppie> Uh...these are mailing lists? Or irc channels? And what do I do there?
<mvo> eppie: oh, sorry - its a launchpad team
<mvo> eppie: on the right hand side, there is a button "subscrbie someone"
<mvo> eppie: if by tomorrow noone has sponsored it, please ping me and I do it
<mvo> its just too late for me today, sorry for that
<eppie> No problem, I totally understand.
<eppie> Maybe we should talk about this tomorrow?
<mvo> its quite possible that someone from the sponsors picks it up overnight
<mvo> especially if its taken upstream already
<mvo> but yeah, otherwsie tomorrow
<eppie> Okay, cool. Have a good night.
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<RAOF> Morning all!
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> RAOF, robert_ancell: how are you?
<seb128> RAOF, how is your first week going?
 * didrocks has to find some mp3 on his disk now :)
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell and RAOF :)
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hi
<RAOF> seb128: Pretty good.  apw's fixing most of my nouveau worries by pulling .33's drm into the main kernel image, and I'm pretty close to having f-spot edit mode work nicely.  I think ;).
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> seems a productive week indeed ;-)
<seb128> let me know when the f-spot change is ready if you need sponsoring
<seb128> didrocks, btw did you see my ping yesterday night?
<seb128> didrocks, you forgot to push the gnome-games update to bzr?
<didrocks> seb128: oh, not that I remembered, let me scrollback
<didrocks> seb128: I don't see in the log, strange
<didrocks> ok, let me push
<seb128> didrocks, mars 02 23:36:24 <seb128>	didrocks, can you push the gnome-games update you did to bzr?
<seb128> in my log
<seb128> but maybe my dsl went down again or something
<seb128> anyway if you could do it now that would be nice, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: strange, don't have it into my bip log
<didrocks> and it's not an hl issue
<didrocks> well, let's push that :)
<seb128> what is bip?
<didrocks> it's an IRC proxy
<Nafai> bip++
<didrocks> (basically, it runs on my server and I can connect with every IRC client to it)
<Nafai> seb128: Here's my write up from a few years ago about it: http://www.travishartwell.net/blog/2006/04/20_1810
<TheMuso> bip++ indeed.
<didrocks> seb128: pushed
<seb128> didrocks, it's on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/02/%23ubuntu-desktop.txt
<seb128> so bip seems to be buggy :p)
 * RAOF is a fan of smuxi, but that's partially because I'm a mono weinie.
<didrocks> seb128: hum, maybe my dsl connection went down too ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<Nafai> I've looked at smuxi
<didrocks> seb128: my server is at home ;)
<Nafai> Though I really want to re-write bip with Twisted
<seb128> didrocks, I try to be nice to the planet and not waste energy
<seb128> ie I don't have a server
<seb128> and I cut my box at night
 * mvo too
<seb128> mvo, I would not expect less from a vegetarian ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> lol
<didrocks> seb128: in fact, my server is a low power one: 30W, just the double than the freebox shutted down and I host some friend's website too
<TheMuso> RAOF: Howd you go with those mono pulse bindings BTW?
<RAOF> TheMuso: They're not doing too badly; I've got a gnome-do plugin that'll adjust sink volumes, associate streams with apps and allow you to adujst their volumes, and (almost!) move applications to a new sink.
<TheMuso> RAOF: awesome!
<RAOF> TheMuso: I've reached a point where I really need to do a serious refactoring of the main classes to eliminate the mega-Context class.  Once I've done that, I'll release version 0.2.
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah ok
<RAOF> And the do plugin, and probably package them both up.
<didrocks> time to go to bed, have a good night/day everyone
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too seb128 :)
<RAOF> Night
<crimsun> seb128: RE: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, should we also uninstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (which uses libmad0)?
<seb128> crimsun, no
<seb128> crimsun, it will only get installed if there is no mp3 decoder
<seb128> so you should not get both
<seb128> oh you mean for testing?
<seb128> I guess both cases are valid to test
<crimsun> seb128: yes, for testing. Sorry, I should have been more precise.
<seb128> I want to make sure it doesn't hijack the universe one and break it
<seb128> so my first idea was to install both
<seb128> especially that the universe one will likely get installed for other things
<crimsun> well, I have some pathological mp3s, and -fluendo-mp3 breaks identically to -ugly
<seb128> but it might be useful to test only the fluendo one too
<crimsun> so there isn't any regression that I've been able to tell when both are installed.
<seb128> feel free to open bugs about those, bonus point if you have a small example to add
<seb128> ok good ;-)
<seb128> same here
<RAOF> Why does f-spot trigger python-support?
<seb128> it does?
<RAOF> It seems like it does.
<RAOF> Ok, I'll have a rummage around; that seems like incorrect behaviour.
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's a side effect of an another trigger
<Sarvatt> there are a *large* number of bugs filed against xserver-xorg-input-synaptics complaining about the default touchpad options, in some cases the options were changed in hundredpapercuts bugs such as the right top middle click tap button and theres no graphical way to adjust these settings. should we NOTABUG them or reassign to g-c-c/gpointing-device-settings and set it to wishlist to have a graphical way to adjust the settings?
<seb128> ie python(gmenu
<RAOF> That might be it, yeah.
<seb128> Sarvatt, reassign as wishlist I would say
<seb128> Sarvatt, dup duplicates if you can
<seb128> we will triage those
<Sarvatt> will do! thanks
<crimsun> adium-theme-ubuntu needs a bin NEW
<crimsun> (ok, people can stop poking me now about upgrades!)
<kermiac> pitti: you around mate - re bug 529852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529852 in metacity "Misassigns metacity keybinding for opening terminal" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529852
<kermiac> pitti: I found that I needed to run "gconftool -u /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal" then restart session for the updated keybinding to stick
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> "Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com): Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused"
<chrisccoulson> is anybody else having problems?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, launchpad scheduled shutdown starts 16 minutes ago I think...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah thanks, that might be it then
<Nafai> how long is that supposed to last?
<seb128> 1.5h
<Nafai> ok
<chrisccoulson> so, no bug triaging for me tonight then
<seb128> good occasion to have an early night
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i fell asleep downstairs last night with the TV on!
<seb128> so you might really need a good night ;-)
<seb128> ok, going to bed, I need sleep as well I think
<seb128> 'night
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Is this a bug in new Dust theme: http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4793/screenshotgpb.jpg
<Milos_SD> this light brown "bars" on the left and right side of the window
<Milos_SD> if it is not a bug, then it is very ugly :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-04
<RAOF> Ok.  While f-spot does a test-build it's time for coffee!
<RAOF> Hurray for thorough testing.  What's that stupid align editor doing?
<RAOF> I wonder if anyone will notice that the f-spot display gets corrupted if you use the “adjust colours” tool directly after the “straighten” tool.
<Quickard> I can not log in to ubuntu because I can not see nor enter anything into the user accounts window
<Quickard> any idea's?
<RAOF> Are you running Lucid?
<Quickard> no
<RAOF> Then I suggest getting help in #ubuntu, or on ubuntuforums.org.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good evening to you :)
<rickspencer3> hiya RAOF
<rickspencer3> how are you this morning?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> I think I've *almost* nailed this f-spot view-mode bug.
<RAOF> And then I shall go out and have lunch at a nice local café.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, this is great news
<rickspencer3> RAOF, has pitti set up an intro call for the three of us?
<RAOF> He has not, no.  Unless that's hit my inbox in the last 1/2 hour.
<lifeless> RAOF: you've moved already? :P
<RAOF> lifeless: There *are* nice cafés in Cammeray, you know :P
<RAOF> Is it wrong to want *another* 3GB of ram for this laptop? :)
<RAOF> Ok.  I know where the problem is, I know how to trigger it, I know how to work around it.  Time for luncheon!
<rickspencer3> "Luncheon"?
<rickspencer3> I guess he will be luncheoning with the Queen?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, it's like a truncheon but yummier
<rickspencer3> lol
<TheMuso> lol
<Nafai> Is anyone else getting "Maximum Number of Clients reached" in ~/.xsession-errors and can't start any more X apps?
<RAOF> Sing Ho! for the life of a disposed Gdk.Pixbuf!
<kenvandine> RAOF, hey... any more luck with f-spot?
<RAOF> This build should resolve the final bug.
<RAOF> (That I know of)
<RAOF> There's an important difference between returning a modified copy of the input variable and returning a new object that's a modified copy of the original :)
<RAOF> This is actually an f-spot bug that that's displayed much more prominantly by view mode editing.
<RAOF> Oooh.  Make that two bugs.
<RAOF> Again, there's an important difference between modifying the argument and modifying a copy :)
<RAOF> kenvandine: I'll strip the debugging out of this patch and send you a debdiff?
<kenvandine> cool
<RAOF> Where would you like the debdiff?
<RAOF> kenvandine: ^^^
<kenvandine> email?
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Sent.;
<crimsun> interesting. The date-time applet (wrong name, probably) updates correctly for daychange, but the date picker in the calendar fails to
<kenvandine> RAOF, awesome work on f-spot
<kenvandine> RAOF, can you also add forward and back navigation buttons?
<kenvandine> like is in the library browse mode?
<kenvandine> if you open it in view mode, with multiple photos
<kenvandine> it is a real pain to switch
<RAOF> kenvandine: That's a good point.
<kenvandine> it should be easy to add
<kenvandine> the other problem... which is much hard
<kenvandine> +er
<kenvandine> is undo :)
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I probably can, but I've context-switched to why apw's .33 drm backport kernel fails for me.
<kenvandine> not sure that is reasonable to solve right now
<kenvandine> ok
<RAOF> Undo might be a bit much to aim for before beta.
<kenvandine> yeah, i figured
<kenvandine> the nav stuff should be easy, i would think
<RAOF> Yeah.
<kenvandine> f-spot doesn't have any notion of undo now
<RAOF> Right.  Just multiple versions.
<RAOF> Didn't I read where f-spot was going to transition to GEGL?
<RAOF> That'd pick up undo by default, but *certainly* wouldn't be beta-1 worthy ;)
<kenvandine> i hadn't heard that :)
<RAOF> Maybe I'm making it up :)
<RAOF> It'd be good, though!
<kenvandine> it would
<kenvandine> and it makes sense
<RAOF> It'd be nice if f-spot had a better story to tell about RAW photos, too, but again that's a hard problem, I think.
<RAOF> Ok.  The nouveau problem was because I suck, and had a mismatched libdrm.
<tjaalton> umm, so our gdm is completely separate from debian?
<tjaalton> it doesn't support $USERXSESSIONRC like debian does
<czajkowski> keep failing on a Karmic upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/388087/
<tjaalton> ok it's bug 475090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475090 in gdm "Karmic /etc/gdm/Xsession fails to source ~/.xsessionrc or apply ~/.Xresources" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475090
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Aloha, didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF
 * didrocks RAOF hey
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> kermiac: right, because it previously copied the wrong keybinding to the compiz part of the settings; sorry for that
<pitti> RAOF: I'm about to send a mail for the interview; at which time (UTC) are you available, so that I can check for some reasonable overlaps?
<pitti> RAOF: would probably be good in your early morning/my late evening, so that Rick can participarte as well
<RAOF> Is tomorrow morning the appropriate soonness?
<RAOF> If so, 8am would be fine; that'll be less uncomfortable for you & Rick.
<RAOF> Mmm. Evolution doesn't much like trying to build a search folder for all the launchpad bugs I've touched :)
<pitti> RAOF: sounds fine; thanks!
<pitti> RAOF: is that 2000 UTC?
<RAOF> I think it's 2100UTC?
<RAOF> I'm UTC+11, so 800 will be... 1900UTC.
<RAOF> Don't mind me, I'm a mathematician. :/
<pitti> ah, good; thanks!
<pitti> that's 8 pm here, which is nice for seb128 and me
<RAOF> Ahem.  No, I was right the first time.  2100UTC
 * RAOF is having real difficulties doing 8 - 11 mod 24
<pitti> RAOF: that gets very close to the next confcall of Rick's; can we do 2030 UTC?
<RAOF> That will be 7:30 here.  I can do that.
<RAOF> I'm going to head out for a brisk walk before it gets dark; I'll be back later.  2030UTC is ok.
<pitti> RAOF: ok, google call invitation sent; thanks!
<pitti> RAOF: have a good night then
<pitti> and sleep well!
<kermiac> pitti: no problem, just making sure you were aware... I added a comment to the bug report for anyone else who might be effected. I like the keybinding & am finding it very useful :)
<kermiac> ty for the fix :)
<seb128> hello
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> nothing like starting the day by waiting for a 15 min fsck routine check
<pitti> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> lut didrocks, pitti
<didrocks> you are how? not missing the Olympics Games?
<pitti> seb128: heh, extra coffee break? :-)
<seb128> pitti, good thanks ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, a bit but not missing sleep at least ;-)
<didrocks> heh :-)
<seb128> how are you guys doing?
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hey mvo
<didrocks> hum fine thanks. Real sunny day at last \o/
<seb128> bah
<seb128> pitti, good timing, 2 calls during my swimming class :-(
<seb128> I guess I will have to cancel today
<pitti> seb128: oops; we can move them
<pitti> seb128: can you please add your swimming classes to the calendar?
<seb128> pitti, no that's ok
<seb128> I somewhat hurt my wrist
<seb128> so maybe not forcing on it today will be good
<pitti> seb128: we can move them later; I'm sure RAOF wouldn't mind getting up a bit later
<RAOF> pitti: Absolutely true!
<seb128> will add those to the calendar
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I've found the commit to the strange Alt + 7 behavior: http://git.gnome.org/browse/metacity/commit/?id=0f805bfdfb46e6739912df042f628ca9913b433c
<seb128> didrocks, good job
<didrocks> seb128: I'm just puzzled why it just not fetch Alt + alt gr + è on an azerty keyboard
<seb128> dunno
<huats> morning guys !
<seb128> keybindings are a mystery to me
<seb128> lut huats
<pitti> bonjour huats!
<huats> guten morgen pitti !
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I was hoping you had some clue about keybindings. I'll ask on #gnome-hackers so. Thanks :)
<didrocks> salut pitti
<huats> (notice the right spelling :))
<didrocks> s/pitti/huats
<seb128> didrocks, sorry but no ;-)
<seb128> good idea
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<ara> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi ara
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson and ara
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> good!
<seb128> I had a good night of sleep
<seb128> went to be early yesterday
<seb128> what about you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it was difficult to do anything last night ;)
<chrisccoulson> i had a fairly early night
<chrisccoulson> bah, no sound again this morning
<seb128> wfm
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> I've to change the output in the capplet between dock station and laptop though
<seb128> which is confusing and not nice user experience
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you should have an invitation email for a short intro confcall this evening
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i get a load of errors in my syslog occasionally when i boot, and sound doesn't work until i've rebooted again
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, just looking at that now
<bratsche> Morning!
<pitti> hey bratsche
<didrocks> hey bratsche
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm still ok to upload these string changes from tedg aren't i?
<chrisccoulson> (i was hoping to do that last night)
 * pitti hears string changes and does o_O
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> to indicators?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - tedg suggested some string changes for gdm, gpm, gnome-session and gnome-panel, to make suspend/shutdown terminology consistent everywhere
<pitti> can these still be pushed into GNOME, or is it too late for 2.30?
 * pitti is afraid of breaking lots of translations
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's too late for 2.30
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh yes
<seb128> pitti, too late
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you uploaded the gnome-session change already didn't you?
<chrisccoulson> (but that one doesn't touch upstream code)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, you told me to do it no?
<seb128> it does
<seb128> the inhibit strings
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, ok
<chrisccoulson> well, i can do gpm and hopefully gdm this morning if everyone is ok with that
 * chrisccoulson checks he can upload gdm
<chrisccoulson> i can forward tedg's changes to the gnome bugzilla anyway, and they can consider those for next cycle
<seb128> please do
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> deskbar-applet is painfully slow to build
<seb128> why do you build this one?
<didrocks> s/fully slow to build// :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there's a new version in the sponsor queue
<chrisccoulson> it hangs around for a long time building the documentation
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> RAOF, did you have a good day?
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah.  I beat f-spot into submission, I've checked that the .33 drm backport kernel will fix nouveau, and poked at gjs's build failure on armel.
<seb128> RAOF, nice! is f-spot ready for upload now?
 * seb128 would like to cross that for beta-1 work items
<RAOF> kenvandine would like some extra navigation on the view mode, which makes sense and should be fairly easy; that *could* be added later.
<seb128> RAOF, ok let's do that later
<seb128> if we have something we can use land that first step
<seb128> we can always update as needed
<RAOF> Yeah.
<seb128> can you hand me a patch or update?
<RAOF> I'll attach a debdiff to the bug.
<seb128> thanks
<RAOF> kenvandine has it, too.
<didrocks> pitti: oh, the dvd was the guilty one! http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt. I don't see any advantage to put it as an app on the dvd too as we already have OOo. I mean, the CD should be basically langpack + "featured" apps if we want to be coherent (there is still the issue of some featured apps are in universe)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, agreed; would you mind dropping it there?
<pitti> (just a seed change)
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<didrocks> pitti: I upload the new metapackage too, right?
<pitti> didrocks: not for the DVD
<pitti> just the seed change is enough
<didrocks> pitti: oki, the DVD metapackage is built automatically or is there other reasons?
<huats> chrisccoulson, thanks for the deskbar applet sponsoring :)
<pitti> didrocks: I don't think it uses a metapackage
<chrisccoulson> huats - you're welcome
<pitti> didrocks: I believe the CD build scripts just pull the seeds, similar to "live"
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, thanks for the info :)
<huats> if someone can give a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pessulus/+bug/513316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513316 in pessulus "Update to 2.29.91" [Wishlist,New]
<huats> it would be great :)
<asac_> mvo: there?
<mpt> good morning mvo
<RAOF> seb128: bug #484888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484888 in f-spot "Allow editing photos from F-Spot Viewer" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484888
<seb128> RAOF, you rock, thanks
<mvo> hey asac_
<mvo> mpt: good morning
<mpt> mvo, what's on the schedule for today? :-)
<mvo> mpt: icons and reviews
<seb128> RAOF, would it be hard to have the sidebar with edit selected in the combo on by default?
<mpt> mvo, great, I'm chasing down some icons
<seb128> mpt, hi
<seb128> mpt, can you reply to the comment on bug #531486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531486 in gnome-session "Switch "Shut Down" to "Switch Off" and "Suspend" to "Sleep"" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531486
<seb128> can -> could
<seb128> mpt, thanks ;-)
<mpt> seb128, sure thing
<RAOF> seb128: It defaults to the previously selected view.  It would probably be pretty easy to change that, though, if you wanted.
<mpt> seb128, done.
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> RAOF, ok, commented on the bug
<seb128> RAOF, that can wait for your tomorrow anyway
<seb128> RAOF, 'night
<RAOF> Night!
<lool> pitti: LP #463471: see my last comment, it is in case it's important to have identical log entries after upgrades
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463471 in logcheck "karmic regression: logcheck prints CRON CMD lines" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463471
<lool> I don't personally care strongly; whoever is familiar with the rsyslog switch can comment
<pitti> lool: ah, I see; reopened then
<pitti> (as wishlist)
<chrisccoulson> it seems plenty of people are opting to not use the indicator-applet, and using the fallback status icons
<chrisccoulson> people are still reporting issues with gpm
<chrisccoulson> and someone just e-mailed me a 2MB video showing an issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think that's what happens really
<seb128> I guess it's rather most user dropped the useless indicator message previous cycles
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<seb128> which is used for new indicators now
<seb128> I want to force re-add it on upgrade
<seb128> will do that today when I do the string update too
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to speak to tedg later about fixing the fallback so it works properly
 * hyperair fights back the urge to yell 'I told you so!'
<seb128> hyperair, told about what?
<hyperair> seb128: about indicator applet suckiness.
<seb128> it doesn't suck
<seb128> it's not suitable for everything yet
<seb128> but I don't see how ie bluetooth is less of a good experience now
<hyperair> i.e. it sucks for stuff that deviates slightly from your typical gtk+ application that needs that icon.
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is why we rolled back the layout indicator
<hyperair> which indicator was that?
<seb128> but your comment is not really constructive either
<seb128> gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> when you have several layout configured
<seb128> you get a label in the notification area to show the current one
<seb128> and switch between those by clicking
<hyperair> seb128: how constructive would you have me put it? i requested tooltips, but the answer is maybe we'll consider it next cycle.
<seb128> I don't see tooltips being useful for it bluetooth
<seb128> it, ie
<hyperair> seb128: just adding tooltip support (especially for those large custom tooltips would shut me up about appind.
<seb128> you all special case on the music player case
<hyperair> bluetooth is a special case on its own.
<seb128> tooltips are not really nice though
<hyperair> there's no way you can mistake the bluetooth icon for anything else
<hyperair> absolutely no way
<vish> seb128: volume applet needs tooltips too , was useful :)
<hyperair> everything that uses bluetooth uses the same icon.
<seb128> vish, how hard is it to press the mouse button when you are over there
<hyperair> but it is very easy to wonder what some other icons are, e.g. update-notifier
<seb128> the volume info is directly in the icon too
<vish> but that doesnt display the % and tooltips were used by transmission , and several other apps
<seb128> anyway I'm not designer and I don't want to argue about those
<vish> ;)
<seb128> I find tooltip getting in the way
<seb128> and having to click one time not being that much extra efforts
<seb128> so it works for me
<hyperair> seb128: take a good look at the liferea icon, and honestly tell me whether you'll be able to figure out that that globe is liferea without a tooltip.
<Ng> hyperair: that's not an argument for tooltips, that's an argument for liferea to get a better icon
<seb128> hyperair, I don't think tooltip are made to explain you what a software is
<hyperair> Ng: it's an argument that not all icons are intuitive, and it's not logical to expect everyone to be able to agree that one icon means something.
<seb128> you can as well understand that by clicking on the icon and see what is in the menu
<Ng> there's a perfectly standard icon for RSS
<vish> Ng: but liferea displays the unread items.. we either bring the info to the dropdown , that would be nice
<hyperair> vish: liferea changes its icon when there are unread items. that's enough for me really =\
<vish> unread in the tooltips*
<vish> hyperair: but it changes back once you read one folder ;)
<hyperair> vish: oh it does?
<vish> yup
<hyperair> hmm
<seb128> well the indicators are not made to be a replacement for everything anyway
<vish> hyperair: the unread icon changes back to no new and the tooltips have the info
<seb128> some things should not in the notification area to start with
 * vish hides
<seb128> the new system is nice and work well for ie sound, bluetooth, messages, etc
<hyperair> seb128: i'm curious, how does gpm handle showing the remaining battery time?
<seb128> not so well for custom apps trying to do random cracks
<Ng> you could argue that liferea was a messaging indicator thing, but I suspect most rss users have so many unread things that it would make the messaging indicator impossible to use ;)
<seb128> hyperair, the icon should be clear and you have the info the menu one click away
<seb128> if you need the exact %
<hyperair> seb128: and is this menu updated in real time?
<seb128> well, as often as the tooltip was
<seb128> not sure if that's real time
<hyperair> seb128: i'm saying that if i leave open the menu, does it update?
<seb128> of polling every 30 seconds
<seb128> it should, I've not tried if it works
<hyperair> hmm okay
<hyperair> what about the exact %?
<seb128> the menu has the % and time
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> then that's fine
<seb128> ;-)
<hyperair> i still don't understand why tooltips are considered not desirable to have
<hyperair> it's almost as if you're testing user understanding of the icons.
<seb128> I never used tooltip as a way to understand the icons
<seb128> and I don't think software writers used them this way
<hyperair> seriously?
<seb128> the tooltip usually have infos
<hyperair> what about toolbar icons?
<seb128> like the current playing song for rhythmbox
<seb128> it doesn't tell you the icon is about rhythmbox
<hyperair> do you instantly know what X toolbar icon does, despite having seen that icon for the first time in your life?
<seb128> or that clicking on it will let you stop or play
<seb128> no, I usually understand by clicking on it and seing what it does
<hyperair> and that's dangerous.
<seb128> like you never learn how the banshee icon works from the tooltip
<hyperair> what if that icon meant rm -rf /? =p
<seb128> or that you can change volume by mouse whell
<hyperair> or some equally destructive command.
<seb128> would that icon tell you by tooltip?
<seb128> whoever write that icon would make sure the tooltip say a nice thing
<seb128> ;-)
<hyperair> currently playing song tells me a lot
<hyperair> it tells me that the icon belongs to a media player that is currently running.
<seb128> it doesn't tell you what apps is that
<seb128> and how to interact with it
<hyperair> it sits in the notification area.
<hyperair> that's well enough indication
<seb128> and "show rhythmbox ui" in the menu doesn't tell you that?
<hyperair> you have to click on it.
<seb128> well you open the menu and see what it has
<seb128> how hard is it compared to a tooltip?
<hyperair> seb128: one more click.
<hyperair> say i want to look for one specific icon in a whole bunch of icons i don't recognize due to a changed icon theme.
<seb128> well I can navigate the news one with one click and left, right
<seb128> or will be able to keyboard navigate the menus in lucid
<hyperair> hmm that will be useful, yes.
<seb128> I find that easier to use
<seb128> at least for me who knows the icons and what they are
<hyperair> what about click-to-open which now needs me to click, select a menu entry and click that?
<seb128> and don't need the manuel displayed in a tooltip to teach me :p
<hyperair> the last time i assumed someone could read the text on the buttons of nautilus-share's dialog, i got blasted on a bug report for being a bastard, idiot and elitist.
<seb128> I don't say the system is perfect
<seb128> but most things are controls
<hyperair> going by that logic, assuming people can understand icons could probably get you accused of the same thing.
<seb128> not launchpad for opening apps
<seb128> again the music player is a special case
<seb128> launchpad -> launcher
 * hyperair thought launchpad.net for a moment
<hyperair> seb128: assuming all tooltips can be shoved into the first menu item, then how about shoving the now playing song into the first menu item as well?
<seb128> there is a patch waiting for me to upload doing that
<seb128> will be in lucid today
<seb128> jpeterson did that change yesterday
 * hyperair looks for qense.
<hyperair> hmm he's not around.
 * hyperair wonders what vish thinks about this
<vish> hyperair: that was what i said earlier ;) , the tooltips need to be in the menu as well :)  [not just removed] but obviously having the tooltip is quicker
<vish> s/as well/atleast
<seb128> do you use tooltips that often?
<vish> yup
<seb128> for things like battery and volume the icon is usually fine enough for me
<vish> power/volume/
<vish> :)
<seb128> and one click is not to much to get the detail
<seb128> well battery has level and color
<hyperair> i like to know exactly how much battery i have remaining
<vish> seb128: well its an extra step , just because we didnt have time to fix it
<hyperair> and i actively monitor it
<hyperair> because i need to know when i need to start huntign for power sockets
<hyperair> and how many hours i need to stretch my battery on for (i move around with my laptop, turn it on for lectures)
<hyperair> those icons don't provide me that level of information
<hyperair> but i suppose i'm fine with clicking.
<hyperair> it's just a little harder with a touchpad.
<seb128> use fn-f3
<hyperair> wtf is fn-f3?
<seb128> or whatever key your laptop has to display the battery info
<hyperair> huh?
<hyperair> there's such a key?
<vish> ohh  , just found new shortcut
<hyperair> my laptop has no such key.
<seb128> my netbook and laptop have one
<hyperair> my ideapad from lenovo doesn't.
<seb128> try the fn-f<n> keys ;-)
<vish> hyperair: no Fn hey?
<hyperair> vish: many fn keys, none for displaying battery info
<vish> hmm, weird , i didnt know either , just found that one ;)
<hyperair> vish: i make it a point to study all the fn keys before buying any laptop.
<hyperair> vish: there are a few must-have keys like media keys, touchpad key, and separate bluetooth/wifi kill keys
<hyperair> and webcam key as wel
<vish> hyperair: well many didnt work when i installed Ubuntu ;p , but worked in Windows ;)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> that's because of proprietary drivers
<hyperair> seb128: so what does this fn-f3 show you?
<vish> it was probably fixed recently
<vish> hyperair: power info
<bigon> kenvandine: I saw you uploaded new empathy version, but you use my debian revision :( (-1 instead of -0)
<hyperair> seb128: gnome-power-manager? or some proprietary UI bypassing linux?
<seb128> hyperair, a notify osd tooltip with battery infos
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> i see.
<seb128> it's a gpm thing
<seb128> need to go for lunch
<seb128> bbl
<chrisccoulson> wow, the day is flying by. nearly lunch time already
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I just grab my first coffee of the day :)
<hyperair> wow the day has flown by. nearly the end of the day already ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - how do you survive?
<chrisccoulson> i've had 2 today :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm actually finding that i'm drinking less coffee now
<chrisccoulson> but that's probably because my chair is so comfortable that i don't want to get up and walk to the coffee machine ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: being excited by my job is enough ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yes, there is that as well :)
<pitti> less coffee -> good!
<pitti> compensate with more sleep
<ogra> pitti, that can have bad impact on IRC communications ... (if your head falls on the kbd)
<seb128> james_w, hi, are you there to help me with a bzr packaging issue?
<james_w> hi seb128
<seb128> hey
<vish> seb128: can we get Bug #530769 fixed for lucid? there is a patch as well , and i confirmed with the design team too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530769 in hundredpapercuts "Change "Lock Screen" keybinding to Super+L" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530769
<vish> s/patch/branch with fix
<seb128> vish, will look at it, assign to the canonical desktop team maybe for now?
<Laney> what makes stuff move from /usr/share/gnome/help/xxx to help-langpack?
<vish> ok,  ty
<seb128> james_w, so my issue is with lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<seb128> james_w, that has a configure where lp:indicator-sound doesn't, which I supposed it's something kenvandine added by error
<seb128> james_w, but the effect is that bzr-buildpackage revert the tarball configure to the bzr one
<seb128> james_w, I tried to bzr del configure in lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<seb128> james_w, but then it deletes it from the unpacked dir too
<seb128> james_w, how do I tell those to let configure alone and use the tarball one?
<james_w> what operation are you doing?
<james_w> just bzr-buildpackage?
<james_w> and no, Ken didn't add it by error, it's supposed to be there, which is why deleting it doesn't work
<seb128> james_w, yes, bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> well rather
<seb128> bzr get lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound
<seb128> cd indicator-sound
<seb128> bzr merge lp:indicator-sound
<seb128> dch -v 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 "update"
<seb128> bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> in a nutsheel
<james_w> that's where you've gone wrong :-)
<seb128> nutshell
<seb128> oh?
<james_w> you have to use "bzr merge-upstream --version 0.1.2 indicator-sound-0.1.2.tar.gz lp:indicator-sound"
<seb128> urg
<james_w> where the tarball can be on http:// or whatever
<seb128> my workflow works fine usually
<seb128> ie last time I workarounded by copying the configure from the tarball to bzr
<james_w> it sucks that plain bzr merge doesn't work, but kind-of does, but bzr doesn't provide us the hook points we need to do that properly
<didrocks> (merge-upstream for the win :))
<seb128> well we do use merge for every dx usually
<seb128> which kind of work
<james_w> and bzr merge-upstream and bzr merge are kind-of different operations anyway
<seb128> it's just weird it only does that weird configure change there
<james_w> yeah, merge-upstream for new upstream tarballs
<seb128> shouldn't it take the diff between upstream bzr and packaging one
<seb128> and apply that to the tarball?
<seb128> not discussing that I should use your syntax
<seb128> even if it's harder to type and error prone
<seb128> where bzr-buildpackage get the tarball for me using the watch etc
<james_w> I'm going to implement watch file support
<james_w> it's just not there yet
<seb128> but I would still like to understand why my workflow lead to this configure downgrade
<james_w> one day it will be "bzr merge-upstream; bzr commit"
<didrocks> james_w: \o/
<mpt> mvo, in your inbox should be an icon and a merge request
<james_w> the rule is that what is in bzr is the same as what would be in the unpacked source
<seb128> $ bzr merge-upstream --version 0.1.2 ../indicator-sound_0.1.2.orig.tar.gz lp:indicator-sound
<seb128> Using distribution lucid
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the tag for the previous upstream version, 0.1.1, in the branch: upstream-0.1.1
<mpt> mvo, michaelforrest and chaotic are working on implementing "Featured" as a separate part of the lobby screen. Any navigation gotchas they need to be aware of?
<seb128> bah
<james_w> it doesn't unpack the tarball or anything, it just puts it there for dpkg-source to get the md5sum.
<seb128> bzr hates me
<didrocks> seb128: you should tag one rev to upstream-0.1.1 for the initial use (I guess james_w will explain you better than I)
<james_w> grabbing it now to have a look
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<james_w> didrocks: this one should already have it done
<didrocks> james_w: oh really?
<james_w> I assume so
<james_w> my guess is that the last upstream release was merged with bzr merge, not merge-upstream
<seb128> it was
<didrocks> james_w: btw, should I still use your branch from portland or can I switch back to lucid bzr?
<seb128> as said I used the workflow I described before until now
<seb128> I just usually copy the configure from the tarball
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks
<seb128> to workaround the issue
<james_w> right
<seb128> but I figure I would try to get that issue fixed today ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: if you want, I can setup a wiki page for us (update the previous one) for the merge-upsteam workflow (not complicated)
<mvo> mpt: featured> I talked to him and did some small fixes
<seb128> or to learn what I'm doing wrong
<mpt> mvo, ok, cool
<james_w> seb128: ok, I was wrong, this has never been set-up correctly
<seb128> didrocks, I don't think there is anything specific to us there but yeah having documentation on that would be welcome
<james_w> seb128: let me walk you through fixing it up
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<james_w> first, we set the tag that it is looking for to something close
<james_w> bzr tag upstream-0.1.1 -r tag:indicator-sound-0.1.1
<james_w> then try the command again
<james_w> this should work, but conflict the debian/ directory
<seb128> james_w,
<seb128> Text conflict in configure
<seb128> 1 conflicts encountered.
<james_w> ok
<seb128> The new upstream version has been imported.
<james_w> so
<seb128> I guess I can copy the tarball configure and bzr resolve?
<james_w> this is a bit fiddly
<james_w> that would work
<seb128> but? ;-)
<james_w> you can do it with bzr revert, but you need to give it a revision-id that is a little tricky to find
<seb128> you have better? ;-)
<james_w> nothing, you just came up with an easier way :-)
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: I added intro calls for Chris* to the calendar and sent invitations, FYIU
<pitti> s/U$//
<pitti> hope these are okay with you?
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi Did
<rickspencer3> didrocks, that is
<seb128> james_w, ok, diff.gz looks clean now, thanks!
<james_w> seb128: nice
<james_w> seb128: sorry for the confusion
<seb128> np
<seb128> thanks for the rocking work you do ;-)
<james_w> I promise it will all be super-slick one day
<seb128> I'm looking forward an updated version using watch for getting the tarball and version :p
<james_w> I will make you love it one way or another!
<seb128> lol
<james_w> yeah, it's not actually that much work
<didrocks> yeah, merge-upstream is really rocking already. It makes a very clean bzr visualise tree :)
<james_w> I just didn't get round to it before FF
<james_w> maybe I can sneak it in ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I don't use bzr visualise but good to know ;-)
<james_w> I bet seb uses bzr qlog
<seb128> heh!
<seb128> speaking of log I should try to convince bzr guys that bzr | less by default makes sense
<seb128> it's default in git and very handy
<seb128> bzr log | less
<seb128> when doing bzr log
<james_w> yep
<james_w> or at least an easy config option ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll heavily +1 one this if you open the discussion
<vish> Ng: just out of curiosity , why did you split the branding page?
<Ng> vish: to reduce the amount of data the wiki server had to spit out to all the interested passers by from reddit/slashdot
<Ng> vish: it was one of several things I did to stop the service from failing
<vish> ah, that was why wiki was unusually lagging _more_  today :/
<seb128> bah, bzr get from lp seems to hang now
<james_w> seb128: service issue
<seb128> james_w, which means "known and being worked"? ;-)
<james_w> I assume so
<seb128> ok, thanks
<djsiegel1> hey seb128
<djsiegel1> seb128: desktop workspace arrangement still 1x2 (instead of 1x4), and type-to-filter search on compiz window scale is not enabled.
<vish> djsiegel1: did you test in guest session? is shows 1x4 , probably the user's default is not being touched
<vish> s/is/it
<djsiegel1> vish: ah ok
<djsiegel1> actually
<djsiegel1> on a freshly imaged machine it's 1x2
<vish> oh , well , here in a guest session it is 1x4.. not sure how
<seb128> djsiegel1, hey
<seb128> hum weird, the default layout was 1x4 there
<seb128> I will check that
<seb128> didrocks, do you have some time to look at 3 small things?
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> 1- https://launchpad.net/bugs/530769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530769 in hundredpapercuts "Change "Lock Screen" keybinding to Super+L" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I'm in parallel mode right now, but if I can spread them during the day, no pb :)
<seb128> 2- desktop workspace arrangement still 1x2 (instead of 1x4) (could you see if it's wm dependant)
<seb128> 3- type-to-filter search on compiz window scale is not enabled.
<didrocks> seb128: ok, on them :)
<djsiegel1> thanks dudes!
<didrocks> just what is type-to-filter?
<didrocks> y/w djsiegel1
<seb128> djsiegel1, ^ didrocks is going to look at those, we will the ones you mentioned done today
<didrocks> when you have apps in expose mode, you type the name to filter them?
<seb128> didrocks, the scale view in compiz displays the open windows on a sort of expose mode
<seb128> didrocks, the filter let you keyboard type to search in the title of those
<seb128> so you can keyboard navigate
<didrocks> seb128: ok, make sense, will look at it :)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> it's only an option to activate in the compiz scale options I think
<djsiegel1> didrocks: "scale window title filter" in compizconfig,  http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AedmWmwP3lllZDltMzhiZF85NWdrMmN4bWMz/use_cases/2_
<djsiegel1> no, not that
<djsiegel1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneHundredPaperCuts/Spec/495641
<didrocks> djsiegel1: ok, thanks :)
<Cedric25> no new sound theme ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> didrocks, seems 1- was decided to just not do it
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, one less WI \o/
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the notice, just saw the bug comment :)
<seb128> np
<mpt> mvo, should bugs like bug 531895 be filed just against the particular package, or against app-install-data-ubuntu as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531895 in firefox "Firefox isn't in Ubuntu Software Center's "Internet" or "Web Browsers" sections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531895
<mvo> mpt: package is ideal, you can add a task for app-install-data if you want
<mpt> ok, ta
<mvo> mpt: but it does not have a override mechanism at this point to add categories
<mvo> we could add it, but the prefered fix is the upstream desktop file
<mpt> ok
<mpt> asac, can you take care of that one? Or is there someone else in particular who I should bug about it?
<nigelb> I was about to poke someone about #rhythmbox in gimpnet, but I guess seb already took care of it :)
<seb128> nigelb, I did
<nigelb> I saw :)
<nigelb> it was nice of you to step in immediately
<pedro_> kenvandine, hello there, just wondering if you are aware of bug 521693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521693 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521693
<kenvandine> pedro_, yeah... that's a dupe :)
<kenvandine> i'll mark it
<kenvandine> pedro_, desktopcouch is busted
<pedro_> kenvandine, ah ok, thanks!
<LaserJock> didrocks: is there a specific size limit for UNE?
<didrocks> LaserJock: for the image, you mean?
<LaserJock> didrocks: yeah
<pitti> the usual 700 MB
<pitti> actually, 700 MiB, I believe
<pitti> yes, indeed
<didrocks> right, it should be MiB :)
<LaserJock> I just wondered considering it's not usually installed via CD if maybe 1GB would be the limit
<pitti> LaserJock: we still don't want it grow too fat; netbooks don't have infinite disk/ram either
<dobey> 700 Men in Black?
<pitti> dobey: always remember using correct units -- http://xkcd.com/394/ :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still having gpm and gdm on your list for strings changes?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's still on my list
<dobey> pitti: it doesn't really matter until I can have a HellaByte drive :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<LaserJock> pitti: I just wondered if the 700MB would be a hard limit like it is for CDs
<pitti> LaserJock: it is an .iso after all
<rickspencer3> pitti, LaserJock
<rickspencer3> the answer is "yes"
<rickspencer3> 700mg limit
<LaserJock> pitti: when I did the Edubuntu .iso it went from 300MB to 3.5 GB, that was painful
<pitti> I don't know CD media which are that light
<rickspencer3> (assuming you are talking about UNE)
<LaserJock> but I hear the Edubuntu team has kicked butt and got it down to like 1.5GB or so
<vish> hehe , rickspencer3 taking too many pills ;)  " 700mg Limit"
<dobey> http://www.makehellaofficial.blogspot.com/
<pitti> I'd reckon that a normal CD is much heavier, more like 20 g
<dobey> 20 g? for a cd?
<rickspencer3> very funny
<pitti> (with cover)
<dobey> what's it made out of? unobtanium?
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: can you please file a bug about needing new colors for those themes and assign otto greenslade?
<pitti> rickspencer3: you know http://xkcd.com/394/, don't you? :-)
 * rickspencer3 looks
 * rickspencer3 reads xkcd instead of working
<kenvandine> sure
<rickspencer3> 1000Bytes during leap years
<rickspencer3> :)
<LaserJock> I thought xkcd was considered "professional development" or something ;-)
<pitti> LaserJock: sure it is! http://xkcd.com/413/
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, done... bug 531958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531958 in adium-theme-ubuntu "Update colors based on Lucid branding" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531958
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: thanks so much
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, i marked it as high since today is UI freeze :)
<kenvandine> i bet today is a fun day for UX :-D
<jcastro> kenvandine: are you going to rebrand the gwibber theme as well?
<kenvandine> jcastro, i hope
<kenvandine> oh yeah... i should file a bug for that too
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, should i do that and assign it to otto as well?
 * kenvandine figures he can knock them both out at the same time
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: can it be the same bug, affecting two projectS?
<djsiegel1> or separate bug?
<kenvandine> sure
 * kenvandine does so
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, done
 * pitti closes his ~ 10th bug today, slowly catching up with seb128
 * seb128 stop playing video games and go back to work
<seb128> bah
<seb128> sabotage!
<pitti> seb128, rickspencer3: btw, I watched movies and listened to music all day and night! (fluendo testing...)
<seb128> the lucid bug pages has been broken
<pitti> seb128: MUAHAA
<pitti> seb128: yes, I know; just pinged bdmurray about it
<pitti> it stops at 2010-01-06
<seb128> that was your plan to beat me?
<pitti> nah
<rickspencer3> pitti, great
<seb128> that's a lame one :p
<rickspencer3> and?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> we are down to 716 bugs, that's hilarious
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: fluendo codecs works fine there
<seb128> I played music in rhythmbox and totem
<seb128> and edited tags in rhythmbox too
<seb128> no issue
<pitti> rickspencer3: I waited until I hit the first bug, and starved and died of insomnia
<pitti> 's ok?
<pitti> j/k
<pitti> works fine here
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: I didn't try pitivi, though
<seb128> pitti, I talked about it to upstream yesterday
<seb128> the "break pitivi" was a pitivi bug
<seb128> they fixed it in git yesterday
 * pitti likes the "was"
<pitti> ah, great
<seb128> they also plan to get 0.3.4 out in the next days
<seb128> so I recommend we do update to that and evaluate what to do based on it
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> ok, quick break before the phone call mania starts
 * didrocks has his IRC like a christmas party today: lot of hilights in all channels
<pitti> didrocks: the secret is /nick didhidden
<didrocks>  /nick Imnotthere :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, pitti: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/libubuntuone/+bug/531971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531971 in libubuntuone "Include libubuntuone mono bindings" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, thx
<seb128> mvo, there?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> mvo, so question for you
<LaserJock> kenvandine: so I'm still confused as to if gwibber should be starting up now, the bug you mentioned the other day hasn't gone anywhere, do I just need to be patient or is there another bug?
<seb128> mvo, you remember add-indicator-applet.py
<seb128> mvo, we need to force run it on upgrade to lucid
<seb128> mvo, what would you do? just create a new gconf key and keep the logic?
<mvo> seb128: that was/is in gnome-panel, right?
<mvo> seb128: let me have a quick look to refresh my memory
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> also you create the gconf-default in the postinst
<seb128> should that one be cleaned on upgrade in some way?
<kenvandine> LaserJock, it is being worked
<seb128> oh the postrm do it
<mvo> does the same thing needs to run? or one that adds more applets (I assume the later)
<kenvandine> LaserJock, just not an easy bug to fix :/
<seb128> mvo, the same thing
<kenvandine> LaserJock, sorry
<mvo> seb128: new key that includes the distro name I think. so that on the next release we do not need to come up with yet anther key
<seb128> mvo, the applet used to be that <no comment> (which means "useless" or whatever) message indicator
<seb128> mvo, now it has all the appindicators too
<seb128> mvo, which means many user dropped the <no comment> message indicator one
<seb128> and don't understand why they don't get icons for it
<seb128> ie
<seb128> bluetooth
<seb128> gpm
<seb128> rhythmbox
<seb128> sound
<seb128> etc
<seb128> so I think we ought to put it back there again
<LaserJock> kenvandine: I don't mind waiting, I just hadn't seen any activity so I didn't know if I should ping somebody or be patient
<dobey> is anyone else using lucid with a notification area instead of indicator applet?
<mvo> seb128: right, I think a new gconf key is the answer. if we are reasonable sure that we need to only run it once, just any key will go
<mvo> do
<mvo> otherwise I would suggest to include the distro name
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will do it by renaming the key
<seb128> let's come with a better solution to do such things next cycle
<mvo> ok
<seb128> I will register a spec for it
<seb128> "dealing with user config changes on upgrade"
<seb128> we need a tool to run in user sessions to do that sort of changes
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> cheers, no problem
<dobey> hey guys
<dobey> what should Vcs-Bzr: be to point at the lp:ubuntu/source branch?
<seb128> nothing
<dobey> ok
 * dobey removes Vcs-Bzr then
<Keybuk> seb128: why doesn't gnome-screensaver ever unlock anymore?
<Keybuk> it just sits at Checking... with a spinning mouse cursor
<vish> Keybuk: Bug #524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<vish> Keybuk: killing the keyring , lets you get back to session
<seb128> Keybuk, gnome-keyring bug
<Keybuk> ah ok, cool
<Keybuk> do you need any info on it?
<seb128> Keybuk, not for now
<seb128> Keybuk, the bug seems to have enough info it just need somebody to look at the code now
<seb128> I will do that next week if upstream doesn't reply
 * Nafai has to restart X again :(
<didrocks> seb128: djsiegel1: so, closing the first papercut as invalid? (I tried to add a list with _list, but it's not working as well). 2. (num of ws) is done, does it have a bug associated? 3. (scalefilter) is i  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, not compiz. so, not sure we can include it
<seb128> didrocks, 1- yes
<seb128> didrocks, 2- what component did you change?
<seb128> didrocks, 3- oh that's different code not an option in what we use?
<didrocks> seb128: only metacity is needed, when switching to compiz, it's refreshed
<seb128> didrocks, ok good
<didrocks> seb128: not sure when we don't switch and there is an upgrade on the fly
<pitti> Nafai: frozen?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - was your gdm change yesterday intended to fix the "text VT over X" issue?
<didrocks> seb128: about 3. no. I tried to enable it first, and after fighting with it, just grepped the source for scalefilter and don't find it in compiz, but only in the other package which is another source, apparently
<Nafai> pitti: No, I keep getting this after a while: "Maximum number of clients reachedError: Can't open display: :0.0", so I can't start new applications
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: only for subsequent X startups, not the first one
<seb128> djsiegel, ^ no luck for scalefilter, it's coming from -extras in universe and we don't want to install extra by default
<pitti> chrisccoulson: i. e. for launching guest session or user switching
<pitti> Nafai: o_O
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, ok. it works for that, but i still get it on startup
<seb128> Nafai, leak somewhee
<Nafai> yeah, not sure how to figure out where
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, me too
<Nafai> I can't run things like xlsclients or so because they get the same answer :)
<pitti> Nafai: does it increase over time after a reboot, i. e. when it still works_
<pitti> _
<pitti> bah, what happened to my question mark
<pitti> oh
<LaserJock> didrocks: hey, is this X-GNOME-FullName bug affected by UI freeze?
<LaserJock> I just thought of that this morning
<didrocks> LaserJock: hum, theorically yes…
<pitti> LaserJock: which bug? I fixed the menus yesterday, I thought
<didrocks> pitti: for n-l not showing them
<pitti> didrocks: n-l doesn't use gnome-menus?
<didrocks> pitti: no…
<pitti> ok, your bug then
<LaserJock> pitti: no, that's what I'm trying to fix
<pitti> but why would it be affected by UIF?
<LaserJock> well, if people are doing screenshots, the app names will change
<pitti> you don't change strings, you just fix them to actually be displayed?
<didrocks> pitti: it doesn't show X-GNOME-FullName, so that change the UI
<pitti> LaserJock: that's fine, I think
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> that's what I wasn't sure of
<Sarvatt> Nafai: can you pastebin the output of xlsclients?
<Nafai> Sarvatt: Sure
<LaserJock> I won't be changing any translations, just the actual "what you see"
<Sarvatt> you arent the first person i've heard run into that but i dont see how you're getting >256 clients
<Nafai> Sarvatt: This is what I have right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388402/
<Nafai> Yeah, I definitely don't have that many windows open
<seb128> Sarvatt, it's probably a software leaking clients
<seb128> like indicator-applet
<seb128> could it be the fallback thing?
<seb128> Nafai, do you plan a lot to make indicator fallback to notification area?
<pitti> Nafai: what are these "exe" things?
<Sarvatt> Nafai: are you using the nvidia blob by any chance?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, in fact, 2. is more complicated when you don't switch between metacity and compiz. I'm first updating the default for metacity and see if I need to write something on compiz side
<Nafai> I haven't been doing any testing recently
<Nafai> Sarvatt: Yes, I am using the nvidia drivers
<seb128> didrocks, I'm pretty sure the default was already correct for compiz
<Nafai> pitti: Uh, good question
<Nafai> How do I map a window id to a process?
<seb128> Nafai, xprop -id?
<Nafai> Ah
<Nafai> That is a new chromium plug-in that I have recently installed
<Nafai> I'll uninstall it and find out
<Sarvatt> I think the problem nvidia blob/flash related
<Sarvatt> is*
<Nafai> quite possible
<seb128> bryceh, didrocks: is xorg known to crash down on coming back from user switching on intel?
<Sarvatt> chromium, flash, and the nvidia blob are a common theme in everyone i've seen having the exhausting clients problem at least
<Nafai> well, I'm using all 3
<Sarvatt> will have to dig through the chromium bug tracker to see if i can find anything when i get some time
<didrocks> seb128: just tried on my hw with an intel driver, no crash but it didn't asked my 1st user password, which is… frightening :)
<bryceh> seb128, it would not be surprising if it does that, but it's not a universal issue.  Maybe some hardware/driver specific glitch
<bryceh> seb128, probably worth re-testing when we get the new drm stuff
<seb128> bryceh, ok, it does it on both my d630 and mini
<bryceh> supposedly a lot of bugs get fixed with the new drm
<seb128> bryceh, is that in lucid? I did upgraded both boxes today
<bryceh> seb128, should be in by the kernel freeze
<bryceh> seb128, apw has a ppa with it I think
<seb128> ok thanks
<didrocks> seb128: that's strange, I upgrade one hour ago and I get it on the mini :/
<seb128> I will try to check that
<seb128> didrocks, why is that strange that you get it too?
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<didrocks> seb128: oupss, *don't* get it (see my first comment ^)
<seb128> didrocks, I get it when opening a guest session and closing it
<seb128> didrocks, that worked this time, doesn't happen every time
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I tried only a real user switching
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> seb128: and with a real user, do you have too the "not asking the password for first user" when back?
<seb128> didrocks, no
<didrocks> seb128: did you use "switch from user <foo>" or did you directly pick a name? (it only happens for me when I pick a name on the menu)
<seb128> didrocks, switch from user
<seb128> but I don't want to crash my box now by playing too much with user switching
<seb128> I will try again later
<didrocks> ok, I just put a note somewhere to check that again, but it's reproduceable systematically for me
<mpt> mvo, how's it going
<mpt> ?
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson: btw if you didnt notice the lid close hang should be fixed in the -15 kernel, had any luck with it?
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt, i've not had a change to try it yet
<chrisccoulson> will do that later though, thanks
<Sarvatt> seb128: do you see any drm errors in dmesg when it happens? can you vt switch still?
<rickspencer3> pitti, chrisccoulson I'm setting up the conference line now
<pitti> on my way
<seb128> rickspencer3, should I join?
<rickspencer3> seb128, sure
<seb128> Sarvatt, I will have to check for drm errors but I can't vt switch
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<rickspencer3> I don't have my leader code handy
<rickspencer3> hold on
<LaserJock> didrocks: this bug could be rediculously easy to fix if I'm right, stay tuned :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: sweet \o/
<LaserJock> didrocks: \o/
<LaserJock> didrocks: so uh, yeah. s/gmenu_tree_entry_get_name/gmenu_tree_entry_get_display_name/ does wonders ;-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: so, it's using gmenu finally? I guessed you told the other it wasn't?
<LaserJock> didrocks: I was looking for gmenu stuff in the wrong file
<didrocks> LaserJock: sweet ;)
<LaserJock> didrocks: gmenu is used in launcher-menu but not in launcher-application
<LaserJock> didrocks: so do you want this? we don't patch upstream, but upstream is on 0.3 so I'm not sure where to put it
<LaserJock> didrocks: rather, where do you want this? I'm pretty sure you want it ;-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: well, I can patch upstream (for 0.1 release)
<didrocks> yes, I want it \o/ ;)
<didrocks> LaserJock: so, attach it to the bug and I'll make a new liblauncher release
<didrocks> (for 0.1)
<LaserJock> k
<didrocks> thanks for your work, I guess my categorisation of "not so hard to patch" was not that bad :p
<LaserJock> heh
<Sarvatt> I actually like having the cursor during boot, putting the spinner in the middle of the ubuntu logo gives me something to do :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, patches for liblauncher 0.3 and 0.1 are in the bug report now
<didrocks> LaserJock: sweet, I have a lot to do. So, I'll probably release a new liblauncher version tomorrow
<LaserJock> didrocks: great. I'm just happy I was able to actually figure a non-packaging bug out :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: that will really rock to have comprehensive name again :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: gwibber looks way better
<didrocks> LaserJock: heh \o/
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<mvo> mpt: merging ui changes
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, chrisccoulson i got dropped by the bridge :/
<rickspencer3> no respect ;)
<rickspencer3> can you guys just carry on and ping me if you need something from me?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ok
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack
<LaserJock> didrocks: http://laserjock.us/files/UNE.png :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: indeed, that's a change :)
<mpt> mvo, any progress on the "Themes & Tweaks" plumbing?
<djsiegel> seb128: ok, too bad :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: are Favorites actual copies of the .desktop or are they "linked"?
<didrocks> LaserJock: favorites are just a gconf key IIRC
<didrocks> LaserJock: you can have a look at the ubuntu-netbook-default-settings package
<mvo> mpt: none, sorry. busy with the new design merges/fixes and the ratings stuff
<mvo> mpt: and we need a UI freeze exception, I will file the needed report in some minutes
<mpt> mvo, I totally forgot about the "fonts" Debian section. Maybe we can use that to fix the ttfm problem, if someone can fix bug 490401 and bug 490405.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490401 in baltix "Gentium packages in "Miscellanous - Graphical" section while other fonts are in "Fonts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490405 in ttf-liberation "ttf-liberation is in "Miscellanous - Graphical" while other fonts are in "Fonts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490405
<LaserJock> didrocks: I was thinking of trying bug #283914 for my next trick, seem reasonable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283914 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher doesn't reflect changed icons in main menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283914
<didrocks> LaserJock: it's a little bit harder I think, but can be interesting :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: do not hesitate if you need any help tomorrow
<LaserJock> didrocks: alright, I'm off for today to get real work done. I'll see what I can do with it this evening
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, so in that way vala is pretty much like flex
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i think so
<chrisccoulson> i thought we were originally going to need it for tracker, but that was only because i was building from git
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, it was you who provided a fix to make it build
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think i remember that, but i think there are new failures now
<jcastro> pitti: ok so vino and hplip are all that's left. I'll poke smithj when he's around for hplip. Any burning issues or are we going to make it?
<chrisccoulson> i'll check the changelog
<pitti> chrisccoulson: still all the d-bus tests
<pitti> jcastro: last time I checked, hlip had no usable patch; is there a new one now?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder why they broke again then
<jcastro> pitti: no he hasn't gotten back to you yet on that, I'll poke him asap
<chrisccoulson> i can try and take another look at that, but my vala knowledge is lacking a little ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can have a look as well
<chrisccoulson> or i could ping juergbi about it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in fact, I have nothing urgent to do right now, I'll have a look
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<pitti> (unless you want to and are at it, of course :) )
<mvo> mpt: fonts section - indeed
<jcastro> pitti: fyi Nafai made the changes you want to vino
<pitti> jcastro: yes, I saw; thanks (still on my list)
<jcastro> or at least attached new patches, heh
<mvo> mpt: it contains fontforge as well but not ttf-sil-gentium that is in x11
<pitti> chrisccoulson: vala bindings> those should mostly be static .vapi files; they are only needed when running vala, not for shipping .vapi files in packages
<pitti> chrisccoulson: they are by and large annotated C .h files
<mpt> mvo, right, that's what bug  490406 and bug 490401 are about, respectively
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490406 in fontforge-extras "fontforge-extras is in "Fonts" section but isn't fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490401 in baltix "Gentium packages in "Miscellanous - Graphical" section while other fonts are in "Fonts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490401
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so, shipping bindings isn't good justification for having vala in main then?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's not necessary, at least; you can just drop the .vapi files into the libfoo-dev, and be done with it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, that's good then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if you have vala code which you want to build during package build, then you need it of course
<chrisccoulson> it would still be nice to make the test suite work though, else nobody is watching for real failures
<pitti> but for upstreams which produce releases that build .vala -> .c at "make dist" time, it's not necessary
<pitti> chrisccoulson: exactly
 * pitti <- test suite addict
<chrisccoulson> especially if we're going to be shipping more C files generated with vala
<mvo> mpt: aha, ok - will you update the fonts matching rules in the .menu file?
<mvo> mpt: fixing the sections for lucid should be trivial
<mvo> mpt: we just need to make sure we target the bugs to not forget about it
<mpt> mvo, sure, I could do that, but not today :-)
<mvo> mpt: ok, no problem
<chrisccoulson> tedg - there's still an issue with the fallback GtkStatusIcon in indicator-application (I can't remember whether I mentioned it already)
<chrisccoulson> basically, gpm users are seeing a flashing tray icon without the indicator applet
<tedg> chrisccoulson: On login?
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be because it periodically calls app_indicator_set_menu to update the menu structure
<chrisccoulson> and that creates a new fallback timer
<chrisccoulson> which toggles the icon visibility when it  fires
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Hmm, okay.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I hadn't heard that one.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i keep getting lots of reports in gpm
<chrisccoulson> and people e-mailing me with 2MB videos now too ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Ah, okay.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: That one will probably have to be a tomorrow thing though :-/
<chrisccoulson> tedg - no worries, i just wanted to make sure you were aware of it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I hope it's something simple like relying on a local session dbus and not launching it itself; it fails the same way in Debian
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that would make sense
<chrisccoulson> right, baby time :)
<chrisccoulson> bbl
 * kenvandine might have a fixed desktopcouch to upload... brb after testing
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, fails the same way locally
<asac> mpt: thanks. micah has committed the fix - will check with him if there is something else on his list before next upload
<mpt> thanks asac, I saw and was impressed by the quick fix
<asac> yeah me too ;)
<mpt> There are other easy categorization bugs if anyone's interested. ;-) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=metadata
<asac> had connectivity issues today and had a separate irssi open which didnt highlight your ping ;)
<asac> but then it was just fixed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hah! it's fakeroot
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (fixed package uploaded, will send to Debian)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent. i will have a look later at how you fixed it ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: run make check under LD_PRELOAD= to circumvent fakeroot :)
<jcastro> mdeslaur: your changelog in virtmanager mentioned a problem with python and libappindicators, anything I can do to help?
<mdeslaur> jcastro: it's related to bug #530138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530138 in indicator-application "Using .append() on a gtkmenu doesn't update the indicator's menu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530138
<mdeslaur> jcastro: once that gets fixed, I can fix virt-manager
<jcastro> mdeslaur: ok
 * Amaranth wonders what'll happen the first time someone tries to shove an arbitrary widget into a menu and complains
<mclasen> Amaranth: its just the wrong api...
<dobey> Ampelbein: i've already shoved arbitrary widgets in menu items... but no complaints, it did what i expected/wanted it to do :)
<Amaranth> dobey: ignored them?
<dobey> Amaranth: ignored what? i didn't have anything to complain about
<Amaranth> dobey: Right, did it ignore the widget?
<dobey> no
<dobey> the widget worked fine
<dobey> but i wasn't trying to do interactivity
<Amaranth> how did it forward an arbitrary gtk widget over dbus?
<dobey> how did what?
<dobey> i didn't use dbus
<Amaranth> libappindicator
<dobey> i wasn't using indicators
<dobey> i was sticking arbitrary widgets inside a GtkMenuItem
<Amaranth> dobey: which is not what we were talking about :)
<dobey> eh? one sentence, and it mentioned nothing about appindicator. only about sticking arbitrary widgets in a menu
<dobey> eh, anyway... back to writing a crapload of code
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder why my card reader doesn't even show up in gnome-device-manager
<chrisccoulson> gnome-device-manager is using hal isn't it?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i just know i can't mount SD CF etc... cards from my reader
<dobey> my ipod shuffle works ok
<dobey> but my phone won't mount either
<dobey> though my pre does show up in gnome-device-manager
<dobey> well, a mass storage device shows up
<dobey> and my Prē shows up in computer:///, until i tell the phone to go into disk mode
<dobey> then it disappears :(
<dobey> it doesn't even work in media sync mode where it emulates an ipod
<dobey> :(
<pitti> RAOF: good morning!
<RAOF> pitti: Good mornininging!
<didrocks> good morning RAOF :)
<RAOF> dobey: That ipod mode of the prē has to be one of the stranger engineering hacks I've seen :)
<RAOF> didrocks: And a fine morning to you, too.
<didrocks> well, evening actually ;)
<seb128> hey RAOF
<pitti> bah, my computer took "UI freeze" a little too seriously
<dobey> RAOF: i don't care, because i don't put music on my phone, but I do want to pull photos off it and stuff.
<pitti> seb128: sorry, had to reboot; will get to NEW right now
<dobey> of course, i would also very much like to read the data on all my SD cards
<pitti> my computer decided that it's a good idea to suspend when I Ctrl+Alt+F7 back to X from a VT, or between X sessions
<pitti> and suspend causes freezes :/
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> let's see whether we can get this built in 9 minutes
<pitti> seb128: meh, seems to hate me; "starts in 4 seconds" for two minutes now
<seb128> kick it ;-)
<pitti> ah, building
 * kenvandine has a working desktopcouch!
<kenvandine> whew...
<didrocks> pitti: heh
<RAOF> Yay!  Gwibber will work again!
<kenvandine> yay!
<didrocks> kenvandine: working = starting on dbus demand ? :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and not crashing
<didrocks> that's a good idea :)
<kenvandine> usually good :)
<pitti> seb128: light-themes binNEWed into main, right in time for publisher; so go ahead with the u-artwork
<kenvandine> unfortunately the patch reverts part of what they wanted to fix in 0.6.2
<kenvandine> but at least this isn't a regression
<seb128> pitti, rickspencer3, RAOF: I will be a few minutes late
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<seb128> I want to land the ubuntu-artwork update now
<rickspencer3> I *just* finished my class
<rickspencer3> setting up the bridge in moment
<pitti> seb128: that's fine, you know the intro :)
<Nafallo> ehrm. guys... the theme is broken?
<Nafallo> it tries to use 'Light' as Controls, but it should be 'Radiance'
<Nafai> I don't yet have the theme :(
<Nafallo> or am I missing something?
<Nafallo> same for window borders
<seb128> Nafallo, you must be using a ppa with beta work or something
<seb128> Nafallo, the lucid theme is name radiance
<Nafallo> seb128: naah. catched the binary directly via LP + gdebi. in my theme selector I had "Light" and "Dark" turn up?
<seb128> Nafallo, those are ubuntu-artwork themes
<seb128> the theme you grabbed is a gtk one
<seb128> go in details
<rickspencer3> pitti, RAOF I'll try dailing in again
<rickspencer3> the bridge is just not working well today :(
<Nafallo> seb128: ah. so I need update of that deb as well... got it. I only took specific debs as they built ;-)
<Nafai> is the new theme available in lucid?
<kenvandine> Nafai, the crank is turning :)
<Nafai> yay
<seb128> Nafallo, ok, I will check there is no bug, thanks
<seb128> Nafallo, right, radiance is buggy, I will fix
<seb128> ambiance should work
<seb128> hum no
<seb128> I will fix both
<seb128> thanks for earlier catching
<Nafallo> no worries :-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, RAOF are you guys done talking?
<seb128> no
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let me know if you have questions etc
<rickspencer3> I can call in again if needed
<seb128> pitti suggests moving to IRC
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, how is gwibber working now (well desktopcouch) but you know
<kenvandine> well!
<rickspencer3> fixed or reverted?
<kenvandine> and i just uploaded a fixed desktopcouch
<kenvandine> sort of
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> reverted the dbus only getPort call in desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> I'll dist-upgrade tonight
<rickspencer3> get that new theme and all
<rickspencer3> and hopefully gwibber will work ;)
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> but dc still has the fixes that makes it start up nicely by gwibber
<kenvandine> and in the session too :)
<kenvandine> i might get a gwibber uploaded tonight with the autostart stuff
<rickspencer3> nice
<kenvandine> and some other nice bug fixes
 * kenvandine has been waiting to test !
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, so chad still needs to fix the replication problem
<rickspencer3> uh
<kenvandine> but as long as gwibber starts dc, recplication will be fine
<rickspencer3> replicatin problem?
<kenvandine> apps that just call the python api to desktopcouch
<kenvandine> it starts desktopcouch without starting the replication services
<kenvandine> the reason all this got broken was they were trying to fix that
<seb128> Nafallo, fixed version uploaded
<kenvandine> so it always started all the needed stuff
<kenvandine> but then hit these dbus threading issues
<kenvandine> so i reverted  part of it
<RAOF> So, back on IRC...
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, so now desktopcouch starts nicely, but still only starts replication if you call it via dbus
<kenvandine> which gwibber does for now
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, but if photobomb uses dc, and you run it before gwibber... it would start dc without starting replication
<Nafallo> seb128: yepp, saw. waiting for it to build :-)
<kenvandine> it's a problem they know they need to fix.. but it isn't a new problem
<Nafallo> building now ;-)
<kenvandine> so at least reverting that part gets gwibber working... and desktopcouch to work at all
<RAOF> The tasks I've got lined up immediately are: polishing the f-spot edit-in-view mode patch, and reviewing the status of the apw's drm backport kernel.  After that, there's investigating the gjs FTBFS on armel and bug #435805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435805 in netbook-remix-launcher "Icons overlap for categories with >= 9 rows" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435805
<seb128> RAOF, cf other channel
<Nafallo> seb128: built and confirmed fixed. thanks for the quick response :-)
<seb128> Nafallo, thank you for the testing and sorry about think to the ppa before checking ;-)
<Nafallo> heh
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ack
<rickspencer3> (on the replicattion not being started bug)
<chrisccoulson> prepare for everyone asking "what happened to my terminal!"
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> the new settings don't look good?
<chrisccoulson> they look quite good
<seb128> good ;-)
<rickspencer3> pitti, RAOF f-spot status?
<rickspencer3> so we have editing by no save or undo now?
<RAOF> Yes.
<pitti> you can always take a screenshot *cough*
<RAOF> Heh!
<rickspencer3> pitti, grrr
<RAOF> We have editing that works as in the main library view.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so by editing, to be clear, I mean "editing without import"
<RAOF> Anything that you can *cancel* in there has a sort of poor-man's undo in the fact that you get a large preview and can hit the cancel button.
<rickspencer3> which you say is what you have added
<rickspencer3> yeah, that's not undo though
<rickspencer3> we need to do this classy
<pitti> RAOF: does it apply changes in-place, or do you have to save?
 * pitti assumes the latter
<RAOF> pitti: Oh, no.  It's instant apply, in place.
<pitti> but the absence of undo wouldn't be so bad if you could just re-load the original again
<pitti> eww
<RAOF> Yeah.
<rickspencer3> heh
<pitti> RAOF: doesn't that kind of suck for large images?
<pitti> or, for that matter, reduces the quality further and further with every operation?
<RAOF> Yes for the quality.
<RAOF> I'll grab some large images to test on; given that it's destructive editing, I've been using some fairly small throwaways.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, ok
<rickspencer3> form the users perspective we need
<rickspencer3> the ability to do edit edit undo
 * pitti goes into a dark corner, weeps a bit, and comes back
<rickspencer3> and cancel without saving
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Given edit, edit, undo, how many edits should undo revert?  Just the last one?
<rickspencer3> no
<rickspencer3> like 20
<rickspencer3> at least
<RAOF> So you can hit undo 20 times and undo the last 20 edits?
<rickspencer3> yes
 * RAOF *will* need some large images to test for non-suckyness.
<rickspencer3> like a normal app
<RAOF> Ok.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> normal :)
<rickspencer3> ok, like a "good" app then
<rickspencer3> RAOF, is this even feasible?
<RAOF> I think it is, yes.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, would it be easier to patch eog?
<RAOF> All the editors return edited copies of the image; if all else fails we can just keep a stack of old copies.
<RAOF> I'm unfamiliar with the eog codebase, and what we'd need to patch into eog.
<rickspencer3> desrt suggested this may be a workable approach
<pitti> RAOF: would it be possible to only keep them in memory and introduce a "save" button? or would that turn the entire code upside down?
<rickspencer3> ok
<RAOF> pitti: I'm pretty sure it'll be quite easy to introduce a save button.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, and that would come with an undo stack?
<RAOF> Actually, it could well.
<rickspencer3> by like storing copies of the image in tmp or something?
<RAOF> Right, or even in-memory.
<RAOF> Because the code gets notified in a nice central place of changes to the image; for the main library view, that delegates writing out to the main DB class, for the view mode it writes straight to file.
<RAOF> Delegating handling the changes out to a save/undo button widget would be quite clean, I think.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, you sound confident that you can solve this is in a sane manner
<RAOF> And doable.
<RAOF> I *think* so :)
<rickspencer3> this seems like a good opportunity to get a bit into our work item tracking as well
<rickspencer3> perhaps pitti would be willing to work with you to define some work items so we can track them with our burndown chart?
<RAOF> Ok.  I've seen pitti's burndown page, but don't really know where the data is pulled from.
<pitti> RAOF: that's the one mini-session I'd like to have with you (and possibly with chrisccoulson as well)
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> we can do it right now if you want; chrisccoulson, would you be up for a mini-session about work items? (some 10 minutes)
<pitti> s/right now/after the f-spot discussion/
<rickspencer3> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i could probably do it on IRC (i've got baby at the moment)
 * rickspencer3 feels better about f-spot
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, please do care about your baby first then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, IRC
<chrisccoulson> pitti - should be fine
<pitti> chrisccoulson, RAOF: perhaps I can ask you about reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto first? and then we can discuss some details, on the example of f-spot
<kenvandine> james_w, what causes this error?
<kenvandine> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the tag for the previous upstream version, 0.1.2, in the branch: upstream-0.1.2
<kenvandine> there is a branch for 0.1.2
<kenvandine> s/branch/tag
<asac> 22:54 < ogra> thats not supposed to be on the images though
<asac> 22:54 < asac> thats language-support-writing-*
<asac> 22:54 < ogra> its a bug in the design of langpack interaction with oo.o ... but apparetnly not easily fixable
<asac> 22:54 < ogra> right, writing aleays pulls in hyphenation or thesaurus
<asac> topic: openoffice getting pulled in when adding language
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^
<asac> is that fixable?
<RAOF> pitti: Ok.  That seems understandable.
<ccheney> asac: hmm
<kenvandine> anyone else know what causes that error with bzr merge-upstream?
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you have a tag named "upstream-0.1.2"
<didrocks> ? :)
<kenvandine> no
<pitti> chrisccoulson: please read it tomorrow, adn tend to your family; good night!
<asac> ccheney: know why ooo thesaurus etc. need to be a depend?
<kenvandine> didrocks, i think it creates a branch with that name
<kenvandine> and looks for the tag in there
<ccheney> asac: which package exactly?
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, you need it in the last revision of your packaging branch
<kenvandine> there is a tag for 0.1.2
<pitti> RAOF: ok, great; so, we could set up a new blueprint for that, or just extend the one that already has the f-spot work item
<asac> ccheney: for example language-support-writing-de
<didrocks> kenvandine: this tag has to be in the packaging branch
<kenvandine> didrocks, it's there
<pitti> RAOF: let's do the latter for simplicity
<ccheney> asac: no i mean which OOo package
<asac> ccheney: pulls in ooo -thesaurus etc.
<didrocks> kenvandine: upstream-0.1.2 ?
<kenvandine> humm
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you show me the branches?
<kenvandine> no...
<asac> ccheney: openoffice.org-thesaurus-de, openoffice.org-thesaurus-de-ch, openoffice.org-hyphenation, openoffice.org-hyphenation-de
<kenvandine> didrocks, lp:ubuntu/ido
<pitti> RAOF: so let's add them to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-default-apps
<ccheney> asac: i was told those language-support-* packages were going away entirely and that i should drop the | depends on them
<ccheney> asac: if that isn't true then that is why there is a bug now
<kenvandine> those tags all get created automatically
<pitti> RAOF: they should be added to the ubuntu-10.04-beta-1 section
<didrocks> kenvandine: not the first :)
<pitti> RAOF: do you want to do this yourself, to get the hang of it?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<didrocks> kenvandine: or if someone just used bzr merge
<kenvandine> didrocks, previous uploads worked
<ccheney> asac: but for eg openoffice.org-l10n-de i haven't updated OOo yet so it still has a depends | on the language pack
<pitti> RAOF: they shuold be "[raof] f-spot provide save button and drop instant saving: TODO" <- in that format
<didrocks> kenvandine: the tag isn't there, that means merge-upstream wasn't done or pushed
<kenvandine> ok, adding that tag fixed it
<pitti> RAOF: then they'll appear on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html an hour later
<ccheney> asac: for openoffice.org-dictionaries i already updated it for the supposed deprecation of language-*
<didrocks> kenvandine: it was a normal merge
<pitti> RAOF: you can keep http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html#raof open in a tab to have a reminder :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, yeah, just add the tag and you're all set :)
<kenvandine> oh... no
<asac> ccheney: so what needs to be done to fix this? ;)
<kenvandine> that's no good
<pitti> RAOF: (you don't have any WIs right now, thus the link won't work yet; but it will once you get WIs)
<kenvandine> it removed the debian dir :)
<ccheney> asac: i assume for language-* to go away if it is supposed to
<didrocks> kenvandine: right, that's because of the previous merge :/
<ccheney> pitti: any ideas about the issue asac is seeing?
<asac> ccheney: and if -writing- stays?
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, bzr revert debian/
<didrocks> (update debian/changelog manually for this time)
<didrocks> and commit
<didrocks> check that the upstream-… tag is there too
<pitti> ccheney, asac: sorry, what's the problem?
<ccheney> asac: well if language-* isn't really going away although being told it was then openoffice.org-dictionaries needs to add it back, but i need clarification as to what to do... already been told to remove it once
<pitti> we recently had a bug that language-support-* for non-English languages got seeded
<pitti> which caused OO.o to be pulled in
<asac> pitti: was told that installing language pulls in openoffice ... seems language-support-writing- depends on ooo-thesaurus etc.
<asac> pitti: hmm. so seeding is fixd and maybe the language-selector still installs it?
<pitti> asac: yes, but they have alternative dependencies to language-support-writing-en
<pitti> asac: l-s does that at runtime, not in the CD
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<ccheney> pitti: erm iirc you to told me to remove those when the next i needed to do an upload anyway, which i eventually did for openoffice.org-dictionaries source
<ccheney> pitti: which is why it appears to now be pulling in OOo
<pitti> ccheney: I though that all but l-s-en was obsolete indeed
<pitti> ArneGoetje: so which of the language-support-* are still relevant then?
<ccheney> if it is obsolete we need to remove them from the archive, right? :)
<pitti> right
<asac> ok if thats transitional i am happy ... lets wait for ArneGoetje to confirm the status and whats the idea
 * ccheney hopes he did not come off as accusatory, just wanting to make sure i was not missing something important :)
<pitti> coudl also be that I mixed it up and only language-support-translations-* was obsolete
<didrocks> kenvandine: you're welcome
<pitti> ccheney: right, I think I mixed it up somehow
<ccheney> pitti: ping me when it is clarified, updating openoffice.org-dictionaries is trivial and doesn't take much build time
<asac> yeah ... all fine. waiting a bit longer before filing a bug or something
<pitti> ccheney: ah, I think only language-support-translations-* got killed, not _all_ language-support-*
<ccheney> pitti: ok
<pitti> ccheney: so, I think we need to add the | language-support-writing-$LANG back
<ccheney> oh ok
<pitti> ccheney: let's wait for ArneGoetje to confirm, but I think that's it
<pitti> but I still don't see _what_ pulls in OO.o
<pitti> Recommends: openoffice.org (>= 1.0.3) | openoffice.org-writer | language-support-writing-en
<pitti> all packages I'm looking at have this
<pitti> I think I discussed with ogra some days ago
<pitti> and germinate didn't tell us eitehr
<pitti> you really need to boot a livefs and try to purge openoffice, and see what holds it bin
<pitti> s/bin/in/
<pitti> asac: ^
<ccheney> pitti: something like openoffice.org-thesaurus-hu would
<pitti> ccheney: it could only be -en
<ccheney> pitti: oh ok
<pitti> we don't seed any other language-support-*
<pitti> ccheney, asac: but again, what _is_ the problem? current armel netbook images don't have OO.o
<pitti> the reason for that was seeding language-support-de and friends, which got fixed
<ccheney> yea i don't see what could be causing it either
<pitti> well, what is "it"?
<ccheney> pulling in of OOo via language-support-en
<pitti> I think ogra's problem a few days ago was that the full oo.o was on the armel netbook images
<pitti> but that was fixed
<ccheney> pitti: i meant from what you said, yea i don't see an issue there
 * ccheney doesn't know the details of the current issue other than OOo is somehow pulled in according to asac :)
<pitti> yes, and I'm curious where
<ccheney> i haven't uploaded anything relating to OOo in a few weeks
<pitti> certainly not into http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/20100303/
<ccheney> 15:57 < asac> topic: openoffice getting pulled in when adding language
<ccheney> asac: so this isn't an issue with the cd but when you are adding a language via the selector?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> yes, that'd make sense
<ccheney> if so then the issue probably is when someone installs a language it pulls in the thesaurus package like hu which has a direct dependency now, needs to be fixed apparently as pitti mentioned
<pitti> ccheney: right, those would need alternative language-support-writing-$LANG deps then
<ccheney> yea just need to restore the old control file probably :)
 * ccheney bbiab 10m
<pitti> ccheney: hyphenation looks ok to me
<pitti> ccheney: so does thesaurus
<pitti> ccheney: ok, seems you know which package is affected then; sorry for the misguiding about dropping the deps then
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<pitti> hey TheMuso!
<didrocks> I guess it's more than time to go to bed for some relaxing :)
<didrocks> good morning TheMuso
<asac> ccheney: pitti: thats what is was told yes (on install, not by default)
<tedg> Heh chrisccoulson, how's bug 531493?  I'm just checking to make sure it makes string freeze :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531493 in gdm "Switch "Shut Down" to "Switch Off" and "Suspend" to "Sleep"" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531493
<pitti> asac: ok, thanks for confirming; so I guess it's the missing alternative deps then
<asac> ccheney: do you want a bug?
<asac> ccheney: against what package?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - seb128 is working on a gdm upload, which will have the change in (it's already in bzr)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Cool, thanks!
<asac> chrisccoulson: thanks for confirming the event ;)
<pitti> RAOF: oh, please add the other bits as well (like f-spot: provide undo); was there something else?
<chrisccoulson> hey asac, how are you?
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: ping; hey seb128 mentioned you may know about upcoming patches for liboos
<davidbarth> liboobs that is
<chrisccoulson> upcoming patches? what for?
<pitti> kenvandine, RAOF: I moved the other f-spot work item from kenvandine to RAOF; RAOF, do you have kenvandine's work?
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: to get oobs_self_config_get_user to work; always returns null here
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't know about that. milanbv would know about that though
<kenvandine> pitti, he does
 * kenvandine hugs RAOF
<pitti> great, thanks
<seb128> davidbarth, chrisccoulson: I didn't say chrisccoulson would know about that specific issue, I said to maybe ask him
<seb128> he's the one who did the most work on g-s-t there recently
 * RAOF is always happy to participate in hugs ;)
 * pitti hugs RAOF
 * seb128 hugs RAOF
 * desrt doesn't know what's going on but hugs RAOF anyway
<kenvandine> :)
 * chrisccoulson hugs seb128, RAOF, kenvandine and pitti
 * RAOF hugs pitti, kenvandine & seb128 using the extra arm he's had installed for precisely this purpose.
<pitti> RAOF: yay, your first WI! http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html#raof
<pitti> RAOF: o_O
 * didrocks hugs everyones and waves goodbye for true this time :)
 * pitti follows didrocks's wise decision and gets to bed as well; I'm falling off my chairt
<RAOF> pitti: Well, it was either that or to improve my ski-boxing ;)
<pitti> lol
<pitti> RAOF: I added "undo" as well; please feel free to add others that I forgot
 * pitti waves goodnight
<davidbarth> seb128, chrisccoulson: ok thanks
<RAOF> pitti: Good night!
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> davidbarth - OOI, what are you using liboobs for?
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: a patch for about-me, to let the user update its realname from there
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<ccheney> asac: yea file a bug against openoffice.org-dictionaries to add the language-suppport-writing-* back and milestone it for the next one
<ccheney> asac: i'll try to get to it in the next few days, but will make sure it is done by the milestone in any case :)
<chrisccoulson> davidbarth, i can perhaps look at liboobs tomorrow if it can wait that long
<davidbarth> chrisccoulson: don't worry, i've taken the -dbg package and i'm tracing through it atm; worst case, i'll make a patch ;)
<asac> ccheney: bug 532262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532262 in openoffice.org-dictionaries "openoffice gets installed when adding a language in language-selector" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532262
<ccheney> asac: ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-05
<ArneGoetje> asac: it's fixable, and it's on my todo list.
<ArneGoetje> pitti: let's review the list of packages for language-support later, when you come online, shall we?
<asac> ArneGoetje: talk to ccheney and pitti
<asac> they seem to think they can fix it in the bug i filed
<asac> or comment there ;)
<asac> thanks!!
<asac> let me know if you need something
<asac> info etc ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: which bug number?
<asac> 23:46 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 532262 in openoffice.org-dictionaries "openoffice gets installed when adding a language in language-selector" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/532262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532262 in openoffice.org-dictionaries "openoffice gets installed when adding a language in language-selector" [High,Triaged]
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^
<ArneGoetje> asac: thanks
<Sarvatt> does UNE call glxinfo to determine if it should run in 2D or 3D mode? I remember someone asking about ways to determine which was in use in #ubuntu-x a month or two ago about that. mesa-utils is now in universe for some reason (making GL compositing not work on the kubuntu livecd also)
<Sarvatt> hmm yeah, netbook-launcher doesn't depend on mesa-utils but netbook-launcher/nl-config.c is calling glxinfo
<RAOF> Cool.  Both save & save as now work.
<RAOF> And undo is a matter of hooking up an appropriate button.
<RAOF> And checking that memory consumption doesn't fly to Mars with large images.
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/532405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532405 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher should depend on mesa-utils" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> That aubergine really is a soothing colour for the terminal background.
<Sarvatt> being forced to that new profile didn't make me happy, i lost a 2 hour long build log because i didnt notice it forced me into a new profile with a 512 line scrollback :)
<RAOF> ...!
<Sarvatt> looked exactly the same as my old setup at low screen brightness
<RAOF> Thanks for the heads up!
 * RAOF checks the new “unlimited” button.
<RAOF> Yup, there it is.  Memory usage FTW!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, I hadn't noticed the unlimited button.  I've been wanting that for so long :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It's clearly the correct behaviour, too.
<RAOF> f-spot is now an excellent way of evicting unused pages from RAM.
<crimsun> better than tmpfs mounted /var/cache/pbuilder/build/ and g++?
<RAOF> Not quite as good as that.
<RAOF> f-spot would be easier to hack on if random pieces of code didn't call Dispose() on perfectly good pixmaps.
<kayve> anybody have an idea how to help me install libdap for Matlab I have on my Ubuntu?
<RAOF> kayve: By joining #ubuntu and asking there?  Or checking on ubuntuforums.org?
<kayve> nobody listens on #ubuntu
<kayve> ever.
<RAOF> Hm.  It'd make sense for Undo to be a button on the Edit sidebar, wouldn't it.
<kayve> ubuntuforums.org is a total desolate wasteland for my question
<RAOF> Are there Matlab-specific forums you could investigate?
<kayve> RAOF: u is a real WISE guy.. a WISE guy
 * RAOF has visions of smart undo/redo managers, with memory-limits pushing old data out to disc and pulling it back in as needed...
<RAOF> Warning: Architecture abstronaught boarding the shuttle!
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning.
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how was your day?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Well, frustrating at times.
<didrocks> oh?
<RAOF> The f-spot code has a habit of Dispose()ing Pixbufs in strange places.
<RAOF> But I got 3 f-spot work items this morning, and am pretty much done on the 2nd now.
<didrocks> argh, so it doesn't make your edit/undo code like easier :)
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> life*
<RAOF> Right.
<didrocks> well, you have to assume to be the Mono rockstar there :)
<RAOF> So now the undo passes copies around, and everything is groovy.  And just needs to be hooked up to a button!
 * didrocks hugs RAOF for his good work
<didrocks> and the memory consumption isn't too scary?
 * RAOF hugs didrocks for being awesome.
<RAOF> Ahem.
<RAOF> Weeeeeell...
<RAOF> :)
<didrocks> ok :-)
<RAOF> Currently memory consumption is scary.
<RAOF> It's obvious how to deal with that, though, and the undo API won't need any changes to make it file-backed rather than memory-backed.
<RAOF> (Or, indeed, to make it a mixture of memory-backed & file-backed, depending on mem-usage and undo length).
<didrocks> do you know how gimp do for that? It just eats memory IIRC
<RAOF> The gimp's much smarter than I am, I think; I'm pretty sure it's tile-based and will only copy the changed tiles & such.
<RAOF> Also, the gimp doesn't have to store a pixmap for each operation, it can just store the operation.
<didrocks> oh ok. That's because my gf uses more than 3000x2500 px images than  it's just scary :)
<didrocks> but a file backend in /tmp sounds good for f-spot :)
<RAOF> Ideally that's what I'd be doing here, too, but it'd need a bit of a re-architecturing before that'd work - f-spot is all about passing pixmaps around.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<didrocks> oh sweet if you can do that! But that's more intrusive :)
<RAOF> I'm not going to attempt it.
<RAOF> It's not the sort of patch I'd be pushing a couple of days away from beta freeze :)
<didrocks> no, after release candidate is fine :)
<didrocks> I guess storing pixmaps as a first approach is good, especially for an LTS
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Woot!  One working undo button!
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> oh, the edit button is already translated in French
<didrocks> good morning pitti, how are you?
<RAOF> And with that, I'm out for dinner with my beautiful wife.  Have a good day!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> much better, a good night's sleep helped a lot :)
<pitti> how are you guys?
<pitti> RAOF: bye!
<didrocks> RAOF: enjoy your dinner and your week-end, too!
<didrocks> pitti: same here :-)
<pitti> hmm, it's snowing like mad
<pitti> I thought winter was finally over..
<didrocks> oh really? it's nice and sunny there
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti!
<pitti> seb128: do you still remember what the requirements for the gdm cursor are?
<pitti> seb128: hide it from X start until gdm is ready, that much I know
<seb128> requirements?
<seb128> hide it
<pitti> seb128: but also from "press login" to "session is ready"?
 * pitti would like to keep that one, but isn't sure
<seb128> I think sabdfl would like no spinning cursor at all on login
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll see what I can do
<pitti> looks rather easy to do
<seb128> especially in the autologin case
<seb128> no need to have a cursor on an empty screen
<seb128> we want it to be displayed when the desktop is loaded
<pitti> ack
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> how lucid looks for everybody?
 * seb128 did several rounds of updates and fixing until late and hope theming is ok
<pitti> shiny!
<didrocks> seb128: look awesome. I like the new defaults (and new g-t color)
<pitti> I still need to restart my session to get the full love
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I screwed the gdm bzr btw
<pitti> oh, how?
<seb128> you didn't push your 0ubuntu5
<seb128> so I did debcommit and tag my 0ubuntu5
<seb128> got the uploaded bounced back
<pitti> argh, I'm so sorry
<seb128> so I had to merge your changes, do mines again and push that as 0ubuntu6
<seb128> so 0ubuntu5 tag is not what it should
<seb128> but I'm not sure how to fix that afterward
<seb128> pitti, np
<seb128> it was just starting be late and I'm not sure how much we care about tags being right
<seb128> just letting you know they are wrong for this upload
<pitti> right, thanks
<mvo> seb128: I think you can untag/override tags
<seb128> mvo, I tried deleted one and failed
<pitti> yes, but the last two uploads are all in one commit now
<pitti> nevermind
<mvo> seb128: bzr tag ---force does not work?
<pitti> bzr tag --remove <tag>, and then retag
<seb128> mvo, I get warnings about duplicate tags when I tag again
<seb128> pitti, that remove it locally but not online
<pitti> but you'd need separate commits for ubuntu5 and ubuntu6 for that
<pitti> seb128: for that you need to push --overwrite
<seb128> when you push it complains about duplicate tag still
<seb128> ah, that might be it
<seb128> pitti, well either we let it this way
<pitti> seb128: just leave it, it's not a biggie
<seb128> or we uncommit my change, push yours and then I do the bzr update again
<seb128> ok, good
 * pitti cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/32-hide-mouse-cursor.patch
<seb128> where? gdm?
<seb128> or xorg?
<pitti> yes
 * seb128 curious
<pitti> xorg is fine
<pitti> it already starts with an invisible mouse cursor
<pitti> so the --enable-null-root-cursor option is obsolete
<pitti> it was also removed entirely in git head
<pitti> so we just need to stop gdm from displaying the busy one
<seb128> there is a patch on launchpad for that IIRC
<pitti> and remove it again after you press the login button
<seb128> or hack rather
<seb128> let me look
<seb128> dx guys did one where they commented some gtk calls previous cycle
<pitti> it looks rather easy to do anyway
<pitti> I didn't see a bug about it
<pitti> seb128: btw, is it intended to have a kind of frame around the close/minimize buttons?
<pitti> looks a bit weird
<pitti> the color shading is opposite to the main window title bar there
<pitti> it looks like a drawing error to me
<pitti> ARGH ARGH!
<seb128> I'm not sure
<seb128> pitti, what?
<pitti> wo set white text on violet background by default in the terminal?
 * pitti sighs
<seb128> sabdfl
<seb128> he's the one who sent the settings to use for that one
<pitti> well, I guess only in the dark theme anyway
<pitti> seb128: in g-appearance-props, my theme is now set to "custom"; is that just local configuration?
<seb128> pitti, what ubuntu-artwork version do you have?
<pitti> both Ambiance and Radiacne look different
<seb128> ambiance is dark, radiance is light
<pitti> right, but the "custom" one (which I got after upgrade) has slightly different colors than ambiance
<pitti> seb128: 53.1
<seb128> weird
<seb128> do you get it in a guest session too?
<seb128> can't find the gdm patch from previous cycle
<pitti> seb128: don't worry about gdm, it's really not rocket science so far
<seb128> ok
 * seb128 away a few minutes to get coffee
<pitti> so, need to dist-upgrade my laptop still - this morning it wanted to remove empathy, so I just upgraded
<pitti> ah, it's there now
<seb128> pitti, wfm in a guest session
<pitti> seb128: ok, I blame local configuration then; so it's intended that ambiance is the default?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> I use radiance there
<pitti> hm, terminal doesn't use the system theme by default, so it's white-on-black for the bright theme as well
<seb128> right, design said there was no need to make 2 themes there
<seb128> only one with the current settings
<pitti> but that means that the terminal defaults to white-on-black in any theme..
<seb128> don't tell me
<pitti> well, I'll file a bug
<pitti> this is WRONG
<seb128> if you ask me we should fiddle with command line themes at all
<seb128> shouldn't
<seb128> it's tricky anyway
<seb128> those don't get set by GNOME themes in the appareance capplet
<seb128> so you can't get them changed by switching GNOME themes
<pitti> seb128: hm, I removed my entire ~/.gconf/ (on the mini), rebooted, and it still says "custom"; hmm
<seb128> pitti, so
<seb128> can you get me the gconf key for mouse cursor, gtk, wm themes
<seb128> pitti, look to /usr/share/gconf/defaults/16_ubuntu-artwork
<seb128> for the key names
<seb128> and gconftool --get the one I listed
<seb128> those are the first 3 in the gconf-default
<seb128> or rather 1 to 5
<pitti> gtk_theme: Dust
<pitti> icon_theme: Humanity-Dark
<seb128> urg
<seb128> that's not coming from the packaging for sure
<seb128> grep Dust /usr/share/gconf/defaults/*
<seb128> grep Dust .gconf/* -r
<pitti> seb128: ok, local b0rkage, nevermind
<seb128> ok
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> I've confirmed it's ok on my mini
<seb128> which has an alpha3 untouched installed
<seb128> install
<didrocks> hum, maybe netbook-launcher should use the Ambiance theme
<didrocks> that doesn't break UI freeze?
<seb128> what ui freeze?
<seb128> ui freeze was yesterday and the theme uploaded yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: right, but I'm talking about changing the default theme for netbook-launcher session…
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> seb128: did the new theme do anything to force new settings over existing terminal gconf keys?
<pitti> seb128: I previously had no menu bar, no scrollbar, and a different font
<pitti> (and different colors0
<pitti> )
<pitti> it's all messed up now
<seb128> pitti, ask chrisccoulson when he joins
<pitti> ok
<seb128> he did all the g-t changes
<seb128> he said he took care of having the new profile applied on upgrade
<seb128> that might be a sideeffect
<pitti> seb128: so that's in gnome-terminal itself? just want to know where to file the bug against
<Laney> yeah mine was changed to Ambience too
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> I flipped it back to "default", and it's back to normal
<seb128> "legacy"?
<pitti> or that
<pitti> "Vorgabe" :)
<pitti> which doesn't mean "legacy", but "default"
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson!
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: please feel free to confirm bug 532511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532511 in gnome-terminal "terminal settings messed up after upgrade due to forced profile change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532511
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you destroyed my terminals!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what happened?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: bug 532511
<chrisccoulson> looking now
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I attached my original gconf settings now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm confused slightly. those gconf settings are post-upgrade aren't they?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, they are
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you changed the default theme gconf key and as most of user change in the default profile and don't create a new one…
<pitti> right
<chrisccoulson> it hasn't migrated you to the new profile according to the settings (it's only merged in the new system profile, so that it appears in your profile list)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think what happened is
<pitti> 1) I have changed the default profile, since that's what "profile settings..." does
<pitti> 2) Default was changd to Legacy
<pitti> 3) the new default theme is "Ambience"
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - that was intentional as the request was that people would see the new settings on upgrade
<pitti> so it would have totally ignored my settings in "Default"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but that doesn't work at all with customizations
<pitti> black on black text is bad..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i only changed the visible UI string from Default to Legacy - the actual (previously default) theme is actually still called "Default" really
<chrisccoulson> i'll try upgrading a few times this morning and see if i can trigger that too
<Laney> I saw it too, btw
<Laney> upgrade, restart g-t, got new theme
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but it apparently didn't use the settings in /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<Laney> I had just modified some colours of the default theme
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, I have an idea
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40235420/gnome-terminal.gconf-original.xml
<pitti> chrisccoulson: my gconf tree only has changes for "Default"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but it doesn't have a custom gconf key for /apps/gnome-terminal/global/default_profile
<pitti> so I assume I got that from the schema
<pitti> it wouldn't be so bad if the upgrade wouldn't have disabled "use colors from system theme"
<pitti> now terminal is white-on-black in all themes, even the light ones
<kayve> CURSEs.. foiled again
 * seb128 is away for a bit
<mvo> mpt: good morning. i need a error message (in addition to "not connected to the internet") for the ratings&reviews submission when the server is not availalbe (or in read only mode). I except this will happen quite a bit when the server is launched. something like "Sorry, the server is not ready, please try again later." (well, text and place)
<didrocks> any idea against which package this bug can be opened against (see video): https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/531997/comments/5 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531997 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher desktop menu and icons don't always work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mpt> mvo, the spec has "Couldn’t connect to the review service." Is that ok?
<mvo> mpt: sure, that is fine. sorry, seems like I have overlooked that. anything like "please try again later" or is that obvious anyway?
<mpt> mvo, good point. We have limited room there, though. How about "Sorry, couldn’t connect. Try again later." ?
<tseliot> pitti: does jockey remove the nvidia packages when you disable nvidia? Or does it only disable the driver?
<pitti> tseliot: it removes the package
<mpt> mvo, if so, that case we could use the same string for sign-on errors as for review submission errors
<mvo> mpt: fine as well. limitied space is a problem indeed, maybe we could move it to a different place or something? I suppose some languages will make it long.
<tseliot> pitti: can't we just make it switch to the free driver?
<pitti> tseliot: since it overwrote libGL (before the alternatives setup), and we also want to untaint the kernel by removing the module
<pitti> tseliot: I guess with the alternatives setup we could just switch
<pitti> tseliot: but then you woulnd't have a GUI way to actually uninstall it
<tseliot> pitti: right as nouveau would prevent nvidia from loading
<pitti> but I don't mind either way
<pitti> whichever you like better
<mpt> mvo, how about we move it above the Cancel/Publish buttons? (But still left aligned.) So if there's an error the window lengthens a bit.
<tseliot> pitti: synaptic or software center should allow you to remove the driver
<mvo> mpt: I wonder if we should show something more verbose while the server is in beta mode so that users do not get put off, I'm not sure that this makes sense though
<pitti> yes
<mpt> mvo, then we could make it more verbose
<mvo> mpt: good idea, I can do that can send you a screenshot?
<mpt> mvo, sure
<mvo> mpt: the window should not resize, right. when its hidden there is just blank space?
<tseliot> pitti: is there anything that needs to be overridden in the nvidia handler to do this?
 * pitti checks
<didrocks> seb128: when you will be back: (cf upper): any idea against which package this bug can be opened against this comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/531997/comments/5 (the video show, even in gnome session, all flickering: gnome panel, nautilus…). That's stop when opening a menu. xorg, maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531997 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher desktop menu and icons don't always work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pitti> tseliot: hm, uninstalling the package is pretty deeply woven into the basic Handler
<pitti> tseliot: so far we assumed that you want to completely get rid of it to avoid side effects from leftover files
<pitti> tseliot: you could hack around it by temporarily unsetting self.package in nvidia.py's disable()
<tseliot> pitti: right, that used to be the case
<pitti> tseliot: this was originally written with this "freedom" idea in mind, thus removing a driver should purge the evil^Wnonfree bits from the computer
<tseliot> pitti: ah, I think I'll have to do that we I reenable fglrx too
<tseliot> hehe
<mpt> mvo, I was suggesting that it should resize
<mpt> mvo, it would be a jump in 2.0, but in Lucid+1 it would slide smoothly
<mvo> mpt: ok, fine with me. so just error there or connection label as well?
<mvo> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Review%202vcard.png
<mpt> mvo, just errors -- "Submitting review…" shouldn't make it resize.
<mvo> mpt: yep
<mpt> mvo, and remember the mini error icon at the leading end
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks.
<mpt> mvo, also the border around the review field. ;-)
<mpt> (ok, I'll stop now)
<mvo> mpt: border?
<mvo> mpt: oh, I think thats a iside effect of it being "sensitive(False)"
<mpt> mvo, for some reason in Glade, text fields are missing their border by default, so you need to add it. It should obviously be there even when insensitive.
<mvo> mpt: *cough* how are your glade skills doing ;) *cough*
<mpt> mvo, I have card sorting sessions for the next 4.5 hours, but if it can wait until after that, sure. :-)
<mvo> mpt: no worries, I can fix it now
<mvo> mpt: but for stuff that looks incorrect, just jump in and fix it in the glade file, I will merge then
<mvo> mpt: +4.5h? woah!
<mpt> ok, will do
<mvo> mpt: what kind of border do you need exactly? shadow_type?
<mvo> or a explicit gtk.Frame?
<mpt> mvo, 1/2 hour preparation, 1 hour session, 1/2 hour data collection, lunch, 1 hour session, 1/2 hour data collection
 * mvo nods
<mpt> mvo, sorry, I asked bratsche and he didn't know. I know it's been fixed before in other applications.
<mpt> mvo, e.g. the Gnome Dictionary does it.
<mpt> I can't find it in Glade.
<mpt> mvo, separate topic, I don't know why the categories branch is showing up as conflicting, I just merged trunk and there were no conflicts
<mpt> I committed the merge
<chrisccoulson> i'm completely confused by this terminal issue now
<pitti> asac, chrisccoulson: do you have an opinion about network-manager-pptp?
<asac> pitti: yes, MIR
<asac> on CD
<asac> its essential for 80% of russian DSL users
<pitti> asac: I mean, do you know if it's good, or crap, or didn't you use it so far?
<asac> we shouldnt forget to do it
<asac> pitti: its one of the things i actually use from time to time ;)
<pitti> it looks pretty okay to me, but I haven't ever used it
<asac> should be fine
<pitti> ok, thanks
<asac> pitti: do you need it for private?
<pitti> asac: no, just looking at the MIR
<asac> aah
<asac> yes. the main problem was that in the past the vpn plugins werent really maintained as first class citizen upstream
<asac> but that has changed now in 0.8
<asac> e.g. they were released together with nm/nma
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok to upload simple-scan 0.9.6?
<mpt> robert_ancell, do you have "Scanning" Category in its .desktop file?
<mpt> robert_ancell, ah, nm, I see it does
<robert_ancell> mpt, no, way to spoil my release candidate :)
<robert_ancell> mpt, oh good. it does :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so, i'm not too sure how to get around this terminal issue. gnome-terminal seems to write user-specific gconf keys for the colour settings even if you don't change them
<chrisccoulson> so, if i just change the default colour settings in the "Default" profile, then only new users get the new colours, and no upgrader will see them
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: same issue than with gnome-panel, welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> which is why I created a whole new profile
<chrisccoulson> and then the patch I wrote ensures the new profile is merged in to the users list of available profiles
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I was going to suggest to just change the default gconf keys
<pitti> so that customizations don't get lost
<pitti> creating a new profile and forcing upgraders to it will always cause trouble like that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and if a user customized his settings, we should respect that IMHO
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and for the default case the new schema values should take over, shouldn't they?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "write user-specific gconf keys for the colour settings even if you don't change them" -> shouldn't we fix that instead?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - well, that's the issue. gnome-terminal seems to write user-specific keys even if you don't change any settings
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look and see if i can make it work anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: with fixing that, and changing your patch to unset keys which are equal to the default value (for fixing upgrades) we might get much closer to where we want to be?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok to upload ^^^ ?
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, hello; unusual time for you :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: what does it change?
<robert_ancell> pitti, just bug fixes.  It's the 1.0 release candidate
<pitti> robert_ancell: bug fixes are alright, UI changes and new features need exceptions now
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, what was the question?
<seb128> I don't fancy reading all the backlog
<pitti> robert_ancell: bug fix only is fine, we don't have a "bug fix freeze"
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
 * pitti -> lunch
<robert_ancell> pitti, I think I have to ask because it's a new upstream version right?  If it was Ubuntu patches it wouldn't need permission
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<didrocks> seb128: no pb. It was just "do you have any idea against which package the bug should be reported": the user (on the video) have a flickering screen (gnome-panel and nautilus for instance). It stops when clicking on a menu
<seb128> didrocks, xorg? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, no real clue otherwise no
<didrocks> well, I would have said that too, let's choose it :)
<didrocks> thanks
<tjaalton> which bug?
<tjaalton> er, feature
<didrocks> tjaalton: the feature is that one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/531997/comments/5 there is even a nice video :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531997 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher desktop menu and icons don't always work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks> I just find the story not really funny ^^
<tjaalton> huh, weird
<tjaalton> probably file it against xserver-xorg-video-intel then
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, I'll advise him that. thanks :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: FYI, I've pushed a slight change in g-t, you probably want to grab the package again
<rickspencer3> good morning
<rickspencer3> has the new theme melted the world yet?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
 * ogra heard a good bunch of complaints about the button ordering
<ogra> apart from that only positive stuff :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, not yet, a few bugs but mostly good
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: terminals are messed up, and button order is weird, otherwise it seems to have landed well
<rickspencer3> terminals are "messed up"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, he doesn't like the sabdfl theme :p
<seb128> (+some minor upgrade bugs resetting your settings for it)
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, on upgrade it resets all your configurations and I got black text on black background :)
<seb128> pitti, you did?
<pitti> (yes, I don't like black themes, but I don't mind switching to it on upgrade if there are no user settings)
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> I got that on none of my box and that's not what the new theme should have
<pitti> seb128: that's what $PS1 says :)
<seb128> I get white text and some transparency
 * ogra got white text on violet transparent Bg ... a scrollbar and a manubar 
<ogra> *menu
<ogra> i had selected white on black, no scrollbar no menubar before
<seb128> right, the color as the right ones
<seb128> it should probably not touch your other settings though
<ogra> it shouldnt touch my color setting either :)
<ogra> it was set to user-defined .... because i turned the white text a bit grey
<rickspencer3_> seb128, I presume this terminal problem is a bug?
<seb128> yes
 * rickspencer3_ still has 2 minutes of downloading
 * seb128 is away some minutes
<pitti> rickspencer3_: bug 532511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532511 in gnome-terminal "terminal settings messed up after upgrade due to forced profile change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532511
 * pitti -> lunch for real now
<rickspencer3_> bye pitti
<pitti> hm, where did network-manager go?
<pitti> hm, it's running
<pitti> oh noes -- they made the icon really incomprehensible
<pitti> two arrows?!?
 * ogra does have a funnel, not two arrows
<pitti> how is that supposed to connote a network?
<ogra> are you connected wired ?
<pitti> that's ethernet, yes
<pitti> and for you?
<ogra> ah
<ogra> its like a funnel with arcs showing the link quality
<pitti> ah, wifi
<ogra> yeah
<pitti> ok, lunch attempt the 3rd, for really real now :)
<ogra> heh
<huats> hello eveyrone !
<james_w> dobey: are these new u1 packages bugfix only?
<seb128> rickspencer3_, having internet issues?
<rickspencer3_> seb128, sort of
<rickspencer3_> switching between different connections
<rickspencer3_> it works, but not for xchat
<rickspencer3_> I find I have to reconnect when I change interfaces :(
<seb128> it usually works for me if I'm quick enough
<rickspencer3_> seb128, heh
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've got an updated package for bug 352118 (just cherry-picking a patch from upstream git), if you feel like doing any sponsoring ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352118 in wpasupplicant "WPA writes possibly unnecessary messages to the system log" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352118
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, sure; thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I seem to remember that we could sync the package
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, where is it? should I apply/upload http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28178677/wpa-supplicant.patch ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i had a look at the changes, and thought it might be best to sync next cycle
<chrisccoulson> one second, i'll attach the patch to the bug report
<dpm> ccheney, the Latvian translator building OO.o we've been talking about is asking: <pecisk> dpm: what is debinan/l10n/ooo-guide-* files? We can't find how to map them with actual OO.o source, do you think you could tell him a bit more about this?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - attached
<pitti> chrisccoulson: uploaded; thanks!
<seb128> bah, can't try pitti's gdm cursor change
 * seb128 grrr at plymouth sending him on a text vt at boot
<pitti> :(
<seb128> pitti, I'm sure it works don't worry ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it's not perfect yet, at some (early) point gnome-session etc. takes over and shows the normal arrow again
<pitti> but it at least gets rid of the initial part from plymouhth to gdm
<Nafai> Good morning
<pitti> hey Nafai, how are you?
<Nafai> Doing well.
<seb128> hey Nafa
<seb128> hey Nafai
<Nafai> I haven't had that weird X clients error since I removed the LastPass Chrome extension
<pitti> aah
<dobey> james_w: not exactly. it's the release for ui freeze, but I had to upload it yesterday morning, because the ui freeze deadline was in the middle of when LP was down for 2.5 hours wed. night
<james_w> dobey: do you have an exception?
<james_w> are there new features, or just bug fixes that require interface changes?
<dobey> an exception for UI freeze? no, there are other things we'll be asking exceptions for that we want to get in next week though. it's mostly bug fixes, and UI changes for features that were already in
<james_w> ok
<james_w> not storage-protocol I assume?
<dobey> protocol is just bug fixes
<james_w> ok, I'll upload that, and can you speak to the release team about the UI changes?
<dobey> we have to get an exception just because LP was down and thus made it impossible to actually do a release when I was ready to?
<james_w> I asked you to speak to them?
<james_w> I can't grant you a freeze exception, and so I can't tell you whether you need one or not.
<dobey> ok
<james_w> W: ubuntuone-storage-protocol source: obsolete-relation-form-in-source in source build-depends-indep: protobuf-compiler (> 2.0.3-0ubuntu1)
<james_w> W: ubuntuone-storage-protocol source: build-depends-on-python-dev-with-no-arch-any
<james_w> could you fix the first one of those warnings in your storage-protocol branch?
<james_w> and is there a reason to override the second warning, or is it pointing out and oversight?
<dobey> i don't know what it means? is that something that changed in lucid?
<dobey> i don't recall seeing it before
<james_w> you can use lintian-info -t obsolete-relation-form-in-source to get more information
<james_w> I'm going to grab some dinner, I'm happy to help you further when I return if you need it
<pitti> asac: do you think there'll be a solution for bug 512615, or do we just have to live with it? (it's not the end of the world, after all)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^ FYI
<dobey> james_w: fixed/pushed in that branch
<asac> pitti: there are two regressions:
<asac> a) upstream cairo lacks a patch they refuse to take for 2 years at least ... but which we ship
<james_w> thanks dobey
<asac> lcd patch
<james_w> dobey: let me know what the release team say and I'll upload as soon as they are happy with it
<asac> b) the gtk font settings are parsed by the system cairo, but then NULLED out in the in-source cairo, so firefox uses whatever fontconfig says
<asac> for a) we could use a patch
<asac> but i would prefer not to, because upstrema explicitly rejected it multiple times
<asac> fr b) serious debugging is required
<pitti> asac: right, I think I understand the problem; so it doesn't look like this would be fixed anytime soon, right?
<asac> we should try to escalate it upstream ... let me ask reed if he thinks it would help for this one to nominate it as a release blockewr
<asac> stay tuned
 * asac has another call now
<pitti> asac: thanks for the reads-up!
<dobey> why is there no ReleaseTeam wiki page
<pitti> dobey: what do you need to know? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess is probably most interesting in these days
<dobey> i need to know where to send an e-mail to ask if i even need a freeze exception
<pitti> just subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug and ask
<dobey> there's no bug
<pitti> kenvandine, Riddell: can you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for DX/Kubuntu? Thanks!
<dobey> well i requested merge review from ubuntu-release then, and added a comment explaining why
<dobey> for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+merge/20669
<pitti> dobey: how much UI does it change?
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<dobey> pitti: not much... location of the "Connect" button, and a couple of menu items in the nautilus extension to manage user defined folders
<pitti> dobey: ok, sounds fine
<pitti> dobey: replied
<dobey> pitti: cool, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, wb
<seb128> rickspencer3, did it work?
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> yup, all working
<seb128> good ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, great job with landing this stuff!
<seb128> thanks!
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, what is stripping the .desktop translations?
<pitti> seb128: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/langpack.mk
<seb128> oh the sed call
<seb128> stupid me
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: you need it in a non-cdbs package?
<seb128> pitti, yes
 * pitti guesses we need to port this to dh at some point
<seb128> we do
<seb128> it's on my list of infrastructure changes needed for next cycle
<pitti> or better yet, get that damn thing upstream
<seb128> that would be nice indeed!
<nigelb> pitti: when you get the time (after the release), if could help me learn how to port to dh, I could try to help :)
<pitti> nigelb, seb128: I think we should create a new dh_gnome and dh_langpack which do what langpack.mk and gnome.mk currently do, change those two .mk to just call dh_{gnome,langpack}, and change dh to call those two
<seb128> pitti, seems a good plan to me
<pitti> the two new dh scripts could be in gnome-pkg-tools
<pitti> I don't think we can/should add them to DH itself
<pitti> but then I don't knwo whether you can extend dh with external plugins
<didrocks> pitti: seems a good idea, right
<pitti> cdbs is much nicer and more flexible in that regard, dh is very static
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> quilt does something similar
<pitti> /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/quilt.pm
<pitti> it ships two new dh_quilt and adds them to the sequencer in quilt.pm
<pitti> nice!
<didrocks> pitti: yes, that's what is trigger with dh --with-quilt
<pitti> so, that seems to be a workable plan
<pitti> nigelb: if you want to work on that, that'd be great
<didrocks> so, not sure if debhelper still need --with-<pluging>
<nigelb> pitti: I'd to learn more about dh in that case, my knowledge is almost minimal
<pitti> didrocks: presumably yes
<pitti> seb128: ^ hm, it occurs to me that in this case we'd need to modify packages again
<didrocks> pitti: let's see if we can patch debhelper to have that in an evironment variable
<didrocks> environment
<pitti> for adding gnome-pkg-tools and the --with-gnome/--with-langpack?
<didrocks> so that we don't have to patch every package debian/rules :/
<pitti> didrocks: how would that help us?
<seb128> well ideally there would be a dh_gnome in debian too
<didrocks> pitti: adding the environment variable to our build system, like when binarymangler is specially adding
<pitti> seb128: do you know if Debian has gnome dh7 packages? do they b-dep on something in particular like gnome-pkg-tools? i. e. the equivalent of including gnome.mk?
<seb128> which does schemas registration etc
<seb128> and we would just tweak it in ubuntu
<seb128> to do some extra things
<pitti> seb128: that'd be best, then we could just change it
<didrocks> something like DEBHELPER_PLUGIN="gnome:langpack"
<seb128> pitti, I don't think they do no
<seb128> they use cdbs
<pitti> ok, as long as they do, that should be fine
<seb128> the packages I've issue with are those from the mono team
<seb128> ie tomboy and f-spot
<seb128> so far it's limited to 2 so that's ok to workaround
 * LaserJock thinks somebody needs to create an irssi-ubuntu-theme script that automatically sets a good theme depending on if you use Radiance or Ambiance
<didrocks> the default weechat theme fits with new gnome-terminal background :)
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, I see a few "Done" work items for SFTS
<rickspencer3_> nice
<kenvandine> more coming :)
<pitti> just saw them as well, great work!
<kenvandine> about to release gwibber 2.29.91 :)
<pitti> kenvandine: so it autostarts now iff you have configured accounts?
<kenvandine> been waiting for desktopcouch to not blow up :)
<hyperair> gnome-terminal has a background now?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> with a 30s delay
<kenvandine> hyperair, i noticed that too... nice touch imho
<pitti> hyperair: I think just a mild transparency
<pitti> fortunately easy enough to disable again
<hyperair> kenvandine: i'm still using my customized green-on-black gnome-terminal in karmic
<hyperair> kenvandine: sscreenshot?
<kenvandine> it's just transparent
<hyperair> ah
<kenvandine> nothing to really see :)
<hyperair> i see.
<kenvandine> but
<hyperair> hehe
<kenvandine> it is a new profile
<hyperair> i see.
<kenvandine> so you can just change back if you like
<LaserJock> transparent?
<kenvandine> nice way of doing it :)
<LaserJock> it's rather solid purple here
<pitti> kenvandine: well, it causes a lot of grief that way, though (bug is filed), so it might not be a new theme in the final version
<hyperair> LaserJock: i can't imagine working with a solid purple terminal, actually.
<hyperair> mine's translucent black
<kenvandine> pitti, i like it that way, so simple to revert if you want
<LaserJock> hyperair: it's actually not bad, I like it a lot better than green-on-black
<pitti> kenvandine: but it tramps over all your settings
<hyperair> LaserJock: /me shudders
<pitti> kenvandine: this morning I had the menu bar, scroll bar, and huge font, and black text on black bg
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, so you like the gnome-terminal theme change?
<kenvandine> kindof :)
<kenvandine> i doubt i will keep it
<kenvandine> but my initial thought was "wow, they even themed the terminal"
<jcastro> needs to be darker
<jcastro> harder to read, I filed a bug
<didrocks> jcastro: it'll, I changed the value, but didn't update it
<jcastro> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> jcastro: I checked with kwwii to have the official value :)
<didrocks> jcastro: I can update with your bug number, do you have it handy?
<chrisccoulson> i'm still not sure how we're going to implement the theme in a way which doesn't make lots of people unhappy
<chrisccoulson> but, i'll have a think about that over the weekend
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I just upload the color change then
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - please do. i need a bit longer to think of implentation detail
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just change the color of the default theme?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no pb :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the only issue with that is gnome-terminal writes user-specific keys when you run it, even if you don't change anything
<seb128> that's a recurrent issue
<chrisccoulson> so, only new profiles will see it, and no upgraders will ever get it even if they didn't change any settings
<seb128> how did you workaround that in your upload?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i created a new profile, set the new profile as the default, and wrote a patch to merge any new system profiles in to the users list of available ones
<chrisccoulson> so, the way it works at the moment is:
<chrisccoulson> 1) New installs get it
<chrisccoulson> 2) People who have changed settings within the default profile also get it, but they're existing settings will still be available in the old profile to revert back to
<chrisccoulson> 3) People who have created new profiles will get the new profile in the list of available ones, but it won't be default
<seb128> that seems good
<seb128> only 2) seems to confuse people?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems so
<chrisccoulson> and it seems that pitti ended up with black text on black background with the new profile too, which I still don't really understand
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should just don't touch user datas out of adding it as an available profile
<seb128> and just make it default on new installs
<seb128> me neither
<pitti> chrisccoulson: my $PS1 sets black text (after some other colors in the prompt)
<seb128> seems pitti is the only one who got that so far though
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so it's not really a bug
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, that makes more sense then
<chrisccoulson> pitti - but your existing profile was still intact?
<seb128> it's just a config conflict
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, when I switched back to "Vorgabe" (default? legacy?) it worked again
<seb128> well that seems quite ok to me
<seb128> the other alternative would be to let alone people who changed their config
<seb128> ie not upgrade upgraders
 * pitti is lagged, release meeting going on, sorry
<chrisccoulson> config migration really sucks at the moment
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, why?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i was just making a comment in general there ;)
<pitti> the usual "change schema and don't touch user config" seems to work quite well?
<pitti> it's not unlike we have with conffiles in packages
<chrisccoulson> we seem to have the same issues with changing the panel config etc...
<pitti> yes, every time we try to override user customizations :)
<chrisccoulson> it would be nicer if we could theme the VteTerminal from the actual gtk theme instead
<seb128> pitti, well those are case where we can't tell if user customized
<seb128> which is the issue
<didrocks> I guess chrisccoulson said "what is bad is that even when you don't change anything, some apps writes in .gconf/ at first launched"
<pitti> right, those ^ are real bugs
<didrocks> same with gnome-panel and that's what makes the session switching hackish
<seb128> or with any setting
<seb128> if you ever change your background and go back to the default one it's an user setting
<didrocks> right
<seb128> apply to any setting you ever tried to change
<seb128> we have to way to say if (user_value == system_value) then reset it
<seb128> we is often what we would like to do on upgrade
 * didrocks upgrades his last netbook and say bye bye to brown :)
<seb128> ok, enough for today
 * seb128 calls it a week
<seb128> have fun everybody, see you next week!
<Nafai> later seb128!
<didrocks> well, week-end time for me as well
<didrocks> see you next week everyone, enjoy a little rest o/
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, have a good weekend
<pitti> bye didrocks
 * pitti waves good night as well
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti, have a good weekend
<debfx> pitti: do you know why hal sets laptop_panel.brightness_in_hardware to true if /sys/module/video/parameters/brightness_switch_enabled == Y ?
<baptiste_> huuu
<baptiste_> Did lucid broke my gconf parameters?
<geser> why?
<baptiste_> a new profile was created and used in gnome-terminal
<ccheney> baptiste_: yea easy to switch back to normal one, but i found that a little annoying as well
<baptiste_> and few others parameters were changed here and there in various applications
<baptiste_> and I can't delete it ...
<ccheney> the other profile? its system wide
<ccheney> or at least i would expect it is
<ccheney> baptiste_: yea its listed in /usr/share/gconf/defaults/10_gnome-terminal-data
<chrisccoulson> hey, i see you're talking about gnome-terminal
<baptiste_> chrisccoulson, :) yeah
<baptiste_> are you the guilty guy ?
<chrisccoulson> baptiste_, yes
<ccheney> lol :)
<baptiste_> :)
<chrisccoulson> are you having issues?
<chrisccoulson> bbiab, baby to feed
<baptiste_> no problemo
<baptiste_> as I saw the background was purple, I  suspected a related a relation with ubuntu changes :)
<baptiste_> another weird thing I saw is the metacity button layout has changed after using the new ubuntu theme and witching back to my usual theme
<ccheney> baptiste_: yea that annoyed me a lot, apparently there isn't any easy way to fix that other than just overriding the gconf setting, apparently not settable per theme :-\
<ccheney> baptiste_: you can switch it back in gconf-editor
<baptiste_> so now I have [maximize] [minimize] [close] on left, instead of [minimize]  [maximize] [close]
<baptiste_> oh true, this is not theme - wise parameter
<ccheney> baptiste_: well in old themes its on the right but max min close instead of min max close
<ccheney> the switch to the left was done with the light-themes which also changed button order, but for all themes not just its own probably due to lack of ability to do that
<ccheney> baptiste_: edit /apps/metacity/general/button_layout to fix the layout
<baptiste_> yea yeah :) thanks
<baptiste_> I'm an old timer in gnome world :)
<ccheney> actually to get the old style you need to set it to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<baptiste_> I'm just reporting that some changes had an impact on other people parameters :)
<ccheney> baptiste_: well its been that way since win 2.0 also aiui
<baptiste_> okay
<ccheney> afaik only mac does it the new ubuntu way
<baptiste_> "that way"?
<ccheney> the old gnome way
<ccheney> well really the gnome way period, i think this change is ubuntu specific
<ccheney> but its relatively easy to fix it back to sane (what 95% of computer users expect) defaults
<ccheney> new users probably won't care either way
 * baptiste_ did gconftool-2 -u /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<baptiste_> I prefer the reset way
<ccheney> ah ok
<ccheney> i didn't know about that option
<baptiste_> yeah, gconftool permits you to manipulate gconf in command-line
<Technoviking> I'm getting a loud noise at shutdown for a second or two in Lucid, even with sound muted. Got a suggestion what package I should file a bug againist
<jcastro> kenvandine: are these "ghost" people in my messaging-indicator still supposed to be there? It's from when they sign into IM.
<jcastro> kenvandine: I think there was a bug about it
<jcastro> also I don't think dbarth's fix to indicator-me's photo thing works (or wasn't applied or whatever)
<LaserJock> hmm, does it make sense that the messaging-indicator now has things that aren't indicators?
<chrisccoulson> baptiste_, were you having specific issues with the terminal then, or just noticed the new colour?
<baptiste_> chrisccoulson, the small problem I had, is that your change make yubntu theme my default
<baptiste_> ... the Ambiance profil became the default (rahter than theme)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a few people have been somewhat unhappy with that, but it's a difficult one to solve
<kenvandine> jcastro, i haven't seen the ghost people
<kenvandine> and i didn't know he fixed the people thing in indicator-me
<chrisccoulson> baptiste_, how we implement the theme change might alter slightly. i need to think about that over the weekend really
<kenvandine> didrocks, ping
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, he left for the weekend already
<kenvandine> bummer... chrisccoulson can you sponsor something?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, as long as it is in the desktop package set or universe
<kenvandine> ok... same boat as me then
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kenvandine> some of the desktop packages have bad acls
<kenvandine> cjwatson is working on it...
<chrisccoulson> which ones?
<kenvandine> in this case gwibber
<kenvandine> but about half of the DX team indicator-* packages too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be in the desktop package set
<kenvandine> the script that runs over the archive setting acls gets confused on some packages
<kenvandine> he doesn't know why yet
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, a lot of the things i work on are in desktop-core, because they are seeded by other ubuntu flavors
<chrisccoulson> and i can't upload anything there
<kenvandine> anyone around that can sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gwibber/ubuntu, lp:ubuntu/libubuntuone, and lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-06
<Nafai> (Changing the entries in the messaging indicator to generic names)++
<czajkowski> upgrade to lucid just zapped my wifi driver grrrrr
<testx> hi everybody
<chrisccoulson> hi testx
<testx> i'm new int the channel, so wanted to say hello
<testx> *t
<testx> so what's up ?? new ideas, work in progress... ?
<mdeslaur> How would I go about debugging why my indicator-messages stopped working with recent updates?
<asac> mdeslaur: you know which package upgrad ecause this?
<asac> e.g. confirmed that its indicator-messages package failur?
<mdeslaur> asac: actually, it's working for evolution...it's just the envelope changing is now so subtle that I thought it was broke
<mdeslaur> asac: it's not working for pidgin though, which I'm investigating
<mdeslaur> ah...pidgin-libnotify needs a rebuild
<czajkowski> Next machine I buy is not gonna have a realtek driver!
<jpds> czajkowski: Like I said before, use Intel. ;)
<czajkowski> jpds: yes next machine.
<czajkowski> now I'm having an issue where none of my music will play in Rhythm box but does in VLC
<crimsun> czajkowski: / jpds: hmm? If you're referring to audio, Realtek is a major manufacturer of HDA codecs. Intel is only the provider of core logic in that context.
<crimsun> czajkowski: details, please (alternately, a bug report)?
<czajkowski> crimsun: hey
<czajkowski> crimsun: just about to log a bug, but I don't know if it's against Rhythmbox or gstreamer
<czajkowski> realtek issue was wifi and has been logged
<czajkowski> I still have this issue since Karmic though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/477127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477127 in software-center "menu for software-center is missing " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> czajkowski: Ah, ok. Regarding music, please just file the bug and let me know the bug number.
<czajkowski> crimsun: ok thanks
<crimsun> also, I've found Atheros wireless hardware to be quite less problematic than Intel for Karmic and Lucid
<crimsun> anything driven by ath9k is rock-solid
<czajkowski> crimsun: bug 533404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533404 in rhythmbox "Upgrading from karmic 2 lucid no longer able to play any music in Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533404
<crimsun> czajkowski: pulse isn't running
<crimsun> czajkowski: have you modified any configuration files in /etc/pulse or created anything yourself in ~/.pulse ?
<czajkowski> not modified anything
<czajkowski> it was working yesterday, today it's not. V
<crimsun> czajkowski: please attach output from: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<czajkowski> crimsun: will do
<czajkowski> it's not an attachment
<czajkowski> 1 liner?
<crimsun> czajkowski: that isn't a pulseaudio bug (un)fortunately. Uninstall timidity.
<crimsun> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats#timidity
<crimsun> czajkowski: to recap, uninstall timidity, logout and login
<crimsun> czajkowski: you may need to kill timidity manually, too
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> yw
<czajkowski> crimsun: nope that didnt work
<crimsun> hmm, I should just add that to apport-symptoms
<czajkowski> when I tried to restart it
<czajkowski> czajkowski@cypher:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/timidity force-reload * Stopping TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [ OK ]  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [ OK ]
<crimsun> czajkowski: what does "it" refer to?
<czajkowski> czajkowski@cypher:~$ /etc/timidity/.esd_auth: Permission denied
<czajkowski> No protocol specified
<czajkowski> XOpenDisplay() failed
<czajkowski> Home directory /etc/timidity not ours
<crimsun> why did you use force-reload?
<czajkowski> crimsun: because it says that in the wiki...
<crimsun> czajkowski: but that isn't what /I/ said
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> missed that bit
<czajkowski> sorry
<crimsun> np
<czajkowski> brb
<czajkowski> crimsun: I uninstalled timidity logged out and back in.
<czajkowski> crimsun: launched rhythmbox again, and still there is an issue.
<crimsun> czajkowski: what's the output from the terminal?
<crimsun> we should follow up in ubuntu+1, please
<czajkowski> ok
<poningru> question re: different different de we use
<poningru> do any of them allow us to specify new windows should be opeened in the background if the user is typing
<poningru> because I often run into the scenario of /me having the focus stolen with a new window
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-07
<nigelb> can someone approve a karmic nomination for papyon bug 401028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401028 in papyon "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode()" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401028
<vinux_> hello
<vinux_> My wireless mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<nigelb> vinux_: please ask in #ubuntu, that is the main help channel
<vinux_> nigelb : Thanks. I did post the question there but can't seem to get any answers. Just wondering if there other channels specific to USB related issues.
<nigelb> vinux_: nope, but you can try #ubuntu-beginners or post in the forums
<vinux_> okay thanks.
<LaserJock> anybody know what the best way to "reset" the gwibber configuration is?
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - papyon is uploaded to karmic-proposed now
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: great :)
<chrisccoulson> it's just waiting for someone to approve it in the queue now
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: in that bug there is a pymsn task, but I donno why
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure why. feel free to close that task
<nigelb> aha :)
<nigelb> I'm just waiting to check with pedro
<nigelb> he set it from confirmed -> triaged
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<nigelb> good morning TheMuso :)
<RAOF> TheMuso: Good morning.
<crimsun> audio bugs triaged (about 1000 this weekend)
<crimsun> err, userspace audio bugs
<crimsun> we have linux and alsa-driver remaining, and I'm working through those this week
<TheMuso> crimsun: Dude, you're a machine! Thanks a lot. I was going to trawl old pulse bugs again today, but I dare say they've been covered...
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-28
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, had a nice weekend?
<TheMuso> pitti: Very much so thanks. Yourself?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> TheMuso: could you please have a look at bug 681412; can you confirm that this isn't a regression, and that gksu has always worked that way?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681412 in at-spi "Can not enter password for Administrative tasks using Onboard Keyboard" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681412
<TheMuso> pitti: Oh I thought I commented on that... I really don't know to be honest, will take another look.
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> pitti: Oh there is a gconf key that can be set to prevent gksu from grabbing keyboard et al focus, its in the assistve technologies preferences window.
<pitti> TheMuso: so perhaps if a11y is on, it shouldn't do that by default?
<pitti> TheMuso: so grabbing the keyboard/mouse is the reason why you can't use the on screen keyboard, right? that's how I understood it
<TheMuso> pitti: I suspect so.
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how was you week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: pretty nice; we went ice skating again, and we celebrated the Bachelor title of my wife (so had a full house)
<pitti> didrocks: how was your's?
<didrocks> pitti: it was fine as well. Still assembling some furnitures (for the kitchen this time) and long walks in Lyon :)
<pitti> didrocks: do you like your new home city?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's so better than Paris! I'm really happy to be back to Lyon. Really feel "home" again :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: do I uderstand bug 725763 correctly? That on Ubuntu we want --with-arm-target=7 on armel too?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725763 in libreoffice "FTBFS on armel, built for ARMv4, should be ARMv7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725763
<pitti> Sweetshark: I have no clue about arm, but if Jani says it, I guess it's correct
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, sorry for the oo.o hiccup on the weekend
<pitti> Sweetshark: so you want to build the transitional from a separate oo.o source, but modify them to work for ubuntu? or put them back to libo?
<Sweetshark> pitti: np, I should have been more clear about that
<seb128> hey pitti Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: I want to build the transitionals from a oo.o source (ubuntufied). This keeps our diff to debian in libreoffice smaller, also it keeps the logic out of the libreoffice package (which has already a way too huge debian/*)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> Sweetshark: *nod*
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: had a nice weekend?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti. my weekend wasn't too bad thanks, although i did quite a bit of work on the firefox menu
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty well indeed, thanks
<seb128> hey pitti, Sweetshark
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to restart the retracers, they crashed on fridays again
<pitti> *sigh*, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> trying to see the fallout from last week dx updates so we can get things fixed today
<seb128> so first step is to have things retraced
<huats> monirng
<Sweetshark> pitti: I have a fix for the arm issue, which I unfortunately cannot very easily here (no arms or legs around here yet). Should we dput a 3.3.1-1ubuntu4 to see what the buildd say about it? Also: I tried to do a libreoffice-l10n build, but could not upload it. The reason seems to be because the changes file generated from a changelog (via debuild -S) with two different packages in it was a bit confusing for dpkg-genchanges ....
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm good thanks. had quite a productive weekend!
<seb128> lut huats
<pitti> Sweetshark: for -arm, yes, let's upload it
<pitti> Sweetshark: for -l10n, I'm afraid you need to ask doko how to generate this correctly
<janimo> is there a policy in Ubuntu regarding which apps should or should not be visible  in the applications menu?
<janimo> there's an onboard bug in papercuts that requires it to be shown, but I am not sure if omitting it is part of having less clutter in menus
<Sweetshark> pitti: so I will upload to the ppa again and you take it from there?
<janimo> didrocks, seb128 ^
<pitti> Sweetshark: or just put to chinstrap again
<didrocks> janimo: are you talking about a GNOME menu or an unity place?
<seb128> janimo, there is policy but I think this one was hidden on purpose for less menu clutter
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, ok. Will do. (There are only i386 and amd64 in the ppa anyway ...)
<janimo> didrocks, /usr/share/applications .desktop file, wherever they are read
<janimo> at least classic gnome IO
<janimo> UI
<janimo> seb128, this is one of those interesting apps, onscreen keyboard cannot really be launched via typing in alt-f2 window if user cannot type
<janimo> so the request is valid, but I am not sure it has been discussed already outside the bug in LP
<seb128> janimo, I think there was a button to start it in the a11y control center dialog or something
<janimo> ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: btw, how does the (closes: #XXX) magic distinct between debian and launchpad bugs? does it?
<pitti> Sweetshark: it doesn't -- for Luanchpad it's (LP: #XXXX)
<Sweetshark> pitti: yup
<Sweetshark> pitti: yuck
 * Sweetshark fixes changelog
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> pitti, could you check the amd64 retracer crash?
<pitti> KeyError: 'DistroRelease'
<pitti> broken bug, I'll untag
<seb128> pitti, it seems an apport bug or rather lack or tolerance to invalid formatting
<seb128> pitti, ok, I asked in case you wanted to make apport just skip those rather than crash or something
<pitti> yeah, it shoudn't completely crash like that
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> right, I'll try that
<pitti> ProblemType: CrashDistroRelease: Ubuntu 11.04
<pitti> bah
<kklimonda> good morning
<kklimonda> seb128: hey
<seb128> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> seb128: could you add the comment to my application? If not, I may end up having to drag you to the meeting ;}
<seb128> oh right, what was the wiki url again ?
<kklimonda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda/MOTUApplication
<seb128> ok
<kklimonda> thanks
<pitti> seb128: crash fixed in trunk, and amd64 lock removed
<seb128> pitti, you rock, thanks!
<fta2> "gnome-keyring-daemon[3295]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk"  ???
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is bug #724202 still on your list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724202 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in image_notify_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724202
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it just got a retracing with a debug stacktrace, I commented on the bug
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes, but i'm struggling to figure out what might cause that
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at the new trace though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65275023/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> pitti, the stacktrace quality is excellent since the gdb upgrade btw
<pitti> seb128: that's great!
<pitti> so it seems I was chasing phantoms all along
<chrisccoulson> yes, that's much better1
<chrisccoulson> !
<chrisccoulson> oops ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: shift keys are overrated
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.3.1-1ubuntu4_source.changes is on chinstrap
<Sweetshark> pitti: caps lock is cruise control for cool?
<fta2> seb128, didrocks: hi, shouldn't bug 717600 be assigned or something?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 717600 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_List_node_base::_M_hook()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717600
<didrocks> fta2: should be nice if we can get a retraced stack
<didrocks> (and we use milestone to target, before assignement)
<fta2> didrocks, i can upload my crashfile from earlier this morning if it helps
<fta2> i even have it resolved locally
<didrocks> fta2: yes please :)
<didrocks> if it's resolved, you can just put on this bug report :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #725064 is collecting some duplicates
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/725064)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that yours?
<seb128> couchjs crash
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yep
<chrisccoulson> ABI break (again) ;)
<ogra> didrocks, hmm, did you notice that unity FTBFS on armel ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you take the bug assignement then? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> just like with every single upload i've done this cycle :(
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can take that
<seb128> ogra, it's fix commited on launchpad
<didrocks> ogra: of course, I opened a bug even
<seb128> bug #724615
<didrocks> and yeah, it's fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724615 in unity "unity FTBFS on armel" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724615
<seb128> ogra, ^
<ogra> ah, sweet, thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, oneconf is broken as well :/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, this is getting annoying now :(
<didrocks> well, won't be an issue next cycle
<didrocks> moving away from desktopcouch seems to be the only solution
<chrisccoulson> is that just for oneconf? desktopcouch isn't going away is it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<seb128> it will just solve it for didrocks
<seb128> not for you ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sorry for the false hope :-)
<chrisccoulson> i want a separate libmozjs package really, but i think there's going to be push-back from the security team
<ogra> hmpf, it says fix committed, but doesnt say where :P
<chrisccoulson> if we can't have that, then we really need to just drop everything from the archive that depends on it ;)
 * ogra wishes jani would link his fixes to bugs :/
<didrocks> ogra: ask for jani, he doesn't link his branch to it. it's not in trunk even
<seb128> ogra, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/894
<seb128> didrocks, ^ it is?
<ogra> yes
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I need glasses when looking at bzr visualise :/
<ogra> ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ok, couchdb uploaded
<seb128> ogra, there will be an unity update in natty today btw
<seb128> ogra, so no need to bother about backporting
<ogra> seb128, thanks, though i still would prefer if he would link his fixes :)
<seb128> ogra, right, tell him please so he fixes that
<ogra> yep, on it
<fta2> didrocks, done
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded, thanks!
<didrocks> fta2: thnks
<janimo> didrocks, hello, the unity commit to FTBFS arm is 894 to trunk. I thought bzr would link the bug since I used LP: #xxxx and did not check if it did
<didrocks> janimo: no, I have a wishlist opened against bzr for that
<didrocks> janimo: you should --fixes lp:<number>
<janimo> didrocks, thank will use that next time. Will it set it to Fix commited even id the arg name is --fixes?
<janimo> as that is the corrdct bug status
<didrocks> janimo: that would be nice, but no :)
<janimo> in this case commits to trunk are not fit for --fixes, only if trunk of debian packing I guess
<didrocks> janimo: so, you still have to manually ensure you set it to fix committed and ping us to set it to next milestone target (so that we close it automagically)
<janimo> I'lll do it manually
<janimo> yay automation :)
<janimo> ok I'll do that next time
<didrocks> janimo: thanks a lot and thanks for the fix :)
<ogra> heh
<janimo> np, will keep an eye on armel related stuff or ping me if I seem to miss one
<didrocks> janimo: sure, can I assign you armel FTBFS bugs if we get some?
<didrocks> janimo: as now, I'm opening one as soon as it fails only on armel
<janimo> didrocks, most definitely
<didrocks> janimo: ok, will do then! Thanks :)
<janimo> thank you too
<janimo> nux as well
<didrocks> yeah, all "unity-related"
<pitti> Sweetshark: (*#$(#U(  hrmpf armel
<pitti> debian/rules:1270: *** Recursive variable `CONFIGURE_FLAGS' references itself (eventually).  Stop.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ^ hmm, this doesn't look very armel specific, though?
<Sweetshark> pitti: it is
 * Sweetshark is to blame.
<Sweetshark> why the heck does CONFIGURE_FLAGS have deferred expansion. *grmbl*
<doko_> Sweetshark: ?
<Sweetshark> doko_: pong
<doko_> <doko> Sweetshark: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65277930/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.libreoffice_1%3A3.3.1-1ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doko_> <doko>  debian/rules build
<doko_> <doko> debian/rules:1270: *** Recursive variable `CONFIGURE_FLAGS' references itself (eventually).  Stop.
<doko_> <doko> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<Sweetshark> doko_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/44016/
<Sweetshark> doko_: see also:
<Sweetshark> 13:01 < Sweetshark> why the heck does CONFIGURE_FLAGS have deferred expansion.  *grmbl*
<Sweetshark> ;)
<doko_> Sweetshark: this is wrong too
<Sweetshark> elaborate
<doko_> lucid has v6, versions before v5. please just use the defaults, no need for an extra option
<soren> How do I disable the globalmenu thing? It plays very, very poorly with focus-follows-mouse.
<Sweetshark> doko_: next try: https://pastebin.canonical.com/44017/
<soren> I tried setting both of /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/gtk-modules/globalmenu-gnome-panel and /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/gtk-modules/globalmenu-plugin to false, but it made no difference.
<doko_> +  ifeq "$(ARCH)" "armhf"
<doko_>         CONFIGURE_FLAGS += --with-arm-target=7
<doko_> +  endif
<doko_> Sweetshark: still wrong
<doko_> why the option?
<Sweetshark> doko_: read carefully, it is still in the diff
<Sweetshark> s/diff/if-endif/
<doko_> Sweetshark: I did. still wrong. why hard code the target for armhf?
<Sweetshark> doko_: if debian wants that for their build i aint gonna stop them
<mterry> njpatel, heyo, saw that both my datetime/ido branches got merged
<seb128> hey mterry
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, dbarth rolled an indicator-datetime tarball and I said we would backport the ido commit we need
<mterry> seb128, OK, I can do those now unless someone else is on it
<doko_> Sweetshark: I don't care about Debian, but it should default to sanity for an Ubuntu armhf port
<mterry> seb128, pitti kindly approved FFe
<seb128> mterry, nobody is so feel free
<seb128> mterry, then we have quite some libdbusmenu and friends crashers
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> hrm
<dbarth> hi mterry
<dbarth> seb128: so you need to ffe bugs for both ido and the indicator, right?
<mterry> dbarth, hello, thanks for doing some indicator-datetime work for me
<mterry> dbarth, I did last week, it's approved
<dbarth> mterry: that's fine dude, that was not the hardest part of the work ;)
<dbarth> ah ok for the ffe: do you have the links to the bugs, so that i can attach the rev. numbers and tarballs for seb to pick up
<seb128> dbarth, bug #725121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725121 in indicator-datetime "Feature Freeze Exception for indicator-datetime" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725121
<mterry> dbarth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ido/+bug/725121 for both
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725121 in indicator-datetime "Feature Freeze Exception for indicator-datetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fagan> Need to debug a networking bug I forget who to ask
<mterry> libido is up
<doko_> Sweetshark: hmm, for natty and newer, I think the patch can be dropped. the builtins are properly expanded with the linaro gcc, and in fsf gcc-4.6
<dbarth> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ido/+bug/725121/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725121 in indicator-datetime "Feature Freeze Exception for indicator-datetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dbarth> seb128, mterry ^^
<dbarth> so this one is done hopefully
<dbarth> what's next
<seb128> dbarth, right
 * dbarth goes looking for some more
<Sweetshark> doko_: ok, so I will drop the patch and try a build on natty. Do we have to do backports for maverick/lucid on arm at all?
<doko_> Sweetshark: do we *have* to make backports on other archs?
<Sweetshark> I guess not. My inbox tells me a different story ...
<mterry> seb128, dbarth: both uploaded now
<seb128> mterry, excellent, thanks!
<seb128> mterry, do you have things to work on next?
<mterry> seb128, I can take some crash bugs, but I should do piloting for the second half of today, unless the crashers are real bad?
<seb128> mterry, can you upload https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/libappindicator/fix-crash-708188/+merge/51356 to natty?
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, so we can see during a3 testing what crashers remain
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, well, the libdbusmenu crashers are annoying since they take down random applications and not only indicators
<seb128> mterry, but it's only an a3 so no hurry either
<seb128> mterry, btw can you try if pidgin shows up in appmenu for you?
<seb128> it stopped working for me some days ago it seems
<mterry> seb128, it was on friday...
<mterry> seb128, yeah, still works
<seb128> mterry, does the account menu lists accounts?
<seb128> today it's showing up but the accounts don't
<mterry> seb128, it lists the one account I have...
<seb128> ok, so probably a local issue, this box is lacking some updates
<seb128> mterry, in any case nothing urgent so please do your half a day sponsoring
<seb128> mterry, I will let you know if there are crashers we should try to get sorted for a3
<seb128> libdbusmenu has some annoying ones
<mterry> seb128, well, point me at bugs so I can work on them until sponsoring
<seb128> but since chrisccoulson is working on some the issue you could end duplicating efforts
<mterry> ah
<chrisccoulson> feel free to help out with bug 724202 though ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724202 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in image_notify_cb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724202
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you will work on those libdbusmenu issues?
<chrisccoulson> this ones not making much sense to me atm
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm still looking at those
<seb128> mterry, ^ if you have any clue about that one
<seb128> bug #726153 got some duplicates as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726153 in libdbusmenu "bluefish crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut_menuitem()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726153
<seb128> if one of you want to claim it
<chrisccoulson> no tedg yet? :( wouldn't mind him taking a look at my patch for bug 718926
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718926 in indicator-appmenu "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718926
<chrisccoulson> that ones really annoying for empathy ;)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he's at scale today
<chrisccoulson> hi nessita!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he will be back tomorrow
<nessita> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, ok. thanks
<nessita> how are you?
<seb128> mterry, ^ can you review chrisccoulson's patch?
<chrisccoulson> nessita, i'm good thanks, but very busy. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wait on mterry to ack it and distro patch for a3 if you want?
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> chrisccoulson: pretty much the same ;-) I have to finish closing all UI related bugs to make it to the UI freeze, since I'll be on holidays for 2 weeks :-D
<nessita> hey seb128! how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine thanks, what about you?
<nessita> pretty good!
<seb128> nessita, oh, enjoy holidays!
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ok, looking
<nessita> seb128: thanks! this Saturday I'm traveling to attend to PyCon USA, which is very exciting
<mdeslaur> nessita: sorry the upload got rejected :(
<nessita> mdeslaur: is ok, it was my fault. I added the COPYING file directly to the branch package :-/
<nessita> mdeslaur: I fixed that though, shall I wait for Jamie to re-review?
<mdeslaur> nessita: it needs to get uploaded again for him to take a look
<mdeslaur> nessita: you can ask whoever is on patch piloting today, or else let me know and I'll look at it again
<seb128> nessita, it's not really holidays, it's a work conference !
<nessita> mdeslaur: ok, new branch is located at lp:~nataliabidart/+junk/ubuntuone-file-storage-api-0.0.2
<janimo> Sweetshark, hello, will natty have LibO 3.3.X or 3.4 RC?
<mdeslaur> nessita: ok, I'll take a look
<nessita> seb128: I'm going to the conference by my own, so is kinda holidays :-)
<nessita> seb128: and I'm taking a couple of free days as well
<nessita> mdeslaur: thanks!
<mdeslaur> nessita: there's no debian directory in that branch
<mdeslaur> nessita: oh, wait a sec...I'm looking wrong
<Sweetshark> janimo: natty is in feature freeze, and 3.4.0 rcs wont show up before 2011-04-04 so: natty will have 3.4.X
<Sweetshark> 3.3.X that is
<Sweetshark> doh
<janimo> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> (and I would assume the rcs not too stable before branchoff which is 2011-04-18
<vish> Sweetshark: hi, how does one install LibO in maverick? from the ppa, it seems i have to install each package to get each application..
<vish> Sweetshark: there seems to be no single meta package which pulls everything for LibO and removes OOo , am I right?
<vish> or maybe I'm not lookin at the right package.. :)
<nessita> mdeslaur: don't scare me :-D
<mdeslaur> nessita: just one comment so it properly gets processed: could you add "(LP: #723139)" at the end of the debian/changelog "Initial release" line, and could you remove two spaces from the indent of the "- Implemented" part?
<nessita> mdeslaur: yessir!
<cyphermox> good morning!
<mdeslaur> nessita: I don't want it to get rejected again :)
<Sweetshark> vish: the libreoffice package is what you want
<vish> hmm, i tried that ,but seemed to miss some packages..  tries again …
<nessita> mdeslaur: so, the - Implemented should be left aligned with the 'I' in '* Initial release'?
<mdeslaur> nessita: yes!
<vish> Sweetshark: this is what i get in maverick » http://paste.ubuntu.com/573459/
<Sweetshark> vish: could you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/715144/comments/1 and comment on the bug, if that helped?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715144 in libreoffice "Running Lucid (10/04) tried to install Libreoffice via ppa and could not do so...report of broken dependencies and refused to install" [Undecided,New]
 * vish tries..
<nessita> mdeslaur: pushed to the same branch (revno 6)
<mdeslaur> nessita: ok, uploaded...let's see if it works this time :)
<nessita> mdeslaur: thanks!
 * pitti feeds the hamsters to make webkit build faster
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I'm suspicious that bug 724202 is really a theme_changed_cb bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724202 in libdbusmenu "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in image_notify_cb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724202
<vish> Sweetshark: nope.. that dint help.  i removed ure, uno-libs3 , libhyphen0 , and everything i got for search "openoffice" except libhunspell-1.2-0.. and still it doesnt install
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, me too
<chrisccoulson> the trace is weird
<mterry> chrisccoulson, everything but the top of the stacktrace is about the theme changing.  image_notify_cb has no right being called given the rest of the stack
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, that's the bit i've been struggling to make sense of
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I just pushed a new libappindicator for the theme_changed_cb bit.  I'd say let's assume it's the same bug until a new crash gets filed with the new libappindicator
<chrisccoulson> mterry - i think i already fixed a similar bug like that in dbusmenu too :/
<kenvandine> mterry, you fixed that? awesome!
<chrisccoulson> unless there's somewhere else that the signal handler should be being disconnected
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I thought the usage of that signal was safe in dbusmenu...  maybe I didn't fix it correctly in libappindicator if you found something wrong with the dbusmenu code
<mterry> chrisccoulson, oh, that was because you fixed it
<mterry> that was a while ago, I see
<mterry> ok, everything is good
<mterry> :)
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, i did this one last week: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk/revision/231
<chrisccoulson> that *should* ensure it gets disconnected now though :/
<kenvandine> i am really amazed how fast shotwell starts...
<chrisccoulson> does gtk_icon_theme_get_default always return the same GtkIconTheme?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I looked it up, and it does
<mterry> chrisccoulson, well, as long as the default screen doesn't change?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, bug 726153 looks like a classic case of not disconnecting when the dbusmenuitem goes away
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726153 in libdbusmenu "bluefish crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut_menuitem()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726153
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, bug 726153 looks like quite a simple fix :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726153 in libdbusmenu "bluefish crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut_menuitem()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726153
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I'm making a patch
<chrisccoulson> right, i need to grab some food before my head explodes :)
<seb128> mterry, get it reviewed by chrisccoulson when you get it and backported to natty ;-)
<seb128> let's try to get crashes fixes in if we can
<seb128> so we see from a3 what remains to work on
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #725759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725759 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_variant()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725759
<seb128> is another crasher
<seb128> bug #725980
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/725980)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/dbusmenu/disconnect-more-signals/+merge/51550
<seb128> pitti, bah, bug #719861 is not fixed, I hate it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719861 in gdk-pixbuf "After installation icon theme default to gnome-icon-theme and cannot be changed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719861
<pitti> seb128: would it help to add a few additional dependencies to libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, such as libgl1 and librsvg2-common, to ensure that the latter are configured first?
<seb128> pitti, it would be wrong, the gdk loader doesn't depend on those
<seb128> pitti, you might have configs where people use gdk without gl or svg
<seb128> just on pixmaps
<pitti> seb128: it's weird that it broke due to ldconfig
<seb128> pitti, see comment #9
<pitti> libraries usually don't need that to work, unless they aren't in /usr/lib/
<mterry> chrisccoulson, my branch will also fix bug 725980
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725980 in libdbusmenu "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_variant()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725980
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I was reading that
<seb128> pitti, libGL is not in /usr/lib
<pitti> /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
<pitti> oh, that
<pitti> ah, has a /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<pitti> seb128: so as far as I understand, the issue is that it doesn't catch the libGL based loaders, because libGL isn't available yet?
<pitti> seb128: what about adding a trigger interest in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ ?
<seb128> pitti, why?
<seb128> pitti, the update I didn't which didn't work makes the libgdkpixbuf run to not be delayed
<pitti> seb128: that woudl cause /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders to be called again if a library like libGL gets installed -- wasn't that the problem?
<seb128> so the libgdkpixbuf post installation should have it
<pitti> but I thought that'd run too early?
<seb128> pitti, well I though the loader list was built before the libGL unpack and the ldconfig which is why I didn't find it
<seb128> but it seems it's unpacked after
<seb128> so I'm not sure why now
<chrisccoulson> mterry - your change looks good. do you want me to comment on the merge proposal too?
<pitti> seb128: perhaps we should temporarily add an extra /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders to stderr to the postinst, for debugging? we can then check the output in the livefs build log
<mterry> chrisccoulson, sure.  I'll push a distro-patched version up
<chrisccoulson> mterry, ok, done
<seb128> pitti, one way to workaround it would be run the gdkpixbuf update from the librsvg postinsts rather than relying on a trigger which is not set on first install
<pitti> seb128: hm, I still don't understand the bug then -- librsvg2-common ships the svg loader in the dir that libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 triggers on
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, but the trigger doesn't work, see my second bullet point in #comment 2
<seb128> ups
<seb128> comment 9
<seb128> it's a first install issue only
<seb128> librsvg is unpacked before the trigger is set
<seb128> so it will not trigger
<pitti> seb128: hm, why doesn't librsvg2-common depend on any libgl package?
<seb128> because it doesn't use libgl
<pitti> $ ldd /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libsvg.so|grep libGL
<pitti> libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1 (0x00007ffa6c5be000)
<pitti> seb128: it does
<seb128> $ objdump -x /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libsvg.so | grep GL
<seb128> $
<seb128> $ objdump -x /usr/lib/libcairo.so | grep GL
<seb128>   NEEDED               libEGL.so.1
<seb128>   NEEDED               libGL.so.1
<pitti> ah ok; so, bad linking/shlibdeps then
<seb128> pitti, it's coming through libcairo since we build it with the gl backend (needed for wayland)
<pitti> but librsvg2-common doesn't depend on libcairo either
<seb128> no, it depends on gtk
<seb128> which depends on cairo
<seb128> $ objdump -x /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libsvg.so | grep NEEDED
<rodrigo_> seb128, you didn't merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/fix-leak/+merge/51307 right?
<pitti> ok, so at the time when librsvg2-common gets configured, libcairo and libGL should both be configured
<pitti> but apparently the trigger runs after unpack, not at configure?
<Sweetshark> doko_: http://libreoffice.pastebin.com/etTyZc5R <- patch for master, looking good?
<seb128> pitti, well I think the trigger watches files on disk, since librsvg is unpacked before libgdk-pixbuf is configured (which is when the trigger is set) it doesn't work
<seb128> i.e it will not notice the librsvg2-common .so
<seb128> pitti, but the libgdk-pixbuf postinst does run the gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders
<pitti> seb128: so I guess your suggestion of explicitly re-triggering libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, or just doing the loader cache update directly is reasonably correct?
<seb128> I still don't get why my previous fix didn't work
<seb128> # don't delay the ldconfig call, see lp #719861
<seb128> export LDCONFIG_NOTRIGGER=y
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719861 in gdk-pixbuf "After installation icon theme default to gnome-icon-theme and cannot be changed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719861
<seb128> ldconfig
<pitti> seb128: so you are saying that libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 is already the last pacakge in teh chain that gets configured
<seb128> is that correct?
<pitti> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<seb128> pitti, no, I say everything is unpacked
<pitti> seb128: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0.postinst doesn't actually update the cache on $1 = "configure" :)
<seb128> pitti, since libgdkpixbuf runs ldconfig with nottriger and then do the update it should resolve the libgl
<pitti> but certainly it should
<doko_> Sweetshark: looks good. I assume the default is implemented somewhere else
<pitti> seb128: right, but triggers don't run until the triggered package is configured
<seb128> pitti, what trigger?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, any other crashers I could be useful with?
<pitti> seb128: ah, ignore me; on the bottom of the postinst you have a cache update which isn't guarded by a $1 check
<pitti> so that's not it
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, I will merge it, thanks
<pitti> that looks a bit confusing
<rodrigo_> seb128, no hurry, just wanted to make sure, so thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, right, it does LDCONFIG_NOTRIGGER=y ldconfig which should make the libGL be found
<seb128> pitti, then it runs the cache update
<seb128> pitti, or my
<chrisccoulson> mterry, there is also bug 720895, but it doesn't have a particularly useful trace
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720895 in libdbusmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720895
<seb128> export LDCONFIG_NOTRIGGER=y
<seb128>  ldconfig
<seb128> is a fail
<Sweetshark> doko_: yes, there are two more fallbacks ;)
<pitti> seb128: right, but I don't understand why the ldconfig is even the problem here; you said earlier that libgl gets configured earlier than rsvg or pixbuf
<seb128> pitti, no, it's unpacked earlier
<seb128> pitti, it's configured after
<seb128> pitti, depends garanty it's unpacked first, not that it's configured first
<pitti> seb128: it does both
<seb128> hum
<mterry> chrisccoulson, the description of what the user was doing (toggling radio buttons) makes it sound like the toggle_checked callback I just disconnected in my recent merge
<pitti> seb128: a depends: b guarantees that a gets configured only after b is configured
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, i guess that's a possibility too
<mterry> chrisccoulson, oh heh.  Sorry, not toggling a radio button, but the radio kill switch.  Different.  :)
<rodrigo_> ricotz, ping
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> pitti, ok, so I'm at fail of why we get "libpixbufloader-svg.so: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try my radio killswitch ;)
<chrisccoulson> i misread that too
<seb128> pitti, by the time the cache update run libgl is installed and ldconfig has been run
<mterry> chrisccoulson, the stack that we can see looks like someone passed a NULL string to variant_builder_add or some such
<pitti> seb128: ah, does that appear in the livefs build log?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, for some dumb reason, that causes a crash instead of interpreting it as ""
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, the line after "Setting up libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (2.23.0-1ubuntu3) ..."
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/natty/ubuntu/current/livecd-20110228-i386.out
<pitti> seb128: perhaps because the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf file is only installed in libgl1-mesa-glx.postinst
<pitti>  
<seb128> pitti, is it? DOH
<pitti> seb128: i. e. calling ldconfig before libgl1-mesa-glx is configured doesn't buy you anything
<seb128> pitti, I though it would be in the deb and unpacked
<pitti> seb128: no, it's an alternative; so I guess we need a fake depenency
<seb128> pitti, or we should just put a cache update in the librsvg post installation script...
<pitti> seb128: and as libgl's postinst already does a forced ldconfig, we don't really need the one in pixbuf, I think
<pitti> seb128: so you think a GL dependency on rsvg-common is wrong?
<seb128> pitti, right, i did that because I though it was unpackaged and not configured
<seb128> pitti, well I see no reason svg rendering should require gl
<seb128> we didn't have that depends until libcairo got built with the gl backend for wayland
<pitti> seb128: ok; then let's take your suggestion; I don't see a better alternative either
<pitti> seb128: and sorry for all those questions; took me a while to understand the bug
<seb128> pitti, I've no strong opinion either way, we can try putting the depends and see if someone complains
<seb128> pitti, oh no worry, I has been taking me a while as well to get the issue, thanks for helping me to sort it, I didn't notice that the libgl ldconfig snippet was set in the libgl postinst
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> dpm: btw, firefox translations in po2xpi weren't magically fixed in the meantime -- rosetta_xpi_to_sources still throws tons of errors, and the generated de.tar.gz is empty except install.rdf
<pitti> dpm: I even have a data/11.04/ firefox de xpi for 4.0, so that's not it; I'll try harder
<pitti> (doesn't work in devmode either)
<seb128> mterry, do you think bug #725631 is a duplicate of bug #723463?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725631 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723463 in indicator-appmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723463
<chrisccoulson> mterry, did you see my last comments on bug 720895?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720895 in libdbusmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720895
<chrisccoulson> i think we should check the return value of gdk_keyval_name, just in case
<mterry> chrisccoulson, mmm, yeah probs.  or it could be weird fallout of https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/726153 but a check makes sense anyway.  You want to whip that patch up?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726153 in libdbusmenu "bluefish crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut_menuitem()" [Medium,Fix released]
<mterry> seb128, I think so
<chrisccoulson> mterry - yeah, can do
<seb128> mterry, ok thanks
<rodrigo_> ok, the gnome3 ppa is now all ok for the gtk3 packaging rename
<achiang> hello, was hoping someone could explain nautilus/totem behavior to me. the default media player in ubuntu is totem, so double-clicking an mp3 file in nautilus launches totem. if i right-click on the file->properties, and say, "open with rhythmbox", that seems to change the association properly
<rodrigo_> only the *themes packages not building
<achiang> when i enter gnome-control-center, i now see that the default media player is rhythmbox. when i double-click a movie (say, .m4v or .mov) in nautilus, the proper thing happens and totem is launched
<dpm> pitti, thanks for looking at po2xpi and the FF4 translations and for the update
<seb128> rodrigo_, great
<achiang> so i guess i'm just trying to understand, where are the preferences stored per file type? i poked around with gconf-editor some and can't seem to find anything interesting
<rodrigo_> bigon, ping
<achiang> mterry: any clues?
<dobey> achiang: you mean, file associations? they are not stored in gconf
<mterry> achiang, I know that
<mterry> achiang, if you're talking natty...
<achiang> well, i'm talking lucid/maverick.
<achiang> dobey: where are they stored?
<mterry> achiang, I think pre-natty they were stored in gconf
<dobey> achiang: in ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<chrisccoulson> mterry - what do you think we should do about bug 723873 for now? it currently breaks the menus in firefox and thunderbird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in indicator-messages "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<mterry> oh well, url handlers were
<dobey> mterry: mime type associations weren't ever stored in gconf
<dobey> mterry: url handlers and "preferred applications" were, but that is not the same as the mime associations
<dobey> which can be confusing i guess
<mterry> dobey, yup
<achiang> dobey: ah, you mean mimeapps.list
<dobey> oh, yes mimeapps.list
<achiang> dobey: got it, so if i wanted to make that default for new users, i guess i could put a file in /etc/skel ?
<dobey> and defaults.list
<dobey> uhm, i think you would change /usr/share/applications/defaults.list maybe
<achiang> oh, i see
<dobey> but
<dobey> the "default media player" in the preferred applications dialog, really has nothing to do with what happens when you double-click a file in nautilus
<achiang> dobey: ok. i don't really want to change that; the real goal is much simpler: "when i double-click an mp3, rhythmbox should launch, other defaults are fine"
<achiang> dobey: thanks
<dobey> achiang: ok; you are aware that rhythmbox is not installed by default on 11.04 right?
<achiang> dobey: yep, that is fine for my purposes
<achiang> dobey: i appreciate the help, thanks!
<dobey> sure
<mterry> chrisccoulson, not sure.  how badly does it break them?  is that why I can't get to my message filters?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, that's the reason you can't access the message filters
<chrisccoulson> for firefox, it's even worse. you can't restore your saved session ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is it a complicated fix do you think?  has it started to be looked at?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think anyone has started looking at it yet
<nessita> argh! F10 in gnome-terminal is captured, no matter if I have the option unset in keyboard shortcuts
<chrisccoulson> nessita, it's captured by unity ;)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: bring me back my F10! :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: do you know how can I disable that? I can't code without F10
<chrisccoulson> nessita, i'm not too sure. you probably can't disable that ;)
<nessita> that makes no sense! I don't like people telling me what to do, much less desktops telling me what key I can't use :-D
<mterry> nessita, it is captured by appmenu-gtk, based on your keyboard settings
<mterry> nessita, but you say it's not respecting that?
<nessita> mterry: pressing F10 in gnome-terminal is being captured by the terminal like if I had the option enaled
<mterry> chrisccoulson, well, I guess best solution is to fix it, else we should probably disable the menus for A3?
<mterry> nessita, only gnome-terminal?
<nessita> mterry: is the only place where I use F10... so I can't confirm other apps
<seb128> mterry, btw when you do sponsoring you can check the top items on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html as well
<mterry> nessita, maybe I misunderstand which way the problem is.  What did you expect to happen when you press F10?
<mterry> seb128, k
<nessita> mterry: not to be captured by the terminal so I can use midnight commander as I please :-)
<mterry> nessita, and what is happening instead
<nessita> mterry: when I press F10 inside gnome-terminal I expect that the terminal itself will not capture, and instead send it directly to the program is running in the terminal
<nessita> mterry: the terminal is acting like if the second checkbox here http://ubuntuone.com/p/fJV/ was checked
<nessita> mterry: is the issue a bit clearer?
<mterry> nessita, right, but I'm curious what IS happening when you press it, just so I understand who is responsible fro the capture
<nessita> mterry: the menu for the gnome-terminal is opened (just like that checkbox was checked)
<mterry> nessita, ok, cool.  I get it.  Can you file a bug?  I wrote the code to do the F10 bits and I probably didn't consider the case of gnome-terminal overriding its behavior
<mterry> nessita, the bug is against appmenu-gtk
<nessita> mterry: sure! thanks
<nessita> mterry: any idea if I can hack some source file to get F10 back?
<mterry> nessita, oh whoops, not appmenu-gtk, but gtk itself
<nessita> argh, already filled
<mterry> nessita, yeah, you can comment out what I did in my patch if you're comfortable patching ubuntu packages
<mterry> nessita, no probs, point me at it, I'll change the bug
<nessita> mterry: I'm not comfortable with patching ubuntu packages, but I love sudoing and editing files
<bigon> rodrigo_: yes?
<rodrigo_> bigon, you did the last update of gnome-shell to the gnome3 ppa, right?
<mterry> nessita, nope, not that easy, sorry.  :-/
<achiang> dobey: hm, modifying /etc/gnome/defaults.list to make audio/mpeg=rhythmbox.desktop doesn't seem to have any effect
<mterry> nessita, you'll just have to nag me to fix it.  ;)
<mterry> bbl
<nessita> mterry: feel yourself nagged!
<nessita> :-)
<rodrigo_> bigon, seems to be broken -> gnome-shell : Depends: gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0 but it is not installable
<bigon> this was broken before
<bigon> I've requested a sync for upower
<rodrigo_> bigon, ah, ok
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the svg fix! (note that you typoed the bug # in the changelog, you need to close manually)
<bigon> rodrigo_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/725229
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725229 in upower "Sync upower 0.9.8-3 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<achiang> dobey: ah, ok. i guess i have to do a few of them, like audio/x-mp3
<bigon> I'm waiting archive admin
<seb128> pitti, thanks, already closed the bug since I reassigned from gdk-pixbuf to librsvg after upload
<rodrigo_> bigon, ok
<nessita> mterry: bug #726639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726639 in appmenu-gtk "F10 is captured even if gnome-terminal setting is explictly set to not capture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726639
<kklimonda> seb128: will you manage to add the comment in the next few hours, before the meeting?
<seb128> kklimonda, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you forward your libcanberra 01-dont-use-gtk-quit-add.patch patch upstream when you did it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, seems you did add it on https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32839
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 32839 in Unspecified "gtk_quit_add removed in GTK+ 3.0" [Blocker,New]
<seb128> rodrigo_, how busy are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, filed it
<rodrigo_> seb128, 60/70% busy :-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, what's up?
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you look at updating 91-resolve-symbols.patch in libcanberra to do it properly (i.e configure.ac change) and upstream it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, is there a bug #?
<seb128> rodrigo_, lennart pointed by email some issues that was one of those
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, the other one was that your patch for gtk_quit_add() was buggy as he pointed in the bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've backported the git commit to replace it so that's solved
<rodrigo_> oh, didn't see the change in the upstream bug
<seb128> kenvandine, could you have a look to bug #724917?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724917 in libappindicator "Importing appindicator from python crashes with ImportError on undefined symbol" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724917
<seb128> kenvandine, it might be worth backporting for alpha3 no?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> looking
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<artfwo> kenvandine, I have just updated the bug with a debdiff
<kenvandine> artfwo, great, thx
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you try to see if you can sort bug #718805 as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718805 in libcanberra "[Natty] system-ready and login sounds do not play" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718805
<rodrigo_> seb128, sure
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, just moving canberra-gtk-play to a better subpackage?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not sure where is was but yeah put back the gtk2 version as it was before
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #721562 as well btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721562 in libappindicator "libappindicator3-dev does not include headers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721562
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> we don't install gtk3 specific headers
<seb128> kenvandine, should you depends on the gtk-dev then?
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e libappindicator-dev
<kenvandine> i thought it did
<kenvandine> i'll confirm
<seb128> Depends: libdbusmenu-glib-dev (>= 0.1.8), libdbus-glib-1-dev (>= 0.76), libappindicator3-1 (= 0.2.96-0ubuntu1)
<seb128> here
<kenvandine> ok, i'll fix it
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> and fix the .pc file
<kenvandine> ugh
<nessita> is it a known unity bug that I can't type anything in the 'Search' text entry from the thing that is opened when clicking on the ubuntu icon on top of the unity launcher?
<seb128> nessita, the think is called the dash
<seb128> nessita, not known that I know about
<nessita> seb128:  thanks for pointing me to the proper term. Would you know who I can ask about it, in particular? to see if I file a bug
<seb128> nessita, njpatel
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<njpatel> chem cho?
<seb128> or didrocks when he's not under alpha update rush which is the case now
<nessita> njpatel: hi there! I was wondering about me not being able to type anything in the Search box in the dash
<nessita> njpatel: shall I file a bug?
<njpatel> nessita, should be fixed as part of today's release
<nessita> njpatel: ok, thanks!
<njpatel> nessita, if it's the same tomorrow, then yes, please file a bug :)
<nessita> njpatel: sure
<seb128> njpatel, is that your reply to any bug? ;-)
<Ampelbein> hi all! I just upgraded to natty and now "magnet:"-type links don't open anymore, they are associated with "transmission" in firefox, but open clicking on one, there is http://paste.ubuntu.com/573552/ in .xsession-errors. Where would I start looking at the cause?
<cyphermox> if someone has time to do two reviews: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution/2011-02-25/+merge/51352  and  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution-exchange/lp694884/+merge/51219
<seb128> the patch pilot of the day ;-)
<cyphermox> hahah
<seb128> Ampelbein, the new glib, gvfs use mimetypes for url handlers
<njpatel> seb128, yep :)
<cyphermox> mterry: ^ if you have some time, could you review the above please? :)
<seb128> Ampelbein, you need an x-scheme-handler/magnet in the .desktop I guess
<achiang> does anyone know how udev works on an ARM system, where there is no dmidecode?
<mterry> cyphermox, k, will look
<cyphermox> mterry, thanks
<achiang> what tool provides values for things like DMI_VENDOR, etc.?
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, thanks. would that be considered a bug or is it the user's responsibility to add those mime-types?
<artfwo> achiang, dmidecode?
<seb128> Ampelbein, it's a bug, it's the package .desktop which should have it
<achiang> artfwo: on ARM, i mean.
<seb128> pitti, ^ the udev question might be for you
<cyphermox> achiang, afaik udev does directly, no? e.g. ENV{DMI_VENDOR} == "blah blah"
<cyphermox> achiang, I'm basing my analysis on what's in /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules
<achiang> cyphermox: i guess i must just be confused as to what supplies the values for those environment variables
<cyphermox> duh, i read bad
<pitti> achiang: udev doesn't use dmidecode
<cyphermox> achiang, ENV{DMI_VENDOR}="$attr{[dmi/id]sys_vendor}"
<pitti> in general, it's not needed at all any more, as the values are in sysfs
<pitti> /sys/class/dmi/id/
<achiang> pitti: ah, thank you
<cyphermox> sorry pitti ;)
<pitti> of course that doesn't necessarily exists on arm
<achiang> pitti: right, i think i just discovered that
<pitti> cyphermox: sorry what for? you are completely right :)
<jcastro> rickspencer3: do you get weird gstreamer playback errors in pithos after listening for a while?
<achiang> pitti: maybe i should ask my real question -- i'm trying to write a multimedia keyboard quirk for an arm machine, but getting stumped as to how the udev rule would fire, since we don't have any DMI information anywhere
<jcastro> it basically gives up after like 20 minutes for me
<pitti> achiang: you don't really need to use DMI information, that's just generally most appropriate on x86
<pitti> achiang: you can match on anything really
<achiang> pitti: ok, just gotta find something unique, i guess
<pitti> achiang: in general the rules shoudl be specific to the keyboard, not to the machien
<pitti> achiang: on many laptops we need to fix the internal keyboard, so the DMI info is the best thing we have
<pitti> achiang: but look at the top of /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules
<achiang> pitti: this is an internal keyboard too; and i guess i've found some identifying information about it in dmesg
<achiang> pitti: so i could match on that
<rickspencer3> jcastro, I haven't used it lately, sorry
<ogra> achiang, we usually match against /proc/cpuinfo on arm
<pitti> achiang: that does a few fixes for USB based external keyboards, where we read the vendor/product of the keyboard itself
<ogra> beyond that you usually have lsusb
<pitti> achiang: actually I wasn't entirely correct above
<pitti> achiang: for laptop internal keyboards, it is the BIOS that defines the "meaning" of the hotkeys and their scan codes (not the keyboard itself as in "the piece of hardware"
<ogra> is the info you need board or actually kbd specific
<achiang> ogra: keyboard specific
<ogra> ah, thats bad
<achiang> ogra: this is an embedded system, so i guess i could just match on the board
<achiang> pitti: nod, understood that it is firmware that defines the values of the keys/scancodes
<ogra> yeah, thats what i was thinking
<achiang> ogra: what i'm working on won't be suitable for upstream anyway...
<ogra> just have a rule that fires off a script ?
<ogra> which in turn sets what you need
<achiang> yeah
<ogra> probably even without involving udev but just using an upstart job
<ogra> given that its likely that you have a custom image :)
<achiang> interesting, i could do it via an upstart job too. i suppose that makes sense
<achiang> ok, thanks for all the suggestions
<pitti> achiang: (udev rule vs. upstart job should be fairly irrelevant to how you identify the machine, FWIW)
<achiang> pitti: got it, thanks. also, do you know where the various XF86* hotkeys are defined?
<pitti> achiang: for X? /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h
<achiang> pitti: ah, thanks
<bryce_> achiang, some are defined in xkeyboard-config
<bryce_> dunno if that's relevant to your problem though
<achiang> well, one bug i'm trying to solve is the ability to launch a chat client with a multimedia hotkey
<achiang> but i'm not seeing anything similar to XF86WWW, e.g., that could do the job
<ogra> but you have the key existing ?
<ogra> why dont you just use xev to catch it by keycode
<achiang> ogra: yes, i do have the keycode. but g-c-c's keyboard shortcuts app doesn't show anything interesting for launching a chat client
<achiang> oh, but i guess i could just add a custom command
<ogra> you could even define an xmodmap :)
<achiang> heh, yeah
<bryce_>     key <I224>   {      [ XF86Messenger         ]       }; // KEY_CHAT
<achiang> bryce_: ah, thanks
<pitti> whee, webkit finally built; that took as long as OpenOffice back then, argh
 * pitti feels Sweetshark's pain
<ogra> pitti, wait until we give him a beagleboard to fix all the arm issues ;)
<ogra> *then* you can feel pity
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: so on natty, we trigger a build for libreoffice (european morning) and if the amd64 is finished before the i386 build, you get broken packages because some of the packages used on amd64 are actually build by i386.
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ping
 * Sweetshark tries to find the buildlogs, but launchpad times out on him :/
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: I was getting this error starting, I think, yesterday morning my time, until just now...not sure if that helps with timing...
<jasoncwarner> so for a good 24 hours I was probably getting the error
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: now it works?
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: only b/c I think I removed openoffice manually and then did the dist-upgrade after
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: I think anyone that has stock 10.10 system might still get the error when upgrading currently (just a guess)
<pitti> jasoncwarner: ah, you tried an upgrade?
<pitti> yes, that's known broken
<pitti> LibO doesn't build the transitional openoffice.org-* pacakges any more
<pitti> and we don't have a replacement for those yet
<Sweetshark> pitti: Might that be because we do not have new transitionals ....
<Sweetshark> ... ;)
<pitti> rodrigo_: do you want me to sponsor bug 718805 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718805 in libcanberra "[Natty] system-ready and login sounds do not play" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718805
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: will be fixed soon.
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: ack..thanks
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: I am currently on fixing the arm build, after that I will take care of the transitionals and the l10n stuff.
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: thanks...:)
<pitti> good night everyone
<tremolux> 'night pitti!
<Ampelbein> hi again. I now added "MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;" to the desktop.in file of transmission-gtk, rebuilt it and installed that package. what works: transmission opens - but the dialog for adding the torrent does not. If I manually run "transmission-gtk "magnet:?xt=urn:btih:SOSPTVEPXJT3I7ZKVDRUNQAM2C6CN3YI&dn=FILENAME&tr=http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce", the add dialog comes. Any ideas where to l
<Ampelbein> ook?
<Ampelbein> could it be a problem with the special characters in the magnet url? how do I find out what command is actually called when I try opening magnet links?
<nessita> is there any chance to have a sponsorship for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.9.0/+merge/51318 ?
<mterry> nessita, hello!  I see you request for an ubuntuone-control-panel update.  I'll look at it, but we're after FF, so depending on what it does, it may need an FFe?
<nessita> mterry: they add no new features but bug fixes
<dobey> gah
<dobey> what is this debian-changes-foo getting output in debian/patches and added to debian/patches/series nonsense?
<mterry> dobey, source format 3.0
<mterry> dobey, it takes any changes to the source and rolls it into a patch
<dobey> mterry: actually it appears that it is a patch which reverts the patch which i am trying to add :(
<dobey> and it is threatening my sanity :(
<mterry> dobey, :)  your patch is quilt? not sure why format 3.0 would fight with itself like that
<dobey> mterry: well banshee is already using quilt it seems, and i added my patch in and edited the series file
<dobey> and when i try to build a source package it generates this new debian-changes patch and shoves it in series too
<dobey> all i want to do is get a sane debdiff so i can attach it to the bug and get it sponsored :)
<dobey> mterry: any ideas? do i need to go to the farmers' market and see if i can get a live chickengoat?
<mterry> dobey, um
<mterry> dobey, is the package using quilt too?  (like, are both quilt and source format 3.0 active?)
<mterry> maybe they're fighting
<mterry> (since source format 3.0 re-implements quilt)
<dobey> debian/rules isn't including the patshsys-quilt.mk
<dobey> so i don't think so
<dobey> and i'm having to work from an apt-get source copy, because the bzr branch seems to be really old
<dobey> it's banshee i'm working on though
<mterry> dobey, looking at man dpkg-source, maybe provide --unapply-patches ?
<mterry> dobey, besides futzing with debian/source/options, the only thing I can suggest is to investigate why the patches aren't being unapplied/cleaned before building a source package
<dobey> hmm, ok
<mterry> nessita, uploaded the new control panel
<nessita> mterry: thanks!
<Sweetshark> dobey: If that is threatening your sanity, you should see libreoffice where there are patches patching patches in a quiltlike, but not quite quilt implementation ...
<dobey> Sweetshark: i've seen, and done, a lot worse than that. :)
<ejat> anyway.. is there any compiz 0.9.4 being port to maverick ?
<ejat> didrocks:
<didrocks> ejat: if someone wants to do it, they can :)
<didrocks> just be aware there is a huge dependency stack to backport
<ejat> yeah ..
<ejat> thats what im thinking .. the dependency
 * ejat breaking my desktop .. after upgrading it to 0.9.2 :(
<ejat> should i downgrade back to 0.8 or anything that i can do ..
<kklimonda> hey, is gnome-shell going to be supported in natty+1?
<micahg> kklimonda: define supported
<kklimonda> micahg: in main archive, with patches provided for 18/36 months.
<kklimonda> the question isn't even about natty+1 but more general - are we going to support it when it gets to archive just like old good gnome?
<micahg> kklimonda: as long as it's build against mozjs, probably not
<chrisccoulson> mterry, i think i know what's causing bug 723873 now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in indicator-messages "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ooh!
<mterry> chrisccoulson, what, pray tell?
<chrisccoulson> mterry - thunderbird is resetting some menuitem properties back to defaults when the menu opens, and this just deletes them in the new version. In DbusmenuClient, when a property is deleted from a menuitem, it just calls dbusmenu_menuitem_property_remove
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't signal to anything that a property is deleted
<chrisccoulson> so changing a property from non-default -> default never triggers any updates
<chrisccoulson> i think, anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm about to verify that in gdb
<mterry> chrisccoulson, awesome.  I hope that's it
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, it sorta makes sense
<chrisccoulson> should be fairly trivial for me to fix too
<chrisccoulson> i already had a look with dbus-monitor, and i can see the properties being deleted where they were previously updated in the old version
<chrisccoulson> so DbusmenuClient just needs updating to handle that too, and set the defaults in the client
<ejat> didrocks:  y i cant login to my unity desktop in maverick ? is it becoz of the compiz ?
<didrocks> ejat: you shouldn't try the new unity in maverick, we have a lot of dep on natty
<ejat> owh ok then .. ill take note that ..
<dobey> kenvandine: hey, can you sponsor the patch i attached to bug #723960 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723960 in banshee "[FFE] u1ms: links are not handled by banshee" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723960
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks!
<kenvandine> dobey, you also enabled u1ms in debian/patches/07_enable-u1ms-by-default.patch in this change too?
<kenvandine> if so, please add it to the changelog
<kenvandine> dobey, also can you give me a same u1ms url for testing?
<kenvandine> s/same/sample
<ejat> i just downgrade my compiz to 0.8.x from 0.9.x .. i try to enable back my desktop effect .. its work but the toolbar disappear ...
<kenvandine> dobey, whoops... i guess you just merged those two patches into one?
<JackyAlcine> I've noticed a bit of an issue with OpenOffice/LibreOffice. It's a bit impossible to shut down or restart if the QuickStarter is open. Is this an Ubuntu issue or probably just in Oo/Lo?
<kenvandine> dobey, doesn't seem to be getting applied, i guess a quilt problem?
<kenvandine> no time to look now, will try later on
<kenvandine> gotta run out now
<chrisccoulson> JackyAlcine, that's bug 562027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562027 in openoffice.org "[ooo-build] OOo QuickStarter: unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<nessita> unity decided to hide all my windows decorations. Does anyone know how to maximize a window using keyboard shortcuts?
<chrisccoulson> nessita, perhaps try restarting unity-window-decorator ;)
<chrisccoulson> it might have crashed
<RAOF> nessita: alt-drag the window up to the top, it should maximise :)
<chrisccoulson> and that too ;)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: very likely, the process in charge of my window decoratuions has been crashing all day long
<nessita> RAOF: let's see...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too!
<chrisccoulson> i think a recent upload should have fixed those though
<nessita> RAOF: nothing happens, just a window move is the result
<nessita> RAOF: ah! it did work, only after I stop pushing the ALT key
<nessita> (but I had to keep dragging until the screen went blueish)
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> That's it saying ‘I'll maximise if you drop me here’
<RAOF> Similar things happen if you drag to the far left or right.
<nessita> RAOF: right, thanks!
<TheMuso> Does anybody else occasionally lose window border/title bars?
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah; the decorator crashes.
<TheMuso> I'm running traditional GNOME with compiz, but this is the second time in as many days I've lost title bars/borders.
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<nessita> TheMuso: yeah, the same happes to me both on unity and classic desktop
<seb128> the compiz upload from today should fix some of the crash issues
<seb128> trying upgrading
<TheMuso> Will do so in a bit, thanks.
 * nessita will too
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I've probably found a real cause for bug 723664, so don't work on it for now. I'll comment on it in few hours, or tomorrow, after I get a response from T dev.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723664 in firefox "When using the "Open with..." option in the Download dialog, Firefox launches Transmission but doesn't add the torrent." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723664
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> mterry, i have a working patch for bug 723873 now :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in indicator-messages "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<nessita> is this lovely or what? :-)
<nessita> [24115.509129] glade[7517]: segfault at 30 ip 00007f4da0fda5b8 sp 00007fff6542cd20 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.1[7f4da0dc4000+436000]
<TheMuso> So... Now after updating, unity still wants to load even when I have classic desktop selected at gdm.
<TheMuso> ...and simple-ccsm is broken.
<TheMuso> ;3~;3~...but ccsm works.
<TheMuso> gah
<kklimonda>  /b 46
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-01
<mterry_> chrisccoulson, did you want a review of the patch?
<chrisccoulson> mterry_, if you don't mind ;)
<mterry_> chrisccoulson, link me
<chrisccoulson> mterry_, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/lp723873/+merge/51648
<mterry_> chrisccoulson, seems fine.  and it works?
<chrisccoulson> mterry_, yeah, it's working ok here
<chrisccoulson> the message filters item in thunderbird is active again :)
<mterry_> chrisccoulson, that's all I needed to hear.  ;)
<mterry_> chrisccoulson, oh, I can't actually approve in LP
<mterry_> chrisccoulson, were you going to distro-patch it?
<chrisccoulson> mterry_, yeah, i can do
<rodrigo_> pitti, (re sponsor bug #718805) yes, please, and thanks for doing it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718805 in libcanberra "[Natty] system-ready and login sounds do not play" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718805
<dobey> kenvandine_: the old default u1ms patch is removed in my change. my patch wasn't getting applied?
<dobey> grr
<cyphermox> TheMuso, hi
<cyphermox> TheMuso, I was looking at the accessible description stuff for nm-applet
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Yes.
<cyphermox> it's great for the indicator stuff, but how can I add the description to each of the menu items ?
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Unfortunately that will require work in libdbusmenu, which has not been done yet. That will have to be a project for next cycle.
<cyphermox> ah, I see. so I wasn't just hallucinating stuff when I thought there was no good way ;)
<TheMuso> No you weren't.
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> TheMuso, I'm not overly familiar with how all of this works... do you get the name of the icon at this point?
<TheMuso> cyphermox: No, you simply send through a textual description of what the icon represents, i.e number of bars for wireless strenght, whether the ocnnection is wired, etc. The icon name is not used at all in teh code dealing with accessible descriptions.
<TheMuso> If it had to deal with icon names, then things would get messy rather quick.
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> TheMuso, atm at least in nm-applet the icon for wireless items and all should be very close to the current status of the connection
<TheMuso> Right.
 * TheMuso -> lunch.
<achiang> do recent versions of evolution come with pre-configured settings for popular webmail services like gmail, hotmail, yahoo, etc.?
<achiang> checking on lucid/maverick says "no"
<cyphermox> achiang, there are *some* settings, I've seen them in the code
<kenvandine_> dobey, you have quilt problems i think
<kenvandine_> also
<kenvandine_> you need to add a gconf-defaults file
<kenvandine_> like rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store has
<kenvandine_> look in the debian dir
<achiang> cyphermox: interesting, i'll look harder
<cyphermox> achiang,  I'll point you where I mean if you give me a minute ;)
<achiang> cyphermox: great, thanks
<cyphermox> achiang, http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/tree/capplet/settings/mail-autoconfig
<achiang> cyphermox: ta!
<dobey> kenvandine: no, the gconf-defaults isn't necessary
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> that stuff changed
<dobey> kenvandine: i have no idea what is up with the quilt crack though :(
<kenvandine> humm, even with your patch applied it isn't getting registered right
<dobey> kenvandine: maybe banshee isn't triggering update-desktop-whatever right?
<kenvandine> must be
<kenvandine> not sure why though
<dobey> if you re-run update-desktop-database by hand does it work?
<kenvandine> i can look at it for you tomorrow if you need a hand, i gotta finish something else right now
<kenvandine> i'll try
<dobey> yeah i think we'll have to poke at it tomorrow. i'm about to head off to sleep in a bit anyway
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> sudo update-desktop-database  /usr/share/applications/
<kenvandine> no joy
<kenvandine> and it is u1ms://
<kenvandine> right?
<kenvandine> has to be... no idea
<kenvandine> this is weird
<dobey> yes
<dobey> weird
<TheMuso> x/c
<pitti> Good morning
<edwardc> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti
<glatzor> huhu mvo
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie gehts?
<glatzor> mvo, using lintian to check packages before installing seems to have some corner cases.
<glatzor> pitti, quite busy - like always. but the rest is ok :) and yourself? back in dresden?
<pitti> glatzor: yes, since end of Jan already
<glatzor> pitti, have you learned any Bavarian slang words?
<glatzor> do your neighbors still understand you :)
<pitti> glatzor: not a lot really -- I've just been there for three weeks in total, and most of which at my wife's home :)
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, I stumbled over the bug the other day
<glatzor> pitti, in aptdaemon I use lintian to check local packages before installing, since there seem to be really a lot of broken packages around
<mvo> glatzor: it looks like its best to select only a subset of the tests - or we just add more code to python-apt
<glatzor> pitti, so is there a chance that lintian will make it to the default installation? furhtermore there are some linitian checks that we could ignore (e.g. no copyright file, files in opt)
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<glatzor> hi mvo
<glatzor> mvo which tests would you like to add to python-apt?
<mvo> glatzor: some stuff like missing packagename in control, missing arch, missing version is dead-simple
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<mvo> glatzor: its worth going over the list and checking, some stuff we definitely want to allow is use of non FHS (/opt is encouraged for third party stuff)
<pitti> glatzor: well, I need to fight for every MB on the CD :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: kakadu gracefully denies me entry. Anything special needed to get access to the porter machines?
<pitti> Sweetshark: what's kakadu? armel porter box?
<pitti> hm, works here
<pitti> ssh porter-armel.canonical.com
<Sweetshark> pitti: yep. same for davis (PPC)
<pitti> Sweetshark: does ssh porter-i386.canonical.com work?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> pitti@kakadu:~$ id bjoern
<pitti> id: bjoern: No such user
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm afraid that needs an RT ticket
<Sweetshark> k
<Sweetshark> meh, can remember my password. :/
<pitti> Sweetshark: password? you aren't supposed to have one
<pitti> for ssh
<Sweetshark> for RT
<pitti> Sweetshark: it's sent via email
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti, meeting reminder day ;-)
<pitti> ah :)
 * pitti still wrestling with CD builds, will do ASAP
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine, and you?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> does anybody has a clue if bug #726880 would be easy to fix?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726880 in gnome-utils "Screenshot taken befor application fades away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726880
<seb128> it's nothing new but one of those bugs which doesn't give a first nice impression
<dbarth> pitti: hi; not-so-shameful plug for a pending FFE request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683688 for your consideration
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683688 in unity-2d "Touch window management gesture previews" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dbarth> pitti: didrocks has the changes ready for the last image update
<didrocks> (not ready as "now" but as "coming in the next 2 hours :))
<rodrigo_> hey didrocks
<didrocks> morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> didrocks, have we patched gnome-session for the unity startup, or are we just using a gdm session?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I'm trying to see if upgrading to gnome3's gnome-session might break it
<didrocks> rodrigo_: we have patched it
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> rodrigo_: some pieces or from the gnome3's one
<didrocks> rodrigo_: but we get some diff, I separated that in another patch called "enhance…#
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> rodrigo_: this is for the fallback mecanism
<rodrigo_> didrocks, debian/patches/00_new_session_configuration_system.patch is the backport from 2.91.*, right?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: right, but they changed it slightely in the latest commits and it's incompatible with ours, so better to check
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> pitti, did you ask for bug #726889 to be assigned to you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726889 in gconf2 "gsettings-data-convert crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726889
<pitti> seb128: no, it just happened
<seb128> pitti, could we ask qa to stop doing that?
<pitti> I tried to retrace it in a chroot, but the binary doesn't match the core for some reason
<pitti> it should have been assigned to c-d-t
<seb128> pitti, it's a duplicate and it's harmeless out of the apport noise
<seb128> pitti, do you mind if I unassign it from you and close it as duplicate it as it should?
<pitti> seb128: I'd love you forever if you did
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> (not that I wouldn't already..)
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #93234 is assigned to you for now, it's low priority but would be one of those thing nice to fix since they are easily noticable for new users
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 93234 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot should not take a screenie of itself" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93234
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> smspillaz, ^ quick question about that, would it be possible to tell compiz to not do an animation on gnome-screenshot to fix that issue?
<smspillaz> seb128: yes
<seb128> smspillaz, the issue is that gnome-screenshot takes the screenshot when you click but it often grab the screen before compiz is done with the animation
<pitti> dbarth_: lookign (sorry, had to wrestle with image builds until now)
<seb128> smspillaz, would that be the right way to fix it you think?
<smspillaz> seb128: add & !(class=gnome-screenshot) to the end of the first line of "close animation" in the animations plugin
<chrisccoulson> good morningeveryone
<seb128> smspillaz, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I'm reassigning this bug to compiz and didrocks then, ignore me
<didrocks> seb128: just copy the IRC dialog from there
<seb128> pitti, is now an ok time for some uploads which will not break installabily (telepathy-logger and gsettings-desktop-schemas)
<didrocks> that will be fine :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: as usual, just be careful, but it's ok
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<seb128> great work fixing some libdbusmenu issues
<seb128> pitti, right, I was just checking if now was not an ok time for some reason
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128/pitti, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> we got permission to ship the globalmenu-extension for firefox btw ;)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok :)
<dbarth_> pitti: ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - can you approve feature freeze exceptions? :)
<chrisccoulson> bug 727068 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727068 in firefox "FFe: shipping globalmenu-extension by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727068
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes; ooh, did we get it from mozilla now?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. jasoncwarner did some whip-cracking yesterday ;)
<pitti> niiice
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no reason for a separate bug, I'll dup it to the existing noe
<pitti> "one"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<pitti> done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks :)
<didrocks> pitti: hey, can we discuss on bug #683688 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683688 in unity-2d "Touch window management gesture previews" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683688
<didrocks> pitti: so, we are about doing the unity release (just testing a lot now)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: this is merged in trunk in some days and picking it out will take some time
<didrocks> the feature isn't enabled by default
<didrocks> which means,
<didrocks> the plugin is
<didrocks> but the keybinding not affected
<pitti> didrocks: you mean "this will be merged in some days" or "it was merged some days ago"?
<didrocks> it was merged some days ago
<didrocks> so, moving it out now is kind of ackward if we want the other fixes as discussed yesterday on #ubuntu-release
<pitti> didrocks: why would you want to move it out?
<didrocks> pitti: because yesterday, we planned on #ubuntu-release that if we get enough testing this morning, the unity upload will be acked for alpha3
<didrocks> dbarth_: ^^
<pitti> ah, I missed that
<pitti> so if someone else already ack'ed it then, please go ahead
<didrocks> and the whole team is testing trunk right now :)
<didrocks> ok, thanks a lot :)
<pitti> but NB that we are currently building a3 candidates, so it's not guaranteed that it'll make it
<didrocks> hum… not sure Riddel follow the discussion yesterday
<seb128> jibel, did you have any chance to test if today's issue fix the svg issue?
<dbarth__> pitti: do you need something else for unity
<pitti> dbarth__: just discussed in #u-release with didrocks, we'll sort it out
<dbarth__> pitti: ie, a list of fixes that we're still proposing to go into the a3 images
<dbarth__> ah sorry, need to log there
<pitti> dbarth__: np; I didn't see yesterday's conversation in #u-r where it already got discussed and approved
<jibel> seb128, it was fixed with yesterday evening isos
<seb128> jibel: \o/
<seb128> jibel: thanks for confirming
<jibel> seb128, thanks for fixing :-)
<dbarth__> \o/ great!
<pitti> that was a fun thing to untangle
<seb128> pitti, yeah, 'fun' ;-)
<jibel> seb128, but this morning I get the gsettings-data-convert error on login and a fresh install
<seb128> pitti, btw the shotwell guys rolled a 0.8.90, beta for the new serie 0.9 which is planned for natty
<seb128> jibel: right, I just debugged that locally, will upload a fix in a bit
<pitti> seb128: does it have tag searching at last? :-)
<pitti> seb128: do you want me to do the update? or do you ask because of FF?
<seb128> pitti, well first I was asking because of the ff and a3
<seb128> do you think we should try to get it in or after a3?
<pitti> after a3
<seb128> pitti, btw do you know if robert_ancell is ok?
<pitti> let's not stack up too much churn at the same time
<seb128> pitti, ok, usually he does the shotwell updates
<seb128> the plan for the yorba to roll their tarball yesterday and him to do the update during his day so it will be in by now
<tjaalton> I'm getting compiz segfaults without unity. is there a preferred procedure for getting a meaningful backtrace?
<chrisccoulson> it's all ready to go after alpha 3 now - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head/revision/805 :-)
<seb128> tjaalton, use apport and report a bug
<tjaalton> seb128: it doesn't trigger apport
<seb128> tjaalton, are you sure it's a crash?
<seb128> it should trigger apport
<tjaalton> well the window decorations vanish, but I can still change windows/workspace
<seb128> ok, it's a decorator crash
<seb128> did you upgrade today?
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> the most frequent crasher has been fixed yesterday
<seb128> tjaalton, well run unity-window-decorator in gdb
<seb128> to get a stacktrace
<tjaalton> yeah I noticed that one, but didn't think I was using the same with the classic desktop
<tjaalton> but I see it's running, so will attach gdb to it
<seb128> not sure if classic use gtk-window-decorator or the unity one
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> tjaalton, smspillaz is working on fixing another crash which happens when you force close a dialog
<tjaalton> u-w-d is running here after doing a 'compiz --replace'
<tjaalton> so it's probably using it
<seb128> right
<didrocks> seb128: u-w-d is used everywhere
<pitti> chrisccoulson: whee!
<seb128> (gedit:12812): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: (../../libdbusmenu-glib/menuitem.c:1760):dbusmenu_menuitem_property_is_default: code should not be reached
<seb128> that seems buggy
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to investigate?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you want that would be nice
<seb128> chrisccoulson, EDITOR=gedit dch -i
<seb128> in any source
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i see that too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, that's caused by my patch yesterday, but the warning is harmless
<chrisccoulson> it's a side effect of signalling when a property is removed now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks for checking
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that in the branch i proposed for merging
<seb128> still would be nice to drop the warning if it doesn't make sense
<seb128> great
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you co-maintain gsettings-desktop-schemas upstream? i.e can you commit directly or do you need approval to do it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I don't maintain it, but I can commit
<rodrigo_> seb128, what you want to commit?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the [org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.browser] section in schemas/gsettings-desktop-schemas.convert
<seb128> rodrigo_, the key has been dropped from the schemas and that makes gsettings-data-conversion abort, see bug #725785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725785 in gsettings-desktop-schemas "GSettings Data Conversion crashes on login" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725785
<seb128> "GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.browser' is not installed"
<rodrigo_> yes, right
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can open a bug upstream with the diff if you prefer
<rodrigo_> seb128, no need to, I'll just commit it
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've uploaded the debdiff I copied to natty for now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the libdbusmenu fix you did this night is not enough
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh? are there still other issues?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in the gnome-bt case, if you turn it off and on again the devices menus are still empty
<seb128> they don't get repopulated
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i hadn't noticed that
<seb128> do you have any bt device configured?
<seb128> can you try?
<chrisccoulson> i'll investigate that too. that might be a separate issue from the one i fixed last ngiht
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can recreate that here too
<rodrigo_> seb128, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=ed64b3168fd93df5f137de34c26323eb4abcef47
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks!
<rodrigo_> seb128, that's the same you uploaded to natty right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> ok then, all set :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the bluetooth-applet broke with the same commit mentioned in bug 723873 didn't it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in libdbusmenu "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<pitti> dbarth__, didrocks: btw, nice to have win+shortcut back!
<didrocks> pitti: heh, there are some enhancement as well coming for that in few minutes :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I just created a fresh 'test' user and logged in; I got unity with an additional gnome panel at the bottom, is that intended?
<pitti> login also took very long (10 seconds or so, normal is 1.5)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, no, it's not, I bet that the tester timeouted
<didrocks> pitti: can you look in ~/.xsession-errors
<didrocks> pitti: you should have a warning on gnome-session
<didrocks> telling you are fallbacking
<pitti> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573901/
<didrocks> pitti: and you are in the unity session, isn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: I have unity, anyway
<didrocks> oh wait…
 * didrocks checks something
<pitti> didrocks: it's a fresh user, so I guess I am, yes
<didrocks> pitti: env | grep GDMSESSION
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, $GDMSESSION = gnome-classic
<pitti> just checked the same
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's my fault
<pitti> weird, gdm should default to unity
<didrocks> grrr for changes at 11PM
<didrocks> I need to upload compiz
<pitti> didrocks: for gnome-classic, why do I see unity then?
<pitti> ah, you got it already? good
<didrocks> stupid issue :/
<didrocks> and stupid me
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> it's not Friday isn't it? :-) /me needs a week-end I guess ;)
<didrocks> I think I saw a bug about it, wait
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, this fixes the warning in gedit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/lp723873/revision/242
<chrisccoulson> i just removed it ;)
<chrisccoulson> (well, sort of)
<rodrigo_> hmm, the gnome-*-themes packages in the gnome3 ppa are failing because of a missing dependency on gtk3-engines-dev, but I see all gtk3-engines packages are gone
<mvo> hey pitti - gtimelog in gi mode gives me a exception on get report for a previous day http://paste.ubuntu.com/573918/ - should I revert the force gi patch?
<pitti> mvo: I'd much rather just fix it properly
<pitti> mvo: mind creating a bug and assign it to me? I'll sort it out with upstream then, too
<mvo> pitti: I have a quick look now
<pitti> looks like an easy fix, wrong number of arguments
<mvo> pitti: in C you pass int pointers, how is that done in gi ?
<pitti> mvo: you don't
<pitti> usually that's for out arguments, which are just annotated properly
<pitti> mvo: ah, is that a GTK method, not a gtimelog one?
<mvo> pitti: right, so the calendar is probably not anotated
<mvo> pitti: yeah
<pitti> mvo: or wrongly annotated, presumably
<pitti> mvo: I'm happy to fix this
 * mvo nods
<mvo> cool, I file a bug
<pitti> but I'd like to test it with gtk3 as well, and fix it right upstream, etc.
<pitti> thanks mvo
<mvo> pitti: bug #727158
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727158 in gtimelog "get_date() fails in gtk introspection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727158
<pitti> mvo: thanks
<nessita> hum, after installing today's update, I have 2 icons for the network manager
<nessita> (hello everyone!)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, does those themes still work with gtk or should they be dropped?
<seb128> nessita, hey, try restart your session, it's not a new issue seems to happen randomly to some users with random indicators
<nessita> hey seb128, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, gnome-bt broke with that commit
<nessita> njpatel: guess what! :-) I installed all updates (just now) and rebooted. And I still can't type in the Search box in the dash, nor I can scroll using the mouse wheel in it
<njpatel> nessita, we haven't released yet, sorry :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #726862
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726862 in unity "unity launchs itself on the classic desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726862
<seb128> didrocks, you asked the bug number about the classic session issue
<nessita> njpatel: ah! is ok, I'll keep testing :-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, already uploaded, I knew there was one :-)
<didrocks> seb128: can you fix released it, please?
 * didrocks looks for "start" and "classic", it seems that launchpad wasn't kind with me :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, it was on unity and not compiz
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I look on both, but prefered to not spent to much time on this
<seb128> didrocks, no worry
<didrocks> thanks for pointing it :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<seb128> re
<seb128> rodrigo_, does the preferred application capplet has a custom value entry in gcc3?
<cyphermox> pitti, thanks for reviewing my ffe for network-manager
<cyphermox> pitti, I'd have another for nm-applet, if you have time: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/727179
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727179 in network-manager-applet "FFE: network-manager-applet 0.8.4~git.20110228t141430.abba62f-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> cyphermox: will have a look
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> was the other one okay? I didn't have much prior exposure to requesting FFe's :)
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> cyphermox: are there any new features in it? just looks like bug fixes
<cyphermox> it's just bug fixes, but a snapshot from upstream. I take one wasn't needed in this case
<pitti> right
<cyphermox> well, sorry for the trouble ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i think i see the issue with bluetooth-applet too
<chrisccoulson> just about to test a patch for that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh nice, and tedg is back so you can get things reviewed ;-)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Cool!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think your appmenu-gtk fix which is pending review is worth trying to get in today?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that would be good to get in. it makes empathy work :)
<seb128> can you upload?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<seb128> ok, so feel free to do it ;-)
<seb128> it might solve the pidgin case as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i should think so, although i didn't test that
 * chrisccoulson installs pidgin
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it works for pidgin too
<seb128> if you close the buddy list and reopen it from the indicator it's not in the indicator-appmenu
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - and my patch for dbusmenu also fixes the bluetooth-applet case :) \o/
<seb128> excellent!
 * chrisccoulson is on a roll this week!
<nessita> hi all, is there any way of checking if a given package is in the CD?
<seb128> you can maybe try to sneak that with the warning fix in ;-)
 * pitti ^5s chrisccoulson, go go go!
<seb128> nessita, check the manifest on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that bug 720895?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720895 in libdbusmenu "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720895
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, there is another bluetooth-applet bug where the submenus don't appear after toggling the kill-switch
<chrisccoulson> pitti - but i have another merge proposal which *might* fix that crash
<chrisccoulson> (by checking the return value of gdk_keyval_name)
<chrisccoulson> but it's difficult to know for sure, as that trace isn't very good
<chrisccoulson> maaaaaaaaaan, i've got dbusmenu branches everywhere now ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting really confused
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how tedg copes ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I don't, I just merge everything and throw it in a package and see what happens ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Usually I make a "me packaging" branch and track the patches that way.  Then I can have the latest of everything on my system
<seb128> tedg, isn't that what trunk is supposed to be? ;-)
<tedg> seb128, Trunk is for people who can't take the heat ;)
<tjaalton> seb128: the u-w-d crasher I'm seeing is bug 724874, triggered every time I send an email from tb :P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724874 in compiz "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724874
<tjaalton> just fyi
<seb128> didrocks, smspillaz: ^
<didrocks> tjaalton: seems to be the same known bug
<didrocks> sam reproduced it and is on it
<tjaalton> didrocks: yeah there are already dupes etc
<tjaalton> excellent
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> ok, appmenu-gtk is uploaded
<rodrigo_> seb128, custom value for what?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the preferred browser
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, it uses the g_app_info_* API, no gsettings for it
<rodrigo_> seb128, as with the mailer
<seb128> right, but it doesn't give you a way to add a custom value?
<rodrigo_> hmm, not sure how that can be set as default
<rodrigo_> let me find out
<seb128> well you can create a custom .desktop but it's not really user friendly
<seb128> rodrigo_, it come as a bug of something which was working and doesn't anymore, it's especially annoying if upstream .desktop didn't get update to be listed in the capplet
<seb128> pitti, mterry_: ^
<seb128> mterry_, not sure pitti got your reply since the bug was assigned away from the team when you commented
<mterry_> Yeah.  That's an upstream GNOME 3.0 thing.  I assume the intention was to offer a way to write custom .desktops through the UI but they didn't do it yet?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, the apps need to be updated to support the urls
<seb128> rodrigo_, mterry_, pitti: I'm wondering if we should go the debian way and revert the url handler change for this cycle
<seb128> they did revert it in their glib
<seb128> we would probably need to revert the gvfs commit as well
<pitti> seb128: and go back tothe xml?
<seb128> pitti, it was using gconf before
<pitti> hm, I thought I saw an xml file referenced in the bug; but anyway
<seb128> the xml are to populate the combo
<pitti> seb128: reverting would make sense if in the future it'd be easier for us to properly migrate user settings
<seb128> they list the known handlers
<pitti> (like as part of the gsettings migration)
<seb128> there is no migration for that
<mterry_> Yeah.  That's why I figured biting the bullet earlier was better
<pitti> but then it's just a question when we do the breakage, it's not going to get any better?
<seb128> pitti, well over time an increase number of applications will have their .desktop adapted for the new system
<seb128> pitti, not sure if they will bring back the "custom handler" entry though
<seb128> not sure how much we care about it either
<rodrigo_> ok, so the info is stored in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<seb128> the issue is not that
<rodrigo_> trying to find out if there's a system wide thing we can tweak
<seb128> we set the default in defaults.list
<seb128> that's not the issue
<seb128> the issue is what if I want to use "w3m" as my default browser
<seb128> or "$custom_browser"
<seb128> you use to be able to write "w3m" in a text entry
<seb128> now you need to create a .desktop and register it
<rodrigo_> yes, that's gone, and I don't think it'll be back
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> so w3m should have that in his .desktop
<seb128> do we want to polute the list with it
<pitti> mvo: GI_TYPELIB_PATH=/home/martin/upstream/gtk/gtk gtimelog -> happy again
<seb128> there is always cases we will not cover
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, it will only show up in the list if it's installed
<seb128> rodrigo_, mterry_, pitti: so do we think there is enough of an usecase for custom handlers that we should try to get that back?
<dobey> seb128: i guess the UI should provide a 'custom' entry, and have that write out the appropriate things in the defaults.list in user's home
<rodrigo_> anyway, users that use w3m as browser can probably just edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, replace w3m with "chrome"
<pitti> seb128: TBH I find it surprising that upstream gnome even accepted the new system without a migration path..
<seb128> but the chrome case will be fixed if not already
<rodrigo_> seb128, for chrome, I think the best would be to update its .desktop
<mvo> pitti: cooool
<pitti> seb128: but if backing it out buys us anything, then sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's not something we ship or can update
<dobey> seb128: well, google will have to update chrome
<rodrigo_> we don't ship it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, we ship chromium
<dobey> seb128: they will have to do it to support suse/redhat/etc... anyway
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> dobey, right, again it was an example
<dobey> right.
<seb128> the question is to know if there is a valid usecase for setting a custom value
<dobey> i suppose a better example is "what if i install IE or Safari under wine"
<rodrigo_> seb128, I think it's only for advanced users, afaics
<dobey> and i want to use that as the default :)
<seb128> pitti, not really, it's a follow up on the bug you reassigned to mterry earlier
<rodrigo_> or yes, crazy corner cases as the one dobey just pointed out :)
<mterry_> Well, do we know GNOME plans for future?
<mterry_> Is this something we deal with for one cycle or many?
<rodrigo_> mterry_, plans for now are no cuistom entry
<seb128> you are back in the "technical enough to edit the list with your text editor" though
<seb128> so we have 2 issues
<seb128> 1- that pitti just raised, is migration
<mterry_> rodrigo_, right, for 3.0?  but what about 3.2?
<dobey> mterry_: GNOME's plans are the same as with every major release. the X.0 is "drop the bomb" and the X.2+ are always "clean up the fallout"
<seb128> 2- custom handlers setting
<rodrigo_> mterry_, no concrete plans for 3.2, but since it was removed on purpose, I don't think it'll be back soon
<rodrigo_> unless a lot of people complain
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess the question is, "is the decision to remove the custom handler entry a design one or a thing which is not back yet"
<dobey> i doubt it will come back really
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's a designers' decision
<seb128> ok
<mterry_> Do we know if Ubuntu Design has an opinion?
<dobey> what is KDE doing with it? i presume they're moving to the same system since it's an fd.o thing?
<rodrigo_> dobey: afaik, yes, but not 100% sure
<dobey> the custom setting is not really useful any more
<seb128> mterry_, not sure, that would be the next step
<rodrigo_> mterry_, some people from canonical design team have been involved in some of the designs, not sure about this one though
<nessita> oh, the windows decorator keep crashing!
<rodrigo_> nessita, yes :(
<seb128> mterry_, can you try to see with ivanka or mpt or #design?
<dobey> it was only there before, because all the different browsers used to have crazy different command line args for opening new windows vs tabs or whatever
<rodrigo_> yes
<dobey> and since in the browsers that do need to deal with that, it's an internal setting now, instead of using an argument, it's not so useful
<rodrigo_> mterry_, ckpringle was the design guy who got involved in reviewing the new g-c-c designs
<mterry_> rodrigo_, he was Ubuntu-affliated?
<mterry_> seb128, sure, I'll poke into #design in a sec and if no response will mail with CC:s
<seb128> mterry_, thanks
<rodrigo_> mterry_, he works for canonical afaik
<dobey> kenvandine: should we try to figure out what's going wrong with quilt/etc in banshee, or just wait for 1.9.5 release next week, and hyperair to upload it?
<kenvandine> dobey, hang on, in a meeting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, dbusmenu uploaded too :)
<chrisccoulson> and tedg has lots of reviews to do ;)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> tedg, be ready for reviewing ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<dobey> ok i need to run for a few minutes anyway
<chrisccoulson> right, i must do some mozilla-related work now ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, the appmenu dbus address changed in natty didn't it?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, it's different to maverick)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, fun isn't it :)
<chrisccoulson> that makes things simple for me actually. i want to add the menu to the firefox nightlies, which build on all releases
<chrisccoulson> at least i know the menu will fall-back on pre-natty ;)
<kenvandine> true
<chrisccoulson> it definitely doesn't want to be enabled on maverick, else it won't work very well ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw no need to add patch systems when you backport things from a vcs, just bzr merge the revisions you want
<seb128> the new upgrade should deal with it fine if the vcs you backported is merged in trunk
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, ok :)
<seb128> it might need a bit of fixing if it gets other changes before being merged but that's not lot of work
<seb128> easier than to deal with patch system fiddling usually
<chrisccoulson> how long does unity take to build?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure i can wait for the builders!
<seb128> do you wait on today update?
<seb128> or do you have a custom ppa build?
<fta> is there a way to have the favorites *before* the recents in the files dash? i have far too many recents (it's slow), and most of the time, i need the favorites, not the recents
<fta> wheel scrolling in the dash(es) would be nice too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm just waiting on todays update
<chrisccoulson> but i don't want to wait, i want it now ;)
<seb128> fta, no
<seb128> fta, the scrolling will be likely done for natty
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's built on i386 but I guess you don't use that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i could try and install that, but i don't think it would work too well ;)
<fta> seb128, good for the scrolling. bad for the favorites. is that a design hard choice?
<chrisccoulson> oh, amd64 is sooooooo close too
<seb128> fta, not sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's likely that amd64 just missed the publisher run though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's ok. i just grab the debs from launchpad ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame that the firefox menu didn't make alpha 3 :(
<seb128> did you try asking the r-t about uploading today?
<seb128> but I guess they will say no now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - pitti said to upload it after a3. i'm cool with that though, it would be a bit tight for me to fix issues ;)
<seb128> right
<pitti> or even to get it built on armel, etc.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, armel is pretty slow
<pitti> especially with the mirroring problems we are having today, which slow everything down even further
<seb128> ok, the unity builds are done
<rodrigo_> bigon, no news on the import for upower from debian?
<pitti> rodrigo_: ?
<pitti> rodrigo_: we have the current version
<rodrigo_> pitti, seems we don't, gnome-shell from the ppa fails to install with: gnome-shell : Depends: gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0 but it is not installable
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, from experimental
<rodrigo_> yes
<bigon> rodrigo_: nope :(
<pitti> rodrigo_: can we do that after a3?
<rodrigo_> bigon, can't we just upload it to the ppa for now?
<bigon> didrocks: could you looks at my upower sync request?
<pitti> rodrigo_: or, I can sync it now, and it'll build and be in binary NEW
<rodrigo_> bigon, pitti is your man, see above :)
<bigon> :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i downloaded the unity builds already :)
<chrisccoulson> just updating the rest of my system, then, time for a session restart :)
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, can you provide any insight into why my lo-menubar builds are failing for i386? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lo-menubar/0.0.2-0ubuntu1/+buildjob/2286628
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, the failure is:  libreoffice-dev : Depends: libstlport4.6-dev (>= 4.6.2-3) but it is not going to be installed
<kenvandine> but i can install libreoffice-dev fine in a i386 vm
<kenvandine> and it had built in pbuilder for i386 the same day this first failed
<didrocks> (I'm on the phone, sorry)
 * Sweetshark takes a look at the buildlog
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, thx
 * kenvandine does the never advisable "before meeting reboot after upgrade" :-D
<kenvandine> brb
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: well, that looks like the build system is seriously confused
<Sweetshark> lo-menubar uses waf, not anything from LO/OOo
<Sweetshark> so ... no idea really
<jasoncwarner> morning everyone. Ready for meeting?
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-01
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner
<didrocks> hey o/
<kenvandine> wow, that is always a bad idea
<kenvandine> lots of (nautilus:2298): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: (/build/buildd/libdbusmenu-0.3.99/./libdbusmenu-glib/menuitem.c:1760):dbusmenu_menuitem_property_is_default: code should not be reached
<tremolux> heyo
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mterry_, pitti, chrisccoulson, others: ^ it's meeting time
<kenvandine> in my xsession-errors
<seb128> kenvandine, that's fixed in natty
<kenvandine> and no unity :/
<chrisccoulson> oh, that time already? today has flown by!
<seb128> kenvandine, get the upload chrisccoulson did earlier
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> oh argh
<kenvandine> good times
<pitti> what a day, things keep falling apart
<seb128> jasoncwarner, you should really get a list of nicknames with a ping to start ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jasoncwarner> seb128: I'm creating an autokey for that today!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> jasoncwarner: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+members
<mterry_> hi
<jasoncwarner> reading back through the history a bit, seems most everyone is quite busy...so lets see if can make this quick!
<tkamppeter> hi
<Sweetshark> hey all
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Partner Update
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> sorry, fumbling a bit... not used to classic gnome anymore :)
<kenvandine> DX - Potential FFE
<kenvandine>     places a11y (postponed probably)
<kenvandine>     bamf transient API https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/664711
<kenvandine>     appmenu FS case https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/591189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664711 in indicator-appmenu "Change to new BAMF menu transient API" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591189 in indicator-appmenu "Manage the fullscreen application case" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<kenvandine> and there is a pretty nasty bug in indicator-datetime
<kenvandine> bug 726603
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726603 in indicator-datetime "Appointments displayed might not be the next 5 " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726603
<kenvandine> if you have recurring events, it is very likely the ones displayed in the indicator are not your next 5
<kenvandine> so don't rely on it :)
<kenvandine> karl is working on it
<pitti> kenvandine: yeah, it's quite messed up
<kenvandine> and for UbuntuOne
<kenvandine> Potential FFE
<kenvandine>     bindwood needs to be updated to work with firefox 4 (in progress)
<kenvandine>     notifications for over quota events (not sure this will happen yet)
<kenvandine> bindwood should happen, and it is in universe
<kenvandine> just never got updated for ff4
<kenvandine> and there is the issue of banshee not handling u1ms urls, which dobey has worked on
<chrisccoulson> i was going to update bindwood, but then found that someone already did it ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, oh, is it ready for ff4 now?
<kenvandine> jamesh is working on it afaik
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah there is a branch which supports ff4 now
<chrisccoulson> (it's just a case of dropping nsIExtensionManager)
<kenvandine> other than those things... of course there are plenty of bugs
<kenvandine> time to get to stomping on those :)
<chrisccoulson> i had to do it for one of mine too ;)
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<jasoncwarner> Thanks, Ken.
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Unity
<didrocks> all is on the wiki right now :)
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-01
<didrocks> so, to sum up:
<didrocks> new unity today, ready for alpha3
<didrocks> new dash, hope you will love it
<didrocks> lot of bug fixes
<didrocks> still few FFe that will be required (will get the list later today)
<didrocks> I think the wiki page is quite complete actually :)
<jasoncwarner> thanks didrocks
<kenvandine> didrocks, as always :)
 * jasoncwarner scanning for questions....
<didrocks> oh, and btw, if you have ever wondered of all unity shortcuts
<didrocks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity/28087#28087
<didrocks> that has all the secrets you always wanted on unity ^
<jasoncwarner> btw...like the Super+shift+# addition...
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<didrocks> this brought some question on some weird keyboard layout
<didrocks> like the French one (who uses that?) :)
<jasoncwarner> well
<didrocks> as Shift + & is 1
<jasoncwarner> don't get me started on that!
<jasoncwarner> ;)
<didrocks> heh :-)
<didrocks> so basically, this release is really solid
<jasoncwarner> saaaweeeet...
<didrocks> do not hesitate to report any issue, as always
<jasoncwarner> that is going up today for A3?
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> after some discussion with the release team
<didrocks> (a lot)
<didrocks> but thanks to them! :)
<jasoncwarner> ok...can't wait update :)
<jasoncwarner> thanks, didrocks
<jasoncwarner> I think we are all looking forward to it!
<didrocks> heh, excellent!
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> :)
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Software Center
<tremolux> hey!
<tremolux> so details on wiki and summary here:
<tremolux> * Improvements to the lobby screen
<tremolux> * Continued refinement of ratings and reviews UI
<tremolux> * Added ability to deauthorize your computer for purchases
<tremolux> * Lots of bugfixes
<tremolux> * Coming soon: Details view visual improvements and speedup
<tremolux> * We are feature complete, now concentrating on:
<tremolux>  * UI refinements and performance
<tremolux>  * Continue startup time improvements
<tremolux>  * Bugfixing and stability
<tremolux> actually, I have not checked recently on the status of the Unity side of launcher integration
<jasoncwarner> tremolux: is ratings and reviews all rolled out from an IS standpoint? is there anything they are still needing to do for launch?
<tremolux> jasoncwarner: it's not fully rolled out, we are awaiting the next version that will hopefully land this week
<tremolux> it will contain, among other things, support for the new usefulness feature
<tremolux> we will get an ETA tonight for the rollout
<mterry_> tremolux, are utf-8 issues resolved?  :)
<jasoncwarner> mterry why would we care about that?
<jasoncwarner> who woudl put those in the naem of an app?
<jasoncwarner> seriously
<jasoncwarner> come on!
<tremolux> mterry_: hmm, I *think* so, let me check and I'll let you know
<tremolux> but that is also awaiting the next serverside rollout
<tremolux> yeah, sorry mterry_!!
<mterry_> :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner, trying to make friends in non-english countries? ;-)
<tremolux> :)
<jasoncwarner> non-english? ;)
<jasoncwarner> thanks, tremolux
<jasoncwarner> oh
<tremolux> thanks!
<jasoncwarner> you mentioned unity launcher integration? checking on that today?
<tremolux> yes, I will, didrocks do you happen to know more?
<didrocks> it's not done yet
<didrocks> definitively on the list
<tremolux> awesome, thanks  :)
<jasoncwarner> didrocks: is there any eta that you know of?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: not for the next release in any case, but then, it will be tackled
<jasoncwarner> cool...thanks
<jasoncwarner> thanks, tremolux
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Kubuntu
<jasoncwarner> Riddell: any Kubuntu update ?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> current waiting on alpha candidates to appear
<Riddell> currently packaging KDE SC 4.6.1
<Riddell> current packaging Qt 4.7.2
<Riddell> I believe KDE on ARM is broken due to bug 705689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705689 in gcc-linaro/4.5 "Qt applications crash with segfault error on armel when Qt is built with gcc 4.5 on natty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705689
<Riddell> Qt has a workaround but not kdelibs
<pitti> Riddell: confirmed, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html
<pitti> actually, I meant to say that the Qt fix helped
<pitti> it's a lot better now
<Riddell> oh aye, kdebindings compiling on arm too
<pitti> and KDE is actually mostly installable now (by dependencies, anyway)
<Riddell> so at least it's all compiled now, just probably not running :)
<pitti> haven't checked that, just wanted to point out that Qt is immensely happier now :)
<Riddell> ..
<jasoncwarner> ok, thanks Riddell!
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] AOB?
<jasoncwarner> Anyone have anything else to discuss?
<Riddell> are we done with that allhands.c.c thing?
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice updates...
<kenvandine> not me... just that the unity update is pretty awesome!  great work guys!
<jasoncwarner> Riddell: I'm still trying to get my account fixed :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm itching to restart my session so i can try the new unity!
<pitti> allhands> AFAIUI from heno we are just supposed to clear up the old 2010 cycle TODO items, so that they can activate the April review cycle?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: already tried in the guest sessino :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (I grabbed the .debs from LP, you as well I suppose)
<seb128> just run "unity" in a running session
<seb128> no need to restart ;-)
<jasoncwarner> pitti: yes, that seems to be it for allhands
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: libreoffice updates would be great!
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice status:
<Sweetshark> - first LibreOffice 3.3.1 final in Natty (3.3.1-1ubunt4)
<Sweetshark> - Backports for Lucid and Maverick in the ppa
<Sweetshark> - arm still broken
<Sweetshark> - arm porting stuff together with doko - some unfortunate discussions about the origin of patches in the debian/ubuntu build (they missed proper attribution => bad thing)
<Sweetshark> - transitionals will get done today
<Sweetshark> - l10n tomorrow
<Sweetshark> - lo-menubar integration stategy: upstreaming for 3.4, building as an external extension for 3.3.X (thus for natty)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 -ok, i just did that now ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: did you figure out the recursive flags variable which caused the armel ftbfs?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, the moment I saw it.
<pitti> nice
<Sweetshark> pitti: but there where other issues with the arm patch introduced from debian, including the nasty attribution stuff
 * kenvandine is looking forward to getting lo-menubar in :)
<chrisccoulson> firefox might beat it now ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: doko is currently building on kakadu. Lets see how it goes. So far, it is looking good.
<pitti> cool
<doko> still building ...
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, ugh... i can't get lo-menubar to build for i386 on the buildds
<kenvandine> worked in pbuilder :/
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have universe activated in your pbuilder or not?
<jasoncwarner> thanks, Sweetshark
<kenvandine> i don't
<kenvandine> seb128, and it build for amd64
<kenvandine> the error is failing to satisfy a depends for libreoffice-dev
<seb128> retry the build
<kenvandine> not something specific to lo-menubar
<kenvandine> i have
<seb128> it might have been a transient issue
<kenvandine> a bunch of times now
<kenvandine> same errors
<seb128> did you try in an i386 pbuilder?
<kenvandine> last week
<kenvandine> it worked, same day i uploaded
<seb128> ok dunno then
<kenvandine> and i can install the build depends in a i386 vm
<kenvandine> yeah, that is why i asked Sweetshark :)
<jasoncwarner> Ok...last topic! [TOPIC] Tools and Processes
<jasoncwarner> pitti: anything you wanted to go over?
<pitti> not from my side
<pitti> for T&P anyway
<pitti> just one question for a3 work items
<pitti> didrocks: are the a11y WIs in the new unity upload, or should I move them to b1?
<didrocks> pitti: maybe ask to rodrigo, there are nice enhancements but I didn't test it that much
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: hhmm, didnt see that. we gotta discuss that after the meeting
<didrocks> so, to be clean, on a11y and unity:
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, thx
<didrocks> all will be accessible by natty, but the places
<didrocks> (there will be keyboard navigation, but no onbard screen reader)
<didrocks> rodrigo_ will give a better a11y state than I can, I just saw the commits flowing in :)
<didrocks> pitti: I'll track it down to get them refreshed tomorrow
<rodrigo_> yes, can give a state if you want :)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: please
<rodrigo_> ok, so panel and launcher are mostly accessible, some small bugs remaining here and there
<pitti> jasoncwarner: (sorry, just here with 1/4 brain -- this a3 takes a lot more effort than usual)
<rodrigo_> for places, we talked with dbarth__ the other day about leaving it to the end, and if there's time, do the a11y for it
<rodrigo_> pitti, that's a short summary, is that what you wanted? :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks
<pitti> if dbarth didrocks can translate that into updating WI states for a3, perfect :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<didrocks> pitti: will do them :)
<pitti> ... just assume you'd read the missing "or" there
<didrocks> heh, sure :)
<jasoncwarner> Ok...anything else?
<jasoncwarner> 3....
<jasoncwarner> 2...
<jasoncwarner> 1..
<seb128> thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, Riddell, bryce, pitti, what about an O O being the first Ubuntu with color managment (ICC, ...).
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING]
<pitti> thanks everyone
<pitti> tkamppeter: just an announcement? or do we need to discuss something for that?
<tkamppeter> pitti, perhaps someone has opinions, as we are all here ...
<tkamppeter> ... Especially that it is not only me who will work on implementing it.
<tremolux> thanks y'alls
<rodrigo_> bbl
<dbarth__> pitti, jasoncwarner: so far my position is to not ask for an FFE on places a11y, and focus energies on fixing bugs instead
<dbarth__> a11y & places bugs that is, and limiting changes here as much as possible
<skaet_> dbarth__, did https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/709461 get fixed for A3 or is it still pending?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709461 in unity "semi-random invisible window with x geometry on top layer possible, all viewport only (one ws though)" [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> skaet_: so, we have *one* case remaining, but no reproducible test case
<didrocks> so nothing too harmful right now, I've run it for days without getting one…
<didrocks> but we know that there is still something left…
<didrocks> (but it's not as critical as it was)
<skaet_> didrocks, thanks!  There's a unity task that doesn't have any status associated with it,  and I'm not sure what should be documented in release notes.
<Sweetshark> christoph_n: ping?/4
<pitti> what's 1/4 of a ping? a 'p'?
<didrocks> skaet_: if we can make a call in the release note so that tech user to find a reproducible test case, that would be neat :)
<didrocks> pitti: you told before that you had 1/4 brain because of alpha3, I would say it's linked :)
<skaet_> didrocks,  come up with the words, and it will go out, its been done before for other projects :)
<skaet_> didrocks, dbarth__, pitti - have the skeleton up for A3
<skaet_> tech overview.
<didrocks> skaet_: excellent! :)
<skaet_> could one of you go in and update the desktop section with the new features for Unity.
<skaet_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<didrocks> skaet_: sure, can that wait tomorrow morning? I'm quite dead TBH :)
<skaet_> didrocks,  as long as its done by 12:00 UTC we should be good,  I need to get a couple of passes of reviews on it, before it goes out.
<didrocks> skaet_: sure, will do it as first thing tomorrow morning, with a fresh mind, will be way easier :)
<didrocks> seems that people upgrading are enjoy the new unity
<didrocks> skaet_: thanks for your understanding on the freeze break :)
<didrocks> enjoying*
<dobey> kenvandine: ping
<didrocks> I think we tested it enough to ensure it's rock solid!
<skaet_> didrocks,  :)
<kenvandine> dobey, pong
<dobey> kenvandine: hey, so you tried to build a banshee packages with my changes, right?
 * skaet_ is keeping fingers crossed no weird interactions show up in the iso testing, but feeling hopeful again.
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah
<dobey> kenvandine: did you just apt-get source, and apply my patch, then debuild -S and try to pbuild that?
<didrocks> skaet_: drop me an email in case of emergency, I'll start early tomorrow morning
<kenvandine> dobey, at first, yes
<kenvandine> and saw it wasn't apply the patch, etc
<skaet_> didrocks,  will do.  have a good evening.
<didrocks> thanks, finishing some email backlog and will go :)
<kenvandine> so i grabbed the package with git and applied your debdiff there and built it
<dobey> kenvandine: ok, i think quilt was doing some stupid stuff and genearting another patch which reversed my patch
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> kenvandine: i had to manually apply my patch to the tree before doing debuild -S to get a proper debdiff out of it :(
<kenvandine> would be nice to get our source package branch fixed
<Sweetshark> pitti: still around?
<dobey> yeah, i have no idea at all why it's doing that though :(
<dobey> kenvandine: but the binary package i built with the patch does work; unless banshee isn't already running (but i think that's a separate weird issue in banshee)
<kenvandine> oh... that was how it was testing it
<kenvandine> without banshee running
<kenvandine> but actually... it was firefox giving me the error
<kenvandine> no handler error
<dobey> yeah, firefox is doing that too
<dobey> for me
<dobey> i think that's a firefox + ubufox issue or something
<kenvandine> so how were you testing it?
<dobey> but if i copy/paste the link into terminal, and use xdg-open "u1ms://blahblah/" it works
<kenvandine> oh
<dobey> banshee opened from chromium for me
<dobey> but epiphany and firefox both aren't working with u1ms://
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, thoughts ^^
<chrisccoulson> is anything registered on the system to handle u1ms URI's?
<chrisccoulson> i can't find anything here
<dobey> yes, banshee with my patch (not currently in default ubuntu yet)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, firefox should just be doing g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri
<chrisccoulson> which, i guess should work ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to look more at it. upstream don't enable the GIO integration, so this stuff only really gets tested by us
<seb128> bah, pidgin is still buggy with appmenu in some cases
<dobey> chrisccoulson: hrmm. maybe i need to restart firefox for it to work, but that doesn't really seem right
<kenvandine> dobey, i restarted last night and it didn't work
<dobey> nope
<dobey> yeah i just did that and it still fails
<dobey> i found another issue though, but is slightly unrelated
<kenvandine> confirmed, xdg-open works
<dobey> another issue in banshee
<kenvandine> not directly to the store, but it starts banshee
<dobey> yeah, it seems like you have to already be in the store for it to do the right thing
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, so in maverick we registered the url handler in gconf, but that isn't the way we do it anymore right?
<dobey> kenvandine: right, it's done with the x-scheme-handler/ mime types now
<dbarth__> skaet_: not, looking back into it atm
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, no, it's via the x-scheme-handler types in the desktop fule
<chrisccoulson> oops
<seb128> grrr, can ubuntu one stop spamming me with connect, disconnect notify-osd events
<dobey> seb128: i think nessita put a check in the code to do that just for you :)
<kenvandine> weird firefox doesn't do the same thing xdg-open does
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed, that is annoying
<seb128> ok, let me kill the syncdaemon
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so, firefox asks me whether i want to open it in rhythmbox or another application. if i click on rhythmbox, it opens banshee!
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<kenvandine> haha
<chrisccoulson> i take it that isn't desired ;)
<dbarth__> skaet_: so the bug is the continuation of the stacking issues; its a resurgence on a smaller scale; and not we didn't find a fix for the last part of it
<dbarth__> skaet_: we focused on fixing more of the decorator issues, as it was occuring way more frequently
<skaet_> dbarth__, ok, will leave it in the release notes for now.   Feel free to update the wording of the bug though to make it more accurate in the TechOverview.
<skaet_> s/release notes/TechOverview/
<dobey> chrisccoulson: hrmm, if you click 'buy it' on https://one.ubuntu.com/music/l/3575523/0 it does that? or something else?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah
 * kenvandine needs to run out for a bit, bbl
<dobey> chrisccoulson: that's really weird
<chrisccoulson> dobey, what does it do for you?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: just says "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (u1ms) isn't associated with any program."
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i wonder is there something in firefox still poking at the gconf stuff?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, do you have a manually editted desktop file for banshee in /usr/share/applications?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: not exactly. i have a package of banshee installed, with my patch from bug #723960
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723960 in banshee "[FFE] u1ms: links are not handled by banshee" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723960
<chrisccoulson> dobey - and mimeinfo.cache has the registered default for x-scheme-handler/u1ms?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i assume so. xdg-open works. midori works. chromium works. firefox and epiphany don't though
<chrisccoulson> dobey, this is our build of firefox you're testing with isn't it? (just in case you're running an upstream build)
<dobey> yes it's whatever is in narwhal
<dobey> let me see if there's a newer version in the archive
<chrisccoulson> that's ok
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm a bit confused now :/
<chrisccoulson> i get the dialog asking me whether to open it in the default handler (although, the display name for that is wrong), but it does open it in the correct player
<dobey> there is a new firefox-gnome-support
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't contain anything useful ;)
<chrisccoulson> if we want to bypass the dialog, and just open the default, i think i need to set a preference for that
<dobey> and new firefox and firefox-branding
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> what version do you have installed currently?
<dobey> oh i don't know, i just installed the new ones :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dobey> i think i had b11 before
<chrisccoulson> ah
<dobey> and 4.0~b12 still gives the same error dialog though :(
<chrisccoulson> could you report a bug and assign it to me? i need to eat something now, but i'll take a look at it
<dobey> ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i had the same problem opening u1ms urls too... on both my laptop and desktop
<kenvandine> fully updated
<pitti> Sweetshark: hi
<Sweetshark> pitti: care to review the stuff I did about the transitionals?
<pitti> Sweetshark: sure; you mean the new delta to the current Debian pacakge, to get the doc symlinks out of the way?
<Sweetshark> yep
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine / dobey - what do you have network.protocol-handler.external-default set to in about:config?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, default true
<dobey> default true
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i think i might know what's up
<chrisccoulson> even though it's using GIO for launching with the default handler, it checks if there *is* a default handler before that
<chrisccoulson> but it seems that it's not looking in the right place
<chrisccoulson> bingo!
<chrisccoulson> it works here because i have /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/u1ms/enabled=true
<chrisccoulson> which is where it gets rhythmbox from too
<chrisccoulson> but it actually does the launch with GIO
<chrisccoulson> this is messed up
<chrisccoulson> :(
<chrisccoulson> but, fixable
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll sort that out
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<dobey> chrisccoulson: interesting, because it still failed for me after i installed rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store. but i also uninstalled banshee (because i wanted to see if it would open rbox); so i guess it needs both
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it does
<chrisccoulson> this is a consequence of enabling a totally untested module in firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, the gconf way + gnomevfs is pretty broken now anyway
<chrisccoulson> i'll work on this tomorrow
<pitti> does anyone have a main package ready for upload? I need a small and harmless one
 * pitti syncs upower to get the gir package
<pitti> that'll do
<dobey> ok, cool
<dobey> should i still file a bug? :)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yes, please :)
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: bug #727372
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727372 in firefox "FF 4 requires both .desktop and gconf entries for url handlers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727372
<chrisccoulson> dobey, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, why, after emptying my trash does gvfsd-trash insist on spamming my session bus for 30 minutes
<chrisccoulson> making the rest of my desktop an unusable sticky mess
<kenvandine> dobey, lp:ubuntu/banshee is up to date now
<dobey> kenvandine: hooray!
<kenvandine> should make life better :)
<kenvandine> so please propose a branch :)
<dobey> hopefully
<dobey> i will
<kenvandine> are you going to fix the other problem? where it doesn't open the store if it isn't already?
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i am doing that right now :)
<dobey> or well, working on it
<dobey> is a bit complicated it seems
<dobey> well, got it partially fixed anyway
<chrisccoulson> dpm, what's the status for firefox translations? do you need me for anything? (sorry, i've been busy with lots of other stuff this last week)
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, no worries, thanks for coming back to me. Shall we have a quick chat about it tomorrow? In short, the status is that they are still not working. po2xpi seems to fail in creating them and thus they are not included in langpacks. pitti was telling me yesterday he had been looking at it. I think the work that sorting this out requires is to fix the po2xpi shell scripts to generate valid FF4 translations tarballs. This can be tested loca
<dpm> lly by downloading the translations from LP and invoking po2xpi in the same way langpack-o-matic does (through the rosetta_xpi_to_sources script)
<pitti> dpm, chrisccoulson: i started debugging it yesterday, but I had to stop, and today I worked 13 hours on CD builds :/
 * dpm hugs pitti
<pitti> dpm, chrisccoulson: the root of the problem is that (1) xpi2xpi doesn't deal with the non-jar xpis that Firefox now uses, and runpo2xpi (for devmode) just fails as well for yet unknonw reasons
<pitti> but at least xpi2xpi sohuld be fixed, or ripped out entirely
<chrisccoulson> pitti /dpm - ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting a little worried about this :(
<pitti> so if either of you has some time to fix xpi2xpi for non-jar tarballs, be my guest :)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't plan to spend any time looking at it, because i thought it all just worked ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ffox 3.6 had a jar in the xpi, 4.0 just has the xpi
<pitti> which upsets it
<pitti> but I wonder whether we can do away with this xpi2xpi hack altogether -- it's a lot of shell magic around what is essentially unpacking an xpi
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I don't know whether the installed system actuallally needs a jar in /usr/share.., or just unpacked files
<pitti> (jar would certainly be nicer, as it's compressed)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - basically, they should be installed on the system as an xpi (with no jar inside)
<chrisccoulson> ie, we don't unpack the xpi at all
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that makes it even easier
<chrisccoulson> i should test that that actually works first ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: then I could just copy the data/11.04/firefox/*.xpi stuff from po2xpi straight into the langpacsk
<chrisccoulson> but firefox 4 supports unpacked extensions now
<pitti> of course that doesn't yet solve translation updates from LP
<pitti> but we didn't really have them so far either
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would we still need to replace the install.rdf in the upstream xpi's?
<chrisccoulson> i think they set the min/max versions really tiht
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you tell me
<chrisccoulson> *tight
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think we do
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, i just downloaded a 4.0b12 xpi, and it has minVersion=4.0b12,maxVersion=4.0b12
<chrisccoulson> we would still need to fix that
<chrisccoulson> else we'd have to roll a new langpack for security updates ;)
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> I wonder why they do that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the 3.6 xpi's have the versions set wider. i wonder if they just do that for betas :/
<chrisccoulson> ah, seems so
<chrisccoulson> the 3.6 betas do the same
<chrisccoulson> so, maybe we don't need to change those at all
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, because they are prone to breaking more often?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, fixing install.rdf later on is easy, should it ever be necessary
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so for now, I could radically simplify this stuff by just copying the original XPI into the langpack, and you tell me where to put it?
<pitti> (fixing po2xpi is an independent matter, of course)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - they should go in to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<chrisccoulson> and the filename *must* match the extension id
<chrisccoulson> eg, langpack-en-GB@firefox.mozilla.org
<chrisccoulson> (the extension ID is in the install.rdf too, so perhaps you might still need to check that when copying)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'd use the upstream file names as they are; I assume they are correct?
<chrisccoulson> no, the upstream filenames don't work :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, you mean not /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/de.xpi?
<chrisccoulson> remember, they normally go through the addons manager, which handles this stuff by itself
<chrisccoulson> so, the addons manager will install them in to ~/.mozilla/firefox/extensions/langpack-en-GB@firefox.mozilla.org.xpi
<chrisccoulson> or, something like that ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind emailing me some instructions what exactly to filter out of the xpi, and how to name it, and where to place it?
<pitti> I'm afraid I'm too tired to coherently think about it tonight, will have to postpone langpack hacking to tomorrow or Thu
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, no problem
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i might even take a look at it later too
<pitti> so I won't call po2xpi at all for natty onwards
<pitti> (for now)
<chrisccoulson> lol - http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.firefox/browse_thread/thread/1cde2f4c99f8ad55#
<chrisccoulson> Jesus big love!
<kenvandine> what a great name :)
<bryce_> kenvandine, is that his name or just how he closes his email?
<kenvandine> hehe i guess just how he closes his email, which is probably even funnier
<bryce_> it is :-)
<pitti> good night everyone
<jasoncwarner> good morning eastern edition...ready for meeting?
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-01
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell TheMuso Bryceh RAOF
<RAOF> Good morning gentles all.
<jasoncwarner> morning RAOF
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: bryce_ around?
<bryce_> heya
<jasoncwarner> Well, RAOF, I think it is you and me :)
<jasoncwarner> oh, heya bryce_!
<TheMuso> hey
<jasoncwarner> nm...spoke too soon ;)
<bryce_> sorry, was chatting with raof on #ubuntu-x
<RAOF> Here they come :)
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X Update...
<bryce_> ok
<RAOF> A fun week in X!
<bryce_> I mentioned about an out of memory bug previously...
<bryce_> this is now solved.  Turned out it was a bug in ubiquity that caused a memory leak
<bryce_> during installation or livecd usage, which quickly gobbled up memory and then X fell over and died
<jasoncwarner> :)
<bryce_> patch was verified by the testing crew and cjwatson accepted it into ubiquity, so all should be good now.
<jasoncwarner> awesome...
<jasoncwarner> anything else you want to highlight?
<bryce_> progress on the proprietary driver front
<RAOF> We now have all the Xi 2.1 bits in the stack, so multitouch should work for all those people who actually have multitouch hardware and software :)
<jasoncwarner> oh, cool...I'll test it on my trackpad ;)
<bryce_> however with the latest xserver upstream ABI change it's added a bit of complication for driver guys
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: are those there now or in latest update today?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner: They're in now.  In fact, last week, just after the meeting :)
<jasoncwarner> ok :) I'll start testing after meeting. thanks
<jasoncwarner> bryce_: how are we on drivers now...seems my system is working again ;)
<RAOF> Everyone who happens to have a non-multitouch but multi-finger synaptics touchpad noticed, because they couldn't move their pointer :)
<bryce_> jasoncwarner, yep, we're going to need to do another ABI bump unfortunately, but I think what we should do is hold off on that a bit
<bryce_> so people can keep using proprietary drivers that got 'em
<bryce_> and give amd/nvidia time to roll out drivers with the new abi
<bryce_> then when we've got those in hand, we'll can do the abi rebuild dance across the board
<bryce_> RAOF, does that sound like a sensible approach to you?
<RAOF> I'm (slowly) preparing the 1.10 final packages, but we might as well wait for the proprietary drivers this time.
<RAOF> bryce_: Absolutely.  I thought we'd already agreed to that :)
<bryce_> just checking :-)
<bryce_> we've got hardly any bug reports against natty/xserver right now (just three! and one I reported, the other two may not be valid anyway)
<jasoncwarner> cool...hopefully we'll get more feedback here soon if there are problems, giving us enough runway to get 'em fixed
<jasoncwarner> alright...anything else?
<RAOF> There's one xserver bug I'll hunt down today which seems to be hit by hybrid graphics users (assert on startup).
<RAOF> We'll get a new mesa soon; the 7.10 branch will soon see a 7.10.1 release, with a bunch of extra fixes over our current snapshot.
<RAOF> I don't believe that will need a FFe.
<bryce_> most of my time has been in chasing the -intel gpu freeze bugs.  I've also put in a bunch of enhancements to our apport hooks again this past week.  But nothing really earth shattering to report there.
<bryce_> oh and how could I forget...  since last meeting, Wayland is now in the archive :-)
<jasoncwarner> ok... TheMuso, anything of particular note you want to update or are we good?
<jasoncwarner> bryce_: oh yeah, test away people!
<jasoncwarner> ;)
<bryce_> jasoncwarner, haven't gotten much feedback on it.  I do plan to spend some time updating it a little.
<TheMuso> Nothing major to report from me.
<TheMuso> One thing I should mention is that there haven't been any user reports of problems with the new audio volume initialization process.
<TheMuso> Which is a good thing, but I have plans to clean that up a bit more next cycle... and other audio plans too.
<bryce_> audio's been working dandy on all my systems
<jasoncwarner> ok...cool...
<TheMuso> bryce_: yes but the recent big change was with the way that audi ovoluems are set on a fres install/live CD.
<jasoncwarner> davidb mentioned something about audio last night and was going to ask TheMuso to look into it...
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: would you mind talking to davidb about it and see what he was seeing?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: Sure.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: thank you :)
<jasoncwarner> 'aight...will give a last call ;) Anything else?
<bryce_> my son has learned to say the word "No" now.  He says it with much gusto.
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING]
<jasoncwarner> bryce_: oh man....
<jasoncwarner> oh man oh man oh man
<jasoncwarner> gonna love the coming years!
<jasoncwarner> :)
<bryce_> heh
<bryce_> yeah I'm in for it
<jasoncwarner> oh, don't forget to update the wiki with the notes from teh meeting...thanks!
<seb128> hello there
<bryce_> ok yeah
<seb128> jasoncwarner, do you know where robert_ancell is?
<seb128> ^ not restricted to jasoncwarner btw
<seb128> ?
<seb128> he didn't connect for a few days it seems
<jasoncwarner> seb128: yes...
<kenvandine> seb128, your still up...
<kenvandine> well, guess it isn't that late :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> why do people keep saying that ;-)
<seb128> it's only 11:30
<seb128> it shows I connect less often in the evening recently ;-)
<seb128> before it was no surprise when I was online ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<jelmer> is there a particular reason some of the ~ubuntu-desktop branches are still in pack-0.92 format?
<lifeless> they haven't been converted
<jelmer> lifeless: you're everywhere!
<jelmer> lifeless: ah ok, so it's just historical reasons?
<lifeless> AFAIK yes. You'll want to coordinate with folk before changing it, of course.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-02
<JackyAlcine> Wow, a fresh install of Ubuntu starts and boots under 4 seconds on this archaic PC I have here.
<JackyAlcine> Definitely something to brag about.
<JackyAlcine> To non-Linuxers, of course.
<RAOF> How archaic?  I wish mine would boot that quickly :)
<RAOF> It'd mean my discs were substantially faster, among other things :)
<JackyAlcine> Well, I don't think it's that old, it still has a floppy disk drive.
<JackyAlcine> It's a HP computer, with 2 Pentium 4 CPU's clocking at 3 GHz each.
<JackyAlcine> And with 1 GB of RAM.
<broder> if vga_switcheroo requires kms to be turned on, that means i'm completely screwed if i want to use switcheroo with the proprietary nvidia drivers, doesn't it?
<bryce_> broder, yeah that's not likely to work this release.
<RAOF> Given nvidia have stated they've got no interest in supporting it I'm not sure that's going to work *ever*
<Ampelbein> JackyAlcine: 2 pentium 4 cpus and 1GB ram is archaic? wow. what is my athlon 2600XP with 768MB ram then? stone-age? ;-)
<JackyAlcine> lol, well, it's the oldest system I've tried Ubuntu on. :D
<broder> RAOF: i'm not interested in any sort of dynamic switching, but it would be nice if i could configure my system to use the discrete chipset before i start X
<RAOF> Maybe you can do that?  switcheroo is basically just twiddling some ACPI bits to turn on the other card and connect it to the outputs.
<broder> hmm, ok. so maybe if i twiddle those bits myself...? i'll look into that
<TheMuso> broder: Your BIOS doesn't let you choose which GPU to use?
<broder> TheMuso: Not this machine, no. (Dell Vostro 3500)
<RAOF> broder: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=882737#p882737 might be of interest to you.
<broder> yeah, i had that page open, but that looks really gross and i was kind of hoping for a better alternative :)
<broder> but i'll play with it
<RAOF> I think that throwing ACPI commands at it is going to be your best shot :/
 * broder nods. thanks for the pointers
<TheMuso> Well Dell are smart aren't they...
<TheMuso> No BIOS options to choose...
<RAOF> Anyone up for a little light intel sponsoring?  One assert-on-Xserver-start fixed.  http://cooperteam.net/Packages
<TheMuso> RAOF: Sure.
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Hm.  If you haven't already uploaded, I've just noticed some Debian diffs that would be useful.
<RAOF> If you *have* uploaded, that's fine :)
<TheMuso> No haven't uploaded yet, go ahead.
<TheMuso> Ping me when ready.
<RAOF> TheMuso: New package is up now.  xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.14.0-4ubuntu1
<JackyAlcine> \o/
<TheMuso> RAOF: thanks
<TheMuso> RAOF: uploaded.
<RAOF> Thanks.
<TheMuso> np
<pitti> Good morning
 * bryce_ waves
<didrocks> good morning
<fta2> hi
<fta2> didrocks, to start the day, unity crashes on startup in "nux::CairoGraphics::GetBitmap (this=0x7fffc1554ef0) at ./CairoGraphics.cpp:155", want a bug?
<didrocks> fta2: yep please, file a bug
<didrocks> latest unity isn't it?
<fta2> yep, everything fresh + reboot
<didrocks> ok, please file it :)
<fta2> didrocks, bug 727636
<ubot2> fta2: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/727636)
<didrocks> fta2: can you make it public please?
<didrocks> it's weird, I don't understand that I can't access to some bugs…
<fta2> let me see if there's something sensitive in it..
<didrocks> sure
<fta2> done
<didrocks> (I don't think so at startup, with almost empty .xsession-errors
<fta2> bug 727636
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727636 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::CairoGraphics::GetBitmap()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727636
<didrocks> good :)
<didrocks> fta2: hum, a nux crash, I'll add to the list of important one to get for next release
<fta2> hm, not sure that .xsession-errors is the current session or the one that failed
<fta2> also, i no longer have access to the consoles (ttys), i get "invalid input" from my lcd screen
<didrocks> which card?
<didrocks> I heard some people on nvidia had issues with tty
<didrocks> I have a nvidia, never had any issue this cycle
<fta2> GeForce 7600 GS
<fta2> never do it. it's the 1st time today
<didrocks> hum, GeForce Go 7900 GS here
<didrocks> but yeah, some people have broken tty on nvidia
<didrocks> I don't really have a clue on that, better to ask to colin or xorg guys if they have a clue
<fta2> will do "if the symptoms persist" :)
<fta2> "UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to natty on 2009-07-28 (581 days ago)".. looks wrong to me, bug in the apport hooks?
<didrocks> ahah, right :)
<didrocks> that's in the xorg hooks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti :)
<Sweetshark> Bonjour a tous
<didrocks> Bonjour Sweetshark!
<didrocks> trop tard, vous avez commencé en français tous les deux, maintenant, il faut tenir toute la journée :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: genau die Antwort hatte ich erwartet, um ehrlich zu sein ... ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: no no no, you started in French! Keep the whole day with it ;)
 * didrocks sees his German level to be very low now, I had get some google help to translate it :/
<fta2> pitti, [09:30] <fta2> "UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to natty on 2009-07-28 (581 days ago)".. looks wrong to me, bug in the apport hooks?
<fta2> seems to come from general-hooks/ubuntu.py
<pitti> fta2: hm, it's the mtime of /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<pitti> might have a wrong clock?
<fta2> nope, it's even an ntp server
<fta2> but indeed: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 62095 2009-07-28 11:53 /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<pitti> so the hook is right, but having that mtime on the file looks wrong
<Sweetshark> didrocks: d accord, mas je prend alaska time pour ca
<didrocks> :)
<fta2> pitti, better take /var/log/apt/history.log nowadays
<Sweetshark> didrocks: my french isnt any better (midnight in alaska right now, btw)
<fta2> pitti, or /var/log/dpkg.log
<pitti> fta2: /var/log/dpkg.log changes every day, though
<pitti> so does history.log
<pitti> we need /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: yeah, I figured out the "alaska time" thing ;)
<fta2> pitti, mine didn't change in years
<pitti> fta2: dpkg.log didn't change in years? it's updated each time dpkg installs, upgrades, or removes something
<fta2> pitti, no, /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<pitti> fta2: ah, perhaps you didn't use update-manager for the more recent upgrades?
<fta2> indeed
<fta2> i wonder why you need the dist-upgrade date anyway.
<pitti> not sure
<pitti> might be interesting for upgrade failure reports
<pitti> to check whether someone upgraded at a bad time
<fta2> pitti, it's a confusing as InstallationMedia
<fta2> i often get bugs for natty or maverick with stuff like InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" - Beta i386 (20100317.1)
<pitti> that means these were upgraded from lucid
<fta2> pitti, i know, but when it's just confusing. not only me, i even saw bug triagers ask users to update and re-file bugs
<fta2> anyway, i'm out.
<pitti> good night!
<fta2> pitti, (in Paris)
<pitti> oh, heh
<pitti> then good day :)
<fta2> thanks, you too
<asac> pitti: do we have desktop and netbook images or just netbook this cycle?
<asac> err "just desktop"
<pitti> asac: they were merged into desktop
<asac> kk
<fta2> grrr, didn't go far, unity crashed, again
<fta2> didrocks, crash in nux::Area::SetVisible()
<didrocks> seb128: see, someone get two crashes :)
<seb128> lol
<fta2> asac, hi, i seriously hate arm. i can't build, i can't test, i'm just poking in the dark, no one helps, the porting queue is just growing
<didrocks> fta2: please, report them, I'll ensure they are fixed for next release
<fta2> didrocks, sure, i prefer to ask 1st, i hate dupes
<didrocks> fta2: I'm on trunk with current nux since yesterday, I got no crash at all yet :/
<didrocks> fta2: well, apport will dup crashes
<didrocks> so on crashes, filing dup isn't that bad :)
<fta2> didrocks, last week, i filed a bunch, got 3 dupes
<didrocks> fta2: yeah, there were a lot of work to do on feature for the dash, and so, nux bug fixes slept away a little bit
<fta2> hm, a bunch of ** (<unknown>:7082): WARNING **: static void IconLoader::LoadContentsReady(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, IconLoader::IconLoaderTask*): Unable to load contents of /usr/share/unity/applications.png: Error opening file: No such file or directory
<fta2> am i missing a dep?
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> those should be there by the places IIRC
<fta2> same for  /usr/share/unity/files.png
<didrocks> no, it should be at /usr/share/unity/themes/applications.png
<didrocks> so, something is looking for it at the old directory
<didrocks> fta2: I didn't see that one, please file it as well as a reminderr
 * didrocks looks at his logs
<didrocks> fta2: I confirm
<didrocks> can be a nice bitesize IMHO
<fta2> grrr, it's annoying, after each compiz crash, all my workspaces are messed up
<cassidy> kenvandine, didrocks: it would be really nice to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/400485 at some point..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed]
<didrocks> can someone on the team having a look? I really need to switch on other tasks :) ^^
<fta2> didrocks, bug 727666
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727666 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::Area::SetVisible()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727666
<didrocks> fta2: thanks
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> cassidy, what is the issue with this bug? sound files which are missing in the ubuntu theme?
<huats> hey seb128
<cassidy> seb128, yeah, some sounds are not part of ubuntu's sound theme
<seb128> cassidy, do we need those? do you know what blocked adding those?
<seb128> iirc there was some issues, it was not as trivial as "just copy those"
<fta2> didrocks, and bug 727672
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727672 in unity "looking for 'places' icons in the wrong location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727672
<didrocks> fta2: thanks, will add a bitesize
<cassidy> seb128, I didn't check latest version (I'm not yet in Natty) but last time I checked some sounds were missing. IIRC I should have listed the sounds used by empathy
<seb128> cassidy, reading the bug report it seems there is no available sounds for the missing effects
<seb128> like the fdo theme doesn't have those either?
<cassidy> hum I think it does but I may be wrong. Anyway, don't you have an art theme that could make the missing sounds? :)
<seb128> hum, "an art theme"?
<seb128> we have design people, but they do graphics
<cassidy>  /theme/team :p
<cassidy> I don't know who should do it, but I'm sure there is at least *one* person in the Ubuntu community that should be able to do that :)
<seb128> cassidy, ok, I will try to check what is the issue to start
<seb128> like if the set of sounds we ship are working
<seb128> the ones which are missing as well
<cassidy> check with the users complaining on that bug maybe. I don't use sounds that much myself
<seb128> yeah me neither
<seb128> which I guess it part of the issue
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> the tech people seem to tend to not use those so we don't really get annoyed
<seb128> hello pitti, how are you?
<pitti> a lot better after a good night's sleep :)
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> pitti, you are on intel video? do you get the unity launcher icon being 1x1 pixel on dnd since yesterday?
 * pitti soaring above the clouds while piloting
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> seb128: intel> yes; dnd from where to where?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128/pitti, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, just try to reorder a launcher in the dock
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you
<pitti> seb128: confirmed
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: ^ ok, broken on intel it seems
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not too bad thanks, although a little tired
<njpatel> awesome
<chrisccoulson> trying to get the thunderbird 3.3 nightly builds up and running :0
<njpatel> We'll milestone for next week
<seb128> njpatel, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you see my comment about appmenu and pidgin btw?
<seb128> njpatel, didrocks: oh, new comment on the bug, someone says he gets it on nvidia as well
<didrocks> seb128: ok, well… it's milestoned :)
<didrocks> I'll add that to the A3 release note
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> let's try to find other bugs now ;-)
<didrocks> like "on all but dx computer setup…" :)
<didrocks> noooooooooo ;-)
<seb128> pitti, do we have candidate isos to test?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i saw that
<chrisccoulson> i get the issue too
<seb128> pitti, ok, great
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want to work the issue? i.e should I assign you the bug when I open one later?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: I had the transitionals build successfully yesterday, but they failed to upload to the ppa because of newer versions of it in the ppa. I wonder if it would make sense to make a separate ppa for backports, because a) the libreoffice ppa already is half full b) I dont want the average user to get annoyed by every testbuild I do c) we could conviniently get rid of the to high 3.3.1 openoffice transitional version. However, it would
<pitti> Sweetshark: (your message got truncated)
<pitti> Sweetshark: if that's just a place to test-build/ park for sponsoring, you can create another "test" ppa for ~libreoffice, or just use a personal one (~bjoern-m/+archive/test or so)
<edwardc> pitti: hello pitti, got a minute ?
<pitti> edwardc: hi, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, URI handler registration changes are giving me a major headache for thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> it's totally screwed
<Sweetshark> pitti: true
<Sweetshark> pitti: but how do I get rid of the 3.3.1 transitionals in the ppa?
<pitti> Sweetshark: they aren't built by any source any more? I thought they'd be cleaned up automatically
<pitti> Sweetshark: if not, I'm afraid that's a question for #launchpad
<pitti> Sweetshark: I suggest using a different PPA in the meantime
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, my upload got rejected because of newer versions.
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, you mean it builds binary packages which have/had a newer version in natty itself, not just the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else seeing warnings like this when running dpkg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/574386/
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65413252/upload_2294496_log.txt <- it also compares against versions from previous builds
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, version numbers need to increase monotonously
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, but that should only apply to the libo PPA, not to natty
<pitti> mvo: do you mind if I review/commit a (rather obvious) update-manager fix into bzr?
<pitti> or do you prefer doing these yourself?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, my panel likes to crash when I switch to thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> mterry, oh, that's not good ;)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, unity or gnome-panel?
<mterry> seb128, unity panel.
<mterry> chrisccoulson, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574432/
<mterry> Hrm, It's not only when I switch to thunderbird.  It just seems crashy
<mterry> Oh, those are 'assertion failed' messages in my xsessions-errors
<mterry> If that's a real assert...
<chrisccoulson> mterry, the messages from thunderbird there are fixed with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/117
<mvo> pitti: I can do that now
<chrisccoulson> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/119
<mvo> pitti: but in general if its obvous its fine to just commit
<mterry> It's crashing over and over.  My gnome-terminal gets smaller as I watch it
<chrisccoulson> but they shouldn't be related to the crash :/
<pitti> mvo: ok; I'm on it (part of my patch piloting)
<pitti> mvo: I won't upload it anyway, just commit
<mvo> pitti: ok, cool
<seb128> hum, bug #727512
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/727512)
<seb128> "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value() "
<mterry> It's something in libappmenu, about unref'ing something it shouldn't...
<seb128> mterry, seems like a bug for you if you want to claim it ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I'm digging. it's real annoying
<seb128> mterry, could be a duplicate, I think I've seen a bug with a similar title recently
<jibel> seb128, after a restart or logout/login I can't reproduce bug 727744 anymore, I'm closing it for now as unreproducible.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727744 in gnome-session "desktop doesn't start after wubi upgrade to natty" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727744
<seb128> mterry, oh
<seb128> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk/revision/248
<mterry> seb128, no, mine seems to be stopping at the line before that bit, the "gtk_accelerator_valid" check
<mterry> seb128, but now I'm thinking that message is a red herring
<seb128> mterry, well the one I just listed seems a duplicate of the one fixed by that commit
<mterry> seb128, ah
<seb128> the launchpad ui sucks though
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk lists the bug number etc
<seb128> but the revision commit doesn't
<seb128> jibel: ok thanks for the update
<Sweetshark> doko: Any joy on the ARM build?
<doko> Sweetshark: still building (be careful with daily LO upload, if the arm builds would have succeeded, they wouldn't have reached the archive. but your sponsor should know that)
<mterry> njpatel, got a sec?
<njpatel> mterry, hey
<mterry> njpatel, does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/727788 look familiar, and does my proposed change make sense?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727788 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed in g_type_class_meta_marshal" [Undecided,New]
<njpatel> mterry, yes, that's correct iirc
<mterry> njpatel, k, will file a merge and probably distro patch it
 * mterry wonders why not everyone has this crash
<njpatel> sweet
<seb128> do you use a11y on?
<mterry> seb128, yup.  That's why.  ;)
<mterry> forgot I had that on
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's why others don't get it ;-)
<seb128> mterry, is that an unity fix? i.e will you upload unity?
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<seb128> didrocks, ^ if there is an unity upload should any other fix be considered?
<didrocks> seb128: nothing right now
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> hum, mterry if you upload unity, please don't screw up the bzr branch. Cherry-pick from upstream :)
<didrocks> (I think that can wait on Monday with the release though)
<mterry> didrocks, what do you mean about uploading unity?
<didrocks> mterry: you need to cherry-pick in the bzr branch from upstream
<didrocks> mterry: in any case, don't upload today, let's wait if we get other fixes tomorrow
<didrocks> as we are in freeze
<seb128> or check on with pitti on the r-t before uploading
<seb128> having a11y working in a3 might be worth an upload
<didrocks> (and do it merging the change in the packaging branch to avoid conflicts, please!)
<seb128> oh right
<didrocks> seb128: is there a respin planned?
<seb128> didrocks, not sure, but if there is none the update doesn't hurt either, it means people running natty can get it
<mterry> didrocks, I guess I'm missing something.  I don't understand how unity's packaging is unique?
<seb128> mterry, oh right, for dx stack we tend to bzr merge revision rather than using a patch system, it's easier
<didrocks> mterry: it's because we use merge-upstream
<didrocks> so, the packaging branch is derived frmo upstream one
<didrocks> and we merge back for daily build
<seb128> mterry, if you do bzr merge the upstream commit it will just resolve on the next upload
<didrocks> right
<seb128> mterry, it's easier than to add a patch system and a patch to revert
<didrocks> and having conflicts in daily build
<seb128> mterry, it's true for the indicator stack as well btw
<mterry> k...  but I couldn't do that until the patch landed upstream it sounds
<seb128> well you can bzr merge your vcs
<didrocks> mterry: you can
<mterry> oh ok
<didrocks> mterry: because it's acked though
<seb128> if it gets merged in trunk without change that will just work
<didrocks> better*
<seb128> if it gets changes before landing it will create issues
<didrocks> to wait on an official ack :)
<didrocks> right
<mterry> didrocks, well, sure, but only because we generally have you around.  Obviously Ubuntu does not generally block on upstream acks
<didrocks> mterry: right, but in this case, we are upstream as well :)
<didrocks> hence the workflow is quite different
<didrocks> as we are using the same branch for daily builds and such
<didrocks> so I prefer to warn before you upload :)
<seb128> mterry, well for indicators even if it's not approved it's easier to bzr merge from a merge request vcs than to add a patch system usually
<mterry> Regardless, sounds like we don't want this patch for A3?
<seb128> check with r-t
<seb128> or ask pitti
<didrocks> mterry: right, they will decide :)
<pitti> in general, you can upload safe(!) patches, but don't count on getting them into A3
<seb128> seems a case of fixing an annoying crasher with a safe patch, upload ;-)
<mterry> pitti, it's a bug that, if you have a11y turned on, the unity panel will continually crash
 * mterry discovers #ubuntu-release, which he had forgotten about
<seb128> nessita, hey
<nessita> seb128: hey there!
<seb128> nessita, is ubuntu one is the indicator menu supposed to have a > ?
<nessita> seb128: when syncdaemon is running, yes
<kenvandine> that is finally working for me
<nessita> kenvandine: YEY
<mterry> didrocks, is unity making a release this week?
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> mterry: there was one yesterday, next one is Monday
<didrocks> (see the desktop team meeting wiki page ;))
<seb128> nessita, doesn't work for me
<nessita> seb128: what version are you running?
<seb128> 1.5.5-0ubuntu2
<nessita> seb128: hum, let me grab thisfred so he can debug that with you, since I'm in the middle of a call with the boss :-)
<didrocks> mterry: in anyway upload, I'll do another upload even during the freeze if we see last minutes "ooppsss"
<didrocks> minute*
<seb128> nessita, no hurry, don't bother
<didrocks> s/in//
<seb128> nessita, I was just wondering if that's supposed to be working
<nessita> thisfred: hey! meet seb128
<seb128> hi thisfred
<thisfred> hi seb
<nessita> seb128: meet thisfred
<dobey> mvo: ping
<mvo> hey dobey
<nessita> seb128: would you please let thisfred know the issue you're having with the messaging indicator?
<seb128> thisfred, it's easy, I was wondering if the ubuntuone line should have a > indicating the service is running
<seb128> since it doesn't here
<dobey> mvo: hey, is there any documentation for using aptdaemon from C? or is it even possible?
<seb128> disclamer I've no file shared on this account, but the account is logged and I use tomboy notes syncing
<thisfred> seb128: ah, yes it should, but in the last release it does not. If you're subscribed to our nightlies PPA it does
<seb128> the control panel dialog says the syncing is uptodate
<seb128> thisfred, ok, I'm on current natty so that explains it, thanks
<mvo> dobey: its a dbus interface, if you "just" need to install something, you can use the session api from packagekit, we install a wrapper that supports most of that
<seb128> nessita, ^
<thisfred> whew :)
<seb128> nessita, it's not supposed to work in natty
<kenvandine> ah... i forgot i was on the nightlies
<seb128> thisfred, thanks!
 * kenvandine needs to get off of that :)
<dobey> mvo: ok, let me see what exactly is happening in that python code that we need to do
<nessita> seb128: it is! but maybe we haven't released it yet (is a bug fix)
<nessita> :-)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: do you know what's going on about bug #400485
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<mvo> dobey: I guess it depends on your use-case, but its definitely possible to use it from C. what is the use-case?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: do you know if the standard effects are not working or if we miss some sounds?
<seb128> nessita, right, it's fixed in the nightlies and not in alpha3 then
<seb128> nessita, which is fine with me, I was just not sure if it was supposed to work in natty or not
<seb128> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> seb128: thank you! for your attention to detail
<kenvandine> seb128, i am pretty sure the sounds are missing
<mterry> didrocks, ok, hope I did that right
<seb128> kenvandine, which ones? the comments seems to suggest only a few are not installed
<didrocks> mterry: do you want me to have a look?
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<kenvandine> seb128, seems sending doesn't
<mterry> didrocks, oh... hmm..  I bet I screwed something up.  I didn't actually cherry-pick.  I believe I merged my branch, and it came with another small patch that I just reverted before continuing.  That probably was not correct
<kenvandine> but new message does
<kenvandine> i can have a look at what we are missing and see what we can do
<dobey> mvo: so we need to activate the partner repository for the ubuntu version we're running on, and install a package from it
<didrocks> mterry: hum, sonds good to me
<bcurtiswx> there should be sounds for: received, sent, new convo, contact online/offline, account online/offline
<mterry> didrocks, that won't screw it up when it remerges (i.e. look like I undid that patch?)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, can you check on the bug or add a comment asking what specific issues people still have with it?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, sure
<didrocks> mterry: let me look at trunk
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks
<didrocks> mterry: no, it's fine
<didrocks> mterry: so, we released unity
<didrocks> mterry: then, I cherry-pick a commit from neil
<dobey> mvo: i guess using packagekit would be optimal if we can, since then we can make it work correctly on other distros too
<didrocks> which changed the opacity
<didrocks> this is the alpha3 version
<didrocks> then, njpatel seems to have reverted that in another commit
<didrocks> mterry: and you cherry-picked it as well, not a big deal :)
<didrocks> oh no
<didrocks> you revert it
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> yeah, that will screw up
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah
<seb128> mterry, you should have merge -c rev
<njpatel> didrocks, I made a mistake
<didrocks> njpatel: why did you reverted that btw?
<mterry> seb128, agreed
<njpatel> didrocks, there wasn't an issue, it was a dual-screen issue locally
<didrocks> mterry: can you just bzr uncommit and bzr merge -c rev?
<didrocks> then push with --overwrite
<njpatel> well, anyone who uses unity with dual-screen has that issue
<mterry> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> mterry: thanks :)
<njpatel> but the change I made was wrong so I reverted it out
<njpatel> I didn't overwrite trunk in case someone had branched in that time
<didrocks> njpatel: oh, you mean with 0.9 we don't see the opacity on dual screen?
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, so alpha3 would have the wrong value, not a big deal:)
<njpatel> right
<njpatel> yeah, no biggie
<didrocks> njpatel: dude, I like it so much like that on my dual screen :)
<njpatel> heh
<njpatel> I need to get that bug fixed, I can't use dual-screen because of it
<mterry> didrocks, done
<didrocks> mterry: looking :)
<didrocks> mterry: sounds good, but conflicts tags?
<didrocks> mterry: so, normally, I do that in two commits:
<didrocks> bzr merge -c …
<didrocks> commit
<dobey> mvo: is activating a repo doable from C?
<didrocks> then vim debian/changelog -> edit dch -r ""/debcommit -r
<didrocks> mterry: but that's fine as it is :)
 * mterry misses patches
<seb128> mterry, is that bug the same issue you just fixed in unity?
<seb128> bug #727364
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/727364)
<mterry> seb128, doesn't look like it
<seb128> ok
<mterry> oh wait
<mterry> sorry, thought that ubot2 error was the title
<mterry> seb128, yeah, it's a dup
<seb128> lol
<mterry> or rather, mine was a dup
<seb128> can you close it then? thanks ;-)
<mterry> yup, marked
<seb128> mterry, bug #727444 seems another crasher, not sure if the stacktrace is enough for you to work on
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727444 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727444
<mvo> dobey: yes, there is a "enable_distro_component" and a "add_repository" call
<mvo> dobey: let me check if that is exposed on the session API
<mvo> dobey: what repo is that ?
<mterry> looks like someone didn't disconnect a signal again
<mterry> I hate signals
<dobey> mvo: canonical-partner i think is the name of it?
<dobey> mvo: anyway, i'm trying to move this code from our rhythmbox extension into the C lib we have, so that people don't have to rewrite the same code over and over to stick our music store in their player (ie banshee)
<seb128> mterry, bug #726388, not sure if it makes sense but it seems to happen only under valgrind, or valgrind slow things enough for a race to show
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726388 in indicator-appmenu "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_widget_is_toplevel()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726388
<mvo> dobey: ok, here is a example of the python, you could consider just shippping a external "enable_repo" helper: python -c 'import aptdaemon.client; aptdaemon.client.AptClient().add_repository("deb", "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu", "natty", ["partner"], wait=True)'
<seb128> mterry, you can get the same crash by running indicator-messages in valgrind and trying to open something for the indicator
<dobey> mvo: yeah i know what the python is, i have it in my emacs buffer right now :)
<mvo> heh, ok :)
<dobey> mvo: i'm just wonder if it's a) doable in C and if so if there is documentation, or b) if i have to ship a python helper thing
<seb128> mterry, ok, those are things that came up from reviewing recent apport crash bugs, if you feel like investigating one for those feel free to pick it
<mterry> seb128, sure
<mvo> dobey: ok, I guess both is fine, (b) is less work in the short term. there org.debian.apt with /org/debian/apt and a AddRepository dbus call. this will give you a transaction id that you can use to get the dbus transaction. it should be enough to call Run() on that then
<mvo> meh, there is a "for (a) … " missing in the above
<dobey> mvo: ok. and that's not exposed through PackageKit API as far as you know?
<mvo> dobey: unfortunately not, its only stuff like searchfile, installpackagefiles, etc
<mvo> no api on that level for adding repositories
<dobey> hrmm, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, i've prepared the fix adding the sounds to the sound theme for empathy
<kenvandine> will upload after a3
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, great, you can probably upload if it's not an update like to break things
<kenvandine> ok... will do
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> ok, so can other try if opening screenshots or images that take a bit to load in eog lead to appmenu issues?
<seb128> it seems that if it takes a bit to load the image it misses its menus there
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> seb128, how big of an image ?
<seb128> well here I tried on screenshots, like print screen and double click on it in nautilus
<kenvandine> i haven't found any issues, biggest i have handy is 3.1M
<seb128> but depends of how slow your box is I guess
<kenvandine> yeah, that works fine for me
<kenvandine> pretty speedy i guess
<seb128> if it takes over a second to load I get no menus
<seb128> I guess you can try next time you build gtk or something ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mterry: ^ who wants to claim bug #727843
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727843 in indicator-appmenu "eog menus not exported when opening an image slow to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727843
<mterry> seb128, eww, I can look
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: "valgrind eog" seems an easy way to trigger it
<seb128> or to slow it down enough rather
<mterry> seb128, you and valgrind
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mterry, the issue didn't come from running valgrind on this one, i just though it might be a way to slow things down and it proved to work ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i bet seb128 runs Xorg in valgrind ;)
<seb128> I see
<seb128> trying to make me a reputation? ;-)
<kenvandine> not sure which would be worse, Xorg or firefox
 * kenvandine wouldn't even suggest LO
<chrisccoulson> i think xorg would be worse ;)
<seb128> some of the GNOME bugsquaders used to run gnome-session under valgrind
<seb128> which includes what gnome-session starts
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's crazy!
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't recommend running firefox under valgrind though, you need a special build for that ;)
 * Sweetshark valgrinded LO already
<Sweetshark> well, callgrinded
<mterry> Do other people see a bug where sometimes you can't click on non-Unity apps?   That they all stop responding until unity is restarted?
<didrocks> mterry: do you have an invisible window?
<didrocks> mterry: can you try xprop where the click isn't effective?
<mterry> didrocks, sure, next time
<didrocks> mterry: thanks :)
<seb128> mterry, didn't see that or bugs about it
<mterry> maybe another a11y thing
<Sweetshark> pitti: btw: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-testing/+packages <- libreoffice-core shrinked by 10 MB (others likely too)
<pitti> Sweetshark: lzma FTW?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes.
<Sweetshark> Oh, and i just found another possible candidate for getting some space on the CD image: libreoffice-filter-binfilter. Maybe we can skip that one.
<pitti> Sweetshark: we do mean to skip it
<pitti> Sweetshark: we didn't install the OO.o equivalent of that
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, we don't install it actually
<pitti> darn, I thought that'd be our solution for oversizedness :(
<mterry> didrocks, nope, xprops got the real window.  And windows started graying out, like they were unresponsive
<didrocks> mterry: ok, that's weird though :/
<didrocks> I would intend to think an a11y thing…
<mterry> didrocks, yeah.  Everything came back when I restarted unity
<mvo> hrm, my gnome-terminal just closed during a upgrade, not cool
 * achiang has a *really* dumb question -- let's say a package has a glade layout (update-manager, in this case). how does one actually *use* glade to edit the UI that's already present in the package (or in my case, already present in the bzr branch)
<mvo> achiang: there are no dumb questions. just run glade path/to/uifile.ui
<achiang> mvo: thanks, this is *much* easier than saying "vi path/to/uifile.ui" and staring dumbly for an hour. ;)
<mvo> yep
<mvo> is autoraise window in compiz broken/not-honored currently (when set via the metacity gconf key)?
<mvo> hm, now its working again, odd
 * achiang still ends up editing the foo.ui file by hand, because glade makes some weirdo noisy changes i don't fully grok
<achiang> but using glade to make the first changes, then looking at output of bzr diff, allows me to make the hand-edit with more confidence
<pitti> meh, I start getting compiz crashes again
<pitti> of -window-decorator; looks funny :)
<didrocks> pitti: there is one known crash on the decorator. not trivial to fix though
<didrocks> sam is working on it since yesterday
<pitti> ah, I can just restart it, nice
<pitti> I'll just report it; if for nothing else, than checking if the auto-dup'ing is alright :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, let's say it's a "test case" :)
<pitti> should be a dupe of bug 724874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724874 in unity "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724874
<didrocks> yeah, that's the one!
<nessita> njpatel: hey there, quick question about unity. I just installed all the updates (search box works, yey!) but the window decorations are acting up. For non maximized windows, the decoration appear and dissapear randomly making me dizzy :-)
<didrocks> nessita: yeah, it crashes it seems
<didrocks> hey o/
<nessita> didrocks: hey!
<didrocks> look at bug #724874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724874 in unity "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724874
<didrocks> nessita: you can rerun it on a terminal btw
<didrocks> unity-window-decorator
<nessita> didrocks: but is not like it crashes, it appears and dissapears and re appears again
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> that's weird
<didrocks> nessita: can you made a screencast?
<didrocks> nessita: and show to smspillaz
<nessita> I'll try
<didrocks> thanks :)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> how's the app name to make screencasts?
 * nessita has bad ram sectors
<popey> gtk-recordmydesktop
<nessita> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<nessita> didrocks: not only the decorations appear and dissapear but the window sizes change randomly (just FYI, will make a screencast)
<didrocks> yeah, a screencast will be nice :)
<didrocks> that sounds scary
<nessita> AttributeError: TrayPopupMenu instance has no attribute 'popupmenu_continueitem'
<nessita> can't run gtk-recordMyDesktop :-(
<didrocks> yeah, it's broken
<didrocks> I didn't take time to look
<didrocks> you can use recordmydesktop
<didrocks> the command line
<nessita> didrocks: I will
<didrocks> nessita: MacSlow suggested: recordmydesktop -o /tmp/screencast --overwrite --v_bitrate=2000000 --v_quality=63 --no-sound --fps=25 -x 1 -y 1 --width 320 --height 240
<nessita> didrocks: too late! :-)
<nessita> OMG terminal is smaller each time I press ALT-TAB, I'm about to run out of terminal! :-)
<popey> is your window creeping across the screen?
<didrocks> heh!
<seb128> nessita, do you use a11y?
<seb128> nessita, turn it off
<nessita> seb128: what's a11y?
<seb128> nessita, sorry you have decoration issues, I though you had menus issues
<seb128> ignore me
<nessita> popey: not really, just getting smaller each time I press ALT+TAB
<seb128> nessita, a11y = accessiblity
<Sweetshark> pitti: I just uploaded the l10n package to my ppa, but expect it to be rejected. We are currently copying the whole libreoffice orig tarballs to libreoffice-l10n-tarballs. so the tarballs are new, but they are missing in the changes file. Whats the best practice in this case?
<nessita> ah :-)
 * nessita has so much to learn
<Sweetshark> pitti: or to put it different: how do I force the files into the changes file?
<nessita> didrocks: video is being uploaded to chinstrap right now... https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~nessita/unity-resize-madness.ogv
<nessita> smspillaz: ping
<Sweetshark> pitti: Just guessing: running dpkg-genchanges -S -sa ?
<nessita> didrocks: all I did was several ALT-TABs
<didrocks> nessita: that's "fun" in some way :)
<didrocks> nessita: please, open a bug on compiz, attach the video
<pitti> re
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, -sa
<didrocks> nessita: and ping me :)
<nessita> didrocks: is not a public video, but yes, I\ ll paste the link
<nessita> didrocks: any idea what I can disable to be able to code? (I use the terminal to write code)
<pitti> didrocks: hah, apport dup'ed it just fine
 * didrocks hugs pitti for that. You can't even imagine how much dup we would get :)
<didrocks> nessita: try to run gtk-window-decorator --replace
<didrocks> nessita: with some hope, it's not impacted
<nessita> didrocks: weird: The program 'gtk-window-decorator' is currently not installed.  To run 'gtk-window-decorator' please ask your administrator to install the package 'compiz-gnome'
<nessita> sorry!
<nessita> I try inside chinstrap :-D
 * nessita re try
<didrocks> nessita: ahah, install Xorg here, people will like it :)
<nessita> didrocks: command ran, window decorations are back but funny resizing is still happening when I alt+tab
<didrocks> nessita: ok, I have no clue then, did you logout/login after dist-upgrade,
<nessita> didrocks: yes, 2 times and I had to reboot a second time and re login, since desktop was completely empty the first time
<nessita> I can try rebooting again
<nessita> didrocks: I'm a bit lost, where should I file the compiz bug?
<didrocks> nessita: ubuntu-bug compiz ?
<didrocks> when it asks you if it's an unity issue, answer "no"
<nessita> didrocks: ah, I'm used to go to LP and look for the project there :-)
<didrocks> nessita: that will give us all the secrets of your hw
<didrocks> which is needed for compiz issue :)
<nessita> didrocks: ubuntu-bug showed an exception:
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport/report.py", line 654, in add_hooks_info
<nessita>     symb['add_info'](self)
<nessita> TypeError: add_info() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)
<didrocks> hum ?
<didrocks> ubuntu-bug compiz is working there
<didrocks> pitti: any recent change to apport?
<pitti> no, and that's a hook
<didrocks> nessita: did you get any dialog first?
<didrocks> pitti: well, I tested it a lot and ubuntu-bug compiz is working there :/
<pitti> didrocks: presumably it's hitting one of the ifs, and collecting additional info
<pitti> hang on
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying but I tried to get all cases :)
<nessita> didrocks: I do have the 'send problem report to the devs', so I will click on 'send report'
<pitti> oh
<pitti> or a hook throws a TypeError
<nessita> OMG, my desktop is driving me crazy! (and very dizzy :-))
<didrocks> ERROR: hook /usr/share/apport/package-hooks//source_xorg.py crashed:
<pitti> nessita: can you try something?
<pitti> nessita: edit /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport/report.py (as root)
<nessita> pitti: sure! I have no terminal left, but shooT :-)
<pitti> nessita: line 609
<pitti> nessita: append a "raise"
<pitti>                except TypeError:
<pitti>                                raise
<pitti> like this
<pitti> and re-run
<pitti> this should show the real error
<nessita> ack
 * didrocks hopes it's not his hook, they are quite simple
<pitti> I ought to fix this to filter out the actual add_info() call failures
<didrocks> just some game to not cycle between the compiz and unity one :)
<nessita> FYI, all my desktop freezes from time to time for about 10 seconds
<didrocks> nessita: try to switch back to the classic session maybe
<didrocks> it's really weird
<seb128> nessita, do you have any crash in /var/crash?
<nessita> didrocks: I will once I finish debugging with you guys
<nessita> seb128: queuing your question for a couple of mins :-)
 * Sweetshark just notices that with l10n, the space in the ppa could get tight ...
<doko> Sweetshark: ask for more
<nessita> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574584/
<nessita> didrocks: bug #727947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727947 in compiz "Window decorations and gnome-terminal resizing madness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727947
<nessita> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574585/
<pitti> nessita: meh; hang on
<nessita> ack
<seb128> nessita, can you move those somewhere else and see if you get a new one
<nessita> seb128: yes sir
<nessita> can I delete them all?
 * nessita likes deleting
<seb128> nessita, you can
<seb128> that will tell you if something keeps crashing and be respawned
<seb128> just watch the dir to see if something is added a few seconds after you delete it
<didrocks> seb128: can you follow up on that and decide if sam should be aware of it?
<nessita> seb128: this was:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ ls /var/crash/
<nessita> _usr_lib_unity_unity-panel-service.1000.crash
<didrocks> need to finish some other stuff :)
<seb128> nessita, ok, it seems you get the a11y crash thing
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I think it's the bug mterry fixed
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a bunch!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> nessita, try upgrading unity or turn accessiblity off
<seb128> nessita, the issue is that the unity-panel keeps crashing and reloadin
<nessita> seb128: I've just updated and rebooted, and all these issues started to appear
<seb128> so it means your menu keep bouncing between the softwares and unity
<nessita> seb128: I'm updating the package list again, to see if there is a new update
<seb128> nessita, dpkg -l | grep unity?
<seb128> nessita, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/3.6.0-0ubuntu2
<Sweetshark> doko: it should work out: currently 536 MiB sources (double that to 1070 MiB with l10n) plus 470 MiB for amd64 deb files (on my local disc) plus some more for i386 only deb files (which should be less than 470 MiB) < 2GiB
<nessita> package list update in process...
<nessita> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574588/
<nessita> seb128: no updates available for me
<seb128> nessita, i386 or amd64?
<pitti> nessita: please replace above file with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/download/head:/report.py-20061218231403-e2r3b8dtmn69o6gn-1/report.py and try again
<nessita> amd64
<nessita> pitti: right away
<doko> Sweetshark: fine, just making sure where you can ask ...
<nessita> seb128: amd64
<seb128> nessita, wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/3.6.0-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2295608/+files/unity-common_3.6.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/3.6.0-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2295606/+files/unity_3.6.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<seb128> nessita, then sudo dpkg -i unity*.deb
<seb128> nessita, then "unity"
<seb128> nessita, with some luck it stops the issues
<nessita> seb128: ack
<nessita> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574590/
<nessita> seb128: FYI, when installing, WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/apps/devhelp/state/main/contents/books_disabled)
<seb128> nessita, don't worry about that, it's a translation issue in a schemas
<Sweetshark> doko: hmm, the duplicated sources need to be uploaded explicitly, but do not seem to add to the ppa size (something comparing the checksums there?).
<seb128> nothing to do with unity
<pitti> nessita: argh, I suck; I have that code twice, sorry
<nessita> pitti: keep them coming! :-)
<nessita> seb128: issue fixed!
<seb128> nessita, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: you were faster with fixing the bug than me fixing apport to report it!?!
<nessita> seb128: but, didn't I have 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 arelady installed?!?!?!
<seb128> pitti, in fact mterry was faster than us and fixed it some hours before nessita complained
<nessita> ah, ubuntu2 :-)
<nessita> extra points for mterry!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> nessita: reload and retry, please
<doko> Sweetshark: yes, and they are available in the distro too
 * pitti hugs mterry
<seb128> nessita, but so you have accessibility on on your box
<nessita> pitti: sí jefe
<nessita> seb128: I never explicitly enabled it
<mterry> :)
<seb128> nessita, you probably did or ran something which did it for you
<seb128> mterry, thanks for catching this one and uploading the fix today ;-)
<nessita> seb128: definitely something did it for me, I just logged in and started having these issues
<mterry> seb128, I can be real fast when a bug is affecting me :)
<seb128> nessita, the crash was a bug in the new unity updates
<seb128> nessita, but it only happens for users who have accessibility on
<seb128> nessita, you might have it on for years, it's not doing anything noticable if you don't use it
<nessita> pitti: you sure you uploaded something new? I'm getting the same trace
<pitti> nessita: I did, yes
<pitti> nessita: it might still be the same trace; unlikely, but possible
<nessita> pitti: how can I confirm I have the right code before mocking you? :-P
<pitti> nessita: report.py should have md5 7359e5b7c3c7d49cf7ce34a7d868ba4e
<nessita> pitti: ah, I just reloaded the same link, so it was the same (old) file
<pitti> nessita: oops, yes; why does it add these IDs even
<pitti> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/view/head:/apport/report.py -> "download file"
<nessita> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574599/
<pitti> nessita: thanks (it was a good fix to have anyway..)
<nessita> did it work?
 * nessita sees a trace the same
<seb128> nessita, can you pastebins /usr/share/apport/package-hooks//source_xorg.py
<pitti> I was hoping that source_xorg.py was throwing an actual TypeError which got misinterpreted by apport's report.py
<nessita> seb128:  cat: usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_xorg.py: No such file or directory
<seb128> ?
<nessita> oops
<nessita> my bad :-D
<seb128> nessita, lacking the trailing char
<nessita> yeah
<pitti> nessita: ok, seems I actually need to *test* this (OMG)
<nessita> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574605/
<kenvandine> pitti, do i need to do a FFE for indicator-me to add the a11y description ?
<Sweetshark> doko: the arm build is still happily churning along? If that is fixed, I think we could tag 1ubuntu5 and hop it over to natty.
 * kenvandine isn't used to being upstream maintainer for indicator-me, neglected to review TheMuso's merge proposal
<pitti> kenvandine: should be fine; herewith approved :)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> it is tiny
<doko> Sweetshark: be patient, still running ...
<kenvandine> pitti, how's a3 coming along?  having a better day today?
<pitti> nessita: wash, rinse, repeat (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/view/head:/apport/report.py -> download)
<pitti> nessita: I now tested it with a synthetic 3 + "a" in the xorg hook
<Sweetshark> doko: "still running" is Good(tm). "broken in an aweful way" is what I would not like to hear ;)
<pitti> and it finally gives me the real exception
<pitti> kenvandine: oem-config is broken, otherwise it's looking ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> pitti, would it be disruptive to upload things?
<bryce_> pitti, nessita, bug in the xorg apport hook?
<pitti> kenvandine: only really safe things, please
<kenvandine> there is a nasty gstreamer bug fixed in debian
<kenvandine> i have a sync prepared for it
<pitti> bryce_: I think it's crashing with a TypeError somewhere, but due to a bug in apport it was hidden
<kenvandine> fixed really crappy audio in empathy
<kenvandine> but can wait
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> kenvandine: upload it tomorrow then
<kenvandine> will do
<pitti> kenvandine: before official release, but when we are sure that we don't need to respin
<pitti> we might need to for the oem thing
<kenvandine> ah, ok
<nessita> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574609/
<seb128> kenvandine, you have a sync? shouldn't that be archive synced?
<pitti> nessita: hah! finally
<nessita> :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i just prepared it with syncpackage
<bryce_> aha
<bryce_> sorry, my typo
<kenvandine> seb128, for one i don't want the latest, necessarily
<kenvandine> one version back from unstable
<kenvandine> with the fix from sjoerd, the latest he did some gir renaming or something
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> seb128, please let me know if there is an easier way :)
<pitti> bryce_: ah, swapped == and ); will you fix?
<pitti> nessita: cheers
<seb128> kenvandine, no that's fine, it's just that if that if you want a sync ask here and we do it
<bryce_> pitti, yep already done
<kenvandine> seb128, so as an archive admin you can do it simpler?
<bryce_> pitti, now's when I wish I had a test suite for my apport hook...
<seb128> kenvandine, not simplet, just do it like that it's fine for the non current version
<nessita> ok, I should get back to work
<seb128> simpler rather
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... but if i want the latest it is best to just ask :)
<seb128> right
<pitti> bryce_: heh
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> yeah, i am scared of the latest :)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, heyo, figured out the eog thing.  got a sec to talk about your https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/appmenu-gtk/lp718926/+merge/51504 merge?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, sure
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, my computer desparately needs a go-faster button
<mterry> chrisccoulson, so I discovered that if you take out the connect/disconnect changes in your patch, eog works again.   Was there a reason you changed when things get connected and disconnected?  Like, did old system not work for mapping?
<chrisccoulson> i was seeing unmap fire more than once, and causing a crash
<linuxlittle> first of all, i love all the desktops (gnome,kde,xfce etc). but I want to build my own desktop, with minimal/custom tools i love to work with. how to do that, guide/help/link/.
<chrisccoulson> meterry - also, the map signal was never getting connected for the top-level window in empathy
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ok, with a particular app?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ok, will play with it
<chrisccoulson> so, connecting it in the unmap handler made it work :)
<mterry> linuxlittle, that's a big question.  This may not be the best place.
<chrisccoulson> i wish thunderbird built a little faster
<chrisccoulson> it takes longer than firefox :(
<chrisccoulson> (which makes sense really)
<linuxlittle> anyway, i like ubuntu, thanks for your efforts.
<Sweetshark> pitti: *grmbl* I did a broken upload of l10n 1ubuntu5 to my ppa (with a DISTREL=maverick control file, not a natty as it should have had). I deleted the l10n package in the ppa, re-debuild -S -sa and re-dputted, but got rejected because the *debian* tarball is different. Is this just a race condition because it takes some time to remove the tarballs or was the whole operation doomed from the start?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, it doesn't help to remove packages from PPAs if you are reuploading
<pitti> Sweetshark: just bump it to ~ppa2
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<Sweetshark> hmm, help me understand that: ~ppa2 is < than plain, right?
<Sweetshark> wouldnt it be rejected because a newer version is in the ppa?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, I thought you usually add ~ppa1
<pitti> Sweetshark: right
<pitti> Sweetshark: so you need to bump
<pitti> Sweetshark: we can upload the older version number to natty itself eventually
<Sweetshark> so I do an 1ubuntu5-ppa2 for the ppa (which we will upload as 1ubuntu5 plain to natty?)
<pitti> Sweetshark: not - please; 5ppa1 should do
<Sweetshark> sorry for fubaring all the versioning. :(
<pitti> Sweetshark: '-' is special, it separtes upstream version from Debian revision
<Sweetshark> pitti: do should broken experiments have to stay in the changelog btw?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, we usually clean up and summarize the changelogs once several PPA uploads to into one natty upload
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, when a bug is on the wrong component reassign it rather than closing the bug on the wrong one to add an extra one of the right component
<mterry> seb128, one nice thing about leaving an invalid is it shows up in LP dup searches when filing though
<seb128> mterry, launchpad bug or not but when you do that the subscribers to the component you invalidated the bug for keep receiving bug emails
<mterry> seb128, fair...
 * Sweetshark will use ~ppaX for all ppa uploads.
<Sweetshark> (except this one of course)
<mterry> seb128, LP should note reassignments and include such bugs in LP searches for the original component (maybe)
<seb128> mterry, right, it's not likely anyone will notice that "crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_free()" is their issue out of the dupfinder
<mterry> seb128, if it's the same title, sure!  that's how the dupfinder works, eh?  based on title
<seb128> mterry, no, it matches the retraced stacktraces
<seb128> on 3 or 5 functions (not sure now)
<seb128> the signatures (i.e the list of the top functions of the stacktraces) are in a sqlite db
<mterry> seb128, hmm.  Well, regardless, it doesn't work across components which is why I left the invalid. But point taken about mail spam.  I will reassign in future
<seb128> the retracer works across components
<seb128> it just search the signature in the db
<mterry> seb128, retracer or dupfinder?
<seb128> sorry, I mean apport retracing dupfinder
<seb128> not the launchpad thing which list bugs which are similar to yours
<mterry> seb128, hrm...  OK.  I was under the impression not.  And I'm not sure I've actually ever seen it do that
<mterry> Must not have been paying attention
<seb128> I might be wrong, pitti could confirm or not
<seb128> mterry, both approch to the issue are valid, I tend to reassign to avoid spamming people who are subscribed the other component
 * mterry assumes that everyone has air-tight mail filters
<seb128> in practice I've the feeling few people use check if similar bugs are reported for crashes
<seb128> -use
<seb128> it might be less true for bug which have a description
<seb128> but people tend to go "oh, apport, click click click, let the retracer do its thing"
<pitti> seb128, mterry: dup finder works on crash signature identity; for signal crashes (SEGV, etc.) the signature is ExecutablePath plus first five stack trace function names
<pitti> IOW, it ignores package names on bug reports
<seb128> pitti, so it doesn't care if the bug got reassigned
<pitti> 'zactly (on purpose)
<pitti> because that happens quite often
<seb128> great, thanks ;-)
<seb128> that's what I though
<pitti> if gedit crashes, and it's due to libgtk, we want to reassign it, but still dupe
<seb128> mterry, something got screwed in your bug report btw
<seb128> mterry, it will not be retraced
<seb128> pitti, is there any recent apport issue which would leads bugs to not be tagged?
<seb128> pitti, see bug #727970
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727970 in gedit "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_free()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727970
<pitti> seb128: hm, not that I know of; might be a recent LP regression, of course
<mterry> seb128, oh!  heh.  I may not have official version of appmenu-gtk....  ahem
<seb128> mterry, it's rather that it didn't get tagged need-amd64-retrace
<seb128> or apport-crash
<pitti> or apport-crash, or natty
<seb128> or anything
<seb128> mterry, I just tagged it for retracing
<seb128> I hope we don't have a stack of recent bugs untagged and private
<mterry> seb128, yeah, but since my appmenu-gtk is modified, not sure how useful that will be.  I'll try to reproduce later with official one
<seb128> if they are not tagged the retracer will not see those nor will bug triagers
<pitti> seb128: I reported my compiz crash about two hours ago, and it got tagged and retraced and dup'ed properly, though
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> and apparently the retracers are busy, so it doesn't seem to affect all reports at least
<seb128> mterry, weird, apport should have stopped you to report a bug against a non official version
<mterry> seb128, how does it tell?  version or something deeper?  cause i didn't change version
<seb128> mterry, well usually it tells you in the report if the md5 of files don't match the installed binary
<mterry> hmm
<seb128> but since you report on gedit it likely checked that binary
<seb128> still it doesn't explain why the bug didn't get tagged
<mterry> chrisccoulson, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/appmenu-gtk/lp718926/+merge/51951
<mterry> chrisccoulson, seems to work for me, would appreciate you giving it a few rounds
<seb128> mterry, ok, the retracing failed indeed
<mterry> well, that makes sense
<mterry> will try with real appmenu
<seb128> mterry, you can probably rebuild yours locally and use gdb on the dump to get a stacktrace
<seb128> like copy a non stripped binary
<mterry> seb128, yeah, but I've moved past that version too.  I was in the middle of debugging appmenu stuff
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ok, I've to run but I will be back online a bit later, see you
<pitti> goodnight everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<thisfred> quick question: can I set launcher entries to 'urgent' from python yet? (i.e. make them draw attention to themselves by shaking, or whatnot?)
<RAOF> thisfred: Yes; exactly the same way as for other systems.
<RAOF> That's not unity-specific.
<thisfred> RAOF: and if we assume I don't know how to do it for other systems? :D
 * thisfred is new to the desktop side of things
<dobey> RAOF: there isn't a way to do it without opening a window?
<dobey> RAOF: in unity that is. i thought there was going to be
<RAOF> dobey: Hm, there might be I guess.
<thisfred> (in this case, opening a window is what I want to do anyway, so that's not a problem)
<RAOF> Oh, then just open a window and try to raise it and it'll get marked as needs-attention.
<dobey> thisfred: you might get more info in the dx or ayatana channel on the subject of unity development
<thisfred> ok, thx
<dobey> RAOF: well, except he doesn't want to raise it. he wants it to pop up under anything else that might be open
<thisfred> well, I want to do whatever the update-manager does
<RAOF> The focus-stealing prevention will (or should) handle that.
<thisfred> right
<dobey> we really shouldn't do what the update manager is doing, but eh
<dobey> afaik, update-manager only does that when there are security updates, no?
<RAOF> You could also set the needs-attention bit yourself, rather than assuming compiz will morph a raise request into needs-attention.
<RAOF> http://standards.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-latest.html#id2551694 is the raw X way; gtk almost certainly has a way of setting the DEMANDS_ATTENTION bit on windows.
<dobey> i am pretty sure GtkWindow has api for that
<RAOF> I'd be *amazed* if it didn't.
<dobey> well, it's gtk. i am amazed at some things it *does* have
<dobey> kenvandine: hey, just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/banshee/u1ms-links/+merge/51982
<dobey> ah well, i am off for now. later
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-03
<tjaalton> is there a way to run the sound preferences manually? sometimes the menuentry on the sound menu stops working, and I need to switch the output after resume to hear my music :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello desktopers
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hey seb128, hey pitti
<pitti> lost backscroll over night, so if you said anything to me, please repeat
<seb128> hey dpm
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> pitti, I think some people mentioned what a slacker you are but if you lost scrollback I will not give names
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti goes to fetch a drink and heads over to the pool
<seb128> sounds like a plan now ;-)
<dpm> :)
<didrocks> hey pitti, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> hey dpm
<dpm> heya didrocks :)
<dpm> Does anyone has an idea on how I could debug bug 726496 (or provide some more useful info so someone else more knowledgeable can debug it)? smspillaz, any hints?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726496 in compiz "Cannot use Unity or Classic desktop with effects after the latest nvidia+xorg update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726496
<didrocks> dpm: on your bug report, ah crap, I remembered this morning that I had to tell you something
<didrocks> ah right, this one!
<didrocks> thanks, was looking for it :)
<dpm> didrocks, you're doing the mind reading thing again!
<dpm> :)
<didrocks> so, do you have latest xorg and nvidia? it's working there :)
<didrocks> heh!
<didrocks> just monitoring unity bugs :)
<didrocks> ensure that you have nvidia-current instaled
<didrocks> installed*
<dpm> ok, let me re-check...
<seb128> hum, bug emails are suprisingly low for an alpha week
<didrocks> seb128: btw, thanks for the nux compiz redirecting
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<didrocks> seb128: were all of them old ones?
<didrocks> like, with the old hook?
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, I do have nvidia-current installed. In fact, the bug was only triggered when I did the update to the latest nvidia+xorg
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I've been cleaning a bit the launchpad crash bugs reported recently
<didrocks> seb128: I don't really know, I can't access a lot of them…
<didrocks> not sure which rights is missing, core-dev and the right bug triage team should be enough though :/
<didrocks> dpm: hum… I guess that glxinfo will tell you "software rendered" and your Xorg.conf is still refering the nvidia driver?
<dpm> let me check...
<seb128> didrocks, why do you say you can't access those?
<didrocks> seb128: not right now, but for most of bug report, I get the "You are not allowed" page
<dpm> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574869/ (xorg.conf, seems to refer to the right driver) and http://paste.ubuntu.com/574870/ (glxinfo output, not sure what I should be looking at there)
<didrocks> direct rendering: Yes
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> sounds good
<didrocks> I have no clue then, even the classic session not working?
<seb128> didrocks, how do you get the number if you are not allowed?
<didrocks> dpm: try running unity
<seb128> didrocks, you should either not see it at all or have access if you see it
<didrocks> seb128: people pasting them
<seb128> didrocks, if you don't have access to non retracer crashes it's normal
<didrocks> like yesterday with fta
<seb128> nobody has
<RAOF> didrocks: Direct rendering will be yes in all but the most broken of setups.
<seb128> non retraced
<didrocks> ah?
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, it's only the bot which has access before retracing
<didrocks> I didn't know that
<didrocks> ok, I feel stupid :)
<didrocks> or not informed rather ;)
<seb128> it subscribe the bugsquader once retraced
<didrocks> ok ok, that's the reason why :)
<didrocks> I was thinking of more "black magic" access control
<seb128> to have access to those we can run a launchpadlib script with the retracer credential from the dc if required
<didrocks> just subscribing the team by the bot…
<seb128> which subscribe the bug team to the bug
<dpm> didrocks, "Classic Desktop (No effect)" works, but "Classic Desktop" does not work. I'm on "Classic Desktop (No effect)" now, do you mean I should try running unity there?
<seb128> session restart brb
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, please
<dpm> didrocks, ok, brb, if it doesn't work I might have to reboot...
<didrocks> dpm: ok :)
<doko_> Sweetshark: libreoffice build on armel did succeed, now identify the 3.2.1 backports for lucid ...
<rodrigo_> morning
<dpm_> didrocks: hm, that did not seem to work. Same effect: screen frozen, but I could move the mouse pointer
<didrocks> dpm_: that would be a question for #ubuntu-x I guess so :/
<dpm_> ok, thanks for your help anyway, I'll try there!
<Sweetshark> doko_: *confused* what do you mean with "identify"?
<Sweetshark> doko_: and \o/ for the armel build
<doko_> -> jani (no, he's not on this channel)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, doko; good morning!
<seb128> bah
<seb128> pitti, you french hater
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> I hate German as well now
<pitti>  * Languages: es xh
<pitti> this is really poor
<pitti> I still wonder what made the CDs grow so much since a2
<pitti> ghostscript/libgs9/libgs9-common grew quite a bit
<didrocks> (unity isn't guilty this time I think :))
<didrocks> seb128: don't be afraid, that's still a valid case for ubuntu-fr doing our French respin :)
<seb128> lol, indeed
<pitti> I only have a nice tool to compare alternates, but they didn't grow much in the first place
<pitti> I think we need to compare an alpha-2 vs. alpha-3 desktop CD dir by dir
<pitti> and see what made them baloon
<seb128> pitti, can you log in launchpad under the apport retracer id?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I created that user
<seb128> pitti, can you do it and check if there are recent crash bugs not tagged?
<seb128> pitti, I'm surprised we didn't get any unity crasher since yesterday
<seb128> just to check that there is not an issue, seeing that mterry bug didn't get tagged yesterday
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<Daviey> Hi, would someone be able to have a quick look at bug #728343 .. it's blocking us on a natty deliverable. Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728343 in nux "unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GraphicsDisplay::CreateOpenGLWindow()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728343
<Daviey> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> Daviey: how is it blocking?
<didrocks> Daviey: that's a nux crash, unity won't be running if it can't create an opengl window
<Daviey> didrocks, Well.. not getting a desktop... i /assumed/ that was the cause
<seb128> Daviey, if the helper fails you should go back to a normal GNOME
<Daviey> didrocks, note, we did get a desktop on 0.9.22-0ubuntu1
<Daviey> seb128, Hmm.. Not getting that.
<didrocks> (sorry super busy with other thing)
<didrocks> Daviey: you an try a workaround, but I'm afraid that unity will crash as well then
<seb128> Daviey, did you try to select "classic desktop" in gdm to see?
<Daviey> seb128, Not running GDM :(
<Daviey> seb128, This is a cloud image, running on Amazon
<seb128> njpatel, there?
<seb128> gord, ?
<seb128> Daviey, well, how is the session started if it's not using gdm? do you need unity or GNOME would be fine as well?
 * Daviey tries falling back to 0.9.22-0ubuntu1 to confirm
<seb128> Daviey, you can't downgrade nux
<seb128> Daviey, or you will need to downgrade the unity stack with it
<Daviey> seb128, hmm... seems gdm /IS/ running gdm-binary ..
<Daviey> I'm using NX, and TBH i'm not entirely clear how it spawns a desktop
<seb128> Daviey, the abi is not stable and you need matching versions
 * Daviey weeps
<seb128> Daviey, well you need to log in somewhere, like enter you login password infos
<Daviey> seb128, That is done on the client, which logs in as user nx then ssh's to localhost using there credentials provided AIUI
<Daviey> I then think it forwards the X session over ssh
<seb128> Daviey, well, what starts the session must be selecting what is running
<seb128> would be startx with a .xsession or gdm etc
<Daviey> the client provides the option of "Gnome"
<njpatel> seb128, sorry, in meeting
<seb128> njpatel, no worry
<Daviey> seb128, Is Unity 2D functional?
<seb128> yes
<gord> are we sure unity isn't running?
<Daviey> I'm wondering why i didn't fall back to that
<Daviey> gord, grep said unity isn't
<seb128> unity is part of compiz but if it was running you would say the unity-panel-service running
<Daviey> gord / seb128: I'm happy for either of you two to ssh and have a poke, if that would help?
<seb128> gord, well he gets unity_support_test crashing
<seb128> Daviey, not especially, but what do need?
<seb128> Daviey, do you need to fix a one time session or do you need a working system where people can log in
<seb128> Daviey, do you need unity or would standard GNOME be fine for you?
<seb128> we will probably not fix unity in your environment now
<seb128> we can easily fix your running session
<Daviey> seb128, eeek
<seb128> or we can make you log in GNOME rather than unity until unity is fixed if that's ok
<seb128> pitti, did you have a chance to check on the retracer bugs? or still busy fighting iso issues?
<pitti> seb128: the former, just uploaded a workaround for the kubuntu failure, and now shepherding it through
<seb128> ok
<gord> when is unity_support_test actually ran? its not part of the unity script
<seb128> gord, gnome-session runs it to determine if unity can be started
<gord> seb128, and if it fails surely its supposed to just go back to the classic desktop?
<seb128> gord, yes
<seb128> gord, still it would be better if it didn't fail since we want people to get unity
<seb128> gord, it seems it was working until recently so the config is able to run unity
<gord> seb128, right, its crashing, that is bad, i'll poke jay about that later but since it crashes the script (or whatever) should just load up default gnome and everything should be fine
<didrocks> (if it fails, we still try to run unity for now)
<gord> there we go :) make it not do that
<gord> ;)
<didrocks> gord: fix nux? ;)
<didrocks> gord: the thing is that there are a lot of false positive (crash but unity running)
<didrocks> gord: so better to fix the tester first
<didrocks> also, this is the gnome-session bug I opened about to "finish the work" to start unity on demand
<gord> didrocks, well then its a crappy test - honestly looking at it, we don't even use those code paths in unity so i don't know what on earth its supposed to be testing
<Daviey> Okay, any ideas what i can do to force Classic in config?
<Daviey> classic will be able to unblock us for today.
<seb128> gnome-session --session=classic-gnome
<seb128> Daviey, run that in whatever script is calling gnome-session for you
<didrocks> right
<Daviey> great
<Daviey> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<fta> hi
<fta> seb128, didrocks; is bug 726063 really fixed??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726063 in compiz "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in draw_decor_list()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726063
<fta> i still get it often here with 1:0.9.4-0ubuntu3
<seb128> fta, right, but there is still a crasher
<didrocks> this one is
<seb128> you are sure it's the same stacktrace?
<didrocks> not all the crashers
<seb128> there is another crasher
<fta> here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574931/
<pitti> seb128: meh - https://bugs.launchpad.net/~apport/ keeps timing out ..
<seb128> pitti, can you just got to ubuntu/+bugs, sort by newer first and see bugs with a lock
<seb128> fta, what do you do to get it usually?
<fta> seb128, not sure, this time, i think it was when i closed fileroller, another time, it was with libreoffice
<pitti> unfortunately I can't search private bugs only
<seb128> pitti, well, sort by first and see those with a lock emblem in the list
<pitti> (yup, doing)
<seb128> pitti, "newest first"
<pitti> ok, 20/20 bugs properly tagged
<seb128> pitti, it's my common way to review recent crashers and dispatch thoses
<pitti> I now check the unity bugs
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, so it's just that we didn't get lot of testers or that unity is stable
<pitti> seb128: hm, amongst the first 150 bugs there is only one private one, which is properly tagged
<pitti> (and retraced)
<pitti> chekcing compiz
<seb128> pitti, ok so there is no bug, thanks for checking
<pitti> compiz has quite a few more
<seb128> pitti, ok, so I start natty a2 and a3 in kvm and started checking what is using the iso
<pitti> seb128: found one bug which isn't tagged, bug 721830
<ubot2> pitti: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/721830)
<seb128> pitti, so /usr/lib/gcc did 22 -> 35
<pitti> MB?
<pitti> uh
<pitti> seb128: so I'd say it does happen from time to time, but not too often (I tagged the missing bug)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, the cc1plus binary was not in a2
<seb128> it's taking 10
<seb128> bug #728374, I hate those
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728374 in nautilus "nautilus assert failure: nautilus: ../../src/xcb_io.c:385: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728374
<pitti> that again?
<seb128> they never stopped
<seb128> we get one of those a week or so
<fta> filed bug 728383 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728383 in compiz "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in draw_decor_list()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728383
<pitti> seb128: I thought we'd have a bug pattern for that
<fta> didrocks, ^^
<fta> didrocks, btw, i still have to kill X after each reboot, compiz crashes on startup, giving me only the wallpaper with nothing else
<fta> [   81.712382] compiz[1697]: segfault at 8 ip 0043e920 sp bfc50458 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[32a000+15a000]
<fta> [  167.245657] SysRq : SAK
<fta> [  167.245699] SAK: killed process 1049 (Xorg): task_session(p)==tty->session
<fta> but the apport file is almost empty
<fta> no core
<didrocks> urgh? and if you relaunch it from a tty?
<didrocks> no crash?
<didrocks> fta: I'm adding the other bug to the list
<fta> once I killed it, it starts fine
<fta> only the 1st session after a reboot
<fta> on 2 different desktops
<fta> one in autologin mode, not the other
<didrocks> without a core file, that would be hard
<didrocks> pitti: some idea why apport can't catch it?
<pitti> I have the same on booting the live system on my mini 10; restarting sessino fixes it
<davmor2> Guys I got something weird going on with my natty install all the apps I've added to the launchs icon have disappeared when I hover over them they are still there and if I open one all the icons below it appear again
<fta> didrocks, when i open the .crash file with apport, it says cannot be reported because of out of memory
<davmor2> s/launchs/launcher
<fta> didrocks, but being out of memory just after a reboot with 8GB of RAM seems like a huge leak
<didrocks> davmor2: this is on the dash, isn't it?
<didrocks> fta: right, dunno, as pitti can reproduce, let's see…
<davmor2> didrocks: no on the app launcher left hand side
<didrocks> davmor2: oh? this one isn't known
<didrocks> but can be the same cause
<davmor2> didrocks: I've just done a quick video of it as soon as it's done I'll drop it on ubuntu one and give you the link
<didrocks> davmor2: please open a bug rather, affect unity upstream and nux please
<davmor2> didrocks: no problems
<didrocks> davmor2: I think it *may* be linked
<didrocks> davmor2: open the bug with ubuntu-bug and say "yes" when it asks you if the issue is graphical
<didrocks> davmor2: we will know all the dirty little secrets of your hardware with that :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I am doing  :)
<davmor2> didrocks: it's a pretty plain system to be honest,  everything works out of the box except the wifi Atheros chip (bug already in place for that though)
<davmor2> didrocks: it's only my test box for Software Center work
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, will be nice to find the common denomitor for those having those gl refresh issues, hence the bug will be of help for that
<davmor2> didrocks: on it's way
<didrocks> excellent :)
<davmor2> didrocks: bug #728393 including video
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728393 in unity "Missing icons in app launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728393
<fta> didrocks, pitti: that startup bug description matches a bug i filed yesterday on my other desktop, with a valid crash file: bug 727636.. not sure it's the same though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727636 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::CairoGraphics::GetBitmap()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727636
<didrocks> davmor2: fta: thanks. I'm chasing dx guys to look at those nux issues :)
<rodrigo_> bigon, around?
<fta> didrocks, the last compiz seems to randomly shift the workspaces around, known?
<didrocks> fta: hum no… do you have a reproducible test case?
<didrocks> I'm using it since last week with 3x2 layout and didn't notice anything
<fta> didrocks, i have 6x1 workspaces, and sometimes, the 6th becomes 1st, shifting everything on the right
<didrocks> urgh
<fta> just happened 2 min ago, doing nothing
<didrocks> log a bug, we'll see if anyone can reproduce
<fta> well, i clicked on the unity side panel
<didrocks> I didn't see any new compiz bug on that though
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> you click on an item right?
<fta> yes
<didrocks> it tries to focus the app in the workspace
<fta> it's a recent regression, it used to work fine
<didrocks> moving ws if you're not in that one
<fta> switching me from a ws to another is fine, but re-numbering the ws is not
<didrocks> yeah, if it's really shifting, I have no clue about such an issue
<didrocks> so please, log a bug, with this description
<fta> didrocks, ok, will do. btw, apport just duped my other bug :(
<fta> so it was fixed after all
<fta> and should be re-opened
<fta> or un-duped
<didrocks> you have the latest compiz isn't it?
<didrocks> (the one from Monday fixing some decorator crashes)
<fta> sure
<didrocks> ok, unduped, then
<didrocks> and reopen
<fta> my uptime is of less than 14h, so i should be fresh unity/compiz wise
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> those racy crashes are hard to be confirmed once they are "fixed"
<didrocks> sorry for the false positive
<chrisccoulson> has anyone else noticed that unity-panel-service is leaking memory like a sieve?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no bug reported and I restart it so often that I can't confirm for sure :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it uses over 1GB after a few hours here ;)
<didrocks> urgh :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, no obvious leak here.. after 14h: fta       2252  0.0  1.8 148144 62524 ?        Sl   Mar02   0:31 /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<seb128> didrocks, the previous crasher was fixed though
<seb128> didrocks, it happened every time you used update-manager and that stopped with the update
<didrocks> weird, not sure what fta has he's sure to be up to date
<seb128> fta, what compiz version do you have?
<didrocks> (I think that apport would not have let him reporting the other crash)
<fta> seb128, i'm up-to-date: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fta> seb128, 1:0.9.4-0ubuntu3
<seb128> didrocks, it apport know you are outdated
<seb128> didrocks, which is not the case if you use a mirror lagging behind
<seb128> didrocks, you think you are uptodate and apport does as well since you are in regard of your mirror
<didrocks> right, but lagging 2 days behind… ;)
<fta> seb128, i'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<fta> didrocks, bug 728428
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728428 in unity "unity messes up with workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728428
<didrocks> fta: thanks, waiting for someone to confirm if they are more clue when it happens
<seb128> never got it to break ws layout here
<bigon> rodrigo_: hey
<bigon> I've seen your mail, the wrapper the guy need to write is due to an not uptodate gjs on his machine
<davmor2> didrocks: weirdly all my icon have come back again after an unlock from screensaver
<didrocks> davmor2: it's really a refresh issue
<davmor2> ah okay that would possibly explain it then everything would of been redrawn
<vish> rodrigo_: hi, in your post about gnome3 ppa, you thanked "allan day", was that for the answer on askubuntu or just something else.. [cause the answer on askubuntu is not from allan ;) ]
<vish> its from > https://launchpad.net/~andrewsomething
<hrww> hello
<hrww> which packages (other then ubuntu-desktop) I should install to be able to login into gnome (or unity) desktop?
<hrww> or which ~/.* dirs I should drop to get rid of old settings from 2.0/2.x gnome era
<vish> hrw: ~/.gconf , ~/.config , ~/.gnome2 and just to be safe ~/.gconfd
<hrw> ok
<vish> hrw: you could keep a backup of ~/.config and try to selectively restore some of it for other apps
<hrw> sure
<hrw> is it normal that compiz segfaults on alt-tab?
 * hrw discovers new world of crashy^Wgnome desktop
<rodrigo_> vish, I thanked allan day for finding that page :)
<rodrigo_> bigon, ok, also your gnome-shell package works great on my desktop machine, but on my laptop it fails with undefined symbol JS_StrictPropertyStub, but seems I'm up-to-date also, so any idea what package I'm missing?
<bigon> rodrigo_: mmmh not really
<hrw-backup> sorry about rejoins but compiz again took down my desktop
<seb128> hrw: can you report a bug using ubuntu-bug?
<seb128> hrw: will apport should catch the crash and suggest to report it
<hrw> sure
<rodrigo_> bigon, hmm, have an older version of xulrunner-2.0, updating that to check if that was the problem
<hrw> bug 728495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728495 in compiz "hangs machine on alt-tab or going to screen corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728495
<seb128> hrw: seems likely to be an ati bug
<hrw> o.. this time only compiz crashed
<hrw> seb128: I did not had this problem with kwin or xfwm4
<didrocks> pitti: do you really want me to fix the LTSP bug?
<didrocks> I have not such a configuration or whatever :)
<seb128> hrw, well they might not use opengl the same way
<hrw> seb128: possible
<hrw> seb128: so time for me to 'dpkg --purge compiz' and enable xfwm4 instead?
<pitti> didrocks: it looked like a problem in the session type autodetection; not necessarily fix, but Stephane had some comments/questions there, perhaps you can verify them and ask him to check a few more things?
<pitti> didrocks: otherwise just bounce it back to c-d-t
<seb128> hrw: it's your system, don't ask me what you should use
<pitti> ^ absolutely feel free to do that -- I just try to find assignees for RC bugs
<seb128> hrw: but if you get a crash please report it
<didrocks> pitti: I'll answer him, but I think the questions were for Patrick
<hrw> seb128: sure, just wanted to say "what options do I have now" in other words
<seb128> hrw, well report your crash to start so we can have a better idea where the issue is
<seb128> hrw, if it's a driver issue the #ubuntu-x guys might have some xorg.conf option to workaround it
<seb128> otherwise you can try to switch between ati and fglrx drivers
<seb128> give us the bug number if you report the crash
<hrw> seb128: ok
<didrocks> answered
<rodrigo_> bigon, ok, fixed it with the update to xulrunner-2.0 and the latest gsettings-desktop-schemas, so working in both of my machines
<rodrigo_> bigon, thanks for working on it!
<bigon> I guess with should make deps thighter
<hrw> *********************************WARN_ONCE*********************************
<hrw> File evergreen_render.c function evergreenTryDrawPrims line 895
<hrw> Rendering was 3 commands larger than predicted size. We might overflow  command buffer.
<hrw> that was given during usage
<seb128> hrw, seems something for #ubuntu-x
<hrw> sure, will go
<stgraber> didrocks: I think compiz/unity did what it was supposed to do, the issue probably is the virtualbox driver
<didrocks> stgraber: I saw some people running it under virtualbox4. Never tried myself
<stgraber> didrocks: the only weird part with ltsp is that the application (unity in this case) runs with a remote X server
<stgraber> didrocks: I know that at least the intel driver works fine for that but maybe something doesn't work that well with the virtualbox driver
<didrocks> stgraber: more than possible, I don't know enough those kind of configuration
<hrw> is there a way to get Alt+RMB==resize window?
<tedg> mterry, I'm getting a conflict merging your visual-nit's branch after the spin button one.  Could you look at that?  I'm not sure how to resolve the merge.
<mterry> tedg, oh yeah, I didn't base one on the other.  looking
<mterry> tedg, guh, .ui conflict
<pitti> didrocks: I'll defer the remaining WIs (mostly unity a11y) to b1 for now, ok?
<didrocks> pitti: dbarth told me he updated all of them yesterday, is it not the case?
<didrocks> maybe worth that rodrigo_ have a look to confirm them or not
<pitti> didrocks: ah, at least some were
 * didrocks *sighs*
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, I'll track even that now, I should have rechecked :/
<hrw> re
<pitti> didrocks: there are some others left as well; I'll go through them now and ask if I encounter an unityish one
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks a bunch :)
<dbarth> didrocks: not all of them yeah maybe
<dbarth> pitti: is that blocking you?
<pitti> dbarth: no, that's fine; I didn't notice that you updated them, thanks
<rodrigo_> didrocks, pitti: yes, sure, what should I review?
<pitti> TheMuso still has two left on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-dx-n-unity-a11y and one on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-n-unity-places
<pitti> but I'll just move them
<pitti> rodrigo_: nevermind for now
<rodrigo_> ok
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Are you okay with this merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/appmenu-gtk/lp718926/+merge/51951
<chrisccoulson> tedg, oh, sorry, i didn't comment yet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks ok, although, i haven't tested it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure mterry did though :)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeay, with the trouble apps we knew about
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i merged it in to my branch now
<tedg> chrisccoulson, mterry, Cool, thanks guys!
<pitti> seb128: FYI, "deferred" is spelled "dropped"
<seb128> pitti, doh, sorry I though both was parsed the same way
<seb128> were
<pitti> fixing now
<pitti> seb128: no, it's dropped or postponed
<seb128> pitti, I wanted to indicate it's delayed to next cycle, not simply dropped
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> fixed to "postponed"
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-3.html should ideally be at 0 after the next run
<mterry> yay pitti!
<mterry> :)
<pitti> mterry: well, I didn't magically fix them all -- just move to b1
<mterry> pitti, pfft, same difference  :)
<didrocks> pitti: with postponed, there will be a way at the start of next cycle to see all "postponed" tasks to retarget them?
<pitti> we should have ~ 30 WIs for beta-1 now
<pitti> didrocks: not a magic one
<mterry> tedg, merged-with-trunk visual-nits branch pushed.  I also snuck in a fix for the manual time spinner always showing UTC time!  (whoops, just used wrong datetime call)
 * didrocks likes magic though :)
<pitti> didrocks: we can walk through the postponed ones on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html and put them on another spec
<pitti> didrocks: or re-target existing specs to o, if most of them are still todo
<didrocks> pitti: ok, fair enough :)
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. "entire spec was postponed" -> retarget
<pitti> "one WI left" -> probably better as a targetted bug
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> thanks for the clarification :)
<tedg> mterry, Cool, thanks!
 * mterry hates futzing with indicator-datetime, because my clock is never right anymore
<pitti> archive freeze lifted; upload away
 * pitti has 7 packages to upload
<chrisccoulson> woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!
<chrisccoulson> firefox menu here we come
<pitti> chrisccoulson: firefox FTW!
<kenvandine> dobey, with banshee, how do i get a u1ms url?
<kenvandine> pitti, woot!
<mvo> pitti: will you do a aptdaemon upload too?
<pitti> mvo: yes
<pitti> mvo: it's part of my "fix up stuff with new g-i"
<pitti> mvo: do you have something else for it still?
<mvo> pitti: excellent, thanks!
<pitti> mvo: tested locally, works fine here
<pitti> oh, and yay for its shiny test suite
<mvo> pitti: I commited a tiny cleanup in the tests today, so revno+=1
<mvo> pitti: but thats it :)
<pitti> mvo: hm, I already prepared orig.tar.gz etc.
<pitti> I guess it doesn't actually change anythign functional?
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I have a question about banshee
<dholbach> if I reset all my banshee config and start from scratch - it should find my U1 music, right?
<mvo> pitti: no, does not need to be in
<rodrigo_> dholbach, yes, if the banshee u1 plugin is installed
<mvo> pitti: bzr-builddeb -S should do everything, right? I mean, the amount of work of adding it should just be changing revno and bzr-builddeb -S. but if everything is dput ready its fine to leave for later
<jcastro> lamalex: hey, at the session we decided to shut off the video source in banshee since it's basically not-so-awesome right?
<dholbach> rodrigo_, yep it is
<pitti> mvo: it doesn't do a new upstream release, tarball, etc.?
<dholbach> rodrigo_, should this be enough to make it work?
<dholbach> rm -r .cache/banshee-1/
<dholbach> rm -r .config/banshee-1/
<dholbach> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/banshee-1
<pitti> mvo: maybe I missed some magic here?
<dobey> kenvandine: you can't get one out of banshee; the feature seems to be very difficult to do in banshee, and we're postponing the "share a link to this song" bit for now
<mvo> pitti: it should be able to do that, pull the right rev automatically, create tarball etc
<pitti> wow
<mvo> its a really cool feature :)
<kenvandine> dobey, ok.. can you give me a valid example?
 * mvo loves it
<rodrigo_> dholbach, hmmm, not sure, I guess so
<lamalex> jcastro, uh, did we?
<lamalex> I don't know if we did
<dholbach> rodrigo_, well, my music doesn't turn up :)
<dobey> kenvandine: https://one.ubuntu.com/music/l/6030897/0
<jcastro> lamalex: you said something like you wanted to do something neat based on time but I don't think we ever got there.
<lamalex> jcastro, we should distro patch in oliver's patch to make it an extension then
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<dobey> kenvandine: clicking "buy it" on there in midori at least works
<jcastro> lamalex: imo we should just turn it off until we have something awesome
<lamalex> so it's easy to remove but add back
<jcastro> k
<lamalex> jcastro, we actually have something awesome but they're unapplied patches
<dobey> kenvandine: firefox is broken due to the issues we discussed the other day with chrisccoulson
<rodrigo_> dholbach, not even the u1 music?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, firefox uploaded \o/
<lamalex> jcastro, we added dvd and tv library management
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah
<jcastro> lamalex: right, and looking at the calendar ...
 * pitti ^5s chrisccoulson -- another WI bites the dust
<chrisccoulson> i need to fix dobey's issue now ;)
<dholbach> rodrigo_, no, and I guess I don't have to set ".ubuntuone/Purchased..." as a folder where my music is, right?
<lamalex> jcastro, yah
<dobey> kenvandine: midori and chromium both work for me though
<rodrigo_> dholbach, no, it already is
<kenvandine> dobey, confirmed, great
<dholbach> rescan library also doesn't help
<rodrigo_> dholbach, don't know much about the banshee extension, but if it works like the rb one, it should just add the ~/.ubuntuone/Pur... as part of your music collection
<kenvandine> dobey, is there already a bug filed about needing to be in the store already for it to work?
<jcastro> lamalex: you have a work item actually: [alexlauni] Ensure video source is decent, and if not, perhaps disable it until we have something nice: TODO
<rodrigo_> dholbach, so, if it's not showing up, it's  a bug there, it seems
<dobey> dholbach: it's a bug we need to fix still
<lamalex> heh I didn't know about that work item :P
<dobey> dholbach: it's known, and filed :)
<dholbach> dobey, aha!
<lamalex> that's not really dx related. I guess that's my community work item
<jcastro> right
<dobey> kenvandine: yes, and already fix for it in libu1 trunk
<lamalex> well, I tried but the patches haven't made it in :(
<lamalex> we got blocked on gio bugs
<kenvandine> cool
<jcastro> lamalex: who can I ping, I can close the loop
<kenvandine> dobey, sponsoring
<dobey> yay
<lamalex> get gabaug to revert the commit that causes gio crashers
<lamalex> (which should be reverted anyway, it freaking fixes a leak with a segfault..)
<lamalex> and then the dvd patch is ready to go, I don't know if the video library patch has been reviewed yet. I haven't had a chance
<jcastro> k
<pitti> mvo: ah, is that the magic?
<pitti> export-upstream=lp:aptdaemon
<pitti> export-upstream-revision=581
<pitti> mvo: i. e. if I'd wanted a newer one, I'd bump that and do bzr bd -S
<pitti> ?
<dobey> dholbach: problem is that neither extension scans an already-existing u1 purchased music library. so if you bought songs in rbox already, they don't show up in banshee automatically when you run it
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, did i beat the LibO menubar integration btw?
<chrisccoulson> does seb128 lose his bet? ;)
<dobey> dholbach: but it's on my radar to fix :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yes :)
<dholbach> dobey, do you have a bug# for it?
<pitti> mvo: I gotta try this, it's too much love to not have
<seb128> chrisccoulson, heh, your firefox upload didn't build yet!
<seb128> let me screw the buildds ;-)
<kenvandine> haha... i think lo-menubar is still in binNEW
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's cheating ;)
<dobey> dholbach: let me find one. i think there are a few filed, but it's somewhat hard to tell what the reporter is talking about exactly sometimes :)
<mvo> pitti: in bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-natty/ there is a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with all the right magic
<dholbach> I hope I was clear enough :)
<seb128> kenvandine, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<seb128> kenvandine, seems not?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, and to be fair, lo-menubar is more buggy
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... great
<pitti> mvo: right; I meant, I need to bump the export-upstream-revision=581 field in that?
<mvo> pitti: it should be able to get the right revision from the debian/changelog version number
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, so lo-menubar beat you to universe :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<mvo> pitti: that worked for me, just add bzrREVNO and it exported the right one
<pitti> trying
<mvo> pitti: I guess the default.conf works too, but changelog seems to win
<dobey> dholbach: yeah, immediately understood what your problem was when i saw your conversation with rodrigo_ :)
<dobey> dholbach: bug #705284 is one of them
<ubot2> dobey: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/705284)
<pitti> mvo: indeed
<dholbach> thanks dobey
<pitti> ♩ it's a kind of maaagic ♫ ♬
<pitti> mvo: this is way too easy!
<mvo> pitti: I love it too
<seb128> kenvandine, how busy are you before ted's tarball start to land?
<kenvandine> kind of busy... sponsoring banshee and need to release indicator-me
<dobey> dholbach: that seems to be the only one filed against the banshee package. i think the others are filed against rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, and i think there's one that's also forwarded upstream already
<kenvandine> what do you need?
<dobey> alright, i'm off to lunch
<dholbach> thanks dobey
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, nothing urgent, I was checking around if someone wants to go the gexiv2 and shotwell update
<seb128> but not hurry for those, I will start by filling the ffe bug
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i'll check in later to see if anyone did them
<dholbach> and the U1 plugin for rhythmbox doesn't work any more either, right?
<mvo> mterry: hey, the new server update fixed the deja-dup review submission, its now possible to see the reviews (and they are very positive)
<mterry> mvo, woo!
<seb128> rodrigo_, hum, are you sure we wanted the new libcanberra in natty?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not sure, just that it included a few fixes, one of which we were carrying
<rodrigo_> seb128, any problem with that version?
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://git.0pointer.de/?p=libcanberra.git;a=commitdiff;h=ff8638d2526d15aa384bc8af13787dedd1495e27 seems wrong since our GNOME still write in gconf and not gsettings
<seb128> http://git.0pointer.de/?p=libcanberra.git
<seb128> rodrigo_, it has only 1 other commit
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, we might need to patch that then
<seb128> rodrigo_, but thanks for fixing the other issues and update the patch otherwise ;-)
<seb128> updating
<rodrigo_> seb128, I guess we can come back to 0.27
<seb128> rodrigo_, let's just revert this commit
<rodrigo_> seb128, I just upgraded to .28 because it was the latest
<rodrigo_> seb128, reverting all commits or just the upgrade to .28?
<seb128> rodrigo_, just the url I pointed which changed the .desktops
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will do it now don't bother
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: hmm, is super+a meant to bring up the apps places, or do an expose-like effect in compiz? currently it's doing both
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there is a conflict and the default should be removed in compiz
<pitti> ok, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: I opened a design task for that 2 weeks ago
<didrocks> still waiting feedback…
 * pitti -> afk; I'll reinstlal my workstation with alpha-3, and then call it a day
<didrocks> see you pitti!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you won't be around to NEW firefox-globalmenu? ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: back online, with a freshly installed alpha-3 :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can do
<chrisccoulson> i wish it would hurry up and finish building ;)
<bcurtiswx> would you recommend be installing fresh installed when one is release (e.g. alpha 3) ?
<pitti> but I'll go AFK for real today RSN
<seb128> pitti, did it keep your installed packages?
<bcurtiswx> wow, that wasn't very good english on my part.. LOL
<pitti> seb128: didn't try that
<bcurtiswx> With alpha 3, is it recommended to fresh install alphas, or keep my dist-upgraded earlier natty
<htorque> hey guys, i was trying out the gnome3 ppa, but gnome-shell won't start. mutter segfaults and restarts four times a second in libmozjs.so (amd64, intel and nouveau)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, dist-upgrading should be just fine
<htorque> should i try to get a backtrace and make this a bug report?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thx
<rodrigo_> htorque, run 'gnome-shell --replace on a terminal, and let's see what it outputs
<seb128> rodrigo_, well he says it segfaults in libmozjs
<seb128> just blame it on firefox being buggy ;-)
<htorque> rodrigo_, that seems to work
<rodrigo_> htorque, segfaults on an undefined symbol?
<chrisccoulson> try rebuilding libgjs
<chrisccoulson> has it been rebuilt since the last firefox update? if not, it needs to be
<chrisccoulson> there was an ABI break
<chrisccoulson> again
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, just looking to see if it was the same segfault I was getting on my laptop
<rodrigo_> htorque, cool, just fyi, I had to upgrade xulrunner-2.0 and gsettings-desktop-schemas to avoid a crash this morning
<pitti> good night everyone!
<htorque> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/575096/
<htorque> good, so starting it manually via 'gnome-shell --replace' works with nouveau and intel, no segfaults
<rodrigo_> htorque, ugh
<rodrigo_> htorque, what version of xulrunner do you have?
<htorque> rodrigo_, 2.0~b12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<rodrigo_> hmm, where is libmozjs located?
<rodrigo_> htorque, seems ok, so not sure about the segfault, if you can run it under gdb?
<micahg> rodrigo_: mozjs is in the xulrunner dir
<htorque> rodrigo_, it fails when booting with auto-login enabled or starting the session from gdm - any hint where i would start gdb?
<rodrigo_> micahg, yeah, found it, thanks
<achiang> does anyone know how /lib/init/fstab influences /etc/fstab? i've experimented by making changes in the former, but they are not reflected in the latter
<dobey> (gtk-update-icon-cache:5507): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<dobey> :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti, well, amd64 has finished building now ;)
<chrisccoulson> i should have switched off the testsuite for this build
<chrisccoulson> it would have finished over an hour ago ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i386 is just about to finish too :)
<fta> grr, i have a big invisible window at the top left of my screen, can't use anything below it
<fta> didrocks, <fta> grr, i have a big invisible window at the top left of my screen, can't use anything below it
<fta> didrocks, any idea?
<didrocks> fta: xkill?
<didrocks> there is one remaining case
<fta> xprop says it's the about me applet
<didrocks> fta: yeah, xkill it
<fta> oh, good
<fta> thanks
<didrocks> but we don't really know how to reproduce it for smspillaz to debug it
<didrocks> yw :)
 * Sweetshark just finished a prototype for LibreOffice Popupmenus in unity.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: excellent \o/
 * Sweetshark dances a bit around ...
<Sweetshark> lol, its 12 lines of Libreoffice Basic, but I had to dig through half of the LO source for it.
<didrocks> oh really?
<kenvandine> yay... i almost have the "Post to... " hint problem in indicator-me fixed!
<tedg> mterry, When you did a merge-upstream on indicator-datetime last week you forgot to tie it to the proper version on trunk.  Not a biggie, but just FYI.
<mterry> tedg, I don't understand, so I'll probably make the same mistake again. Did I not use the right command or just forget to call mark-uploaded or something?
<tedg> mterry, It needs to be something like this:  bzr merge-upstream {tarball} {trunk} -r tag:{tag} --version {version}
<tedg> mterry, So what happened is that it didn't get linked to {trunk} so it thought all the PNGs were generated files in the tarball, and created new file IDs for them.
<mterry> tedg, I don't remember running merge-upstream.  Maybe that explains it.  :)
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, it created the "upstream-0.1.94" revision... so it seems you probably did.  Unless you did that yourself.
<mterry> hm
<mterry> Oh, ok, yah.  I remember that, sorry.  :)
<mterry> Will try to tie to trunk in future
<tedg> mterry, No problem.
<kklimonda1> chrisccoulson: any idea if it's possible to disable logout in gnome, eventually make it require entering admin password?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda1, i don't think so. why would you want to do that?
<kklimonda1> chrisccoulson: to lockdown the desktop as much as possible
<chrisccoulson> the user owns all the processes in their session anyway, so doing that would be pretty difficult ;)
<kklimonda1> chrisccoulson: i.e. creating pseudo-kiosk mode
<micahg> kklimonda1: remove the logout applet from the panel?
<kklimonda1> micahg: right
<kklimonda1> and remove access to terminal
<RAOF> Hm.  My router has almost been considerate by dying after I've ordered a new one.
<RAOF> Sadly, the new one isn't due for 5-7 business days.
<RAOF> I christen today “limited RAOF connectivity day”
<TheMuso> RAOF: That sucks.
<RAOF> It's been slowly dying for a while, but I power-cycled it today to see if I could get it more stable and… it didn't turn back on.
<RAOF> Stability accomplished!
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> What router are you currently suffering with?
<RAOF> A Billion 7something or other.
<RAOF> I've got one of those snazzy Fritz!Box things coming in.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> An old notebook is my router, as I find boxed devices too limiting, and don't have the time to screw around with custom firmware that may or may not work properly with the ahrdware in question.
<RAOF> I don't really want my router to do anything fancy.  Manage my VoIP phone, distribute bits over wireless in my house, ideally do UPnP port forwarding, and prefereably not screw up multicast too much.
<RAOF> The Billion handled those, with the exception of eating zeroconf packets like cand.
<RAOF> s/./y./
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> Yeah, I just want a little more control over the firewall, and have also recently set up a VPN for use when I'm out and about, for mail sync/retrieval from my server etc.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-04
<TheMuso> Eww. How did a previously unreleased Ubuntu version tag make its way into the nautilus packaging branch?
<JackyAlcine> Question: Does the kernel calls the VESA driver if the Nouveau driver fails?
<RAOF> JackyAlcine: No.  X might, though.
<RAOF> Yay.  Turns out 5-7 business days actually meant “today”.  I can haz internet!
<RAOF> Hm.  Although apt seems to be having trouble contacting mirrors half the time with 504 timeouts.  That makes sbuild a sad panda :(
<desrt> RAOF: turns out that the 5-7 business days quote was for _reliable_ internet
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: currently looking at NEW :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<pitti> I'm great! had a long night's sleep, feeling much better
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do we need to seed the package, or did you already make it a recommends from something?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's recommended by firefox. that should be enough to pull it in shouldn't it?
<pitti> ack
<pitti> it is
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: very tired, need a week-end! But otherwise, good :)
<didrocks> happy that latest "kept me busy but I have unity to hack on"-task like the scrollbar overlay is out :)
<didrocks> still have some utouch review to do though :/
<didrocks> and you?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> didrocks: TGIF! (and do try to not work on the WE..)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, pretty busy too. buy i'm glad that the menubar work for firefox has landed now :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh thanks :) (I still need to do the gnome-session stuff as nobody seems to be interested in it)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, congrrats for that \o/
<pitti> didrocks: we postponed that a little bit
<pitti> didrocks: is it that urgent?
<pitti> -- natty/main build deps on libhal-dev:
<pitti> xorg-server
<pitti> bryce_, RAOF: ^ oh noes, it's back!
<pitti> didn't we already kill that previously?
<didrocks> pitti: not really, because the nux detection tool doesn't make the difference between unity and compiz yet
 * pitti hoped to demote the hal source package today
<didrocks> (for hw requirement)
<didrocks> but when if will come, we will need that
<didrocks> and touching that piece earlier than later is the best thing to do :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: TBH, I really hope that one day I'll be able to use firefox with launchpad
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: then, I'll be delighted with your appmenu integration :)
<pitti> didrocks: is there anything on your plate which doesn't require a lot of special knowledge which I could take off you?
<didrocks> pitti: gnome-session, that was why I opened the bug :)
<didrocks> and tried to describe
<didrocks> but I think you're busy, I'll tackle that tomorrow
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> speaking of utouch :)
<pitti> didrocks: not tomorrow..
<didrocks> pitti: well, let's see when I feel I can do it without breaking my mind, rather :)
<didrocks> pitti: I think I'll need your release team hat for a FFe for utouch (just doing a final check first)
<didrocks> pitti: so bug #702630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702630 in mtview "[FFe] New Source Package: mtview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702630
<pitti> micahg: mind if I try building xulrunner-1.9.2 without hal? 2.0 doesn't need it either, and it's the last pacakge holding hal in main
<didrocks> it's a new package which will be in universe
<pitti> didrocks: will looko
<didrocks> (a test tool mainly)
<didrocks> rydberg: am I right or terribly wrong? :)
<rydberg> spot on!
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<pitti> (done)
<pitti> new universe package FFEs are mainly a question of finding an archive admin to process them
<pitti> I'll sign up
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :) I'll upload and NEW it
<Sweetshark> Morning!
<didrocks> (the packaging has been done by rydberg, I've cleaned up and reviewed it)
<rydberg> it has didrocks awesomeness written all over it now ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: do you think we should put the 3.3.1-1ubuntu5 LO and the OOo transitionals in natty? or should we wait for 3.3.2rc1?
<didrocks> s/awesomness/intrusiveness/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, you can do that
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark!
<rydberg> haha
<chrisccoulson> although, i'd prefer xulrunner to be in universe too ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'd like to have the transitionals in soon, as they are currently NBS and thus prone to cleanup
<pitti> Sweetshark: will they change (much) with 3.3.2rc1?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, we still need to sort that out; but I want to see hal gone for good
<chrisccoulson> oh, i still need to open a bug about that too
<pitti> micahg: can I send you the debdiff to commit to https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head ?
<Sweetshark> pitti: I just looked up the git logs and its less than two commits per repo and those seem to be critical fixes anyway. I found no "feature" commits there.
<pitti> Sweetshark: you mean for the oo.o transitional source package?
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, for the upstream changes at rc2
<Sweetshark> ahhh
<Sweetshark> between 3.3.1 and 3.3.2
<Sweetshark> the only thing that changes about the transitionals is how many of them are build.
<Sweetshark> so even less changes there
<Sweetshark> pitti: but we could dput the OOo transitionals now (as they wont change because of a 3.3.2 release), and wait with the LO stuff for 3.3.2 rc1 (which is planned upstream for monday, debian package by tuesday i guess).
<pitti> Sweetshark: sounds like a plan
<pitti> Sweetshark: just tell me where to get the transitional oo.o from and I'll sponsor it
<Sweetshark> pitti: ok, I will prepare the stuff and tell you when you can pick them up from chinstrap
<pitti> awesome, thanks!
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, for the Monday/Tuesday LO upload, could you please drop the -tango recommends?
<pitti> Sweetshark: bug 726921
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726921 in libreoffice "libreoffice-gtk should recommend either libreoffice-style-human or libreoffice-style-tango" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726921
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I didn't follow the full end of the story unfortunately, but is there any move on the gir python override stuff vs our integration tool?
<pitti> didrocks: Debian didn't respond yet :/
<pitti> didrocks: I think for now I'd recommend using dh_python2 and adding an extra symlink to the pysupport dir; or is that too hackish for you?
<didrocks> ok, that's a blocker for s-c, but I think we can still wait a little bit
<pitti> or just use pysupport
<didrocks> no, that's fine to get things moving
<didrocks> will do that on Monday
<pitti> and the overrides shoudl be in the gir*
<Sweetshark> pitti: see bug, fix commited so np
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, will definitively do that and add some FIXME somewhere so that we don't lost sight of it
<didrocks> loose*
<pitti> rockin' -- latest pygobject fixes gdbus server side
 * pitti will test and cherrypick
<didrocks> oh nice!
<pitti> so now we can do full gdbus with gi
 * didrocks is eager to have some test to really do more than a "hello world" gtk app in gi :)
<didrocks> time*
<pitti> didrocks: we have about 6 pygi GTK apps in natty now
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> apport, jockey, software-properties, language-selector, gtimelog, aptdaemon
<didrocks> nice work :)
<pitti> oh, and computer-janitor
<didrocks> is the gdbus really a win for python compared to the previous binding? I remember your blog post about the length it took
<didrocks> excellent, so now the "big application" to port is USC?
<pitti> didrocks: all those niceness patches are upstream now
<pitti> didrocks: so it's about as nice as python-dbus now (you just need to specify the signature, but that's desired and a feature)
<didrocks> yeah, good to know! (and to only use "one way of doing it" between C/python) ;)
<pitti> didrocks: as for gdbus: you need less dependencies, and it's a lot better with threads
<didrocks> yeah, with the separate worker thread. Didn't think about it! Nice win indeed :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh? do you want to take care of the NEWing of mtview (saw the bug report)? as I've done a "review" + advice and not the packaging of all the "utouch*" new stack, I've NEWed them myself (maybe I shouldn't have done that)
<pitti> meh, compiz freeze; there goes my xulrunner build
<pitti> didrocks: *shrug*, too late now :) I can do the binNEW
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't upload yet :)
<didrocks> pitti: I was talking about the stack I NEWed one month ago
<didrocks> as I was doing their reviewed, it was some sort of "pre-AA review for me"
<didrocks> hence the fact I took care if it until the end :)
<didrocks> as it's not "my" packaging
<pitti> micahg, chrisccoulson: can you please commit http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/xulrunner.nohal.debdiff into lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head ? I tested and uploaded it
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ pitti
<seb128> dpm, hey, your keyboard layout bug, can you switch layouts with the keyboard? i.e is that only an issue with the indicator?
<dpm> hey seb128, no, I cannot use the keyboard shortcut to switch layouts
<seb128> dpm, do you run the updated version from yesterday? did you restart your session since?
<dpm> I did an upgrade yesterday and this morning. I first detected it this morning, and I did not restart the session, so I guess I should do this now :)
<dpm> just need to orderly close some windows :)
<seb128> dpm, it would be useful if you could restart gnome-setting-daemon or better your session
<seb128> dpm, no hurry don't close your work just for that
<seb128> dpm, next time you have the opportunity restart it and let me know how it's working
<dpm> seb128, ok, thanks for the pointer. Yeah, as soon as I finish off the couple of things I'm doing I'll restart the session
<dpm> seb128, ok, so restarting the session fixed the problem, I've marked the bug as invalid, thanks for the tip!
<seb128> dpm, thank you for testing ;-)
<dpm> hey, does the indicator-datetime work for anyone? It's been displaying nothing but the time (i.e. no dropdown menu with the calendar) for me for quite a few days
<seb128> dpm, let me know if your previous issue is fixed as well
<seb128> the out of synchro
<seb128> dpm, it works for me but I didn't update yet
<dpm> seb128, it seems to be fixed now, I've just checked
<seb128> great
<seb128> dpm, you can try to kill -9 $(pidof indicator-datetime-service); /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<seb128> dpm, then see if errors are printed
<dpm> ok
<dpm> seb128, here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/575390/ - I'm not sure about the indicator-datetime-service PID, it seems to change quite often
<dpm> ah, that was the pidof part, just a sec...
<dpm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575391/
<seb128> dpm, ok, seems it keeps crashing for you
<dpm> yeah, I'm seeing this behaviour in two natty computers
<seb128> dpm, can you get a stacktrace of the crash?
<seb128> dpm, doing that
<seb128> gdb -p $(unity-panel-service)
<seb128> taht will hang the unity-panel so it stops reloading the indicators
<seb128> then
<seb128> gdb /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<seb128> (gdb) run
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> you might want to indicator libglib2.0-0-dbgsym indicator-datetime-dbgsym before
<dpm> I cannot use unity due to bug 726496, is there anything I should change in the instructions above if I'm in the Classic Desktop (No effect) session?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726496 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Cannot use Unity or Classic desktop with effects after the latest nvidia+xorg update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726496
<seb128> dpm, yes, remove the indicator-applet instead of using gdb on unity-panel-service
<and471> mpt, hey, did you get my email?
<seb128> dpm, then add it back after doing "run" in gdb
<seb128> dpm, the "bt" is after gdb stop saying the indicator crashed
<dpm> ok, thanks, give me a few mins and I'll try that
<mpt> and471, not yet, let me check
<seb128> dpm, thank you ;-)
<dpm> seb128, np. I cannot find the debug symbols package for indicator-datetime. Is there any other one I should install, apart from the glib one?
<mpt> and471, found it, I was searching for the wrong name
<and471> ah :
<and471> :)
<seb128> dpm, not easy to say, just do the few steps and I will ask you again to do them a second time if we lack symbols
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<seb128> dpm, but a first run without those will give us some details on what is needed
<dpm> ok
<mpt> and471, so, I might work on some sketches over the weekend
<and471> cool :)
<and471> mpt, that would be very interesting :)
<dpm> seb128, https://pastebin.canonical.com/44278/ (there is some info about accessing the Canonical calendar there, so I'm pasting it here just in case)
<pitti> rodrigo_: hm, bug 718805 got reopened, apparently it still doesn't work :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718805 in libcanberra "[Natty] system-ready and login sounds do not play" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718805
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, saw it, will look at it
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks
<rodrigo_> seemed to work for me though
<seb128> dpm, ok, seems you have an account where you don't store you password, like you need to type it when you run evolution?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, it should store it, but it never does, and keeps asking me for the password
<seb128> dpm, ok, so there is 2 bugs there
<dpm> (in Evolution, that's where I first set it up)
<seb128> dpm, the crash is bug #724856
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/724856)
<dpm> ok
<seb128> dpm, it's a side effect or the fact it can't access to the calendar
<seb128> dpm, it wants to ask you for your password but the indicator doesn't handle that
<seb128> so rather than asking it crashes
<dpm> ok, understood
<seb128> dpm, does it stop happening if you run evo and authentificate for the calendar?
<seb128> or if you turn off this calendar in evo
<dpm> let me try
<dpm> although the problem is that evo never stores the password for some reason
<seb128> did you open a bug about that?
<dpm> I never bothered, but I will now ;)
<seb128> if not please do, run evo on a command line and see if it prints errors as well
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> ok
<mvo> hey, why exactly is window-picker-applet in main? and do we still need it there?
<seb128> it was used by UNE before
<seb128> but it can probably go to universe now
<mvo> seb128: I can not find it in the seeds or any rdepends, so I guess demotion is fine
<seb128> yes
<mvo> just fixed a ftbfs and stumbled over it there
<seb128> weird, if nothing pulls it in it should be on components-mismatch
<seb128> check with ogra I thin
<seb128> it was probably only staying it due to mobile images
<seb128> but they have unity-2d now
<didrocks> right
<mvo> maybe I don't have the right seed
 * mvo checks
<didrocks> we kept it for the mobile image
<ogra> mvo, the efl UI just moved off the seeds before A3
<didrocks> as seb128 told, I think it's not anymore needed now that there is unity2d
<didrocks> :)
<mvo> ok, cool
 * mvo waves bybye
<ogra> i just didnt find the time to ask for demotion yet
<seb128> well it should show on component-mismatchs
<seb128> something is likely still bringing in
<mvo> still in a seed somewhere?
<mvo> maybe?
<seb128> likely
<seb128> get the seeds directory and grep in it
<Sweetshark> do we have anyone who is familiar with the iternal of openjdk?
<Sweetshark> someone who could comment on bug 710641?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710641 in openjdk-6 "During usage of LibreOffice: A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710641
<mvo> well, I don't have them all, but from netbook it was remvoed 2011-02-15
<seb128> mvo, could still be on a dvd or something
<seb128> brb session restart with the new indicator stack
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~$ apt-cache showsrc window-picker-applet|grep -i section
<ogra> Section: universe/gnome
<ogra> mvo, ??? ^^^
<and471> mvo, hey, long time no speak :) when do you think you could merge the synaptic resize-grip fix ?
<ogra> mvo, the binary is still in main, i wonder if it needs a rebuild or something for the publisher to pick up
<mvo> well, rebuild will be there in a couple of minutes, just upload a ftbfs
<mvo> then we know
<mvo> and471: hey, let me check
<mvo> seb128: are you aware of the gnome-games build failure? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63290767/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.gnome-games_1%3A2.32.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz: dh_girepository: Could not find library libgames-support-gi.so.0
<mvo> and471: looks fine, merging now
<seb128> mvo, no, but pitti might have a clue of that's a gi issue
<pecisk_darbs> hi people, I wanted to ask - what are Ubuntu/Canonical plans with GNOME 3 (except GNOME Shell of course, as Canonical moves forward with Unity)?
<and471> mvo, many thanks
<seb128> pecisk_darbs, what do you want to know exactly?
<seb128> pecisk_darbs, we don't plan to stay on GNOME2 for ever if that's the question
<mvo> and471: thank you! and sorry for the delay, I have no clue why LP did not send me a mail about it
<and471> mvo, no problem :)
<pitti> seb128, mvo: might be missing an -I to the dir where libgames-support-gi.so.0
<pitti> is built?
<pitti> the .so is built fine
<dpm> if I need to file a bug report in the time and date settings, is indicator-datetime the right package? Or do the settings have a separate package?
<seb128> dpm, it's the correct component
<seb128> dpm, check open bugs though some issues a known
<seb128> like some of the settings not working
<dpm> ok, yeah, I'll check, but it seems not to be very locale aware, though :(
 * Sweetshark reboots
<seb128> dpm, how so?
<dpm> seb128, it seems to ignore the locale settings for time and dates in several places. In the first tab to set the time, the date is in ISO format. The appointment times from the Evo calendar are shown in 12-hour format, despite my locale specifying 24-hour format
<dpm> and the explicit setting in the indicator itself to use 24-hour format
<seb128> right
<seb128> I can confirm those
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, as regards the backports of l-s and gdm that I am suggesting, I found it easiest to create branches based on the latest Lucid respective Maverick version and add the Natty stuff, i.e. they are similar to -updates.
<GunnarHj> pitti: For that reason, Scott K. wants that somebody in the desktop team "blesses" bug 719815 before the branches are uploaded. Guess he would like to see something more of a stand-point than the quick bug comment you added last week.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719815 in maverick-backports "Please backport gdm and language-selector to Lucid and Maverick" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719815
<GunnarHj> pitti: Would it be ok with you to provide the requested endorsement?
<seb128> dpm, those 2 crashes you reported, did you already clean the .crashes?
<RAOF> pitti: That hal dependency looks like a false-positive af your tool?  Unless we're secretly planning a kfreebsd kernel? :)
<pitti> RAOF: aah, thanks
<pitti> hah! look what's on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt now \o/
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: I guess you tested the PPA on actual lucid/maverick installations?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes, I did.
<Sweetshark> pitti: Whats the exact the of the desktop meeting on tuesday?
<Sweetshark> 16:30UTC?
<pitti> Sweetshark: exact time?
<pitti> yes
<Sweetshark> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: small correction to mtview's copyright file:
<pitti> Files: * (unless noted below)
<pitti> please just "*"; the "unless noted below" is implicit, and this breaks machine parseability
<pitti> otherwise it's fine, accepted
<didrocks> oh right, I didn't pay attention to that, sorry
<didrocks> changing
<didrocks> pitti: no need for new upload for now? just changing in the vcs, right?
<pitti> didrocks: right
<didrocks> ok, thanks pitti :)
<scarleo> Quick question: Will there be mouse wheel scrolling in Unity Places? (or whatever the app-view is called)
<seb128> scarleo, hey, no reason to not do it, it's just that the unity team focussed on getting features to land recently, those sort of issues will be tackled next
<seb128> scarleo, hey, no reason to not do it, it's just that the unity team focussed on getting features to land recently, those sort of issues will be tackled next.
<seb128> ups
<scarleo> seb128: Great, thanks
<htorque> iirc there's already a bug open for scrolling in the dash
<seb128> scarleo, bug #721447
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721447 in unity "Unable to scroll in Applications/Files and Folders Place using mouse wheel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721447
<seb128> scarleo, if you want to track the issue
<scarleo> seb128: ty
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, can you try if gnome-display lists gnome-display-properties?
<pitti> "gnome-display"?
<seb128> pitti, I think it's rather an issue with 1 letter words than with "-"
<seb128> pitti, in the dash
<pitti> aah
<pitti> seb128: it's called "Bildschirme" here
<seb128> pitti, it's supposed to ignore "-" but use each word for the query, but your example had 1 letter words
<seb128> pitti, well gnome-display-properties is still the command name ;-)
<pitti> seb128: "display" works, "display-" works, "display-p" stops working
<pitti> gnome-display doesn't work
<pitti> seb128: so by that logic, shouldn't it be "d-feet" -> (hyphen elimination) -> "d feet" -> (ignore 1 letters) -> "feet"?
<pitti> "feet" does work
<seb128> weird, it stopped working as well here
<seb128> it's a bug for kamstrup anyway ;-)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, there is something buggy there, I was just wondering if it's one letter words rather than -"
<seb128> "-"
<kamstrup> seb128, pitti: we're not indexing Exec lines
<seb128> kamstrup, well it's Name entries in this case
<seb128> kamstrup, bug #729025
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729025 in unity "dash search does not find names with '-' (d-feet, e-mail)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729025
<pitti> kamstrup: by design, or just omission?
<kamstrup> seb128: gnome-display-properties in Name?
<seb128> kamstrup, no, that was me doing wrong debugging
<kamstrup> pitti: i can't recall :-) I think it's by design
<seb128> kamstrup, d-feet or frozen-bubble are buggy
<kamstrup> pitti: but it's trivial to add
<seb128> kamstrup, but those are the names listed in the place view
<didrocks> and d- is showing d-feet, just when you press f it vanishes
<kamstrup> right, i can see that
<seb128> same for frozen-bubble
<seb128> so it's not 1 char words
<didrocks> same for the file place
<pitti> didrocks: ah, confirmed
<didrocks> kamstrup: if that can help ^^
<didrocks> (yeah, I just found I have an avi called "frozen-bubble") :)
<pitti> for the file place it shouldn't do any magic on the file names; you do want to search for - + :, etc.
<seb128> lol
<kamstrup> didrocks, seb128: don't worry, I think I know why
<kamstrup> pitti, seb128, didrocks: I am hesitant to add Exec to the indexed fields - now that we get Alt-F2 anyway, and most mortal users wont have the faintest idea why searching for "properties" brings up the screen res changer
<pitti> kamstrup: *nod*
<kamstrup> or, what I'm trying to say is that users probably don't know the exec names of apps
<kamstrup> and might be confused
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, Exec= doesn't really make sense as alt + F2 will get it
<kamstrup> but let's wait and see the situation once we have alt-f2 working
<didrocks> "-" support in name is needed though
<kamstrup> if alt-f2 doesn't cut it, it's a 2-liner to add
<kamstrup> agreed
<didrocks> alt-f2 will do it :)
<seb128> kamstrup, right
<dpm> hi pitti, according to the schedule we worked out, next week we should upload the next maverick langpack updates to -proposed and begin testing. Does that still sound ok to you, is that doable?
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<seb128> dpm, did you see my question before?
<seb128> mterry, hello you ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is still an indicator bug in gnome-bt ;-)
<dpm> seb128, I got disconnected for a couple of minutes, I think, I might have not seen it. would you mind repeating the question?
<seb128> dpm, do you still have the .crashes for your crashes?
<dpm> seb128, the ones in /var/crash? Probably
<seb128> it lacks the appmenu symbols and since you did send the minimal crash infos it can't be retraced
<seb128> dpm, is there any reason you don't want to send the normal crash for nautilus?
<seb128> dpm, if you don't I will ask you to install appmenu-gtk-dbgsym and retrace it locally
<dpm> seb128, yeah, it was like 60 MB, IIRC, it takes a while to upload on my connection
<seb128> dpm, can you install appmenu-gtk-dbgsym and see if you get the issue again then?
<seb128> well install it
<seb128> so if you get a crash again it has the missing infos
<dpm> seb128, ok, let me do that
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> seb128, I cannot find an appmenu-gtk-dbgsym package. Any hints on any other name it might have?
<seb128> dpm, deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe
<dpm> oh, I see
<seb128> dpm, do you have that source in your sources.list?
<dpm> ok, thanks
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<pitti> dpm: sure, sounds fine
<dpm> thanks pitti, I'll just ping you at the time next week then
<dpm> seb128, I've attached the nautilus .crash file to the bug. The file itself was only 12 Mb, so it wasn't too bad tu upload. I've installed the debug symbols for next crash. In the meantime I hope this helps
<dpm> and with this, I'll leave for lunch :)
<seb128> dpm, hum, "thanks" I guess, but for next time please use apport to send it again, the retracers know how to handle new bugs, not .crashes in comments of an open issue
<seb128> dpm, enjoy
<seb128> dpm, "thanks" I guess should have come with a ";-)"
<Sweetshark> pitti:  openoffice.org_3.3.0-6ubuntu1_source.changes is on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is Firefox supposed to be using global menu?
<pitti> mterry: it was uploaded to natty and newed this morning
<pitti> so with today's packages yes
<pitti> mterry: (chris is out today, FTR)
<pitti> dist-upgrade does pull in firefox-globalmenu for me
<pitti> mterry: WFM here -- not for you?
 * kenvandine grumbles about LO not using F11 for fullscreen
<mterry> pitti, I don't see the -globalmenu package, but I did get the updated firefox, so thought something was odd.  maybe it's just not built for amd64 yet?
<kenvandine> pitti, i got firefox-globalmenu today
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^
<pitti> mterry: I'm on amd64
<pitti> and I NEWed all arches at once
<kenvandine> me too
<mterry> Hmm, it's in my apt cache
<mterry> But nothing pulled it in to be installed
<pitti> Package: firefox
<pitti> Version: 4.0~b12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<pitti> Recommends: ubufox, firefox-globalmenu
<pitti> looks fine to me
<mterry> I dunno either
<mterry> I have the newer firefox, which clearly Recommends the globalmenu
<pitti> perhaps you used upgrade, not dist-upgrade?
<mterry> Probably.  And once that opportunity passed, dist-upgrade won't show it again, eh?
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> it remembers that it doesn't offer again previously declined recommends
<seb128> re
<seb128> I hate retracers
<seb128> or I hate python packaging on ubuntu not sure ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128, again !?!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I just fixed the i386 one
<seb128> needed to install -reinstall python-launchpadlib
<seb128> why do they break almost daily?!
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, congrats, you just won bug #729065 ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729065 in indicator-appmenu "gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729065
<mterry> yay!  w00
<dobey> hrmm
<pitti> dpm: FYI, I requested a full natty langpack export now; I'm very close to fixing firefox XPI handling
<dobey> i can just upload an updated package with the same version to -proposed right?
<pitti> dobey: same version as where?
<dobey> as the one i previously uploaded to proposed
<dpm> pitti, oh, that's awesome, thanks for the heads up and for working on that
<pitti> dobey: if it hasn't been accepted yet, yes; otherwise you need to bump
<dobey> pitti: accepted into archive, or into -updates?
<pitti> dobey: archive, i. e. into -proposed
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<pitti> ronoc: I now have two audio sliders in the indicator; the upper one works, the second one doesn't change the volume at all, but clicking on it causes RB to reappear (it's sitting in the background, playing)
<seb128> mterry, I found bug #729128 if you run out of bugs and want to add another one to your list
<mterry> seb128, I'm good for now thanks.  :)
<seb128> not sure if it's in the indicator-application stack or libdbusmenu
<seb128> mterry, ok
<seb128> no bot?
<mterry> seb128, I guess keep it in your backpocket
<seb128> I do ;-)
<seb128> or I could start bugging ted as well about indicator bugs, since we are over feature freeze now he should have time for those
<seb128> tedg, ^ you might want to claim that bug
<pitti> there, the xpi/langpack side of firefox translations now work
<pitti> including test cases \o/
<pitti> now, if Firefox would actually check the locale and _select_ the language, that'd be even better..
<pitti> but firefox -UILocale de is all German again
<pitti> dpm: ^ FYI (I'll mail Chris about the locale check problem)
<pitti> but that doesn't stop us from shipping XPIs in langpacks
<dpm> pitti, \o/
<pitti> dpm: note that I just fixed the case of non-devmode
<pitti> dpm: IOW, I completely ignore po2xpi, xpi2xpi etc. and just copy/rename the XPIs as they are to the right place
<pitti> it is soooo much easier now
<pitti> dpm: fixing devmode is part 2 now, I guess
<dpm> pitti, yeah, I agree. The important part is to ship translations first. If it cannot be done this cycle we should talk about it at UDS and perhaps allocate some time for po2xpi on the next one
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ^
<pitti> dpm: hm, lucid cronjobs were disabled (probably for 10.04.2), reenabled
<pitti> keeping natty disabled until next week when I manually rebuild a full export
<pitti> dpm: maverick packages in PPA should be reasonably current (cron job is on)
<dpm> pitti, ok. We didn't talk about it after the point release, but were all langpacks listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA uploaded in the end? i.e. can I clear the page to list the maverick ones next week?
<pitti> dpm: oh, probably missing a few
<pitti> dpm: give me some minutes to copy the remaining good ones
<pitti> (have release meeting, slow..)
<dpm> pitti, cool, thanks
<pitti> dpm: seems only the Polish ones were missing, copying now
<pitti> dpm: copying, you can flush
<pitti> didrocks: do we have an XDG overlay dir for unity?
<didrocks> pitti: not that I know of, why?
<pitti> didrocks: I wonder how to make gnome-cc.desktop appear in unity's app search, but not in gnome classic
<didrocks> oh you mean for some filtered app
<didrocks> yeah, there is .menu blacklist
<didrocks> in the application place
<pitti> didrocks: in classic gnome I don't see /usr/share/applications/gnomecc.desktop (NoDisplay=true), which shuold be kept
<pitti> didrocks: but bug 727823 requests to show it in unity searcherf
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not sure the .menu file can override the NoDisplay=true, isn't it?
<hrw> does someone has idea if bug 720434 will get fixed?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I could add it to unity-place-applications.menu perhaps?
<didrocks> pitti: that's what I told, there is already one
<pitti> didrocks: cool, thanks! I'll play with that
<didrocks> pitti: but this override the NoDisplay=true in the desktop file?
<didrocks> pitti: data/unity-place-applications.menu.in in the source
<pitti> didrocks: I'll figure something out; we might also remove the NoDisplay and filter it out in applications.menu
<didrocks> pitti: if you can show baobab in the same time, that would be awesome :)
<pitti> just needed a first pointer
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: sure, once it works for this, it's trivial to replicate for others
<didrocks> pitti: it's just we blacklisted some before of UNE
<pitti> NotShowIn=KDE;
<didrocks> pitti: just need an update on which one should be shown now :)
<pitti> hm, it's not actually hidden
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, will investigate
<didrocks> it's not a NoDsiplay=true rather?
 * pitti doesn't want to steal more time from you
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, I just see:
<didrocks> NoDisplay=true
<pitti> (and have release meeting)
<didrocks> in /usr/share/applications/gnomecc.desktop
<didrocks> oh, you mean for brasero?
<pitti> didrocks: for baobab
<didrocks> yeah baobab
<didrocks> pitti: it's in the data/unity-place-applications.menu.in
<didrocks> we blacklisted it there for UNE :)
<pitti> ah :)
<pitti> so, I have all pieces of the puzzle together now
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> good luck!
<seb128> pitti, what are you trying to do?
<pitti> seb128: bug 727823
<seb128> where is the bot today? ;-)
 * pitti slaps ubottu
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/727823
<seb128> hum, k, I had some email discussions about that with people as well this week
<hrww> does someone has idea if bug 720434 will get fixed? (sorry if repeated, was disconnected)
<seb128> hrww, not likely since only you get it so far and it has no details
<dpm_> pitti, I've added a simple status table to better keep track of when cronjobs are disabled and need reenabling. I cannot think of an easier automated way, so I think this might do for now. What do you think, do you think you could update the table every time langpack builds are enabled/disabled (or ping me to do it, whatever works best for you)?
<dpm_> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm_> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule/Status
<pitti> seb128: we just got a major netsplit in #meeting as well; I guess the bot is on the other side of the pond
<pitti> dpm_: hm, I'll try to remember
<pitti> dpm_: would it help if I'd export the current crontab to a web accessible dir?
<dpm_> pitti, yeah
<pitti> dpm_: http://macquarie.canonical.com/~langpack/crontab
<hrww> seb128: right
<seb128> pitti, btw the decision to hide the g-c-c entry was before the interface has issues, it's slow to load and has some bugs
<seb128> before -> because
<seb128> pitti, it would make sense to let the place find it but we shouldn't expose it in the indicator
<pitti>  seb128: ok
<pitti> dpm_: I added crontab export to the crontab now :)
<pitti> dpm_: I can also pre-process it in some way if you want
<dpm_> pitti, that'd be cool. I'm only interested in fact in the distro name and if it's enabled or not (and perhaps optionally the day and time)
<pitti> dpm:
<pitti> natty at 14:00 on 2: disabled
<pitti> lucid-updates at 14:00 on 6: enabled
<pitti> maverick-updates at 14:00 on 3: enabled
<pitti> dpm: now I just need to translate the day number into a name..
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that'd be perfect
<pitti> perl -nae 'print ("$F[-1] at $F[1]:00 on ", ("Sun", "Mon", "Tue", "Wed", "Thu", "Fri", "Sat", "Sun")[$F[4]], ": ", ( ($F[0] =~ /^#/) ? "disabled" : "enabled"), "\n")'
<pitti> hah! Perl FTW
<pitti> dpm: http://macquarie.canonical.com/~langpack/crontab
<pitti> dpm: is it possible to include something like that into a moin page (an external link displayed inline)?
<pitti> dpm: if so, I can easily add some || for table formatting
<dpm> pitti, I don't know of any way of doing that, other than having a moin user writing regularly to the page. Let me ask around...
<pitti> dpm: otherwise just link to it
<mterry_> seb128, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/726388 you say you can get similar crashes by running indicator-messages (I assume) under valgrind then running apps.  The messages indicator or the service?
<seb128> mterry_, the service sorry
<mterry_> k, will try
<seb128> mterry_, way to get it, attach gdb to the unity panel service to block it, run the indicator-message-service under valgrind, unblock gdb, open pidgin
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that's what I'll do for now. I'll try to find out if it's possible to update the wiki page in the meantime, and if it is, I might ask you to add table formatting later on
<mterry_> seb128, ah, thanks
<dpm> pitti, thanks, that'll be really helpful!
 * mterry_ still wants a --replace argument for services
<seb128> mterry_, "open pidgin" is by using the indicator menu
<seb128> mterry_, yeah, my workaround is to block the loader with gdb time to start the other instance
<pitti> dpm: btw, you should get added to the langpack group on macquarie, then you can check/change yourself; I'll send an RT
<seb128> mterry_, I got gedit to crash once with the appmenu-gtk bug you made a ppa for btw but I've no clue what I did for that
<pitti> dpm: hm, you don't have a chinstrap account?
<seb128> mterry_, i've the feeling it had with me stopping the unity-panel under gdb, something in appmenu didn't like it
<mterry_> hm
<pitti> dpm: nevermind, mis-grepped
<dpm> ok
<mterry_> seb128, was the pidgin thing 100% reproducable?
<seb128> mterry_, yes, it might have been fixed, do you want me to try?
<mterry_> seb128, please try.  if you can still hit it, maybe I can send a PPA your way.  i have another idea, but would like to be able to test it
<seb128> mterry_, right, still happening
<seb128> mterry_, pidgin segfault on start
<mterry_> seb128, yay.  will let you know when I have a package
<seb128> mterry_, ok
<mterry_> seb128, thanks for being my guinea pig
<seb128> mterry_, thanks for dealing with those bugs ;-)
<seb128> mterry_, do you know if there is a bug about the empathy issues you discussed before btw? seems like that should be on the natty list as well
<mterry_> seb128, empathy issues I thought I had fixed, but I just heard in #ayatana that there are still issues.  So yeah, I guess there are still bugs but not sure about bugs (I recall that all open bugs had been closed)
<mterry_> I mean, not sure about bug numbers
<seb128> ok, I didn't know there was still issues either
<seb128> I just read the discussion earlier
<seb128> I will check on that
<GunnarHj> pitti: Did you put my backports question on hold till you get better time? (which is perfectly fine - just checking that you didn't forget it).
<pitti> GunnarHj: right (release meeting and some other stuff, sorry)
<GunnarHj> pitti: No problem; thx for letting me know.
<pitti> mvo: would you mind fixing up the state of bug 665572? (there's a pending SRU upload for it)
<mvo> pitti: yes, will do after dinner
<pitti> mvo: thanks!
<mterry_> seb128, packages for testing the valgrind crash are here:  https://launchpad.net/~mterry/+archive/ppa2/+packages   not built yet, but you can either wait or build them yourself
<seb128> mterry_, I will build those myself, it's not like it was hours of build ;-)
<dobey> pitti: for bug #661292 - i have a patch i'm working on getting uploaded to -proposed (hence my question earlier); but i think quilt is giving me some grief at the moment
<dobey> but seems to be working, albeit quietly
 * pitti waves good bye, have a nice weekend everyone
<pitti> GunnarHj: (patches ack'ed, thanks for working on this!)
<didrocks1> pitti: see you! enjoy your week-end
<pitti> didrocks1: you too!
<dobey> doh
<dobey> pitti: i was going to ask you to approve my package :)
<dobey> but cheers anyway :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks, Martin. Have a nice weekend!
<seb128> mterry_, the ppa build fixes the crash under valgrind
<mterry_> seb128, yay!!!
<mterry_> seb128, ok, will file a merge
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry_, just curious how do you debug those?
<seb128> by reading the code and understanding the sequences of events?
<mterry_> seb128, these past few where I can't test, yeah
<seb128> or is there any way to make useful logs?
<mterry_> seb128, it's a common pattern of forgetting to cancel pending callbacks when an object the callback relies on dies
<seb128> k
<mterry_> Easy thing to forget to cleanup
<seb128> I guess experience debugging those sort of issues help there ;-)
<mterry_> yeah :)
<seb128> mterry_, thanks
<seb128> mterry_, btw was that the same issue that the g_object_set crash from today?
<dobey> mterry_: are you an archive admin?
<mterry_> seb128, that's what I thought, but the user has reported a different crash with my ppa.  Trying to determine if that's a good or bad sign right now . :)
<mterry_> dobey, no
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> mterry_, ok, found a way to crash easily using your ppa version
<mterry_> seb128, ack!
<mterry_> seb128, so not fixed after all?
<mterry_> seb128, or you talking about the display dialog crash?
<seb128> mterry_, the indicator-messages thing is fixed
<seb128> mterry_, not sure if it's a new one
<seb128> run gedit and close it immediatly
<seb128> or other gtk apps will do I guess
<mterry_> seb128, with the appmenu-gtk version in the ppa I sent you?
<seb128> yes
<mterry_> seb128, OK.  I have to reboot, but will try in a sec
<seb128> mterry, wb
<mterry> seb128, :)
<seb128> mterry, ok, just tried on gconf-editor
<seb128> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/575638/
<seb128> mterry, you will make fun of me again but it's easy to get in valgrind, just close the dialog before it's loaded
<mterry> seb128, I can get it with gedit too
<seb128> like valgrind gconf-editor and click on the close wm button before it finished loading
<didrocks> have a good week-end guys!
<seb128> gconf-editor is faster to load than gedit so it's better to try ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thank, you as well
 * didrocks launches his spam script and go away :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> mterry, gedit seems to crash in some recently used gtk code though
<seb128> well the crash I got in gdb was in that code
<seb128> gconf-editor shows the issue I just pastebined in valgrind
<mterry> bratsche, wait a sec on that timeoujt merge
<bratsche> mterry: I'll let you merge if you want.
<dobey> bratsche: oh, there you are
<mterry> bratsche, I can't, but I think I have a tiny change to fix the new crash
<bratsche> mterry: Actually, are you interested in taking over appmenu-gtk entirely?  I forgot about it, and today is my last day at Canonical.
<bratsche> Hey dobey
<dobey> bratsche: is there a style setting or something i can put in my gtkrc to disable the resize triangles?
<dobey> oh
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey, around at all?
<mterry> bratsche, well, I'm not DX
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yup
<mterry> bratsche, and bye!  :)  good luck!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you know what's up with this FFE for overlay scrollbars?
<rickspencer3> I can't find a bug or anything on it
<seb128> rickspencer3, there is no ffe for it
<rickspencer3> just a mention on sabdfl's blog and a mention in the release meeting this morning
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, wasn't the consensus that it was a ppa thing only for this cycle?
<rickspencer3> so, er ... what's the deal?
<seb128> rickspencer3, we already got crashers due to it
<rickspencer3> seb128, I don't know
<rickspencer3> I just saw it mentioned in the release meeting
<rickspencer3> as a FFE
<rickspencer3> and now I can't get any more info about it
<seb128> seems not a great idea to make gtk unstable in natty for something we don't use
<bratsche> dobey: I don't think so.. there are style properties GtkWindow::resize-grip-width and ::resize-grip-height - maybe you could set them to 0, but I doubt that would be exactly what you want.  We might need to add one to disable it.
<rickspencer3> seb128, I agree
<seb128> rickspencer3, who mentioned the ffe for it? dbarth?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<rickspencer3> just a couple of hours ago in the release meeting
<rickspencer3> so I'm trying to figure out what's going on, because it seems like not a great idea
<dobey> hrmm
<mterry> bratsche, ok, well, new fix pushed.  it should be good now
<mvo> pitti: updated, all the stuff is in natty already
<mterry> seb128, got a fix for the new crash, thanks for noticing
<bratsche> mterry: awesome
<kenvandine> i tried it out...the only thing it worked for was appearances dialog
<seb128> mterry, thanks, want me to try the new version?
<mterry> seb128, sure just to be safe, let me spin it up
<mterry> seb128, in the ppa
<seb128> mterry, ok, you can give me a vcs as well, easier to build that going on launchpad to dget and dpkg-source and build ;-)
<mterry> seb128, lp:~mterry/appmenu-gtk/fix-timeout-crash
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry, ok, will run that for a bit and let you know if I still get an issue
<seb128> dinner time though
<seb128> see you later
<Ampelbein> what is the preferred way of determining the default browser in natty? (i.e. the browser xdg-open/gnome-open will choose when opening http-URLs)
<mterry> Ampelbein, programmatically?
<mterry> Ampelbein, gio has functions for that
<dobey> Ampelbein: it is determined via .desktop files instead of gconf now, if that's what you mean
<Ampelbein> mterry: no, dobey has the answer I wanted ;-) thanks.
<dobey> Ampelbein: x-scheme-handler/ mime types are looked at for what can handle different URI types
<Ampelbein> dobey: so, bug 726504 should have been filed against the chrome-package (the "default browser")
<Ampelbein> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/726504
<dobey> yeah probably
<dobey> although there's no chrome package in ubuntu afaik
<Ampelbein> or in this special case invalid since chrome isn't in ubuntu (chromium is)
<Ampelbein> yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<dobey> i think chromium is fixed already
<dobey> and google will have to fix chrome's .desktop file upstream
<Ampelbein> just out of curiosity, if I have firefox and chromium installed, both will register http URIs for themselves, I can change the default via the preferred applications app.
<Ampelbein> but where does that get saved? sorry if that sounds noobish.
<desrt> does anyone know if it's possible to have a sekret PPA?
<desrt> more to the point: can we get access to them for free?
<desrt> mterry: hey
<desrt> mterry: thanks for your part in the gnome3 ppa.  i'm running it now.  saves me from all the troubles associated with jhbuilding.
<mterry> desrt, yw, my part was small compared to others, but glad it's working.  I've been meaning to look at it again recently and update some bits (like glade).  Is the PPA reasonably up to date?
<desrt> it seems to be bug-compatible with the version i installed via jhbuild from a few days ago :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, do you possibly have time to help with a couple of uploads to lucid-backports and maverick-backports? It's bug 719815, and both pitti and ScottK have cleared the branches for backports.
<mterry> desrt, :)
<desrt> mterry: in particular, the window frame theme seems to be missing...
<desrt> ditto the gtk theme
<seb128> GunnarHj, hi, not really it's over end of the week there, you should try on monday rather on a friday evening
<desrt> mterry: i might believe that this is an ubuntu-specific issue (but i've seen it both with jhbuild and with the PPA)
<seb128> rather "than" on
<mterry> desrt, hrm.  I'm not terribly familiar with gtk3 theming.  Maybe we're just missing an updated package after gtk3's theme support got finalized?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, won't steal your holiday. ;-) No hurry, really.
<desrt> mterry: i'm also not familiar and i haven't had time to look into it
<desrt> have you noticed the problem on your machine, or are you not running shell?
<mterry> desrt, I'm not running the PPA, no
<mterry> desrt, unless I'm updating it
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's not holidays, it's just an end of week evening and no worry it's just that I'm tired enough that I don't want to start on new things and backports are moderated anyway and people doing moderation are probably over their work time for the week as week so better to wait next week rather
<GunnarHj> seb128: s/holiday/weekend/  No problem; have a nice _weekend_. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks, have a nice one as well!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so you released my delicate and comprehensive bug fix for Pithos!
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> I am so da man
<rickspencer3> !
<kenvandine> rickspencer3,  you are!
<kenvandine> i got really tired of that :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> my knowledge of PyGtk is getting scary comprehensive
<rickspencer3> too bad it's so generally inapplicable ;)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you add sound menu support to Pithos
<rickspencer3> ?
<nperry> Evening people.. trying to test gnome3 in natty, however getting this error, any ideas? GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface' does not contain a key named 'automatic-mnemonics'
<bcurtiswx> you mean every 3rd song it didn't want to go to the next one?
<Ampelbein> kenvandine: re your upload of pithos, you versioned it -2ubuntu1, yet debian is at -1 revision?
<Ampelbein> kenvandine: and the debian maintainer just asked in #ubuntu-motu what can be done about it
 * lfaraone waves at kenvandine 
<Ampelbein> lfaraone: I think he's afk
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-05
<kenvandine> Ampelbein, sorry, i should have based off the -1
<kenvandine> i was working off the source branch
<kenvandine> it just included more of the changelog
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, can you change empathy's status through the indicator menu
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, tedg broke dbusmenu :)
<bcurtiswx> aww man.
<bcurtiswx> whoever fixed pithos is amazing
<bcurtiswx> that stupid error when trying to get new songs was annoying
<webdevbyjoss> hey, guys. I have a problem with installing Qt application, because I can't install required qt-lib. is this a good channel to ask for help?
<kklimonda> webdevbyjoss: not really, #ubuntu is a better place to look for support
<webdevbyjoss> thanks
<BigMac> does anyone know when firefox 3.6.15 will be available in the repositories?
<ari-tczew> please check https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/metacity/metacity-fix-717216/+merge/52199
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-06
<desrt> does anybody know why libgtk3.0-0 was renamed to libgtk-3-0?
<desrt> it appears to be a debian thing...
<micahg> desrt: to match Debian
<desrt> micahg: looks like some old packages need recompiles...
<micahg> desrt: what in particular did you run into?
<desrt> micahg: gtk3-engines-murrine won't install
<desrt> i went in and modified the control to change the build depends to the new package name, bumped the verison and built it.  that was enough.
<micahg> desrt: ok, I can take care of that and gtk-theme-engine-clearlooks, thanks for mentioning it, if you have a debdiff for gtk3-engines-murrine, I'd be happy to sponsor it for you
<desrt> http://fpaste.org/8v5m/
<desrt> smallest debdiff evar :)
<micahg> desrt: perfect, thanks
<micahg> desrt: I'm just modifying the changelog to be a little more explicit: Change libgtk3.0-dev build dependency to libgtk-3-dev
<desrt> agreed
<desrt> i think you'll have to change the name too, no?
<desrt> so that the upload is signed by the right person...
<micahg> desrt: no, I can sign with you in the changelog
<desrt> i didn't know that.  cool.
<micahg> desrt: and you'll see it under your uploaded packages in Launchpad
<desrt> scary
<micahg> desrt: well, the build record will show me as the uploader
<micahg> s/build record/upload record
<micahg> desrt: ugh, actually, robert_ancell requested removal, so I'm hesitant to upload
<micahg> bug 723529
<desrt> oh cool
<desrt> just kill it then :)
<desrt> i actually only tried to build it by accident
<desrt> i thought the inability to install that package was why my theme wasn't working properly
<desrt> turned out that i was just missing another package being installed
<micahg> and the other package that was missing seems to have been superseded by gnome-themes-standard
<desrt> yes.  exactly.
<desrt> that's the one i ended up installing
<desrt> i think the correct thing to do is nothing at all :)
<desrt> thanks for the offer of help, though
<micahg> desrt: no problem
<micahg> and the other theme is going as well, perfect
<desrt> alpha are so much fun
<desrt> and by the end everything is always nicely sorted
<micahg> desrt: well, feel free to bring up any other issues you find
<desrt> since you mention it, there is a graphics driver bug
<desrt> i've been talking to anholt about it
<desrt> he has a fix
<desrt> although it can be described as more of a workaround...
<desrt> i think he's planning to make the change upstream
<desrt> it's a very simple tweak in any case
<micahg> desrt: that one you might want to save for raof tomorrow evening (if he's able to get online)
<desrt> other than that, things seem pretty good
<desrt> other than the half-dozen "X has crashed!" dialogs i get at login
<desrt> where X is something that i don't care about
<Ampelbein> jpds: hi, any chance that we can get ubottu/ubot2/ubot4 back in here?
<jpds> Ampelbein: tadaa.wav.
<Ampelbein> jpds: thanks ;-)
<JackyAlcine> Hey guys, I have a problem with nVidia
<JackyAlcine> in my X Server Display Configuration, it's saying it can't parse configuration.
<JackyAlcine> How do I reset my nVidia configuration?
<Ampelbein> JackyAlcine: try 'nvidia-settings -n'
<JackyAlcine> Got the same error in the terminal.
<JackyAlcine> Ah, I think I found the issue; my .nvidia-settings-rc file is corrupt.
<Ampelbein> JackyAlcine: hm, '-n' should prevent the program from reading the config file
<JackyAlcine> Failed to add metamode 'id=128, switchable=no, source=implicit :: :
<JackyAlcine>          360x200 @360x200 +0+0' to screen 0 (on GPU-0).
<JackyAlcine> Ampelbein, I'll try a reboot.
<JackyAlcine> Ampelbein, it worked with just a log off. :D
<Ampelbein> JackyAlcine: that's great!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-27
<TheMuso> Is it just me, or is anybody else unable to click on an icon in the Unity 3D dash and have it activate?
<RAOF> TheMuso: Worked here just now.  I do recall that behaviour yesterday, but I was hoping to chalk it up to my built-from-source unity plugin being awkward; it was also crashing like mad.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hrm ok. This is after updating to latest packages and a reboot this morning...
<RAOF> I'm running cleaner stuff now, and it's working.  For now! :)
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<RAOF> Bah, multiarch.  Stop having conflicting changelog.gz
<jbicha> RAOF: wasn't that supposed to be fixed?
<RAOF> jbicha: Which particular problem?  Multiarch changelogs sometimes getting into a weird super-awesome conflicty state?
<jbicha> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647522
<ubot2`> Debian bug 647522 in gzip "gzip -9n is not deterministic" [Normal,Open]
<RAOF> I'm not sure this was actually the same problem.
<RAOF> But it might have been.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hrm seems things with the dash are working after a reboot.
<TheMuso> Weird.
<stgraber> robert_ancell: apparently the new gnome-screensaver doesn't want to let me unlock it... any thought?
<robert_ancell> stgraber, don't know anything off hand - do you know what version triggered the problem?
<jbicha> stgraber: caps lock? ....lol
<stgraber> oh, now that's really odd. 3.2.1 was failing for me since I installed it, so I just reverted to 3.2.0 and it worked fine
<stgraber> but upgrading again still works
<stgraber> (obviously killing the gnome-screensaver process)
<stgraber> jbicha: hehe, I've been unlocking my screensaver from gnome-screensaver-command for a few days now, so believe me, I made sure I'm typing the right password ;)
<stgraber> though the fact that downgrading/upgrading worked is really odd, maybe one of the binaries got corrupted somehow
<jbicha> oh, a few days? wow
<stgraber> jbicha: yeah, been busy with other things and was initially suspecting some PAM issues, though I then confirmed that pam_unix was indeed called and works fine outside of gnome-screensaver
<stgraber> anyway, the downgrade/upgrade fixed it AFAICS so I'm happy with that
<stgraber> I have my laptop configured to lock after a minute of inactivty, so switching to tty1 and back to unlock was getting slightly annoying ;)
<jbicha> 1 minute, that's hardcore
<stgraber> well, that's the usual time it takes me to loose sight of my laptop when heading somewhere else, so that way I don't have to remember to lock it
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: OK, I'll seed these two then
<pitti> Sweetshark: why does libreoffice-gnome not depend on libreoffice-gtk3?
<pitti> Sweetshark: should we seed -gtk3 explicitly?
<RAOF> You know what's totally awesome?  Writing tests for asynchronous protocol.
<RAOF> Wait, did I say awesome?  I may have meant painful.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey didrocks,  Good morning!
<didrocks> good morning RAOF ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hey RAOF
<pitti> did you have a nice weekend?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> was a nice week-end here, quite short, but really enjoyable :)
<pitti> got a cold last Friday, so we had a very quiet weekend; getting better, though
<didrocks> argh, take care!
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice-gnome hopefully depends on libreoffice-gtk. libreoffice-gtk3 is still _very_ experimental.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, I see; so it should go into universe for now? (because it wants to)
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> Sweetshark: ack, moved
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, could -gtk3 be an alternative to -gtk? meaning "libreoffice-gtk | libreoffice-gtk3"
<ricotz> pitti, hello
<Sweetshark> ricotz: well not yet IMHO. it should be there only for the fearless.
<pitti> hey ricotz, wie gehts?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, alright ;)
<ricotz> pitti, danke, gut
<ricotz> ich hoffe dir auch
<ricotz> Sweetshark, the build size of libreoffice in ppas is still a huge problem :\
<ricotz> pitti, are you able to restart this one https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3239100 ?
<Sweetshark> Moin ricotz, pitti, all!
<RAOF> pitti: I had a very lazy weekend; it was 39C and 37C respectively.  That puts a bit of a crimp on attempting to do anything physical!
<ricotz> pitti, i am not sure when i cancel it if i am able to retry it afterwards
<pitti> ricotz: yes, I am, but woudl that help anything?
<pitti> ricotz: yes, you should be able to
<ricotz> pitti, wgrant said the buildd have different sizes
<micahg> ricotz: if you cancel a PPA build, you cannot restart it
<ricotz> so sometimes it works
<pitti> ah
<pitti> ricotz: I can help you with building it on a particular buildd, but you need to tell me which
<ricotz> pitti, oh let me look
<ricotz> pitti, the previous amd64 build worked fine on rutherfordium (virtual-64)
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3237947
<Sweetshark> chrischoulson: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43868 (last three comments) and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45171
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 43868 in Libreoffice "FILEOPEN document saved with password: correct password not recognized" [Blocker,Closed: fixed]
<pitti> ricotz: and you know that promethium will fail?
<pitti> ricotz: hm, I don't see rutherfordium on https://launchpad.net/builders
<ricotz> pitti, hmm, i dont know
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/builders/rutherfordium
<pitti> I guess it was taken down again for other purposes
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: I read that your LibreOffice works again. What did change? Was it the 3.5.0final upload or did you maybe remove ~/.libreoffice to get it working?
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, dunno, just did a dist-upgrade on Friday, and it started working after that
<rickspencer3> Sweetshark, I saw there was a crasher that I had fixed
<rickspencer3> so I assumed it was that
<Sweetshark> rickspencer3: most likely.
<ricotz> pitti, the lucid amd64 build was smaller by 3gb, so these builder might not -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3239141
<ricotz> pitti, hoping the best for promethium ;)
<ricotz> micahg, thanks for making this clear :)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts? had a good w.e?
<pitti> seb128: fairly quiet, we didn't do much at all; veery relaxing :)
<pitti> quite nice after travelling three weekends in a row
<pitti> and I got a light cold anyway
<seb128> pitti, relaxing is good as well indeed ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, en forme ?
<didrocks> seb128: ouai, on commence toujours pas un crash Xorg, mais ça va :)
<didrocks> et toi?
<seb128> ca va bien, mon xorg est stable ;-)
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz-core/fix-940139/+merge/94715 waouh: '"DOUBLED the CPU performance of compiz."
<seb128> good start of week for compiz ;-)
<pitti> "Status: Superseded" ?
<seb128> pitti, https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz-core/fix-940139/+merge/94728 is the new one it seems
<seb128> (was reading from bug emails)
<pitti> wow indeed!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, will be in this week compiz release :)
<seb128> didrocks, excellent
<didrocks> apparenlty sam had a similar one last cycle but forgot to merge it
<seb128> pitti, so, tell me, how frozen is beta?
<seb128> pitti, is that worth trying to get the nautilus,zg integration patch from dx in or is that better after beta?
<seb128> (the patch does register every file copied to zg)
<pitti> seb128: I'm not driving this time, not sure if we have another rebuild planned
<pitti> better coordinate in #u-release
<pitti> seb128: there's certainly room for a respin still
<seb128> well I wouldn't want a respin for that
<seb128> I guess I can just upload and then ask there to see if they want to let it in or daly
<seb128> delay
<pitti> right
<pitti> Sweetshark: will libreoffice-report-builder realistically come back for precise?
<pitti> Sweetshark: if not, would you mind dropping it from the transitional openoffice.org-report-builder package? (it should just be a "dead" transitional package without dependencies then, to avoid breaking upgrades)
<Sweetshark> for precise -- no it wont.
 * Sweetshark adds todo.
<pitti> thanks
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: chris, old friend!
<tkamppeter_> pitti, hi
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: There is the suspicion going on that your latest oneiric firefox update broke LibreOffice! Isnt that a great way to start the week?
<seb128> is anyone else having alt-tab or issues? like I run gedit from a command line and doing alt-tab once doesn't send me back to it
<tjaalton> uh, why oh why was the "switch desktop" shortcut changed. current one doesn't even work right
<Sweetshark> tjaalton: <flame on>
<micahg> Sweetshark: bug #?
<didrocks> seb128: just tried, works here
<Sweetshark> ricotz: btw, are you on the "libreoffice packaging mailing list"? I get multiple questions because people are missing the 3.4.5 update for oneiric in the ppa now.
<didrocks> tjaalton: it's just a keybinding change, I would be surprise for it to not work well
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I regularly get it, like running dch, alt-tabbing back to the command line and alt-tab goes it my IRC
<didrocks> tjaalton: but for all the keybinding remarks, please ping JohnLea
<tjaalton> didrocks: keeping super down brings the shortcut popup in front
<seb128> tjaalton, or better than ping, please open bugs
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not fun, need to have a reproducible test case when you get a chance to unerstand what's going on
<tjaalton> anyway, was easy to change back..
<didrocks> tjaalton: right, known issue, bug opened even before the upload. It's tricky
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I will try to get one, first step was to see if others get the issue as well ;-)
<didrocks> tjaalton: will be fixed by a compiz upload and an unity patch
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> seb128: never noticed until now, sorry :(
<Sweetshark> micahg: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43868 (last three comments) and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45171, also bug 919659
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 919659 in libreoffice "[Downstream] Can't open/save document or spreadsheet with password" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919659
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 43868 in Libreoffice "FILEOPEN document saved with password: correct password not recognized" [Blocker,Closed: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, oh, how so?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: existing firefox profile+firefox update+LibreOffice-3.4.5 => bad (cant open password protected files anymore)
<micahg> Sweetshark: we don't use the system nss/nspr for firefox/thunderbird anymore, so LO shouldn't be affected by updates
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson, micahg: It is not that critical as LibreOffice 3.4.5 is still in proposed.
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<Sweetshark> micahg: does system nss maybe still read the profiles (and the updates change/migrate them)?
<micahg> Sweetshark: not sure
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: on the LibreOffice side, moggi on #libreoffice-dev is doing excellent work on this. But he just went to work, so will be back later maybe.
<Sweetshark> micahg, chrisccoulson: this bug hits debian, ubuntu and gentoo, but it seems fedora/opensuse are spared by it.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hmm, i guess i am not subscribed then (will do), i removed this package in favour of the official one in oneiric, but i see it is still -proposed
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes and bug 873702 hits the builds to oneiric-proposed, but _not_ the ones in the ppa. So people were happily using the ppa and will not be happy with the same version in proposed.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 873702 in libreoffice "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873702
<asac> didrocks: hello ... got latest upgrades this morning and ctrl+alt+cursor-keys is broken to move around workspaces :/
<Sweetshark> ricotz: why that bug only hits builds to proposed/main, but not ppas is *cough* "interesting" ...
<asac> didrocks: it doesnt do anything
<didrocks> asac: it's not broken, it has been reaffected :)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: it is exactly the same source package
 * didrocks is giving the same answer for the 20th time
<asac> didrocks: what does that mean?
<didrocks> on IRC, email :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: having fun yet? ;)
<didrocks> asac: design changed the shortcut
<asac> didrocks: whats the shortcut?
<asac> now?
<didrocks> asac: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit
<didrocks> asac: please, address any complain to JohnLea :)
 * didrocks changed back the shortcuts finally after trying for 5 days
<seb128> asac, bug #940085
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940085 in compiz "12.04, Compiz Wall plugin default shortcut keys are incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940085
<asac> didrocks: how can i switch workspaces now :)
<asac> i need to do that
<asac> if i cannot do that i am lost :(
<asac> well ... can move all apps to one workspace again
<didrocks> asac: on the documentation, it's Shift + super + arrowss
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i see, there are two huge differences the ppa doesnt build against the -propose pocket, and it depends on ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa !
<didrocks> asac: to move a window on another ws, it's Super + alt + arrows
<asac> hah
<mpt> erg
<asac> when i press that
<asac> i even get the shortcut keys documentation
<asac> while switching
<seb128> right, "known bug"
<didrocks> asac: yeah, known issue
<asac> seems its double occupied
<asac> in this case it was good :)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> asac, got to the control center and put it back to what you want and comment on the bug
<asac> so whats the rational?
<asac> just random ergonomics?
<seb128> there is no point to flood #ubuntu-desktop with it, it's a design,dx decision
<asac> like shift+super is in average better to type
<didrocks> asac: Super is wanted to be the "central point of switching"
<seb128> asac, I think the basis is that they want to make all the standard keybindings super based
<mpt> Super based? Like Nick Minaj?
<asac> if i think about my real keyboard where the super key is like exposited very far outside
<asac> its not better
<mpt> Nicki Minaj, rather
<seb128> asac, i.e always do super-<something>
<seb128> mpt, lol
<asac> didrocks: well ... making super key the central point of switching is not so nice
<asac> because on my real keyboard its not a central key
<didrocks> asac: I'm not supportive of the change for the record
<asac> well
<seb128> asac, well as said better to comment on a but, we all basically agree here and the discussion is not very useful
<asac> i think it makes sense
<asac> somewhat
<didrocks> but something that you need to convince design on
<asac> but only if there were keyboard manufacturers
<seb128> but->bug
<asac> that listened and made ubuntu keys :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> I tried for 5 days, didn't get accustomed to it and made my arms feeling pain
<seb128> asac, maybe it's a first step, make the key actual special
<seb128> then we can convince them we need an ubuntu logo on it ;-)
<asac> and then i have to send in my keyboard so they can make it a centrally located key
 * didrocks would have been happy with Ctrl + Super on his keyboard TBH
<didrocks> Shift + super is quite painful
<asac> let me show you
<asac> thing is ... the ctrl+alt+cursor doesnt do anything now
<asac> so it could have been preserved
<asac> as legacy
<Sweetshark> ricotz: well, there is nothing in of relevance in ubuntu-toolchain-r for oneiric it seems to me. And we had the same issue waaay back with 3.4.4 -- fine in the ppa, broken in proposed. I dont think there is a broken package in proposed for that long.
<didrocks> asac: compiz doesn't support multiple key for the same action
<Sweetshark> ricotz: or is it? hmmmm.
<asac> didrocks: thats odd
<asac> didrocks: is itusing a key/key hashmap rather than key/value?
<asac> hehe
<asac> why do yuou need a unique way from actkion to key?
<didrocks> talk to upstream please ;)
 * didrocks has already more than 12 hours of work to do today
<ricotz> Sweetshark, building against "gnutls26 - 2.12.11-1" rather than 2.10.5-1ubuntu3 looks like a difference to me
<seb128> didrocks, stop replying to random channels IRC comment and get to work! ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I stop replying to your questions on #ubuntu-unity :p
<seb128> didrocks, good first step ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I propose that you switch the nautilus + quicklist work with the nux blacklist :p
<seb128> lol, no thanks :p
<Sweetshark> didrocks: stop whining and write down how awesome I am at
<seb128> didrocks, I'm looking to the nautilus zg stuff to start
<seb128> let's see what I can do next
<Sweetshark> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BjoernMichaelsen/YourDeveloperApplication now that you did sponsor an upload for me ;)
<asac> wasnt there a feature to make ctrl+alt the super key
<BigWhale> Greetings. So, is it safe to select download while updating and install 3rd party software with precise? Is this fuxed yet?
<asac> very down on the low level for old keyboards tha dont have super?
<BigWhale> err fixed.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, an upload is not sufficent for a testimonial :)
<didrocks> seb128: see, you pick your priorities! that's mean :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: does money help?
<seb128> asac, you can look in gnome-control-center, layout, the option button in the bottom right corner
<micahg> Sweetshark: I think he's volunteering for more uploads :)
<seb128> asac, that has all the low level xorg options stuff
<asac> thx
<asac> let me check
<Sweetshark> micahg: indeed
<seb128> ups
<BigWhale> seb128, what's this ex-chat you people are using? :)
<seb128> BigWhale, it's an IRC client, why?
<seb128> well I use xchat-gnome
<seb128> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<BigWhale> Oh... I didn't realize that xchat had such signoff... :> I'm using it too.
<chrisccoulson> nice, http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-57385616-78/telefonica-mozillaphone-costs-10-times-less-than-an-iphone/
<chrisccoulson> when can i get one??! :-)
<seb128> want a crappy phone? ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: ricotz just had an interesting idea about the calc formula l10n bug. unknown to me, the ppa had a dep on the toolchain ppa from ancient natty times. this could be the difference why it does not work in -proposed, but does in the ppa.
<pitti> Sweetshark: the build log should tell you which gcc/ld/etc. version it uses?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems like those a semi-smart-phone, a samsung phone with bada is probably around the same
<BigWhale> hmmm... my mouse just became unresponsive on my new laptop ... in 12.04. is this known bug? :
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've one, I can tell you it's feeling far from a smart phone experience, even if you can do stuff like browse the web etc
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/884366?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 884366 in unity-greeter "Theme is not customizable by downstream (derivative) distros" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> dholbach, hey, I guess that's one for robert_ancell or mterry, but they are both not working at this time
<dholbach> ok, I hope I remember it later on and give them a prod :)
<dholbach> seb128, when is the next gnome release due?
<seb128> I will try to ping them, I looked at it before but I just hate conffiles handling
<dholbach> I was wondering how you'd feel about pushing bug 933710 now so it can be properly tested
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933710 in gnome-desktop3 "Laptops with eDP panels do not suspend when lid closed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933710
<chrisccoulson> dholbach, please do :)
<chrisccoulson> i can test that too
<seb128> dholbach, I can sponsor that now if you want
<chrisccoulson> i have one of those displays
<dholbach> seb128, as you like it - I can do it too
<seb128> same here I think, but I never suspended on lid close :p
<dholbach> I just ran across it
<seb128> dholbach, let me do it, thanks
<dholbach> rock and roll
<seb128> dholbach, I just finished what I was doing
<seb128> thanks for pointing it
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i hope that mozilla's platform is a bit better than bada btw ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it already looks like it is, from what i saw when i saw it demoed
<chrisccoulson> http://www.openwebdevice.com/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> "This is a 100% open project where, for instance, operators and OEMs can actively and openly contribute to the code, instead of Mozilla developing internally and making code drops available."
<chrisccoulson> lol, i wish some other people did that too ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, I just doubt that for 50€ you can get as good hardware that a galaxy or iphone
<seb128> it's like the cost of the device production with the material they use
<seb128> stuff like the screen, cpu etc are no that cheap
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it will end up some decent devices :)
<seb128> I would have prefered a decent phone for half the price
<seb128> rather than a cheap phone ;-)
<seb128> but yeah, let's see
<seb128> I'm sure that has potential on markets where people can't afford expensive smart phones though
<xclaesse> hmm, ctr-alt-up/down does not work anymore in gnome-shell to switch workspace
<xclaesse> in ubuntu precise
<seb128> xclaesse, change the keybindings in the control center
<seb128> xclaesse, we changed the default to be super-shift rather than ctrl-alt
<seb128> xclaesse, btw while you are there, where did the "revert ctrl-del keybinding" changes you commit for nautilus were discussed?
<seb128> xclaesse, it would be nice to add some context in the commits, especially after ui freeze
<xclaesse> they always said the correct fix is the undo, it's now done, I reverted the poor workaround
<xclaesse> as everyone asked on bugzilla
<seb128> xclaesse, did you get an ack from maintainers? where was it discussed ?
<xclaesse> not as if they asked to make that in the first place
<seb128> well "they" are the maintainers, they don't need to ask to do changes to what they maintain...
<xclaesse> they did it after freeze without approval, in previous cycle
<seb128> still, it's like random people want and commited to empathy without asking you or another maintainer
<seb128> that feels weird
<seb128> let's see if one the maintainers actually complain ;-)
<xclaesse> I don't think they use nautilus
<xclaesse> they surely use "rm" to delete a file
<xclaesse> otherwise they would have found immediately that ctr-del is too dangerous with shift-del just next to it
<seb128> or they use dnd or the context menu
<seb128> well anyway I was asking because I looked to the commit to see where it was discussed, i.e bug report or other reference
<seb128> and I wondered if you meant to commit that to master or rather to another vcs and you screwed up
<seb128> seems you meant it ;-)
<xclaesse> I did not discuss it, other than around a beer with fredp :p
<xclaesse> they won't listen anyway
<xclaesse> so I just did it
<seb128> right
<xclaesse> to see what happens
<seb128> it's often not the way to get what you want
<seb128> but let's see
<seb128> I've the popcorn ready :p
<xclaesse> seb128, the bug is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648658
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 648658 in File and Folder Operations "Change the Ctrl+del key back to Del and use notifications instead" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<xclaesse> seb128, what's the rational for changing to shift-super-up/down btw? is that an ubuntu-specific change?
<seb128> xclaesse, yes, it's ubuntu specific, and I think the rational is to have all the standard keybindings based around the super key
<seb128> xclaesse, easier for new users, though confusing for old users, we still discuss how to deal with that
<seb128> xclaesse, it's easy enough to change back in the control center for now while we sort it ouy
<xclaesse> seb128, hmm, ok...
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i officially hate patches to CSS
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though you hated any patches ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i especially hate CSS patches
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw do you still plan to look at g-s-d login time this cycle?
<chrisccoulson> the problem with those is that they tend to end up being one huge chunk, which means that a single character change anywhere in the file causes the entire patch to fail to apply
<chrisccoulson> we get that frequently with thunderbird
<seb128> on my e6410 there is a gap of almost 3 seconds between g-s-d starts and anything else starts
<chrisccoulson> and Cimi thinks he's going to be distro-patching changes to the firefox theme
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems similar to glade patches :p
<chrisccoulson> over my dead body ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i still plan to look at login time
<chrisccoulson> has it regressed on your laptop then?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't checked mine recently
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> I've this 3 seconds gap
<seb128> but during that time xorg is busy with a pink color bar
<seb128> I've a monitors.xml for my config as well
<seb128> I need to test without a stored config
<chrisccoulson> oh, sounds like display probing again ;)
<seb128> could be
<chrisccoulson> this is a typical css patch btw. is this what glade patches look like too? http://paste.ubuntu.com/859061/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: glade patches are worse as they are a real tree
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> sounds fun ;)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: please say hi to moggi_work, the guy running down the mozilla/libreoffice issue.
<moggi_work> chrisccoulson: Sweetshark: hey
<moggi_work> my current assumption is that we have a problem with the new firefox/thunderbird profile
<BigWhale> Why are hotkeys for moving around the desktop remapped? It used to be Meta-Arrows, now it is Super-Arrow. It results in a few weird effects because super is also used for dash and launcher... :>
<BigWhale> ... hmm Meta is now used for HUD ...
<rye> BigWhale, re: super behavior for dash/launcher - bug #940198
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940198 in unity "Help screen activates when switching desktops (dup-of: 939521)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940198
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939521 in unity-distro-priority "Shortcut overlay appears even if you Super + another key" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939521
<seb128> you guys, can you move those discussions to #ubuntu-unity?
<seb128> it's like 5 times we have the keybindings discussion now, it's enough spamming of this channel for dx changes ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<BigWhale> Sorry. I'm just semi-present today. :)
<didrocks> seb128: in fact 5+3 for when you weren't there :p
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> well anyway let's not discuss keybindings anymore here and just redirect to #ubuntu-unity
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> (+8 even ;))
<tkamppeter> pitti, bug 936629 is an Apport permission problem, can you have a look into it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936629 in cups "Printing fails after printing first document " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936629
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes,  it's on my radar
<kamstrup> Anyone know what happened to the bzr-rewrite plugin? It just has an empty package in precise
<seb128> kamstrup, seems micahg broke it
<seb128> kamstrup, i.e packaging error
<seb128> kamstrup, can you open a bug?
<kamstrup> seb128: thanks - was wondering if had a broken setup and was merely seeing some transitional package. Will open a bug
<seb128> kamstrup, thanks
<seb128> kamstrup, you can probably wget http://cdn.debian.net/debian/pool/main/b/bzr-rewrite/bzr-rewrite_0.6.2+bzr242-1_all.deb and dpkg -i it
<seb128> kamstrup, if you want a local fix meanwhile
<kamstrup> seb128: thanks
<seb128> kamstrup, yw
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I knew that this nautilus revert without approval would lead to discussion ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, where?
<seb128> didrocks, #gnome-hackers
<didrocks> ah :)
<desrt> DBO: hey?
<desrt> who is michael hruby?
 * desrt notes that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/446 broke bamf due to some (apparent?) bad merge conflict resolution
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i guess that is mhr3 ;)
<desrt> mhr3: you broke bamf :)
<mhr3> desrt, i did what?
<desrt> mhr3: see url above ^^
<desrt> plz fix :)
 * Sweetshark is going slightly mad debugging bug 562027 ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 562027 in libreoffice "[Upstream] Unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<mhr3> desrt, the removal of that one line doesn't seem right
<desrt> DBO: are you sure this commit is correct: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/366 ?
<desrt> DBO: i think you only own one ref, but you are dropping 2.
<desrt> oh.  read it wrong.  disregard.
 * desrt wonders wtf is going on here
<desrt> this is showing up in valgrind, which i find quite odd... ref() unref() should not be causing a free....
 * desrt digs into closed signal handler
<mhr3> desrt, so what exactly did i break?
<mhr3> afaict i properly merged it - see https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/bamf.export-pid/+merge/93140
<desrt> mhr3: there was a line in the header dropped by the merge
<desrt> the utf8 property getter
<mhr3> desrt, if that wasn't supposed to be removed blame the merge i pasted
<mhr3> i just re-merged it after making a tarball
<desrt> mhr3: i'm afraid my bzr-fu is not up to snuff
<desrt> you're saying this is macro's fault?
<desrt> Trevinho: poke
<mhr3> desrt, no, marco just approved it, it was jason's branch
<desrt> perplexing....
 * desrt doesn't see his name here anywhere
<desrt> mhr3: do you have access to fix it?
<mhr3> desrt, yea, need to merge propose it though, otherwise didrocks would kill me
<didrocks> mhr3: do I need that particular reason to do so? :)
<mhr3> and it looks like i'm pretty close to getting killed by him :P
 * didrocks looks at the pile of prooves against mhr3 on his desk :)
<desrt> didrocks: bzr messed up a merge and deleted a line of code by accident
<desrt> didrocks: it needs to be added back
<didrocks> desrt: yeah yeah, it's all bzr's fault! :)
<didrocks> desrt: which one?
<desrt> didrocks: i prefer to blame tools than coworkers :)
<desrt> see https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/bamf.export-pid/+merge/93140
<desrt> 65 -gchar * bamf_window_get_utf8_prop (BamfWindow *self, const char* prop);
<desrt> 66 +guint32 bamf_window_get_pid (BamfWindow *self);
<didrocks> desrt: but but, tools are your best friends! :)
<desrt> that should have been a straight add -- not a replace
<didrocks> mhr3: you almost break ABI! :)
<desrt> didrocks: not his fault!  remember: blame bzr ;)
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> bad bad bzr :p
 * didrocks rethinks of some sentence "if you cherry-pick this patch for the release, you will assume the consequence" :)
<mhr3> didrocks, damn it, i should have left you do the tarball and the blame could be on you :P
<didrocks> fortunatly, he has chosen the safe side! :)
<didrocks> mhr3: heh, that what you get from helping!
<didrocks> that's*
<desrt> maybe we blame lp, actually
 * desrt got bitten by a similar bug recently
<desrt> i had a working branch, pushed it
<desrt> ted setup an MR
<mhr3> didrocks, so, can i push it directly or do we want a merge?
<desrt> and somehow the MR ended up with a conflicted merge in it
<didrocks> mhr3: no, push it directly
<didrocks> mhr3: all this branch foo was already manual
<didrocks> mhr3: oh no
<didrocks> mhr3: sorry, propose a merge
<didrocks> mhr3: so that it's pushed to the ppa
<mhr3> and you'll want test then, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: self approve it
<mhr3> i'm sooo not writing them :P
<didrocks> mhr3: fine for this once ;)
<desrt> test: grep for bamf_window_get_utf8_prop in the header.  is it there?: test passes!
<didrocks> but shhhhhhh, don't tell anybody
<didrocks> in addition, not to an IRC channel
<desrt> :)
<didrocks> we are only the three of us, that's fine :)
<mhr3> especially not a logged one
<didrocks> right, so "shhhhhhhh" :-)
<desrt> for google: ubuntu canonical bamf unity test merge bzr "no test" "without test" didrocks approved autolanding
<ricotz> seb128, hello, was staying evolution 3.2.x a decision made by the lack of time and man-power or were there serious stability concerns?
<didrocks> desrt: dude, I really hate you sometimes :p
<seb128> ricotz, hey, at UDS time they announced that they would port it to gsettings and webkit this cycle, and knowing evolution there is no way that would result in a stable version
<seb128> ricotz, so we stayed behind
<seb128> ricotz, did they back out from it?
<desrt> didrocks: just trolling to keep my sanity :)
<didrocks> desrt: I'm clearly seeing that ;)
 * desrt attempts to sort out what the hell is going on inside bamffactory
<ricotz> seb128, i think the gsettings transitions was done, not sure about the webkit one
<BigWhale> office time ends! yay!
<ricotz> seb128, but there are requests to have it updated to 3.3
<seb128> ricotz, that's risky and impact on stuff like indicator-datetime
<seb128> ricotz, so not for this cycle
<ricotz> seb128, the problem is most likely the e-d-s transition
<ricotz> seb128, is there anything else serious besides indicator-datetime?
<mhr3> didrocks, i updated https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/bamf.export-pid/+merge/93140
<mhr3> didrocks, now let's see how the merge bot will handle it ;)
 * mhr3 prepares popcorn
<seb128> ricotz, evo is not a trivial codebase, we need to test migrations, and by experience it takes them 2 cycles to get things working as good as before after such transition
<seb128> ricotz, there is no way we do that transition now
<didrocks> mhr3: if something bad happens, it won't be the merger/my fault. It will be launchpad/bzr
<didrocks> mhr3: I learnt that from the best, desrt! :)
<desrt> :D
<desrt> mhr3: are you doing general hacking on bamf?
<mhr3> didrocks, you're a quick learner... but it needs your approve ;)
<desrt> mhr3: if so, and you have some time, i have a fun bug that really really needs tracking down
<mhr3> desrt, no, i just did a tarball cause didrocks was swamped
<ricotz> seb128, ok, thanks, i will forward this
<desrt> ah.  i see.
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, i am hoping nothing will bump its dependencies on e-d-s 3.3
<desrt> http://fpaste.org/H9Oz/ demonstrates a bug in refcounting in bamf
<mhr3> desrt, jason or Trevinho are your people ;)
<seb128> ricotz, it's past feature freeze, I doubt it
<desrt> DBO, Trevinho: ^^
<ricotz> seb128, hoping so ;)
<desrt> if you close a window that was open at the time the program started you get a critical (or crash if under valgrind)
<Daviey> Has anyone reported losing right click ability on synaptic touchpads?
<Sarvatt> Daviey: on a mac touchpad?
<Sarvatt> aka 2 finger press as a right click not actually clicking the right button?
<Sarvatt> if so then yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/941046
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941046 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Recent "clickpad patch" breaks two-finger-right-click" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sweetshark> can anyone confirm if bug 562027 is currently visible on precise? I cant reproduce reproduce it on oneiric and on my precise-VM the only thing that disturbs the logout is the crash reporter popping back into it.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 562027 in libreoffice "[Upstream] Unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<pitti> good night everyone!
<Trevinho> desrt, mhr3: I look to that
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<desrt> Trevinho: i filed a bug with a fix here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/942070
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942070 in bamf "bamf matcher messes up refcounting on views" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> not 100% sure of the fix, but it makes sense to me and it fixes the problem
<DBO> desrt, can you explain the problem in more detail
<mhr3> desrt, is gdbusproxy thread-safe?
<desrt> DBO: "run the attached code and observe criticals"
<desrt> mhr3: i think that doesn't really make sense
<desrt> things that fire signals really need to be owned by a single thread
<desrt> ie: the thread that the signals will be delivered to
<desrt> beyond that, there are varying degrees of what could be classified as threadsafety.  which one did you have in mind?
<mhr3> desrt, so using it from a gio thread is not a good idea? :)
<desrt> i'd guess probably not...
<desrt> like, it's definitely safe to have multiple proxies in use in different threads at the same time
<desrt> but i don't think it makes snese to use a gdbusproxy from a thread other than its 'owner' thread
<desrt> which we actually define in terms of the thread that owns the GMainContext that was the thread-default main context in effect at the time that the gdbusproxy was created
<desrt> (which for all intents and purposes is the thread in which it was created)
<mhr3> thought so, just wanted to have a confirmation from people who know for sure :)
<DBO> desrt, yeah I think you are right
<Trevinho> desrt: I agree :)
<mhr3> DBO, any idea what would cause bamf to think that my devhelp window isn't on my current workspace even if it is?
<Trevinho> Actually I've seen that reffing thing since long time, but I'm not sure why DBO put it inside :)
<desrt> does that mean you'll write the tests for me to get it committed? :)
<DBO> mhr3, do you have latest unity trunk?
<mhr3> DBO, no, i'm running 5.4
<DBO> Trevinho, the internal reffing?
<Trevinho> desrt: do a merge request, and see if you can add to the tests we have inb bamf
<DBO> Trevinho, the matcher shouldn't be reffing but the factory should
<Trevinho> DBO: the reffing on signal... I mean, it's right... But only if it happens on all cases
<desrt> the factory is
<desrt> in a weird roundabout way
<Trevinho> yes, the factory of course
<desrt> it's unclear whether the ref is conceptually owned by the list or the hashtable
<desrt> in reality it's owned by the hashtable
<desrt> (because the function that removes it from the hashtable calls unref() on it)
<desrt> but it gets reffed as it's added to the list...
<DBO> desrt, I simply think of the ref as being owned by the factory, period
<Trevinho> desrt: the ref should be both owned by the internal list and the factory hashtable
<desrt> DBO: sounds good to me :)
<Trevinho> the factory's list has no ownership
<desrt> Trevinho: well.... it gets removed from the list in a weakref handler
<desrt> so the list can't own a proper ref or it would never be removed
<Trevinho> desrt: I mean the cached list of the view (if it's a children)
<DBO> Trevinho, propose/desrt simply propose a merge
 * desrt lets the people with more launchpad experience navigate that
<DBO> good catch desrt
<desrt> thanks for the fast feedback
<micahg> seb128: oops, I thought I checked that, will fix
<didrocks> time for some exercice! /me waves good evening
<seb128> micahg: hey, thanks
<desrt> DBO: hey.  another bug, while we're at it?
<desrt> DBO: it seems that bamf-view is failing to properly cleanup priv->local_name and priv->local_icon in its dispose() -> leaks
<DBO> desrt, Trevinho^^
<DBO> sorry I cant do it now
<Trevinho> desrt: really? I tought I added them...
<desrt> Trevinho: would appear not
<Trevinho> desrt: yes, you're right
<desrt> they're showing up in valgrind and i can't find any trace of them in dispose (and there is no finalize)
<Trevinho> maybe I added them in a branch I didn't push :/
<Trevinho> it happens :P
 * desrt does that a lot :)
 * Trevinho fixes it
<desrt> thanks
 * desrt is nearing 0 leaks on the hud-service rewrite
<Trevinho> DBO, desrt also approve this: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/coverity-fix-937398
 * desrt is not getting involved with approvals
<DBO> Trevinho, done
 * desrt is scared of didrocks, honestly
<DBO> desrt, no worries
<desrt> the guy knows where i live
<Trevinho> desrt: about? :)
<DBO> desrt, hes french
<desrt> Trevinho: if i approve something that has a bug in it, he kills me, right? :)
<DBO> desrt, nah thats normally in an employment contract
<DBO> stupid immune contractors
<Trevinho> DBO: can be sensed to add an hashtable to cache the xprops in libunity?
<DBO> Trevinho, no
<DBO> they might change
<Trevinho> mh ok
<Trevinho> I'm dropping some things you left there...
<Trevinho> DBO, desrt: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/dispose-fixes/+merge/94824
<rickspencer3> does any one know that trick that pitti told me about how to find which Python module is being and naughty and not using goi?
<DBO> Trevinho, apporved and marked as such
<Trevinho> thanks
<broder> rickspencer3: "echo raise Exception >./gtk.py" would probably work :)
<rickspencer3> hey broder
<rickspencer3> well, I guess I would have to add that the goi library somewhere, right?
<broder> a gtk.py in your current directory will supersede the globally installed one
<broder> then anytime anything tries to import gtk, it'll throw and you get a traceback
<dobey> i think that's the first time i've seen someone say goi
<kenvandine> broder, that is a nifty trick
<dobey> in context of py-gi
<dobey> rickspencer3: you can play around with sys.modules also
<rickspencer3> broder, thanks
<dobey> meh, and that movie isn't on blu ray yet :-/
<pitti> rickspencer3: edit /usr/share/pyshared/gobject/constants.py and add a "raise ImportError('not me!')" at the top
 * pitti off again, I didn't actually mean to open IRC
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
 * rickspencer3 pitti &
<mvo> pitti: hm, bug #930839 - I'm pretty sure that no thread (other than the main one) is touching the UI, sure this is not some gtk problem instead?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930839 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base(): Assertion !xcb_xlib_unknown_req_in_deq failed in dequeue_pending_request" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930839
<jono> what is the latest Unity release version in 12.04?
<seb128> jono, you mean the current one of the one we will ship with?
<dobey> jono: i have 5.4.0-0ubuntu2 it seems
<jono> seb128, the current version right now in 12.04
<seb128> jono, what dobey says
<jono> dobey, thanks
<dobey> sure
<jono> I just wanted to ensure I am filing bugs against the right version
<jono> this bug where switching virtual desktops moves the window with focus is driving me nuts
<dobey> jono: you're using the wrong keybinding. stop holding shift down with ctrl+alt
<jono> dobey, I mapped it to Ctrl+Alt Arrows
<jono> dobey, what is the default key-binding for this now?
<dobey> jono: did you change the wrong setting then? moving a window around workspaces has been c-a-s for a very long time
<jono> dobey, Ctrl-Alt-Arrow?
<jono> or Ctrl-Alt-Shift
<dobey> someone decided to change the change workspaces keybinding to be super-shift-arrow
<jono> interesting
<jono> so I re-mapped it to Ctrl-Alt-Arrow
<jono> and Super-Shift-Arrow still works
<jono> which is odd
<dobey> jono: C-A-arrow *was* change workspaces, C-A-S-arrow has been "move current window across workspaces" forever
<jono> dobey, aha
<dobey> jono: you probably changed the wrong setting :)
 * jono checks
<dobey> i had this exact same conversation a few hours ago with jdo :P
<jono> you are right dobey
<jono> I am an idiot
<seb128> lol
<jono> sorry seb128, I will invalidate the bug
<jono> it turns out this is epic bacon user error
<seb128> jono, no worry
<dobey> and there is another bug with a bajillion duplicates about keybinding getting changed, i'm sure
<desrt> aww.  seb went to bed.
<desrt> ==13701==    definitely lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
<desrt> ==13701==    indirectly lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
<desrt> ==13701==      possibly lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
<desrt> ah.  the greatest sight there is.
<chrisccoulson> desrt, oh, that can't be something that we wrote, surely?
<desrt> chrisccoulson: it's the hud after a round of bugfixing :)
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<desrt> well, the hud-service, that is
<Sweetshark> desrt: I have another little pet projects of mine at hand, that could use one of your 'rounds of bugfixing' ....
 * desrt is all rounded up for today
<desrt> gotta do real work now :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: ;)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i subscribed you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpst/+bug/942311
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942311 in libpst "FFe: Update to libpst 0.6.54" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-28
<jbicha> RAOF: howdy, would you mind looking at libosinfo which has been stuck in the new queue for a while?
<RAOF> jbicha: I'd love to, but I'm not an archive admin.  I've just got the powers for SRU work :)
 * RAOF should perhaps start working towards actual AA status.
<jbicha> oh, tricky, I'll try pitti then
<desrt> kenvandine: good evening
<kenvandine> hey desrt
<desrt> what brings you here at this time of night?
<kenvandine> notta, just doing some hacking
<desrt> ditto
<kenvandine> i usually avoid irc in the evenings, less distractions
<kenvandine> but not tonight... very distractable :)
<desrt> wanna help rewrite the hud? :)
<desrt> RAOF: so i just made an interesting discovery
<RAOF> Indeed?
<desrt> RAOF: i'm under unity right now and i can overcome the barriers effortlessly if i aim for the corners
<desrt> but they're still there in the middle of the screen
<RAOF> That's because there's no barrier on the corner.
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> i don't think that's true...
<RAOF> Well, there's no barrier up the top, on the panel.
<desrt> there's something here
<desrt> it's just not very strong
<RAOF> But there is a barrier on the bottom, and you can go under it.
<RAOF> Which is a known bug :)
<RAOF> Actually... didn't I fix that?
 * RAOF is currently in the process of writing tests for that functionality.
<RAOF> Whereupon he shall fix up all the stupid.
<jbicha> all? ;-)
<RAOF> *ALL*
<jbicha> cool
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: can have a look
<smspillaz> RAOF: around ?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Shoot.
<smspillaz> RAOF: do you know what the acceptable ranges of values are for XConfigureWindow ?
<smspillaz> eg for
<smspillaz> xwc.x,y,width,height,border_width
<smspillaz> I know width and height need to be > 1
<RAOF> I don't know offhand.
 * smspillaz has a look at the X sources
<RAOF> smspillaz: Already there :)
<RAOF> smspillaz: You're after dix/window.c:ConfigureWindow :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: yeah, :P
<smspillaz> RAOF: goto ActuallyDoSomething;
<smspillaz> return Success;
<smspillaz> SUCCESS
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Mmm.  I particularly like the way the code inconsistently uses return(Success); and return Success;
<smspillaz> indeed
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! how about you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks!
<rickspencer3> good morning all, what's the word on the street about beta 1?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: respinning now for some issues, but nothing out of the ordinary so far
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> bonjour didrocks
<Sweetshark> g'morning.
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you? happy meeting reminder day!
<pitti> seb128: oh, thanks
<seb128> re
<seb128> hum, dsl ip change
<seb128> pitti, I was saying
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you? happy meeting reminder day!
<seb128> (dunno if that went through before the ip change)
<pitti> seb128: still got that
<seb128> ok
<pitti> Sweetshark: do you have some time to work on the openoffice.org-report-builder package today, to fix upgrades?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, that should work.
<yawstick_1> I deleted the status bar at the bottom where minimized programs usually show
<yawstick_1> using ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop
<yawstick_1> now if i minimize a program cant get it back
<pitti> yawstick_1: get it back with alt+tab
<pitti> yawstick_1: and/or re-add the task bar widget to a different panel
<yawstick_1> Ive added another bar but how do I get the minimized programs to show on it
<pitti> yawstick_1: please continue in #ubuntu
<yawstick_1> i was there and got no response... thanks anyway
<ricotz> good morning
<pitti> hey ricotz
<ricotz> pitti, hi, thanks for sponsoring libpst
<seb128> hey ricotz, seems pitti beat me to it, he sponsored before I had to look at it today ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the sponsoring btw ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<pitti> the early bird catches the upload :)
<ricotz> seb128, i guess there is still vala 0.15.2 and folks 0.6.7 ;)
<seb128> ricotz, I can do vala, the other one will be for kenvandine
<seb128> ricotz, but feel free to work on that and ask for sponsoring ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i am currently doing 0.15.2 and pushed 0.6.7 to gnome3 ppa
<seb128> ok, thanks
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/2278624/+listing-archive-extra
 * seb128 shakes fist at pitti
<pitti> seb128: wh..what did I break?
<seb128> pitti, would you stop closing bugs, you are still a bug ahead of me!
 * pitti hurries to send the report reminder
<pitti> oh, that :)
<seb128> one little bug
<seb128> I will get you, oh yes, I will ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: and I fixed your .xsession-errors bug in trunk, too!
<seb128> pitti, I saw, thanks a lot!
<ricotz> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/2278642/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> might be good to have vala done before uploading folks to have it build against the newer one
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I will do vala first anyway since that's not on the CD
<seb128> the other one will be blocked by the freeze in any case
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> pitti, could you bump the vala builds please? -- https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/2278642/+listing-archive-extra
<pitti> ricotz: done
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<seb128> grrr, hate libxcb
<seb128> why do we keep getting issues on random components due to it
<seb128> ie bug #924612
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924612
<chrisccoulson> the gmail interface sucks. it doesn't let you do "Reply to list"!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, please tell me it doesn't default to reply to all!
 * seb128 hates people replying to the list and to you directly as well
<didrocks> well, thundebird defaulted to reply to all until very recently :)
<chrisccoulson> huh, X just crashed, and after i restarted, my launcher is set to not auto-hide
<chrisccoulson> how annoying :/
<seb128> pitti, bah, those no change rebuild are not fair :p
 * seb128 gives up on catching with pitti
<pitti> seb128: I didn't add tasks
<pitti> to the bugs
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I was speaking about bugs closing count ;-)
<pitti> so I'd hope they wouldn't count?
<pitti> yes, it's rather pointless
<seb128> not sure
<pitti> seb128: if they do, for the huge set of rebuilds (after b1), I'll use LP #12345 then
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<seb128> pitti, no, don't worry about count, it was a side comment ;-)
<seb128> you can maybe catch up with didrocks though :p
<pitti> seb128: nah, competitions should be fair :) so sorry for these extra 5
<seb128> pitti, btw does it make sense to do rebuilds rather than wait another few weeks for stuff to clear by themself on normal uploads and then rebuild what wasn't?
<pitti> seb128: want to upload 5 yourself to catch up?
<seb128> pitti, no that's fine, I will get you even with those 5 :p
<pitti> seb128: well, I already waited for the whole precise cycle until now
<pitti> seb128: these are all packages which haven't built a single time  in precise
<seb128> oh ok, I guess those are sources which don't get a lot of activity
<didrocks> well, depending if you are lucky or not, but you can get a gnome tarball with a lot of upstream fixes:)
<pitti> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/875466/comments/9 is the list, FYI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 875466 in libxt "Lots of packages shipping with broken md5sums" [Medium,In progress]
<pitti> seb128: i. e. mostly stuff that nobody cares about; except perl, I need to have a closer look there
<pitti> I believe it's fixed with most recent mangler, though
<seb128> pitti, oh, I'm supprise that stuff like libxdamage and libxcomposite are on there
<seb128> I though those were actively maintained with X, I guess they are mature and don't get lot of upstream work ;-)
<pitti> right
<Sweetshark> pitti: do we want the libreoffice metapackage depend on libreoffice-gtk btw?
<GunnarHj> micahg: Hi Micah, did you forget https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-settings-daemon/patch43/+merge/91210 ?
<seb128> pitti, can you build bump https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3246056 and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3246057 for me?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<pitti> Sweetshark: we currently seed -gnome, which pulls in -gtk
<pitti> seb128: done
 * pitti utters a loud sigh for the first non-oversized image in months
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120228.1/
<pitti> took some squeezing for sure
<Sweetshark> yes, but if somebody manually reinstalls libreoffice he only gets the fugly generic UI.
<didrocks> pitti: nice!
<nessita> hello everyone! I can no longer swicth workspaces with CTRL+ALT+<direction>... any idea what happened?
<seb128> nessita, hey
<seb128> nessita, upgrade, it's fixed with today updates
<seb128> nessita, it was a design decision reverted
<seb128> nessita, or use super-shift-direction (was the new keybindings)
<nessita> seb128: thanks god it was reverted!
<nessita> :-)
 * nessita updates again
<nessita> seb128: hola, btw :-)
<seb128> nessita, the intend was to have both old and new bindings but it's technically challenging so got postponed to next cycle
<seb128> nessita, hey ;-)
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<nessita> pretty good! and you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm good thanks!
<seb128> pitti, same on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3246089 and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3246090 please? ;-) I did a stupid error in the previous version
<pitti> seb128: bumped
<seb128> pitti, danke
<tkamppeter_> pitti, hi
<pitti> tkamppeter: hallo Till, wie gehts?
<tkamppeter> pitt, gut, it is about PPD updating via CUPS trigger, bug 932882.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932882 in gutenprint "The PPD version (5.2.7) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.8-pre1." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932882
<tkamppeter> pitti, problem is that the updating is not reliable. If in one update run (for example an update to a new distro release) a printer driver package is updated along with cups, the PPD update does not happen.
<tkamppeter> pitti, this is because cups get shut down and the old version stopped making it unconfigured and cups gets only configured again much later in the update process. This makes the printer driver packages not executing the cups trigger as when it is trigger time, between unpacking of all packages and setting up all packages, cups is not configured.
<tkamppeter> pitti, how can I change the dependencies of printer driver packages to assure that the triggers get always executed, for example putting the trigger execution somehow after CUPS being configured?
<pitti> tkamppeter: perhaps you could change the trigger itself
<pitti> tkamppeter: i. e. if the trigger gets called, but cups is not running, you leave a stamp file in /var/run/cups/update-ppd instead
<pitti> tkamppeter: and cups' postinst would then run update-ppd during configure if it finds that stamp file?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the "Processing triggers for cups ..." does not even appear onnn the screen. This is a message of dpkg, telling that the trigger of CUPS will get executed. So the postinst script of CUPS does not get executed at all when it is supposed to do the triggers.
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, that sounds weird; are you sure? perhaps you could add a touch /tmp/trigger-called or so to the postinst to check this?
<nessita> seb128: so, I'm fully up to date, I rebooted, and I still don't have the proper keybindings for switching workspaces... shall I report this?
<seb128> nessita, dpkg -l | grep compiz-plugins-main
<seb128> nessita, what version did you get?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I will try that.
<nessita> seb128: compiz-plugins-main-default            1:0.9.7.0~bzr19-0ubuntu5                     Compiz plugins - main default collection
<seb128> didrocks, ^ help! ;-)
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> so nessita, if you open gnome-control-center
<didrocks> in the keyboard panel, shortcut tab
<desrt> good morning didrocks, seb128, pitti, nessita, tkamppeter
<didrocks> navigation
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> what do you have for ws switching?
<didrocks> hey desrt :)
<desrt> good.  today is the day the hud work gets finished!
<nessita> didrocks: looking!
<nessita> hola desrt!
<seb128> desrt, \o/
<seb128> desrt, I'm reading for testing ;-)
<desrt> seb128: maybe in a few hours i have dbusmenu stuff working again in a preliminary state
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> oh oh
<nessita> didrocks: boo, why I can't resize that window?
<didrocks> pitti: you are going to hate me
<seb128> desrt, ok, let me know
<tkamppeter> desrt, hi
<pitti> didrocks: 'nother respin?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there is the case where compiz has a race
<desrt> pitti: it's not didrocks's fault.  it's bzr.
<didrocks> and sometimes it take the compiz bindings
<didrocks> pitti: should be fine on new install
<nessita> didrocks: looks the shortcut is 'shift+ctrl+alt+left'
<desrt> (this game is getting less and less plausible....)
<didrocks> pitti: but on upgrade, they will take the metacity one
<didrocks> nessita: yeah, I know what you get
<didrocks> pitti: even sam isn't really aware of all the magic integration happening in compiz for that, as the keys are duplicated
<didrocks> pitti: the fact is that unity-2d has different keybindings anyway because of metacity
<desrt> did compiz finally stop using the metacity gconf namespace?
<didrocks> desrt: it still does, but continue copying the same
<didrocks> which makes horrible things like above ^
<didrocks> nessita: you are running 2d or 3d?
 * desrt wonders why they even bothered with only one cycle left to what is seemingly like an increasingly likely switch to gsettings
<didrocks> desrt: well, we want to ship a working LTS :)
<desrt> didrocks: ya.  that's why you don't mess with things and leave them as they are :p
<nessita> didrocks: 2d
<didrocks> pitti: so basically, 3d as the previous ws switching, not 2d
<didrocks> which makes sense, but we can still have a racy upgrade for some
<didrocks> pitti: if we accept that some people still get the old keybinding until beta1, that's fine, I can just stage the upload
<pitti> didrocks: sure, that's fine
<didrocks> ok, uploading then, and let's see how it goes
<pitti> didrocks: would you mind adding a quick sentence about this to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview , so that we have something to point to when users ask?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, doing :)
<pitti> meh, can this silly HUD please stop appearing all the time
<pitti> I'm just switching desktops or do other stuff, I don't just press and release Alt by itself
<didrocks> pitti: there is a compiz version under testing that get the support for it
<didrocks> pitti: however, the unity branch is still not merged
<pitti> didrocks: for better alt key handling you mean?
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> e. g. if I press ctrl+alt and release it, it appears
<desrt> pitti: but... don't you love the hud?
<didrocks> we will have the fundation for it
<pitti> desrt: well, it doesn't to much for me yet, and I don't really use menus much
<didrocks> but not the fix, I set it as unity 5.6 goal
<pitti> didrocks: good to hear
<pitti> I'll just suffer quietly until then :)
<didrocks> pitti: well, HUD is taking 4s blocking everything here
<didrocks> pitti: so, speaking on suffering on false positive… :p
<pitti> desrt: I actually had expected hud to search in bookmarks etc., but it doesn't seem to do any of that
<pitti> that would be convenient in firefox IMHO
<seb128> pitti, it does
<pitti> not here
<desrt> pitti: searching bookmarks is more of a shell thing, imho
<desrt> i wonder if anyone wrote a gnome-shell extension to do that yet
<seb128> pitti, it's supposed I though
<desrt> (or a lense?)
<pitti> oh, it takes a while to find it
<seb128> desrt, hum, it should list anything which is in the menu of the focused app no?
<seb128> desrt, bookmarks are in firefox menus, why shouldn't it work?
<desrt> seb128: because firefox appmenu integration is presently broken? :)
<seb128> desrt, well, then bug, not "it's a shell thing"
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i'm saying that i'd expect it to be a shell thing
<desrt> so i can go straight to my bank or the CBC without first going through the "open a web browser" step
<seb128> right
<rye> seb128, i suppose that hud does not have the menu entries until that menu is opened, as if firefox creates the menus only after click. listening on "before-selected" or something signal
<seb128> rye, oh, right
<seb128> it's chrisccoulson's fault!
<rye> which is why i don't use hud - both firefox and thunderbird, my default apps don't have menus available to hud. And xchat/terminal are perfect with current keybinding.
<rye> btw, while I am still at this - my ubuntuone-indicator is displayed as "Untitled indicator" - what piece of info and how should I supply to unity for it to become titled?
<rye> argh, this is still a unity question, sorry, /me goes to #ubuntu-unity
<Sweetshark> ricotz: "The new ppa update for LibreOffice for Ubuntu Lucid is broken: the 'print file directly' toolbar icon points to 'pdf' rather than to the default printer."
<Sweetshark> ricotz: Could you check that? Its a (unpublished) comment on the TDF blog.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, works as expected here
<ricotz> Sweetshark, "direct printing" uses the default printer, and pdf export works too
<desrt> tedg: hey
<desrt> tedg: can i grab a slice of your time?
<desrt> tedg: the appmenu registrar sends WindowRegistered signals, but never WindowUnregistered
<tedg> desrt, Hmm, I thought it did on shutdown...
<desrt> erm.  maybe.
<tedg> desrt, Perhaps the object isn't getting unref'd
<desrt> but i'd expect it to do so when the window closes
<desrt> (unless that's what you meant...)
<tedg> Yeah, it seems that it should.
<desrt> so
<desrt> gdbus monitor --session --dest com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar --object-path /com/canonical/AppMenu/Registrar
<desrt> open a window, close it, open a window, close it
<desrt> you see only WindowRegistered signals
<tedg> But, I guess there's not a *huge* worry there in that the amount of memory is tiny if there's no items.
<desrt> tedg: well, as you mention, it probably indicates some sort of leak or other memory problem within the appmenu registrar
<desrt> and it's also raining on my parade :)
<tedg> It would be a slight leak for applications that stayed open for a very long time and opened and closed lots of windows.
<desrt> i disagree with that...
<desrt> the unregister doesn't even get sent when the entire app is closed
<tedg> Oh,  you're saying the registrar doesn't send it... I thought you were saying the application.
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<desrt> so being logged in and opening/closing apps for a few weeks results in more and more leaks
<desrt> (probably small leaks, but still...)
<tedg> I bet it's just not sending that signal.  I mean, I only had it there to play with, I don't think anyone uses it :-)
 * desrt uses it now :)
<desrt> i wrote a rather complete client for the registrar yesterday
<tedg> Okay, fine, edit: "anyone important"  ;-)
<desrt> which was probably a waste of my time
<desrt> since afaik, the hud service will soon be in the same process as the registrar
<desrt> but it's useful code anyway :)
<tedg> Heh, good for testing I'd imagine.
<desrt> it already found a bug!
<pitti> seb128: there's not much on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-02-28, so I don't expect that we have a meeting today
<pitti> seb128: but if something turns up, would you be able to run it? I have an appointment this evening
<seb128> pitti, sure, no problem
<kenvandine> hello everyone!
<kenvandine> i need to run out for an hour or so
<kenvandine> bbl
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<seb128> hey kenvandine, bye kenvandine ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, i guess i'll miss you, so good night :)
<pitti> kenvandine: o/
<jbicha> man, trying to package boxes is frustrating, now I need a new libvirt, libvirt-glib, & tracker
<kenvandine> jbicha, fun stuff!
 * kenvandine heads out
<pitti> jbicha: urgh -- tracker for boxes!?
<pitti> jbicha: I thought boxes was a VM host, not an entire OS
<jbicha> pitti: yeah, so you don't have to remember where you stuck your iso's?
<jbicha> lol
<pitti> jbicha: does it have a mail client yet?
<seb128> does it make coffee?
<pitti> Sweetshark, didrocks: not sure whether Trevinho already talked to you, seems the current oneiric-proposed libreoffice changes -tool to --tool in a .desktop file which breaks bamf
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, and I asked him to check with Sweetshark ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark, didrocks: in the interest of also supporting backports (which have -tool) and avoid another huge download, it seems to me that it's easier to backport the bamf fix than reverting this in LibO?
<didrocks> (and you to ensure you are aware on the SRU side)
<pitti> err, the backports have --tool, I mean
<didrocks> hum, yeah, but that would mean that the libroffice and bamf should be released at the same time?
<didrocks> not sure about the policy of a SRU breaking another SRU
<pitti> didrocks: yes, they would; that's why I'm asking, it's not a normal situation
<pitti> for a "normal" package we'd just revert that bit
<didrocks> we can backport bamf I guess, Trevinho, thoughts?
<pitti> and I'm not against reverting it in the LibO SRU, but according to ricotz there's a magnitude of 10.000 users running his PPA backports alone
<Sweetshark> pitti: backports was my argument too.
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes it's basically a copy&paste
<pitti> so it seems to make more sense to SRU this to lucid and oneiric
<Trevinho> to the oneiric branch
<Trevinho> I can prepare it if you want
<didrocks> Sweetshark: would be nice to have that checked on libroffice upload btw :)
<pitti> didrocks: well, not strictly "at the same time"; it's rather "no later than LibO", moving it to -updates before is no problem
<pitti> Trevinho: would it be easy to backport to lucid, too? that has the same problem
<pitti> (with newer LibO versions, I mean)
<Sweetshark> pitti, didrocks: bug 873702 and bug 919659 are blockers anyway
<didrocks> pitti: well, it will break as well the matching on -tool, isn't it? if it's released before
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 873702 in libreoffice "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873702
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 919659 in libreoffice "Can't open/save document or spreadsheet with password" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919659
<Trevinho> pitti: I'm not sure what version of bamf is using lucid
<didrocks> Sweetshark: right, I'm just telling it would be nice to have that tested when you upload a new libroffice :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: ah, yes. willdo.
<didrocks> I guess we don't really care about lucid?
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, it still had the old name back then, what was it again?
<didrocks> unity is not installed
<pitti> didrocks: ah, right
<didrocks> pitti: I know, it feels like ages, isn't it? ;)
<pitti> ricotz was telling me about his LibO 3.5 lucid PPA
<pitti> so I guess it doesn't matter any more
<pitti> s/any more/for lucid/
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> didrocks: yeah..
<didrocks> so Trevinho, we can backport that for oneiric
<didrocks> Trevinho: tomorrow is my sponsoring shift, nice timing!
<didrocks> :)
<Trevinho> :)
 * Trevinho backporting
<didrocks> Trevinho: just ping me or send the merge proposal my way
<mterry> seb128, heyo.  Just FYI so we don't tromp each other's changes again, the nautilus you based your ubuntu-desktop PPA version on hasn't been accepted into the archive yet.  So when you push yours, just check for that and use -v if necessary
<pitti> back in the days, when computers were still real computers, and men still real men, and green furry animals from Alpha Centaury were still real green furry animals
<Sweetshark> LO 3.5.0/3.5.1 still has a few issues, but in my guess is still better/stable in general than some 3.4.3/4 already anyway ...
<pitti> and ubuntu was brown! http://www.tuxtree.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Ubuntu-desktop-2-410-20080706.png
<seb128> mterry, hey, I noticed but thanks for the warning, I plan to stack nautilus and gnome-control-center change and not upload before thursday, no need to queue uploads during freeze
<Daviey> pitti: is that screenshot a mockup for 12.10? :)
<seb128> mterry, good to see you on bug fixing btw ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: back in those days I had a customized gentoo desktop with -funroll-loops ...
<pitti> Daviey: radical desktop simplification
<mterry> seb128, heh :)  my fav thing to do
<Daviey> pitti: seems to have a global desktop menu? :)
<didrocks> pitti: I remember in 2007, for various reason, I had no network connexion anymore and in the research center I was, I needed to reinstall my computer and upgraded. I found a warty CD image to boot from. It was already a shock like "did I really used that at some point?" :) I can't imagine if I have to do the same experiment today
<Sweetshark> Daviey: trollbaiting much arent you?
<Sweetshark> ;)
<Trevinho> pitti, Sweetshark can you take care of opening a bug and of the SRU testcases?
<Daviey> Sweetshark: I try.
<desrt> Trevinho: seems the bamf changes have not all landed yet?
<desrt> two outta three ain't bad, of course
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, thanks for backporting it
<desrt> but the one left is the serious one :)
<Trevinho> ricotz: yw
<Trevinho> desrt: did you propose a merge for your fixes?
<seb128> desrt, you will need to talk to didrocks I guess ;-) he frozen the unity trunks earlier
<Trevinho> I saw only the patch
<desrt> Trevinho: i opened a bug and did a patch
<desrt> i was expecting someone with launchpad-fu to do all the other stuff
<Trevinho> desrt: can you please do the MR as well, it would be faster to get included
<didrocks> it's a cold day :)
<seb128> desrt, you refuse to use lp on principle right? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i've used it soem times before
<ricotz> pitti, 3.5 is actually in the official libreoffice ppa now for lucid and oneiric
<seb128> desrt, how hard can it be, bzr commit, bzr push, bzr lp-submit
<desrt> but it seems that every time i do, something is screwed up
<ricotz> pitti, just building it in my ppa
<desrt> like i pushed a branch before... a *branch*
<desrt> then did a merge proposal
<seb128> desrt, I admit, commit and push are hard to use commands new in vcs worlds :p
<desrt> and somehow the result was a conflicted diff
<desrt> i'm not really sure how a branch, that i push as a whole entity, can be conflicted
<seb128> desrt, well maybe the vcs you branched off changed while you were doing your change
<mterry> desrt, trunk probably changed since you made your branch?
<desrt> actually... ted did the merge proposal, i think
<desrt> maybe?
<desrt> either way, my MR got rejected
<desrt> so i'm bitter :p
<seb128> desrt, honestly it's trivial, bzr branch lp:something, hack, bzr commit, bzr push lp:~desrt/something/fix; bzr lp-submit
<mterry> famously thin-skinned desrt
<desrt> seb128: i'll try again :D
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> bzr: ERROR: Conflicts detected in working tree.  Use "bzr conflicts" to list, "bzr resolve FILE" to resolve.
<seb128> desrt, let me know if that doesn't work for some reason
<desrt> argghghg
<desrt> Text conflict in lib/libbamf/bamf-window.c
<seb128> mterry, btw I will put a bunch of extra stuff on the milestones bugs list so you and others don't get short of bugs to pick on ;-)
<desrt> lulz.  no changes in this file at all.
 * desrt resolves it, i guess?
<seb128> desrt, bzr diff it or lock for >>>
<seb128> desrt, don't, you will have conflict markers in there
<desrt> seb128: ya.  there's absolutely nothing there at al.
<seb128> desrt, if you are sure you have no change just bzr revert lib/libbamf/bamf-window.c && bzr resolve lib/libbamf/bamf-window.c
<seb128> desrt, you can cp the file before
<seb128> just to diff it later and see what was the diff ;-)
<desrt> there is no change at all
<desrt> not sure what happened
<seb128> weird
<seb128> well bzr revert && bzr resolve
<seb128> the revert to be sure
<seb128> well, revert just the file
<desrt> erm
<seb128> not the whole tree
<desrt> did that just blow away all my changes?
<desrt> arghghgh
<seb128> desrt, you have .~1~ with the version before revert
<desrt> it was a small change. i'll just make it again
 * desrt decides to stop typing 'bzr' things he doesn't fully understand
<seb128> desrt, you should have your file.~1~ which was the pre revert
<desrt> oh.  handy.
<desrt> i understand that :)
<seb128> I'm sure there is a command to restore those, or undo the revert, I don't know it though
<seb128> desrt, bzr revert is basically "undo any local change" you can use it on the tree or on a file
<seb128> desrt, i.e bzr revert lib/libbamf/bamf-window.c && bzr resolve lib/libbamf/bamf-window.c
<desrt> sounds like git reset --hard
<seb128> desrt, is "go back to the vcs version and declare the conflict resolved"
<desrt> btw: is there some preferred notation for bug numbers?
 * desrt has seen (lp: #234234) in places
<didrocks> --fixes lp:234234
<didrocks> when you commit
<desrt> thanks
<didrocks> it links your branch to the bug :)
<seb128> desrt, in changelogs what matters is "lp: #nnn"
<seb128> desrt, you can put in between parenthesis or not doesn't matter
<desrt> The Ubuntu computer called moonpix now has access to your Launchpad account
<desrt> scary :)
<Trevinho> I do prefer to do that via web interface btw
<seb128> desrt, but yeah, for commit what didrocks said
<seb128> Trevinho, the lp-submit?
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/bamf/refcount-fix/+merge/94978
<desrt> is this good?
<Trevinho> seb128: no, the fixes ...
<seb128> desrt, will tell you in a sec, lp is computing the diff...
<Trevinho> desrt: I'll look
<seb128> desrt, but the url, target branch, etc seems good
<Trevinho> desrt: yes, it's fine
 * Trevinho looks at the revisions
<seb128> desrt, did you put --fixes in the commit message?
<desrt> yup
<seb128> desrt, it's bzr commit --fixes lp:...
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> hahahah
<seb128> desrt, but it's a detail
 * didrocks thinks that now desrt need to load the "achievement soft" to get a trophee :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've backported that bamf LO fix at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/oneiric/revision/428
 * desrt is used to writing bug annotations directly into the commit
<didrocks> Trevinho: excellent, will sponsor with the rest in my shift tomorrow :)
<seb128> Trevinho, desrt: ok, diff generated on https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/bamf/refcount-fix/+merge/94978
<Trevinho> nice didrocks , do I need to do something else
<didrocks> Trevinho: is there a bug with the incoming issue to track it?
<didrocks> will be nice to have it with a test case
<Trevinho> desrt: branch approved... ;)
<desrt> nice!
<desrt> so... autolanding or something will happen now?
<Trevinho> didrocks: well... can we get the LO guys to do that :P
<didrocks> Sweetshark: please ^
<Trevinho> ?
<desrt> is didrocks going to yell at me because i didn't write a test?
<didrocks> yeah, he breaks, he fixes :p
<didrocks> desrt: someone need to ensure it get tests or that it's covered by existing tests
<didrocks> desrt: need to approve it
<didrocks> desrt: if it's approved, it's normally build, tested, merged automagically
<desrt> didrocks: i have a test here: my hud rewrite crashes without the patch :)
<didrocks> desrt: but we are in a freeze period :)
<Trevinho> desrt: well... the tests in bamf are something bad right now...
<didrocks> desrt: is the older "hud" working with it?
<desrt> yes
<didrocks> desrt: ok, but the new "hud" rewrite won't land in 5.6
<desrt> although i suspect valgrind would still have some bad things to say there
<didrocks> so it can wait for the freeze to end :)
<Trevinho> desrt: see if you can include your testcase in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/view/head:/tests/libbamf/test-matcher.c
<didrocks> (and there are some huds tests)
<didrocks> desrt: can you please comment on the merge req with what you just told? that otherwise, the HUD crashes
<didrocks> and so running the HUD tests is enough
<desrt> didrocks: i actually have a self-contained testcase in the bug that's probably more suitable
<seb128> didrocks, desrt: only issue if the fix doesn't land this week we will need to maintain a bamf ppa build with the patch to be able to test desrt's code
<desrt> but it needs to be run manually
<dpm> tedg, thanks for your reply on ubuntu-app-devel - quick question, though, should it not be 'from gi.repository import AppIndicator3', instead of AppIndicator?
<didrocks> desrt: that would be great
 * desrt comments on the MR about the testcase in the bug
<didrocks> seb128: it would be in the unity-team/staging
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: so no need to maintain a ppa
<desrt> basically, you just do this:
<desrt> 1) open some random window
<desrt> 2) run the testcase
<desrt> 3) close the window from #1
<desrt> 4) observe criticals
<seb128> didrocks, still, it couple the new hud-service to staging, but I guess we can deal with that
<desrt> 5) patch bamf, repeat, observe no criticals
<didrocks> seb128: right, I think with the other changes in lim, it's not a biggie :)
<seb128> didrocks, is gmenu support linked to lim?
<didrocks> desrt: please, post, it would be merged once approved after the freeze period
<seb128> didrocks, what desrt work on is gmenus support
<desrt> didrocks: i did post
<didrocks> seb128: no, I meant that we already have other dependant ppa between them
<seb128> ok
<desrt> seb128: is didrocks going to panic when he finds out what "adding gmenu support" means? ;)
<didrocks> desrt: sweet, now, the magic will hopefully happen on Thursday after beta1 freeze :)
<didrocks> desrt: I already knew it! :)
<desrt> oh.  good.  no surprises, then :)
<didrocks> so already had some nightmares if that was the question :p
 * desrt is currently writing gtk-doc to make the bitter pill a bit easier to swallow
<tedg> dpm, Uhm, I'm not sure.  I'd think you're probably right though.
<tedg> dpm, I've not played with all the GIR stuff to see what it assumes there.
<nessita> didrocks: so, I got lost regarding the workspace switching shortcuts... shall I expect an update that will fix it, or shall I just edit them by hand?
<dpm> tedg, yeah, it seems AppIndicator does not work, but AppIndicator3 does, just tested it on a small script
<dpm> I just wanted to make sure, thanks!
<didrocks> nessita: not before thursday
<didrocks> nessita: so change back them yourself in gnome-control-center until then
<nessita> didrocks: thanks!
<pitti> good night everyone! need to run a bit earlier today
<desrt> to anyone who is interested: i just pushed my WIP
<nessita> bye pitti
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip
<desrt> pitti: g'night
<didrocks> nessita: yw! ;)
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<Sweetshark> ricotz: do you build 3.5.0 on lucid with -kde?
<didrocks> Trevinho: please UNBLOCK desrt's branch if you are happy about it (but edit the comment so that it makes sense and ensure the attached bug is set to fix committed, has an unity task, targetted to 5.6…)
<tedg> desrt, You didn't seriously do the whole thing in one revision?
<desrt> tedg: i can split it up better later
<seb128> 'night pitti
<desrt> tedg: but it's a pretty substantial rewrite....
<tedg> desrt, Yes, which is why I'd expect you to have used more than one revision :-)
<desrt> so my abilit to split it up is pretty limited
<tedg> I forgot, you're a git user, you like to write the history after doing the work :-)
<desrt> tedg: you know dave parnas?
<desrt> he wrote this great paper....
<desrt> http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~gpollice/cs3733-b05/Readings/FAKE-IT.pdf
<desrt> one of the pioneers of software engineering.  who am i to argue?
<tedg> desrt, "even faking it is quite difficult" -- I like to just keep a semi-rational process along the way and avoid making thing up in the end :-)
<tedg> But, it's true, git doesn't really allow for that as you screw up the trunk's history.
 * desrt had never considered using parnas's "how and why to fake it" as a justification for git-rebase until now, but it actually fits very well
<desrt> tedg: anyway... it's sort of interesting because there are competing ideals here
<desrt> on one hand is the ideal of "small commits"
<desrt> on the other hand is the ideal of "don't break the tree"
<desrt> and right now, my code is in a state of introducing some rather serious regressions to the hud as it worked before
<tedg> desrt, You don't break the tree using small commits.  You only break a branch of the tree.  I haven't found anyone that can give a reason to use bisect on anything other than trunk.
<desrt> tedg: either way, you end up with the same result: something used to work and now it doesn't and the one commit between now and then is this monster branch-land
<tedg> desrt, Yes, and no.  If you only look at trunk, that's the perspective.  But when I look in annotate for instance I see the commit message you made when changing that line.
<desrt> true...
<desrt> in any case, i really enjoy subscribing to the "i'm a superhero who gets it right the first time" school of thought :)
<tedg> I'd argue that the biggest advantage of small commits is that frequently I wake up and realize I need to back out what I did before falling asleep :-)
 * seb128 hugs mterry
<seb128> mterry, thanks for looking at this g_object_get() nautilus segfault, it's collecting quite some dups
<tedg> I view it more as "check points" rather than "commits" :-)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yes
<desrt> anyway... a couple of things to note, in case it's not obvious
<desrt> my changes are strictly limited to the hud-service
<desrt> no external interfaces were harmed
<tedg> Heh, that's a T-shirt ;-)
<desrt> i think the dbus protocol could use some tweaks, but strictly speaking, it's fine as-is
<desrt> and i've kept to it
<tedg> Good, I'm sure that seb128 would love Unity changes :-)
<desrt> in fact.. i think gmenumodel + gactiongroup would make a great replacement for the bus protocol :)
<desrt> but that's for another day...
<desrt> (there's only so many ways to carry an array of dictionary entries to the other side of the bus... we may as well use one we already have)
<dobey> the code i write is always perfect; gcc often turns it into invalid instructions though.
 * desrt would not describe his encounters with gcc bugs with the word 'often'
<tedg> desrt, Eh, but then you loose specification for generic transport.  I don't think that being generic there provides too much value.  But, yes, a debate for another time.
<desrt> tedg: ya.. certainly off the table for now
<Sweetshark> ricotz: congratulations, bug 696299 is yours (and fixed).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 696299 in libreoffice "LibreOffice ftbfs with KDE on lucid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696299
<didrocks> desrt: you won't get it in the new and great unity 5.6 release if Trevinho doesn't unblock your branch with the instructions above for the notice :p
<didrocks> Sweetshark: speaking about bugs, did you see my request before? :)
<desrt> didrocks: the bamf changes or hud changes?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, this already worked for my 3.3.3 backport
<didrocks> desrt: bamf ;)
<desrt> didrocks: how about the hud changes?  can i push those now?
<mterry> seb128, :)
<desrt> they're really minor...
<didrocks> desrt: in unity itself?
<didrocks> or in the backend? :)
<desrt> backend only, fortunately :)
<didrocks> desrt: sorry, you can bother me then! :-) get into troubles with seb128 ;)
<desrt> ah
<desrt> you're only concerned with unity and things-with-which-unity-links?
<didrocks> desrt: not "links", but direct project to unity yeah, still more than 20 sources though :)
<didrocks> so it's already way enough ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'll do it soon
<Trevinho> I was fixing something :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I mean, if it's not merge in 20 minutes, I can't copy it to the other ppa and it's delaying the call for testing to the community :)
<desrt> didrocks: how about panel service stuff?
<didrocks> desrt: ah, you start to freak me out now! :)
<desrt> good.  that's what i'm aiming for :)
<didrocks> heh, seeing that ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'll unblock it in few seconds
<Trevinho> didrocks: also we'd need a milestone for 5.8.0 ;)
<Trevinho> ah, it'st here now
<Trevinho> sorry
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm way faster than you! \o/
<desrt> so does this mean we're getting the bamf changes in during the freeze?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, see my comments above, milestoning it to 5.6, adding unity task if not there, fix committed, sensible description :p
 * desrt is lost in all of the process
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I never see requests. This quite an convenient thing actually.
<didrocks> desrt: it's not ubuntu freeze, it's unity one :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: what request?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: heh! please backlog for the last ping ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: so, as you are breaking us, you won the right to:
<didrocks> 1. open a bug stating that bamf is broken
<didrocks> 2. test case
<didrocks> 3. add the SRU team :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, you are... Even if I just didn't ask that before when it come up on my mind not to load you too much of stuff :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: meh.
<didrocks> Trevinho: shhhhhh, don't tell me that :-) /me will start opening milestones until 2050 now :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: Breaking other peoples software was more fun in the old days.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: oh, with a smile please! ;)
<didrocks> heh, indeed!
<didrocks> desrt: so, FYI, the merge description is used as the commit message
<didrocks> desrt: by the bot
<didrocks> which, in this particular case will end up with:
<Trevinho> desrt: didrocks desc updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/bamf/refcount-fix/+merge/94978
<didrocks> "plz merge this?"
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho ;)
<desrt> didrocks: excellent :)
<didrocks> desrt: Trevinho put a boring message now, no fun! :-)
<desrt> Trevinho: good description
<desrt> less fun, but quite accurate.
<desrt> would buy again
<Trevinho> desrt: please take care of setting the bug as fix commited once you receive the notification of merge from the glorious unity-merger
<didrocks> Trevinho: everything looks excellent, thanks!
<dobey> Trevinho: it doesn't automatically mark bugs as fix-committed?
<didrocks> dobey: seems there is a bug, not everytime, quite weird, couldn't reproduce exactly
<dobey> didrocks: it will only mark the bug fixed if it affects the correct project/series for the target branch, and if the bug is linked by bzr commit --fixes=lp:foo; manually linked bugs on launchpad get ignored
<didrocks> dobey: I know, but even in some cases like that, it happens it didn't
<didrocks> it's like on pre-requisite branch, we had the issue as well (and they had in unity-2d when they only used upstream tarmac)
 * didrocks needs to find time to really debug it
<didrocks> didn't happen enough to investigate it without delaying the other tasks
<dobey> didrocks: hrmm. if you can log a few branches that it fails for sometime, and give me the list, maybe i can find some time to take a quick look at it
<didrocks> dobey: will do then! :)
<didrocks> btw, it will be good at UDS to restart the discussion about the tweaks that we need for our use case
<didrocks> but not now, too busy :)
<BigWhale> Hmm, why is lock screen again all ugly? :'(
<seb128> BigWhale, was it different before?
<Trevinho> desrt: merged and marked as fix committed (manually, btw)
<BigWhale> seb128, I vaguely remember it being the same as greeter screen
<BigWhale> am I mistaken? :)
<seb128> BigWhale, we tried that for a few days, using the greeter as lock screen, it has issues
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> I knew it! :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have tested the postinst scripts calls of CUPS now (for bug 932882), by adding "touch /tmp/X; echo $* >> /tmp/X" to the beginning of the postinst. After "sudo dpkg -i <cups package> <printer-driver-gutenprint package>", /tmp/X contains "configure 1.5.2-5" twice and no "triggered" line. So the trigger is never executed.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 932882 in gutenprint "Update of a printer driver package does not update the PPD files of the existing queues for this driver" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932882
<seb128> tkamppeter, he left for today
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, so I mail it to him so that he gets it in his morning mail.
<didrocks> desrt: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk for your information :)
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho for approving
<Trevinho> yw
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<mterry> No meeting/agenda, eh?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> pitti is out, I was supposed to ask around and lead the meeting if there is any topic
<didrocks> seems the topic is empty :)
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, tkamppeter, cyphermox, Sweetshark, agateau, Riddell, others: hey, meeting time (slightly after meeting time) if somebody has a topic
<Riddell> seb128: a topic but I think it's for jason, can I expense the bits I need to get this pandaboard working?
<Riddell> HDMI monitor is the most princey one
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ^
<seb128> Riddell, yeah, question for jason ;-)
<mterry> Best way to help beta?  Test ISOs?
<desrt> seb128: jason is very sick (and on vacation)
<mterry> Or is beta past the point of being helpful?
<Riddell> mterry: test ISOs yes
<Riddell> test upgrades too, from oneiric and lucid
<seb128> desrt, well hoppefully he will better and back one day and read scrollback
<Riddell> seb128: I think I'll just e-mail him :)
<seb128> mterry, I'm sure some people would appreciate testing, my personal opinion is that we have enough testers and your time is more valuable fixing bugs but that's my personal opinion
<seb128> mterry, maybe fire some vm installs while hacking ;-)
<mterry> can do
 * seb128 checks http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/precise.html
<seb128> it's a bit short on bugs, I will put a few extra ones there
<seb128> well it's not "short" but it could use some extra diversity ;-)
<Riddell> "Ubuntu Desktop i386 2/6" plenty of room for more testers!
<Riddell> and no mercy, I won't be releasing the images unless they are tested :)
<seb128> mterry, btw about your nautilus bug comment, feel free to just stack patches in the vcs
<seb128> mterry, we will do an upload after the freeze ends with everything there
<seb128> mterry, if you want testing on some changes also just upload to the team ppa as well
 * kenvandine is fixing gwibber account migration from lucid to precise
<seb128> mterry, btw bug #929064 I wonder if that's the same issue than the one you debugged earlier
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 929064 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in set_floating_bar_status()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929064
<mterry> seb128, yeah I looked at both, but I think it might be different.  Same overall code path, but I think different cause
<seb128> mterry, ok
<cyphermox> seb128: sry, debugging this weird 10hz poll bug
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, no worry
<cyphermox> seb128: how are you
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> cyphermox, did you ever get anywhere with the webkit ld optimizations tests?
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, not much farther
<cyphermox> it does seem to help
<cyphermox> seb128: maybe ask if micahg got anywhere too
<seb128> cyphermox, what did you change?
<cyphermox> he was trying the same ld options as well
<seb128> cyphermox, was there in the packaging?
<seb128> micahg, ^
<cyphermox> yeah, it's just in packaging
<seb128> cyphermox, can you give me the magic? ;-)
<cyphermox> something like CFLAGS += -Wl,--no-keep-memory
<seb128> cyphermox, I plan to throw .90 to the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<cyphermox> let me double check :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: here's how I was doing the testing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/860779/
<cyphermox> if you give me ~30 min I can hook up a good rig for more of this testing, on real 32 bit, rather than running sbuild on my laptop with a ulimit :)
<seb128> cyphermox, don't bother, keep debugging what you were on
<seb128> cyphermox, I do plan to throw it at the ppa anyway, let's see how it goes
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> I can do this in parallel though, I was going to install a virtual machine on another box
<seb128> cyphermox, well if you want to play with it feel free
<seb128> just don't feel like you have to do it ;-)
<cyphermox> building webkit tends to be a little cpu intensive ;)
<seb128> just to a tide
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox> I like the linking part, where my mouse starts going slowly
<seb128> is there an equivalent of "bzr uncommit" to git? ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, yes
<seb128> bryceh, hey, which one? ;-)
<bryceh> git revert and then git reset if you want to chuck the commits
<bryceh> so usually something like, 'git revert HEAD; git reset --hard HEAD'
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bryceh, that doesn't do it
<seb128> hate git hate
<seb128> I've not a "revert" commit added on top of the one I wanted to revert
<seb128> I guess I will just rm -r and checkout again
<seb128> I knew I should have cp-ed the directory after checkout :p
<ricotz> seb128, git checkout .
<ricotz> will reset your changes
<seb128> ricotz, what does that do?
<seb128> I already commited my change locally
<seb128> I want to undo it
<ricotz> you can use git reset HEAD^
<seb128> I don't want to switch branches...
<ricotz> this doesnt switch branches
<seb128> why is git so hard ;-)
<seb128> can't they just have a "uncommit"? ;-)
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, I've deleted the dir and I'm redoing a new checkout (started before you replied)
<seb128> hate git hate
<ricotz> hehe
<seb128> but next time I will try that
<ricotz> i like it more than bzr ;)
<bryceh> seb128, git doesn't have an uncommit because that would be too easy, which is un-gitlike
<seb128> well you probably spent enough effort learning it that you feel like it would we wasted time if you didn't like it now :p
<bryceh> seb128, but yeah git checkout -f . ; git reset --hard HEAD would do what you want.  See I've been using it years and I still get it wrong.
<ricotz> bryceh, he already committed ;) so HEAD^ will go back one commit
<seb128> it's over me how people can like git ;-)
<seb128> should be easy, the opposite of commit is uncommit :p
<seb128> not checkout and reset and then add some --hard or no wait a ^ is missing ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, yeah it's definitely a learning curve thing; I spent years hating it passionately because it always screwed my stuff up.   I'm still not good at it, but I know enough to do more than I can do in bzr, so can't say I hate it anymore.  I'm not quite to 'like', but am not far off.
<seb128> is that like "I like writing my debian rules with an hundred lines of makefile rather than using dh because I learnt the difficult way and I want to show off I can do it" sort of things? ;-)
<bryceh> of course, after all this _is_ linux we're talking about
<bryceh> seb128, your git will work better after you've rebuilt your kernel
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<didrocks> seb128: merci, à demain! :)
<seb128> waouh, got it
<seb128> 5 minutes writing the patch and opening a bug, 15 minutes dealing with git to just edit my commit message
<seb128> thanks guys ;-)
<jbicha> and the opposite of git add is git subtract?
<bryceh> jbicha, hehe
<ricotz> git remove ;)
<chrisccoulson> mvo, is there anything i can do about bug 942778? (ie, is there a way to detect that i need to update the package cache?)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942778 in ubufox "Gnash plugin is not installable from precise livecd" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942778
<seb128> cyphermox, your patch seems weird btw
<cyphermox> my patch seems weird?
<seb128> cyphermox, shouldn't you add the --no-keep-memory to LDFLAGS rather than CFLAGS?
<cyphermox> IIRC it didn't work
<cyphermox> --no-keep-memory alone to LDFLAGS probably should have been fine yeah
<seb128> cyphermox, it didn't work or would be fine?
<cyphermox> seb128: IIRC it didn't work when I tried it; I think gcc would complain and die
<cyphermox> seb128: but I also expected that was the right way to do it
<seb128> hum
<cyphermox> maybe I hallucinated things
<seb128> cyphermox, LDFLAGS +="-Wl,--as-needed"
<seb128> I wanted to try that
<cyphermox> well, maybe that ;)
<seb128> I will try that
<seb128> it sounds about right to me :p
<cyphermox> yeah, to me too
<cyphermox> seb128: btw, reading back on a ping I missed; so the g-c-c checkbox shouldn't have been removed ? :D
<seb128> cyphermox, designers fights, I'm out of it
<cyphermox> heheh
<desrt> 100% symbol docs coverage.
<desrt> woot
<seb128> desrt, congrats
<desrt> tedg: you should be able to build complete gtk-doc for the hud service off my branch now
<seb128> desrt, you missed my git ranting but at least you got work done  ;-)
<desrt> if you want to get an overview of what i'm up to
<mterry> cjwatson, is ubiquity's keyboard layout widgets being insensitive a known bug?
<desrt> seb128: felt the need to balance off my bzr-ranting? :)
<seb128> desrt, no, just wasted 15 minutes to try to "uncommit" to rm and checkout again
<seb128> git makes me want to kick in stuff around me ;-)
<dobey> git the-hell-outta-my-way
<dobey> :)
<dobey> git always makes me feel like i'm a scot, trying to use voice recognition
<desrt> funny.  that's how bzr makes everyone-who-doesn't-work-for-canonical feel :)
<dobey> i doubt that
<BigWhale> I hope someone soon does something about fglrx drivers and constant crashing if using Xvideo
<BigWhale> :/
<seb128> BigWhale, like "use ati"? ;-)
<desrt> dobey: i was trying to figure out how the heck to use it yesterday and i found quite a lot of people doing hg/git/bzr comparisons
<desrt> just googling around
<dobey> desrt: yeah, i'm sure people who are used to the insanity of hg/git probably have issues with bzr
<seb128> desrt, well at least simple things are simple in bzr, commit, push, uncommit, revert
<desrt> the conclusion i found is that people are not generally happy with the fact that bzr exists
<BigWhale> seb128, radeon drivers are slow :/
<desrt> dobey: that's just the point, though
<dobey> yes, well; people are not generally happy
<BigWhale> and last time I checked, the support for multiple screens was poor
<desrt> bzr and git/hg are complicated and similar systems with different ways of communicating with them
<desrt> the entire world is familiar with git (or hg to a somewhat lesser extent)
<dobey> desrt: no. the point was that people used to cvs/svn/etc wouldn't have to do some insane crack to use a dvcs
<desrt> bzr is a distance third also-ran
<desrt> *distant third
<desrt> dobey: this reminds me of linus's comments on svn :)
<dobey> "the whole world" is also a very generalized opinion, of a very small subset of the whole actual world
<seb128> desrt, not true, git (dunno about hg) is complicated, bzr is much simpler (at least for easy stuff)
<dobey> desrt: yes, well, it's linus.
<desrt> dobey: fine.  developers (open source and otherwise), generally use git
<desrt> seb128: that myth is simply a myth
<seb128> desrt, well, I'm too stupid to use git if you prefer
<seb128> which is fine
<desrt> and it's one that i found getting called out rather regularly as i was searching about yesterday
<dobey> desrt: more people probably still use svn.
<desrt> seb128: and i'm too stupid to use bzr, apparently
<desrt> but that's just my point
<dobey> git people are just loud about anyone who doesn't use git
<seb128> desrt, that's not true
<desrt> i'm also too stupid to speak french
<desrt> that doesn't mean that french is insanely complicated
<desrt> well... bad example
<seb128> desrt, no, you miss the point
<desrt> but you know what i mean
<bryceh> BigWhale, only AMD can fix the Xv issue in fglrx.  When you choose to use proprietary software, dem's the breaks.  But I'd think we should get a fixed driver any day now.
<seb128> desrt, bzr basic command are bzr <command>, where command is a logical word, commit, push, uncommit, revert
<desrt> dobey: we don't have to be loud.  everyone is using git.
<dobey> no everyone is not
<desrt> seb128: git commit, push, reset, revert
<desrt> dobey: right.  there are hg users and canonical employees :)
<seb128> desrt, git is weird, like git commit doesn't commit anything, git uncommit doesn't exist, git revert doesn't do what I want
<seb128> desrt, I needed to use --hard and some ^ after HEAD
<seb128> like stuff I don't even get
<desrt> git reset resets the current state of the branch to the specified commit
<seb128> why do I need to specify HEAD at all to revert a commit
<desrt> you give a commit ID there
<dobey> desrt: no; there are git people who are loud and annoying; and then there's everyone else who just doesn't really give a damn so much, and use what they feel is the best tool for the job, or what they have to use
<desrt> HEAD^ is just shortest way to say "the commit that came one commit before HEAD"
<desrt> where HEAD is the shortest way to say "where i am now"
<seb128> desrt, why do I need to specify HEAD and a commit
<seb128> I just want to "pop"
<seb128> that should be no argument
<seb128> that's my point, git is making it hard
<seb128> same for commit
<desrt> seb128: pop is a complicated question
<seb128> git commit should just commit what I've as a diff
<desrt> do you want to keep your changes?  have them blown away
<desrt> ?
<desrt> seb128: ah.  i really have to disagree with that
<seb128> bzr uncommit put you back where you were before "commit"
<desrt> i really really miss 'add -p' in bzr...
<seb128> it's just like "undo" in a file manager
<desrt> seb128: people who use git generally don't uncommit things
<seb128> undo should be easy
<desrt> rather there's a more powerful tool 'git commit --amend'
<desrt> that's how you fixup
<seb128> desrt, I wanted to edit my commit message before pushing
<desrt> right
<desrt> so 'git commit --amend'
<desrt> edit, save
<desrt> push
<seb128> what commit does that edit?
<desrt> the last one
<seb128> ok, thanks ;-)
<desrt> THIS is my point
<desrt> they're both good systems
<desrt> and they both have a learning curve
<seb128> desrt, what if I wanted to drop a printf and don't want to edit the patch by hand?
<desrt> i'm annoyed by bzr mostly because it's differnet from what i'm familiar with (just as you are by git)
<seb128> desrt, my point is that the bzr learning curve is much easier
<seb128> desrt, not only
<desrt> seb128: then drop the printf and say 'git commit --amend -a'
<desrt> or drop it, manually add the change then 'git commit --amend'
<seb128> really bzr is easier, it's "bzr <command>" no parameters, no --
<seb128> no --hard
<desrt> seb128: how would i edit a commit message in bzr?
<seb128> no HEAD or HEAD^
<desrt> seb128: and how would i totally delete the effect of the last commit (ie: throw away the changes)?
<seb128> desrt, I usually uncommit and commit again with the new message ;-)
<seb128> desrt, uncommit && revert
<desrt> seb128: sounds harder....
<desrt> seb128: so that's the difference between reset --soft and reset --hard
<desrt> soft ->you keep your changes, but they are not committed anymore
<desrt> hard -> your changes are gone
<seb128> so reset --soft revert one commit?
<seb128> if I want to undo 2 commits I use it twice?
<desrt> 'git reset HEAD^'
<desrt> for 2 commits:
<desrt> 'git reset HEAD^^'
<dobey> git is so incredibly usable; that's why nobody complains about its usability. ever.
<desrt> dobey: plenty of people do.  but what i'm trying to say is that i found plenty of similar complaints for bzr yesterday
<desrt> this idea that bzr is somehow the most intuitive thing in the world is really a canonical myth
<seb128> desrt, well, thanks for teaching me a few stuff, but honestly, both have learning curves but the bzr model is easier to understand, it's mostly simple commands and no tag and arguments you need to remember
<dobey> desrt: no it's not. we don't have any sort of myth
<dobey> desrt: the myth is that people outside canonical seem to think it is a canonical thing
<desrt> dobey: okay.  i guess you're right.
<seb128> desrt, like it still doesn't make any sense to me that I've to use HEAD rather than nothing in git commands ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I know I do, but still doesn't make sense
<dobey> nobody thinks bzr is infallibly perfect with usability. but it is generally better than that of git
<desrt> seb128: i'm not going to make claims that 'git reset' is a particular great example of good UI
<desrt> seb128: honestly, you don't even know half of what that tool can do
<desrt> hell... i don't know half.  you probably know 1/10
<desrt> generally there are too many things overloaded there
<desrt> but i'd say it's the worst example
<seb128> desrt, but I guess it has to do with the fact that branches in git and magic part of the same tree which doesn't really work with my mental model either, having to checkout in the same dir to change trees confuses me
<seb128> I like the good old "I've separates dir for separate tree and my path tell me where I am"
<desrt> ah ya.  that's a good old argument :)
<seb128> desrt, well, true, I don't unsually do a lot from a vcs and I don't need to git power, I need something simple when I can commit, diff and push basically and uncommit,revert,resolve when I screw something
<desrt> seb128: there exist some 'nice' frontends to git
<seb128> desrt, I guess different people have different needs and different tools fit them better ;-)
<desrt> seb128: although they've grown less popular as the git core tools UI has improved
<desrt> hum
<desrt> seb128: are you still using that emacs crap?
<seb128> desrt, lol
<desrt> time for lunch :D
<seb128> what that comes out you know there was enough trolling :p
<seb128> desrt, enjoy ;-)
<dobey> i use an etch-a-sketch pen on my hard drive.
<seb128> ricotz, there?
<BigWhale> bryceh, yeah, I know that only AMD can fix that. I was just whining in general. :/
<BigWhale> There's always a thin line with proprietary drivers ... can't decide if I should be glad because they actually did some work or if I should bitchslap them for the crappy work they did... :>
<ricotz> seb128, barely
<seb128> ricotz, I was wondering if you had a vcs for the vala update and I figured that not so I took the changelog from your ppa (seems it was the only change) and sponsored that
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, the gnome3 ppa package is a plain uupdate
<ricotz> seb128, not the testing ppa one!
<seb128> ricotz, well I just copied the changelog over that's fine ;-)
<ricotz> ok ;)
<seb128> too many ppas, I got confused :p
<ricotz> exactly ;) -- when i copy packages from one to another it is pain to find the right one
<ricotz> and the folks package is documented
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> kenvandine, if you want to sponsor that after beta, ricotz has the update in the gnome3 ppa
<seb128> jbicha, hey, there?
<seb128> jbicha, where was the gnome-bluetooth update you worked on again?
<jbicha> seb128: aloha, I emailed it to you, do you want me to send it again?
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> jbicha, in my inbox, ok, no that's fine ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, I knew it was on my todo but I was not sure where :p
<bryceh> BigWhale, the only thing they care about is if the system and card integrators are happy.  So if you don't like what AMD is doing, complain to whomever you bought your hardware from that you want better linux support.
<bryceh> well, let's say s/only/main/.  AMD cares in the direction their $$ comes from.
<ricotz> kenvandine, thanks
<BigWhale> bryceh, unfortunately OEM's/vendors around here are so small, that AMD probably doesn't even know they exist. So, I mostly complain to AMD. :)
<micahg> seb128: I was trying webkit on oneiric, but it --no-keep-memory and --reduce-memory-overhead, I still had issues with it building (but that might just be a build failure), it still takes a long time to build though, what I don't understand is how I can build chromium with the same basic webkit tree in ~25 minutes or 45 on a builder
<seb128> micahg, did it failed on resources issues or ld being stopped?
<seb128> micahg, one thing is that webkit is building twice (gtk2 then gtk3)
<seb128> micahg, it takes 2 hours on the powerful buildds so it's about an hour a build
<micahg> seb128: it seemed to be spurious build failures, I'm going to retry with .90 after I finish with this Firefox/icedtea regression, I'll let you know if I find any improvements
<seb128> micahg, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, yo
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
<seb128> robert_ancell, how is the pam refactoring stuff going? still no testing needed?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the branch works, except for a small logging fix.  So you can play with it tomorrow
<seb128> ok, good
<robert_ancell> desrt ruined my day and I had to go back to the drawing board a bit
<seb128> robert_ancell, somebody wanted to upload http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~siretart/lightdm/fix.877766/revision/57 today
<seb128> robert_ancell, I said him I would ping you for comments and to hold off the upload until you upload
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will take that upstream if it's still applicable.  Otherwise it seems fine
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's the nfs permission issue bug we discussed at UDS, it got somewhat stalled, siretart said the change was working fine for him so he wanted to upload it
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I was unsure if you had an issue with it or not so I told him to wait for your comment
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, has that been sitting there a while?
<seb128> robert_ancell, the actual vcs and patch no, but the bug is the once we discussed at UDS
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's just swapping lines
<seb128> robert_ancell, you were unsure about it by then and you said you preferred to not include it in the first SRU by then
<seb128> robert_ancell, and I guess it got dropped on the way
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> I'll add a regression test for that
<seb128> robert_ancell, next time I will make sure we put a merge request up so it stays visible
<seb128> it's easy to loose track of bugs reports...
<seb128>  
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<desrt> robert_ancell: sorry :/
<RAOF> seb128: Yo!
<seb128> bryceh, RAOF: do you have any clue if bugs like bug #924612 are client issues or xcb issues?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924612
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91580042/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> "gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:273: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed.\n"
<seb128>  
<seb128> we seem to get quite some similar bugs on different components
<seb128> I wonder if that could be a gtk or an xcb one
<robert_ancell> desrt, :P
<seb128> or if that's an issue in each source
<seb128> like that stacktrace doesn't say a lot
<seb128> gdk_event_source_check -> XPending -> _XEventsQueued
<RAOF> seb128: I'd guess that it's a client bug.
<seb128> "great"
<seb128> RAOF, do you have any clue of client "typical" errors?
<RAOF> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657255#c8 seems like one candidate.
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 657255 in gsettings "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:575: _XReply: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_extra_reply_data_left' failed." [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> RAOF, several users on that mentioned hitting it on multiscreen when crossing screen or similar, I was wondering if that could have to do with barriers and I could blame you ;-)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> that one was a desrt's bug
<seb128> but it's fixed in precise
<seb128> but maybe something similar...
<RAOF> Yeah, I saw that barrier comment.
<RAOF> I'm not convinced that's the same bug, though; gsd crashing shouldn't kill unity, or prevent ctrl-alt-f1
<seb128> those bugs are no fun to debug, they happen randomnly to random users, i.e we neither get people who get it often and can help debugging nor steps to trigger them
<seb128> RAOF, right
<desrt> RAOF: shouldn't, or doesn't? :)
<bryceh> seb128, generally if you see "assertion failed" in XCB (as opposed to segfault), it tends to mean XCB noticed a bug in the client's X requests.  (E.g. bad client threading implementation appears to be common)
<seb128> desrt, I blame you, maybe your fix for gsettings was not enough ;-)
<seb128> bryceh, yeah
<RAOF> desrt: I guess it could *concievably* do funky keymapping madness in a crash path, but that would seem excessively perverse, even for gsd :P
 * desrt doesn't remember a gsettings fix
<seb128> threading bugs are no fun
<bryceh> seb128, threading problems are never fun
<seb128> desrt, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657255#c8
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 657255 in gsettings "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:575: _XReply: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_extra_reply_data_left' failed." [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<bryceh> and these sound like they're maybe race conditions
<desrt> oh.  that.
<desrt> is gsettings in the backtrace anywhere on this one?
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> what is?
<seb128> it's not the same error either
<desrt> ah.  okay.
<desrt> you just wanted an excuse to tease me :)
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91580044/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<bryceh> seb128, I got one of those myself on one of my machines, but only one time and only right after rebooting from having done an upgrade
<seb128> desrt, well rather than "tease you" trying my luck in case you had an idea about what could be the issue
<seb128> desrt, I'm quite clueless about how to debug those
<desrt> seb128: i'd use valgrind in this case
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, seems like the "standard" description from users for those ;-)
<desrt> do you have someone able to reproduce it?
<bryceh> seb128, for that one, I sort of wonder if perhaps something during the upgrade (mismatched libraries?) was the cause
<seb128> desrt, oh, that stacktrace has dconf in it!
<seb128> desrt, I do blame you again!
<desrt> seb128: no it doesn't :p
<seb128> #5  0x00007f3fb121a78b in dconf_context_thread (data=<optimized out>) at dconfcontext.c:11
<desrt> dconf is sitting, idle, in its own private worker thread
<desrt> as is gdbus
<seb128> nothing seems "busy"
<bryceh> I wonder if reinstalling oneiric and then upgrading that to precise might be one way to try and trigger it?
<seb128> bryceh, no, I just read the most recent duplicates
<seb128> RAOF, several of those mention interacting with the unity launcher or multi screen or barrier btw
<seb128> RAOF, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/939246
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939246 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 924612)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> "X crashed and restarted leaving me on the lightdm launcher page. I believe this issue is being triggered by me having a multi monitor unity setup. Occasionally when I scroll between the two screens, an xcrash occurs"
<seb128> well
<seb128> that description suggests that users mix issues as well
<RAOF> Right, that probably is a bug in the barrier stuff.
<RAOF> Just an *entirely* different bug :)
<desrt> is the distro in some sort of freeze right now?
<seb128> desrt, yes, beta freeze
<seb128> hard freeze
<seb128> desrt, until thursday (if everything goes ok)
<desrt> ah.  in other words, i won't be seeing my bamf patch any time soon
<desrt> by nook neither crook
<desrt> reminds me.  fedora alpha is out, i think
<desrt> time for a reinstall
<desrt> my system didn't quite survive the /usr thing unscathed
<bryceh> desrt, not unless you sweet talk a release manager, or unless the patch fixes a release critical bug
<desrt> bryceh: it's not that important
<seb128> desrt, it's in there: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<seb128> desrt, bamf
<desrt> yup
<seb128> desrt, those are the candidate packages for thursday post freeze upload
<desrt> 7 hours ago.  hrmph.
<seb128> desrt, so "any time soon" is an ok delay
<desrt> have i really been awake that long?  madness
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<robert_ancell> desrt, ha! serious face http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitty-kat/6775758128/
<seb128> lol
<desrt> i had a stupid face for the photo before
<desrt> so kat told me "look normal!"
<desrt> that's the best i could do
<robert_ancell> I am serious desrt, and this is serious patch
<jbicha> desrt: my Fedora needed a reinstall too :(
<desrt> robert_ancell: i don't really care that much since i have a local install anyway
<desrt> i'm just trying to get a better handle on how this new DX->Ubuntu process stuff works
<desrt> it sounds very red-tapey
<desrt> before it was insane chaos
<desrt> now we have red tape
<desrt> next cycle i bet DX pushes back again and it gets a bit more chaotic
<desrt> maybe the cycle after that we'll have it finally figured out
<robert_ancell> there's always another cycle
<RAOF> By then DX will have ALL THE TESTS and so the chaos will be tamed, and everything will land perfectly in the distro.
<seb128> desrt, well, it's not that red tapey, you just caught Didier on a freeze day after he has been dealing for a few hours with late "can we get that in requests"
<desrt> seb128: meh.  i've heard a lot of complaints about the new process
<desrt> from both sides of the fence, actually
<seb128> it's for their good ;-)
<seb128> I'm having the opposite issue with robert_ancell :p
<desrt> too many tests? :p
<seb128> he keeps writting tests and there is no way to get updates out from him:
<seb128> !
<robert_ancell> seb128, heh, I'm too careful :)
<robert_ancell> 101 tests now \o/
<seb128> maybe we should send robert_ancell to dx for a cycle ;-)
<robert_ancell> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<seb128> lol
<desrt> robert_ancell: it's not that bad
<desrt> you get to drink with david barth
<robert_ancell> I guess I am physically a long way away
<RAOF> Argh!  Why do these tests not reliably pass or fail? http://paste.ubuntu.com/861236/
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You've got X testing experience, any guesses? ^^^
<robert_ancell> RAOF, which ones? all of them?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Anything involving moving the pointer against a barrier.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does MovePointerTo call WarpPointer?
<RAOF> It calls XTestFakeMotionEvent, which generates an absolute motion event.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, add a test that moves by one pixel in a loop and see if it smashes into the barrier
<robert_ancell> (wondering if the large movements could be causing a problem)
<RAOF> Hm, maybe.
<RAOF> At the moment these tests are expected to fail...
<RAOF> Hm.  I'll give that a try.
<RAOF> (And I can *fix* them, I'd just be more confident in the tests themselves if they dependably failed!)
<robert_ancell> aside from that the testing looks fine
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, it's unreliable?
<RAOF> Yeah, it's unreliable.
<robert_ancell> that's odd.  XLib is synchronous, so everything should be done by the time XQueryPointer is called
<jbicha> webkit2 for GNOME 3.6? that'll be fun
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Well, not all xlib calls are synchronous.
<RAOF> But I should be synchronising appropriately.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, Do you even need the WaitForMotion?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, "synchronous when the X protocol expects an immediate response" I guess
<RAOF> Oh, urgh.
<RAOF> The fixed server was dependably passing these tests last night; now it does not.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-29
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Aha!  Looks like the tests were right, but my xserver implementation was relying on uninitialised memory.
<lifeless> RAOF: oh hai
<lifeless> RAOF: pointer needed to whomever does battery stuff
<RAOF> lifeless: What particularly about battery stuff?  Colin King would be our resident "please don't chug electrons" expert.
<lifeless> I'm on battery
<lifeless> been on it for an hour
<lifeless> applet shows 'Charged' and no timer.
<RAOF> Aha.
<RAOF> So many ways this could be wrong :)
<lifeless> power control panel says
<lifeless> 'using battery power - 1h33m remaining'
<RAOF> Is anything else on your panel updating?
<lifeless> I want the timer back in the applet :)
<lifeless> if I change volume the volume icon in the panel changes
<RAOF> The problem would either be in indicator-power or unity panel; probably therefore in indicator-power.
<RAOF> The changelog suggests that kenvandine would be your man!
<lifeless> kenvandine: yo ^
<RAOF> tedg would also be indicated for indicators, but he's not here :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Riddell: btw, I bought a DisplayPort/HDMI -> DVI adapter to use my new laptop with my old monitor (unless you want to replace your monitor anyway)
<RAOF> Unless you need an active connector, the DP→DVI cable should be of negligable cost :)
<pitti> yes, it was some 20 EUR
<RAOF> pitti: What's the likelyhood of a MIR or two going through at this stage?  I presume it's on the low side.
<pitti> RAOF: pretty much depends on what it is for and the kind of package
<pitti> we can't avoid some, but we of course want to reduce them to a minimum
<RAOF> It'd be for google-test and libgtest-xorg; if we want some extra build-time tests in the Xserver.
<pitti> that seems fine
<pitti> more tests are always good
 * RAOF will have to get onto that, then.
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm writing a regression test for bug 877766 - it appears that the root user can have chdir rejected. a) WTF?!  b) do you know of other cases I should test for
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877766 in lightdm "lightdm login fails with NFS home and strict (mode 0700) permissions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877766
<robert_ancell> does that mean you literally can't cd from bash on a system like this?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, NFS usually uses root_squash
<pitti> so root can't do anything
<pitti> which absolutely makes sense for a remote fs :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, so the kernel knows everything about the filesystem, but it doesn't let the root user know?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think having a test case with a 0700 home dir, and perhaps an ecryptfs one, sounds good; it's a relatively strong case and checks that you don't make too many assumptions about the home dir, especially before PAM unlocking
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think it's more like that the NFS server doesn't accept "root" as a remote user
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, I see
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's not unlike ssh -- as root on the client you don't automatically have access to all user accounts on a remote server
<robert_ancell> so it should only be chdir/read/write that are affected?
<pitti> now, NFS allows root more than ssh does
<pitti> robert_ancell: as root you can still handle world-readable/writable files
<pitti> and dirs
<pitti> but as root you are effectively "nobody" on NFS
<robert_ancell> aha
<pitti> (that's literally the account it uses, I think)
<robert_ancell> I was reading the docs on this but it was a little jargony
<pitti> I used NFS in my university, but it's been a while
<Riddell> pitti: DisplayPort/HDMI -> DVI connector does me no good for a VGA monitor
<pitti> Riddell: ah, sure :) I had assumed you used DVI
<RAOF> You *can* get DP→VGA connectors, but they're active and so cost quite close to a new (crappy) monitor.
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: FYI, retracer crashed again today, on the dupe confusion
<pitti> I have some time now, so I'm dissecting this more thoroughly instead of just restarting it
<seb128> pitti, ok, I untagged a bug yesterday evening and restarted them
<pitti> ah, that's fine
<seb128> well them -> the amd64 one
<pitti> bug 942891 is a broken one it stumbled over
<pitti> and it's quite similar to the other ones
<BigWhale> Hmmm am I the only one that noticed a weird behavior with changing /etc/hosts and dnsmasq?
<seb128> pitti, is apport known to be broken btw?
<pitti> seb128: broken how?
<seb128> pitti, it writes 0 byte root owned files there
<seb128> not very useful...
<pitti> seb128: if you don't have whoopsie installed, yes
<seb128> shouldn't it depends on it?
<pitti> seb128: bug 942326
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942326 in apport "Apport creating 0 byte crash files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942326
<pitti> already fixed in trunk
<pitti> seb128: no, just get along with not having it
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<pitti> I need this freeze to end :)
 * seb128 installs whoopsie
<pitti> seb128: oh, you are one bug ahead of me!
<seb128> hehe!
<pitti> hm, 6 fixes staged in apport trunk
<seb128> pitti, weird that none of your rebuilt from yesterday are listed there
<pitti> it still amazes me how much time I spend on fixing bugs in a bug reporting program..
<seb128> is the list clever enough to filter stuff that actual have a receiving side on launchpad ?
<pitti> seb128: so I guess it's clever enough to only count bugs which have a task for that source?
<seb128> rather than just .changes numbers?
<seb128> pitti, seems so
<didrocks> phew, alt-tap fix now in unity/ppa :)
<pitti> I don't know how that works, it's bdmurray's baby
<pitti> seb128: anyway, for this morning's rebuild round I changed the syntax, in any case
<seb128> pitti, well in any case I've a few fixes in unapproved but I don't think it goes to 6
<seb128> I need to keep working ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, lut, nice!
<seb128> I'm running staging here today
<seb128> I didn't notice any difference with 5.4 yet ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: salut ;)
<didrocks> seb128: please update, there are some cases where alt-tab was stuck
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> ok, we won a lot of keywords against the ubuntu: branch, as planned :/
<seb128> the hud still doesn't give back the focus to the app :-(
 * didrocks dig and move them to the right target
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I know…
<didrocks> still on the priority list
<seb128> and the notify-osd color stuff is still not fixed
<seb128> didrocks, keywords -> I plan to send the GNOME one to GNOME, to get them commited and wait .91
<seb128> didrocks, not sure they are worth adding a patch before .91
<didrocks> seb128: hum, no distro-patch?
<seb128> didrocks, you can let the GNOME ones to me if you want
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's fine, I can handle them
<didrocks> I can stage some for the defaults, and report upstream
<seb128> didrocks, well, distro patch if you want, but it seems work over what's useful, at least no upload for those please
<seb128> didrocks, ok, your call, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I'll just stage them, no worry :)
<seb128> pitti, btw either you misread or count changed by we are tie it seems ;-)
<pitti> seb128@ubuntu.com has 191 fixes
<pitti> martin.pitt@ubuntu.com has 190 fixes
<pitti> seb128: that's on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html
<pitti> oh, fun -- http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html has 195 for both of us
<seb128> right, I look at the desktop list
<seb128> desktop team for the win in any case, we secured the first 3 places I think ;-)
<pitti> it's also interesting that kirkland has more fixes than most canonical employees; community FTW: )
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> new webkit built in the ppa \o/
<seb128> the ldflag seems to have helped
<micahg> seb128: which flag did you use?
<seb128> micahg, -Wl,--no-keep-memory
<micahg> ah, ok
<pitti> nice
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<jibel> Sweetshark, I reopen bug 916291
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916291 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: ERROR: Cannot determine language! - exit status 134" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916291
<jibel> Sweetshark, it is still a problem with daily upgrade testing
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson,  I'm good, a bit tired though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i know that feeling :)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> wow, precise-fixes-report makes it look like i don't do anything useful ;)
<seb128> updated to the current unity from the ppa, glad that they fixed the alt tap stuff, my go to ws1 ws2 ws3 are alt based and I kept opening the hud before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, heh, we have quite some desktop bugs waiting for you if you want to pick it up ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but don't worry, I'm sure everybody appreciate having a working uptodate firefox and tb ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i still have quite some firefox bugs too, like dropping the libgnome requirement :(
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to do that one today though
<pitti> seb128: these retracer crashes are indeed quite interesting, I did an analysis in bug 943117 (you don't need to read if you aren't interested, of course)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943117 in apport "retracer crashes on wrong duplication" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943117
 * chrisccoulson hugs seb128
<seb128> pitti, oh, I'm interested, looking ;-)
<pitti> seb128: just look at the last comment, the previous ones are boring analysis
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm really liking mercurial patch queues :)
<seb128> interesting
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how do they work?
<pitti> seb128: so, we currently assert on "new bug is a dupe of A with address sigs and a dupe of B with symbolic sigs"
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's basically just quilt
<pitti> seb128: (the cautious approach)
<chrisccoulson> it's designed to allow you to break up work in to multiple patches
<pitti> seb128: but so far all of the bugs I looked at actually turned out that A was a dupe of B which we didn't originally detect as such"
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Mercurial_Queues
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> although, you don't need an extension now. it's built in to newer versions of mercurial
<seb128> pitti, why do you need to stop on those? worth cases we have a dup not marked as such and 2 master bugs for the same issue?
<seb128> pitti, doesn't seem worth stopping the retracers on?
<pitti> seb128: well, that's the bug
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: I originally added this when we introduced address sigs, to ensure that we don't process a thousand bugs with a flawed algorithm
<pitti> seb128: but now that we have some experience/trust with it, we can be more bold, I think
<seb128> right
<pitti> and consider either capable of identifying dupes
<pitti> s/either/both/
<seb128> do you know why they didn't get detected as dup from the start if their signature match?
<seb128> or is that only the symbol sig matching?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I wrote in the bug -- neither of the sigs matched
<seb128> i.e not the address sig?
<pitti> seb128: it's the third bug which matches the address sig of A and symbolic sig of B
<seb128> oh ok, right, I see
<pitti> seb128: but both address and symbolic sig of A != B
<pitti> seb128: that's what I called "interesting"
<seb128> it's a bit of a special case, I'm surprised it happens so often in practice
<chrisccoulson> mvo, around?
<seb128> glatzor, hey
<pitti> seb128: well, most cases actually were because I changed the symbolic sigs in the middle -- still remember the __add_sse24() stuff?
<pitti> seb128: that doesn't seem to be the case in this synaptic crash, though
<seb128> pitti, yeah I remember those
<pitti> seb128: so most of the fallout was that the dupe DBs got inconsistent because we changed the symbolic algorithm
<pitti> but still I think it's reasonably safe to just make all three duplicates
<seb128> +1
<pitti> which will cancel out the noise from each other's approach
<pitti> seb128: effectively that's what we did manually anyway -- we looked at the log's assertion message and manually duped
<pitti> (at least that's what I did)
<seb128> I didn't because I was unsure what to do with those, I just called you for you help ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the explanations
<seb128> and +1 from me for just dupping things in those cases
<pitti> what a brain tangler
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes, but in a call
<mvo> pitti: what synaptic crash? I fixed one this morning
<chrisccoulson> mvo, sure, no problem. i can wait until you're finished :)
<pitti> mvo: bug 936677
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936677 in synaptic "synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936677
<pitti> mvo: but I'm mostly talking about the apport  retracer duplicate identification
<mvo> chrisccoulson: if you write the question here I can think about it during the call in a background thread
<chrisccoulson> mvo - is there a "correct" way to enable extra software channels (such as partner). say, for example, i want to offer the adobe flashplugin from the partner repo to users the first time they go to youtube
<chrisccoulson> i looked at what apturl does, but that seems a little bit hacky
<chrisccoulson> and it doesn't look like software-center does it either
<micahg> chrisccoulson: um, you might have a policy issue with that  unless you're only doing it if partner is enabled
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we would enable partner
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you can't do that AIUI without explicit consent
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes, i'm well aware of that already
<mvo> chrisccoulson: you could call sofware-center it has code for this, I don't think the code is extracted to something else
<chrisccoulson> mvo, hmm, i tried looking in software-center already. mind pointing me in the right direction? :)
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to try and do this without running software-center if possible, and it's pretty easy for me to display the eula in firefox already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, why not just encourage people to enable the HTML5 trial?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, how?
<micahg> that is if youtube is the use case
<micahg> youtube.com/html5
<chrisccoulson> micahg, how do you encourage users who have gone to youtube to do that?
<micahg> I'll have to test that next time I have a VM up, I think youtube might actually do that already
<chrisccoulson> it didn't the last time i tried it
<micahg> you could just show a link to enable the trial the same way you'd ask to enable partner
<chrisccoulson> in addition to the fact that a lot of video's still don't work with it
<micahg> ah, if some videos don't work, I guess that's not a universal solution
<chrisccoulson> micahg, adding website specific hacks to the plugin finder doesn't seem like a great solution
<chrisccoulson> in fact, that would probably be more work
<rickspencer3> dobey, et al. is there documentation somewhere for how I should import desktopcouch into a python app with goi these days?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, that's what I thought you were doing ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: are there significant API differences when you move to gir1.2-desktopcouch-1.0?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I doubt it
<rickspencer3> pitti, the problem is I can't figure out how to write the import statements :(
<rickspencer3> from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase
<rickspencer3> from desktopcouch.records.record import Record
<rickspencer3> this is the last thing I need to do before quickly.widgets is ported to GOI, which I need to finish in order to get the package onto seb128's computer
<pitti> >>> from gi.repository import Couchdb
<pitti> >>> Couchdb.Database
<pitti> <class 'gi.repository.Couchdb.Database'>
<pitti> that seems to be the first one
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<seb128> rickspencer3, salut ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: I can't find anything resembling a Record class, though
<rickspencer3> pitti, I can stumble around some more iPython
<pitti> rickspencer3: "Couchdb" has {get,set}_record_type() methods in the Document class
<pitti> rickspencer3: good luck!
<rickspencer3> ooh, that sounds ugly
<rickspencer3> maybe I should just dump couchgrid and write sqlitegrid instead
<pitti> given that we don't love couchdb any more, that might be nice indeed :)
<rickspencer3> let me see how hard this is to port
<rickspencer3> I've been meaning to do a sqlite implementation anyway
<AfC> "we don't love couchdb anymore"?
<AfC> (not trolling, just asking)
<pitti> the U1 team stopped using it for their services, and evolution-couchdb was dropped a while ago
<pitti> as apparently it was too hard to make it do what we need to
<Sweetshark> jibel: k, thx
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: your bug yesterday re removing open suse from a bug was done for you, had to get webops to remove it
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: thx, saw it.
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<Amoz> hi guys, latest precise, gnomeshell power-indicator isnt updating values
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<Amoz> upower --dump shows the battery is at 94% right now, but the indicator says 100%
<seb128> Amoz, did you open a bug?
<Amoz> where does the indicator get it values from, or how can I debug it?
<Amoz> seb128, potential duplicate #934233
<tkamppeter> pitt, you have got my mails from yesterday? I have found a solution for the trigger problem and applied it to CUPS, ready for upload after beta1.
<Amoz> reporter says the indicator displays it as charing although he undocked it
<seb128> Amoz, I guess you need http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=8bcbf3030f1c6c3088d4aa2b921d5d7031828ce9
<tkamppeter> pitti ^^
<Amoz> seb128, that could be something
<Amoz> seb128, restarting gnomeshell updates the values it seems
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, I got it, thanks!
<seb128> Amoz, well try that patch
<tkamppeter> pitti, have you any idea on bug 936629? Ghostscript accessing /proc/XXX/auxv and being stopped by AA?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936629 in cups "Printing fails after printing first document " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936629
<pitti> no, not yet
<tkamppeter> pitti, should I assign it to you?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I have the mail in my mbox, but sure
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK.
<dpm> hi desktop folks! bamfdaemon has just crashed on me and I'm getting a bunch of duplicate entries in the launcher. Is there a way to restart it, other than logging out and back into the session?
<seb128> dpm, run "unity"
<seb128> or compiz --replace
<seb128> dpm, hey btw ;-)
<dpm> [...]
<dpm> unity-panel-service: no process found
<dpm> Initializing unityshell options...done
<dpm> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dpm> bummer
<dpm> hey seb128, how's it going?
<seb128> dpm, well, you can run it again, run "unity" from a vt if needed
<dpm> it seems the second time around it worked
<seb128> dpm, busy but good ;-) how are you?
<dpm> seb128, it seems we're all the same :)
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<Amoz> seb128, looks like the patch won't apply, the code it's replacing doesn't look the same in the patch and in my power.js
<seb128> Amoz, ok, well I guess gnome-shell's code needs updating in some way for g-s-d 3.4 anyway
<seb128> same reason as described on this bug
<seb128> the signals changed
<seb128> you should open a bug on launchpad if there is not already one
<Amoz> seb128, depends if you think 934233 is a dup
<seb128> no idea, could be, I don't use gnome-shell
<seb128> nor work on it
<Amoz> I'll open a new one then
<seb128> what I know is that it needs to be updated for gsd changes
<Amoz> thank you
<seb128> yw
<jbicha> seb128: good morning
<seb128> jbicha, how are you?
<seb128> jbicha, Amoz was reporting that the gnome-shell battery indicator doesn't update as it should, do you know if that's a known issue?
<seb128> jbicha, it probably needs an update for the g-s-d signal changes (I pointed a commit from trunk but it doesn't apply to 3.2 it seems)
<jbicha> seb128: I've been running gnome-shell 3.3.90 this week, maybe new gnome-shell will land in precise next week?
<Amoz> ooh, new gnome-shell yes please
<seb128> jbicha, you tell me, you should know better
<seb128> jbicha, I'm neither using it nor working on it ;-)
<Amoz> jbicha, wasn't you saying the we only should update some packages and stay on 3.2?
<micahg> the new gnome-shell will clutter up precise ;)
<seb128> ok, no way then
<jbicha> lol
<seb128> brb, need to restart my session
<BigWhale> speaking of batteries, I powered my laptop at 0915, not it's 1201 and I still have more than an hour of batteries left.
<jbicha> Amoz: I was just reporting what the current status was, since seb128 did the gnome-control-center/g-s-d update, things have changed a bit
<Amoz> ok
<seb128> re
<seb128> jbicha, hey, no joking, the new clutter is lot of changes we can't do that at the end of the cycle
<jbicha> seb128: someone in #ubuntu+1 yesterday said they had problems with indicator-power's battery indicator too
<seb128> jbicha, that was fixed a week ago or so
<seb128> jbicha, maybe their mirror is not uptodate or they didn't restart since the update?
<jbicha> maybe
<jbicha> seb128: if you don't think clutter should be updated, you should comment at bug 941617
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941617 in clutter-1.0 "FFe: Update clutter/cogl to 1.9" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941617
<seb128> jbicha, I will
<seb128> jbicha, sorry but it would be crazy, they did ton of changes and refactoring this cycle and ricotz said another cogl soname change was still coming at least
<Amoz> is there anything I can do?
<seb128> Amoz, sleep? walk? eat? ;-)
<seb128> Amoz, or what was the question? ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: that's why it was waiting until next week when the cogl soname bump would land
<Amoz> seb128, about the power-indicator =)
<seb128> jbicha, well I'm not in the r-t but that seems crazy
<Amoz> should i file a bug?
<seb128> Amoz, yes, I told you that before ;-)
<Amoz> oh sry then
<seb128> Amoz, no worry
<Amoz> ;)
<Amoz> help me out here, a good summary, "power-indicator not updating due to faulty signal connectors" ?
<Amoz> seb128, I can set it to confirmed as well?
<Amoz> it's reported at #943183
<seb128> Amoz, if you reported it no, the reporters shouldn't confirm their own bug
<Amoz> ah
<seb128> that defeat the purpose of having 2 status otherwise
<Amoz> true
<apol_> hi, I am improving kubuntu's software center to submit information to the rnr service
<apol_> now when I send a request I get an error saying: "Authorization Required"
<apol_> can somebody give me a hint about what's going on?
<seb128> apol_, hi, you might want to ask on #software-center
<apol_> seb128: I asked there but nobody answered... anyway, I'll be patient :P
<didrocks> pitti: hey, when you get a chance, can you try pressing alt on your unity 5.4 with a gtk3 (or firefox/thunderbird) app?
<didrocks> pitti: tell me if you see the menus in the tope panel :)
<didrocks> (trying to see if it's a 5.6 regression)
<rye> didrocks, i can't
<rye> :)
<rye> but that's 5.6
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i don't see a menu with 5.4
<didrocks> rye: ah, I need someone with 5.4 :)
<rye> and i have 5.4
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, you are not using the unity-team ppa, right?
<rye> 5.4.0-0ubuntu3 to be precise -> no menu
<didrocks> ok :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i am. but i haven't updated yet
<didrocks> thanks for confirming
<chrisccoulson> i'm still on 5.4 ;)
<rye> didrocks, is there a bug i can +1 ?
 * didrocks put on the priority list
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/943194
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943194 in unity "[regression] Pressing alt doesn't show the menu title bar in top panel" [Critical,Triaged]
<didrocks> do any of you have a gtk2 app installed by any chance?
<rye> hm, nautilus and xterm works, xchat/firefox/thunderbird, i guess that's gtk2
<didrocks> firefox, thunderbird don't for me
<rye> xchat/firefox/thunderbird do not
 * rye needs to wake up, it's 2PM
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> rye: xchat doesn't work then?
<didrocks> (this one is gtk2)
<rye> didrocks, xchat-gnome is gtk2, right
<didrocks> ok, great :)
<didrocks> thanks again
<rye> gtk3 apps have the menu on alt, gtk2 don't
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> gnome-terminal doesn't here
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: same for you? gtk3 apps work?
 * didrocks is getting confused
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, seem to
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so a regression
<chrisccoulson> not sure why it's broken in some apps and not others
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gtk2 against gtk3?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i don't think that should be relevant. we have our own code in firefox / thunderbird for handling this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/extensions/globalmenu/components/src/uGlobalMenuBar.cpp#L494
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just tested it, and we never even see the alt keypress
<chrisccoulson> so, definitely not my bug :)
<chrisccoulson> *phew*
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and alt + F in gnome-terminal?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: does it open the menu?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah. and it works for firefox too
<didrocks> ok, seems a regression only in gnome-terminal
<chrisccoulson> it's just showing the menubar with the alt key which is broken in firefox
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, and, as expected, it works if i turn off the shortcut for the HUD
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: care to comment on the bug? ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<ritz> lol
 * ritz wrong window, sorry 
<seb128> hey ritz
<ritz> seb128, hi  :)
<ritz> bonjour
<seb128> bonjour ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed I don't
<pitti> didrocks: not in firefox, but it does seem to work in g-terminal
<pitti> didrocks: it also works in empathy
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there is clearly a regression, thanks! Marking as blocking the release
<pitti> didrocks: that's teh precise unity, I'm not running PPA ATM
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that was what I looking for, confirmatino it's a regression, thanks! :)
<didrocks> confirmation*
<dobey> rickspencer3: you shouldn't use desktopcouch in any more. hopefully we'll be ready to ship u1db in 12.10 though
<desrt> good morning, hackers!
<pitti> hey desrt
<cyphermox> good morning
 * Sweetshark slurps his afternoon tea.
<Sweetshark> desrt, cyphermox: morning!
<cyphermox> pitti: can you look again at checkbox in oneiric proposed queue, hopefully we got it right this time ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<pitti> hey cyphermox
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, will do
<BigWhale> indicator-weather is crashing horribly all the time ...
<cyphermox> hey seb128, doing alright
<seb128> cyphermox, the LDFLAGS stuff seem to have worked, webkit built in the ppa just fine (where previous version wouldn't build on i386)
<seb128> cyphermox, just for info
 * Sweetshark is confused. Should we make our UDS travel planning already or shall we delay?
<cyphermox> seb128: cool
<cyphermox> seb128: using both or just one
<cyphermox> Sweetshark: delay, afaik
<cyphermox> Sweetshark: anyway, I tried yesterday morning and the registration form was borked
<seb128> cyphermox, just one
<cyphermox> or the day before, ykwim
<cyphermox> seb128: cool. so we have potentially a bit of room for improvement :)
<Sweetshark> cyphermox: thx
<seb128> cyphermox, ;-)
<cyphermox> pitti: are you familiar with the procedure for debugging an issue such as the nm-applet 10Hz polling? would it be useful if I blog about my findings on how to match these poll calls to potential things to look at in Gtk apps? :)
<pitti> cyphermox: I'm not really familiar how to map a poll() call in strace back to a piece of C
<pitti> cyphermox: it took me three hours and tons of printf() statements in notify-osd to figure it out (but I believe that was an exceptionally hard case
<cyphermox> pitti: what I found seems to be very specific to Gtk but I think I've seen a pattern
<pitti> since it was deep within a rather unexpected library
<cyphermox> perhaps it doesn't map to other things than nm-applet but I'll write this down in a blog post for planet, in case somebody else can use it
<pitti> that sounds useful indeed
<cyphermox> this specific poll was matching very closely to g_idle_add() and g_timeout_add() calls
<pitti> cyphermox: that would certainly be the most obvious candidate
<cyphermox> the issue ultimately isn't caused by it, but it helps a lot in finding the root cause
<pitti> if you have a timeout_add with the same frequency, and the wakeups change if you change that timeout_add, you got it
<cyphermox> yup
<seb128> cyphermox, desrt might be a good person to ask if he has an idea about what in gtk could do that 10Hz polling
<seb128> desrt, hey ^
<cyphermox> seb128: already solved, really
<desrt> seb128: sup
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> desrt, unping
 * desrt goes back to sleep
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> seb128: it was an issue in NM with updating properties in libnm-glib
<cyphermox> I'm about to upload the fix, just looking if there are other things I can bundle with it
<gatox> hi, i'm having problems when i try to change between desktops, ctrl+alt+arrows is not working... dows anyone knows if that issue already exist or i should create it?
<rickspencer3> dobey, noted
<rickspencer3> I deleted couchgrid from quickly.widgets
<dobey> cool
 * kenvandine fights with evolution, again... 
<kenvandine> constantly prompting for a password for my google calendars... force-shutdown doesn't fix it like usual
<pitti> yeah, I often get that as well
<pitti> I usually let the window just sit there behind firefox and get out of my eyes
<kenvandine> usually a --force-shutdown fixes it for a while
<kenvandine> today it isn't... grrrrr
<dobey> just remove your google calendars from evolution
<dobey> et voila, fixed! :)
<kenvandine> dobey, that is the main reason why i use evolution!
<dobey> although
<dobey> i have never had this problem
<kenvandine> i want my schedule in the indicator
<pitti> but having gcal there is kind of the point :)
<kenvandine> without that i should just switch to thunderchicken
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> i was being facetious
<kenvandine> dobey, as usual
<kenvandine> dobey, so that never happens to you?
<dobey> nope
<dobey> and i have hosted google calendar in evo even
<dobey> it's the only one i have in there though
<dobey> since it's the only calendar in google i actually care about
<dobey> at least for the moment
<dobey> but i've never had e-d-s go crazy with the password dialog, no
<dobey> kenvandine: maybe your gnome-keyring-daemon broke?
<kenvandine> i have 2 google accounts and 6 google calendars in evo
<kenvandine> empathy and gwibber never have auth problems
<kenvandine> so i can't imaging it is the keyring daemon
<kenvandine> and... it is usually triggered by the evo alarm
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that's odd
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed
<kenvandine> in fact, it has reliably been triggered by the alarm
<kenvandine> dobey, do you have that enabled?
<dobey> afaik
<dobey> maybe not though
<kenvandine> although right now it happened right at boot
<kenvandine> and not fixable
<dobey> well i don't have an evolution-alarm-notify.desktop in ~/.config/autostart
<kenvandine> i really can't believe the abuse i take from evolution
 * kenvandine disables that
<dobey> 24836 ?        SLl    0:02  \_ /usr/lib/evolution/3.2/evolution-alarm-notify
<dobey> it's running
<dobey> *shrug*
<kenvandine> oh... it is by default i think
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but complex things are complex, so i wanted to verify it was in fact running
<pitti> seb128: yay, bug 943117 fixed and confirmed to work on the synaptic crash
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943117 in apport "retracer crashes if a bug has multiple master bugs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943117
 * pitti thoroughly despises this duplication logic now
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: I have a bug open for your evolution issue: #917282
<mdeslaur> kenvandine: It drives me _insane_ also
<kenvandine> today after rebooting killing it and logout/in didn't help... it was consistently immediately failing
<kenvandine> i just disabled it and logged out
<kenvandine> now it seems fine again
<kenvandine> disabled the alarm
<kenvandine> it is like when that thing starts it hoses somethign
<desrt> tedg: hey
<desrt> tedg: is it safe to keep around dbusmenumenuitem instances for extended periods of time?
<tedg> desrt, safe?
<tedg> desrt, I mean, they shouldn't eat kittens.
<desrt> tedg: for example, holding onto a GtkTreeIter is generally not safe
<desrt> because if some rows get added, it may go stale
<kenvandine> yum
<desrt> if ihave a dbusmenumenuitem (and assuming it doesn't get deleted itself) then will it always refer to the same item?
<tedg> desrt, No, a dbusmenu item won't go stale itself, but it might end up in a state where it's not in the tree.  (parent gets free'd)
<desrt> right
<tedg> desrt, Yes
<desrt> okay.  sounds good.
 * desrt puts DbusmenuMenuitem inside HudItem
<desrt> this is the new activate() setup
<desrt> did you get a chance to build the docs from yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> wow, libsm is absolutely hideous
<desrt> chrisccoulson: what did you think 'SM' stood for, anyway?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: it may interest you to know that gtk3 recently grew SM support via GtkApplication
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, but that means switching to gtk3 ;
<chrisccoulson> i need this to work with gtk2 as well, without depending on libgnome :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: use eggsmclient, then
<desrt> it's a bit of copy/paste code that everyone uses to avoid having to deal with libsm
<desrt> and works fine with gtk2
<chrisccoulson> desrt, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694570#c5 :(
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 694570 in Startup and Profile System "Stop using libgnome and libgnomeui on Linux" [Normal,New: ]
<desrt> oh christ
<desrt> find out who wrote eggsmclient and ask for an exception
<desrt> rewriting it because of some licence issues... ugh
<chrisccoulson> i think vuntz was going to take care of that
<chrisccoulson> not sure if anything happened yet though
<desrt> danw carlosgc chpe mclasen alexl and amigadave
<desrt> one of those works for canonical
<desrt> you'll find the rest of them on #gtk+ :)
<desrt> + * Inspired by various other pieces of code including GsmClient (C)
<desrt> + * 2001 Havoc Pennington, GnomeClient (C) 1998 Carsten Schaar, and twm
<desrt> + * session code (C) 1998 The Open Group.
<desrt> party time
<chrisccoulson> by process of elimination, i guess that amigadave works for us :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: yes :p
<desrt> anyway.. danw is the original person who landed the code
<desrt> best talk to him
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<ricotz> seb128, did you told pitti and thought more about gstreamer0.11 ?
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I haven't seen a proper release note about the HUD in the weekly meetings; who would be best to come up with a three-line summary what it is?
<didrocks> pitti: I think I can do it
<didrocks> pitti: can it be tomorrow morning? (in a meeting right now and have to run just after)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, sure; I made up something on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview for now, but it can certainly be improved
<didrocks> pitti: I'll tomorrow morning :)
<pitti> "    There is a new way to quickly search and access any desktop application's menu, called the "HUD". Press the Alt key and enter some letters and words, and it will show the corresponding entries, including some fuzzy matching.
<pitti> "
<seb128> pitti, you can probably borrow some text from http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<seb128> pitti, like "In 12.04 LTS, the HUD is a smart look-ahead search through the app and system (indicator) menus." "It’s smart, because it can do things like fuzzy matching, and it can learn what you usually do so it can prioritise the things you use often. It covers the focused app (because that’s where you probably want to act) as well as system functionality;"
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> gord, 'night
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<gord> seb128, stop trying to tab complete normal words :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> but, tab is so awesome, that should work :p
<gord> there is an irssi addon that lets you do it, its great, but soo lazy ;)
<didrocks> have a good night everyone
<dupondje> Do you need to be in a particular group to be able to add printers in the system settings (gnome3) ?
<seb128> dupondje, not sure but you need cups-pk-helper installed
<dupondje> ok that worked :)
<dupondje> now getting the print tasks to work :(
<dupondje> Inactief - Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED) hmz
<dupondje> seems like gnome doesn't ask samba password for printing
<Sweetshark> pitti: openoffice.org_3.3.0-7ubuntu7 is on chinstrap for sponsoring, please have a look at the debdiff.
<Sweetshark> pitti: it dropping the report-builder dep.
<desrt> tedg: good afternoon.  more dbusmenu questions :)
<tedg> desrt, Don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<desrt> tedg: how do i know if a menuitem is a submenu?
<desrt> other than it having children
<tedg> desrt, There's a property on it
<desrt> DBUSMENU_MENUITEM_CHILD_DISPLAY_SUBMENU seems to be documented as "this may or may not exist"
<tedg> desrt, It always exists if there are children
<desrt> good enough answer
<Sweetshark> Oracle says: LibreOffice: Best Office killer yet
<Sweetshark> https://plus.google.com/u/0/101094190333184858950/posts/ADv1yBgnc4r
<desrt> Sweetshark: so i was talking to some mozilla guys the other day
<desrt> and we were wondering: when is libreoffice going to do a firefox?
<desrt> it: take the huge bloated stuffed-with-features codebase and make a product with a radically reduced scope?
<mdeslaur> rendering it useless for 80% of its userbase?
<seb128> mterry, btw if you get bored nautilus bug #925503
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925503 in nautilus "nautilus segfaults in gtk_ui_manager_new_merge_id()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925503
<seb128> is getting quite some dups as well
<seb128> since you were on a nautilus segfault fix mood it seems ;-)
<johan> hi seb128, around?
<seb128> johan, hey, yes
<johan> I'm curious about a warning I get when running my application under precise
<johan> LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<seb128> tedg, ^
<johan> tedg: traceback http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/862503/
<johan> seb128: I also get this when importing gio; ** WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
<johan> seb128: python -c "import gio" to reproduce
<seb128> johan, that's one is bug #918607
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918607 in glib2.0 "Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918607
<seb128> johan, the dbusmenu one maybe cyphermox has a clue, nm-applet was triggering it a lot, I think there is a bug about it but I can't find it
<tedg> johan, Could you install the dbusmenu ddebs and rerun that bt?
<tedg> I've got a guess, but I'd rather know :-)
<cyphermox> johan: if you reuse the same menuitems in a dbusmenu as well, and the menuitem is hidden; when you try to remove it that "Trying to remove" error will show up. that's what I was running into with nm-applet
<cyphermox> I mean, using the same menuitem/menu in a dbusmenu and elsewhere
<johan> sure, give me a few more minutes
<dupondje> noticed something weird with LibreOffice
<dupondje> printing to a Windows Printer that requires auth fails in LibreO
<dupondje> it never asks password
<dupondje> while for example printing from evince gives a auth popup
<Sweetshark> desrt: we wont pull a firefox. we are already stripping out abstractions that are slowing us down, but we are not yet getting incompatible. see also: http://sweetshark.livejournal.com/1550.html
<dupondje> Sweetshark: you have an idea on that printing issue ? :)
<Sweetshark> the libreoffice online and libreoffice android efforts will need a streamlined interface (and a quicker startup), but we wont force feed that down the throat of the userbase. Once it is evolved into a stage that people want that on the desktop too, they will get it.
<Sweetshark> dupondje: on precise?
<dupondje> yea
<Sweetshark> hmm, no. dont know that one yet from the to of my head, but with 800 open issues in launchpad you sometimes lose track a bit ;)
<Sweetshark> anyway, gotta run ...
<dupondje> héhé :D
<johan> how do I install ddebs again?
 * johan found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<desrt> wow.  people still have livejournals.
<johan> tedg: tedhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/862544/
<johan> tedg: sorry, this is the right; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/862544/
<johan> cyphermox: I do a bit of magic to avoid duplication between a the items in a toolbar menu button and a normal menu
<chrisccoulson> desrt, which mozilla guys were you talking to?
<chrisccoulson> did you ask them to come to UDS? ;)
<desrt> no
<desrt> shall i? :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> desrt, you should suggest it ;)
<johan> tedg: let me know if you want more information about my application in the crash scenario or test a patch
<kenvandine> ricotz, do you have a bzr branch for folks in gnome3 ppa?
<ricotz> kenvandine, sorry, no
<kenvandine> ricotz, no worries
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i can get iut
<kenvandine> iut
<kenvandine> damn!
<kenvandine> it
<kenvandine> :-D
<ricotz> alright ;)
<tedg> johan, Thanks!
<dupondje> somebody knows a program that uses gtk printing ?
<seb128> dupondje, you can try picking any gtk application on the ubuntu desktop I guess
<seb128> dupondje, gedit, eog, evince, ...
<dupondje> hmz k :)
<dupondje> seems its really a libreoffice bug then :(
<seb128> what is the issue?
<dupondje> I print to a printer that is shared on a win 7 pc
<dupondje> password protected
<dupondje> but printing in libreoffice doesn't ask the password, so printing fails
<seb128> does it work from i.e gedit?
<dupondje> yep, gedit asks password after sending the print task
<seb128> yeah, libreoffice bug then
<dupondje> and a quite crap one :) not able to print from a office application :D
<ricotz> dupondje, are you using the printing-dialog of libreoffice?
<ricotz> you can switch between native and LibO dialogs in settings
<ricotz> (or at least this is suppose to be possible)
<seb128> ricotz, hey, sorry I was away when you pinged earlier
<seb128> ricotz, no, I didn't deal with gstreamer0.11 yet but it's on my list ;-)
<dupondje> hmz lets see
<ricotz> seb128, i see -- yeah, i was hoping to draw pitti into it too
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> ricotz, you pinged too later for that, try earlier tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> pitti is starting early to he finishes early as well
<dupondje> seb128: I disabled LibreOffice dialogs, but that doesn't change a thing
<dupondje> not to the dialog :p not to the bug
<ricotz> seb128, jbicha, the clutter/cogl is targetting in favor of gnome-shell, but if g-s introduces new deps like the new gnome-keryring lib gcr 3.3.90 this might get a blocker
<ricotz> seb128, gnome-keyring was decided to keep it on 3.2.x?
<seb128> ricotz, yes, rather because it was quite some work and some changes for no good reason than because it was an issue
<stgraber> I'm sure we have gtk experts in the room, right?
<seb128> no we don't
<stgraber> :)
<seb128> we have mostly people slackers who like to drink coffee and chat on IRC ;-)
<seb128> having an issue?
<stgraber> kind of, gtk main loop issues in ubiquity
<seb128> ricotz, I doubt we will want the new cogl, clutter anyway
<stgraber> am I wrong to assume that calling Gtk.main_quit() is going to decrement Gtk.main_level()?
<seb128> desrt, ^
<stgraber> I have a bit of code in ubiquity that I could summarize as:
<stgraber> while Gtk.main_level() != 0: Gtk.main_quit()
<ricotz> seb128, i guess a lot of people want it ;)
<seb128> sorry that's the sort of stuff I never looked at, I don't had to deal with main_level ;-)
<desrt> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> and that's giving me an infinite loop because apparently in this case, calling main_quit() doesn't decrement main_level() (or from what I can see, exit at all)
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, the world is like that, there is enough people that want anything you can suggest doing
<desrt> stgraber: the main level is the number of nested mainloops
<desrt> main_quit() doesn't instantly quit a mainloop.  it just marks the outer-most one to stop running when it is returned to
<seb128> ricotz, I'm sure there is enough people who would like ubuntu to stop being active as well
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> enough->lot
<ricotz> seb128, alright, still this stuff is getting some testing and it doesnt interfere with unity
<stgraber> desrt: hmm, ok, then I have to figure out why my main loop doesn't want to die when I tell it to ...
<ricotz> seb128, but cogl is a bit happily bumping sonames lately which made it harder to actually begin with it
<seb128> ricotz, it's still lot of work and we are almost a month after feature freeze
<seb128> ricotz, also somebody needs to ensure that all the rdepends are fine with it, like our champlain version for example
<ricotz> seb128, that's right, all the currently untouched things needs to be rebuild maybe in gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
<seb128> ricotz, built and runtime tested
<stgraber> desrt: the case I have in ubiquity is a user moving between entries in a list, changing the selection exits the main loop, jump into some obscure debconf code, then start the main loop again
<stgraber> desrt: doing that very quickly (as in, just keeping your "up" key pressed) leads in a case where the main loop doesn't want to quit
<stgraber> desrt: any idea on how I'd debug this? (sadly redesigning the whole thing isn't on the agenda for 12.04 as weird as the whole concept might be)
<dupondje> damn want to report libreoffice bug and apport-bug crashes now :p
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-01
<desrt> bumpy beta!
<robert_ancell> desrt, problems?
<desrt> my unity experience is not a happy one :)
 * desrt wants a beta gnome-shell to match his beta unity
<desrt> keep things more interesting :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, what happened with that?  Did we end up getting close enough to deliver gnome-shell 3.4?
<desrt> robert_ancell: i think it will happen if ricotz or jbicha steps up :)
<robert_ancell> I'm not sure how much further they can step up.  They're already stepped up to the max
<robert_ancell> Go the upstepping!
<jbicha> robert_ancell: seb128 doesn't think it's a great idea but bug 941617 looks more like a yes than a no at the moment
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941617 in clutter-1.0 "FFe: Update clutter/cogl to 1.9" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941617
<desrt> oh.  that.
 * desrt forgot about 'that.'
<robert_ancell> damn
<jbicha> haha
 * desrt suffers rage issues
<jbicha> well if you guys want to weigh in on the bug....
 * desrt unrages
<desrt> so.  i was getting really really annoyed because fedora was partitioning my disk very stupidly
<desrt> now i discover that it's actually just GPT
<desrt> fascinating.
<robert_ancell> micahg, hey, I see you're dropping quadrapassel from xubuntu - any feedback on it?
<micahg> robert_ancell: done for beta 1 :)
<robert_ancell> micahg, dropped because size / dependencies / problems / reducing default apps ?
<robert_ancell>  / better replacement
<micahg> robert_ancell: we were the only image carrying clutter, I figured if Ubuntu didn't want to support it for LTS why should Xubuntu :)
<micahg> so, we dropped quadrapassel and were done with it
<robert_ancell> jbicha, seb128 is always ruining our fun :)
<robert_ancell> ok
<jbicha> robert_ancell: :)
 * desrt injects some love into the bug
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, we'll get clutter for 12.10 :)
<kenvandine> we can't hold out any longer, seb128 won't ruin the fun anymore :-D
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can I get you to type 'who' from a gnome-terminal and see if it gives any output?
<RAOF> You can, and it says “chris    pts/2        2012-03-01 08:39 (:0)”
<desrt> desrt@moonpix:~$ who
<desrt> desrt@moonpix:~$
<desrt> :(
<RAOF> In case it matters, this is from a byobu-tmux session.
<RAOF> desrt: You are nobody.  NOBODY!
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, how brave are you feeling, want to try a new lightdm?
<RAOF> Eh, sure.
<RAOF> What's the rub?
<robert_ancell> it seems to work for me now, but I'm not sure what's changed
<robert_ancell> well, I do know I made a big change to the way PAM works, but I have no idea if that should have fixed things
<RAOF> HAH!
<RAOF> That is tremendously reassuring ;)
<robert_ancell> it's the magic of PAM :)
<RAOF> So, where's the magic button?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm just updating the branch
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, can you bzr-buildpackage lp:~ubuntu-desktop/lightdm/ubuntu and install the .debs
<RAOF> Hey, that's cool.  I didn't know bzr-buildpackage did that!
<robert_ancell> that was accidental if you are actually literally running 'bzr-buildpackage lp:~ubuntu-desktop/lightdm/ubuntu'.  'Cause I'm running it now and also had no idea that would work
<robert_ancell> hmm, whatever it's doing it seems slower that bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/lightdm/ubuntu lightdm-ubuntu; cd lightdm-ubuntu; bzr-buildpackge
<RAOF> ...and I should actually install the build-deps.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh yeah, that too
<robert_ancell> RAOF, computer on fire yet?
<RAOF> JUst finished building.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Nothing seems to have caught fire.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Anything I should particularly check?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I like the sound of that.  the who/w thing in particular
<robert_ancell> (I take it you restarted lightdm?)
<RAOF> I logged out and logged in again.
<RAOF> That's enough to restart lightdm, or do I need to ask upstart to kindly kill it?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, you do need to upstart it or you'll be running the older version
<RAOF> Yeah, nothing caught fire.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, and who says...
<RAOF>   chris    pts/2        2012-03-01 15:35 (:0)
<RAOF> (And also “chris    tty1         2012-03-01 15:15”, but that's my VT login)
<desrt> RAOF: fancy quotes!
<RAOF> To differentiate between console quotes and actual quotes!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, so it seems to be fixed for you too.  magic
<RAOF> Do not extrapolate from an X maintainer's hardware.  It's magic ☺
<pitti> Good morning
 * BigWhale opens one eye.
<BigWhale> Arrr.
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter_: the debian and ubuntu buildds and a local cups build all reproduce the "[cups-deviced] PID 13706 (usb) crashed on signal 11!"
<pitti> tkamppeter_: I wonder what's different on your system so that you don't get it..
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> if anyone could help testing this morning's new desktops/alternates, that woudl be highly appreciated; we are running a bit tight on time here
 * didrocks tries to deal with the unity stuff (release blocked on important bugs right now) and then will try to be on that
<bschaefer> :w
<bschaefer> opps
<glatzor> morning pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie geths?
<glatzor> pitti, pretty fine! and yourself?
<pitti> glatzor: gut, danke! looking forward to getting b1 behind  us :)
<SpamapS> What exactly is compiz using 20% of my CPU for?
<SpamapS> clint     2625 20.2  4.0 1817004 163176 ?      Rl   Feb28 419:44 compiz
<SpamapS> I'd think displaying 2 maximized terminals wouldn't really use any of compiz's time
<pitti> I have between 5 and 8 % CPU here
<SpamapS> Mine has been > 10 all day...
<SpamapS> at this point my laptop's fan is always on
<SpamapS> weird, closing chrome, which was not visible.. dropped it considerably
<SpamapS> I guess its because compiz shows screenshots in the super-W "thingy"... ?
<didrocks> hey, minimized application are not minimized, but restacked behind
<pitti> I have kvm running on another (non-visible) desktop, I guess that's it
<SpamapS> Yeah, closing everything except the terminals has *almost* let the fan go off.
<glatzor> pitti, just a short question: could you imagine any problems running a dbus daemon, e.g. aptdaemon, with a higher nice level? I think about calling os.nice(5) in aptdaemon to avoid slowing down old systems. or even using psutil.Process.set_ionice(psutil.IOPRIO_CLASS_IDLE)
<glatzor> morning mvo!
<pitti> glatzor: I'm sure that'll help quite a bit; the only drawback that comes to my mind is that UIs might see increased response times, so perhaps some timeouts need to be adjusted
<pitti> glatzor: but it should generally be fine
<mvo> hey glatzor, good morning!
<glatzor> pitti, is it already to late in the cycle for an MIR of python-psutil?
<mvo> glatzor: I ran into a odd issue the other day with pkcompat installed and runing "bzr get lp:update-manager; cd update-manager/DistUpgrade/;sudo ./dist-upgrade.py" I got locking errors from what appears to be aptdaemons pkcompat that emited some changed signals and locked the cache while doing that - does that sound plausible?
<pitti> glatzor: sounds small and harmless
<pitti> hey mvo
<mvo> hey pi
<mvo> hey pitti
<glatzor> mvo, I will have a look.
<mvo> a!
<mvo> ta!
<tkamppeter_> pitti, hi
<tkamppeter> pitti, it looks like that the usb backend segfaulted on you during device detection. It can depend on the printers you have connected andd their IDs. I have several HP printers connected and no USB->Parallel adapters. What do you have connected?
<tkamppeter> pitti, in bug 938640, comment #9 a user has a problem with a USB->Parallel adapter making the usb backend of Precise's CUPS crashing with a "Memory fault". What is this? What is the difference to a segfault?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938640 in cups "canon bj-200 has stopped printing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938640
<pitti> tkamppeter: I don't know, it doesn't sound like a standard strerror() message?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the usb backend executable and the CUPS libraries do not contain the string "Memory Fault". It must come from the system.
<didrocks> pitti: on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12793/testcases/443/results
<didrocks> pitti: I get a blank ubiquity startup screen
<didrocks> (language choice, but nothing else)
<didrocks> wasn't the case for you?
<pitti> hm, could be that it was, but I assumed with the language choice that'd be normal?
<didrocks> pitti: not even if I select "english"
<pitti> but I do remember reading "you can read the release notes"
<didrocks> pitti: and I had the translation in normal install
<didrocks> hum, reproduced twice here
<pitti> and reading that note in German, too
<didrocks> ok, I'll open a bug
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: jibel is also testing images now, FYI, so please have a look at the ISO tracker
<didrocks> pitti: well, I have to switch back to unity soon, but trying to give some hand as much as I can :)
<jibel> didrocks, do you mean the 1rst screen with the choice try or install ubuntu ?
<jibel> didrocks, bonjour
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, this one
<didrocks> jibel: salut
<didrocks> jibel: if you select the language on first screen (before casper is run)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, _that_ one, gfxboot
<pitti> didrocks: I tried it for OEM, but in English there
<didrocks> yeah, the gfxboot
<jibel> didrocks, ok, trying now
<pitti> didrocks: I get gfxboot translations on both i386 and amd64
<didrocks> bug #943844
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943844 in ubiquity "No welcoming message if language != english" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943844
<jibel> didrocks, did you select french on that screen ?
<didrocks> pitti: I mean, select deutch there
<pitti> so do you mean gfxboot or ubiquity?
<didrocks> pitti: and "install"
<didrocks> let ubiquity loading
<didrocks> and you will see no "try or install" in ubiquity
<pitti> didrocks: no, that's not a bug
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I selected French here
<didrocks> ah?
<pitti> didrocks: as on the gfxboot screen you already choose between live and install
<didrocks> it's weird, no link for release info?
<pitti> well, that should be there
<didrocks> nothing on the right side
<pitti> but on the initial ubiquity dialog where it asks for the language
<pitti> but you should't get the install/live chooser
<jibel> didrocks, are you on a wireless connection ?
<jibel> didrocks, without connection no olink
<didrocks> jibel: no connection on that one
<didrocks> hum, ok, so it just looks "weird"
<pitti> ah, that'd be it then
<didrocks> I think at last one line will be needed at some point :)
<didrocks> but ok, makes sense
<jibel> *phew*
<didrocks> Sorry for the false alarm, explaining it on the bug report
<jibel> didrocks, no heart attack today please
<didrocks> jibel: well, advocate that it looks weird to the user still :)
<didrocks> jibel: but will try to keep your heart safe!
<jibel> didrocks, I agree an empty screen is weird but not b1-critical
<didrocks> jibel: agreed :)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have searched the system for the string "Memory error" now and it appears nowhere, not in any library and not in the kernel. Can it be a weird en_GB translation for segfault?
<seb128> lut didrocks, la forme ?
<pitti> tkamppeter: or perhaps "out of memory"
<didrocks> seb128: ça va ;) pas sûr qu'on release, mais ça va :)
<didrocks> et toi ?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> didrocks, ca va
<pitti> tkamppeter: if the reporter can reproduce, strace should say more clearly what the problem is
<seb128> watched France beat Germany for once yesterday ;-)
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
 * seb128 hugs mvo pitti
<pitti> seb128: oh? I thought the European championship was in summer
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> pitti, it was an amical game (not sure they call it that in english)
<seb128> pitti, i.e just a friendly out of competition game
<pitti> seb128: and ubiquity beat us 1:0 as well, we needed a late-night respin
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see
<pitti> seb128: we call it "Freundschaftsspiel", quite the same
<seb128> pitti, seems it's "friendly game" in english
<pitti> as opposed to the really hostile ones during the EC or WC :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no Sedanne this time?
<seb128> pitti, respin sucks, I was looking forward an unfreeze!
<seb128> pitti, no Zidane no ;-)
<pitti> so was I
<pitti> seb128: could you do a quick test for me?
<pitti> seb128: I assume you don't have "libreoffice" installed (i. e. the metapackage)?
<seb128> no I don't
<seb128> yes I can do testing
<pitti> seb128: can you please try "apport-bug libreoffice"?
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> Gtk-WARNING **: GtkLabel 0x9e86678: widget tried to gtk_widget_get_width inside  GtkWidget     ::get_width implementation. Should just invoke GTK_WIDGET_GET_CLASS(widget)->get_width directly rather than using gtk_widget_get_width
<seb128> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<glatzor> mvo, the problem seems to be that aptdaemon registers the cache update and emits the UpdatesChanged signal. Afterwards unity tries to get the available updates and aptdaemon locks the cache
<rickspencer3> pitti, Riddell what's the word on the street for beta 1?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I'm fighting with the script to get it published
<Riddell> rickspencer3: more testing is needed, we had respins late last night
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> Riddell,  may I ask what the respins were for?
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: hey
<Riddell> rickspencer3: bug 940908 bug 942560
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 940908 in casper "Keyboard layout, oem-config not set on persistent USB image" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940908
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942560 in ubiquity "keyboard layout screen - Keyboard navigation broken" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942560
<glatzor> morning seb128 !
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop needs testing, lubuntu and edubuntu too, kubuntu is fine
<seb128> glatzor, how are you?
<glatzor> mvo, I could add a larger delay in the UpdatesChanged signal.
<tkamppeter> pitti, about your CUPS segfault which you talked about initially today. Which devices do you have on USB? Can you run "sudo /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", can you strace?
<glatzor> seb128, I am fine! yorself?
<seb128> glatzor, I'm good thanks
<glatzor> yourself
<seb128> glatzor, do you have any clue why the code in http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/info/cc-info-panel.c doesn't seem to work with aptdaemon?
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, that sounds reasonable - or could it be done without the cache locks as its just a calculation?
<seb128> glatzor, it's always displaying "Checking for Updates"
<seb128> glatzor, is GetUpdates supposed to work on precise?
<pitti> tkamppeter: that works; it only seems to crash sometimes in the test suite
<Riddell> ubuntu-desktop team: more testing needed! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<glatzor> mvo, pitti, how much delay would be acceptable for an update check after a package operation or cache update is performed
<glatzor> mvo, pitti so if you run "apt-get update". How long should unity take to show you "updatesavailable"? currently it is 5 seconds
<pitti> glatzor: IMHO, anything up to an hour
<glatzor> mvo, pitti could we raise this to a minte?
<glatzor> minute
<pitti> usually apt-get update is cron'ed
<mvo> glatzor: sounds ok to me - I will also check the release upgrade if its giving up the lock too early for no good reason
<pitti> for urgent security updates an hour seems appropriate to me
<glatzor> pitti, but I don't want aptdaemon to sit an hour just waiting for sending the updates changed signal :)
<pitti> glatzor: I mean from a purely visual POV
<pitti> (what your question was, about "unity"
<pitti> glatzor: in other words, 30 seconds or a minute doesn't matter for that at all
<glatzor> pitti, unity nowadays just listens to the UpdatesChanged signal on the pk interface
<glatzor> (additionally a check is performed some time after login)
<seb128> glatzor, did you see my question before btw?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, doing late hacking recently!
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, good.  I got lightdm to work, can you smoke test it?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, it's un the packaging vcs?
<robert_ancell> not up late today, just left computer on to wait you guys to come online
<robert_ancell> seb128, yup
<robert_ancell> it works for me and RAOF
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm on it
<robert_ancell> pitti, we're still in freeze right?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes, but you can upload anyway
<seb128> somebody will flush the queue when we unfreeze
<pitti> robert_ancell: what seb128 said
<robert_ancell> seb128, right.  So I think it's good to go, I just want a second opinion before pushing it to the archive
<robert_ancell> seb128, also, if you see anyone who has had PAM issues during your hours let them know to try it
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've it installed, brb, testing it
<glatzor> mvo, hm. aptdaemon is quite fast in reclaiming the lock after dist-upgrade temporarily released it :)
<glatzor> mvo, should we use a special lock to indicate that a dist-upgrade is currently running? if update-manager or software-center is opened in the meantime we could show a warning and disable all actions
<glatzor> mvo, aptdaemon could also avoid sending updateschanged signals
<mvo> glatzor: I think that does make sense, or it could simply keep the lock for the entire lifetime of the operation (which it actually should do already :/)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<tkamppeter> pitti, try to get a way to have a reproducable segfault of the usb backend, otherwise we cannot fix it.
<seb128> re
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, all good from what I can test her
<seb128> here
<pitti> tkamppeter: right; I re-enabled the test suite in the build, and it failed now: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94856878/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.cups_1.5.2-5pitti_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robert_ancell> seb128, phew - you were gone a while and I was getting worried...
<seb128> robert_ancell, i.e local logins, ecryptfs, guest session
<pitti> tkamppeter: it seems to consistently happen on builders, but only sometimes locally; anyway, I'll try to reproduce it locally later
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I'll just push it to the archive then
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry, I did a round of logout, login and different accounts type checks
<robert_ancell> seb128, nah, that's good ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you can push to the ppa as well if you want some extra testing during the day in case
<seb128> you can dput the same version to both
<robert_ancell> seb128, save version number?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or add a ~ppa1 or something if you want but that's not needed since that's the same content
<robert_ancell> seb128, done, cya tomorrow
<seb128> robert_ancell, 'night
<glatzor> mvo, you have to release the lock shortly before dpkg is called
<glatzor> :/
<seb128> glatzor, hey again, sorry I had to restart and I didn't see if you responded to my gnome-control-center question before
<glatzor> sorry seb128, I missed your question by accidentially closing my xchat window
<seb128> glatzor, lol, no worry
<seb128> glatzor, if you have some minutes could you look at http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/info/cc-info-panel.c and tell me if that's supposed to work with aptdaemon?
<seb128> glatzor, the button always displays "Checking for Updates"
<mvo> glatzor: yeah
<seb128> glatzor, see refresh_updates() and on_pk_get_tid_ready()
<seb128> glatzor, is "GetUpdates" supposed to work with the aptdaemon compat layer?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/943881 if somebody could have a look :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943881 in libreoffice "Unable to print to password protected (cups) printer" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> dupondje, it's probably for Sweetshark or tkamppeter
<glatzor> seb128, it should work. But why isn't the packagekit-glib client not used? you don't need to operate on the dbus level. there is a nice high level api for packagekit
<seb128> glatzor, dunno, it's code from GNOME
<glatzor> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/863168/
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> I can't make gnome-shell being used when using automatic login
<rodrigo_> I guess the choice is stored/used by lightdm?
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey, automatic login with what login manager? what version do you use?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fresh 11.10 install, lightdm
<seb128> rodrigo_, it was fixed in a SRU, so I guess: update
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<rodrigo_> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: are you happy with the "HUD" release note on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview, or want to improve it?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<didrocks> pitti: i'm just about to edit it
<rodrigo_> so, how are you all doing for this cycle?
<rodrigo_> anything exciting?
<rodrigo_> (I'm not using precise)
<pitti> rodrigo_: quality, kwality, Q'hal-ity
<rodrigo_> good
<glatzor> seb128, but it doesn't seem to work: it doesn't catch the Finished signal. I will have a look at it
<didrocks> pitti: done
<pitti> didrocks: c'est beaucoup, merci!
<pitti> "c'est bon" probably better?
<seb128> glatzor, thanks
<glatzor> seb128, the panel if doesn't work with packagekitd :)
<seb128> glatzor, ok, I will bug richard about it
<glatzor> seb128, it is a bug in the panel
<glatzor> seb128, self->priv->updates_state isn't unset to UPDATES_NOT_AVAILABLE if there aren't any updates
<glatzor> seb128, it keeps the CHECKING_UPDATES state
<seb128> oh
<seb128> glatzor, thanks!
<glatzor> seb128, line 1776 in on_pk_transaction_signal should set the state away from CHECKING_UPDATES if it isn't yet switched to UPDATES_AVAILABLE
<rye> ugh after g-s-d crash it got restarted and now I have 3 syndaemons
<seb128> rye, bug #868400
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868400 in gnome-settings-daemon "Synaptics touchpad stops working - two syndaemon instances running" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868400
<seb128> rye, known issue
<seb128> glatzor, excellent, thanks
<seb128> rye, btw did you ping to didrocks earlier? do you get the firefox altgr focus thing happening with compiz r3025 really? I only get it with the staging ppa version here
<rye> seb128, well, it is happening currently now
<seb128> rye, what compiz version do you use?
<rye> seb128, 1:0.9.7.0~bzr3025-0ubuntu1~ppa1 - from unity-team/ppa
<rye> updated yesterday
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, does lkcl deliberately try to p*ss everyone off, every time he posts to a mailing list?
<didrocks> seb128: rye: can you comment on the bug?
<didrocks> rye: do you have the time to try this combination:
<didrocks> - unity from precise (5.4)
<didrocks> - compiz from this ppa?
<didrocks> to try to decipher if it's compiz or unity
<rye> didrocks, sure, will reboot now to check whether i am still experiencing this on current packages and then will swap unity/compiz
<rye> brb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lkcl?
<didrocks> rye: thanks :)
<glatzor> mvo, the problem with pkcompat and dist-upgrade only exists if you still have got the packagekit config files arround
<glatzor> mvo /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20packagekit isn't (yet) shipped with aptdaemon
<chrisccoulson> seb128, lkcl is an annoying troll
<chrisccoulson> or, at least i think he's just a troll ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, on what lists?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platform/browse_thread/thread/ef5e559992e2d158
<chrisccoulson> he's posted on our lists before as well though
<seb128> oh, mozilla lists, not lists I read ;-)
<glatzor> pitti, mvo: packagekit drops an an apt.conf.d snippet which calls the StateHasChanged method of PackageKit to notfiy the daemon about finished package operations (installs/cache updates) which have been done with non-packagekit tools, e.g. apt-get or dist-upgrade.py
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is reading that another way to waste 15 minutes of my life I will not get back? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, don't read it
<chrisccoulson> he's posted on our lists before as well, eg, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-August/034011.html
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, I probably didn't read that one either, I need motivation to read emails which are over a screen long ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> you need to be stupid to read anything from lkcl too. i keep telling the mozilla guys that they should just ignore him
<glatzor> pitti, mvo: Should I ship the file also in aptdaemon.pkcompat or would a packagekit-common package be a better solution? There is also the packagekit dbus config which is currenlty replicated in aptdaemon
<pitti> glatzor: conffile-wise a -common would indeed better, but duplicating it for now should work as long as they are identical
<rye> didrocks, i come back with quite an interesting story
<rye> didrocks, so, upon reboot i stopped having this problem
<rye> didrocks, then i recallled that the first time i noticed this was when i was using plain US language keyboard without dead keys and/or compose (after i noticed the bug I added the US international with AltGr dead keys.
<rye> didrocks, so I added the plain English(US) version and it stopped working in current set of package, what's your default english layout?
<rye> hm
<didrocks> rye: I don't have an english layout here
<didrocks> french one, and never experienced the issue
<didrocks> seb did, but only with a newer compiz than yours
<didrocks> this story is confusing :)
<didrocks> seb128: you are using the OSS alternative as well?
<rye> didrocks, but now i see it does not switch focus somewhere else when i press AltGr in a layout that has compose key
<didrocks> rye: maybe not a regression after all
<seb128> didrocks, yes
 * didrocks is puzzled
<rye> so, now I only have to find a way to reproduce this issue with a keyboard layout having compose key
<didrocks> rye: yeah, and please anotate the bug report with your findings
<seb128> didrocks, well "alternative",
<seb128> $ gsettings get org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard layouts
<seb128> ['fr\toss', 'de']
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> ['fr\toss', 'fr']
<didrocks> yeah, it's the same here then
<didrocks> oss is alternative in the display IIRC
<seb128> but I don't get it now
<rye> well, at the moment what is definitely broken is pressing alt to reveal the menu in gtk3 apps - before upgrade to ppa versions the menus worked in gtk3 apps but were failing for gtk2 ones
<seb128> it doesn't happen all the time
<seb128> rye, known issue
<didrocks> rye: alt to reveal gtk3 app is another issue :)
<rye> didrocks, i can haz a bug # to subscribe? I lost the one for gtk2 :(
<didrocks> rye: bug #943194
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943194 in unity-distro-priority "[regression] Pressing alt doesn't show the menu title bar in top panel" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943194
<didrocks> rye: we won't release with this regression 5.6 anyway
<rye> ah, i have already marked this as affected
<rye> so, /me goes to try reproducing the bug with compose, thank you for bearing with me :)
<didrocks> rye: thank to *you* for testing the latest crack ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, quick update on the vala Rbox scope : it's almost finished, and the lens keeps the Banshee one too.
<glatzor> mvo, pitti have you seen the latest org.freedesktop.policykit.imply addition to polkit? it would allow removing the corresponding code from aptdaemon (AptDaemon._check_alternative_auth which makes installing from new repo/buying easier). Is it too late in the cycle?
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks, I was just thinking about it this morning!
<didrocks> davidcalle: do you think we can have a release for, let's say, start of next week?
<davidcalle> didrocks, should be fine, but I don't know if the cover art will be ready.
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, keep me in touch :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<pitti> glatzor: needs an FFE at this point, I think; is that released yet?
<glatzor> pitti: polkit 0.103
<pitti> glatzor: ah, we have 0.104
<glatzor> it was released back in december '11
<glatzor> pitti, so I will delay the switch to the next cycle. the current solution is already working since a year :)
<glatzor> mvo, pitti seb128 see you! have a nice day.
<seb128> glatzor, thanks, you as well!
<glatzor> mvo, aptdaemon rev 774 should improve the situation for dist-upgrade.py a little bit
<mvo> thanks a bunch glatzor
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<seb128> pitti, btw did I miss a follow up on the apport-bug libreoffice stuff?
<seb128> pitti, I told you it was segfaulting here, did you need another info?
<Sweetshark> pitti: reping wrt to openoffice transitional on chinstrap. did you have a look?
<pitti> seb128: oh, I didn't get that
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, will do
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, doh
<seb128> $ apport-bug libreoffice
<seb128> [xcb] Unknown request in queue while dequeuing
<seb128> [xcb] Most likely this is a multi-threaded client and XInitThreads has not been called
<seb128> [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that.
<seb128> python: ../../src/xcb_io.c :178 : dequeue_pending_request:  L'assertion « !xcb_xlib_unknown_req_in_deq » a échoué.
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti, that's a different one though
<pitti> seb128: right, I get either bug 943661 or bug 901675
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943661 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in get_gsubgpos_table()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943661
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 901675 in apport "apport-gtk assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:273: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901675
<seb128> Pango:ERROR:/build/buildd/pango1.0-1.29.5/./pango/pango-layout.c:3801:pango_layout_check_lines: assertion failed: (!layout->log_attrs)
<pitti> seb128: sweet, so this reproduces pretty well then
<pitti> I spent an hour writing test cases which exercise the whole UI, and they reproduce this nwo
<pitti> funny to see the windows fly around you
<pitti> seb128: and no ev to whine to :/
<seb128> yeah :(
 * pitti goes to untangle the threads-in-threads mess that the whoopsie merge introduced
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I guess you didn't open a bug at the end for the new libroffice in -proposed breaking bamf/unity. The good news is that it's now handled :)
<pitti> didrocks, Sweetshark: bug 943192 and/or bug 842566 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943192 in bamf "libreoffice integration will break with new LO in oneiric-proposed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943192
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 842566 in bamf "Libreoffice and unity integration broken." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842566
<didrocks> pitti: the SRU candidate closes bug #943192
<pitti> fine
<mvo> glatzor: did you had a chance to look at lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/admin-group-fix?
<mvo> meh, too late
<Sweetshark> didrocks: nah, sorry
<dupondje> heh they close my bug on libreoffice because I need to use apport-bug ... :) right it crashes guys :D
<didrocks> Sweetshark: no worry :)
<pitti> dupondje: call it on a package which is actually installed, like libreoffice-gtk
<pitti> dupondje: I bet you don't have "libreoffice" installed (it's not by default)
<dupondje> aha k :)
<ricotz> didrocks, Sweetshark, hi, this bamf/unity issue is probably true for natty now too
<didrocks> ricotz: want to do the backport? :)
<ricotz> didrocks, i guess doing the LO backport was enough from my side ;)
<zzecool> smspillaz: can you please take a look at this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943941
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943941 in unity "GRID plugin very inconsistent and erratic behavior " [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> very strange bug
<smspillaz> zzecool: sure, when I have time, although I may not be around in the next 3 weeks
<zzecool> ;o
<jml> in this bright and shiny multi-arch world, what's the right way to install Skype on my 64bit laptop?
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/zemberek-ooo would it still be possible to sync that to universe? see also bug 801839.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 801839 in libreoffice "Turkish spell checker for LibreOffice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801839
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, that's no problem
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you please file a sync request bug and subscribe ubuntu-release?
<Sweetshark> pitti: cant we use bug 801839 for that?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 801839 in libreoffice "Turkish spell checker for LibreOffice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801839
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<desrt> acceptably well
<desrt> seb128: dbusmenu searching is working in a somewhat simple way at this point
<desrt> all that's missing is indicators
<seb128> "somewhat simple way"?
<desrt> it may be an appropriate time to start doing builds of my branch in a PPA
<seb128> what is "simple" there
<desrt> seb128: it's not quite at feature parity with the existing code, but quite testable
<seb128> you mean the ranking etc?
<desrt> it doesn't do things like fail to report disabled items, etc.
<desrt> no.  ranking is working.
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> I was wondering if you changed the ranking logic and why ;-)
<desrt> no
<desrt> that stuff is black magic
 * desrt didn't dare :)
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> particularly with the changes made for french, etc.
<seb128> desrt, where is it? I will start by giving it a round on my box and let you know how it goes
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> thanks to you
<desrt> m_conley: good morning :)
<seb128> desrt, hum, there is a merge conflict in src/hud-search.c (for info) when trying to merge your branch on trunk
<desrt> i'd recommend against merging :)
<seb128> automake: cannot open < gtk-doc.make: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<seb128> autoreconf: automake failed with exit status: 1
<seb128> some days I hate autotools
<desrt> huh
<desrt> the gnome-autogen is supposed to take care of that
<desrt> let me check
<seb128> desrt, the packaging tools run autoreconf
<seb128> not gnome-autogen
<desrt> oh.  ya.  sucks, then.
<desrt> run the autogen.sh.  that's why it's there :p
<seb128> I hate that GNOME doesn't work with standard tools :-(
<kenvandine> desrt, i've started doing that more lately
<desrt> seb128: autogen.sh is an absolutely pervasive convention
<kenvandine> at least for things that i have daily builds on LP for
<seb128> desrt, autoreconf ought to work and work almost everywhere
<kenvandine> override_dh_autoreconf:
<kenvandine>         NOCONFIGURE=1 dh_autoreconf ./autogen.sh
<desrt> seb128: even the automake developers don't like autoreconf
<desrt> seb128: for example ,the integration of libtoolize into autoreconf was largely considered to be a mistake
<desrt> it's a bad fit
<desrt> for the same reason that gtkdocize would be
<seb128> we need build systems for human being, where is robert_ancell?!
<desrt> i'll agree on that point :)
<seb128> (building)
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, we can use that
<seb128> desrt, detail but the POTFILES.in needs an update (built break on .pot update, another packaging thing)
<desrt> ah.  right.
<desrt> it would :)
<seb128> desrt, 3 of 16 tests failed
<seb128> I guess I can ignore that as well?
<desrt> oh.  i didn't know it had tests :)
<kenvandine> seb128, robert_ancell has a branch for gwibber using bake, which had a great side effect
<seb128> kenvandine, which one?
<kenvandine> he found some problems in my makefiles :)
<desrt> seb128: let me push fixes for these problems
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> desrt, that's fine, I workarounded locally
<kenvandine> bake discovered things like missing po files from LINGUAS file
<kenvandine> etc
<seb128> ok, it's built, victory :p
<kenvandine> i had several merge proposals from him, it was great :)
 * kenvandine has yet to look at his bake branch though
<seb128> desrt, hum, is it supposed to work with unity?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> judging by your question, i assume it doesn't :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm trying in a fresh guest session, hud-service is running but unity hud spins and lists nothing
<desrt> interesting.
<seb128> tried with nautilus typing "list" to switch to list view
<seb128> then with gedit "pref"
<seb128> it spins for 5 seconds and stop
<seb128> nothing listed
<desrt> seb128: can you open a terminal and run the hud-service from there?
<desrt> see what it says?
 * desrt was able to get it working in unity just fine
 * desrt joins you in unity for a while :)
<seb128> desrt, doh, sorry
<seb128> desrt, the running one was my user one
<desrt> seb128: if you were in a guest session there should have been a new copy dbus activated
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863498/
<desrt> unless your guest session was old
<seb128> let me get debug symbols
<desrt> seb128: do you have the fixed bamf package?
<seb128> ii  bamfdaemon                                0.2.110+bzr452ubuntu0+407                    Window matching library - daemon
<seb128> desrt, I've r452
<desrt> yes.  that should do it.
<desrt> interesting.
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94691917/bamf_0.2.110%2Bbzr451ubuntu0%2B407_0.2.110%2Bbzr452ubuntu0%2B407.diff.gz
<didrocks> (and it's really rev 452 if someone is asking :))
<seb128> that's the most recent commit in that binary
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, thanks for fixing that ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yw, shhhhh :p
<desrt> weird.  it's working here
<desrt> funny thing is, i *don't* have the new bamf :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm french :p
<seb128> dunno if that can make a difference
<desrt> seb128: shouldn't.  i didn't touch that part.
<desrt> so when you search it crashes with that trace you showed me?
<seb128> desrt, no, it segfault on start
<seb128> I didn't use the hud, just ran the service
<desrt> it segfaults on startup with a backtrace in bamfmatcher?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> that code should only ever be reached when the default window is changing...
<desrt> s/default/focus/
<desrt> just to be clear; you run hud-service?
<seb128> desrt, sorry, it segfault on alt-tab
<desrt> okay.  more interesting, then :)
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863516/
<seb128> desrt, getting debug symbols
<desrt> seb128: that '???' would be quite helpful to know
<seb128> I figured so :p
<desrt> oh
<desrt> i found it
<desrt> i'm surprised this didn't hit me already
<desrt> you're on 32, right?
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863518/
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> seb128: i already found it :)
<seb128> desrt, well just so you can confirm it's what you found ;-)
<desrt> and your backtrace lies :p
<desrt> (or i have to assume so, because what i found must surely be causing it, and it's not in that function)
<seb128> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863518/
<desrt> try pulling
<seb128> it's not that one?
<seb128> ok
<desrt> seb128: i think there's some inlining going on
<seb128> I hate compilers :p
<desrt> sorry for the bump.  that was really dumb.
<desrt> hopefully you do not find more :p
<seb128> desrt, it's a bit better
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863525/
<didrocks> desrt: he's sneaky, he always find crashes :)
<didrocks> finds*
<seb128> desrt, it runs now, I can use it, but after using nautilus to do "list" and then "icône" it segfaulted
 * desrt needs 32bit
<seb128> desrt, let me get dbusmenu symbols
<desrt> seb128: probably not required
<desrt> it's obvious what should be there
<seb128> desrt, let me know if you need infos, it's trivial to trigger
<seb128> I got it twice already
<desrt> i honestly guessed on the signature for this signal
<desrt> becuase the documentation was broken
<desrt> so that could be the problem
<desrt> although i don't know why it would work for amd64 in that case
<desrt> tedg: can you fix the dbusmenu-glib docs? :)
<desrt> seb128: yup.  this is exactly the problem.
<desrt> this signal handler should have an extra 'int' parameter that i dropped
<desrt> adding it now
<seb128> desrt, btw your hud is an order of magnitude slower to list results that the one in precise
<seb128> like it takes a good second and is jerky to get results
<seb128> where the precise one is smooth to use
<desrt> seb128: i'm surprised you get results at all with that crash
<desrt> seb128: pushed again
<desrt> seb128: the performance thing also confuses me
<seb128> desrt, no, I'm not getting a thinkpad! ;-)
<desrt> seb128: well, it's good feedback
<desrt> because i'm doing strictly less work than was being done before
<desrt> so now i have to wonder what is wrong :)
<mandel> pitti, the code I wrote for bug #933729 has been approved but since I have not heard from you I'll like to double check if it is fine to merge it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933729 in ubuntu-sso-client "[UIFe] Provide a dialog so that a user can accept SSL certificates" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933729
<desrt> seb128: it's when you are searching that it's slow, or when you are switching windows?
<tedg> desrt, I don't see where the docs are wrong?  We're talking about child-added, no?
<desrt> tedg: the signals don't end up in the docs
<seb128> desrt, the segfault is fixed indeed,when doing researches
<desrt> probaly because you're not doing the gobject runtime checking stuff in the docs build
<pitti> mandel: hm, I thought I already approved the dialog
<tedg> desrt, Hmm, okay.  But, the docs that are there are fine?
<Sweetshark> pitti: bug is syncified
<desrt> tedg: so i'm going off what's installed in the -docs package in precise right now, for example
<pitti> mandel: but left some dropping that it's better to not have a warning dialog if there is an SSL verification failure
<desrt> tedg: go to the page for DbusmenuMenuitem
<desrt> you know how at the top, under the synopsis you usually see the class hierarchy thing?
<mandel> pitti, yes, I replied to that and wanted to be sure.. better safe than sorry
<desrt> GObject
<desrt> +- DbusmenuClient
<desrt> that thing
<desrt> and then the list of properties and signals
<desrt> that's what's missing
<mandel> pitti, I'm also talking with gnome to see if we can handle that better from a gnome point of view rather than trusting u1 :)
<tedg> desrt, Ah, hmm...
<desrt> the most important part of that is documentation of the arguments to signal handlers
<mandel> pitti, I'll approve it then and hopefully we will have something nicer upstream and will throw that code away..
<seb128> desrt, http://ubuntuone.com/3aWdGHp1C42Ysuv6AKGkkz
<mhr3> desrt, speaking about docs, do you know who to push for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662424 ?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 662424 in general "Class hierarchy about interfaces not generated by default" [Normal,New]
<tedg> desrt, Because there's no type checking of signals... good thing we're not making that mistake on new APIs!  Doh!  GVariant!  ;-)
<desrt> seb128: you're concerned by the delay while typing?
<seb128> desrt, no, by the visible reordering in the result after I'm done typing
<desrt> tedg: use of g_variant_new and g_variant_get is optional :)
<desrt> seb128: right.
<desrt> i don't get that on my supercomputer
<desrt> but i actually don't understand why the regression in performance
<desrt> i have an idea about it, though
<desrt> i'm going to add some profiling
<desrt> seb128: thanks for the help
<seb128> desrt, http://ubuntuone.com/7lMpaAopqUL8At23Us8l9J
<tedg> desrt, Hmm, it's doing the scan and just generating an entirely empty signals file... not sure why.
<seb128> desrt, that's with the current precise version if you want to compare
<seb128> desrt, it feels smooth, where the new version has like a lag where you can stuff being reordered
<desrt> seb128: so my theory is that i am doing more queries than are required
<seb128> desrt, not sure it's easy to notice on the video but I can feel it for sure
<desrt> let me check that theory
<seb128> desrt, yw for the help, I can easy test, just ask me to pull updates when you want testing ;-)
<desrt> seb128: so i can get the same effect as you
<desrt> but only on very long search strings
<seb128> desrt, your thinkpad is probably beefier than my i5 dell ;-)
<desrt> so one possible cause of slowness is my interaction with the distance measuring algorithm
<desrt> i'm doing a lot of strdup there
<desrt> tedg: do you want to start helping?
<mhr3> tedg, do you have all *_get_type functions in your .types file?
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> now i know the different
<desrt> seb128: you're using it installed.  i'm using it uninstalled
<desrt> therefore ted's behaviour-modifying code is in effect :p
<desrt> jesus christ!
<desrt> tedg: you're insand!
<desrt> *insane
<desrt> tedg: you have these macros in use all over your distance-checking code: ADD_PENALTY
<desrt> which are defined as so
<desrt> #define ADD_PENALTY         get_settings_uint(get_settings(), "add-penalty",        10)
<desrt> get_settings() is iterating over all the list of installed schemas on the system
<desrt> so every time you access that macro (or any ones line it) from your algorithm (which is like... many times per item searched) you are iterating all of the gsettings schemas on the system
<seb128> that's ok, gsettings is performant :p
<desrt> not THAT performant
<desrt> and the problem isn't in gsettings
<desrt> it's in repeatedly doing a string-list-search in the settings_schema_exists() function
<desrt> seb128: let me try a tweak....
<seb128> yeah, I was just trolling, ignore me ;-)
<seb128> desrt, how come the non installed version doesn't use the distance checking?
<desrt> seb128: because it can't find the schema
<seb128> oh ok, you don't have it installed at all
<desrt> seb128: pull and test that
<desrt> seb128: you're right.  i do have it installed, so it should not be much difference
<desrt> probably it's just my fancy i7, then :)
<desrt> seb128: i just pushed a test change.  please check it out
<seb128> desrt, smooth \o/
<desrt> tedg: *smack*
<seb128> desrt, well it was not that slow in precise, so it means you exerce that code path over the old version?
<desrt> seb128: anyway... i still have some ideas for more performance improvements
<desrt> seb128: i'm not sure why the old version was not slow as well
<seb128> maybe it was buggy and not hitting that code ;-)
<desrt> tedg: did you introduce this gsettings abuse recently?
<desrt> ie: not in the distro yet?
<seb128> desrt, no
<seb128> desrt, I was running trunk before your version
<desrt> odd.
<desrt> i wonder if trunk already fixed it, then :)
<desrt> to be honest, i'm surprised that it was as fast as it is
<desrt> (both versions)
 * desrt did not imagine "number of gsettings schemas installed on the system" to affect the algorithmic complexity of the most important algorithm in the hud :)
<didrocks> it's to ensure that all your code is as fast as it can
<didrocks> then, when you will get the most of possible optimization
<didrocks> we will remove the sleep ()
<didrocks> (hidden, of couse ;))
<desrt> seb128: anyway... there is still substantial room for performance improvements here
<desrt> seb128: indicators should be along soon....
<desrt> tedg: it's my plan to split out handling of the application and system indicators into two separate classes, btw
<desrt> tedg: since they're really handled in absolutely different ways
<desrt> (one with dbus name watches and one with a service quite like the appmenu registrar)
<seb128> desrt, ok, I will give another try later, I'm set for testing it, just need to pull, make and cp ;-)
<desrt> seb128: thanks for the help so far
<seb128> time for some sport, nice weather outside let's go running, I will be back in an hour or so
<seb128> desrt, yw!
<desrt> seb128: EXERCISE
<desrt> you french people...
<seb128> desrt, THANKS
<seb128> ;-)
 * desrt decides to go ride a streetcar
<agateau> hey, any apparmor expert around? bug #939126 is being painful for kde telepathy (and I know nothing about apparmor :/)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939126 in telepathy-mission-control-5 "AppArmor profile does not allow creating of ~/.cache/dconf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939126
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: ^
<tedg> desrt, Uhm, okay... I don't disagree, but seems like something that should happen next cycle, not after beta freeze.
<jdstrand> agateau: ack. I'll prepare an upload for after beta 1 (there is already a pending telepathy-mission-control-5 that should go through
<agateau> jdstrand: great, thanks!
 * cyphermox will be out of a few hours: dentist appointment
<pitti> good night everyone! have to run out now
<cyphermox> night pitti
<desrt> tedg: it seems like a relatively minor change compared to the rest of what's on the branch, honestly...
<desrt> tedg: did oyu get a chance to look at the branch yet?
<tedg> desrt, Yes, but we're measured by diff size after FF... so minimizing that is always good.  Which makes me a little bit concerned, for instance, about entirely rewriting the dbusmenu collector instead of messaging it.
<tedg> massage
<desrt> tedg: i could see your point there
<desrt> tedg: the two main problems are impedence mismatches
<desrt> but we could try harder to overcome them
<desrt> 1) you have one instance of the dbusmenu collector that has an internal hashtable of dbusmenu clients.  we'd need to move to a system where we have many collectors, each one corresponding to an endpoint
<desrt> 2) you rip through the dbusmenu structure on every single search, constructing items for search results
<desrt> whereas the new code builds the items in advance
<tedg> I'm saying that things can't, or shouldn't change, but we need to take into account release cycles as well.  This is the beauty of time-based releases :-)
<tedg> I'm not saying...
 * tedg needs to type a bit better today.
<desrt> tedg: so what of your plans to move the hud-service into the panel service via the appmenu indicator?
<desrt> that's a pretty major change
<desrt> but we still need to do that...
<tedg> desrt, Well, yes, and I'm worried about that... but, it was a smaller change when the only thing hud-service did was get a name and instantiate an object ;-)
<desrt> it may be low in terms of diff count (probably mostly build system changes, in fact) but in terms of the architecture it's actually quite huge
<desrt> tedg: smaller in lines of diff, yes
<desrt> in terms of impact?  definitely not.
<tedg> Well, the question was then whether the backends could be consolidated.  And I'm not sure that's entirely worthwhile for dbusmenu at this point.  Too much change.
<tedg> So we'd end up with two copies in the same process... which sucks, but isn't the end of the world.
<desrt> i think i agree with your reasoning
<desrt> but it means more work for me now
<desrt> tedg: so for both dbusmenu and gmenumodel the biggest advantage will come from being able to share the clients
<desrt> and that hasn't changed with what i've done
<desrt> merging the processes would be convenient, but disruptive
<desrt> which is why i was surprised you hadn't done it already if it was your plan for LTS
<tedg> desrt, Sure, but for instance, GMenuModel could share clients and Dbusmenu could not for a cycle.
<desrt> tedg: hmm
<desrt> tedg: so i'm a big fan of memory managed operating systems with preemptive multitasking
<desrt> if i screw something up in the hud service rewrite, the hud service crashes
<tedg> But, we could, for instance, just hack GMenuModel in indicator-appmenu.so and avoid the integration issue.  Which is looking attractive.
<desrt> it doesn't take the entire panel service with it
<tedg> Exactly.  I agree.
<tedg> And dbus-activation restarts it transparently :-)
<desrt> exactly
<desrt> okay.
<desrt> so let's just do this new plan, then
<desrt> and make the argument for the hud changes along these lines:
<desrt> the patch is really big, but
<desrt> a) it's well-documented
<desrt> b) it's in a separate process, so even if things go very wrong, it's isolated
<desrt> c) it's relatively self-contained functionality that can easily be tested
<tedg> desrt, We can also put it in a PPA and do a call for testing.
<didrocks> have a good night everyone, /me goes to do a bzr talk
<dobey> hi bryceh
<bryceh> hi dobey
<dobey> bryceh: do you know who is upstream for libpixman? i am hitting a very weird memory corruption issue inside it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863846/ installing some more debug packages right now and trying to get a more lengthy backtrace
<bryceh> dobey, yeah Søren Sandmann works on it mostly.  I think bugs can be filed at bugs.freedesktop.org.
<bryceh> dobey, mailing list seems active too - http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pixman/2012-February/thread.html
<dobey> ah ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: I have a new libreoffice upload on chinstrap for sponsoring. I will test verify some issues with it tomorrow, but then it is ready to go.
<Sweetshark> (unless didrocks wants to upload again to be able to say nice things about me on application)
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> seb128: Good morning!
<seb128> RAOF, good evening! ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<RAOF> A little bit tired from the morning's running, but recovering ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, so that g-s-d issue the other day I blamed on the barrier, I blame it again on you :p
<seb128> RAOF, rye just got it
<seb128> RAOF, I think the g-s-d stuff it's a red-herring, it hits that bug because xorg goes away under its feet
<RAOF> The
 * rye is here
<RAOF> Quite possibly.
<RAOF> I don't suppose there's an apport backtrace?
<seb128> RAOF, no ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/864207/ is a log
<seb128> it's weird, I wonder what does those
<RAOF> 'cause my xserver hasn't crashed, outside of my own stupidity, for quite some time :)
<seb128> ******************* START ********************************
<seb128> Frame: ...
<seb128> Frame: ...
<seb128> it's a weird format
<seb128> but you can see that other stuff hit the same error than gsd Mar  1 23:46:04 delorean pulseaudio[6711]: [pulseaudio] client-conf-x11.c: xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<seb128> RAOF, where it gets weird is that rye says that xorg just exited 0
<seb128> well maybe not 0
<seb128> <rye> seb128, yes, the server unloaded everything and went away politely
<seb128> <rye> [  7400.340] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<seb128> RAOF, how can that happen? any clue?
<seb128> oh
<RAOF> That happens when something tells the X server to stop, and it does.
<seb128> I'm being stupid
<seb128> that would be because gnome-session exited
<seb128> RAOF, back on my side :p
<RAOF> :P
<seb128> now I wonder what does this "******************* START ********************************" and prevent apport to catch the gnome-session issue
<rye> my $DISPLAY changed to :1.0, why?
<rye> and by the way, having Xorg logs contain the actual date/time and not the offset from start may be a bit helpful :)
<seb128> gnome-session/gdm-signal-handler.c:                syslog (LOG_CRIT, "******************* START ********************************");
<seb128> crap, gnome-session is the one preventing apport
<seb128> rye, do you hit the bug often ?
<seb128> putting a gdb on gnome-session in a vt might be useful if you do ;-)
<rye> seb128, today - first time
<seb128> with gnome-session-dbgsym installed
<seb128> ok :-(
<rye> seb128, actually g-s-d crash report was generated a second after these gnome-session lines appeared in syslog
<seb128> rye, right, I'm sure it's just a side effect of the session closing under its feet
<seb128> rye, but thanks that's valuable info
<RAOF> rye: I actually find having precisely the same timestamps as dmesg extremely valuable :)
<rye> gnome-session/gdm-signal-handler.c:
<seb128> rye, <seb128> gnome-session/gdm-signal-handler.c:                syslog (LOG_CRIT, "******************* START ********************************");
<seb128> rye, said that 4 minutes ago ;-)
<rye> seb128, yeah, sorry :)
<seb128> RAOF, do you have any time today to look at the gtk2-sharp ftfbs?
<seb128> RAOF, it should be easy, seems like a missing -l... somewhere
<seb128> likely a pkg-config call missing a lib
<RAOF> Yeah, it should be easy.  I'll do that right now.
<seb128> RAOF, I uploaded it to drop the gtk2 grip patch and I got ftbfs emails in return :p
<RAOF> Oh, the gtk2 grip patch has gone away?
<seb128> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> gtk2 will no longer have grips unless explicitly asked for?  Yay!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, when designed asked to drop it I didn't argue ;-)
<RAOF> :)
<seb128> it's going to solve some annoying issue with libreoffice and other applications
<rye> seb128, do you want me to update the bug report with this "backtrace" ?
<seb128> rye, please do
<desrt> seb128: i've added appindicator support and pushed
<desrt> a dbusmenu bug is currently ruining my day quite a lot
<desrt> the existing hud service is affected by it, but not quite as badly
<seb128> desrt, src/hud-service.c:287: undefined reference to `hud_app_indicator_source_new'
<seb128> ?
<desrt> seb128: blame maintainer mode
<seb128> ok :p
<desrt> seb128: autogen again should fix that
<seb128> desrt, it's only hud-service which changed right?
<seb128> i.e just copying that binary should be enough?
<desrt> yes.
<desrt> i'm limiting my changes to that, for sake of sanity
<seb128> desrt, doesn't work :-(
<desrt> yuck
<desrt> in what way is it failing?
<seb128> it doesn't list anything from remmina or bluetooh-applet menus
<seb128> I've tried with "Blue", nothing listed
<desrt> seb128: prefixing is broken, rmeember
<seb128> desrt, yes, the bluetooth indicator has "Bluetooth Settings..."
<seb128> it's an entry
<seb128> not the title
<desrt> hum.  and that's not working?
<seb128> no
<desrt> can it find network names from the nm-applet?
<desrt> that's what i tested locally
<seb128> desrt, no
<TheMuso> /c/c
<desrt> you're sure you restarted it?
<seb128> desrt, weird, it works after restarting the service
<seb128> desrt, I try in new session
<seb128> desrt, would it pick up indicators starting after it?
<seb128> desrt, seems racy on session login
<desrt> seb128: i bet you were accidentally running the old one from before i added the support :p
<desrt> seb128: ah yes..  indeed.
<seb128> desrt, no, I tried restarting the session 3 times
<desrt> this is the exact problem i'm discussing with ted
<desrt> why does the hud service get activated at login, though?
<seb128> desrt, it doesn't work on fresh sessions, it works if the hud is restarted after indicators are loaded
<seb128> desrt, dbus activation by unity?
<desrt> seb128: afaik, should only happen when a query is done
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<desrt> tedg: is it expected that unity should activate the hud service on login?
<desrt> seb128: anyway.. the race thing is a known issue
<tedg> desrt, No, it doesn't.
<seb128> desrt, ok, it works then ;-)
<desrt> seb128: the hud-service-starts-on-login thing is a bug, apparently
<seb128> desrt, ok, well that's what was leading to the appindicators not working for me
<seb128> I will report it later
<desrt> same here, unfortunately
<seb128> desrt, otherwise I confirm it works if started later
<desrt> so the major features are done
<desrt> i have 6 outstanding items
<seb128> desrt, does that include the bug we just discussed?
<desrt> prefixing the indicator names, disabled/hidden items, about-to-show, understanding the advanced dbusmenu attributes some indicators use, bringing back usage tracking and getting to the bottom of this strange race
<seb128> or 6 items and bugs?
<seb128> sounds about right
<desrt> sounds doable by monday
<seb128> great
<desrt> http://www.change.org/petitions/lennart-poettering-stop-writing-useless-programs-systemd-journal
<desrt> this is awesome
<desrt> you know you're doing something write if someone writes a petition against you :p
<desrt> *right
<jbicha> desrt: https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/LAHHLsz8RTv
<desrt> the original one is funnier :)
<jbicha> https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051
<desrt> particularly because i'm not sure if it was intended to be funny or not
<desrt> and i suspect not
<desrt> which, of course, makes it even funnnier
<jbicha> oops, this link: https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/A1Uc39BB7CC
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, I looked at g-c-c,gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> jbicha, the issue is not Bsymbolic, dunno what it is
<seb128> jbicha, the soname and api changes seems a bit of work also, the lib has quite some rdepends, did you check if they need lot of changes?
<seb128> jbicha, not sure it's worth it, is there anything great in the new version? seems mostly api cleaning and dbus-glib ->gdbus
<jbicha> seb128: I don't even have bluetooth on this computer so it doesn't matter much to me
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I might look at it again tomorrow or next week
<seb128> but it seems work over what it's worth to me
<seb128> especially that I've no clue about the gobject property stuff
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, who works for me as well btw (just as a piece of info)
<robert_ancell> seb128, cool
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, *no idea* why this would have fixed it, but I'll be happy if it has...
<seb128> yeah, me neither...
<desrt> seb128: can you do another test for me?
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> the race problem should be gone now
<desrt> hopefully...
<seb128> desrt, no, sorry...
<desrt> :(
<seb128> still the same, new sessions don't list those
<seb128> restarting the service does
<desrt> very odd.
<desrt> try this:
<desrt> killall nm-applet; nm-applet
<desrt> then search for networks
<desrt> seb128: i think i'm going to need to start doing what you're doing
<desrt> to test properly
<seb128> desrt, it works when doing that
<seb128> so maybe that bug is different
<desrt> seb128: so that's an improvement, at least
<seb128> well no sorry
<seb128> it's stucked at session start
<seb128> if I restart the service it works
<seb128> then if I stop indicator restart them it's picking the changes in all cases
<desrt> huh
<desrt> what if you restart the unity panel service without restarting the hud?
<desrt> maybe that's the one that's off...
 * desrt was noticing some odd behaviour there
<seb128> desrt, no difference
<desrt> as in, restarting the unity panel service causes the appindicators to not be visible?
<seb128> sorry, I tried a new session, got the issue, restarted the panel, still buggy
<desrt> right.  that sounds correct.
<desrt> so i think the problem is this:
<desrt> hudappindicatorsource-WARNING **: GetApplications returned an error: Timeout was reached
<desrt> is that in your xsession-errors?
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/864307/
<seb128> that's my .xsession-errors
<seb128> not there
<desrt> no GetApplications complaint
<desrt> i wonder why i see that problem here...
<seb128> desrt, ignore the nmapplet error, it's a guest session and it doesn't work here
<seb128> desrt, btw same issue if I start a gnome classic session and run "unity" there
<desrt> i think i found the problem
<desrt> GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Type of return value is incorrect, got `()', expected `(a(sisossssss))'
<seb128> so it's not strictly session race
<desrt> indicator-application bug
<seb128> desrt, I don't see that here?
<desrt> seb128: i think i may be seeing a different bug than you because i'm in gnome-shell and there are no indicators running :)
<desrt> either way i'd like to figure it out
<seb128> desrt, did you try to start a guest session?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> i don't have it installed in /usr
<seb128> you should, at least to see if you confirm
<desrt> shame ted has gone for the night
<seb128> install it in /usr/local?
<seb128> then rm /usr/local
<desrt> there's a very obvious gvariant bug in indicator-application
<desrt> seb128: nah.  i can just copy it into /usr
<desrt> it's only one file
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> okay.  guesting it up
<desrt> yup.  i have the problem as well
<desrt> i'm sure i'll be able to track this down
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm off for the night then
<desrt> i should go home as well
<desrt> thanks for the help today
<seb128> desrt, have a good evening!
<seb128> you're welcome
<desrt> ta
<seb128> see you tomorrow ;-)
<desrt> for sure
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-02
<desrt> blar
<desrt> the indicator-application solves it
<desrt> and now everyone has gone to sleep!
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, I assigned you an orca u-g bug 944159
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944159 in unity-greeter "orca reads the password out loud" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944159
<robert_ancell> home that's ok (also, you can push to the u-g branch once merge requests are approved
<robert_ancell> hope
<RAOF> Hey,  who had that full copy of the untarred source archive that you could run a grep against?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, also, if you have any clues about bug 944161 please drop a comment
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944161 in unity-greeter "orca does not read user names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944161
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Will take a look, thanks.
<s9iper1> some body please give imp to this one crash as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/914883
<ubot2`> s9iper1: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa5ae8cc> bug 914883 not found
<jbicha> oh bummer, gnome-shell wants gcr 3.3.90 now :(
<jbicha> desrt: ^
<desrt> jbicha: that seems like a pretty low impact version bump
<jbicha> hmm, maybe, if it was low impact then why didn't we bother upgrading it sooner?
<desrt> because the default position has been to stay on 3.2
<desrt> in any case, it's some news to make seb's day that much brighter tomorrow :)
 * desrt will have to have some very good news about the HUD to offset it :)
<jbicha> lol
<jbicha> ok, have a good night
<desrt> nite :)
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey didrocks!
 * RAOF wonders where seb is.
<didrocks> good evening RAOF :)
<didrocks> RAOF: seb connect in 2h30/3h normally
<RAOF> Huh.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, you're waiting for him too?  Shall we both tackle him at once?
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell :)
<didrocks> if you just need to send a message, I can help you
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> robert_ancell: btw, there is a sad and empty merger vm waiting for you :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yeah, I just keep not having time to play with it.  Sort it out at UDS?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: sounds good :)
<didrocks> let's the vm resting a little bit more :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, thanks, I'm just sending him an email
<pitti> tkamppeter_: you uploaded cups-filters to Ubuntu; any chance you could put that into the debian packaging bzr as well?
<RAOF> didrocks: I just need to talk to him about gtk-sharp2.  I'll wait until he's up. :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, are you handling the gtk-sharp2 FTBFS? it seems to fail with our glib
<didrocks> RAOF: I think this was for you ^
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, I've fixed that.
<RAOF> (Although not uploaded)
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> thanks
<RAOF> Seb *additionally* wants to drop the gtk resize-handles patch.  I need to ask whether he's audited the reverse-depends to check that nothing is using that API.
<RAOF> Because it breaks ABI, and so anything that uses it will (possibly) fail at runtime.
<pitti> but I understand it was removed from gtk2 as well?
<pitti> so would the binding even build against our current gtk2?
<RAOF> We actually haven't removed it from gtk2 yet.
<RAOF> After all, it breaks ABI :)
<RAOF> (It was, and then reverted)
<pitti> RAOF: and then partly reapplied apparently?
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk%2B2.0/+changelog
<RAOF> Aha!
<RAOF> Wasn't published when I checked :)
<RAOF> I think that gtk-sharp2 with the handles patch will build against that gtk, and will try to set the property, which will fail but in a non-fatal fashion.  I think :)
<tkamppeter_> pitti, sorry, forgot to push. Done now.
<tkamppeter_> pitti, I did the upload into Ubuntu on sladen's request. Next upload should go synced with Debian again.
<pitti> tkamppeter_: that's fine, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter_: nothing wrong with an ubuntu upload from bzr, I just want to avoid diverging permanently
<pitti> need to run out for an hour or so
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/943881 added apport-collect info :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943881 in libreoffice "Unable to print to password protected (cups) printer" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> hey
<seb128> happy unfrozen friday!
<didrocks> salut seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> no kudos to the r-t, how hard is it for the u.s guys to flush the queue when they unfreeze? :-(
<seb128> looking at the time of the changes list I guess pitti did it this morning
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi?
<seb128> didrocks, ca va nickel, c'est vendredi et on est unfrozen ;-)
<seb128> did I manage to break anything with my stack of uploads yesterday evening?
<seb128> bah, that ld option is no fun, webkit built on the first try on a slow builder :p
<didrocks> seb128: not that I know of. However, someone removed compiz from the unity-team/staging ppa and then, dx were complaining that "oh the merger is broken"
<seb128> didrocks, oh, why compiz was needed?
<didrocks> seb128: for the alt-tap detection, there is a new API
<didrocks> that unity uses
<seb128> didrocks, sorry the someone would be me, tried to resolve the issue with people complaining about the abi change
<didrocks> seb128: well, please communicate this by email :)
<seb128> I though compiz was supposed to be in the compiz-tested and unity-team/ppa ppas, not staging
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I finished working at 1am
<seb128> too tired to stay up longer writing emails
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: don't remove anything at 1am :p they didn't want to integrate compiz in the merger and use a bad workaround, they have to deal with it themselves
<didrocks> seb128: not blaming you :)
<didrocks> seb128: but if they don't want to do things right, we don't have to cover them
<seb128> well, I told lamalex about the issue and that I was dropping the compiz with the abi change from the ppa
<didrocks> yeah, again, I think that it's them breaking the ABI, and it's them not using the standard tool for it
<didrocks> so they should fix it :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> out of dx, did I break distro? ;-)
<seb128> I hope I got all the rdepends for the gtk2 grip stuff
<didrocks> seb128: that's my second point…
<didrocks> </kidding> ;)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: I know RAOF wanted to talk to you
<didrocks> about sharp bindigns
<didrocks> bindings*
<seb128> gtk2-sharp? I asked him to look at the ftbfs
<seb128> seems he didn't fix it
<seb128> did he say what issue he had?
<didrocks> seb128: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/02/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t07:03
<seb128> didrocks, ok, he wanted to check if I looked at the rdepends
<dholbach> yo seiflotfy - how are you doing?
<dholbach> seiflotfy, I just merged https://code.launchpad.net/~kelemeng/activity-log-manager/i18n-fixes/+merge/95472 as a distro fix - you might be interested in merging it upstream
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<RAOF> seb128: Right.  I think we should keep the resize-grip patch; dropping it breaks ABI, keeping it is harmless (modulo some glib warnings when something tries to use it).
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> seb128: Ho!
<seb128> RAOF, we had an archive grep on the lintian community box by broder but I'm not sure that covered the property name
<seb128> RAOF, the grep was for the api
<RAOF> For the C# api?
<seb128> RAOF, I can do a grep through the rdepends today and fix any using it
<seb128> RAOF, no, I think the grep wouldn't cover the C# case, but I googled for a while and couldn't find anything out of do and the gnome-do patch got dropped by error in a sync earlier in the cycle
<RAOF> That'd be good.  As I say, we could also leave it in there; it's harmless.
<seb128> RAOF, ok, live it here if you want, that's fine with me ;-)
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll upload, then.
<seb128> RAOF, I just wanted to drop the gtk patch and I didn't yesterday, I tried to be nice and update the rdepends
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didn't->did
<seb128> RAOF, so I should grep for HasResizeGrip accross the libgtk2.0-cil rdepends?
<RAOF> Yeah, if you want to drop the patch.
<seb128> RAOF, well I don't see a reason to keep in the lts
<seb128> the abi was never an upstream one in gtk2 and if grep through the archive and make sure nothing is using it we should be fine
<seb128> RAOF, but your,pkg-mono call at the end
<RAOF> Yeah, I guess so.
<seb128> I don't care much, it just feels cleaner to drop it ;-)
<RAOF> Yeah; I don't much like having non-upstream API.  I also don't much like dropping ABI we've supported for a couple of releases :)
<RAOF> I'll upload with the patch dropped (after testing again).  If you could grep the rdepends, that'd be grand.
<seb128> RAOF, ok, I will do today, thanks!
<seb128> I hope I didn't miss a C rdepends because those wouldn't only display a warning :p
<RAOF> :)
<Sweetshark> dholbach: sorry, for that misfired sync request.
<pitti> seb128: good morning; yes, I flushed this morning
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> desperately tired, but ok otherwise, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, stop starting work at 6am! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, I didn't get much sleep
 * Sweetshark gives pitti a hug.
<seb128> oh, is everything ok?
<Sweetshark> Also, just heard on #libreoffice-dev:
<Sweetshark> 10:33 <@jcorrius> Sweetshark: the 12.04 beta looks quite impressive,  congratulations!
 * pitti hugs back Sweetshark
<pitti> seb128: aand -- WTH did you do yesterday !?
<pitti> +14 on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html !!!
<seb128> pitti, I worked hard sir!
<seb128> pitti, well it's not yesterday, it's during the years that freeze did last
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> lol
<seb128> pitti, you scared me with your "I've 5 apport bug fixes stacked"
<seb128> I had to do something ;-)
<pitti> but, but, 14?
<seb128> pitti, you will have some time to catch up I think, I mostly cleaned my small things list, I will spend a few days on bug triages and less easy stuff next week
 * pitti will upload apport today with 8 fixes
<seb128> hehe
<ricotz> good morning
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, are there any problems expected through the gtk+2.0 update?
<ricotz> seb128, ca va bien
<seb128> ricotz, not really, I rebuilt rdepends before it and used a break
<seb128> but gtk2-sharp didn't get to build yet, it hit a ftbfs, RAOF should uploaded a fixed version soon
<ricotz> seb128, i see, havent updated it yet, but there already people complaining about things crashing like g-s and gnome-fallback
<micahg> seb128: anything holding up the planner upload
<ricotz> seb128, so i was just assuming it might have created problems
<seb128> micahg, no, I apparently dput on the wrong files, from by bugs emails it got rejected
<seb128> micahg, redoing it
<micahg> seb128: thanks
<seb128> ricotz, no, gnome-shell,gnome-panel shouldn't even use gtk2
<dholbach> Sweetshark, no worries :)
<ricotz> seb128, i know ;), but some weird plugin or service might
<ricotz> seb128, never mind :)
<ricotz> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> hey ricotz - wie geht's?
<seb128> ricotz, well, the gtk2 update only drops the gtkresizegrip backport to ubuntu which was an ubuntu specific api in gtk2
<ricotz> dholbach, danke, gut, ich hoffe dir auch
<seb128> ricotz, we grepped through the archive to find rdepends and I fixed those
<seb128> ricotz, I might have overlooked something but I doubt it's due to it
<dholbach> ja, alles prima :)
<ricotz> dholbach, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen zu antworten :\
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, gtk-sharp is holding the update for me so far
<dholbach> mach Dir kein Stress :)
<seb128> ricotz, RAOF is fixing it
<ricotz> seb128, good
<Laney> dropping the resizegrip stuff?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> so we can sync gtk-sharp2 again? :-)
<Laney> (assuming someone has checked rdeps)
<seb128> Laney, cf discussion a bit earlier, I had the rdepends checked but for the C api, I don't think it matched the C# one, I will get that done today so we can drop it next week
<ricotz> Laney, right, there could be some apps turning it off, like gnome-do
<Laney> what do you mean by 'turning it off'?
<Laney> gnome-do is synced so I don't see how it can have any code for that api
<seb128> the gnome-do patch got dropped in a sync by error early in the cycle
<Laney> aha
<seb128> Laney, yeah, that was buggy
<ricotz> Laney, i mean access it somehow
<Laney> so it was broken anyway :P
<ricotz> good, so this isnt an issue for gnome-do then
<Laney> seb128: seems you already uploaded to turn it off for gtk# though
<seb128> Laney, that upload ftfbs on something else
<Laney> huh, so it did
<seb128> Laney, RAOF has a fix, he said he would upload soon, but he's putting the patch back "in case" until we grep the archive again for the C# api
<Laney> ok
<Laney> looking at changelogs for all packages with delta, I don't see anything suspicious
<seb128> I googled and didn't find anything either
<Laney> but no substitute for a search indeed
<seb128> well, it's friday, let's not break things over the w.e ;-)
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> we can maybe get the build fix in Debian and then sync properly next week
<Laney> yeah sure I'll take linker fixes there
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<Sweetshark> With a recent vanilla precise, it seems something is blocking logout, e.g. a) you click logout b) parts of the session kill themselves c) but never enough to see the login screen d) this is _not_ libreoffice, which I have fixed now.
<Sweetshark> ^^ is that a known issue?
<Sweetshark> ah, no. it logs out -- it just takes ages
<Sweetshark> e) it also happens when there is no libreoffice running
<Sweetshark> kinda hard to debug the libreoffice issue, if there is one on the session side of things.
<RAOF> Laney: It's not actually linker fixes; glib dropped some symbols in 2.31.  Or, rather, some symbols hit the deprecated list.
<Laney> righto
<RAOF> The practical upshot of which is that GLib.Thread becomes a no-op.
<RAOF> So I'll upload the build fix now, then I'll go back and conditionalise on glib version and throw it upstream and to Debian.
<RAOF> Then we're syncable.
<tkamppeter> pitti, Debian has put a "Recommended: printer-driver-all" into foomatic-db and we synced this package. Now the printer-driver-all package is in Universe but it is a meta package (no code) so we can easily move it into Main. Problem is that printer-driver-all recommends other, not very important drivers which are in Universe: printer-driver-escpr which Ubuntu auto-installs from OpenPrinting and some exotic drivers for printers which ar
<tkamppeter> e not produced any more for 10 years.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, we already discussed this; for precise I think we should drop that new recommends, and then think about how we can do a better job at printer driver installation than having to ship them all by default
<pitti> tkamppeter: bug 944660, right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944660 in foomatic-db "foomatic-db-compressed-ppds recommends printer-driver-all (>= 0.20111206) but 0.20111027 is in the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944660
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes.
<tkamppeter> pitti, so I think we should discuss on the UDS a concept for not needing to ship printer drivers for both Debian and Ubuntu (following the goal of syncing printing stacks completely).
<pitti> tkamppeter: that should be possible, we should use the PackageKit API for this
<micahg> pitti: speaking of packagekit, I'm still stumped on why component-mismatches isn't showing gdebi for demotion, what's "rescued" seems to be in universe already
<micahg> oops, meant for this to be in -devel
<pitti> micahg: yes, but it wants to go back to main, so gdebi stays for now
<micahg> pitti: yes, but why, I can't seem to find the reason
<pitti> micahg: I supposed due to the still missing powerpc build
<pitti> oh, it built one hour ago
<micahg> right, the reverse-recommends disappeared after that
<pitti> so the extra-exclude apparently didn't help
<pitti> I figure I need to copy it to kubuntu seeds as well
<pitti> cd
<pitti> micahg: done, waiting for next publisher
<micahg> pitti: ah, ok, I forgot about those :), but anyways, it's not shown as supported there
<micahg> pitti: does the netbook seed keep stuff in main?
 * micahg fixes
<pitti> gosh, does that still exist?
<micahg> yep
<pitti> micahg: thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you help me with a UDEV issue?
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is bug 931417
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931417 in hplip "HP LaserJet P1005 not setup correctly in 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931417
<tkamppeter> pitti, the file attached to comment #5 is on the user's Precise system as /etc/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1005.rules
<tkamppeter> pitti, It should load the printer's firmware when the printer is connected. It happens nothing, not even the logger message appears in syslog.
<jml__> uhh, ok.
<jml> how can I install Skype on a 64bit precise machine?
<micahg> jml: add oneiric partner, apt-get install skype?
<jml> micahg, so it's no longer supported in Ubuntu?
<micahg> jml: huh, no, it's just partner hasn't been populated for precise yet
<jml> micahg, oh ok.
<pitti> tkamppeter: responded in bug and sub'ed
<jml> micahg, I'm still told that skype is not available but referred to by another package
<micahg> jml: try skype:i386
<jml> micahg, ah, that works. Thanks.
<micahg> jml: not marked multiarch:foreign, that's why
<tkamppeter> pitti, the rules file is part of HP's proprietary plugin, we cannot change it as part of one of our packages. So if we find a solution without changing the file would be great.
<pitti> tkamppeter: for that we need to understand what's wrong with it first
<tkamppeter> pitti, how should 'please run /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1' work?
<pitti> tkamppeter: argh, followed up
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<micahg> didrocks: is there a reason why the libcompizconfig dev package is versioned?
<seb128> micahg, it's quite common
<seb128> is there any official guideline saying they should not be?
<micahg> seb128: yes, but Debian doesn't have this
<seb128> on what? compiz?
<micahg> no, libcompizconfig
<seb128> right, same difference
<seb128> it's not like we were any close to be on sync from Debian on that stack
<seb128> or even pretending to merge with them or trying to be close
<micahg> they have an unversioned dev package
<micahg> well, there are some packages in experimental that could be worth merging if they build :)
<seb128> well, I guess feel free to submit a merge request
 * Chipaca waves
<micahg> seb128: is that for review purposes?
<seb128> micahg, yes, beause the lib is used across dx ppas, etc and a renaming would break all their builds
<seb128> it would be good to get review anyway in case there is a reason and just so Didier can make sure it's handled fine
<micahg> ah, ok, I'd be happy with a provides, I"ll propose that a bit later
<seb128> doesn't work
<seb128> the provides are not versioned
<seb128> so stuff which build-depends on >= version would stop working
<micahg> ok, empty package than
<seb128> right, at which point please get review from didrocks, but better to use a bug and deal with it in an async way
<seb128> he's swamped in unity release issues today
<micahg> ok, so bug is better than merge proposal or both?
<seb128> either is fine I think
<chrisccoulson> gah, i didn't realize xchat had crashed :/
<dholbach> is anyone going to have a look into the inkscape update?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> dholbach, what update?
<dholbach> (it's in the sponsoring queue)
<seb128> dholbach, and not especially, we don't maintain inkscape
<dholbach> didn't bryce and others maintain it upstream?
<seb128> dholbach, bryce, ted yes
<seb128> dholbach, not sure they have time for packaging it in Ubuntu though
<dholbach> it needs a sponsor :)
<seb128> dholbach, feel free to do it, ted would need sponsoring anywaya
<chrisccoulson> pitti, seb128, have either of you had issues like bug 899013?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 899013 in firefox "Firefox not using localized Google Search" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899013
<chrisccoulson> it seems to work ok here
<seb128> is that using the google entry on the top right?
<seb128> (I never use it because it's buggy, it sends me to google.com rather than google.fr)
<seb128> i.e search in english
<seb128> which seems similar to your bug title
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's right, searching for "Tonne" in the google search bar brings up the English results
<chrisccoulson> pitti - and the UI is localized correctly?
<pitti> same with the awesome bar
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<pitti> all in German
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<seb128> yes, same here
<seb128> though that bug is different, it says it works after a restart, i.e is an issue only on first start
<seb128> here it's buggy this way consistently
<chrisccoulson> pitti, seb128 - if you enable the web console (Tools -> Web Developer -> Web Console), ensure that Logging is switched on and do a search, can you make sure that the Accept-Language header is correct
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where do I switch logging on?
<seb128> --
<seb128> [14:39:09,216] GET http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 [HTTP/1.1 302 Found 268ms]
<chrisccoulson> seb128, actually, you need the "Net" option enabled in the web console (it's the button with a black square in it here)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I get that
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, if you click on that, you get to see all the headers :)
<seb128> fr,fr-fr;q=0.8,en-us;q=0.5,en;q=0.3
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<chrisccoulson> that looks correc then
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> **correct
<chrisccoulson> so, it seems more like a google bug
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to speak to them about it
<seb128> it seems so yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, I get the same behaviour if I go on google.com and search
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I need to go to google.fr to have french results
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you shouldn't need to. at least, you never used to need to
<seb128> so it's not firefox, or firefox should send me to google.<locale>
<chrisccoulson> they used to figure it out automatically
<seb128> right, that was better ;-)
<chrisccoulson> although, for en-gb, we give them a little helping hand to avoid getting en-us results
<desrt> seb128: hey
<desrt> good morning
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> desrt, had a good night?
<desrt> good enough
<desrt> remember that bug i found in the app menu indicator... thingy... service?
<seb128> desrt, I tried your updated (indicator-applications and hud-...)
<desrt> (god... ted needs better naming)
<seb128> updates
<desrt> indicator-application
<seb128> desrt, yeah, that fixed my login issue
<desrt> great :D
<seb128> desrt, but it's buggy in another way now
<desrt> obviously needs a merge
<desrt> seb128: AWESOME
<seb128> the prefixs work as well indeed
<desrt> what's next :p
<seb128> desrt, it stopped listed anything else than indicators
<desrt> oh.  oops.
<seb128> desrt, like it wouldn't list any normal menus
<desrt> heh
<desrt> that's because i disabled it for testing
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> probably accidentally checked that it :p
<desrt> *in
<seb128> ok
<seb128> k, please fix ;-)
<desrt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip/revision/184#src/hud-service.c :)
<desrt> ^ "oops"
<chrisccoulson> seb128, btw, are you logged in to any google services when you search?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, define "logged in", the google homepage has my name at the top right
<desrt> seb128: so... indicators, appindicators, prefixing, appindicator race issue -> solved
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but I'm not on any gmail, gdoc or anything
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's what i was asking :)
<desrt> leaving disabled/hidden, indicator attributes, usage tracker
<seb128> desrt, you seem to be on track to have it on time ;-)
<desrt> not bad for the ride home on the streetcar :)
<desrt> hopefully ted will be up soon
<desrt> wow.
<desrt> tedg: good morning :)
<desrt> 08:50 < desrt> hopefully ted will be up soon
<desrt> 08:50 -!- tedg [~ted@12.49.125.218] has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<tedg> Heh
<desrt> you're a bit early today
<tedg> For some reason I didn't realize you were on eastern time.
<desrt> yup
<desrt> toronto is basically directly above upstate new york
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Yeah, I don't know why, the timezone and location didn't align :-)
<seb128> tedg, see it's not only me who ping you in the minute you join ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i'm not pinging.  yet.
<desrt> ;)
<seb128> desrt, I did the same yesterday, asked if tedg was going to be around and he joined while I was typing ;-)
<tedg> seb128, I know, I'm getting a little troubled by the scenario.
<tedg> It's like there's no free will, on IRC pings.
<desrt> tedg: just don't reach around to the back of your head and start feeling around
<desrt> everything will be okay
<desrt> we wouldn't implant a chip in your brain or anything... that would just be .... immoral
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry, chrisccoulson, pitti: did you guys install the new lightdm yet?
<tedg> Heh
<seb128> I'm running it for 2 days and it's fine here but I'm a bit concerned about
<seb128> bug #944736
<mterry> seb128, yeha
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944736 in lightdm "Fails to load any session" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944736
<seb128> got 2 dups already today
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet. i haven't updated for a while now
 * chrisccoulson runs update
<seb128> they also say that downgrading to 1.1.3 fixes it...
<seb128> or that gdm works
<desrt> tedg: so... gvariantbuilder
<mterry> seb128, don't have nvidia myself
<desrt> tedg: you're not supposed to use it with indefinite types
<desrt> tedg: in retrospect, i sort of regret adding that feature at all
<tedg> desrt, Like G_VARIANT_TYPE_ARRAY?
<desrt> ya.  don't do that
<desrt> because if you happen to put zero items in the builder, it has no way to guess the type
<desrt> you should always give the full type
<seb128> mterry, well, I think the nvidia thing is a redherring
<desrt> like G_VARIANT_TYPE("a(sisosssss)")
<tedg> Oh, yeah, I just usually check for the zero case and deal with it.
<desrt> that way, even if you add zero items, it works
<desrt> tedg: i noticed that in some of your other code.  don't do that :p
<seb128> mterry, it's just that the session is not starting so they get the screen left in the state it is if nautilus doesn't start drawing the background
<desrt> just always give the definite type
<desrt> then it's okay to add zero items
<mterry> seb128, right...
<tedg> desrt, The problem is I don't like having "type strings" all over.  Too prone to typos, I'd rather use the defines.
<desrt> tedg: you can make your own defines
<seb128> mterry, well I wanted to make sure other people are fine, like it's not broken for everybody
<mterry> not for me
<desrt> tedg: btw: if you typo the type string for gvariantbuilder it will detect the issue
<seb128> mterry, the xsession-errors log is a bit weird, I've asked for more infos
<tedg> desrt, I guess...
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<desrt> tedg: unless you typo ALL the type strings
<tedg> desrt, By detect the issue do you mean "crash your program" ?  ;-)
<desrt> (no meme intended)
<desrt> tedg: no.  in this case i think i mean "refuse to accept your type-mismatching item"
<desrt> although i like crashes
<desrt> they lead to problems being discovered :)
<tedg> What about tuples?  It seems like GVariantBuilder was a nice way to build tuples without having to write out the string.
<desrt> (vs. this problem which has gone undetected for a long time)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the firefox behaviour doesn't depend of you being logged on google or not, it does the same in a guest session
<desrt> tedg: ya.. tuples are the reason i did it this way
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, thanks
<desrt> tedg: in that case it really makes sense not to specify the type at the start
<tedg> desrt, Ah, okay.
<desrt> tedg: but even still, i always do
<desrt> tedg: put it this way:
<desrt> you're concerned about making an undetected typo
<desrt> but by giving the full type string you're always adding additional restrictions
<desrt> ie: _extra_ checks
<desrt> (runtime checks, granted...)
<tedg> Yeah, I was thinking we could perhaps to a custom Coverity checker for the g_variant stuff...
<tedg> So it wouldn't all be runtime.
<desrt> tedg: that would be absolutely amazing
<desrt> particularly if you could teach it about gvariant format strings
<desrt> i tried to write a gcc plugin once to do this
<desrt> .....uhm.  don't try to write gcc plugins.
<desrt> as a general word of advice.
<tedg> desrt, Definitely, they have an SDK that basically exposes their AST and all that.
<desrt> tedg: anyway.  you should do that merge :)
<desrt> it fixes a rather serious problem that both seb and i were hitting
<tedg> desrt, Which merge?
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-application/gvariantbuilder-fix/+merge/95507
<tedg> Ah, okay.  Sorry, not to e-mail yet :-)
<desrt> sorry.  i assume that you have full knowledge of the contents of your inbox at all times
<desrt> your implant^Wuh... instincts... must be malfunctioning
<dobey> i just keep my inbox empty. much less stressful that way :)
<desrt> seb128: incoming
<desrt> seb128: if you're worried about my recent changes, you have another thing coming :)
<desrt> seb128: mclasen just merged the touch/scroll stuff in gtk and it's causing regressions
<seb128> desrt, yeah, thanks to ricotz for testing ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I'm reading the GNOME IRC channels as well ;-)
<desrt> sometimes i think you do nothing but read irc all day :p
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you keep saying that
<desrt> i keep seeing more evidence!
<seb128> desrt, I just have IRC reading running in an idle function
<ricotz> seb128, still pretty huge changes this late ;)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> not a lot we can do about it
<seb128> out of stop trusting gtk next cycle
<dobey> i stopped trusting gtk+ last cycle ;)
<dobey> i guess we'll need an FFe/UIFe to ship a new snapshot of rhythmbox
<desrt> seb128: come on...
<seb128> dobey, depends of the change
<seb128> desrt, no joking, we are past ff for GNOME and they land a ton of changes
<desrt> seb128: there were 1.5 canonical employees at the gtk hackfest advocating this course of action
<desrt> seb128: and glib/gtk have never been under gnome freezes, and you know it
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> you also know that it's going to get fixed in time
<seb128> desrt, well, I assumed the gesture would be new feature
<desrt> so keep an eye, but don't panic :p
<seb128> not breaking stuff like normal scrolling
<seb128> desrt, but yeah, let's see how it goes ;-)
<dobey> seb128: hrmm, well there have been a lot of changes since 2.95 was released
<seb128> dobey, if it's not only bug fixes yes you need a ffe
<seb128> dobey, would be better if you could get moch to roll a tarball
<seb128> desrt, btw let me know when you restore menus support in the hud
<desrt> okay.  i'll do that now
<Chipaca> hi guys. I've seen nm-applet eating a lot of memory of late, to the point that yesterday it was at 1.7GB and I had to kill it; now it's at 326MB (resident; virtual is 500+). Anything I need to do or tweak to fix it?
<seb128> Chipaca, we had until a week ago, are you uptodate with session restarted this week?
<dobey> seb128: yeah. i'm debugging a weird memory bug at the moment, and not sure if it's in rhythmbox proper, or if it's due to the way we're calling something in the plug-in. but i'll bug him to roll a tarball
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<Chipaca> seb128: machine booted yesterday after a dist-upgrade
<desrt> seb128: okay.  pushed.
<seb128> Chipaca, ok, talk to cyphermox then
<Chipaca> cyphermox: bla bla bla
<Chipaca> seb128: thanks :)
<cyphermox> Chipaca: you using CDMA/GSM ?
<dobey> Chipaca: nm-applet is 15M RES here. and 299M VIRT. so i think the VIRT is normal
<cyphermox> the rest is supposed to be fixed.
<Chipaca> cyphermox: sadly, yes.
<cyphermox> Chipaca: ok, then it's known, still working on that part
<Chipaca> cyphermox: ok. Good to know.
<cyphermox> om26er filed a bug about that... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/939802
<seb128> desrt, ok, improvement
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939802 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet leaks memory when connected to cdma connection" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> desrt, your ranking is still messed up, that was not the lack of prefix
<seb128> desrt, or at list fixing prefix didn't fix it
<seb128> list->least
<desrt> seb128: so that confuses me
<desrt> seb128: i wonder if i just lack the most recent improvements from trunk
<desrt> keep in mind that i don't have usage tracking
<seb128> desrt, well, my testcase is "focus nautilus, tab, "pref""
<desrt> sometimes i wish it was possible to physically manipulate software
<seb128> desrt, it lists some indicator "preferences" before the nautilus preferences
<desrt> ohhh
<desrt> yes!
<seb128> desrt, the precise hud has always ranked the focused app first I think
<desrt> the old code penalised indicators
<desrt> i don't do that yet
<seb128> ok
<desrt> another item for the todo, thanks
<seb128> thank you ;-)
<desrt> thanks for acting as my interactive todo list :)
<seb128> desrt, otherwise I like how it's going, it's mostly usable and working now
<seb128> so keep going this way ;-)
<desrt> tedg: any idea about this 'unknown indicator' business?
<seb128> desrt, what business?
<desrt> Unknown Indicator (nm-applet)
<desrt> i see that
<desrt> i had to add the same workaround to my code...
<seb128> desrt, that's because your nm-applet doesn't call indicator_set_title
<desrt> well yes
<desrt> but when does it get fixed? :)
<seb128> cyphermox fixed that in precise before beta1, weird
<desrt> oh.  great.
<desrt> i didn't upgrade, i guess
<seb128> desrt, what network-manager-applet version do you have?
<seb128> network-manager-applet (0.9.2.0+git.20120126t000800.5151959-0ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low
<seb128>     - add a call to app_indicator_set_title() for Unity HUD support.
<seb128>  
<seb128> desrt, ^ that was fixed in that version
<desrt> network-manager-gnome: Installed: 0.9.2.0+git.20120126t000800.5151959-0ubuntu4
<seb128> weird
<desrt> oh.  bad example
<desrt> nm-applet is working, indeed
<tedg> desrt, Unfortunately since we just added it this cycle, we'll probably always have a few that'll show up that way, but we should get the main ones.
 * pitti does the "happy Friday" apport upload and disappears for an hour for supermarket etc.
<desrt> bluetooth is not
<seb128> desrt, update
<desrt> woh
<seb128> desrt, I fixed bluetooth keyboard and tomboy during beta freeze
<tedg> Oh!  indicator-jenkins is not setting it...
<desrt> beta freeze is over, clearly :)
<seb128> desrt, they jost got accepted this night
<seb128> just
<desrt> to upgrade: one bazillion packages
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
 * desrt sees no xorg
<desrt> oh my poor barriers
<desrt> libbamf also appears absent
<JamesTait> Hello, people! :)
<JamesTait> I have a problem that I'd like to run past you guys.
<JamesTait> It seems related to this morning's updates, but that could be a red herring.
<JamesTait> When I log into a standard (3D) Unity session, my terminal windows are all transparent, and the default background colour of other windows is black.
<seb128> pitti, can you score https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3254298 for me?
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3254297 as well
<JamesTait> Neither unity --reset nor changing themes, nor explicitly setting the solid background colour in gnome-terminal has had any effect on this.
<JamesTait> This is on 12.04 with, as I said, this morning's updates applied.
<seb128> JamesTait, hey, weird, what theme do you use?
<JamesTait> seb128: The default, ambience I think (*goes to check*)
<seb128> JamesTait, ok, dunno then, you are the first one to report that issue
<JamesTait> I'm in Unity 2d at the moment, which has its own set of problems.
<JamesTait> Yes, Ambience theme, on amd64 and nvidia GT330M graphics, using nvidia-current.
<JamesTait> seb128: That's what I feared. :(
<cyphermox> I'll upgrade my nvidia system now see if I can reproduce
<seb128> pitti, URG
<seb128> pitti, you have 16 bugs listed in that apport upload, good that I had a 15 margin ;-)
<seb128> I'm out for some sport, be back in an hour or so
<desrt> seb128: exercise :)
<seb128> doh
<seb128> one day I will learn this one ;-)
<desrt> you and didrocks :)
<seb128> well, probably most of the french people :p
<didrocks> I know about this one
<didrocks> I don't use it anymore, desrt even noticed!
<desrt> didrocks is a better student :)
<desrt> k.  streetcar time.  ciao.
<didrocks> see you desrt ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, still there?
<randy__> hello
<randy__> i have a question
<randy__> I have a tablet pc (2007 version) and i use onboard, often times ubuntu will take the screen i am working on out of focus when i move the pointer on top of onboard. to remedy the problem i have to minimize and remaximize to screen
<randy__> ??
<barry> yikes, seeing lots of regressions today in both unity 3d and 2d.  bug 944880 bug 944884 and bug 944865  let me know if i can help with any debugging
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944880 in unity "regression: docks on both screens, and they never autohide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944880
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944884 in unity "Emacs window gets shrunk to a single line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944884
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944865 in unity-2d "regression: no dock or menu bar after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944865
<didrocks> barry: hum, why "today"? there has not been an unity upload for 2 weeks
<didrocks> barry: are you on a ppa?
<didrocks> bug #944880 is not a bug, but design decision
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944880 in unity "regression: docks on both screens, and they never autohide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944880
<didrocks> the 3rd bug is only you reporting it, do you have any segfault? do you have unity-2d installed?
<barry> didrocks: nope.  come to think of it, i might have been running unity 2d before.  i don't actually know for sure, but i tried them both after encountering bug 944865 and that's when i noticed the problems
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944865 in unity-2d "regression: no dock or menu bar after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944865
<didrocks> apt-cache policy unity-2d ?
<barry> didrocks: it's installed
<didrocks> which version?
<barry> % apt-cache policy unity-2d
<barry> unity-2d:
<barry>   Installed: 5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<barry>   Candidate: 5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<barry>   Version table:
<barry>  *** 5.4.0-0ubuntu1 0
<pitti> just back
<barry>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<barry>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<barry>  
<didrocks> barry: ok, what's your .xsession-errors,
<barry> didrocks: oh ouch, re bug 944880 not being a bug.  that causes pain ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944880 in unity "regression: docks on both screens, and they never autohide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944880
<didrocks> barry: I'm surprised you are telling that all happens after today's bunch of update
<didrocks> multiple docks is here for a month
<didrocks> intellihide removed 2 weeks ago
<didrocks> and again, no recent update on the archive ;)
<pitti> seb128: bumped
<didrocks> for bug #944884, I have no idea, other emacs user seems to not be affected, please ping the dx guys on #ubuntu-unity
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944884 in unity "Emacs window gets shrunk to a single line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944884
<barry> didrocks: i guess i was using unity 2d before and it behaved differently.  so maybe those aren't regressions in 3d after all (but just behavioral differences to 2d)
<dobey> didrocks: maybe he just rebooted today :)
<dobey> barry: well, 3d didn't *used* to do it, so depending on your POV it can be called a regression :)
<barry> ;)
<dobey> i certainly find having the unity panels on every screen to be quite annoying
<didrocks> barry: 2d got the same last week (but no multimonitor support)
<didrocks> I'm wondering about unity-2d not starting, please post your .xsession-errors
<didrocks> will be definitively interesting :)
<barry> dobey: i can auto hide the launcher and be relatively happy (not as happy as before, but oh well), the part that's seriously painful is the pointer lag when moving between screens
<dobey> also that :)
<barry> didrocks: pastebin coming...
<dobey> and the diffrences between the 2d and 3d implementation also annoying.
<barry> dobey: true, but maybe less so if 3d's behavior is a feature :)
<barry> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/865279/
<dobey> barry: well, i mean other differences. like icon size setting not working, and the fact you can't disable the colorful backgrounds for the icons on the launcher
<barry> dobey: yes, true
<didrocks> if you want to rant about design decision or unity, there is #ubuntu-unity for that
<didrocks> if you want that we debug your issues, we can have a look here
<didrocks> barry: is this your unity-2d session? it's starting compiz…
<barry> didrocks: fair enough re: design decisions
<kamstrup> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/giraffe/seo-friendly-urls do you want this branch merged? (cc: mhr3)
<dobey> didrocks: or you can comment on a post of jono's aobut his band or some other hack he's playing with :P
<dpm> kamstrup, ah, yes please :)
<barry> didrocks: it's essentially everything i've done today including switching between 2d and 3d.  i'm happy to try to collect anything you need
<didrocks> barry: apparently, you have a look of cracky compiz plugin
<barry> didrocks: oh noes ;)
<didrocks> in that session :)
<dpm> kamstrup, it's just to make the job of the publisher script to determine which kind of documentation generator the docs come from easier
<didrocks> woobly, and so
<didrocks> barry: so, this is your unity-2d session that give you an empty desktop?
<barry> didrocks: my desktop setup is (hopefully) very pedestrian.  i really do almost no customization or installing weird plugins and such.  is there something in particular i should try to zap?
<barry> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> that shouldn't happen :)
<barry> :)
<didrocks> there is something screwed
<didrocks> open a terminal
<Ursinha> barry, there is a report of unity not starting after login in lightdm too.. I wonder if they're related somehow
 * Ursinha looks
<didrocks> env | grep SESSION
<barry> didrocks: right now i am in 3d
<didrocks> ah!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> barry: so, there is an issue on lightdm i heard of, where session switching is not working
<didrocks> barry: the fact that unity don't appear for you in that session is because you have cracky plugin activated
<didrocks> and they run *after* the unityshell plugin
<didrocks> so remove their painting
<didrocks> you can reset your compiz profile with unity --reset
<didrocks> at least, you will have a sane configuration by default :)
<barry> didrocks: that works in 2d?  but i have to be *in* 2d first right?
<Ursinha> didrocks, is that a new issue?
<didrocks> barry: no no, this is to reset your 3d configuration
<barry> didrocks: oh, but the desktop comes up in 3d, it does not come up in 2d
<didrocks> barry: for accessing your 2d session, I think that it's maybe a lightdm issue
<didrocks> barry: ?
<didrocks> barry: what's the .xsession-errors you just pastebined?
<barry> didrocks: sorry, too many issues flying around my head ;)
<didrocks> the one you had after login in unity-2d?
<barry> didrocks: if that file gets overwritten @ every login, it is my 3d session, which i am in right now
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> makes sense
<didrocks> so yeah
<didrocks> it's overwritten at every login
<didrocks> I need one where it's screwed
<didrocks> (but you shoud still unity --reset, you have cracking plugins in 3d! :p)
<Ursinha> didrocks, rsalveti reported he's not able to login using lightdm-session, because it starts x-window-manager
<barry> didrocks: fair enough, let me try that now
<Ursinha> if he runs it without the lightdm-session wrapper, it works
<didrocks> Ursinha: ah, that's what I heard in fact
<didrocks> barry: yeah, get it in a tty and pastebin from there
<barry> didrocks: okay.  i'll have to leave irc and come back...
<didrocks> barry: ok :)
<barry> didrocks: oh also, fwiw, i am running 2d on my laptop in a vm and it's working fine ;)
<didrocks> barry: yeah, I'm sure it's a local issue, let's try to find it!
<didrocks> barry: oh, in that case
<didrocks> let's try to get all the info
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload CUPS to Debian and Ubuntu?
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> before you reboot :)
<barry> ... :)
<Ursinha> he says he updated precise this morning, last time he done that was three days ago
 * Ursinha keeps looking for the bug
<didrocks> barry: edit /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu-2d.desktop and add --debug to Exec=
<didrocks> Ursinha: doesn't seem to be same issue here
<Ursinha> didrocks, do you know if there's an open bug for this issue?
<barry> didrocks: Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d --debug
<barry>  
<didrocks> barry: exactly!
<didrocks> Ursinha: not on top of my head, tracking the unity bugs is already etoomuch :)
<barry> didrocks: okay!  rebooting.  do not trust my evil twin barry_
<didrocks> heh ;)
<barry_> ah whoops, i forgot to reset my 3d.  oh well, i'll do that later
<barry_> logging in w/2d...
<barry_> didrocks, wow, there's a very long lag between hitting return after entering my password and anything coming up on the screen
<barry_> didrocks, and now i just see my cursor over a black background
<didrocks> barry_: interesting, seems that you really miss some components ;)
<didrocks> so let's see you xsession-errors
<barry_> didrocks, okay, i now have that desktop folder and gnome do gives me a terminal.  let me pastebin the session file
<barry_> didrocks, should be http://paste.ubuntu.com/865302/
<barry_> fail whale :)
<didrocks> are you sure? :)
<didrocks> it's a total no sense
<didrocks> gnome-session is even not started
<didrocks> it's starting compiz
<barry_> didrocks, positive.  i selected 2d from the ubuntu icon on the login screen
<didrocks> yeah, something is really scewed
<didrocks> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 34: [: Linux: unexpected operator
<didrocks> I would start from that
<barry_> yowch
<Ursinha> check if x-window-manager is there... maybe something is preventing gnome-session to start
<didrocks> barry_: let me show you what it should like (without gnome-session in debug mode)
<didrocks> barry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/865307/
<didrocks> barry_: this is the beginning
<didrocks> you can see that it source some scripts
<barry_> didrocks, that does look much nicer
<didrocks> and the last scipt
<didrocks> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start
<didrocks> is the one starting gnome-session
<didrocks> and thus selecting it…
<barry_> didrocks, i guess it's possible that some update since my last reboot failed.  are there specific packages i should reinstall possibly?
<didrocks> barry_: hum, I would say lightdm first
<didrocks> as "Running X session wrapper" doesn't show up
<didrocks> oh maybe mterry would know that ^
<didrocks> (hey mterry ;))
<barry_> didrocks, cool, trying that...
<mterry> didrocks: seb128 was talking about this bug before.  let me scrollback for bug number
<didrocks> ah :)
<mterry> didrocks, barry_: is bug 944736 the one?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944736 in lightdm "Fails to load any session" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944736
<didrocks> mterry: per chance, it loads compiz for him, but if you look at the .xsession-errors, it even don't start gnome-session, so I think a local hack make him starting it :)
<didrocks> hum, the .xsession-errors looks way better here
<didrocks> contrary to barry's one
<barry_> mterry, quickly scanning it, it looks slightly different.  i do get the corrupt video (i'm on ati radeon hw) but then it all goes black and i eventually i just get the ~/Desktop folders
<barry_> didrocks, okay, lightdm reinstalled and rebooted.  let's see what happens...
<barry_> didrocks, it comes back more quickly, but still no joy.  same problem in behavior and contents of .xsession-errors
<didrocks> barry_: you're lying, I can't believe you!
 * didrocks writes some python2 code for a revenge :)
<barry_> :-D :-D
 * barry_ is the evil twin after all
<didrocks> hum, it's really weird, I have the impression that the main Xsession script for lightdm is doing something wrong
<didrocks> mterry: you are not knowledgeable about that? ^
<didrocks> seems really not a gnome-session issue here (hey vuntz! :p)
<pitti> tkamppeter: not to Debian right now (see http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/cups.html), I'll upload to Ubuntu
<rsalveti> Ursinha: I'm back, finally
<rsalveti> the bug seems to be quite stupid, don't know yet it it was caused by lightdm
<rsalveti> but when lightdm starts, it runs: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<barry_> didrocks, is it possible some gnome library got accidently removed, possibly by a less than careful dist-upgrade or landscape?
<rsalveti> when using ubuntu session as default
<pitti> tkamppeter: uploaded
<rsalveti> by just starting X and then running the same command I'm able to reproduce the issue
<rsalveti> that's the x-window-manager loaded instead of unity
<Ursinha> rsalveti, what did you do to workaround the issue?
<rsalveti> when xsession starts, it runs 20x11-common_process-args
<mterry> didrocks, whoops, sorry, went afk
<rsalveti> as we have the lightdm wrapper, $# will be " /usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu"
<seb128> re
<didrocks> rsalveti: it doesn't even source the other files before running /usr/sbin/lightdm-session in that case, see the .xsession-errors
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: sorry, there was like 5 screen of scrollback during my hour out, I won't read tht
<seb128> what's up?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: check /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args
<mterry> didrocks, I'm not super familiar with lightdm and its Xsession scripts, no
<barry_> didrocks, mterry i *really* don't understand that first error in my .xsession-errors.  is it complaining about line 34 of lightdm-session?  that line looks fine to me: XKB_IN_USE=yes
<didrocks> seb128: barry_ has this .xsession-error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/865302/
<rsalveti> didrocks: it does it seems
<didrocks> seb128: see, almost no script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ are sourced
<rsalveti> the issue I got was that the number of arguments is now 2 instead of 1 when running /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args
<mterry> seb128: barry_ is having a similar but not identical issue to the not-loading-sessions lightdm bug
<rsalveti> because of the wrapper
<seb128> weird
<rsalveti> just changing s/1/2/g made it to work again
<seb128> mterry, barry_: good that we have somebody to debug it
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum, but this wrapper is new?
<rsalveti> because then it'd run the proper session
<rsalveti> don't know
<rsalveti> probably not
<rsalveti> still investigating
<desrt> seb128: how was your sport?
<didrocks> desrt: he won I'm sure! :p
<seb128> desrt, what sport? I went for some exercice
<seb128> which was good
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> top marks for both of you :)
<barry_> seb128, indeed!  i'm happy to be your guinea pig today
<cyphermox> Chipaca: GSM or CDMA?
<pitti> wb seb128
<seb128> barry_, mterry, didrocks: barry_'s issue is different, the other users have the unity profile loading in the session log and the normal scripts
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's on the scrollback you didn't read :p
<mterry> barry_, I'm familiar with that line 34 error in the context of bashisms.  But I agree that line seems innocent.  Do things change if you change that script to be run under bash?
<barry_> mterry, let's try it
<didrocks> rsalveti: so you are not correct, this wrapping is sourcing the script
<didrocks> rsalveti: then, the last script is running gnome-session (sorry vuntz again for the hilight :p)
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: I get that here in .xsession-errors "/usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 65: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args: message: not found"
<seb128> that's the only Xsession.d script listed for me
<seb128> but my system works
<didrocks> seb128: well, I think if you try the 2d session, it won't
<seb128> + cat
<seb128> cat: : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<seb128> + OPTIONS=
<didrocks> it accidently work because the default session is running compiz I bet
<didrocks> seb128: env | grep COMPIZ
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure, but when I checked /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args for $# it'd show "/usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu" instead of "/usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu" (what the script is expecting)
<didrocks> seb128: what do you have?
<seb128> $ env | grep COMPIZ
<seb128> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
<didrocks> hum, and you don't see the sourced files?
<barry_> mterry, indeed, changing that to bash does eliminate the line 34 error but it does not fix my desktop
<rsalveti> then it'd go to the default case exit, and would not set the STARTUP var
<mterry> k
<barry_> i still see the line 65 error from 20x11-common_process-args
<seb128> didrocks, how is that file supposed to work?
<seb128> OPTIONS=$(cat "$OPTIONFILE") || true
<rsalveti> barry_: probably the same issue I had
<seb128> what is setting OPTIONFILE?
<rsalveti> barry_: for a test, at 20x11-common_process-args, change case 1) to 2) and restart lightdm
<barry_> rsalveti, could be.  do you have a diff to fix it, or what did you change?  i can test that here
<didrocks> seb128: /etc/X11/Xsession is setting it
<seb128> didrocks, well, "# This file is sourced by Xsession(5), not executed.", I was trying to run it ;-)
<Chipaca> cyphermox: GSM. HSPA+
<rsalveti> barry_: in my case the number of arguments was wrong because of the wrapper
<barry_> rsalveti, trying...
<cyphermox> Chipaca: thx
<didrocks> set to /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<didrocks> seb128: ah ;)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, can give funny things ;)
<didrocks> they are all sourced
<didrocks> (source them with source <file> I already saw some issues with . <file>)
<seb128> ok, so error run sh -x /etc/X11/Xsession.options
 * didrocks takes a beta1 box
 * JamesTait watches barry_'s problem with interest - this sounds like the problems with Unity-2d I mentioned earlier.
<barry_> rsalveti, didrocks hmm, now i get a slightly different message from that 20x11 script
<JamesTait> cyphermox: Did you get a chance to upgrade your nvidia box?
<rsalveti> barry_: what are you getting now?
<didrocks> seb128: so, if I remember correctly, robert told me he did his own wrapper
<cyphermox> JamesTait: yep, just finished
<barry_> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args: line 65: message: command not found
<didrocks> seb128: and didn't use /etc/X11/Xsession
<didrocks> seb128: so /usr/sbin/lightdm-session seems to be that one
<barry_> before it said /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 65: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args: message: not found
<rsalveti> barry_: hm, but it is still going to *
<rsalveti> barry_: can you print both $@ and $# inside your script?
<rsalveti> before going to the case block
<barry_> rsalveti, no i don't think it is
<JamesTait> cyphermox: And everything is behaving as expected?
<cyphermox> yep
<barry_> rsalveti, but sure, let's try that
<JamesTait> Hm. Local issue then. :(
<seb128> barry_, did you try to sh -x /usr/sbin/lightdm-session
<seb128> and to pastebin that?
<barry_> seb128, not yet, but i'm happy to once i get logged in again
<barry_> oh, i think i get what it's saying about "message: command not found"
<barry_> the actual 'message' command used in that script is not found
<seb128> didrocks, mterry, rsalveti: random piece of info, I use ecryptfs on my user and barry_ as well and we had bugs in the past where lightdm was running command before the ecryptfs mount was done
<seb128> dunno if that can be the issue there
<seb128> I don't get the warning running /usr/sbin/lightdm-session in my active session
<rsalveti> barry_: I was getting this error as well
<seb128> only at session opening
<seb128> rsalveti, using ecryptfs?
<rsalveti> seb128: no, just at my home
<seb128> ok
<JamesTait> seb128: FWIW, I also use ecryptfs and am seeing what look like similar problems.
<JamesTait> seb128: Can I offer anything to help debug?
<seb128> brb session restart
<rsalveti> barry_: able to check $@? interested to know what are the arguments of that script
<didrocks> hum, on beta1, where is works for me: I have 2 args /usr/sbin/lightdm-session and "/usr/bin/gnome-session --session…"
<barry_> rsalveti, it failed because i dumped them with 'message' which doesn't exist ;)
<didrocks> I on't understand why we have /usr/sbin/lightdm-session again
<didrocks> barry_: just echo it
<barry_> mterry, more information on that line 34 bug
<didrocks> hum, on beta1, where is works for me: I have 2 args /usr/sbin/lightdm-session and "/usr/bin/gnome-session --session…"
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<barry_> didrocks, yep, this time i will :)
<rsalveti> didrocks:  that could be the issue
<didrocks> I dont understand why we have /usr/sbin/lightdm-session in it, it seems reetrant
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, not an "issue" on beta1
<seb128> I restarted with a sh -x
<didrocks> rsalveti: here all the script are sourced
<didrocks> and works
<barry_> mterry, i have a line like this in my .bash_profile:
<barry_> if [ "`uname -s`" == "Darwin" ]
<rsalveti> sure, I just updated it :-)
<rsalveti> but seems after beta there was one lightdm upload at least
<barry_> but when it gets sourced with /bin/sh there's no [ there
<seb128> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/865369/
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: ^
<seb128> that's a part of the log
<seb128> if that makes sense to anyone
<barry_> mterry, and yes, my .bash_profile gets sourced from my ~/.profile since like a bazillion years
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's fine
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh I'm stupid
<barry_> all of that is very dim memories of workaround for various startup problems over the last oh, 25 years :)
<didrocks> ok, all is fine here :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: and it's not the first argument, it's arg0
<barry_> mterry, anyway, that's why changing it back to /bin/bash eliminates that problem
<didrocks> and as it's sourced
<didrocks> that's normal the lightdm-session shows up
<barry_> so.  let me now switch that back to 'echo' and see what happens
<mterry> barry_, good..
<barry_> mterry, so i'd like to call it a bug, but i wouldn't argue too much if you say "hey you're just an old fart, update your configs to the 21st century"
<seb128> there is enough people debugging that, I will step out and continue on my business, ping me if you need me for something ;-)
<seb128> brb on a normal session
<mterry> Doh, seb, that's what I was doing.  Maybe I should jump back in
<didrocks> greyback: hey
<didrocks> greyback: what's your .xsession-errors when you fail to log in?
<greyback> didrocks: hang on, let me generate a fresh one
<mterry> barry_, so I'm a little confused in all the chatter.  The bashism thing is a bug, but not the main bug we're talking about with sessions?
<barry_> oh crap. that echo change prevented gnome do from starting so now i have no terminal on that desktop
<barry_> mterry, correct
<Saviq> didrocks, did you see #944865 ? I encountered that in a VM today, didn't think to dig deeper, though
<barry_> rsalveti, apparently that echo produced nothing as the first line in .xsession-errors is now:
<barry_> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args: line 68: message: command not found
<didrocks> Saviq: well, barry_ is here :)
<Saviq> good :)
<rsalveti> barry_: hm, you should at least have something, nothing is no good
<greyback> didrocks: barry_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/61493/ (with a set +x at the top of /usr/sbin/lightdm-session)
<mterry> barry_, so what's the state of the art?  sounds like something isn't being sourced so message() isn't being defined, which screws things up?
<barry_> rsalveti, indeed, and that error is in the *) section
<barry_> mterry, that sounds like it
<tkamppeter> pitti, Mike Sweet is currently working on fixes for the IPP backend, but it takes a week to run them through Apple's testing. Until when on the latest we can take these fixes?
<seb128> mterry, barry_: for me it's "+ message unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session."
<barry_> greyback, i am not a debugger, just a debuggee :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: bug fixes pretty much any time; perhaps two weeks before release
<greyback> barry_: ah sorry :)
<barry_> no worries
<greyback> barry_: you sounded authoritative :)
<barry_> seb128, so why would that script be getting no arguments?
<mterry> seb128, but your pastebin also shows the message not found error
<barry_> greyback, i'm the evil twin
<seb128> mterry, right, I get
<seb128> + message unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session.
<seb128> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 65: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args: message: not found
<seb128> mterry, that's running sh -x in the lightdm script
<seb128> mterry, the message: not found is
<seb128>   *)
<seb128>     # More than one argument given; we don't know what to do.
<seb128>     message "unsupported number of arguments ($#); falling back to default" \
<seb128>             "session."
<didrocks> greyback: fudge, your issue is different than barry's one
<mterry> ah
<didrocks> STARTUP=x-session-manager
<barry_> is message supposed to be a dash builtin?
<didrocks> that's the real issue, the one rsalveti pointed
<didrocks> and it's then switched to gnome-session
<barry_> JamesTait, didrocks oh, but do note that i run ecryptfs on my laptop and unity 2d works okay there.  so it's very odd
<JamesTait> barry_: Possibly a red herring then.
<didrocks> barry_: your issue seems different that the other reported with the script failing parsing
<barry_> rsalveti, is that echo output supposed to get printed to .xsession-errors?  cause i put more echos in there and get nothing
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, so in a week we will probably get fixes for the IPP backend of CUPS.
<rsalveti> barry_: maybe just the stderr, I redirected the message to a file
<barry_> rsalveti, hmm, okay
<rsalveti> to avoid this sort of issues :-)
 * mterry has to go for a bit
<seb128> barry_, message () {... : message is defined in Xsession
<seb128> that's a macro
<seb128> message () {
<seb128>   # pretty-print messages of arbitrary length; use xmessage if it
<seb128>   # is available and $DISPLAY is set
<seb128> ..
<barry_> seb128, i wonder why it's undefined in this script
<seb128> yeah, me too...
<didrocks> it's sourced in the wrapper
<pstolowski> seb128, barry_ : undefined message is one thing; another one is why it gets 2 arguments, when it's not supported
<didrocks> as it's common to every other sourced script
<seb128> right, the 2 arguments is the error
 * didrocks upgrades his netbook to confirm the 2 arguments
<barry_> pstolowski, right
<pstolowski>  the args passed to the 20x11 script are: "/usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d"
<didrocks> yeah, then, there is a which
<didrocks> which defines STARTUP
<greyback> pstolowski: but those arguments are used later too.
<barry_> pstolowski, oh wait, would that second argument then be the --debug didrocks had me add earlier?
<didrocks> barry_: no, that's wrapped a an unique argument normally
<seb128> oh
<didrocks> one sec, rebooting the netbook
<seb128> didrocks, is lightdm-session replacing Xsession?
<barry_> k
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I told above. I think robert told me that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's why message is not defined
<didrocks> not sure why there is another wrapper needed
<seb128> it's defined in Xsession
<seb128> not in the lightdm wrapper
<didrocks> yeah, it's part of the common tools
<pstolowski> greyback: yeah, but looking at the logic in 20x11 script... it handles 3 cases: 0 args, 1 argument, anything else -report the error mentioned above
<barry_> my brain's a bit mushed right now and i need some lunch.  i'll be back in a bit
<didrocks> pstolowski: but what you mean, there is only one arg, it's passed with "foo back"
 * rsalveti also needs to eat something, brb
<didrocks> and I just checked
<didrocks> it's given as only one arg
<pstolowski> moment, need to double check my debug code
<greyback> pstolowski: yep, withdrawing my objection as I'm now confused again
<didrocks> pstolowski: greyback: as long as it's given as one arg, which is what the calling script is doing, then, there is this which… which is used to set the STARTUP
<pstolowski> didrocks: I output "$@" with errormsg just after set -x at the top of the script and it says '"/usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d"
<didrocks> pstolowski: can you output
<didrocks> $1
<greyback> for the record: https://pastebin.canonical.com/61498/ <- correctly working bootup
<pstolowski> didrocks: meaning $# is 2
<didrocks> just to confirm :)
<pstolowski> ok
<didrocks> hum, no
<didrocks> you have " "
<didrocks> so it's one arg
<didrocks> pstolowski: an you output just $1?
<seb128> 1: 2
<seb128> 2: /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<seb128> here
<seb128> echo "1:" $# > /tmp/log
<seb128> echo "2:" $@ >> /tmp/log
<didrocks> can someone just output $1 ? :)
<didrocks> to ensure it's /usr/bin/gnome-session
<didrocks> and that $2 is not just an " "
<pstolowski> got it
<rsalveti> that would be annoying
<seb128> didrocks, /usr/bin/gnome-session
<pstolowski> $1 = /usr/bin/gnome-session
<didrocks> ok, so that's clearly why it's broken
<pstolowski> $2 = --session=ubuntu
<didrocks> that has always been one arg in /etc/X11/Xsession
<didrocks> then, we got this issue in lucid with arg
<didrocks> hence the which()
<pstolowski> it has to be, otherwise it wouldn't hit the *) case
<didrocks> but it was still one arg
<didrocks> so, meaning, the new lightdm is giving that in 2 args
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<pitti> have a nice weekend
<didrocks> have a good night pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, you as well
<pitti> cheers!
<didrocks> and that's where it starts to go badely
<didrocks> because it goes to *)
<didrocks> STARTUP is then unset
<rsalveti> yup
<didrocks> 50_ is taking STARTUP unset
<didrocks> set to the x-session-manager
<greyback> yes makes sense to me too
<didrocks> which is just "gnome-session" by default
<didrocks> hopefully, the default session is "ubuntu"
<didrocks> so it start unity
<didrocks> (if there is no --session argument)
<didrocks> but that don't work for 2d
<rsalveti> but why it's giving that in 2 arguments?
<rsalveti> what changed that broke it
<didrocks> I guess it's a lighdm regression, from this night
<rsalveti> probably
<didrocks> rsalveti: lightdm upload post beta1
<pstolowski> btw, there were changes to lightm just yesterdat
<didrocks> it's calling /usr/sbin/lightdm-session
<didrocks> but instead of calling
<didrocks> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session "gnome-session --session=ubuntu"
<didrocks> it's doing:
<rsalveti> just checked the diff and it's quite big actually, new minor upstream release
<didrocks> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<rsalveti> yeah
<pstolowski> rsalveti, indeed
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> at least, that's a start :)
<rsalveti> :-)
 * didrocks grep lightdm-session * in lightdm source without any success
<pstolowski> the change is not really that big, majority affects tests/
<pstolowski> the main change seems to be removal of pam-session.* and introducing session-child.{c,h}
<didrocks> prepend_argv (&argv, wrapper);
<didrocks> get_session_command (const gchar *filename)
<didrocks> ok, the combination of the two is buggy
<didrocks> /* Split command into an array listing and make command absolute */
<didrocks> that's why the args are in an array
<cr3> hi folks, I just noticed that checkbox-gtk is now in universe instead of main which might cause upgrade problems. was this an implicit side effect of migrating to checkbox-qt on the desktop image?
<didrocks> and which not makes them as a single command
<didrocks> cr3: in needs to be seeded in supported yeah
<cr3> didrocks: I'm not sure I understand, are you saying that when checkbox-qt was seeded then checkbox-gtk was unseeded?
<didrocks> cr3: yeah
<didrocks> cr3: we don't want both on the CD
<didrocks> but both should in main
<didrocks> for main -> main upgrade
<didrocks> oh no
<didrocks> universe is fine
<didrocks> mixing with transitional package :)
<didrocks> which isn't the case here
<cr3> didrocks: exactly, we want checkbox-gtk to be upgraded. if it's in universe, that won't work unless the user added universe to their repositories
<cr3> didrocks: there won't be a transitional package for checkbox-gtk during the precise release, we're not deprecating checkbox-gtk yet
<pstolowski> didrocks: good catch... and discard my comment about that change not being that big... it's actually big ;).. got confused by bzr qlog
<cr3> didrocks: so, someone upgrading from oneiric will have both checkbox-gtk (latest version) and checkbox-qt (recommended version grabbed by the ubuntu-desktop dependencies)
<didrocks> cr3: ok, need to be in supported if you want to support both then
<cr3> didrocks: how should I go about requesting that? bug and subscribe the ubuntu-desktop team (that team exists, right?)
<didrocks> cr3: just open a bug, assign me, I'll do it on monday
<didrocks> (need promoting it again + seed)
<cr3> didrocks: will do, thanks!
<didrocks> cr3: yw ;)
<dobey> mterry: ping. remind me what deja-dup does with ubuntuone-control-panel exactly?
<mterry> dobey, it asks it over dbus how much space is left in the user's cloud
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> mterry, there?
<seb128> mterry, can you deal with that lightdm issue? it's getting end of day in europe, Didier mostly figured what is wrong (at least for the parsing issue, wrong session)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, "Need to get 1,238 MB of archives."
<mterry> seb128, ah yes.   let me read scrollback
<chrisccoulson> i should upgrade more often!
<seb128> mterry, easy
<seb128> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/revision/1438
<seb128> mterry, that commit
<seb128> mterry, session_run (Session *session, gchar **argv)
<seb128> mterry, it does now
<seb128>     command = g_strjoinv (" ", argv);
<seb128>     g_debug ("Session %d running command %s", session->priv->pid, command);
<seb128>     g_free (command);
<seb128>  
<seb128> it used to do
<seb128> command = g_strdup_printf (PKGLIBEXEC_DIR "/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper %s", command);
<seb128>  
<seb128> mterry, i.e the arguments should be joined
<seb128> mterry, in display.c
<seb128> mterry, well, that's the spirit at least, I'm not sure if it's as trivial as adding the g_strdup_printf back
<barry_> didrocks, mterry any progress?  anything else i can try?
<didrocks> mterry: basically, when calling /usr/sbin/lightdm-session, it should be: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session "gnome-session --session=…"
<didrocks> mterry: meaning only one arg for lightdm-session
<mterry> seb128, didrocks: I should be able to reproduce by trying unity-2d?
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> you should end up in unity
<didrocks> and not 2d
<didrocks> without the correct fix
<seb128> mterry, well any session really, it's basically ignored --session=
<seb128> mterry, I tried with gnome classic here
<seb128> mterry, unity starts instead
<seb128> ignoring
<seb128> mterry, I just use the guest session and try to pick any non 3d session
<mterry> seb128, didrocks: K, I see the code change too.  It now uses prepend_argv to insert the session script first, but yeah it should be quoting everything after the session script
<mterry> Let me reproduce, test my fix, and upload.  Thanks for debugging this!
<mterry> Not "my fix" but your fix  ;)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<didrocks> thanks mterry, good luck! ;)
<seb128> mterry, I can probably test your fixed version after dinner, I will be back to give that a run
<mterry> k
<kenvandine> i was about to ask if that was a known problem :)
<rickspencer3> hey guys, I saw someone tweet that they were having a problem with LightDM today
<rickspencer3> you guyses know what's up/
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, read the hour backlog
<seb128> rickspencer3, basically "yes" ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, that sounds ominous
<seb128> rickspencer3, we are discussing it for an hour or so
<seb128> so just "yes" ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, can you boil it down for me? is it under control?
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry, not sure the "read the hour backlog" was right worded, I meant "yes, cf the past hour discussion here ;-)"
<seb128> rickspencer3, not sure, one issue is under control, others I'm not convinced
<seb128> rickspencer3, lightdm changed the way it calls the session which leads to always load unity-3d is the bug we figured
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> so if you can't run 3d, you are shut out until the bug is fixed?
<seb128> rickspencer3, the x11 wrapper expect 1 argument, lightdm used to join the arguments, it stopped doing that which leads to a parsing error
<seb128> rickspencer3, well I would expect the 3d->2d fallback to work
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, but selecting i.e directly 2d or gnome classic will not work
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, otherwise bug #944736 seems to have different issues I've no clue about
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944736 in lightdm "Fails to load any session" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944736
<seb128> different users having different issues I think, one seems like an nvidia,xorg one
<rickspencer3> seb128, should we revert lightDm until it's sorted?
<seb128> like the session start and xorg seems to go away from the log
<rickspencer3> or are there work arounds?
<seb128> rickspencer3, well, we could I guess, I've no idea if the bug we are fixing is the only one and how many users hit issues
<rickspencer3> I get the feeling that this particular upload did not get sufficent QA attention
<seb128> rickspencer3, well, we had it in the desktop team ppa for 2 days, I've been running and robert_ancell as well, I tested on ecryptfs, guest session, normal session and robert_ancell has most of the code test covered
<seb128> rickspencer3, but yet, yes, we missed an integration test there
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I don't mean to finger point, it's water under the bridge anyway
<seb128> it's not lightdm itself which bugs, it's just that it feeds argument to start the session that the x11 script doesn't handle fine
<rickspencer3> I'm sure we'll keep it from happening again
<seb128> rickspencer3, I agree we missed a bug though
<seb128> which pointed a weak point in our testing
<rickspencer3> so, seb128 you think reverting is riskier than just living with thisover the weekend?
<seb128> we didn't test session selection at the system level
<seb128> mterry, ^ opinion about reverting?
<mterry> rickspencer3, seb128: I think I can fix it today.  If for some reason that becomes difficult, I can revert.
<seb128> mterry, great, thanks
<rickspencer3> mterry, wfm
<rickspencer3> thanks mterry
<Amoz> fix it friday! \o/
<synic> Where is the channel I can go to for help with precise?
<seb128> synic, #ubuntu+1
<synic> seb128: thanks
<barry_> seb128, so i guess the fix for unity-2d has been uploaded?
<seb128> barry_, not yet
<seb128> barry_, do you need 2d?
<barry_> seb128, i can live with 3d for a little while, but it behaves differently enough to cause some pain ;)
<barry_> e.g. gnome-do seems broken :(
<barry_> and emacs :( :(
<seb128> yeah, if you get a session I don't consider that a "need to be fixed in the hour" bug
<barry_> seb128, nope, i can get some work done.  just wanted to make sure you didn't need any other info from my busted system :)
<seb128> barry_, if you need 2d I guess you can hack the script which errors on 2 args to just deal with it
<seb128> barry_, no, we know what is wrong, mterry is working on a fix as we speak
<barry_> seb128, cool.  thanks
<seb128> yw
<zzecool> seb128: take a look at this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/945039
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945039 in nautilus "nautilus cant copy from / or any subfolder to desktop and Crashes" [Undecided,New]
<hallyn> hi, a trivial patch to fix column ordering (bug 30554 !) is proposed for merge at https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/precise/rhythmbox/rhythmbox-sort/+merge/95646 .  Could someone accept and apply that?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 30554 in hundredpapercuts "rhythmbox columns are not in "right" order" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30554
<hallyn> (then again, a 5-digit bug - maybe we want to keep that open for old time's sake!  :)
<trkemist> Anyone here can suggest a good bluetooth headset for work?
<dobey> i hope that question has at least a vaguely remote context which actually relates it to this channel?
<desrt> hum
<desrt> when did G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all get switched on?
<desrt> or rather, where?
<dobey> it did?
<dobey> i'm only seeing warning/critical messages here
<seb128> did it?
<dobey> not here it didn't
<kenvandine> not for me either
<zzecool> Is anyone able to copy anything to desktop  using nautilus ?
<seb128> zzecool, works fine for me
<seb128> zzecool, I read your pings on -bugs but I was away, report a bug using ubuntu-bug?
<zzecool> yes i did
<zzecool> but
<zzecool> nautilus is crashed without trigering apport
<zzecool> nor with a segfault
<zzecool> it just goes away
<zzecool> and im not the only onewith the problem
<seb128> zzecool, well, nautilus --quit; gdb nautilus; (gdb) run
<seb128> get the issue
<seb128> bt
<seb128> then pastebin the log
<zzecool> ok sec
<zzecool> is this one command ? "nautilus --quit; gdb nautilus; (gdb) run"?
<zzecool> cause it give me an error
<zzecool> seb128: ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it was a summary
<seb128> nautilus --quit should close the running one
<seb128> gdb nautilus
<seb128> should start a gdb session you would get
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> then type "run" there
<seb128> get the issue
<seb128> and the gdb prompt would stop
<seb128> type "bt"
<zzecool> i made it
<zzecool> http://pastebin.com/Mf2H45U9
<zzecool> here you are
<zzecool> there is a mention about samba shares
<zzecool> that it is irrelevant to what im doing
<zzecool> seb128: just a ping :)
<seb128> zzecool, you start being annoying you know?
<seb128> 0x00007ffff48f83bf in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> on that (gdb) type "b"
<seb128> "bt"
<seb128> well without the quotes: bt
<zzecool> sry seb128 im trying to help here
<zzecool> i didnt get what you want me to do
<seb128> yes, and it's 9pm on a friday evening there and I had a long week
<zzecool> its ok
<seb128> so if I take a minute to reply it's ok
<zzecool> what about : 0x00007ffff48f83bf in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0
<zzecool> ?
<JanC> zzecool: please enter the 'bt' command as seb asked, and then put the result on a pastebin...  ;)
<zzecool> JanC:  enter the bt where?
<zzecool> im not a dev and not have any experience in debugging so i need the full steps
<Amoz> zzecool, when you're in gdb, where you entered "run", just enter bt
<JanC> at the (gdb) prompt you see at line 59 in your original paste
<zzecool> i see ok
<zzecool> wait
<JanC> so after 'run' and crashing
<JanC> bt = backtrace
<zzecool> oh
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> here you are http://pastebin.com/9wCxRqVP
<mterry> seb128, heyo.  Regarding lightdm, I'm either being an idiot or this is more complicated than we thought (I'm leaning toward the former).  But I'm just going to revert for now, so there's no time pressure
<mterry> (and to fix it for users asap)
<dobey> zzecool: do you have a file in /var/crash/ that gets created for nautilus, when this crash happens?
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<zzecool> dobey: let me check
<seb128> mterry, I tend to agree with that and I think rick was looking forward a revert case just to show that we apply what we said ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yar.  To be fair, we do say we give ourselves a few hours to bang against it.  Those are up though  :)
<zzecool> dobey: yes i have but the time is from earlier today some hour before
<zzecool> maybe form the first time that happend
<zzecool> hours*
<dobey> zzecool: run apport-bug /var/crash/that_file
<dobey> zzecool: and it will use the information in that file to create a bug report
<seb128> mterry, yeah, please do, to be fair those bugs we had today had issues out of the default session one
<seb128> mterry, so I'm happy to revert, I will email robert_ancell about it ... did you want to email, be Cced, be out of it?
<zzecool> dobey: there are 4 files usr_bin_nautilus.0.crash and 3 more
<mterry> seb128, sure cc me
<zzecool> dobey: there are 4 files usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash and one  .upload file for every one
<seb128> zzecool, install whoopsie or update apport to today's version
<zzecool> seb128: im fully updated
<zzecool> did check a min ago
<zzecool> apport version : 1.94-0ubuntu1
<zzecool> is it the latest?
<zzecool> dobey: i will upload both crash reports as you told me
<zzecool> thanks
<dobey> zzecool: if they are the same crash you only need to report one of them :)
<zzecool> dobey: there is a big dif in hours
<zzecool> so i will post both
<mterry> seb128, is the state of the art for versioning for revisions like this to do "1.1.4.is.1.1.3"?
<seb128> mterry, that's what I would do
<seb128> mterry, or other option for lightdm I would revert the diff in bzr between 1.1.3-0ubuntu<n> and 1.1.4 and put that as a patch
<mterry> hrm.  gets weird when we want to go back.  1.1.4.is.1.1.4  heaven help us if we have to ever revert twice in a row
<seb128> but I think we will get a new tarball out anyway
<seb128> so the "reupload 1.1.3 as 1.1.4.is1.1.3" is maybe easier
<Amoz> jbicha, oh hai :D
<jbicha> Amoz: happy Friday!
<Amoz> jbicha, fix it friday :D
<jbicha> yeah, I haven't done much fixin' today
<Amoz> oh :(
<Amoz> why not?
<jbicha> dayjob :)
<Amoz> ah ofc
<Amoz> bzr-gtk (olive) fails to build
<Amoz> testcases
<Amoz> looks quite complex :(
<Ursinha> mterry, is the lightdm issue bug 944736?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944736 in lightdm "Fails to load any session" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944736
<mterry> Ursinha, yeah that's the big one
<Ursinha> I'll check for possible duplicates, I don't think we would only have two bugs reported about an issue this huge
<Ursinha> mterry, could you set the importance of that bug, please?
<desrt> seb128: hey
<desrt> seb128: did you hear about the gcr thing, btw?
<seb128> desrt, I'm not supposed to be still around :p
<seb128> (was just finishing reading email)
<desrt> i know.  your fault that you are :)
<desrt> just wanted to catch you before the weekend for your thoughts
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I don't care much, I delegate to pitti
<desrt> sounds about right
<desrt> bye again :)
<seb128> he's the one who looked gnome-keyring this cycle
 * desrt decides to install some fresh gnome ppas
<seb128> I think we could be convinced to update
<seb128> if somebody is wanting to hand the updates ready to test ;-)
<desrt> i'm running the PPA to test it now :p
<seb128> ok, great, let me know how it goes on monday, calling it a week this time! bye
<Amoz> update what? o.O
<desrt> Amoz: gnome3
<Amoz> btw, someone knows where the font-selector belongs?
<Amoz> desrt, :O 3.4?
<desrt> Amoz: gtk?
<desrt> Amoz: ya
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> oh my
<Amoz> are they still thinking about updating to 3.4 in precies?
<Amoz> precise*
<desrt> it's always been a bit of a complicated question
<desrt> even from the very start, the plan was to take some parts of 3.4
<desrt> it seems as time goes on we end up wanting to have more and more of it, though
<Amoz> ppl like it!
<desrt> which i think is a fundamentally good thing
<Amoz> that's why
<desrt> :)
<Amoz> i luv it <3
<desrt> well, even if not for gnome-shell
<desrt> having newer versions of gnome components like the control centre and settings daemon makes support easier going forward
<desrt> and since this is an LTS....
<Amoz> yeah
<desrt> but ya... it's hard to beat gnome-shell :)
<Amoz> maybe a few bugs would be introduced because of the 3.4, but still , if packages as consistent (3.4 for all of them) that would probably be better for some reasons
<Amoz> are*
<Amoz> I met a naughty bug in gnomeshell, the powerindicator wouldn't update the battery percentages because of a change in signals from the backend
<Amoz> desrt, can I help with the 3.4 testing?
<desrt> Amoz: yes
<desrt> there is a gnome3 ppa
<Amoz> desrt, I suppose they want as much feedback as possible
<desrt> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Amoz> also, if you know what package the font-selector is part of that'd be great thanks :)
 * desrt steps out for the night
<Amoz> desrt, bye :)
<rsalveti> Ursinha: I wonder why the bug is still marked as incomplete
<rsalveti> unless we have another bug tracking the issue
<rsalveti> but still
<Ursinha> rsalveti, that seems to be the main issue
<rsalveti> oh, lightdm got reverted
<rsalveti> 1.1.4.is.1.1.3-0ubuntu1
<Ursinha> rsalveti, I guess mterry reverted it
<mterry> yeah
<rsalveti> do we have another bug tracking the issue?
<rsalveti> otherwise we should just confirm it
<Ursinha> rsalveti, that's supposed to be the main bug tracking the issue, not sure why it's still marked as incomplete
<rsalveti> let me update it
<Ursinha> mterry, thanks for setting the importance, btw
<mterry> np!  :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-03
<comunistu> hi
<Shred00> OT?  can anyone tell me how to make pm-utils force a vt switch on suspend?  it's seeing nouveau being used and disabling the vt switch but without vt switching my kernel panics on suspend.
<broder> does anybody have enough familiarity with gtk/a11y/gtktreeviewaccessible.c to do any sort of evaluation on http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=512ac214c68d7806bfab05f5311007169892d914 ?
<broder> the patch looks good within the context of just that function, but i don't understand how the memory of the structures is managed in the rest of the class
<broder> (this is for bug #926889)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926889 in gtk "Ubuntu gtk leaks references in GtkTreeView / GtTreeModelSort which cause segfault in bluefish" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926889
<broder> hmm, actually, that patch doesn't seem to have any real connection to the bug described
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-04
<zzecool> something has broke vlc  both stable and 2.1.0 daily versions are affected   ( vlc hungs without giving any problem or trigger apport )
<DawnLight> hi. i want to insert some code that will divert users of rtl languages to unity-2d instead of unity. where would that code go, please?
<broder> DawnLight: there may be people around now, but if not, you'll probably have better luck find the people who can help you with that particular problem during a weekday
<DawnLight> thanks, broder. such generousity!
<jbicha> DawnLight: I think it would go in gnome-session
<Innock> hi guys
<Innock> Is the Gnome Shell Ubuntu derivative idea still up?
<swat_> hi all
<swat_> have an interesting problem whereby i can't report a compiz crash because it says i'm not running an official ubuntu package - but to my knowledge, i'm running precise with no weird ppas that should affect this
<swat_> the version numbers all seem to check out as well so not really sure where to go with it
<Ampelbein> swat_: Can you try reporting the crash with apport-cli and pastebin the complete error message?
<swat_> ok
<swat_> http://pastebin.com/TCbgzzLU
<swat_> interestingly, if i try running apport against unity, apport crashes :)
<swat_> http://pastebin.com/ZwXwjfrM
<swat_> so i'm not entirely sure what's going on
<zzecool> what happend to gnome-online-accounts ? i cant find a way to trigger this
<Ampelbein> swat_: Hmm, what does 'apt-cache policy compiz' say? What are the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<zzecool> there used to be a question about if you want to use local or online contact  , but its nowhere
<swat_> compiz:
<swat_>   Installed: 1:0.9.7.0~bzr3025-r3034-p737~precise1
<swat_>   Candidate: 1:0.9.7.0~bzr3025-r3034-p737~precise1
<swat_>   Version table:
<swat_>  *** 1:0.9.7.0~bzr3025-r3034-p737~precise1 0
<swat_>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<swat_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<swat_>      1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu5 0
<swat_>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<swat_> that looks a bit weird
<Ampelbein> swat_: (Use paste.ubuntu.com for bigger pastes) There's your issue. You have the unity ppa activated.
<swat_> don't remember doing that :-/ guess i can just disable and downgrade unity - get myself back to something a bit more known
<zzecool> Do you guys have "online accounts" under the user menu ?
<jp_wanN> is here anyone who knows news in the development of a gnome3 based ubuntu derivate?
<zzecool> I cant find "Online accounts"  under "System Settings"  nor i can find it on the dash ( yet the .desktop file exist in /usr/share/applications/ )    ,, Running from terminal using " gnome-control-panel online-accounts "  starts the app   but with GTK errors
<zzecool> Is this a Bug i should report or is it removed on purpose ?
<davidcalle> zzecool, removed on purpose, as it's currenly not useful with any default app.
<davidcalle> currently*
<zzecool> davidcalle: thank you very much
<davidcalle> zzecool, yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-25
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! How are you?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks! not drowned in snow just yet :)
<pitti> didrocks: et toi, ça va bien?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va! par contre de la neige partout, surtout sur les trottoirs à ce que je vois :)
<pitti> didrocks: not quite enough snow in the city for skiing here, but just outside it's fine
<didrocks> jibel: salut!
<didrocks> jibel: FYI, I've just pushed a version which doesn't use pull-lp-source, but rather embeed the functionality in our own process to use our per job cache instead: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/210
<jibel> salut didrocks
<jibel> didrocks, did you update the version on the server?
<didrocks> jibel: I didn't, I think we need to relaunch everything anyway after removing yet-another-lp-corrumption-cache
<jibel> didrocks, which I just did
<didrocks> jibel: there is still bzr lp-propose in the end (while doing the publishing) which can trigger this, but it's one after another, so the chance is really small
<didrocks> sweet, let me bzr pull
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> if I can connect to the machine
 * didrocks logs out and in again from the vpn
<didrocks> jibel: relaunching indicators now :)
<didrocks> oh, indicator was fine
<didrocks> ok, so oif
<didrocks> jibel: did you see the mount issue on the autopilot job?
<jibel> didrocks, no, which job?
<didrocks> jibel: cu2d-misc-head-1.1prepare-autopilot
<jibel> interesting
<didrocks> it's the only one for now, looking at the unity ones, they are fine
<didrocks> as the browser is stalled, I don't see where it's blocked, I would say it's when using cowbuilder
<didrocks> as a wild guess
<jibel> it's when it unmount the cowbuilder chroot
<didrocks> ah, the others unity jobs are not there yet
<didrocks> unity-lens-files is cleaning the COW dir, let's see
<didrocks> it sounds ok
<didrocks> jibel: should we just kill the autopilot job and relaunch?
<jibel> didrocks, 1 minute
<didrocks> ok :)
<jibel> didrocks, I stopped the job and now cleaning the pbuilder
<didrocks> thanks jibel
<jibel> didrocks, I think the server was just overloaded, it uses 20GB of swap and a disk is full
<jibel> not your fault :)
<didrocks> jibel: phew ;-)
<didrocks> jibel: otherwise I checked, and we don't use the system creds anymore :)
<jibel> didrocks, good, I cannot unmount the cowbuilder it's owned by the kernel
<jibel> didrocks, but i doesn't hurt to have it mounted until cowbuilder reuses the same pid
<didrocks> jibel: interested, well I guess it can live there until next reboot, I heard that we have a lot of loop devices :-)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> hum, glib can't be installed on armhf
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> didrocks, lying! ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I'm sure it's a subcomponent screwing glib :p
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<Laney> ello
<seb128> Laney, hey, had a good trip back?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> yeah, two hour train, not too stressful ;-)
<Laney> one of you has given me a cold though :P
<Laney> seb128: didrocks: good travels?
<seb128> I've been fighting to stay away from this one
<seb128> I've somewhat of a start of running nose since friday but that didn't turn into a cold (yet)
<seb128> seems stable so far
<didrocks> Laney: was fine, nothing special to report apart freezing in Lille for the 30 minutes there :)
<didrocks> no cold here ;)
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> you got away in time ;-)
<didrocks> it sounds like it! :-)
<seb128> Laney, travel was alright, left the hotel at 10am, was at London City 45min later, and at home 2.5 hours after that
<Laney> efficient!
<seb128> yeah, go for 1 hour flights in europe! ;-)
<Laney> mlankhorst: enjoy it
<seb128> Laney, "it"? I don't have backlog, I assume mlankhorst is back?
<Laney> 24/02 11:24:42 <mlankhorst> Laney: got sig, thanks!
<seb128> k
<mlankhorst> hah
<mlankhorst> ofc
<mlankhorst> seb128: gpg sig
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey, did you manage to catch your plane on time saturday ?
<mlankhorst> yeah barely
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> well not for the "barely", but that it worked out
<mlankhorst> but work again now, lets see what I missed
<mlankhorst> noticed I woke up at 8.30, which was the same time I woke up in london
<seb128> you are jetlagged? ;-)
<mlankhorst> it would appear so!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good morning! had a nice trip back/W.E? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. yeah, it was a fairly uneventful trip back. how about you?
<chrisccoulson> i did 70km on the bike since arriving back
<chrisccoulson> trying to burn off some of those burgers ;)
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, did you get back ok? ;)
<Laney> a real bike?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, oh, no, i have an exercise bike in my office ;)
<Laney> aha
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't do 70km around here without being run over
<seb128> chrisccoulson, my trip was ok, I was at city airport at 10:45, my plane was on time and I was back home 2.5 hours later (1 hour flights for the win)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I did bike for an hour yesterday, but I was too tired on saturday for exercice ;-)
<seb128> will need some diet and regular exercice this week as well, to get over all the big meals from last week ;-)
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: yeah just fine, reworking my desk now so I can put on the 2 laptops again
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, me too
<mlankhorst> how can we be joking about excercise when there was just so much (at) steak!
 * ogra_ votes for treadmill powered laptops for the desktop team :)
<Laney> hah
<mlankhorst> I want mine to be bike powered!
<Laney> my "road bike" fund is nearly full enough :-)
<ogra_> well, the point is that our powermanagement would improve in no time ;)
<mlankhorst> hm going through my administration, I got a receipt for €0,00 at a gas station
<Laney> you europeans with your socialised petrol
<mlankhorst> I did get a whole 0.00l though!
<czajkowski> morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> is czajkowski a common surname? my sister is sometimes performing pieces on her violin from czajkowski
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: I think so, or at least I'm told by Polish people it is.  It's not so common in Ireland where I'm from.
<seb128> czajkowski, hey ;-)
<czajkowski> seb128: morning
<czajkowski> found another one over the weekend, suspend resume no longer works :(
<mlankhorst> ah, I just had to ask! every time I saw your nick I kept wondering :)
<czajkowski> heh no worries
<czajkowski> I'm Irish although I now live in England for the last 2.5 years.
<mlankhorst> ah :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va? est-ce que tu as arrivé à maison à nouveau?
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien ! oui, samedi, le voyage était cours, 1h de vol de Londres ... moins de 5h de l'hotel à chez moi au total
<pitti> seb128: cinq heures est rapide, en effet
<seb128> pitti, et toi, tu as passé un bon W.E ?
<pitti> seb128: est-ce que tu manque boire de biére déjà ? :-)
<pitti> seb128: oui, nous avons vu un match de football et joué de badminton
<seb128> pitti, non, j'ai bu assez de bière pour un mois ;-)
<seb128> pitti, les copains de mon équipe me manquent déjà par contre :-(
<pitti> lol
<didrocks> interesting, bzr diff <whatever> always exit with 1
<pitti> didrocks: well, 0 == no diff, 1 == there is a diff
<pitti> just like "diff" itself
<didrocks> pitti: never noticed that. I change my mock then for my test to detect if bzr isn't happy :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you see any recent complain about webapps making firefox hang? that started today
<seb128> well for me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure if I got unlucky or something, I blame webapps because gdb on firefox shows it's stucked in dbus calls to webapp stuff
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've not. the only thing on my radar is an imagelib crash, which i suspect is my addon: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/5e2d4480-3843-4c25-9c2b-e227f2130223
<chrisccoulson> there's a lot of these
<chrisccoulson> not sure why they only appeared after release :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, those hangs look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564485/
<chrisccoulson> gaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh
<chrisccoulson> nested event loop!
<chrisccoulson> i told them about not spinning the event loop
<chrisccoulson> although that's probably not the cause of your hang ;)
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> but it's bad in any case
<chrisccoulson> from a security POV
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let me know if you have interested by debug infos on that at some point
<seb128> I've to turn it off, it keeps hanging on launchpad for me today
<seb128> if it's only me it's ok though
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm interested in the rest of the stack (to see if there's any untrusted script on it)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564501/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will download debug symbols while I eat
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmm, i'm hungry
<seb128> chrisccoulson, unping about this hang issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, my system/dbus was in a weird state, calls were hanging, not only in firefox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's all fine after a reboot
 * Sweetshark reads backlog.
<Sweetshark> ogra_: Sure. You get to treadmill for the LibreOffice builder laptop!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> Sweetshark, as long as it has an arm CPU ...
<mlankhorst> ogra_: planning to run a marathon?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> suuuree ....
<ogra_> <- chainsmoker
<Sweetshark> ogra_: ARM? Sure! How about some 60 quad-cores?
<ogra_> yeah, would likely a rather thick laptop though
<lool> dpkg: erreur de traitement de /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk2-engines-pixbuf_2.24.16-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack) : tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/README.gz », qui est différent d'autres instances du paquet gtk2-engines-pixbuf:amd64
<seb128> lool, I saw some reports about that earlier today, pretty weird
<Laney> laney@iota> sha512sum amd64/usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/README.gz c-i386/usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-common/README.gz               ~/temp
<Laney> fb2e75b0595384dc5dea7d9e0bceef920bff0d02b6593d6988abbe5619cba066b631d9ba1988c2f0655d7a7ef351ceb67bc771901475a0c77164346a9dec015c  amd64/usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/README.gz
<Laney> fb2e75b0595384dc5dea7d9e0bceef920bff0d02b6593d6988abbe5619cba066b631d9ba1988c2f0655d7a7ef351ceb67bc771901475a0c77164346a9dec015c  c-i386/usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-common/README.gz
<seb128> Laney, well
<seb128> both are supposed to be a symlink to the file contained in -common
<lool> seb128: amd64/usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/ has a real file
<Laney> yeah
<lool> seb128: i386/usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/ has a symlink
<Laney> amd64 is real, i386 not
<seb128> I wonder why
<seb128> seems like a bug in pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> or cdbs
<seb128> which one is doing those symlinks again?
<lool> both might be
<seb128> oh, maybe not
<lool> I suspect it's a build system bug, one is the binary-indep build while the other isn't
<lool> I guess when one builds the -doc package, there's a symlink to it
<seb128> I don't think the symlink magic works through archs
<lool> and if one doesn't (amd64) there isn't
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that's nothing new there
<seb128> I wonder why it started missbehaving in this update
<lool> pkgbinarymangler didn't change in ages
<seb128> lool, can you grep gtk2-engines-pixbuf /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<seb128> lool, did you have a gtk2 update from a ppa before the official one?
<seb128> I wonder if we got the same version upload done in a ppa and the archive and that confused things
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<lool> there was a change in the dependencies
<lool>  Depends: ${misc:Depends},
<lool> -         @SHARED_PKG@ (>= ${source:Version}),
<lool> +         @SHARED_PKG@ (= ${binary:Version}), @COMMON_PKG@
<lool> seb128: I didn't get an update from a PPA AFAIK
<lool> I don't see it in apt-cache policy at least
<seb128> lool, I had a version in the ppa but it was using a ~build so it's not it
<lool> all changes are from today
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: hello
<lool> previous changes from 10th of Jan
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have booted the SD card we have set up on Friday on my Pandaboard ES and I get two sound outputs where one is HDMI and with the I get the sound correctly. Video is still choppy though.
<mlankhorst> you get better video with unity 2d
<mlankhorst> youtube won't work, however
<lool> -DH_INSTALLDOCS_FILES := NEWS README ChangeLog
<lool> +DH_INSTALLDOCS_FILES := NEWS README AUTHORS
<lool> don't see how that relates though
<lool> also:
<lool> -	dh_builddeb -i
<lool> +	dh_builddeb -i -- -Zxz
<lool> seb128: ah found it
<lool> -	dh_compress -s -X.sgml -X.devhelp -XNEWS -Xchangelog.Debian -XREADME
<lool> +	dh_compress -s -X.sgml -X.devhelp
<seb128> lool, see #ubuntu-devel :p
<seb128> lool, sorry, moved there because we have people like cjwatson who are not on -desktop
<lool> seb128: Discovered at the same time  :-)
<seb128> lool, great minds... ;-)
<lool> seb128: The whole doc handling in gtk+ in Debian is messy I'm afraid
<seb128> lool, yeah, I wouldn't spend time on sorting the details out or cleaning that, let's just figure what's the bug is and fix it
<seb128> lool, Laney is looking at it
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, unity-2d is better but still choppy, only way is starting XBMC as desktop, but XBMC often hangs and I have to reboot.
<mlankhorst> well sounds about right, totem works for me mostly
<mlankhorst> anything on serial console though?
<mlankhorst> and what is /proc/cmdline
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, /proc/cmdline is 'ro elevator=noop vram=40M root=UUID=8355041e-c774-4260-b392-fb78f655d692 fixrtc quiet splash smsc95xx.turbo_mode=N'
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, serial console I did not observe during boot.
<mlankhorst> just add console=ttyO2,115200n8 to /boot/boot.script and rerun flash-kernel iirc
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you plan to add the gdk-pixbuf autopkgtest to debian? it's one of the only diff we have with Debian on that sort (the other one a small change on the libtiff b-d until debian transitions to 5 as default)
<pitti> seb128: oh, didn't I?
<pitti> seb128: I did, it's in svn
<seb128> pitti, hum, ok, I wonder what pochu used to upload the new serie to experimental then
<seb128> pitti, he uploaded yesterday and those are not in
<pitti> oh, it's in the unstable branch
<seb128> I see
<pitti> I didn't look for/commit to an experimental branch
<seb128> that explains it
<pitti> so when he branched, he didn't branch off unstable tip, but from 2.26.1-1 apparently
<seb128> pitti, [2012-10-23] Accepted 2.26.4-1 in experimental (low) (Simon McVittie)
<seb128> pitti, I guess the experimental branch is there for a while
<seb128> they just didn't keep both in sync
<seb128> well in fact there has been no upload to unstable since 2.26.1-1
<pitti> seb128: I merged the autopkgtest into the exp branch, too
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I edited boot.script, reflashed the kernel and rebooted with the serial USB adapter connected. No output with "sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0".
<mlankhorst> needs screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I tried this now and rebooted again, nothing appears. Seems that the serial of my Pandaboard is broken. The adapter works as I have used it in London during our installation.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: no uboot either?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, nothing, not even u-boot.
<mlankhorst> hm :/
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, generally, for multimedia it is best to start XBMC as the desktop environment, this is the only way to fluently play full-HD videos from a locally connected USB stick. The video add-ons of XBMC usually play their internet videos fluently, too, but some do not work at all, like YouTube (on a normal PC XBMC works perfectly, also started from the desktop). When XBMC is working correctly, only ~500 MB from the GB of RAM are us
<tkamppeter> ed.
<ogra_> tkamppeter, which release is that ?
<Laney> ah
<Laney> dh_compress overwrites the symlinks with the real docs because we also install them
<gema> seb128, ogra_: we have a question for you, guys, we are trying to figure out what kind of charts you'd need if you saw a regression in memory consumtion and are kind of stuck between the myriad of options, so if you guys could give us some hints that'd be good
<gema> seb128, ogra_: this is what we have now: http://91.189.93.67/staging/memory/arch/amd64/
<gema> lool: ^
<gema> so say you spot a regression in today's result, what kind of chart you'd need to be able to figure out what's wrong?
<gema> or what kind of chart would be useful?
<lool> gema: Im surprized by the variance day to day
<lool> by tens of MiB each day
<gema> lool: we are working on that, we were running 3 times, now we've increased to 20, but it'll take time to build some data to see how good it is
<lool> I see
<gema> lool: but now we are trying to think of what else we need to gather in terms of information, so that we can build the right diagnostic/triaging charts
<gema> lool: we have one bar there with 20 results I think , so it'll take a week or so to see if it is better
<gema> or how much better it is, rather
<gema> lool: a good thing is that pss total and meminfo give us more or less the same shape
<gema> lool: so pss is a good estimation of consumption
<lool> gema: First, I think this is generally a nice graph, albeit it doesn't allow diving into issues
<lool> gema: So how do I know which app started using more memory?
<lool> gema: Second, I think the context so far was on desktop memory usage, but this is wrong now
<lool> gema: I think we want to focus on Ubuntu Touch memory usage
<gema> lool: you can click on detailed view and choose which run you want to look at
<lool> which will come with a different way to manage applications
<lool> for instance applications will be stopped or killed entirely if in the background
<lool> gema: detailed view > ah sorry
<gema> lool: once we figure out what kind of charts we need, we can even run it on windows if you want
<lool> gema: detailed view is nice, but it's hard to compare from one day to the other
<gema> lool: it is the kind of information we need charted that's eluding us
<gema> lool: exactly, so how do we make it easier?
<lool> gema: could you graph by Command or something?
<gema> lool: all of them?
<lool> gema: the top level view is good to decide whether there's a system-wide regression or not
<lool> but per-app view would allow understanding where it comes from, or even catching trends on one app
<lool> gema: Can we generate them on demand?
<gema> lool: we can do whatever we need, we just don't know how to present the information right now
<josepht> lool: we can't generate them on demand now, we'd have to add aggregation support for each process
<gema> lool: josepht is the person from our team actually coding the dashboard
<gema> lool: one of them
<gema> lool: I think we need guidance and your input during the development of these views, so that they are truly useful
<gema> lool: also, if we make improvements on some areas but regress in others, we won't be able to flag problems , and I'd like to be able to flag problems there as well
 * lool (OTP)
<Laney> think I've got a fixed gtk2
<jbicha> Laney: thanks, yes I dropped the dh-compress -X diff because I didn't think it was still an issue and I thought the remaining diff there was unintentional because of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.24.10-0ubuntu3
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, may i PM you?
<Laney> not sure why it's not present in experimental
<Laney> jbicha: could you apply the diff in svn?
<Laney> s/in/to/
<jbicha> see this is why I don't like touching GTK, I'm afraid I'll break something ;)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, of course
 * didrocks waves good evening
<lool> gema, josepht: Sorry
<lool> gema, josepht: was OTP
<lool> gema, josepht: so overall the general idea is to be able to detect regressions in memory usage and ensure that we're in the budget
<lool> gema, josepht: regressions can either be system wide (over budget) or app specific
<lool> gema, josepht: when we're faced with the overall memory usage going too high, we should raise a red flag and the app specific measures will help pin point where it's coming from, or which apps to attack first to try to save memory
<lool> gema, josepht: but it would also be nice to raise a red flag is specific apps are leaking or start ballooning in memory usage
<lool> gema, josepht: the main difference between when we discussed this and now is that the main target for applying this are phablet images, and memory usage patterns are quite different there; we also want to apply them to core apps
<lool> in my ideal world, memory usage issues (leaks, too high memory usage) are flagged / pushed to developers which can checkout the graphs to get a basic overview, and then can attack debug / diagnose per app on their systems
<gema> lool: so maybe we should have a list of apps we want to track
<gema> lool: and draw graphs for those?
<gema> lool: anyway, way over your EOD, we can continue this chat tomorrow morning if you want
<gema> and brainstorm a bit about the best way of doing this
<gema> maybe also grab seb128's ideas and see where we go from there
<gema> I need to understand how developers are going to use these results if we are going to be giving them in the right format
<gema> any other ideas from anyone in the channel are also welcome if you guys have specific use cases in mind!
<rickspencer3> seb128, my LightDM wallpaper thing ...
<rickspencer3> when I first made the image the background from firefox, how was that world readable?
<GunnarHj> Anybody there who can help with a (probably) easy package question?
<seb128> back from dinner
<seb128> gema, sorry, I was in a phone, didn't read the full backlog but my idea was to flag when usage increase from a noticeable amount ("noticeable" needs to be defined according to the variance in your measures)
<seb128> gema, then to have a "by process" table and flag things that increased
<gema> seb128: can you think about what you mean by "by process" table?
<gema> seb128: would this be one table per process over time, or one table with all the process and if so, what kind of chart, etc
<seb128> gema, it would be the equivalent of the smem list, where you record the values every day, and flag when some process jump compared to its previous value
<seb128> gema, where "jump" would be any increase out of the margin of errors or the fluctuation of the measurement
<seb128> jbicha, your gtk upload screwed the desktop team ppa as well which already had 2.24.16 btw...
<seb128> rickspencer3, I can try to blame it on firefox? not sure chrisccoulson will like me for it :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Seb, time for a tiny package question?
<seb128> GunnarHj, don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<GunnarHj> While im-config is a 3.0 (native) package, we have a couple of Ubuntu specific things. If we in debian/rules do something like
<GunnarHj>     if [ (Ubuntu) ]; then
<GunnarHj>         dh $@ --with quilt
<GunnarHj>     else
<GunnarHj>         dh $@
<GunnarHj>     fi
<GunnarHj> we could go back to use exactly the same package and let auto sync do its job. How do you safely check for Ubuntu or Debian in that context?
<jbicha> seb128: ok I didn't realize other people were working on the update, I guess I should coordinate with you for GTK updates in the future?
<seb128> jbicha, that would be good, I should perhaps have pushed in the vcs
<seb128> jbicha, we were trying to land the unity-menu work (dropping the gtk patch) last week
<seb128> so I had 2.24.16 without the menu patch in the ppa, which got broken by your update
<seb128> but that's ok, I will fix it ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, use dpkg-vendor
<jbicha> the new GTK2 was needed for the gnome-themes-standard update (too bad GNOME stable updates aren't afraid to bump dependencies)
<seb128> GunnarHj, see gnome-disk-utility
<seb128> if you need an example
<seb128> if dpkg-vendor --is ubuntu; then
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks, that's all guidance I need.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw!
<seb128> Laney, thanks for fixing that gtk update bug!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, does "dpkg-vendor --is ubuntu" include all the derivatives (Xubuntu, Kubuntu etc.)?
<seb128> "include"?
<seb128> it will return "ubuntu" for any *buntu
<seb128> those are just flavors or ubuntu
<seb128> there is a --derives-from flag if you need more granularity, though I'm not sure if e.g xubuntu override their infos to specify a derivative distro
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, I do want all the *buntus to be included. Just not Debian. So that will be fine.
<seb128> GunnarHj, great
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<thumper> morning
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_,  etc... check this out
<rickspencer3> http://ubuntuone.com/3K9SaShOuKmik6TtONjtHC
<chrisccoulson> ugh, i got a scare when i saw bug 1008409 in my inbox, and thought our crazy friend was back again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1008409 in firefox (Ubuntu) "launchpad, boot sector keyboard hijacked in "alicia" account" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008409
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hahaha :P
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: that looks completely normal and not at all unexpected. Or, rather, looks like we might have a font issue ;)
<rickspencer3> I logged bug #1132985
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1132985 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Media Inserted Dialog is Lacking Fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132985
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, pgraner got the same issue with a different dialog though
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<Sweetshark> bdrung: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61246#c2 <- Argh, severe bug! paper in printer tray doesnt follow gtk theme colors!
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 61246 in framework "CONFIGURATION: document background is white, even if desktop theme uses other color" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<bdrung> Sweetshark: yes. i saw this bug report, too. don't you have black paper just in case that you want to print white on black? ;)
<Sweetshark> bdrung: congratulations on getting http://xkcd.com/1172/ on your first LibreOffice commit. Usually it takes three commits for that (two if working on file format import/export).
<bdrung> Sweetshark: :) breaking a workflow is not a big deal. breaking a workflow without giving another workflow as alternative is an issue.
<jbicha> Sweetshark: my first LO bug hit that problem but it got fixed anyway https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35313
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 35313 in UI "[Task] Improve Hyperlink Bar" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ need help pls?
<sarnold> hunh. why does your update-grub try to parse /etc/grub.d/README as a command file? o_O
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-26
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> pitti: Yo!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Tired!
<RAOF> But otherwise well :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<tkamppeter> ogra_, you asked me yesterday which release I am running on my Pandaboard. It is Precise with http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiomap-dev/release/ubuntu PPA and priority given to PPA packages.
<tkamppeter> ogra_, XBMC is 2:11.0+16+201207280746~precise1.
<thumper> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey thumper
<thumper> didrocks: do we have a new compiz/unity planned soon for raring?
<didrocks> thumper: when the autopilot tests will pass and every components will build
<didrocks> thumper: the daily will then copy it
<didrocks> why?
<thumper> didrocks: because I'd like to get off metacity :)
<didrocks> thumper: well, go back to raring distro first
<thumper> how?
<didrocks> remove your ppa and downgrade the components
<thumper> I have removed the ppas
<thumper> and downgraded compiz
<thumper> but not sure about the rest
<thumper> compiz seems to get stuck initializeing core
<didrocks> thumper: maybe try to remove your compiz config? if it spelled garbage?
<thumper> didrocks: where is that?
<didrocks> thumper: come on, you worked on that :/
<didrocks> .config/compiz*
<thumper> not really
<didrocks> and .compiz*
<thumper> kk
<didrocks> thumper: also, you can ask upstream, you know, you used an upstream ppa :p
 * thumper tries
<thumper> :P
<didrocks> thumper: now, jason believes that raring is broken because of the email
<didrocks> despite me explaining :/
<thumper> I replied ...
<didrocks> tech people should always check first what they installed
<thumper> sorry
<thumper> my bad
<didrocks> thumper: yeah, seems it wasn't clear enough after what I was told yesterday…
<thumper> :(
<thumper> removed all compiz config, and downgraded unity and 3 others to raring packages
<thumper> and compiz still freezes on core
 * thumper sighs
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<didrocks> thumper: you should still have a leftover somewhere
<thumper> didrocks: probably...
<didrocks> thumper: nobody reported it on the distro, so clearly linked to that
<didrocks> I think sil2100 as well tracked that ^
<thumper> good
<Laney> morning ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney
<Laney> hey
 * Laney is sniffling lots
<seb128> hey Laney chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm not too bad thanks, how are you?
 * chrisccoulson is also sniffling lits
<Laney> didn't have such a good nights sleep because of it, but not too bad
<czajkowski> morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> czajkowski, good morning!
<seb128> I managed to fight back the sneezing so far
<seb128> but I had a start of a running nose and it was close
<seb128> still not calling victory but I'm ok so far
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone.
<seb128> BigWhale, hey, how are you?
<BigWhale> Finally better!
<BigWhale> Thanks.
<czajkowski> I've played with chickens so far this morning
<czajkowski> still no eggs :(
<czajkowski> noisey nosiey things though
<seb128> czajkowski, you got chickens?
<seb128> czajkowski, what kind of game is that? does it run on ubuntu? :p
<BigWhale> :D
<czajkowski> seb128: https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5848623031635547409
<BigWhale> I am more curious why does she has to play with them to get eggs... ;)
<czajkowski> we also have  a cam hooked up so we can check on them
<seb128> czajkowski, oh, you got the real thing
<czajkowski> BigWhale: I really want a fried egg!
<seb128> nice ;-)
<BigWhale> Even chickens aren't what they used to be!
<czajkowski> so we didnt buy any at the weekend, and so far the hens have not laid one
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, it would be awesome if they just laid a fried egg for you
<BigWhale> Fried egg? Straight from chickens? That would be something. :))
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: still be needing the lee and perns though
<chrisccoulson> hah
<czajkowski> if chickens start laying fried eggs, I demand to be able to shave off strips of crispy bacon from pigs :)
<BigWhale> Cat on a hot tin roof should really be chicken on a hot tin roof ...
<BigWhale> czajkowski, btw, Google+ is mocking me. I clicked on a picture of your chickens and it asked me if I want to find my face ... :D
<czajkowski> LOL
<BigWhale> Yeah, not to me! ;))
 * hyperair +1's that.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> did anyone hear of anything which would open "https://www.facebook.com/connect/login_success.html?........" in my web browser in a new tab every 10 minutes?
<dholbach> could it be gwibber trying to authenticate to a FB account?
<seb128> dholbach, hey, does it happen without action from your part? like if you go for lunch an hour do you have a bunch of tabs when coming back?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> like every 10-20 minutes - I don't know
<dholbach> and the website I get on just says "Success"
<seb128> weird
<seb128> do you have the gwibber client open all the time?
<seb128> like the ui on screen?
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/screenshot.png
<dholbach> that's what I get in g-o-a
<dholbach> so something is broken
<seb128> dholbach, u-o-a (that's the ubuntu one), seems so
<dholbach> ah, u-o-a
<seb128> dholbach, let's try asking the webapp guys
 * Laney wonders if unity's edge resistance became more sticky in the past week
<Laney> I have to hit the edge quite hard to get across monitors now
 * ogra_ was always wondering why people use that feature ... i find it quite distrurbing in my workflow 
<seb128> without it, it's almost impossible to hit the right edge of the left screen
<seb128> e.g to use a scrollbar
<seb128> same for using the launcher on the right screen
<Laney> also raising the auto-hidden launcher is hard now
<Laney> on the left screen
<seb128> too easy  to overshot and end on the left one
<marga> Heys... I'm trying to develop my own indicator, and I'm puzzled by the icon stuff.  I was planning on adding my own icons, is that possible?
<seb128> marga, hey, you sure can
<marga> but I need to add them to the themes, is that correct?
<seb128> it's the usual/recommended way
<seb128> well "the themes"
<seb128> you can have a /usr/share/<yourapp>/icons/hicolor
<seb128> which is a private "overlay" to the theme for your app
<seb128> if the icons are only to be used there
<seb128> lot of apps do that
<seb128> e.g eog or notify-osd or gwibber
<seb128> or you can manually load an image for somewhere as well
<marga> ok.
<seb128> marga, typically if you add a private hicolor dir you want to add that directory using http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkIconTheme.html#gtk-icon-theme-append-search-path
<marga> no, according to the docs you can't manually load images for the indicator
<seb128> notify-osd does
<seb128>         gtk_icon_theme_append_search_path(gtk_icon_theme_get_default(),
<seb128>                                           ICONS_DIR);
<marga> ah, right
<marga> I was now searching through the available themes to see if I could find a set of icons that could fit
<marga> but browsing the icons is really hard, there are tons
<seb128> marga, wget https://launchpad.net/icon-library/trunk/lucid-release/+download/iconlibrary02052010.tar.gz; tar xf iconlibrary02052010.tar.gz; cd iconlibrary;   python icon-library.py
<marga> lucid?
<seb128> marga, that's a small python app , it didn't change since then but it's very handy and still works fine
<marga> ok, thanks, I've downloaded it :)
<seb128> marga, should help you to browse the installed icons
<marga> yes, looks really nice
<marga> why isn't it shipped with ubuntu?
<seb128> nobody took the time to package it I guess
<seb128> we should ;-)
<marga> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, did you upgrade firefox from the beta PPA yet?
<seb128> ii  firefox                                                     20.0~b1+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.1~mfn3       i386         Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is what I'm running
<seb128> chrisccoulson, anything special you want feedback on?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, as long as it's working ok. it's got a fix for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=844015 in, i just want to make sure it's not broken before i prepare new stable versions :)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 844015 in ImageLib "crash in imgRequestProxy::UnblockOnload" [Critical,New]
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, works fine so far, including french translations! ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yw
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's good
<gema> seb128: have you had the chance to have a look at bug 1091708?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1091708 in The Ubuntu Boot Speed Project "bootchart sometimes doesn't generate all times when annotating" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091708
<gema> seb128: it is making bootspeed testing unstable
<seb128> gema, looking to the xsession-errors it seems like xorg is hitting a bug/segfault/something
<gema> seb128: ok, so what do you suggest we do?
<seb128> gema, I've commented on the bug, would be useful to get the xorg logs when running into the issue
<gema> seb128: if it is an xorg bug, what would be the next step?
<seb128> gema, getting a log when it happens (that's what I asked for on the bug) and then give it to our xorg team when we have enough infos so they can have a look at fixing it
<gema> seb128: ack
<Laney> do we have to manually set Depends for QML stuff currently?
<seb128> Mirv, didrocks: ^ do you know?
<seb128> Laney, I don't know of any :Depends magic for it
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, you do need
<didrocks> there is not helper
<didrocks> no*
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> do you have a good way of doing it?
<didrocks> Laney: grep the imports :p
<Laney> I suppose "g.. yeah that
<didrocks> ;)
<Laney> what's the search directory to look in?
<Laney> to map those back to packages
<didrocks> Laney: I think it's /usr/lib/*/qt4/imports/
<didrocks> and subdirs (qmldir/)
<didrocks> sorry, same with qt5 ;)
<Laney> heh
<didrocks> but with that, you won't catch the false qml import, binding to C++ code
<Laney> this is (currently) still qt4
<Laney> import QtQuick 1.1
<Mirv> libqt4-declarative in Qt4
<didrocks> Mirv: that doesn't fix if you import modules not in the base package
<Mirv> in qt4 the special packages are libqt4-declarative-folderlistmodel/gestures/particles/shaders
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I guess there is no simple way
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting used to chromiums build system now
<Laney> is it a thing of beauty?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, it's ok. it's hard to describe any build system as a thing of beauty though
<chrisccoulson> more like, "it doesn't completely suck" ;)
<czajkowski> or break
<czajkowski> in your case don't take a mallet to it
<Laney> autotools and i have come to some kind of violent understanding
<czajkowski> Laney: in your books is that a tight hug of some sort
<czajkowski> I cant imagine you ever being violent
<chrisccoulson> autotools is designed from the ground up to make your life as miserable as possible
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: yes but the important part is it does it in a consistent way across all packages
<mlankhorst> and people forget that about autotools
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> that's true
<mlankhorst> and as a packager it's rather a nice property to have
<Laney> dh_weep
<chrisccoulson> lol
<BigWhale> chrisccoulson, please be nice to autotools, they help drive business of many pharmaceutical companies. That's gotta count for something. :>
<BigWhale> autotools and sendmail ...
<qengho> chrisccoulson: yeah, GYP is not terrible.
<qengho> AFK for drive to cafe.  brb.
<chrisccoulson> le sigh
<chrisccoulson> so, i've got chromium starting on my pandaboard now with the linker fix, and a couple of other fixes
<chrisccoulson> but the renderer crashes on startup!
<chrisccoulson> yippee!
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> this is so much fun ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, fsvof
<chrisccoulson> i blame mdeslaur :P
<chrisccoulson> it's all because we make it relocatable ;)
<seb128> hehe
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: welcome to 2008!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<smspillaz> thumper: virtualbox ?
<smspillaz> thumper: I've given up on that tbh
<smspillaz> the driver situation is just such a bloody disaster
<smspillaz> didrocks: :(
<smspillaz> didrocks: the situation in a nutshell: the steps required to fix it on one commonly used driver will basically break another commonly used driver
<smspillaz> and vice versa
<smspillaz> its madness
<smspillaz> thumper: didrocks: our best bet really is to just get it fixed inside virtualbox https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/11503
<attente> ls
<czajkowski> davmor2: any ideas on how to get my precise 32 VM working have done more updates but still being a large pita
<davmor2> czajkowski: read above I believe the comments above cover it
<czajkowski> ah same issue they are referring to
<czajkowski> bugger
<davmor2> czajkowski: language
<ritz_> seb128 thank you :)
<dobey> xnox: ping
<xnox> dobey: hola =)
<dobey> xnox: hi! it seems that the tomboy changes i proposed weren't uploaded to precise-proposed, though the MP was set to merged?
<dobey> oh
<Laney> sure they were https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130509506/tomboy_1.10.1-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<dobey> maybe i should ping didrocks and/or pitti about that.
<Laney> #ubuntu-release is good
<dobey> Laney: huh. why is it not listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy then?
<Laney> it's in the upload queue
<Laney> you won't see it there until it's accepted
<dobey> oh
<xnox> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=tomboy
<dobey> Laney: can you accept it?
<xnox> dobey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=tomboy
<Laney> nope
<Laney> ask in the aforementioned channel
<xnox> dobey: you can get to the queues on launchpad.net/ubuntu/$series somewhere on the right column.
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, so my little mspub build now passes this to the compiles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567844/ -- still I get a fortify lintian warning. Can I safely assume it to be a false positive then and override it?
<Laney> dobey: did you see that didrocks asked you to look at bug #926763?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926763 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot install local packages (.deb files) without network connection (offline)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926763
<didrocks> there was a ping on IRC as well :)
<Laney> oho
<dobey> Laney: no i didn't see that
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> there's proposed patches in there
<seb128> Sweetshark, I hate that lintian warning
<dobey> ++++ softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/appdetailsview.py.new2013-01-18 13:55:46.016390022 +0530
<dobey> looks like a broken patch :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, blame it on the security guys for having buggy warnings :p
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: do we have a list somewhere of the functions covered by fortify? how do you determine false positives?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I have to have a leg to stand on for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmspub/+bug/1124082/comments/11 but I guess the compiler line is that.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1124082 in libmspub "[MIR] libmspub" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> Sweetshark, when I checked harfbuzz I used the list in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=673112#40 and verified than none of the function flagged there as "protected" were being used
<ubot2> Debian bug 673112 in lintian "lintian: hardening-no-stackprotector check has many false positives" [Normal,Fixed]
<dobey> Laney, didrocks: commented on the bug
<mdeslaur> seb128: I have no idea...sbeattie would know more once he gets online
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<Laney> dobey: ok thanks, I'll remove sponsors and let you handle it from here ;-)
<Laney> I think your comment about the CLA is bogus though as he is one... of... us...
<chrisccoulson> it's totally awesome that the chromium renderer crashes with the program counter pointing to zero
<chrisccoulson> another linker bug?
<qengho> chrisccoulson, ain't technology grand?
<chrisccoulson> qengho, heh :)
<dobey> Laney: i didn't check to see if he was an employee or what. i was just making a general statement about contributions. too many employees to keep track of who is and isn't an employee any more.
<Laney> I clicked on his page and saw the little purple circle
<Laney> but yeah, sure
<Sweetshark> seb128: that perl thingie find memcpy, memmove and memset and I only find memcpy in the source from some libtool voodoo
<qengho> chrisccoulson: Could be a broken function pointer deref, but considering other arches are fine, more likely a linker bug.
<Laney> jbicha: you ready for the cogl transition then?
<Laney> . o O (what in the world is a stealth FTBFS?)
<jbicha> Laney: yes, it FTBFS but no one had noticed yet
<Laney> ok, looking
<jbicha> maybe that's just a normal FTBFS but what I meant is that it wasn't cogl's fault
<Laney> bah, watchfile not tracking unstable series
<Laney> I assume you've been running your package for a bit without any problems
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<Laney> jbicha: you forgot to rename .install and .symbols
<jbicha> Laney: I ran the raring+newcogl stack for a few hours on Saturday but then I upgraded back to the GNOME 3.7 PPAs
<Laney> oh no you didn't, I screwed that up somehow
<Laney> or patch didn't understand that, or whatever
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, sorry, was in a hangout
<rickspencer3> no worries didrocks
<didrocks> ok ;)
<rickspencer3> I assigned you a bug, you can unassign it, reassign it
<rickspencer3> I thought you might want to see it
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time
<didrocks> rickspencer3: thanks! I'll have a quick look. Most of the python3 port was done by barry, I'll probably just give him over to him :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ack
<rickspencer3> fwiw, it happens every day when I upgrade with update-manager
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-02-26
<seb128> we all saw each others last week
<seb128> so I don't think we need to go around the team this week
 * rickspencer3 backs away quietly
<seb128> does anyone has a topic/something to discuss?
<Laney> yeah I think I should postpone my WIs on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-deprecate-language-selector until we move on with gsd etc - do you agree?
<seb128> Laney, +1, I let them in case you wanted to look at bit more into it, but I don't see that happening any time soon
<seb128> especially not until we resolve the new ibus situation
<Laney> exactly
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> ok, seems not, end of meeting
<didrocks> nothing from me, reported everything on the notes
<seb128> thanks everyone ;-)
<didrocks> thanks everyone :)
<cyphermox> thanks
<jbicha> seb128: apparently ibus integration is nicer with g-s-d 3.7.90 but of course the new version has its own issues...
<seb128> jbicha, well, base of the issue is ibus 1.5, not GNOME
<seb128> jbicha, no GNOME update is going to magically fix ibus, especially not for !GNOME desktops
<Sweetshark> seb128, the master of the three minute meeting!
<chrisccoulson> oh, i missed the team meeting?
<seb128> Sweetshark, german efficiency! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> sorry, glued to pandaboard again today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we had a week long meeting so we made that one short
<chrisccoulson> hi random_nickname
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you send your summary for last week? ;-)
<jbicha> well per-window mode is back I believe
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i'll send it in a bit. sorry ;)
<seb128> jbicha, btw please stop uploading GNOME 3.7 packages
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> who's mdeslaur trolling? ;)
<seb128> jbicha, we decided to not go for unstable versions this cycle
<jbicha> seb128: I was done; everything else is riskier
<seb128> jbicha, we can decide on a case by case but 1- when 3.8 is released, e.g when those are stable and not beta, 2- with a team discussion first
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I started seeing stuff like vinagre gnome-calculator etc, I was wondering how far you were planning to go
<jbicha> seb128: I thought after GNOME freeze but before Ubuntu Feature Freeze was a good time
<Laney> maybe we should wait with cogl then ...
<jbicha> bug 1132119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1132119 in cogl (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to cogl 1.13.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132119
<seb128> Laney, cogl is fine
<seb128> Laney, it's a stack part and mostly not impacting Unity
<ricotz> seb128, hi, please grab this is you have time https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/3000802/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> hmm ok
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> Laney, well, my feeling, I prefer to have that transition out of the way early rather than late
<Laney> yeah I don't mind taking it
<Laney> especially if jbicha will do the work :-)
<ricotz> +1 for cogl
<seb128> Laney, it's fine to take a few hits, I just don't want to stack a tons of unstable versions and having no time to deal with the mess then
<Laney> luckily I just finished looking at it
<Laney> so ... uploaded
<Laney> happy NEWing!
<chrisccoulson> man, this is a pain
<seb128> chrisccoulson, back to binutils?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet. this one crashes after main, and so i'm now battling with a lack of debug symbols (for some reason, the resulting chromium binary is missing some sections that are useful to gdb)
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out that first ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please keep mozjs17 in mind which is suppose to get a release soon -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/2994775/+listing-archive-extra
<qengho> Mine:
<qengho> * sprinty things. Chromium cross-compiling with multiarch! Tiny android app work.
<qengho> * Looked into a Python sys.executable bug yesterday that broke my PPA build scripts.
<qengho> * Releasing new stable of chromium today. The beta PPA came in handy! No delay.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, thanks ;-) we skipped the summaries since we worked together last week
<qengho> seb128: Yep.  Still, that misses yesterday.
<seb128> qengho, but nice to see the chromium stable coming
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> qengho, i got chromium to build on my pandaboard btw, but i needed these extra fixes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568114/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568116/
<Laney> jbicha: you don't fancy sponsoring the SRUs for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1128804 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1128804 in mutter "Update mutter/gnome-shell to 3.6.3" [Medium,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> (although the second one actually fixes a runtime failure)
<chrisccoulson> and i did this with the arm-neon patch too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568110/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame it still doesn't run though ;)
<chrisccoulson> (well, the main browser process runs fine. but no renderers)
<jbicha> Laney: I could but as far as uploader endorsements go, I was thinking it might be good to have someone else do it
<qengho> chrisccoulson: It won't help your lack of symbols, but this may come in handy: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging
<chrisccoulson> qengho, thanks
<Laney> well as you already reviewed the same packages for raring it seems like a slight waste to have someone else do it
<jbicha> Laney: ok I can do it then
<Laney> if you want this chap to have a range of sponsors then leave his next fix in the queue for someone else :-)
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> cheers
<chrisccoulson> qengho, oh, i've not added you to https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team yet?
<chrisccoulson> just done that now :)
<Sweetshark> shouldnt this work: bzr branch debianlp:experimental/mspub mspub ?
<Sweetshark> disregard that.
 * Sweetshark is being stupid.
<rickspencer3> seb128, I was looking in my xsessions-errors file and saw this:
<rickspencer3> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<rickspencer3> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is fully supported by your hardware.
<seb128> rickspencer3, don't worry about it, seems a buggy debug output
<seb128> yeah, unity stack landing!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> *finally* :)
<chrisccoulson> will it break things?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: why would it? we are below the threshold for our integration tests :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, never heard the saying "if it ain't broke, break it!"?
<chrisccoulson> oh, wait......
<chrisccoulson> i got that wrong ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is compiz in there, of course it will break something
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> still will work better than closing and reopening thunderbird here :p
 * seb128 sits in the middle with popcorn
<chrisccoulson> heh
<Sweetshark> seb128, bdrung, mterry: could one of you review http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/libmspub-hardening-no-fortify/revision/4 ?
<Sweetshark> (for bug 1124082) ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1124082 in libmspub (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libmspub" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124082
<chrisccoulson> hey, nice screenshot in http://dbaron.org/log/20130225-removing-prefixes ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's a little bit like "do you want to test if the site only support webkit? :p"
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you want to multiarch the lib? in which case you need a multi-arch: foreign as well no?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<chrisccoulson> i bet the lack of debug symbols in chromium is another gold bug :P
<jbicha> uh, UDS is the weekend after next? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<seb128> jbicha, seems like it is ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I dont want to multiarch the lib, I want to fortify it -- the easy way to do that is to go to dh 9 -- which unfortunately brings multiarch with it. but yeah, will add the multiarch-foo to debian/control
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh ok, I misunderstood your "* adds multiarch support" changelog comment
<tkamppeter> As we have switched now to rolling release and online-UDS every three months, does this mean that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule is invalid now and no FF on March 7?
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, given that I would need to test 'should be allowed to satisfy the dependencies of a package of a different arch from itself', I would like to even leave that out as the only client of mspub AFAIK currently is LibreOffice (where I really dont bother for multiarch). Once there are actually other clients of the lib, one could test for it and then add the Multi-Arch field proper ...
<jbicha> tkamppeter: rolling release isn't official yet, is it?
<seb128> Sweetshark, works for me, maybe change the .install to keep installing to /usr/lib then?
<seb128> Sweetshark, e.g usr/lib/*/lib*.so.* /usr/lib
<seb128> same for the -dev
<seb128> tkamppeter, what rolling release?
<dobey> jbicha: actually, it would be next tuesday/wednesday (exactly 1 week from today)
<Sweetshark> seb128: hum. is there a policy for that? If I get this right, it doesnt hurt to have the lib in the new (arch-specific) location, it makes testing for actual multi-arch usecases easier, but without the declaration of Multi-Arch in control, dpkg/apt will not try some funny multiarch dep resolution with it that was never tested.
<jbicha> oops looked at April, well that's difficult timing for community participation
<seb128> Sweetshark, good point, I don't know
<dobey> jbicha: lol, it's difficult timing for employee participation too :)
<dobey> guess i'll have to go hang out at kenvandine's house, and drink all his beer instead
<dobey> he's probably one of the closest people to me
<czajkowski> dobey: hard life!
<czajkowski> :)
<Sweetshark> dobey: good point.
<czajkowski> jbicha: like we said in the other channel, timezones are pesky and it's never gonna suit everyone, but having it online does mean more people can get involved, or watch the videos afterwards
 * Sweetshark will then invade asac home as UDS-replacement, before he finds out where I live.
<BigWhale> I like popey's idea. About moving around the house with your laptop after each session.
 * Laney needs to find that fix didrocks posted for the G+ hangout pluging thingy
<jbicha> dobey: yeah, it like should we focus on finalizing last-minute features because of the impending freeze or participate in the scrambled-together-at-the-last-minute online UDS thing?
<Sweetshark> BigWhale: I wonder how to simulate the "too much food, too little sleep and finish it off with a Ubuflu" conditions that make UDSes so unique ...
<jbicha> Sweetshark: do like the Community Team and have a 24-hour G+ hangout complete with a big bbq?
<Sweetshark> jbicha: that might work
<jcastro> jbicha: the entire plan all along was to make the entire project suffer like we did!
<BigWhale> A constant video stream of Jono's bbq. I wonder if we can simulate the smell ...
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i have much to complain about your proposed libmspub changes.
<bdrung> first, we have 0.0.4-1ubuntu2 in the archive, which should have hardening enabled
<bdrung> second, adding an hardening-no-fortify-functions override makes no sense if you want to build the package with hardening
<Laney> I think he found that the lintian tag was a false positive
<sarnold> bdrung: hrm, I think in 1ubuntu2 fortify wasn't turned on for the library and stack protection wasn't turned on for one of the executables.
<Laney> there was some scrollback about this
<cyphermox> Laney: did you find didrock's post after all?
<Laney> I didn't look, but it was on his block IIRC
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Getting-sound-working-during-a-hangout-in-raring
<Laney> cheers
 * Laney is playing borderland atm ;-)
<cyphermox> lucky you
 * cyphermox looking forward to playing some more minecraft tonight
<BigWhale> Last time our LoCo had a hangout my ISP's modem was freezing after 1 minute into Hangout session. It was driving me crazy.
<BigWhale> I hope this is fixed now. :/
<cyphermox> I signed up for trying to fix something in NM I thought would take 5 minutes, turns out to not being that easy after all ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, chromium actually builds surprisingly fast on my laptop
<Sweetshark> bdrung: hah, indeed I missed that update. please consider to link to the relevant bug 1124082 next time when updating ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1124082 in libmspub (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libmspub" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124082
<Sweetshark> bdrung: I was discussing this with mterry in London for the MIR while you sneaked by the update ;)
<qengho> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's not so bad with decent IO/
<Sweetshark> bdrung: anyway dh9 should solve the fortify issue, so the MIR is unblocked -- deleting my branch then.
<mterry> Sweetshark, we don't need your branch?
<Sweetshark> mterry: no
<mterry> Sweetshark, is latest packaging using dh9 and hardening?
<bdrung> mterry: yes
<Sweetshark> bdrung: actually you _did_ write that in the bug, sorry.
<mterry> bdrung, awesome.  let me confirm and comment in MIR then
<Sweetshark> bdrung: mterry and me sat in the same room and discussed why this was still on incomplete. We probably missed out the comment because we could discuss f2f and thus had less of a look on the bug itself.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: sorry again for that one.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: no problem :)
<sarnold> mterry: while discussing this, thanks for the explanation re: MIR and test suites. :)
<seb128> dobey, going to kenvandine's house to drink beer for UDS seems like a plan
<mterry> sarnold, 'course  :)
<mterry> I'll road-trip to kenvandine's
<jbicha> seb128: +1 :)
<BigWhale> mterry, for some of us it would be a voyage not a road trip :>
<mterry> BigWhale, kenvandine's beer is worth it!
<BigWhale> :))
<kenvandine> sounds good to me!
<bdrung> sarnold: looking at the build log, fortify was passed to every command. therefore i assume that the missing fortify is a false positive.
<bdrung> sarnold: -fstack-protector is used for the executables
<seb128> bdrung, Sweetshark you mean?
<sarnold> bdrung: thank you
<sarnold> seb128: no, I had questions/complaints :)
<seb128> oh, ok
<bdrung> sarnold: i have commented the bug. please note the reviewed version in the future, please.
<sarnold> bdrung: ack, thanks :)
<dupondje> After booting, 50% of the time gui fails to start :( lightdm stop && lightdm start fixes it ... any idea's? Known bug?
<mterry> Sweetshark, bdrung: compiling the latest libmspub (-1ubuntu2), I still get "libmspub-0.0-0: hardening-no-fortify-functions usr/lib/libmspub-0.0.so.0.0.4"
<seb128> dupondje, bug #873495 I guess
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873495 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "LightDM fails to start after nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates are installed (upstart job issue)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873495
<seb128> or similar
<seb128> mterry, ok, update-manager is still misbehaving for me
<bdrung> mterry: which lintian version do you use?
<mterry> bdrung, 2.5.11ubuntu1
<mterry> seb128, which way this time?
 * didrocks really waves good evening
<seb128> mterry, I get the "you have sources not auth" stuff, I do "ok", then I get the list, click "upgrade", then it gives me a "can't upgrade, needs unverified package"
<mterry> seb128, hrm.  Can you file a new bug?
<seb128> mterry, can do
<mterry> seb128, though I'm not sure what the right behavior is there.  Just asking the user if it's OK is one of those 'train-the-user-to-click-OK' issues
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I don't even know why I'm getting those, I added the sources through software-properties
<bdrung> mterry: as commented in the bug: it's a false positive. lintian 2.5.12~git20130218 won't complain about it any more.
<seb128> it feels like something should suggest you to try to fetch the keys from the ppa again or something
<mterry> bdrung, OK, cool
<Sweetshark> mterry, bdrung: I a/ looked at the compile commands issued by that autotools mess and the had the fortify switches b/ used http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=673112#40 as advised by seb128 c/ found memcpy, memset and one other call with that d/ grepped for those in the source, but only found memcpy -- exclusively inside libtool
<ubot2> Debian bug 673112 in lintian "lintian: hardening-no-stackprotector check has many false positives" [Normal,Fixed]
<mterry> Sweetshark, cool
<mterry> Sweetshark, I approved the MIR
<dupondje> seb128: no nvidia installed. And running Raring :)
<Sweetshark> mterry: AFAIK thats reasonably save, if the security guys have a better way to get about with it, Im all ears.
<seb128> dupondje, it seems like more a timing/upstart job issue, the title is misleading
<chrisccoulson> oh, man, we actually compile chromium without "-g". that will be why there's no symbols. we don't pass CFLAGS to the build environment, and the build system only gives you symbols if it's a debug build or if you build with breakpad enabled
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<asac> Sweetshark: :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Funky!
<chrisccoulson> bah, build is much slower with debug symbols. i take my earlier comments back now :P
<RAOF> *Much* slower? I thought it was already multi-hour!
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF, hope you've recovered and had an uneventful flight.
<RAOF> TheMuso: You too!
<RAOF> I'm mostly recovered; Zoë makes it a little bit difficult to tell :)
<RAOF> The flight back was a tiny bit bumpier than usual, but otherwise uneventful.
<TheMuso> Thanks, after 2 early nights, I'm feeling recovered. Both my flights were quite turbulent.
<TheMuso> And we literally hit a bad patch right in the middle of the first meal service on the second flight from Singapore.
<TheMuso> It was quite literally a roller coaster ride for a couple of minutes there.
<TheMuso> Quite fun if you are properly strapped in...
<RAOF> Not my cup of tea :)
<TheMuso> Well it wasn't really that bad, but yeah certainly not smooth.
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i wonder what package hates empathy
<jbicha> Laney: could you rebuild clutter-gtk, clutter-gst & clutter-gst-2.0 for me?
<TheMuso> jbicha_: At the rate I'm going with the pilot queue here, I may not have anything to do in a while... So I'll take care of those rebuilds for you if I get a chance.
<jbicha_> TheMuso: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-27
<TheMuso> jbicha_: I'm just looking at your cogl/clutter sponsorship item in the queue and see its taken care of. I do note that there is no bug closure statement in the changelog. Could you please include this in the future such that the bug is closed, and the bug is removed from the queue such that pilots don't have to take time to follow things up and close the bug?
<jbicha_> TheMuso: oops, I did put the bug # in the clutter upload but the other problem is that I don't think it will actually autoclose until it migrates out of -proposed
<TheMuso> I know that, but I could at least see that its in proposed, and leave it at that, knowing that the bug will get closed.
<TheMuso> Checking that its in proposed doesn't take that long.
<jbicha> TheMuso: did you have time for a few rebuilds? otherwise I think Laney can help with it later
<TheMuso> jbicha: Sorry I didn't get to them.
<bochecha_> jbicha: hi, this is a bit off-topic for this channel, but it's the only one where I see you active. You seem to have made the last change which went into pycanberra, do you know if the author is still working on it?
<bochecha_> I have had a pull request opened for a few months without any comment now :(
<jbicha> bochecha_: ah it took me a bit to find the project since it's not in Ubuntu directly (but included inside gnome-clocks)
<bochecha_> jbicha: gnome-clocks moved to vala, so they don't use it any more
<bochecha_> but I'm using it in another project (ibus-cangjie)
<bochecha_> and I need it to be ported to Python 3, for which I submitted a pull request 3 months ago
<bochecha_> I was just wondering if you had commit access there to review my pull request, or maybe you knew the author and whether he was still interested in it
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<chrisccoulson> i've got that authentic UDS ubuflu feeling this morning (sore throat and feel like crap) ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> oh indeed, do we get an ubuflu plugin for hangout?
<pitti> and a beer plugin!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! much better now, I just found a solution to a bug I chased all of yesterday
<chrisccoulson> that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> i just seem to get to the bottom of one bug, and then immediately hit another (chromium on arm) ;)
<didrocks> poor chrisccoulson :/
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, seems for once, I didn't say good morning here btw ;)
<didrocks> so good morning!
<chrisccoulson> is that a reference to me being unwell, or having to debug chromium issues ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: both :p
<chrisccoulson> good morning :)
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<chrisccoulson> right, rebuilding chromium *again*
<chrisccoulson> hopefully this build is a bit more useful :)
<dpm> good morning all. chrisccoulson, nice picture of you and seb128 "working" on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ :)
<didrocks> hey dpm!
<didrocks> dpm: FYI, the sdk is in raring now :)
<dpm> morning didrocks yeah, I saw that :)
<dpm> nice work
<dpm> didrocks, do you think you could answer mdeslaur's question on ubuntu-phone? I don't really know what's going on there -> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00502.html
<didrocks> dpm: hum, I'm not subscribed to the ML
<didrocks> dpm: to me, it seems that he has a mix between the ppa and raring
<didrocks> the dep is          qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin,
<didrocks> in raring
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<didrocks> dpm: people should really remove the ppa :)
<Mirv> dpm: I answered march in private, but didn't notice it was from the list as Pat forwarded it to me. I'll answer to the list as well
<jibel> good morning
<dpm> Mirv, yeah, answering that one in public might be more appropriate, as I could imagine more folks having the same problem
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> Salut didrocks , ça va et toi ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va bien :)
<dpm> didrocks, Mirv, we should probably coordinate any of these packaging changes with updating the installation instructions on d.u.c/gomobile better in the future. What are the installation instructions for raring now, simply not to install any of the two PPAs and then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk"?
<Mirv> dpm: read the post, gomobile is fine as is
<dpm> Mirv, which post?
<Mirv> dpm: the one I just copied over to the public list from the private mail to Marc
<Mirv> dpm: the PPA instructions wouldn't be exactly needed anymore for raring, but they AFAIK don't hurt either - notepad-qml can be still installed from the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa, and otherwise the archive versions have higher version numbers
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, no ppa required :)
<Mirv> dpm: but you can consider adding some note about raring. see also my up-to-date information always at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<didrocks> Mirv: we should remove this ppa now for raring
<didrocks> Mirv: and have daily release
<Mirv> didrocks: it's already done
<didrocks> ah great ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, from instructions, right
<Mirv> didrocks: I mean, I've cleaned the PPA:s
<didrocks> but daily release FTW
 * didrocks makes a note for UDS
<Mirv> yes
<Mirv> as soon as my ubuntu-ui-toolkit merge is accepted, hopefully next week
<dpm> Mirv, thanks, I've just read your e-mail. So in a nutshell, things should get fixed automatically (probably at some point today), right?
<Mirv> dpm: yes
<dpm> Mirv, didrocks, I'm not too clear what's happening to the raring PPA for the toolkit, though, and what we should do with the raring instructions. Could you please expand a bit more on that, and I'll update the installation instructions if needed?
<Mirv> dpm: did you read the qt5-proper description page?
<thumper> hi didrocks
<thumper> didrocks: just to let you know the latest desktop packages makes my laptop happy again
<dpm> Mirv, yes, but I was asking about the UI toolkit PPA
<thumper> also, I now have an interesting problem with postgresql
<Mirv> dpm: ok, I added a note "The ubuntu-sdk-team PPA is not strictly required anymore, but notepad-qml currently resides there." now, does it answer the question?
<Mirv> dpm: the ubuntu-sdk in raring does not install the qt-components-ubuntu from the PPA anymore, but notepad-qml is something that is only in the PPA at the moment
<thumper> I've upgraded to raring and now postgresql doesn't want to start, saying DETAIL:  Failed system call was shmget(key=5432001, size=41263104, 03600).
<dpm> Mirv, gotcha. So what's the plan with migrating notepad-qml to the archive? Or are we not doing that anymore, now that the notepad app's code is public?
<thumper> now /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax is the same on my raring box as the precise box
<thumper> and the postgresql.conf file says 32Meg of shared mem
<Mirv> dpm: I think the app uploads are planned at some point, but the packaging of that or any of the apps has seen no review so far
<thumper> so why is it asking for 41263104?
<Mirv> dpm: when we get the toolkit daily process working, we can build on top of that
<thumper> raring has 9.1+140, precise has 9.1+129ubuntu1
<didrocks> thumper: excellent news! :)
<thumper> didrocks: do you know who handles postgresql packaging?
<didrocks> thumper: pitti is doing it in debian and ubuntu ^
<thumper> hi pitti
<pitti> hello thumper
<thumper> pitti: postgresql doesn't want to start on raring now I have upgraded
<thumper> see the message above from 5 min ago
<pitti> thumper: oh, that looks like you have too little shared memory for what you configured psql to use?
<thumper> pitti: it is all default
<thumper> psql says 32MB
<thumper> but it seems to be asking for a lot more
<pitti> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/static/kernel-resources.html
<thumper> pitti: I'd expect a default install of postgresql to at least start without tweaking kernel memory
 * thumper pokes
<pitti> thumper: I haven't seen that problem in a while, though; we got lots of dupes on bug 264336
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 264336 in postgresql-8.4 (Ubuntu) "pgsql fails to start due to shared buffer setting greater than kernel allows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264336
<pitti> thumper: yes, indeed
<pitti> thumper: and that does work here
<pitti> thumper: perhaps something else on your system is using shared memory already?
<pitti> (I'm not really familiar how this works, if it's per-user or per-process or global)
<lifeless> thumper: you don't have an ex-LP dev environment around :)
<thumper> lifeless: not on this machine
<thumper> pitti: the error from psql says Failed system call was shmget(key=5432001, size=41263104, 03600).
<thumper> now 41263104 is bigger than the default of 33554432
<thumper> not sure why it is asking for more than the specified 32MB though
 * thumper tweaks to 64MB system
<thumper> pitti: so I doubled my value using $ sudo sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=67108864
<thumper> and postgresql starts now
<thumper> this sysctl thing, do I have to set that every time I reboot?
<pitti> thumper: for me, /proc/sysvipc/shm says that postgresql is using 32399360 bytes
<pitti> thumper: no, you can tweak /etc/sysctl.d/30-postgresql-shm.conf
<pitti> thumper: same key btw, that seems to be a constant (port number and 0001)
<pitti> that's with the default max_connections = 100
<pitti> I'm on 64 bit, that might make some difference?
<pitti> although I'd expect 64 bit arch to use more memory, if it's different at all
 * thumper is on a 64bit machine
<thumper> I don't get why it is doing this...
<seb128> hey desktopers
<Laney> hey
 * Daviey sulks off, feeling most unwelcome.. grunting to himself.
<didrocks> hey *serverers* :)
<Laney> Daviey lives to serve
<pitti> Daviey: hush hush, back to your play room :)
 * Daviey creates a rain Cloud over you miserable gits. :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> oh it worked!
 * didrocks blames Daviey
 * pitti installs gnome-shell and crawls under it to protect himself
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks pitti
<seb128> pitti, ton unity est cassé ?
<Daviey> don't underestimated the power of the juju
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va?
<seb128> pitti, oui, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: non, mais unity ne protège pas contre la pluie
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> seb128: as there is no gnome-sun nor gnome-umbrella, that seemed like the next best thing
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> so a mini-UDS next week, that sounds quite rushed to me
<pitti> we still have plenty of WIs, and no prep, etc.
<seb128> pitti, yeah, seems like at the same time we can't affort to not make changes
<pitti> seb128: yes, we should certainly revisit our remaining WIs, no argument ther
<pitti> but next week still seems a bit rushed to me
<BigWhale> Greetings all.
<seb128> pitti, well, it's either next week or a month later, missing a month would be an issue as well
<seb128> but yeah, it's rushed
<seb128> well, let's see
<seb128> I'm not deciding on the schedule, apparently that's what best suited with calendars, etc
<seb128> it matches feature freeze as well
<ogra_> pitti, dunno about yours, but my woerkitems are targetd for 13.04 not for next week :)
 * ogra_ glares at his fingers .... geez, type what i think,. damned ...
<didrocks> ogra_: you need regression tests for your fingers :)
<ogra_> LOL
<pitti> ogra_: sure, that's what I meant with "certainly good to review them now"
<ogra_> i would actually expect the 1304 targets to persist as they are and to get new WIs from the UDS sessions in new specs that run on a shorter schedule
<ogra_> (until next UDS ... which again is 13.04 timeframe)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<xnox> my mate couldn't login today & had to purge .config/dconf to have compiz start. New / guest accounts still worked. I haven't heard anything like this yet, so it could be a user error.
<Laney> doubt we can do much without logs
<seb128> xnox, I've the same issue, it's a problem with libcompizconfig somewhere
<seb128> being discussing it on #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> sil2100 is looking at it
<seb128> sil2100, ^ not only me
<seb128> being discussed*
<seb128> xnox, downgrading the lib without wipping the config works, I still have the buggy system so I can provide infos
<sil2100> xnox: hm!
<sil2100> xnox: good to know, the dconf purge is a good pointer, thanks
<xnox> sil2100: well back it up / revert settings to default.
<seb128> xnox, so only purging the dconf config was enough?
<xnox> seb128: i believe that's what he said.
<seb128> xnox, e.g no change to compiz's config?
<xnox> <stan> rm -rf .config/dconf helpe
<xnox> d
<xnox> that's fairly obvious =) if he did do something else, it didn't help.
<seb128> xnox, can you friend go back in a broken state to get debug infos?
<xnox> seb128: what do you want to find out / collect?
<seb128> xnox, from a buggy session:
<seb128> dconf read /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins
<seb128> dconf read /org/compiz/current-profile
<seb128> and the content of
<seb128> .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/done_upgrades
<xnox> seb128: not reproducible any more. sorry.
<seb128> xnox, no worry, same for me ...
<seb128> sil2100, ^ btw, xnox's friend can't reproduce either, so maybe a config upgrade thing
<seb128> Laney, what happened to the "jbicha will handle the cogl transition"? ;-)
<Laney> he couldn't do the main sources so pinged me to upload those :P
<seb128> oh, right
<sil2100> seb128, xnox: probably, but still it needs investigation which exactly case causes the failure and because of what
<seb128> yeah
<xnox> well I didn't upgrade recently.
<xnox> What's the cuplrit's version number? I might be the next victim.
<seb128> xnox, maybe you will get the issue once you upgrade
<seb128> xnox, 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.26-0ubuntu1
<seb128> xnox, uploaded yesterday afternoon/evening
<xnox> yeap, offered to upgrade to that.
<sil2100> xnox: what compiz version do you have installed currently?
 * Laney tries
<sil2100> 19.1?
<Laney> I didn't get the bug in my VM though
<xnox> 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.19-0ubuntu1
<xnox> is my current one.
<sil2100> hm, ok
<Laney> no bug here
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> i see 01/02/03 in the done_upgrades file
<sil2100> I'll check again the upgrade code, maybe there is some race condition there
<popey> hmm, just updated and am getting "The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present" which is somewhat alarming and odd...
 * popey wonders if it's taking a long time rm'ing what was in there before I rebooted... (there was a compiled kernel)
<ogra_> get a new disk !
<popey> yup! looks like it
<popey> It's an SSD!
<popey> Phew, finished, that was scary..
<Laney> I'm glad to see that I joined the Mozilla Test Pilot Team!
 * popey gives Laney wings
<davmor2> popey: give Laney a redbull it'll give him wings and he'll be far more awake too ;)
<Laney> eww
<ogra_> but put him on a leash first
<GunnarHj> Laney: Can you possibly merge the im-config branch at bug 1101836 before drinking that red bull? ;-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1101836 in im-config (Ubuntu Raring) "Needs to keep hands off when removed but not purged" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101836
<ritz> cyphermox ping
<Laney> GunnarHj: yeah, will do today
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great, tnx.
<Laney> thank you
<Laney> hoping Quintasan does the im-config-fu for maliit soon
<Laney> ;-)
<Laney> then I can forget about this im-* :P
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thought you were studying Chinese now.
<Laney> nah, forgotten that already ;-)
<GunnarHj> :)
<Laney> (somehow I suspect it'll come back up again ...)
<Laney> wow my battery is at 104%!
<vibhav> Whoa
<pitti> after overclocking now overcharging?
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> GunnarHj: Alright, I'm going to upload that
<GunnarHj> Laney: The code isn't optimal, but it does the right thing for us.
<Laney> I hope osamu can be convinced to get rid of that code, but I buy your argument
<GunnarHj> Laney: It was your idea in the first place, and it was indeed the way to go.
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ bug 1132962
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1132962 in tomboy "GConf is deprecated" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132962
<chrisccoulson> i wish this guy would stop doing this
<chrisccoulson> "lets report a vaguely similar bug against a bazillion completely unrelated packages"
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: +1
<Sweetshark> seb128: could you sync libcmis 0.3.1-1 over our 0.3.0-1~ubuntu2 prerelease?
<desrt> chrisccoulson: meh.  i don't mind tracking bugs
<desrt> seb128: hey
 * Sweetshark offers chrisccoulson a bite of bug 1034928 ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1034928 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "Fontconfig warning: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034928
<chrisccoulson> desrt, the problem is, launchpad doesn't really have a concept of tracking bugs. creating a single bug assigned to dozens of unrelated packages creates a lot of email spam for packages that developers don't care about :/
<desrt> ya.  true.
<desrt> was just thinking this...
<chrisccoulson> desrt, see bug 1030022 also ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1030022 in spectrwm (Ubuntu) "Port from legacy Xlib to to modern XCB" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030022
<desrt> seb128: did some testing about timedated vs. systemd yesterday
<desrt> chrisccoulson: well that's just bullshit :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<desrt> gtk has no plans to do this, for example...
<Sweetshark> win 4
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did he do it on other bugs as well?
<seb128> desrt, hey
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, bug 888662 too
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 888662 in xxxterm (Ubuntu) "Web browsers should share the cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888662
<seb128> desrt, did you ask lennart about the "run helpers without the init system"?
<desrt> seb128: he didn't ping back
<desrt> seb128: in this case, the init system is really needed by the helper
<chrisccoulson> seb128, and bug 891793. he has form ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 891793 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Login with USB key or smart card" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891793
<desrt> but we can work around it rather easily...
<desrt> seb128: this is needed to support the "sync date/time with NTP" switch in the  UI
<desrt> timedated tries to ask systemd "is ntp running?" and then "start ntp" and "stop ntp"
<desrt> i wrote a very small dummy service yesterday claiming to be systemd and answering questions about NTP.  that was enough to get it working.
<desrt> i consider today adding support for actually doing the request on upstart
<desrt> ie: timedated will think that it is asking systemd to start NTP but really upstart will do it
<seb128> sounds good
<desrt> the rest of the functionality is fine
<desrt> changing timezones, etc.
<desrt> all works
<seb128> desrt, maybe move to #ubuntu-devel so slangasek can read it
 * desrt doesn't want to type all that again :p
<chrisccoulson> oh wow, link failure:
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/132499511/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.firefox_21.0~a2~hg20130226r128460-0ubuntu1~umd1~precise_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> getting too big for i386, i wonder? ;)
<ogra_> who cares as long as it builds on arm
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, yeah, it builds fine on arm
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame that chromium doesn't :P
<ogra_> i know, just teasing :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> actually, chromium is building here. it just doesn't work
<desrt> seb128: okay.  i pastebinned it to him :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, went into clean/rent mode on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1132962 ;-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1132962 in tomboy "GConf is deprecated" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<mdeslaur> seb128: we don't use ntp on ubuntu...wouldn't it make more sense to simply get rid of that checkbox?
<seb128> mdeslaur, good point, we have ntpdate though
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, and it's automatically run, no checkbox needed
<seb128> mdeslaur, is it?
<seb128> mdeslaur, our current ui has "automatically sync time" or "manual"
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's in the network ifup scripts...every time you up a network interface, it resyncs the date
<seb128> mdeslaur, what is the option doing then?
<mdeslaur> seb128: uh...nothing? :)
<seb128> why do we have it then?
<mdeslaur> I don't know, hehe :P
<mdeslaur> I think that needs some investigation :P
<mdeslaur> seb128: maybe the switch turns it on/off in /etc/default/ntpdate...let me check
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> ++ fro dropping the silly ntp option
<kenvandine> +1
<seb128>  g_dbus_proxy_call (self->priv->proxy, "SetUsingNtp", g_variant_new ("(b)", active),
<seb128>                      G_DBUS_CALL_FLAGS_NONE, -1, NULL, dbus_set_answered, "using_ntp");
<ogra_> ntpdate syncs the clock on every network connect anyway
<kenvandine> ogra_, does it for static interfaces?
<ogra_> (it lives in /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate since several years)
 * kenvandine doesn't actually know if network-manager does anything for those
<ogra_> kenvandine, for all but loopback
<kenvandine> ok
<ogra_> no matter if  NM or /etc/network/interfaces, both run if-up.d scripts afaik
<kenvandine> makes sense
<seb128> ogra_, so if you run your system for years without reconnecting your clock is free to drift?
<Sweetshark> seb128: disregard the 0.3.0 sync request -- we need 0.3.1 anyway for the next libreoffice upload once that is there ...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats the one disadvantage
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, sorry, I was in a call when you pinged, didn't catch up yet
<ogra_> but given that we have people like mdeslaur your kernel security updates will force you to reboot at some point
<seb128> Sweetshark, you asked me to sync 03.1-1 no?
<ogra_> ;)
<mdeslaur> seb128: have you ever noticed before? :P
<Sweetshark> seb128: If you would sync 0.3.1-1, that would be nice. I originally asked for 0.3.0-1, which wouldnt help ..
<kenvandine> ogra_, and for a desktop... how likely are you to not have your ethernet unplugged from time to time?
<kenvandine> different for the server of course
<seb128> Sweetshark, <Sweetshark> seb128: could you sync libcmis 0.3.1-1 over our 0.3.0-1~ubuntu2 prerelease?
<ogra_> servers should use ntpd
<seb128> Sweetshark, you asked for 0.3.1-1?
<Sweetshark> seb128: Yes, I need 0.3.1-1
<seb128> ogra_, mdeslaur: do we sync on wifi connect? that seems to be broken on some of my boxes
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, so all good
<ogra_> seb128, we sync for all interfaces but lo
<ogra_> if it doesnt work on a wifi card for you, thats surely a bug
<seb128> ogra_, ok, dunno why it doesn't work for me
<mdeslaur> it does seem to work if I set it to manual, so I think it is hooked up somewhere
<seb128> desrt, we will need to drop the gnome-settings-daemon patch "revert_git_datetime_dropping.patch", at this point the dbus interface used by indicator-datetime will stop being available so we need to update indicator-datetime too
<mdeslaur> ah, yes, that patch disables ntpdate
<mdeslaur> so if ntp is installed, it uses that, else it disables/enables ntpdate
<desrt> *ntpd
<desrt> seems that the systemd approach has no ntpdate method
<desrt> it just starts/stops ntpd
<desrt> or something called chronyd
 * desrt wonders what this is
<desrt> seems to use that if ntp is not available
<desrt> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chrony
<desrt> neat.
<desrt> i wonder if maybe there is good reason to switch to using this instead
<desrt> well, probably there is a lot of good reason.  i wonder if there's a reason not to do it, though
<mdeslaur> memory footprint
<desrt> ntpd is slimmer?
<mdeslaur> ah, don't know, I just meant vs. ntpdate
<desrt> chronyd seems to use ~260kB
<desrt> on the power front, its main loop seems to wake up once every 60 seconds
<desrt> each wakeup is a bit of network activity
<mdeslaur> does chrony support authenticated ntp?
<desrt> chronyd will probably use more power than ntpd -- it seems to be a bit more hyperactive about its job
<desrt> mdeslaur: yes
<desrt> at least i saw something about keys in the config file
<desrt> or maybe not
<desrt> that's an admin password
<desrt> * advanced NTP features like Autokey authentication are not supported
<desrt> here is the rationale behind fedora's change: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ChronyDefaultNTP
<desrt> they did some rather detailed testing
<desrt> interesting.  ntp uses more power.
<desrt> of course, ntpdate is best of all :p
<mdeslaur> hrm, autokey auth is a desired feature though, we've had a lot of requests for that
<desrt> i wonder if we could kick upstream a little
<mdeslaur> not a dealbreaker for now
<chrisccoulson> jibel, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/47/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/ has been broken for a while now. any idea what's going on there?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, looking
 * Laney eyes the totem failure
 * Laney eyes jbicha 
<jbicha> Laney: yeah I'm not sure about that one
<Laney> it seems to be installable here
<Laney> ah component mismatch
<Laney> libarchive13
<Laney> how hasn't that been a problem for you in the libarchive transition?
<jbicha> pitti: are you still around today?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, so, the problem is that adt doesn't find the source package, which exists obviously. I restarted a test run to check if it's a timing issue, but I'm really not sure why this happens yet.
<chrisccoulson> jibel, thanks
<jbicha> or stgraber: what's next for the Ubuntu GNOME flavor proposal? does it need to be added to the agenda for Monday's meeting?
<desrt> lulz.  people are talking to my systemd emulator
<stgraber> jbicha: we typically automatically bring up any e-mail discussion to the meeting if it's not resolved by then
<didrocks> pitti: do you mind putting some coal on launchpad builders trains for ido so that we can release?
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4331803
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4331804
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4331806
<didrocks> (i386 already built successfully)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ^
<czajkowski> really need to remove launchpad from highlight
<didrocks> :)
<BigWhale> is there a 'dbus-explorer'?
<pitti> jbicha: I'm back now
<pitti> didrocks: shoveling
<didrocks> \o/
 * pitti wipes away sweat, done
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * pitti tu donne une accolade en retour
<didrocks> pitti: je pense que tu mérites une bonne douche :-)
<jbicha> pitti: ok I think stgraber answered my question
<pitti> didrocks: j'ai avoir une douche à ce soir :)
<didrocks> héhé
<stgraber> seb128: so do you have any feedback on upstart user sessions? I'm now looking at final testing before we release 1.7 upstream and land that stuff in the archive, so if you have any blocker, now would be the time ;)
<seb128> stgraber, not behind the basic "it seems to work" feedback I had the other day, I can do extra testing tomorrow and give you an update then if you want to wait an extra day
 * Laney is doing some testing now
<stgraber> I'm happy to wait an extra day.
<Laney> stgraber: you'd still have it as an opt-in session?
<stgraber> Laney: no, my plan is to land it as the default session in the archive. Basically having a /etc/upstart-xsessions file listing the xsessions that work under upstart user session, with just "ubuntu" listed in there initially
<Laney> ah, so sessions not listed in there would continue to be managed outside of upstart
<desrt> seb128: the way we enable/disable ntp is some kind of hilarious nightmare
<ogra_> desrt, just rip it out, stop discussing
<desrt> ogra_: we have to replace it with something
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> we use ntpdate by default since years
<desrt> ogra_: the UI has a switch "enable NTP"
<ogra_> that UI thing was always obsoloete
<desrt> huh?
<ogra_> desrt, right, remove it
<desrt> not afaik?
<ogra_> desrt, /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate is riun for every device except lo
<desrt> ogra_: sometimes
<ogra_> you dont need any UI option at all
<desrt> ogra_: what if you don't want NTP?
<ogra_> desrt, if thats true, thats a bug
<desrt> ogra_: if you flick the switch, that script gets renamed to "ntpdate.disabled"
<ogra_> desrt, you dont have much choice (since about 4 years)
<desrt> ogra_: i'm reading the code now that calls "mv" on this file
<mdeslaur>  ogra_: the check _did_ in fact disable ntpdate
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryce seb128 and didrocks, can we delay meeting by about 10 minutes?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, oh
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: sure
<ogra_> didnt it insist to actually install ntpd in the past ?
<desrt> no...
<desrt> although if ntpd is installed it will also deal with that
<ogra_> i'm sure i have at least two machines where it forcefully installed ntpd
<ogra_> though that was in gnome2
<mdeslaur> it should gracefully handle ntpdate, which is the default, and people who have installed ntpd
<desrt> it does this
<desrt> 'gracefully', perhaps not :)
<jasoncwarner_> bryce didrocks seb128 nm....good to go...
<mdeslaur> yes, it currently does
<desrt> it's a bunch of calls to 'mv' and 'update-rc.d'
<ogra_> shudder
<desrt> this is what i mean by 'hilarious nightmare'
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, coming in a minute
<mdeslaur> yeah, won't win any beauty contest :P
<chrisccoulson> jibel, is there anything i can do to help get junit / autopkgtest working together (if it's possible). do you want me to work on that?
<cyphermox> pitti: if you're still around, could you bump the ido build for armhf again please? :)
<pitti> cyphermox: do you have the URL?
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4331804
<pitti> cyphermox: done
<GunnarHj> Laney: still there?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> don't make me do anything that requires a working desktop session
<Laney> :P
<GunnarHj> Laney: Does that explain that you uploaded an old MP? ;-)
<Laney> oh, whoops
<Laney> what's the current one?
 * Laney can do that from a terminal
<GunnarHj> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/raring/im-config/version-0.20/+merge/150172
<Laney> the branch would be better
 * Laney assumes lp:~gunnarhj/ubuntu/raring/im-config/version-0.20
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes, of course.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Is it doable to exchange them?
<Laney> sure
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great.
<Laney> might need to increase the version
<GunnarHj> The proposed version is 0.21ubuntu1 already.
<Laney> ah no, this is 0.21, sweet
 * Laney eyes version-0.20 ...
<GunnarHj> Laney: Forgot to change the branch name.
<Laney> I'm sure I re-branched when I uploaded it today
<desrt>  This package contains the NTP daemon and utility programs.
<cyphermox> pitti: thanks!
<desrt> uhm... no it doesn't
<Quintasan> Laney: Yeah it's done
<Laney> ♥
<Quintasan> Unfortunately I was forgetful enough to send mail
<Quintasan> I ACTUALLY configured ssmtp but forgot to use reportbug
<Quintasan> how typical
<Laney> where is it then?
<Laney> GunnarHj: ok, there you go, sorry about that
<Laney> I don't think the end result of those two postinsts is so different though
<seb128> desrt, package coming from Debian that we splitted without changing the description?
<GunnarHj> Laney: No, it's not different at all. The only advantage is that it's almost identical with the Debian postinst.
<Laney> ack
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks for fixing it!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Hoping to be able to start autosync soon.
<desrt> seb128: no.  stupid mistake on my part
<desrt> seb128: installing chrony resulted in ntp uninstalling, but because of the weird handling of /etc files, dpkg -L made it look like i still had the package installed
<desrt> since there was still a bunch of files -- just not /usr/sbin/ntpd
<seb128> desrt, I see
<Quintasan> Laney: Can you change GTK_IM_MODULE=Maliit to GTK_IM_MODULE=meego-im in debian/xinput/maliit in maliit-framework and upload? According to upstream it will not work
<seb128> desrt, what's the point of/motivation behind chrony?
<Laney> seems to work for me
<desrt> seb128: ntpd kinda assumes a constant connection to the network
<Laney> Quintasan: but yeah, sure — tomorrow though
<desrt> seb128: and also that waking up every second is a reasonable thing to do
<desrt> ie: it's for servers
<Quintasan> Laney: Wait, if it works for you then I will make sure upstream is REALLY sure it will not work
<desrt> chrony uses less battery and is better suited to machines that have a network connection that comes and goes
<desrt> also uses less memory (~1.5MB compared to 6)
<Laney> I was getting the OSK, yeah
<Laney> I might have borked my system in some special way though
<desrt> it misses some ntpd features though like support for timeserver authentication and various hardware-based time devices
<Laney> if that other thing works and upstream recommends it thenw we might as well goferit
<seb128> desrt, why is it needed at all (compared to our approch of ntpdating on connect)?
<desrt> seb128: it's not.  just investigating alternatives.
<seb128> desrt, gotcha, thanks
<desrt> fedora and arch recently switched to it
<desrt> (and fwiw, i don't like our ntpdate approach)
<seb128> desrt, please tell me it's not written in python ;-)
<desrt> perl
<seb128> ahah
<desrt> shell
 * seb128 looks at calendar
<desrt> cobol!
<seb128> not friday yet!
<desrt> seb128: anyway...
<desrt> i have my systemd faker thingy
<desrt> and it's enough to allow timedated to start
<desrt> and also to reliably report if ntpd is enabled (using more or less the same mechanism as g-s-d used to have)
<desrt> and also enable/disable it
<jibel> chrisccoulson, thanks, but it's blocking on me :/ I planned to finish this before my holidays which is end of this week.
<jbicha> desrt: nice, I tried installing systemd-services but it didn't seem to be enough for timedated or hostnamed
<seb128> desrt, did you read slangasek's concern that having a service "faking" systemd might trick into programs to think that dbus is available since it's on the bus?
<desrt> seb128: yes.  already found one case of that, in fact
<desrt> gnome-settings-daemon is asking about the 'virtualisation' propery
<seb128> desrt, I wonder if we should rather patch datetimed to do something else if systemd is not on the bus
<desrt> seb128: i considered this
<desrt> but the 'something' is pretty gross in our case
<desrt> i also think that maybe we should make this a general-purpose shim
<desrt> ie: i want to add support for the virtualisation property next
<seb128> desrt, hum, I would assume that the something would be to do a similar check on an interface we provide in upstart or somewhere else in our stack
<desrt> seb128: you'd think.....
<desrt> seb128: this was my first thought
<desrt> turns out upstart doesn't know anything about ntp
<desrt> it's all based on calls to update-rc.d and renaming files in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<seb128> well, it's an init system, I guess it doesn't know about specific jobs
<desrt> well
<desrt> it knows about some things
<desrt> but it looks like ntpd was never upstartified
<desrt> and the ntpdate-on-ifup hack we have is probably not even upstartable
<chrisccoulson> jibel, sure, no worries. just let me know if there's anything i can do :)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, found the problem with failed tests. Some one fixed bug 621977
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 621977 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "If deb-src lines are going to be added automatically, they shouldn't be enabled and slowing down apt-get update." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621977
<chrisccoulson> jibel, aha
<seb128> desrt, already, I trust you to come with something working in any case, good luck ;-)
<Quintasan> Laney: <mikhas> that's news to me <mikhas> but if it works, all the better
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> If it ain't broke then don't fix it
<Laney> does it work for you?
<desrt> seb128: let me paste you what i have
<jibel> I'll fix that in auto-pacakge-testing
<desrt> seb128: http://fpaste.org/ItL7/ more or less
<desrt> seb128: this works now, already
<desrt> obviously it's rough
<desrt> i guess we will want a new package for this...
<Quintasan> Laney: I did not test it after the update
<Quintasan> Laney: Let me try it.
<desrt> probably also we will want some kind of security because right now all of the requests are utterly unauthenticated
<Laney> Quintasan: OK, and feel free to upload any fixes yourself
<Laney> I'll sync it all back to Debian once NEW thaws a bit
<seb128> desrt, great, it's a bit hackish, but it does the job (and I've no better suggestion)
<Quintasan> Laney: Mmmkay, so I'll ping you once I'm done brea...err...fixing the package :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm still a bit concerned about stuff being tricked by "systemd" being on the bus, but let's see how that goes
<Laney> Quintasan: FYI I was told that im-config stuff should be kept in im-config itself
<Laney> so you do want a Debian bug report there
<Quintasan> I just did, now I'm waiting for the maintainer to tell me if those config files are actually good
<Laney> cool
<seb128> desrt,
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.27.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3002628/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> desrt, getting closer ;-)
<desrt> seb128: nice :)
<ricotz> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/933641
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 933641 in gtk+3.0 "Enable broadway (HTML5) backend" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> ricotz, what about it?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, it is already enable in the gnome3-staging
<ricotz> and would be nice to have it enabled in the archive too
<seb128> ricotz, you are welcome to file a merge request with the change if you want to see it in Ubuntu ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, i actually hoped you would look at the ppa too ;)
<seb128> well, I might but I'm very busy, so it might take a while
<seb128> having a merge request would increase your chances to get a review ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, that is kind of the reason of the ppa, so don't let it go to waste by ignoring it :\
<seb128> GNOME doesn't look at our package to see what patches we have if we don't submit them
<seb128> Debian sometime do but mostly don't
<seb128> usually it's good taste for "downstream/derivative" work to file merge requests/send patches to their upstream
<ricotz> i guess i need to do some patch then
<seb128> especially that you tend to not do a great job in documenting the changes in your changelog
<seb128> so it requires detective work to understand the changesets
<seb128> like why you commented patches
<seb128> is that because they don't apply
<ricotz> seb128, this is the gnome3-staging ppa so all changes are documented
<seb128> or because you didn't want to update them
<seb128> like your gtk update commented the "turn off a11y when exiting mainloop" change
<seb128> no they are not
<seb128> did you comment that gtk patch because it was hard to update? or because it's not needed?
<seb128> the changelog doesn't say
<ricotz> hmm, i see, sorry i don't recall
<seb128> ricotz, no worry, it just makes hard to "grab from the ppa"
<ricotz> anyhow this shows you had a look and should have stumbled over the broadway bug
<seb128> well, I have a look and determine if the work to figure out what you did is higher than the work to do it again
<seb128> in the gtk case they got the update in experimental so I used that as a start point instead
<ricotz> ok, nevermind then
<seb128> I still think you should use a vcs at least for your work
<seb128> e.g in the pango case it would have been useful
<seb128> but by the time we looked at it you had your work thrown away and we couldn't useit
<ricotz> i have a bzr branch here, but unfortunately i am not committing every single change
<Laney> if you work within our processes then there's a chance one day you can get upload rights directly
<ricotz> it is not like i never proposed merges
<ricotz> unfortunately they werent reviewed for some reason
<seb128> keep doing it, we might not be perfect but we appreciate when you do
<seb128> if you ping on the channel with a merge request we will review it for sure
<seb128> sorry if some got screwed in the past
<ricotz> seb128, ok, current there is not much to propose while 3.8 won't make it in to raring
<ricotz> and those occasional fixes are mostly not maintained in a vcs
<seb128> ricotz, we will probably get some of 3.8, at least apps, soon
<ricotz> e.g harfbuzz ;)
<seb128> ricotz, you should talk to jbicha, he found a way to get back the work he's doing in the archive in an efficient way ;-)
<seb128> it's still on my todolist
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> I just don't like to jump on new version, giving a bit of time for outside to find issues if there is any :p
<ricotz> i see, but getting reports of bugs which might be already fixed, seems not useful ;)
<seb128> yeah, it's a balance between bugs and regressions ;-)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, you'll be pleased to know, i've massively slowed down the chromium build here ;)
<seb128> you know that the bugs you have are not stoppers
<chrisccoulson> (by turning on debug symbols)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<jbicha> ricotz: we could revive the gnome3 bzr branches
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, maybe
<qengho> chrisccoulson: oh, good.  That is a relief.  It was just too speedy.
<doomlord> can ubuntu's windowmanager respond to laptop 2-finger gestures on the window desktop & window titlebars - eg bind 2 finger-trackpad-drag on desktop to desktop-switching/expo, or bind 2finger-trackpad-drag on titlebar to lower-window
<qengho> modprobe SEGV. That's encouraging.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-28
<mterry> attente, have you noticed any oddities with rhythmbox with your unity gtk module?  My rhythmbox menus are all disabled
<mterry> attente, also...  "UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= rhythmbox" doesn't work with your module like it did with the old one
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<didrocks> pitti: oh jibel is on holidays?
<didrocks> those French slackers… :p
<pitti> didrocks: je ne sais pas
 * pitti was just watching sabdfl's keynote on MWC
<didrocks> pitti: keynote, is it online?
<didrocks> pitti: I just saw the round table
<pitti> didrocks: https://plus.google.com/110222816216901496766/posts/e1EVyAk6sj8
<pitti> didrocks: I think we mean the same
<pitti> discussion panel
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ok, I think the keynote is something else
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> lut didrocks pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> I watched that video yesterday evening ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> yay, chromium finished linking overnight after the umpteenth time. shame i don't have enough disk space left to actually finish building the package!
<czajkowski> morning :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning :)
<czajkowski> well yes it is good, I'm not working tomorrow, so today is my Friday :)
<czajkowski> anything to worry about on raring upgrade, keep being promoted to do a partial upgrade today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey! how are you?
<seb128> czajkowski, good morning
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> hey jibel!
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey, the fix to enable source from PPAs worked, I'll deploy it in the lab and will re-run ff-trunk
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<Laney> good - there's sun!
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> good, no sun here though :-(
<Laney> :(
<BigWhale> Greetings all.
<Laney> ola BigWhale
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<BigWhale> Hey Laney.
<didrocks> seb128: move to Lyon, we have sun :)
<didrocks> hey BigWhale
<BigWhale> hey dduffey
<BigWhale> and didrocks
<BigWhale> :))
<seb128> didrocks, sure you have sun, it's the south of France
<didrocks> seb128: tssssss
 * didrocks opens google maps
<seb128> ;-)
 * Laney thinks of going there for his summer holidays ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: south or Lyon? :)
<Laney> the Real South
<didrocks> 370 kms
<didrocks> from the pyrenees, (in longitude)
<didrocks> lattitude?
<didrocks> paris is at 240 km from the north
<didrocks> so paris is way more part of North than Lyon to the South
<didrocks> lool: take that! ^
<seb128> didrocks, we never denied that Paris is on the North, you are the one denying that Lyon is in the South :p
<bochecha_> didrocks: I once met a Marseillais who told me that "North of Lyon, they are all Belgians"
<didrocks> seb128: I heard Paris is "at the center" :)
<didrocks> bochecha_: ahah, indeed, it's all relative :)
<seb128> people in Toulouse apparently think we are still german in the East :p
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> jibel: so so so, you know that I discovered yesterday evening that daily release was working by accident? :)
<jibel> didrocks, uh? sometimes bugs fix other bugs :) what is it?
<didrocks> jibel: basically, when we get into the chroot, we bzr bd -S
<didrocks> (and we bindmount that dir)
<didrocks> this will create ../build-area and all other files in ..
<didrocks> when trying to setup my tests for those, I saw failures
<didrocks> like "can't write to…" and so on
<didrocks> and of course, those .. were not copied outside of the chroot
<didrocks> and we needed them
<didrocks> so I really wondered why it's working in prod
<didrocks> in fact, we also bindmount the GNUPG_DIR
<didrocks> and in prod (and my first tests when I wrote those), it was a parent dir of the current dir we bindmount
<didrocks> so everything was available :)
<didrocks> the current dir and its parent dir
<jibel> I see
<didrocks> jibel: I'm writing a test to ensure we don't fall into that trap and then will fix it properly
<didrocks> (basically a one line change, we already pass the right directory as parameter to cd into it, we just need to bindmount the parent dir)
<didrocks> but a test first to ensure we fail otherwise :)
<jibel> didrocks, ok, tell me if you want a review or test something
<didrocks> jibel: I would love to, let me finish that up and I'll ping you
<Sweetshark> Hi guys!
<Sweetshark> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=2b791f1cc51eaad25bd3464f94231fe4b236fae6
<Sweetshark> \o\
<Sweetshark> /o/
<Sweetshark> \o/
<xnox> -j16 here I come ;-)
<Sweetshark> xnox: I laugh at your -j16, being at -j32 right now at home (http://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/dicke-bertha-online/) and waiting for someone with a distcc cluster to throw LibreOffice at it ...
<mlankhorst> 100k deletions? You'll never end up with a positive line of code count now..
<pitti> Sweetshark: a big "wow!", congratulations for landing this!
<xnox> something like 21k is changelog/manpages/configure script.
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: when mst came over to LibreOffice/Red Hat from Sun/Oracle (where he was sitting next to me at Sun), he introduced himself with: 'my intend it to contribute a negative linecount to LibreOffice by refactoring and cleaning up duplication'. We kinda agree there ...
<mlankhorst> it's been my goal for any project I work on too, just haven't succeeded at it :P
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: join libreoffice, _thats_ one of the things we have plenty of opportunity for ;) (e.g. http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Thoughts-on-killing-off-SfxDispatcher-Execute-td4039742.html )
<mlankhorst> I do notice you talk a lot about libreoffice though!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think today is going to be painful. 5 minutes after starting chromium in gdb and it still hasn't finished loading the debugging symbols
<mlankhorst> 'out of swap'
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> that's probably what will happen
<chrisccoulson> it happened towards the end of linking yesterday
<mlankhorst> yeah it should be telling that the google devs had to write a linker for chrome
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure this is actually going to work
<chrisccoulson> so i wonder how i'm actually going to debug this, if i can't run it in a debugger on the target hardware?
<chrisccoulson> MOAR HARDWARE
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: gdb over serial port?
<mlankhorst> with gdbserver
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, would that be faster?
<chrisccoulson> if it is, then i'll certainly give it a try. it can't be any worse than what i'm already doing ;)
<mlankhorst> what is your target?
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, armhf
<mlankhorst> probably
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's loaded the symbols now \o/
<chrisccoulson> only took nearly 20 minutes....
<mlankhorst> but you need the symbols on the host machine in that case
<chrisccoulson> ah, crap. gdb just aborted
 * mlankhorst tries
<mlankhorst> at least I imagine you need them on the host
<mlankhorst> seems so
<chrisccoulson> i'll try gdbserver now
<chrisccoulson> i can copy the 2GB chrome binary on to my local machine ;)
<mlankhorst> something like 'set sysroot /home/ccoulson/armhfchroot' would probably help too
<mlankhorst> oh lol
<mlankhorst> set sysroot remote
<mlankhorst> I fear you need a gdb that works with armhf binaries though
<chrisccoulson> :(
<mlankhorst> but looks like you can build gdb with target specified in gdb/debian/target
<chrisccoulson> ooh, beer delivery
<mlankhorst> it builds a nice gdb for you that installs, 'set sysroot remote:/' grabs files from the remote system it seems
<mlankhorst> start /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gdb 'target remote panda:port' 'set sysroot remote:/''set debug-file-directory remote:/usr/lib/debug' (I think, if you want full debug symbols)
<mpt> Oh, update-notifier, I eagerly await your demise.
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: does it work? :-)
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, yeah, it's working great \o/
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<mlankhorst> np
<chrisccoulson> now i can and hunt down this toolchain bug ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<chrisccoulson> this is so much better than trying to debug locally on the pandaboard
<mlankhorst> I wouldn't even have tried chromium locally, much courage!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you see reports about images corruptions in firefox recently?
<didrocks> jibel: I have unit and system tests for running cowbuilder: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro/tests
<didrocks> jibel: the real fix is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro/tests/revision/229 :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i get it too. i thought it might be a firefox regression, but if it seems that it started happening on all firefox branches at the same time (and only in raring)
<seb128> didrocks, jibel: ok, so gtk 3.7 is getting close to be ready, there are a few theming issues still but that's being resolved
<chrisccoulson> so it's likely a platform regression
<seb128> didrocks, jibel: is there any way you could run the unity tests with the version in the ubuntu desktop ppa?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, I was thinking the same, Rick mentioned it the other day and he's on raring, so it's not something new from the ppa
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I didn't see anything obvious that changed in raring though :-( like cairo, xorg, etc didn't change
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure what it could be atm. i'd have thought cairo would be unlikely in any case, as it's not using the system cairo for drawing images
<seb128> hum, right
<chrisccoulson> and i turned gfx.xrender.enabled off locally as well, and it still happens
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know when it started?
<seb128> I really started noticing yesterday
<seb128> but Rick mentioned it earlier in the week
<didrocks> seb128: no, but if you coordinate with mterry, we can copy it in the ubuntu-unity ppa and run the tests with it
<seb128> didrocks, ok, will do, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's been there for quite a while. bisecting firefox has been on my todo list, but there's not much point in that if it's likely to be a platform bug
<chrisccoulson> i might try a quantal install in a bit, and start selectively upgrading things
<chrisccoulson> it's quite reproducible now, so it shouldn't be that hard
<didrocks> yw :)
<jibel> didrocks, seb128 we can do it without copying to the unity-ppa I think
<chrisccoulson> seb128, this is why i'd really like to get firefox tests working properly ;)
<chrisccoulson> (reftests would probably catch this)
<chrisccoulson> with intermittent failure
<chrisccoulson> **failures
<didrocks> jibel: I won't really like copying it in the seed :/
<jibel> seb128, didrocks I'll copy the unity job and add the desktop ppa to the preseed in a +junk branch
<didrocks> jibel: if you think it's useful, but it's not scalable to doing it everytime
<jibel> seb128, it's a test for a limited period right?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, tests would make easy to figure at what time it started breaking
<seb128> jibel, yes
<seb128> jibel, I plan to upload gtk to raring this week or next week
<Laney> \o/!
<seb128> jibel, but I would like a round of testing to make sure it will not break unity tests first
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. i guess for now i'll try the selective upgrading from quantal. but after i've got chromium working first
<Laney> this user jobs stuff is interesting
<Laney> do we have a list of targets to convert to using them?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want me to try the upgrade stuff?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, only if you've got time :)
<seb128> Laney, we listed a few potential ones on the spec
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is always something to do, but that's true for both of us :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what graphics hardware does rick have?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've a vm, I can try there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we are all intel
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> could be an intel driver issue...
<Laney> ah yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. i wonder if we can find any non-intel users with the problem :/
<seb128> did anyone on !intel noticed graphical/image corruptions in raring with firefox?
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^? ;-)
<Laney> no
<Laney> (nvidia)
<Laney> the only problem I have is that google docs makes it hang sometimes (webapps?)
<mlankhorst> nouveau?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, no comment ;)
<chrisccoulson> it might be useful to attach gdb to it though
<mlankhorst> anyhow I haven't noticed anything on my laptop running radeon
<Laney> yeah I generally avoid trying to trigger if it possible ;-)
<Laney> because then I have to kill and go find my yubikey for lastpass ...
<chrisccoulson> it could be lastpass ;)
<tjaalton> seb128, chrisccoulson: it's probably related to switching to sna acceleration, though I don't have issues and all intel here..
<Laney> :P
<chrisccoulson> i think that has a reputation for being quite poor quality
<Laney> suppose so
<czajkowski> seb128: any issues in doing updates today on raring , keep getting told its only a partial upgrade
<Laney> let's try
<Laney> huge firefox-dbg is huge
<chrisccoulson> Laney, eg, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=674535
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 674535 in JavaScript Engine "Lastpass causes immortal zombie compartments" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> slow firefox -g is slow :P
<chrisccoulson> Laney, how much ram do you have?
<Laney> 4G
<Laney> ah, it's alright once started
<mlankhorst> valgrind works ok against xserver :D
<didrocks> anyone familiar with unittest here? I have a hierachy of test class inheriting ones from each other (so B inherits from A). However, if I run only B, I see that the tests for A are ran twice through nosetests
<mlankhorst> as long as you don't hit too many software fallbacks
<didrocks> do you think it's beacause of the import?
<didrocks> maybe pitti has a clue there ^
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, thanks for the pointer btw
<seb128> czajkowski, no known issues, but there is a cogl transition ... not sure if that requires to go through partial updates
<Laney> shouldn't do
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you know?
<pitti> didrocks: notetest just walks a classes' dir()
<Laney> britney should stop that
<Laney> but there are some cases it doesn't catch
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: when did these start?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. for B it will run all tests of A as well, as it inherits A's test_* methods
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, it's been like it for some weeks now
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember exactly
<didrocks> pitti: right, but it seems to me it's running A's one *twice*
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: and do you have an example?
<Laney> how do you get u-m to tell you the packages involved?
<seb128> czajkowski, can you "sudo apt-get upgrade" (don't validate) and pastebin the log?
<tjaalton> sna was turned on a month ago
<seb128> Laney, ^
<didrocks> pitti: even if I just ask nosetests to run "B"
<didrocks> pitti: I would have thought, it would run B + A
<didrocks> but just A once, not twice
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, yeah, that seems like the sort of timeframe that it's been happening for
<seb128> tjaalton, how do your turn off sna?
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, is there a way to turn that off at runtime?
<chrisccoulson> what seb128 said ;)
<tjaalton> not runtime
<seb128> xorg.conf?
<tjaalton> via xorg.conf yes
<seb128> can you pastebin a file example?
<seb128> I didn't edit a xorg.conf for years
<seb128> I would appreciate a lazy copy/paste :p
<tjaalton> http://pastebin.com/9AhSFLY3
<seb128> tjaalton, "example" ... screenshot or website?
<tjaalton> seb128: something I could verify here
<seb128> tjaalton, it happens randomly, I have issues on bugzilla, launchpad, etc
<tjaalton> an url or such
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> screenshot would do
<czajkowski> gah chromium crash :/
<czajkowski> *stab*
<tjaalton> there is a bug open about some corruption with chromium
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, that's annoying, but thats' how subclasses work; perhaps you can factorize common functinoality into an ABC and have A and B inherit from that, but not from each other?
<tjaalton> could be the same
<tjaalton> although that was only for an older generation of intel..
<czajkowski> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5573158/
<seb128> czajkowski, what about "dist-upgrade"?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, sorry, I think I didn't explain well
<didrocks> pitti: basically, I want that B runs A tests
<didrocks> pitti: but what happens is that B is running A tests twice
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, http://ubuntuone.com/61fpONo2YyaP6tL52kyhJp
<didrocks> when I'm asking nose to run B tests
<chrisccoulson> that's the comment box on bugzilla
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I see; no idea about that, I'm afraid
<czajkowski> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5573162/
<Laney> chrisccoulson: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/firefox.log is a thread apply all bt while hung that's interesting to you
<didrocks> pitti: ok, that's really really weird, B is just "A" with a different setUp()
<Laney> I think my extensions are lastpass/pentadactyl/adblock plus
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: huh, not seen that
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: but if you have a bug open, you can toss it over to xserver-xorg-video-intel I guess
<jbicha> czajkowski: those 2 removals are intentional, they've been replaced by newer versions
<czajkowski> ok
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> u-m shouldn't give a partial upgrade for that
<Laney> didn't it get some fixes in that regard recently?
<tjaalton> upstream is actively closing/fixing the intel bugs on lp, which is pretty neat
<Laney> czajkowski: can you check this with cjwatson please? He was looking at the previous partial upgrade bug
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, i'll try without sna first before reporting an intel bug
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: sure, thanks
<Laney> in #ubuntu-devel would be good
<Laney> czajkowski: first check you have update-manager 1:0.183
<chrisccoulson> Laney, hmmm, that trace looks quite normal. what does "call DumpJSStack()" give?
<didrocks> pitti: I think I got it, as I was importing BaseUnitTest which is in __init__.py of the module, it imported as well all the tests from the package and rerun them
<didrocks> basically the import screw nosetests :/
<pitti> aah
<czajkowski> something very wrong when you go to tab complte cjwatson and notice he's not here
<czajkowski> :(
<seb128> bah, unity fail
<seb128> screenshot made both my screen go white, I had to restart the session
<seb128> tjaalton, chrisccoulson: http://ubuntuone.com/13BzkJ2r7ARDsEQQU7mr9O example if corruption
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's pretty much what i see too
<tjaalton> seb128: what hw is this?
<seb128> tjaalton, i5
<tjaalton> the cpu/gpu
<tjaalton> lspci|grep VGA
<seb128> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz
<seb128> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<tjaalton> so ironlake (gen5)
<tjaalton> don't see the bug with gen4/6/7 :)
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: check yours ^
<chrisccoulson> 1 second (although, i suspect it's identical) ;)
<seb128> tjaalton,
<seb128> févr. 25 18:30:46 <rickspencer3>        but I get the firefox issues on my other computer also, which is i945
<seb128> tjaalton, just as a piece of info
<tjaalton> that's gen3
<tjaalton> i'm lucky then :)
<chrisccoulson> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 560  @ 2.67GHz
<chrisccoulson> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i've got a faster CPU :P
<tjaalton> anyway, check with uxa, and report the bug with ubuntu-bug xorg
<tjaalton> if doesn't happen with it
<tjaalton> or directly u-b x-x-v-intel
<tjaalton> should dtrt
<seif> didrocks, who can i ping for questions concerning ubuntu tablet and phone
<seb128_> hum, timeouted
<didrocks> seif: depends on what the questions is :)
<didrocks> seif: ogra knows about the deployement, as sergio
<seif> ogra_, so how many changes happened since the official release of ubuntu tablet
<ogra_> seif, ?
<ogra_> seif, for the android side, read the git logs, for the ubuntu rootfs read the package changelogs ...
<ogra_> (its the same as in any ubuntu ... plus the android git)
<seif> ogra_, link to the ubuntu change logs
<ogra_>  /usr/share/<packagename>/chanelog......
<ogra_> seif, beyond that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview has the bzr trees (btw, this discuaaion should wither be on the tablet ML or in #ubuntu-tablet)
<ogra_> *either
<czajkowski> ogra_: seif #ubuntu-touch
<czajkowski> tablet and phone channels were merged into one
<ogra_> err, sorry, yes i know
<ogra_> seif just confused me with his questions :)
<ogra_> -tablet is a redirect anyway though
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry I lost track with my IRC timeouting, is there any extra info you want me to provide or anything I should test?
<tjaalton> seb128: just that if you can reproduce the corruption with that xorg.conf
<tjaalton> if not, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<seb128> tjaalton, ok, I've that in place, let's see
<seb128> chrisccoulson, going to test as well?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i can do. although i don't want to kill my current session just yet :)
<didrocks> Ran 83 tests in 449.521s
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> (this long time is because I ran the system tests as well)
<didrocks> units only: Ran 57 tests in 0.671s
<didrocks> and fixed a regression + pushed :)
<seb128> nice
<Laney> chrisccoulson: I don't think call DumpJSStack() is returning :(
<chrisccoulson> Laney, oh, that's not good
<seb128> ok, I really should play with upstart session, /me opt in for that ppa
<Laney> don't forget to choose the right session to actually use it ;-)
 * Laney forgot that at first
<seb128> Laney, good point, thanks ;-)
<seb128> I'm doing a bunch of environment dumps first
<seb128> so I can diff and look for differences
<Laney> looking at whether it can be made to work with all gnome-sessions
<Laney> I guess you need to conditionalise some of the jobs on $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Laney> or look in the .session file or something
<desrt> hi hackers
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<desrt> good
<desrt> how's my package? :)
 * desrt tries to remember if he selected the "Overnight Delivery" option...
<mlankhorst> hm the more kernels I build the less I care about extra options in the config, and just accept the defaults
<seb128> desrt, you didn't :p on my todo but I didn't get to it yet ;-)
<desrt> fair enough :)
<seb128> need to restart my session with new upstart and xorg uxa
<seb128> brb
<jibel> seb128, the ppa from which you want to test packages is ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa?
<seb128> jibel, correct
 * desrt is off the PPAs
<desrt> that PPA man... one harsh drug
<desrt> messed me up bad
<smspillaz> thats bad juju that stuff
<jibel> seb128, good, I started a first run to make sure everything is ok.
<smspillaz> (pun not intended)
<seb128> jibel, excellent, thanks
<desrt> smspillaz: give any thought to all that work i tried to pile on you recently? :)
<smspillaz> desrt: it turned out I had this 5000 word paper due in a week or two
<seb128> desrt, the desktop ppa has gtk 3.7.10 and jibel is nice enough to make a run of unity tests with that version to see if there is any issue
<desrt> seb128: i'd normally be excited by that, but i have a serious case of PPA fever :p
<seb128> ;-)
<smspillaz> desrt: also it is quite close to FF and I probably want to wait until some of my other changes go in first
<seb128> desrt, if the testing goes fine and thar you poke larsu enough to get the theming problems solved it might land in raring this week
<smspillaz> desrt: which would include much increased rendering performance on nvidia, which we would have been "first" to was the review process not so slow
<desrt> seb128: it may interest you to know that larsu hates css now :)
<seb128> haha
<smspillaz> (mutter got support for buffer_age not long ago because someone just went ahead and did it, and there was no three month long review backup to wait for)
<desrt> well
<desrt> obviously that's because the mutter hackers are so brilliant that they don't need reviews
<smspillaz> desrt: yep
<smspillaz> the scales are clearly tipped in their favor *sigh*
<desrt> i hate when someone replies to sarcasm with what may or may not be further sarcasm
 * desrt is always left wondering what to do next
<smspillaz> desrt: I'm Jay Leno
<desrt> (as it is, usually the answer is to complain awkwardly...)
<smspillaz> I keep my comments intentionally ambiguous so as to avoid causing offence while still making a (watered down) point
<smspillaz> desrt: or did I just cause a SIGFPE on your end?
<smspillaz> desrt: sometimes I wonder if by distributing ppa's of some of my upcoming work I'm unintentionally forking compiz
<smspillaz> desrt: does a 5k diff with upstream seem like a fork-y change to you?
<desrt> smspillaz: i think the word 'fork' sort of loses meaning in a world with distributed version control
<smspillaz> it does doesn't it
<desrt> look at all of the forks of linux hosted on kernel.org
<smspillaz> desrt: in a research assignment I submitted that the free software community generally frowns upon unwarranted forking
<smspillaz> desrt: I think it means that github is some hell-like place
<seb128> stgraber, I've been playing with the new upstart a bit more, seems good to upload to me, I didn't notice any regression and it seems to be working as it should
<stgraber> seb128: cool, thanks for the test
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2013/02/28/one/ <- a bit of explaination on why the killing of dmake is such a big deal for libreoffice
<jibel> seb128, didrocks http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/1/testReport/ 309 failures :/
<jibel> I'm doing a second run and publish the results to jenksin.qa.u.c
<GunnarHj> pitti: ping?
<pitti> hello GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin!
<GunnarHj> pitti: I have modified the l-s patch you helped me reject from the precise queue the other day, and added an accountsservice patch. Filed bug 1134364 to have it documented. Can you possibly sponsor it, considering that you already reviewed the Raring changes?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1134364 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Check for missing language support for all installed languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134364
<pitti> GunnarHj: sure, I can do that
<pitti> GunnarHj: but that shouldn't be a separate bug, it shoudl be a task on the original bug
<pitti> GunnarHj: i. e. this one should be closed; is bug 1103547 the original one?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1103547 in language-selector (Ubuntu Precise) "drag and drop does not work language support not complete" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103547
<attente> mterry: i've seen that problem with rhythmbox, but only noticed it when running under valgrind or gdb
<GunnarHj> pitti: The original bug isn't really about checking for all languages. But it was in connection with fixing it I found it motivated to propose that change as well...
<attente> mterry: also, doing NO_UNITY_GTK_MODULE=1 ... should disable the module
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah ok, so the raring task of those is already fixed
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes.
<pitti> GunnarHj: but still, it's quite a behaviour change; I'm not sure whether this is good SRU matter
<GunnarHj> pitti: I understand your doubt. At the same time it wouldn't feel right to SRU the fix of 1103547 (as I 'promised' the bug reporter) without also doing the check for all languages part.
<GunnarHj> pitti: It was already uploaded to Precise by you. ;-) What has been added now is the limitation to installed languages as opposed to installed locales.
<pitti> GunnarHj: yeah, I'm just pointing out that this might not be accepted by the SRU team
<chrisccoulson> what's with rick's new name?
<chrisccoulson> hi CalvinKlein ;)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok. I admit it isn't crystal clear...
<mterry> attente, hrm.  Can you please provide support for UBUNTU_MENUPROXY too?  If it's blank or 0, the global menu should be disabled.  We have people recommending this all over the net already, and some upstreams do this if they know their menus don't work (as gwyddion was doing)
<mterry> attente, I'm not running rhythmbox under any odd situations.
<mterry> attente, can I help provide debug info?
<chrisccoulson> someone asked me to support UBUNTU_MENUPROXY in firefox, and i refused, saying that it's an implementation detail of how appmenu-gtk works ;)
<chrisccoulson> debugging crashes where the stack is completely bogus are really good fun!
<mterry> chrisccoulson, but as long as we're switching one implementation detail for another, we might as well keep the name the same
<mterry> attente, for that matter, probably better not to add a new name (NO_UNITY_GTK_MODULE) that future implementations will also have to support
<GunnarHj> pitti: This is how I explained it to seb128 when he felt that the previous version was confusing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/1103547/comments/16
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1103547 in language-selector "drag and drop does not work language support not complete" [Medium,In progress]
<pitti> right, I saw that; I'll look into uploading it
<pitti> GunnarHj: could you please move/adjust the SRU request from bug 1103547 to 1134364 then, as the changelog only refers to the latter?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1103547 in language-selector (Ubuntu Precise) "drag and drop does not work language support not complete" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103547
<GunnarHj> pitti: The changelog refers to both.
<GunnarHj> pitti: The hunspell thing is certainly 1103547, isn't it?
<GunnarHj> pitti: I'm just learning that SRU requests should be narrow in scope. ;-)
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah right, I was just looking at the accountsservice patch
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/libcmis 0.3.1-1 is there, please sync!
<pitti> GunnarHj: uploaded; thanks for the patches!
<davidcalle> pitti, hello
<davidcalle> pitti, I think I could use your insight on this glib/pygi related bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1135029
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1135029 in unity-lens-photos "Unity-lens-photos crashes on start, photos in dash is empty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<GunnarHj> pitti: Great, thank you!
<jibel> seb128, round 2 https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/2/testReport/
<attente> mterry: will do re:UBUNTU_MENUPROXY/NO_UNITY_GTK_MODULE
<jibel> seb128, 253 errors but ATI failed in the middle of the run
<attente> mterry: does rhythmbox's menus ever work for you? or do they never?
<mterry> attente, I've not seen them work since I noticed this
<jibel> seb128, there are lot of  "File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 137, in constructor     return info.invoke(cls, *args, **kwargs) TypeError: constructor returned NULL",
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i've just used remmina for the first time ever
<jibel> seb128, can you find some one to look into this?
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe how much better it is than what we used to ship
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I found it quite nice, too, although I really only ran it for testing
<seb128> Sweetshark, @libcmis: ack
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, i'm just running it so i can use chromium on the pandaboard and debug it on my laptop with gdbserver
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you have any idea about the errors jibel pointed?
<seb128> <jibel> seb128, round 2 https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/2/testReport/
<seb128> <jibel> seb128, there are lot of  "File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 137, in constructor     return info.invoke(cls, *args, **kwargs) TypeError: constructor returned NULL",
<pitti> davidcalle: I'll look in a sec
<seb128> pitti, that's running the unity tests with gtk 3.7 from the desktop team ppa
<davidcalle> pitti, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: oh, seems I missed that ping earlier?
<seb128> pitti, you were not pinged, jibel just mentioned it 3 minutes ago
<seb128> pitti, sorry, I'm just back from exercice, catching up with backlog ;-)
<seb128> pitti, but it looks python-gi-ish so I wonder if that's a known issue
<seb128> pitti, e.g https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/2/label=autopilot-ati/testReport/unity.tests.launcher.test_keynav/LauncherKeyNavTests/test_launcher_keynav_activate_keep_focus_Single_Monitor_/
<pitti> seb128: not known to me, anyway; I'm regularly running tests in jhbuild with gtk master, I didn't run into this yet
<pitti> seb128, jibel: are they all related to DesktopAppInfo.new()?
 * pitti checks
<seb128> seems like
<pitti> some spot checks seem to indicate this
<seb128> pitti, it seems they all use bamf and hit the same error
<seb128> Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new(desktop_file)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 137, in constructor
<seb128>     return info.invoke(cls, *args, **kwargs)
<seb128> TypeError: constructor returned NULL
<pitti> how sure are we that this is from the new GTK? i. e. it couldn't just be a missing .desktop file or so?
<pitti> Returns :
<pitti> a new GDesktopAppInfo, or NULL if no desktop file with that id
<seb128> $ python -c "from gi.repository import Gio; proc = Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new('/usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop')"
<seb128> TypeError: constructor returned NULL
<seb128> pitti, on my box
<pitti> seb128: oh, on mine as well
<seb128> hum
<pitti> and that's with GTK 3.6
<seb128> just "gedit.desktop" works
<pitti> "A desktop file id is the basename of the desktop file, including the .desktop extension."
<pitti> so it still smells like the tests want to access a .desktop file which just isn't there?
<seb128> pitti, what happens if you run
<seb128> $ python -c "from gi.repository import Gio; proc = Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new('buggy.desktop')"
<seb128> TypeError as well?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> ok, so maybe that's not the issue
<seb128> could be somebody else that changed that leads to wrong .desktop to be returned
<seb128> something*
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx
<pitti> seb128: it at least behaves exactly the same here in jhbuild
<seb128> jibel, mterry: is there any way to see what .desktop is in "desktop_file" in those tests?
<BigWhale> So... I released a new version of Kazam. I've noticed that one of the unstable versions is in Raring and it was uploaded there by I have no idea who ... Now I'd like someone to update it. Should I just poke kenvandine as usual? :>
<seb128> is that an installed .desktop?
<attente> mterry: can i see your apt-cache policy unity-gtk-module unity indicator-appmenu libgtk-3-0?
<pitti> davidcalle, mhr3: followed up to bug 1135029
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1135029 in unity-lens-photos (Ubuntu) "Unity-lens-photos crashes on start, photos in dash is empty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1135029
<pitti> davidcalle, mhr3: sounds like "invalid" to me
<mhr3> pitti, heh, first time that i see the deps file actually useful :)
<mhr3> i guess that's why i ignore it :/
<mhr3> ok, not really first time
<pitti> it saves the roundtrips of these questions like "what version of.. do you have"
<mhr3> pitti, indeed, unfortunately i'm used to asking about packages that aren't direct dependencies
<mhr3> like you know... zeitgeist
<pitti> no worries :)
<mhr3> pitti, but yea, invalid indeed, thx for closing it
<davidcalle> pitti, mhr3, thank you guys :)
<pitti> mhr3: ah, I didn't close it yet; can do now
<mhr3> i'm very subtle in nudging ;)
<pitti> even glib breaks backwards compat from time to time.. /me hugs desrt
<mterry> seb128, sorry, don't know what the .desktop file issue is?
<mterry> attente, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5573824/
<jibel> seb128, no idea, asking in #u-unity
<chrisccoulson> awesome, chromium crashes in TLS related code
<chrisccoulson> my favourite type of bug :)
<qengho> chrisccoulson: Ooo.  Haven't seen that one.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, basically, it goes wrong after this point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573884/
<chrisccoulson> it's ok until there, and then if i let it run it crashes with the stack full of garbage
<qengho> Awesome.
<chrisccoulson> it's going to be another linker bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, calling MessageLoop::current() twice is enough to make it crash
<chrisccoulson> it works the first time
<chrisccoulson> and crashes the second tiem
<chrisccoulson> **time
<seb128> pitti, ok, the test issue is indeed a buggy .desktop
<seb128> it's jbicha's fault
<seb128> it's the gcalctool->gnome-calculator rename
<seb128> the unity tests use gcalctool.desktop
<seb128> jibel, ^
<jibel> seb128, thanks, I figured. good to find it now that would have break daily tests of unity
<seb128> jibel, right, it doesn't tell me if my gtk update breaks stuff then though :p
<jibel> seb128, at least you broke the tests
<seb128> jibel, no, robert_ancell and jbicha did!
<seb128> ;-)
 * jbicha passes the blame to robert_ancell, I'm just a packager ;)
<seb128> jbicha, interesting side effect, it breaks user configs...
<seb128> I've gcalctool.desktop as a launcher
 * seb128 hates renames
<desrt> jbicha: get a chance to look at those gconf oddities?
<seb128> jbicha, I will assign you the bug since you did the new version update
<seb128> it's another example that trivial updates can also turn into problematic ones :-(
<jbicha> seb128: ok I'll look at it tonight if no one gets to it first
<seb128> jbicha, I'm pondering if we should just rename the .desktop to gcalctool.desktop
<seb128> symlinking will likely creates a duplicate item in the dash, etc
<jbicha> seb128: well I presume several of the games have the same problem, I think we talked about it on desktop-devel list but it wasn't resolved
<attente> mterry: can you ppa-purge ppa:attente/unity-gtk-module and try the packages in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu/ ?
<attente> i'm unsuccessful at duplicating the problem unfortunately
<mterry> attente, OK
<xnox> Gdk no longer knows about green color =(
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573988/
<xnox> above ubiquity test fails
<seb128> jbicha, shrug :-(
<seb128> xnox, wfm
<seb128> xnox, what error do you get?
<seb128> xnox, what gtk version do you have?
<xnox> seb128: ii  libgtk-3-0:amd64                              3.6.4-0ubuntu6
<seb128> >>> print color
<seb128> <Gdk.Color(red=0, green=32896, blue=0)>
<seb128> here
<seb128> but I'm on "new gtk" (e.g 3.7)
<jbicha> seb128: I'm ok with moving it back to gcalctool.desktop (since only power users & distros need to care about the name & it breaks upgrades for people that favorited it) but it would be nice if upstream would do the same
<seb128> jbicha, I will talk to robert_ancell
<mterry> attente, that works better!  I have menus in rhythmbox now
<xnox> seb128: This is a value between 0 and 65535, with 65535 indicating full intensitiy.
<mterry> attente, I missed that you switched PPAs.  My bad
<xnox> seb128: thus 32896 is half intensity, instead of full.
<xnox> last time we built ubiquity it was full intensity.
<xnox> which was on 21st of february.
<xnox> pitti: can this be a pygi regression?
<attente> mterry: thanks, i'm not sure why that would've worked, but i'm sure you'll let me know when it breaks again :)
<seb128> xnox,
<seb128> $ ./gtk
<seb128> color: 32896
<seb128> xnox, no, does the same with a C program
<seb128> so not a gi issue
<xnox> right gtk didn't change, pygobject didn't change since 21st.
<xnox> where are these colors defined?
<seb128> xnox, pango
<xnox> Laney, it is then.
 * xnox downgrades to check.
<seb128>   0 128   0             green
<seb128> in pango1.0-1.32.5/tools/rgb.txt
<Laney> ME!
<Laney> http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/tools/rgb.txt?id=d2c319b9ded8cce864914d9f1fd704a7aff3112f
<Laney> seems like a weird test?
<xnox> Laney: mpt defined that we should use a range of colors between green and red hues equally spaced when presenting multiple partitions.
<xnox> so yeah, we test that we calculate the colors correctly.
<mpt> I said what?
<xnox> *gasp* i'm so sorry if i got the hues wrong.
<xnox> Laney: see what i mean?! =)
<seb128> Laney, xnox: I'm discussing it on #gtk+
<Laney> maybe you shouldn't be using the names then
<xnox> mpt: the colors have changed in pango. thus ubiquity will look different now.
<seb128> but at this point I think it's going to be easier to use "green1" for your test:p
<xnox> specifically the partitions color maps.
<xnox> seb128: is green1 the old green?
<Laney> 'lime'
<mpt> xnox, I see only one mention of "green" in the spec, and it's about a checkmark.
<xnox> mpt: ok the test is generic to get the color coding right, i'm sure it's about the colors for partitions in the advanced partitioner. Let me grep some code.
<Laney> >>> color = Gdk.color_parse("#00ff00")
<Laney> >>> color
<Laney> <Gdk.Color(red=0, green=65535, blue=0)>
<Laney> seems more reliable?
<xnox> hmm. actually we explicitely use #fbfbfb #c7c7c6 #b6b0a9
<xnox> Laney: yeah, I'm gonna convert the test to a non-symbolic-name
<Laney> good
<seb128> xnox, wfm
<Laney> now tell me why start on starting gnome-session DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu doesn't work
<Laney> please :-)
<seb128> it's being discussed on #gtk+
<seb128> but basically "green" is 128 in css
<seb128> for some reason
<seb128> it claims to be based from x11 values
<Laney> it's a more normal green
<seb128> but /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt has 255
<Laney> http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css3-color/#svg-color
<Laney> lime is that bright horrible thing :p
<seb128> learning every day in any case ;-)
<xnox> Laney: is DESKTOP_SESSION in the environment at all ;-) ?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I made it dump env and it's set like that
<xnox> seb128: we use "darkgreen" as symbolic color in a few places, has that changed as well?
<Laney> xnox: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/log/tools/rgb.txt
 * xnox will pay attention to custom colors when testing ubiquity next.
<seb128> xnox, http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/tools/rgb.txt?id=d2c319b9ded8cce864914d9f1fd704a7aff3112f
<seb128> xnox, that's what changed
<xnox> ok. good.
 * Laney EODs to borderlands ;-)
<Laney> tomorrow I will have a go at writing some user session jobbies
 * Laney sees a post from the climbing centre about new climbs being set ... tempatation ...
<Quintasan> Laney: You will end up going there sooner or later so...sooner is better IMO :D
<Laney> nah I hurt my shoulder, should wait a few more days
<Quintasan> I see, well, better wait for it to recover then
<seb128> Laney, great
<Laney> xnox: no ideas about that DESKTOP_SESSION thing I guess? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574106/ is what I'm trying
<Laney> I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574105/ when I run it without the extra condition (sorry about the wrapping - search for DESKTOP_SESSION to see it is there)
<Laney> just remembered that I'm at a hard boss :( games suck :(
<seb128> stgraber, ^
<xnox> Laney: as far as I know we don't calculate nor export DESKTOP_SESSION at the moment.
<xnox> Laney: if you wish for upstart jobs to be run on per-session name basis, you should ship them in /etc/xdg/xdg-$SessionName/upstart
<stgraber> Laney: FWIW, the package I just uploaded to the PPA drops compiz, pulseaudio and nautilus
<xnox> Laney: cause the paths we search for upstart jobs is fully XDG_CONFIG_DIRS / HOME_DIR compliant with added /usr/share/ location as the last fallback such that one can ship upstart user session jobs which are _not_ conffiles.
<xnox> (and a legacy ~/.init but I don't mention that ;-) )
<Laney> stgraber: xnox: So it's not the same as the regular environment?
<xnox> Laney: _almost_
<Laney> I added an export DESKTOP_SESSION to gnome-sesion
<Laney> 's job file
<xnox> Laney: to be honest nothing should ever use DESKTOP_SESSION env variable.
<xnox> (that's my preference, that is. Should have make it sound less strong)
<stgraber> xnox: well, gnome-session.conf does for the exec line
<xnox> =) ok.
<Laney> anyway it doesn't really matter, I just wanted to experimenta
 * didrocks waves good evening
<chrisccoulson> qengho, so, i guess this issue is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574177/
<chrisccoulson> branching to a random address ;)
<chrisccoulson> (it's meant to branch to pthread_getspecific, via the plt)
<chrisccoulson> linker bug!
<chrisccoulson> AGAIN!
<chrisccoulson> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<chrisccoulson> it's seb128's fault :P
<qengho> chrisccoulson: Yep.  seb128, as usual.
 * seb128 pokes chrisccoulson, is it fixed yet?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw you still didn't send the email saying what you did at the sprint :p
 * chrisccoulson hides
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if we'll ever get this to work
<bdrung> Sweetshark: should i sync libcmis from Debian?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: that would be awesome, LibreOffice 4.0.1 needs it.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: which is testbuilding for the ppa in https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-3-4 btw (ppa as that build switched back to the internal libcmis temporary)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: you could just upload the needed libraries to the PPA
<bdrung> Sweetshark: can you push your proposed changes for  LibreOffice 4.0.1 to the debian git repository
<bdrung> ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: you know what chrisccoulson did at the sprint, you guys teamed up to talk me into 'just one beer'. I think you took lessons from the kernelteam!
<Sweetshark> bdrung: sure, will do (except the temp. internal internal libcmis one), when the build succeeds (_rene_ doesnt like to see too many pushes, so ...)
<Sweetshark> bdrung: anyway, gotta run, but will do this still tonight, I guess.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: what does he have against pushes?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: libcmis 0.3.1-1 fails
<bdrung> test-document.cxx:56:36: error: ignoring return value of 'size_t fread(void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Werror=unused-result]
<Sweetshark> bdrung: meh, why does it fail only for us? different gcc?
<bdrung> i assume that's the different gcc
<Sweetshark> bdrung: anyway, really gotta run now. Will likely look at it and patch later (sounds like something easy to fix) ..
<bdrung> Sweetshark: or just disable -Werror?
<sarnold> Sweetshark,bdrung: that's coming from fortify
<bdrung> --disable-werror
<sarnold> Sweetshark,bdrung: tyhicks had to fix a giant pile of those warnings with the audir MIR
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i will leave it to you to fix it. ping me, when it's ready to sponsor.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: k, thx. really gone now.
<chrisccoulson> right, time to switch rooms
<chrisccoulson> i'm determined to nail this second toolchain bug before i sleep
<chrisccoulson> otherwise i will stay awake all night
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-01
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/libcmis-werror/revision/6
<Sweetsha1k> oh, thanks http://lwn.net/ for putting me on the frontpage!
<sarnold> Sweetsha1k: five minutes down to 37 seconds? that's awesome :D
<sarnold> (probably the least of the accomplishments, but easy for me to grasp. :)
<Sweetsha1k> well and a/ in the old times we didnt even have most of the tests run on every build that now take some 8 seconds of that b/ someone told me he has it down to 24 seconds on a slower machine because he used the performance-patched version of GNU make, instead of the distro one: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/contrib/dev-tools/tree/make-3.82-gbuild
<Sweetsha1k> but yes, the noop speedup is nice, but the real win is in having one dependency tree covering the full project ...
<sarnold> "Do you have a 1000 core distcc cluster you want to testdrive? LibreOffice might be the project you want to try." :D
 * SaMOOrai is a cow with a sword.. MooYAH!
<doomlord> Does the apple-pattent on using a sin curve to interpolate UI elements prevent this being used for compiz 'scale' plugin
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> xnox: so it seems it was a deliberate change in Pango after all?
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<didrocks> ooopsss, forgot to say "good morning" earlier :)
<BigWhale> morning didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey BigWhale!
<pitti> dobey: hm, clicking on a folder and saying "sync with ubuntuone" stopped working in raring, and it also stopped syncing my ~/Music folder
<pitti> dobey: is that a bug or a deliberate change? (syncing of ~/Ubuntu One still seems to work and that has the emblem, but I don't use that folder)
<czajkowski> morning
<didrocks> hey czajkowski!
<czajkowski> on updates from yesterday noticing my scroll bars are very sensative to being touched I kep hitting my chrome one and end up on my terminal, any ideas?
<pitti> ricotz: do you happen to have a logind-enabled gdm in some PPA already?
<pitti> ricotz: I'm building one locally right now to play around with logind
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! ich habe meinen halben Morgen mit email verbracht :)
<ricotz> pitti, hey, no, havent played with it yet
<ricotz> seb128, he
<ricotz> y
<jibel> good morning
<seb128> pitti, ubuntu-devel@ rolling release fun? ;-)
<seb128> hey ricotz
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<seb128> jibel, salut, ca va ?
<pitti> our systemd is too old even for gdm 3.6
 * pitti uses 195 packages from http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/packages/systemd/
<jibel> Bonjour seb128 pitti , ça va bien merci et vous?
<seb128> ca va bien, c'est vendredi ;-)
<ricotz> pitti, yeah, 44 is pretty old ;)
<pitti> jibel: un peu fatigue, mais bien :)
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<seb128> jibel, can you give another try to the new gtk and unity tests now that autopilot got fixed for the gcalctool issue?
<jibel> seb128, running
<seb128> jibel, 'ci
<jibel> didrocks, Bonjour!
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday! how are you?
<seb128> Laney, did you get over your cold?
<Laney> seb128: yeah, wasn't too bad in the end - only lasted a couple of days
<Laney> got a beer festival tonight so happy ;-)
<Laney> https://twitter.com/TheJohnsonArms/status/302094965058703360/photo/1
<seb128> ahah
<mlankhorst> those beer names are silly
<Laney> yeah that's the real ale tradition
<xnox> pitti: yes, pango noticed green discrepancy after all this time.
<seb128> bdrung, hey
<seb128> bdrung, so, about libreoffice/Sweetsha1k/ppu/dmb ... what do you recommend as a next step? is he ready to re-apply?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Seb, and thanks for uploading the accountsservice patch at bug 1130690 yesterday. Could you please push the button on the l-s MP too? Martin approved it but didn't upload since it depends on the new accountsservice version...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1130690 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Default papersize should be in sync with regional formats" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130690
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, can do
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great!
<jibel> seb128, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/4/
<jibel> 31 failures, 1 didn't compare with unity daily but it is not bad
<jibel> s/1 /I /
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<jibel> seb128, if you need to run the tests again, mterry has access to the platform and can press the button, the job is called desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing
<seb128> jibel, ok, noted, thank you
<seb128> looking to the ati ones, they don't seem like gtk issues
<seb128> sil2100, ^ those tests, how do they compare to current trunk?
<seb128> sil2100, do you see anything that seems like it could be a side effect of the new gtk?
<didrocks> current trunk is way lower
<didrocks> 10 on nvidia, 9 on ati and 14 on intel
<seb128> didrocks, that's 33 where that run has 31?
<seb128> 8 12 11
<didrocks> ah you meant in total :)
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> yeah, compared the same ;)
<seb128> cool
 * didrocks is used to talk about per arch
<seb128> ah, sorry for the confusion ;-)
<didrocks> arch/config
<didrocks> seb128: take care of my heart, it's fragile! :)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey
<jibel> chrisccoulson, I can not find an easy way to copy the test artifacts out of the autopkgtest sandbox.
<jibel> It seemed trivial but I'm stuck and will have to dig in autopkgtest code :/
<jibel> chrisccoulson, but we can cheat a bit and use the fact that the host and the testbed run on the same filesystem.
<jibel> chrisccoulson, would something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575954/ work for you?
<chrisccoulson> jibel, ah, sorry, i didn't realize it would be such a pain :/
 * sil2100 looks
<jibel> chrisccoulson, no problem
<jibel> I didn't realize either :)
<sil2100> seb128: it's not bad, it's actually very similar to trunk as didrocks mentioned :)
<seb128> sil2100, right, which is good
<chrisccoulson> jibel, yeah, i think that should work
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you sleep or fought toolchains all night?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks. how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i fell asleep ;)
<seb128> I'm good as well, thanks
<chrisccoulson> advantage of drinking beer, i guess ;)
<chrisccoulson> so fixing this bug is todays job
<jibel> chrisccoulson, great. So you'd need to apply this change to all the test scripts in debian/tests/
<jibel> chrisccoulson, and I'll update the runner on my side
<chrisccoulson> jibel, cool, i'll do that now. thanks
<didrocks> grrr, /me is so used to use "j" in gmail, that everytime, I mark emails as junk and have to untag them :p
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: your proposed change look good. can you add a DEP3 header to the patch?
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: the header should tell me if the patch is forwarded to upstream, who wrote it, is it backported, etc
<seb128> bdrung, hey, did you see my question before?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tjaalton: I'm running with uxa for a day and I didn't see the corruption in firefox since
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tjaalton: it was not happening all the time before but I think I should have run into it by now
<seb128> so seems like a sna bug
<tjaalton> yeah, sounds like it
<tjaalton> so a bug with screenshot(s) would be nice
<bdrung> seb128: yes. i like to sponsor Sweetsha1k longer to give him a confident and strong recommendation to reapply. i also want to review the packaging reboot.
<seb128> bdrung, ok, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you have a firefox bug about the image corruption that we can reassign/use?
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. I'm getting similar glitches with the menu as you in qtcreator ;)
<sil2100> So it seems you're not crazy after all!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Or we both are
<seb128> bdrung, btw I don't think the packaging reboot is a reasonable requirement to grant a ppu
<bdrung> seb128: i agree. the packaging reboot requires big changes in the packaging and therefore is good to have it reviewed.
<seb128> right
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, I'm not crazy, nor alonnnnnneeeee :)
<bdrung> i hope that the size of the packaging will be reduced to a "manageable" size by the reboot
<didrocks> sil2100: see? we can't push that to our users :)
<seb128> bdrung, well, you can wish that, and that webkit will take 1h to build rather than 10h in the futur
<seb128> bdrung, that's pretty irrevelant to ppu though...
<didrocks> hum interesting, so opera isn't just moving to webkit, it's moving to chromium webkit :)
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: I did scrub the DEP3, because the upstreaming was still a/ in progress and b/ in a private mail c/ the patch looks completely different as upstream reorged their repo anyway. Once you are there, there is little to fill into the form left ...
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: but sure -- can do.
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: btw wrt package reboot: http://lwn.net/Articles/540550/
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: then you can set "Forwarded: yes"
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: i am subscribed to your blog and read your post yesterday. :) it's very promising
<qengho> This chromium stable release has the first Lucid-breaking changes. Just a little bit longer....
<seb128> hum
<seb128> design wants https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131762588/searching%20the%20dash%20legal%20notice.html in the gnome-control-center info panel
 * seb128 ponders if that's best done with GtkTextView and manual hacking or by using webkit
<seb128> second is probably easier that textview hackery, but it means making g-c-c use webkit
<dobey> pitti: not sure what's not working there exactly. it should be working.
<pitti> dobey: ok, thanks for confirming; so I'll search for/file a bug then
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> i wonder whether to run the firefox tests in a full desktop session
<chrisccoulson> upstream are doing that
<chrisccoulson> that might fix some of the failures i have due to font settings etc
<ogra_> during build ?
<ogra_> the buildds will surely love you :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, no, during autopkgtest
<ogra_> ah :)
<chrisccoulson> what i need is a desktop session that doesn't require acceleration. now, where can i get one of those?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<ogra_> lol
<chrisccoulson> yay, tests! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1564
 * ogra_ applauds
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/libcmis-werror/revision/7
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: thanks. i uploaded it (after taking the patch description for debian/changelog)
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: also http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu-raring-4.0 <- updated and the rc1 is pushed to the ppas.
<Sweetsha1k> bdrung: note that lp#780399 seems not yet to be fixed (I just tried it), so needs some tweaking before it goes into raring.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ricotz> Sweetsha1k, big yeah for 4.0.1 rc1! :)
<chrisccoulson> hey, who's loading gtk3 in to firefox?
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=846863
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 846863 in Widget: Gtk "Crash in IA__gdk_keymap_get_for_display" [Critical,New]
 * chrisccoulson prepares stick
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, doesnt look like gtk3, libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.13
<ricotz> ah my bad
<chrisccoulson> errrrrrr, like, wtf?
<chrisccoulson> chr1s@farnsworth:~$ ldd /usr/lib/libunity-webapps.so.0.0.0 | grep gtk
<chrisccoulson>         libgtk-3.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0 (0x00007f338380b000)
<chrisccoulson> and it's not coming from another library:
<chrisccoulson> 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libgtk-3.so.0]
<desrt> hahahah
<desrt> this is almost as entertaining as why gnome-shell uses glx
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> actually, i don't feel like laughing now. this is ridiculous. i wonder how on earth this has ever worked?
<desrt> dynamic linking has always been vaguely non-deterministic
<chrisccoulson> i imagine that firefox used to do something that triggered the registration of GdkKeymap before libunity-webapps loaded
<chrisccoulson> and now it doesn't, and so type registration fails later on
<chrisccoulson> this sucks
<chrisccoulson> desrt, bug 1138473 ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1138473 in libunity-webapps (Ubuntu Raring) "libunity-webapps pulls gtk 3 in to Firefox" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1138473
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: libcmis fails to build on armhf
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: re libreoffice, the ~ppa1 needs to go away for the version
<bdrung> i will look into it more deeply tomorrow if the time permits
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: re libreoffice-common: can you move all files from /usr/lib/libreoffice/share to /usr/share/libreoffice and create a symlink from /usr/lib/libreoffice/share to /usr/share/libreoffice?
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: 2. please fix all breaks-without-version lintian warning
<bdrung> Sweetsha1k: 3. can you forward libreoffice-calc spelling-error-in-binary: usr/lib/libreoffice/program/vbaobj.uno.so paramater parameter
<bdrung> and there are other spelling errors (see informational lintian warning)
<desrt> RAOF: around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-02
<bryce> he's weekending by now probably
<Sarvatt> desrt: ^^
<RAOF> desrt: Briefly?
<desrt> RAOF: hey.  nothing major to worry about.  not worth a weekend ping, in any case :)
 * desrt was just fighting with the qxl driver, got a kinda-ok solution
<Chucrute301>   ubot2'
<robotnut> hi all
<robotnut> dumb question - how do i remove icons from the launcher - and keep them off even after reboot
<robotnut> - have the same set of icons that always appear on the launcher no matter how many times i remove them - they come back after reboot
<maxb> drives?
<robotnut> no
<robotnut> just standard apps - like writer calc ubuntu one etc etc
<maxb> weird
<robotnut> ya
<robotnut> its annoying
<robotnut> tried googling for the answer - but everyone says " duh right click remove "
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-03
<Clerk89> hi all. Question on RDP setup Ubuntu 12.10. How do I find the server name of the Win7 machine?
<Clerk89> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-24
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> hi pitti!
<larsu> happy Monday
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts? Dir auch!
 * pitti tries to readjust to CET
<larsu> sehr gut danke :)
<larsu> how was your sprint?
<pitti> larsu: long and intense, but I really enjoyed it
<larsu> the way sprints are supposed to be ;)
<pitti> working with jibel to solve a lot of autopkgtest issues, and with thomi to figure out the py3 test migration, and others
<pitti> larsu: jibel and I were actually sprinting in the morning, to Lake Merritt :)
<larsu> pitti: nice! I did that last time I was there as well. It's quite nice there
<pitti> larsu: yes, I still remember your "running barefeet" attempt :)
<larsu> that was before
<larsu> last time I had shoes ;)
<larsu> imagine that!
<larsu> (still only 3mm soles though)
<pitti> yeah, me too, my Vibram five-fingers
<pitti> but with them it's excellent
<pitti> I didn't see any glass splinters or similar anywhere, it's fairly clean
<larsu> did you go around the lake?
<pitti> no, we didn't have enough time for that, we started at 8 already
<larsu> crazy!
<pitti> larsu: did you ever go around? it looks like a total of 8 to 10 km
<pitti> we usually ran about 30 to 40 mins, up to ~ 6 km
<larsu> pitti: I did, but didn't plan to (it was just very nice weather that morning and I had time)
<larsu> but yeah, 10k is a bit much for a morning run :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy monday!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hereux lundi !
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ? bien rentré ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, le voyage était bien
<pitti> seb128: still feeling a bit zombie-like today, though :)
<seb128> jetlag for the loose
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> how was the QA week otherwise?
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?*
<pitti> seb128: well, not that bad this time; I didn't get a cold, that makes it much easier to bear
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> good
<pitti> seb128: intense, but productive; I really enjoyed being able to work hand in hand with jibel to fix a lot of britney/autopkgtest things, and with thomi to further the py3 test story
<Laney> hey seb128 & pitti
<Laney> i'm good thanks, fun weekend beer festivalling
<Laney> they were selling off cheap pies at the end which we ended up sharing with drunk people on the train back
<Laney> was funny
<seb128> nice
<pitti> hah
<seb128> did you have some nice weather for the festival?
<seb128> hum, u-c-c is blocked in trusty-proposed because indicator-sound is not available on all archs
 * seb128 demotes that depends to a recommends
<Laney> yeah, but it was inside anyway (mostly)
<seb128> I start thinking we should put that gsettings key in the shared schemas rather than indicator-sound
<larsu> seb128: I agree
<larsu> robert_ancell seems to dislike putting the key in indicatr-sound as well
<larsu> (judging by his comment on yesterday's MR)
<seb128> what mr?
 * seb128 didn't see that one
<seb128> oh, your fix scaling
<seb128> no :p
<seb128> nice done on that one btw, thanks for fixing it ;-)
<seb128> did you figure out how you ended up on a different version of the code?
<larsu> seb128: I meant the one for u-s-d
<larsu> seb128: no, I didn't figure that out - but fixing it this way was easier than rebasing (which I tried before and was a mess)
<seb128> larsu, I just saw that, stop working during W.E! ;-)
<larsu> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-settings-daemon/support-allow-amplified-volume/+merge/207838/comments/487783
<seb128> yeah, I just saw that
<larsu> seb128: I had kind of a late start on Friday and even though I worked later, too, I was missing some hours
<larsu> so yesterday I thought I might as well do it now :)
<seb128> larsu, ok, your call, just saying ;-)
<seb128> (I did some hacking as well to be honest, I looked at the users panel history issue yesterday evening :p)
<larsu> ts ts
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> larsu, I found new bugs for you btw!
<larsu> :'(
<seb128> but I'm not going to distract your from nautilus yet
<seb128> btw how reasonable does nautilus/menu look like?
<seb128> did you have time to look properly at it yet?
<larsu> yes, and I have half a patch already
<larsu> it seems very doable, but ask me again in a couple of hours
<seb128> ok
<larsu> building gnome apps is a huge warning-fest these days
<seb128> larsu, just for the record the other bugs I have for you are file-roller only starting one instance (e.g you can't open 2 archives from nautilus), seems like GTKish
<larsu> thanks to all the deprecations
<seb128> larsu, the other one is evince missing its context menu, which I guess has to do with your menu work
<seb128> yeah :/
<larsu> seb128: noted.
<larsu> hm, context menus work on links and such
<larsu> but are empty everywhere else
<seb128> same here
<larsu> are you sure they worked before?
<larsu> hm, probably... I'll investigate later
<seb128> larsu, yeah, just downgraded to the version before the gmenu patch, the context menu has preview/next/refresh/... items
<seb128> larsu, but yeah, no hurry, nautilus first, then bugfixes ;-)
<seb128> Laney, can you try the update on lp:~seb128/unity-control-center/users-backport-commits and tell me if you get a proper history?
<Laney> yep, give me a minute to send this email
<seb128> sure, thanks
<seb128> Laney, shrug I had a typo, if you already pulled please do it again, I've added an extra revision
<Laney> didn't yet
<seb128> good
<Laney> seb128: yay, looks good now
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<Laney> be nice to send that upstream
<seb128> right, I'm going to do that
<seb128> though https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692253 suggest they would prefer to have lightdm changed
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 692253 in User Accounts "user-accounts: empty login history window" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> I emailed robert_ancell about that, he replied
<seb128> "I have no idea about wtmp. I couldn't find any real spec for it."
<Laney> heh
<seb128> let's see if they are any details on why they don't like "pts" if they don't
<seb128> Laney doesn't like hacks/workarounds :p
<seb128> Laney, would you prefer if I build-depends on indicator-sound to make it depwait on those archs?
<Laney> that wouldn't fix the migration problem
<Laney> then you'd get out-of-date
<Laney> I would /maybe/ be okay if you arch-qualify the dependency, if it's for a realllllly short amount of time
<Laney> oh, just saw the mail - if you're fixing it today anyway then why not just do it like that the first time?
<seb128> shrug, wifi stopped transferring again and I didn't notice before IRC timeout
<seb128> Laney, not sure if my reply went through, I basically didn't want to mix landing of the fixes and of the schemas transition, but I'm going to reverse the order and start with the schemas
<Laney> nope, didn't get any message from you
<seb128> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725053 btw
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 725053 in User Accounts "History login empty on Ubuntu (doesn't list "pts" type sessions)" [Normal,New]
<Laney> seb128: nice, thanks
<seb128> Laney, do you feel like audio is part of "user-interface", or do we need a new schemas?
<seb128> let's do a "com.ubuntu.sound"
<Laney> I don't have a very good intuition for schema layouts
<seb128> GNOME has a "sound", doing the same
<Laney> we'll have the 'touch' versions too
<Laney> grr
<seb128> those are going to be deprecated though?
<Laney> that'd be nice
<Laney> oh, you mean the sound ones specifically
<Laney> yes
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/shared-sound-setting/+merge/207900
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/rename-sound-key/+merge/207905
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-sound/use-shared-key/+merge/207909
<seb128> Laney, I didn't add packaging transition for the key move since u-c-c had a version using the key out of trusty-proposed
<seb128> u-c-c *never* had*
<Laney> why would you need that?
<seb128> some transition?
<seb128> because I dropped the key for indicator-sound
<larsu> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> so if u-c-c had been using it and you updated the indicator u-c-c wouldn't be happy
<seb128> larsu, please update your u-s-d branche to depends on "gsettings-ubuntu-schemas (>= 0.0.1+14.04.20140224),"
<Laney> oh like a Breaks
<seb128> rather than indicator-sound
<Laney> seems okay to me
<seb128> Laney, right
<Laney> you added a blank line in POTFILES.skip :P
<seb128> Laney, shrug, blame my editor
<seb128> :p
<larsu> will do
<seb128> danke
<larsu> should I wait to top-approve i-sound until gsettings-ubuntu-touch lands?
<larsu> *-schemas
<Laney> it should be silo'd in together
<Laney> so doesn't matter
<seb128> what Laney says
<seb128> I'm going to put those 3 in a silo (once you acked them)
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: hey, are there plans to merge enigmail from debian at some point?
<seb128> what's the best way to see what keeps something in main?
<seb128> sorry, was meant for -devel
<seb128> (re-asking there)
<larsu> seb128: hm, u-s-d doesn't have auto-landing?
<larsu> I guess I can just reuse the MR from yesterday
<seb128> larsu, no, it's under CI train, the lander just need to list vcses
<seb128> larsu, yeah, just do another commit in the branch robert_ancell approved
<seb128> I'm going to land it later
 * larsu is totally confused by the new process
<larsu> mostly because I didn't really look into it yet
<seb128> larsu, basically things stopped being merged to trunk automatically
<seb128> larsu, the "lander" needs to list the merge requests that he/she wants to land, the system give you a ppa with that set (to test), then you press buttons for distro upload and once it's in distro it's merged back to trunk
<seb128> it just puts the distro/product upfront
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<larsu> that sounds like a good system actually
<seb128> it's quite nice indeed
<seb128> especially getting a ppa with all your changes
<larsu> ya
<seb128> like in that case I get all 3 sources, so I can test a real dist-upgrade
<larsu> MR is updated
<seb128> danke
<seb128> Laney, btw, I looked at doing proper commit backports for u-c-c, turns out bzr doesn't do real cherry-picks, it basically commit the diff of the change you merge
<Laney> yep
<seb128> so I can as well keep doing it the way I was doing it, copying diffs from the webui, it's more efficient :p
<Laney> you could use git-bzr to do nice cherry-picks :-)
<seb128> haha
<larsu> Laney: we're getting the new gtk sooner than you convince seb128 to use git :P
<seb128> I guess I could, or at least I should look at that when things are more quiet
<seb128> for now I'm sticking to my efficient workflow :p
<seb128> larsu, lol
<xnox> what do i need to do to make print-screen button work with unity-*-* ?
<xnox> well, it works as an audio bell at the moment =)
<Laney> are you *running* the latest unity-settings-daemon?
<xnox> Laney: you sound like apport "Unreportable error due to out of date packages"
<xnox> Laney: let's say i did reboot my machine in a week =)
<Laney> we uploaded a new one which fixed print screen being broken on friday (I think)
<seb128> (correct)
<Laney> xnox: unity-settings-daemon --replace
<xnox> Laney: hm, restart unity-settings-deamon would not work?
<seb128> that's what the command he gave is doing?
<seb128> (note that some apps don't pick up the correct theme again when you do that)
<xnox> seb128: yeah, xchat went all window95 on me =)
<seb128> right, xchat-gnome does the same
<xnox> however printscreen did work =)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> note that next time the key doesn't work, you can run gnome-screenshot from the dash
<seb128> it has an UI that let you capture the active win/screen/selection/after timeout
<Laney> mmm, I've not restarted u-s-d like that before
<Laney> try it
<seb128> it's nothing with the way it restarts
<seb128> it's just that some apps don't seem to pick up again theme, same thing happen in g-s-d segfaults and respawn
<Laney> wasn't talking about that issue
<seb128> oh ok
<xnox> Laney: restart unity-settings-daemon, mostly worked.
<Laney> I was scared it would restart some other things, but I haven't actually checked if that is true
<xnox> Laney: but since "stopped" is not emitted nothing should be torn-down, and some things might see "started" again, but that will not launch/relauch things that are already running anyway.
<didrocks> larsu: but it means you know how to launch a session upstart job with an env variable, right? :)
<seb128> didrocks, larsu and upstart? you must be confused :p
<larsu> hahahahah
<larsu> no, I don't
<seb128> it's like me and git
<seb128> :p
<larsu> didrocks: but aren't they already doing that with current unity8?
<didrocks> seb128: "launch a session upstart job with an env variable", I didn't see any larsu there :p
<didrocks> larsu: no, there is no env variable for that
<Laney> seb128: do you have a phone which isn't fully updated?
<seb128> Laney, I probably do, I updated on friday morning and follow the proposed channel
<seb128> Laney, why?
<Laney> willing to test the updates panel fix?
<Laney> I want to add https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/concurrent-check/+merge/207525 to it
<Laney> but I just updated
<seb128> sure
<Laney> for me it downloaded and prompted me to install
<Laney> but in the updates panel it span "Checking for updates" the whole time
<Laney> instead of showing the progress
<Laney> I'm wondering if this branch would fix that
<seb128> weird
<seb128> what should I test exactly?
<seb128> stock image + what?
<Laney> wait until I get this approved / reconfigured / built
<Laney> then add the PPA for the landing, upgrade to it, go into u-s-s, wait for "updates available" to show, click it and see if you see the download's progress and/or get prompted to install the update
<Laney> you need to be on automatically download on wifi
<seb128> ok
<seb128> just give me a ping with what you need to be tested, I'm keeping outdated until then
<Laney> if not, well, it didn't give me a corrupt download so it's way less broken than it was already
<Laney> would just be nice for the ui to work properly too
<seb128> k
<ochosi> Laney: sorry for the (probably silly) question, but you mentioned that light-locker-settings had been uploaded, still i can't find it in the trusty repos (https://bugs.launchpad.net/light-locker-settings/+bug/1281536)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1281536 in light-locker-settings "[needs-packaging] light-locker-settings" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Laney> ochosi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue
<Laney> it needs to be reviewed by an archive administrator
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> thanks!
 * ochosi bookmarks the page
<seb128> mpt, hey, could you review/comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283150? (it's a string suggestion)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283150 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Missing article in the new LIM option dialog" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> bregma, since when do we have a "no commit without bug reference" for unity?
<bregma> seb128, since I have to personally manually approve every single commit that goes in
<Laney> seb128: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/18/console when you get the new u-s-s, please try ^^^ steps
 * Laney lunches
<seb128> bregma, hum, k, I've the feeling that's not a discussion I wanted to have ... happy monday anyway then ;-)
<seb128> Laney, what should I try exactly? install that ppa and then try to update through system settings with wifi autodownload on?
<bregma> seb128, there's a bug that needs fixing, there's a MP that fixes it, what's wrong with requiring we be able to track work and make sure effort is not duplicated?
<seb128> bregma, nothing, I just don't like strict rules like that because it goes in the way of easy "just send a patch". If we have a bug about the issue we should link to the commit indeed ;-)
<seb128> bregma, btw what is blocking landing/enabling the hi-dpi work?
 * seb128 has been watching the silos/CI train for an unity entry since friday
<om26er> Laney, ^ same question here :)
<om26er> (when you get back) :)
<seb128> same question being
<seb128>  Laney, i compile system settings and run it on my desktop but its not showing any panels in it. what am i doing wrong ?
<seb128> om26er, how did you build it?
<om26er> seb128, mkdir 'build' outside of u-s-s source, and then in that build dir, cmake ../ubuntu-system-settings;make -j4
<seb128> om26er, that doesn't work
<om26er> seb128, do i need to specify some panel path ?
<seb128> let me check, I usually bzr bd
<seb128> om26er, it's looking into ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/share/ubuntu/settings/system for the .settings
<seb128> om26er, you need to define CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX I guess then
<seb128> e.g "cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr"
<om26er> seb128, and I would have to point that to the local dir, i would assume
<seb128> om26er, if you plan to add panels, otherwise getting the list from the system is probably good enoguh
<seb128> but we don't really support loading local panels (yeah, that's suboptimal), we usually test by copying over the system .so
<om26er> seb128, i am actually changing the autopilot tests to load everything from local dir if i am running tests locally and only use anything from the system if tests are running from outside of the source
<om26er> there can be cases where ubuntu-system-settings is not installed on the system
<seb128> good luck, we would welcome patches to load local plugins for sure
<seb128> but we don't have support in our cmake/plugin loader for that atm
<om26er> seb128, i would like to learn cmake better, so that's my chance there ;)
<seb128> seems so ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Bon jour!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm fine, thanks. Hope you are as well.
<GunnarHj> seb128: We are talking on bug #1164252 about seeding a few IM engines. The question is what would be possible considering the ISO size restrictions.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164252 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Improve default selection of IBus related packages" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164252
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm good thanks
<seb128> GunnarHj, can't we just make language-selector install those where it makes sense?
<GunnarHj> seb128: That's basically how it's done already. The point with seeding a few engines for a few big languages would be to make it possible to input 'funny characters' without installing respective language. A matter of convenience.
<seb128> you are also going to miss e.g fonts for that no?
<seb128> I think that if you want to type into e.g Japanese, you should install the language support for it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Fons are already seeded.
<GunnarHj> fonts
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, same issue as always
<GunnarHj> seb128: Guess so. ;-)
<seb128> we could pre-install everything in the archive in case somebody needs it
<seb128> but then you have big images and that has a cost on infra, download time, install time, etc
<seb128> not easy to make the cut on what is really useful or not
<seb128> you should maybe email ubuntu-devel@ about thaty
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I can do that, so we get input from a few others.
<seb128> right
<seb128> but things like
<seb128> "ibus-sunpinyin
<seb128> - pulls: libglade2-0 libsunpinyin3 python-glade2 sunpinyin-data
<seb128> - would need 25.5 MB"
<seb128> that seems a no go to me
<seb128> we don't want old unmaintained libs back on the iso
<seb128> 25MB is too much overhead as well
<seb128> the other ones seems more reasonable
<GunnarHj> seb128: OTOH, ibus-sunpinyin seems to be one of the most desired (according to happyaron and damage3025).
<Sweetshark> seb128: FWIW, I digged out openoffice.org-dictionaries (which are still at the state of go-oo 3.3) and updated them to libreoffice-dictionaries on libreoffice 4.2.1. Also killed dpatch, bumped dephelper and standards-version and made lintian happy. Would you review that? Its currently in a git repo as I hope Rene will take that to debian (after removing the slight ubuntufication).
<seb128> Sweetshark, I can review that, probably tomorrow rather than today though
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you drop me an email as reminder?
<Sweetshark> seb128: sure, that was kinda the timeline I was looking for ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, I still have nlpsolver on my list as well (just letting you know I didn't forget about it;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, any idea what's causing this? seems like a recent trusty change (bug 1278062)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1278062 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox crashes on startup (but apparently layunched properly to enable me to post this)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278062
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, is that a one user thing? we didn't change gtk+2 recently...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, there's quite a few
<seb128> weird
<seb128> buggy theme?
<Laney> what should I try exactly>
<Laney> 24/02 13:40:32 <Laney> wait until I get this approved / reconfigured / built
<Laney> 24/02 13:41:10 <Laney> then add the PPA for the landing, upgrade to it, go into u-s-s, wait for "updates available" to show, click it and  see if you see the download's progress and/or get prompted to install the update
<Laney> 24/02 13:41:21 <Laney> you need to be on automatically download on wifi
<seb128> Laney, right, testing that in a bit
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien
<hikiko> hello :)
<hikiko> 1 question: I'd like to be sure that I have deleted all the cached gsettings (to have the default values)
<hikiko> which directories do I have to check?
<attente> .config/dconf/user i think
<hikiko> I ve tried this mmm yes but maybe I re-set some accidentally :p
<hikiko> thank you attente :)
<seb128> hikiko, just "gsettings reset <key>"?
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<attente> or what seb128 said :P
<seb128> Laney, I get a "checking for update" that never stops spinning (or it's very slow to check)
<Laney> same
<Laney> so it didn't fix that
<Laney> wait a bit and see if you get the popover to actually install the update
<Laney> don't let the screen blank in case that bug still exists
<seb128> it seems to be download, seeing the latency increase on my IRC
<seb128> downloading even
<Laney> ya
<Laney> not sure if we should have this fixed before landing stuff?
<seb128> yeah, trying to :p
<Laney> does Diego irc?
<seb128> shrug, I wonder what it's doing, the update shouldn't be that much data!?
<seb128> is that a regression?
<Laney> mine was 230M or so
<seb128> he's "gatox"
<seb128> Laney, ok, got the popover "install&restart" screen
<seb128> what do you want me to do from there?
<seb128> decline so I keep in a state where I can test new changes?
<seb128> though I guess they are going to keep generating images, we should have a newer one with small delta soon
<seb128> (wth with the lag?)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> gatox: hey ;-)
<seb128> Laney, I think I should be over the lag
<gatox> second..... meeting
<Laney> Can you read the previous few minutes ↑?
<Laney> There's a problem with the update panel in system-settings if you enter it while a download is already in progress
<Laney> it spins 'checking for updates' and doesn't clear that
<Laney> seb128: you need some QoS man
<seb128> it's never an issue on my laptop with dist-upgrade, I don't know how the phone download manage to DoS
<Laney> one big thing vs many smaller ones I guess
<seb128> I wonder if they do uploads as well, that's usually what creates latency for me
<Laney> able to saturate your connection more
<seb128> likely
<seb128> so, should I apply the update?
<seb128> ogra, didrocks: when are you guys rolling a new image? ;-)
<Laney> lemme see if I can get this with --testing=update-manual-success
<ogra> seb128, latest at 3am UTC
<ogra> seb128, we have issues that we need to identify first
<seb128> ok
<ogra> (android 4.4 switch was on the weekend)
<seb128> let me decly that upgrade then
<seb128> decline even
<seb128> I need to be outdated to be able to test the upgrade panel
<seb128> ogra, thanks
<hikiko> seb128, I didn't manage to reproduce this bug: #1283297 but from what I see in the backlog, his key (monitor_name) was empty, so I've fixed the race condition where we have an empty monitor_name, so, if you have a moment, could you verify that you don't get a seg fault before I do the MP?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283297 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "unity-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_lookup_value()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283297
<ogra> :)
<seb128> hikiko, ok, testing that in a bit
<hikiko> thanks a lot seb128
<gatox> Laney, seb128 i'm back.... which seems to be the problem with updates?? i didn't follow
<seb128> gatox, if you have "download auto on wifi" and do "system-settings -> wait to see the banner with update available -> click on it", the updates panel has the "check fo update with spinner" displayed for the whole download time
<gatox> seb128, can you file a bug and assign that to me? I'll try to take a look at that today or tomorrow
<seb128> Laney, ^ do we have one already?
<Laney> No, because it's caught up with all the stuff being tested for the other updates problem
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hopefully some CJK users add their views on the list. I'm just a 'middle man'. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, let's see
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks for stepping up for those users ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: No problem. I tend to jump at everything i18n...
<Laney> gatox: I'm thinking we should hold back on releasing this batch of updates (re-enabling the main screen check) until this problem is fixed
<seb128> Laney, the "displays spinner rather than the download bar" is a regression from the silo? in which case, yes please
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> like it's better than it was when we had the first bug
<Laney> but worse than just not having the two checks
<seb128> hikiko, the commit looks fine, why did you move the adj line though? also please use g_warning() rather than fprintf(stderr...)
<hikiko> ok :)
<hikiko> which adj line?
<hikiko> I guess accidentally
 * desrt raises an eyebrow
<hikiko> I'll put it back
<seb128> hikiko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.race-cond-empty-monitor-name/revision/12728
<seb128> it just seems and unecessary change
<seb128> thanks
<hikiko> I wanted to move it
<seb128> desrt, good morning, how are you?
<hikiko> because it's C and you have to put the decl on top
<desrt> seb128: good.  just wondering what gvariant abuse is going on today :)
<hikiko> but forgot to paste the line :s
<hikiko> fail :///
<hikiko> oh no, it's not a fail I moved it
<seb128> desrt, haha
<hikiko> seb128, it's just 2 lines above
<seb128> hikiko, right, I was just wondering "why" you moved it ... the declaration makes sense ;-)
<seb128> hikiko, so please change the fprintf to a g_warning (no need of the "\n" in the string)
<seb128> hikiko, looks fine to submit then ;-)
<hikiko> yes I ll push that and do an mp in a moment thanks a lot for the review :)
<seb128> thanks for the work
<desrt> hikiko: did you know of https://developer.gnome.org/glib/unstable/glib-GVariant.html#g-variant-dict-init ?
<seb128> it seems a bit weird that we get a null monitor in some cases, but that's not your fault
<desrt> this is in the distro at this point, so usable for this release, i think...
<seb128> indeed
<desrt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-control-center-team/unity-control-center/trunk/view/head:/panels/display/cc-display-panel.c#L566 is a bit scary :)
<desrt> another fprintf(stderr, ...) there as well -- but that one should just be removed entirely.  it's not possible for str to be NULL there.
<ritz> Sweetshark, hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Low,Confirmed]
<ritz> what is the probability of including this fix in precise
<desrt> this function also calls malloc() instead of g_new() and then leaks the result
<hikiko> seb128,
<desrt> hikiko: did you write the add_dict_entry() stuff?
<desrt> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/79876/61464139/ should do the same, a lot easier
<desrt> also: it's better to use g_settings_get_value() and g_settings_set_value() instead of the varargs API when dealing with a GVariant*
<Laney> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1284217 --- will you have time to work on this quite soon?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284217 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[updates] Displays a spinner indefinitely when an update download was started externally" [Critical,Triaged]
<gatox> Laney, could you add a screenshot, so i'm sure i understood that correctly?
<Laney> Not really, but imagine a spinner that says "Checking for updates"
<Laney> Tell me what you don't think is clear and I will see if I can improve it
<hikiko> yes
<hikiko> yes desrt
<desrt> hikiko: it takes a bit of time to 'get used to' gvariant :)
<hikiko> true :) I didn't know there's such a tool (GVariantBuilder)
<desrt> in general i recommend using the iter/builder interfaces where possible -- they make things a lot easier
<hikiko> I was not familiar with gvariants desrt and since the iterator was very well documented I used that
<hikiko> I'll have these in mind
<desrt> hikiko: the code i pasted should work as a drop-in replacement for the add_dict_entry() you had before but i didn't test it or anything
<seb128_> hikiko, let's maybe land the fix and default position on the slider in that mp and do another one tomorrow for cleaning the code a bit/addressing desrt's comments?
<hikiko> should I change it in the unity-control-center desrt ?
<chrisccoulson> who killed freenode?
<desrt> hikiko: i think seb has the right idea...
<gatox> Laney, ah, i understand the problem now.... to be honest, i think i can start working on that maybe on thursday, but probably not before
<desrt> hikiko: there are memory leaks and unnecessary checks in the old code (gvariant and gsettings are both quite strict about things never being NULL, so these checks are not necessary)... but this can wait until tomorrow
<seb128_> desrt, thanks for the review btw ;-)
<seb128_> desrt, did you see my ping for the one from attente btw?
<seb128> seems like there was a split
<seb128> not sure what went through
<hikiko> sure desrt and seb128_
<seb128> hikiko, thanks
<hikiko> thanks for the reviews/help :)
<desrt> seb128: i think i reviewed the attente one already?
<desrt> unless there is a new one
<desrt> hikiko: np :)
<seb128> desrt, that one is the mnemonic for u-g-m, I don't see a comment from you on https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/gtk-enable-mnemonics/+merge/207752
<desrt> seb128: indeed i didn't see this one
<seb128> k
<seb128> it would be nice if you could review it
<seb128> no hurry, that doesn't need to be today
<desrt> i already don't like it :p
<seb128> haha
<seb128> attente, hide from desrt :p
<desrt> + gulong settings_notify_handler_id;
<desrt> 'oh my....'
<attente> lol
<desrt> this is a double whammy
<desrt> first of all... handler IDs are not cool... second of all... you're trying to dynamically deal with this being changed at runtime.... that should be fun :)
 * desrt digs in for a fun review
<hikiko> have a good evening everyone :)
<Laney> bah, I can't reproduce that bug on the desktop
<seb128> Laney, the system-update one?
<Laney> ya
<desrt> attente: commented.
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> testing=update-auto-success actually does a long running download
<attente> desrt, thanks
<seb128> ok, time to get ready for sport, have a good evening everyone!
<desrt> seb128: did you join a curling club?
<Laney> 3GRR
<seb128> desrt, lol, no, I'm not sure we have any of those ;-)
<seb128> "just" tennis so far, that's enough for me
<Laney> it works on the phone with --testing too
<desrt> seb128: oh.  what sport then? ;)
<desrt> indoors, i hope :)
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> they have indoor and outdoor
<seb128> we play indoor during winter
<desrt> (even when used for actual sports, this sentence sounds weird) :)
<seb128> on that note, time to pack my stuff and go,see you tomorrow
<desrt> enjoy :)
<mterry> Laney, I finally got around to looking at your as-ringtone branch
<Laney> old skool
<mterry> Laney, after a merge from trunk, it works fine.  Was about to approve, but what is the story with the SecurityPrivacy changes in that branch?
<mterry> Just some old cleanup?
<Laney> mterry: the AS schemas all move to a separate package
<mterry> Laney, and the names have changed, so we don't have a conflict currently?  i.e. these are just old files sitting around?
<Laney> actually it's already in distro
<Laney> I should have set a prereq branch / merged trunk into that one
<mterry> Laney, ah.  Can you fill out the new checklist stuff for that branch?
<Laney> woah
<Laney> what checklist?
<mterry> Laney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> haha
<robert_ancell> desrt, in the lightdm tests, sometimes lightdm blocks on shutdown in g_bus_unown_name. Is there any reason that you can think of why that might happen?
<desrt> robert_ancell: blocks for how long?  forever?
<robert_ancell> desrt, it seems to be so
<desrt> any fork() in that process?
<robert_ancell> the usuals, yes
<desrt> as in, fork() only if immediately followed by exec()?
<robert_ancell> they should be, but that's where I'm going to look next
<desrt> could be a weird bug in the worker or something... does your testing involve a virtual dbus environment?
<desrt> we have some issues with test busses disappearing....
<robert_ancell> desrt, it has it's own test bus, but it's run in a parent process so it shouldn't disappear
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, I think it might be some dodgy forking, I'll work on that
<desrt> robert_ancell: does the backtrace show blocking on a mutex, a cond, a poll() or what?
<desrt> ah... well, let me know if you fail to find fork issues
<robert_ancell> desrt, I haven't got a backtrace because the harness makes it a bit hard to get one
<robert_ancell> will do
<robert_ancell> desrt, where is that list of fork safe functions?
<desrt> robert_ancell: it'
<desrt> robert_ancell: there is none because it's highly contextual, but in general the list in signal(7) should all be safe
<robert_ancell> that's the one I was thinking of
<mterry> Laney, did you have a branch prepared to use these settings in telephony-service or shall I go and do that?
<mterry> Laney, oh also, I recall there was a trivial conflict with trunk for your as-branch.  So it'll need an update before merging
<Laney> mterry: There is one (how did you test it without that?)
<mterry> Ah, I found https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/telephony-service/accountsservice/+merge/201630
<mterry> Laney, I tested it manually by poking AS
<Laney> nod
<Laney> I'll merge trunk now
<mterry> Laney, those gross gdbus lines are second nature to me now  :)
<Laney> I'm getting pretty good at them too
<Laney> the variant syntax confused me at first
<mterry> yeah
<Laney> there we go, merged trunk
<Laney> did you check that the migration worked?
<mterry> Laney, yup
<mterry> Laney, like a charm
<Laney> great
<mterry> Laney, also...  Is volume a shared setting yet?
 * mterry looks at code
<mterry> OK, it isn't.  Hm
 * mterry looks into making that happen
<Laney> Isn't that pulse?
<Laney> it's not handled by system-settings, and it would feel weird to me to put it into either gsettings or AS
<mterry> Laney, what about having indicator-sound sync from pulse to AS?  Pulse doesn't have a native way for the greeter to see each user's volume, I assume
<brainwash> doesn't pulseaudio stop playing sound after switching to the greeter?
<mterry> Laney, it wouldn't be the authoritative storage place for it, just a synced value
<mterry> brainwash, this is more about the greeter being able to play some sounds like incoming text or call ringtone
<mterry> (at the right volume)
<brainwash> ah, ok
 * robert_ancell -> lunch
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-25
<Mirv> morning desktopers
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> cyphermox: (wpa) "1.x branch is considered to have reached itsend-of-life. If you are still using 1.x (or any older version), you arerecommended to update to the 2.1 release" (released two weeks ago)
<Mirv> not that myself saw problems with 2.0 either, but I knew Debian bug claimed there were many bugs with that
<Mirv> I'm now rolling with the 2.1 from Anders' PPA https://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> Hey Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> i'm good thanks
<Laney> you? how was the curling?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> "curling" was good :p
<Laney> curling those yellow balls over the net ...
<seb128> the stone was just yellow and round and we had devices to handle it :p
<seb128> how was your evening? did you go climbing?
<Laney> yeah but I hurt my finger a little bit so I didn't stay that long to not make it worse
<Laney> so came back and played games ;-)
<seb128> utch
<seb128> good thinking to not insist on it though
<Laney> yeah, things happen
<seb128> xnox, hey, saw the most recent comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity/fix-packaging/+merge/207920 ?
<xnox> seb128: yeah
<seb128> xnox, seems like the CI error are your fault and not in trunk ;-)
<xnox> seb128: yeah
<seb128> can you fix? ;-)
<xnox> seb128: i'm on my laptop however, with my desktop having memtest errors =/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> time to go to buy some new ram I guess?
<xnox> seb128: well, it's started on monday, and on sunday i did "clean" my computer....
<seb128> the perfect is the enemy of good?
<seb128> well, joke aside, good luck getting your desktop back in shape
<seb128> still would be nice if you could fix that mp from your laptop meanwhile ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, do you know what's the status of unity's landing?
<seb128> bregma put a landing ask with 3 vcses but didn't validate it
<seb128> larsu, hey, how is the nautilus hacking going? do you have any estimate how much work that's going to be to add a traditionnal menu to it?
<xnox> seb128: fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity/no-debug-symbols/+merge/208093
<xnox> seb128: the rest is spurious changes, that I'll keep on working.
<seb128> xnox, ok, thanks
<xnox> seb128: since e.g. i think it's redundant to have make-check-headless, and e.g. xvfb-run should be sufficient to run all tests at all times.
<xnox> (without compromising on any GL/NUX textures)
<jibel> mlankhorst, hey, could you have a look at bug 1284536, seb128 suggested it might be an xorg bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284536 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in two_way_long_needle()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284536
<seb128> jibel, mlankhorst: it's segfaulting in swrast_dri.so
<seb128> so either it's a bug there, or unity using wrong calls/not fallbacking properly
<larsu> seb128: today I learned that I should reconnect to irssi after suspending :(
 * larsu was wondering why it is so quiet in irc this morning
<seb128> larsu, "why is the world so calm today" ;-)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> larsu, good morning!
<larsu> seb128: hi!
<larsu> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> how are you?
<larsu> very good
<larsu> I'm making good progress on nautilus
<seb128> nice
<larsu> it seems like there are no crazy actions
<larsu> if I'm right about that, I'll probably have a patch before eod
<seb128> did you see my question about that?
<seb128> not sure if you have backlog or not
<larsu> (a first version of course)
<larsu> seb128: yes, I did
<larsu> I wanted to tell you last night, but had to rush
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> I was after an estimate
<seb128> like if that's 3 weeks worth of work that's not worth it for the this cycle
<seb128> if you plan for eod, double for budget and say it's going to be ready this week
<seb128> which is good enough for me ;-)
 * xnox loves seb128 planning skillz =)
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks hugs seb128 and larsu on unity-settings-daemon
<didrocks> was waiting for that for so long!
 * seb128 hugs didrocks ;-)
<didrocks> Trevinho: are you around now that I guess it's a quieter time for you for some debugging on this decorator? :)
 * larsu doesn't have anything to do with that but hugs didrocks anyway
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks>   [ Lars Uebernickel ]
<didrocks>   * media-keys: add support for allow-amplified-volume When that key is
<seb128> larsu, it's your work dude :p
<didrocks>     set, the maximum volume is PA_VOLUME_UI_MAX instead of
<didrocks>     PA_VOLUME_NORM. This makes it consistent with the sound indicator
<didrocks>     and system settings.
<didrocks> it was denouncing you!
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> didrocks: oh, I thought you meant u-s-d itself
<larsu> ya I did that one. Hug accepted and appreciated!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> ah, it's in u-s-d, I was just speaking about the last upload :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> seb128: so, just to be clear, you told me you didn't get that bug
<didrocks> which is:
<didrocks> 1. ensure you have a terminal window not maximized
<didrocks> click on a menu item in the decorator
<didrocks> then, press left
<didrocks> (well, 2. and 3. ;))
<xnox> larsu: \o/ finally full-max-sound instead of cripple one =)
<didrocks> -> for me, the menu opened is then the global menu
<seb128> didrocks, it cycles in the local menu for me
<didrocks> I really have a weird version of the decoration :p
<larsu> xnox: testing appreciated :)
<seb128> didrocks, does it work in a guest session? ;-)
<didrocks> seems I got the low-cost one :p
<didrocks> let me see
<xnox> larsu: as soon as my desktop bisects which of the 4 RAM modules is busted.
<xnox> =)
<xnox> with memtest
<larsu> haha, have fun!
<didrocks> and of course, it's working in a guest session
<didrocks> I don't even have global menu shown at all
<didrocks> when the app isn't maximized
<didrocks> (and local menu was enabled by default on my session)
<didrocks> not sure what happens, let me see u-c-c
<didrocks> so…
<didrocks> I have lim
<didrocks> where the option in appearance is set to global menu
<didrocks> and nothing in dconf…
<didrocks> ok, now that I opened u-c-c, no more global menu (I think it set to global)
<didrocks> and after selecting "in windows titlebar", I don't have that bug anymore
<seb128> do you still have the wrong buttons?
<seb128> seems like your config was in a weird state
<didrocks> yeah, I have the wrong buttons though
<didrocks> it's weird, I removed the compiz config though…
<seb128> dconf config or .compiz directory?
<didrocks> both…
<seb128> brb, restarting with unity-lock-screen
<mlankhorst> seb128: probably a llvmpipe bug then
<seb128> mlankhorst, can you help getting it fixed, or at least reported to the right bug tracker?
<mlankhorst> some way to reproduce would be nice
<mlankhorst> drisw_update_tex_buffer (drawable=<optimized out>, ctx=<optimized out>, res=<optimized out>) at ../../../../../../../src/gallium/state_trackers/dri/sw/drisw.c:320
<mlankhorst> look like garbage
<seb128> does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055166 looks similar to you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055166 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove() from drisw_update_tex_buffer() from dri_set_tex_buffer2() from operator() from compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from ... from unity::UnityWindow::DrawWindowDecoration" [High,Triaged]
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> same backtrace
<seb128> duflu wrote "This one is coming from Unity trying to hand-draw decorations."
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ is that an issue you are aware of/working on?
<mlankhorst> some way to reproduce would be nice, even if it means running things in valgrind
<seb128> mlankhorst, seems like the way to reproduce is "try to run unity from trusty in software rendering mode"
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah but LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 compiz is probably not enough
<seb128> jibel, ^ do you have a way to reproduce the issue?
<mlankhorst> that should be the way to force sw rendering at least
<didrocks> ok, found it
<didrocks> it's a form-factor=desktop
<didrocks> which triggered this
<didrocks> Trevinho: ^
<seb128> where is that form-factor setting?
<seb128> what are the other values?
<didrocks> it was an old key, not sure where, I'm trying to get back to a working setup first :)
<didrocks> (it was in unity code for sure)
 * didrocks lost ctrl + alt + T, even if it's set as shortcut
<didrocks> (and yes, it's working in a guest session)
<seb128> didrocks, it's nice to know that the unity team has all those "if username === didrocks" codepaths, make you feel like special ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, it's so painful :p
<didrocks> I clearly don't understand what is eating ctrl + alt + T
<didrocks> if I reassign to ctrl + alt + u, no issue
<didrocks> and nothing in dconf dump /
<didrocks> seb128: btw, it's not the form factor that failed before
<didrocks> seb128: it was before of the decor plugin was loaded
<didrocks> becauseù
<didrocks> because*
<seb128> didrocks, ctrl-alt-t is handled by compiz itself
<didrocks> so the migration didn't work
<seb128> it's in the special keybindings there
<didrocks> yeah, in system settings
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> control center
<seb128> no
<seb128> ctrl-alt-t is handled in a special way in compiz
<seb128> not through the normal keybindings handling
<didrocks> it was before handled as a normal keybinding with the gnome compat
<didrocks> so, where is it supposed to be defined now?
<Laney> that UI works for me to configure it
<didrocks> same here, if I set to anything else than Ctrl + alt + t :/
<seb128> didrocks, ctrl-alt-t is set specifically in "compat with GNOME "in cssm
<seb128> try to unset it from there?
<didrocks> seb128: well, it disabled it in u-c-c at the same time
<didrocks> (as it's the same key)
<didrocks> and yeah, Ctrl + alt + T doesn't work
<didrocks> setting ctrl + alt + U works :/
<seb128> weird :/
<didrocks> I tried creating a custom command as well…
<mlankhorst> but back to the bug, how do I reproduce it?
<seb128> I wonder if compiz/u-s-d fight for the key grabiing
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's the most plausible one
<seb128> mlankhorst, the compiz/software rendering one?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<seb128> mlankhorst, did you try to run compiz under LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1?
<seb128> mlankhorst, the reports seem to be along the line of "boot trusty daily iso in a virtualbox without 3d support"
<mlankhorst> ah misunderstood it :P
<didrocks> seb128: hum
<didrocks> if I restart compiz
<didrocks> it works
<didrocks> let me try to logout/back
 * mlankhorst adds a bunch of dbgsyms
 * seb128 shakes fist at upstart and ssh-agent
<seb128> which is that thing so unreliable?
<mlankhorst> we should move to systemd
<didrocks> ok, working now
<didrocks> so yeah, probably a race
<didrocks> still worried that the decor plugin wasn't removed on upgrade though
<seb128> it was for me
<seb128> it's weird because I even tried to readd it for testing and it seemed like unity would force unload it if it was loaded
<seb128> bah, "Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed) "
<Laney> beta week!
<seb128> Laney, how comes it affects ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<seb128> I saw we blocked only seeds
<Laney> seeded-in-ubuntu ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Laney> webbrowser-app is on the image now remember
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> our turn to get back to the touch guys by blocking their landing due to desktop freezes? :p
<seb128> didrocks, no UI toolkit fixes for you! :p
<didrocks> seb128: I don't really care/wanted that change anyway :p
<seb128> didrocks, no pulseaudio fix for you! (better? :p)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that one will maybe be discussed a little bit more :p
 * seb128 though we had shorter freezes nowadays
<Laney> this is shorter
<seb128> Laney, is it worth asking for u-c-c u-s-d to be moved in, or should I just wait for the end of week?
 * seb128 hates beta freezes
<Laney> it'll be thursday
 * seb128 uses the "merge back in trunk even if not in destination" flag from didrocks
<Laney> depends how urgently you think they should go in
<seb128> I'm annoyed by things not being merged back in trunk more than by them not going to release
<seb128> but CI train link both
<didrocks> and you can thank me for implementing overriding when used responsibly :)
<seb128> didrocks, indeed, thanks! ;-)
<seb128> I'm just going to do that
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> I've already been abusing it while u-c-c was blocked in proposed some days ago
<didrocks> as long as you care for it moving it and know the version isn't busted, that's fine :)
<seb128> yeah, that's fine
 * seb128 looks at excuses and sees all those nices bugfixes being hostage of beta freeze
<seb128> oh well, it's only a few days
<jibel> mlankhorst, bug 1284588 is the same compiz crash with symbols for libgl1-mesa-dri, but retracing failed. so not very useful
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284588 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in _wordcopy_fwd_aligned()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284588
<mlankhorst> dup it :p
<mlankhorst> hm looks like a drisw bug http://paste.debian.net/83976/
<seb128> mlankhorst, did you manage to reproduce then?
<desrt> seb128: did you win? :)
<seb128> desrt, oh, yesterday was training, no win or loosing ;-)
<seb128> desrt, good morning!
<desrt> everybody wins!
<desrt> good morning :)
<seb128> indeed
<larsu> desrt: morning, how's it going?
<desrt> good
<desrt> my gmain stuff is already starting to land, a cycle early :)
<desrt> still a lot of work there, though... turns out the relationship between GMainContext and GSource is slightly complicated.  go figure.
<desrt> hikiko: hey... i was looking at that add_dict_entry() code again and i actually found a very serious problem.  i'd recommend replacing it with that new code ASAP.  i don't think that it's doing what you think it's doing, at all
<desrt> hikiko: in particular, you will probably notice that you can get duplicated dictionary entries...
<desrt> char str[512];
<desrt> g_variant_get_child (tmp, 0, "s", &str);
<desrt> this will not put the string into that buffer... rather, it will put a pointer to a string into the buffer -- which you will then interpret as a string
<desrt> the only reason this code doesn't crash outright is because the only thing you do with it is a strcmp and at some point out of 512 it is sure to contain a '\0'...
<hikiko> desrt, thanks, I ll check it in a while and change it to use the builder, I didnt get any duplicated entries though
<hikiko> I had a debug function that was printing the dict
<desrt> interesting...
<hikiko> and everything looked fine
<hikiko> I'll be back in 15 minutes (lunch) to see what's wrong and give you the code that prints the entries
<hikiko> to check
<hikiko> if you like
<desrt> hikiko: would be interesting if you added a printf() for 'str' each time around that loop, just before the strcmp -- i think you'd be surprised at what's in there
<hikiko> yes I had one let me show you
<hikiko> I just deleted them in the final branch
<desrt> ohhhh... wait.
<desrt> i take it back
<desrt> this is EXTREMELY confusing:
<desrt>   char str[512];
<desrt> later...
<cyphermox> Mirv: I have 2.0 in my own PPA, been testing it for a while
<desrt>   {
<desrt>     int val = 0; char *str;
<desrt> i misunderstood it because of that
<seb128> desrt, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1284647?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284647 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gsettings crashed with SIGSEGV in g_settings_backend_dispatch_signal()" [Medium,New]
<desrt> yup
<seb128> thanks
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes I know, I got it from there during the spring and now updated to 2.1 which continues to work fine (+ probably better)
<desrt> seb128: i've seen this bug from time to time...
<seb128> desrt, likely https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710367 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 710367 in gsettings backend "Crash in g_settings_backend_dispatch_signal()" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> but always somewhat rare and difficult to trace
<desrt> seb128: i'm pretty sure it's an invalid use of gsettings, but it's a use that i plan to make valid...
<desrt> since it's common and (honestly) not that much to expect that it would already work this way
<seb128> desrt, the launchpad report is from the "gsettings" command line...
<desrt> that's new.
<seb128> do you have invalid gsettings use in there? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: it's possible :)
 * desrt wants to see this stack trace :)
<desrt> seb128: now you have my attention :)
<seb128> desrt, it's on the bug
<desrt> seb128: looking
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227 what happened to the history? :s :/
<xnox> seb128: unity8-desktop-session is stuck in proposed =(
<xnox> seb128:     * arm64: unity8-desktop-session-mir
<seb128> hikiko, you pushed over the wrong location yesterday, that nuked it
<xnox> can't wait to try it on my convertable
<hikiko> oh nooooo
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.per-monitor-fonts-scale-factor-slider/+merge/205227/comments/484957 <- I am looking for that func btw
<hikiko> well be back in 15 minutes to either find it or rewrite it
<hikiko> because I was printing everything before/after get/set
<hikiko> and the values were ok
<hikiko> desrt, ^ brb to find it
<desrt> hikiko: don't worry about printing it out.  i believe you now :)
<mlankhorst> seb128: hm the failling crash reported by valgrind call maps to a BadRequest for XGetGeometry
<desrt> hikiko: the way you declared a variable in one way globally and then shadowed it with a variable of the same name declared inside of a block on the same line as a variable of a different type confused me.  you should not do that :)
<seb128> xnox, is that because it's not installable on that arch?
<xnox> seb128: yeah.
<xnox> seb128: which is shocking, given that it's a new package....
<seb128> xnox, should be add an hackish build-depends on unity8 to depwait on e.g arm64?
<xnox> seb128: i see, it does increase uninstall coun by one =)
<xnox> seb128: dep-wait is usually the best way, yes.
<seb128> xnox, I don't understand briney
<desrt> seb128: i hate gobject
<seb128> britney
<seb128> why do we care about installability of things that have never been installable?
<desrt> (read: i figured out the bug)
<seb128> it sucks to have to b-d on unity8
<seb128> desrt, found the issue?
<seb128> "good" (is it easy to fix/workaround?)
<desrt> no
<seb128> what's the issue?
<xnox> seb128: oh, it cares about total number only. So e.g. it will hapily trade: unity uninstallable, for unity8-desktop-session, such that total number of uninstallable packages on the architecture stays same or goes down.
<desrt> basically, if a signal arrives just as someone drops the last ref on a gsettings (irrespective of if they have a signal connected or not) then a race occurs -- and if the signal handler grabs the mutex first, it will increase the reference count on the object that is in the middle of destruction.... but in the other thread, we are waiting on the mutex acquire in the remove-from-list function.... after we unlock, we have a ref on the dead object, but 
<xnox> seb128: this is to prevent arch-scew on first time a package is uploaded.
<xnox> seb128: cause it can't know if it's uninstallable.... or it's just arch:all etc packages weren't built yet.
<desrt> seb128: it has to do with how our weak reference notifies really have nothing at all to do with object lifecycle, but rather with disposing
<seb128> desrt, irc cut at "but"
<desrt> but it will still be removed from the list.... and then we access the list and crash.
<xnox> seb128: at least this is what i gather. that's why removing packages can be dangerous, cause it will go "oh look uninstall count went up, and i can shove random crap in and uninstall count will stay the same"
<desrt> there were two 'but' there.  hope that was the right one :)
<seb128> hum, "fun"
<desrt> seb128: fun and very difficult to fix.
<seb128> it was
<seb128> good luck :/
 * desrt has a complicated plan that just moved a few notches up his todo list
<seb128> xnox, I guess that makes sense, in practice we just got bitten often there because of qt5 missing on those arch, we need 5.2 to land
<xnox> seb128: oh, are you landing it now, then?! =)
<xnox> *shiny*
<seb128> I wish we would, I'm not the one deciding
<xnox> it's a negative cost-saving at this point, the longer we delay the less time we have to resolve things.
<seb128> bregma, can you make unity8-desktop-session b-d on unity8? cf backlog for details, basically britney doesn't like the fact it builds on arm64 but can't be installed there because unity8 isn't available on it
<seb128> xnox, yeah, you don't need to convince me, but the touch team has that 0 regression rule
<bregma> seb128, sure, I guess, but wouldn't specifying [!arm64] be cleaner?
<hikiko> back
<hikiko> ok desrt :)
<hikiko> desrt, if you agree, I ll leave it like that for the moment to fix more urgent errors (I mean since this is not a real bug but a better coding style) and come back to it at a later point
<desrt> hikiko: sounds good -- but there is still a leak in there :)
<desrt> so don't wait too long
<hikiko> leak?
<desrt> ya... you call malloc() [instead of g_new...] and then don't call free()
<hikiko> oh that's a bug then :D
<hikiko> I ll fix this!!
<larsu> desrt: do you mind writing these all down in a comment on the MR so that it's documented?
<desrt> hikiko: if you're going to do that, then just rewrite using GVariantBuilder :)
<hikiko> desrt, ok! I will push in a while
<desrt> hikiko: i'm happy to review when you're done
<ogra> does anyone know how rtkit makes sure to get the right cgroup setup for pulse in the desktop ?
<ogra> we have an issue on the phone (where pulse is just fired up by an upstart session job) where rtkit dislikes to give any realtime capabilities to pulse
<ogra> seems this works flawless on my trusty laptop
<didrocks> ok, going for a run
<ogra> (i assume that the session manager configures something we are missing in the phone setup, i just cant seem to find what/where)
<ochosi> tedg: hey! how's it going with the indicator-upstart transition?
<ali1234> tedg: i was just looking at your indicator branches and i'm slightly worried by all the "OnlyShowIn:Unity" everywhere...
<seb128> bregma, well, then you would have a unity8-desktop-session-mir binary that isn't working since it wouldn't bring unity8
<seb128> bregma, you could as well change the arch: any to list the archs where unity8 is available then
<seb128> which is another valid option
<Laney> ali1234: indeed, that seems weird --- as those xdg autostart files aren't even needed under an upstart user session
<ali1234> one of them actually has "OnlyShowIn:Unity;Xfce"
<Laney> my poor gnome session
<ali1234> so i'm mostly wondering why the others don't
<ali1234> elementary also uses this stuff
<mdeslaur> ogra: IIRC, it has nothing to do with cgroups. rtkit listens on the system bus. pulse requests to be bumped to realtime, rtkit adjusts priority
<Laney> what's their OnlyShowIn value?
<Laney> anyway, leave a review comment
<mdeslaur> ogra: you need a working policykit (does that work on the phone?)
<ali1234> i have absolutely no idea, but i could find out i suppose
<tedg> ochosi, Okay, they're blocked on the android stuff in Ubuntu Touch right now :-(
<ogra> mdeslaur, and if CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is set in the kernel and unconfigured this can only be done for root
<ogra> at least according to the kernel docs
<tedg> ali1234, Yeah, I just didn't want to have them start everywhere if they get installed.  I put XFCE on the ones I thought you guys used.
<Laney> dunno, you could just remove that line
<Laney> but then people who don't want it would get it
<mdeslaur> ogra: yes, rtkit runs as root
<tedg> ali1234, Happy to update or change them.
<ali1234> tedg: well i personally use messages, sound, sync, bluetooth, and application
<ogra> mdeslaur, runs as "rtkit" here
<ali1234> oh and datetime
<ali1234> basically all of them
<ali1234> i don't think we have decided which ones will be default - that rather depends on which ones actually work for us, which currently is none of them
<tedg> ali1234, So do you think the services should start on XFCE if they're installed?
<ali1234> yes
<ochosi> and power
<mdeslaur> ogra: the daemon drops privs buts keeps CAP_SYS_NICE
<ali1234> certainly if indicator-plugin is on the panel
<Laney> and GNOME
<tedg> Okay, I can do that.  You guys can override if you want to control that.
<ali1234> since we use upstart, we can run them only if the plugin is loaded
<Laney> the xdg autostart files are irrelevent if you use upstart
<tedg> Yeah, Upstart will turn off the XDG files.
<Laney> modulo the OnlyShowIn I guess
<ali1234> right, but one of them has a check for SESSION=unity in the upstart script
<tedg> Ah, yes.
<ali1234> -sync iirc
<tedg> We should probably then just block it from the greeter instead of checking Unity.
<ochosi> yeah, isn't there the greeter-mode for indicators?
<ochosi> sounds like a good way to block
<tedg> Yes, but we were trying to ensure it didn't start at all, even in greeter mode.
<ochosi> ok
<ali1234> i do know that elementary doesn't use upstart, but they were talking about adapting the way they get launched to their own session init anyway
<tedg> So it's application, printers and sync that do that.  And they're trying not to start in unity8.
<tedg> Because they use DBusMenu which Unity8 doesn't support.
<hikiko> sorry desrt I had switch wm and didnt see you talked, I ll ping you when it's done, thanks
<tedg> I can make them just block on unity8
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<ali1234> tedg: that would be great, thanks :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, congrats on the ppu for ubuntu-doc ;-)
<Laney> bah, my internets went down
 * Laney is tethered
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks. Time for today's question? ;-)
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, are you looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1266312 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266312 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Mute button is not labelled and Test sound button does not activate with Orca" [High,In progress]
<seb128> GunnarHj, sure
<GunnarHj> seb128: I prepared the micro package mythes-sv (Swedish thesaurus) yesterday, and would like it to be included in the archive.
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/mythes-sv
<GunnarHj> It would be pulled by language-selector when Swedish is installed.
<GunnarHj> Should I commit to a bzr branch to start with? What about naming? (Sooner or later it ought to be in Debian as well.)
<seb128> TheMuso, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1266291 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266291 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Workspace switcher toggle in Appearance Behaviour tab not available to Orca" [High,In progress]
<seb128> GunnarHj, bzr branch works fine, you can also put a source package in a ppa if you prefer
<seb128> GunnarHj, naming, follow what is done for e.g http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mythes-it.html
<GunnarHj> seb128: Should it be with or without ubuntu1?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it doesn't matter much, the version can be changed for Debian if/when they upload it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks. Then I'll make a couple of mods and get back to you.
<seb128> yw, ok
<Laney> what the hell
<Laney> why is my computer ringing at me
<Laney> about the meeting
<seb128> haha
<seb128> same here
<seb128> indicator-datetime sending a notification with actions
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<Laney> I pressed OK
<Laney> how do I stop it
<Laney> argh
<seb128> ok
<seb128> lol
<Laney> there's no dialog left!
<Laney> TED
<Laney> WHY
<seb128> I pressed accept, that made the ringing stop
<seb128> haha
<seb128> charles_, tedg: ^
<seb128> it's actually nice to have a reminder working
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> the idea is good
<seb128> the UI is suboptimal on desktop though :p
<seb128> notify-osd ftl
<charles_> the notify dialogs pop up underneath the other windows
<Laney> it popped up on top
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu, kenvandine: hey, it's meeting time ;-)
<Laney> I clicked OK, the dialog was dismissed and yet it was still ringing
<desrt> zomg meeting
<seb128> it had 4 buttons
<Laney> yeah
<charles> that's not good
<seb128> notify-osd fallback dialogs suck
<Laney> try not to get a fallback ...
<seb128> I assume it's one of those
<Laney> I don't know if I needed it to ring at me
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> can we get actions on notifications? ;-)
<larsu> ...
<seb128> ok, let's get started before the trolls catch us
<charles> on the phone there are only two buttons in the notification -- I don't know if/how we can disable the other buttons on desktop
<seb128> ;-)
 * desrt smacks seb around with google's mountainview campus
<seb128> utch
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> (deserved I guess)
<seb128> ok, let's get started ;-)
<seb128> qengho, hey
<desrt> (the crittenden one)
<charles> I'll take a look at it and see. My guess Laney is that you clicked the wrong button, one of the other two no-op buttons that notify-osd is throwing up for who knows why
<seb128> no qengho?
<Laney> i'll do you a bug
<charles> Laney, ty
<seb128> Sweetshark, you are next ;-)
<Sweetshark> - prepared libreoffice-dicts
<Sweetshark> - some more rules cleanup
<seb128> (somebody is typing his summary on the go there :p)
<Sweetshark> - chasing some l10n issues
<Sweetshark> (indeed)
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> how is 4.2.1 looking bugswise?
<seb128> e.g are we in good shape for trusty?
<Sweetshark> well, calc has more bugs than I would like to from upstream refactoring.
<Sweetshark> but packaging-wise it should be good. and upgstream gives us another update.
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<desrt> tsk tsk tsk
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst: it's meeting time, please be around
<seb128> Laney, your turn
<qengho> Oh, I didn't see.
<qengho> I'm ready.
<Laney> hah
 * Laney has JITed his report
<Laney> qengho: you go
<seb128> qengho, ok, you are up
<qengho> - done: chromium high-DPI.  Submitting patch upstream.
<qengho> - todo: chromium touch support.
<qengho> - todo: new release 33.0.1750.117. new major version, so some testing necessary.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> do you have a ppa with the touch/hidpi work? need testers? ;-)
<seb128> seems there is some lag there
<seb128> Laney, want to come back at the end of list?
<Laney> why lag?
<seb128> Laney, qengho is not really responsive
<Laney> oh, him not me
<seb128> right
<seb128> sorry :p
<seb128> those 2 lines were not in the same context
<qengho> I am preparing a PPA. It's bleeding-edge dev line, so packaging is wonky.
<seb128> qengho  is lagging so I moved to the next one
<qengho> I'll announce ppa later today.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<Laney> I don't get why you suggest that I go at the end :P
<seb128> Laney, next is you, so I was asking if you got your summary back or want to go at the end ;-)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> yes I'm here
<Laney> lemme do it
<seb128> * Laney has JITed his report
<seb128> I maybe misunderstood "JITed" :p
<Laney> I meant that I finished it about 0.1 seconds previously
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I though you deleted it or something
<seb128> Laney, your turn then ;-)
<Laney> "just in time"
<seb128> oooh
<seb128> gotcha!
<Laney> • Some GNOME updates: gtk-doc glib2.0 d-conf webkitgtk grilo p11-kit
<Laney> • Pre feature-freeze sponsoring and merges
<Laney> • Fixes to try and get g-s-d off the CD
<Laney> • Fix pango1.0 copyright file in Debian to try and get it past NEW (take 2)
<Laney> • Feature freeze! Review some FFes
<Laney> • Start the DMB election
<Laney> • Review some u-c-c/u-s-d/g-u-t-s merges
<Laney> • Fix u-s-d's screenshot media key handling
<Laney> • Rename gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas to drop the 'touch'
<Laney> • Propose a split to unity-greeter to allow the generated Ubuntu logo to be used by other packages
<Laney> • u-s-s: Many discussions about the updates bug; try out the silo; get bug #1248217; debug this - it's likely to be a bug or incorrect usage of system-image. I can see a partial workaround in u-s-s, but not a full one. Hopefully barry will come around to changing s-i for us.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248217 in Fluidity "def Val gives seg fault" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248217
<Laney> • Bit of fun time detective work to find out why some archive reports were full of blatant lies. Some ppc64el snapshot is messing things up; best ignore any odd results until that goes away.
<Laney> ☂
 * seb128 has a feeling that bug number is wrong
<Laney> it sure is
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1284217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284217 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[updates] Displays a spinner indefinitely when an update download was started externally" [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> that makes more sense ;-)
<seb128> thanks for looking at those issues
<seb128> how is the FFe queue looking from what you saw? anything scary (out of qt 5.2 and maybe unity screenlock)?
<Laney> hooking up the scaling slider
<Laney> and some cloud things, nothing too insane
<Laney> although I noticed that doko randomly started an octave transition without FFe
<Laney> naughty boy
<seb128> yeah, saw that
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Patched the CUPS daemon (scheduler) to be able to Bonjour-broadcast shared printers also if avahi-daemon is started after CUPS and also to recover broadcasting when avahi-daemon is shut down or crashes and restarted while CUPS is running. This eliminates Upstart and package dependencies between CUPS and avahi-daemon and makes Ubuntu systems more reliable and user-friendly when it comes to configuration changes or updates of
<tkamppeter>  avahi-daemon.
<tkamppeter> - Gutenprint: With version 5.2.10 there comes a special USB backend which makes most dye sublimation photo printers working. Also device IDs for more reliable setup of Canon inkjets are included.
<tkamppeter> - Feature Freeze: Made sure all printing-related packages are up-to-date: Updated system-config-printer, cups-filters, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, python-cups, gutenprint, pnm2ppa, min12xxw, foo2zjs.
<tkamppeter> - The Linux Foundation got accepted as mentoring organization for the Google Summer of Code 2014, and so projects like OpenPrinting and the Linux kernel can run student projects. Ideas list: https://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/gsoc/google-summer-code-2014
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you land everything you want in for feature freeze?
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes.
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, your turn ;-)
 * desrt tries to paste one at a time this week
<desrt> did some reviews for control centre and unity-gtk-module
<tkamppeter> seb128, id FF also relevant for Ubuntu Touch or only for desktop/server?
 * desrt waits
<kenvandine> i never got an answer on that...
<desrt> tkamppeter: iirc, they had MWC freeze for touch :)
<kenvandine> i know i have lots to land :)
<tkamppeter> desrt, OK, thanks.
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1282590
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282590 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in trusty for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> I was looking for the number
<seb128> thanks Laney
<kenvandine> Laney, thanks!
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^
<Laney> Ubuntu/release/lp is a glorious mailbox
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> okay
<desrt> did some reviews for control centre and unity-gtk-module
<desrt> fix dconf file-db crasher: maybe vendor-patch that until the release?
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<desrt> tracked down the only bug in gsettings: have a plan for fixing it, but it's non-trivial
<desrt> gmaincontext work continues -- many changes already merged (~15 commits), including socket work and some gsource cleanups
<desrt> tested out the new portability policy and broke glib on hurd, uclibc and winpthreads: upstreams are fixing their stuff to work better with us now
<desrt> found the asyncqueue pthread_cond_timedwait bug: turned out to only impact 32bit which is why we didn't find it
<desrt> planning to sort out the one remaining test failure on Laney's list this week
<desrt> fin
<Laney> can it be solved with a sleep?
<desrt> Laney: i resolved it with math!!
<Laney> (hahaha)
<desrt> namely, 64bit math
<Laney> ah, the cmpfloat things?
<desrt> no
<desrt> in the asyncqueue test the reason we sometimes ended up with a non-sense negative time is because we were doing 32bit math in a time calculation in microseconds and it wrapped
<desrt> so now we always do it 64
<desrt> but now that i think about it i should probably add an extra check to make sure this value is never negative -- which it could be if the user passed us a very old timestamp from outside
<desrt> (ie: negative relative time)
<Laney> sounds like an actual bug
<Laney> go tests
<desrt> it was an actual bug
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i'll add another testcase that triggers the negative time case i was just mentioning and fix that too
<Laney> nod
<desrt> Laney: btw: the dconf fix is this one: https://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/commit/?id=54a490e4d9b5a788fa63011fb6ff73ad1c1ebf80
<desrt> "doctor.  it crashes when i press here!"
<Laney> is the release monday?
<desrt> <doctor> here?
<desrt> "ow!"
<desrt> Laney: following monday, i think?
 * desrt never remembers
<desrt> oh no.  you're right.  next monday.
<desrt> can probably wait
<Laney> we have a beta freeze until thursday, just wondering if I should push it through all of that or wait for release
<desrt> afaik nobody in ubuntu is actually using this code (Although the phone guys said they need it very much)
<Laney> so, let me know if they start complaining :)
<desrt> will do
<Laney> is seb128 broken?
<desrt> yes.  i think so.
<desrt> seb128: wake up!
 * Laney hands desrt the backup chair
<desrt> attente: your turn :)
<attente> hi desrt
<desrt> mm.  comfy.
<attente> re-writing the MP to fix alt mnemonics in gnome-terminal
<attente> if u-s-d is killed/dies, shortcuts break... need to figure out a fix
<attente> EOF
<desrt> attente: is that because the dbus interface for requesting key watches is stateful and has no way of rebooting itself post-crash?
<seb128> (sorry, got an unity segfault, which "blocked" my session while apport was dealing with the process before letting it respawn)
<attente> desrt, yep
<seb128> yeah, I don't know if they are using it yet
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<desrt> attente: my two suggestions:
<desrt>  1) don't worry
<desrt> or
<desrt>  2) put a file in the xdgruntime dir
<seb128> (sorry, wifi stopped transfering datas again, I noticed when the IRC lag-o-meter was reaching quite some lag)
<larsu> lol
<larsu> hi
<GunnarHj> seb128: Getting back about mythes-sv
<GunnarHj> branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+junk/mythes-sv
<seb128> larsu, sorry, attente first ;-)
<GunnarHj> ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/mythes-sv (build queue)
<GunnarHj> Can you please review it and take it from there?
<larsu> seb128: ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, we are in a meeting, please in a bit
<attente> oh. seb128, i just went :)
<Laney> chaos ensues
<larsu> attente: I think he didn't get that
<desrt> attente: i can chat with you about that after
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you open a bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<seb128> attente, reading backlog
<attente> desrt, anyways, i know shell deals with it properly somehow, but no idea how
<GunnarHj> seb128: Against which package?
<seb128> GunnarHj, none, just ubuntu
<desrt> attente: if shell crashes the session dies?
<GunnarHj> seb128: ok
<attente> desrt, no if g-s-d crashes/killed, then media keys plugin still works
<larsu> ooh is this my bug?
<attente> larsu, yep :)
<seb128> attente, in practice if g-s-d/u-s-d goes down you have other issues (like some apps don't handle theming properly when that happens)
<desrt> attente: lol.  gnome-shell has a runtime state directory in xdg-runtime-dir
<desrt> attente: looks like they had the same idea as me :)
<seb128> but it would be nice to fix if we can
<attente> desrt, ok, i'll try that
<seb128> attente, thanks
<desrt> attente: just spit out a keyfile or soemthing simple
<desrt> and check if it's there on startup to parse again
<larsu> hm? A file?
<seb128> attente, that's low priority I would say, u-s-d should be stable
 * larsu didn't pay enough attention
<larsu> seb128: lol, I have a patch in there now
<seb128> handling failures gracefully is a nice to have, but lower in the queue than bugs happening in normal use
<attente> seb128, ok, hope so :)
<desrt> larsu: tldr: g-s-d gets dbus calls to register watches for certain keybindings to signal people over dbus.  if it crashes and gets restarted then it forgets all the requests.
<larsu> desrt: dude, I tracked down and reported this bug...
<seb128> hah
<attente> lol
<larsu> desrt: I want to know why the fix involves a file...
<seb128> larsu, bug number?
<larsu> seb128: #toronto :/
<desrt> larsu: putting a small file in xdgruntime dir is a good way of keeping state between crash/restart
<larsu> seb128: I was randomly ranting at attente because he knows about shortcuts
<seb128> k
<larsu> and he said, "wait, I wrote that code"
<larsu> desrt: it's about u-s-d crashing and not the shell
<larsu> but that would be worthwhile anyway I guess
<desrt> larsu: i know.  i propose that u-s-d writes thie file on changes and attempts to read it on startup.
<larsu> no...
<desrt> it's tmpfs so it's going to be fast...
<larsu> why can't it just call GRabAccels again on restart?
<desrt> larsu: on what accels?
<larsu> that's what it does right now
<larsu> clearly we're talking about something different here. Let's move this to after the meeting
<desrt> indeed :)
<seb128> +1
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> larsu, your turn (for other topics than this bug ;-)
<larsu> ya. I've finished the allow-amplified-volume stuff
<larsu> in i-sound, u-c-c and u-s-d (hacking on that made me find this bug)
<larsu> should be working now, testing appreciated
<larsu> I've also worked on bringing a menu bar back to nautilus
<larsu> I'm almost done with that, currently shuffling around menu xml
<seb128> (works fine here, settings, indicator and keys)
<larsu> of course it'll need some testing and upstreaming
<larsu> seb128: awesome :)
<seb128> let me know when you have a patch ready to test, I'm happy to give it a try
<larsu> cool
<larsu> will do
<larsu> oh, err, eof
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey ;-)
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> working on exposing the name and icon provided in the .desktop file to confined apps via the hub
<kenvandine> since they don't have access to load the icons
<kenvandine> and working with elleo on the qml bindings changes
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<ochosi> larsu: the allow-amplified is configured how again? gsettings? dconf?
<larsu> gsettings
<larsu> in ubuntu-touch-schemas
<larsu> or however that package is named
<seb128> kenvandine, how far are you from having something we can play with/try to use with u-s-s/ringtone?
<ochosi> i'm just wondering whether it makes sense to enable that in xubuntu
<seb128> ochosi, larsu: gsettings-ubuntu-schemas
<larsu> thanks seb128
<seb128> ochosi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/0.0.1+14.04.20140224-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> seb128, you should wait until the new QML bindings are ready, maybe a week or 2
<larsu> ochosi: if you have that package and unity-{c-c,s-d} I don't see a reason why not
<ochosi> larsu: we only have pavucontrol instead of unity-*
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, good, let me some time to catch up with post-ff backlog and bugs ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and i'll need time to get all these branches queued up to land :)
<larsu> ochosi: then it doesn't make a lot of sense. pavucontrol doesn't know about this key
<ochosi> larsu: well pavucontrol allows the 150% itself in fact
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> ochosi, larsu: please wait a few minutes for the meeting to be over to discuss it
<seb128> so, my week in summary
<seb128> got gnome-control-center dropped from the desktop iso (by fixing some leftover recommends)
<seb128> • desktop updates (gdk-pixdbuf, glibmm, shotwell, totem-pl-parser,
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> • dropped fallback automounted from g-s-d, it's not needed in g-s and was conflict with u-s-d
<seb128> • got a traditional menubar in file-roller (the work in master from larsu was not easily backportable so went for an alternative solution for this cycle)
<seb128> • backported some upstream fixes and small improvements for nautilus
<seb128> • quite some unity-control-center work (backported improvements from gnome-3-8 for {info,shell,bluetooth,users}, some small fixes on the side)
<seb128> • tested new unity
<seb128> • helped with ff landings (especially tracked u-c-c, u-s-d and indicators)
<seb128> • quite some reviewing/testing of ff changes
<seb128> • since we are in ff, started catching up with bug reports/e.u.c to see what we need to work on before release
<seb128> •
<seb128> </week>
<ochosi> seb128: oops, didn't notice the meeting. apologies!
<seb128> ochosi, no worry
<seb128> we are almost done
<seb128> did I forget anyone?
<seb128> questions/comments? ;-)
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<larsu> ochosi: but it allows it unconditionally. It doesn't know about the new settings key ("allow-amplified-volume") which affects the hardware volume buttons and the indicator as well
<seb128> ochosi, larsu: you can resume discussing bugs ;-)
<ochosi> seb128: hehe, that was quick! thanks :)
<ochosi> larsu: yes, true. actually pavucontrol could really use a refresh...
<ochosi> but i'd love to test that setting just to see whether the volume-control remains in sync
<ochosi> we can also only offer to switch it on/off by default, as currently these kinds of settings aren't integrated in any settings-dialog
<larsu> ochosi: no wonder, this setting is like 5 days old ;)
<ochosi> hehe, well all the other settings are hidden for xubuntu-users too
<ochosi> i mean: *all* settings for *all* indicators
<larsu> the sound indicator respects it, but whatever is handling your media keys would have to look at it as well
<ochosi> luckily it's not a huge problem in most use-cases
<larsu> heh
<ochosi> oh crap, true, i forgot about that
<ochosi> meh, i guess we'll stick with keeping that switched off then
<ochosi> thanks for the heads-up larsu!
<larsu> welcome :)
 * xnox is running on 16GB RAM at the moment, everything feels slow....
<mterry> JohnLea, can you assign someone new to bug 840777?  Mika was previous assignee
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840777 in Ayatana Design "Muting sound indicator in Unity Greeter does not mute sound on login" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840777
<JohnLea> mterry; I've assigned myself, the 'Desired solution' in the bug description is accurate, so if it is possible to get this fixed for 14.04 then great news! ;-)
<mterry> JohnLea, OK, thanks
<mterry> larsu, heyo!  So I'm looking at bug 840777 and how we might want to implement it.  I could see storing volume in AccountsService but then we'd need to sync it with pulseaudio.  We could do that in indicator-sound I suppose...  Your thoughts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840777 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Raring) "Muting sound indicator in Unity Greeter does not mute sound on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840777
 * didrocks waves good evening
<larsu> mterry: I'd rather have pulseaudio store the volume system-wide
<larsu> which is something it can do apparently
<mterry> larsu, design prefers per-user, but system-wide is still better than what we have today
<larsu> mterry: hm, how would per-user work on the greeter?
<larsu> whose volume would you use
<mterry> larsu, the selected use
<mterry> *user
<mterry> larsu, like we do for keyboard layouts and ringtones and similar things
<larsu> so it'll be changing volume (or muting / unmuting) when I cycle through users?
<larsu> that sounds weird to me
<mterry> larsu, yeah, that's what design wants
<larsu> but I guess mostly there won't be sound playing anyways...
<mterry> larsu, orca maybe for desktop
<mterry> larsu, but on phone, there will be incoming message / phone sounds
<larsu> mterry: ya in that case, I'd put it in accountsservice and sync it in indicator-sound
<larsu> mterry: right, but even with those cycling through users shouldn't be much of an issue (I was thinking about music playing)
<larsu> those incoming sounds tend to be short
<Laney> also, if I've muted it's for a reason
<Laney> just because billy likes to play angry birds on full volume and I happened to scroll to his user doesn't mean I want my ringtone blasting out when I'm in a meeting
<Laney> or worse, his ringtone
<mterry> larsu, yeah, so how is muted stored?  A separate setting from volume I assume
<mterry> larsu, in phone, we have "SilentMode"
<mterry> larsu, I assume that's equivalent to mute?
<mterry> on desktop
<larsu> Laney: apparently that's what design wants!
<larsu> mterry: mute and silent mode are something different according to mpt, but I don't know the exact semantics
<larsu> mterry: on desktop, mute is stored per-device somewhere in pulse's configuration
<larsu> not sure how that works, but there's API for that
<larsu> and indicator-sound already makes use of it
<mterry> Laney, I know, but I confirmed with JohnLea today.  I maybe should re-stress the phone use cases to him
<mterry> Laney, but multi-user phones are weird in lots of spots
 * larsu thinks multi-user is just not a real-world use case for a phone
<Laney> notwithstanding my technical objection to syncing state like that in general, I think this design needs some work
<mterry> larsu, apparently there are some business-phone cases (like an account owned by your company, and a personal account)
<larsu> mterry: ah, that makes sense
<larsu> but then do I need to log out when I want to read work email in the evening?
<mterry> larsu, well, switch users maybe?
<mterry> larsu, dunno!
<larsu> :)
<mterry> Laney, I'll catch JohnLea tomorrow and poke you too, maybe we can get some clarification of intent
<mterry> and larsu
<larsu> Laney: I think I agree with you - mute is a hardware state that should affect the phone itself, not a user accounts
<mterry> Laney, (is it not similar to per-user SilentMode?)
<larsu> mterry: mpt was thinking about this quite a bit as well. Maybe you could talk to them both?
<larsu> mterry: SilentMode sounds like a ring tone profile to me
<larsu> whereas mute is lüike turning wifi on and off
<ogra> larsu, phone and tablet images are identical ... and for tablet multiuser isnt uncommon i guess
<larsu> which is also per-device, not per user
<larsu> ogra: good point
<larsu> I wouldn't say uncommon, but definitely much more common than on the phone
<larsu> (and very much worth supporting)
<mterry> larsu, but people use "SilentMode" like wifi switches.  You do it because your device is at a comedy show or something, not because you have a user preference for it
<ogra> yeah
<mterry> unless that is what we are calling mute and "SilentMode" is just an absence of ringtone settings
 * ogra really doesnt want his phones to go to comady shows 
<mterry> I think I should start an email thread
<larsu> mterry: I'm just saying what the terminology sounds like to me. mpt has clear definitions that he used when designing the sound panel
<mterry> ogra, if you love it, let it go
<ogra> lol
<larsu> haha
<mterry> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Silent_Mode
<mterry> Silent Mode means only things you initiate happen
<mterry> Not things like incoming calls
<larsu> much more complicated than I thought :)
<larsu> but yeah, makes sense
<Laney> so that seems fine to have in AS and for things that play unexpected sounds to look at
<Laney> or the service, or what evz
<larsu> it does have a weird interaction with "mute" though
<larsu> for example, if sound is muted and the phone is in silent mode
<larsu> and I exit silent mode, I still don't hear any sounds
<czajkowski> Laney: any chance you can see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283489
<ubot2> czajkowski: Error: launchpad bug 1283489 not found
<czajkowski> private bug but one I keep getting on 14.04
<seb128> czajkowski, I set it public
<seb128> but the bt is pretty useless
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks
<czajkowski> seb128 other than that and the annoying restart button 14.04 is looking very nice
<seb128> czajkowski, but I think there is a known segfault in the current version, Townsend reported it
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/438263423064092672/photo/1
<czajkowski> seb128: cheers
<seb128> czajkowski, that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1250262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1250262 in unity (Ubuntu) "Calling EndSessionDialog.Open(Restart) opens the dialog with a focused 'Shutdown' button" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ that one might be a nice to fix for the LTS if we can
<seb128> did you see charles' comment on it?
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, I'm working in the most serious crash at the moment.  Testing a fix as I type this.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: np!
<mlankhorst> seb128: sorry had a vacation day today :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, oh ok, you are not marked off in canonicaladmin
<mlankhorst> odd, should have been
<mlankhorst> maybe not approved yet
<seb128> right
<seb128> don't worry
<czajkowski> seb128: ahh thank you!
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, but the problem was: we need to change gnome-session...
<Trevinho> seb128: I explained the thing at https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/1156566/comments/8
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1156566 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" is missing from the system menu" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, then "patches are welcome"? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: it would need to patch also gnome shell
<Trevinho> seb128: and... I tried to work on this upstream some time ago, but I really have no time now :/
<seb128> that shouldn't be an issue
<seb128> k, as said, it's a "would be nice to have"
<Trevinho> it will be a trivial change, but involving multiple places... I see if I can find time
<seb128> don't worry if you have other priorities for this cycle
<seb128> Trevinho, what are you working on?
<Trevinho> seb128: one reason why I didn't put much effort on that was because the "restart" button was deprecated from menus one cycle ago
 * seb128 is concerned that new features are coming
<Trevinho> seb128: no, no worries
<seb128> good! ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: right now on imporving hidpi, then I've lots of other bugs to look at
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, bugs can come between release and .1 if they are minor things
<seb128> if multiple components need to be synced (e.g that restart issue) it might be better before release
<seb128> let me know if I can help testing/syncing uploads with other components
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-26
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<pitti> uff, I slept looong today
<didrocks> on fait aller, et toi? :)
<pitti> waking up at 3 one day, at 9 at the other
<pitti> didrocks: otherwise, quite okay
<didrocks> urgh, indeed, not even time…
<Sweetshark> moin
<Mirv> Trevinho: impressive stuff with hidpi btw! I'm glad it could be achieved to some extent, it's better than tell "well we'll have this Unity 8 in 16.04 LTS"
<hikiko> seb128, good morning
<Trevinho> Mirv: indeed... I know it was feasible, and well... it's a reality now... unfortunately not all the apps scale as they should but the shell will be  at least
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.bug-warning-fixes/+merge/208162 that's ready
<Mirv> Trevinho: yep, better something than nothing. I guess it becomes more hacky the further one tries to solve it though, like installing an extension to Firefox and making it listen to the scale factor :)
<Mirv> anyhow, nice
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey hikiko, Trevinho, Mirv, Sweetshark
<hikiko> hahaha we were all waiting for you seb128 !!!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hikiko, thanks for the branches, adding that to my list for the day
<hikiko> seb128, I will submit another with the builder but since it's not urgent (it's just a coding style fix) I will do it a bit later
<Sweetshark> seb128: ;) -- do you have the libreoffice-dicts still on the map?
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, sorry yesterday was busy (and we are beta frozen), going to do that today
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<seb128> hikiko, ok
<Sweetshark> seb128: np
<Mirv> hey seb128
<Laney> seb128: good thank you!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<Laney> you got a hidpi laptop right?
<seb128> no
<Laney> oh ok
<seb128> those were too expensive, we got a bunch of cheap touch ones
<seb128> why?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1282804/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282804 in Unity "[FFe] Move DPI settings over to use u-c-c settings." [Medium,In progress]
<Laney>  Even GTK-based applications become pretty much unusable if it is set to anything but 1
<Laney> seems curious to me
<seb128> you can "fake" hidpi with xrandr --output <output> -- scale <n>x<n>
<seb128> hum
<seb128> let's talk with bregma when he gets online
<seb128> or maybe hikiko or Trevinho knows what he means there
<Laney> I just acked that ffe anyway
<Laney> can do other work there later on if needed
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks for that
<hikiko> oh yes
<hikiko> seb128, and Laney
<hikiko> I had a string gsetting in unity
<hikiko> before the requirements changed
<hikiko> in unityshell gschema
<Trevinho> Laney: that setting for now only controls unity, but I plan to add scale gtk apps also... based on our settings
<hikiko> and then I replaced that with the GVariant dict we had in control center
<hikiko> and didnt remove the old one
<hikiko> it's fixed now
<Laney> Trevinho: that comment basically says that the gtk scaling is bad though?
<seb128> hikiko, I think the topic discussed there is different, it's basically making the slider writes the GTK setting as well
<hikiko> oh sorry new bug
<seb128> Laney, I think Trevinho wants to "teach GTK about their non-int-based scaled"
<seb128> -d
<seb128> Trevinho, still set on trying to do that? ;-)
<Laney> good luck convincing upstream
<seb128> well, I don't think upstream needs "convincing", it's more a technical issue there
<Trevinho> Laney: well, it's not bad, but to get best results we need to mix the scaling value with text scaling...
<seb128> the int-based scale is suboptimal but there are probably non-trivial technical reasons to it
<Trevinho> yeah, there are, but still we can get a scaling by using both ui scale and text scale... So basically we use our integer scaling part for the GTK scaling, and then we set the text-scaling so that multiplied for the integer scaling equals our float scaling..
<Laney> http://lwn.net/Articles/562287/ is what I read
<hikiko> well, what I was thinking was to just use a float scale (slider) and when the value is selected, just save 1 float gsetting for unity 7 as it was before and 1 int (rounded and x8) for unity8
<seb128> seems a reasonable approach to me
<hikiko> and each app can use the more convenient
<seb128> Laney, btw unity with hidpi on is in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012/ if you want to test
 * seb128 going to test that in a bit
<Laney> can do, to check everything stays the same
<seb128> Trevinho, btw did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055166/comments/6 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055166 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove() from drisw_update_tex_buffer() from dri_set_tex_buffer2() from operator() from compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from ... from unity::UnityWindow::DrawWindowDecoration" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, seems like the unity decorations make llvmpipe unhappy, that has a pointer where a similar bug that was fixed in compiz decorations before
<Trevinho> seb128: mhhm
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1284536 is the same issue reported by jibel, seems to be hit often by the QA tests
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284536 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in two_way_long_needle()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Trevinho, mlankhorst started having a look to drisw yesterday and said there is a bug there, but the code his an error when doing a XGetGeometry call or something like
<seb128> mlankhorst, still looking at that issue btw?
<Trevinho> seb128: mhmh... I see... I could try to use the same way was used before...
<seb128> one way or another we need to fix it
<seb128> if mlankhorst can fix the bug in drisw, great
<seb128> otherwise doing the same workaround than compiz had would be nice
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah but I got a maxwell card now, playing with it a little on nouveau :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, important bug fixes first, playing then, please ;-)
<mlankhorst> hwe is an important bug ;D
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> well, I'm sure the QA guys would appreciate if you could fix the compiz/drisw issue
<Laney> yay
<Laney> with the latest fixes u-s-s updating works
<seb128> nice!
<Laney> just one small bug
<hikiko> well finally that gvariantbuilder was a really small change so I pushed the fix
<seb128> hikiko, great!
<seb128> pitti, hey, have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/~psusi/ubuntu/trusty/udisks2/fix-standby/+merge/206951 (just checking if you did, it's in the sponsoring queue and looks like something for you)
<pitti> seb128: I did, it's sitting in my mailbox; it's just utterly big, so certainly not something which we want to carry as a patch
<pitti> ah no, that's just the .pc madness, go UDD
<seb128> pitti, I was going to say
<seb128> it's a few liners
<pitti> seb128: either way, it's on my TODO list; I'll verify and apply it upstream, and sponsor
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<pitti> seb128: replied on the ML and in the MP/bug
<seb128> pitti, danke
<mlankhorst> ugh that error doesn't make sense..
<mlankhorst> why would I get BadRequest on XGetGeometry
<xnox> unity8-desktop-session-X starts in phone resolution, instead of full screen.
<xnox> unity8-desktop-session-mir doesn't start at all for me at the moment, investigating.
<seb128> happyaron, hey, what happened to the ibus-pinyin update?
<seb128> happyaron, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy/+bug/1279845
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1279845 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "ibus-anthy sets to jp keyboard layout forcibly." [Undecided,New]
<mlankhorst> ugh
<mlankhorst> any idea why XGetGeometry could fail with BadRequest?
<seb128> no idea sorry, maybe try asking on some xorg channel?
<mlankhorst> shrug, that seems to be the real issue here
<mlankhorst> oops nm :P
<bregma> xnox, if you're trying to run unity8-desktop-session-mir you'll need the patched mir and qtubuntu packages from ppa:unity8-desktop-session-team/custom until the respective maintainers decide to land the required bugfixes
<bregma> unity8-desktop-session-X runs in the phone form factor because that's it's default size without a desktop shell to run under on X11
<mlankhorst> compiz (core) - Debug: stacks are out of sync
<mlankhorst> what's this?
<xnox> bregma: can you please get all of those into qt5.2 ppa ? as i'm testing qt5.2.
<xnox> bregma: also for a -DESKTOP- session, on the desktop, full screen / tablet makes more sense as a default. Note that for 14.04 we will not ship both phone/touch/tablet and desktop modes together, thus the two should be able to have different defaults.
<xnox> bregma: and even when it starts in phone shell by default, there is no window manager to resize it into full screen.
<xnox> (and or provide a config file or something)
<bregma> xnox, there is no way to tell it to resize to fullscreen without it getting the size of the screen from the desktop shell it's running on -- blame the QPA maintainers I guess, they're trying to run a phone emulator or something
<xnox> bregma: what does QPA stand for again?
<bregma> xnox, somthing about Qt platform abstraction
<xnox> bregma: so at the moment we have 3 hacks that I know of, with respect to screen size, in autopilot there is hard-coded list of screen resolutions, or "$ fbset -s" is queried to get the resolution.
<xnox> bregma: there is also mirout tool to get the screen resolution.
<xnox> bregma: i presume both of these are low level API.
<bregma> xnox, they could also use xrandr, since it's running on X, but there's going to be a lot of code to write to get something we're not really planning to support long-term
<bregma> we only plan to support unity8 on Mir long-term
<xnox> bregma: right, but i don't think it would be a lot of code. Does unity8 at all supports command line args?
<xnox> bregma: and how does unity8 on the phone ends up with correct resolution? (e.g. mako vs nexus 10)
<mlankhorst> seb128: heh, not sure if it's a mesa problem any more, adding a xsync(dpy, true) before the failing call fixes it..
<seb128> mlankhorst, so unity bug you think?
<seb128> Trevinho said he can add the same workaround that was in the old decorator I think
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ right?
<mlankhorst> seb128: I don't know where the bug is, but I don't think it's in mesa
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks for work you did investigating
<Sweetshark> hmm, when I try to select a gnome-fallback guest session, I still get a unity guest session. known issue?
<seb128> yes
<xnox> bregma: also, it doesn't appear to be upstart managed desktop session, which is odd.
<seb128> Sweetshark, though I don't find a bug report, so if you want to open one, feel free
<seb128> Sweetshark, I mentioned it to robert_ancell in London, but a bug would be better for tracking
<Sweetshark> ... and curiously the patch I applied on trusty/LO 4.2 packaging doesnt work. But it when I backported it to precise/LO 3.5 it works. :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: what target package? lightdm?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+filebug
<xnox> bregma: if i login into normal unity session, and do "unity8 -fullscreen" it looks nice and big.
<bregma> xnox, if you log in to Unity7 and run Unity8, you have a desktop shell to tell it the screensize
<bregma> probably the best solution is to remove the unity8-desktop-session-x11 package, reduce confusion
<xnox> bregma: right. I guess i don't understand the concept of "shell" then.
<xnox> bregma: well -x11 one at least works at the moment for me, where as -mir one fails to start.
<xnox> bregma: is "shell" ~= window manager?
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1285132 <- done
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1285132 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "guest session ignores session type selection" [Undecided,New]
<bregma> xnox, yeah, window manager
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<bregma> xnox, where's the qt5.2 PPA?  I can try uploading the patched qtubuntu and mir packages you need (or you could grab the code from https://code.launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team)
<xnox> bregma: and in -mir session window manager / shell is mir. Hence in the -x11 something like compiz needs to be started as well. Which would be trivial to do if the whole -x11 is upstart managed (we have compiz user-session upstart job to start things)
<xnox> bregma: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05681.html https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages
<xnox> bregma: that also has qtubuntu patches for qt 5.2
<xnox> bregma: not sure if timo idles here or not, cause coordinating the two would be good.
<bregma> xnox, Mir is the display server: when Unity8 is running on the mirserver QPA, it is the desktop shell
<xnox> bregma: oh, i see. ok.
<seb128> Sweetshark, hum
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://ftp.rezopole.net/tdf/libreoffice/src/4.2.1/libreoffice-dictionaries-4.2.1.1.tar.xz gives me an error
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/src/4.2.1/libreoffice-dictionaries-4.2.1.1.tar.xz
<seb128> that redirects to that url that doesn't work
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, using that link from the webpage seems to work. maybe just retry to get another mirror?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I tried 15 times in wget and firefox
<seb128> I always get the same mirror
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you give an url for another mirror? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I get http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/tdf/tdf-pub/libreoffice/src/4.2.1/libreoffice-dictionaries-4.2.1.1.tar.xz which works
<seb128> that indeed works
<Sweetshark> seb128: Ill forward that to upstream infra ...
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> done
<seb128> danke
<ogra> seb128, Laney, the HUD in system-settings has a quit option now ... but thats only available in the top level, if i have any of the pages open it isnt there, is that wanted (very confusing imho)
<ogra> mpt, ^^^
<seb128> ogra, talk to pete, we nothing to do with the HUD, system-settings doesn't do anything there
<seb128> that's coming from the toolkit or from unity8
<ogra> ah, i thought it has to implement the quit option
<seb128> we have nothing*
<Laney> nope
<seb128> no
<ogra> k
<seb128> larsu, desrt: can g_settings_get_value() return NULL?
<desrt> no.  never.
<desrt> i was just about to mention this fact in a review :)
<larsu>  /* this code will never be reached because desrt made it crash */
<desrt> damn straight
 * desrt has been taking the blame for 5+ years so that people don't have to check for NULL :)
<seb128> trying to make sense of https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167529008/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128>         sources = 0x0
<seb128> that code is
<seb128>                 sources = g_settings_get_value (settings, KEY_INPUT_SOURCES);
<seb128>                 g_variant_builder_init (&builder, G_VARIANT_TYPE ("aa{ss}"));
<seb128>                 g_variant_iter_init (&iter, sources);
<seb128> larsu, "that bug is not possible", right?
<desrt> so when you say NEVER...
<desrt> it might violate its interface if you violate preconditions
<desrt> in particular:
<desrt>   g_return_val_if_fail (G_IS_SETTINGS (settings), NULL);
<desrt>   g_return_val_if_fail (key != NULL, NULL);
<larsu> desrt: I guess I should acknowledge that in between giving you shit for it: thanks! ;)
<larsu> lol
<desrt> so it's possible that 'settings' was invalid going into this
<desrt> since i'm pretty sure KEY_INPUT_SOURCES is just a constant... so that's sure to have been OK
<seb128> right
<seb128>         settings = 0x9c7c530
<seb128> we should get some warning if that's not a valie settings though?
<desrt> non-NULL but maybe (a) pointing to something else; or (b) already freed
<desrt> seb128: ya.. you'd see critical output about that.
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> pitti, did we ever update apport to collect warnings/errors in upstart log in addition to ~/.xsession-errors?
<seb128> since that's where the logs are nowadays
<Sweetshark> ritz: I did build with 4.2 on trusty and 3.5 on precise for the drag'n drop issue. I started off with the patch that you added to the bug.
<ritz> Sweetshark, hi
<pitti> seb128: yes, I thought I added that in saucy already, hang on
<Sweetshark> ritz: Funny thing is: For me it doesnt work on trusty yet, but the backport to precise seems to be fine.
 * ritz checking for new builds 
<Sweetshark> ritz: builds are currently still here: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-staging
<pitti> seb128: data/general-hooks/ubuntu.py calls apport.hookutils.attach_upstart_logs(), so in theory it ought to work
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/2.11-0ubuntu1
<pitti> seb128: apport-bug update-notifier includes the log for me
<seb128> pitti, hum, dunno why there is no log on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1284521 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284521 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_bit_lock()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ritz> Sweetshark, downloading lo on trusty, will check and post an update
<seb128> pitti, is the codepath for segfaults different?
<pitti> seb128: no, it could just be that ubunty.py crashes before it gets there
 * pitti tries to kill unity-settings-daemon and see what apport does
<pitti> hm, I still get the log in apport
<pitti> seb128: could it be that the file was simply empty for the reporter?
<pitti> process:21802): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<pitti> I have a few instances of this ^ in the log, but nothing else
<pitti> perhaps that's specific to my system and it doesn't log anything else?
<pitti> we don't run it with G_DEBUG or anything
<seb128> those warnings are firefox I think
<pitti> seb128: oh, so perhaps a chromium user?
<seb128> yeah, mine is mostly empty (some color profile warnings)
<pitti> but why do firefox warnings appear in the u-s-d log?
<seb128> pitti, well, the segfault shouldn't be possible without having glib warnings
<pitti> I don't have color profile warnings
<pitti> seb128: why wouldn't it?
<pitti> glib would usually yell on assertions (and then abort), but that's a NULL pointer deref
<seb128> pitti, because g_settings_get_value() can't return NULL
<pitti> it's not quite 0, it's 10
<seb128> <desrt> so when you say NEVER...
<seb128>  it might violate its interface if you violate preconditions
<seb128>  in particular:
<seb128>    g_return_val_if_fail (G_IS_SETTINGS (settings), NULL);
<seb128>    g_return_val_if_fail (key != NULL, NULL);
<pitti> looks like something passes an 0x10 int as a pointer value or so
<seb128> pitti, we should hit one of those g_return_val_if_fail to get a sources=NULL
<desrt> seb128: if we had fatal criticals, we wouldn't have to play this guessing game right now ;)
<pitti> well, segfault != critical
<seb128> lol
<seb128> let's not have that conversation today ;-)
<pitti> in particular, segfaults are distinct from assertions (SIGABRT)
<desrt> pitti: just lodging my usual complaint about how annoying it is to have to trace issues backwards to the original cause
<desrt> instead of aborting as soon as we detect any issue at all
<seb128> pitti, I think desrt is saying that if we had an sigabrt we would have a bt and not have to parse logs for warnings
<seb128> but as said, we are not going to do that, so let's not discuss it ;-)
<seb128> pitti, anyway, thanks for checking the apport side, I'm going to keep an eye on reports, it's weird that we don't have one in this case
<pitti> yes, but we don't have an assertion failure here
<pitti> so this is moot :)
<pitti> something derefs the value 0x00000010
<desrt> pitti: i'm just saying that we could have had a nice assert failure with the backtrace showing the exact cause of the problem, but instead we get a segfault some time later...
<desrt> pitti: the deref of 0x10 is pretty simple: someone gives a NULL pointer for a struct and we try to read something at offset 0x10 inside that struct
<pitti> desrt: ah, now I understand what you mean
<seb128> pitti, the issue on frame 4 "        sources = 0x0"
<seb128> pitti, that's a 'sources = g_settings_get_value (settings, KEY_INPUT_SOURCES);'
<desrt> pitti: pretty sure seb is right about the cause being that the 'settings' object is wrong, earlier
<seb128> pitti, that can't return 0x0
<seb128> except if the settings object is invalid
<seb128> which should trigger a warning in the log
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> but I found a condition where it can be buggy
<seb128> so I'm just going to patch that
<seb128> the init code does
<seb128> 	xkb_init (manager);
<seb128> 	set_devicepresence_handler (manager);
<seb128>         manager->priv->input_sources_settings = g_settings_new (GNOME_DESKTOP_INPUT_SOURCES_DIR);
<seb128>  
<seb128> or set_devicepresence_handler() connect a signal with a callback that uses input_sources_settings
<seb128> just going to put the g_settings_new before the handler
<seb128> desrt, pitti: thanks
<pitti> I wonder if the log gets flushed properly after each line
<desrt> seb128: i'm suspicious.
<pitti> i. e. could it be that it forgets to write the pending buffers after a crash?
<desrt> unless ->priv was allocated in some strange way, it should be NULL from the start
<desrt> and the bt shows a non-NULL value in 'settings'
<desrt> so unless the settings are being created/destroyed/created/destroyed during the life of the object, ...
<larsu> clearly we need fatal criticals
<larsu> oh wait, you already seem to have discussed that...
<seb128> desrt, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/keyboard/gsd-keyboard-manager.c#n1765
<pitti> hm, how do I get back my settings after killing and rstarting unity-settings-daemon..
<seb128> pitti, which ones?
<pitti> seb128: theme mostly; this dark theme hurts my eye :)
<pitti> well, I'll just restart my session
<seb128> yeah, I don't know why theme update don't pick up :/
<seb128> that's annoying
<desrt> seb128: ya... indeed the settings is being created/destroyed
<desrt> seb128: it's a bit weird, though -- they seem to be managing the reference quite properly -- g_clear_object() is really a good thing to be using here
<desrt> so i have no idea :)
<attente> how is that possible though, it only seems to be created once?
<seb128> desrt, is something supposed to do init to NULL when the object is created there?
<desrt> seb128: the private structure gets zero-filled by g_type_create_instance
<seb128> k, so that's not the order in the init function I guess
<seb128> we would have null there otherwise
<attente> is it a problem that it's created in an idle?
 * seb128 gives up, that bug is not important enough to justify spending hours on it
<attente> maybe that callback comes before the idle is run
<seb128> what callback?
<attente> user_notify_is_loaded_cb
<seb128> I don't think it's possible
<larsu> also, the settings object would be NULL in that case, no?
<seb128> none of the callers should be triggerable before the start_keyboard_idle_cb() is called
<seb128> e.g 	set_devicepresence_handler (manager); is called in start_keyboard_idle_cb()
<desrt> seb128: btw: i hate you for that gsettings bug yesterday
<seb128> heh, don't blame the messenger!
<desrt> just thought i'd mention that ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> ricotz's ppa is creating issues for unity-settings-daemon
<seb128> desrt, is https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/4272a581c30b062869c18b356abcf37fa51adc65 the same gsettings bug?
<seb128> that's the most reported u-s-d issue in a week with 25 reports :/
<desrt> same backtrace, same bug
<desrt> i should have a fix today
<seb128> \o/
<desrt> it's one of those things that i could fix in about 50 possible ways
<desrt> and i'm really not sure which is the best
<desrt> but i think it's going to involve lots of hashtables
<seb128> well as long as you are happy with the fix
<desrt> hashtables make me happy... so it will prevent me from being too depressed while i write the patch
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> attente, how do you bind keybindings to actions with the compiz/u-s-d key grabber?
<seb128> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1284532 is a bit weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284532 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "print screen button appears hard-wired to screenshot" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> attente, the defaults settings are, "print" = screen capture, "ctrl+print" = capture to clipboard
<seb128> attente, if you unset "print" from screen capture, pressing the print key triggers a capture to clipboard
<seb128> which is supposed to be ctrl-print
<seb128> attente, do you have any idea what's going on?
<attente> seb128, not really, but i'll look at it
<seb128> attente, don't worry much about it, it's a corner case (who reassign the print screen to something else?!)
<attente> lol
<hikiko> desrt, hi
<desrt> hikiko: good morning/afternoon
<hikiko> good morning :)
<Laney> ooh
<Laney> if you unset print and then reset it then it doesn't print screen any more
<Laney> for me anyway
<hikiko> I'm looking at the g_settings_get_value/set_value
<hikiko> but there's no param for the type
<desrt> hikiko: you don't need it.  the type is in the schema.
<seb128> Laney, "re-set" you mean?
<desrt> you're always guaranteed to get the correct type of value
<Laney> put it back to print
<seb128> right
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> nfm
<hikiko> cool that was my question :)
<seb128> did you restart u-s-d in between?
<Laney> no but doing that does restore it
<seb128> I think things go weird with the grabbing if you restart it
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> weird
<Laney> and now the grabbing is broke after another restart
<seb128> I had one issue of that earlier but couldn't reproduce
<Laney> woe!
<seb128> isn't the issue with restart the state thing desrt, attente and larsu discussed during the meeting yesterday?
<larsu> yes, I noticed that while hacking on the media-keys plugin
<larsu> in fact, I'm seeing the same issue again today after unity decided to crash
<larsu> (I shouldn't have used Alt-Tab!)
<attente> :(
<attente> might have to do the xdg runtime dir thing after all
<Laney> ya, probably
<seb128> attente, it's another "would be nice to have, but don't worry too much about it, restarting u-s-d is what we do for testing, not something most users are going to do"
<larsu> attente: I still don't understand why that is necessary...
<larsu> but I guess you and desrt talked about it in detail, so it'll be fine
<attente> well.. it doesn't just happen for testing unity/u-s-d, it happens if either crashes hard
<seb128> right
<seb128> which isn't the norm
<larsu> attente: as opposed to crashing softly?
 * larsu wonders what that would look like
<larsu> a backtrace with lots of pillows?!
<Sweetshark> maybe put an memory eating forkbomb in the exception handling? that would softy put the machine to a halt ...
<seb128> when that happens you get other issues
<seb128> like g-s-d/u-s-d restarting screws your theme
<Sweetshark> ... until the OOM puts an end to it, spoils the party and wakes you up.
<Sweetshark> ritz: I think I know what the issue is on trusty ...
<ritz> Sweetshark, this I would love to know
<ritz> still downloading the source
<Sweetshark> ritz: https://gist.github.com/bjoernmichaelsen/9230792/revisions <- I think I tried to cp the file before it was moved in place ...
<ritz> aah
<ritz> k, so the rules files is hosted on git
<Sweetshark> ritz: nah, gist is just a glorified pastebin ...
<Sweetshark> ritz: the packages are hosted at http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=summary but I usually only push there, when I also do a 'real' upload to the archive.
<ritz> hmm, this would also be need to be pushed into debian
<ritz> Sweetshark, thanks. pastebin with git support . very interesting concept
<Sweetshark> ritz: well, there are two scenarios: 1/ rene likes the patch -- then he will cherry-pick it to debian anyway, when I push on the ubuntu branch 2/ rene doesnt like the patch -- then no matter what you do, the patch is unlikely to land in debian.
<ritz> Sweetshark, so, I would need to write my reasons as why this should be used
<ritz> and file a debian bug report
<Laney> pitti: did you miss my latest dbusmock PR? ;-)
<Laney> I have a feeling gitorious isn't the best when it comes to notifications
<pitti> Laney: indeed, I didn't get any notification at all
 * pitti checks whether there's an option for that
<Laney> fail
<pitti> Laney: sorry, will do ASAP
<Laney> no worries, I forgot myself
<xnox> Laney: not sure if github is any better, one needs to login and check facebook style notifications and the "wall of events"
<Laney> xnox: no emails there either?
<pitti> "By default notify me of updates in what I am watching"
 * pitti enables that
<Laney> nod
<pitti> xnox: I do get RAOF's pull requests on github
<pitti> by mail, I mean
<xnox> Laney: not that i've seen, maybe i've disabled them?!
 * xnox goes to check
<xnox> Launchpad for one has most sane emails of them all...
<seb128> Sweetshark, the libreoffice dicts packaging seems fine to me, what sort of feedback were you after for it?
<pitti> xnox: +1
<pitti> X-Launchpad-Rationale: for filtering → gold
<smb> Sarvatt, Not sure you are the one to contact but you may know who. I have the feeling that there is a regression in recent Trusty desktop that maybe is related to llvm-pipe.
<seb128> desrt, do you know why GNOME has robot.txt that stops google to give a description of the developer.gnome.org apis?
<seb128> "developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-GDateTime.html
<seb128> La description de ce résultat n'est pas accessible à cause du fichier robots.txt de ce site. En savoir plus"
<seb128> I get that when I google glib apis
<desrt> seb128: i think we do that to try to make sure the newest version of the doc is the one that google finds
<desrt> not helping, apparently :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/glib.png
<desrt> pretty lame
<desrt> seb128: tell fredp about this?
<seb128> ok
<desrt> he speaks french too, so maybe he can even help you understand what the error message means :)
<fredp> he's even on #ubuntu-desktop :)
<Laney> c'est impossible!
<seb128> fredp, hey
<fredp> it's because we only allow google to index the latest versions, to avoid the results being cluttered by the same api from different versions.
<fredp> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=509424
<ubot2> Gnome bug 509424 in help.gnome.org "Only let search engined index stable, unstable versions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> fredp, well, google fails to rank/return results from newer versions though
<fredp> seb128: a bug that was recently found, but I'm not sure it got reported, is that we do not exclude old odd version numbers.
<seb128> fredp, did you see http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/glib.png ?
<fredp> seb128: missed it, sorry
<seb128> fredp, let's continue on the gnome channel only, no need to duplicate the conversation (sorry, pinged you there because I didn't though you were on #ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: Exactly that kind of feedback. ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, if you want to go with the update you are going to need a ffe though
<seb128> Sweetshark, I don't know how much data changed since our outdated openoffice version
<Sweetshark> seb128: Can we push that to trusty and get rid of openoffice.org-dicts? ffe needed, sure, do we need a MIR too again?
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's the same set of datas right?
<Sweetshark> yes, just some 3 years of improvement on top of it ...
<seb128> I don't think you need a MIR for that
<seb128> but check with mterry or didrocks
<seb128> right, so it's like a new version of a source in main imho
<seb128> just need a ffe
<seb128> Laney, easy review on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/dont-duplicate-icon/+merge/208350 (just dropping 3 lines), I would appreciate if you could ack it, I want to do a u-c-c landing today
<seb128> that's not the main change, but I want to include it while I'm doing a landing
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> I saw that issue
<Laney> grr
<Laney> I'm going to have to fix bzr-builddeb at some point
<seb128> what is it doing?
<Laney> it really annoys me how bzr bd -S puts the source package in .. and ../build-area
<seb128> oh, right
 * seb128 has the feeling Laney want to test build/run that change before +1 it :p
<Laney> always
<Laney> it does indeed work though
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> it's a .ui diff, you could have patched the file on disk to avoid a build ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> hah
<seb128> oh, hikiko just resubmited the gvariant refactoring
<seb128> let's see if desrt is happy with that version, maybe we can batch it in the same landing
 * desrt is checking now :)
<hikiko> :D
<desrt> this looks much better, indeed
<desrt> hikiko: i assume you tested it?
<hikiko> I've run it and it looked ok
<desrt> approved, then
<desrt> thanks for all the fixing
<hikiko> but the previous one looked fine too so...
<hikiko> I think it's fine though
<desrt> hikiko: that's the trouble with leaks... they look fine :)
<hikiko> so true!
 * desrt likes all of the red lines in this patch
<hikiko> hahahaha
<hikiko> it was a nice trick that GVariantBuilder finally :)
<hikiko> 3 lines of code
<hikiko> replaced like 20 :)
<desrt> yup.  much nicer this way.
<desrt> it could have been even nicer if you moved the GSettings code into the add_dict_entry() func -- but this is not necessary :)
<hikiko> well I have to go (my day is over) I hope I haven't introduced any new bugs accidentally
<hikiko> mmm
<desrt> (and i think it's better to have it separate -- it makes more sense logically this way)
<hikiko> I could do
<desrt> hikiko: i hope so too.  i'm always afraid that i'll do a review on code and get someone to replace their working code with my broken suggestions :)
<desrt> hikiko: have a good evening
<hikiko> well, it seems to not leak anything now :) thanks for the review
<hikiko> +good evening :)
<attente> anyone having trouble running unity from trunk?
<attente> seems to halt as soon as the session is started...
<seb128> trunk should be what is in trusty-proposed
<seb128> did you self build?
<seb128> the packages are working fine for me
<attente> i did
<seb128> does it exit? or segfault? or?
<attente> it literally halts...
<seb128> so freezes?
<attente> the machine shuts off...
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> wth?
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> does it do the same if you start another session and run unity by hand there?
<attente> yeah..
<attente> seb128, haven't tried it
<seb128> but is the box doing a proper shutdown?
<seb128> I wonder if there is some upstart condition going on there...
<attente> on the one hand, i saw a broadcast that said the system was going down, but on the other hand, the next boot was checking the file system
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is that reproducable?
<attente> seb128, never mind, running it manually from a working session seems to work
<seb128> weird still
<attente> yeah...
<seb128> attente, did you hit the power button by mistake? ;-)
<attente> i was installing it locally
<attente> lol
<attente> could be, seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, hey, sound setting now have an "allow louder than 100%" checkbox
<seb128> xclaesse, hey, indeed
<xclaesse> seb128, but volume keys still does not go over 100%
<seb128> xclaesse, install the deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/14.04.0+14.04.20140225-0ubuntu1
<seb128> xclaesse, that got blocked by the beta freeze, should go in trusty proper tomorrow
<xclaesse> seb128, awesome
<xclaesse> seb128, you made that change since our converstation last time ?
<seb128> xclaesse, yes
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks! I owe you a beer :D
<seb128> yw! ;-)
<seb128> thanks to mpt and larsu mostly (for the design and the implementation), I've just been pushing a bit to see if they though it would be a good change to have
<seb128> bregma, did you see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167642928/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.unity_7.1.2%2B14.04.20140225-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<bregma> seb128, yep, we're looking into it
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> I didn't know if you would get any notification since that's not a manual upload
<seb128> I noticed it while looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<bregma> seb128, I check the builds before hitting Merge and Clean
<seb128> bregma, good idea ;-)
<seb128> tedg, did you see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166581289/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.dbus-test-runner_14.04.0%2B14.04.20140217.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<tedg> Hmm, no.
<seb128> tedg, that's blocking the update in trusty-proposed
<seb128> we really need to output the tests logs by default :/
<tedg> Yeah, curious what's happening.
<tedg> Do we have a ppc64el porter?
<seb128> should I retry it in case that was transient ?
<seb128> I don't think so
<tedg> Building locally just to make sure it works :-)
<tedg> Yeah, builds locally.
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, I guess.  Seems unlikely, as those are pretty fast, right? (timeouts are usually transient issues)
<mterry> seb128, could you give https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/as-ringtone/+merge/200862 a re-look when you get a chance?
<seb128> mterry, is that the one you approved some days ago?
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<mterry> seb128, you had looked at it previously too
<seb128> why is CI failing, did it ever work since they enabled it for u-s-s?
<mterry> seb128, just figured it probably shouldn't land without a final once-over by someone actually working on that component
<seb128> om26er, ^
<seb128> mterry, Laney is working on u-s-s, but I can have a look
<mterry> seb128, yeah, but it's laney's branch.  CI was working for that branch before Laney merged from trunk.  Not sure if bad merge or just flakiness
<seb128> mterry, I was trying to stay away from it because I'm still unsure I agree with replacing gsettings by accountsservice :p (for the reasons listed previously)
<Laney> it's the new stuff
<mterry> seb128, ah
<om26er> seb128, sorry about that there is that one test that is failing on otto due to a crash while mocking upower, i'll disable that one
<seb128> Laney, the world was simpler before, I liked that, I don't want the new stuff: p
<seb128> om26er, thanks
<Laney> yeah, multi-user sucks man
<Laney> but "new stuff" I was referring to CI :P
 * Laney almost has u-s-s reset api working
<seb128> oh
<seb128> Laney, mterry: approved
<seb128> Laney, do you want to handle the landing/put it in a silo for testing?
<Laney> ty
<Laney> can't, u-s-s already has one
<seb128> (or wait, we have other upgrade work ongoing right?)
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, once that one is landed
<Laney> sure
<Laney> or mterry can lead on doing that if he wants
<mterry> sigh... silos
<Laney> & can
<mterry> it can be squeezed in with other u-s-s changes you guys have, no rush for its own silo
<seb128> well, having a silo gives you a ppa with a nice debs you can run tests on, to really make sure the change is ok :p
<Laney> I'd rather not, the current one has been quite hard fought
 * seb128 still nervous about that one, doesn't want to be the guy who made the phone not ring on calls ;-)
<Laney> get some 'avengers' to test the ppa :P
<mterry> Laney, no not that it needs to go in this immediate next silo.  Just that it can go in a future silo without pressure
<Laney> ah
<mterry> Laney, i.e. it's not time sensitive for me yet
<Laney> shouldn't be too hard to do next anyway
<Laney> if the service side can still go
<seb128> Laney, btw I plan to let the oobe (wizard) merge in soon as well (mentioning it in case you wanted to look at it before it's accepted)
<mterry> ooh
<mterry> still unusable, but that helps future merges be tiny
<seb128> right, that's why I want to get it in
<seb128> so we can start reviewing reasonable diffs
<Laney> ok, I'll see but don't wait for me
<seb128> k
<seb128> tjaalton, I guess you noticed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167123837/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.gstreamer-vaapi_0.5.7-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> no idea why it fails
<tjaalton> just on i386
<tjaalton> haven't had time to fix it yet, the guy who made all the packaging changes vanished
<seb128> tjaalton, because it's the only arch building the documentation which is arch all?
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> ;-)
<tjaalton> well, there's something else wrong to
<tjaalton> +o
<tjaalton> or not, but this is essentially the same what is on debian NEW
<tjaalton> since a few weeks
<tjaalton> I'll look into it tomorrow..
<tjaalton> btw, how's the wacom config backend doing?
<seb128> tjaalton, did you test it?
<tjaalton> forgot the status.. something got added?
<seb128> tjaalton, I forgot that we already had g-s-d 3.8
<seb128> we updated the control center side to 3.8
<tjaalton> the good stuff is not in 3.8, but 3.10
<tjaalton> I think
<seb128> seems like 3.10 has some "worth trying to backport" changes though
<seb128> but I don't have a wacom so I can't really test
<seb128> right
<tjaalton> it's all in the archive now?
<seb128> 3.8 is
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1277733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1277733 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Backport newer Wacom tablet support" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<tjaalton> cool, subscribed
<tjaalton> yeah the OSD looks cool
<tjaalton> *would look cool :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> tjaalton, gstreamer-vaapi ... it just seems like that upstream tarball is not shipping the generated documentation and the package is not using enable-gtk-doc
<seb128> so you end up with no documentation to install
<tjaalton> it builds fine on sbuild
<seb128> tjaalton, with arch all?
<seb128> hum, the tarball has the html files
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, -0u1 too
<tjaalton> -0u2 was a panic change, didn't have time to worry what the real fix would've been. and it wasn't enough anyway..
<seb128> tjaalton, "checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no"
<tjaalton> so the current u-c-c/u-s-d versions map to g-c-c/g-s-d 3.8?
<seb128> yes
<tjaalton> I'll try to build -vaapi on a ppa instead of sbuild
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000960/
<Laney> woot
<seb128> Laney, nice!
<Laney> that do some resetting comes from a js function inside of the phone plugin
<Laney> called from c++
<seb128> that's slightly scary ;-)
<Laney> kind of
<Laney> it means you can define a "function reset() { undo_my_stuff() }" in each plugin
<seb128> that's nice
<Laney> online accounts is annoying
<Laney> it opens its page component automatically
<dobey> anyone know how to disable this new live-resize feature? does one have to install ccsm to do so?
<seb128> dobey, you can probably tweak the option through dconf or gsettings but ccsm is easier
<seb128> dobey, is it buggy for you? (would be useful to get feedback on that to know if we need to turn if off again before release)
<dobey> seb128: it's pretty cpu-intensive, and it works very poorly with emacs
<dobey> i don't know if that's cause to turn it off before release though
<dobey> i didn't see an option when i was poking through dconf, but maybe i was looking in the wrong places
<seb128> well, compiz settings are stored in dconf nowadays
<seb128> but they are relocatable paths, so it's a bit tricker to find them iirc
<seb128> use ccsm it's easier
<dobey> well i didn't see anything under org.compiz in dconf-editor
<seb128> dobey, $ gsettings set org.compiz.resize:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/resize/ mode 2
<dobey> whee. and compiz crashed
<dobey> or at least, the window decorator did
<robert_ancell> desrt, does a feature in gsettings where a key is marked as deprecated and that would cause an application that accesses that key to have a GWarning sound useful?
<robert_ancell> so schema writers are encouraged to never remove keys but just mark them as deprecated
<desrt> robert_ancell: it sounds interesting... not sure it's super-userful
<desrt> i don't like the runtime nature of it... i'd prefer if it were compile/install time, but i guess that's not really possible
<robert_ancell> desrt, has to be run-time because there's no way of knowing who's consuming your schema
<robert_ancell> desrt, this is due to keys being removed from g-s-d and that means old apps crash
<robert_ancell> you want to strongly encourage those apps to update to new keys, but be able to test newer versions of schemas without everything falling apart
<desrt> robert_ancell: might help also if we had a different notation in the schema file for deprecated keys..
<desrt> so that they didn't use as much space
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes
<desrt> like, a one-liner with a type maybe... default values unsupported...
<robert_ancell> by marking them as such we can optimise them for a slow path
<desrt> and it always returns the wrong value
<desrt> something like that....
<desrt> ie: this is no longer useful at all to you... but at least you don't crash
<robert_ancell> yes
<desrt> robert_ancell: it might be nicer than the current situation
<robert_ancell> it would probably have to return an appropriate value, as apps might be relying on the schema limits
<desrt> although honestly, i think your beef is with the people removing keys from their schemas *shrug*
<desrt> robert_ancell: ya... range would indeed have to be respected
<desrt> which argues towards just having the full entry there, but with a deprecated='yes' tag
<desrt> and perhaps a summary form for the simple cases
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes, but I appreciate why they'd want to remove them. If there was a better process to deprecate I think people would do that more happily
<desrt> it won't help you if people don't use it, though
<desrt> and i suspect that people won't use it
<attente> bschaefer, hi, what's the purpose of the ScaleImageIcons function in panel/PanelIndicatorEntryView.cpp?
<bschaefer> attente, for HiDPI support in unity
<bschaefer> attente, we need to scale all the icons based on the per monitor DPI scale setting
<bschaefer> attente, do you see that function in trunk?
 * bschaefer doesn't seem to see it
<attente> bschaefer, is there a reason why the x and y positions are hard coded?
<bschaefer> attente, let me poke Trevinho
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ^
<attente> bschaefer, yes, it's in trunk
<bschaefer> attente, i think Trevinho might have removed that code :) in this branch
<bschaefer> attente, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/hidpi-better-scaling/+merge/208238
<bschaefer> attente, yeah, that was a work around, now we use the nice cairo scaling :)
<bschaefer> so that function is removed
<attente> ah, ok, thanks!
<bschaefer> attente, np! Lots of new fixes for dpi :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ignore the poking!
<seb128> bregma, did you noticed that the unity8-desktop-session publish is waiting for a packaging ack click
<bregma> seb128, yes, I just got back from running an errand
<seb128> K
<seb128> bregma, I was pondering clicking it for you but I decided to ping first in case you didn't ack it for a reason :-)
<bregma> no good reason
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-27
<Mirv> morning
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey!
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128, I'm alright thanks, good climb last night ;-)
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<seb128> how is your finger?
<Laney> seems alright now
<seb128> good
<seb128> bah, freezes are boring, 4 updates this morning
 * seb128 wants the good stuff to reach his update-manager ;-)
<seb128> hey mvo ;-)
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> mvo, wie gehts?
<mvo> seb128: great, thanks! how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<mvo> I'm on vacation currently, which means hacking time :) (and time to take care of the kids)
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> hacking time.... ;-)
<seb128> mvo, speaking of which, aptdaemon decided to stop ftbfsing in trusty, which is good, but now britney is unhappy because some autopkgtest is red ... any chance you could have a look to it?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I was looking at the ftbfs some days ago and it was fine in my pbuilder so I assumed its cool
<mvo> seb128: I'm looking at a apt adt failure currently, but aptdaemon can be next
<seb128> great, thanks
<seb128> that update includes the fix for one of the most reported e.u.c errors
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I remember your MP for that
<seb128> so it would be good to have it in the release pocket ;-)
<mvo> seb128: indeed
<mvo> seb128: I will try to reproduce in my newly acquired lxc testing container
<seb128> "lxc testing container", nice
<mvo> seb128: well, all credit to pitti who helped me get adt going
<pitti> hey mvo, wie gehts?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<mvo> pitti: gut, danke!
<seb128> pitti, see, a mvo around!
<pitti> mvo: heh, I'm currently creating a doc/README.running-tests so that I won't have to any more in the future :)
<seb128> isn't that nice? ;-)
<pitti> much-needed introductory documentation anyway
<pitti> seb128: en effet !
<jibel> mlankhorst, seb128 morning, any news on bug 1284536?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284536 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in two_way_long_needle()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284536
<mvo> pitti: hehe, yeah, that scales better :)
<pitti> mvo: Attention ! Tu dois parler français ici, c'est la langue officielle d'équipe du bureau
<seb128> jibel, hey, I think mlankhorst said it's not an issue in the software rendering stack
<mvo> uhhh, so I need to fire up duolingo again ;)
<jibel> guten Morgen mvo
<mvo> hey jibel! great to see you
<seb128> jibel, Trevinho said he can workaround it in unity the same way compiz workarounded it
<jibel> mvo, nice to see you too :)
<pitti> mvo: mon aussi -- ma derniére leçon est trop long
<pitti> mvo: btw, I got the go-ahead for autopkgtest 2.9, I'll uplaod it today to Debian (after finishing the documentation) and sync it; then adt-build-lxc will be in the package, much easier
<jibel> seb128, ah okay, there is no comment on the report.
<seb128> jibel, I tried to get traction on IRC, mlankhorst worked on it
<jibel> pitti, "dernière" "était" "longue"
<jibel> ;)
<seb128> jibel, is that creating issues for you/QA testing?
<pitti> jibel: merci --- see, that's what I mean, need more practice :)
<jibel> seb128, it's making installer tests really unstable and sometimes prevents ubiquity fails to start because of it.
<jibel> s/prevents//
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ you are working on that decoration/software-rendering issue right?
<seb128> mvo, btw another "easy to trigger apport prompt" from update-manager is "close the polkit password prompt if you get one to install new packages" (or walk away from the computer until it hits the timeout, which is not that long)
<Laney> oops, should remove landing PPAs after you're done with them
<seb128> yeah, I got bitten by leftover landing ppa as well ;-)
<mlankhorst> I'm tempted to upload a new synaptics
<Laney> 'new'?
<mlankhorst> seems to contain a bunch of fixes to make touchpad a whole lot less twitchy
<mlankhorst> new = git snapshot of 1.8 branch
<seb128> if it's bugfix only that's fine
<mlankhorst> I don't think it counts as such
<mlankhorst> but the new features are basically bug fixes that are slightly too big to fit in a point release, afaict from git history
<seb128> mlankhorst, sounds like you would need a ffe for that update then
<mlankhorst> yeah I'll do some more investigating first, seems a couple of the bug reports I'm hitting locally too
<seb128> mvo, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/aptdaemon/bug-1266844/+merge/207276 btw? another bug similar to the one I tried to fix
<jibel> seb128, is anyone still actively maintaining firefox? autopkgtest is currently failing with bug 1285605, mozcrash is not in the archive or in debian and there is a force-badtest hint on firefox.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285605 in firefox (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest fails with: ImportError: No module named mozcrash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285605
<seb128> jibel, no, no firefox maintainer anymore (chrisccoulson does what he can but he's focussed on other things)
<jibel> seb128, it is a rather big testsuite and use lot of resources
<seb128> well, if it's not working and using resources, I would say to disable it
<seb128> it's a bit of a shame but no point using resourcing for something which is not working...
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1274429
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274429 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Autopkgtests fail" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> +1 for turning it off then
<jibel> seb128, thanks, will do.
<seb128> thank you
<jibel> Sweetshark, hey, same for libreoffice, autopkgtest fails because a patch is rejected http://paste.ubuntu.com/7004529/
<jibel> Sweetshark, is it something that you can fix? otherwise disable autopkgtest
<Sweetshark> jibel: Ill look into fixing the auotpkgtests still. But do we have the infra to run them in jenkins anyway? previously we ran out of disc space for them ..
<jibel> Sweetshark, we do, this has been fixed a while ago. The test timed out during the copy of the source tree which has also been fixed 3 weeks ago or so
<jibel> Sweetshark, tests are now running on disk and can grow up to 40G of disk space
<jibel> seb128, firefox tests have already been disabled in 28.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu1 (0ubuntu2 is in proposed). Once it is released I'll remove the package from jenkins.
<seb128> jibel, ok, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> jibel, can you update the bug Laney pointed with those info?
<jibel> seb128, done
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i would like to have working firefox tests again at some point, but running them just in the development release isn't much value to me :/
<chrisccoulson> i need them https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa and https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next really
<chrisccoulson> we still waste a significant amount of time doing manual tests for updates
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi :), are you about to push 28.0b6?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, it's quite low down on my list of priorities atm
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, maybe later tonight
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, oh, really?
<ricotz> even thunderbird 24.3.0 didnt hit trusty yet
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yeah, i only touch it now when i get a few minutes in my spare time
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, it would be great if you push those to the ppas if you arent comfortable having things in the main repo yet
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, it should be in trusty. i just haven't had time ;)
<ricotz> meaning if you haven't time to test them deeply
<ricotz> i see
<jibel> chrisccoulson, on which releases do you want to test firefox-next and security ppa? all stables + dev or only dev or only stables or only LTSes ? :)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, it would be all stables (i don't use those PPA's for the dev release)
<chrisccoulson> if we can do that, I'll spend some time getting the tests in order again, as that would save me quite a lot of time
<jibel> chrisccoulson, ack, I'll see what I can do
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, at least infinity fixed the ppc build issue ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so we should have an updated version in trusty after the beta freeze ends
<Sweetshark> jibel: awesome. Ill see to get the autopkgtests back up then!
<jdstrand> seb128, chrisccoulson, jibel: re firefox autopkgtests, there are only 60 something failures iirc, but thousands of tests that pass. wouldn't it be better to disable the 60 tests that can't import mozcrash?
<jdstrand> until such time that someone can fix those tests
<seb128> jdstrand, that would work for me, it's just that tests are red for ever and nobody did anything about it so far
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, jibel: +1000 on enabling autopkgtests in the ppas
<seb128> but sure, if that works, +1
<Laney> bah, I admit defeat
<Laney> who wants to help me with some C++? :-)
<Laney> it involves virtual functions
<jdstrand> bug 1285605 seems to suggest it is python
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285605 in firefox (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest fails with: ImportError: No module named mozcrash" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285605
<jdstrand> why not disable the script that runs /usr/lib/firefox/testing/testrunhelper.py?
<chrisccoulson> that's used to run all tests
<jdstrand> hmmm
<jdstrand> then how are only 60 something tests failing?
<chrisccoulson> if there are only ~1000 tests passing, then that would suggest most things are broken, as there should be in the order of 30000 test results
<jdstrand> well, let's look at the failures real quick
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-firefox/150/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/testReport/
<jdstrand> 34 failures (±0) , 879 skipped (±0) 21,286 tests (±0)
<jibel> jdstrand, mochitest are not counted at all because they completely fail to run. 60 are only for the tests that ran
<jdstrand> weird, I could've sworn that number was 60 something, not 30 something
<jibel> jdstrand, if you compare to saucy it's more like 3k tests that did't run
<Laney> bzr branch lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/reset-api build, install, USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1 ubuntu-system-settings reset → Reset all system settings
<Laney> crashes because it can't resolve the virtual function
<jdstrand> looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-firefox/150/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/testReport/, I see that 21,286 tests are passing
<Laney> lib/Systemsettings/plugin-interface.h src/plugin.c reset()
<jdstrand> with 34 failures
<jdstrand> is it not possible to just disable/skip the 34 failures for now and then we still have the 21,286 tests?
<attente> Laney, should the return type match?
<jdstrand> jibel, chrisccoulson: ^
<attente> Laney, never mind, guess i'm looking at the wrong function
<jdstrand> seb128: ^
<Laney> attente: line 253 in plugin.cpp
<chrisccoulson> disabling / skipping tests requires a source change to firefox in any case
<chrisccoulson> but if mochitests are being skipped then the 34 failures is inaccurate. that number is really in the 10's of thousands
<chrisccoulson> and mochitests are the ones that matter
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hrmm
<Laney> attente: the idea is that panels can either handle resetting in their plugin or in their page component
<Laney> the bool tells you whether it was handled or not - I tried to add a default false case
 * Laney sucks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what provides mozcrash?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, firefox. it's in the package, it just doesn't find it
<jdstrand> so, it is maybe something as simple as adjusting PYTHONPATH?
<jdstrand> or the equivalent module setting in the script (I forget what it is otoh)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=849900#c1
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 849900 in General "remove hacks to enable mozbase from the automation code when we are running all tests in a virtualenv" [Normal,New]
<jdstrand> jibel: will you be the one implementing the autopkgtest runs in the ppas chrisccoulson mentioned?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: as for manually testing of security updates due to lack of autopkgtests runs> I would think that if we ran the autopkgtests manually on stable releases, we could back off on the manual testing to the point that we would if the tests ran in the ppa, no?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: therefore, fixing this would be worthwhile for the next update
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: oh, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=827446
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 827446 in General "update mochitest, reftest, xpcshell to use mozcrash" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: see comment #22 (among others)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: actually, starting at 15. seems that might provide some hints anyway
<chrisccoulson> thanks. the real issue is the first bug, because upstream are now running all tests in a virtualenv
<chrisccoulson> whereas we aren't
<chrisccoulson> i need to rework our test harness to create one
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> anyhoo-- does what I said about stables and the next security update make sense?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it does
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so maybe it is ok to disable the autopkgtests for now in trusty, get things flowing again
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: then when we can do manual tests until we get the autopkgtests working again (eg, circa next security update or so)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and the 'we' for trusty testing is not necessarily 'you', but all of us
<attente> Laney, should you try to cast those plugins to the plugin interface when you call plugin->reset in PluginManager::resetPlugins
<attente> or is that not necessary here
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: how does that sound?
<attente> Laney, sorry, i got my types confused again, never mind
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds fine
<jdstrand> jibel, seb128: ok, so yeah, just disable the tests for now, but someone is going to need to watch the firefox bugs in trusty for regressions. when trusty is released, it'll be in the security team's hands and we will either do rather extensive manually testing or fix the autopkgtests. when we fix the autopkgtests, we'll push that up to the dev release
<jdstrand> that may happen before trusty release
<jdstrand> jibel: is there some way I can file a high priority request to get the autopkgtests working on the ppas chrisccoulson mentioned?
<jdstrand> s/working/running/
<jibel> jdstrand, done for firefox-next and security PPA on P and S. For Q I don't have a testing environment ready yet, I'll create one unless you think it is not worth it because it EOL in 6 weeks or so
<Laney> attente: stupid c++ eh
<larsu> Laney: you're complaining about c++ a lot today :P
<Laney> it's the same problem :P
<Laney> attente had a look at it
<larsu> ah
<seb128> Laney, you should maybe ask chrisccoulson, he knows c++ quite well, he might be able to help you
<seb128> Laney, do you consider https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1130722 a feature or an UI change? ;-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1130722 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Restore a traditional menu under Unity" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> seb128: borderline-ish, but probably a bug fix imo
<seb128> Laney, should I "un-ffe" the bug or do you just want to ack it? ;-)
<larsu> clearly a design-bug if you ask me
<larsu> instead of a feature
 * larsu might be biased
<Laney> I commented
<Laney> FFes should be "New" ideally btw
<larsu> why?
<Laney> so that you can tell in the list if they need attention
<seb128> oh, right, sorry about that
<Laney> nm, it's just a small detail
<Laney> trying to keep on top of email but eventually I'll fall behind and try to use the web ui
<tjaalton> so the test to check if gtk-doc-tools fails on launchpad, succeeds in sbuild (gstreamer-vaapi)
<tjaalton> *if ... is installed
<seb128> is your chroot uptodate?
<seb128> we had a new gtk-doc-tools recently
<jdstrand> jibel: awesome, that was fast :)
<seb128> which might create issues
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, updated daily
<tjaalton> the test just does: ifeq ($(shell test "`dpkg -l gtk-doc-tools | grep ^ii`" && echo binary-indep),binary-indep)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ^ jibel enabled jenkins for firefox-next for and ubuntu-mozilla-security
<seb128> tjaalton, :/
<seb128> jdstrand, jibel, chrisccoulson: nice!
<tjaalton> so thinking of just enabling it unconditionally
<attente> Laney, i guess it's aborting early from the PluginPrivate::ensureLoaded function
<attente> so m_plugin points to garbage address
<jdstrand> jibel: is there a way to make sure that new releases have jenkins enabled?
<attente> Laney, if you add m_plugin = NULL at the top, it seems to work
<Laney> attente: at the top where?
<Laney> I think that it can't resolve the virtual reset function
<attente> near the top of PluginPrivate::ensureLoaded
<jdstrand> jibel: I wonder if it makes sense to have trusty enabled now in both ppas... how will we ensure 'u' gets enabled?
<Laney> if it's null then if (d->m_plugin && ...) makes the problematic call not happen
<attente> right, but m_plugin doesn't seem to start initialized to NULL
<jibel> jdstrand, task 45 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess . You could add a link to a specific document for the security team
<jibel> task 45 of the section "Previous release plus 1 day"
<happyaron> seb128: hey
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<happyaron> seb128: ibus-pinyin is still in -proposed
<happyaron> why it's stucked there?
<attente> Laney, i think it's just a problem of ensureLoaded returning early before m_plugin is initialized
<Laney> attente: yeah?
<attente> Laney, guess so...
<Laney> I don't see the problem
<Laney> can you be more detailed? :P
<jdstrand> jibel: fyi, "46. Notify Jean-Baptiste Lallement (jibel) or Martin Pitt (pitti) to initialize autopkgtest in the ubuntu-mozilla-security and firefox-next PPAs for the new release."
<jdstrand> jibel: thanks again
<attente> Laney, in src/plugin, add at line 90: m_plugin = NULL;
<Laney> ubuntu-system-settings currently only matters on phone/tablet
<Laney> NO
<Laney> om26er: I'm not really cool with doing that
<Laney> it leads us down a path of being crappy on the desktop, but we want to be used there
<seb128> shrug, got disconnected from that server
<seb128> Laney, doing what?
<Laney> disabling tests on desktop only
<seb128> we shouldn't disable tests
<om26er> Laney, you can ignore that commit message, we are going to enable tests on desktop setup as soon as there is a fix for apport window poping up in that environment
<desrt> *cough*
<seb128> attente, what are the keybinding issues you mentionned during the meeting?
<Laney> I don't think it's okay to ignore tests there because something is broken
<Laney> we should fix the thing that is broken
<Laney> that's what would happen if it was a problem on the phone, right?
<Laney> also I've never seen this on my desktop
<seb128> attente, is that the enable-mnemonic issue, or something else?
<om26er> Laney, its much better than not running them at all, I think since I enabled them last week none of your CI showed success
<attente> seb128, it's the ctrl+print problem
<seb128> oh
<seb128> if that's the only one that's pretty minor
<seb128> did you look at it?
<Laney> the same tests that all pass for me and seb128
<attente> seb128, i did, but it's a really weird problem
<om26er> Laney, the test environment needs to disable 'apport report a problem' window
<attente> it's almost as if printscreen/sysrq can't be modified by ctrl
<om26er> fginther, ^ :)
<attente> but it seems to work under xev, so...
<seb128> attente, does it work under gnome-shell?
<seb128> attente, also the keybindings do work by default, it's only if print is unset that it triggers the other one
<attente> seb128, ctrl+print doesn't seem to do anything for me by default
<seb128> attente, it copies to the clipboard, did you try to go to e.g gimp or inkscape and paste there?
<seb128> attente, it does the screenshot animation for me
<seb128> then I've the image in the clipboard
<attente> seb128, ctrl+print didn't do anything for me :(
<attente> and if i do 'dbus-monitor member=AcceleratorActivated', i get nothing on ctrl+prtsc
<om26er> Laney, your tests are actually not failing, autopilot have a way to check snapshot of running applications before and after a test is run, so if during that time a new window pops up autopilot believes that it started some window and failed to close it. Thats pretty much whats happening for our tests in CI
<Laney> can we see what the apport crash is for?
<attente> seb128, in xev, what's the output of doing ctrl+print for you?
<fginther> om26er, the changes to remove the desktop test are in place. I spent some time debugging the problem yesterday, but my attempts to disable apport did not solve the problem so far
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005625/
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005635/ for a bit more content
<om26er> fginther, is there a way to get the apport crash file out of otto ?
<attente> seb128, yeah... different from mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005649/
<fginther> om26er, yes, it should be linked to the jenkins job as an artifact
<seb128> attente, keyboards :/
<attente> seb128, indeed...
<seb128> attente, well, don't bother much about that one, as said it's a corner case
<om26er> Laney, the attached .crash files link to bug 1260237 and bug 1277589
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1260237 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-dbus crashed with PermissionError in initialize(): [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/system-image/client.log'" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260237
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277589 in ubuntu-download-manager "Better protection against concurrent access" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277589
<om26er> fginther, thanks
<Laney> hah, that first bug is from me
<mvo> pitti: silly question, where does the  ./run-from-checkout --built-tree=~/devel/apt/mvo.git --- lxc -es adt-trusty store the generated logs?
<pitti> mvo: it doesn't by default :) but you can tell it with -l /path/to/logfile or -o /path/to/output-dir/
<mvo> pitti: aha, thanks
<om26er> Laney, do you know the reason of that bug ? like what causes it
<mvo> pitti: I think I have the apt failure under control, looks like SIGPIPE is behaving subtly different inside lxc, but I will simply rewrite the test to be more robust
<pitti> mvo: *hug*
<mvo> (and rely less on crazy shell constructs)
<Laney> om26er: the log directory has weird permissions so the client cannot open the file
<om26er> Laney, it only happens once if I am not mistaken ?
<Laney> you won't get the same crash more than once from apport
<Laney> om26er: system-image is maintained by barry - you could ask him if there's any plans to fix it
<om26er> Laney, that could be the cause because we have a clean container every test run
<Laney> makes sense
<seb128> mpt, I know you are busy but I would appreciate if you could review those
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1285021
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285021 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "What's UI Scale?" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1284221
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284221 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Shouldn't it be "menu bar" rather than "top bar"?" [Medium,New]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283150
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283150 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Missing article in the new LIM option dialog" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> mpt, they are pretty trivial, just issues about the wording on the new options for unity (local menus and UI scaling for Hi-DPI)
<mpt> ogra, sorry, I have no idea how the phone HUD gets its commands, or why Quit is anything other than a troubleshooting function. tedg would be able to point you in the right direction.
<ogra> mpt, well, i'm seeing MPs everywhere where apps implement the HUD quit function now
<ogra> i thought there was a design decision that they should re-introduce that (just judging by the amount of MPs)
<tedg> mpt, It was a request so that there is a searchable command to quit.  When it is in the toolbar (which it will be) it won't be on the first list.
<tedg> ogra, It was a design decision by our lead designer.
<ogra> we have someone who designs lead ?
<ogra> is there also a silve and gold designer ?
<mpt> tedg, we’re getting rid of the toolbar, so I doubt that
<ogra> :P
<tedg> mpt, Ah, hadn't heard that part of the story yet.
<tedg> If only we had something written down, we could call it a specification, that we could get notified when it changes.
 * tedg dreams of the future of technology
<ogra> that would kill all these little surprises !
<ogra> how boring
<mpt> tedg, I’ve been working on it and mentioned it last week IIRC. The new header element will allow buttons, so we can put Back in the header instead of in the toolbar, so we’ll barely need the toolbar any more.
<ogra> mpt, header like in ... at the top of the screen ? i.e. the space i cant reach with my thumb ?
<tedg> mpt, Toolbar of the app or toolbar of the HUD?
<mpt> tedg, the HUD has its own toolbar??
 * ogra prefers the toolbar at the bottom to not have to use two hands ... 
<ogra> (even though i admit its butt ugly)
<tedg> mpt, What do you call the buttons at the bottom of the HUD?
<mpt> ogra, if there are parts of the screen you can’t reach with your thumb, you have bigger problems than just the Back button
<mpt> tedg, lost.
<ogra> mpt, i cant reach most of the top of the screen with my thumb when holding the N4 naturally
<seb128> no indicators for you then!
<ogra> i probably have an unusually short thumb, dunno
<tedg> mpt, Heh, but that's what I was meaning by having Quit "in the toolbar" not the app one.
<ogra> seb128, i need the second hand for them usually
<seb128> nowadays phone are ridiculous
<ogra> yeah
<seb128> it took me ages to find a 4" one
<ogra> and meizu and bq are even bigger than N4
<seb128> I don't want 4.5" or 5"
 * ogra is fine with "up to 4.5"
<seb128> 4.3" ftw
<ogra> but 4.7 (like the N4) or 5 i cant easily reach the top panel anymore
<seb128> but as mpt said, you have other issues than the toolbar then
<seb128> you have no access to indicators either, which have lot of the common functions you need
<ogra> right
<seb128> e.g calendar events, messages etc
<ogra> well, i do if i use a second hand
<ogra> but it gets uncomfortable
<mpt> tedg, ok. I guess I need a “How to design for the HUD” tutorial.
<seb128> mpt, btw did you see the bugs I listed? no hurry, just making sure they didn't get lost in the ping flood that is hitting you ;-)
<qengho> Weeeeird.  I had an alarm on my trusty-Gnome3 machine, and I don't know what's making the sound or how to turn it off.
<seb128> GNOME3, like gnome-shell?
<qengho> Something calling itself "alarm" plays something through pulse every 3 seconds or so. Sounds like a telephone ringing.
<qengho> seb128: yes, shell.
<seb128> is indicator-datetime-service running for you?
<seb128> (it shouldn't under shell)
<qengho> Yes, it is.
<seb128> how come?
<seb128> that's what is playing the sound
<seb128> you should have received a notification that let you dismiss it though
<qengho> I don't know why it is. I didn't run it manually.
 * qengho greps around.
<seb128> did you check your shell notifications (they are hidding at the bottom of the screen I think)
<qengho> seb128: yes, there was something in bottom left. Nothing like "dismiss". Just an on/off, as I recall. Not well labeled, I think.
<Laney> It's probably because the xdg autostart file is dodgy atm
<Laney> Exec=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<Laney> NotShowIn=Unity;
<mpt> seb128, sorry, ran out of time, I’ll look tomorrow
<seb128> mpt, sure, thanks, have a nice evening!
 * Laney blurgs
<Laney> finally it works
<seb128> Laney, well done!
<Laney> it ate too much time
<Laney> but yeah, good to win in the end
<seb128> I know that sort of feeling
<tedg> Is there a way I can configure pulse to not stop when I switch to the greeter?
<tedg> i.e. Rhythmbox can continue to play
<tedg> mterry, Do you know what's going to happen on the phone with the split greeter there? ^
<ochosi> oh, that'd be interesting to know, light-locker (default on xubuntu) is also somewhat affected by this
<ochosi> (one of the more inconvenient downsides of using the greeter as lockscreen)
<seb128> tedg, that's the main reason why we didn't change to use lightdm as a lock screen on the desktop btw
<ochosi> seb128: security-wise it isn't so bad though to have the greeter/lockscreen on a separate VT
<tedg> seb128, Does pulse have to be a system service then?
<tedg> Or can we whitelist lightdm user?
<seb128> tedg, I guess it would (it has a mode for that iirc, but it's not recommended to use it for reason I don't remember)
<tedg> i.e. only pause if going to a user session other than lightdm.
<ochosi> tedg: what happens if >1 users have a pulse-session running?
<seb128> well, the issue is that your user session/seat stops being active
<seb128> I don't think we have code to handle "unactive but still active"
<tedg> ochosi, Last one continues to play.
<seb128> mdeslaur might know more about it
<seb128> we discussed it a bit in the past
<tedg> Interesting, so we don't necessarily know why it became inactive.
<tedg> I'm sure mdeslaur wants to write a really cool apparmor profile for us.
<ochosi> have to say i see benefits of stopping audio-playback on locking (especially in a multi-user or office-like environment)
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> ochosi, We're putting the controls for the audio player on the greeter (that's what I'm working on) :-)
<seb128> tedg, do you know what GNOME is doing?
<seb128> it's working for them
<tedg> seb128, Well, not really a gnome issue... it'd be a fedora one.
<seb128> no, it's gdm
<ochosi> tedg: well it works already with unity-greeter, but something in indicator-sound is fishy. using unity-greeter in xubuntu i can start gmusicbrowser in unity-greeter(!)
<seb128> that's working in Ubuntu GNOME with gdm afaik
<tedg> Hmm, interesting.
<seb128> but I think their lock screen is on the user session
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> gdm is on the same VT afaik
<tedg> Ah, so they're just running gdm in the user session.
 * ochosi still wonders how they do it
<seb128> "just"
<seb128> I'm not sure it's that simple
<ochosi> frankly, we're considering to run greeters in the user-session with light-locker too
<ochosi> that would also solve that problem
<seb128> ochosi, how would you do that?
 * tedg hand waves a couple more solutions
<ochosi> seb128: basically emulate lightdm
<ochosi> (not saying this is easy or done yet, so far there's only a prototype)
<seb128> (right)
<seb128> well it's a problem that's common to most desktops
<seb128> so we should share the solution
<ochosi> absolutely
<seb128> we just need the right people to design the architecture
<ochosi> if lightdm could provide a sort of liblightdm ...
<seb128> it does?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm
<seb128>  liblightdm-gobject-1-0: LightDM GObject client library
<seb128>  liblightdm-qt-3-0: LightDM Qt client library
<seb128>  liblightdm-qt5-3-0: LightDM Qt 5 client library
<seb128> that's one the initial reasons for lightdm
<seb128> have the greeters/UI properly split for the server
<ochosi> hm, but does that allow you to do what we want?
<seb128> with a well defined interface to writer greeters
<ochosi> (frankly haven't looked at that yet)
<TheMuso> If pulse is run in system mode, it doesn't use shm between server and client, I believe there may also be realtime priority issues there too, although not 100% sure.
<TheMuso> In any case, system mode is meant to be used only in specific use cases.
<tedg> TheMuso, Seems it could be layered, like a system compositor type solution?
<ochosi> seb128: slightly OT, but how did it go with your new unity-lockscreen? did everything land in time?
<TheMuso> tedg: Urm, I'
<TheMuso> tedg: Urm, I'm not sure how that would work...
<mterry> tedg, uh, no...  I thought the phablet user had explicit audio group permissions for that reason.  Let me test
<TheMuso> The phablet user should not be in teh audio group, logind handles sound device node permissions.
<mterry> TheMuso, I know.  But it was originally in the audio group because we weren't using logind in early days.  Now it is still in the group for that historic reasons.  But it might be useful in allowing it to keep playing audio
<TheMuso> But would that not be a possible security risk, particularly if an input device is active?
<seb128_> sorry, got disconnected
<seb128_> not sure was got through, I was writing
<seb128_> <ochosi> (frankly haven't looked at that yet)
<seb128_> <seb128> well, why would you need to run anything
<seb128_>  you are just saying "unity-greeter should run as $user rather than as $lightm-user"
<seb128_>  you can run the greeter in test-mode in your session
<seb128_>  not sure if that has limitation for e.g pam use though
<seb128_>  you also need to make sure that the UI can't ever loose focus
<ochosi> oh, that didn't end up here anymore, thanks for repasting
<ochosi> indeed, those things all have to be taken into consideration
<seb128> robert_ancell is off today, but he probably know better about the topic
<ochosi> i think we have a slight head-start on the "can't ever lose focus", because light-locker is a gnome-screensaver fork
<ochosi> so the stuff to keep a window "on top of everything, no matter what" is already implemented
<seb128> rigt
<seb128> h
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> rigtht, but it's quite a bunch of hacks
<ochosi> i guess some PAM stuff needs to be don
<ochosi> e
<seb128> ideally the lock screen would be part of the wm/compositor
<ochosi> that would mean waiting for wayland/MIR
<tedg> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/WhatIsWrongWithSystemWide/
<ochosi> which is not ideal for xubuntu at least
<seb128> which is what https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/lockscreen/+merge/206291 is doing
<ochosi> (after all, xfce is still mostly gtk2)
<ochosi> i actually asked you about the progress of unity-lockscreen before you got disconnected :)
<ochosi> seb128: so what's the status on the unity-lockscreen? the MR still seems unmerged?
<seb128> ochosi, it was still being worked on this week
<ochosi> oh, ok, so big FFe
<seb128> Laney asked for more details on the ffe but andyrocks did provide them yet
<seb128> bregma is tracking it I guess
<seb128> or Trevinho
<ochosi> mkay
<bregma> andyrock was having a bit of build trouble with his changes, we'll see what tomorrow brings
<ochosi> keeping my fingers crossed for you guys
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> (didn't provide*)
<ochosi> btw, i saw that larsu landed a nice nautilus patch today, bringing back menus, unfortunately only for Unity
<bregma> ochosi, we'll get the problems resolved, we're not pushing hard on that feature this week because of other things going on
<ochosi> wouldn't !gnome* make more sense?
<ochosi> bregma: great, that's nice to hear!
<seb128> ochosi, !gnome would be fine, it's just not our role to decide for others what they want
<seb128> but feel free to open a bug/send a patch for that
<ochosi> well you brought back menus for other apps as well ;)
<ochosi> (evince, gedit, file-roller...)
<ochosi> and those also didn't happen only in Unity, that's mainly why i was asking
<seb128> we do it for Unity, the implementation might be inconsistent though
<ochosi> but you're right, i should've opened a bugreport about it
<seb128> bregma, is the focus for your team on bug fix until the LTS?
<bregma> seb128, absolutely, there are no features left to add to Unity7 :)
<seb128> \o/
 * seb128 just noticed that alt-tab flickers now
<bregma> there are a lot of bugs :(
<seb128> yeah
<bregma> high-DPI is going to need a lot of tweaking once people start playing with it
<seb128> well, that one is "move the mouse pointer over a launcher icon, so it displays a tooltip, then alt-tab"
<seb128> the background flickers on every switch then
<seb128> bregma, do you get that one as well?
<bregma> just checked on 13.10, not there
<seb128> on trusty?
<bregma> definitely get it on Trusty
<seb128> k, so worth reporting I guess
 * seb128 checks launchpad for bugs before doing that
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1285889
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285889 in unity (Ubuntu) "rendering issues in alt-tab when launcher tooltips are displayed" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> TheMuso, I'm not familiar with the security implications
<tedg> mterry, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/WhatIsWrongWithSystemWide/
<mterry> tedg, how does this work on desktop?  Music plays when a user is locked, right?
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, but as soon as you click "Switch User" it's gone.
<tedg> mterry, Can't quite figure out what's doing that yet.
<tedg> Grepping though the pulse source, but not finding any hints.
<mterry> tedg, policykit / udev rules about "inactive" vs "active" logins?
<mterry> tedg, system mode is different than a user being always in the audio group, right?
<tedg> mterry, I figured that the session pulse had to be listening to something to know when it's inactive.
<tedg> Yeah, well kinda, you need both.
<mterry> tedg, I believe logind adds acls to the audio devices as the user switches active status
<mterry> tedg, so it might remove them
<tedg> Oh, wow.  That's kinda brutal.
<tedg> I thought if you already had the socket open, it'd stay open though.
<TheMuso> How so? Pulse has code to check in with logind to monitor sessions of users etc.
<mterry> tedg, I don't know about that
<tedg> TheMuso, I can't find it :-)
 * TheMuso has a loook...
<tedg> Or more correctly, I foudn the module, I can't figure out where it shuts off audio.
<TheMuso> Hrm I'm thinking of consolekit/.
<tedg> I think it's creating a client per user session.  Not looking up.
<tedg> So if you have multiple logins there's one sound.
<tedg> Curious if ALSA is involved in the VT switching?
<TheMuso> Yeah, I think thats what the module is for to keep things unified if there is multiple sessions for the one user.
<TheMuso> No, afaik its not.
<tedg> "Why" here is some explaination: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup#Why
<tedg> Looks like mterry might be correct, that can't be true!
<tedg> :-)
<mterry> :)
<sarnold> I believe those are posix -acls- that logind adds and removes to the filesystem; you should be able to use the traditional unix permissions to do what you want, just like we used to do back in 1995
<mterry> tedg, but on phone, if user is in audio group already, that would solve the problem?
<TheMuso> Yes but what about a tablet with multiple users? Or even a phone?
<tedg> Yeah, seeming so.  Looking some more.
<tedg> We might need to make logind a bit more sophisticated here.
<tedg> br
<tedg> brb
<xnox> mterry: i thought just audio group is not enough.
<xnox> mterry: play some music, switch user, the music is blocked (it's still playing), since the cgroup based access to the device is revoked (as far as i understand) log back in, and the music continues.
<xnox> mterry: thus you need to have the active seat as well, or "be special" like the login manager semantics / hints to pam_systemd
 * xnox wishes i understood logind...
<mterry> xnox, the acl stuff is removed because logind does it.  But if you were in the audio group all along, I'd expect it to work
<mterry> But TheMuso is right that this needs proper thinking for a multi-user environment
<mterry> But we might be able to slide by on the phone
<mterry> Needs testing
<mdeslaur> you definitely don't want the inactive user to still be able to capture audio
<mdeslaur> for example
<sarnold> or maybe I do :)
<mdeslaur> sure, and give everyone root!
<mdeslaur> :)
<sarnold> no more wheel group either! that's a tool of the man!
<mdeslaur> heh
<xnox> mdeslaur: well phablet user does have root...
<mdeslaur> xnox: what do you mean?
<mdeslaur> xnox: you mean the phablet user is in the sudo group?
<xnox> mdeslaur: yeah.
<mdeslaur> yeah, that's fine...so you don't want _non-admin_ users to be able to capture audio... :)
<xnox> ok =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-28
<TheMuso> c
<darkxst> desrt, ping
<darkxst> desrt, did you see Bug 1284017?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284017 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_thread_abort()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284017
<pitti> Good morning
<czajkowski> pitti: you're up very early!
<pitti> czajkowski: heh, yes
<czajkowski> pitti: just too excited to be working on Trusty you're here so early :p
<pitti> well, I'll call it a day early today, as we're going to the Alps for some days of hiking and skiing :)
<czajkowski> oh lovely
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice! Seeing how it's raining here, you should start to have some snow :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: ah, sunny here, but it's going to rain tomorrow :/
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> but Sunday they promised 9 hours of sun
<pitti> so, hiking tomorrow, skiing on Sunday :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: now you know how people living in england feel all day long in winter, rain! and lots of it
<czajkowski> and ireland :)
<didrocks> czajkowski: heh, yeah ;) It's already the second day and I'm bored by the weather :p
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, I hope you'll enjoy :)
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<pitti> didrocks: I took Mon/Tue off, so nice long weekend
 * didrocks wonders if he shouldn't take holidays until the image is green again :)
<didrocks> like 2 weeks
<didrocks> qt 5.2 should be done by then
<didrocks> maybe even the scope transition
<didrocks> and AP python3
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy friday!
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> happy friday seb128! I'm good thanks, looking forward to the weekend ;-)
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good as well, thanks
<seb128> same, w.e soon! though some work to get done before that ;-)
<seb128> update-manager is less bored this morning :p
<seb128> Laney, can you hint britney to try gnome-session and ubuntu-settings updates together?
<Laney> lemme see
<Laney> pushed that
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> pitti: hey, can you do me a favour using your TB powers please?
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2014-February/000630.html
<Laney> Archive Upload Rights for gunnarhj: archive 'primary', source package 'ubuntu-doc'
<Laney> I think that there was a typo when Stéphane granted this
<seb128> Laney, the grouped hint worked
<Laney> excellent
<pitti> Laney: ah, let me find  out how that work
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<Laney> pitti: edit-acl from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<Laney> also, yeah, happy friday ;-)
<Laney> edit-acl -p gunnarhj -s ubuntu-doc remove then -s ubuntu-docs add AFAIK
<pitti> $ edit-acl -p gunnarhj query
<pitti> == All rights for gunnarhj ==
<pitti> Archive Upload Rights for gunnarhj: archive 'primary', source package 'language-selector'
<pitti> Archive Upload Rights for gunnarhj: archive 'primary', source package 'accountsservice'
<pitti> Archive Upload Rights for gunnarhj: archive 'primary', source package 'ubuntu-docs'
<pitti> Laney: better?
<Laney> pitti: looks good to me, thankk you!
<Laney> s/kk/k/
<seb128> pitti, there is a gvfs 1.19.5 -> 90 update, do you want to have a look to it?
<seb128> Laney, glib-networking in the same case in you are want to do it
<pitti> seb128: can do in parallel to upgrade testing, just need to do something for jibel ATM
<Laney> seb128: noted it down, ty
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> cool, someone did it in debian already
<Laney> should be a sync ...
<seb128> nice
<pitti> likewise, I'll merge our gvfs with Debian then
<denisw> nice to see nautilus also having a classic menu bar now :)
<larsu> ochosi: the nautilus patch adds the menubar when the Gtk/shell-shows-menubar xsetting is set
<larsu> otherwise you'd get a menubar inside the nautilus window, which is weird with the current design
<pitti> seb128: do you know why we have a separate gvfs-backends-goa binary?
<seb128> pitti, because we don't want goa
<seb128> we use uoa
<pitti> ah
<ochosi> larsu: oh, i see. thanks for clearing that up!
<seb128> hey ochosi, larsus
<larsu> seb128: hi!
<seb128> larsu, wie gehts? happy friday!
<ochosi> hey seb128 :)
<larsu> seb128: I'm okay thanks! And you?
<ochosi> oh, viele deutschsprachige hier? :)
<ochosi> (never noticed)
<larsu> ochosi: seb128 tut nur so ;)
<ochosi> hehe
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks
<ochosi> all looking forward to the weekend i suppose?
<seb128> oh yes, it has been a busy week again ;-)
 * seb128 could use some extra sleep and recharging of batteries
<ochosi> (lucky people, poor leisure-time contributors don't have these kind of weekends)
<seb128> (yeah, we can't complain ;-)
<ochosi> seb128: still post-FF exhausted?
<seb128> yeah, a bit, but things are getting better
<ochosi> good that there's at least hope at the end of the (release) tunnel
<seb128> yeah, it's not bad, good to see things landing and work done
<seb128> it's just that when you in the middle of doing the actual reviews/landings/uploads you up being overwhelmed the ff week when everybody tries to finish their thing and get it in ;-)
<ochosi> yup, in a way that always seems to be the same each release (although LTS seems tougher)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why is cheese complaining about "Error during camera setup: One or more needed GStreamer elements are missing: cluttervideosink."
<seb128> gstreamer1.0-clutter is installed
<seb128> shrug, removing ~/.cache/gstreamer-1.0/registry fixed it...
<seb128> (same mentioned on https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1047389)
<Laney> I think there's a blacklisting
<sabdfl> rvba
<Laney> could conceivably be hybris fallout
<ubot2`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1047389 in cheese "cheese fails to start, prints error message "One or more needed GStreamer elements are missing: cluttervideosink"" [Medium,Assigned]
<seb128> how so? like it failed to init once and got blacklisted?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> hum, k, that's quite suboptimal
<seb128> reminds me off compiz unloading the unityshell plugin if you happen to hit a bug which makes it not load correctly :p
<pitti> seb128: gvfs two-way merged, tested, uploaded
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<seb128> pitti, speaking of gvfs, that reminds me I should open a bug about the "ipod are displayed with an usb key icon" issue
<seb128> pitti, jfyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1286072
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286072 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "ipod displayed with an usb key icon" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> ack
<ritz> cyphermox, ping, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1116317 . Do you plan to pull in the patches from debian into trusty ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1116317 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Raring) "[ffe] allow option to create user connections by default" [Medium,In progress]
<om26er> seb128, hey! Can i get this reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-system-settings/pep8_pyflakes_fix/+merge/207966 ?
<om26er> it doesn't change the actual test code, just makes it nice. more will follow
<seb128> om26er, hey, I saw it, I'm a bit busy but I'm going to try to have a look
<seb128> I've not a lot of clue about pep8 and pyflakes though
<Laney> do/can you add a test to run those linters so that we don't go backwards in that regard?
<om26er> seb128, just run 'pep8' on the tests dir and if it does not show any errors then the code is good ;)
<om26er> same for pyflakes
<seb128> k
<seb128> what Laney said as well
<om26er> CI have a hook for that, I'll get that added for uss
<Laney> I meant in the source
<Laney> https://gitorious.org/python-dbusmock/python-dbusmock/source/8a64b02c27837290f908b42d7fa3d0a7625b69b6:tests/test_code.py#L32
<Laney> s/32/19/
<didrocks> Laney: do you know how to make an armhf chdist?
<Laney> I have done it before
<didrocks> I have done: chdist --arch=armhf create trusty-armhf http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty "main universe restricted multiverse"
<Laney> that's not the same thing as knowing though
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Laney> can you use the chdists on snakefruit?
<didrocks> but it's trying to get i386 on ports.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> sure, but would have been better to not use snakefruit resources and have a local one :)
<didrocks> I'm really unsure why it's trying to getch i386
<didrocks> fetch*
<Laney> for multiarch I guess
<didrocks> oh, it should be enabled, good point!
<Laney> you can say deb [arch=blah] ...  in sources.list
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I wanted to avoid that but mhhh :)
<Laney> I'm guessing that it uses the dpkg configuration from your host
<Laney> maybe
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I was trying to find any clue in the chdist config and nothing
<didrocks> Laney: so you're probably riht
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> let me check if I can override that the other way around
<didrocks> telling "no foreign arch please"
<didrocks> setting a list of arch doesn't work
<didrocks> so yeah, probably taking the host config
<Laney> didrocks: yeah if I use a chroot without i386 to update it it works
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I tried with the arch restriction, only way I found for now :/
<Laney> have a chroot with chdist installed to do updates
<didrocks> yeah, that can be a solution. I don't use it enough though, but possible. Thanks for the hint Laney!
<Laney> in that case I'd just use the one you have access to on snakefruit :-)
<didrocks> yeah, will not hesitate to do that next time directly I guess :)
<Laney> I have it symlinked into my home directory to avoid having to sudo or mess around
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Laney> crisis: run out of milk, still tea left in the pot
<Laney> send help
<didrocks> tea without milk should be mandatory
<didrocks> that's on the list :)
<Sweetshark> ritz: how urgent is it to get bug 1200277 fixed in the archive? I think we'll do another upload for trusty anyway before release, but dont see much movement in precise/3.5.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200277
<Sweetshark> ^^ seb128
<ritz> Sweetshark, not very
<Sweetshark> ritz: cool, thanks.
<desrt> darkxst: i did.... unfortunately i'm having a difficult time with my computer... it keeps rebooting when i try to compile stuff
<desrt> darkxst: new one is in the mail today :)
<ritz> chrisccoulson, hi, any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1281887 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281887 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "upgrade thunderbird to 24.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<asac> seb128: is uss using private qt headers?
<seb128> asac, not that I know, why?
<asac> seb128: because you landed qt5.2 fixes
<asac> seb128: and people are currently operating on the assumption tha tunles you use private headers
<asac> seb128: qt will no break you
<asac> so if you neded fixes it means we can never use a qt point release as a drop in replace in future
<asac> so i need hard data as this will change the way we think about qt substantially
<seb128> there was one tweak for tests, nothing for build/run for the code I think
<asac> seb128: only valid cases for breakage are: a) private headers or b) qreal
<Laney> what 5.2 fix?
<asac> seb128: can you validate? we want to ensure we triple test all our apps without bulding them against qt5.2
<asac> so we get the data to decide what to do in the future
<seb128> Laney, asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/571
<seb128> that's the only change we had for 5.2 issues
<chrisccoulson> ritz, when I get some spare time
<chrisccoulson> it's not my main focus anymore
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, since the recent firefox update I've a "Firefox" menu on the left of the tabs is that known?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ill. my daughter has given me a cold. how are you?
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, get better!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i've not seen that. i don't think that's intentional
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> hum, I wonder if that's a problem with my profile or some integration bit missing
<seb128> I've the menu in the unity panel though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not meant to happen
<ritz> chrisccoulson, thanks :)
<seb128> but you don't see the issue?
<chrisccoulson> i don't
<seb128> hum, k :/
<chrisccoulson> although, the integration is quite broken with the new australis theme anyway
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think i've had enough of v8 for one day
<xnox> seb128: did you notice http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/desktop/amd64/20140224/6808/health-check/813406/ ?
<seb128> Laney, rb looks fine to me, if you still want to sponsor it
<seb128> xnox, no, didn't notice, I don't watch those logs
<seb128> shrug, I hate suspend/inhibits
<seb128> the "don't suspend on lid close when on power" doesn't work (or need to restart u-s-d, going to try that in a bit)
<seb128> bregma, hey, any sign of an unity landing? (having the fixes from Trevinho in, and a build on ppc64el so it can migrates to trusty, would be nice)
<bregma> seb128, the ever-growing HDPI tweak MP is going to some thorough testing before we try to land it:  it's not a good Friday landing candidate
<seb128> bregma, :/
<seb128> bregma, having it in a silo would mean it's easy for others to test
<seb128> bregma, and you can trigger rebuilds if new commits arrive
<bregma> and the ppc64el failure makes no sense, in that there's no reason for a piece of code untouched for over a year should start failing to compile, unless the build machine itself is unstable
<seb128> I retried the build, failed again
<seb128> they changed the toolchain on ppc64el to default to -O3
<seb128> so maybe an issue there?
<seb128> though the log has undefined references, that shouldn't be coming for -O changes...
<bregma> seb128, we have a bunch of other small fixes to land in Unity (mostly AP test fixes) I'm more interested i getting out of the way first so we can have more reliable testing of the big change
<seb128> bregma, well, fine by me, I just want to see the lockscreen stuff to land, and that seems less and less likely since that's coming after HiDPI and HiDPI is still not landed :/
<qengho> I have this new machine, running saucy, and I'm trying to build on it "bzr bd --builder=pdebuild". pbuilder doesn't download any of the build-deps, though. "Depends: python but it is not going to be installed." "Aborted".  Any ideas?
<ogra> grrr
<qengho> >   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010845/
<ogra> how the heck do i tell my laptop to not pop up notifications for meetings asnd ring horridly loudly when i have meetings scheduled
<ogra> ?
<ogra> it preferably does that when locked and sitting next to my girlfriend while i'm away in the office
<ogra> the popup has a "show" button, but nothing opens if i click it .... only "dismiss" seems to work
<qengho> ogra: I had to "killall indicator-datetime-service"
<ogra> (it goes on for hourse if i dont unlock and dismiss)
<ogra> qengho, not an option for my GF
<qengho> ogra: Plug in headphones to mute until you return?
<ogra> i would just like to quieten it with an option or so
<ogra> qengho, right, muting is what i do when i think of it in advance
<ogra> but i fail that at times ... meaning she sits here with a loud ringing thing for 2h
<ogra> i dont suppose we want to release like that
<qengho> ogra: A "silence alarms" button on the lock screen would be nice.
<ogra> well, i would prefer a way to switch sound for alarms off completely in the system-settings
<seb128> ogra, qengho: upgrade, the fix for that bug landed yesterday
 * ogra hugs seb128 
<ogra> awesome !
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ogra, hugs go to charles who did the fixing
<ogra> :)
 * ogra hugs charles too
<qengho> I guess I had to create the pbuilder image with "universe" component, but that doesn't explain the refusal to install things like "python".  Ah well.
<seb128> Laney, did you see my ping about rb? do you still want to sponsor it?
<Laney> seb128: sorry, must have missed it
<Laney> feel free to do that
<seb128> Laney, I don't want to steal it from you, you started it and have a tree with the archive uploads, etc ;-)
<seb128> I just test run the binary
<Laney> they should be in larsu's bzr branch
<Laney> I think he merged from me
<seb128> k
<Laney> I can do it, but finishing up the reset tests atm
<seb128> I can do it if you want, as said you started on it so I didn't want to "hijack"
<Laney> don't mind
<seb128> ok, so I'm doing it
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> great, cheers
<seb128> bregma, I can reproduce the ppc64el unity build issue btw, by building with O3 on my intel box
<seb128> so it is -O3 by default on ppc64el creating the bug
<bregma> seb128, I'm trying to do that, too, but I have a slow machine
<seb128> unity takes ages to build
<seb128> took me 30min to hit the error
<seb128> (4 years old i5 laptop)
<bregma> I can try stripping that option from CXXFLAGS and forcing -O2 in an MP in today's landing
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> please make sure that any rules hackery doesn't eat -g again though :p
<seb128> well, if it's on ppc64el only it should be fine
<Sweetshark> seb128: MIR and FFE galore: bug 1285424, bug 1276252 and bug 1286216. Comments appreciated.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285424 in hunspell-fr (Ubuntu) "[MIR] hunspell-fr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285424
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276252 in fonts-crosextra-carlito (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Caladea and Carlito fonts, essential fallback fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276252
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286216 in Ubuntu "[FFE] new package libreoffice-dictionaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286216
<Sweetshark> seb128: The MIRs are already CC'ed to the MIR team, the FFE not yet to the release team, would love a quick nod-off from you first.
<seb128> ok, looking
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, they all 3 make sense to me. for the FFE maybe specify if it superseed the openoffice one totally/if that one can be dropped from the archive for the LTS
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks. added a note to the description and cc'ed ubuntu-release
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Laney> QDEBUG : PluginsTest::testResetInPlugin() reset function in plugin
<Laney> INFO   : PluginsTest::testResetInPlugin() Did not receive message: "reset function in plugin"
<Laney> thanks qt
<seb128> gatox_lunch, your click u-s-s branch fails to build on a missing "fakedownloader.h", where can I find it?
<seb128> Laney, hum?
<Laney> the message is there
<Laney> but the test says it doesn't see it
<seb128> \n difference?
<Laney> hmm maybe
<Laney> it works with a console.log() message from js
<seb128> print "!%s!" and see if the second "!" is on a new line :p
<gatox> seb128, it shouldn't be there.... i forgot to remove that include, removing it
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<Laney> seb128: hahaha seems qDebug inserts an extra space at the end
<seb128> Laney,  https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/backport-small-bugfixes/+merge/208816 please
<seb128> Laney, "nice"
<seb128> go Qt!
<Laney> anyway, woo tests etc
<Laney> you want that usd thing in today?
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> Laney, I've a silo with that mp in it
<seb128> but I'm not going to publish until it's accepted
<seb128> and yeah, there were some other fixes I wanted to land today
<seb128> that's a 2 liner, as safe as it can get
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> oh you
<seb128> :p
<Laney> didn't i see a comment with the upstream commits?
<seb128> yeah, I had one with more backports, but it turned out to be buggy
<Laney> you superseded it?
<seb128> so I wipped it out and make that one with the obvious changes
<seb128> made
<Laney> ok, I just wanted to click on them
<seb128> wait
<Laney> what happened to https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=96b3a1d980f3ccd2a9f42ca669592014c0a9b44c ?
<Laney> was that the buggy one?
<seb128> we already have it in our try
<seb128> the buggy one was the power changes
<seb128> they conflict with ubuntu-lid-action diff we have
<seb128> in our *tree*
<Laney> oh ok
<seb128> I ended up backporting only https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=17b0a43b3f7d2fe31d25a95850489bb3a869bcb7 and https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=f48210a591bef31b2a691ed88d01c95fdd63f32f
<seb128> Laney, btw the lid stuff is buggy for me
<seb128> if I set "do nothing on lid close when on power" and close the lead of my docked laptop, it goes to suspend :/
<seb128> lead->lid
<seb128> doh, I start being tired, should read what I type
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> ask p_itti about it on monday i guess
<seb128> yeah, I plan to
<seb128> I'm going to test undocked and after a session restart as well
<gatox> seb128, done
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<seb128> Laney, sooo
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+activereviews ... do you have an opinion on what we should land next?
<seb128> what about
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/system-update-show-downloading/+merge/208341
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard/+merge/186862
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/workaround-scrolling-issue/+merge/208692
<seb128> those 3, seems a safe batch for a friday evening
<seb128> we can land the ringtone and reset on monday?
<Laney> that's quite small
<Laney> I didn't check if it conflicts with the click-updates one
<Laney> those three seem fine
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<seb128> oh, IRC is back
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is gnome-settings-daemon supposed to get uninstalled automagically?
<desrt> so xps13... this is fun
<dobey> desrt: eh? how so?
<desrt> dobey: new laptop just came with ubuntu preinstall
<desrt> and a nice ubuntu logo on the bottom :)
<dobey> ah
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-23
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Do you know where software center is being maintained now? I pulled lp:software-center but see it hasn't had anything done in that branch for almost a year...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I believe that's the branch and no-one is working on it
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> A little surprised to see no debian packaging in there with it actually.
<TheMuso> Wow this is a mess.
<TheMuso> We have a branch, and then the packaging that has patches in it...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ech, no-one merged the changes back in?
<desrt> kinda funny how the very first file in the debian archive is something that i wish i wasn't downloading
<desrt> 0ad-data -- 566MB of data for a game
<desrt> second file is the source package for same -- same size, more or less
<robert_ancell> desrt, whay are you downloading?
<desrt> jessie main amd64/all/source
<robert_ancell> desrt, again, why are you downloading all the debian source?
<desrt> because i didn't see '--nosource' :)
 * robert_ancell loves working on encrypted root. It's awesome to lose the encryption key and have to reinstall
<desrt> robert_ancell: i took a guess on your 'whay' between 'what'(one letter off) and 'why' and came up wrong :p
<robert_ancell> oh, fair enough :)
<robert_ancell> I was typing while standing up and making tea
<desrt> my pristine-chroot-for-jhbuild project is benefiting from having a local mirror
<robert_ancell> ah
<robert_ancell> you need a --no-huge-packages-im-never-going-to-need
<desrt> but ya... don't need source, nor contrib/non-free
<desrt> ya.  srsly.
<robert_ancell> like libreoffice
 * robert_ancell ducks
<desrt> a valid point.
<desrt> there is an 'exclude' option, but that sort of requires knowing in advance...
<desrt> could always look at the Size: field in the Packages file, i guess
<desrt> something weird is going on
<desrt> ns3-doc has Size: 1062036232 but Installed-Size: is only 1589085
<tmpRAOF> desrt: Different units, of course.
<desrt> ah.  right.
<desrt> that's slightly obnoxious :p
<robert_ancell> tmpRAOF, what's the difference between you and RAOF?
<tmpRAOF> robert_ancell: tmpRAOF is the RAOF who knows his freenode password.
<desrt> unfortunately, some of these positively massive packages are useful -- like webkitgtk :/
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: No idea.
<pitti> Good morning
<IPJunkie> Good evening
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> good morning
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> it's too early :(
<didrocks> couldn't sleep?
<mlankhorst> naw I could sleep just fine, too well in fact so I couldn't have breakfast at gf's :P
<didrocks> ahah
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment ça va ?
<pitti> hey mlankhorst, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: je viens de voir que tu as trouvé le commit, j'avais raison vendredi \o/
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi, c'était un bon week-end
<pitti> didrocks: en effet !
<didrocks> 2015-02-20 15:35:02     didrocks        well, there is the large commit on resta
<didrocks> rting the journal without loosing stream connexions, but I doubt the journal is
<didrocks> restarting in this boot or shouldn't…
<didrocks> \o/
<mlankhorst> good :)
<pitti> didrocks: so reverting journald's usage of the fd storage is the trigger, but of course the actual bug could be in the underlying feature of the fd storage
<didrocks> pitti: well done on the arsenal script, how did you do it, like rebooting 30 times until a hang occurs, doesn't occur?
<pitti> didrocks: right, it doesn't restart, but it still tries to restore fds at startup
<didrocks> pitti: right, it's just putting pain on the underlying system
<pitti> didrocks: right, and after each time check list-jobs, pidof polkitd, and journal | grep timed out
<didrocks> well done :)
 * didrocks feels sorry pitti did this on the weekend
<pitti> didrocks: then I wrote a bisect run script which does all teh build, install, and is robust against transient testbed failures
<pitti> and then I just lauched it :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, that's fine; I did the bulk of it on Friday night
<didrocks> yeah, the "robust against transient testbed failures" shouldn't be as easy as those 5 workds :)
<pitti> didrocks: and I didn't actually touch  my computer on Saturday, we had so much to do
<didrocks> words*
<didrocks> pitti: gardening?
<pitti> didrocks: we had a nice Thai massage, went to the stadium to see our soccer club, and to the cinema in the evening ("The Imitation Game")
<pitti> what a great movie
<didrocks> waow, nice Saturday, indeed :)
<pitti> didrocks: nah, still snow here :) and we now have snowdrops everywhere, it's hard to even walk through the garden without trampling any of them down :)
<pitti> and some crocusses already, too
<didrocks> here, we had some half-melt snow on Saturday, but that's it
<pitti> didrocks: so now, it would be useful to find a faster testcase without rebooting, with some combination of restarting logind in a loop or so
<pitti> (and maybe killing polkitd in between)
<pitti> didrocks: I'll upload a fixed systemd today (already committed the revert to Debian exp), but of course upstream should get fixed properly
<pitti> if we find a quick reproducer, we can leave the actual fix to Lennart
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, maybe restarting journald itself may trigger it quicker?
<didrocks> (as it has more fds)
<pitti> didrocks: but that's not what happens on boot, we don't restart journald
<pitti> just that sometimes starting logind (and maybe others) gets its state wrong with trying to restore fds
<pitti> maybe if we just try and start it a dozen times, one of these it will fail
<didrocks> yeah, but if you the issue is on the underlying system… maybe press it to restore more fds can help triggering
<pitti> perhaps
<didrocks> but yeah, you are maybe right, it's only when we start the client, not when restarting the logging server
<didrocks> I'll have some try in a vm in few minutes
<didrocks> finishing backlogs + tea first
<pitti> didrocks: I'm still a bit busy on preparing the next Debian upload (need to fix a few autopkgtests and such), and then want to fix a few remaining things in autopkgtest
<didrocks> pitti: sure sure, leave that easier reproducer to me if I find anything
<pitti> if you don't get this before me, I should find some time in the afternoon at the latest
<pitti> didrocks: if you have time, that'd be great
<didrocks> yeah, I planned to delay stuff for this issue today anyway
<pitti> didrocks: next time I should write an autopkgtest right away instead of spending a day trying to reproduce it manually :)
<pitti> (and it was a nice exercise to make the qemu runner robust against dozens of reboot)
<didrocks> pitti: well, rebooting multiple times, I guess I wouldn't have feel confident about the adt testbed for this kind of tests
<didrocks> I bet!
<pitti> seb128: bonjour mon ami, ça va ? as-tu eu un bon week-end ?
<pitti> didrocks: and rightly so, it wasn't :) (3.9.7 is now pretty good)
<pitti> and I have a few more tweaks staged up, but not committed yet
<pitti> and while I'm at it, I want to teach reboot to the LXC runner
<pitti> lxc-start-ephemeral doesn't support reboot, but cloning on a tmpfs should
 * didrocks will look at the debdiff, sounds interesting :)
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va bien ! oui j'ai eu un bon w.e, samedi tranquille + amis à dinner, dimanche tennis ... et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, we were pondering going to see the immitation game yesterday, I see you recommend it :-)
<pitti> seb128: notre week-end était très pleine :) we had a nice Thai massage, watched our soccer club in the stadium, went to see "The Imitation Game" in the cinema, and did some house cleaning and some nice long walk yesterday
<pitti> seb128: and I figured out that *(#$#( systemd hang in between :)
<seb128> pitti, nice :-)
<seb128> yeah, I saw that
<seb128> nice work!
<pitti> seb128: oh yes, I can recommend it, nice movie; did you see it?
<pitti> (you didn't say the result of the pondering :) )
<seb128> pitti, no, as I said we were pondering going yesterday, but weather was nice and we played tennis a bit longer and that it was too short schedule
<seb128> oh, right :-)
<Laney> hey hey
<didrocks> morning Laney
<davmor2> Laney: you are not Pete Latimater from warehouse 13 ;)  Morning by the way :)
<darkxst> hey Laney, didrocks seb128 pitti
<larsu> morning Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney davmor2 darkxst
 * Laney stares at davmor2 
<Laney> greetings to all the world
<didrocks> evening darkxst ;)
<darkxst> Laney, what cool artifacts do you have?
<Laney> I have this here mug with tea in it
<pitti> hey darkxst
<mzanetti> seb128: hey. if I select the german keboard layout in systemsettings, it only changes the OSK, but not the physical one
<seb128> mzanetti, right, mir doesn't have a concept of layout
<mzanetti> uh
<mzanetti> ok
<seb128> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1412492
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412492 in mir (Ubuntu) "can't change the keyboard layout" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> mzanetti, btw, your bug from saturday, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-device-visibility-tweak/+merge/250105 address it I think, but not sure if the way you describe is better
<seb128> mzanetti, if you want to review, feel free
<mzanetti> seb128: ack, will give it a test
<mzanetti> seb128: just reading through it, I'm worried it will stay discoverable if I close the settings apps while in the bluetooth page
<ochosi> Laney: no worries, it happens ;)
<seb128> mzanetti, how would you close it?
<mzanetti> right edge spread + flick up/dowen
<mzanetti> down
<seb128> mzanetti, if you open the switcher or swap apps or suspend the phone, it goes in "Qt.application.state === Qt.ApplicationSuspended"
<mzanetti> seb128: what if it crashes?
<seb128> yeah, in that case we are probably screwed
<xnox> Morning! And today I start my IRCing in ipv6 end to end =)
<mzanetti> seb128: but ok... if it catches the normal case it's definitely better than current state
<xnox> it feels sooooo much better =)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> xnox, good morning :-)
 * xnox 's irc proxy was running on ipv6 native for a long time, however now my vpn has ipv4 end-points, but allocates / routes ipv6 traffic only, the irc proxy is listening on ipv6 address only
<xnox> only found avahi-autoipd to be crashing helplessly in such setup =)
<xnox> still can't browse ipv6 internet - awaiting to have a /64 block allocated to me or will have to switch vps provider.
<darkxst> my ipv6 enabled netgear router can't do ipv6 ;(
 * mzanetti can only use a /56 subnet and is hugely pissed off with his provider about that
<mzanetti> given that they actually assigned me a /64 net
<mzanetti> but then configure the router to only advertice /56 internally
<mzanetti> and I can't change anything on that router
<xnox> darkxst: well, my isp provided router blocks protocol 41  -> thus i'm pondering if connecting via VPN to the internets works out or not.
<xnox> otherwise i'll have to invest into my own router, and convince housemates that changing this is the future.
<darkxst> xnox, this not isp router
<xnox> mzanetti: well you can pretended the full /64 is allocated and just carefully use /56 of it. However sounds/looks broken.
<mzanetti> yeah.. what I want to have is a private subnet
<mzanetti> witha router that I can't configure, but my ISP can, I don't consider the network a private one
<mzanetti> so I'd need to add some routing behind it... but that router doesn't support that
<xnox> mzanetti: i'm struggling to find providers that do it right. cause you need full /64 block and the upstream gateway _must_ be outside of that block, otherwise it's not a full /64 over which one can do stateless auto configuration etc.
<mzanetti> so I use IPv4 again behind the scenes and have a raspberry pi in the "DMZ" that routes me between the ipv6 services I use
<xnox> mzanetti: well you can get /48 off https://tunnelbroker.net/
<mzanetti> yeah, I had that
<xnox> and bring up the tunnel on your router.
<mzanetti> but that messes with IPs
<mzanetti> can't use netflix as long as it's enabled for instance
<mzanetti> because HE gives out american ips
<mzanetti> ok... for some this might be an advantage :D
<mzanetti> also it's quite funny, if you have a tunnelbroker tunnel and then in the network 2 devices, one supporting ipv6 then only ipv4 and you log into google with both
<mzanetti> google will kick you out and call you as you clearly logged in from 2 different places :D
<xnox> mzanetti: he has european ips as well, e.g. london.
<mzanetti> really? my tunnel endpoint was in Berlin, yet the IP was from the US range
<xnox> well ipv6 geolocation databases are a bit bad atm.
 * xnox tries to figure out a way to figure out ipv6 locations
<xnox> plus tunnels use their own prefix - thus one can identify that a tunnel is well a tunnel.
<xnox> mzanetti: hm, you seem to be right assigned tunnels are usa based, despite using "local" endpoints to connect the tunnel.
<seb128> mitya57, hey, just saw some of those bugs where you commented about ffe needed, they are right, usually we don't require a ffe for features uploaded before the freeze but where the archive admin didn't get them out of the queue yet
<seb128> it's the upload date which counts
<xnox> mzanetti: darkxst: any recommendation as to what home router to get - preferably the one that can do wifi g/n/ac & can establish 4to6 tunnel, maintain ipv6-only local home network and can e.g. provide NAT64 gateway using isp's ipv4 connectivity.
<mzanetti> yeah, one sec
<darkxst> xnox, not played with any ac routers, but all the n routers I have bought have failed miserably
<darkxst> and dd-wrt is not up to scratch for ipv6 unfortunately
<darkxst> well not yet
<mzanetti> xnox: not the cheapest, but I have perfect experience with this one: http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC68U/
<mzanetti> running dd-wrt with radius server, hotspot and everything super reliably in my parent's hotel
<mzanetti> there is a newer version available now apparently
<darkxst> mzanetti, but with native ipv6?
<mzanetti> not that hotspot
<mzanetti> but I have another one here in my place with dd-wrt. that one does ipv6 quite ok
<mzanetti> the ui for configuring is lacking
<mzanetti> but manually configuring radvd etc works fine
<xnox> oh openvpn client/server -> that's nice. I use tinc vpn at the moment though.
<xnox> but can be persuaded to switch, maybe.
<xnox> (tinc does p2p mesh networking)
<darkxst> mzanetti, ok, my dd-wrt router died just before I got ipv6 from my isp
<darkxst> (So never actually tried to do it)
<didrocks> pitti: :/ tried various approach, stopping and starting systemd-logind, killing it, setting the restart limit threshold to 0 to avoid sleeping and spamming it more, killing polkit first and getting it respawn through systemd-logind. No luck in reproducing that way (even with more than 5000 loop iterations)…
<mzanetti> darkxst: dd-wrt was creating a ipv6 tunnel to tunnelbroker.net for me for the last 2 years and announcing it in my local network.
<pitti> didrocks: ouch :-( so I guess this interacts with more services during boot
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps multiple services trying to restore their FDs at the same time or so
<mzanetti> darkxst: I had to ipkg netfilter6 modules (to a USB stick as that router didn't have internal storage) but then it would also do ipv6 firewall just fine
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm trying to spam with multiple service stopping in parallel now
<didrocks> need to ensure I'm disable the threshold burst limit for them first though
<darkxst> mzanetti, maybe I should try on my ancient WRT54GL if i can find it ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> seb128: hey, do system settings already set some setting when I change the keyboard layout?
<seb128> mzanetti, yeah, they change the osk config
<mzanetti> seb128: would you say that's the one that should also be used for the physical keyobard layout settings?
<seb128> mzanetti, I didn't think enough about the topic to have an opinion I think, but it would make sense to have the layout changing in osk/phyical keyboard at the same time I think
<seb128> mzanetti, not sure if it means unity8 should watch the osk config though?
<mzanetti> seb128: afaiu from the Mir guys that's what we'd have to do, yes
<mzanetti> well, unity8 watching *some* config
<mzanetti> whether that's the same as for the OSK or not, that's still open
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, until that interface/config is not defined not a lot we can do in settings
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Are you about?
<Laney> round and about
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Thanks for the new GTK2 release to 15.04.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I was wondering if you will be back porting the pertinent commit to Trusty and Precise?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I haven't got plans to do that right now - I'd be willing to sponsnor a patch which does it though
<flexiondotorg> Laney, OK. I can take that on.
<Laney> neat, toss me a link once it's ready
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Will do.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Which branch should I work against?
<flexiondotorg> lp:ubuntu/trusty/gtk+2.0
<flexiondotorg> lp:ubuntu/trusty-updates/gtk+2.0
<flexiondotorg> lp:ubuntu/trusty-proposed/gtk+2.0
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Probably easiest to just give a debdiff
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: FWIW, just uploading 4.4.1, but untested so far ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, thanks and noted! :)
<didrocks> pitti: tried to stop and restart ~10 units in parallels, no luck :/
<didrocks> (over 5000 loops)
<pitti> didrocks: meh -- but thanks a lot for trying!
<pitti> perhaps Lennart has an idea about those timeouts
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, let's see… I'm trying a last tests and then call bankruptcy on the reproducer
<didrocks> test*
 * Laney discovers that our HLS support sucks
<didrocks> pitti: ok, another failure with this approach making things even more parallel… Giving up for now :/
<Laney> for example try to play http://a.files.bbci.co.uk/media/live/manifesto/audio/simulcast/hls/uk/sbr_med/llnw/bbc_radio_fourfm.m3u8 in totem
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: hey, missed your ping on having multiple windows of libreoffice running at the same time ...
 * Sweet5hark scared away willcooke rather quick it seems.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: around?
<Sweet5hark> heh
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, i am wondering where did you upload 4.4.1?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging <- took a while to show up
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ah ok, i guess i should have looked a few minutes later
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: stable connection now?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, nah - Wifi in the office, it hates me
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: ;)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: are there still open question wrt libreoffice opening different windows? I missed your ping on friday ...
<willcooke> I've got the realtek wifi chipset as well, which was a massive mistake
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, oh - yes, if poss.. so I have n Xmir sessions, open.  And I'd like Writer in one, Calc in another etc
<willcooke> but when I run, say, calc - it always converts an already existing LO instance in to calc
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: yeah. rather: there is always only one instance running, as running multiple libreoffices isnt too good for system ressources ...
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: (just like e.g. firefox does)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: there used to be easy tricks around that when we still had a bigger shell starter script, but we merged much of that "look for other office instances" directly into the executable making it harder to work around that ...
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, oki - so we can't hack it then?  I expect that when we have confined X applications this problem will solve itself because they wont be able to see each other?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: I havent tried yet, but if you have multiple different LibreOffice profiles (the default being ~/.config/libreoffice), I think they each have an instance of their own running. http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/42975/how-can-i-run-multiple-instances-of-sofficebin-at-a-time/ has some hints on that (but ask.lo.org seems to be temporarily down :/)
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: however, even if you nicely start a "LibreOffice Writer" instance and a "LibreOffice Calc" instance with everything separate, you will still totally be able to create a spreadsheet from the "Writer" instance. After all that is essentially the point of a productivity suite -- as you can have tables (from Calc) or graphics (from Draw/Impress) and bibliographies (from Base) in text documents etc ...
<mlankhorst> Sweet5hark: At some point libreoffice is creating a 15725x23 window when I enable OpenGL acceleration. This is bigger than the opengl limits, any idea why?
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: not off the spot. Maybe just testing for OpenGL capabilities or something?
<mlankhorst> no idea.. you could query GL limits for that..
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: is that directly in startup?
<mlankhorst> I'll grab the -dbg symbols, see what code's creating it..
<mlankhorst> looks specific to the recovery window
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: k
<mlankhorst> lo.org has too many debug symbols, slows down gdb :(
<mlankhorst> ugh, hung my pc completely..
<seb128> Laney, what do you think about updating gdk-pixbuf?
<seb128> there is a new version out since novembre
<seb128> which should fix bug #139067
<ubot5> bug 139067 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "Openning gif file with causes the system freezing" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139067
<mlankhorst> Sweet5hark: http://paste.debian.net/155695/ ?
<mlankhorst> that's the entry with 15712 width
<mlankhorst> I'm uncertain what a headerbar is though, could it be shortened? :P
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: interesting -- thats the HeaderBar ...
<mlankhorst> yeah but anything I can do about it?
<mlankhorst> hack is fine
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: likely the CalcWindowSizePixel at http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/svtools/source/control/headbar.cxx#1499 gets something really wrong and over/underflows ...
<mlankhorst> Sweet5hark: any idea why?
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: nope
<Laney> seb128: no opinion atm, anything concerning?
<mlankhorst> meh :/
<mlankhorst> it breaks libreoffice + gl under Xmir..
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: one wild ass guess would be something like dpi being way off and thus the image sizes being way wrong etc. but really, I would need to debug into that rabbithole ...
<mlankhorst> possibly, can I see what DPI it believes I have?
<seb128> Laney, not really, in fact I'm mostly pointing it because we are in sync with Debian and you might want to update it here
<seb128> Laney, I'm also happy to do the update myself in vivid
<Laney> ok, I'll note it down
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> thx
<Laney> that is a nice low bug number
<Laney> hope it's real
<seb128> :-)
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/include/vcl/outdev.hxx#252 seems to have those, but I dont know if you can get read conveniently read them without having a proper local debug build ...
<mlankhorst> meh nm for now then
<pitti> seb128, Laney: this fixes your boot woes (just made it into vivid): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/219-3ubuntu1
<Laney> pitti: good work!
<pitti> or, if it doesn't, go away!
<pitti> :)
<Laney> it became more heisen-y after I got a successful boot
<Laney> so I'll get back to you in a month :P
<didrocks> Laney: 30 boots seem to be enough but my ETOOMANYTESTING
<qengho> kenvandine: How's chromium?
<Laney> didrocks: I was playing with it friday and made a unit which rebooted the system if lightdm managed to come up
<Laney> that was fun
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks!
<didrocks> Laney: I hope you did use some lightdm.service.d dropping? :)
<Laney> something like that
<pitti> Laney: I spent my Friday night writing an autopkgtest to reproduce it :) (and then Sunday to bisect upstream)
<Laney> I tried it with systemd-reboot.target first and this made a loop which aborted the boot at start
<Laney> sooooooooo had to make a custom unit
<didrocks> Laney: if you are interested in details, you can look at the xfailsafe implementation, basically it extends existing units and add a custom target + unit :)
<kenvandine> qengho, forgot to install it from the PPA :)
<kenvandine> i'll do it now
<kenvandine> qengho, HUGE improvement in chromium
<kenvandine> the menu's work, although the fonts in the menu is a bit large
<kenvandine> but before it didn't work at all
<kenvandine> the fonts in the tabs is too big, as well as the status bar at the bottom
<kenvandine> qengho, but it functions and the content looks good
<qengho> kenvandine: hrm, thanks.
<kenvandine> qengho, significantly better than chrome :)
<kenvandine> with the vivid packages, the menu didn't work at all, from the PPA it works fine just the fonts are a bit large
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys!
<Laney> my turn, ttyl!
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell_
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-24
<didrocks> morning
<ari-tczew> hello didrocks
<didrocks> hey ari-tczew
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks ari-tczew
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128
<didrocks> bonjour pitti
<ari-tczew> hello seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<Laney> yo yo
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> what's up?
<larsu> blue teeth
<larsu> you?
<Laney> blue... teeth...
<Laney> I pressed four keys on the piano as I was walking past it with my cup of tea
<Laney> and they were the first four notes of the tetris music
<Laney> unreasonably exciting
<larsu> I know have the tetris music in my head
<larsu> (thanks, I guess)
<larsu> ;)
<Laney> I can do the next few bits too now
<Laney> enjoy!
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<willcooke> hello you lot
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> larsu, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8
<willcooke> sorry, Laney ^^^^^
<willcooke> ear worm
<larsu> willcooke: not available in Germany anyway... :'(
<willcooke> bah
<Laney> oh yeah I was trying to remember the lyrics to this
<Laney> some guy covered it at open mic at the pub a few months ago
<Laney> with a ukelele
<willcooke> HAHA!  Excellent
<willcooke> . . o O ( Caaaaannnnnn IIIiiiiii haaaaavvveee aaaaa loooooonnnnggggg onnnneeee plllllleeeaassseee )
<davmor2> willcooke: I'll just leave this earworm here to counter that one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts  if you get bored of it let me know I have others
 * Laney begins to look at http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#index2h1
<Laney> my system doesn't power off(!)
<seb128> Laney, hanging on plymouth logo?
<Laney> I turned off 'quiet' with the previous debugging
<Laney> and 'splash'
<Laney> so no plymouth
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, anyway didrocks and I are seeing such issues sometime as well
<Laney> did you look into it?
<Laney> I see it every time as far as I can tell
<seb128> I tried, without luck
<seb128> tried to boot with systemd.debug-shell
<seb128> but I can't go to the debug console with ctrl-alt-f9 then
<seb128> not sure how to get infos
<seb128> it doesn't happen every time for me
<darkxst> seb128, debug console is only available during boot up, I think
<didrocks> my issue is that dbus is spammed with requests
<didrocks> darkxst: no, it's also available on shutdown
<Laney> is there a command to do a 'systemd' shutdown?
<seb128> darkxst, /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian mentions it as a way to debug shutdown problems
<didrocks> Laney: what do you mean by systemd shutdown?
<Laney> poweroff just turns the system off
<didrocks> well, that's what you want? And then, go the debug shell
<didrocks> as it's stalling, it's easier
<Laney> systemctl poweroff
<Laney> ?
<didrocks> this is the target called by poweroff AFAIK
<Laney> poweroff bypasses systemd
<Laney> it's mentioned http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#index2h1 as a first step
<didrocks> shutdown -h now clearly poweroff your systemd normally
<Laney> (and indeed does work)
<didrocks> with -f
<Laney> does that mean bypass init or so?
<didrocks>   -f --force     Force immediate halt/power-off/reboot
<didrocks> so, I guess only -f bypass init
<Laney> ok, sounds good then!
<didrocks> normal poweroff should call the poweroff systemd target
<Laney> bah, systemctl poweroff worked!
<darkxst> didrocks, ok, didnt realise that
<didrocks> Laney: was your system still slow to shutdown?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386346/ is my shutdown
<didrocks> I bet the dbus spam is my issue
<Laney> not really
<didrocks> I would be interested to know what tries to still send dbus traffic…
<Laney> I have all those endpoint is not connected too
<Laney> lame, can't get to the debug shell
<chrisccoulson> When is it appropriate to use expletives in a changelog?
<mlankhorst> when uploading a dictionary
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> what about when uploading a browser?
<mlankhorst> probably not :p
<Laney> you can definitely access expletives through the browser
<Laney> basically the same thing
<chrisccoulson> I shall definitely swear if Firefox doesn't build again
<chrisccoulson> Perhaps I should defer it to desktop ;)
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - what is the latest we can accept a new default wallpaper from design for 15.04?
<Laney> willcooke: the deadline is supposed to be UserInterfaceFreeze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Laney> March 12
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> docs guys start working on screenshots after then
 * darkxst thinks GNOME nailed the backgrounds for 3.16, so they are in vivid already ;) 
<dpm> pitti, seb128, hi, quick question, would you know how to read the user locale via dbus?
<willcooke> darkxst, :D
<pitti> dpm: looking whether accountsservice has that, but in general you can't
<pitti> it's impossible to reliably detect the locale for a user without a running session; with a running session you can look into the env of its session leader
<larsu> pitti, dpm: accountsservice has some parts of the locale (such as keyboard layout and language)
<pitti> dpm: ah, so org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.accounts.User has a "Language" property which you could look at
<dpm> larsu, pitti, yes, Language is the one I'd be interested in
<pitti> dpm: but bear in mind that users can change it in their own .pam_environment or .bashrc or whereever, so it's not reliable
<dpm> ack
<darkxst> and ubuntu accountservice is patched to all hell, so won't ever work on any other distro
<darkxst> (atleast for locale/language handling
<larsu> darkxst: language is an upstream feature
<larsu> darkxst: keyboard layout isn't
<darkxst> larsu, maybe I am confusing the whole LANG/LANGUAGE mess, but still ubuntu saves lots of things in accountsservice that are not upstream
<Laney> we make use of vendor extensions for new things now
<Laney> still some older stuff tho
 * Laney cries at spotify now segfaulting
<darkxst> Laney, guess I don't get to deal with the new things, only the stockpile of old patches amongst GNOME things
<Laney> the post apocalyptic wasteland
<darkxst> speaking of which nautilus 3,16 should be fun
<larsu> darkxst: I thought we got rid of quite a few of those when we added vendor extensions...
<seb128> dpm, I see pitti replied, what are you trying to do exactly?
<dpm> hi seb128, no worries. I was just wondering about ways to find out the user locale without using env variables. We're developing an HTML5 help app and there is no easy way to load translations as QML or C++ apps. Since then, I've found out that if it's set correctly, we can read the locale from the window.navigator.language JS object
<didrocks> ok, not that bad: reenabling ubuntu make tests after 3 months of unsusable CI jenkins and only one failure (on each arch) over the ~340 tests:
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/608/testReport/
<didrocks> I don't understand the failure though
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: 4.4.1~rc2 copied to ppa.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, done as well
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: thx!
<pitti> didrocks: hah, figured out bug 1423867, easy one; that's from http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=6e1bf7ab99 (maybe you know its author :) )
<ubot5> bug 1423867 in systemd (Ubuntu) "init=/lib/systemd/systemd-bootchart on 219 triggers a kernel panic on kvm" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423867
<pitti> although admittedly I think ROOTLIBDIR might have been my suggestion
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, I remember to have suggested another one! so yeah, making sense :)
<pitti> pushed upstream; sorry, seb128
<seb128> pitti, no worry, thanks for fixing :-)
 * pitti writes an autopkgtest for bootchart
<seb128> pitti, and yeah, you suggested using that var
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I configured my trunk build with a non-arch libdir; I changed it now
<pitti> non-multiarch
<didrocks> ok, the test failing is a false positive due to pexpect, not sure how to fix it though…
<didrocks> yuh
<didrocks> it was a real issue, herm :p
<Laney> :D
<pitti> didrocks: ok, bootchart has an autopkgtest now; it shall not break ever again :)
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks fixed some ubuntu make issue
<seb128> yeah, meeting!
<Laney> oh shit
<Laney> !ohmy | Laney
<ubot5> Laney, please see my private message
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 24 15:30:42 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<didrocks> hey!
<Laney> seb128 is chairing?
<qengho> I think will is won't.
<seb128> attente_, desrt, dgadomski, didrocks, Laney, larsu, qengho, Sweet5hark1, tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> Laney, yes, willcook is busy fighting n7 and demo work
<seb128> let's get started then
<dgadomski> hey o/
<seb128> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente_
<seb128> hey attente_
<attente_> hi guys
<attente_> not much
<attente_> cleaned up indicator-keyboard fcitx-transition MP
<attente_> continue porting fcitx-qimpanel to Qt 5
<seb128> what is that needed?
<seb128> so it can run under mir?
<attente_> yeah, but i'm not even sure if porting to qt 5 will make it work
<seb128> sorry about the fcitx transition, it's still on my todolist, I'm going to put that in a ppa, likley tomorrow
<attente_> no problem
<seb128> is ibus having qt5 support?
<seb128> or why do we prefer to work on fcitx things?
<attente_> ibus doesn't seem to work at all in the demo shell
<attente_> at least fcitx allows for text input
<attente_> but the problem is that the candidate window that fcitx-qimpanel provides is qt 4
<attente_> so it isn't working with mir at all
<seb128> k
<seb128> good luck with that
<attente_> this might all be a waste of time tbh...
<seb128> oh, can you ask a ffe for the fcitx landing?
<seb128> we missing feature freeze, sorry about that :-/
<attente_> seb128: sure, there's actually an old one from last cycle :/
<seb128> good, less work :-)
<seb128> about fcitx, I wouldn't spend too much effort on that
<seb128> for what we know we might still prefer ibus and investigating why it's not working might be a better use of ressources
<attente_> ok, i can look into that
<seb128> thanks attente_
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey
<attente_> isn't desrt in florida?
<seb128> could be, I'm not aware of that, but I didn't see him online so let's assume you are right :-)
<seb128> holidays or conference?
<seb128> let's keep moving in the list then
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hello guys
<dgadomski> I would appreciate your opinion regarding 2 issues:
<dgadomski> I wondering about status of bug #445333. Was there any regression reported for Vivid? Are there any chances of backporting this further to Utopic (although Trusty is the target I actually care about)?
<ubot5> bug 445333 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "remember password on printing to windows printers does not work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445333
<seb128> I guess we could do that yes
<seb128> I'm adding it to my list if some other pilots doesn't beat me to it
<dgadomski> great, thanks
<seb128> seems like most reviewers skip over it
<seb128> yw
<dgadomski> The other topic is a bit more complicated
<dgadomski> One of the users (who extensively uses ACL) mounts samba shares using nautilus. Unfortunately it mounts them without needed options (user_xattr,acl). There is an upstream bug regarding this (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585423), but it seems abandoned due to an overcomplicated GUI. Was this subject ever discussed? I was thinking about a simpler approach: e.g. providing smb mount options via an env variable for all smb share
<dgadomski> d.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 585423 in general "per-mount options" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<dgadomski> Do you think the env-based approach could be of any use in other scenarios?
<jibel> sil2100, there are some bad bugs, like no second SIM (fix in progress) no keyboard on 1st boot, problems with indicators and notifications, the launcher, the clock, ...
<jibel> I didn't review everything in detail
<seb128> jibel, we are in a meeting, can you use another channel please?
<seb128> dgadomski, I don't have an opinion on that, seems a bit complex for the meeting, maybe you can email the desktop list about that one?
<attente_> what about adding like a gsettings key or something?
<jibel> seb128, ah sorry, wrong channel, it was not meant for this one.
<seb128> jibel, no worry
<dgadomski> attente_: could also be a good idea
<dgadomski> seb128: agree, let's move that to the list
<dgadomski> that's all from me today, thanks
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - released ubuntu Make 0.6 adding 5 new platforms (entirely backed by community): rubymine, pycharm educational, pycharm pro, webstorm, phpstorm. Also add zsh support: http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-Make-community-releases-0.6-with-5-new-supported-platforms
<didrocks> - dove back in the daily tests which were disabled since CI moved their infra in December. As no answer from the team, got back up the VMs myself, change the jenkins jobs from udtc -> ubuntu make and rerun the tests. Took new snapshots to reduce vms update time from 40 minutes to 5 minutes. Good news is that only one tests over the ~340, only one was failing, and it was a (minor) real issue. Fixed now
<didrocks> in trunk!
<didrocks> Bluez 5:
<didrocks> - talked to the phonefoundation team about the Touch side, still in progress, but couldn't get any ETA. @willcooke: do you mind getting that up on manager's level maybe to get some details and know if it's still doable for vivid's timeframe (with a FFe)?
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> - the fsckd patch is finally applied upstream! Talked to debian: next step would be to get at least default themes supporting systemd fsck + the debian one. I will handle this. Also, will need to update various ubuntu flavors plymouth themes (as it's based on the ubuntu one, should be easy).
<didrocks> - spent 2 days bisecting/debugging/chasing with Martin the boot issue that seb128 and laney experienced first with systemd 219. The commit is now reverted.
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - a lot (but fractionated in time) of patch piloting/sponsoring
<didrocks> - archive admin duties
<didrocks> .
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, good work on ubuntu make, and sorry about the systemd thing and trying to blame it on your fsck changes :-)
<didrocks> you were not alone to try that!
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> happy it wasn't it though :p
<seb128> didrocks, @bluez5 doesn't really seem totally ready on our side as well, but let's maybe discuss that off meeting (UI issues still, desktop seems not visible here, some bugs that might still be to hit)
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: sure, yw! :)
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> • Package updates
<Laney> ∘ New totem, drops totem-mozilla, poke grilo split too. Thanks Noskcaj and darkxst!
<Laney> ‣ Noticed that HLS (HTTP live streaming) doesn't work great in totem or rb, works fine using vanilla gstreamer so probably a bug there, will investigate more
<Laney> ∘ glib2.0
<Laney> ∘ evo+eds+friends
<Laney> ∘ librsvg
<Laney> ∘ gtk+2.0
<Laney> ∘ working on gdk-pixbuf atm, testsuite issues to fix
<Laney> • u-s-s: Fix storage page, some other minor changes I saw while in the area
<Laney> • Get involved with the systemd boot regression fun, probably didn't help that much :). Also initial prodding at system-never-powering-off, didn't get far yet because the debug shell isn't available when it's in that state.
<Laney> • DMB
<Laney> ∘ CIVS went down in the middle of the election, argh, poke about that
<Laney> ∘ Wrangle packageset script a bit in response to a Xubuntu request
<Laney> • Release
<Laney> ∘ Beta 1 preparation (set up ISO tracker, wrangle initial image builds, some mentoring, fix a problem with MATE images)
<Laney> ∘ Review britney changes for cjwatson to enable proposed-migration for stable releases
<Laney> ➠
<qengho> CIVS?
<Laney> condorcet internet voting service
<didrocks> Laney: but votes were not lost?
<Laney> not to my knowledge
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> yw
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hi
<larsu> I did mostly the bluez5 conversion and hit a few problems
<larsu> as discussed this morning
<larsu> major issue is that lots of UI is missing and I think that if we change it, we should have design
<larsu> a possible way around that is to import gnome-bluetooth into u-c-c before it lost the wizard but after it gained bluez5 support
<larsu> (should be possible, but haven't fully looked into it yet)
<seb128> right
<larsu> I also did some indicator bug triage and reviews this week
<larsu> also uitk icon theme issues again
<larsu> (rectangular icons \o/)
<larsu> also looked into gnome-terminal's menu weirdness in unity (prompted by a bug about the set-app-id stuff)
<larsu> maybe we should just drop the whole "show menubar" ui, as that doesn't make sense on unity
<larsu> </larsu>, I think
<seb128> larsu, thanks
 * larsu would appreciate input on the bluez5 issue
<didrocks> larsu: on bluez5: how is GNOME handling the missing UI bits? they are part of the shell?
<seb128> I'm unsure what to do
<Laney> maybe key that on gtk-shell-shows-menubar or something
<larsu> Laney: ya, that's what I was thinking. One of the terminal maintainers uses unity, so we have a chance...
<larsu> didrocks: there's a new widget in gnome-bluetooth that handles everything, but it's very gnome3
<Laney> nod
<larsu> didrocks: wizard was dropped
<didrocks> larsu: right, so it's the g-c-c UI we saw, but it's feature complete, right?
<didrocks> even if it's very gnome3-ui like
<larsu> didrocks: yes, indeed
<didrocks> so, what does prevent us for landing this as a first step?
<larsu> didrocks: I did that first, so that we unblock
<larsu> not sure :)
<didrocks> and then, see if we have time to reland the old UI
<didrocks> (which I doubt, as we'll prioritize the touthc system-settings)
<didrocks> touch*
<larsu> makes sense to me, but let's take this after the meeting
<didrocks> yeah, let's discuss here
<didrocks> after meeting
<Laney> can I put "look at styling the osd class" on your plate? ;-)
<larsu> sure, do you have a bug
<didrocks> larsu: run :p
<Laney> nope
<Laney> can file one
<seb128> didrocks, did you try the new UI
<seb128> it has like a solid bg you can't even see the controls
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I did few months ago, didn't retry recently
<seb128> on my vivid machine the machine is not discoverable from other devices
<didrocks> hum, that's weird, doesn't seem to be UI related though
<seb128> like I did try to pair with a car earlier for testing/to see if bluez5 was working better, the car wouldn't list thhe desktop
<seb128> where it works on bluez4
<larsu> Laney: please do, makes it easier to track
<Laney> ack
<larsu> Laney: if you don't mind
<Laney> I just wanted to know if you were willing :-)
<seb128> well, in any case I don't think we stabilized/tested that stack enough, going to still need some work
<Laney> thanks!
<larsu> sure sure
<seb128> we can continue that discussion after the meeting I guess
<didrocks> seb128: so the issue is beyond the UI, but bluez5 itself
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> thanks larsu
 * didrocks brings up his phone meanwhile
<seb128> (& Laney & didrocks)
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey hey!
<qengho> * Preparing chromium-browser 40.0.2214.115. Testing now.
<qengho> * High-dpi bug: experimenting patches. Several coordinate-map improvements, a few problems remain.
<qengho> * GPU hang bug: trying to find smallest common factor set.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, is the gpu hang the one on top of e.u.c reports?
<qengho> seb128: That's the one.
<seb128> k, good luck figuring it out
<seb128> thanks qengho
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark1
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, hey
<Sweet5hark1> - prepared and build and smoketest 4.4.1~rc2 for ppa, fixes printing bug and extension installation, will be released as 4.4.1 final soon upstream
<Sweet5hark1> - provided upstream master with better error reporting for the extension foo, so that this will be easier to debug next release
<Sweet5hark1> - provided some groundwork for C++11 cleanup EasyHacks upstream
<Sweet5hark1> - upstream politics and leadership
<Sweet5hark1> - (4.3.6 final upstream release announce -- we already have that in the ppa)
<Sweet5hark1> - next week: look some more into ppc64el and arm64, I guess
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, thanks
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Organizational stuff for GSoC and OpenPrinting Summit
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> • helped debugging unity8 desktop stuck on loading battery icons, tested fix and confirmed it resolves the issue
<seb128> • helped nessita to investigate a meld issue, found upstream fix, update to a new version including it
<seb128> • joined discussion about gtk hidpi scaling issues under ubiquity and unity-greeter, proposed some unity-settings-daemon changes
<seb128> • review of e.u.c top issues, triaged and looked at some
<seb128> • spent half a day trying to debug systemd boot issues without real luck
<qengho> Weird how printing a project in GSoC every year.
<seb128> • looked at some issues with the telephony/ofono/indicator stack on the rtm, filed bugs, provided debug info, etc
<seb128> • tried bluez5 ppa/transition
<seb128> • started looking at bluetooth/car pairing issues
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> ∘ changed the bluetooth panel to allow pairing only when the ui is focussed (avoiding to let the option enabled when switching out/closing it)
<seb128> ∘ updates: fixed incorrect anchoring leading to truncated label
<seb128> ∘ some code reviews
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> ok, then summary from Robert and Luke
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> Worked on:
<seb128> - TPM work
<seb128> - Bug triaging
<seb128> Currently working on:
<seb128> - TPM support
<seb128> #topic Themuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Themuso
<seb128> * Uploaded a fix for pulseaudio to make sure flat volumes was diabled by default again. It was accidentally re-enabled during the merge/update process and migration to the Debian pulseaudio git repo.
<seb128> * Finally tracked down and submitted fixes for unity 7's dash result view grid accessibility bugs. YAY!
<seb128> * Starte work on improving more dash accessibility, the scope/lense selection toolbar, and filter results. Could be considered features, so will evaluate whether I'll push for them to be included in vivid once they're done.
<seb128> #topic other topics?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics?
<seb128> do we have any other topic this week?
<Laney> seems not ;-)
<seb128> seems not indeed
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 24 16:14:02 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-02-24-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: thx
<didrocks> seb128: larsu: so bluez5, I can see my phone, but yeah, pairing is failing here
<seb128> :-/
<didrocks> maybe we should bring cyphermox into the discussion as well? He's the one knowing the lowest level details
<didrocks> bluez never have been reliable to me anyway… even 4
<seb128> yeah, but I guess those are issues that need somebody with slots to sit down and look at what is wrong
<didrocks> right
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> seb128: so what you mentioned earlier was for bluez 5?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, we were talking about the transition
<seb128> cyphermox, "what"? just during the meeting the laptop pairing issue
<seb128> cyphermox, my car pairing problem/debugging is on krillin/bluez4
<cyphermox> ok
<larsu> didrocks: pairing works totally fine for me. Is that a bluez issue or a ui issue?
<didrocks> here is with a laptop/phone with luez5
<didrocks> larsu: I don't really know, I don't see the device on the ui, I can see the laptop on the phone though
<didrocks> larsu: even if visible is set to off
<didrocks> (using gnome-control-center from the ppa)
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you retry the transition ppa recently (with gnome-control-center/indicators and all the fuzz?)
<larsu> didrocks: can you check if bluez found it with bluetoothctl or checking the org.bluez interface in d-feet?
<cyphermox> didrocks: not in a bit, but I can try now
<didrocks> cyphermox: would be awesome!
<didrocks> larsu: so, the g-c-c ui is empty
<didrocks> $ bluetoothctl
<didrocks> [NEW] Controller 7C:E9:D3:BC:AE:FB ubuntu-0 [default]
<didrocks> [NEW] Device 98:D6:F7:35:22:C3 Did
<didrocks> -> it sees the "Did" device with the phone
<didrocks> which is*
<larsu> ok so it's there but the ui doesn't know it
<didrocks> (why does the UI has the visibility checkbox as from what you told visibility is set to on when you open the panel)
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> using g-c-c, not u-c-c
<larsu> the ui doesn't have a checkbox?!
<larsu> only a on/off switch for powering bluetooth down
<didrocks> hum, so maybe g-c-c doesn't load the right thing
<didrocks>  *** 1:3.14.2-2ubuntu3 0
<didrocks> from the transition ppa (the version I uploaded)
<didrocks> larsu: I guess you are not using the ppa but trunk?
<didrocks> or jhbuild
<larsu> didrocks: I'm using my branch :) It's got UI changes now though and you can't do all the things
<larsu> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-control-center/bluez5
<didrocks> larsu: for g-c-c?
<didrocks> ok, so u-c-c
<didrocks> larsu: did you try g-c-c? maybe something is wrong in the ppa then
<larsu> didrocks: ya, the ppa doesn't have the right version, it's buggy for me as well
<larsu> didrocks: if you build up to r12814 in my branch you get the right thing
<larsu> didrocks: I can make a separate branch if you prefer
<didrocks> larsu: no worry, building from your branch
<didrocks> we'll need to check g-c-c then
<didrocks> larsu: ok, it was g-c-c.real vs g-c-c
<cyphermox> seb128_: didrocks: could the problem be with pulseaudio?
<cyphermox> 6.0 is in the archive now, but it might not have bluez 5 support?
<cyphermox> (not done checking)
<seb128_> cyphermox, it doesn't indeed, since that's a build time option to enable the plugin (iirc)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> that won't help pairing phones or audio devices
 * larsu is starting to feel we're not ready for bluez5
<didrocks> larsu: switch "connection" to 1 switch it back to 0
<didrocks> I can see with your u-c-c branch it now
<larsu> good
<didrocks> larsu: but the connection" thing is weird, isn't it?
<didrocks> shouldn't it be to on?
<didrocks> larsu: or that's just for pairing?
<didrocks> I can't send a file to the phone, but that was already an issue on bluez 4
<larsu> didrocks: the connection thing is really weird. I'm not sure why we have it at all
<larsu> it's after pairing to try to make a connection to the device
<didrocks> hum, but it seems to be connected already
<larsu> I think we should just always make a connection when the device is available
<didrocks> yeah
<larsu> didrocks: ya, it's also buggy (the switch)
<didrocks> the rest seems to work to me
<larsu> with the weird ui, though
<didrocks> yeah, would it be a huge change in your opinion to get that fixed?
<larsu> didrocks: ish. I started backporting some stuff, but gnome-bluetooth is missing the wizard for example
<larsu> I do think the wizard is outdated
<didrocks> do we really need the wizard?
<larsu> but also that we should properly design a new thing if we change stuff at all
<didrocks> right
<larsu> no, we don't really need it and my branch gets by without it
<didrocks> what do we miss in the current upstream UI?
<larsu> but the branch is missing some stuff, like pairing and unpairing :)
<didrocks> apart from the weird "connexion" thing
<larsu> we could use it, but I'm not sure people will like it
<didrocks> do they like the current wizard UI? :p
 * didrocks never liked it
<didrocks> but I agree, at least, it's not a surprise
<larsu> me neither
<larsu> just saying that exchanging a bad ui for another bad ui is not a good idea
<didrocks> agreed
<larsu> (it's not necessarily bad, just very different from what we have in other panels)
<didrocks> but system-settings isn't going to cope soon
<didrocks> hard decision…
<larsu> but then, u-c-c is inconsistent like crazy anyway...
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> is it?
<larsu> seb128: ya. My #1 complaint is all the different label styles we have
<seb128> it's not really consistant
<seb128> but at the same time it's not that inconsistant either
<seb128> like the UI are not from different world/types
<larsu> bold, dim, left-aligned, with trailing colon
<larsu> and opposites and all combinations
<larsu> seb128: indeed
<larsu> seb128: we managed to stay away from gnome3-style lists, for example
<seb128> correct
<seb128> and I think getting one of those would be a strong increase in inconsistency
<larsu> definitely
<larsu> which is why I'm against that
<seb128> k
<seb128> sorry I missed part of the backlog, walking between car for bt testing and here
<seb128> I though your
<seb128> <larsu> but then, u-c-c is inconsistent like crazy anyway...
<seb128> was a "we already are inconsistent, we can as well take a bit more with the GNOME3 Ui"
<didrocks> so would you suggest we spend time to build a new UI that will be dropped once system settings is converged?
<seb128> didrocks, not especially
<seb128> I would suggest we "fork" the old gnome-bluetooth/copy it in u-c-c
<seb128> as we did for e.g gnome-desktop
<seb128> it's used nowadays and mostly working
<didrocks> yeah, but it's not bluez5 compliant
<larsu> didrocks: I'll try to extract a version that can do bluez5 but still has all the ui bits tomorrow
<larsu> I'll report back how well that works
<didrocks> ok, keep us posted larsu, thanks for digging!
 * ejat brb
<dobey> mlankhorst: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10392121/ <- that doesn't seem right. i can't use wine, or skype, or ubuntu-emulator, or compile lots of things if i want lts-utopic xorg?
<dobey> hmm, well i've mostly made that not happen with listing a bunch of other packages, i think
<mlankhorst> dobey: or install libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386
<dobey> yeah, that's one of the things i had to install. plenty of others too
<mlankhorst> that's the main one, for libgl at least, ubuntu-emulator might need some other 32-bits packages too
<willcooke> seb128, I now know how to get OSK working on Desktop Next \o/  Should be worth including. Maybe we need to wait for a few things to land upstream first though
<mlankhorst> dobey: maybe I should make a mesa-lts-vivid and mesa-dev-lts-vivid that depend on all the packages
<dobey> mlankhorst: it would be nice if apt were just smarter about resolving the deps. i still had to get rid of some other -dev packages (clutter and such) that were installed, and i noticed their "apt-cache depends" output didn't have the "|foo-lts-utopic" dependencies. maybe a little more Provides: magic would help that? not sure
<mlankhorst> dobey: patches welcome :p
<mlankhorst> dobey: all renamed packages already have provides for their unrenamed equivalents
<rcarlos> quit
<xnox> and i made it on to the ipv6 internet \o/
<sarnold> woo, you get to see the KAME turtle in high-resolution glory!
<xnox> sarnold: oh oh where is that?
<sarnold> xnox: http://www.kame.net/kame-mosaic.html
<sarnold> regular poor person version: "This is a MOSAIC version. If you migrate to IPv6 HTTP, you'll be able to view the NON-MOSAIC DANCING KAME!"
<xnox> sarnold: OMG this is so cool - i am thrilled =)
<sarnold> I've wanted to see him in high-resolution for so long...
<xnox> i'm adding ipvFoo extension to send letters to those who are not on ipv6 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipvfoo/ecanpcehffngcegjmadlcijfolapggal?hl=en
<xnox> sarnold: http://start.ubuntu.com/ is not ipv6 =(
<sarnold> xnox: hah thats cool :)
<sarnold> awwww
<xnox> sarnold: it's trivial to get ipv6 tunnel...... there is no excuse
<sarnold> xnox: well... he.net tunnels are unreliable, we've got a few dozen bugreports from folks who can't get updates because a routing issue in he.net or one of their upstreams :/
<xnox> sarnold: well, i believe i'm ipv6 native and test ipv6 website show good reachability.
<sarnold> xnox: native ipv6 sounds nice. *sniff* enjoy the turtle!
<xnox> sarnold: well, my vps has native ipv6, and tagged tinc vpn on top of it - and i use ips from the block assigned to my vpn to reassign/reroute to my vpn clients.
<xnox> sarnold: inside vpn the traffic is ipv6 only. and i use nat-less public ipv6 throughout.
<xnox> sarnold: ..... and cringe hoping i got my firewall correctly.
<sarnold> xnox: hehe :)
<sarnold> yay double firewall rules )
<attente_> anyone having trouble starting unity 7? all i'm getting is Error: Plugin 'composite' not loaded.
<qengho> kenvandine: got a minute? I want to talk about chromium and your display density.
<kenvandine> qengho, sure
<qengho> kenvandine: you said parts were too big for the density you have set?  Can you explain?
<kenvandine> the tab bar
<qengho> kenvandine: I'm testing. I see this. http://i.imgur.com/usiS6yO.png
<kenvandine> the fonts were at least as big as the tabs are high
<qengho> Hrm.
<kenvandine> that looks better than i'm seeing
<kenvandine> let me grab a screen shot
<qengho> kenvandine: also paste somewhere  $ dconf dump / |grep scale
<kenvandine> ok, i've set the scale to 2
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10396603/
<qengho> kenvandine: Hrm. Okay.
<qengho> kenvandine: Thanks. I need to think on it.
<kenvandine> getting a screenshot too
<kenvandine> imgur.com isn't happy though
<qengho> kenvandine: that's all for today.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<qengho> kenvandine: er, isn't happy?
<kenvandine> not loading on the laptop...
<kenvandine> not sure why
<qengho> Oh. Hope it's not your dumb ol' browser!
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it is chromium :)
 * qengho cries just a little and then goes home for the day.
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, is there an easy way to run ubiquity for testing?
<cyphermox> what kind of debugging do you want to do?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, I need add some UI to configure TPM full disk encryption so I want to check that I can enter appropriate details and it will do the work. Ideally I don't want to hose my system in the process :)
<cyphermox> can you give me a minute?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, syer
<robert_ancell> sure
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: ok, let me read for a second :)
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, we should probably discuss in #ubuntu-installer right?
<cyphermox> up to you
 * robert_ancell has been reading the wiki
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-25
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<didrocks> pitti: bonjour! thanks for the tmpfs bug: thanks to that, I've been able to discover that I disabled for tests /tmp on tmpfs and didn't reenable it :)
<pitti> lol
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: just writing an autopkgtest for tmp cleanup, and will fix afterwards :)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fixing my fstab meanwhile, maybe I should write smoe autopkgtests for my machine :)
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> moin moin larsu
<larsu> hi seb128, didrocks, pitti! ça va?
<didrocks> ça va bien ! et toi ?
<larsu> bien aussi :)
 * didrocks is happy to have the ubuntu make running again in CI after all that time !
<larsu> \o/
<didrocks> also happy with the number of integration tests I added in between to only have one (real but minor) failure :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-ubuntu-make/ looks quite spotless?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm talking about daily tests: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/
<didrocks> pitti: it's testing trunk, then the packaged version, on different archs
<didrocks> with the integration tests (so full vm, with acceleration)
<didrocks> the yellow are the tests with the current distro package (and so, with one failure)
<didrocks> the green is trunk
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> pitti: there is another job for coverage report: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/label=ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1/597/console
<pitti> 92%? awesome!
<pitti> I find it really hard to get > 85% or so, as then you have to run through hard-to-reach error paths
<pitti> at least in C
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, and I don't collect i386 + amd64, I should do that, because some of them are tested: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/label=ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/html-coverage/_home_ubuntu_ubuntu-make_umake_frameworks_dart.html
<pitti> where you need to handle e. g. malloc() returning NULL (ENOMEM), and similar obtuse corner cases
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> yeah, at least, nothing like this in python :)
<Noskcaj> didrocks, Do you have time to copy https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/appstream-util/+packages to ubuntu vivid?
<didrocks> Noskcaj: which ones did you fix?
<didrocks> Noskcaj: as I copied most of them, I would appreciate a diff list to recheck :)
<didrocks> I guess tali and sweep-foop?
<didrocks> Noskcaj: and both of them are new upstream version. I don't see any FFe bug # referenced
<didrocks> actually, those were the ones I rejected as well and pinged you about
<didrocks> so no change since then…
<Noskcaj> didrocks, I didn't get any pings, was just wondering which you'd got to
<Noskcaj> The version bumps where because i wanted to actually switch their code to the new tool, but it's not enought to warrant an FFe now
<didrocks> 2015-02-18 16:13:05     didrocks        Noskcaj: hey, you didn't change the build-dep here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197574606/gpaste_3.14-1_3.14-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> 2015-02-18 16:14:51     didrocks        Noskcaj: same for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/198009486/swell-foop_1%3A3.15.4-0ubuntu1_1%3A3.15.90-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> 2015-02-18 16:15:15     didrocks        and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197863665/tali_1%3A3.15.2-0ubuntu1_1%3A3.15.90-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> 2015-02-18 16:16:15     didrocks        Noskcaj: the other looks good, promoting appstream-utils to main and copying all others packages
<didrocks> 2015-02-18 16:34:47     didrocks        Noskcaj: ok, promoted and all the rest copied over. You will see my name on -changes ML, this is a known restriction of copy-package (you are set as "Changed-By" in the emai
<didrocks> l).
<didrocks> on that very channel…
<Noskcaj> didrocks, ok. I appear as always online, but i don't receive things that happen near to when i connect/disconnect
<didrocks> Noskcaj: anyway, no worry, can you fix that and reping me afterwards? If the new release isn't only about appstream support, I guess now that a FFe would be required though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, why not just cherry-pick the patches?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm doing that now
<Noskcaj> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10404286/ for gpaste
<didrocks> Noskcaj: sponsored
<Noskcaj> tali is bugfix only, so i'll make a debdiff for a bump to 3.15
<didrocks> sounds good
<didrocks> Noskcaj: state it in the changelog, please :)
<Noskcaj> will do
<willcooke> morning dudes
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Noskcaj> didrocks, swell-foop http://paste.ubuntu.com/10404591/
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> Noskcaj: fuzz is your patch, fixing
<didrocks> in*
<Noskcaj> ok, from what?
<didrocks> Noskcaj: the upstream cherry-pick
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> didrocks, https://download.gnome.org/sources/tali/3.15/tali-3.15.90.tar.xz http://paste.ubuntu.com/10404737/
<willcooke> seb128 @ email re: CI - No hurry on that, I think we can take a week or two to think about it
<willcooke> seb128, and thanks for taking it on :)
<Noskcaj> Who should i talk to about the appdata-tools rm
<seb128> willcooke, k, yw!
<Laney> morning
<Noskcaj> morning Laney
<willcooke> hi Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Noskcaj> Any idea when i can get some dmb responces for my motu application?
<Laney> ask the other members
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> Noskcaj: finishing something, handling tali then
<Noskcaj> ty
<didrocks> Laney: do you think I need a FFe for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork/+bug/1425434 it's basically some kind of bug fixing and copying what already works on other theme
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425434 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Support fsck progress report with systemd" [Undecided,New]
 * didrocks grrr at plymouth hide-splash not working…
<Laney> didrocks: I commented in the bug :-)
<didrocks> thanks Laney :)
<didrocks> anyway, I'm testing that I don't typo in the script every themes
<didrocks> would take some time, but worth it IMHO
 * Laney cries at spotify crashing
<didrocks> phew, xubuntu is still using the old plymouth theme with the spinner and progress bar
<didrocks> adapted, the code is quite different :)
<didrocks> ubuntu studio, again tweaked theme…
<didrocks> and no access to their Vcs-Bzr
<didrocks> and of course, not up to date bzr :p
<tedg> larsu, This bug 1263228 should be an ido bug, not an individual indicator one, no?
<ubot5> bug 1263228 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "icons in indicators are small (difficult to view on FullHD display and smaller than was on 12.04)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263228
<tedg> It's the custom menu items not handling resolution scaling, eh?
<larsu> tedg: weird, they don't?
<larsu> tedg: definitely an ido bug, yes
<larsu> indicators don't send size information with their icons
<tedg> Yeah, that was my thought, but just checking since you fixed it for i-power :-)
 * larsu wonders
<tedg> I think you removed the usage of a custom menu item?
<larsu> ah, that fix only makes i-power use the new menu item I added so that rectangular icons work
<larsu> tedg: no, added :)
<tedg> Heh, K
<attente_> seb128: hey, i uploaded the fcitx transition packages to https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/ubuntu/fcitx-transition
<seb128> attente_, hey, oh ok, I started the work to get that in a silo as well
<seb128> we need to ffe approved though
<seb128> unsure if somebody can review u-s-s and u-c-c, maybe desrt or larsu or Laney or robert_ancell can help there?
<seb128> I'm unsure I'm going to be able to make slots for that this week, but I don't want to block landing either
<seb128> if nobody reviews I was just going to go for user testing and land it
<attente_> yeah, i'm not sure who can look at it. even i-k isn't yet approved by desrt
<attente_> does the u-s-d and u-c-c have to be approved first before the ffe is approved?
<seb128> no
<attente_> seb128: we can just resubscribe ubuntu-sponsors for https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1363150?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363150 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Fcitx input method integration in Unity" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> attente_, you can, but is that useful? what needs sponsoring that doesn't have a mr yet?
 * larsu looks around and doesn't find useful info in the scrollback
<attente_> seb128: oh. sorry. i meant ubuntu-release
<seb128> attente_, yeah, you should
<seb128> larsu, the mps attente_ asked for review in the meeting a bit over a week ago
<larsu> ah
<seb128> larsu, the 1 3 4 on https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/
<larsu> should I have a look?
<attente_> larsu: if you have time, i'm not sure who else to ask for this
<larsu> okay (won't today, though)
<attente_> ok, thanks larsu
<qengho> kenvandine: I reproduced that text size problem. Thanks.
<kenvandine> qengho, cool
<didrocks> Noskcaj: and tali done, all should be sponsored now
<pitti> Laney: FTR, new gdk-pixbuf breaks friends: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gdk-pixbuf
<pitti> (it's a real failure, not infrastructure or flaky)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> lemme see
<Laney> pitti: I didn't get emailed about this
<pitti> Laney: we only email the last uploader of the failing package, not the uploader of a package that causes a failure someplace else
<pitti> and, this was a sync, not an ubuntu upload
<Laney> bah
<Laney> this version adds "rename-to" to some stuff
<Laney> breaks gi API
<Laney> pitti: do you know if there's some idiomatic way to rename and keep the original using gi?
<pitti> eek, GI ABI break then?
<Laney> yes
<pitti> Laney: at least not with rename-to, that drops the original name
<Laney> gnome bug #670372
<ubot5> Gnome bug 670372 in general "Annotate var-arg gdk_pixbuf_save*() as aliases for save*v()" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670372
<Laney> I think we could revert this
<pitti> hm, there's no (alias) or similar on https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GObjectIntrospection/Annotations
<pitti> so far the only backwards compat aliases I'm aware of are in the python overrides
<pitti> but these are of course language specific; renaming a public ABI breaks JS, Vala, and other consumers as well
<Laney> This adds an attribute "shadows" to the node in the gir file
<Laney> I guess you could add another one and update the parser to not overwrite the name in this case
<Laney> dont-remove or so
<Laney> then a rename-to-and-keep thing, like walters suggests
<Laney> larsu: do you know anything about g-i?
<larsu> Laney: a little. What's the question?
<Laney> s'ok, I'll think about it tomorrow
<Laney> it's about being able to alias instead of only renaming functions when binding them
<larsu> I don't think aliasing is possble
<Laney> indeed, was thinking about adding it
<larsu> interesting - what's your use case?
<Laney> adding rename-to just breaks API now
<larsu> (or do you want to talk tomorrow?)
<Laney> which is quite often not cool
<Laney> so you probably want a way to not do that
<larsu> it doesn't break API in a lot of cases
<larsu> like renaming deprecated functions
<Laney> if anyone's using it then they can't any more
<mlankhorst>  /2
<larsu> well, you need to rename a new function to the old name
<mlankhorst> oops
<larsu> mlankhorst: /5!
<larsu> Laney: but I see what you mean in general...
<larsu> but why would aliasing help? And how would it work?
<Laney> In the typelib file you'd generate bindings for the real and renamed-to name
<Laney> so that current and new things work
<larsu> why can't you just add the function to the library and make it call the old function?
 * larsu is unsusre absout the use case
<Laney> a new one which is renamed-to the old one?
<Laney> seems kinda ugly
<larsu> true
<Laney> especially if it's only for binding when the binding tools could have the ability to do it
<Laney> maybe I'll see if I can do a patch and find out what the g-i guys think
 * Laney wonders who they are
<larsu> walters did quite some work there iirc
<larsu> there's also #introspection on gimpnet
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-26
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> re didrocks :-)
<ali1234> cyphermox/anyone else, who is actually responsible for ubiquity dm panel these days?
<ali1234> and cyphermox, you mentioned that changes to the struts would have to be tested with other WMs, but how would one do that without rebuilding the entire ISO?
<larsu> bonjour #desktop!
<seb128> hey larsu!
<larsu> hi seb128!
 * pitti waves Bonojur to didrocks, seb128, and larsu, wie gehts?
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> salut pitti !
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, I think I found a faster reproducer for the journal hang last night; installing rawhide now to verify
<pitti> bah; rawhide installer crashes immediately
 * pitti misses Ubuntu daily quality
<larsu> pitti: great thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: well, especially when they are starting a new dev cycles :)
<didrocks> pitti: in the end of fedora 21 dev cycle, when I tried multiple systemd stuff on it, it was okishj
<didrocks> pitti: what's your reproducer theory btw?
<pitti> didrocks: I wrote it in bug 1423811
<ubot5> bug 1423811 in systemd "219-1ubuntu1 regression: boot hangs, logind fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423811
 * pitti goes to install F21 instead and hopes there's some upgrade
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> pitti: waow, sounds a nice "easy" way to get it, let's cross fingers
<didrocks> pitti: oh btw, I think I got what was screwing up my shutdown time
<didrocks> it seems to be my squid proxy
<pitti> didrocks: I verified that I can play the start/stop game endlessly on debian sid (215), and I get reliable hangs on vivid with upstream's journald, but also sometimes with vivid's
<didrocks> when removing it, shutdown time reduces drastically
<didrocks> pitti: let's hope fedora has the same behavior :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, what is it trying to do on shutdown?
<pitti> didrocks: it seems a proxy is a thing which you can just kill
<didrocks> pitti: I need to look at the code, but I don't have those dbus connexions attempt
<didrocks> so I wonder if something tries to poke dbus too much at shutdown, systemd tries to hang on as long as possible
<didrocks> (because I didn't get this issue under upstart)
<didrocks> anyway, worth exploring (once I'm done with upstream plymouth themes)
<didrocks> but of course, squid doesn't connect to dbus, so there is mystery :)
<didrocks> will give it a look
<pitti> wow, anaconda has become outright pleasant
<pitti> didrocks: squid-deb-proxy, I presume? Installing that into my VM
<pitti> didrocks: hm, that might need some configuration; shutdown is a split second here
<pitti> oh wait, not after the first reboot
 * didrocks doesn't understand why plymouth upstream code doesn't take the theme I selected, seems there is another file in play
<pitti> didrocks: confirmed
<larsu> didrocks: strace it!
 * larsu hides
<pitti> didrocks: I see a lot of "Waiting..." in the unit status
<didrocks> larsu: that's what I did, I got a suspicious file!
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<larsu> haha, of course you did
<didrocks> larsu: and I screwed my terminal with a tribar theme \o/
<Laney> ahoy
<pitti> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<larsu> morning Laney!
<willcooke> morning
 * pitti waves hello to willcooke
<Laney> hey pitti larsu willcooke
<larsu> hi willcooke
<larsu> saying hi to everyone is O(n!)...
<pitti> larsu: we all like superlinear algorithms, don't we!
<larsu> pitti: obviously ;)
<Laney> good reason to keep the team small :P
<pitti> didrocks: oh dear, yum upgrade takes aaages -- ETA 2.5 h..
<larsu> Laney: how many people would we need to make saying good morning a day-filling activity?
<larsu> pitti: yum? I think you downloaded your image from the wrong website... :P
<didrocks> pitti: I wonder if I should bind the progress bar for the different plymouth themes to the fsck progress. This has never been done if I'm correct and will take quite some time to change all default plymouth themes which are going to be deprecated for this
<didrocks> pitti: I can just remove the "fsckd-cancel-msg:" prefix and for people who wants more integration, they can add the "update" support?
<didrocks> wdyt?
<Laney> larsu: reminds me of https://xkcd.com/1205/
 * Laney writes a script to say hello to you all every morning
<larsu> haha
<darkxst> Hey all
<darkxst> Laney your script better be timezone aware ;)
<pitti> didrocks: what is "update support" in the context of the cancel msag?
<Laney> good ${part_of_day} ${nick}
<Laney> I like it when I get spams like that, where they messed up the interpolation
<darkxst> Laney, or just put didrocks into the script, he gets it right ;)
<didrocks> pitti: seeing the current fsck progress
<didrocks> pitti: that's the update (%progress)
<didrocks> pitti: and none of plymouth theme implemented progress for fsckd (apart from ours)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, how is thaht related to the cancel message? that's just a string?
<pitti> didrocks: you mean you want to remove the machine readable data from fsckd?
<didrocks> pitti: no, just not showing it up on the default plymouth themes
<didrocks> pitti: basically on messages -> stripping fsckd-cancel-msg: prefix in the theme
<didrocks> (that's the minimum patch we have to do, for each theme)
<didrocks> we can add "if progress == 100% -> hide that cancel message"
<didrocks> then, there is the question of fsck progress itself (number of device, progress)
<didrocks> those were never shown before and won't be shown if we don't do anything to the default theme
<larsu> good noon Laney!
<didrocks> and I wonder how much effort we should put into that, knowing about plymouth future…
 * larsu needs to adjust his script
<larsu> didrocks: how ready is consoled?
<didrocks> larsu: I don't think it is yet for graphic themes
<didrocks> larsu: however, I doubt showing up fsck progress is a future that default plymouth themes needs, as they never had it
<didrocks> so only showing up "Press Control+C to cancel fsck…"
<didrocks> and hide it if Control+C was pressed or if progress = 100%
<didrocks> should be enough
<larsu> right
<didrocks> it's already an improvement :)
<larsu> esp since fsck doesn't take that long anymore on ssds
 * larsu hardly ever sees the message
<didrocks> right, and the previous state was "well… you don't know"
<larsu> hehe, right
<didrocks> (talking about !ubuntu here)
<darkxst> Laney, are you trying to hack my timezone? "* Received a CTCP TIME from Laney"
<Laney> 26/02 09:28:03 CTCP TIME reply from darkxst: Thu Feb 26 20:28:03
<Laney> how else could you possibly implement this script!
<larsu> I can't believe you're actually working on this
<larsu> awesome.
<Laney> haha, I'm not really
<Laney> I just remembered about ctcp
<Laney> if I was wasting my time like that I definitely wouldn't tell the world about it :)
<larsu> your logic checks out
<Laney> . o O ( friday labs )
 * larsu reminds Laney that it's Thursday
<larsu> man, no trolling even
<ochosi> Laney: thanks for fixing evince's patch/fix-upload btw! only noticed today :)
<didrocks> pitti: basically, I was talking about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10425904/
<pitti> didrocks: oh nice, that'll fix it for all script theme?
<happyaron> attente_, seb128, mind revisit the fcitx related merges?
<seb128> happyaron, which ones?
<didrocks> pitti: no, this is only the base theme they provides, there is no framework/template
<happyaron> seb128: in bug 1363150
<ubot5> bug 1363150 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Fcitx input method integration in Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363150
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I thought it was some kind of common theme lib
<didrocks> pitti: but as told in the commit log, I'm not showing the fsck progress (as before), but you know that there is a fsck in progress thanks to the cancel message which shows/hide
<seb128> happyaron, well, we have been working on that, you are welcome to help reviewing the u-s-d and u-c-c mps though :-)
<didrocks> pitti: if there is, I didn't spot it
<happyaron> thanks, :)
<didrocks> pitti: and some themes are only showing the latest messages, some are showing up all of them (like here)
<didrocks> pitti: so, I don't think that should be bound in the script theme engine because of those various implementations ^
<pitti> didrocks: so you are saying you want to strip the fsckd-cancel-msg: prefix as most themes don't know about that special case, and most themes don't actually need to know?
<pitti> (that sounds fine to me)
<pitti> didrocks: but I think it'd still be nice to keep the machine parseable progress
<didrocks> pitti: right, and hiding the message when progress = 100% or when user cancels fsck
<didrocks> pitti: what do you mean by keeping? it's passed in the update function, then if the theme doesn't do anything with it, it's just written in /dev/console anyway
<didrocks> (or am I missing something?)
<pitti> didrocks: I thought I saw the machine-readable string in plain text mode (without plymouth)
<pitti> if they don't appear in plymouth, then all is well indeed
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I won't touch the text detail plugin and keep all data there
<didrocks> ok, so now on the C themes, implemting the same logic then
<tkamppeter> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> tkamppeter, hey!
<cyphermox> ali1234: I can review your changes to ubiquity. as far as testing go, you can replace files by stopping the live-cd booting before the session starts. For this particular issue with the panel it will mean building the binary first and then copying it to the installing system
<desrt> good morning
<didrocks> hey desrt
 * desrt went to harry potter yesterday :D
<pitti> hey desrt
<pitti> desrt: o_O to his defence of dark magic class?
 * desrt is in orlando :)
<qengho> desrt: Do you think you'll leave the parks area?
<desrt> qengho: no :)
 * desrt is only here during a few days, and working some of them
<qengho> desrt: I rarely come to the cement-and-glitter district, but I can bear Disney's Animal Kingdom. It is not terrible. Often overlooked.
<kenvandine> qengho, that works great!
<qengho> :)
<kenvandine> qengho, thanks a ton!
<kenvandine> bregma, you should try out qengho's chromium PPA, nice hi-dpi fixes :)
<qengho> Or just wait a few days for normal update.
<bregma> does it work out of the box, or does it require config changes?
<qengho> bregma: er, display density is a configuration, but nothing else needed.
<bregma> OK
<kenvandine> bregma, just worked for me
<qengho> I wish we didn't need to ask user what density in system settings, but too much hardware is wrong or outright lies through DDC.
<sarnold> .. and many users like to customize their environments to fit their needs
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-27
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning didrocks & desktopers!
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re!
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke ! nous allons à Dresden aujourd'hui, je l'attends avec impatience !
<seb128> pitti, oh, bon voyage!
<pitti> je vais avoir un bon temps calme dans le train pour ... hacking snappy tests :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> pitti, did you figure out the systemd issue btw? I know you found the commit that created the issue, but you said it was probably not a bug in that changeset?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it has been fixed in vivid for several days
<larsu> morning folks!
<seb128> pitti, fixed or workarounded?
<pitti> seb128: right, I still don't fully understand it; sometimes the new state keeping functionality confuses dbus, and you have to restart dbus in order to get things back to work
<pitti> seb128: worked around by reverting the new feature
<seb128> pitti, ok, that was what I was asking, if you figured out why dbus get confused
<pitti> seb128: I'm still looking at it on and off, but I have several other urgent things to do too, so it's not my #1 prio ATM
<seb128> seems not then
<seb128> pitti, yeah, boot is working again, so not a top priority indeed
<pitti> seb128: yesterday I installed F21 and upgraded to rawhide's dbus and systemd, and I couldn't reproduce it there
<seb128> pitti, :-/
<pitti> but my "fast reproducer" isn't good enough as it seems, it doesn't work on debian either
<seb128> is Debian having the issue?
<pitti> yes, they do
<seb128> k
<pitti> i. e. it's not one of our many dbus patches
<pitti> so debian and rawhide have the same systemd, and almost the same dbus (I checked the  difference, it looks harmless)
<pitti> we have quite an old polkit, but that's not the most likely culprit
<pitti> i. e. I need to continue finding a better reproducer
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, good luck with that!
<pitti> seb128: merci !
<larsu> pitti: lol at your g+ post
<didrocks> Really a hard issue… would have been better if debian didn't get it and we would, to find the culpurit easier
<larsu> pitti: also, good morning and happy Friday!
<pitti> hey larsu, Dir auch!
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, so at this point I can't decide yet whether fedora is affected
<pitti> I know mbiebl got the issue on sid+exp, but I haven't been able to reproduce it there yet
<didrocks> yeah, I remember he told that the day after the fsckd backport :p
<tsdgeos> guys, the time indicator is gone again
<tsdgeos> last time it happened you told me not to manually start it
<tsdgeos> so we could do some live debugging
<tsdgeos> so here i am if anyone has time
<larsu> this is for charles really, but he's probably not awake yet...
<larsu> tsdgeos: is indicator-datetime-service running?
<larsu> and does it respond to dbus?
<tsdgeos> running i guess yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/10444330/
<larsu> looks good. Can you paste the output of `gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.datetime --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/datetime --method org.gtk.Actions.DescribeAll` please
<larsu> also `gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.datetime --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/desktop --method org.gtk.Menus.Start [0]`
<tsdgeos> larsu: that looks bad
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10444363/
<larsu> tsdgeos: ah, so it lost the name for some reason and you can't dbus-activate it anymore (because tedg loves upstart)
<larsu> tsdgeos: not sure what to do tbh
 * larsu wonders why the process doesn't exit when it loses the name
<tsdgeos> should it have an upstart log somewhere?
<seb128> .cache/upstart/indicator-....
<tsdgeos> yaeh
<tsdgeos> nothing
<larsu> tsdgeos: good idea, please paste that as well (though I have a feeling it won't help much)
<tsdgeos> last .gz is from yesterda
<tsdgeos> on shutdown time
<larsu> if you kill the process, does it work?
<larsu> upstart should respawn it...
<tsdgeos> kill -9 ? -15 ?
<larsu> doesn't matter
<tsdgeos> yep it came back
<larsu> head -> desk
<larsu> this is _exactly_ why I tied lifecycle to dbus back then
<larsu> tsdgeos: sorry I couldn't be of more help
<tsdgeos> should i report a bug about it? or you think it's not worth?
<larsu> ya please do
<seb128> bug #1421919
<ubot5> bug 1421919 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "clock is missing ~10% of the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421919
<seb128> tsdgeos, larsu, ^
<larsu> ya
<larsu> let's port indicators to dbus activation again
<larsu> and this won't happen anymore
<seb128> larsu, do you have any idea how we can end up in that situation?
<seb128> larsu, well, it's not related to activation if the process is running?
<larsu> seb128: I have an idea: (1) datetime loses the name, but doesn't exit
<seb128> larsu, how can it lose the name?
<larsu> (2) upstart doesn't notice because the process is still running, thus doesn't respawn it
<larsu> seb128: I'm trying to find that out right now...
<seb128> larsu, imho that's the real issue
<seb128> larsu, if it was dbus activated, what would stop the process if it doesn't exit?
<larsu> seb128: no, but it would spawn a new one
<larsu> but yeah, still a bug
<seb128> right
<seb128> sounds like a workaround rather than a fix
<larsu> at least not as visible *cough* *cough* :P
<seb128> we don't want zombie processes around
<larsu> we also want a clock around
<seb128> right
<seb128> so let's fix the real bug :-)
 * larsu gets lots of warnings when running the cmake script
<larsu> also, the build fails. Srsly?
<larsu> ah, apparently it can't build in parallel
<larsu> seb128: can't reproduce and the code looks to be doing the right thing ...
<larsu> unless it's going into a deadlock of some kind
<larsu> not sure if dbus would release the name in that case
<seb128> larsu, we should have asked for a gdb bt before killing the process :-/
<larsu> indeed
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I can't reproduce either, but we got several reports in vivid so it's likely a real issue
<Laney> hey ho
<larsu> hey ho Laney!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> happy friday!
<Laney> (/me checks it really is friday)
<didrocks> it definitively is friday :)
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> is it friday? bah, too much to do for a friday!
 * larsu can't check, debugging indicator-datetime
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> just calculate it from the position of the sun
<larsu> the what?
<Laney> no no nothing, never mind
 * Laney sweats
<Laney> oh btw, resume failure this morning >:(
<Laney> might go back to upstart to rule out systemd
<Laney> good idea Laney, you do that
<Laney> OK Laney, I will
<seb128> Laney, stop talking to Laney
<Laney> yeah, that guy sucks
<seb128> indeed he does
<larsu> oh wow
<larsu> what's going on here?
<didrocks> larsu: better to ignore for your own sanity :p
<Laney> ah
<Laney> it's like being back in your old armchair
<seb128> lol
 * didrocks tries to think of an elegant solution for the fsck reboot tests using unittests…
<didrocks> maybe it won't fit in unit tests and needs a script which is branching depending on ADT_REBOOT_MARK
<didrocks> pitti: thoughts? ^
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, that's a classic integration test; for a unit test you'd have to mock everything else including the sockets
<pitti> didrocks: systemd unit tests are mostly for algorithms and simple file handing
<didrocks> pitti: I meant the "unittests" frameworks (to have the asserttrue and such)
<pitti> an actual boot and bits talking together is better in QEMU
<pitti> didrocks: ah
<pitti> didrocks: well, the other autopkgtests do that all the time
<didrocks> pitti: it's only one reboot though
<didrocks> to reboot under systemd
<didrocks> here, it will be multiple ones, with different config each time
<pitti> didrocks: main() prepares stuff, calls autopkgtest-reboot, and after that start unittest.main()
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but I mean each tests will need to reboot
<pitti> didrocks: e. g. debian/tests/boot-and-services
<didrocks> and then check tests
<didrocks> debian/tests/boot-and-services only reboots one if I'm correct
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you can't use unittest.main() then
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> or using a lot of skip unless()
<didrocks> based on ADT_REBOOT_MARK
<didrocks> but not really handy
<pitti> didrocks: you could use unittest.TestLoader() to load a particular class (or even method) based on the marker
<didrocks> could do that, maybe…
<didrocks> pitti: how does autopkgtests btw knows that it didn't finish up with a test which rebooted?
<didrocks> and should reexecute the same file?
<pitti> didrocks: or you write it in shell or a simpler framework, like boot-smoke
<pitti> didrocks: you don't call "reboot", you call /tmp/autopkgtest-reboot
<didrocks> ah, so it puts a flags
<pitti> that does the additional steps: save temp dir and artifacts, remember current test, reboot, restore artifacts/temp dir, resume
<didrocks> which will tell to reexecute
<didrocks> in addition to sett the MARK variable
<pitti> yep
<didrocks> ok, making sense :)
<pitti> pure magic!
<didrocks> hehe, nicely done :)
<didrocks> so yeah, I guess I'll have to check the assertions myself
<pitti> didrocks: BTW, I didn't mean to impose this on you, and even less so "do it now"
<pitti> didrocks: it was more like loud thinking really
<didrocks> pitti: no, but it was in my mind anyway, so thinking about it
<didrocks> so no worry :)
<pitti> didrocks: a simple smoke test whether it survives a reboot with fsck and verify that it run sounds like 20 lines of shell
<pitti> didrocks: but it sounds like you are aiming way higher :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I want a little bit more use case
<didrocks> like fsck dying
<didrocks> and the cancellation, if possible
<didrocks> at least
<didrocks> oh, also, rebooting plymouth
<pitti> didrocks: next station is coming up, will be offline for some 30 mins
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, I'm just thinking about it while doing other things ;)
<pitti> today's train ride is a bit of a challenge, train derailled an hour ago (not mine)
<didrocks> argh, so rerouted?
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, quite a bit; we'll probably arrive an hour late or so, no big deal
<Laney> larsu: is bug #1426163 what you've been working on?
<ubot5> bug 1426163 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "no locally integrated menus in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426163
<larsu> Laney: I don't understand that bug - LIM is clearly enabled in that screenshot..
<Laney> oh I didn't see the first one
<Laney> what's going on with his terminal there?
<larsu> that's LIM...
<Laney> not in the terminal it isn't
<larsu> ok, step back. Which screenshot are we talking about?
<Laney> that's "no Ubuntu crap"
<Laney> in comment #1
<larsu> that's LIM
<Laney> it's underneath the title bar ...
<larsu> menu is in the title basr
<larsu> oh, I should actually look at comment #1
<larsu> yes, that's ubuntu crap
<larsu> my patches fix that
<larsu> also they'll hide the "Show Menubar" option
<larsu> because that doesn't make any sense on unity
<larsu> all of this based on the Gtk/ShellShowsMenubar xsetting
<Laney> and in comment #2 he has the app menu
<Laney> I guess that goes away too
<larsu> right, that's a high prio bug that Trevinho is working on
<Laney> anyway, just wanted to check if this was the same bug
<larsu> I guess something related to his recent i-appmenu changes
<larsu> no, it's a different one
<larsu> the "duplicate menus" part is what I'm working on
<Laney> did you see that rishi is working on making vte use a proper scrolled window?
<larsu> ya, pretty neat
<Laney> happy days
<larsu> definitely
<Laney> on menus, lemme know when they approve your patches and we should be able to take them
<larsu> will do
<larsu> I havent't submitted them yet, but will today
<larsu> (still got some minor bugs)
<Laney> nod
<Laney> man it's looking nice outside
<Laney> just 5°c more or so and i'll be able to sit out to have lunch
<Laney> come on the weather, you can do it
<didrocks> pitti: what do you think about something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10447566/
<didrocks> pitti: that would enable having the test preparation and then, the after reboot check in the same unittest function
<didrocks> (it's just a draft, the tests would be a little bit different, but there are those 2 phases)
<pitti> ADT_REBOOT_MARK contains the test name to continue end in the result
<pitti> # mode
<pitti> didrocks: ^ I'm afraid I need some interpretation here, I don't understand that
<didrocks> oupsss, I didn't rewrote it after changing the semantic
<didrocks> so, basically, this would support tests with or without reboot
<didrocks> hence the loop on remaining_tests
<didrocks> remaining_tests contains in sorted order, all "test_" functions from the test class
<didrocks> if a test needs a reboot before ending
<didrocks> it will called reboot(), which marks ADT_REBOOT_MARK=<current_test_name>:<global_current_return_code>
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you don't want to immediately exit after a failure?
<didrocks> then, we reboot
<didrocks> no, I want the other tests to restarts
<didrocks> continue*
<pitti> didrocks: please drop the apt-get install systemd-sysv, just make that a Depends:
<didrocks> and so, then remaining_tests tuple restarts at current_test_name
<pitti> (this works now in vivid)
<didrocks> oh sure, so no need for the first reboot :)
<didrocks> and so, we store the global return code and exit if needed
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you still need to actually boot with systemd, you can just skip the manual pkg install
<pitti> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> pitti: ah ok, the test bed isn't reboot after installing the packages
<pitti> didrocks: getAllTests() looks hairy, but I don't know unittests.TestLoader() enough whether it can introspect in a nicer way
<pitti> didrocks: so, this looks fine to me
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't find a way to filter on what I wanted
<pitti> didrocks: shouldn't you also test that systemd-fsckd actually ran, not only that it is inactive?
<didrocks> the nice thing in that approach is that we can mix tests that needs to reboot the testbed and test that doesn't need it
<didrocks> pitti: that part was just for the example, I didn't work on the tests themselves yet
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> it was more on the "mixing tests that needs reboot and others" mechanism
 * didrocks will rename "result_check" to "after_reboot"
<didrocks> that will make more sense
<pitti> didrocks: right; AFAIK that's the first multi-reboot unittest, nice to have a template now!
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> putting better comments now :)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, you mentioned you'd sponsor GTK fixes for Precise, Trusty and Utopic?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-control-center/+bug/1351890/comments/14
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351890 in gtk+2.0 (Debian) "Changing external screen resolution with dual monitors" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-control-center/+bug/1351890/comments/15
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-control-center/+bug/1351890/comments/16
<flexiondotorg> debdiffs attached for all 3 version from the MATE dev who prepared the original GTK2 upstream patch.
<Laney> ok, thanks
<seb128> I wouldn't bother backporting to precise, it's risky for little benefit
<seb128> trusty/utopic should be useful though
<Laney> you take care of it if you want
<seb128> me? no thanks
<seb128> just keep it in the sponsoring queue for next sponsor otherwise
<Laney> no I'm happy to look, just sounded like you had formulated some opinions already
<seb128> well, I didn't even look at those, just commenting on the usefulness to backport desktop work to precise
<seb128> it's not even the current LTS
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Isn't it support until 2017 though?
<seb128> flexiondotorg, right, but support doesn't mean backporting every single bugfix which happened since 2012
<seb128> it means dealing with security issues mostly, and backporting important fixes when the investiment is worth the benefit
<didrocks> pitti: ah, plymouth doesn't start because the kernel parameter doesn't contain "splash"
<didrocks> pitti: should I duplicate the service? (I already have to do that for systemd-fsck-root because of rw mode from the start) or is there a way to change those in autopkgtest config?
<pitti> didrocks: you can change the grub config in the test itself :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, not stupid ;)
 * didrocks does
<didrocks> but it seems it's going to stop raining for a bit, going for a run then :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<pitti> didrocks: enjoy!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<Laney> ...
<Laney> can someone try launching terminator?
<pitti> didrocks: that's not super-trivial, though; e. g. adt-setup-vm changes the grub config in /etc/default/grub.d/90-autopkgtest.cfg to enable serial console
<pitti> Laney: wasn't he supposed to come in 2029 only?
<pitti> (SCNR -- TGIF!
<Laney> hah
<cyphermox> Laney: what's wrong with terminator?
<ogra_> cyphermox, it kills people
<cyphermox> you just need to be on it's good side
<ogra_> ha
<davmor2> ogra_: nothing wrong with the terminator it's a great piece of music
<dednick> can anyone help? I've just done an upgrade and installed some other packages and now when i restart laptop I can't just default boot option. Only thing that works is going into grub and selecting "$KERNELVERSION (systemd)".
<dednick> just stalls on purple screen and can't get to vt either.
<dednick> tty i mean
<cyphermox> dednick: is that litterally how it's shown, not an actual kernel version?
<dednick> cyphermox: no. it's the version
<cyphermox> ok
<dednick> 3.18.0-13-generic
<cyphermox> dednick: try to remove quiet splash from the command-line so you can see whether it's booting anything
<dednick> cyphermox: can't remove it. can't do anything.
<cyphermox> dednick: I meant in grub
<dednick> cyphermox: ah. i'll try. bbiab
<dednick> cyphermox: no difference. doesnt seem to do anything when i get it to boot with systemd either.
<dednick> ie. no boot log
<cyphermox> not even 'starting version ' ?
<dednick> nope. hang on. i'm trying again
<dednick> cyphermox: hm. that's weird. i removed plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text and it worked.
<dednick> cyphermox: went to terminal though. had to start lightdm manually :/
<cyphermox> I'm not sure I follow, but maybe if you file a bug and put as much relevant information as you can (what pacakges you removed, maybe /var/log/apt/term.log, and some details about exactly what the grub menu looks like?
<cyphermox> file it against plymouth for now
<cyphermox> unless you did your updates very much not long ago and the systemd update from ~2 hours ago is breaking things...
<cyphermox> which I will see soon because I need to reboot.
<dednick> cyphermox: hm. well i did update about 2h ago
<Laney> cyphermox: did you try and run it?
<Laney> TypeError: type 'gio.MemoryOutputStream' is not dynamically allocated but its base type '__main__.GPollableOutputStream' is dynamically allocated
<Laney> pythonnnnnnnnnnnnn
<cyphermox> I see
<cyphermox> you broke my terminal!
<cyphermox> is that python or is that gobject-introspection of some sort?
<Laney> it's using the old static bindings
<Laney> http://bugs.python.org/issue22079 it is this change in python
<dednick> hm. i did upgrade but i didnt get the new systemd.
<cyphermox> Laney: yeah
<cyphermox> where did you report it? can I go +1?
<Laney> i just saw http://bugs.python.org/issue22079
<Laney> erm
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bleachbit/+bug/1426218
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426218 in bleachbit (Ubuntu) "bleachbit.py crashed with TypeError: type 'gio.MemoryOutputStream' is not dynamically allocated but its base type '__main__.GPollableOutputStream' is dynamically allocated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/terminator/+bug/1426294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426294 in terminator (Ubuntu) "unable to import gtk.Window -> gio: TypeError: type 'gio.MemoryOutputStream' is not dynamically allocated but its base type '__main__.GPollableOutputStream' is dynamically allocated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> yes a few apps have it reported
<dednick> cyphermox: getting this in dmeg log. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10450097/
<attente_> any known workaround?
<dednick> *dmes
<dednick> bah
<dednick> dmesg
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> dednick: have you got a crash file in /var/crash then?
<dednick> cyphermox: it's plymouthd that's crashing. the bridge just exits if it can't find it. got a crash dump for it; looking now
<didrocks> pitti: well, I'll ship a 91- then! (but thanks for the head's up :))
<Sweet5hark1> one hour in and libreoffice on ppc64el and arm64 is still building. lets see how far it gets ...
<charles> tsdgeos, reading through scrollback now, do you still have the nonresponsive datetime session available?
<charles> larsu, thanks for doing some initial triage on this
<tsdgeos> charles: no, i killed it and got a working one, sorry
<charles> tsdgeos, ack
<charles> tsdgeos, datetime should exit when it loses the busname for whatever reason, and then upstart should restart it as per tedg's upstart work. Not sure why that's not happening here
<charles> tsdgeos, possibly datetime is deadlocked somewhere s.t. it won't reach the exit() call
<tsdgeos> i'll try to gdb it next time
<tsdgeos> see if i can get a backtrace
<charles> ack, that would be the next step
<charles> thanks!
<charles> tsdgeos, did it happen on boot, or later?
<tsdgeos> charles: boot
<charles> k
<charles> that matches the other reports I've seen
<charles> I'd love to get my hands on a live session of this :-)
<charles> ah I see larsu said more or less the same thing in-ticke t:)
<charles> hm
<charles> larsu, is there a way to see if datetime actually still owns the name?
<tedg> charles, I'm curious if it's not getting the name the first time.
<charles> if it's deadlocked somewhere, it may still own the name but still not be responding
<tedg> charles, Are you setting allow replacement?
<charles> tedg, yes
<tedg> charles, Perhaps it's getting replaced by something? Not sure why that'd be, but there's no reason to allow it.
<charles> tedg, the main action is in a normal g_bus_own_name() call, where on_bus_acquired exports the menus/actions and name_lost() calls a core::Signal that should break out of main()'s g_main_loop_run()
<charles> tedg, so name_lost_handler() would be called if either it coudln't get the bus, or it could get the bus but not name ownership, and the service would exit
<tedg> Hmm, trying to brainstorm ideas.
<charles> tedg, so I don't know what the actual problem is, but it's probably not failure to get bus
<tedg> charles, Could it be not getting dbus at all?
<cyphermox> dednick: thanks
<tedg> i.e. it's still waiting.
<tedg> Wow, all of a sudden really pretty snow.
<cyphermox> tedg: what's that?
<cyphermox> *pretty* snow?
<tedg> cyphermox, It's like the first snow of the season for you :-)
<cyphermox> heheh
<cyphermox> after a few days the words change
<tedg> Yeah, this will melt by Sunday
<cyphermox> to something I won't repeat because I'm polite ;)
<charles> tedg, according to g_bus_own_name()'s docs, we're "guaranteed" that name_lost_handler will be called if either we can't get the bus or can't get the name
<charles> so again, I don't think that's the problem unless it's a bug in gio
<charles> which is possible
<charles> but I think the odds are higher the culprit's in datetime
<tedg> charles, Yeah, just a weird state as it seems to be waiting for something. But it doesn't have the name.
<tedg> I don't think that it lost it, as that case seems pretty clear, I think it must have never gotten it.
<charles> tedg, is there a cli way to see what process owns a name?
<charles> I mean, obviously you can ping the name to see if you get anything back, but outside of that
<tedg> charles, You can query the server
<tedg> charles, gdbus call --session --dest org.freedesktop.DBus --object-path / --method org.freedesktop.DBus.GetNameOwner com.canonical.indicator.datetime
<charles> tedg, thanks
 * charles annotates 1425297 with a request for that info
<tedg> cyphermox, Snow stopped. Have to wait for next year. ;-)
<tedg> Actually a chance of more tonight, we'll see.
<cyphermox> tedg: ;)
<Laney> I uploaded the g-t wrapper script to the ppa, maybe some people can give it a go
<Laney> hey, everybody's gone!
<Laney> happy weekend!
<larsu> charles: it doesn't own the name anymore (we're getting a NoSuchName error)
<larsu> charles: and I couldn't bring it into a state where it doesn't own the name but is still running
<larsu> charles: I think the name-owning logic is sound - it's probably deadlocking or spinning in another thread
<charles> larsu, does gdb give us anything interesting?
<charles> larsu, are you saying you're seeing this right now?
<larsu> charles: I haven't gotten into that state myself, unfortunately
<charles> ok
<charles> the thing is, the path from g_bus_own_name()'s name-lost callback to main returning is pretty short
<charles> I don't see many opportunities to deadlock there, I suspect it's happening elsewhere in the code
<larsu> ya...
 * larsu is unsure as well
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-29
<furkan> is there any way i can get hold of an old udev package? over here there's a list of all the components involved with processing hotkeys, and udev is one of them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<furkan> i was able to get the old unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center packages from launchpad, but i can't find any old versions of udev
<sarnold> furkan: udev is built from the systemd source package these days
<sarnold> furkan: there'll be links off of here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd
<sarnold> furkan: maybe you can use apt-get install udev=versionnumber to install them -- the deps are a bit complicated there, you may need to also install other binary packages too
<furkan> thanks sarnold i'll check it out
<furkan> i'll see if i can find the culprit from among the packages listed on that wiki page.. otherwise i'll just file a general bug like you said
<furkan> i just tried the apt-get method and it couldn't find the package
<furkan> "E: Version '228-2ubuntu2' for 'udev' was not found"
<furkan> i was basically trying to work backwards from my apt history log
<furkan> i upgraded to 16.04 on Jan. 4th and i started noticing the issue around the 23rd, so it's not a very big window
<sarnold> it's possible old versions have been removed from mirrors, or perhaps they never made it off dev machines, etc..
<sarnold> the launchpad link a while back has packages that you can download and install but it'll be a far more manual process if you have to go that route
<furkan> i wonder if the original ISO image for the first alpha release is still around somewhere?
<furkan> if there was an ISO image (i had just upgraded with do-release-upgrade)
<furkan> might be easiest to start from there and then work forwards
<furkan> instead of trying to work backwards like i am
<furkan> looks like those images have been removed....
<furkan> cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/alpha-1
<Fudge> commented on #1186662
<Fudge> bug #1186662
<ubot5> bug 1186662 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Trusty) "isc-dhcp-server fails to renew lease file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186662
<Fudge> its looking as if its fixed
<Fudge> nope still getting disconnected
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<furkan> bonjour pitti
<furkan> funny tjaalton just mentioned you in #ubuntu-x a few minutes ago :)
<furkan> ok 20 minutes ago
<furkan> i'm having an interesting issue with my keyboard, it was working fine w/ Ubuntu 15.10 but i started getting an issue after upgrading to 16.04
<furkan> basically my volume buttons stop working after suspend/resume
<furkan> and i get some errors in my xorg log http://pastebin.com/XNFwSp5S
<furkan> basically one of the devices (/dev/input/event4) disappears after suspend/resume
<furkan> keyboard still works but not the volume buttons
<pitti> laptops often split the "regular" and "function" keys into two different physical devices, indeed
<pitti> "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" and similar
<furkan> in this case it's an MS wireless USB keyboard
<furkan> but yeah, it is split up into a few devices
<pitti> furkan: I think the next steps are to try a few different older kernels and find out which particular kernel version introduced that regression, then file a bug against linux
<pitti> furkan: actually, start with trying to boot 16.04 with the 15.10 kernel
<furkan> actually i should have mentioned, i tried doing that already
<pitti> to decide between userspace and kekrnel
<pitti> (most likely kernel, but one never knows)
<furkan> but it still persists, so i was suspecting maybe udev?
<pitti> nah
<furkan> is there any other possibility then?
<furkan> i also tried downgrading unity-settings-daemon but i'm guessing that couldn't be it
<pitti> for userspace? yes, quite a few
<pitti> you could poke some configuration into the device that it doesn't like, or what not
<pitti> if 16.04 with 15.10 kernel works, it's most certainly a kernel regression
<furkan> oh no it doesn't
<furkan> that was one of the first things i tried
<pitti> if it's userspace, bisection then needs to happen there, between udev rules (enabling power management perhaps?), xorg drivers, etc.
<furkan> hmm
<furkan> do you have any tips for doing that or should i just submit a bug report first?
<furkan> because i tried downgrading udev and it was pretty painful
<furkan> it broke a whole bunch of other packages like xorg
<pitti> furkan: best to file a bug report, to collect/attach data to
<furkan> ok will do that, any suggestions on what to file it against?
<pitti> furkan: you can try to do a direct kernel suspend without userspace messing around -- echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<furkan> hmm ok i'll do that after my next reboot
<pitti> furkan: please file it against linux so far, as ubuntu-bug linux collects a lot of data and logs
<furkan> ok great
<pitti> furkan: please file it *after* the issue happens, so that the collected logs contain the suspend
<furkan> good call lol
<larsu> good morning :)
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Trevinho> hey larsu :)
<larsu> Trevinho: mornig! What's up?
<larsu> hi Sweet5hark :)
<Trevinho> larsu: allright, you? How is it going?
<larsu> good, good. Had a relaxing two weeks of holiday including a long hike (from which my foot still hurts, but meh)
<Trevinho> that's cool
<Trevinho> not the hurting side, :)
<larsu> hehe it's getting better
<larsu> and it was totally worth it :)
<willcooke> hey ho
<pitti> hey larsu, hello willcooke!
 * pitti waves to Sweet5hark and Trevinho too
<Trevinho> hi pitti
<hikiko> hi pitti willcooke larsu Trevinho
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<hikiko> hi seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<larsu> bonjour seb128! :)
<larsu> hi pitti
<larsu> hi hikiko
<pitti> heey larsu!
<pitti> seb128: oui ! après quatre week-ends de voyager celui-ci était calme :)
<pitti> seb128: et toi ?
<seb128> un peu pareil, w.e reposant :-)
<seb128> I played some tennis on saturday and relaxed/sauna-ed yesterday
<seb128> willcooke, how was mwc?
<willcooke> seb128, soooo tiring.  Showed a lot of people convergence, everyone loves it! :)
<seb128> great
<larsu> CONVERGENCE
<seb128> nursing your feet after a week of standing up? ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, ha, yeah - my feet still hurt :((
<seb128> well done on winning $glass_trophy
<seb128> whatever that is, the g+ post didn't give context and the photo was not good enough to read what's writen on it
<willcooke> http://www.trustedreviews.com/bq-aquaris-m10-ubuntu-edition-review
<davmor2> willcooke: so buying a standing desk today then, right?
<willcooke> davmor2, on reflection, no.
<davmor2> :D
<Sweet5hark> larsu, pitti, hikiko, seb128, willcooke, Trevinho: 'd morning all.
<hikiko> hahaha
<hikiko> hi Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, are you going to have another libreoffice xenial upload to do this week? I'm asking because we are going to need at least a no change rebuild for the new poppler soname, but nicer to not do more uploads that needed
<willcooke> hikiko, what do you think about backporting this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1442728
<willcooke> seb128, ^
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1442728 in compiz (Ubuntu Trusty) "Chromium fullscreen should be unredirected by default" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seems harmless to me
<seb128> +1, did we get any confirmation/feedback on whether it's working as expected?
<willcooke> seb128, all the feedback I gathered boils down to either "It was fine before, and it's still fine" or, more importantly, "Yay. Fixed"
<willcooke> got about 10 responses to calls for testing
<seb128> let's SRU then ;-)
<willcooke> bosh!
<hikiko> willcooke, +1
<willcooke> hikiko, added to backlog: https://trello.com/c/eWVGsIhJ
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, could you look at bug #1551028 ? it claims to be a trusty .4 new issue
<ubot5> bug 1551028 in cairo (Ubuntu) "glGenFramebuffers fails when linked with OSMesa AND X11" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551028
<seb128> Sweet5hark, saw my question earlier?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hmm, nope I guess. rebooted in the morning, lost the backlog.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, are you going to have another libreoffice xenial upload to do this week? I'm asking because we are going to need at least a no change rebuild for the new poppler soname, but nicer to not do more uploads that needed
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ^ :-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ah, k. I already have some things in the pipe for libreoffice. when do you think you will do the poppler thing?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I uploaded it on friday, so things are in proposed until we do the necessary rebuilds
<seb128> no hurry, but it's not this week we can probably do a no change rebuild and do the other changes alter
<seb128> later
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  will try to bundle up what I have then, hope to have that ready by the evening.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<desrt> "Good morning."
<tjaalton> seb128: alright
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1551208
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551208 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "16.04 Default Wallpaper" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> no center/symetric shape on this one, less likely to disturbe people ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> seb128, willcooke: Looks like tomorrow will be desktop testing day \o/
<seb128> great!
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock
<qengho> 'morning, y'all.
<seb128> hey qengho
<desrt> hihi qengho
<desrt> and andyrock
<tjaalton> where did the old monospace font go?
<tjaalton> "monospace regular" is much wider
 * Sweet5hark should have adapted his chinstrap ssh foo, it seems
<ogra_> i thought thats vpn only since a while now
<flocculant> good afternoon peeps - how does one get gnome-software to recognise what's available in the repos?
<flocculant> (in something other than Ubuntu ... )
<flocculant> nvm - see the bug now
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: whats the vpn entry point, now that chinstraps gone?
<ogra_> is it actually gone ?
<ogra_> i thought it just doent act as ssh proxy
<ogra_> (it is ages ago that i did set up my VPN stuff)
<mhall119> Laney: ping
<willcooke> mhall119, he's on hols
<mhall119> willcooke: ah, who else would know about the AppStream needs for Gnome Software Center?
<willcooke> mhall119, back tomorrow
<willcooke> mhall119, certainly a laney question
<mhall119> ok, will wait for tomorrow then, thanks
<davmor2> willcooke: wait what he leaves and you let him???? ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, he mentioned something about legal rights
<willcooke> I dunno, I wasn't really listening
<davmor2> willcooke: pffff :D
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.1/ has an update, if that still helps.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: the most relevant change is that its 5.1.1~rc2 instead of 5.1.0 (rc2 will most likely be final, but is quite fresh)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, it does, thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yw
<seb128> Sweet5hark, looks like I need to deal with chinstrap being deprecated as well ;-)
<seb128> bregma, just as a fyi I'm starting to review libertine-scope, I didn't forget you ;-)
 * bregma was starting to feel sad and lonely
<seb128> good that I remembered then :-)
<seb128> looking good so far
<seb128> it feels a bit weird having one file LGPL for which one we own the code, we could have put it under the GPL3 like everything else no?
<bregma> seb, it's a copy of the broken header supplied in the SDK except fixed, it will disappear from the libertine-scope source when the associated bug gets fixed upstream in the SDK
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> willcooke, back to normal?
<willcooke> robert_ancell, hey!
<robert_ancell> flocculant, can you run "$ G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all gnome-software" from the command line and paste me the output?
<flocculant> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15246458/
<robert_ancell> flocculant, that was all?
<robert_ancell> The output shows the plugins were initialized, then immediately destroyes
<robert_ancell> destroyed
<flocculant> yep - that was all I got
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, you don't get the "list only installed softwares" issues?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I did before, I think due to a change I'd made. But not now
<seb128> weird
<seb128> everybody else seems to get it
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll update from the archive and check I don't have a weird version installed
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> try on a daily iso maybe?
<seb128> you might have a cache or a local dir or something
<seb128> did you try in a guest session?
<robert_ancell> seb128, btw, you know the review patches are in GNOME git right? You can just commit to wip/rancell/reviews if you have changes
<robert_ancell> seb128, works in guest, works after update. Perhaps my appdata is special..
<seb128> weird
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, i didn't know, but I don't know much about the g-s code so far, I submitted a patch for a soup warning upstream and fixed a packaging issue ... btw I was wondering when I did the upload, do you have a packaging vcs?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no packaging vcs, I was just copying in updated packages from git
<robert_ancell> seb128, happy to make a packaging branch
<seb128> unsure if we need one
<seb128> I just didn't want my potfile update to be reverted on next upload ;-)
 * seb128 checks if that was the case
<seb128> seems not, good :-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw do you think we should turn off csd?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I haven't noticed any issues with it, are there some?
<seb128> what designed pointed out when we previously asked about it/recommended to turn that off for the default set in the LTS
<seb128> mostly the duplicate decorations when maximized
<seb128> and the panel/headerbar looking weird next to each others
<seb128> like the headerbar is not flat under the panel
<seb128> also lack of wm actions to e.g move to another workspace but I think that's a detail
<seb128> but if nothing else using csd in the default install we should probably do it for the sake of consistency
<seb128> willcooke, ^ opinion?
<seb128> would looke better if Trevinho was landing proper csd support in unity though ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, Trevinho said he would be landing something v. soon
<willcooke> he thought he would have a gtk patch tonight
<flocculant> robert_ancell: just so you know - I'm seeing those on a vanilla updated xubuntu as well as whatever you'd call what I've ended up with locally
<robert_ancell> flocculant, can you run "appstreamcli search galculator"
<flocculant> yup - that returns with info
<seb128> willcooke, still, even if those are displayed with normal corners, better to have normal decorations for xenial no?
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, also g-s doesn't list evince there, it says it's duplicate ... do you get the issue as well?
<seb128> I was unsure if that was the same issue
<seb128> Laney said that downgrading g-s was making non-installed softwares and evince listed for him
<robert_ancell> flocculant, :/
<seb128> so the issue was something in g-s
<robert_ancell> seb128, I did the upload after he said that
<robert_ancell> what version do you have?
<seb128> 3.19.91~git20160225.dbf5b5d-0ubuntu3
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, that's old
<willcooke> seb128, normal?
<robert_ancell> seb128, you should have 3.19.91~git20160229.ceb6b9d-0ubuntu1
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, that just migrated 6 hours ago ... let me upgrade
<seb128> willcooke, normal being compiz decoration, not gtk ones
<robert_ancell> flocculant, which version do you have?
<flocculant> robert_ancell: the newest one ceb6b9d
<robert_ancell> attente, you got spare cycles? Want to look at some g-s bugs?
<seb128> robert_ancell, k, the new one lists evince, but it doesn't list any category now
<attente> robert_ancell: sure
<robert_ancell> seb128, which category for example?
<robert_ancell> attente, anything on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software catch your eye?
<robert_ancell> attente, bug 1549502 might be a good start
<ubot5> bug 1549502 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "doesn't exit on close, which confuses the unity dash" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549502
<flocculant> seb128: like this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/244058077/gs.png but with evince instead
<seb128> robert_ancell,  like ^
<attente> robert_ancell: isn't that because g-s runs as a daemon?
<robert_ancell> attente, also bug 1549508
<ubot5> bug 1549508 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "review "was useful yes/no" buttons don't seem to do anything" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549508
<robert_ancell> attente, yes, but we probably don't need/want that. Or we need to make Unity more aware - needs investigation
<seb128> robert_ancell, before today's update I had all the categories button, they just listed only installed softwares
<robert_ancell> seb128, you don't see any categories at all on the home page?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, like that screenshot
<seb128> the featured and editor pick
<seb128> and empty bellow
<robert_ancell> seb128, if you can do the G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all as flocculant did and paste the result
<flocculant> seb128: I was seeing the same as you previous to this update
<attente> robert_ancell: ok, i'll take a look at both of those
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15246791/
<seb128> it seems to "no AppStream match for {pkgname}" for everything
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, your log has got further than flocculant
<flocculant> I assume that's what you expected from me then
<willcooke> seb128, +1 for consistency re csd.
<robert_ancell> flocculant, yeah
<seb128> flocculant, you need to make sure to stop the active instance even if it stays as  a service
<robert_ancell> seb128, so that suggests to me you appstream data is not working. Can you try "appstreamcli search galculator"
<seb128> $ appstreamcli search galculator
<seb128> Identifier: galculator.desktop [desktop]
<seb128> Name: Galculator
<seb128> Summary: Effectuer des calculs simples et scientifiques
<seb128> Package: galculator
<seb128> Homepage: http://galculator.sf.net
<seb128> Icon: galculator_galculator.png
<flocculant> seb128: ack - trying that
<flocculant> robert_ancell: ok - so stopping it and running the debug looks much more like seb128's
<robert_ancell> flocculant, oh, it was probably connecting to an existing process
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> robert_ancell: so that's good - I don't have a different issue :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah lot of the appstream match misses are because these are libraries. Was thinking of just filtering out everything in "libs" from apt to reduce these
<robert_ancell> There *shouldn't* be any apps in the libs category right?
<robert_ancell> seb128, is there more log? It truncates
<flocculant> robert_ancell: does this G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all carry on once g-s is closed?
<flocculant> because it appears to here
<robert_ancell> flocculant, the messages will keep going to stderr, but I'm not sure where they'd end up when you close g-s
<flocculant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15246848/
<flocculant> robert_ancell: so I closed it - at that point I had the no pixbuf software-properties-drivers.desktop line - the rest has come since it was closed
<flocculant> so it 'looks' like my output stopped where seb's did
<robert_ancell> flocculant, ah, is it just slow in loading the app list?
<flocculant> in the application itself?
<flocculant> everything appears to start up pretty quickly - the list in terminal is 1 or 2 seconds
<robert_ancell> flocculant, in the plugins perhaps. They run in a separate thread to the GUI
<flocculant> robert_ancell: it has just added lines with gs_plugin now
<flocculant> after it appears to check for updates
<flocculant> which it's not doing very well - cos it keeps missing the postfix one I've got hanging about
<robert_ancell> flocculant, it only shows gui app updates
<robert_ancell> flocculant, use update-manager for everything else
<flocculant> robert_ancell: right - so I tried this in a vm - which is going to be slower than the machine - I very very fleetingly see the categories - then they disappear and I see just what I see in the screenshot
<flocculant> robert_ancell: oh right - not what I expected to hear re updates
<flocculant> robert_ancell: so will this 'never' deal with non-gui updates?
<robert_ancell> flocculant, yeah, that's the method upstream is using. We can expose all the other packages, but I'm not sure what the advantage in doing that is (makes it harder to use for normal users, and update-manager does that already)
<flocculant> ack
<robert_ancell> flocculant, it's an open question really
<flocculant> :)
<robert_ancell> flocculant, I guess ideally g-s would replace update-manager, but that's not going to happen for 16.04
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> enough to be getting on with I am sure :p
<flocculant> robert_ancell: I've cut down the ram in a vm so it's slower and have a screencast of what I wasn't seeing if you're interested
<seb128> robert_ancell, downgrading g-s doesn't fix it, so seems an issue with the new appstream-glib
<robert_ancell> flocculant, yes please
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh interesting
<flocculant> robert_ancell: any idea of where to upload it - or shall I just mail you it?
<robert_ancell> flocculant, you can email - robert.ancell AT canonical.com
<robert_ancell> ximion, do you know of anything bad about the latest appstream?
<flocculant> robert_ancell: done - hope it helps :)
<flocculant> obviously do what you will with it
<ximion> robert_ancell: no, it's a marvellous masterpiece and a dream in C and Docbook XML ;-)
<ximion> why, did you notice any issues?
<robert_ancell> ximion, seb128 thought the update might be causing the issue where he doesn't see any apps
<robert_ancell> flocculant, ah, that's just g-s showing the space for the "editors picks" and then removing it when it decides it doesn't have any apps to show
<ximion> robert_ancell: do you have a link? I just released AppStream 0.9.2 yesterday, and AFAIK it isn't even in Ubuntu yet
<flocculant> robert_ancell: oh ok - better safe than sorry
<robert_ancell> ximion, appstream-glib 0.5.10 actually
<robert_ancell> flocculant, yes, thanks for that
<willcooke> seb128, robert_ancell - sorry for the delay, I've read the conversation re csd.  Yes, design preference was to turn of csd where we can.
<seb128> that's the upstream-glib 0.5.8 -> 0.5.10 update
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<ximion> robert_ancell: ah, that's a different thing - I don't follow that lib very closely, but I haven't seen any breaking changes which could cause metadata loss
 * ximion checks something
<robert_ancell> it looked ok to me and ran here. But it seems I have a unicorn system.
<seb128> ximion, robert_ancell, searching for a specic apps work but the main ui lists no categorie
<flocculant> seb128: it finds apps you don't have installed - or just something you do?
<robert_ancell> seb128, try "appstreamcli --details search galculator"
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15247057/
<ximion> seb128, robert_ancell: appstream-glib is busted, while appstream itself is fine
<ximion> I just checked, it fails to load metadata correctly for some reason now :-/
<seb128> -load
<seb128> -app-info{/var/lib/app-info/yaml/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_restricted_dep11_Components-i386.yml.gz}
<seb128> -store-from-file
<seb128> -menu-spec-categories(gs_plugin_add_categories)
<seb128> it's a diff of the g-s logs
<seb128> so yeah it doesn't load things anymore
<ximion> libappstream doesn't have that issue, so the obtaining, storing and normal reading of the data isn't broken, also GNOME Software is fine => asglib has an issue
<ximion> meh
<robert_ancell> ximion, ok, I'll start looking there
<seb128> robert_ancell, ldd $(which gnome-software) | grep appstream-glib
<seb128> robert_ancell, what does that give for you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, 	libappstream-glib.so.8 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libappstream-glib.so.8 (0x00007efe0ff7f000)
<seb128> robert_ancell, should be .10
<seb128> how come you don't have the new version?
<flocculant> libappstream-glib.so.8 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libappstream-glib.so.8 (0x00007f3436920000) here
<seb128> ups sorry
<seb128> it's not an soname change
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah
<seb128> hum, unsure why you don't get the issue :-/
<ximion> robert_ancell: if you have some time, it might be worth syncing appstream 0.9.2 from Debian - we need it for KDE, it fixes  LP: #1547428 and incorporates all patches Ubuntu previously applied
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1547428 in appstream (Ubuntu) "Fails to update packages in apport-retrace" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547428
<robert_ancell> ximion, Normally I've left that for you / Laney but if we should update I'm happy to do that
<ximion> robert_ancell>: can you check the contents of /var/lib/app-info, /var/cache/app-info and /usr/share/app-info?
<ximion> is there YAML data in one of them?
<robert_ancell> ximion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15247100/
<ximion> robert_ancell: I don't have upload permissions, I'm just a regular member - usually if I consider something useful for Ubuntu, I upload to Debian and nag people to sync it ;-)
<ximion> worked well so far
<ximion> robert_ancell: sudo apt purge appstream-data
<ximion> then check if you can reproduce the issue
<robert_ancell> ximion, then reinstall?
<ximion> no, appstream-data isn't needed anymore :)
<ximion> we have the cool archive-internal metadata now :)
<ximion> if you can reproduce the bug, we also have a good starting point then to find its cause
<robert_ancell> ximion, seb128, bingo - now I see what you do
<seb128> doh
<seb128> so you had that leftover
<robert_ancell> yeah, I thought I'd removed everyting
<seb128> well at least it explains why you had different behaviours
<robert_ancell> But I wasn't aware there was a package that was obsolete
<ximion> problem is that it contains ID collisions, and those are terrible, since there is no way how we can resolve them without loosing metadata or accidentally using old data
<ximion> you can run sudo appstreamcli refresh --verbose --force
<robert_ancell> ximion, that gets run on an apt-get update right?
<ximion> that will show you any issues with the metadata which we silently ignore ^^
<ximion> robert_ancell: yes, but without output being shown
<robert_ancell> ximion, ok
<ximion> (mind the --verbose)
<ximion> right now I get: http://paste.debian.net/410391/
<ximion> which reminds me that I wanted to report bugs about those...
<willcooke> sigh, screaming babies call.  Night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-01
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<Fudge> morning/evening
<flocculant> gnome-software looking better this morning - it sees the repos - I've installed from it
<flocculant> missing featured and editors picks - but better them than the repos :)
<flocculant> it did prompt a new bug though
<pitti> Laney: I now fixed one race condition in the udisks2 tests, and understand the eternal hang
<pitti> so this should hopefully work better now
 * pitti adds a workaround for the hang too
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> salut pitti! oui, bien, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais d'accord; je n'ai pas assez dormi, Annett est malade :/
<pitti> alors, c'est l'heure de corriger les bugs d'udisks :)
<seb128> oh :-( j'espère que ça va aller mieux aujourd'hui pour elle
<pitti> merci !
<Laney> hi!
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> oh, Laney is back!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> Laney, had a good double w.e? ;-)
<hikiko> hey desktopers!
<seb128> hey hikiko
<willcooke> hi hikiko
<Laney> hi willcooke seb128 et hikiko
<Laney> was good thanks!
<Laney> 1) tea 2) coffee 3) cake
<Laney> 4) falafel
<Laney> and no rain, which waited until today
<Laney> I just got to see the hidpi greeter for the first time because my laptop didn't resume ;-)
<Laney> oh AND i left my suit on the train /o\
 * Laney calls edinburgh waverley now
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> good luck
<seb128> Laney, how does the hidpi greeter looks? works fine?
<Laney> it started in 1x and then shifted after about 1s
<seb128> I guess the greeter is ok but the transitions are annoying/not nice?
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> but looked normal after that
<seb128> what about after entering the password, did it get back to 1x or a grid of 2x2 images?
<Laney> oh it got messed up
<pitti> hey Laney!
<Laney> but it wasn't like 4 copies of the background
<Laney> there was some corruption
<pitti> Laney: argh, hope you get your suit back, would be a pity
<seb128> k, I get different variants
<seb128> unsure what to change to fix that though :-/
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> I phoned last night but the person on the other end said they couldn't get someone to go look /o\
<Laney> station's website says
<Laney> Onboard a train
<Laney> Items left on trains are kept by the train company
<Laney> train company says to phone the station
 * Laney screams
<Fudge> good morning Laney , who do we need to knee-cap!
<Laney> hi Fudge
<Laney> start with the department for transport and work down please :-)
<Laney> pitti: good work on udisks2!
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: this is why you brits consider leaving the EU: otherwise you would need to start yet another level higher in Bruessels.
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: the galactic high command has received your request and will respond within 1bn working years
 * seb128 pokes robert_ancell with a stick
<Laney> umm
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/trunk
<seb128> good work getting gnome-software listing non-installed things
<Laney> is something going on here
<seb128> he converted it to bzr for some reason it seems
<seb128> hit git mp had a comment "I'm closing this in favor of the bzr-based https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/double-free/+merge/287359"
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you ever read irc logs, your appstream(-glib) update losts the editor picks or whatever the banner and features softwares were called
<seb128> Laney, I expect it's because of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/trainify/+merge/287362 / because CI doesn't handle git workflows
<Fudge> Laney:  do you want to borrow my tassie devil?
<Laney> seb128: what do you think about that?
<Laney> anyway, I heard desrt was maintaining that now
 * Laney runs
<seb128> Laney, changing to bzr?
<seb128> ideally we would have support for git in the CI tools
<Laney> or training it at all
<Laney> like it is going to be a dependency of libtimezonemap which is a real upstream component
<seb128> but atm all our projects and workflows are based on bzr so I'm fine being pragmatic and converting that one if it's making work easier for whoever is maintaining it
<Laney> sooooooooooooooooooo
<Laney> having that in the train is a bit nasty
<seb128> up to whoever takes over maintaining it I guess
<seb128> maybe mterry wants to do it? ;-)
<seb128> oh, and I didn't know libtimezonemap was going to use it
<seb128> nice :-)
<seb128> let's wait for Michael to be online, better to have the discussion with him
<Fudge> lol
<Laney> "going" in a loose sense
<seb128> btw did we document somewhere why we needed a new lib? mterry was curious about it and I don't think I made a good case about why we couldn't just fix libtimezonemap (out of the depends on gtk part)
<Laney> it's a feature that is wanted in a few places and the interface was very shit on the old one
<Laney> and who cares if it's in one source package or another?
<Laney> (I guess)
<seb128> yeah, I was just trying to convince the touch team that they should use it
<seb128> but I didn't feel like I had arguments to make a good case about it/how it's better
<seb128> how well, looks like the "doesn't depends on GTK" and "trust us" was enough for mterry since he ported his changes to geonames
<Laney> looks like he already change the project to use bzr
<Laney> guess that decides who maintains it then
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
 * Laney goes to look at fontconfig instead
<Laney> hi ricotz
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, just noticed 5.1.1~rc3 :\ (after doing the backports)
<seb128> maybe he talked to larsu
<ricotz> Laney, seb128, hey
<seb128> I don't see mterry doing those changes in an unilateral way without asking us first
<ricotz> seb128, jfyi unfortunately graphite2 will require another merge
<seb128> ricotz, why?
<ricotz> seb128, just another upstream release
<seb128> oh, that's not "required" then
<seb128> or is there anything we really need in the new version?
<ricotz> seb128, it is required imo, given it has been picked up for lo 5.1.1 https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/log/?h=libreoffice-5-1-1
<davidcalle> didrocks: ping, got time for a call now?
<didrocks> davidcalle: yep!
<didrocks> davidcalle: mind starting the HO?
<larsu> seb128: he didn't :)
<larsu> seb128: and bonjour!
<davidcalle> didrocks: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/david-didier
<seb128> hey larsu
<seb128> wie gehts?
<seb128> Laney, do you work on gnome-calendar atm/plan to work on it a bit more this cycle?
<larsu> seb128: good thanks! Had relaxing 2 weeks off :) How are you?
<Laney> seb128: not explicitly planned, but if there is stuff on rls-x-tracking then I would probably look
<seb128> Laney, I was pondering doing a round of 3.19 bugfixes backports, just didn't want to step on your feet (and also that would put it out of sync at least for this cycle where you put efforts to have it in sync)
<Laney> ...but if it's bugs about eds
<Laney> man...
<seb128> larsu, where did you go?
<larsu> seb128: one week at home and one week of hiking in harz mountains
<Laney> seb128: put it in experimental :-)
<Laney> GTK_MIN_VERSION=3.15.4
<Laney> ECAL_REQUIRED=3.13.90
<Laney> EDATASERVER_REQUIRED=3.17.1
<Laney> EDATASERVERUI_REQUIRED=3.17.1
<seb128> Laney, they forgot to bump the gtk requirement, I tried to build trunk
<seb128> it has new css code
<Laney> god!
<seb128> and the commits are not easy to revert
<seb128> I was looking at doing 3.20 - gtk css changes
<Laney> I'm used to losing on syncing anyway
<seb128> k, sorry about that
<Laney> or you could cherry-pick into Debian
<seb128> right
<Laney> assuming that they aren't ubuntu specific patches
<seb128> well, atm I'm looking at bugfixes
<seb128> but we might end up doing a "normal decoration on unity" since everything else in the default install (or almost) has those
<seb128> but let's not discuss that
<seb128> going to look at some cpu spin and segfaults issues first
<Laney> haha yes let's not
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks for looking at fontconfig btw!
<Laney> that bug is easy to reproduce
<seb128> I'm always unsure about the unpack/configure order
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was just unsure if the shlibs would be enough
<seb128> or if pre-depends are required there
<Laney> apt-get install fontconfig; sed -i 's/trusty/xenial/' /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get install fontconfig
<seb128> and you can't test that with dpkg
<seb128> though I guess throwing to a ppa would be easy enough
<Laney> laney@nightingale> dpkg-scanpackages . > Packages                                                                                                                                   ~/temp/fontconfig
<Laney> dpkg-scanpackages: info: Wrote 5 entries to output Packages file.
 * Laney hax0r
<seb128> Laney, El3te
<Laney> yeah this works
<Laney> they have the suit! \o/
<Laney> but they told me to come to edinburgh to collect it /o\
<seb128> urg
<Laney> https://goo.gl/maps/x5J1D3W5nv12
<seb128> w.e in edingurgh it is then? ;-)
<seb128> Scotland is nice
<Laney> didn't know you could fly there from here :-o
<seb128> I recommend it!
<davmor2> jibel, willcooke: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lY70PWj0gTVRj_qvrGhVpNpqnXGafEvxXpsiQ-Lk0eY/edit#gid=0 doc link for the desktop testing, I will mostly be doing this inside a vm on a fresh install so no conflicts in configs, there may well be duped bugs in the list as it goes but I'll try to curb them.  LET THE GAMES BEGIN :D
 * Laney thought that would be more exciting than it was
<willcooke> desktoppers, please be aware and offer davmor2 whatever help he needs ^
<willcooke> technical help that is
<willcooke> it's too late for anything else
<willcooke> davmor2, are the installer issues mostly fixed now?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I don't think lot of people looked at upgrades issues
<davmor2> willcooke: Installer is mostly fixed I need to test a free software only install at some point to confirm they all are, updates from 14.04.4 to 16.04 are horribly broken
<seb128> like that fontconfig bug is being worked on but the fix is not uploaded yet
<davmor2> seb128: oh there is a new one now
<davmor2> seb128: you don't even get that far now
<seb128> "great"
<seb128> but that was my point
<seb128> the upgrades are known to be buggy atm
<davmor2> seb128: yeap upgrades are very broken right now
<seb128> sorry, I read "installer" as "upgrader"
<seb128> I don't know of the ubiquity install state in 16.04
<seb128> that's probably better than upgrades
<liuxg> I am now running 15.04 desktop. May I know how I can upgrade 15.10? thanks
<willcooke> liuxg, best to ask in #ubuntu
<liuxg> willcooke, thanks :) This is xiaoguo, I met you in MWC
<willcooke> liuxg, Hi! Have your feet recovered yet? ;)
<liuxg> willcooke, yeah, it is fine for me now. Yesterday, I even played badminton. Yeah, it was really tiring for me. How are you now?
<willcooke> liuxg, still tired :)
 * willcooke <-- old man 
<liuxg> willcooke, please take some rest ;) hopefully, you will fully get recovered soon ;)
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> seb128: for beta 1 ubiquity was horribly broken, thankfully cyphermox put pay to the bulk of those issues.
<seb128> good
<davmor2> seb128: gnome software, should that be handling updates?
<seb128> define updates
<seb128> and define should
<seb128> ideally it could(should?) replace update-manager but that's not on the todolist for this cycle
<seb128> it's not supposed to do that in its current version in any case
<seb128> it does handle update of desktop applications though
<seb128> like if there is a new gedit it's going to list it in the updates section
<seb128> it's not going to list non desktop items though
<seb128> does that reply to your question?
<davmor2> seb128: I opened gnome software and got a dialogue similar to update-manager but moved to the Updates page on gnome software. Where I have individual install buttons
<seb128> davmor2, do you have a screenshot of the dialog?
<davmor2> seb128: oh and the restart & install button which is a little disturbing :) Why would you restart before you install :D
<seb128> because that's what e.g windows is doing
<seb128> well, except different implementation
<davmor2> seb128: umm no this is a button by the look of it
<seb128> you do updates out of the session, reboot the system, apply updates, then resume boot
<seb128> davmor2, bug #1546634
<ubot5> bug 1546634 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Is "Restart & Install" appropriate for Ubuntu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546634
<davmor2> seb128: oh okay
<seb128> we are likely going to hide it this cycle, the out of session updates are not tested yet
<seb128> it's a bit too much of a change just before a LTS
<davmor2> seb128: fair enough, I will grab a screenshot for you one second
<mitya57> didrocks, hi, will you mind if I add NotShowIn=GNOME-Flashback to session-shortcuts package?
<didrocks> mitya57: hey, no, sounds fine :)
<mitya57> Thanks
<mitya57> didrocks, there is also bug 1544459 but I won't fix it :)
<ubot5> bug 1544459 in session-shortcuts (Ubuntu) "package session-shortcuts (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/shutdown.desktop', which is also in package power-commands 0.2.0-0extras14.04.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544459
<didrocks> mitya57: argh, yeah for generic names :p
<didrocks> the package isn't even on the distro, should be some ppa thingy
<mitya57> Right, I didn't notice it. Then we shouldn't care
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> andyrock, "morning" ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: yeah -- I guess I even triggered that by pushing about the unfortunate state of l10n. But beyond than rc3 only has tdf#97739 (which is windows and -gtk3 only), so no biggy AFAICS.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, I see, you mean indic fonts renames?
<Sweet5hark1> ricotz: heh, no. the tiny detail that there is no 5.1 branch on https://translations.documentfoundation.org/
<desrt> meow
 * Laney puts some Deluxe Tuna Bitz out for desrt 
<desrt> hells ya
<desrt> my 1+x came yesterday
<desrt> so i have to start from scratch
<Laney> fun fun
<desrt> no deluxe tuna bitz for me for a while :p
<larsu> 1+x?
<desrt> oneplus x
<larsu> ah. enjoy!
<desrt> got it mostly because it's dual sim and my old phone supported only edge (and sometimes only gprs) frequencies in europe
<Laney> suc(x)
<desrt> also has microsd slot, 3gb of ram, a bunch of other nice upgrades
<desrt> unfortunately it's bigger (of course)
<davmor2> seb128: hmmm can't retrigger that dialogue I'll try a fresh install later in the day and see if shows up then.
<davmor2> seb128: also I can only seem to find a ppa for gnome-software do you happen to know that the link is for launchpad at all please
<davmor2> nevermind found it
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software you mean?
<Laney> cyphermox: congrats ;-)
<seb128> what do we congrats cyphermox for? ;-)
<Laney> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/02/msg00005.html
<davmor2> seb128: Yay found one that Robert hadn't beaten me too :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1551698
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551698 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome-software: Is not showing things not in main" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ah, nice ;-)
<davmor2> damn it no I didn't
<davmor2> dupe it
<seb128> davmor2, double negations are not the best!
<seb128> also does it work after starting update-manager or doing an apt-get update?
<seb128> Laney knows about that I think
<seb128> the datas are not autogenerated at install
<seb128> they might also not be on the livecd
<davmor2> seb128: most likely this is an install not livecd, so I think the issue is that on the initial opening of the app it doesn't trigger an update of the apt list
<seb128> davmor2, right, I think Laney was looking at a way that the datas are generated on package install
<davmor2> seb128: also software-sources option in gnome software is empty so that seems to be a new bug, I don't know if that is the list it is meant to use
<seb128> but I guess g-s could also trigger a refresh when you open it
<Laney> I don't know a fix
<Laney> going to mail the apt people and see if they have an idea
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> otherwise gnome-software could do that itself and watch the directory for changes, then refresh
<Laney> that would be some work if it can't handle that currently
<seb128> davmor2, there is a software-sources option? I didn't see it yet, where is it?
<seb128> oh, menu
<davmor2> seb128: under the unity bar
<seb128> k, I've no idea about that
<seb128> we should probably make it open software-properties
<seb128> can you open a bug about it?
<davmor2> seb128: well for now I will check if that updates after an apt update
<seb128> it's empty on my desktop as well, so not likely
<seb128> that dialog is useless :-/
<seb128> but it does the same on a fedora livecd
<seb128> unsure what's the point
<davmor2> seb128: I wonder if it is for showing sources of external apps so I will grab chrome and install that and see if it shows anything
<flocculant> hi davmor2 seb128 :)
<davmor2> flocculant: hey
<seb128> hey flocculant
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737514
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737514 in General "gnome-software doesn't list sources, says "No sources found."" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> I still find the current message useless though
<seb128> it doesn't give you any hint where to go/how to add sources
<seb128> there is no point to display the item at all in that context
<flocculant> if you're picking at g-s bugs again - now that I've used it to install something - the remove option could do with some tlc bug 1551599
<ubot5> bug 1551599 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Option to remove missing after package installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551599
<flocculant> seb128: yea I looked at that sources thing and scratched my head
<seb128> going for some exercice, bbiab
<davmor2> flocculant: Testing most of the new software on the default ubuntu install today so just prodding in general :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I've been prodding at g-s :p
<Laney> £27.50 to post a suit back!
<flocculant> Laney: should have gone to oxfam - you could just take it back and have saved £25
<Laney> heh
<Laney> and I have to print this form out and fill it in with black ink, then scan it
 * Laney screams
<flocculant> :)
<pitti> wut?
 * ogra_ shades his ears
<pitti> Laney: inkscape FTW
<ogra_> good reason to buy a wacom tablet ;)
<pitti> I usually just use evince or so to fill out a form, and paste my signature in with inkscape
<davmor2> Laney: is it a pdf if so just use a pdf editor and type it in :)
<Laney> I *do* have touchscreen
<pitti> (or gimp even)
<Laney> it specifically says fill it in using black ink :/
 * Laney is scared some jobsworth will make me do it again
<Laney> might do so though
<ogra_> does it say "non virtual ink" ?
<davmor2> Laney: well it will be black type face
<Laney> haha
<Laney> it says "You will find attached the couriers Terms and
<Laney> +Conditions, Hazardous Goods and Packing List forms etc., there are 8 pages in total. All of these must be completed in black ink , signed and dated, and then E-mailed back to us in PDF format."
 * Laney risks it
<pitti> Laney: remember, https://xkcd.com/499/
 * flocculant sends Laney the biscuit
<ogra_> yeah, just blame them for not saying "physical ink"
<Laney> pitti: hah, that's a new one for me
<Laney> oh god I have to fill my card details in
<Laney> desrt: are you planning to do stable releases for that gvariant parser bug?
 * Laney is uploading for something else to wily and would otherwise take a release
<Laney> seb128: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.apt.devel/30085
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: libreoffice 5.0.4/xenial on snappy PoC pushed to https://git.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/df-libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap-playground/log/?h=xenial
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, \m/
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: referenced that and updated bugs. Also wrote some new bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3A
<Sweet5hark1> (woha, longcat is long)
<attente> seb128: i can't replicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1549502, gnome software still appears in the dash when i search for it while it's still running
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549502 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "doesn't exit on close, which confuses the unity dash" [Medium,Triaged]
<mterry> seb128, heyo, so you may have noticed I took executive action and migrated geonames to bzr.  I did this so its branches could work in the citrain.  I hope that wasn't a jerk move
<slomo> seb128, Laney: hi :) did you get any gstreamer related bug reports with 1.7.2?
<Laney> hi slomo, I didn't hear of anything yet
<slomo> great :) thanks
<Laney> I saw ricotz pinging you about something or other
<Laney> didn't follow that though
<slomo> ah that was minor stuff that is fixed now
<Laney> ok cool
<Laney> are you doing .90?
<slomo> yes
<Laney> ++
<slomo> Laney: i just can't build packages because dh-python is broken in sid in pbuilder (complains about missing dependencies when configuring /o\)
<Laney> slomo: Does anything use that?
<Laney> kill it from your chroot :)
<slomo> Laney: something seems to depend on it, some build dependency
<Laney> ah
<Laney> a plain apt install dh-python works for me
<Laney> not that that's very helpful for you...
<ricotz> slomo, hi, I guess this release doesn't mean you will branch 1.8 yet?
<slomo> ricotz: no, that will happen together with 1.8.0
<Laney> (in a sid schroot)
<slomo> why?
<slomo> Laney: i'll debug it in a bit :)
<ricotz> slomo, just because for switching gnome's jhbuild target
<slomo> Laney: installing it in a chroot works for me too
 * willcooke in an over running meeting
<willcooke> please stand by
<willcooke> <music>
<willcooke> </music>
<willcooke> let's kick off, but I'm still in a meeting...
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  1 15:31:28 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock (appt), attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (out), happyaron, hikiko (appt), laney, qengho (appt), seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevinho(hols), robert_ancell (out)
 * davmor2 I hate that willcooke now I have greensleeves stuck in my head
<Sweet5hark> aye
<seb128> _o/
<desrt> word up
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: andyrock
<desrt> *cough*
<willcooke> * Reviews
<willcooke> * HR stuff (self review and 360)
<willcooke> * Fixed all the branches I proposed according to Marco's reviews.
<willcooke> * Found a simple fix for the lockscreen/suspend issues. I'm looking
<willcooke> into adding some unit tests for it.
<willcooke> my bad, distracted
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> fix a couple minor crashers in gnome-software, make sure we ask for u1 creds for all requests where we need it, e.g. #1549508
<attente> doing some refactoring of the gtkmenu api branch
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> sorry, talking
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: desrt
<Laney> yak yak yak
<desrt> hihi
<desrt> was a 'bugs' week, more or less
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> I was on a sprint last week, so nothing really to share this time.
<willcooke> thank dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> bug/1545910
<willcooke> Cannot input Chinese characters into TextField in a QML application
<willcooke> still in progress, tesing TestField
<willcooke> pinyinsearch
<willcooke> finding new method for converting pingyin
<willcooke> Sogou IM
<willcooke> verify loging problem causing by IM
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: happyaron
<seb128> zzZZzz
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have you updates
<willcooke> We need to have them on a Tuesday afternoon your time *every* week.
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> Sorry, haven't had time to summarise this:
<willcooke> Black dots bug: I tested my theory that the problem is in Compiz and
<willcooke> found out for sure that it's at the part that creates the textures for
<willcooke> the windows. It can't be in gtk because then the dots would appear in
<willcooke> every window manager but I see no issues in XFCE. It's not related to
<willcooke> the shadows or the decorations as we initially thought because we still
<willcooke> see the problem when the unityshell plugin is disabled. So, to find out
<willcooke> what happens in Compiz, I modified the opengl plugin to extract and save
<willcooke> the texture of the dot-windows at the time that glDrawTexture is called
<willcooke> for the window and right before the texture is send to the GPU and I
<willcooke> noticed that the image I write to the disk always has the dots on it
<willcooke> (the window textures are created and filled by compiz so, compiz creates
<willcooke> the dots). Then, I created and saved images with the window alpha values
<willcooke> to see how they vary in the transparent and semi-transparent regions of
<willcooke> the window and the images were all white (=> we had no alpha). So, I am
<willcooke> debugging the opengl plugin texture mapping parameters and the compiz
<willcooke> plugins that modify them to see why the A is ignored in all cases even
<willcooke> when we use RGBA, I hope that the fix won't take more than a few days
<willcooke> now that I figured out where the problem is and what I have to test
<willcooke> exactly. EOF
<willcooke> hikiko, bullet points next time please
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • It's been a short week
<Laney> • I had broken the release upgrader, so I fixed that
<Laney> • Reviewed, travestied and uploaded a Zeitgeist branch from Trevinho to VACUUM every now and again, which speeds up the dash
<Laney> • Got pinged by rishi to backport a patch to gnome-terminal from Fedora to fix some padding problems
<Laney> • Some yak shaving when my internal mirror started 404ing for directories which existed (srsly)
<Laney> • Chatted with IS about appstream screenshot problem - we found a way out!
<Laney> • Wrote a little patch for appstream-dep11 to put a "Date" field in the header document, so we can track if server → Launchpad → apt is working right, got some comments from ximion to fix, thanks
<Laney> • Backported GDBusProxy memleak fix for wily, just got to dput it... oh I might as well do that. OK it's done.
<Laney> • Merged ffmpeg for some reason, I think maybe because I noticed an outstanding security fix?
<Laney> ⭒ (https://codepoints.net/random is my new friend)
<Laney> https://codepoints.net/U+1F060
<seb128> 𓃀
<Laney> https://codepoints.net/domino_tiles
<attente> ꕥ
<Laney> unicode is the best
<seb128> nice
<seb128> 🁠
<seb128> it even works in xchat ;-)
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> I can't see those characters
<Laney> :(
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> * in-progress: Chromium snap. Going pretty well.
<willcooke> * in-progress: Revisiting chromium default-browser setting. Internal xdg-settings broken again. Needs autopkgtest too.
<willcooke> * done: grub patches and plans for zfs patches with cking.
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • looked at some gtk theming issues (totem slider & checkboxes, editable listview entry, ...)
<seb128> • new poppler (soname change -> transition/rebuilds)
<seb128> • hit some build issue due to ghostscript, backport a fix for that
<seb128> • reported some gnome-software & gnome-calendar bugs upstream
<seb128> • fixed gnome-software missing translations (potfiles outdated)
<seb128> • desktop updates (gtk)
<seb128> • worked on nautilus sidebar/gtk issues (gtk changed abi), no easy solution so far (tried to copy the old gtkplacesidebar widget in nautilus but that turned out to be too much work)
<seb128> • canonical hr reviews
<seb128> • contributed to snappy discussions
<seb128> • sponsored onboard changes to the default config (docked, stretched at the bottom of the screen)
<seb128> • new reviews (a11y-profile-manager, libertine-scope, qclib)
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> ping?
<seb128> (I wonder if I'm lagging today?)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<seb128> feels like high latency, unsure if that's on my side
<willcooke> seb128, I'm in a meeting, trying to do two things at once and failing
<Sweet5hark> - snapcraft wrangling on xenial: filed bug count now at 6, more feedback and input
<Sweet5hark> - build a libreoffice 5.0.4 snap PoC on snapcraft (source is here: https://git.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/df-libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap-playground/log/?h=xenial)
<Sweet5hark> -- not running, but limping along in a most basic if you smack it with LD_LIBRARY_PATHs and fun
<Sweet5hark> - setting up snappy dimension on classic
<Sweet5hark> - upstream TDF board call
<seb128> I see
<Sweet5hark> - upstream ESC call:
<Sweet5hark> -- RedHat want to sponsor experimental xdg-app build there
<Sweet5hark> -- created a development budget estimate
<Sweet5hark> -- other local events admin: Ankara Hackfest, German LoCo budgeting
<Sweet5hark> - some firefighting on lagging/missing upstream l10ns
<Sweet5hark> - some contract/job candidate negotiations
<Sweet5hark> - libreoffice 5.1.0-ubuntu1 bump
<Laney> xdg-app build...
 * Sweet5hark got throttled ...
<Laney> sounds up your street Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> -- created a development budget estimate
<Sweet5hark> -- other local events admin: Ankara Hackfest, German LoCo budgeting
<Sweet5hark> - some firefighting on lagging/missing upstream l10ns
<Sweet5hark> - some contract/job candidate negotiations
<Sweet5hark> - libreoffice 5.1.0-ubuntu1 bump
<Sweet5hark> - libreoffice 5.1.1~rc2 bump (with bugs 1506544, 753627)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<ubot5> bug 1506544 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Change default Theme for LibreOffice to Breeze for Ubuntu 16.04" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506544
<ubot5> bug 753627 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "LibreOffice needs an update of the Ubuntu color palette" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753627
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> oh, TheMuso I am missing your update
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - Preparations for the OpenPrinting Summit 2016
<willcooke>   o Finalized agenda
<willcooke>   o Sent out remaining invitations
<willcooke>   o Started organization of the trip
<willcooke> - Updated OpenPrinting for some new Ricoh printers
<willcooke> - Google Summer of Code 2016: The Linux Foundation got accepted!
<willcooke>   o Spread the news to the possible mentors
<willcooke> - Tests for possible new concept for auto-downloadable driver packages.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke>  * New libdbusmenu upstream release
<willcooke>  * New unity and compiz landing prepared
<willcooke>  * gtk black-corners saga: Working on exporting gtk border radius for
<willcooke> windows with a titlebox (headerbar) and tooltips. First part is done,
<willcooke> tooltips are in WIP. Unity side of things is ready.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - GNOME Software work
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-01 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Sorry folks, still in another meeting
<willcooke> didn't want to hold you all up
<Laney> I hope it is a good meeting
<willcooke> its certainly interesting
 * seb128 does like much when things are "interesting" :p
<willcooke> very wise seb128
 * seb128 prefers "quiet"
<willcooke> any one got aob?
 * Sweet5hark mumbles "may you live in interesting times"
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  1 15:53:23 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-03-01-15.31.moin.txt
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> thanks!
<Sweet5hark> aob means "all order beer" doesnt it?
<seb128> \o/
<slomo> Laney: https://wiki.debian.org/PbuilderTricks#How_to_include_local_packages_in_the_build i think it's this not working anymore because "E: Internal Error, Pathname to install is not absolute 'libgstreamer1.0-0_1.7.90-1_amd64.deb'"
<slomo> Laney: dh-python was just follow-up failure
<slomo> Laney: any ideas? :)
<Laney> slomo: not one that you're going to like, but I use sbuild and a local repository :)
<seb128> slomo, hey, no new gst 1.7 bugs reported that I saw
<seb128> mterry, hey, we were just discussing that git->bzr conversion this morning ... any idea if CI support for git is planned? also unsure we need CI landing for that lib
<slomo> Laney: ok, i don't like that answer :)
<mterry> seb128, git support is planned (being worked on now), but robru said it would be several months before done
<Laney> slomo: mapreri seems to have done the last upload and is in #debian-gnome & other channels, could maybe ask
<seb128> mterry, I've to admit I'm more familiar with the bzr workflow so it makes things easier, feel a bit wrong to go against the maintainer decision though (but at the same time we don't have an active maintainer now so...)
<mterry> seb128, CI landings are very useful for me right now, to be able to match fixes / API additions to other work in silos.  But I get it if you'd rather not.  We can go back to git easily enough
<mterry> seb128, yeah I figured there was no maintainer, except Canonical.  Who usually does bzr
<seb128> mterry, you can dput to silos as well
<seb128> but as said bzr feels more in line with what we know/use
<mterry> seb128, sure.  But that's more awkward
<seb128> that might shift at some point
<Laney> slomo: I meant #debian-devel
<seb128> so I'm fine with the bzr switch
<mterry> seb128, sorry for just going ahead and doing it, but I figured this was a ask-for-forgiveness-rather-than-permission situation  :)
<mterry> Made it easier for me to offer a silo for the geonames transition for system-settings and the oobe wizard
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> we need to review your changes as well
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> most of them should be no brainers
<seb128> I guess larsu is not very interested in that anymore so I'm going to try to have a look
<seb128> or maybe Laney beats me to it :p
<Laney> mterry: what's the answer if a real upstream component wants to depend on something which is in the CI train?
<Laney> like if and when libtimezonemap itself gets ported
<mterry> Laney, same as today.  Wait for whatever change you want to be in the archive, then upload
<Laney> I mean for other distributors
<mterry> Laney, ah.  Well we can still issue tarballs if we want.  Or just point at trunk as many projects do these days
<mterry> Laney, but given our (lack of) success with libtimezonemap, getting other distros to use it, I have little hope
<Laney> http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/packageinfo?packageID=17332
<seb128> what does use it for?
<seb128> last time I checked g-c-c had a modified version compared to us I think
<Laney> dunno, maybe anaconda
<Sweet5hark1> (re) -- notebook hardfreezed, yay
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I guess it's the only project using it
<seb128> debian codesearch lists nothing
<seb128> anyway I think CI landing process doesn't block us to roll tarballs as well
<seb128> it just gives more agility to snapshot in Ubuntu
<Laney> up to you
<seb128> up to whoever is taking over that project I gues
<seb128> assuming that larsu is not interested to keep maintaing it
<seb128> larsu, still interested in geonames?
<larsu> seb128: I have some pending work for it still, but I'm not interested in maintaining it further (desrt said she'd like to do that)
<seb128> larsu, desrt, mterry proposed some changes, maybe you could give them a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/trunk/+activereviews
<seb128> well at least the double-free and expose-more
<seb128> the third is packaging
<larsu> thanks, will try to have a look later today
<seb128> larsu, thanks!
<desrt> larsu: thanks for volunteering me :p
<larsu> desrt: I remember us talking about this in Cologne...
<larsu> no?
<desrt> that's not true
<desrt> we talked about it in brussels :)
<larsu> ha
<larsu> fair enough
 * Laney wants crepes
<desrt> Laney: queen west
<larsu> Laney: I know a *very* good place in Potsdam. Just went to that on the weekend
<larsu> desrt: not even close
<larsu> (different style, tough)
<Laney> maison des crepes
<desrt> i don't really feel too qualified to review these patches...
 * desrt receives a patch that uses an unsigned 32bit int for population of a city and begins to ponder potential future scalability issues
 * desrt ponders world municipal government
<Laney> make it an array of digits
<desrt> gvariant nearly had an arbitrary precision int type
 * larsu is thankful it didn't make it in
<larsu> framing offsets are arbitrary position though
<desrt> ish...
<desrt> but fwiw, i would indeed implement the arbitrary int type in exactly the same way
<desrt> probably dropping only the power-of-two-size restriction
<desrt> i was mostly considering the potential use of gvariant in cryptographic protocols... but 'ay' works well enough there
<larsu> you'd need to specify the size as well, though
<desrt> nope
<larsu> which is implicit for container types
<desrt> this is not how gvariant works
<desrt> the size is always assumed to be known
<larsu> ah. right. it would be for that type as well
<desrt> storing a 4096 bit RSA public modulus, for example, would look pretty much exactly like having 4096 bits
<larsu> I read the spec the other day and started an implementation. in javascript
<larsu> (because why not)
<desrt> oh my god
<larsu> haha
<desrt> kgvariant gets joined by jsgvariant
<larsu> I imagined that's how you'd react
<larsu> k?
<desrt> kernel
<larsu> well that doesn't exit
<desrt> dvdhrm is also working on another independent userspace implementation, i think
<desrt> (or maybe that's the kernel one?)
<larsu> I know
 * desrt has lost track at this point
<larsu> there is no kernel one as far as I know
<desrt> i thought kay was using one
<larsu> if there will be, then it's probably dvdhrms (which is called CVariant)
<larsu> nah, Kay is not working on this at all
<desrt> well, cool
<larsu> more implementations \o/
<desrt> ping me if you need any help
<desrt> i know dvdhrm is already compiling a list of errata to the spec
<larsu> thanks. looking good so far though
<larsu> but I only have the basics
<desrt> mostly parts that are ambiguously-worded when it comes to the proper handling of non-normal forms
<desrt> (i think the spec is clear, but it never hurts to be "more clear")
<larsu> and only a reader
<desrt> there are some philosophical questions in there... like what does it mean to attempt to load a value of a fixed-sized type with the wrong size?
<larsu> abort(0)
<desrt> and whether a fixed-sized value appearing at the end of an incorrectly-formed tuple with extra bytes there is incorrectly-sized, or if the container itself simply contains extra space
<desrt> (my read: the container has extra bytes and they are ignored)
<larsu> be liberal in what you expect?
<desrt> ya.. i think david tries to deal with this case by loading an appropriate number of zeros and discarding the user's buffer
<desrt> well, the trouble with being liberal in what you accept is that a design criteria of GVariant is that all implementations should always deserialise every single byte sequence in exactly the same way
<larsu> yeah i think so
<desrt> so the spec tries to precisely define even the broken cases
<larsu> I know
<desrt> and that's where some corners are not hammered-down as much as dvdhrm would like them
<larsu> why do you have that requirement by the way?
<larsu> you could just say certain cases are invalid and can't be deserialized
<desrt> it comes as the absurd logical result of some perfectly reasonable design constraints
<desrt> but basically it comes down to the following:
<desrt> 1) for performance reasons, we cannot scan the entire buffer on loading it
<desrt> 2) we don't want the accessor APIs to be failable
<desrt> 3) therefore, there is no place in which we can possibly detect errors
 * larsu was expecting (2)
<desrt> 4) therefore we must forbid the possibility of there being errors
<desrt> "each logical value must only serialise to a single byte sequence" is not a requirement, so that's what we throw out the window
<desrt> (although that would be convenient for quick equality testing... equality testing serialised GVariant values is an almost-never operation)
<larsu> why not though? seems reasonable
<larsu> because of dicts?
<desrt> dicts are actually the one place where we do do equality tests
<desrt> for lookups...
<desrt> it's just not really a common thing that you want to know if one dbus message is exactly equal to another
<larsu> I mean, why not the requirement
<desrt> i mean... you just don't care
<larsu> yeah of course
<desrt> so requirements should only come from things that we actually care about :p
<larsu> ha fair enough
<seb128> attente, how do you test gnome-software built from git?
<seb128> jhbuild? start in the build tree? package?
<attente> seb128: i'm doing it via jhbuild
<seb128> using the aptd backend as well? or packagekit?
<seb128> because building wip/rancell/reviews doesn't give me sources
<attente> seb128: i'm not sure, but i guess it's using PackageKit
<seb128> I guess maybe something missing in the apt backend then
<attente> is there a concrete way for me to find that out?
<seb128> I don't know
 * seb128 looks at some code
<attente> like could i do a strace and grep for it somehow?
<seb128> attente, I think the backend needs to implement gs_plugin_add_sources()
<seb128> the xdg-app and packagekit does it
<attente> seb128: yeah, i just commented it out from the packagekit backend
<attente> so it's using that backend to get the sources list i guess
<seb128> attente, I think we have enough work on g-s and we are not going to replace software-properties this cycle, we should probably just make the menu item call that one, wdyt?
<attente> seb128: that sounds totally reasonable to me
<seb128> cool, I commented on the bug saying so, let's see what robert thinks
<seb128> attente, does "gnome-software --local-filename=somepackage.deb" works in jhbuild?
<seb128> where the .deb is a valid one you have on disk
<attente> seb128: no, i get a really ugly message box saying "Sorry, this did not work" "no filename_to_app results to show"
<seb128> k, so same as on xenial
<seb128> bug #1551707
<ubot5> bug 1551707 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Installing local debs gives an error dialog" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551707
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: How do I check if LO is using the right icon set please
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: depends on the scenario. I assume this is about the recent "default to breeze on unity" thing?
<seb128> Laney, bug #1551877 if you feel like approving a ffe... ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1551877 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "[ffe] update gnome-calendar to 3.19" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551877
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: nope just testing and I know it was an issue before so just checking that it is still fixed
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: well this is currently an area under construction ;)  -- see bug 1506544.
<ubot5> bug 1506544 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Change default Theme for LibreOffice to Breeze for Ubuntu 16.04" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506544
<Sweet5hark1> the thing to check for would be: 1/ have a fresh install (or deleted .config/libreoffice) 2/ start LO 3/ go to tools->options->libreoffice->view->user interface->icon size and style and it should say "automatic (Breeze)" now.
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: ^^
<seb128> $ appstreamcli search emacs
<seb128> ...
<seb128> Identifier: uxvile.desktop [desktop]
<seb128> Name: UXVile
<seb128> Summary: VI Like Emacs
<seb128>  
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: That works only though if libreoffice-style-breeze is installed, which is a recent change on the xenial-seed and I dont know if that is on the image already.
<seb128> that feels like somebody is trolling
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: hmmm automatic (human) I assume this isn't running the very latest version
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: nope human on my main machine that is up to date
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: on a plus side they both look the same so it isn't running the GTK theme I guess \o/
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: thats ok, the change is due with both libreoffice-style-breeze preinstalled from the seed and libreoffice-5.1.1~rc2-0ubuntu1 being promoted out of proposed ...
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: which I guess will happen as part of the Grand-Poppler-so-update, so stay tuned.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark1: nice Thanks I'll keep an eye out for that then
<sarnold> seb128: I used vile on windows years ago; that was back before my fingers knew vim-specific keybindings, but vile worked great for me ~twenty years ago
<Sweet5hark1> davmor2: thanks for that! Good to prevent another OMG-moment like the last time we talked about this ;)
<seb128> sarnold, yeah, I was just pointing out that searching for emacs returns a "vi like" entry ;-)
<sarnold> seb128: ah :)
<Laney> seb128: will have to do that tomorrow, feel free to get someone else
<Laney> my beautiful synced package
<Laney> see you!
<willcooke> see ya Laney
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: we should totally ship https://github.com/seanyeh/vibreoffice by default. People will love it.
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128: did startup disk creator loose it's ability to add persistence?
<willcooke> umm, wasnt that a UEFI issue?
<willcooke> don't know, laney probably does
<davmor2> willcooke: ah right okay I'll try an i386 install then
<flocculant> davmor2: that went with trying to make it work iirc
<seb128> davmor2, yes, mdeslaur removedit
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/0.3.0
<davmor2> seb128, willcooke: hmmm okay so not it does nothing more than Disks then now right?
<davmor2> s/not/now
<willcooke> right, but it at least works again
<seb128> correct
<seb128> well, I think mdeslaur said that it disks would hit some udisk issue than the usb-creator refactoring doesn't
<seb128> it's also what is documented on the internet, so good to still have it and working
<willcooke> plus there are a lot of docs out there which refer to it, so better it does something
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> seb128, those calendar bugs which davmor2 flagged - you think a lot of them are fixed in the newer u/s version?
<mdeslaur> davmor2, seb128: the plan was to add persistence back at some point, but lack of time, etc.
<seb128> willcooke, a few are, but I don't think most are important
<seb128> I also can't reproduce some of those
<seb128> e.g clicking on online accounts works for me
 * willcooke has a go
<seb128> or clicking on "today" bring back to the current month
<seb128> even if that's probably not an obvious result
<seb128> unsure what else we would expect without a day view
<willcooke> Today works for me
<willcooke> online accounts does not
<willcooke> also the high CPU usage is on my test machine too
<willcooke> and in online accounts I have no Google Calendar option at all (which might be know)
<seb128> willcooke, davmor2, I triaged the bugs
<seb128> willcooke, online accounts, you should be able to add a google account, that includes access to the calendars
<willcooke> oh, nice one, thanks seb128
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, that's what I thought, but no
<davmor2> mdeslaur: thanks for the clarification.  One last question should it support gvfs connections over ssh for iso collection it seems to fail currently so I assume not but thought I would get a definite answer
<seb128> willcooke, you might lack an uoa provider deb
<mdeslaur> davmor2: no, it doesn't...I don't believe it did before either
<davmor2> mdeslaur: it finds the iso but then throws up an error when it tries to transfer it by the look of it
<mdeslaur> yeah, I don't think the backend supports that
<davmor2> mdeslaur: awesome thanks
<davmor2> mdeslaur: good job by the way the basic tool works well :)
<mdeslaur> heh, at least it kind of works now :)
<willcooke> seb128, aha...  (process:2315): e-data-server-WARNING **: e_module_load_all_in_directory: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/evolution-data-server/credential-modules': No such file or directory
<willcooke> thats trying to open u-o-a
<willcooke> from the link in g-c
<seb128> willcooke, do you have evolution-data-server-online-accounts installed?
<willcooke> seb128, nope.  installing...
<willcooke> yay, I logged out after installing it and now I can't log back in :_)
<willcooke> reboot, and can log in again
<willcooke> still doesn't let me open online accounts
<willcooke> ah ha
<willcooke> davmor2, seb128 installing gnome-online-accounts fixes it
<willcooke> tut
<davmor2> willcooke: right so it is pointing to the wrong thing then right?
<willcooke> I think theres more to it
<willcooke> since my Google calendars weren't showing up either until I installed g-o-a
<davmor2> seb128: so regarding the colour change I can only assume because on restarting the app it showed the next bug and displayed no calendars at all at which point I had to stop
<willcooke> I think we can get those fixed in time.  Not too worried
<davmor2> willcooke: indeed this was more just a tyre kicking to see what shook loose
<willcooke> davmor2, totes - and much appreciated
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128: so on a plus side the bulk of the apps just work nautilus being backed out seems to of fixed the screen resize issue too which is nice :)
<willcooke> nice!
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> willcooke, goa shouldn't be required, looks like you are missing the uoa stack
<willcooke> lemme see what it pulled in
<seb128> willcooke, is unity-control-center-signon installed?
<attente> ximion: hey. is there an easy way to force gnome-software to quit when the main window is closed?
<ximion> attente: no, it will keep running in background holding the cache for faster startup, and occasionally search for updates and download them when not on battery and on a regular wifi/network connection
<ximion> that's on purpose
<davmor2> seb128: ii unity-control- 0.1.8+16.04. amd64 .....
<willcooke> seb128, yeah it is, and I dont think it was pullled in by g-o-a - so I think it was there before
<seb128> davmor2, yeah, no doubt about you, I was asking willcooke who doesn't have a standard install/was missing some binaries
<ximion> oh, and GS will also provide the PackageKit session interface for apps to consume, but I think that's intentionally broken (or removed?) on Ubuntu
<seb128> willcooke, weird
<seb128> willcooke, I need to go for dinner but I might be back later, otherwise we can debug tomorrow
<attente> ximion: i think we might want to disable that and just use update-manager for ubuntu
<seb128> +1
<seb128> no process eating memory for nothing please ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, sure thing, no hurry.  Enjoy dinner.
<attente> ximion: i also saw that the code allows us to say that the distro manages updates
<willcooke> seb128, I'm just procrastinating so I dont have to do the reviews anyway ;)
<attente> ximion: by removing permissions to org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update
<ximion> attente: likely - the key point is really the smarter updates via PK (with battery and wifi checks), if you don't use it, there's not that many reasons to keep the daemon running, although I am not sure if there are other features provided by it now (haven't looked at that part for a while, and GS development is advancing rapidly)
<ximion> attente: GS was never really designed to run without PK - support for that was added to allow it to be xdg-app sandboxed, and Ubuntu with it's APT backend is really the only distro doing that
<ximion> so: I am not sure if that's intentional ;-)
<ximion> (and what the sideeffects would be)
<ximion> the offline updates are supposed to be configured by the local administrator though, so removing permissions should definitely prevent users from upgrading
<ximion> (but you could just as well drop that, since Ubuntu's PK is way too old to support this feature anyway)
<attente> ximion: interesting... but even when those permissions are disabled, GS seems to still run as a daemon
<attente> i can't figure out what part of the code is holding GS running
<attente> (after the main window is closed)
<ximion> attente: the part where it never quits the mainloop and keep GsUpdateMonitor running? ;-)
<davmor2> willcooke: am I remembering correctly, was there not talk of removing the web apps?
<willcooke> davmor2, yeah, I think it went in 15.10
<davmor2> willcooke: but we still have the amazon app on the install
<attente> ximion: yep, i've disabled the parts where g_application_hold() is called, but it still somehow sticks around. is there another hidden window somewhere i'm not aware of?
<willcooke> davmor2, ah, different thing.  Yes, that is still there
<davmor2> willcooke: right so it is the firefox goto facebook do you want this as an app bit that is removed then right?
<willcooke> davmor2, should be, yes
<davmor2> yeap not happening on plus.google.com
<ximion> attente: I think you just disabled the timeout then and now it will never quit... You should remove the G_APPLICATION_IS_SERVICE flag from the GApplication flags
<ximion> see if that solves your problem
<attente> what's setting G_APPLICATION_IS_SERVICE?
<willcooke> davmor2, the system works!
<davmor2> willcooke: well you still can't use software calendar or upgrade but on varying levels of works yes :)
<attente> ximion: if you're talking about the quit_activated() code path, it doesn't get called when the main window is closed
<davmor2> willcooke: amazon is pointing to amazon.com rather than co.uk and I have a UK locale so it might just be an issue in the vm so I'll test that on hardware tomorrow and see what is what with that
<Fudge> morning
<willcooke> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-sprint/+bug/1523464
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1523464 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Amazon web app on the launcher in 16.04 sends me to .COM instead of .co.uk" [Medium,In progress]
<davmor2> willcooke: nice
<willcooke> \m/
<ry> Hey guys, is there a specific place to ask a question or two about Deja-Dup?
<mhall119> Laney: ping
<mhall119> about AppStream data
<willcooke> ry, try in #ubuntu - probably the best place
<willcooke> mhall119, he's EOD.  But ask anyway, cos there are a few people around who might know ;)
<ry> willcooke, thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, are you getting a menu for GNOME Software?
<mhall119> willcooke: Laney: so I'd like to start organizing community contributors towards fixing some of the AppStream data, it seems that missing or incorrect icons are the cause of the majority of the errors we have, and it would be an easy thing for people to get (we did this a few years ago to get hi-res icons for apps in Unity)
<willcooke> mhall119, nice one, thanks
<mhall119> my primary question, though, is if contributors could just provide the icon to someone on this team, or if they would have to create (and learn how to create) a package patch to include it
<mhall119> in the previous effort I mentioned, I believe they just collected the icons and attached them to bug reports for apps that needed them, then somebody else actually updated the package
<mhall119> obviously they would be getting the improved icon into upstream too, but for 16.04 they would need to get it into Ubuntu directly
<mhall119> or is AppStream something that can be updated easily after release?
<ximion> mhall119: only with hacks
<ximion> ideally, metadata updates and bugfixes should go to upstream or the packaging
<ximion> attente: it's indeed weird - you could quit the mainloop when the main window is closed, that should work
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, @menu, yes ... not you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I'm not
<ximion> attente: because since GS is supposed to continue running as daemon, it will never exit the loop
<ximion> (usually)
<robert_ancell> seb128, what's your "Show the menus..." setting?
<robert_ancell> (In Appearance settings panel)
<attente> ximion: yeah... i'm just wondering what exactly is keeping the main loop running. i feel like i've disabled everything that could possibly keep it open
<attente> well, clearly i'm not ;)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, must be that
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've the old "included in the unity panel" one
<robert_ancell> seb128, they don't show when set to "in the window's title bar"
<robert_ancell> Is there an open issue for that?
<robert_ancell> Or is this G-S specific
<seb128> not yet
<seb128> but it's what we discussed yesterday
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, part of the CSD stuff?
<seb128> stop using GtkHeaderBar decorations
<seb128> yes
<seb128> CSD is uncompatible with local menus
<seb128> by design
<robert_ancell> seb128, so, should I make a patch to G-S to stop using CSD in Unity
<ximion> attente: AFAIR it doesn't quit automatically, but you need to explicitly quit it - at least that's the case with GMainLoop classes, and last time I checked GTK+ also didn't add additional magic to that
<seb128> robert_ancell, +1
<seb128> that's what I was saying yesterday
<seb128> attente, that sounds like a desrt's question
<seb128> or a gapplication thing
<seb128> those "act as a service" things
<desrt> we've already been chatting =0
<attente> :)
<attente> ximion: ok, i'll do the explicit quit then, thanks
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> I still think that daemon thing is stupid
<robert_ancell> seb128, seems like a good way to waste RAM...
<seb128> get a gtk process staying around eating memory
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> if you need notification get a non-UI service or the shell to check out for things
<attente> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw did you notice that yesterday's updated removed the featured/picked softwares?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, looking into it
<seb128> great
<seb128> robert_ancell, also any opinion about  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1551702?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551702 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Software Sources under menu is empty" [High,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> seb128, That's why I asked about the menu - I had never seen that.
<seb128> ah
<Fudge> jdstrand:  anything I can do to help with bug #1551351
<ubot5> bug 1551351 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial) "dhclient does not renew leases" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551351
<attente> seb128: just added a commit that calls software-properties-gtk instead
<seb128> I've the menu but I never tried it
<robert_ancell> Will see if it makes sense to report the apt sources, or just redirect to the standard UI
<seb128> before somebody asked about it today
<seb128> k
<seb128> I don't know how much work that is
<seb128> also attente tried in jhbuild and got sources listed
<seb128> but those didn't seem to list anything when clicked
<seb128> so unsure how much sense the dialog does
<seb128> makes
<seb128> attente, great ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ there you go :p
<ximion> robert_ancell: FYI, the regular sources dialog has multiple issues, even with the PackageKit backend, and isn't really featureful (check the GNOME BT to get an idea), so I think using software-sources-gtk is a good option
<ximion> (just by 2 ct)
<ximion> *my
<robert_ancell> ok
<ximion> I also wanted to do that with GNOME PackageKit, but the PackageKit patches didn't get merged in time (now waiting for aptd to be dropped from Debian)
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you know if g-s is supposed to handle local debs?
<robert_ancell> seb128, not sure, see bug 1546628
<ubot5> bug 1546628 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Add sideloading .deb support?" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546628
<seb128> e.g if that's something supposed to work and to fix or if that's something that you can trigger but shouldn't be able to
<robert_ancell> seb128, Dave's bug report seems to indicate you can trigger it
<robert_ancell> seb128, bug 1546628
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, there is a specific .desktop claiming the mimetype
<seb128> attente said it was doing the same in his jhbuild with the packagekit backend
<attente> seb128: how do we explicitly deny those permissions in polkit? the one that prevents GS from doing its update thing
<attente> org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update
<attente> i wonder if something else is using that though and maybe we should just disable it manually in GS
<seb128> attente, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges
<seb128> I guest you need something along the lines of
<seb128> [Disable offline updates]
<seb128> Identity=unix-user:*
<seb128> Action=org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update
<seb128> ResultActive=no
<attente> seb128: do you think it's ok to do? does that have some effect somewhere else on the system like update-manager or aptdaemon?
<seb128> I think it's ok
<ximion> attente: your PK in Ubuntu is 2+y old, so there actually can't be anything using this right now
<seb128> offline updates are new and not used anymore yet afaik
<ximion> (the feature was introduced later)
<attente> ximion: ok, good to know :)
<ximion> seb128: technically, we have them for more than a year now ^^ - so not exactly new :P
<ximion> but GNOME is the only one using them
<ximion> (says Debian's codesearch)
<seb128> we should maybe update packagekit
<seb128> it doesn't seem like anyone is going to have free cycles to update aptdaemon for the abi changes though
<ximion> seb128: I was lobbying robert_ancell a bit, because IMHO updating PK is far less pain than creating a new apt backend for GS
<seb128> or api
<ximion> the issues so far seem to be click support and $stuff directly using aptd interfaces - although the latter shouldn't be a problem if aptd stops providing PK interfaces
<seb128> well "updating pk"
<seb128> it means either porting everything away from aptd
<seb128> or porting aptdaemon
<ximion> or using both side-by-side until everything is ported away from aptd
<seb128> they are claiming the same dbus namespace
<ximion> in Debian, aptd doesn't provide PK interfaces, and the tools are co-installable
<seb128> we would have looked into that
<jdstrand> Fudge: I'm not actively working on that one. I fixed the apparmor problem in the other bug. if someone could isolate the cause and the fix for bug 1551351 it would help the foundations team a lot
<ubot5> bug 1551351 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial) "dhclient does not renew leases" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551351
<seb128> but packagekit performances are poor compared to aptdaemon
<seb128> or the apt backend to packagekit
<seb128> you said that was being worked on but the improvements are not going to be there for the lts
<ximion> seb128: quite the contrary, PK is really fast, since it's pure C and C++ - unless you query lots of data, then it becomes slower than aptd
<ximion> usually though, apps don't do that
<seb128> well you said yourself that the apt backend was doing things in a sync way
<ximion> the APT backend in PK could teoretically be optimized to be faster, using parallelization, but that is indeed some work
<attente> seb128: there's already a org.freedesktop.packagekit.pkla with that permission, should we modify that instead?
<seb128> which was planned to be fixed
<seb128> but we are not there yet
<seb128> attente, where?
<attente> seb128: /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/org.freedesktop.packagekit.pkla
<seb128> attente, I don't have that file on my xenial
<seb128> dpkg -S ?
<attente> packagekit
<seb128> yeah, we don't install that
<seb128> so no
<attente> ok
<ximion> the case for speed optimizations wouldn't be GS though... Ideally, run GS with the PK backend from upstream, I had it working on multiple machines with good performance
<seb128> policykit-desktop-privileges is our custom settings
<seb128> it should rather be there
<ximion> the only thing which the non-paralleluzation can affect is Resolve() calls, which GS caches - so you will likely only notice an effect if you dump all applications GS has on one page
<attente> seb128: so what happens if that same entry exists in two files (i.e. someone installs packagekit)
<seb128> k, I don't know, but from people who tried the aptd backend perform quite better than the pkgkit backend did
<ximion> seb128: calls for a benchmark ^^
<seb128> attente, good question, I don't know ... but that wouldn't happen on normal installs unless you specifically install policykit, which is then your issue
<ximion> reminds me that I wanted to do a PK benchmark too anyway
<ximion> *tool
<ximion> so far, from the Debian userbase which uses PK exclusively for everything (including updates), there were never complaints about performance since we switched to the aptcc backend
<seb128> in any case we remain on the "if somebody updated aptdaemon to work with pkgkit 1.0 we would unblock that side"
<ximion> Debian users rather complain about needing a daemon at all ^^
<ximion> (but Pk isn't for those users)
<seb128> but so far nobody stepped up for that
<ximion> seb128: I assume you just need to drop python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat from the archive
<seb128> could be
<ximion> that's the only thing claiming its interfaces
<ximion> then, only stuff using aptd API directly will use aptd, the rest will use PK
<seb128> I guess it requires somebody understanding the stack/issue to open a bug suggesting what to do
<seb128> so it can be tested/decided on
<seb128> we might be able to co-install those
<seb128> but so far nobody suggested that as a working solution
<seb128> yeah, well when we updated packagekit previous cycle it got blocked by britney because the update was dropping some enums that were used by aptdaemon
<seb128> which made build/some tests failo
<seb128> yeah for upstream projects breaking compat...
<ximion> right, the aptd compat layer needs to be dropped or updated
<seb128> but it's possible that those are only in the pkcompat part of the code
<ximion> well, your PK in Ubuntu is more than 2 years old, so...
<ximion> okay, you got me, I'll check for that now ^^
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<ximion> upgrading PK will make Elementary and some other GNOME apps really happy
<seb128> yeah, I'm all for updating it
<ximion> (and me as well, because I don't get bug reports from prehistoric PK versions anymore ;-) )
<seb128> I've been trying to find somebody to look at porting aptdaemon
<ximion> whether GS will use it or not is a secondary issue then
<seb128> xnox was almost wanting to volunteer but they stepped back ...
<seb128> yeah
<ximion> at Debian, we ship aptd without any PK shim: https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/aptdaemon
<ximion> works well
<seb128> I don't like the idea to have an old unsupported version in the LTS
<seb128> then what g-s does is the next question
<seb128> but Debian installs aptd by default?
<ximion> that could use some testing, because I'm really not sure if the performancy impact of sync transactions might be higher on less-powerful machines... It certainly doesn't matter for mine.
<ximion> no, Debian installs PK...
<ximion> but I thing software-properties pulls it in
<ximion> seb128: okay, looks like we really just don't install the PK support shim
<ximion> there's no magic or even just a patch involved
<ximion> I can compile a package doing that on the Ubuntu version, but the main change would be dropping the pkcompat stuff from the Ubuntu seeds and replacing it with packagekit
<ximion> and that's a policy decision ;-)
<seb128> that would need testing
<seb128> i'm going to try to test that this week
<ximion> updating aptd will not be as easy, but its also a possibility - I just wonder for what gain one would do that if aptd is unmaintained anyway
<ximion> seb128: awesome - I am running with a similar setup for ages on my Ubuntu box, but it's also running KDE, so maybe not an ideal testcase
<seb128> updating aptd, you mean?
<ximion> running w/o aptd
<ximion> seb128: here's a list of things that will be impacted by this change: http://paste.debian.net/410775/
<seb128> ximion, thanks
<ximion> I am a bit worried about the click plugin, because there is a 100% chance that this will break
<ximion> and click is also not fixable unless someone creates an own service for it (I think I've seen mvo do that)
<seb128> yeah, they tried that
<seb128> but they don't like the idea to have a new priviledged service
<ximion> ubuntu-drivers-common is something one needs to look at, all the rest will be straightforward ports
<ximion> and the dependency by gnome-settings-daemon should be dropped when gnome-software takes this over, otherwise we will see some race between the daemons of who triggers an update first and locks the apt cache first
<ximion> seb128: that's strange, given that PK already *is* a privileged service...
<seb128> did GNOME drop that part?
<ximion> yes
<ximion> also a long time ago
<seb128> well, I guess it's swapping a tested/written service for a new one
<ximion> we added it back in Debian when we didn't have GS yet, I guess Ubuntu did the same...
<seb128> so they would need to be careful writting it
<ximion> that's a fair point, but the risk of running unmaintained old code IMHO balances it out ^^
 * ximion things plugin support in PK was dropped too early
 * ximion *thinks
<seb128> right...
<ximion> apparently, the plugins were the no1 cause for crashes of the daemon in Fedora, so Richard was super-eager to get rid of them quickly back in the days, and I couldn't stop him (I also didn't have good arguments, bugs are bugs...)
<willcooke> alright, enough for today.  G'night all
<robert_ancell> attente, you should move the non review related changes to another branch
<attente> robert_ancell: sure, sorry
<robert_ancell> attente, I'm rebasing and will do an update into xenial with your changes
<attente> robert_ancell: thanks
<attente> robert_ancell: i think that one crash with the get_app_folder() is an upstream bug, i'm going to file it now
<robert_ancell> cool
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-02
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi pitti
<om26er> Hi! is there a way to delay the startup of unity-settings-daemon ? one my system seems to be too fast to wait for themes/font to load correctly. I have to logout and login again to make things correct.
<pitti> if you log out, u-s-d will be stopped as well, and restarted on login
<om26er> pitti, hmm, so maybe I am looking at it the wrong way. I am actually trying to workaround bug 1369251
<ubot5> bug 1369251 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon doesn't load settings at boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369251
<om26er> if I wait for the password screen like 2-3 seconds and then enter my password, things show up nicely. Its only when I enter my password as soon as lightdm shows that issue happens.
<Trevinho> Morning
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hey Trevinho, good news on the launcher at the bottom then :)
<Laney> hi!
<willcooke> morning laney
<Laney> what is up
<Laney> mhall119: I tried to say in the mail - file a bug, attach the icon, tag it appstream, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, *send it upstream*
<willcooke> grumble grumble.  My RasPi 3 order remains "unfulfilled"
<davmor2> willcooke: steal popey he won't mind
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<willcooke> hey seb128, how goes?
<seb128> willcooke, hey, good! how are things here?
<willcooke> seb128, so far, so good
<seb128> I had a banck appointment but that took a bit longer than I though
<willcooke> ain't no thing, you were still here when I left last night
<willcooke> anything more on the PK discussions?
<seb128> not really no
<seb128> would be nice to get the update in
<seb128> but we are not changing our course of action for g-s
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> makes sense to me
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how was the bank robbing?
<Laney> oh shit this isn't our encrypted line
<seb128> Laney, I told them to stop robbing me!
<seb128> he needs to ask his boss what they can do
<Laney> is this france?
<seb128> but basically I was complaining about the credit card charges when travelling out of the eurozone
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and the cost of the card
<Laney> get didrocks on your side
<seb128> yeah, I told the bank that I would probably get an account at the same online bank if they couldn't make an effort
<seb128> those bank give you a visa premium for free and charge half of what the normal banks do
<seb128> that was the banking news of the day ;-)
<Laney> you badass
<seb128> looks like robert_ancell had another busy g-s day
<seb128> no love for my gnome-calendar ffe :-/
<davmor2> seb128: oh is it a bug if so I bet I can make it more popular with one comment
<seb128> thanks but don't worry, I'm sure it's going to be reviewed ;-)
<Trevinho> willcooke:  yeah great news
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<popey> davmor2: sadly my rpi3 isn't currently being used because we don't have a snappy image for it yet.
 * popey glares at ogra_ 
<ogra_> blame DHL
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i ordered two yesterday, should be here before the weekend i guess so i can take a look then
<ogra_> if the changes arent to massive i should have something by monday
<davmor2> ogra_: pfff poor excuse ;)
<ogra_> haha
<seb128> Laney, where is appstream getting it packages descrptions translations from?
<seb128> is the name/subtitle the info from the .desktop?
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the calendar ffe
<Laney> yeah think so
<Laney> or the appdata
<seb128> Laney, is it likely that it doesn't play well with our build tools stripping the inlines translations from .desktop to use gettext?
<seb128> I'm trying to figure out why many important pacakges don't have their title translated
<seb128> eog to take an example
<seb128> they show translated in the dash and in software-center
<Laney> probably
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> That's an X- keyword in desktop files isn't it
<seb128> X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=eog
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> So you have to teach tools about it
<seb128> what $tools would be?
<seb128> I've no idea about that stack
<seb128> are the datas collected on package build time?
<Sweet5hark1> desrt: https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22move%20to%20canada%22&geo=US&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT-1 <- dunno why that happens there in the us, but "blame canada" seems to be replaced by "move to canada" in recent weeks for some reason ...
<seb128> could we get it from the .desktop before it's stripped down?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, lol
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, Canada is the new U.S ;-)
<Laney> https://github.com/ximion/appstream-dep11/blob/master/dep11/parsers.py#L78
<Laney> so you probably have to load up the langpacks and then try to translate the string using the domain given
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'm going to start by filling a bug I guess
<desrt> moin
<willcooke> hi desrt
<Sweet5hark1> desrt: moin
<desrt> good morning, willcooke, Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> andyrock, are these two fixed now with the changes you made?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1368896
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1354134
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1368896 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368896). The error has been logged
<willcooke> fixed/otherwise resolved
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354134 in hud (Ubuntu) "HUD doen't search in bookmarks in firefox anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: how do I find out which commit of the xenial seed a daily image was build upon?
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, no idea, ask on -devel maybe?
<Laney> d€$rt
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: look at the manifest
<Laney> then you can see which version of ubuntu-desktop it contains
<desrt> morning, seb
<desrt> and £4n3y
<andyrock> "morning"
<andyrock> willcooke: i don't think so
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: thanks.
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: manifest is on cdimage next to the iso fwiw
<Sweet5hark1> looking at the manifest, I find ubuntu-desktop 1.348 there, uploaded by robert_ancell on 2016-02-17, so it cant have my changes to the xenial seed at rev. 2418 on 2016-02-22. Seeing that ubuntu-meta 1.348 was released on -02-17 and before that 1.347 was on -02-01, Im having hope this will soon be updated.
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: it would have been usual for the person pushing to also do the meta
<Laney> I wouldn't hope, because you could wait an arbitrary length of time :)
 * Laney will do that for you
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: oh, thanks a lot!
<Laney> it's mostly just running ./update
<Laney> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh it didn't get the new thing
<Laney> probably needs to be promoted
<Laney> seb128: want to promote libreoffice-style-breeze to make Sweet5hark1 happy?
<seb128> Laney, Sweet5hark1, done
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: thx
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> ♥
<willcooke> Laney, I've got the greyscales now too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1551208
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551208 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "16.04 Default Wallpaper" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Assuming it's you that uploads them, do you want the greyscales as separate attachments or the single zip file I got from design?
<Laney> willcooke: umm zip file is a bit less work to download but doesn't really matter
<Laney> is there a wallpaper contest?
<willcooke> Laney, there is, still on going.  nhaines is running it
<Laney> ok
<willcooke> Laney, uploaded the greyscale
<Laney> not sure about adding the huge ones
<Laney> debdiff --auto-ver-sort ♥
<mhall119> thanks Laney
 * desrt steps out to a doctor's appt. back in a bit.
<mhall119> Laney: is there a machine-parsable version of the data on http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/universe/issues/index.html ?
<mhall119> I'd like to make a list of apps needing icon work
<Laney> mhall119: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/hints/
<Laney> should be what you want
<mhall119> Laney: indeed it is, thanks :)
<seb128> mvo, so, need any help with the snappy MIRs?
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/marco-gsettings/+merge/282882
<mvo> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-websocket/+bug/1548887 I just need to go over it point by point I think
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1548887 in ubuntu-snappy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-snappy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: wrt -breeze -- how is it that 1:5.1.1~rc2-0ubuntu1 says its in universe, but 1:5.1.0-0ubuntu1 says its in main?
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: thanks, I'll check thata
<flexiondotorg> ty
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: alberts' comment seems reasonable, can you fix that too?
<flexiondotorg> Oh, erm.
<flexiondotorg> I have no idea what it means.
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, add gboolean is_mate_desktop in private struct just like you did with GSettings *marco;
<muktupavels> then you will just use 'priv->is_mate_desktop' not 'priv->marco && is_mate_desktop ()'
<flexiondotorg> Sorry, just seen there is a new comment :-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, hum, because the change-override command act on a pocket and I did it for xenial and forgot there was another version stucked in proposed, I'm going to fix that one
<seb128> mvo, ok, let me know if I can help you with something
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, Any chance you could help me out here.
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, You've requested something beyond my XP ;-)
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, what help do you want from me?
<muktupavels> Trevinho, can you look at my new merge proposals?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: yeah, I was monitoring it already... I'll check that in bait
<Trevinho> bit*
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, Would you be able to refactor my merge proposal to meet your requirements?
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, change should be simple... 1) if (priv->marco && is_mate_desktop ()) will change to if (priv->is_mate_desktop). 2) You add gboolean is_mate_desktop to private struct. 3) you initialize priv->is_mate_desktop in gwd_settings_storage_gsettings_new.
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, I could create branch, but then it will be untested...
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: ah ok, thanks! I was unsure if that was just something taking time to update or something.
 * Sweet5hark1 feels guilty for not checking components earlier.
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, I can build and test. But the modification you're requesting, which might be simple for you, are complicated for me.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, I fixed it, should be good after next publisher
<Laney> man
<Laney> ximion: the 'keywords' desktop file parser block hurts my head :-)
<ximion> Laney: I wash my hands in innocence ^^ - I only touched the .desktop file parser once or twice so far
<Laney> heh
<ximion> I am working on a rewrite of the generator right now, which will also work for more distributions - unfortunately, until it gets to the same level as dep11-generator, we are stuck with Python slowness
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg, check gwd-marco-gsettings
<ximion> I can already read more .deb files much faster, and parsing the TagFile for suites takes just a few seconds
<Laney> nice
<Laney> what are you using?
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, Thanks. I'll test that tomorrow and get back you :-)
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for helping. I appreciate it.
<ximion> Laney: right now, D - I felt adventurous ;-)
<Laney> O_O
<ximion> I also did a small Go implementation, but D is much better for that particular task
<ximion> I am using libappstream's parser internally, and D interfaces well with C and - to some extend - C++ code
<ximion> goal is to move all parsing and metadata-generating into libas, and have the generator do the dirty work, which is finding icons, rendering fonts, downloading screenshots, ...
<ximion> that way, I only need to implement a feature once
 * Laney goes mad
<ximion> Laney: I suppose you don't like C? :P
<Laney> no, C is great, I'm going mad at this python :)
<ximion> Laney: ah, that's a relief ^^
<Laney> especially new style glib code
<ximion> yeah, I got pretty annoyed by Python's multiprocessing - that is a constant source of incredibly hard to debug issues in the generator, and I really want to get rid of it... Both D and Go have excellent ways of handling paralleluzation
<ximion> *parallelization
 * Laney whispers Haskell
<ximion> Laney: that's something I didn't look at... I might still be a bit traumatized from doing Haskell transitions...
<Trevinho> muktupavels: any reason why your MP is still set as "in hold"?
<muktupavels> Trevinho, which?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-marco-gsettings/+merge/287820
<muktupavels> I pushed it as example, it is untested...
<ximion> Laney: oh, btw, when you're bored: can you sync Limba (pkg:limba) from Debian unstable to universe? That package FTBFSes due to a change in AppStream...
 * ximion can also file an FFe / sync request, if that's easier
<Laney> ximion: probably tomorrow
 * Laney is trying to finish this feature, taking longer than expected :)
<ximion> Laney: which feature?
<ximion> oh, and I should merge your pull-request, looked fine when I looked at it
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: so, once your MP is ready again ping me... And muktupavels too (a review of you too, would be nice).
<ximion> I also want to add a status command to appstreamcli, so we can get an overview of the appstream data, and in which shape it is
<Laney> ximion: do you want to know or do you want it to be a surprise? :)
<Laney> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah shit, pickling error
<ximion> classic
<ximion> maybe we should really use dill...
<Laney> I'm adding support for langpack translations
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> you're not welcome :|
<Laney> :)
<seb128> !
<mvo> seb128: feel free to pick any of the tasks in this bug :)
<seb128> mvo, going to try to do my best to help ;-)
<ximion> Laney: as in "read .mo files and determine their translation status" or as in "add metainfo for language-packages"?
<ximion> both is cool, btw :)
<ximion> (although the latter isn't even specified yet, I need to come to an agreement with hughsie)
<seb128> mvo, I guess the team to subscribe is one I'm not admin for that can't be me doing it
<Laney> ximion: reading mo, yeah
<ximion> neat - that's the larger task and more work ^^
<mhall119> Laney: what does 'Ignored': True mean in the AppStream hints yaml file?
<ximion> mhall119: means we dropped the component because it has fatal flaws
<ximion> (like violations in against the spec, e.g. a .desktop app without icon)
<seb128> ximion, Laney, what's the easiest way to determine why a specific package is not listed? e.g emacs, "/usr/share/applications/emacs24.desktop 	emacs24" ... should that be enough to have it?
<mhall119> ximion: ok, so if I'm trying ot get people to help fix the spec, those should be targetted?
<ximion> seb128: go to the issues page of the respective suite/component and search for the package name - if it has hints of type error, it won't be included: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/universe/issues/index.html
<ximion> I find http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/universe/issues/emacs24-lucid.html
<Laney> it's probably in main
<ximion> mhall119: jup - ideally point them to the HTMl output, that is easier to read and contains some detailed explanations on what went wrong, while the hints YAML file is rather compact and designed for machine-reading
<ximion> jup: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/main/issues/emacs24.html
<ximion> no icon, as usual
<seb128>       cid: emacs24.desktop
<seb128>     tag: gui-app-without-icon
<seb128>       icon_fname: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/emacs24.svg
<seb128>     tag: icon-not-found
<seb128> ximion, thanks
<seb128> the icon is in the -common
<seb128> I guess that's a standard/frequent issue
<seb128> is there any way we could workaround it?
<seb128> I don't know how the parser works, in what env it tries to look for the icon, but could we make whatever pulls the package try to pull "$name-common" as well?
<mhall119> ximion: I'm planning on making a separate listing of just package with missing or incorrect icons
<ximion> seb128: no, that's not feasible - although it should find the icon in -common automatically, if it's listed in Contents.gz
<seb128> ximion, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=emacs24.svg&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<seb128> unsure why that doesn't work then :-/
<mhall119> can AppStream use SVG, or do they have to be PNG?
<ximion> smalls like a Contents issue...
<ximion> mhall119: can be SVG, those icons will be automatically rendered to pixmaps on the server
<ximion> ideally, the icons should be - if they are pixmaps - available in at least 64x64px
<ximion> usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/emacs24.svg	    editors/emacs24-common
<ximion> Laney: ^ - could this be a remnant from when the generator was parsing the Contents file improperly?
<ximion> maybe trigger emacs24 for reprocessing...
<muktupavels> Trevinho, are you ok with removing tests from gwd? I created merge proposal for it.
<ximion> mhall119: for automatic processing, the YAML is perfect, of course ^^ - for an - also machine-readable - description of the tags, you can look here: https://github.com/ximion/appstream-dep11/blob/master/data/dep11-hints.yml
<Laney> ximion: worth a try
 * Laney has almost won
<Laney> going to send this PR in a second, will do fixes tomorrow
<ximion> Laney: the D code is insanely fast! I am really excited! and: real threads and no picking ;-)
<ximion> the .deb package format is a bit bad for performance - I have to basically exract it to get a file-list, which is and always will be slow
<ximion> I could extract it into memory, but for large packages this might be an issue, unless you have loads of ram
<ximion> Laney: thanks for working on this - I postponed this task for a long time ^^
<Laney> it's probably not exactly what you have in mind
<ximion> (it had a high boringness factor, and wasn't visible in any UI for a very long time anyway)
<Laney> this is an ubuntu specific thing
<ximion> ah, eww, that's trickier then
<Laney> what is your thing?
<ximion> does the validator validate the result?
<Laney> if it validates translations
<Laney> it just gets them from mo files as well as inline in the desktop file
<mhall119> ximion: dpkg --contents extracts the whole thing?
<ximion> mhall119: need to look at the internals, but yes, it needs to open up the ar file and get to the actual tarball and then read through the whole tarball contents
<ximion> it won't actually extract the data from the tarball though
<ximion> (fortunately)
<ximion> Laney: ah, that's uncontroversial and a neat feature :)
<Laney> except for the bit where I have to extract all language-pack-* and deal with X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key
<Laney> bit annoying
 * Laney probably finds the last known bug
<ximion> can't be uglier than what is already in there
<Laney> ok there we go
<Laney> night!
<mhall119> Laney: is there any kind of priority for AppStream apps? There are a lot of them missing icons and it's generally better to present a smaller "wishlist" for people to choose from
<willcooke> davmor2, can you see if this has regressed for you as well:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1498805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1498805 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu Wily) "Please merge usb-modeswitch 2.2.5+repack0-1 from Debian unstable/testing - current 2.2.3 version in Wily has regressions with lots of Huawei modems" [High,Fix released]
<attente> robert_ancell: any idea if there's a better way to get the deb info besides spawning dpkg-deb? (for the sideloading)
<willcooke> davidcalle, specifically my ZTE modem is not recognised again
<ximion> mhall119: priorize by "stuff in main", then go by the popcon values Ubuntu has collected. The higher the popcon index of an app, the more likely it is that people will miss it
<ximion> (that's what I'd do ;-) )
<robert_ancell> attente, not off the top of my head, but the dpkg/apt libraries are a bit crap when I've tried to find them
<ximion> attente: use apt_inst's DebFile and TagFile classes
<attente> ximion: that's a python module? is there a c library i can interface with?
<mhall119> ximion: do we have popcon values? IIRC, that service was pretty hit or miss (usually miss)
<ximion> attente: it's a C++ library
<robert_ancell> ximion, yeah, they all seem to be C++ :(
<ximion> mhall119: is http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ still alive?
<ximion> robert_ancell: shouldn't be a problem though, you can mix C++ and C easily
<ximion> that's what we do in PackageKit and also AppStream
<ximion> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/apt/apt.git/tree/apt-inst/deb/debfile.h is the thing
<ximion> if you read the contents via TagFile it's pretty fast
<attente> ximion: mixing c++ and c in GS?
<ximion> attente: well, it will work...
<ximion> I don't think it's the best idea ever, but it will work
<mhall119> ximion: ah, it is alive (and well,surprisingly)
<attente> between that and parsing the output of dpkg-deb, which is preferable? dpkg-deb does have a show-format option that allows us to specify exactly what fields we want
<ximion> attente: I think a sane way would be calling "dpkg --field" and parsing the output
<ximion> (if you want multiple fields)
<attente> ximion: does that require multiple spawns though?
 * attente should just try it
<attente> dpkg-deb --showformat is a bit better because --field also includes the field name in the output
<attente> i'm ok with doing it this way since GS is just a front-end for dpkg in this case
<ximion> attente: as it happens, I need almost the same solution right now on the genertaor side
<ximion> a benchmark has shown that using the dpkg cli is fast enough, if it's just one call.
<attente> ximion, yeah, i agree. dpkg-deb doesn't seem too bad for this
<ximion> for your case, the overhead of spawning a process should be neglectable
<ximion> for my case, I am not yet sure, since I do that 1000 times
<willcooke> gnight all
<robert_ancell> attente, can you move those non-review changes into another branch?
<robert_ancell> branche(s)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-03
<ximion> robert_ancell: still there? You should maybe subscribe to appstream@lists.freedesktop.org - hughsie recently proposed his JSON protocol for ratings & reviews for inclusion into the standard, and I would like to have some feedback from other SC implementors
<ximion> technically, you're "just" using GNOME Software, but especially since Ubuntu has it's own Ratings & Reviews, I would welcome feedback on this
<ximion> I don't want to favor just one distro or add things to the spec which will only be used by very few people (with the rest using alternative implementations)
<robert_ancell> ximion, I will take a look
<ximion> reminds me, does Laney know that the AppStream mailinglist exists?
 * ximion missed the opportunity to make some noise about it in the AppStream release notes
<ximion> anyway, need sleep, gn8
<hikiko> hello
<Laney> sup
<larsu> Laney: tried to drink orange juice, but the straw had a hole
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> plug it with your finger!
<seb128> hey larsu Laney
 * larsu contends that he has the most interesting story of the morning
<larsu> Laney: got a new one ;)
<larsu> bonjour seb128!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> ooh the new paint for the wall ↑ came this morning
<Laney> that's an interesting story
<Laney> check it out
<larsu> hm, true
<larsu> maybe we should put it up to a vote
<larsu> I wonder if meetingology can conduct votes?
<darkxst> Laney, does tha mean you have to paint the wall!
<Laney> darkxst: our friend is starting a business doing painting :P
<Laney> we are some of the first customers!
<darkxst> Laney, so you are the guinea pig :)
<larsu> Laney: nice color!
<Laney> not as bright in place unfortunately, the wall it's going on doesn't get direct light ;_;
<seb128> is that official Ubuntu orange? ;-)
<seb128> Laney is a true believer in the brand
<alexarnaud> Good morning everyone !
<Laney> new official orange or old official orange?
<Laney> :@
<seb128> depend of your screen and color profile :p
<seb128> we have melting snow this morning, I wonder if that's enough of a story to compete with the orange juice and paintain
<seb128> ing
<larsu> depends. how fast is it melting?
<darkxst> seb128, it would melt way faster here ;)
<seb128> larsu, now it's turning on "melting before reaching the ground"
<seb128> but earlier it was sticking a bit on the ground
<seb128> we would need a few °C less :/
<larsu> wow... this story is suspenseful! I don't think the paint can compete with that
<seb128> :-)
 * Laney mutters
<Laney> i'll get you next time
 * darkxst trained the chickens to train the dogs, not to eat them! how it that for a story ;0
<Laney> you...
<Laney> can train chickens?
<Laney> chickens can eat dogs?
<Laney> so many questions
<darkxst> apparently and no, dogs eat chickens or ours would!
<Trevinho> muktupavels: so... https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-marco-gsettings-v2/+merge/287836 is replacing the old branch from ~ubuntu-mate-dev?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are your holidays going?
<Trevinho> seb128: good, but working today :)
<Trevinho> seb128: snow was awesome two days ago... I really enjoyed skiing
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, the "week summary" email said your were off on thursday/friday
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I changed, since weather isn't great today, so I  prefer to work
<seb128> k, makes sense
<seb128> it's good that we have flexibility like that ;-)
<Trevinho> Yeah... Like a dream :)
<Trevinho> Also today there was the meeting with kylin, so I preferred to stay.
<seb128> k
 * seb128 doesn't know what to do with that GtkPlacesSidebar ABI change in gtk 3.18 and old nautilus
<seb128> that's annoying
 * seb128 wants snaps to be able to bundle an old gtk :p
<darkxst> seb128, you could port the 3.18 sidebar widget to old nautilus, or you just don't like the new one?
<seb128> I'm leaning toward copying the widget from gtk 3.16 in nautilus
<seb128> but I then need to copy gtkbookmarks&trash as well
<seb128> I can't easily do that no
<Trevinho> Laney: did you see the upstream changes related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-config/+bug/1523508 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1523508 in pkg-config (Ubuntu) "Building xorg-gtest fails with new pkg-config" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> Laney: not sure it's the case to backport the changes...
<seb128> the issue is that sidebar changes to be menu based to handle popovers
<seb128> but the new api is based on gactions
<seb128> converting nautilus 3.14 is too much work
<darkxst> and 3.18 nautilus is too unstable?
<darkxst> it certainly has its issues, but 3.18.5 seems better
<tjaalton> seb128: infinity is out so the xserver is still not copied to xenial.. should I just reupload it all so that they'll get rebuilt in -proposed instead?
<Laney> Trevinho: can't we take 0.29.1?
<Laney> Trevinho: can you test that commit?
<Trevinho> Laney: we could take 0.29.1 yes...
<Trevinho> Laney: as for compiz side, we handle both cases now, so... It just doesn't matter
<Laney> still would be good to know if it fixes the original problem
<Trevinho> but, to  avoid other unknown breakages around, I'd go with the old-fashioned way of handling vars
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, yes
<Trevinho> I can do that
<seb128> darkxst, we had it and reverted, the zoom levels limitation and some other things make it risky user reception for the lts
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, sorry I didn't follow ... what's the issue? are you blocked on copy and by what?
<darkxst> seb128, yes I am aware it was reverted
<Trevinho> Laney: however it seems quite likely, since it's a revert...
<darkxst> seb128, zoom levels don't seem hard to fix, but what else is causing problems?
<tjaalton> seb128: the xserver transition, I've been waiting for someone to copy the binaries but infinity is out
<seb128> tjaalton, you don't have upload rights for it?
<tjaalton> I do, but before they've been just copied from the staging ppa
<seb128> well if you can upload you can copy
<tjaalton> how?
<seb128> I don't understand why you need somebody
<seb128> using copy-package
<tjaalton> never knew that
<Laney> Trevinho: sounds like a revert + looking for quotes, so should be safe but still good to confirm - thanks!
<Laney> nice that he fixed it
<tjaalton> ok I have the archive-tools handy.. will give it a go then :)
<seb128> great, let me know if you need help
<seb128> tjaalton, should be something around the line of
<seb128> ./copy-package --ppa=canonical-x --ppa-name=x-staging -s xenial --to-primary --to-suite xenial-proposed <name>
<tjaalton> yep, seems to work
<seb128> darkxst, there is a summary of the reasons in
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1541954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1541954 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Revert to the previous nautilus version" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry, I though that you know that whoever can upload can also copy
<seb128> knew
<seb128> I didn't really understand why you were holding, I would have told you earlier :-/
<tjaalton> heh, no worries
<tjaalton> realized that mlankhorst couldn't copy, not all of these anyway
<tjaalton> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<tjaalton> looks right?
<seb128> where do you see that?
<darkxst> seb128, its a balancing act, carlos has been pretty good backporting fixes to the 3.18 branch
<seb128> I'm unsure to understand the question
<tjaalton> Copy candidates: xorg-server 2:1.18.1-1ubuntu3 in xenial
<tjaalton> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<darkxst> but some things like zoom arent consider a problem upstream
<muktupavels> Trevinho, only if you are ok with removing tests. why they are not enabled when building debian packages?
<Laney> darkxst: did you see https://csorianognome.wordpress.com/2016/02/24/nautilus-3-20-last-change-zooms/ ?
<darkxst> seb128, why is it so hard to add the menu bar back?
<seb128> darkxst, they are, it's being worked on on e.g https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/log/?h=wip/cosimoc/zoom-levels-v2 and csoriano said he's probably going to need to distro patch something there for the next RHEL update as well
<darkxst> no I hadnt seen that
<seb128> tjaalton, looks fine to me, I didn't use it for a while but if you did "--to-primary --to-suite xenial-proposed" it should be right
<Laney> most people can't upload to the release pocket directly anyway
<Laney> so it'll fail
<seb128> Laney, but tjaalton can uploaded xorg so it should work no?
<darkxst> but why wouldnt you cherry-pick improvement rather than revert
<Laney> seb128: yeah I mean the maximum harm of getting it wrong isn't very high
<seb128> darkxst, because at the time we reverted the improvements were still not done and judged difficult to do
<seb128> Laney, right
<Laney> unless you're in the release team in which case it gets accepted into xenial-release
<seb128> darkxst, also that is one of the points
<Laney> and then you get killed
<seb128> haha
<tjaalton> ok, all copied
<tjaalton> oh hell
<seb128> tjaalton, ?
<tjaalton> guess I get to do a bunch of rebuilds
<tjaalton> I thought this would copy the binaries too
<seb128> arg
<seb128> sorry my fault, you need "-b" for that :-/
<tjaalton> yeah missed that from the help
<darkxst> seb128, I dont rrally have time for what if's, but I do have maybe a week before I am back at full-time work
<darkxst> but still I have largely no  idea whats needs to be done...
<darkxst> and yes apparently I can't type while watching TV
<willcooke> since I'm not doing a very good job of being off sick I might as well log in
<tjaalton> seb128: is there a way to artificially keep a package in proposed?
<tjaalton> hmm I guess xserver will remain there until rdeps have been rebuilt
<tjaalton> which is good
<Laney> hey willcooke
<willcooke> ello
<Laney> are you contagious?
<willcooke> I think so
<willcooke> I've put a face mask over my ethernet port
 * Laney backs off
<davmor2> willcooke: confirmed you modem bug
<willcooke> thx davmor2
<willcooke> spoke to cyphermox last night, he's going to see what he can do for NM upgrade
<willcooke> davmor2, if you manually run usb_modeswitch does it "fix" it?
<davmor2> willcooke: will try that now
<davmor2> meh that'll be why I have modemmanger removed to be able to flash phones D'oh let me do a fresh install on some hardware and reconfirm
<willcooke> ah ha
<davmor2> willcooke: infact I can run it from a live session that will be quicker still
<davmor2> willcooke: so for me in live session I get Mobile Broadband not enabled
<willcooke> dont follow you
<willcooke> is that good or bad?
<davmor2> willcooke: so it looks like the switch is happening but not connection is made
<willcooke> davmor2, oh.  But it detects the modem ok?
<davmor2> willcooke: well debatable I'll wait for awe and cyphermox to get online and have a debug session from live session then hopefully we can whittle it down a bit for them
<willcooke> davmor2, nice one, cheers matey
<davmor2> willcooke: bugger looks like it is biting us in 14.04.4 too
<willcooke> davmor2, erk
<davmor2> willcooke: there though I get no connection at all so is likely to be the usb mode switch
 * davmor2 is so glad to have all this spare hardware just lying around honest
<davmor2> oh and it's a contract sim so not like it is out of credit either and if I test it in my mifi device is just connects so definitely and issue.
<willcooke> davmor2, in fairness, I dont have a SIM in mine, but the HW should still show up (and indeed does when I run usb_modeswitch manually)
<desrt> word up
<willcooke> hihi desrt
<desrt> morning, willcooke
<andyrock> "motning"
<andyrock> *morning
<andyrock> willcooke: not sure what to do abouth this card: https://trello.com/c/GiWywEtG/1-work-out-what-to-do-about-desktop-files
<andyrock> marco's was handling the bamf/unity part
<andyrock> *marco was
 * andyrock is still sleeping
<andyrock> :D
<GunnarHj> pitti: Do you have time to look at bug #1510198 (FFe)? There are still a few pending details, but it would be good to have a decision regards the FFe before spending more time on it.
<ubot5> bug 1510198 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync (almost) with libreoffice-dictionaries in Debian sid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510198
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: thanks for the update on the seed. two things though ...
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: 1/ libreoffice-style-human and libreoffice-style-breeze are now _both_ on the image, I dunno why -human is still around. at least in the ubuntu-meta_1349.tar.xz, there is no reference to it.
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: 2/ the dir in the ubuntu-meta tarball is named ...-1.350 which seems to be off for a 1.349 release
<Sweet5hark1> ahh, the answer to 1/ is simple 5.1.1~rc2 is still in -proposed and 5.1.0-0ubuntu1 still deps somehow on -human, I guess.
 * Sweet5hark1 checks
<Laney> Also the migration happened after today's image
<Laney> 2> dpkg-source doesn't care about the first component
<Laney> I ran ./update twice and it renamed the directory the second time
<Laney> then I manually changed it back
<Laney> but that didn't rename it back :-o
<Laney> use dget :-)
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: I just looked into it on launchpad, so np, just noticed it to be odd.
<Laney> nod, good observation!
<Sweet5hark1> hmmm, libreoffice-gtk 5.1.0 already recommends -breeze. so I wonder what pulls in -human still.
<Laney> the old seed
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: ah, doh.
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-touch.xenial/rdepends/libreoffice/libreoffice-style-human
<Laney> and we got breeze like this http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-touch.xenial/rdepends/libreoffice/libreoffice-style-breeze
<Laney> s/-touch//
<Laney> doesn't matter in that case :P
<willcooke> thanks cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> good morning
<Sweet5hark1> aannd yet another more releasish libreoffice-snap build ... failing after 50 minutes on big bertha ...
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coZfzTcv4bA
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: oh thats a lot more cute than the stuff that resulted in that machine having the name bertha (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bertha_%28howitzer%29)
<willcooke> :D
<mhall119> Laney: so I've been able to generate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhall119/AppStreamTest
<mhall119> it's a big list, but ranked by popcon installs
 * mhall119 is surprised by how many xpm's are still in use
<pitti> GunnarHj, Sweet5hark1: from an FF point of view, bug 1510198 seems fine to me
<ubot5> bug 1510198 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync (almost) with libreoffice-dictionaries in Debian sid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510198
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: oh, yeah, that one. Im in a call right now, will look afterwards. IIRC it wasnt hugely problematic when I last looked.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks! Can you please make a note about it on the bug report.
<GunnarHj> Sweet5hark1: Great if you don't have any big doubts. There are still some pending details to deal with. I'm about to upload a new set of proposals to a PPA.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I did already
<GunnarHj> pitti: Have seen it now. Thanks again!
<Laney> mhall119: cool!
<Laney> how are you planning to run this?
<mhall119> Laney: I will write a blog post detailing the need and the steps to contribute an icon (including working with upstream), then point to a wiki page with that list for people to choose from
<mhall119> Laney: how often does the AppStream data on http://appstream.ubuntu.com/hints/xenial/main/ get updated?
<Laney> hourly
<mhall119> oh, wow
<mhall119> well, I might re-generate the list on a daily basis for a while
<mhall119> or just have people manually update it when they submit
<Laney> you might want a link to search for already filed bugs
<cyphermox> willcooke: I got NM to build (minus a lot of patches), so I'll get back to it in a few hours, see if I can quickly get nm-applet together
<mhall119> Launchpad should do that for us
<Laney> mmm
<mhall119> Laney: since I'm pre-populating the bug title with the "Submit" link, it will match if somebody clicks it a second time
<mhall119> that won't stop someone from creating a duplicate, but it should at least warn them
<Laney> ok, then people should be told to file a bug when they start work
<mhall119> sounds reasonable
<mhall119> I can add a "claim" column to the page where people can also indicate that they've started on one
<Laney> that or the bug assignee, don't know what is easier
 * Laney had already started to finish banshee, better delete that
<Laney> oh, wiki is 500ing, cool
<willcooke> cyphermox, thanks!!
<mhall119> yeah, keep trying, it 500's about half the time
<Laney> meh
<Laney> it means I can't log in
<flocculant> Laney: re g-s, is it expected for it to leave packages behind that need apt-get autoremove ?
<Laney> flocculant: I don't know, I'm not really working on the client side
<Laney> what does software-center do?
<flocculant> leaves configs
<flocculant> Laney: best to talk to robert ancell later?
<Laney> flocculant: yeah or report a bug
<flocculant> Laney: I'll talk to him - don't want to report something not a bug ...
<flocculant> if it is then I will :)
<Laney> it's easy to close them
<flocculant> I guess
<Laney> well, up to you, either works
<flocculant> :)
<seb128> flocculant, g-s is not a system upgrader, why would it clean up things?
<Laney> when removing
<flocculant> seb128: it installed something - I'd expect it to clean up after itself :)
<seb128> it's a complex problem
<seb128> you install firefox which brings gtk2
<seb128> then you install inkscape
<seb128> then you remove firefox
<Laney> apt wouldn't mark it as autoremovable then
<seb128> gtk2 is not linked to firefox which installed it anymore
<Laney> if you had some local gtk2 program though
<seb128> right, I'm just saying that autoremove is different from "that comes from that program"
<seb128> imho those cleanup jobs are still better handled by the upgrader component
<seb128> g-s only knows about desktop components
<flocculant> seb128: so not a bug as such?
<seb128> well I guess it's valid to discuss
<Laney> I think it's debatable
<Laney> if one component is doing it then it cannot be more harmful for another one to also
<flocculant> seb128 Laney - ok I'll report it then
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> but not really up to me :)
<seb128> do we know how other distros/upstream g-s handle that?
<seb128> also you said that software-center was "leaving configs"
<seb128> but does it autoremove?
<flocculant> seb128: yea - or did with the experiment I did
<flocculant> I'll add as much info as I can to bug anyway
<seb128> thanks
 * flocculant makes alias for ubuntu-bug gnome-software ... 
<seb128> lol
<flocculant> bug 1552792 for better or worse :)
<ubot5> bug 1552792 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome software leaves dependencies installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552792
<Sweet5hark1> snappy build still running, now at ~9GB ...
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: erk
<pitti> that's 7 times bigger than an entire ubuntu desktop iso which *contains* LibO
<ogra_> whats 9GB compared to the size of the universe though
<flocculant> 1/5?
<pitti> ogra_: wait until his build finishes :)
 * ogra_ is happy that we aim for embedded devices with snappy now ... 
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: nono no panic, thats the size of the workdir, not the final snap. this is expected to be bigger than the snap will be in the end.
<ogra_> the ones with a 5TB disk :P
<pitti> ogra_: you don't have a 16TB SD card in your raspi yet?
<ogra_> pitti, waiting for mediamarkt to seel them for 9,90
 * Sweet5hark1 uses df -h as a progress bar :/
<ogra_> *sell
 * pitti ^5s ogra_
<ogra_> :D
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: hah, nice; what's 100%?
<pitti> lBuild Architecture: amd64
<pitti> Build-Space: 13169060
<pitti> Build-Time: 22424
<pitti> Distribution: xenial-proposed
<pitti> I wonder what unit that is
<pitti> I suppose kB or KiB, as it's certainly not B :)
<pitti> 13 GB sounds plausible
<pitti> man, you and your universe-heating packages :)
<Sweet5hark1> yep. but that is without l10n, I assume?
<pitti> yeah, I just looked at libo amd64 xenial's build log
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: lets just say I am generous with distributing entrophy ....
<Sweet5hark1> -h
<Sweet5hark1> meh -- build looks odd though: 100% make, no childs and no output :/
<attente> seb128: it's ok to install debs in GS using aptdaemon, right?
<seb128> attente, yes
<seb128> isn't that what we use as a backend atm?
<attente> seb128: i wasn't sure because i didn't see aptdaemon in the GS depends
<attente> seb128: it doesn't look like it from what i can tell
<seb128> attente, it should probably be a depends, debian/patches/apt-plugin.patch uses it
<seb128> aptd_transaction()
<seb128> +	result = g_dbus_connection_call_sync (conn,
<seb128> +					      "org.debian.apt",
<seb128> +					      "/org/debian/apt",
<attente> hrm... interesting. i'm not sure which branch that comes from
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/log/?h=wip/rancell/apt
<seb128> I would say
<attente> ah. ok. i didn't see that
<attente> thanks
<seb128> yw
<flocculant> seb128: sorry - got waylaid - gs/synaptic screeny added now
<seb128> flocculant, thanks
 * Laney woofs goodnight
<seb128> woot, new gst landing
<seb128> Laney, enjoy your evening!
<Laney> stir fry night
<Laney> gimme a helllllllllll yeah
<Laney> you too! bye!
<seb128> stir fry, yummy! :-)
 * seb128 goes for dinner as well
<flocculant> seb128: added a new screeny after starting a vm and installing the same package in synaptic and gnome software at the same time
<seb128> flocculant, thanks
<flocculant> seb128: sorry if I'm getting boring about this stuff - but I'm trying to test it to distraction for xubuntu ;)
<seb128> flocculant, no, don't worry, it's useful feedback, please keep playing with it and reporting issues!
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I shall ofc
<ximion> Laney: when working on the new data generator, I realized that some parts of the current one are a bit more complex than they need to be...
<ximion> unfortunately the icon finder can't be simplified further :(
 * ximion will fetch food, then review all outstanding PRs
<robert_ancell> attente, I've removed all the non-review related changes in wip/rancell/reviews and put them in wip/ubuntu-changes
<attente> robert_ancell: ok, thanks. sorry i wasn't sure if you wanted me to force push those removals or not...
<robert_ancell> git revert it fine
<attente> robert_ancell: i'm trying to get the deb sideloading to work, but for whatever reason GS refreshes to an empty page after installation
<robert_ancell> attente, we don't currently reload the apt/dpkg information - could that be the issue?
<attente> wondering if you have any ideas why it might be doing that...
<attente> robert_ancell: it could be, there might be some disparity between the gsapp we generate for the deb and what's added to the db
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, attente, should we make g-s refresh its index on start?
<robert_ancell> seb128, it loads the index on start, but it never reloads it. I was going to add a file watch on the files and reload when they change
<attente> seb128: i guess we have to refresh the index after the deb is installed
<robert_ancell> G-S asks for new information after an install. I originally had it loading the index every time, but that seems inefficient
<seb128> robert_ancell, does it? it doesn't indicate it's doing so and it's not obvious...
<robert_ancell> seb128, after you install an app, G-S asks for the list of installed apps
<seb128> g-s seems to lack feedback on when it's doing things/waiting
<seb128> same if the apt lock is taken by another process
<seb128> it acts like if it was doing work
<robert_ancell> seb128, there is an issue with the theming where the loading bar is not shown
<seb128> yeah, I saw that one. but even if the bar was loading, if something else is having a lock on apt you can wait for ever
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, but there's nothing we can really do about that...
<robert_ancell> That's just apt being a bit shitty
<seb128> software-center/update-manager handle that better, they tell you they are waiting because something has a lock on the db
<seb128> so it's doable
<seb128> but it might be hackish, no idea
<attente> how does s-c detect the lock?
<robert_ancell> attente, aptd gives status information, it's probably in there
<robert_ancell> seb128, file a bug for a label as to why it's waiting!
<attente> via the dbus interface?
<robert_ancell> attente, yeah
<seb128> I should do that ;-)
<robert_ancell> attente, see transaction_property_changed
<robert_ancell> attente, see transaction_property_changed_cb rather
<robert_ancell> attente, your new gs_plugin_filename_to_app doesn't check if the number of tokens from the strsplit is what you expect...
<robert_ancell> and your g_spawn_sync can return FALSE but doesn't set error...
<attente> robert_ancell: yeah, i got a bit sidetracked with getting the app page to refresh properly..
<attente> thanks for catching those
<robert_ancell> desrt, has anyone ever proposed a g_strv_new, i.e. gchar **argv = g_strv_new ("foo", "--bar", "3", NULL);
<robert_ancell> I feel like I'm writing that sort of code all the time
<desrt> a common trick is to use split
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, but that doesn't work well if the contents are variables
<desrt> indeed
<robert_ancell> ie..  gchar **argv = g_strv_new ("foo", "--bar", some_user_value, NULL)
<desrt> why aren't you using gsubprocess?  :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, is it worth proposing or is it the dreaded glib feature creep?
<robert_ancell> I'm super glad g_strv_contains exists now
<robert_ancell> Was sick of writing that over and over...
<desrt> ya.. me too
<seb128> robert_ancell, is bug #1552074 one of the issues you fixed? the git commit have no bug reference/bt so not easy to say
<ubot5> bug 1552074 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_stack_set_visible_child_name()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552074
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm looking at that now, not fixed AFAIK
<seb128> k
<desrt> seriously, though
<desrt> GSubprocess?
<robert_ancell> desrt, sure, in that case, but there are others.
<robert_ancell> People end up using GPtrArray instead, which is a bit heavy
<desrt> or strv = g_new(char*, 4); strv[0] = ...; etc.
<desrt> which is kinda reasonable imho
<robert_ancell> yes
<desrt> but g_strv_new() is also kinda reasonable
<robert_ancell> well, I'd say it's leess than ideal
<desrt> i'd be happy to review a patch
<robert_ancell> ok
<desrt> but it's too late for this cycle
<robert_ancell> that's fine
<robert_ancell> it's not urgent, but it makes GLib easier to use
<desrt> imho it's not really great for this case
<desrt> since it will necessarily dup the input strings
<desrt> but meh
<desrt> hint: try to copy the valist to avoid doing multiple allocations
<desrt> ie: va_copy
<desrt> i guess you could do some speculation and alloca() as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1552918 seems to be something quite some users hit
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1552918 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_menu_model_get_n_items:gtk_application_window_update_shell_shows_app_menu:gtk_application_window_real_realize:_g_closure_invoke_va:g_signal_emit_valist" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> but in terms of how it will end up looking in assembly, the copy is definitely cleanest
<desrt> (and just to avoid roundtrips, don't forget): docs section addition, sentinal attribute
<desrt> you'll probably also get tripped up on the missing version macros.  feel free to submit a patch to add those =)
<robert_ancell> desrt, missing version macros?
<robert_ancell> i.e. defines for the latest version?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> since you're writing the patch against the not-yet-existent series-to-come...
<attente> is that the LIM/headerbar bug?
<ximion> seb128: btw, I found out why PK was percieved as slow: When it was tested initially, Ubuntu didn't have AppStream metadata, and in that case GS emits FindFiles() calls to PK, which cause a search for which pkg provides a specific filename - and those searches are super slow, even when using APT directly.
<ximion> with AppStream metadata present, GS has all the package information and only rarely needs to resolve a filename to a package. For packages, it will only emit a Resolve() call, and resolve calls are really cheap
<seb128> ximion, hey, k, so maybe that's a non issue then
<ximion> seb128: I ran into this myself yesterday on a Debian machine which had broken metadata
<ximion> was an enlightening experience on that matter
<seb128> ximion, what's the status of the appstream-glib issue/screenshots? seems like the bug is without activity since december :-/
<ximion> seb128: hughsie won't implement it, so someone else would need to do it
<seb128> what's the difference which makes it work on fedora?
<ximion> I wanted to quickly submit a match, but making this work requires passing around the media_baseurl parameter down to the parsing functions, which is a more invasive change
<ximion> so I wanted to have hughsie take a look at it first
<ximion> seb128: fedora is using the XML data, which doesn't know MediaBaseUrl and just duplicated the full url for every screenshot
<ximion> libappstream implements the DEP-11 spec correctly, so the only SC which is currently affected by this bug is GNOME Software (and potentially other stuff using libappstream-glib, but the only bug report I got was from GS so far)
<ximion> seb128: btw, technically implementing MediaBaseUrl isn't hard
<ximion> the "Origin" field in AppStream metadata works the same way
<seb128> I don't understand those details enough to get a clear idea of what's going on exactly
<seb128> but we need to get that fixed this cycle one way or another
<seb128> what do you recommend doing?
<seb128> is that something robert_ancell_ or attente or Laney are looking at?
<robert_ancell_> seb128, I'm aware of it, was hoping Laney was looking at it
<ximion> seb128: definitely fix appstream-glib to follow the spec ;-)
<seb128> that works if something is assigned/going to do it
<robert_ancell_> ximion, is there a bug with the information? We can carry a patch in Ubuntu if necessary
<seb128> which doesn't seem the case atm
<ximion> theoretically we could make the generator thow out some different version of the data, but that would have some annoying issues on the server side, e.g. we couldn't easily change the url of the screenshots and icons anymore
<seb128> could we just do whatever fedora is doing?
 * ximion doesn't like that
<ximion> robert_ancell_: no, the data is fine - just https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/issues/70 needs to be fixed
<robert_ancell_> ximion, ok, so it just needs someone to write the patch and convince hugshie this is the right thing to do?
<ximion> spec here: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/sect-AppStream-DEP11.html#spec-dep11-general
<ximion> robert_ancell_: jup - while convincing hughsie would not be hard :)
<ximion> (I hope ^^)
<robert_ancell_> ximion, oh regarding reviews in appstream. That doesn't make sense to me either - they seem too dynamic to be mixed in..
<robert_ancell_> And there could be many thousands of reviews
<ximion> robert_ancell_: jup, I don't want that - but specifying the protocol to get them in AppStream is something I would like
<ximion> jup, I am not sure if I misunderstood hughsie there
<robert_ancell_> ximion, that makes sense I guess
<ximion> we already have services in the spec: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-AppStream-Services.html
<ximion> because before hughsie introduced metainfo / appdata files, it was thought that every distro would simply implement the Debian screenshot server API
<ximion> and OpenSUSE even did that :)
<ximion> now, the screenshot service is only a fallback
<ximion> robert_ancell_: on the generator side, having MediaBaseUrl allows us to store the pre-generated metadata in a database and easily change the location of the screenshots server without regenerating all metadata or parsing all YAML and string-replacing the old url with the new one when altering it
<robert_ancell_> yeah, that makes sense if you want to mirror it I guess?
<ximion> also, this could later be used by distributions to have multiple mirrors for screenshots, or add a mirror pattern
<ximion> some people expressed interest in this, because not everyone has a powerful server or redirect service running for this
<ximion> jup, exactly
<robert_ancell_> desrt, could you have a quick look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/23ba6db9a4c30881ade44cef107a6dd5d76a41ef. Essentially, inside GApplication a GTK settings callback is trying to access app_menu_section, which is NULL even though it shoul be defined for the lifetime of the application.
<robert_ancell_> Was wondering if perhaps the callback has been called after dispose() somehow
<robert_ancell_> GtkApplication rather
<desrt> sounds likely
<desrt> robert_ancell_: the app_menu_section here is an attribute of the window itself -- not the app
<desrt> it is created in _init() of the window and freed in dispose
<robert_ancell_> aha
<desrt> so this looks like someone is trying to realize a window after it has already been disposed
<desrt> via gtk_widget_show
<desrt> bug is in whatever defines gs_application_activate() i'd say
<desrt> i'm guessing it holds a ref on the window so that it can show it again, but it doesn't prevent the window from being destroyed on delete
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-04
<robert_ancell_> attente, still here?
<ximion> robert_ancell_: thank you for implementing MediaBaseUrl!
<ximion> this patch looks exactly how I expected it to be - I also think it has a high chance of being accepted upstream
<robert_ancell_> ximion, yeah, it seems uncontrovercial
<ximion> I think I want to cherry pick those two patches you apply at Ubuntu for Debian as well :)
<robert_ancell_> I was hoping you would :)
<ximion> hughsie is releasing asglib so quickly, it sometimes doesn't make sense to even add patches because there will be a new release almost every week
<ximion> but those two are important :)
<ximion> I have an IRC log of hughsie requesting a feature like this a long time ago, and me rejecting it, btw :D
<ximion> (that was in 2013 ^^)
<ximion> (and it was a different implementation suggested there, but still it's a bit ironic :D)
<attente> robert_ancell: hi
<robert_ancell> attente, were your apt plugin changes sufficient for loading .debs directly? I was updating the changelog and wondering what it should say / if it should close a bug
<robert_ancell> But I've uploaded now
<attente> robert_ancell: they install the debs, but post installation, the app page doesn't refresh properly
<attente> robert_ancell: i wouldn't put it into the changelog yet
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> attente, btw, I think every g_variant_new_parsed commit you've made has broken something :)
<attente> robert_ancell: oh seriously?
<robert_ancell> attente, yeah, you dropped the () off the args to install/remove for APT
<robert_ancell> you sent ['a', 'b'] instead of (['a', 'b'])
<attente> ah, shit sorry...
<robert_ancell> np, just re-uploading now. I keep not testing your changes :)
<attente> the other one i think was ok
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi pitti
<ksamak> hey all
<ksamak> Trevinho: hey. i opened Bug#816652 in debian, which is about re-introducing compiz
<ksamak> and i'd like to have a couple opinions on that, particularly about upstream, and patches
<Laney> hello
<pitti> hey Laney!
<seb128> good morning Laney
<seb128> &pitti!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oui ! et toi ?
<pitti> ça va bien aussi !
<pitti> having some fun with subtle lxc changes which keep breaking autopkgtest
<Laney> hey pitti & seb128
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<Laney> happy friday!
<Laney> what's up?
<seb128> trying to wake up, good that it's friday, going to enjoy being in w.e tonight!
<Laney> party time?
<pitti> seb128: ah, you're going somewhere?
<davmor2> P A R T Y? Cause I gotta
 * Laney dances the macarena with davmor2 
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfHSMlX1mWY
<davmor2> Laney: that one is a special for you :)
<seb128> pitti, no, just in France visiting familly&friends
<seb128> also I'm a bit tired today so looking forward a good night and some relaxing ;-)
<Laney> davmor2: puts me to shame
<davmor2> Laney: no that is this guy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie-E-S9tUPA
<seb128> robert_ancell is doing a good job on g-s, daily batch of updates, now screenshots are displayed!
<Laney> mediabaseurl for the win
<seb128> opening local debs also work now, good job attente!
<seb128> why is evince not listed :-/
<seb128> I wonder if that has to do with the .desktop being in -common
<davmor2> am I the only one getting a weird redraw glitch?   It's like the screen kinda phases to the right slightly and then back again, only happens once or twice a day though
<seb128> davmor2, I don't know, I'm weird redraw/refresh issues for some weeks, it's like a flicker rather
<seb128> I didn't notice side shifting though
<seb128> so maybe not the same issue
<seb128> I'm->I've
<davmor2> seb128: that's it, it is a flicker but I noticed just that it is like it redraws over a few pixels and then goes no thats not right and draws it back where it should be it's really quick though so could just be seen as a flicker, are you on an intel gfx stack too?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> intel is crap in xenial for me though :-/
<davmor2> wonder if it is a driver issue
<seb128> like I've kernel error on vt switch
<seb128> or after starting a guest session and closing it and try to go to a vt they are missing
<seb128> with kernel errors in syslog
<davmor2> seb128: yeah I had a kernel panic when I unplugged the monitor hdmi connection
<willcooke> morning gang, gonna be around for a bit this morning
<willcooke> then gone around lunchtime
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> didn't expect you
<willcooke> I've got a couple of hours, so trying to finish reviews before the weekend
<seb128> good morning willcooke
<seb128> do you feel better?
<willcooke> still coughing
<seb128> :-(
<willcooke> but not sneezing as much
<ogra_> start smoking, the tar layer protects you
<davmor2> willcooke: morning looks like the dongles are in the hands of cyphermox so should be sorted.
<willcooke> davmor2, thanks!
 * Sweet5hark1 starts reading the lo-dicts FFe epic
<xnox> good morning! unity doesn't start for me today.
<xnox> and it's not just me today, guest session too
 * xnox blames nouveau interfeering with intel graphics, new x, new kernel.
<ogra_> stop using that old stuff, Mir is the future :P
<xnox> ogra_, mir does not do highdpi on my infinity screen
<ogra_> i wasnt aware adam does screens :)
<seb128> xnox, do you have any error in .cache/upstart/unity7.log?
<xnox> seb128, upstart constantly restarting unity7 doesn't help. it fails to get monitor0
<xnox> or some such.
 * xnox is rebooting.
<xnox> gnome shell doesn't start either
<seb128> seems like rather x-ish than desktop-shells-ish then...
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<xnox> wooW8sha
<xnox> argh!
 * ogra_ notes down
<seb128> xnox, new password time!
<xnox> yeah.
<xnox> ok, i've blacklisted nouvoue thing, updated initramfs, booted without splash (plymouth is borked)
<xnox> and that seems to work now.
<tjaalton> xnox: -proposed enabled?
 * xnox ponders what's wrong with plymouth... but i have password to change and things to do.
<xnox> tjaalton, no.
<xnox> (but running xenial)
<tjaalton> so you didn't get new x, just a bunch of pointless rebuilds
<xnox> ok. but i got new kernel.
<tjaalton> yes
<xnox> which to my surprise loaded and used nouveu
<xnox> which is b0rked
<tjaalton> you had nvidia installed but not built for this?
<xnox> nope. it's dual graphics laptop and i prefer just the intel ones
 * xnox don't care about graphics
 * xnox cares battery life
<tjaalton> ok, so nouveau didn't run before?
<tjaalton> i mean didn't load even
<xnox> correct. or maybe it was, but it was working =)
<xnox> to unbreak myself, i've purged xserver nouveau and blacklist nouveau
<xnox> which is possibly a too big of a hammer.
<tjaalton> ok
<xnox> tjaalton, what's the right way to opt into intel-only, when one has dual graphics?
<xnox> (including plymouth/initramfs/dkms & booted system)
<tjaalton> blacklisting nouveau probably works
<tjaalton> if the bios doesn't have a switch for it
<tjaalton> lenovo's do
<xnox> i'm on dell xps 15, i'll check
<seb128> is evince list in gnome-software for others? trying to figure out if that's a local issue
<tjaalton> xnox: could you verify the old kernel works, and the versions of working/broken
<davmor2> jibel, seb128, cyphermox: so upgrades from 14.04.4 to 16.04 are still blocked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1550741  looks like Brian is currently debugging it though.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1550741 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade failed - unauthenticated package (module-init-tools)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, not showing here
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<davmor2> seb128: not in software but does show in apps scope which is expected I guess
<seb128> davmor2, willcooke, thanks, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1553156
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1553156 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "evince not listed" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> davmor2, I've no ide about the release upgrader and how it consider things as trusted but if Brian is debugging it we should probably wait a bit and not duplicate work investigating the same thing
<xnox> tjaalton, possibly, later. good thought.
<davmor2> seb128: agreed just keeping everyone in the loop on it. Was requested to check it as it is a critical work flow for getting 16.04 on a system :)
<andyrock> "morning"
<seb128> hey andyrock!
<desrt> hello andyrock !
<desrt> you beat me :)
<andyrock> hey seb128 desrt
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> happy friday!
<desrt> good morning seb128 , and all
<desrt> happy friday!
<seb128> andyrock, is bug #1553165 something for you?
<ubot5> bug 1553165 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "unity launcher items stay as "installing" on errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553165
<Laney> hey desrt!
<desrt> hey Laney
<Laney> still keeping up with the jet lag
<Laney> impressed
<desrt> i'm slowly slipping.  getting closer to 7am than 6am :p
<desrt> i heard w.i.l.l.c.o.o.k.e is away today
<desrt> we should figure out how to take advantage of that
 * Laney 's fingers slip
<desrt> :D
<Laney> wonder why my systemd automount unit for an nfs share doesn't work under lxc
<Laney> it didn't work /at all/ to have the nfs share in fstab for the container either
<Laney> at least a non-automounted .mount unit is good
 * Laney thinks this yak is looking pretty good now
<ksamak> seb128: hey
<ksamak> seb128:  i opened Bug#816652 in debian, which is about re-introducing compiz
<ksamak> seb128: and i'd like to have a couple opinions on that, particularly about upstream, and patches
<ksamak> care to take a look?
<ksamak> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=816652
<ubot5> Debian bug 816652 in sponsorship-requests "RFS: compiz/1:0.9.12.2 [ITP:722451]" [Wishlist,Open]
<seb128> ksamak, hey, good work on that! I can have a look, unsure if I can help much/on what though
<seb128> davmor2, did you meant to post from bug #1553165 on the evince bug?
<ubot5> bug 1553165 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "unity launcher items stay as "installing" on errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553165
<davmor2> seb128: meh yes grabbed the wrong link
<davmor2> seb128: thanks for that :)
<seb128> yw!
<ksamak> seb128: well it's rather a matter of source format
<ksamak> since ubuntu would be upstream, debian would need proper versionning, with patches for fixes (i think you guys do re-versionning, right?)
<ksamak> so debian has to have its debian/source/format to 3(quilt)
<ksamak> it means there has to be a compiz_0.9.12.2.orig.tar.gz that stays the same.
<ksamak> do you know how/who manages that for ubuntu?
<ksamak> is it Trevinho?
<seb128> yes
<ksamak> ok then, i'll wait till he's available
 * Sweet5hark is out while -- will be back in the afternoon though.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, have fun!
<mitya57> ksamak, right, you need a Debian revision (i.e. add -1 in debian/changelog) and either 3.0 (quilt) or 1.0 format
<mitya57> ksamak, and if you need an "upstream tarball that stays the same", you can probably grab one from https://launchpad.net/compiz/+download
<mitya57> ksamak, also s/sid/unstable/ in the changelog and close the ITP bug :)
<ksamak> mitya57: hey
<ksamak> thanks for the help
<ksamak> but i'd generate the tar.gz, if James Cowgill didn't have that to say
<ksamak> I have noticed that instead of using patches, Ubuntu has been
<ksamak> creating "fake" upstream releases when fixing bugs. This isn't great
<ksamak> since the latest bugfixes are now only found in Ubuntu and aren't
<ksamak> easily split out for other distributions
<ksamak> --end quote
<ksamak> what do you think?
<ksamak> mitya57:  seb128
<seb128> no real opinion
<seb128> you use whatever you want as orig tarball
<seb128> you can use the same as the ubuntu archive ones
<seb128> or make vcs snapshots
<seb128> even if I agree that proper upstream tarballs are nicer
<seb128> but that's not a blocker to get a package going
<mitya57> ksamak, if you want to use something newer than the later official release, then at least add +something to the version, like Ubuntu does
<mitya57> ksamak, if you want an example of how other Canonical software is handled in Debian, take a look at:
<mitya57> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/libdbusmenu-qt
<mitya57> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/libaccounts-glib
<mitya57> And you may also want talk to bregma about a possibility to make a new official upstream release.
<bregma> ksamak, have you talk to the people who already have an Compiz ITP in Debian https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=722451 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 722451 in wnpp "ITP: Compiz -- Compositing "3G" window manager" [Wishlist,Open]
<bregma> or at least close that one?
<ksamak> bregma: yeah that's us.
<ksamak> ITP closes when first FRS is closed.
<ksamak> s/FRS/RFS/
<bregma> ksamak, did you push the packaging up to the repo on Alioth?
<ksamak> everything's there https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=816652
<ubot5> Debian bug 816652 in sponsorship-requests "RFS: compiz/1:0.9.12.2 [ITP:722451]" [Wishlist,Open]
<ksamak> even built packages
<bregma> ksamak, Trevinho, I'd strongly suggest doing an 0.9.12.3 upstream Compiz release so Xenial can differentiate from Wily and Debian can get the changes packaged nicely
<ksamak> bregma: that'd be nice indeed.
<ksamak> bregma: BTW, does anyone know onestone ( at compiz dotorg)?
<ksamak> he did a piece of cmake in compiz
<Sweet5hark> back
<bregma> hey wise people, we're poking around with Libertine and we've run into the problem of /usr/games not being in the default $PATH, anyone have a suggestion on the best practices for this?
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: stand up?
<kgunn> for SDoC
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: hangout hangs
<kgunn> :-/
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: maybe another invite helps?
<mitya57> bregma, /usr/games is in $PATH here, checked on a couple of machines
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: re-invited...do you see a ping?
<kgunn> are you a gmail user or thunderbird?
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: hmm? I read my canonical email with mutt
<kgunn> ah...
<kgunn> gmail will ping you live if you get a ho invite
<bregma> mitya57, did you check on your phone?
<mitya57> bregma, no, that was a desktop (and a server :))
<bregma> mitya57, any idea if would it be in $PATH in snappy?
<mitya57> No ideas about snappy, sorry :(
<bregma> hmm, maybe apps need to be wrapped in a shell session to pick up in-container environment settings...
 * bregma goes back to hacking at stuff
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: hey, so i notice in your yaml you've got source: ./libreoffice-build/
<kgunn> ...oh nvmd...i just thought through the why
<kgunn> if there's no debs to pull you really do have to build
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: there are multiple reasons for that, see the bug references in ./libreoffice-build/Makefile ...
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: ok...i was just thinking you could pull bins from the archive...but if debs aren't going to be supported going fwd...it kinda screws that idea
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: yeah, I dont think repackaging debs is really the goal here in the end -- it would make us hard depend on those.
<Laney> happy weekend!
<seb128> have a good w.e!
<ximion> Laney: currently merging the time patch for the dep11-generator
<ximion> I still need to look at the translations stuff more closely
<mhall119> Laney: is there a place on Launchpad to view the bzr branch for Xenial packages?
<mhall119> for example, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ace-of-penguins only shows up to wily, but AppStream is flagging errors that only exist in the Xenial source
<qengho> Oh man. "Booting ext4 root in a ZFS ZOL". I'm glad I have the weekend to think about that.
<Laney> mhall119: doesn't exist for xenial :(
<mhall119> Laney: ok, for now I've gotten this much working: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhall119/AppStreamTest
<mhall119> it's sorted by popcon "votes" which seems a better indication of user interest than all-time installs
<Laney> I thought popcon was broken/not updating/something for us
<mhall119> it includes every "main" package from DEP11Hints with icon errors, and then only those from "universe" that have a popcon vote > 1 (otherwise the list is twice as long)
<mhall119> Laney: it appears to be working for the time being
<mhall119> Last generated on Fri Mar 4 12:06:42 2016 UTC.
<Laney> does it get new submissions?
<Laney> anyway, it's not a big deal
<mhall119> no idea, but I'm going to assume so
<mhall119> it's better than nothing anyway
<Laney> ya
<Laney> thanks!
<Trevinho> ksamak: please ping me about that on Monday, I was off today, but I can do it next week
<ximion> mhall119: nice! XPM icons aren't per se invalid, the XDG icon spec permits them, but they have such a low quality that it was decided to not include them (they are usually not bigger than 32x32px, and we would have to upscale them to 64x64px - and we generally don't upscale images, so the result in SCs looks nice)
<mhall119> ximion: ack, I can change it to say "Unsupported format" to match the actual error
<ximion> mhall119: yeah, I just wanted to make sure that there are no complains in form of "the XPM icon is perfectly valid, why doesn't this work?" ;-)
<ximion> so people know why this issue actually happens
<ximion> Laney: I'm developing the updated appstream-generator here: https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator - unfortunately, it will take a larger amount of time to complete it (months?), so dep11-generator will stay around for a while (obviously)
<ximion> but the final rewrite will be much faster than the Python code, maybe we could even run it for every package entering the archive then, so I think this is worth the effort
<ximion> especially because the new generator will also support other distributions easily (yay for deduplicating work! - although I expect Debian and Ubuntu to be the primary users, still)
<ximion> mhall119: those shutdown.desktop, logout.desktop, example.desktop, etc. should probably not be in the metadata...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-05
<mhall119> ximion: they were in the DEP11Hints file, so they end up in my wiki output
<ximion> mhall119: take a look at https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream/Guidelines
<ximion> if you want to remove them from the output, you can simply add an X-AppStream-Ignore=true entry to their .desktop files
<ximion> that is also a valid way to resolve the issue
<ximion> also useful to hide *any* application which doesn't ship a metainfo file from the AppStream metadata, in case you don't want tomsthing to show up there
<mhall119> ximion: ack, I'll include that in the instructions when I write them
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-06
<madigens> hey, is it still possible to update the freetype package to 2.6.3 for xenial? 2.6.1 is good, but 2.6.2 contains some more fixes found by fuzzing that might be security problems. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/1521299
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1521299 in freetype (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.6.3" [Wishlist,Triaged]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-27
<pitti> Good morning
<sarnold> hey pitti :)
<pitti> hey sarnold, wie gehts?
<sarnold> pitti: sehr gut danke, und dir?
<pitti> prima, danke! had a nice and relaxing weekend with some gardening and long walks, yay spring weather
<sarnold> sehr schoen :D
<Sweet5hark> moin
<willcooke> hi gang
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Sweet5hark
<willcooke> morning didrocks, how are you doing?
<lan3y> supsupsupsupsuspuspu
<lan3y> why
<lan3y> WHY
<willcooke> :) mornnig Laney
<willcooke> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney Sweet5hark
<willcooke> My computer is very slow this morning.  Just worked out my backup is running.
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<davmor2> Morning all
<Sweet5hark> hey, everyone!
 * Sweet5hark had a good weekend: Shyly singing "ode to joy" with some 400 other people at the #pulseforeurope in my city on Sunday was a nice experience.
<davmor2> Laney: why did you go from sup to sus to spu?
<Laney> evolution
<Laney> hi willcooke hi seb128 hi Sweet5hark hi davmor
<Laney> 2
<Laney> HA
<didrocks> willcooke: really really busy and lack of sleep, but good! Yourself?
<didrocks> morning Laney, davmor2, re seb128
<davmor2> Laney: man seriously you couldn't hit tab to complete my nick ;)
<Laney> we had some late night pub times on friday, some friends got engaged
<Laney> there were shots
<Laney> and a one armed press up contest for some reason
<Laney> blergggg
<Laney> davmor2: you should be happy about the promotion to davmor1
<davmor2> Laney: davmor1 was in use when I installed SuSE Linux 6.3 waaaaaay back or I would of been from then on in davmor2 kinda stuck :)  it was SuSE that gave me the nick :D
<pitti> hey gang, much more life here than this morning!
<didrocks> good morning pitti!
<davmor2> Laney: their manual said to use the first 3 letters of your firstname, the first 3 letters of your surname and a number and davmor1 was already taken :)
<Laney> sounds like some company's username policy ended up in their manual
<Laney> hey didrocks, ahoy pitti
<pitti> sounds very close to "didroc[ks]" :)
<desrt> happy monday!
<davmor2> Laney: it was more a suggestion of a good username I assume more than a directive :)
<Laney> take surname, add a y
<Laney> if that sounds weird, try an i instead
<Laney> if *that* sounds weird, you're on your own
<seb128> hey desrt, pitti, happy monday
<pitti> Laney: "pitti" doesn't sound too bad indeed! :)
<desrt> morning seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hereux lundi à toi aussi !
<seb128> 'ci!
<desrt> hihi pitti, Laney, didrocks
<desrt> larsu says "hi"
<Laney> hi coworking space
<desrt> Laney: good job
<Laney> good weekend?
<desrt> Quite good yes :)
<desrt> + you?  what went down?
<Laney> apart from the aforementioned drinks: went to the library, went climbing, went to a film screening / meal about food sustainability at the 'small food bakery' down the road
<desrt> small food?
<desrt> like, tiny little croissants?
<Laney> i think it's more like local suppliers
<Laney> or possibly 'small' refers to the number of companies in the chain
<desrt> or the size of the batches?
<Laney> but also the actual size of the place too :-)
<Laney> http://www.smallfoodbakery.com/shorten-the-food-chain/
<desrt> uh
<desrt> shortening the food chain would involve the place being vegan :p
<desrt> they are curiously selective about which products they list the origins of
<Laney> not really my project to have a debate on
<Laney> you can probably find her contact details on the website
<desrt> not really interested in raining on her parade :p
<didrocks> morning desrt, say "hi" back to larsu
<desrt> it's bad enough when vegans go around telling other people about why they should be vegan... much worse when a non-vegan is doing this :p
<desrt> didrocks: hey.  getting used to your new life well?
<didrocks> desrt: depends, feel we got some regressions with the new features from lastdays :)
<didrocks> so, still in stabilization period
<desrt> "features"
<desrt> upgrades suck.  pin that shit :p
<didrocks> yeah, everyday he grows some
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> not sure we want to
<desrt> ya.. that would be pretty weird i guess
<desrt> sounds like you enjoy the adventure, in any case :)
<didrocks> indeed :-) and the term is well used!
<GunnarHj> seb128: In "Security & Privacy" in u-c-c two tabs (Security and Search) are missing. Is that intentionally?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, what ubuntu version?
<seb128> but no, if tabs were present and are not anymore it's a bug
<GunnarHj> seb128: Updated zesty
<seb128> GunnarHj, btw xenial langpacks update finally worked
<seb128> I was just looking at it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hey, great! :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm not using zesty, check with Laney if we can confirm maybe
<seb128> open a bug on launchpad in any case
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll open a bug.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it's on a activily-log-manager I think
<seb128> that's what provide that panel iirc
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ack.
<GunnarHj> seb128: But not the Security part, right? Password at suspend etc.
<seb128> you mean? the panel "security & privacy" or whatever it's called in english
<seb128> it's one set
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. Ok, so the whole thing is provided by the package you mentioned. Got it.
<Laney> I know about it
<Laney> You don't need to file a bug
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks for stopping me. :) Is it going to be fixed? (It was a docs team member who asked.)
<Laney> Sure
<GunnarHj> Ack.
<Laney> Thanks for reporting though!
<seb128> GunnarHj, seems like the ppa cronjob only updated "en", I need to look at that it feels buggy
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. Btw, langpack creation seems to still be disabled for zesty. Related?
<seb128> no
<GunnarHj> ok
<seb128> wgrant said he would enable it today
<seb128> export should happen tomorrow
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for letting me know.
<seb128> it was the free slot in https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<seb128> yw!
<GunnarHj> seb128: That schedule looks confusing to me. Waiting til you have sorted it out.
<seb128> GunnarHj, what is confusing you? (out of the fact that it's missing zesty)?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, after having looked at it again: Nothing.
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> GunnarHj: Well, you moved my brain state, so I just uploaded a fix for that bug. :P
<GunnarHj> Laney: Great, thanks for letting me know. :)
 * Laney updates face state
<Laney> ...that means I'm getting food
<didrocks> enjoy!
<davmor2> yay for having spare machines that reproduce kvm issues so devs can poke at is to their hearts content \o/
<davmor2> s/is/it
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: xps13 reproduced the no apps listed issue and Trevinho is poking at it now \o/
<seb128> good
<seb128> where did you discuss it?
<seb128> if there was a discussion between you and Trevinho on the topic I would have expected it to be on this channel
<davmor2> seb128: could give out access details on a public channel otherwise I would of :)
<seb128> you can discuss the issue on a public channel and send the cred on the side in a query you know? ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: which is what I just did :P
<seb128> cool
<davmor2> seb128, Laney, Trevinho: I ran the cd checker on the usb pendrive that came back clean and I ran the md5sums on my image to make sure that matched both came back matched, so the image and install should be good
<davmor2> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1666495 this was the original bug I filed so we just need to spread the love around to zeitgeist then right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1666495 in unity-lens-applications "[Zesty] No default apps shown on first start in kvm oem end user" [High,Incomplete]
<Trevinho> davmor2: yeah...
<Trevinho> davmor2: someone asked to review that zeitgeist change some time ago, but... I don't remember who mhmhm
<davmor2> I'm just glad you could tinker and find the fault :)
<Laney> Trevinho: which change?
<Laney> the systemd thing?
<Trevinho> Laney: yep
<Trevinho> Laney: that pre-start script fails on first run
<Trevinho> Laney: because of
<Trevinho> m.vala:38: Impossible to open database `/home/tester/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite': unable to open database file
<Laney> ok
<Trevinho> so... this causes the lenses not to work
<Laney> so just make it exit 0 in that case
<Trevinho> Laney: yep
<Trevinho> Laney: that's enough in fact
<Laney> that's what I would expect in the 'nothing to vaccum' scenario
<Trevinho> who did that upload so that can fix it quickly?
<Laney> dunno, just post a patch on the bug and I'll review it
<Trevinho> Laney: actually I'd create also the stamp file, so that the first time it shows up there's no vacuum to do, maybe
<davmor2> Laney: see I find all the funniest bugs
<FJKong> Laney: I have modify diff of pygtk and open-vm-tools
<Laney> FJKong: thx
<Laney> Trevinho: what stamp file?
<davmor2> Laney: we also discovered one for scaling in vnc desktop sharing too :D
<Trevinho> Laney: it creates a stamp file not to do the vacuum all the times
<Laney> in the wrapper
<Trevinho> which... works after restarting I think, but not all the times
<Laney> I would have expected a fix in the program itself
<Laney> then the wrapper will make the stamp file anyway
<davmor2> Trevinho: if you want a fresh install to double check things just let me know and I can set everything back up to the broken state and ping you back
<Trevinho> davmor2, Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/1666495/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1666495 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "[Zesty] No default apps shown on first start in kvm oem end user" [High,In progress]
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> what happened to checking if the file exists?
<davmor2> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1668309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1668309 in vino (Ubuntu) "Scaling on xps13 means only a part of the screen is visible at any time." [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> Laney: well the path is actually something that could change and in general we can't rely on that... Failing is fine for that tool. We've just to care the problem
<Trevinho> not* to care ...
<Laney> ?!?!?!
<Laney> it calls an internal function to get the path
<Laney> if that's returning the wrong thing something is quite off
<finexbeer> hi
<Trevinho> Laney: the tool is returning the right stuff, but it's fine to fail if the file isn't there I think...
<Trevinho> ok, we control both the script and the tool, but imho the tool should fail if called and there's no DB (if you consider it as a standalone thing that you also might run manually)
<Laney> well, that's a difference then, I would expect it to succeed personally (maybe while printing a message)
<Laney> you should be able to write a script "#!/bin/sh\nset -e\nzeitgeist-vaccum\nzeitgeist" and have that work on first run
<Trevinho> mh, if you prefer so... but in general, if you call a tool that has to do something in a file... And that file isn't there, is quite normal that it fails, unless you don't pass to it a flag to force on failure
<Laney> depends how you expect it to be used
<jbicha> Trevinho: did you see my ping about bug 1665902 ? since it seems loosely related to the current topic
<ubot5> bug 1665902 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Update zeitgeist to 1.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665902
<Laney> if you think calling it before the first run is normal then it's fine to treat that as a normal code path
<Trevinho> jbicha: ah, right... I actually saw it, but I wasn't able to find it again in the backlog
<jbicha> I only pinged by subscribing you to the bug
<Laney> Trevinho: jbicha: You can move the script into the packaging (make it call zeitgeist --vacuum instead of zeitgeist-vacuum) and then the patch is just modifying the dbus service file and systemd unit
<Trevinho> Laney: so I think merging jbicha change is better, then we should just update the script to call that command; using "-" in exec is still needed thogh
<pitti> jbicha, Laney, seb128: hm, I must say, not a fan of enabling tracker by default; it's a ridiculously heavy hammer for typeahead serach
<Laney> tracker?
<Trevinho> jbicha: can you take care of that?
<pitti> how expensive can it be to readdir() a single dir for typeahead search?
<Laney> Trevinho: If you don't care for my input then do what you want
<pitti> Laney: on -desktop@ (22.02.17 14:45 Jeremy Bicha      Nautilus 3.24 and dropping type-ahead search, adding tracker)
<Laney> pitti: We have a patch for that currently and it broke
<Laney> so... either someone updates it or we do without
<Trevinho> Laney: I do care... But if you see the "--vacuum" option is still returning non-zero if fails, so...
<seb128> pitti, hey, right same here
<Laney> and in the latter case then either we have tracker or we don't
<pitti> seb128, Laney: right, I was mostly curious whether you actually plan to enable tracker by default or not
<seb128> Laney, right, which is what pitti votes -1 for
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I understand that
<seb128> if I understand what he said correctly
<Laney> I'm just explaining
<pitti> not that I care personally still (pcmanfm works quite nicely), but IMHO this is absurd
<Laney> It's not a case of readdir being expensive, more a maintenance issue with the patch
<Laney> in Ubuntu's case anyway
<pitti> Laney: right, I'm mostly blaming upstream's design here
<seb128> Laney, what are you discussing?
<Laney> can't speak for upstream
<pitti> I do appreciate that maintaining this patch is too expensive
<pitti> AFAICS, the choice is mostly between "enable tracker by default" and "disable typeahead search by default"
<seb128> unsure what we are debating over
<jbicha> seb128: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-February/004849.html
<seb128> how typeahead is working or not?
<finexbeer> what makes ubuntu so special than adear linux distribution??
<seb128> jbicha, thanks that I knew
<seb128> but pitti point seemed mostly about tracker
<pitti> seb128: well, "debating", I was curious whether you plan to enable tracker by default or not
<seb128> not about typeahead
<seb128> right
<seb128> but Laney started explained the status of the typeahead patch
<seb128> so I was wondering
<pitti> yeah, and that's related
<Laney> I thought it was relevant?
<Laney> not trying to start any trollish debate or anything if that's what you thought
<pitti> jbicha's mail sounds like "if we drop the patch (understandable) and not enable tracker,then there's no typeahead search any more"?
<pitti> I could have misunderstood it; jbicha?
<pitti> i. e. I'm not trying to tell you "maintain that patch, d***it", but more like into an upstream direction of "what were you thinking!?" :/
<jbicha> csoriano told me that search in nautilus is slow without tracker so he recommended that tracker be enabled
<pitti> well, slow is okay
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm just not sure where you were trying to get at, it looked like you explained things that people here don't need explained so it felt weird
<pitti> everything is slow with tracker, so at least penalize the operation that actually needs it :)
<pitti> I was a bit afraid you were saying "it doesn't work at all any more"
<Laney> seb128: right, well this side discussion is derailing the main one so I'll step out now
<seb128> Laney, k, I should so the same
<Laney> bad 20 minutes for me, my zeitgeist idea was rejected and now this one
 * Laney goes back to polishing up a patch
<pitti> ok, sorry, seems I asked at a bad time
<seb128> Laney, did I reject anything? :-(
<pitti> (just saw jbicha's mail)
<seb128> it's just that we have 2 issues there
<seb128> - the typeahead patch needs ported or dropped
<Laney> pitti: nope, just my attempt to be helpful wasn't in fact so I step out now
<seb128> then jbicha proposal to enable tracker by default
<seb128> we could enable indexing while still having typeahead afaik
<pitti> this still sounds completely wrong
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I'm against enabling tracker by default
<seb128> it's a complex piece of code to maintain and has performances impact
<pitti> how can a single readdir() be worse than even asking tracker for filtering on a single dir (not even considering the irresponsible overhead of tracker in the first place)
<seb128> pitti, I think the issue is not readdir(), it's that nautilus search is recursive
<seb128> so if you enter "deb" in your userdir it crawls through subdirs
<jbicha> teh tracker maintainer claims that tracker's performance impact is less of a problem now according to his comments on bug 1666676
<pitti> uh
<ubot5> bug 1666676 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Enable tracker by default for Unity too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666676
<pitti> seb128: well, an one-level typeahead search sounds quite enough? but oh well, I figure there's little point in trying to swim against the stream here..
<seb128> pitti, well, I think the stream agree with you
<davmor2> Trevinho: I take it you have finished with the xps13 so I can take down the open port right?
<seb128> or at least I do and previous user feedback in launchpad suggests we are not alone
<Trevinho> davmor2: yeah
<jbicha> there's a checkbox in zesty's nautilus to turn off "search in subfolders" but I'm not sure that turning it off by default is better for users
<davmor2> no worries thanks
<seb128> jbicha, it still reads everything on disk to index
<pitti> yeah, there's a principal lower boundary of how efficient it can be
<seb128> jbicha, if we turn it off then there is probably no need of tracker, as pitti said a readdir() should not be slow
<Trevinho> jbicha: I'm trying to use your debdiff, but then quilt doesn't apply patches to me :o
<Trevinho> anyway if you can re-enable the script to call zeitgeist --vacuum instead and set the prestart script to that...
<Trevinho> it would be fine to me
<pitti> seb128, jbicha: yeah, and who would expect a fully recursive search with typeahead? normally typeahead searches in the things that are actually displayed, and that's just the dir itself
<pitti> fully recursive is still the "find" (Ctrl+Alt+F or so?) thing, and that's okay to be slow, isn't it?
<pitti> so mabye I just misunderstood the email
<seb128> pitti, upstream argument is that the full search is sorting results and so you don't need typeahead anymore since validating the first result of the search is an equivalent in their mind
<seb128> which I don't agree with
<seb128> I should probably give it another try, but last time I did it was not working quite as well as typeahead, especially the screen layour/content keeps changing as you type which is disturbing
<jbicha> the gnome3-staging zesty nautilus package has the broken type-ahead patch disabled but it still has the tracker patch
<jbicha> so you could compare with XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME nautilus
<jbicha> be sure to do 'pkill nautilus' or similar since nautilus like to keep running in the background
<seb128> k, I'm going to give a try to current zesty this week and play with that as well while I'm at it
<seb128> but I needs to step out for an hour or so now
<seb128> bbl
<GunnarHj> seb128: The langpack build seems to have worked for all the languages for touch.
<willcooke> night all
<davmor2> hey guys how can I figure out whay is triggering systemd-udevd to 100% all the time and why are the 22 of them running
<Kinu> Hi
<Kinu> can some one helo me out
<Kinu> help
<Kinu> I am facing some problem with the Bruetoth
<Kinu> bluetooth
<Kinu> I have installed lubuntu 16.04.2 yesterday
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-28
 * desrt yawns
<desrt> mvo: good morning :)
<desrt> slow morning =)
<desrt> didrocks: hej :)
<didrocks> hey desrt ;)
<didrocks> actually, already working for ~1h, just didn't connect until now :)
<desrt> nod.
 * desrt has been up with mascha since 6, started working ~7
<didrocks> 6! you early birds :)
<desrt> she has this sprint-type thing at work this week... very early to very late
<didrocks> now that Julie doesn't wake up at 6:30, 7:30 is early enough for me :)
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> "intense"
<desrt> "kaizen"
<desrt> wtf.  3rd email i've gotten in the past week or so from random trivial accounts i have (membership programmes, etc.) about "you need to reset your password now"
<sarnold> perhaps all of them were using cloudflare?
<desrt> thanks for giving me the correct thing to google :)
<desrt> they were all saying stuff like "you might have heard the news..."
<desrt> probably also explains why irccloud burned my sessions a few days ago
<seb128> hey desrt sarnold, re didrocks
<desrt> morning, seb :)
<sarnold> morning seb128 :)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> hey seb128!  The sun is out again!
<seb128> lucky you
<seb128> it was pourring down here this morning
<seb128> it stopped now but it's grey&windy
<seb128> they forecast the same for the rest of the week
<willcooke> I wonder, is it that everyone is quite happy to talk about the weather or has hanging around with Brits made you do it
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> morning
<willcooke> Don't get me wrong, it is a favoured topic for me :)
<seb128> I think it's not only the Brits
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> got some climbing action yesterday? ;-)
<Laney> good!
<Laney> nope, I went sunday so stayed home last night
<Laney> although now I realise that I won't get to go today
<Laney> because i'll be eating pancakes
<Laney> doh
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> looking forward the pancakes eating tonight :-)
<davmor2> Laney: won't we all :D  hmmmmmmm pancakes
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> no tennis for me this week though, winter lessons cycle is over and it's raining/windy so not nice to go play with someone
<seb128> hey davmor2
<Laney> https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/15937291_1254103734635952_4379775996593889516_o.jpg?oh=d5526fb3aa7effe38389af8be585bd68&oe=5943BF93
<davmor2> seb128: take up badminton
<seb128> davmor2, tennis can be played indoor as well, it's just that the club I'm going to doesn't have the facilities
<davmor2> seb128: yeah true
<Laney> pitti: BTW I think maybe slangasek is noticing/asking about https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/worker/worker#n341 in that bug
<pitti> Laney: ah, maybe -- I forgot about that part
<Laney> me too
<Laney> well, my spidy sense was tingling but I couldn't grasp why
<pitti> Laney: so maybe he did mean that, but hten his example was bad
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/l/linux should pretty much always have the kernel from -proposed
<pitti> err, no, I'm all confused
<pitti> noted so in the bug
<Laney> merci
<Laney> pitti: and more importantly, good morning :-)
<pitti> indeed, good morning to you to!
<seb128> duflu, hey, do you do you zesty/gtk-mir testing using the zesty version of gtk or the zesty-proposed one?
<seb128> lut pitti, comment ça va ?
<duflu> seb128: Pure zesty, not proposed
<duflu> seb128: Although I think dinamic (pixel) uses proposed
<seb128> duflu, could you test with proposed, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.22.7-1ubuntu3 has a stack of changes/fixes and it would be more relevant to know what's the status of that than from the old known-to-be-buggy version
<seb128> k
<seb128> just wanted to point that ^
<seb128> it's been blocked in proposed for a while due to some transitions
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, did you see bug #1666833 (seems an issue with new nautilus or gtk from the description)
<ubot5> bug 1666833 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Nautilus GTK overlay scrollbars never appear at small window sizes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666833
<Laney> no, but it does happen to me too
<seb128> thanks for testing
<Laney> there's something about shrinking views in 3.20.4
<Laney> that is on my list to update to anyway
<seb128> cool
<willcooke> Where did the d_idrocks privacy options go in control centre?
<seb128> willcooke, that was discussed yesterday afternoon here, L_aney said he uploaded a fix ... try upgrading?
<willcooke> oh wow
<willcooke> :)
<desrt> omg british peope
<desrt> good morning :D
<willcooke> Physic developers
<seb128> willcooke, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/zesty-changes/2017-February/008485.html
<seb128> I think
<willcooke> thanks seb128 - will try
<willcooke> morning desrt
<seb128> yw, thanks to L_aney!
<Laney> it's not out of proposed
<willcooke> I'm living on the edge
<willcooke> well, the edge of Xenial
<Laney> I didn't analyse that, but I would guess that it's because of ual
<Laney> :/
<willcooke> Laney, was the fix for Z?
<Laney> yus
<Laney> that bug doesn't affect x
<willcooke> Where were the settings in X then?  I can't find it for some reason
<Laney> security & privacy
<willcooke> http://imgur.com/a/IFU5J
<willcooke> am I blind, stupid, or something else
 * willcooke hopes it's something else
<davmor2> willcooke: I'm about to install x I'll see if I can confirm it
<willcooke> thx davmor2
<Laney> activity-log-manager: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-control-center-1/panels/libactivity-log-manager.so
<Laney> do you have that?
<willcooke> oh, no I dont
<seb128> doooh :-)
<willcooke> it's fine on this other X VM
<duflu> seb128: Sorry was in a meeting. Now it's EOD and I need to plough through email. I can't commit to much more right now
<willcooke> how the heck did I break that
<Laney> weird
<seb128> duflu, no worry, I'm not asking anything for you to do, just pointing out that testing outdated versions might not be what you want
<Laney> check apt log for when it got removed
<duflu> I just want zero emails before EOD :)
<seb128> duflu, it makes your work less useful
<Laney> yeah that patch totally fixes the bug
<Laney> it's your lucky day
<seb128> :-)
<davmor2> willcooke: I see Security and Privacy here
<willcooke> davmor2, thanks.  It's something I've done.  As usual.
<willcooke> sorry for the noise
<Laney> #managerproblems
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> I do wonder why it would get removed tho
<Laney> you should probably do the ol sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^
<davmor2> willcooke: out of interest you didn't force an upgrade on that vm did you?
<willcooke> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<didrocks> read the output! :-)
<willcooke> so maybe I uninstalled zeitgeist
<seb128> there you go
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> sorry :)
<Laney> got an appointment, back in 30 ish
<willcooke> ta ta
<duflu> And ta ta (sp?)
<Trevinho> Laney: what you want to do with that zeitgeist thing?
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean if we update to latest zeitgeist version (as per jbicha debdiff), that won't change much
<Laney> Trevinho: dunno
<Laney> get upstream to decide? :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: well, sure... Upstream has decided for now :-), but in the mean time we should fix the issue for ubuntu
<Laney> you're claiming to be upstream? https://code.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/+git/zeitgeist/+ref/master
<Laney> well, whatever, prepare a diff doing your thing and I'll upload it
<seb128> gnome-software :-(
<seb128> opened it from the dash, typed "record" in the search bar at the top, having an empty view with a spinning cursor for 30s now
<seb128> (xenial)
<willcooke> beep bepp bepp
<willcooke> stupid fingers
<willcooke> it's too cold in here
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 28 15:30:40 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic:
<seb128> _o/
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg (out), happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (hols)
<happyaro1> hey
<andyrock> hey
<Trevinho> o/
<Sweet5hark> hey
<willcooke> Fun fact - if you put in a holiday request for the past the system seems to auto approve it :)
<FJKong> ☺
<qengho> Cuss!
<FJKong> ☆
<willcooke> ok, let's begin
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> so mostly PTO for me
<andyrock> I worked on the chromium + mir thing
<andyrock> I'm debugging an issue with eglCreateWindowSurface
<andyrock> that prevent chromium to properly draw on mir
<andyrock> once fixed that we should get chromium rendered on top of mir
<willcooke> woo!
<andyrock> without input and event handling but better than nothing :D
<qengho> Oh man. The event-handling in Ozone.
 * qengho shudders.
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> andyrock, EOF?
<andyrock> well ozone on desktop if basicaly not ready yet
<andyrock> yep
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> just looking at gtk bugs under u8 and migrating the backend away from old deprecated mir api
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: desrt
<seb128> just curious but what's the status there?
<seb128> oh, sorry :p
<desrt> hey.  short week, and not super-amazingly productive.  mostly chasing a bunch of small issues, reviewing, etc.
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> seb128, you want to chat to attente now?
<attente> seb128: i think some of these bugs should be fixed by the package that's blocked in -proposed right now
<seb128> willcooke, well after meeting is fine, I just though it would be interesting to know where we stand with gtk-mir
<willcooke> oki, lets do it after then
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * verified bug #1550983
<dgadomski> * closed bug #1665018
<dgadomski> * reported bug and backported fix for bug #1666912
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1646585
<dgadomski> eof
<ubot5> bug 1550983 in One Hundred Papercuts "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<ubot5> bug 1665018 in cups (Ubuntu Trusty) "client tools ignore -h option without port number" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665018
<ubot5> bug 1666912 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu Zesty) "Invoking openvpn removed option --tls-remote" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666912
<ubot5> bug 1646585 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config replaces /etc/resolv.conf symlink with a hard file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646585
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hey
<FJKong> * #1566513 gnome-calculator: [SRU] Complex numbers are exponentiated incorrectly,
<FJKong>          it works on Xenial, so maybe should not do SRU.
<FJKong> * still on going:
<FJKong>     #1667355 merge gtk+2.0 2.24.31-2ubuntu1
<FJKong>     try to fix many trailing whitespace
<FJKong>     #1667353 merge aptitude 0.8.5-1ubuntu1
<FJKong> * another bug:
<FJKong>     System hangs at reboot/shutdown: A stop job is running for ifup for eth0
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. n-m captive portal detection preliminary setup and tests
<happyaron> 2. verification of n-m SRU, no regression found so far, also the reported regression was a false alarm according to the reporter
<happyaron> 3. dig in to a problem that when xkb module is enabled in fcitx, there's collisions with u-s-d's xkb settings, but we cannot disable xkb settings in u-s-d because fcitx cannot do that in login ui
<happyaron> 4. prepare fcitx component updates
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron , good news on the false-positive regression
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> oh hikiko is on a swap day
<willcooke> my bad
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> meow
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ spent a while coming up with an elaborate solution to #1630578, but then it couldn't work in reality because of something to do with threads and POSIX and the 1970s, so submitted a fix to do the dumb thing instead
<Laney> ∘ looked into trusty/armhf tests going missing; a forgotten apt update call
<Laney> ∘ helped apw get a system with a failing linux test to debug on
<Laney> ∘ some random investigations (e.g. looking at mariadb failures)
<Laney> • more fwupd testing, another round of proposed confinement changes from upstream - found a bug, think it's fixed now
<Laney> • look at new as-glib, find ABI break, fixed that upstream
<Laney> • review/merge/urge to fwd a change to gst-bad in zesty
<Laney> • nautilus 3.20.4
<Laney> • some reviews for FJ, still some more to do
<Laney> • fix activity-log-manager for new XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Laney> • some packaging review for new packages that Kylin want to push, gave them back a few issues to fix (e.g. don't use WebKit 1)
<Laney> • beta 1 release wrangling/publishing
<Laney> 😹
<willcooke> :)) thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> * Reviewed contributor's suggestion about a new-ish "field trials like official" build
<qengho>  flag. It was a rabbit hole, but he convinced me it should be ON.
<qengho> * Delayed security release because of ^that. Tests seem good. Re-sending to #security.
<qengho> * Gave feedback about Cr upstream Gtk3.
<qengho> * Chromium arm64 work. Cr is wedged in Z proposed because of new weird arch FTBFS.
<qengho> * to-do: Trusty linker failure.
<qengho> EOF
<Laney> qengho: did you notice that chromium is failing on zesty/arm64?
<Laney> ah
<Laney> you said that
<qengho> :)
<willcooke> :) thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> joined a bunch of meetings & discussions about snaps and desktop work
<seb128> • got a working xenial langpacks export \o/
<seb128> • spent some time bug triaging
<seb128> (note a fancy summary, but I basically spent a good part of the week reading through documents and mailing list discussions for some of the meetings)
<Laney> fsvo 'new'
<Laney> oops
<seb128> bah, missing the first "• " again
<seb128> (tomboy select/copy bug)
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
 * Laney starts on a previous blank line due to that
<Sweet5hark> - USN-3210-1/CVE-2017-3157 for precise, trusty, xenial (finally!)
<Sweet5hark> - various upstream code cleanup, resolved some broken memory management (among other things: found a 5 line function which was called from exactly one location and also had ... 4 lines of dead code)
<Sweet5hark> - reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess right now
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the hint, I should do that :-)
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: TheMuso
<seb128> Sweet5hark, DMB \o/
<willcooke> * An unofficial bug report from a member of the community about Mate panels not being accessible. I need to work out why at-spi is not being loaded properly in such isntances, but for now, I'm looking into adjust the systemd unit I added to at-spi2-core to work with Mate as well as Unity.
<willcooke> * Discussions with Konrad about various PulseAudio bluetooth fixes we might want in Xenial.
<willcooke> * Made more notes locally about possible things to look at fixing in tie for 17.04. Will look for bugs etc in the next week or so and tag appropriately.
<willcooke> #topic tka,[[eter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: tka,[[eter
<willcooke> - ippusbxd: Some more tests for networking.
<willcooke> - Google Summer of Code 2017: The Linux Foundation is accepted as mentoring organization for 2017. 6 students selected up to now for the Common Printing Dialog, one student of last year will work on the pdftopdf CUPS filter, so if all works nicely we have 7 students for OpenPrinting.
<willcooke> - OpenPrinting Summit 2017: This year's Summit will be only a virtual meeting, via phone and WebEx.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Some more improvements to the Remmina snap
<Trevinho> · Fixed some crashes in unity from e.u.c
<Trevinho> · Fixed a lockscreen (minor) security issue with custom option and scaling
<Trevinho> · Debugged and found a problem in zeitgeist + systemd causing unity dash not to work (proposed fix done, but we're discussing on that)
<Trevinho> · Debugging some problems with classic snaps + desktop-helpers
<Trevinho> · Next-cloud client snap fixes
<Trevinho>   /EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-28 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> And we're done pretty much.
<willcooke> Anyone got any other B?
<willcooke> going once
<qengho> Laney: The arch isnt new. What's new is the attempt to build desktop Cr on ARM64. No one else is trying. Upstream doesn't support it either.
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> sold
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 28 15:50:17 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-02-28-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks!
<attente> thanks
<Laney> qengho: I meant that the failure has been in z-proposed for a while (December?)
<willcooke> seb128, attente - sorry to cut you off there, do carry on
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> attente, willcooke, I was mostly wondering if we have a list of feature gaps/known issues limitations in the mir backend (due to the backend or mir itself) and where we stand
<attente> seb128: status-wise, there are some pretty obvious bugs still. i'm not sure if you tried the ppa or the package in z-proposed
<attente> seb128: if you're wondering about big-ticket items, drag and drop is a big one
<attente> i'm still working on the migration away from some deprecated mir api, but the branch i have has some regressions and i'm not sure if it's because of gtk or if it's because of mir
<Laney> ximion: ok if I upload the new asglib with the ABI fix?
<Laney> to exp?
<ximion> Laney: to exp is fine
<ximion> btw, I recently fixed some corner-case bugs in AppStream - there will be an upload to unstable at some point, with the appropriate FFE
<ximion> (definitely something Ubuntu will want too)
<Laney> k, requestsync is your friend there ;-)
<jbicha> ximion: wine1.6/xenial-proposed still shows up as "Configure Wine" instead of "Wine" in gnome-software :(
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/307535788/wine1.6_1%3A1.6.2-0ubuntu14.1_1%3A1.6.2-0ubuntu14.2.diff.gz
<jbicha> what's our plan with uploading newer gtk3.22 and content-hub/s390x?
<ximion> jbicha: This is weird - the AppStream metadata looks 100% correct: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/data/xenial-proposed/universe/Components-amd64.yml.gz
<ximion> jbicha: maybe ensure that you have no leftover metadata in /usr/share/appdata, /usr/share/metainfo and /var/(lib|cache)/app-info
<ximion> and if there really is nothing interfering, it's probably a good idea to file a bug against GNOME Software, with a verbose log of GS loading attached
<ximion> (killall gnome-software ; gnome-software --verbose)
<ximion> could be a bug in GS or appstream-glib#
<ximion> or of course in the archive data not being equal to what asgen produced, I haven't tested that yet
<attente> jbicha: i'm not sure about the u-a-l/upstart status, but there's a newer upstream release of gtk 3 that has all of the patches from the original upload. so maybe you want to remove them from debian/patches and use that instead
<jbicha> attente: yes, that's done in our bzr branch, I'm just wondering whether I should go ahead and upload that now or if we want to disable mir for gtk3/s390x temporarily
<attente> jbicha: upload the newer gtk? won't that still have the same problem with content-hub/s390x?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> or I could just keep waiting
<attente> yeah, i don't know... i guess it depends on if tedg thinks the u-a-l/upstart stuff might take a while
<attente> i think Laney would vote to wait too though
<Laney> I would rather wait, but it sucks to keep your work out of the release
<attente> i'm fine with waiting. there are other bugs to look at still
<Laney> I saw a branch, don't know if it's close to being ready yet
<Laney> would be good to know that to help us decide
<attente> this one, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/rm-rf-upstart/+merge/318039
<Laney> sounds right
 * Laney was just stalking launchpad
 * attente sees lots of red and green chunks
<Laney> don't fear change
<Laney> change fears YOU in fact
<attente> :o
<tedg> attente: Laney: My hopes are that those will get finished up today, then review and QA, and out by the end of the week.
<tedg> Hand wavy timeline
<attente> tedg: nice, thanks :)
<Trevinho> Laney: back to that zeitgeist thing, I didn't want to claim that I'm upstream, but that upstream has taken the same solution, so or we change it or we ignore the return value...
<Laney> right
<Laney> Trevinho: Just do your thing if you want
<Trevinho> Laney: we can fix upstream too, eh... it's just matter of solving the problem
<Trevinho> Laney: I posted a debdiff with that, but if we also want to move to latest zeitgeist git (just few changes), I can prepare a new one unsing zeitgeist --vacuum instead
<Laney> Yeah, one on top of 1.0 would be good
<Laney> you can move the maybe-vacuum thing out of a patch to a file in debian/
<Laney> that will mamke it easier
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, the jbicha debdiff for some reason doesn't seem to apply to me, so I guess I've to redo the things
<Trevinho> Laney: also you might want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/unity7-wants-ups/+merge/318517
<Laney> Trevinho: nice
<Laney> wait
<Laney> why not the same for usd?
<jbicha> ximion: I did a rm -rf /var/lib/app-info/ so how do I get it to rebuild that directory?
<willcooke> pancake time!  Night all
<Laney> night!
<davmor2> pancake overload
<ximion> jbicha: just run sudo appstreamcli refresh
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-01
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<duflu> Afternoon for others
<duflu> Autumn for some :)
<b4n> hi!
<b4n> andyrock: re. a11y shortcuts:
<b4n> if using XI2 "normally" doesn't really work, would we have another, possibly transitional, solution?
<b4n> a separate plugin providing shortcuts handling for a11y tools, based off AT-SPI (meh, the API doesn't look good), or XI2 (maybe in another process)?
<b4n> or maybe allow Actions to be triggered remotely through a socket/DBus/whataver API, so a separate app could take care of the event handling and control Compiz?
<b4n> for specific things obviously
<b4n> I kinda like the idea of remote control, but it might raise a question on how to avoid bad interaction between Compiz's normal handling and remote commands if they happen roughly at the same time.  But it cuold ismply not be handled specially and the setup should make sure not to trigger the same thing that compiz already does
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> parump pump pump
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney davmor2
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<seb128> enjoyed the pancakes?
<davmor2> seb128: still full of pancake
<andyrock> b4n, that could work but hard to implment
<andyrock> *implement
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> and hey all
<andyrock> :D
<b4n> hey andyrock
<b4n> andyrock: do you have any acceptable idea that would work and be reasonable to implement?
 * willcooke checks the time
 * willcooke . . o O (Hmm. Before noon)
<willcooke> Hey andyrock :DD
<seb128> willcooke, it's tea time!
<willcooke> seb128, \o/
<seb128> but that's not saying a lot for you right?
<willcooke> lol
<seb128> it's always tea time in the u.k
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> but yeah, what's up with italians being awake in the morning?!
<seb128> next Trevinho is going to say hello?
<andyrock> ahahaahah
<seb128> :-)
<andyrock> b4n: I would suggest you to understand why xi2 with CompScreen::dpy() does not work
<b4n> andyrock: hum, okay.  i'm afraid i'll have to learn a lot about all that before I can start to understand anything, but well ^^
<Trevinho> hi seb128 :-D
<seb128> see! what's going on here?!
<seb128> hey Trevinho :-)
<willcooke> WHHAAAAAAAAA
<Trevinho> ahah..
<b4n> andyrock: but then, it's theoretically possible to get both X and XI2 events together in the same loop without conflicts?
<andyrock> yep
<Trevinho> It's just that we're not morning speakers :_D
<andyrock> i still need to get my coffee
<davmor2> seb128: no tea time is afternoon/evening not morning, Morning is Elevensies
<davmor2> willcooke: Elevensies time :D
<b4n> andyrock: okay.  I'll try and look into that, but no promises given my current X event expertise ^^
<willcooke> davmor2, I'm still washing down the Marmite
<davmor2> willcooke: oh you're one of those are you ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: about that unity7.service, you want also uss in wants?
<willcooke> davmor2, is this the start of a civil war?
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean, I thought it not being there causing more serious problems, but... well, at leas something is there
<willcooke> davmor2, look at the state of this:  http://imgur.com/a/klgo9
<Trevinho> probably the one that is making unity the less usable is anyway BAMF
<Laney> hey seb128 willcooke andyrock davmor2 Trevinho
<Trevinho> willcooke: Oh... I want the store to sell them again!!!
<Laney> Trevinho: It's alright if it crashes and restarts isn't it?
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah! The only sell the grey ones now :(((((
<Laney> better than crashing the session anyway
<Laney> or?
<Trevinho> willcooke: Mine is still in pretty good state (lovely washed with hands for years)...
<Trevinho> but I'm always worried that someone could break it
<willcooke> Trevinho, wise!  I chuck mine in the dishwasher every day :)  Plus my wife broke my grey one :/
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh, I didn't want to be her in that moment :-D
<Trevinho> Laney: well, no it's not better... I loved the idea that unity didn't start if these prereq were not there
<Trevinho> so that we couldn't give a broken state
<Trevinho> but, it seems we can't have both cases (i.e. if a component then crashes, the everything follows)
<Trevinho> Damn, I knew I should have gone to ski this morning... http://imgur.com/a/rHgPF :|
<davmor2> willcooke: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AoE68cz63OUescCRiR9W4QG4I9aORLVrig/view?usp=sharing My mug is more evil than yours :D
<willcooke> LD
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> Trevinho: Not better?
<Laney> Right, well, if you think that crashing the session is better then Requires is what you want...
<Trevinho> Laney: it's not better... it was a trade off.... I wanted to make start unity7 to ensure it starts all the rest, but that leads us to this situation, where something crashing, causes the world to explode
<Trevinho> so.... I agree it's just better to move everything
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> maybe there's some way to achieve that
<Laney> but then you get: ups has a crash bug on startup -> can't start the session
<Trevinho> Laney: which, for ups is also.. okeish... you're just going to miss indicators, but bamf or uss, it would just bring something that you can't work with
<Trevinho> Laney: anwyay, I've pushed the wants-only version, so if you're fine with that. please give your coin
<Laney> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Laney> usd is probably different, you're right
<Laney> it's not really a working session without that
<Laney> but I don't know how to achieve this
<Laney> unless we give it an OnFailure= that does something nice maybe
<Laney> something to think about
<Laney> thanks for pushing! can you give me the link again please?
<Trevinho> Laney: I instead wanted to make the session to crash when unity in locked state and unity crashes
<Trevinho> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/unity7-wants-ups
<Laney> that would be good too
<Laney> maybe something with BindsTo and the target could help there
<Laney> not sure atm
<Laney> Trevinho: should be RequiredBy=ubuntu-session.target, no?
<Laney> the session itself isn't valid without unity7, but unity7 is (arguably) valid without those other things
 * Laney approved, feel free to fix that as you like
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, we discussed with pitti too... the idea was to define a unity-locked target and that would cause to change the relationship with th esession
<Laney> Trevinho: If you didn't get far on the zeitgeist diff, I can do it quickly
 * Laney wants to upload this
<Trevinho> Laney: I can do it after lunch...
<Laney> nah, don't worry about it
<Trevinho> Laney: as you prefer... you also move to 1.0?
<Laney> yeah
<Trevinho> good
<Laney> I take the other diff and apply your fix
<Trevinho> Laney: jbicha one?
<Laney> yeah
<Trevinho> good...
<Laney> wonder what work they're having done next door
<Laney> lot of banging
<davmor2> Laney: You're assuming it is work, they might just enjoy annoying you with banging
 * Laney sniggers
<Laney> fnrrrrr
<Trevinho> Laney: nice work with that
<Trevinho> (not speaking of your neighbours :-D, but of zeitgeist)
<Laney> heh
 * Laney hugs Trevinho 
<Laney> thanks for the debate
<Laney> :P
<Trevinho> Laney: you should get involved in Politics too :-D
<Laney> heheh
<Laney> close enough to that with bike stuff sometimes
<Laney> anyway it was hard to test the iso in a clean state
<Laney> but i think it worked, will know for sure tomorrow
<seb128> bah, "issue of the day" today, can't switch between sessions without getting my gpu locked/graphical corruption or my user session being closed for some $reason :-/
<seb128> it's not specific to today, just happened to try to test a bug on the greeter
<seb128> intel support of that old gen quite regressed over years :-(
<Laney> :(
<b4n> andyrock: do you have an embryonic patch that adds the non-working XI2?  It would probably save me some initial research
<Trevinho> seb128: now that libappindicator3-1 SRU is in xenial, you can use that as stage-package in the gnomeruntime...
<seb128> Trevinho, great, thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: still using the remote part will save you to use "prime:" to clean the unneeded files though ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, you are quite insistant on that :p
<seb128> Trevinho, convince Didier, he's the one maintaining the helper
<seb128> oh, that would be in the runtime
<Trevinho> seb128: ahah, well, he was fine for the helper actually (and two PRs got merged, and then reverted because of troubles)... But snapcraft has some issues with remote of remotes... not for the runtime though
<seb128> k
<seb128> well I still think we should bundle too much, we can revisit if there is user demand or if we see it's creating issue
<seb128> but there was no sign of that so far
<jbicha> qengho: is there a particular reason why Ubuntu's Chromium sets use_gconf=true instead of false like Debian?
<Laney> night!
<willcooke> night laney
<willcooke> and night from me o/
<seb128> night Laney
<seb128> & desktop
<seb128> see you tomorrow!
<qengho> jbicha: as I recall, it's to get access to display-density information in settings.
<jbicha> qengho: do you want me to file a bug? I'd like to not have gconf installed on my computer any more
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-02
<desrt> happy thursday!
<ricotz> damn, I was hoping it is friday
<Laney> morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey desrt ricotz Laney davmor2
<desrt> seb!
<desrt> Laney!  davmor2!
<desrt> is everyone just on UK time now, or what?
<seb128> I usually start around 7:30 european and deal with the night backlog, emails etc until ~9
<seb128> then get something to eat/coffee and come back to work&IRC when u.k joins
<davmor2> seb128: that's only cause you want to look busy when the boss joins right ;)
<seb128> because greetings on IRC is busy work right? :p
<davmor2> seb128: maybe not busy but important :D
<seb128> also what boss?
<seb128> willcooke still didn't say hey :p
<seb128> some extra minutes to slack before pretending to be at work!
<davmor2> seb128: that's it just take it easy till the real work kicks in :D
<willcooke> o/ OTP
<davmor2> seb128: you ever notice how these managers always have an excuse
<Laney> hey davmor2 seb128 desrt
<desrt> willcooke: i hope your phone is tasty!
<Laney> willcooke: default wallpaper reminder ping reminder ping (& contest?)
<willcooke> Laney, thanks.  Spoke to Marcus this morning about it actually :)
<willcooke> Laney, (but only because c_yphermox reminded me yesterday)
<Laney> win
<davmor2> willcooke: you didn't read my zesty testing report that listed it too then :P
<willcooke> davmor2, seriously - it's top of my list, I'm going to get to it this afternoon :)
 * willcooke <- not even lying 
<davmor2> willcooke: I think the biggest issues I hit once I reproduced on hardware and was able to give devs access to are now on the fix :)
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> Laney: did you say you wanted the zeitgeist landing in today if so I can give that a quick test and see if it is working on the latest image?
<Laney> davmor2: it is there, works for me http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/apps.png but feel free to check
<davmor2> Laney: nice thanks
<davmor2> Yay I see dead people.....oh wrong script......I see apps in scopes and all sorts on the live session let's do an install and test it there too \o/
<xnox> <xnox> jbicha, can you build gtk3 without mir on s390x?
<xnox> <xnox> and hence without content-hub, ubuntu-app-launch, mir.
<xnox> <jbicha> xnox: yes, but I'd like the Desktop team to approve that
<xnox> <xnox> jbicha, i'm sure they don't support mir on s390x =)
<xnox> <jbicha> xnox: could you reask in #ubuntu-desktop?
<xnox> seb128, ^^^
<xnox> bregma, ^^^
<Laney> ted_g said he thought that ual would be done this week.
<seb128> what Laney said
<bregma> xnox, I confirm we don't support Mir on s390x because finding one of them mainframes with the appropriate graphics acceleration hardware is challenging at best
<Sweet5hark> hardware refresh ordered ;)
<Sweet5hark> (lenovo germany dropped their prices by 10%, hard to resist that -- and yes, I know quite well, there might be new models out at MWC today still. I dont care ;) )
<xnox> Laney, i am all for u-a-l systemd-only port we need it everywhere.
<xnox> but as per above, we really don't need mir enabled gtk3 on s390x
<Laney> We don't need arch-specific hacks in the source either
<Laney> Plenty of hacks for upstart/s390x all over the archive already
<xnox> true
<Laney> I just think it has the stench of technical debt and if we can use this to leverage a fix then we should
 * Laney whispers (obviously we wouldn't want to release like this ...)
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, link?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, this is relevant to my interests
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: e.g. http://shop.lenovo.com/de/de/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t460s/
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: I hope lenovo does not do some location based redirect crap.
<didrocks> no, I can see "Wie konfiguriert" :)
<willcooke> and a docking station for it too \o/
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: see this "eCoupon: LASTCHANCE" stuff giving some 150 -200 EUR discount.
<willcooke> Still got a few months to wait
 * Sweet5hark decided to go with an i5 instead of an i7. I will see how that works out. If I need compile power for a sprint or something I will add a NUC with a good i7 or a Ryzen later.
<Sweet5hark> thus: for a simple 2 day conference -- less than 2 kg notebook. for a sprint, have the NUC checked in and have a proper CPU and something that can actually push away the heat. (my current i7 is fast for 5 minutes, then it is throttled b/c of heat. I dont imagine a 14" thingie to be better at getting rid of heat)
<Laney> wohohoh
 * Laney forgot to eat food
<seb128> Laney, no worry, dinner is at the corner now
<davmor2> yay apps I tell you \o/
<davmor2> willcooke, Trevinho, Laney: looks like the patch worked \o/
<Trevinho> yay
<jbicha> thoughts on bug 1669138 ?
<ubot5> bug 1669138 in aisleriot (Ubuntu) "Don't use gconf in aisleriot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669138
<seb128> jbicha, it's only a game so I would +1 changing the platform config
 * Laney patches davmor2 
<davmor2> Laney: great now I can break more things.....didn't think that one through entirely now did we :P
<Laney> might get to ride my bike in non complete darkness during the week
<Laney> praise be
<Laney> dunno though, have had to put the light on
<davmor2> Laney: Wait till March 21st
<Laney> stay indoors until then?
<Laney> that's fine
<Laney> just ship me some climbing holds
<davmor2> Laney: no just don't go riding a bike without lights till then, and even then I'd put lights on it and turn them on
<Laney> O_O
<davmor2> Laney: it's just safer
<Laney> haha
<Laney> thanks for the safety tips
<Laney> i'd never thought about using lights!
 * Laney cancels the daily 10 kilos of carrots
<Laney> night!
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-03
<desrt> hihi happy friday
<b4n> hi!
<b4n> andyrock: hey, sorry to continue bugging you about it, but do you happen to have any code left for the XI2 attempt I could base my efforts on/get inspiration from?  I didn't yet dived into this, but I really expect it would save me a fair share of trouble :)
<willcooke> BOOM! Friday
<willcooke> And it's 1994 day on 6 Music today
<Laney> bzzt
<Laney> oh I heard them trailing that
<desrt> hai laney!
<hikiko> hi all :)
<Laney> hey desrt, hey hikiko, hey willcooke
<Laney> happy friday!
<willcooke> \o\ /o/
<Laney> got weekend plans?
<willcooke> Knocking down two old sheds and buying a big new one!
<willcooke> Woo!
<willcooke> #shedding
<Laney> nice
<Laney> a worthy endeavour
<willcooke> How about you, anything good going on?
<willcooke> also: can I take a screenshot of the lockscreen?
<willcooke> answered my own question, yes.
<Laney> hopefully get down the 'lottie
<Laney> supposed to sing with a friend at folk club, so we need to practice doing that /o\ /o\ /o\
<willcooke> nice!  Good luck
<willcooke> very brave
<Laney> for the audience
<willcooke> :))
<hikiko> willcooke,
<hikiko> you can
<hikiko> ssh to the machine and run:
<willcooke> and indeed I have :)
<hikiko> oh ok
<hikiko> :p
<willcooke> I just ran sleep 10; gnome-screenshot and then locked the machine :)
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> I did it with image magick
<hikiko> through ssh
<hikiko> more complicated :p
<hikiko> cool :)
<willcooke> :))
<hikiko> Trevinho, ping! :) did you have the time to check the lowgfx?
<Trevinho> hikiko: hey I gave a look, but sorry I'm off till monday lunchtime... I'll try to give a look to it in the weekend though.
<hikiko> Trevinho, I am sorry, I didn't know you are off!
<Trevinho> hikiko: no problem.. It was something I decided just few days ago :-O
<Laney> Trevinho: going to the beach?
<seb128> hey again desktopers
<willcooke> hi seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> how is desktop land doing?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> we missed you earlier!!!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> I missed you guys as well!
<seb128> was travelling to France, spending ~ a week there
<Laney> nice
<Laney> the wine levels were running low
<Laney> good journey?
<didrocks> the wine prediction device, real IoT device on your rpi :)
<didrocks> predictive level through tensorflow
<didrocks> ETA to the closest winery
<didrocks> shorted path through google maps
<didrocks> shortest*
<didrocks> managing traffic on the road
 * didrocks registers a brand
<didrocks> (hey guys btw ;))
<willcooke> There's a Kickstater I can get behind
<willcooke> *starter
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> yeah, journey was alright
<Laney> hey didrocks ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: nope... Could be beach, but I weather isn't great. In andyrock's Barcelona by the way!
<Laney> nice!
<Laney> bloop
<ogra_> meep
<Laney> k, have a good weekend all
<Laney> xoxox
<seb128> Laney, you as well!
<willcooke> night all, have a good weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-04
<dobey> TheMuso: hi. not sure if you participate on askubuntu, but you might be a good person to answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/889349/adaptive-software-on-ubuntu-for-the-blind :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-26
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<oSoMoN> ricotz, test packages for the 5.4.5 update revealed problems, I'm working on those
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, I imagined
<oSoMoN> still targetting pushing out an update today
<ricotz> I haven't pushed rebuilds with this fix
<oSoMoN> good
<ricotz> I will probably just use the complain patch
<ricotz> avoids problem with updates too
<oSoMoN> that should be safe for now
<ricotz> maybe just do the same
<ricotz> btw, successful build on trusty :)
<oSoMoN> well done!
<ricotz> and https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=wip/ubuntu-devel-6.0
<ricotz> when you create the 6.0.2 tarballs make sure that orcus 0.13.3 is actually included
<oSoMoN> ok
<ricotz> looks good http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libreoffice :)
<Laney> AHOY!
<willcooke> hoy
<willcooke> How's the beast from the east laney?  Not even a frost here
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> bit of a light dusting of snow
<Laney> wouldn't call it beastly just yet
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, willcooke
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> you well?
<oSoMoN> I'm good yeah, had a relaxing week-end with my mother paying us a visit
<oSoMoN> you?
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney flexiondotorg oSoMoN ricotz
<seb128> good w.e everyone?
<oSoMoN> good morning flexiondotorg, seb128
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> not bad, went to the allotment and burned a load of stuff
<Laney> me make fire
<Laney> ug ug
<oSoMoN> ricotz, https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=8f3671c72501baad7895821585e44a16c5482f4f is what was missing. I had incorrectly assumed that dh_apparmor would generate the snippet to unload the profiles (or maybe that -r would unload a loaded profile if it had been disabled)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ah, I see
<Laney> oSoMoN: you should probably check that apparmor_parser is on the system and/or that the profiles are loaded before doing that
<Laney> preinst is a weird place
<Laney> or || true it or something
<oSoMoN> Laney, I've checked that apparmor_parser -R {notloadedprofile,invalidprofile} returns 0
<Laney> it's more that it's hard to know if apparmor_parser will be installed at all
<oSoMoN> right
<oSoMoN> I'll add a || true for that
<Laney> ♥
<oSoMoN> https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=498bc2c02526a1298379365130e95390582df2d7
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<darkxst> I am going to take a look at the gnome-session update, do we want to keep the gnome-session-properties app?
<darkxst> if so, perhaps it would be easier to split it out into its own repo, rather than maintianing the rather large quilt patch delta?
<seb128> hey darkxst
<seb128> that might be worth asking about on the community hub discussion about 3.28
<seb128> since we are transitionning to a new desktop and quite some features are going to be missing anyway I don't think that one is the end of the world to not have
<Nafallo> morning
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<darkxst> hey seb128 , sure will do
<seb128> thx
<darkxst> I also think we might be able to drop a bunch of pathces in there although may require a mini transition of sorts
<darkxst> I will file a bug for those later in the week
<seb128> update_output from proposed migration is always going to be chinese for me :/
<seb128> the section "Trying easy from autohinter: gnome-control-center/1:3.26.2-0ubuntu5 network-manager/1.10.4-1ubuntu2" lists a bunch of package, which install fine if I try from a bionic env with proposed enabled :/
<Laney> seb128: Just enabling proposed doesn't really simulate what proposed-migration is trying to do - after it migrates the old binary packages won't be available any more
<Laney> try adding libgnome-desktop-3-12- to the list
<Laney> or use my Quality Script™
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xBfSCX5jG2/
<seb128> Laney, you probably told me that before, but where can I find ... thanks ;)
<darkxst> btw I am applying for DM in debian, if anyone wants to advocate my app, its here https://nm.debian.org/process/455
<seb128> k, so it's caught in the gnome-desktop transition :/
<Laney> lets try to push that on a bit
<flexiondotorg> Laney: I'm very interested in making use of the minimal install feature.
<flexiondotorg> WHat is required to expose that option in Ubuntu MATE?
<Laney> I need to upload ubiquity with the code in, and then you need to make a file like I made in ubuntu.bionic.
<seb128> Laney, glib has a zorp/ppc64el issue if you want to help with the transition :)
<Laney> yes I know, I looked at it.
<seb128> the libglvnd MIR has been approved
<seb128> so unsure what issues remain about glib
<flexiondotorg> Laney: Thanks. That is nice and simple.
<jbicha> yay, glib migrated
<jbicha> seb128: btw, Kubuntu wants to do a Qt transition *before* letting mesa migrate LP: #1749472
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1749472 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "mesa 18.0.0 will cause rendering errors in Qt applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749472
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> thanks Laney for unblocking glib :)
<jbicha> duflu managed to duplicate my missing Wayland bug LP: #1751414
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1751414 in mesa-demos (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing mesa-utils-extra 8.4.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751414
<jbicha> I'm hoping that gets cleaned up when the mesa transition finishes
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> that transition is blocking gnome-desktop right?
<seb128> that's going to be problematic :/
<jbicha> I assumed it was but I don't really know, maybe all we need is for libglvnd to be promoted to main ??
<jbicha> which apw just did
<seb128> let's see, L_aney just asked for that change
<seb128> so next publisher round might tell us
<apw> yeah i am sure there is some grinding going on somewhere
<jbicha> Laney: I don't understand why britney doesn't want to migrate NM yet. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ppp.html should be good
<jbicha> gnome-control-center shouldn't need to migrate at the same time? maybe NM could use hinting?
<Laney> the proposed-migration clinic is open!
<Laney> let's see then
<Laney> hint-tester says yes
<seb128> Laney, "says yes" as they need to go together?
<Laney> seb128: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/2839
<seb128> Laney, ah ok, thx
<seb128> why is/was it tried with g-c-c?
<Laney> don't know how the algorithm works exactly
<Laney> but probably because the previous try didn't work it attempted other configurations
<seb128> k
<Laney> took me 17 attempts to type my gpg passphrase just then
<seb128> stop the coffee!!
<seb128> :)
<jbicha> seb128: the clutter failures are strange http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/clutter-1.0/bionic/amd64
<seb128> jbicha, how strange?
<jbicha> because gtk3 itself couldn't be the problem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.22.28-1ubuntu2
<jbicha> seb128: NM migrated and I confirm gnome-desktop3 is blocked by the mesa transition
<seb128> jbicha, k, well at least one step further :)
<kenvandine> ricotz, i fixed the gnome-clocks build
<kenvandine> ricotz, thx for pointing that out
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: fyi, dh-apparmor intentionally does *not* unload profiles by default. the reason is that having it in the kernel isn't a big deal in terms of resources and there might be processes that are still running from the package that was just removed
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: you can do what you want in the upload I guess, but I would argue -R is wrong (I've not read backscroll)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, what alternative do you suggest? we really want those profiles to be unloaded I think, people will expect that upgrading will fix the issue of libreoffice not allowing reading/writing their files without requiring a reboot
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: do it conditional on the version
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, that's what https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=8f3671c72501baad7895821585e44a16c5482f4f does already
<oSoMoN> well it's conditional on the version on upgrade, and unconditional on new install
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, do you suggest this shouldn't happen on new install?
<jdstrand> I guess it does, yes. Like I said, I didn't read backscroll very carefully
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: apparmor_parser -R /profile/that/isnt/already/loaded is going to exit non-zero
<jdstrand> $ sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump && echo ok
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> $ sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump && echo ok
<jdstrand> apparmor_parser: Unable to remove "/usr/sbin/tcpdump".  Profile doesn't exist
<jdstrand> [254]
<jdstrand> so, doing it on install doesn't make sense, no
<jdstrand> I wonder if the disabled symlink is affecting that
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, it's kinda harmless, though, isn't it? given the fix in https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=498bc2c02526a1298379365130e95390582df2d7
<jdstrand> I was going to say you at least need to do || true
<jdstrand> but it does mean that on every new install of that version, you're going to see error output
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, nice to see that LP's translation import is in a better shape.
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, indeed
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: maybe 2>/dev/null ?
<willcooke> jbicha, hey!  Looks like you already got busy with converting things to use the HTTPS geo ip service, thanks.  I got an email from your pal and was going to follow up today, but seems like you have everything in hand?
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, or https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nZ9NPqdgxP/ ?
<jdstrand> that should be fine
<oSoMoN> cool, I'll push that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can you please look at
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/scrollbar_hide-more/+merge/339494 ?
<GunnarHj> Hiding "Install More" is for the case that nothing else is implemented to install languages.
<jbicha> willcooke: it still needs someone to convert comments 14 & 15 into a Test Case and upload the SRUs
<jbicha> LP: #1617535
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1617535 in ubuntu-geoip (Ubuntu Artful) "geoip.ubuntu.com does not utilize HTTPS" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617535
<ricotz> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry but I'm too busy with other things and I'm still unclear what's the right fix for that situation and if your change is an hack or the way to go
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's all about if someone fixes some way to install languages automatically when needed (without language-selector-gnome). If that does not happen before release, I think this would provide a decent workflow. Laney may know more.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, well that's not a feature bug a bug fix so it can wait after ff rush
<Laney> Ya we should have a look at what we could do there for 18.04
<GunnarHj> Laney: One reason why I push this is that it affects the desktop guide. What I propose in
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/scrollbar_hide-more/+merge/339494
<GunnarHj> would not be so bad IMHO.
<Laney> GunnarHj: Yeah maybe, just need to find time to consider it
<Laney> thx for pushing
<Laney> isn't half of that fix upstreamable?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Would it help if I build it in a PPA?
<GunnarHj> Laney: No, upstream don't need the scrollbar, since they have a fixed set on languages on the first window.
<GunnarHj> s/on/of/
<Laney> not going to cause a problem though
<Laney> and no, a PPA wouldn't help, we just need to find some time to look at the problem
<GunnarHj> Laney: Indeed, setting the scrollbar to "automatic" would be a no-op upstream, so yes, that part ought to be upstreamable.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Should I make such an upstream proposal in the meantime?
<Laney> GunnarHj: It'd be good if you could - they might say no I guess, but no harm done if they do
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, I'll give it a try.
<Laney> tack!
<GunnarHj> :)
<willcooke> seb128, Trevinho - could someone reply to s_arnold's comments on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1745455
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1745455 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fprintd" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> willcooke, I was just chatting to Trevinho in query about that :)
<willcooke> thanks!
<Tomazzu> hello, how i can use wireshark ?
<Tomazzu> it cannot find my ethernet connection
<gQuigs> I just noticed that libgphoto2 (2.5.14-1 to 2.5.16-2) is stuck because it failed against an old gvfs,  changelog says tests were fixed.. can it just be run against the new one?
<gQuigs> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libgphoto2
<seb128> gQuigs, I though it was supposed to do it :/
<popey> seb128: i am trying to add a gitlab bug link to bug 1751750, but launchpad says it doesn't recognise the bug tracker.. :(
<ubot5`> bug 1751750 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Can't zoom in on screenshots" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751750
<popey> I guess this is because gnome moved from bugzilla to gitlab recently?
<willcooke> popey, yeah
<seb128> popey, bug #1745210
<ubot5`> bug 1745210 in Launchpad itself "Support GNOME GitLab Issues as external bugtracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745210
<popey> :) ok
<seb128> popey, thanks for sending upstream!
<popey> np
<willcooke> seb128, Trevinho - if nothing happens with the pending reviews to frac. scaling, and it misses 3.27 - can we distro patch it?
<seb128> gQuigs, can you try asking on #ubuntu-devel?
<Laney> probably just wants retry clicked?
<Laney> I can do that
<seb128> Laney, retry on an old version would pick the newest one?
<seb128> not the one retried?
<seb128> I can try
<seb128> I'm still interested to know if it's supposed to try automatically newer versions when they land
<seb128> I though it would
<Laney> nope
<Laney> it'll get the new gvfs if that has migrated
<seb128> but it has
<Laney> that's good then
<seb128> ah you mean a retry would get it
<seb128> not that it would autoretry updates that migrate
<seb128> sorry I got confused
<gQuigs> seb128: sure
<seb128> gQuigs, seems you don't need to, Laney answered here
<jbicha> tkamppeter: were you planning to update s-c-p for bionic? the Debian packaging is at https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/system-config-printer if you want to do a merge
<gQuigs> yup, just finished reading :)
<seb128> willcooke, Trevinho, that might be a good topic for next week, would be nice to have those improvements in one way or another. Unsure how likely it is that we can nag upstream in reviewing/landing at least a part of those still this in 3.27
<willcooke> seb128, +1 will add to the list
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> seb128, willcooke: to be fair, most of the things are already been checked by Jonas too, but he also wanted an extra look... However jonas won't be around next week and the one after, so...
<seb128> Trevinho, but he's still around this week?
<Trevinho> seb128: no,  he was leaving for nz yesterday
<seb128> :/
<jbicha> (GNOME starts hard release freeze next week)
<seb128> jbicha, the gnome-shell maintainance is screwed :/
<seb128> Florian hasn't be really active/reviewing things for most of the cycle
<seb128> like it's the main desktop component and it got like 3 commits a month (+ translations) for most of the cycle
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> Trevinho, willcooke, I tried some asking/nagging on the upstream IRC channel, I don't think it's going to help much though
<Trevinho> ta
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<Laney> not looking too good for libgphoto2 there
<Laney> o/
<seb128> gQuigs, seems like the new version fails as well :/
<seb128> Laney, thanks again for doing those installer changes!
<gQuigs> :(
<seb128> Laney, about ubiquity ... are commits supposed to edit the changelog as well? I never know, but it looks like the "enable download_updates by default" bit didn't get mentioned so I guess it was my fault for not adding a temp entry to changelog describing the commit?
<k_alam> seb128: Hi I opened merge requests for bug 1741027. Will you review it?
<ubot5`> bug 1741027 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "screen sharing panels abort using an unexistant vino gsettings key" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741027
<seb128> k_alam, not likely before Ubuntu feature freeze, too busy
<k_alam> seb128: Ok. Understood. No problem.
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-27
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, strangely very tired. You?
 * duflu goes to make a dangerous /afternoon coffee/
<seb128> tired as well, but it's not so strange for me, I've been waken up at 6am every day since saturday
<duflu> Fun times
<seb128> indeed
<Nafallo> o/
<Nafallo> seb128: are you that worried about the release? ;-0
<seb128> nah, that part is what makes me not sleep before 11pm :p
<seb128> duflu, on that libav issue, yeah he's missing libsodium18 but that's a depends of gstreamer1.0-libav so that shouldn't be possible so either it's a missing file on disk or he's using a version from a ppa or something
<Nafallo> ...and then fixing things in your dreams, which is why you wake up early to implement them while they're fresh ;-)
<Nafallo> know the feeling
<seb128> I wish
<seb128> I'm just being kicked out of bed by a little one who doesn't want to sleep after 6am
<Nafallo> ah :-)
<duflu> seb128, are you sure? I checked this morning and didn't see the dependency
<Nafallo> apt show gstreamer1.0-libav|grep -c sodium comes up with 0
<Nafallo> here too
 * Nafallo digs
<duflu> seb128, it sounds like the dependency on libsodium18 comes from libzmq5, which comes from...?
<duflu> ffmpeg
<seb128> duflu, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.xenial/rdepends/libsodium/libsodium18
<Nafallo> ah. I was looking at bionic. sorry :-)
<seb128> Nafallo, sorry, it's bug #1751769
<ubot5`> bug 1751769 in gst-libav1.0 (Ubuntu) "Some libraries that the gst-libav package relies on are missing." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751769
<seb128> duflu, right, he had a screwed libsodium from a ppa
<seb128> "libsodium18:amd64 1.0.16-0ppa1~xenial1
<seb128> > debsums libsodium18
<seb128> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsodium.so.23.1.0 OK"
<duflu> seb128, yeah I just wrote that
<seb128> duflu, now it makes sense :)
<duflu> seb128, great, but also not. Next time I will remember to check for PPAs earlier
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<duflu> Hi darkxst, Nafallo, and all I missed
<Nafallo> hi duflu :-)
<darkxst> hi duflu
<seb128> duflu, yeah, it's difficult, bugs due to the use of non official debs is not where most problems are so not where we tend to start
<willcooke> hi gang
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<darkxst> Ive been through the old patches in gnome-session, see bug 1752024
<ubot5`> bug 1752024 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "patch review of gnome-session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752024
<willcooke> seb128, 9am meeting, so... ;)
<seb128> willcooke, "fun"
<Laney> meow
<Nafallo> morning Laney :-)
<Nafallo> right. shower and getting ready for the -14° and 9m/s wind trip to office lunch meeting :-P
<Nafallo> bbl
<willcooke> have fun Nafallo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey Nafallo seb128
<Laney> seb128: good, some snow came overnight so I'm excited
<Laney> maybe like 3cm!!!
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> nice, here it's dry and frozen
<seb128> I'm good, though a bit cold and tired
<seb128> looking forward Budapest to be able to sleep until 7am :
<seb128> :p
<Laney> heh
<Laney> the luxury
<seb128> indeed!
<duflu> Umm, the temperatures dropped to 24 the past two days. That was good
 * darkxst is waiting for the frozen again, its been a warm summer!
<Laney> you poor things
<Laney> seb128: oh you asked me about ubiquity and changelogs - I think people usually add one in the same commit yes
<Laney> missed that your change wasn't uploaded already
<seb128> k, I know if for next time, thanks
<Laney> Didier didn't write one either but I knew about this change so did it for him
<seb128> makes sense
<jamesh> hmm.  So it looks like xdg-desktop-portal's OpenFile API can be used to request opening a file the sandboxed app can't read
<willcooke> jamesh, So you can do file browsing to bits of the disk you shouldn't be allowed to?  Does it actually open the file?
<jamesh> willcooke: it prompts the user for permission first, so there is another layer of defence
<jamesh> willcooke: but I'd assumed it was taking a file descriptor as a form of proof of access
<jamesh> however it uses an O_PATH file descriptor, and it is possible to create an O_PATH fd for unreadable files
<ahayzen> Isn't the OpenFile API the one that the GtkFileChooserNative is using?
<jamesh> ahayzen: I'm talking about the one from the OpenURI portal.  I'd forgotten there is a second OpenFile method
<ahayzen> ah, but i thought the whole point of the portals was to give you access to things at runtime
<ahayzen> eg like content-hub in ubuntu touch :-)
<jamesh> ahayzen: right.  a sandboxed app can't usually look up or execute the application associated with a particular file type, so needs the portal
<jamesh> ahayzen: but you'd usually only want to let the app run the "open file" action on files it can actually read
<ahayzen> Ah yes i see what you mean now there are two OpenFile's, one from the FileChooser portal and one OpenURI portal
<willcooke> jamesh, so does this break the greater portals plan - or we need to make changes upstream?
<jamesh> willcooke: I've filed an upstream bug.  I'm not sure whether it is intentional or not
<willcooke> jamesh, cool thanks
<jamesh> https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/issues/167
<willcooke> seb128, Laney  - when we seed, e.g. Mines as a snap - will the minimal installer need to be updated to know that it's a snap not a deb?
<seb128> willcooke, yes
<willcooke> seb128, is that easy enough?
<seb128> willcooke, it shouldn't be too difficult hopefully, we talked a bit about it with didrocks before his holidays
<Laney> to remove the snap?
<willcooke> yah
<Laney> pretty sure that won't work
<Laney> ubiquity change probs
<seb128> we need an extra piece of code to deal with those yes
<seb128> workaround is to not seed any snap that should be remove in minimal...
<willcooke> unfortunately, most of our planned snaps are exactly the sort of thing which would get removed in minimal :)
<willcooke> but yeah, with a bit of jigging about we can probably make that work
<seb128> I'm not too concerned about it
<willcooke> lets see if we can get it to work first, but always good to have a plan b
 * willcooke puts his poking stick away
<jibel> Laney, where is the list of packages removed  when I select a minimal installation?
<Laney> hey jibel
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.bionic/desktop.minimal-remove
<jibel> Laney, thanks
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 27 14:30:09 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic:
<jbicha> gunno/
<jbicha> o/
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks (hols), duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> doh, already mid-afternoon :/
<jibel> \o
<kenvandine> o/
<Laney> woof
<oSoMoN> o/
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, time flies
<willcooke> I think we've got enough people to get started
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> 1. Reviews:
<andyrock>    1.1 https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/static-compregion-memory-curruption-fix/+merge/338342
<andyrock>    1.2 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/compiz/x-sru6/+merge/338345
<andyrock> 2. Ubuntu SSO provider for Gnome-online-accounts:
<andyrock>    2.1 MP Upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793755#c2
<andyrock>    2.2 WIP livepatch auth inside gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> X. Various:
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 793755 in general "Implement an Ubuntu Single Sign-on Provider" [Normal,New]
<andyrock>    X.1 Helping Marco figuring out the unity's FTBS
<andyrock> eow
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * testing fix for bug #1743422
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1749289
<dgadomski> * tested fix for bug #1688508 on Xenial and Artful, uploaded debdiffs
<dgadomski> * checking a potential hwdata and g-s-d issue (wrong name displayed for an external display)
<ubot5`> bug 1743422 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher reveal doesn't always work when moving the pointer to the defined hot spot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743422
<ubot5`> bug 1749289 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Installer stops after pressing Cancel on Select a language screen during OEM install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749289
<ubot5`> bug 1688508 in libvirt (Ubuntu Artful) "libvirt-guests.sh fails to shutdown guests in parallel" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688508
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell performance work (https://trello.com/c/Q6JYXPPs)
<willcooke>   - Started splitting up my many little mutter fixes to lessen the impact of the big one coming later:
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/25
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/26
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/29
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/30
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/34
<willcooke>   - Multi-monitor frame scheduling:
<willcooke>     . Done and working well for the single GPU case: https://git.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mutter/log/?h=crtc-holds-reference
<willcooke>     . Unfortunately I was forced to modify the hybrid GPU code and have not tested that yet with hybrid hardware. Might need to put it on hold and finish it later because this has become more of a Gnome 3.30 / Ubuntu 18.10 task now...
<willcooke>     . I will continue to push little prereq branches like those above, to ensure the task eventually progresses next cycle for 18.10.
<willcooke> * Synaptics missing in Gnome Settings (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733032)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1733032 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Touchpad settings don't work after upgrading to 17.10 (because xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is still installed)" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke>   - Added synaptics settings support to mutter: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/37
<willcooke>   - The only missing piece after that is to remove the small amount of logic from gnome-control-center that explicitly hides the GUI for synaptics (yes, it goes out of its way to hide them).
<willcooke> * BlueZ 5.48 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747354)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1747354 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Update bluez to version 5.48 in bionic" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<willcooke>   - Finally released to bionic this week: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/5.48-0ubuntu3
<willcooke> * Libinput:
<willcooke>   - News: 1.10 released to bionic this week. We are back on pure Debian packages.
<willcooke>   - More time spent discussing and fixing libinput with upstream:
<willcooke>     . https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105108
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105108 in libinput "Lenovo Yoga 11S touchpad is jittery" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>     . https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103970
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 103970 in libinput "Apple Magic Trackpad sensitivity too low (does not detect touches unless pressing hard)" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<willcooke>     . https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103572
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 103572 in libinput "Libinput: 1.9+: Apple Magic Trackpad stutters, is unresponsive" [Normal,Assigned]
<willcooke>     . https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105246
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105246 in libinput "libinput command can't find its subcommand --parameters" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke>     . https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105264
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 105264 in libinput "libinput-measure-touch-size prints sizes backwards" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke> * Fun with charts: More progress clearing the bug backlog this week:
<willcooke>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, mir, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Lots more GNOME 3.27 fun
<jbicha> • Prepared gnome-shell & mutter 3.27 transition in GNOME3 Staging PPA LP: #1751070
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1751070 in budgie-desktop (Ubuntu) "mutter 3.28 transition" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751070
<jbicha> • Sponsored the NM autopkgtest update for gQuigs
<jbicha> • Fixed aisleriot taking forever to build
<jbicha> • Cherry-picked gnome-clocks crash fix for bionic LP: #1749937 (waiting for Debian sync)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1749937 in gnome-clocks (Ubuntu) "gnome-clocks crashed with SIGSEGV in gweather_location_format_two_serialize()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749937
<jbicha> • Fixed LP: #1617535 for bionic, still needs to be SRU'd
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1617535 in ubuntu-geoip (Ubuntu Artful) "geoip.ubuntu.com does not utilize HTTPS" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617535
<jbicha> • Synced gnome-keyring with Debian except for our systemd user service stuff
<jbicha> • Fixed libgweather translations after conversion to meson with GunnarHj's help LP: #1751261
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1751261 in gettext (Ubuntu) "libgweather-locations.pot generation fails with bionic meson" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751261
<jbicha> • Made progress on pipewire packaging with fsateler's help. Now blocked on https://github.com/PipeWire/pipewire/issues/60
<jbicha> • Allowed telepathy to be dropped from main
<jbicha> • fonts-ubuntu is now in (Debian) non-free. The RFP/ITP bug was 2663 days old. LP: #1617535
<jbicha> 🥌
<willcooke> thanks jbicha!
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> themes for snapped desktop apps:
<willcooke> * wrote up a snapcraft forum post about making themes available to
<willcooke> snaps via the content interface:
<willcooke> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/supporting-desktop-themes-via-the-content-interface/4122
<willcooke> * started work on the simple snapcraft change (allow cloud parts to
<willcooke> introduce plugs/slots) mentioned in the post, but postponed that to
<willcooke> work on the xdg-open feature
<willcooke> snapd xdg-open extension:
<willcooke> * The overall aim here is to allow snaps to use
<willcooke> g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri() for local files, while we're still
<willcooke> working on full portal support.
<willcooke> * The first step was to check whether I could assemble an environment
<willcooke> in a snap where attempts to open arbitrary files would trigger the
<willcooke> same handler.  I managed to get this working by compiling a stub mime
<willcooke> database so that all files are mapped to the same content type, and
<willcooke> subsequently trigger the same handler.  This should be okay for the
<willcooke> target snap.
<willcooke> * I am putting together a snap userd PR to add a second D-Bus API for
<willcooke> handling local files, using similar checks to xdg-desktop-portal's
<willcooke> OpenURI.OpenFile() method.
<willcooke> * Once that is in place, the next step is to patch the core snap to
<willcooke> make its xdg-open proxy call this method when attempting to open local
<willcooke> files.  This will likely involve replacing the shell script
<willcooke> implementation with a C program.
<willcooke> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<jibel> - 16.04.4 Release. Nothing to report, everything's going well and release is still planned for this Thursday (March 1st)
<jibel> - Designed a test plan to measure the impact of snaps on boot speed and started gathering data.
<jibel> - Still debugging random boot and installation issues of Bionic.
<jibel> - Update ubiquity autopilot branch according to latest changes in minimal installation feature and run tests against latest image.
<jibel> done
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: kenvandine
 * kenvandine waves
<kenvandine> * Packaged robert_ancell's proof of concept snapper (Snap store frontend with apt support) as a snap
<kenvandine> * Continued work on the gnome-software classic snap
<kenvandine>   - Built latest ubuntu-master
<kenvandine>   - Working on building with fwupd support, in progress
<kenvandine> * Fixed the gnome-clocks snap automated build, libgweather switched to meson
<kenvandine> * Created stable/ubuntu-18.04 branches for all the seeded snaps
<kenvandine> * Confirmed with sil2100 that it should be fine to SRU flatpak 0.12 when it comes out
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi
<Laney> • helped to finish off the ubiquity 'minimal install' stuff
<Laney> • looked into how to monitor timezone changes for our proposed improvement to systemd timers, got a possibly working approach, need to figure out how to hook it in - https://gist.github.com/iainlane/fc840fc81018c7ed5af5a6cbbe8968a4
<Laney> • pushed on some transitions in proposed, got some things migrated and tried to nag about mesa which is the remaining big blocker
<Laney> • uploaded glib2.0 with test fix and gobject-introspection to debian, merged glib in bionic
<Laney> • unwedged autopkgtest after meltdown restarts borked it a bit
<Laney> 🍜
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ 64.0.3282.167 published to {artful,xenial,trusty}-{security,updates}
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 65.0.3325.88
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ promoted 6.0.1 snap to the stable channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ published 6.0.2 (RC) snap to the candidate channel, and issued call for testing (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-6-0-2/4185)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated bug #1750335, initially skipped the failing test and then Rico fixed it properly
<ubot5`> bug 1750335 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO 6.0 autopkgtest failures (uicheck: test_text_direction)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750335
<oSoMoN>   ∘ relaxed java dependency on i386
<oSoMoN>   ∘ backports for CVE-2018-6871 published to xenial and trusty
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1750982 and upstream https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115931, cherry-picked upstream fix
<ubot5`> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 115931 in LibreOffice "ScFiltersTest::testOrcusODSStyleInterface fails with liborcus 0.13.3" [Normal,Resolved: moved]
<ubot5`> bug 1750982 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice FTBFS with liborcus 0.13.3" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750982
<oSoMoN>   ∘ ensured apparmor fixes are cherry-picked to 6-0 branch upstream (https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/50207/1)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ numerous bug reports (bug #1751005, bug #1750087 and duplicates) raised after the artful SRU confirmed that I screwed up, the upload had a patch to fix the apparmor profiles and that resulted in them being strictly enforced, which breaks a flurry of use cases it turns out… I prepared and tested an update to permanently disable the apparmor profiles (with guidance from Jamie), and handed it over to the security
<ubot5`> bug 1751005 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice cannot open a document not within $HOME" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751005
<ubot5`> bug 1750087 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[libreoffice-kde4] LO crashes when trying to save" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750087
<oSoMoN>  team, I'm hoping it will go out to users today
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated debdiff for bug #1749920, added DEP8 tests that run a subset of the unit tests, it got sponsored to bionic and will (hopefully) soon make its way to main
<ubot5`> bug 1749920 in libepubgen (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libepubgen" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749920
<oSoMoN> 😵
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • sponsored the bluez regression fix from duflu, that let 5.48 migrate to bionic - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/5.48-0ubuntu3
<seb128> • send some emails about our MIRs backlog and what can be done to resolve it
<seb128> • looked at translations issues and at some fixes proposed by Gunnar (gtk+, gnome-todo, fcitx, gnome-sudoku)
<seb128> • Discussions/meetings about the livepatch integration in bionic
<seb128> • disabled the gtk/mir backend, it's unmaintained and not needed since mir talks wayland now - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.22.28-1ubuntu3
<seb128> • verify the python-dbusmock fix for nm1.10 - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-dbusmock/0.17.1-1
<seb128> • updated udisks to the current 2.7.6 version - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/2.7.6-1ubuntu1
<seb128> • looked at some autopkgtest issue from bionic-proposed (retried some transitions issues, debugged meson failing a bit and talked to upstream about it)
<seb128> • opened a MIR for bolt (thunderbolt 3 service) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1752056
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1752056 in Ubuntu "[MIR] bolt" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> • updated nautilus to the current version - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.26.2-0ubuntu1
<seb128> • joined an HR presentation for new managers
<seb128> • submitted a first version of ubiquity-without-ecryptfs, waiting for review comments
<seb128> • lot of trello/work status updates
<seb128> • AOB topics: GNOME 3.28 status, nautilus-share/gnome-user-share status for bionic, gstreamer update?
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> (I've been less lazy about writting my summary also this week, extra details and urls :p)
<seb128> (needs to keep it this way now!)
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Thanks seb128, lets discuss more at the end
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
<seb128> thx
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<jbicha> you're not a new manager! ;)
<seb128> lol, but seems some people noticed I was one and decided to invite me to those hangouts :p
<willcooke> let's give tkamppeter a couple of mins and move on
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Working out license conflict with CUPS. CUPS has switched to Apache 2.0 from 2.3.x on, which is incompatible with (L)GPL2-only which some files (the ones inherited from CUPS) of cups-filters use. Mike Sweet (author of CUPS) agreed with switching them to Apache 2.0, but this makes cups-filters incompatible with old CUPS (2.2.x or earlier). Mike is working on a solution on the CUPS side to avoid the need of r
<tkamppeter> e-licensing the files in cups-filters.
<tkamppeter> - cups: For 18.04 we stay with 2.2.x to avoid license conflicts. Mike Sweet will issue another 2.2.x bug fix release under the old license, backporting bug fixes from 2.3.x.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.20.1 (bug fix release). It is already uploaded to Debian, waiting for sync to Ubuntu.
<tkamppeter> - HPLIP: No transition 3.17.10 -> 3.17.11. The new version is too buggy, mainly the packaging of the source tarball.
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript, foo2zjs, ippusbxd, rastertosag-gdi: Merged/synced from Debian to Ubuntu to be up-to-date before Feature Freeze.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Selected the most urgent projects and assigned them to the few mentors we currently have. Another video interview of students. Mentoring Sahil Arora.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Nautilus recent files search provider, and recent files updater:
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/98
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/112
<Trevinho>    (released in ubuntu package too, seb please tune our gtksettings.ini)
<Trevinho> · Working on a search provider using locate
<Trevinho> · Upstream improvements to locate to get better results when using
<Trevinho>   special chars and spaces (locate "my-file_with Separator and accents
<Trevinho>   à la française" matches more stuff now):
<Trevinho>   - https://pagure.io/mlocate/pull-request/41#request_diff
<Trevinho>   - https://pagure.io/mlocate/pull-request/42#request_diff
<Trevinho> · Landing of a new unity SRU with some crash fixes
<Trevinho> · Fixed a compiz memory corruption issue due to linking (thanks to andyrock too):
<seb128> Trevinho, oh right, gtk, thanks for the reminder :)
<Trevinho> floding again
<Trevinho> what's the last line you got?
<willcooke> Trevinho, compiz mem corrupiton
<Trevinho> · Updates to the Remmina and telegram snaps:
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/commits/next/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/3v1n0/telegram-snap/commits/master
<Trevinho> · Got approved as GNOME Foundation member (\o/)
<Trevinho> -----
<willcooke> congrats Trevinho :)
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - snapd-glib 1.35/1.36/1.37 released https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/releases/
<willcooke> - worked on migrating from reviews.ubuntu.com to ODRS
<willcooke> - Discussed with GNOME sysadmins about usage of ubuntu group in gitlab.gnome.org
<willcooke> - GNOME Software bug hunting
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-02-27 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> seb128, you want to talk about GNOME 3.28 etc
<seb128> yeah, if needed
<jbicha> when is didrocks expected back? I need his help for the volume-past-100% merging
<seb128> thursday
<seb128> that's blocking the gnome-shell update?
<Trevinho> Ah, maybe we can talk about distro-patch for fractional too?
<seb128> I think we are going to need ffes for gnome-shell and gnome-control-center
<jbicha> we'll have temporary regressions in gnome-shell & gnome-control-center until didrocks has time to handle that
<seb128> jbicha, do you see other ones being late/not ready to land this week?
<seb128> well, which means we are not going to land those updates
<seb128> it's fine, we can land them next week, should be easy to get a ffe still
<jbicha> I hadn't started the evolution transition because I was hoping gnome-desktop3 would clear first
<Trevinho> Ah, forgot also to mention in my report that I did a debdiff for fixing
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1532264
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1532264 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "fprintd allows unauthorized root access" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> if anyone can sponsor it...
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm adding to my backlog, security might want to comment as well
<jbicha> there is a minimal gnome-settings-daemon transition needed too. I found a gsd bug yesterday LP: #1751956
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1751956 in Ubuntu GNOME "gsd-power 3.27.91 crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751956
<Trevinho> indeed
<seb128> jbicha, ideally we would be able to clear the gnome-desktop one in the next days and upload evo before ff
<seb128> I don't count on gnome-shell and g-c-c before ff
<seb128> it's not realistic
<seb128> so let's do a ffe for those next week
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> it lets time to Didier to be back and help with the update
<seb128> and talk about Trevinho's scaling work we might want to distro patch
<jbicha> gnome-calendar 3.27 is blocked on the libdazzle MIR, do you want that synced now anyway or wait?
<seb128> please upload
<seb128> doko said he wanted them to show on component mismatch
<seb128> so let's please him :)
<seb128> and that way it's "in" before ff
<jbicha> Builder might stay at 3.26 (or be a late FF) because the pcre2-revert patch needs to be rebased
<jbicha> that should be about it for GNOME 3.28 missing pieces
<seb128> we can ffe that later, it's an universe package
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> so next topic .. or not
<Laney> those patches are the worst
<seb128> dunno if we wanted to discuss gstreamer 1.3
<jbicha> Laney: what are you thinking with gstreamer 1.4?
<seb128> it's in Debian experimental now
<Laney> what's the mp3 situation
<Laney> ?
<jbicha> 1.14
<seb128> willcooke, ^ do you have an update?
<willcooke> Laney, got the provisional +1 this morning, waiting for a final +1 which is due today.  Probably wise to wait until tomorrow before we act
<Laney> could do then
<seb128> good, let's rediscuss it out of the meeting/before acting if needed
<willcooke> nod
<seb128> the third item I had on my AOB list was nautilus-share/gnome-user-share
<jbicha> that's complicated
<seb128> I didn't have much time to look at the status/think about those
<seb128> but it sucks to have no working sharing by default
<jbicha> apparently Ubuntu is unique among GNOME distros for shipping nautilus-share by default?
<seb128> could be, I'm not familiar with what others distros do
<jbicha> MIR needed for gnome-user-share to actually work is blocked by security questions LP: #1731065
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1731065 in mod-dnssd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mod-dnssd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731065
<jbicha> mdeslaur also suggested that better "cloud" sharing integration (ala Google Drive or whatever) would be more useful :|
<seb128> no easy way out
<seb128> I'm not sure we are being able to resolve that in the meeting though
<willcooke> yeah, I agree
<seb128> we should probably keep it as an ongoing discussion, I would like to see that solved in some way
<seb128> but busy cycle, still lot to do, etc :/
<jbicha> at this point, the gnome-user-share MIR would probably need a FFe
<seb128> right, I think anything that isn't clearly defined and ready to land is ffe at this point
<seb128> k
<seb128> willcooke, I think that was for my items
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> dunno if others have some as well
<Laney> yep
<Laney> we forgot to review rls-bb-incoming this cycle
<Laney> that should be an item on the meeting topic after the round every week I think
<willcooke> ouch, good point
<Laney> s/topic/agenda/
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> Laney, good call
<seb128> what do we do then for today?
<seb128> have a round? do a first review out of the meeting to clear the list first and then start next time?
<Laney> do it now or do it next week in person?
<willcooke> I was going to say, lets do it in person next week, we should be able to get through them quicker
<seb128> I would vote for next week, but if people would prefer now I'm not going to opposite it
<seb128> also people are really busy with ff work now
<kenvandine> +1 for next week
<seb128> so let's maybe go back to focus on work
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> I'm also going to clean out a bit the list, there is noise on it
<seb128> k
<seb128> sounds like consensus for next week then
<willcooke> jibel already added it to the list
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> anything else?
<willcooke> Trevinho, lets talk distro patch next week
<willcooke> k, going to wrap in 10...
<willcooke> 9..
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 27 15:05:52 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-02-27-14.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jbicha> seb128: could you promote libepubgen to main for LibreOffice?
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> jbicha, can do
<jbicha> kenvandine: so we're sticking with flatpak 0.11? do you know when flatpak 0.12 is expected?
<seb128> jibel, hey, do you think you would have some slot this week to review (&test?) the changes from https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/remove-ecryptfs-option/+merge/340026 ?
<jibel> seb128, sure.
<ahayzen> jbicha, unfortunately we don't :-/
<kenvandine> jbicha, there's a rumor there will be a 1.0 by this summer
<kenvandine> but we don't have a good estimate since alex is away
<seb128> jibel, thanks, I did changes in a way that should impact the gtk frontend only for now, I don't know what kubuntu wants to do but we can figure that out later and do extra changes if needed then
<kenvandine> jbicha, but i think it makes sense to ship something newer than 0.10.x with a plan to SRU the next stable release
<jibel> seb128, okay, I'll review and test it tomorrow
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> jibel, thx
<ahayzen> kenvandine, we are of course assuming that the next series will be a "stable" one
<Laney> you mean LTS rather than stable, right?
<ahayzen> yes, supported for "longer" :-)
<seb128> andyrock, bug #1752113 should be fixed in our current bionic version no?
<ubot5`> bug 1752113 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Calling g_output_stream_vprintf fails with critical error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752113
<seb128> andyrock, that was commited in decembre
<andyrock> mmm i still get it
<andyrock> let me check again
<jbicha> tkamppeter: did you see my question yesterday about updating system-config-printer?
<andyrock> seb128: you're right my chroot was not updated
<seb128> andyrock, :)
<Laney> ye olde glibe
<seb128> tjaalton, so you are working on making those clutter test work? or do you consider the issue understood/not important and are in favor of skipping them for this round?
<seb128> your comment were not that clear to me
<tjaalton> seb128: I think they should be either skipped, or mutter fixed to include the merge proposal
<seb128> Laney, wdyt about skipping for this round? we could do with that transition clearing off to move to the next one
<Laney> how's mutter involved?
<tjaalton> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/36
<Laney> I don't think mutter is installed for clutter's tests
<tjaalton> hmm true
<Laney> seb128: do you know what the failure is saying?
<seb128> Laney, no, just what tjaalton wrote on the other channel, that it seems related to 30bits support
<seb128> but it somewhat seems like the claim are throw in air and not backup by evidences at this point
<seb128> so maybe deserves at least a bit more investigation first
<tjaalton> ok the origin is cogl, mutter forked cogl/clutter, right?
<Laney> yeah it has an embedded copy
<Laney> with changes afaik
<tjaalton> 17:31 < daniels> tjaalton: as for the out-of-tree original cogl/clutter project, i think you might be the
<tjaalton>                  first/only person to care?
<tjaalton> dunno about that :)
<tjaalton> so, skip the tests and modify the patch(es) for cogl?
<seb128> what's the impact of the problem?
<seb128> is it likely to hit any user in clutter-apps like totem?
<tjaalton> the mutter patches were only needed for wayland I think
<tjaalton> only gallium drivers (swrast included) support rgb10 atm
<tjaalton> "only"
<tjaalton> meaning not intel :)
<jbicha> Trevinho: btw, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/4 needs to be rebased, Debian cherry-picked the commits but they don't apply against 3.27.91
<Trevinho> jbicha: I also need to fix it, but it's all something I want to do post-FF
<jbicha> no problem, I was just mentioning it
<seb128> tjaalton, so you are pretty confident the clutter issue isn't going to be user visible?
<tjaalton> seb128: no, there's no X driver support for this yet, landed in xserver git today for modesetting
<tjaalton> so for X we should be safe
<seb128> and wayland sessions?
<tjaalton> I'm running it on my laptop since three weeks ago
<tjaalton> wayland needs the mutter change ad least
<tjaalton> *At
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - +1 to ship MP3 via good codecs
<seb128> willcooke, great!
<seb128> tjaalton, what will happen to who without those?
<willcooke> I shouldn't have used a "-" in that line
<seb128> it's fine, I read it as a separator not as a minus :)
<tjaalton> seb128: a psychedelic session
<seb128> tjaalton, k, so we need that mutter patch backported before we let things migrate?
<seb128> tjaalton, jbicha, ^ can you get that done?
<tjaalton> do we care about wayland users at this point?
<tjaalton> the fix is simple, log in X
<jbicha> tjaalton: yes we care
<tjaalton> which should be default?
<tjaalton> ok, then yes you probably want that in first
<jbicha> seb128: I don't have time today to work on that, sorry
<jbicha> just upload it straight to bionic and we can figure out Debian later
<Laney> willcooke: thx, can that be officially stated somewhere do you think?
<seb128> tjaalton, yes, let's not regress for a part of our userbase, especially if there is an available fix
<seb128> need to drop offline for a bit, back in less than 30 min
<willcooke> Laney, hmmm, yeah, good point.  I'll look in to that, but for now I can forward you an email if you want?
<Laney> sure, merci
<andyrock> seb128 I've livepatch integrated in g-o-a
<andyrock> it seems to work fine, also with time-based o-t-p there is no need to re-enter the otp
<andyrock> now I'm just understdaning how to deal with error string translations
<andyrock> I guess that we should translate them client-side
<seb128> andyrock, hey! ok, great ... so what are the bits that are ready for landing and in what order do they need to land? also if upstream doesn't review now can you get a code review from at least Trevinho on the bits ready
<andyrock> seb128: rishi told me that he will review it tomorrow
<andyrock> I'll finish the code to deal with translations
<andyrock> I'll just the important strings and then a generic error string
<andyrock> *translate
<andyrock> something like "Something went wrong. Please try again"
<seb128> great
<seb128> there are probably already existing/translated error strings in others providers no?
<andyrock> I'll check that
<andyrock> after this I'll prepare a patch for g-s to use this
<andyrock> and then one for software-properties
<seb128> k
<seb128> let's talk about uploading that tomorrow
<andyrock> should not be hard
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> hopefully rishi reviews it by then
<andyrock> yeah he's stucked with 3.28 release
<andyrock> seb128: there is just a "Authentication failed" string
<andyrock> no string for 2-factor auth
<seb128> k
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry I had to drop offline for a bit and I missed maybe some discussion ... was there any conclusion about that clutter/mutter issue? who is going to patch/unblock those?
<tjaalton> seb128: looks like tseliot is looking at them :)
<tjaalton> I filed bug 1752123
<ubot5`> bug 1752123 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Force 8bit RGB config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752123
<seb128> tjaalton, tseliot, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, did you get a chance to build gedit with my helpers link_xdg_user_dirs branch?
<seb128> kenvandine, no sorry, thanks for the reminder ... later or tomorrow :)
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> nighty night
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, now gnome-calculator is seeded as a snap what should happen as an upgrader?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, we should talk about that in budapest
<kenvandine> i don't think we have a way to install that snap on upgrade
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, ok, so I should manually uninstall the .deb and install the .snap for the default experience?
<kenvandine> that's what i've been doing
<kenvandine> i've uninstalled lots of stuff now :)
 * robert_ancell looks at seeds
<robert_ancell> oh, there's lots of snaps now
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> several more today
<gQuigs> I haven't seen a plan around the fact that snaps don't work on the livecd... so no calc for livecd users
<kenvandine> gQuigs, there's a fix proposed for that
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1751667
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1751667 in snapd (Ubuntu) "classic snap does not run on live session" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> gQuigs, the fix is approved but not landed yet
<gQuigs> heh, what do you know, my bug is fixed - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1576378
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1576378 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snap installing doesn't work in live session" [Low,Confirmed]
<gQuigs> kenvandine ty!
<kenvandine> gQuigs, yw
<jbicha> robert_ancell: my understanding was that ubuntu-release-upgrader is supposed to handle installing the snap and uninstalling the deb (although that won't work for those of us *already* running bionic)
<kenvandine> jbicha, is that already done?
<jbicha> I don't know. I haven't seen anyone working on it…
<jbicha> kenvandine: are you getting these snap store failed notifications for gnome-clocks & -calculator (yesterday)?
<kenvandine[m][m]> @jbicha I got one, need to investigate
<kenvandine[m][m]> I fixed the build failure now the store complains
<jbicha> robert_ancell: btw, Debian imports from unstable are broken, so snapd-glib may take a few days to sync
<robert_ancell> jbicha, i'll do it manually
<jbicha> using syncpackage or dput?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, cput
<robert_ancell> dput
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-28
<Nafallo> morning team
<duflu> Morning Nafallo
<seb128> good mroning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, how is today?
<duflu> Sorry my head is cloudy. Too many years with very little linear algebra makes for a slow duflu
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> See above
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<tjaalton> seb128: are we getting mutter 3.28?
<seb128> I'm good, still tired though
<duflu> tjaalton, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1751070
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1751070 in budgie-desktop (Ubuntu) "mutter 3.28 transition" [Wishlist,In progress]
<tjaalton> ok
 * duflu crosses fingers
<tjaalton> thing is that the diff to force 8bit rgb doesn't apply to 3.26 since it's missing stuff
<tjaalton> I'm not even sure if it would matter there
<tjaalton> since it doesn't have meta_egl_choose_config()
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> tjaalton, so that transition nows require us to update the shell stack to 3.27?
<tjaalton> seb128: i'm saying it might not affect mutter 3.26
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so back to investigate what's the issue that makes clutter autopkg red?
<tjaalton> mutter disables some clutter tests that clutter itself doesn't
<tjaalton> at least one of them was now failing
<seb128> so back to recommending just skipping that one?
<seb128> did anyone tested that the new stack doesn't result in a buggy session, with xorg and wayland?
<tjaalton> I've been using it with xorg for weeks
<seb128> and did you try to log into wayland session?
<tjaalton> trying now
<seb128> thx
<tjaalton> seems to work
<tjaalton> but this is intel, AIUI it would need a driver that uses gallium (radeon, swrast)
<seb128> the discussions about that transition seem tedious
<seb128> I would just like to know what's the way out
<seb128> we need to unblock things, other work needs to land :/
<tjaalton> looks like moving i965_dri.so aside breaks logging in
<tjaalton> thought it would use swrast then
<tjaalton> guess it tries to respawn the session, and i'm locked out
<tjaalton> can't access anything :)
<seb128> :/
<seb128> duflu, we said no bluetooth meeting this week right? (iirc konrad is not there?)
<duflu> seb128, sounds right
<seb128> good, so I'm staying outside a bit longer :)
<duflu> seb128, isn't it cold there?
<seb128> duflu, only -7°C :)
<seb128> k, I'm changing location, back in 5-10 min
<willcooke> morning all
<Nafallo> morning willcooke :-)
<Nafallo> 17:08:49 <seb128> hehe
<Nafallo> 17:08:50 <Nafallo> and the release days :-D
<Nafallo> 17:08:59 <seb128> good luck
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> not that button...
<Laney> moin oin
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how is u.k today?
<willcooke> hi seb128, some nice snow here over night
<willcooke> Quite nice this morning, the kids all get very excited when they open their curtains
<seb128> :)
<darkxst> hey willcooke, seb128, Laney
<jibel> seb128, hi, do you  have a bug associated to the removal of ecryptfs?
<jibel> in ubiquity
<willcooke> yo darkxst
<seb128> jibel, hey, no, would that be useful/better?
<seb128> hey darkxst
<jibel> seb128, no, it was just to add it to the commit log for the sake of documentation.
<darkxst> willcooke, we must almost be due for some snow, but right now its just a smoky mess outside ;( fires down in the valley
<seb128> jibel, the security team is due to write a post about that "this week" since january, we agreed that they are too busy and that it shouldn't block the commit
<willcooke> darkxst, :((
<Laney> hey seb128 darkxst
<Laney> and willcooke jibel too
<willcooke> hoy Laney, snow?
<Laney> poor showing
<willcooke> :(
<Laney> hoping my fuschias are surviving
 * Laney fleeced them up
<darkxst> seb128, isnt g-s-d using systemd user sessions? and a bunch of other services? really the only r-dep I can find that still uses X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay is probably update-notifier
<darkxst> ^(re gnome-session patches obviously)
<seb128> darkxst, no, GNOME isn't using systemd user sessions
<seb128> L_aney is working on that
<seb128> see https://trello.com/c/9kiXF8rW/28-systemd-user-session-for-gnome-shell
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, did you see jbicha's question the other day about whether you plan to update system-config-printer in bionic?
<seb128> tkamppeter, Debian has a newer version than us
<mitya57> Trevinho: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.9.4+dfsg-0ubuntu3 contains your Qt patch
<darkxst> seb128, ok will have a look
<seb128> tjaalton, so what's the conclusion about clutter/autopkg/transition?
<tkamppeter> jbicha, seb128, no, but I planned updating it today, to version 1.5.11
<seb128> tkamppeter, k, that version is already in Debian if that helps you
<seb128> tkamppeter, also did you see my comment on https://trello.com/c/kMTto6kl/2-fix-printing-of-filled-pdf-forms-using-qpdf ?
<tjaalton> seb128: xorg and totem work fine even with swrast, i can't test radeon but could add a workaround in /etc/drirc
<tjaalton> needs mesa upload though
<seb128> tjaalton, well I don't know if that's needed
<seb128> what would you recommend doing?
<tjaalton> accept what we have now
<seb128> I'm not following you :/ do you have confidence the update is fine and should be forced in or reserves on whether it might screw users on some videocards/drivers?
<seb128> Laney, ^ wdyt?
<tjaalton> iff mutter 3.26 would be affected, then the workaround is to log in to x
<tjaalton> or i'll force-disable the 10bit support in drirc
<seb128> there is something wrong in our process if we can't test that case upfront without relying on screwing users and waiting them to report back
<tjaalton> well, does anyone here have radeon?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> (i bet)
<tjaalton> I need to head out for a bit
<seb128> if we don't even have a radeon machine in ubuntu engineering then something is indeed wrong and we need to get somebody to buy/expense one imho...
<seb128> tjaalton, k, thanks for the update, let's see if Laney has an opinion on what we should do
<tjaalton> I have at the office but it's -15C and won't be going there today
<seb128> k
<tjaalton> I'll just add the drirc workaround and upload
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have downloaded it. wiull merge it.
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<Laney> I don't understand the problem
<Laney> If the tests are now wrong, upload clutter to fix or drop them
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks, sorry for being annoying about that, I just want things to get unblocked :/
<Laney> If they are right and there's a problem, it should be fixed
<seb128> tjaalton, that's going to fix clutter's tests?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> just gnome-shell
<tjaalton> makes sure it doesn't break on wayland
<seb128> so is anyone looking at the clutter test issue?.
<Laney> I think tseliot was looking into the clutter/cogl thing specifically
<seb128> that's blocking the transition still :/
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> tseliot, hey :)
<tjaalton> i'd say screw clutter
<seb128> we can't do that
<tjaalton> totem works
<seb128> as Laney said, either it's a real issue and we need to fix it
<seb128> or it's not one but we understand what's going on and decide it's ok to skip
<tjaalton> well, the mutter patch is for 3.27
<tjaalton> cogl is way older
<seb128> but clutter tests aren't on a GNOME stack
<seb128> so that update might still screw standalone clutter users
<tjaalton> I'll upload this after lunch, sorry
<seb128> no problem
<seb128> enjoy lunch!
<seb128> Laney, can we hint gtk to ignore the clutter autopkg so it gets in?
<tseliot> seb128, Laney: I'm working on it
<seb128> or is it going to be blocked by that transition anyway?
<seb128> I guess it it picked the proposed version that's because they need to go together?
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> xserver, mesa, and the nvidias should go in together, yes
<seb128> but gtk?
<Laney> not sure why the test got the mesa stack from proposed
<Laney> that indicates that it picked up a dep or something
<Laney> I could add the hint though and then we'll see if it works or not
<Laney> this isn't the fault of gtk
 * Laney stabs bzr
<Laney> "These branches have diverged" never fails to make me want to cry
<seb128> :/
<oSoMoN> snowy morning, desktoppers
<Laney> ok, there, let's see
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> been out making a snowman?
<seb128> Laney, thx!
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> Laney is watching me ⛄
<oSoMoN> hey seb128 !
<oSoMoN> anyone else having issues connecting to canonistack instances?
<oSoMoN> the one that I use for my IRC bouncer is off, and the web console is currently unavailable
<Laney> they've been doing restarts for spectre
<oSoMoN> right, that might be it
<Laney> could be
<tseliot> Laney: hey, how can I use local packages with autopkgtest ?
<tseliot> Laney: or, how do I test my new packages?
<tseliot> oh "Run tests from Debian .dsc source package"
<popey> oSoMoN: one for you maybe? https://www.reddit.com/r/libreoffice/comments/80uyx8/different_version_numbers_of_libreoffice_snap/
<Laney> you can give it a .dsc and that will be built and tested or an amd64+source.changes if you already built it
<oSoMoN> popey, that's weird, let me read this again and try to make sense of it
<jibel> seb128, I reviewed your MP, it needs a small fix and it's all good.
<Laney> tseliot: or if you fix in a different package you can give those debs on the commandline too
<Laney> like if you wanted to add a new cogl in
<Laney> and test clutter
<tseliot> Laney: how?
<Laney> after the source package to test
<Laney> see autopkgtest(1) - it calls those 'testbinary'
<oSoMoN> popey, that looks like a bug in gnome-software that's displaying info from the candidate channel
<oSoMoN> oh wait, it's not a bug, you can click on the channel label in the details to switch channels
<oSoMoN> I'm not sure why candidate is selected by default though
<tseliot> Laney: ok, thanks
<jibel> since the update of gnome-terminal this morning in bionic, symlinks in byobu are blinking. Is anyone seeing that?
<jibel> my eyes are bleeding
<popey> yes
<popey> someone told me this happens in some other terminals a while back
<jibel> popey, is there a bug for it?
<popey> dunno, I only just noticed when you mentioned it
<jibel> okay, I'll report one
<jibel> popey, thanks
<popey> its not just urls
<popey> symlinks do too
<popey> (here anyway)
<seb128> jibel, great, thanks
<jibel> yes, what I said.
<popey> oh, i read it as urls.. duh
<jibel> and just in byobu, without it it's fine
<popey> dont think it's since this morning btw
<popey> I haven't updated for a few days
<seb128> Laney, gtk migrated, thanks :)
<Laney> np
<jbicha> jibel: I don't know what you're talking about but blinking text is a new feature 😉 https://git.gnome.org/browse/vte/commit/?id=38396ef8
 * popey blinks
 * xnox pukes
<tseliot> Laney, tjaalton: I suspect the regression in virtualbox that's blocking X is more like the test looking for the vboxvideo.ko, which is not even mentioned in the sourceshttp://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gdbm  https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/v/virtualbox/20180227_201549_c6f06@/log.gz
<tseliot> as all the modules build here
<oSoMoN> bah, we had that back in the 90s with the HTML blink element
<tjaalton> tseliot: the maintainer knows, and said it should be badtested
<ahayzen> Hmm Tilix has an option for Blink Mode, wonder if that'll switch it off, gnome-terminal doesn't seem to have such an option (at least in 17.10 :-) )
<tseliot> tjaalton: badtested?
<tjaalton> tseliot: ignored
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok, it makes sense, looking at the logs
<oSoMoN> seb128, is there anything blocking the promotion of libepubgen to main?
<seb128> jibel, k, I pushed an update which should fix that and remove the autopilot corresponding file as well
<Laney> tseliot: apw (oh hi) usually takes care of that one I think
<seb128> oSoMoN, no, just too much to do, I did it now
<jibel> seb128, thx
<seb128> jibel, thank you for testing&reviewing
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> oSoMoN, yw!
<apw> tseliot, wassup ?
<tseliot> apw: the tests for virtualbox are looking for a module (vboxvideo.ko) that is not there any more https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/v/virtualbox/20180227_201549_c6f06@/log.gz
<tseliot> apw: and this is one of the things blocking xorg-server: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gdbm
<tseliot> vbox builds without problems here
<apw> tseliot, that log shows it failing to check the version correctly, but the thing _is_ there
<apw> tseliot, that said that is meant to be fixed ...
<tseliot> apw: oh, I suppose that comes from virtualbox-guest-dkms, I only tested virtualbox-dkms
<apw> tseliot, anyhow that can be ignored as it has passed otherwise
<apw> tseliot, but i did all the work to make this work, and yet it is not applied, wtf
<tseliot> heh
 * duflu masters elliptical hysteresis
 * duflu forgot to eat
<apw> tseliot, oh no it is there, just that that one driver is now officially in staging
<tseliot> oh
<apw> tseliot, and dkms is very very dumb when handling this
<apw> tseliot, hinted anyhow
<xnox> seb128, should encrypt-home be dropped from user-setup udeb too? such the d-i does not ask those questions.
<xnox> seb128, i know that we may use native-fisesystem encryption in the future, but until then, imho it's better to drop the code alltogether.
<xnox> seb128, we have version control to resurrect things.
<seb128> xnox, if you want to sure, I didn't want to have to chase kubuntu people to know what they wanted to do so I only removed the option from the installer we use in Ubuntu Desktop
<seb128> but it probably makes sense to remove it from d-i is we support that one
<seb128> is->if
<xnox> seb128, my thinking was that the underlying tech is unsupportable, reliably, any more =/
<xnox> seb128, was this requested by security team, no? i wonder if i should double check with tyhicks
<seb128> that might be the case, I'm not going to stop you if you want to go further
<seb128> yeah, he said it was going to move to universe
<seb128> not to be removed from the archive
<seb128> so I guess flavors could still use it if they wanted
<seb128> but you are right, it's probably not a good thing to do
<Laney> tseliot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z44XsGY8NS/ I thought that might be useful to you
<Laney> the remaining xorg-server failure
<Laney> pasted it twice in there by mistake, go to line 100
<Laney> soup time, bbbbbbbbbbbbrb
<jbicha> Laney: have you consider adding totem to the minimal-remove list?
<jbicha> and what about ubuntu-web-launchers??
<Laney> don't ask me, I'm not sure what the specification is, I just copied the list didrocks came up with
<jbicha> ok, I'll add it to the big stack I have for him :)
<tseliot> Laney: I'll have a look at it, thanks
<Laney> jbicha: wi_llcooke could probably assist you
<Laney> don't think you'll get away with ubuntu-web-launchers
<Laney> nice try though :P
<seb128> jibel, thanks for the reviews, sorry for the stupid mistake I didn't do any extra testing after the previous changes, should have I guess
<seb128> jibel, going to fix that in a bit
<jibel> seb128, np, I fixed them and continuing with the review
<jbicha> it would be controversial if u-web-launchers was included and it's more noticeable when the Dock & Activities Overview are more empty
<seb128> jibel, great, thx
<willcooke> jbicha, totem seems like a good idea, but I dont want to cause more changes, so if it can be added to the list easily, wfm.  u-w-l I think we'd need to keep really.  But I will defer to didrocks who is back tomorrow
<Laney> controversial to who?
<Laney> I think it's as controversial as it's going to get anyway
<jbicha> there will be complaints and I expect reviewers will notice
<jbicha> as far as controversies goes, this one is kinda "minimal" though ;)
<seb128> sorry I changed location and closed IRC, what's the suggestion?
<seb128> jibel, if the rest is fine do you want to merge my branch and commit your fix after it, or me to include your changes?
<jbicha> seb128: I suggested that ubuntu-web-launchers be added to the minimal-remove list
<seb128> ah
<seb128> willcooke, don't make didrocks be unhappy on his day back by having to have it to make a call for things he doesn't care about/didn't make the requirement for :)
<willcooke> seb128, well, I said I didnt want to make more changes, so I've said no already, but if he wants to say yes, thats fine by me
<seb128> k, wfm
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> it's easy to tweak that list now, thanks to L_aney
<jibel> seb128, I'll test on kubuntu just in case, then apply my changes and merge your proposal
<seb128> jibel, k, you might hit the issue raised on #ubuntu-release with the kde installer though
<jibel> seb128, oh, okay, I'll just approve and merge then
<seb128> thx :)
<jibel> and have a look at this kde crash
<seb128> jibel, it looks weird, the diff has no mention of that secureboot label
<jibel> seb128, the page layout changed, maybe the xml is broken a bit
<jibel> i'll see
<Laney> don't duplicate too much with tsimonq2
<amano> jibel, blinking cursors is a new feature in gnome-terminal
<amano> you can turn that off in the preferences
<xnox> =/
<xnox> i really hope we can ship a sensible default of non-blinking, for the sake of epileptic users.
<amano> (in your gnome-terminal profile to be exact)
<jibel> amano, okay, but blinking symlinks is byobu is not nice. I suppose the default theme of byobu needs fixing
<jibel> s/is/in/
<jibel> which reminds me I had to file a bug
<jbicha> seb128: should I go ahead and upload e-d-s 3.27 late today to avoid FFe paperwork?
<amano> I guess the reason for Egmond Kobleder was that if an app thinks that it has  a good reason to blink  (e. g. attention grabbing) , let it blink
<seb128> jbicha, that's going to add up to the mesa/gnome-desktop transition if we do that right?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> so please don't
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> tseliot and tjaalton are working on clearing those out
<seb128> let them today at least
<jbicha> jibel: as a workaround, Terminal > Edit > Preferences > Allow blinking text
<amano> speaking of gnome-terminal: is there still a Unity CSD patch applied or does it still lack a symbol for the preferences in the title bar?
<jbicha> amano: ?
<amano> a preferences button next to minimise/maximise/close
<amano> there should be one, I guess
<jbicha> I still don't understand
<seb128> jbicha, he seems to want an hamburger menu in a csd decoration?
<seb128> upstream wishlist
<amano> ah ok, it is still not there upstream then.
<jibel> jbicha, thanks, that's fine. I don't spend my day starring at symlinks and can bear it until the default is fixed :)
<amano> (yes, a hamburger menu ;)   )
<jbicha> amano: you mean headerbars (aka client-side decorations)?
<amano> yes, headerbars ;)
<jbicha> that's a rough spot with the Terminal maintainer, there is a bit of progress there but it may take a while, see GNOME bug 756798
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 756798 in general "Gnome-Terminal Header Bar (Client-Side Decorations)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=756798
<jbicha> maybe the kind of person who enjoys dealing with low-level terminal emulation coding isn't as quick to adopt new UI stuff :)
<jbicha> also, terminal is more complex than most GNOME apps
<amano> thanks. I always thought that was hidden in Unity . But I like Egmond's work with 2.27/28. The new preferences window looks very clean 😍
<amano> it always felt a bit weird to have separate preferences and profile preferences
<amano> s/2.27/3.27
<jibel> Laney, there is no minimal install on kubuntu with your patch. Is it expecteD?
<jibel> OTOH it does not crash
<Laney> jibel: yeah they don't have it
<Laney> it's per flavour
<jibel> okay. Everything else is going well
<Laney> great
<Laney> thanks for being a ubi reviewer
<tjaalton> Laney, seb128: I've verified that the clutter test failures were indeed due to the 10bit configs, verified by adding workarounds to drirc for each failing test binary
<tjaalton> now hoping tseliot has a working cogl soon :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: unfortunately my patch didn't really work. I'm getting the exact same failures
<tjaalton> ok, bah
<tseliot> tjaalton: well, the autopkgtest command ignored my local packages, that's why
<tseliot> oh, no it didn't
<tseliot> I misread
<tjaalton> I'll try something quick..
<tjaalton> no dice
<tjaalton> actually
<tjaalton> it looks like clutter itself is to blame after all, the tests I mean
<tjaalton> would be interesting to see how cogl tests would fare
<seb128> tjaalton, hum, I've difficulty following, we are basically at the same point as yesterday then?
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> clutter is failing and nobody has a clue why/how to fix it
<tjaalton> I'll check if cogl tests (which aren't built) fail
<seb128> tjaalton, that puts us in a tricky position :/
<seb128> unsure what to do from there
<seb128> ff is tomorrow and thats blocking other work to land
<seb128> we could delete that stack from proposed since it seems not ready
<tjaalton> i know
<seb128> or pile other things
<seb128> or delay other lands, screw schedule, need extra ffe, etc
<seb128> none of options is great :/
<seb128> tjaalton, do you need help from somebody and if so what kind of somebody? like what bits are not understandable in the test failure?
<tjaalton> I'll just revert stuff from mesa then
<tseliot> tjaalton: would that allow libglvnd and nvidia to work?
<tjaalton> unrelated
<tseliot> ok, good
<andyrock> kenvandine hey hey
<andyrock> kenvandine do you know if GsAuth is used just for snapd and ubuntu-reviews g-s plugins?
<andyrock> we might need to modify it in order to get g-s integrated with g-o-a
<tjaalton> seb128, tseliot: I'll just flip the default in mesa and be done with it for now..
<tjaalton> no need to revert anything
<kenvandine> andyrock, i really don't know
<kenvandine> andyrock, robert_ancell would probably know
<andyrock> thanks I'll ping him tonight
<Laney> andyrock: It is, yes, but I think there were plans to support donations which might use this
<Laney> You should go to #gnome-software and discuss your changes there with hughsie I think
<andyrock> kk
<tjaalton> mesa uploaded
<tseliot> tjaalton: yes, we can figure this out later. Thanks
<tjaalton> right, I'll start by checking the cogl tests first
<seb128> tjaalton, thx!
<willcooke> calling it EOD, night all
<oSoMoN> same here, it's been a productive day, see ya all tomorrow
<Laney> o/ too
<cyphermox> jbicha: is vanilla-gnome still something? because your tasksel changes from last cycle do not work (and aren't supposed to, as-is)
<jbicha> cyphermox: it's a thing, what's not working?
<kenvandine> vanilla-gnome reminds me of the old days of stracciatella-session to get a "mostly GNOME upstream" (vanilla) session
<kenvandine> jaunty i think
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Jaunty/StracciatellaSession
<kenvandine> wow, that was created the very day I joined canonical :)
<sarnold> nice :)
<seb128> jbicha, debconf on gtk3 is landing it seems :)
<seb128> shame that all the tests are getting screwed by that font conflict :/
<seb128> update_excuses is a stack of red
<seb128> I hope somebody has a magic retry-all script
<andyrock> jbicha: hey hey
<andyrock> building the deb of gnome-online-account I get several warnings treated as errors
<andyrock> I just do "debuild -b"
<jbicha> I use sbuild
<jbicha> you could pastebin the build log?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-01
<robert_ancell> jbicha, new snapd-glib release, please upload to Debian...
<didrocks> good morning!
<jibel> salut didrocks
<jibel> comment ça va?
<didrocks> salut jibel ! Ça va bien (toujours mon acouphène, mais bon…) après quelques vacances, c'est cool de voir l'install minimal landée et testée sans trop de surprise :)
<didrocks> et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien, on profite de la neige :)
<didrocks> ahah, idem ici :)
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hi Laney
<willcooke> It's c c c c cold today
<Laney> sup willcooke
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> Feels like -13 apparently!
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<Laney> wb didrocks!!!
<willcooke> hi didrocks!  Good hols?
<didrocks> yeah, holidays were good, thanks! How was this week and half for you guys? :)
<willcooke> busy busy busy
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how is u.k today?
<willcooke> morning seb128
<willcooke> Might move to the lounge today, it's too cold in my office
<Nafallo> feels like -17° here ;-)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> ça va, et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien ! ff pressure today though
<oSoMoN> did I just accidentally clear the channel topic, or is it just my client?
<seb128> just your client
<oSoMoN> good
<seb128> :)
<duflu> Morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, good! Unexpectedly great progress: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=137715
<duflu> seb128, you?
<seb128> Laney, could you tell britney to not block libinput on "Depends: libinput glibc (not considered) " because I don't think it's true (the resulting deb depends on >= 2.9
<seb128> Laney, or is that something I can do (and how?)
<Laney> no, not possible
<seb128> duflu, nice!
<seb128> Laney, bah :/
<seb128> why does it think it depends on glib?
<Laney> c
<Laney> noto sure
<Laney> probably something like if it's in excuses at the same time then they get tied together
<Laney> but you'd need to read proposed-migration's source code to be sure
<seb128> ah
<seb128> udeb has
<seb128>  Depends: libc6-udeb (>= 2.27),
<Laney> suggest asking Adam if he wants to skiptest it now
<Laney> k
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> but yeah, unsure what's the status of libc, maybe it should be forced in
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<seb128> RAOF, hey, you notice that the mir 0.30 update is failing to build on most arches right?
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<seb128> jamesh, hey, are you still around? Did Ken talk to you about translations and platform snap?
<jamesh> seb128: he didn't mention it, no.
<jamesh> seb128: is this gettext-using libs/apps not finding their translations when binaries are copied from debs, by any chance?
<seb128> jamesh, k, so I think we have an issue with translations, what I wrote to Ken yesterday was
<jamesh> (I can see why that'd could be a problem)
<darkxst> is the Microsoft Hyper-V guy actually collaborating with Canonical? their install scripts scare me!
<darkxst> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/enhanced-ubuntu-vm-in-hyper-v/4363
<seb128> jamesh,
<seb128> we do that hack in the launcher
<seb128> # workaround the issue described in https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583250
<seb128> 	    configflags: [--prefix=/snap/gedit/current/usr]
<seb128> 	    organize:
<seb128> 	      snap/gedit/current/usr: usr
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1583250 in Snapcraft "upstream use of build-time defined PREFIX or DATADIR incompatible with snaps relocation" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> but that means it finds its own translationsn, not the xdg-users-dirs-update ones
<seb128> nor any of the platform ones like gtk :/
<seb128> but yeah, it basically goes down to the issue you mention
<seb128> gtk in the platform comes from the deb
<seb128> which is build with a prefix of /usr
<seb128> so it's looking for its .mo there
<seb128> and not under /snap/gedit/current/gnome-platform/usr/share
<seb128> jamesh, is that something we could solve with the new layout feature?
<jamesh> seb128: so, I don't think there is a solution for the platform snap without modifying every library: you've generally got an absolute path in each bindtextdomain() call
<seb128> darkxst, hey, they are at least talking to us
<jamesh> seb128: and the platform snap will be mounted to a different path for each snap
<seb128> jamesh, well,  there is that ld-preloader hack :p
<willcooke> darkxst, yeah we said we would make it in to PPA for them, but they wanted to get it out there yesterday.  They're focusing on 18.04, so that 16.04 still will all go away real soon.  (I still think we should do a PPA though)
<jamesh> seb128: what would work, and still let us copy binaries from debs, would be to create a base snap for desktop apps
<jamesh> apps using the base snap would see it as the root file system rather than the core snap
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's not on the current plan for 18.04 though
<jamesh> so we could have glib, gtk, etc appearing under /usr/lib, with their translations in /usr/share/locale
<seb128> do you think we can make that happen this cycle?
<seb128> willcooke, ^ btw that issue is a serious problem for "snaps by default", just found that out yesterday :/
<seb128> well at least for the GNOME one
<seb128> ones
<jamesh> if we wanted to recompile all of GNOME, with a custom prefix, we might be able to get the content interface to mount the platform somewhere other than $SNAP/ now
<seb128> jamesh, I guess that's worth a forum discussion and I should post there?
<jamesh> seb128: yeah.  I think the base snap would probably be easier and more maintainable long term though
<seb128> jamesh, k, let's discuss on the forum then
<seb128> thx
<jamesh> seb128: I don't think it would be too difficult to build a first go at the base snap, but the feature is still fairly new
<darkxst> seb128, willcooke: the entire scripts look hacky, but I drew the line at them installing bionic-proposed on peoples systems, as per my comment
<jamesh> one concern is that we'd now be shipping the entire base system runtime, so couldn't rely on core snap updates for security bugs in e.g. libc
<jamesh> since we'd be shipping the libc in the base snap
<darkxst> they clearly need some help on the packaging side ;)
<seb128> jamesh, that would be annoying :/
<jamesh> actually, OpenSSL is probably the more scary example
<darkxst> oddly enough I have a few Ubuntu server VM's running on Hyper-V but none of them have the desktop installed
<seb128> willcooke, jamesh, kenvandine, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/translations-in-snap-using-the-gnome-platform/4293
<jamesh> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jamesh, yw, thanks for the feedback
<oSoMoN> ricotz, can you confirm the apparmor-senddoc-fixes patch is not in 1:6.0.1~rc1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~lo1 (re bug #1748895)?
<ubot5`> bug 1748895 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO unable to find a working email configuration" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748895
<ricotz> oSoMoN, yes, it is not included
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I didn't want to waste resources, while 6.0.2~rc1 was already built and ready
<ricotz> 6.0.2 will be released shortly, so I will copy the new release soon
<oSoMoN> ricotz, cool, thanks for the confirmation
<oSoMoN> since a recent update (I first noticed the issue on Monday) my bt headphones don't show up anymore in the output tab of the sound control panel in g-c-c
<oSoMoN> I see them in the bluetooth panel though, and am able to connect to them, but can't get sound to go to them
<oSoMoN> have we gotten similar reports?
<oSoMoN> this is from my apt log, when I suspect the issue started happening: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y2TQsYfWfP/
<willcooke> koza, did you see anything like that?  ^
<willcooke> oSoMoN, we did some testing on the new BlueZ and eveerything looked good - but maybe not.
<willcooke> oSoMoN, I was going to say ask duflu, but he's off tomorrow and can't make it to the rally.  So maybe just ping him on IRC first thing on Monday
<oSoMoN> indeed bluez was upgraded on 2018-02-22, that might be when my issue started
<oSoMoN> yeah
<willcooke> jibel, koza ^ sounds like we need another line in the test plan
<oSoMoN> I'll see if I can downgrade
<willcooke> oSoMoN, if you can try the old ^H^H^H^H^H thanks
<oSoMoN> sure enough, downgrading to 5.46-0ubuntu4 gets me my sound through headphones back
<oSoMoN> upgrading again to see the regression in action
<oSoMoN> now that is weird, after upgrading I still get sound through my headphones
<oSoMoN> let's try a reboot
<oSoMoN> still there after a reboot
<oSoMoN> so that was a very strange transient error that fixed itself after downgrading/upgrading again
<oSoMoN> willcooke, is that worth a bug report?
<oSoMoN> wow, another interesting issue/new behaviour: after rebooting I had bluetooth on while airplane mode was on too
<oSoMoN> IIRC that was not allowed, one had to turn off airplane mode to be able to turn on bluetooth
<Laney> {+libmp3lame0 (>= 3.100), libmpg123-0 (>= 1.6.2),+} {+libtwolame0 (>= 0.3.10),+}
<Laney> some new deps for gst-good
<jbicha> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning jbicha
<willcooke> oSoMoN, @ bug report - check in with duflu, he might know whats going on
<oSoMoN> ack, will do
<oSoMoN> I'll send him an e-mail just so I don't forget to ping him on Monday
<oSoMoN> a shame he's not coming to Budapest
<willcooke> oSoMoN, @ airplane mode - not sure, maybe they changed somthing to allow it?  (Since you can now use things like that on planes maybe???? Bit of a reach, that one )
<willcooke> yeah, will miss him
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+bug/1752472
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1752472 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Implement an Ubuntu Single Sign-on Provider " [Medium,In progress]
<oSoMoN> willcooke, g-c-c won't let me turn the bluetooth on without disabling airplane mode, so it looks like what I experienced was a bug
<willcooke> ack, thx oSoMoN
<andyrock> also good morning!
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<andyrock> seb128: robert_ancell last night said the GsAuth was created just for us
<andyrock> so we should able to modify it
<andyrock> upstream did not answer back
<andyrock> what does it mean when someone as an [m] next to his/her nickname ?
<seb128> willcooke, duflu is not off tomorrow afaik
<seb128> willcooke, he was going to swap that day due to travel but since he's not travelling he's not swapping iirc
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<seb128> andyrock, good for GsAuth
<seb128> andyrock, [m] means they are using matrix.org
<andyrock> seb128: I'm talking with hughsie on #gnome-software right now
<seb128> good
<andyrock> they want to use g-o-a too
<andyrock> let's see if they agree on what I've in mind
<andyrock> seb128: did you see the debdiff? I used jbicha trick in order to put binaries in the debdiff
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, the debdiff looks code (I didn't do a code review though)
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> andyrock, do we still need the patch from https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=792865 ?
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 792865 in general "Enable introspection for backend API" [Normal,New]
<andyrock> just in ubiquity
<seb128> k, so not now
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> if we do SSO in ubiquity yes
<andyrock> not now
<seb128> good
<jbicha> I complained about the Qt transition before it started (but KDE is a bit different)
<jbicha> we could maybe get pre-approval for the Evolution transition FFe to allow us to just wait until mesa finishes?
<seb128> we should have forced the existing transition yesterday despite the clutter issue
<Laney> nope
<Laney> fixing it was the right way forward
<Laney> uploading a KDE transition was the error, it's not fair to criticise fixing bugs for that problem
<seb128> right, it just put us in a tricky position now
<seb128> being punished for doing the right thing!
<seb128> I wonder if we can delete the KDE transition, clear out the existing ones and restore it after
<Laney> we can probably skiptest on mesa once some more armhf tests come in
<jbicha> seb128: I'm not sure how feasible that is since some (many?) of the KDE packages are needed for the Qt transition
<jbicha> Qt needed a single patch for mesa, not a transition but…
<seb128> jbicha, qt was not in that position yesterday?
<Laney> You are about to do something potentially harmful
<Laney> To continue type in the phrase ‘Yes, do as I say!’
<Laney> hmm, no thanks
<jbicha> Kubuntu wanted LP: #1749472 before letting mesa migrate
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1749472 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "mesa 18.0.0 will cause rendering errors in Qt applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749472
<seb128> but they had a qt upload with a fix that didn't involve a transition no?
<seb128> like yesterday afaik the only issue was that clutter problem
<seb128> otherwise we were good to go
<jbicha> I don't remember the exact state yesterday, maybe Qt was ready to migrate once mesa was ready
<jbicha> maybe kdepim is unrelated to the Qt transition, I don't know. Sorry
<seb128> no worry
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/qtbase-abi-5-9-4.html
<jbicha> oh, qtbase-opensource-src has a lot of red autopkgtests
<jbicha> I wish Qt had listened to my suggestion 🤷
<Laney> what a mess /o\
<Laney> I'll look favourably on transitions which couldn't go in due to this, and expect others will too
<Laney> :/
<Laney> lunch brbbrbr
<seb128> Laney, thanks, enjoy lunch!
<flexiondotorg> Laney: Thank for your help regarding seed snaps. Ubuntu MATE has 3 seeded snaps now.
<flexiondotorg> All working fine.
<flexiondotorg> And the Minimal Installtion is hooked up in Ubuntu MATE. Works a treat :-)
<didrocks> nice!
<seb128> flexiondotorg, you don't want to write the patch to make minimal install deal with removing snaps by any chance? ;)
<flexiondotorg> #careerlimiting
<seb128> flexiondotorg, also do you see session timeout or slowdowns as well due to the seeded snaps?
<flexiondotorg> Session timeout in live or installed system?
<flexiondotorg> Not that I'm aware of. I've only tested clean install on a couple of computer over the last couple of evenings.
<flexiondotorg> seb128: How are you handling the transition from gnome-calc deb to snap.
<flexiondotorg> For example, removal of the deb.
<seb128> we don't
<seb128> for the moment it's only new install
<seb128> we need changes to the dist-upgrader
<seb128> willcooke, ^ was anyone checking with foundation about that?
<seb128> flexiondotorg, timeout on the live session
<seb128> flexiondotorg, but could be vm related and increased memory usage hitting configured available ram or something
<flexiondotorg> I've only tested on real computers. Not noticed any session timeouts.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thx
<flexiondotorg> However, snap don't execute in the live session at all.
<willcooke> seb128, reading
<willcooke> seb128, we talked about it a few weeks back in the meeting, but nothing since then.  I'll add it to the list
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, snaps not working in the live session is known and j_dstrand was working on it
<seb128> flexiondotorg, jdstrand and zyga are on active work solving that
<seb128> flexiondotorg, https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/4714
<flexiondotorg> Thanks seb128. I knew it was being worked on. Nice to see a pr.
<seb128> yw!
<tkamppeter> Someone can sponsor the upload of brlaser for me: bug 1752579 Thanks.
<ubot5`> bug 1752579 in brlaser (Ubuntu) "Needs sponsoring: Upload brlaser 4" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752579
<tkamppeter> Especially I do not know whether I succeeded to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors as LP is running on reduced service, not showing subscriptions and not using pop-up dialogs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, you are quite pushy about this one, you asked like 3 times on different channels in an hour
<seb128> tkamppeter, and yes sponsors are well subscribed
<Laney> seb128: We said in the NYC rally that upgrades were going to be out of scope for 18.04.
<seb128> Laney, good then :) (though I wouldn't be surprised if we were asked to reconsider :/)
<seb128> but that's a willcooke's thing t figure out
<tkamppeter> seb128, I asked on -release first and jbicha asked me to put it on -devel and -devel looked somewhat dead for me no one talking there, not even about other things, so I tried -desktop as I know that there is more talking.  And in addition, today is FF.
<seb128> right, well people are busy
<seb128> and you don't start asking the day of ff usually, plan bit in advance!
<Laney> k, upgraded my artful laptop to some parts of bionic and some parts of bionic-proposed
<Laney> WCPGW
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have checked through possibly overlooked packages already some days ago, but discovered only yesterday that there was a new version of brlaser.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: oh, good to know, glad those are generic enough to work for you
<flexiondotorg> I had to add a few more package for LibreOffice to fully remove itself. libreoffice-math was left dangling on my first attempt.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, is that the case on Ubuntu as well?
<flexiondotorg> I have tested Ubuntu yet, but it is likely.
<Laney> jibe_l said he tested that everything got removed
<Laney> also libreoffice-math is in the list so that would be weird
<flexiondotorg> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-mate.bionic/view/head:/desktop.minimal-remove#L81
<flexiondotorg> That is everything I needed to list for LibreOffice to remove itself completely.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, you have -math in your list before and that still installed after install?
<flexiondotorg> -math was missing from my list first time around. I also needed to remove `uno-libs3` and `ure`.
<flexiondotorg> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-mate.bionic/changes?filter_file_id=desktop.minimalremov-20180226120841-01ibacm71lk1rsd0-1
 * Laney uninstalls bad ugly libav and manages to play an mp3
<Laney> weeeeeeeeeee
<seb128> :)
<seb128> flexiondotorg, thanks for giving that feedback, would be even better next time if you sent some merge requests/patches back, you know enough how things work to be able to send your fix back the proper way..
<Laney> also
<Laney> cheese / user-accounts is fast with new gstreamer
<seb128> flexiondotorg, like you have a commit there that remove shotwell-common in addition of shotwell, that should be pretty obvious that would be something to "upstream" back
<Laney> unless this got fixed in some other way
 * didrocks remembers to check everything prefixed with libreoffice- on the image
<flexiondotorg> seb128: I'm happy to make a merge proposal this evening for the Ubuntu seeds.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, that would be good, thanks
<flexiondotorg> We've only just finished the QA for minimal, so I wasn't able to say for sure if everything was correct until this morning.
<seb128> Laney, nice to see that, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=783789 is still open and had cheese/g-c-c changes
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 783789 in User Accounts "User accounts panel is slow to open" [Normal,Reopened]
<seb128> but maybe new gstreamer helps
<seb128> didrocks, from his diff it seems they remove uno-libs3 and ure, so more "disk noise" than anything user visible
<Laney> maybe it never happened on my laptop
<seb128> didrocks, same for others packages, removing libs or -common in extra
<willcooke> it stopped happening on this machine for me, but I can test on my other one
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, some leftover are for sure around, but there wasn't any libreoffice-* for sure
<seb128> didrocks, right, we had -math in our list which they didn't for some reason, so NOTOURBUG :)
<didrocks> ahhhh
<didrocks> so the premise was wrong, sorry ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, leftover would have to be cleaned up manually, as we discussed, until we have the new way of doing things (and no request at the last minute ;))
 * didrocks is sad that deps aren't marked as auto-installed…
<didrocks> otherwise, minimal install, apt autoremove -> update the list
<didrocks> would have be a nice workaround
<seb128> yeah
<jbicha> Laney: someone on the forums mentioned that gnome-todo-common was still installed for minimal. Not sure how much we care about extra libraries & data packages like that with our current implementation
<Laney> that's what didrocks was just talking about
<seb128> jbicha, see backlog and what flexiondotorg wrote, it's true for a couple of libs and -common (like shotwell)
<seb128> we don't care much imho but we can as well clean those
<Laney> it's going to be a moving target
<oSoMoN> is it known that gnome-characters doesn't appear in the shell when searching for it?
<oSoMoN> I just verified the package ships a desktop file, and it's not hidden by default
<didrocks> I'm still on artful (upgrading on Monday). I have it under "utilities"
<seb128> oSoMoN, deb or snap?
<oSoMoN> deb
<oSoMoN> d'oh
<oSoMoN> I was searching for "char"
<oSoMoN> if I search for "car" then I get it
<seb128> ;)
<oSoMoN> French localization
<seb128> you are french, remember :p
<oSoMoN> a little less every day, it seems :)
<jbicha> that should be a feature request for it to show results for other languages
<jbicha> English might make sense worldwide. Some countries also have other second languages
<oSoMoN> yep, typically here people might want to search both in Spanish and Catalan, as they use both languages (sometimes even in the same sentence)
<jbicha> oSoMoN: are you in Catalonia then?
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> actually, today marks 10 years of my arrival here :)
<seb128> jbicha, did you see bug #1752535?
<ubot5`> bug 1752535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes in start_slideshow - Could not locate webkit_web_context_get_default: 'webkit_web_context_get_default': /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0.so.18: undefined symbol: webkit_web_context_get_default" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752535
<seb128> jibel, ^ is that an error you saw yourself?
<jbicha> seb128: not before you mentioned it. Strange bug. Didn't have many reports before bionic
<seb128> yeah, it's a bit weird
<seb128> a missing symbol should impact everyone or nobody
<jibel> seb128, no, I tried several times in several ways but didn't reproduce it myself
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, bug 1752579 updated.
<ubot5`> bug 1752579 in brlaser (Ubuntu) "Needs sponsoring: Upload brlaser 4" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752579
<seb128> tkamppeter, thx
<willcooke> woo, thanks jbicha https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/2
<jbicha> willcooke: the gnome-getting-started videos thing is still on your list somewhere, right? :)
<willcooke> jbicha, I thought it had moved on since then, and they just needed someone to run the scripts?
<willcooke> I said I'd do that, but I needed help getting the env set up, and then... things get hazy but I think you said someone else was doing it?
<alan_g> Hey, anyone know why my laptop would suddenly stop supporting Wayland on bionic? (I was running on Wayland, locked it up and on reboot cannot select a Wayland session)
<tjaalton> alan_g: you're probably using swrast
<tjaalton> for whatever the reason
<tjaalton> meaning the native driver failed
<alan_g> Never heard of it
<tjaalton> software fallback
<alan_g> Oh
<alan_g> Hardware seems fine: Wayland works on Fedora 27
<alan_g> Any idea where to look?
<tjaalton> dmesg
<tjaalton> then xorg log
<alan_g> What am I looking for?
<tjaalton> which gpu?
<alan_g> intel
<tjaalton> check if i915 is loaded
<alan_g> Some happy i915 dmesg lines, so I guess it is
<tjaalton> are you logged in on X?
<alan_g> yes
<tjaalton> check glxinfo
<alan_g> It spews a load
<alan_g> What am I looking for?
<tjaalton> never looked at it before?
<alan_g> No
<tjaalton> glxinfo | grep renderer
<tjaalton> does it say Intel
<alan_g> llvmpipe
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> what about 'apt-cache policy libgl1'
<tjaalton> installed or not
<alan_g> Installed: (none)
<tjaalton> good
<tjaalton> pastebin xorg log
<alan_g> Where's that? I don't see it under /var/log
<tjaalton> pastebinit $HOME/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<alan_g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bRDgtxdW38/
<tjaalton> check the timestamp of that one
<tjaalton> it shows a normal session
<alan_g> Yeah, that's 3 hours ago
<tjaalton> so it's not your current session then
<alan_g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYMY2yc7XJ/
<tjaalton> apt-cache policy libegl1
<tjaalton> if you have that installed, remove it
<alan_g> It is
<alan_g> libegl1 has a lot of Qt deps
<tjaalton> wonderful
<tjaalton> so that's why kubuntu users got it
<tjaalton> and others too, but I thought it was kubuntu specific after seeing a bug about this
<alan_g> So, if I install Qt apps it breaks Wayland?
<tjaalton> install libegl1-mesa
<alan_g> That sort of fits - I installed qterminal
<alan_g> ack
<tjaalton> it should satisfy the dep
<tjaalton> iirc
<tjaalton> hmm no
<alan_g> Hm not qterminal, that seems to be OK
<alan_g> Anyway, thanks tjaalton! I'm back in action
<tjaalton> yw
<alan_g> Ah! it was the qtwayland5 from proposed.
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> and also plasma-framework depends on libegl1
<jbicha> willcooke: no one else has volunteered to generate the videos
<willcooke> jbicha, if you can talk me through setting up the env I'll do it
<willcooke> jbicha, ah, you know what - lemme try and do it in the morning.  HHCIB
<willcooke> I'm ready for EOD now
<jbicha> willcooke: I've never done it before. talk to jimmac or pmkover or ask for help on the bug
<willcooke> jbicha, will do
<jbicha> pmkovar
<Pharma_> Hi everyone, i need working 18.04 build can someone please share with me?
<willcooke> Pharma_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Pharma_> Is not working
<Pharma_> both 1st of march and 28 of feb
<Pharma_> error on installation and i think there is bug report on launchpad
<Pharma_> I had image from ~26 of feb that one worked but i overwrote it, and my current setup died when installed nvidia driver
<amano> hmm, 20th of February worked...
<willcooke> I've got a 15th Feb version here
<Pharma_> would be glad if you can create torrent/share with me
<willcooke> Pharma_, bear with me while I upload it
<Pharma_> ok. thanks a lot!
<willcooke> Pharma_, urgh, wifi.  20 mins or so, sorry
<Pharma_> It is ok, better than wait tomorrows build :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> bbiab
<Pharma_> i think there is some mess with nvidia driver package in rep
<Pharma_> 390
<willcooke> Pharma_, www.whizzy.org/bionic_20180215.iso
<willcooke> Pharma_, htp://www.whizzy.org/bionic_20180215.iso
<willcooke> grr
<willcooke> http://www.whizzy.org/bionic_20180215.iso
<Pharma_> Thanks!
<Pharma_> should i disable all reps except "main" until april to avoid issues?
<willcooke> Pharma_, it should all work, but you can never be sure when something bad will creep in.  You /should/ be generally safe but no promises.  You won't necessarily be any safer or not sticking to main.  If you need to not break anything, then 16.04 is probably your best bet :)
<willcooke> and now I gotta go eat, so calling it EOD.  Good luck!
<willcooke> night all
<Pharma_> Thanks a lot, bye
<RAOF> seb128: yeah. I need to cut a 0.30.1 release to fix that...
<seb128> RAOF, hey, k, I think that's become an issue since there is a stack of migrations in proposed that need to be unblocked together and that's in the path
<RAOF> seb128: urgh, sorry. I'll fix it up post haste.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: howdy, did you see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/1.5.66 ? do you know any app I should try to install as a test case?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, to test debconf?
<jbicha> yes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I think I made a test .deb, but I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<jbicha> Ubuntu is awesome in that we rarely see debconf prompts
<robert_ancell> jbicha, GDM/LightDM does one to choose which one to use
<robert_ancell> yeah
<jbicha> maybe if I install lightdm using synaptic…
 * jbicha has to install synaptic first!
<jbicha> oh, libgtk3-perl and friends is universe https://paste.debian.net/1012670/
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-02
<kenvandine> hey robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hi!
<robert_ancell> late night?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, just catching up with jamesh on some stuff
<kenvandine> and decided to refresh my snap build of snapper :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> comment va?
<flocculant> morning desktoppers - anyone know who'd be best to mention grub problems to - looks absolutely horrid - thought it was just me but I'm seeing other people complaining - here's a vid of what I'm seeing > here's hardware https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356178167/grub_menu.mp4 and changing options in a vm > https://launchpadlibrarian.net/357858777/grub.mp4
<flocculant> thought the desktop people would be best first ask ;)
<seb128> salut didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> morning flocculant
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey flocculant, try on #ubuntu-devel to slangasek or maybe xnox
<flocculant> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, plus matinal aujourd'hui ? ;)
<flocculant> morning oSoMoN :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, pas le choix… :)
<seb128> hehe :)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, seb128, flocculant
<flocculant> hey didrocks :)
<duflu> Morning (again) seb128, didrocks, oSoMoN, flocculant
<flocculant> :)
<seb128> duflu, hey again :)
<duflu> seb128, should I move "blocked" (on review) cards into Review?
<seb128> duflu, yes please
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> Which is ironic if I'm speaking for all, because it's not morning
<duflu> Maybe that's not irony
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I'll allow it
<duflu> Partial credit
<Laney> yop yop
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney!
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, happy post ff friday!
<seb128> how are you doing?
<seb128> was "feel like -19°C" here this night, brrrr
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<Laney> i'm alright *now*
<Laney> had a fun time last night fixing the heating
<Laney> stupid beast from the stupid east
<seb128> urg
<seb128> wrong time to be without a working heating system!
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> laptop just froze :(
<seb128> :/
<Laney> Data from the specified boot (-1) is not available: No data available
<Laney> you what
<seb128> no persistant journal?
<Laney> it's on
<Laney> just not there
<seb128> *:(
<Laney> good time to upgrade to bionic I guess
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Laney, btw did you see that the new gst base depends on libgraphite which needs a MIR then?
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> graphene
<Laney> no not yet, was waiting for c-m-proposed to tell me stuff
<seb128> k
<Laney> it doesn't though
<Laney> why is that
<Laney> that pkg could probably go to universe at least for now
<seb128> I guess
<seb128> let me demote it
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> du_flu might want to have that re-promoted for accel stuff but we could do that another time
<seb128> right
<Laney> man, people are watching the archive closely
<Laney> got a build failure on gst-good/armhf
<Laney> already retried, waiting to build, so no log :-(
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/359139689/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-armhf.gst-plugins-good1.0_1.13.1-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> the culprit is unmasked!
<duflu> Laney, to be fair, accel is broken until Mesa 18 lands. If you can beat that then only Wayland users will notice if gst is broken
<Laney> wait how did you get that?
<seb128> Laney, :)
<Laney> the one in the mail is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-good1.0/1.13.1-1ubuntu1/+build/14411939/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-armhf.gst-plugins-good1.0_1.13.1-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> Laney, I looked at it earlier and was in my firefox history
<Laney> o
<Laney> it kills the redirect thing but not the actual object
<seb128>  /usr/include/GLES3/gl31.h:77:25: error: conflicting declaration ‘typedef khronos_ssize_t GLsizeiptr’
<seb128>  typedef khronos_ssize_t GLsizeiptr;
<duflu> Because GL is awesome and you can bring your own header
<Laney> that's going to fail again
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> changing location, brb
<Laney> I remember this though, can fix it
<duflu> Crap
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1751414
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1751414 in mesa-demos (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Confirmed]
<duflu> willcooke, I am about to EOW but please see bug 1751414
<ubot5`> bug 1751414 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751414
<seb128> & back
<duflu> Also seb128, please see bug 1751414
<Nafallo> morning
<seb128> duflu, it's weird, why a no change rebuild is hitting that bug?
<seb128> duflu, but thanks for pointing it out
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<duflu> seb128, it's a dependency picked up at link time
<willcooke> duflu, readomg
<willcooke> reading
<seb128> that's going to clear off itself with the update from proposed?
<duflu> Hopefully, but I don't know which update... Mesa 18?
<duflu> Maybe
<seb128> right
<willcooke> seb128, duflu - are you talking about that bug? "clear off itself"?
<seb128> yes
<duflu> willcooke, yes we suspect Mesa 18 might resolve it
<duflu> Or hope
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ do you know about those problems?
<willcooke> t_jaalton & t_seliot were talking about something which sounds similar yesterday
<seb128> duflu, anyway don't worry too much about it, it doesn't make our default session not usable so it's fine until we sort it out
<tjaalton> seb128: something pulling in libegl1
<tjaalton> like plasma-framework
<duflu> seb128, it does make the default session almost unusable
<seb128> duflu, what is pulling in libegl1 for you?
<duflu> seb128, today's new mutter and mir
<duflu> hours ago
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<tjaalton> nothing I can do except maybe ask someone to badtest fpc so that glibc would migrate and unblock mesa
<seb128> how did we end up in that situation?
<tjaalton> beats me
<tjaalton> the archive had an old libglvnd
<seb128> tjaalton, new mir picked up mesa 18 from proposed
<seb128> won a libegl1 depends
<tjaalton> so these were built against libglvnd in proposed, and not having that version didn't block the migration to release
<seb128> which I guess it's due to a mesa shlibs?
<seb128> then migrated without it
<seb128> if it was supposed to migrate together then the shlib should have a >= 18
<seb128> or something
<tjaalton> they don't depend on mesa
<tjaalton> libegl1 is from libglvnd
<tjaalton> but yes, didn't expect this to happen
<seb128> same issue
<seb128> they built against libglvnc 1
<seb128> but migrated without it
<seb128> so there is a depends that should have been versioned somewhere
<seb128> I don't even understand why we have a libegl1 in bionic which doesn't work/screw things when installed
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> we need to move those transitions out of proposed now
<seb128> that new stack has been quite complicated/problematic :/
<tjaalton> bug 1714451
<ubot5`> bug 1714451 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "please remove libglvnd from the archive" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714451
<tjaalton> that never happened
<tjaalton> so I closed it
<seb128> hum, k :/
<seb128> how well, we are in that situation now
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks for the info
<seb128> duflu, willcooke, we can't do much out of waiting for glibc/mesa to migrate out of proposed
<seb128> which hopefully happens today
<duflu> And now I'm being criticised for not responding to a bug I wasn't subscribed to. Wonderful way to end the week
<duflu> But I should end
<duflu> (that's a libinput bug)
<seb128> duflu, which one?
<tjaalton> fpc tests would need to be reworked somehow, so I don't think just retrying these would help
<seb128> ah
<duflu> Night all
<Nafallo> gnight duflu
<seb128> duflu, have a good w.e!
<seb128> Laney, do you think you could have a look to bug #1752803? I got too busy yesterday and didn't manage to upload the improvements from Marco before ff :/
<ubot5`> bug 1752803 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[ffe] use locate informations in the search provider" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752803
<seb128> Laney, also bug #1752472
<ubot5`> bug 1752472 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Implement an Ubuntu Single Sign-on Provider" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752472
<Laney> fixing gst atm, will look in a bit
<seb128> thx
 * didrocks is running G-S 3.27.91
<Laney> hax0r
<seb128> it builds, ship it!
<seb128> :p
<didrocks> it even runs for at least 80s without crashing
<didrocks> 81 now
<didrocks> 82
<didrocks> 83
<didrocks>  ;)
<didrocks> the new keyboard works after a limited tested
<didrocks> my color choice could be better, but we can refine
 * didrocks is going to fix 2 warnings due to ubuntu-dock
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> let's see how it goes, I'll run it for today a little bit more and we'll see next week when to upload (once the current transitions are done)
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> the gnome-desktop transition cleared today so it's moving in the right direction
<didrocks> nice!
<willcooke> didrocks, if you're making changes to G-S, is it worth looking at this today as well?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1751484
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1751484 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Captive portal browser/device misreported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> willcooke: do you know what browser this is?
<didrocks> I think the captive portal is a firefox session, correct?
<willcooke> I just had a look, and I think we can "just" change a setting inside portal-help/main.js
<didrocks> outside of G-S
 * didrocks looks
<willcooke> didrocks, no I think it's a webkitview
<didrocks> ahhhh portal
<willcooke> I /think/ inside PortalWindow, we need to get the settings of the webView and then use webkit_settings_set_user_agent ()
<willcooke> I was looking at it just now
<willcooke> I have an idea, but I'm struggling to understand how to get at the Settings via JS
<willcooke> around line 147
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm even usure how we can check the fix though
<willcooke> didrocks, I've got a portal here (well, someone has) I can test
<willcooke> and then I was going to use wireshark to sniff it
<willcooke> actually, after 148
<didrocks> willcooke: your issue is testing it, correct?
<didrocks> like inspect the properties and settings of the js object dynamically?
<Laney> I think in bionic it contains Ubuntu already
<didrocks> ok, I tried to instantiate it in the current process via looking glass
<didrocks> and creating the object locks up the Shell
<jbicha> good morning
<didrocks> hey jbicha
<jbicha> webkit2gtk has a new useragent string thing but I haven't figured out the right syntax yet to get it actually working
<jbicha> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-webkit/webkit.git/commit/?id=042abb234
<jbicha> it's been on my to-do list to try different things until I get it to stick
<Laney> ah it doesn't work?
<jbicha> not sure if that's the same issue you're talking about or something different
<Laney> that sounds like a good way to fix it
<jbicha> I'm pretty sure that the Captive Portal doesn't identify itself as Safari, it could be some website "interpreting" user agents :(
<jbicha> ok, I guess you can assign it to me and I'll try to figure it out this weekend
<jbicha> didrocks: can you push your gnome-shell to the GNOME3 Staging PPA?
<didrocks> jbicha: sure, let me finish testing a build with my rebased patch for g-c-c
<didrocks> jbicha: btw, I think for g-c-c, you can push to master directly
<didrocks> jbicha: done
<willcooke> ARRRRRRGH
<willcooke> sorry didrocks, back now
<willcooke> Internet died
 * willcooke reads logs
<willcooke> logs aren't up to date yet
<willcooke> ohh
<willcooke> also #endmeeting
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> jbicha: hum, g-c-c needs a newer meson apparently
<jbicha> didrocks: grab it from bionic-proposed
<didrocks> doing
<willcooke> k, logs updated
<willcooke> I'll sniff it on bionic now and report back
<jbicha> didrocks: I just pushed a couple commits to our gnome-shell branch
<didrocks> jbicha: argh, I as doing this as well
<didrocks> ok, conflict now
<didrocks> ok, was mostly the same change (for libnm)
<didrocks> do you reupload a version to the ppa or should I?
<didrocks> hum, you should version the nm dep for backports
<didrocks> and the build-dep is missing
 * didrocks fixes
<didrocks> your version will still FTBFS
<didrocks> (weird that libmn-* and glib ones don't dep on libnm-dev)
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, my g-c-c sound patch rebase is working
<didrocks> found another regression (maximize don't work), will add it to your bug if it's not already
<didrocks> and pushing the changes to the master branch
<jbicha> didrocks: Maximize works fine for me…
<jbicha> I'm using Ambiance if that makes a difference
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm using the daily image, adding g-c-c
<didrocks> weird, but to be confirmed then, can be related to vm resolution
<seb128> didrocks, does it work on other csd softwares?
<didrocks> seb128: It did with gedit for me
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, minor issue and easy to tests/look at later on if needed
<didrocks> (which I started right away)
<didrocks> yeah
<willcooke> didrocks, jbicha - looks like I'm seeing this in Bionic:  User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/11.0 Safari/605.1.15\r\n
<didrocks> seems like jbicha has investigated it a little bit. Sad that we can't instantiate the webview without crashing the Shell in the same process
<didrocks> that would make the property to set way easier
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> I'm also seeing conn-checker do the look up to connectivity-check.u.c
<willcooke> and also one to nmcheck.gnome.org
<didrocks> oh, interesting
<jbicha> the Safari part is intentional; that's how webkit works
<willcooke> I think that second one is probably what it does to actually get to the portal login page
<jbicha> sort of like how Internet Explorer has Mozilla in its user agent :(
<jbicha> what's missing is that it should also say Ubuntu
<jbicha> (at least that's what Fedora is doing)
<willcooke> jbicha, yeah, like the Firefox one... Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64) etc
<jbicha> yes it will look sort of like that
<didrocks> So, Fedora has a patch we can cherry-pick?
<Laney> we have the patch
<Laney> it's just not being instansiated properly
<didrocks> (btw, I think we shouldn't hardcode ubuntu, but rather read /etc/os-release)
<Laney> that's what jbicha said he was going to work on
<jbicha> I think the Safari part is there because some web sites have quirks for webkit but they wrongly sniff for "Safari" :( so it's generally better for users to include Safari in the useragent
<willcooke> I added some comments here:  https://trello.com/c/dxhWtGV6
<willcooke> jbicha, yeah, I dont think we can move too far away from what is already there, random stuff would break
<jbicha> mcatanzaro told me "I don't think you can pass the flag to CMake like that... it's a preprocessor define, not a CMake argument
<jbicha> Try adding it to CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS instead. Or the CPPFLAGS envvar. (It's really only needed by the preprocessor, but there is no  CMAKE_CPPFLAGS.)"
<jbicha> didrocks: I just pushed the avatar upgrade patches to our g-c-c bzr. I can upload this & g-shell to the Staging PPA now if you like?
<didrocks> jbicha: I have already uploaded g-s to the staging PPA with latest changes
<didrocks> but yeah, feel free to upload g-c-c :)
<Laney> yeah, or adding an option in the patch would let you use -D in the cmake invocation
<Laney> (with add_define or whatever it is)
<jbicha> didrocks: done, the only other g-c-c issue for me is https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/3 which is a pain
<didrocks> yeah, I read it on your bug report…
<jbicha> no reaction from GNOME yet, I guess I'll try again
<seb128> jbicha, seems easy to do a g-i-t upload to exclude that icon
<seb128> no?
<jbicha> seb128: yeah, I guess that was basically my #2 (except GNOME Design may not want to do it upstream)
<seb128> well, that would unblock us in Ubuntu easily
<seb128> still worth resolving upstream, but meanwhile...
<oSoMoN> seb128, jbicha: against which project shall I file that feature request to allow searching apps by their names in several languages? gnome-shell?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> oSoMoN, just for the record, that 's something we discussed in the past and didn't agree was a good idea ... but doesn't hurt to see what upstream thinks
<seb128> oSoMoN, or you would need a way to configure what languages you want to enable, not a common option/unsure what that would fit in the UI
<oSoMoN> seb128, interesting, are there logs of those discussions?
<oSoMoN> yeah, you would need a way to select which languages you're interested in I guess, that's not a trivial on/off switch
<oSoMoN> or it could default to enabling search for all compiled locales
<seb128> oSoMoN, if you enabled to search by english description by default then a french user who has no clue of english would get confuse about why his input returns things he had no idea exist
<seb128> like you want to find you baguette and type "bag"
<seb128> and your sac is listed
<seb128> wth :p
<kenvandine> we just need to default to french :)
<kenvandine> problem solved
<kenvandine> :-D
 * didrocks updates the seeds
<seb128> except oSoMoN tries to pretend he's not french :p
<kenvandine> lol
<seb128> hey kenvandine, happy friday!
<jbicha> kenvandine: so they got to you too? :(
<kenvandine> seb128, happy last day before sprint!
<jbicha> lol
<seb128> kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> time to cram
<seb128> oSoMoN, I don't know, it has been a while and I know we discussed that a couple of time on IRC
 * kenvandine just checked the currency conversion... if i want to get out $100 in cash when i get there, i need to 25493 florint
<kenvandine> i remember going to the ATM the first time i went to budapest and was in shock at the minimum withdrawal :)
<oSoMoN> I'm not pretending, I'm forgetting how to be French :)
<oSoMoN> how much on average does a beer cost in florints is the important question I need to answer before Sunday
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it's been a while, but last time i was there i think it was less than $2
<kenvandine> so maybe like 500 forint
<mdeslaur> yeah, I remember less than $2 too
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, got any luck to check that nautilus ffe? :)
<Laney> I'm going to, don't worry.
<kenvandine> seb128, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Ubuntu/gnome-software/merge_requests/1
<kenvandine> seb128, could you please review?
<seb128> kenvandine, is the string coming from m_pt?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes, it's what he wanted me to change it to back when we SRU'd the classic snap installation fix
<kenvandine> but it would have required translations
<seb128> kenvandine, unsure what you are asking for. The code change is trivial, the string comes from design and I'm not an upstream g-s hacker so can't approve it for upstream commit
<seb128> looks good to me
<kenvandine> no... this is to our branch :)
<kenvandine> the Ubuntu group
<kenvandine> you should be able to approve it
<kenvandine> if not, our setup is wrong :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> btw I don't like the string much
<kenvandine> :/
<seb128> but if it comes from m_pt I'm not going to argue :p
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> I'm just not sure that "home folder" speaks to non tech users
<seb128> I would have said "your user directory" or something
<Laney> your files
<seb128> or that
<seb128> mpt, do we use "home folder" in other places? is that a thing users are familiar with?
<mpt> seb128, both Nautilus and the filepicker label it “Home”, with tooltip “Open your personal folder”, so … kinda?
<mpt> And Ubuntu’s “How to back up” help topic says “…it is best to back up the entire Home folder”
<seb128> mpt, ok, I'm using a locale that translate it in a way that makes it look less weird
<seb128> I was just checking
<seb128> wfm
<mpt> Translations are allowed to be more elegant than the original. :-)
<seb128> :)
<mpt> Oh, I just read up … I’d forgotten about that string. This week I wrote something similar for a different context: “This app is unconfined. It can access all personal files and system resources.”
<seb128> that sounds better to me
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ wdyt?
<jbicha> didrocks: can we upload gnome-shell to bionic now? my thinking is that I want to get it down before the evolution transition and I'm concerned about there being a beta freeze next week
<didrocks> jbicha: I don't notice any issues on my end, but I would like a little bit of more battle testing
<didrocks> so ideally, Monday morning, which enables us to fix any followup issues
<didrocks> also, we need an approved FFe
<jbicha> if I flip the order and there's any reason why evolution gets stuck (glibc not migrating yet looks most likely?) than gnome-shell will be stuck too
<didrocks> I still don't think we should rush in, I'm really near EOW, it's been tested for only half a day, got 0 releases since 2.26 cycle…
<didrocks> 3.26*
<Laney> I'd file one FFe for all of 3.28
<didrocks> jbicha: have you done that already? ^ It seems paperwork first in any case :)
<jbicha> didrocks: it's been tested by other people before today ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: with the bionic stack?
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, it's been in the gnome3 staging ppa all week
<didrocks> jbicha: ? I've redone a whole update, refreshed patches and so on because the VCS wasn't updated? :(
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm sorry we duplicated work then :(
<jbicha> I wish we were using git where it's easier to have separate branches
<didrocks> so, you already ported all the patches and such?
<jbicha> I wasn't happy that I created a bionic branch for NetworkManager than was named inaccurately for several months this cycle
<didrocks> if someone is monitoring the transition over the week-end and be ready to fix any failthrough, that's fine by me (once the FFe is done and acked)
<jbicha> didrocks: yes :( https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+packages?field.name_filter=gnome-shell&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=bionic
<didrocks> sounds like it was without the sound patch though
<jbicha> yes and without updated theming
<kenvandine> seb128, mpt that does sound better!
<kenvandine> mpt, app or application?
<mpt> I guess “application” while Gnome still uses that, but pretty sure people nowadays will understand either
<didrocks> and no patch cleaned up with function()
<kenvandine> mpt, agreed
 * kenvandine changes :)
<kenvandine> seb128, new MR up for review
<jbicha> Laney: was LP: #1752928 sort of what you had in mind?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1752928 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] GNOME 3.28" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752928
<Trevinho> kenvandine: hey, speaking of the gitlab ubuntu group, what's the outcome then?
<Trevinho> as there was some discussion about not using groups from upstream
<Trevinho> didrocks: (hey too! :)) was also part of that discussion iirc, right?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I wasn't invited to the meeting
<didrocks> so, unsure
<Trevinho> ack
<jbicha> didrocks: I did the function() clean up too, the good news is how similar our work was :|
<didrocks> use the VCS luke ;)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, basically everyone was supportive of us using it
<Trevinho> ah ok
<kenvandine> Trevinho, but they will likely reorganize groups at some point
<Trevinho> so I can use for the extension too?
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> Trevinho: I pinged you on github btw, please answer the extension author :)
<didrocks> (pinged you yesterday evening IIRC)
<Trevinho> ah, ok... sorry but i've too many github notifications on these days, filtering them isn't the easiest thing
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<seb128> willcooke, see you in budapest :)
<willcooke> yay
<jbicha> no irc desktop team meeting next week, right?
<willcooke> jbicha, yeah most likely
<Laney> bye seb128
<Laney> safe trip
<willcooke> jbicha, once the agenda becomes clearer I'll let you know, if you're around for some hangouts that might be useful for all of us
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone, see ya in Hungary
<Laney> safe travels dawgs
 * willcooke EOW too
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-03
<darkxst> jbicha, so my langpack patches are still in gnome-control-center, I presume they are still completely broken due to the underlying packagekit issues?
<darkxst> I wonder if they should be disabled given the big ugly 'workaround' button?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-04
<Alabaster> I just set up IRC in what's been years. I safely assume I might be in a room that will just annoy someone with my questions..
<Alabaster> that is if anyone is here
<hyperair> nope, nobody's here. not at all
 * hyperair hides in a corner
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-25
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bon week-end ?
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks! reposant mais je suis encore bien pris avec cet ubu-rhume
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> oSoMoN: argh, remets-toi bien :(
<duflu> seb128, continuing on from last week... I _can_ make merge proposals to ~ubuntu-desktop stuff. Just did not expect LP to enforce the old bzr path convention with git. So LP forces me to start a whole new git repo just for proposals to Ubuntu
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Argh. And that is also broken. LP gets internal errors trying to generate the diff
<duflu> despite both branches having an immediate common ancestor
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<Laney> hello
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke duflu
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> how is everyone? had good travel/w.e?
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, feeling better?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128. Encore bien enrhumé, mais le week-end a fait du bien, je me sens
<seb128> duflu, well, you mean you worked those changes in the packaging bzr?
<oSoMoN> mieux, et toi?
<oSoMoN> (finger slipped on return key)
<didrocks> salut seb128 !
<seb128> oSoMoN, un peu fatigué encore et léger rhume tjs
<duflu> seb128, I figured it out. The default target git repo is almost identical in name to the correct one, but owned by the wrong team. Now done! https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/363599
<seb128> duflu, great, thx
<didrocks> au moins, ce n'est pas de ma faute vos rhumes |o|
<oSoMoN> didrocks, si, c’est complètement ta faute
<oSoMoN> (les absents ont toujours tort)
<seb128> et c'est bien toi qui l'avait en premier non ?
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> ROH
<didrocks> Rhume Over Hangout
<Laney> hi didrocks duflu seb128 oSoMoN
<Laney> oSoMoN: mostly thanks
<Laney> wasn't the best journey home
<willcooke> duflu, thanks for creating the new week on the community hub
<duflu> willcooke, I wasn't sure but Andy did last week
<duflu> Oh, morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu :)
<seb128> jbicha, feature freeze was thursday in case you missed that bit (you uploaded a new libsoup serie yesterday including features without ffe it seems?)
<tjaalton> I'll file a ffe for mesa 19.0
<tjaalton> it's delayed again
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> Laney, thanks for fixing the dock in disco-proposed yesterday, I ended up not having enough time to do another upload on saturday and just fixed the disco proposed situation
<seb128> (I could have just demoted-to-proposed and used a blocker bug to avoid migration but I didn't think about that option while I was still on the computer)
<duflu> That reminds me... the proposed mutter says "Explicitly enable Wayland EGL stream". But the build dep required to make it work properly is in universe (egl-wayland)
<seb128> that's fine, build-depends don't need to be in main
<seb128> it that turns into a runtime depends that one needs to be though
<duflu> I don't remember but I don't think there are runtime deps
<duflu> Only build time deps
<Laney> seb128: np, depends seems better anyway
<didrocks> duflu: maybe just ldd on on mutter/g-s after a build?
<seb128> they are indeed
<seb128> didrocks, well, component mismatch would tell us if there was an issue
<seb128> no need to spend manual time poking imho
<didrocks> true, just in case we wanted to ensure beforehand
<seb128> right, it's in proposed now though let's just rely on the archive/tools :)
<didrocks> not having a dock is hard to get used to :(
<duflu> didrocks, you do have one. Click Activities :)
<didrocks> let me state it again:
<seb128> didrocks, downgrade your dock package?
<didrocks> not having a dock is hard to get used to :(
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> or get gnome-shell from proposed
<duflu> Fair enough
<didrocks> seb128: well, I thought that g-s would have been unblocked beforehand
<didrocks> but yeah, going to do that
<seb128> see telegram from saturday
<seb128> budgie got locked by the new glibc and its autopgktest issues
<seb128> which blocks that stack migration
<seb128> also we delete the new dock from disco and restored the prevous version
<seb128> deleted
<didrocks> ok, not going to be fixed soon
<seb128> no
<didrocks> let me downgrade
<seb128> but disco is "fixed"
<didrocks> oki
<seb128> only people who upgraded on friday are stucked until they workaround or wait
<didrocks> done
<didrocks> maybe that would have worth a post in the hub
<didrocks> for those people who don't have access here or on telegram :p
<didrocks> at least, I can go back to a normal life with a dock now ;)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> but yeah, all those hot fixes would have been better handled if they had not been done from a plane about to take of over teethering or from a train station between 2 trains :p
<seb128> fun dealing with fires when travelling
<seb128> (the main one was the ghostscript security issue making pages print in blue)
<didrocks> can't even say "don't upload on Friday" though as it was Thursday evening :)
<didrocks> yeah, saw that one
<seb128> yeah :/
<duflu> That would be Friday in the Pacific
<duflu> ish
<Laney> some extensions will need to be kicked out too I think
<Laney> will see better after glibc goes green again
<Laney> jbicha was looking at those
<Laney> e.g. https://github.com/JasonLG1979/gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer/issues/474 doesn't sounds like the best candidate for the archive after seeing that comment
<gitbot> JasonLG1979 issue 474 in gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer "Doesn't work with gnome-shell 3.31.90" [Open]
<didrocks> ah, this isn't the mpris one
<Trevinho> Morning
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi didrocks and Laney
<Trevinho> and yes... Good
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks for preparing the extension fix. I'll prepare another upload soon with few upstream fixes. and dynamic bg removal.
<Laney> k, dunno what that is but I'm sure it's GREAT
<Trevinho> ahaha
<Trevinho>  the thing the bg color changes on window move... has been deleted upstream.
<Trevinho> g-s upstream...
<seb128> hey trevinho, how are you?
<andyrock> good morning!
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, quite good. Got good sleep, yesterday had nice hacking time in the flights
<seb128> nice
<seb128> hey andyrock! had a good trip? back to the sunny Island? ;)
<andyrock> yeah!  17C expected today in Lonon \o/
<didrocks> hey hey andyrock
<willcooke> wiki down for anyone else?
<willcooke> ignore
<sil2100> Hey, can someone fill in the SRU info for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1805444 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1805444 in mutter (Ubuntu Bionic) "[nvidia] Fail to launch gnome-shell (Wayland) on Ubuntu with EGLDevice backend" [Medium,In progress]
<Laney> Trevinho:
<Laney> sil2100: ok Trevinho is ignoring us, so I'll edit it to apply the micro release exception :>
<Laney> one
<Laney> d
<Laney> D O N E
<sil2100> Laney: THAT'S CHEATING
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> But ok
<sil2100> I trust you guys
<Laney> I mean we wouldn't have necessarily included a bug reference for all fixes when doing an upstream update
<Laney> but since there is one, we include it
<Laney> s/included/include/
<Laney> for tracking, but the MRE says that we don't need to QA it specifically
<Laney> quite handy
<sil2100> Brian felt otherwise, and Brian is my mentor-for-life!
<sil2100> j/k, anyway, it's good as it now, thanks ;)
<doko> poor sil2100
<sil2100> s/it/is/
<Laney> rich sil2100
<Laney> getting to review this stuff
<Laney> it's like christmas come early
<Laney> thanks for doing it :>
<tkamppeter> How do I report spam in a Launchpad bug report?
<tkamppeter> See last action on bug 1817308
<ubot5> bug 1817308 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "buy adderall online-GhostScript Update causes Blue Background" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817308
<Laney> File a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad with a link to the spammy content
<didrocks> at least, they were kind enough to keep the original bug title instead of overriding it :p
<tkamppeter> Thanks, here we go: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/678781
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: I already reported it
 * mdeslaur thinks viagra would have been more appropriate for the blue background bug
<didrocks> mdeslaur: heh :p
<jbicha> seb128: sorry about libsoup, I got a bit confused this weekend but I'll get permission first next time
<seb128> hey jbicha, k, no problem, thx!
<seb128> trevinho, bug #1817546 looks like it might be an issue with the new gnome-shell
<ubot5> bug 1817546 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Changing the volume (with the mouse wheel over icon) locks up gnome-shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817546
<Trevinho> ok, might be... We've also a patch there I'll debug it soon
<Trevinho> we can probably target it
<seb128> thx
<seb128> trevinho, Laney, bug #1817490 ... was that one supposed to also not migrate alone?
<ubot5> bug 1817490 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-extension-appindicator 23-1 is busted -- no appindicators are displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817490
<Laney> Trevinho said it works with the old shell
 * Laney asked about that one
<Laney> if not, then same treatment I guess
<seb128> let me test here
<didrocks> it does work
<didrocks> got steam appearing this week-end :)
<seb128> k, let's ask for a journal log then (and why the heck is apport not including those?)
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, didrocks, on my main laptop (which isn't uptodate yet, but where I updated appindicator only) I get that in the journal and no indicator
<seb128> Extension "ubuntu-appindicators@ubuntu.com" had error: TypeError: GObject.registerClass() used with invalid base class (is PanelMenuButton)
<seb128> just as a FYI
<seb128> anyway, I tagged the bug rls-dd-incoming so let's handle it the normal way
<didrocks> seb128: interesting, it was definitively working with last version of everything this week-end (+ buggy dock :p)
<didrocks> but if I just start steam again
<didrocks> doesn't work now
<didrocks> what did I update since then…
<seb128> same error in the journal?
<didrocks> no…
<didrocks> a lot of févr. 25 17:09:08 casanier gnome-shell[2180]: setup_framebuffers: assertion 'width > 0' failed
<didrocks> but that's it
<seb128> k, that's different/not new
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> hum, no indicator at all now though :/
<seb128> well there is something going on
<seb128> let's keep it tagged rls
<didrocks> yeah, either flaky either weird… :/
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ah
<Laney> I'll upload a new one to Debian with versioned dep, can do the same trick to put the old one back if wanted
<didrocks> g-s-appindicator has been updated this morning
<didrocks> I had 22-1 this week-end
<didrocks> it's now 23-1
<seb128> marrrrcooooo
<Laney> been ignoring this channel all day, convenient
<Laney> :>
<seb128> yeah :/
<seb128> brb, restarting after upgrade in case it makes a difference (but I don't think so)
<didrocks> confirmed, downgrading + restarting the shell -> steam icon is here
<seb128> nop, restarting doesn't make a difference
<seb128> Marrrrcoooo
<Laney> feel free to put the old one back if you want
<didrocks> 17:14:19   didrocks | confirmed, downgrading + restarting the shell -> steam icon is here
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<Laney> will upload and sync a fix soon
<seb128> Laney, there is a fix or you mean a fix for not having it migrating without shell?
<Laney> depends
<Laney> Marco can fix the code later on
<Laney> it currently lies in the metadata and says it supports 3.30
<seb128> well, which you said Marco said it was supposed to
<Laney> clearly not
<Laney> so that can be another fix
<gQuigs> I really need to take better notes..  I know I've asked this before..    where are automated test results preventing the cdimage bump?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<seb128> (old indicator restored)
<Laney> ♥
<seb128> gQuigs, jibel knows
<Laney> gQuigs: dunno, since the URL that firefox remembers for me doesn't work (https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-disco-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/ - actually it was artful but still)
<Laney> ask that person, yeah
<jibel> gQuigs, they are not published to a public jenkins instance
<jibel> the tests have been failing for a while, I still have to have a look, some weird ssh error on reboot  after installation
<gQuigs> understood, thanks!
<Trevinho> Laney: as I wrote to seb already yeah is probably related to missing dep again, one reason to have just one extension package to me :P
<Trevinho> Laney: anyway I had pushed the change on the metadata already upstream so just pick latest upstream release in case
<Trevinho> I had to fix the packaging in my list too but I had to prioritize other upstream stuff
<gQuigs>  jibel well those errors aren't particularly helpful..   I'm guessing this is less of an issue in the Ubuntu desktop, and more of an infrastructure one?
<willcooke> night all
<jibel> gQuigs, I don't know, I didn't look closely.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-26
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va jibel, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, bien bien, doing some iso testing for 16.04.6 ....
<didrocks> hum, "enjoy"
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> didrocks, oSoMoN, jibel, lut les frenchies
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> en forme ?
<jibel> salut seb128
<jibel> en forme et toi?
<seb128> un léger rhume mais sinon ça va
<didrocks> salut seb128
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> I'm doing a rls-bugs list by hand this morning (haven't scripted it yet) - so I will send out the meeting reminder with all the bugs in it ASAP.
<willcooke> Got a meeting with OEM now, so maybe in around 1hr
<willcooke> seb128, FYI ^
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<seb128> willcooke, hey, wfm, I assumed that we would skip since it was not on the community hub weekly but yeah email might be a good first round workaround
<willcooke> Yeah, I figure it'll be useful.  At least it will be for me, since I can think about how to present the data while I'm putting it together
<Laney> hi
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? did you fully recover from friday?
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> I'm alright thanks, what about you?
<Laney> yeah pretty much, managed to go climbing last night so can't be that bad
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Laney
<seb128> I'm fine, a bit for a cold/blocked nose at night but I can't really complain
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Trevinho> Aloha!
<oSoMoN> aloha Trevinho
<seb128> hey trevinho, how are you?
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Laney> moinco
<didrocks> hey Laney! :p
<Laney> moinrocks!
<jibel> FYI latest disco desktop image promoted to current
<didrocks> \o/
<Trevinho> seb128: all good thanks! :)
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN and didrocks too
<Trevinho> and to Laney too
<seb128> thx jibel
<jibel> could someone try an encrypted home installation of 16.04.6 and tell if he can log in?
<jibel> I get a permission denied when attempting to read the wrapped pass phrase
<didrocks> jibel: happy to do it this afternoon
<didrocks> if nobody beats me to it, starting the iso download right now
<jibel> this is the journal when I attempt to log in http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MXJNVbXV8g/
<jibel> i'll report a bug
<willcooke> jibel, on it
<willcooke> didrocks, do you know anything about tweaking the "pressure" in the dock?  I'd like to try some different numbers and see if I can smooth it out a bit (where the mouse gets stuck on the side of the screen), but I don't know where I should make those changes.  Looking at the code suggests there is UI for this, but I can't see it
<andyrock> willcooke: search for pressure-threshold in dconf-editor
<willcooke> andyrock, thanks!
<andyrock> should be under /org/gnome/shell/extension/dash-to-dock
<andyrock> or something like this
<willcooke> thx andyrock
<andyrock> np!
<willcooke> oooh
<willcooke> "Isolate monitors" is handy
<andyrock> it what we used to have in unity?
<willcooke> Not quite, but nearly I think
<andyrock> or maybe we had workspace isolation?
<willcooke> there's an option for that too
<willcooke> k, I've halved the pressure value and I will try that
<willcooke> see how annoyed I get ;)
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, those are the kind of options I'd like to get live
<Trevinho> same with the one to have workspaces in the 2nd monitor too, that could then be disabled when in "presentation-mode"
<willcooke> neat
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: hi! were you able to reproduce the blue page ghostscript regression? if so, could you please test the new ghostscript packages in the security team ppa here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: I can't seem to reproduce the original issue, so I don't know if the second upstream commit actually fixes it or not
<seb128> mdeslaur, I can reproduce the blue page with
<seb128> $ gs -dSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sOutputFile=bug -sDEVICE=cups -dcupsColorSpace=17 -c "showpage"
<seb128> mdeslaur, then $ git clone https://github.com/michaelrsweet/rasterview; cd rasterview; ./configure; ./rasterview bug
<seb128> if that helps
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh sweet, yes that helps
<seb128> (need libfltk1.3-dev to build the rasterview)
<mdeslaur> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> and confirmed that .6 doesn't have the issue forme
<seb128> (now trying the ppa version)
<seb128> yeah, .7 is fine (at least no blue bg)
<mdeslaur> seb128: awesome, thanks for the test hint...I'll try it too in a few minutes
<seb128> np
<mdeslaur> tkamppeter: nm, seb helped me out ^
<seb128> mdeslaur, you can replace the "-c showpage"" by an pdf filename also for a more "concrete" example
<mdeslaur> oh, good
<seb128> we should snap that rasterview :)
<Laney> jbicha: I pushed g-s-d to lp git, did you want to review / upload maybe?
<Laney> also, thx for gvfs
 * Laney pops out for a bit (will probably be late for the meeting)
<seb128> ok, meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-26
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 26 14:30:36 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-26 | Current topic:
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out), laney (late?), oSoMoN, tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<Trevinho> O/
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> quite some people out today, let's get started anyway
<jibel> hi
<seb128> #topic rls-bugs-review
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-26 | Current topic: rls-bugs-review
<seb128> no desktop section for -bb but bug #1803136 sounds like it should be owned by desktop
<ubot5> bug 1803136 in vala (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.40.13 in bionic" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803136
<seb128> though that it's in universe
<didrocks> it impacts potential rebuilds in main, though?
<seb128> I vote rls-bb-notfixing, it's a valid request and we should SRU it but it's not worth rls tracking
<seb128> well, it might
 * didrocks always feels uneasy with vala update
<seb128> but it shouldn't? it's a bugfix update
<Trevinho> not sure...
<seb128> no reason we need to rebuild thing, though it could lead to ftbfs-es
<didrocks> yeah, but bugfixing means doing a mass rebuild anyway, so… +1 on -notfixing
<seb128> anyway
<didrocks> (or segfaults at runtime :p)
<seb128> k, let's not argue if (test) rebuilds are required on not, it's not useful if we rls-bb-notfixing
 * seb128 updates the bug
<Trevinho> does it need rebuilding the vala world all the times?
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, generated C code will get the fixes, no?
<seb128> fixing the toolchain and updating our packages to benefit of the fixes are different things
<seb128> we can update the toolchain first and then evaluates what would benefit from a rebuild
<seb128> but that's a conversation for post meeting :)
<Trevinho> yep, depends on the fixes... Could also be just on the compiler itself. then bugs depend on specific cases I think
<seb128> that was the one bionic incoming
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks> (but it means that a security update later can have more troubles than needed due to untested rebuild first, but agreed, discussion for later)
<seb128> same vala situation there
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> and that's the one one for cosmic
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that is more interesting
<seb128> bug #1817020
<ubot5> bug 1817020 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Touching and dragging an icon on the dock blocks input to other apps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817020
<seb128> that basically screws your session
<andyrock> I can take this
<seb128> but most of our users don't use touch
<seb128> k, so I vote +1 and assignee andyrock :)
<Trevinho>  andyrock ❤️
<seb128> others agree on nominating?
<seb128> andyrock, thx!
<andyrock> np
<didrocks> hard to argue against :p
<seb128> done
<andyrock> thx
<seb128> bug #1817546
<ubot5> bug 1817546 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Disco) "Changing the volume (with the mouse wheel over icon) locks up gnome-shell" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817546
<seb128> +1 for me for nominating
<seb128> trevinho, you want to own that one?
<andyrock> +1
<Trevinho> yep
<seb128> thx
<seb128> next
<seb128> bug #1817128
<ubot5> bug 1817128 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not automatically unlocked on login" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817128
<seb128> I vote +1, I'm ok to own it
<seb128> (I hope GNOME fixes it for .0 but otherwise we know what commit to revert)
<seb128> k, no other vote, let's do that and move on
<seb128> bug #1817490	
<ubot5> bug 1817490 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-extension-appindicator 23-1 is busted -- no appindicators are displayed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817490
<seb128> that has already been handled, the new version just needed to be locked to the same gnome-shell serie
<seb128> L_aney uploaded that earlier
<seb128> bug #1440372
<ubot5> bug 1440372 in duplicity (Ubuntu) "please port duplicity to Python3" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440372
<seb128> I vote -1 / notfixing
<didrocks> yeah, same as well
<Trevinho> Wasn't there a branch already?
<Trevinho> IIRC...
<seb128> unsure why it has been tagged, that's nothing new nor urgent
<seb128> not that I know
<didrocks> well, there is a branch from 2015, from mterry, but tested? Why not merged? unsure
<seb128> yeah, no reason it needs to be important not for disco in any case
<seb128> bug #1816945
<ubot5> bug 1816945 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "failsafeXServer does not parse Xorg.failsafe.log correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816945
<seb128> that has a patch and looks like worth fixing (I don't know what's the status of failsafe nowadays, I think I read comments saying it didn't work (well) with gdm/recent Ubuntu versions)
<seb128> I vote +1
<seb128> tjaalton, can you review the patch/test that?
<seb128> k, no other opinion? :(
<seb128> I do accept/assign & let's move to next one
<didrocks> I'm unsure it even works TBH
<Laney> back
<seb128> right
<seb128> wb Laney
<seb128> you got saved by a long list of dd-incoming, we didn't reach your section yet :)
<seb128> bug #1817073
<ubot5> bug 1817073 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell crash when an asset is not found (due to too many logs spawn by appindicator extension)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817073
<seb128> brb, door bell
<seb128> please discuss ^
<didrocks> I'm on +1 fixing it, this is a bad behavior which can crash the shell by $whatever_app
<didrocks> I can have a look if Trevinho or andyrock don't have time for it, I will be less effective though as they know more the code than I do
<andyrock> I took a look during the sprint (forget to put it in the weekly report) but was unable to reproduce the problem
<didrocks> (I guess there are 2 parts: 1. printing the asset name so that app authors can see that on the log and 2. prevent the infinite loop)
<seb128> I agree that it would be nice to fix it
<didrocks> andyrock: with a simple app and no asset?
<didrocks> like simple app publishing an indicator (do you have any handy?)
<seb128> we didn't seem to have much report and seems specific to a not-used-a-lot software
<andyrock> didrocks: with their app
<didrocks> ahhh, interesting
<Trevinho> I expect the shell not to crash more than the extension though
<didrocks> anyway, I can havae a try to reproduce
<seb128> let's discuss details after the meeting
<andyrock> if no one wants to take this feel free to assign it to me
<seb128> I think I -1 tracking it as -rls because it's obviously not something lot of users have been hitting
 * Laney thinks assign but not rls personally
<seb128> agreed
<andyrock> makes sense
<didrocks> (was twitter-popular for a while, this is why it got my attention btw)
<didrocks> (and blaming ubuntu, blablabla)
<seb128> didrocks, I assign to you to find a reproducer then feel free to reassign to andy
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> bug #1772811
<ubot5> bug 1772811 in OEM Priority Project "different behaviors for switch display mode between xenial and bionic" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772811
<seb128> I think that's fixed in proposed
<seb128> trevinho, correct?
<Trevinho> yeah it should
<seb128> if so can you update the status?
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> yep. Forgot to add it in the changelog it seems
<seb128> k
<seb128> so, tracking list
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html all owned
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1796622
<ubot5> bug 1796622 in network-manager (Ubuntu Cosmic) "NetworkManager IPv6 DAD lifetime behavior introduce security risk" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796622
<seb128> cosmic needs fixing/SRU to the current version
<seb128> let's assign to Till
<Laney> Till mentioned that on his report
<seb128> right
<seb128> bug #1815708
<ubot5> bug 1815708 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Use ODRS for reviews" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815708
<seb128> I assign that one to robert since he uploaded the change to cosmic https://launchpadlibrarian.net/411242971/gnome-software_3.30.2-0ubuntu10_source.changes
<seb128> or I will later if launchpad stops timeouting on me :/
<seb128> that's it for cosmic
<andyrock> regarding this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1799293
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1799293 in gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock (Ubuntu Disco) "Locking the screen once leaves screen contents visible but not interactive. Locking the screen a second time works." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<andyrock> do we really care about  gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock
<andyrock> it's fixed in  gnome-shell-extension-ubuntudock
<andyrock> and upstream
<seb128> it would be nicer to fix it there, but it's not a priority
<seb128> don't spend time on it
<Laney> IMO not as a team, but you can use ~ubuntu-sponsors and someone might pick it up
<Laney> ...if you want...
<seb128> +1
<didrocks> sounds good
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> ok, moving on
<seb128> bb-tracking
<seb128> bug #1763892
<ubot5> bug 1763892 in mutter (Ubuntu Cosmic) "144Hz/120Hz monitor but mutter seems to cap rendering at 60FPS" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763892
<Trevinho> duflu area
<seb128> he's on it, started with cosmic
<seb128> let's assign to him
<seb128> bug #1769991
<ubot5> bug 1769991 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu Bionic) "[16.04] Unable to import OpenVPN configuration into Network Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769991
<seb128> k, unsure how that got nominated but I think it shouldn't at this point
<seb128> I'm deleting the xenial/bionic targets and asking that guy to follow the process (he needs to provides details anyway)
<seb128> and the odrs one is same as cosmic, for Robert
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1769991/+activity that guy?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1769991 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu Bionic) "[16.04] Unable to import OpenVPN configuration into Network Manager" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> :>
<seb128> yes
<seb128> does anyone know him?
<didrocks> nope
<Laney> if you mean teward, he's an ubuntu-dev
<Laney> however, that's not the guy I'm referringn to
<Laney> (scroll down to "bug task added")
<Trevinho> nope too
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I did the xenial one
<seb128> not bionic :p
<Laney> :D
<seb128> aaaanyway
<seb128> :)
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-26 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, your turn!
<Laney> ok
<Laney>  glib2.0 (2.59.2-2 to 2.59.3-1) in proposed for 5 days
<Laney> give me a card for that, I don't think Jeremy is going to take it
<Laney>  gnome-software (3.30.6-2ubuntu2 to 3.31.2-0ubuntu1) in proposed for 4 days
<Laney> two things
<Laney>  Unsatisfiable depends:
<Laney>     libxmlb1: amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<Laney> that's an MIR https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxmlb/+bug/1814997
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814997 in libxmlb (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxmlb" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Laney> not sure if we want to get that raised up or not
<Laney> Blocked by bug: 1817223
<ubot5> bug 1817223 in libxmlb (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] The list of applications in Ubuntu Software is empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817223
<Laney> imho that should be nominated
<Laney> and tracked that way
<didrocks> (MIR is pending security)
<seb128> we should raise it up/ask security, it blocks also the new fwupd
<seb128> +1, let's do that
 * didrocks agrees
<Laney> cool
<Laney> and the bug, nominate/assign to robert?
<Laney> he's been working on it, but for tracking
<seb128> yes, I do that
<Laney> thx
<Laney>  gvfs blocking glibc (2.28-0ubuntu1 to 2.29-0ubuntu1) for 4 days
<Laney>     Regressions
<Laney>         gvfs/1.39.91-1: amd64 (log, history), s390x (log, history)
<Laney> jbicha uploaded a new one, but http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/gvfs/disco/amd64 for that looks bad
<Laney> card it
<Laney>  cairo (1.16.0-2 to 1.16.0-3) in proposed for 3 days
<Laney>     Regressions
<Laney>         gnome-shell-pomodoro/0.14.0-1: amd64 (log, history), arm64 (log, history), armhf (log, history), i386 (log, history), ppc64el (log, history)
<Laney> card that too, looks like something valaish
<Laney> I didn't look at the ones that are greyed out
<Laney> so, end
<seb128> k
<seb128> do we kno what's the status of the gnome-shell transition?
<Laney> going to have to remove some extensions to proposed
<seb128> do we demote extensions to proposed, if so who is working on getting the list? jbicha?
<Laney> jeremy did some stuff on his status
<Laney> but it can't go in until glibc is done anyway
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm looking at poppler which I started (for the record)
<andyrock> glibc is already fixed upstream right?
<Laney> dunno, not our team
<Laney> so I'm not tracking it ;-)
<Laney> they were mentioning it a bit on release though so I know it's being worked on
<seb128> andyrock, glib you mean? glibc is libc6 and that has a bunch of autopkgtest issues
<seb128> but that's for foundations to sort out
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-26 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> other topics?
<andyrock> oh missed the c :P
<seb128> reminder we are in feature freeze, so updates including features need a ffe
<seb128> also if you had a feature that you wanted to land and missed the line please let me know
<Laney> so it can be DENIED
<andyrock> ahahaha
<Trevinho> Iano the terrible
<Trevinho> Ianus*
<seb128> :)
<seb128> reading Jeremy's post again
<seb128> Laney, trevinho, he mentioned that gnome-shell needs the new g-s-d probably for keybinding to work, did we lock those together through propers packaging tweaks?
<seb128> (I could check myself, sorry for being lazy)
<andyrock> I confirm that it requires the new g-s-d
<Trevinho> seb128: hmhmg... There was no dep change. But not in the released one
<Trevinho> it's for next one
<seb128> k
<seb128> seems all
<Trevinho> andyrock: maybe send upstream meson change too
<seb128> no other topic?
<seb128> k, seems not, let's call it a wrap, the meeting was long enough with a busy list of rls bugs (welcome into post-ff time ;)
<didrocks> nothing for me
<seb128> thx desktopers!
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 26 15:18:32 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-02-26-14.30.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> oh also, I think we should change slightly the rls reviews
<andyrock> thx!
<Trevinho> thanks
<seb128> have people do +1/0/-1 votes maybe
<seb128> often the chair sit down there waiting on someone to maybe comment
<seb128> but that doesn't happen
<seb128> and we all sit down looking at the screen and waiting for a minute
<oSoMoN> I feel that for most of those bugs I don't have a deep understanding of the problem, at least not without spending a few minutes reading the description and comments
<seb128> then it's a =0 :)
<oSoMoN> maybe I should reserve some time before the meeting to go through the rls bugs and read them?
<seb128> or we should perhaps ask people to read the bugs before the meeting
<seb128> yeah, that's an option
<Laney> not sure it's right that this should be a voting thing
<Laney> imho
<oSoMoN> not a bad thing imo, that would give the entire team a better common view of what's incoming
<seb128> let's have a proper discussion at another time then
<seb128> but yeah, maybe it shouldn't be a voting
<seb128> I just feel like we didn't find a smooth process and we are wasting a part of the meeting waiting for people to comment or not which is suboptimal
<Laney> my idea before was to have a bug master
<seb128> right
<Laney> anyway, worth thinking about, it's one of the less smooth parts for sure
<Trevinho> would need something interactive.. like a web page, quick voting with countdown... :-)
<andyrock> what's the password required to enter in a failed autopkgtest console?
<Laney> ubuntu
<Laney> are you taking glib?
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> tracker
<Laney> k good
<Laney> seb128: are you making the cards for proposed stuff or?
<andyrock> let me know if you need help with glib
<seb128> Laney, yes, sorry I didn't want to get too sidetracked during the meeting so I put that in my gedit, about to get back to it
<Laney> np, just checking
<andyrock> "ubuntu" does not work
<seb128> it should :/
<Laney> ubuntu/ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, cards added
<Laney> nice one
<jbicha> gvfs feels to me like it does better when the infrastructure isn't so busy doing stuff like rebuilding all the nodejs rdeps
<jbicha> it did pass for me yesterday in my PPA: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco-jbicha-dev/disco/amd64/g/gvfs/20190225_193205_31944@/log.gz
<jbicha> please bump the gvfs/s390x hint
<andyrock> Laney: ubuntu/ubuntu works
<andyrock> not sure why it tells me to use systemd-coredump@localhost
<andyrock> instead of ubuntu@localhost
<Laney> that was some bug in autopkgtest
<seb128> Laney, unsure how busy you are but slashd pinged me asking if we had debuging tip on bug #1817738
<ubot5> bug 1817738 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Can't change virtual terminal when auto-login is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817738
<seb128> or if that rings any bell
<Laney> tips: turn debugging on in gdm config and see if it's saying anything in the journal
<seb128> slashd, ^
<slashd> Laney, seb128 yeah I did that already, it didn't said much. I'll give it another try
<seb128> slashd, btw we usually don't directly target bugs to a serie if they don't have an owner, our process is to rather tag rls-bb-incoming (or other -nn according to the serie) and we review those and then approve&assign/decline as we feel appropriate
<slashd> seb128, noted for next time
<seb128> thx
 * willcooke is off 
<willcooke> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-27
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, matinal aujourd'hui!
<seb128> ça va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, oui, matinal :) je voudrais finir le truc Go aujourd'hui
<didrocks> et toi ?
<seb128> moi ça va aussi, c'est tjs le printemps aujourd'hui :)
<didrocks> oui, 18°C aujourd'hui ici
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi oSoMoN ?
<oSoMoN> mieux, le rhume commence à se dissiper, et il fait un temps de printemps ici, c’est agréable
<duflu> Morning didrocks, seb128, oSoMoN, world
<duflu> or part of world
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> how are things?
<duflu> oSoMoN, a spike of code reviews and conflicts to deal with. Not fun. I just have to give up and leave some of it for another day
<duflu> You oSoMoN?
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> duflu, not fun indeed :/ business as usual on my end, dealing with libreoffice and chromium build/test failures, I do a lot of that these days
<didrocks> a lot of failures ? ;)
<duflu> oSoMoN, you are our hero
<duflu> or one of them, to be fair
<oSoMoN> didrocks, few failures, but too often :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<oSoMoN> duflu, allow me to return the compliment, your tireless work on performance fixes makes a huge difference
<duflu> Some day they will
<duflu> It's glacial movement
<willcooke> morning all
<jibel> Hi willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN
 * popey glares at jamesh for a blank store page https://snapcraft.io/portal-test
<popey> (also, good morning)
<popey> would be nice to link to the source of that snap from the store page :)
<seb128> hey willcooke popey
<oSoMoN> good morning popey
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> mieux, le rhume s’estompe, et toi?
<seb128> un peu le rhume et qq bleus après une chute en vélo hier mais sinon ça va, c'est encore l'été aujourd'hui :)
<Laney> ello
<oSoMoN> I've found a place to work from, with good wifi and decent coffee, while I'm waiting for suspension to be changed on my car
<oSoMoN> hullo Laney
<duflu> Hallo Laney
<oSoMoN> seb128, ouch
<oSoMoN> autopkgtests all green for LO 6.2 \o/
<seb128> well done!
<duflu> Laney,  (back on the mutter proposal) I am trying to make maintenance easiest. So before switching to multiple patches to solve a single bug, would you accept one clean patch covering the diff of both? It seems that what I did for the same bug in disco
<duflu> *that's
<duflu> Also copying the patch directly from gitlab was an attempt to simplify maintenance :)
<Laney> hi duflu
<Laney> I think it's best if one Debian patch corresponds to one commit upstream, but if you don't like that then fine I guess
<duflu> I feel that's going to create more confusion and headache here, which I assume is also your motivation
<Laney> ...
<duflu> Happy to make a patch that's tool-friendly though. One header per patch
<Laney> I mean I'm happy to talk to you about why I'm saying this, but I'd rather you didn't accuse me of trying to make things confusing
<seb128> hey Laney, how was the quiz?
<Laney> hi seb128 (& oSoMoN too)
<Laney> was good, we got 16/16 on the picture round
<seb128> impresssive :)
<Laney> it was local pubs
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm ok, fall with the bike yesterday at lunch and I did scratch my hand and hurt  bit my leg, nothing serious but I had to postpone the tennis match I was supposed to play yesterday evening, shame because the weather is really nice this week
<Laney> :'(((((
<seb128> well, it could have been worth so I'm not complaining (too much)
<Laney> hope it doesn't bother you for too long
<seb128> thx :)
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<didrocks> seb128: urgh :/
<willcooke> my woe: Boy #2 now has Chickenpox and was awake most of the night :(
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> how old is he already?
<seb128> they have a sign about it at the childcare, some kids got ir recently
<willcooke> 3.5
<seb128> it
<didrocks> quite good to have this at this age though
<willcooke> yeah
<didrocks> my brother had it at 16, wasn't fun
<Laney> moin didrocks
<willcooke> We could have bought a vaccination, but it was like 130quid, and my kids aren't worth that yet
<jamesh> with the vaccine available, better to avoid it all together if possible
<willcooke> ha
<jamesh> (I didn't enjoy it when I was young)
<didrocks> willcooke: heh, price is raising up with the investement (so time and food ;)) you put in
<didrocks> I even didn't know there was a vaccine
<willcooke> Piriton is working well
<acheronuk> has anyone tried installing in German lately? all the proposed language combinations on keyboard selection page look very wrong
<acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/L2BEk1M.png
<seb128> acheronuk, that's probably the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1817453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1817453 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is not well translated into Spanish" [High,New]
<seb128> (retitled now and rls-dd-incoming it now
<acheronuk> seb128: thanks. I had seen that bug listed, but it sounded like they meant the whole UI from reading just its title
<acheronuk> clearly not
<seb128> the screenshot indicated the same issue that what you describe, the title/initial description was confusing
 * acheronuk nods
<Laney> good to find installer bugs in a week that's not release week :>
<seb128> :)
<seb128> let's see now if it gets ignored until release week!
 * Laney was just picturing fixing it in a room in Blue Fin
<seb128> I can confirm the bug in a french install
<seb128> Laney, your dream can still be true :)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> if that's biggie in french, it's going to be fixed before release week :p
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> new rule should be that English people don't have to fix anything that is to do with foreign stuff
<Laney> BREXIT
<seb128> roooh
 * seb128 reboots, brb
<Laney> also this was on the news today https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-47334374
<oSoMoN> Laney, but you're Irish, aren't you?
<Laney> oSoMoN: yeah, best of both worlds - ignoring things I don't want to do while at the same time having an unlimited Guinness supply
<acheronuk> didrocks: https://i.imgur.com/FA44sSo.png
<seb128> duflu, you can't reproduce bug #1817546 with gnome-shell 3.31 from disco-proposed?
<ubot5> bug 1817546 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Disco) "Changing the volume (with the mouse wheel over icon) locks up gnome-shell" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817546
<seb128> it's easy to trigger here
<duflu> seb128, no I can't
<seb128> you use 3.31?
<seb128> that's in disco-proposed only atm, not disco
<duflu> seb128, oh I was testing bionic. So I have no opinion. But it's also confirmed by others already
<seb128> right, I was just wondering why you request an apport-collect log
<seb128> the bug is confirmed/understood, the request is just going to annoy the reporter for no benefit from what I can see
<seb128> (also often those apport-collect tend to not be very useful since that doesn't collect the journal errors & co)
<duflu> seb128, that was to check for extensions which is usually the problem. So my request was justified. I do answer many more bugs than I have time to reproduce. I know in this case that was the wrong answer but for the greater good, this approach means many bugs get progressed which otherwise would never get an answer at all
<seb128> duflu, ok, fair enough
<seb128> I personnally disagree with the method but not enough to try to convince you, let's call it personnal preference
<duflu> seb128, oh sorry, I did test 3.31 and it works here
<duflu> !?
<duflu> Sounds like maybe confined to 3.30
<seb128> k, weird, mouse wheeling scroll on the sound indicator does lock the shell here with the sound icon stucked in the middle of the screen
<seb128> no, it's a 3.31 regression
<seb128> that's when reports started and the version I can confirm with
<seb128> anyway, Marco has it on his backlog so it's going to be handled, don't worry about it
 * duflu continues scrolling volume and can't make it freeze
<seb128> well, then it doesn't impact every install
<duflu> seb128, it's likely my dev environment shell isn't talking to the pulse daemon properly so I might expect a freeze to be in the call to Pulse
<duflu> the GUI appears to work even when there is no connection
<seb128> it's blocked in a
<seb128> #6  0x00007fdeebb1373a in ca_context_cancel () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc
<seb128>    anberra.so.0
<seb128> <emit signal ??? on instance 0x7fdedc006510 [GCancellable]>0x7fd
<duflu> <insert joke about our nation's capital>
 * Laney sweeps up the tumbleweeds
<willcooke> :)
<clobrano> hey all o/
<clobrano> soriano just accepted this MR https://gitlab.gnome.org/World/ShellExtensions/desktop-icons/merge_requests/101
<clobrano> I wonder what's the process for accepting this change in 19.04. Is there something I can do? Like SRU?
<gitbot> Shell extensions issue (Merge request) 101 in desktop-icons "Use GTK theme selection color for selected file-item and rubberband" [Merged]
<Laney> clobrano: We'll get another upload of all the changes from desktop-icons git soon
<Laney> thx for working on that!
<Laney> (if they do a tagged release, would be nicer)
<clobrano> Laney: great! About the tagged release, should I ping them?
<Laney> clobrano: maybe ask if there's a plan, wouldn't want to rush them otherwise
<seb128> clobrano, that's more of a bugfix so no need of special exception to land that in any case
<clobrano> Laney, seb128: alright, I'll just ask :)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-28
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<jibel> ça va?
<didrocks> salut, ça va, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, bien bien, I took the day off to relax a bit after this release and before next one next week
<didrocks> jibel: totally deserved :)
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke & desktopers
<seb128> how is it going today?
<didrocks> morning seb128, still sunny here! But wint^W^W^W^Wrain is coming from what I heard :p
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> how are you?
<duflu> Morning willcooke and seb128
<duflu> and morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, duflu
<seb128> didrocks, I'm ok, was up in the night because of the cold and it took me some time to sleep again so a bit tired :/
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, seb128, Laney
<didrocks> seb128: sounds like your cold will never end. Good luck :/
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu seb128 oSoMoN willcooke
<willcooke> ahoy all
<willcooke> Going to see Dave Gorman tonight \o/
<Laney> didrocks: good, looks like the fake spring has ended
<seb128> didrocks, I keep getting new one, thanks to sprint & kid
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<Laney> last night we went to: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPM5u4K_t2HQCR7VQ0TMkXaOSBE5yZK66SrTp40SB0cyGxcPvnZsP1LmbmVMjBSsA/photo/AF1QipPUnZ4Ru2LCVwa0bde0u-1tkMFiwR35zBC0d3iA?key=VzNQMlFkN0V4djJZRGYzcHZ6NEpOUHU3VGMwNVZB #quality #link
<didrocks> seb128: renewed membership :p
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> Laney: we still have it for one day! I'll make it worth it :p
<didrocks> Laney: oh nice
<didrocks> I can't recognize you in the crowd, because, you were part of the dancing crowd, right, right RIGHT? :)
<Laney> hahah
<Laney> I was behind the camera
<didrocks> next year then? ;)
<seb128> jbicha, kenvandine, the desktop list moderation queue got emails about eog-master snap failing to upload to the store (monday), gedit-master too (today) and build failure for gnome-hitori-master
<seb128> (quite annoying to have those going to the list without being sure if they also reach the right people, I don't know if/how we can resolve that)
<Laney> could be fun to do
<seb128> jbicha, gnome-hitori fails on 'cp: cannot stat '../src/data/icons/48x48/org.gnome.Hitori.png': No such file or directory'
<Laney> seb128: what's wrong with them ending up on the list?
<seb128> they don't end up in the list
<seb128> they end up in a moderation queue I've to manual deal with every morning
<Laney> not from a known address that can be whitelisted?
<seb128> some have private token or store link so I'm unsure we want to whitelist
<Laney> then that's what's wrong
<seb128> yeah, probably
<seb128> I don't feel like I understand the snap/store process enough atm to take an informed decision on what needs to be done
<Laney> ok
<seb128> I also don't feel like those snaps are team maintainer, we don't have shared knowledge of the process and acl are not open to the team afaik
<seb128> maintained*
<seb128> which I would like to fix
<seb128> anyway, a discussion to have with Ken when he's around, he's the one mostly owning that stack atm, we should look at how we make that more of a team owned topic
 * seb128 adds to backlog
<willcooke> How easy is it to convert a live USB stick in to a persistent one?
<jbicha> gedit-master said "internal server error" so all I had to do was click the retry button
<clobrano> good morning everyone o/
<jbicha> I already handled eog-master with Ken on Monday
<clobrano> Laney: about desktop-icon fix, the release is blocked by a DBus API change, which in turn will be released in the next gnome version
<seb128> version being 31.91 or next cycle?
<jbicha> I'm fixing gnome-hitori-master (upstream made icon filename changes which is good because it should finally fix bug 1670214 )
<ubot5> bug 1670214 in hitori (Ubuntu) "Hitori missing from Software app" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670214
<clobrano> seb128: they only said "next release" actually
<seb128> jbicha, hey, k
<jbicha> good morning
<clobrano> and "there isn't a release cycle"
<clobrano> morning jbicha
<jbicha> gnome-hitori-master is fixed now
<jbicha> I got the eog-master email because I had directly requested the failed build and it doesn't look to me like it had private data in the email
<jbicha> our snaps are listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOMESnaps
<seb128> I didn't say it had
<seb128> I said I don't whitelist snap emails because I think some of those sometime have
<jbicha> to fix hitori, I went to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-hitori-master
<jbicha> I looked at the build logs and then fixed the yaml which in this case is upstream, so that's https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/hitori/commits/master
<jbicha> I don't bother with merge requests since generally GNOME maintainers don't deal with Snap stuff and are fine with us fixing Snap issues
<seb128> :)
<seb128> ah, that is still core 16 I see
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-hitori-master has a source line, I click it and get to https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/hitori/+git/hitori/+ref/master
<jbicha> I click the breadcrumb think to "go up" to to the main page which is https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/hitori/+git/hitori
<jbicha> I clicked Import Now because I didn't want to wait several hours for the next automatic import
<seb128> ah, that's good to know
<jbicha> you can then go back to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-hitori-master and request a rebuild manually
<jbicha> but the manual request button doesn't let you use the candidate channel for snapcraft (like you can with the automatic builds)
<jbicha> at least earlier this month, there were some issues with the final snap size in the stable channel
<jbicha> so there's a cli tool you can use instead:  start with    snap install lp-build-snap
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - do you remember... we did something about screensaver not being disabled a while back.  I can't remember if that was upgrades or installs.. do you remember?  (i.e. a fresh disco install and the screensaver kicks in - so not really a problem)
<jbicha> and then you can just run something like:
<jbicha> snap run lp-build-snap --lpname ubuntu-desktop --series bionic --core-channel stable --snapcraft-channel candidate gnome-hitori-master
<jbicha> and see   snap run lp-build-snap --help
<seb128> willcooke, it was ubiquity not blocking the screen idle which was killing your screenreader?
<willcooke> ahh, that's it
<willcooke> Lemme test then
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<jbicha> I believe Ken is currently the only one that can handle the upload authorization and publishing to stable channel for most of those snaps, but anyone in ~ubuntu-desktop can directly fix build problems
<jbicha> we need to document this stuff better though
<seb128> willcooke, https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/commit/?id=eb92fecbc432122df059a082945063e650ca47b5
<jbicha> I had never touched snap packaging until a few weeks ago
<seb128> willcooke, that just got commited yesterday, unsure from what angle you are coming/what you ask exactly today though?
<seb128> jbicha, right, that was mostly my point, we need to document/share knowledge (and probably resolve the fact that Ken only can publish to stable)
<seb128> willcooke, ah, you just tried disco and had the screen blanking? I believe that should be fixed by ^ then, which hasn't been uploaded yet
<willcooke> seb128, ah kk, might need to wait for another image then.  Reason I ask is:  I wanted to test iOS 12 devices on disco (seeing more people say it's broken still, but yet it isn't for me...wat?!) so I was doing a fresh disco install.  Then I went to answer the door and when I came back the screensaver was on, and it rang a little bell in the back of my mind which made me think it wasn't supposed to be doing that.
<willcooke> seb128, ack! thx
<willcooke> back to iOS then
<seb128> :)
<seb128> (needs an ubiquity source upload first, then an iso build with it, but it's in the pipe now)
<willcooke> in other news:  Amazon just delivered me a lovely empty box.
<willcooke> and ios 12 works for me.  damn it
<willcooke> something for next Thursday then :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> really you should ask for a testing device
<didrocks> willcooke: empty box -> toy for your children :)
<seb128> your years old iphone isn't enough
<Laney> I'm actually testing a ubiquity upload right now.
<willcooke> well, it runs the latest release of iOS, but yeah, I will ask Father Christmas, err Dean, for one
<willcooke> nice, thanks Laney
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, :D
<sentiment> hello. I want to contribute to the gnome-music project.
<sentiment> But Ubuntu has its own package repository for that project.
<sentiment> How should I proceed? I just downloaded the source for the latest gnome-music and it is refusing to build. I think it's because of some dependency issues.
<seb128> hey sentiment, you better contribute directly upstream for it
<sentiment> Ubuntu'version is lagging behind gnome's
<seb128> sentiment, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-music/3.31.90-1 ?
<sentiment> hmm. mine is version 3.28
<sentiment> and no update was available last I checked one hour ago
<sentiment> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04
<sentiment> I am totally new to Linux development. What are the usual procedures to follow when I want to contribute to an Ubuntu package?
<sentiment> same as what seb128 suggested? Directly contribute to the original source?
<seb128> sentiment, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<seb128> sentiment, what sort of contribution do you want to do?
<sentiment> Yes I have that link open right now
<seb128> and yes, older series of Ubuntu have older versions of software
<sentiment> mainly gnome packages
<seb128> well, do you want to contribute to the code?
<sentiment> yes
<seb128> sentiment, you better look there then, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-music
<seb128> and https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Music
<sentiment> yes, that's the first link that I visited
<seb128> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Music/Resources
<sentiment> from which I got the source
<sentiment> ok
<seb128> k
<seb128> well then you are at the right place
<sentiment> I think I need to remove the Gnome-Music package from my system though.
<sentiment> There must be a reason that the latest build is not available for Ubuntu 18.04
<sentiment> I'll ask in the gnome-music channel.
<Laney> Ubuntu's not a rolling release, so applications stay (mostly) at the versions that it was released with
<seb128> ricotz, jbicha, any idea if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/1818053 could be a vala bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818053 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/seahorse:11:g_atomic_ref_count_dec:g_variant_unref:___lambda22_:____lambda22__gasync_ready_callback:g_simple_async_result_complete" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> it segfaults on that code line
<seb128> 				service.prompt_at_dbus_path.begin(prompt_path.dup(), null, null, (obj, res) => {
<seb128> well rather
<seb128> 				service.prompt_at_dbus_path.begin(prompt_path.dup(), null, null, (obj, res) => { 					try { 						service.prompt_at_dbus_path.end(res);
<andyrock> jbicha: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/tracker/merge_requests/1 or https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker/merge_requests/65 to fix tracker autopkgtest
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 1 in tracker "debian/rules: Drop -Bsymbolic(-functions)" [Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 65 in tracker "meson: Enforce build order using generated headers directly" [Opened]
<ricotz> seb128, taking a look
<seb128> andyrock, well done on that test issue
<seb128> I wonder if the Bsymbolic-function win is worth the engineering work we put in dealing with such problems
<andyrock> -Bsymbolic was introduced in tracker when libtracker-client used to be dlopen-ed
<andyrock> libtracker-client does not exists anymore
<andyrock> at least that's what the git history tells me :)
<andyrock>  anyway you can reproduce the issue even without -bsymbolic (you need to enable lto and -O3)
<andyrock> because the duplicate function will be inlined from the optimizer
<andyrock> *by the op...
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: willcooke was so kind to let me know you are looking after mesa - it would be great if you could take a look at 1815889 and let me know what you think
<cpaelzer> The TL;DR is please revert https://github.com/mesa3d/mesa/commit/d877451b48a59ab0f9a4210fc736f51da5851c9a if that seems ok from an Ubuntu-mesa POV
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: does it happen with 19.0rc5 from ppa:canonical-x/x-staging ?
<tjaalton> I'd assume yes, would move the bug to 19.0 blockers
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: mesa-19.0.0-rc6 still has the code making it fail
<cpaelzer> so yes it will be bad with that as well
<cpaelzer> even thou to admit - I haven't set up a system with ppa:canonical-x/x-staging to verify
<cpaelzer> but I see no reason it wouldn't
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: do you strictly need me to upgrade the system to the PPA to be sure to be able to go on?
<cpaelzer> or can I leave it as-is for now?
<cpaelzer> well, let me do it - shouldn't be too hard ...
<cpaelzer> Runnin on the x-staging PPA you asked for (now missing libgl1-mesa-dri-dbgsym for nicer debug) but the TL;DR is - yes it is still failing
<cpaelzer> tested 19.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu0.1
<cpaelzer> The stack trace looks pretty much the same, some line numbers changed
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: yup, do you need it reverted soon?
<mpt> jamesh, kenvandine: Hi, I’d appreciate your feedback on the theme snap GUI. https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/147
<gitbot> CanonicalLtd issue 147 in desktop-design "Design GUI for installing theme snap" [Review: Ux Needed, Open]
<kenvandine> mpt: I'll look at it today
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks, why do they get moderated?
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<ricotz> seb128, do you know if this seahorse issue is an even older issue?
<seb128> kenvandine, because they come from launchpad email addressed which are not member of the list
<kenvandine> I see
<ricotz> seb128, I am wondering if the libsecret g-i-annotations/binding is correct
<seb128> ricotz, reports started recently, could be a change in the new 31.91 though
<seb128> I didn't see anything obvious in the git commits though
<ricotz> me neithre
<ricotz> I haven't used this feature before, is this working in cosmic?
<seb128> I think so yes
<seb128> kenvandine, do you if there is a "store status checker" somewhere? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-hitori-master/+build/479227 is failing to upload with '
<seb128>     500 Server Error: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR'
<seb128> which I just reetried but same error
<seb128> retried again and it worked :/
<seb128> is that usual for uploads to be flaky?
<kenvandine> i'll tell the store
<kenvandine> notified :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, also, do you know what's the "store series" about on launchpad?
<seb128> kenvandine, like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gedit-master is on "ubuntu core 16" but I though master builds were migrated to 18?
<seb128> seems like launchpad only list 16 :/
<kenvandine>     500 Server Error: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR'
<kenvandine> is all i have
 * kenvandine is just relaying info from seb128  :)
<seb128> kenvandine, wrong channel?
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<seb128> where is the action? ;)
 * kenvandine is still not feeling well :)
<kenvandine> i was talking to nessita in another channel
<seb128> kenvandine, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2019-February/005863.html if you want the full context
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> but that doesn't have any more info :)
<seb128> kenvandine, 2 retries and it worked, but it's a bit annoying having to manually follow to make sure things get published
<seb128> kenvandine, well, they are the ones generating the emails, so if it's missing info they should be the ones fixing it :p
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> they think they have an issue with blob storage, working on it
<seb128> great
<seb128> thx ken!
<Laney> swift is being a piece of crap, I think the snap store uses that
<kenvandine> seb128: thank you
<kenvandine> it is swift
<Laney> biting us for autopkgtest too, see #ubuntu-release
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> ricotz, do you look at the seahorse issue from a vala perspective or do you want me to try to look at what update/change started it?
<ricotz> seb128, please take a further look, afaics libsecret (secret_service_prompt_at_dbus_path_finish) is returning an invalid and not-null GVariant
<seb128> ricotz, ok, thx
<seb128> ups
<ricotz> not sure from which backend this originally comes from, maybe gnome-shell?
<seb128> no idea
<didrocks> random question: do we support non UTF-8 filenames?
<kenvandine> ugh, snaps I just published yesterday are affected by USNs for libnss3 today :(
<didrocks> "nice" timing
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> another round of building and testing today for a bunch of snaps :/
<willcooke> kenvandine, could we get cwayne's machine to test them?
<kenvandine> when it's ready
<kenvandine> i haven't gotten the word yet
<willcooke> kk
<kenvandine> it's only about 10 snaps... only
<willcooke> heh
<kenvandine> 4 of wish i published yesterday :)
<didrocks> 1 snap, lalala, 2 snaps, lalala, 3…
<seb128> didrocks, non-UTF8 as in what format? and in what context? python/snaps/fs/...?
<didrocks> seb128: for file names, like writing and handling those files on disk. I don't remembre if we support that or not
<seb128> do you have an example?
<seb128> I'm not even sure how you create a nonUTF8 filename?
<didrocks> I guess copying a file with accent from windows using iso-something?
<didrocks> I'm just trying to ensure if we use this option or not from zfs (which has a consequence of forcing utf-8 only file names)
<seb128> we had report in the past about wrong filename rendering in e.g nautilus
<seb128> so I guess it's supposed to be working but we are probably not bug free in the UI stack
<didrocks> ok, let's see if we turn it on as an experiment first, see how it goes in the real world, and assess
<seb128> makes sense
<didrocks> we should add notes for things to test ourself (like extracting a tar with non utf-8 names) to see how it explodes :p
<didrocks> thx for the feedback seb128
<didrocks> btw: http://open-zfs.org/wiki/Platform_code_differences
<didrocks> under "Platform specific", there is autotools
<seb128> np
<didrocks> I'm unsure I would put that first :p
<seb128> haha
<Trevinho> question.... upstream g-s removed the adaptive panel bg, this is because it should actually be blurred probably in such case, but we didn't fix this yet, so went back to black...
<Trevinho> Now, dash-to-dock upstream was fine to remove such support too, but the problem of the panel was the hard readability
<Trevinho> which is not an issue in the dock
<Trevinho> so... d2d code is removed now upstream, but could be readdded easily without panel support
<Trevinho> thing is, do we want the dock (only) to be adaptive or we go back to just transparent one?
<Trevinho> imho isn't a problem to have only the dock to be adaptive, since isn't really something that has to be consindered the same of the panel, but as you guys prefer.
<Trevinho> didrocks: maybe you care?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I would say as we had before the panel got adapative, semi-transparence of the dock in intellihide, wdyt?
<didrocks> (and so, value set, no adaptative thingy)
<Trevinho> ok
<didrocks> otherwise, for fixed dock, panel color…
 * seb128 has no opinion, not even sure to understand the question
<Trevinho> seb128: basically weather making the dock to become transparent when you approach a window or not
<Trevinho> well the other way around xD
<seb128> I personally found it confusing when that change was added
<seb128> but probably not the best person to ask about those things :)
<seb128> seems like didrocks has an opinion, get maybe a second one from willcooke and if they agree we have a consensus
 * willcooke reads
<didrocks> I guess the question can become: "was the 17.10 behavior fine with everyone? If so, let's revert to this"
<willcooke> hrm, not sure I understand either
<willcooke> let me install a 17.10 VM
<Trevinho> Basically the idea is: when you have windows nearby the dock it uses a solid color, otherwise it is sem-transparent
<didrocks> willcooke: basically, it was no "adaptative thingy": dock is opaque when always visible and semi-transparent (but fixed) in intellihide mode IIRC
<didrocks> I suggest to revert to that ^ (as the top panel won't be adaptative anymore)
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> I thought upstream got rid of the semi transparent thing because it was hard to read
<seb128> I always found the adaptative thing to be ugly
<Trevinho> yeah, that's the point
<Trevinho> but the hard-to-read doesn't apply to the dock
<willcooke> oh, because no text
<Trevinho> and we don't have to match dock and panel
<willcooke> well, I think they *should* match
<Trevinho> yep
<seb128> you switch workspaces with one having something next to the launcher and one which doesn't and the visual changes
<didrocks> yeah, but only having part being adaptative would be weird IMHO
<Trevinho> well, they never matched in unity, nor they do now since it's still something different... the panel can't have windows underneath while the dock does
<willcooke> yeah, I think I agree with didrocks.  Have the dock to semi-trans but the top bar not is weird.
<willcooke> s/to/do
<Trevinho> anyway, I'm not really a lover of this, so we can go whatever you guys prefer
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> so dock opaque in "always visible" but fixed transparency in intellihide?
<seb128> open when visible+1 from me
<didrocks> (which was the 17.10 behavior)
<seb128> no opinion on intellihide
<willcooke> why not opaque in intelide as well?
<didrocks> in intellihide, the reasoning is that it can go over windows
<seb128> I didn't dare asking :p
<didrocks> when you reveal it
<didrocks> and so might still want to see what's beneath
<Trevinho> well, fully opaque or not is also a theming thing, in 18.04 is  semi-tranparent with opaque panel and I think is a good combo
<didrocks> I don't think we had user complains on this
<willcooke> hrm, not convinced myself.  I open the dock to see whats on it
<willcooke> my 18.04 dock is solid black I think
<didrocks> because is adapatitive
<willcooke> ah right
<didrocks> so you have a window next to it -> fully opaque
<didrocks> actually, my memory is bad
<willcooke> hehe
<didrocks> 17.10 already had adaptative transparency
<willcooke> Imma install 17.10
<didrocks> we never shipped a release with the fix transparency
<didrocks> we only had it for some months, before upstream changed at the last minute the top panel transparency to be adaptative
<didrocks> (after code freeze)
<Trevinho> gnome code freeze... Well it's  not as we mean it :)
<didrocks> ok, that was before we themed it, but that was our default for a short while: https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/friday-18-august-default.png
<didrocks> so a little bit of transparency by default
<didrocks> similar to unity: https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/thursday-17-august-unity-session.png
<didrocks> nice to have blogged about those, easy for digging in history :p
<seb128> :)
<seb128> +1 from me for going back to that
<didrocks> yeah, let's try
<seb128> Trevinho, don't waste too much time on that, you have more important work to focus on
<didrocks> also, let's tweak our theme back to this: https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/another_proposal_for_ubuntu_theme.png :)
<seb128> haha :)
 * didrocks remembers to have work at 4am (couldn't sleep) in the hotel room in London
<didrocks> this is where bad things like this happens :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> I remember the green
<willcooke> ok, looking at the screenshot (while 1710 is still installing) I'm +1 as well
<didrocks> willcooke: don't install 17.10, as told, the finale release was adaptative, so not different than bionic
<willcooke> nod
<didrocks> waow, installing ubuntu-desktop from a debootstrap install for zfs is soooo long… happy that we rsync/cp the installs and stopped installing one deb after another…
<Trevinho> willcooke: you can probably try play with settings
<willcooke> maybe, but I'm fine with that ^
<kenvandine> sigh... gnome-contacts and gnome-calendar snaps no longer sync with google accounts after upgrading to disco.  I'm guessing something changed in GOA?
<willcooke> could it be that the API keys have been revoked?
<didrocks> reboot successful on desktop + zfs manually tweaked \o/
<willcooke> didrocks, neat!"
<seb128> didrocks, well done!
<didrocks> thx ;)
<kenvandine> willcooke: debugging, it looks like API change
<kenvandine> but perhaps EDS not GOA
<seb128> kenvandine, the lack of definition/Stability for e-d-s is an issue :/ (the flatpak guys also often raise it as something that needs to be resolved)
<kenvandine> :-(
<kenvandine> seb128: so far it hasn't bit us
<seb128> we got lucky
<kenvandine> Yup
<willcooke> g'night all
<Laney> bye
<Laney> off tomorrow, see you monday
<kenvandine> bye Laney !
<kenvandine> enjoy
<kenvandine> seb128: got any references to flatpak and eds issues?  i don't see any of it on their mailing list
<kenvandine> i'm guessing some gnome lists?
<didrocks> see you Laney!
<seb128> Laney, enjoy the long w.e, see you next week!
<seb128> kenvandine, no, just mclasen discussing with others on #gnome-hackers
<kenvandine> seb128: ok
<kenvandine> maybe this is why gnome-contacts and gnome-calendar aren't on flathub :/
<ahayzen[m]1> kenvandine: FYI https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.gnome.Contacts https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.gnome.Calendar :-)   And i think some apps bundle their own e-d-s to get things to work if the host one isn't compatible (eg Evolution).
<kenvandine> weird... i did a search for "contacts" and it found nothing
<kenvandine> same for calendar
<kenvandine> i guess the search is busted
<kenvandine> oh... now the search works... wtf
<kenvandine> i bundle the libs in the snap, but i guess i need to bundle the service too
<ahayzen> although i can't see them starting a custom service in the contacts/calendar flatpak, only Evolution seems to do that. So they probably also suffer the same situation
<oSoMoN> good night all
<kenvandine> ahayzen[m]1: they do
<kenvandine> in flatpak-wrapper.sh
<kenvandine> kind of stinks you can't share a calendar and contacts between apps
<ahayzen[m]1> Ah is that in the upstream repo I only looked at the manifest and not the launcher
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> they spawn all the eds services needed
<ahayzen[m]1> Yeah hopefully now we are sandboxing things a solution will be found, I think there are similar problems with tracker
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> eds hasn't really changed in ages
<kenvandine> but now it has
<kenvandine> i guess they've been busy this cycle :/
<jbicha> I think some Flatpak apps bundle a tracker miner and hope that the system is running tracker :|
<ahayzen> yeah i think some do that like music :-/  i think there are discussions about how tracker can be changed to suit sandboxed environments better
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-01
<kenvandine> jamesh: do you think the breeze MR is ready to be merged?
<kenvandine> jamesh: i think it looks fine and i did some testing today, didn't see any regressions
<jamesh> kenvandine: I suppose we could merge it and do the icon theme later.  It shouldn't hurt to have one without the other
<kenvandine> jamesh: i need to push out an update soon for some USNs anyway, would like to get as many fixes/improvements out as i can
<kenvandine> yeah
 * kenvandine merges
<jamesh> kenvandine: I think I've got things sorted to let Yaru's CI trigger g-c-t's CI too now
<kenvandine> i think someone complained about cursor theme, that would be included in their icon theme right?
<jamesh> quite possibly, yeah.
<jbicha> Laney: g-s-d 3.31.90 works with gnome-shell 3.30. I haven't tried 3.31.91 though
<jamesh> cursor themes are generally part of the icon theme
<kenvandine> jbicha: i think he's away until tuesday
<kenvandine> jamesh: yeah
<kenvandine> jamesh: something to confirm
<jbicha> ok, I think glibc will take a bit more time to migrate anyway
<jamesh> kenvandine: hmm.  Looks like the cursors are in breeze.git, separate from breeze-icons.git
<robert_ancell> jbicha, can I get you to sponsor the new snapd-glib (in git). I've added autopkg tests which is a requirement for SRU exception.
<robert_ancell> I've never done them before so if you know better than I do please have a look if they make sense!
<robert_ancell> Laney, ^ I saw your name on the glib ones (i.e. I copied those). Let me know if they look wrong! https://salsa.debian.org/debian-ayatana-team/snapd-glib
<kenvandine> jamesh: if you have any thing else you might be able to get into gtk-common-themes by Monday my time, take a swing at it
<kenvandine> or rather tuesday, i'm out on monday :)
<kenvandine> i'll defer publishing it until then, that's the snap i'm most concerned with publishing to stable to often
<kenvandine> jamesh: also, FYI in case you weren't aware the CI builds publish to edge but we have a git mirror on LP that publishes to candidate
<kenvandine> as the seeded snaps have to be built on LP
<jbicha> robert!
<kenvandine> jamesh: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gtk-common-themes
<kenvandine> hey robert
 * kenvandine heads off to get more sleep
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Hi jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<tjaalton> what's this packagekit daemon and why is it blocking manual apt update
<tjaalton> locks the db
<tjaalton> ah, bad network
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> tjaalton, it's the service used by e.g gnome-software to interact with the packaging system
<tjaalton> seb128: right, it's not new but was blocking apt on a new install because the network driver of the new hw is buggy
<tjaalton> first time I saw it running
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> tjaalton, k
<seb128> willcooke, hey!
<seb128> & bbiab, going to co-working now
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Hot cross buns for breakfast \o/
<jibel> Hi willcooke
<oSoMoN> hi willcooke, salut jibel
<jibel> I'm seeing bug 1818199 on every boot on disco. Anyone else have this crash?
<ubot5> bug 1818199 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "packagekitd crashed with SIGSEGV in std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_M_replace()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818199
<willcooke> jibel, checking
<jibel> I cannot find something similar on the tracker but there are so many pkgkit crashes there
<duflu> jibel, tjaalton was just mention problems in packagekit
<jibel> error tracker*
<duflu> *mentioning
<tjaalton> yeah it's crashing here too
<seb128> same as bug #1818059?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1818059 could not be found
<seb128> but packagekit didn't change since 01-07
<jibel> I don't know the trace in the private bug is too incomplete
<willcooke> hrm, not seeing anything in the logs for a fresh install
<jibel> apt changed yesterady
<jibel> and pk crashes in the apt backend
<tjaalton> hmm, didn't crash this time
<didrocks> I didn't update for a couple of days, but it's only at startup?
<didrocks> ah, I'm wrong: -rw-r----- 1 root whoopsie 4467454 févr. 25 08:25 /var/crash/_usr_lib_packagekit_packagekitd.0.crash
<didrocks> so, for quite some days already
<duflu> jibel, yeah I found lots of reports of that and similar. All in bug 1818199 now
<ubot5> bug 1818199 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "packagekitd crashed with SIGSEGV in __memmove_sse2_unaligned_erms() from std::char_traits<char>::copy() from std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_S_copy() from std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_M_replace()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818199
<seb128> who wants to valgrind it?
<seb128> duflu, when did those start?
<duflu> seb128, May 2018
<jibel> duflu, thanks for finding the duplicates
<seb128> k, so nothing new
<duflu> just more common
<seb128> still would be good to debug is someone can reproduce
<seb128> brb
<jibel> duflu, are you sure the crashes in the tracker are the same?
 * duflu checks again
<duflu> jibel, yes but the robots will call them two different crashes. The top function (sse2 vs avx) is just a runtime choice of which function is best for your CPU model
<duflu> The real bug is below that and the same
<duflu> seb128, appears to be a misuse of C++ at apt-messages.cpp:55 but I can't tell what the mistake is
<duflu> (assuming it's not an STL bug)
<Laney> jbicha: thanks, you can unblock it if you want to be responsible for that :-)
<Laney> (not here!)
<Laney> unblocking won't make it move by itself, still blocked on new glibc
<Laney> wonder what the blockers are there
<Laney> not going to check though
<Laney> HI AND BYE!
<Laney> 👋
<didrocks> see you Laney :)
<willcooke> see you Laney
<willcooke> have a good weekend
<didrocks> and that's a good Friday push : +1500 lines, -83
<didrocks> (well, started a little bit earlier than this morning though :p)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, tjaalton, do you get packagekit to segfault if you start it manually? if so could one of you get a valgrind log?
<didrocks> nope, doesn't crash manually
<seb128> :/
<seb128> same here
<seb128> jbicha, ricotz, who is dealing with the new vala transition?
<seb128> gnome-shell-pomodoro autopkgtests are failing, sounds like due to it, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/g/gnome-shell-pomodoro/20190223_231441_1816a@/log.gz
<seb128> also rygel fails to build now :/
<seb128> error: Return: Cannot convert from `GLib.List<Rygel.DLNAProfile>' to `GLib.List<weak Rygel.DLNAProfile>'
<seb128> which seems https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/rygel/merge_requests/3.patch but that needs to be uploaded then
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 3 in rygel "renderer: Fix type-argument mismatch" [Merged]
<ricotz> seb128, I mentioned the required upstream commits to jbicha, seems he didn't get it yet
<seb128> ricotz, you should really consider applying for upload rights at some point :)
<ricotz> seb128, please see my last messages in #debian-gnome
<seb128> ricotz, why not doing MPs/sponsoring request for packages fixes, would open the way for you to be addded to pkg-gnome and being able to do those fixes directly which would benefit everyone
<ricotz> seb128, I see, although as a bad experience there was my zeitgeist update which didn't get anywhere for weeks, or the vala SRUs
<ricotz> this made me think again that the spare time is better invested upstream
<ricotz> regarding folks, this basically mean and proper rebuild for bionic/cosmic must be considered
<ricotz> what does "rls-bb-notfixing" mean?
<tjaalton> seb128: nope, doesn't crash
<ricotz> seb128, rygel https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/rygel/commit/5234b48eb0765b7ed3e7836213747fbb3b0ee2b5
<seb128> ricotz, it means we are not tracking the bug as a team-owned-item
<jbicha> jibel: there was a packagekit fix uploaded to Debian that we need to merge for disco
<seb128> ricotz, re sponsoring, yeah we are low on resources, which is why it would be best if you could upload yourself without having to block on others
<ricotz> seb128, ok, I am really hoping your are not underestimating those vala bug fixes
<seb128> ricotz, I probably am, I don't know much about vala and I don't know of any concrete user visible issue those would fix
<seb128> jbicha, were you going to merge or should I? we probably want that one
<seb128>    [ Andrew Hayzen ]
<seb128>    * Add aptcc-use-correct-return-type-in-function.patch:
<seb128>      - Fix function return type, which resolves packagekitd crash
<seb128>        when gnome-software launches, causing gnome-software to hang
<ricotz> seb128, considering a core gnome build-dep as not critical seems problematic
<seb128> ricotz, I think we simply have different perspectives on the problem
<jbicha> seb128: I just asked Julian in #ubuntu-devel if we can get our diff pushed to Debian so we can sync again
<seb128> I'm looking at SRUs from an user-impact
<jbicha> I have appointments today so I won't be able to do uploads until tomorrow
<seb128> and I don't know how any problem existing and bitting users today that would get resolved by the vala update
<seb128> but I'm happy to be informed
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I can do that
<seb128> or let's see if julian wants to do it
<jbicha> Julian is an "Uploader" for pk in Debian :)
<jbicha> ok, bye for now :)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, my pov is vala upstream, and see people working with older versions and reporting fixed bugs is unfortunate, in case of bionic as LTS release is even worse having an out-dated versions while this is usually a development target
<ricotz> seb128, maintaining several vala branches as LTS releases is reason to provide stable release updates for those distro releases
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's always tricky to do toolchain updates in stable series
<seb128> you ideally need to test rebuild/runtime the rdepends
<seb128> which is non trivial work
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, tjaalton, the packagekit issue should be fixed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/1.1.12-2ubuntu1
<ricotz> does this actually happen for updates like gcc 8.2 or openjdk 11 in that detail?
<seb128> ricotz, openjdk yes, the SRU bug lists all the rdepends and there is a ppa used https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition
<seb128> I don't know about gcc
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> vala would probably make a good classic snap :)
<seb128> would make easier for users on any serie to get the version they want
<seb128> while we could be more conservative with the distro version which is used to build the archive
<ricotz> seb128, vala is part of the gnome-sdk which is sufficient for user wanting it that way
<ricotz> this doesn't help building archive packages though
<ricotz> proving newer series of vala in released ubuntu versions is not my goal
<ricotz> but fixing issues discovered over the time
<seb128> right, well I agree it would be nice to have the current version
<seb128> but it's lot of work and people are busy :/
<seb128> it also doesn't give confidence that things might need to be rebuilt, it means other packages might also hit problems
<ricotz> I am fine with scratching the cosmic update, but the keeping bionic updated is kind of essential with its 10 years support
<ricotz> if it is realized that a package actually needs an rebuild it would be buggy already
<ricotz> you won't see such failures which are happening with vala 0.43.x in rygel
<ricotz> e.g. rygel fix itself would likely apply and fix memory management issues in stable releases too
<seb128> right
<seb128> anyway don't worry, we will look at the bionic SRU
<ricotz> alright, there will be a vala 0.40.14 soon
<seb128> k
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, did you plan to ffe the new gupnp?
<didrocks> seb128: I'll keep an eye on the crashers after updating
<seb128> didrocks, 'ci
<ricotz> is it possible to let the blocked-by-glibc packages to transition from -proposed?
<didrocks> ricotz: maybe ask doko? I don't know the impact if there are some ABI compatibility on some archs which creates this transition
<ricotz> didrocks, it is fine I assume he is on this glibc issue
 * ricotz is just getting the usual stuck-in-proposed emails
<seb128> yeah, not easy way around that :/
<seb128> didrocks, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/363831 since you know about the topic and it's changing a patch you wrote?
<seb128> also the code diff is small so hopefully it doesn't require too much work, maybe just a round of testing if you validate the approach
<didrocks> seb128: sure! Just need a test + reboot (will probably do that in the morning, when I don't have too much stuff opened ;))
<seb128> didrocks, sounds good, thx!
<didrocks> de rien!
<didrocks> it looks good, but I want to check the color actually matches now
<didrocks> trusting duflu on this, but you never know :)
<seb128> yeah, always good to double check
<seb128> even if for sure he has better eyes than me for colors and frames
<didrocks> yeah, same :)
<kenvandine> This is a crazy notification https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/10pGZ7CC/Screenshot%20from%202019-03-01%2009-44-37.png
<kenvandine> i'm guessing update-notifier is using an icon that's way too big?
<willcooke> ha
 * kenvandine files bug
<kenvandine> actually maybe it's a notification-daemon bug
<kenvandine> i'd think it should be scaling the icon
<kenvandine> bug 1818246
<ubot5> bug 1818246 in notification-daemon (Ubuntu) "update-notifier's notification is huge due to large icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818246
<kenvandine> jbicha: do you know what epiphany uses for password storage?  To me it seems like it would use the keyring... but it doesn't seem to
<kenvandine> i noticed timeouts on the console storing passwords
<kenvandine> but not apparmor denials
<kenvandine> i added the password-manager-service plug thinking it should need it, but it really should have shown denials if it was using that
<kenvandine> but that didn't work
<seb128> kenvandine, lol
<seb128> kenvandine, is notification-daemon still used? also wth about update-notifier being ready, that's supposed to be a service, not something to notify users about
<kenvandine> oh... dunno :)
<kenvandine> so it's all in the shell now
<kenvandine> duh
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine updated the bug
<kenvandine> all i know is i got a HUGE notification from update-notifier
<kenvandine> freaking shell focus
 * kenvandine edits bug
<seb128> did you trigger update-notifier manually in some way?
<seb128> do you use scaling?
<kenvandine> no and no
<kenvandine> i was typing in irc when that popped up
<kenvandine> does update-notifier raise a window when updates are ready?
<kenvandine> oddly i never got such a window
<seb128> it triggers update-manager
<kenvandine> i also hadn't rebooted or anything
<kenvandine> so it's not like the service should have just started
<seb128> kenvandine, epiphany does use gnome-leyring
<seb128> or libsecret at least
<seb128> see https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/epiphany/blob/master/lib/sync/ephy-password-manager.c
<seb128> also https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/epiphany/commit/50baa8136
<seb128> (flatpak allowed access to the keyring)
<kenvandine> i saw it was linked against libsecret
<kenvandine> it's timing out though, something else to debug :)
<kenvandine> seb128: i updated the bug
<kenvandine> i guess it's two thing, the shell should scale large icons down
<kenvandine> s/thing/things/
<kenvandine> jbicha: i'm going to go ahead an push a couple changes to the epiphany snap, as at least they are correct.  but we still need to figure out why it's not working
<kenvandine> oddly there is no denials at all from epiphany... which is really unusual
<kenvandine> so it's clearly not even trying
<seb128> do you build from source?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it might not be building with libsecret
<kenvandine> checking
<kenvandine> it does
<seb128> do you have the build log?
<kenvandine> it's on LP, i'll look at it
<seb128> it doesn't seem optional anyway
<seb128> so dunno sorry
<kenvandine> Dependency libsecret-1 found: YES 0.18.6
<kenvandine> anyway, i have more pressing things to worry about :)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw, side comment from testing gedit yesterday, your layouting of iso-codes failed warning but there are no dictionnary so still no spell checking (but bundling dictionnaries doesn't sound nice :/ maybe something worth having an interface over to access the host or shared content for dict between apps)
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> kenvandine, oh and there are denials about the session logout inhibit, which I think has no interface atm so a wishlist for snapd, unsure if that's already known/reported/on some of our lists?
<kenvandine> portals will handle that
<seb128> how so?
<kenvandine> there is a portal for session inhibit
<kenvandine> need a newer gtk and glib though
<seb128> prompting users every time they open edit to know if it's ok to inhibit their session?
<seb128> or what's the user interaction?
<kenvandine> i don't think that one has any user interaction
<kenvandine> some of them don't
<kenvandine> or maybe once
<kenvandine> and it remembers
<seb128> ok, nice :)
<seb128> thx ken!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> thanks for testing and giving feedback
<seb128> oh, I forgot to ask how you feel today!
<seb128> a bit better I hope?
<seb128> np
<kenvandine> no... sadly
<kenvandine> it's been a miserable week
<kenvandine> wednesday i was the only day i didn't have a fever
<kenvandine> it came back
<didrocks> kenvandine: take it easy :(
<kenvandine> been on antibiotics for the past 2 days, still not helping
<kenvandine> my family has me in quarantine :/
<didrocks> yeah, I imagine… source of infection :p
<kenvandine> i've only left the bedroom to go to the doctor all week
 * kenvandine is going crazy
<kenvandine> it means i've been spending my evenings working :/
<kenvandine> otherwise too bored
 * didrocks hugs kenvandine
<kenvandine> my poor wife... spent 2 weeks now taking care of all the kids on her own
<didrocks> yeah, thought you would come back and rest a little bit… Lies!
<kenvandine> damn ubuflu
<frederik-f> test
<kenvandine> tset
<didrocks> hey frederik-f!
<frederik-f> Huhu, ah now I understood IRC
<didrocks> frederik-f: going to apply for ubuntu membership next? :)
<frederik-f> Yes I already made it to the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<frederik-f> But I have no contributions on launchpad yet, so I linked the yaru repo. Hope that's okay?
<didrocks> frederik-f: I guess you broke the array and you still need to write a wiki page presenting you :) This is where you will explain your contribution and link to the yaru repo
<didrocks> (and community.ubuntu.com and so on…)
<frederik-f> okay, I try my best! :D
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, good afternoon, can you sponsor few unity mps ?
<seb128> k_alam, hey, maybe, feel free to give the urls and I will see what I can do
<k_alam> seb128: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSQSKFfH7d/
<seb128> kenvandine, urg :( get better!
<kenvandine> seb128: thx
<k_alam> seb128: will vala 44 be in disco ? It is breaking many packages...unity-greeter, scopes....etc
<seb128> k_alam, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vala ... 0.43.91 is in disco-proposed, jbicha and ricotz are supposed to handle those issues, you didn't hear from them/got patches?
<k_alam> ricotz patched libunity......that leaves greeter and scopes...not sure if any one working on those....I fixed glib related deprecation in greeter
<seb128> no-one from desktop team at least
<k_alam> ok...let me try fixing those in greeter....I will ask jbicha later
<ricotz> seb128, k_alam, I have several updated packages
<ricotz> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-disco/+packages?field.name_filter=greeter&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<seb128> ricotz, did you submit the fix to the vcs-es?
<ricotz> seb128, no, most of them were synced from debian
<seb128> :(
<ricotz> I guess unity-greeter could have been proposed
<seb128> well at least you are hanging out here :)
<seb128> k_alam, ^ try grabbing the diff from that ppa?
<k_alam> Alright..let me try that...Thanks.
<seb128> k_alam, launchpad is being unhappy, I uploaded unity-control-center but had to do the logo change locally since I couldn't grab the branch at the time
<seb128> those 2 u-c-c ones are uploaded now
<k_alam> seb128: The diff seems ok to me for u-c-c....u-s-d diff also seems fine....I used bzr rebase for u-c-c.......may be that's why some issues are happening...
<seb128> k_alam, no, the issue is the launchpad server being out of order atm
<seb128> or some bits at least
<seb128> k_alam, k, so I sponsored most of those, I don't have the slots to deal with the lenses/dh-python now though but the others are in
<seb128> k_alam, unity-greeter I didn't upload since I think that needs the vala fix as well? let me know when you mp that
<k_alam> Thanks....yes I am preparing a mp for greeter....vala fixes required only after 43.91 lands, so it will work for now...same for libunity......
<seb128> of course libunity failed to build...
<seb128> k_alam, no, new vala is in proposed already and packages build again proposed
<seb128> k_alam, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/413314917/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.libunity_7.1.4+18.04.20180209.1-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<k_alam> libunity requires this first... https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes/+merge/362923 it needs to be reviewed though
<k_alam> and dh-python in build depends...which was added without going through trunk
<seb128> right
<k_alam> should I remove dh-python from my merge since it was already added ?
<seb128> you can but it's not needed
<seb128> well I already sorted that out for the changes I uploaded
<seb128> k_alam, ricotz, that libunity situation is suboptimal, unsure we have people to review those changes/knowing the rdepends, also changing the API seems suboptimal but I don't understand vala enough to know why that's needed
<ricotz> the diff could be reduced by concentrating on errors only for easier review
<seb128> would that means not changing the API?
<ricotz> moving the out parameters are only vala API changes without effecting C
<ricotz> the API changes I am referring there are the ownership changes
<seb128> well as said before I don't understand vala enough to comment on that
<seb128> I think we want to minimal changes required to fix the build to ease the review
<ricotz> seb128, k_alam, minimized and updated the merge
<seb128> ricotz, thx!
<k_alam> ricotz:  thanks.
<k_alam> ricotz: will open a merge for unity greeter too ? Only for vala fixes..I can replay my merge on top of that...
<k_alam> *will you
<ricotz> k_alam, I don't care for credits, so just use the diff
<k_alam> Alright...bzr supports author..so I will use that.. :)
<ricotz> (bazaar feels a bit clumsy to work with compared to git)
<k_alam> some unity related already moved to git...rest will move soon
<ricotz> good :)
<willcooke> night all, have a good weekend
<Trevinho> desktoppers, fractional scaling stuff (wayland) just merged upstream!
<jibel> I'm debugging automated desktop tests of disco and I see a timeout of portal service. What is this service? and when has it been introduced?
<jibel> then a timeout of packagekit.service. It seems to be blocking ubiquity?
<jibel> -?
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, congrats, you deserve a beer!
<jibel> ah no, it's a problem with partman
<kenvandine> Trevinho: congrats!
<kenvandine> seb128: aspell is included in the gnome content snap, which you recommend i include hunspell?
 * kenvandine isn't up to speed on what's recommended
<kenvandine> i might be able to use a layout to provide the proper access
<kenvandine> either way we'd need to add other langs
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, but enchant is what is used to access the dict
<kenvandine> enchant is in the content snap as well
<kenvandine> seb128: so you think i should add hunspell?
<jibel> seb128, FYI, automated tests failure is a real failure with preseeded installations of desktop. I filed bug 1818285.
<ubot5> bug 1818285 in partman-base (Ubuntu) "[disco desktop] preseeded installation fails with parted_server: No data in infifo. parted_server: Line 2387. CRITICAL ERROR!!! EXITING." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818285
<seb128> kenvandine, well, you want to add the individual dictioonnaries?
<seb128> jibel, ah, good, thx!
<kenvandine> yeah, but do we need both aspell and hunspell?
<kenvandine> iirc hunspell is desired
<kenvandine> seems sensible to add all the languages to the content snap
<seb128> jibel, I pinged Steve about it on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> kenvandine, the iso has aspell-en and then hunspell-de/es/fr/it/etc
<seb128> it sucks if we need to bundle all the dicts for all locales though
<kenvandine> seb128: i think we do need to
<seb128> we should allow access to the dict from the host
<seb128> same as fonts
<seb128> imho
<kenvandine> since we don't have a means to add them dynamicly
<kenvandine> seb128: good point
<kenvandine> that should be harmless
<kenvandine> and very stable
<seb128> there is no abi/format change there
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> we do already have that access
<kenvandine> from the sandbox i can list /usr/share/hunspell
<kenvandine> and see what's on the host
<kenvandine> that's good... now we just need to figure out why it's not working :)
<kenvandine> gedit says there is no language set but hints it could be the lack of dictionaries
<kenvandine> but maybe it is really just the language not being set :)
 * kenvandine straces
<kenvandine> oh my... i think it's blowing up because it can't find gspell-1.mo
<seb128> :/
<kenvandine> that's easily fixable :)
<oSoMoN> good night and good week-end all
<seb128> it's work-late-friday today it looks like
<kenvandine> jdstrand: i have a couple of snaps awaiting review for dbus slot assertions
<kenvandine> jdstrand: transporter and feedreader
<kenvandine> jdstrand: and the snap-store auto connection for system-observe has the votes now
<kenvandine> jdstrand: just nagging a little :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-02
<TheSashmo> can anyone tell me why there is no VLAN option in ubuntu 18 desktop?  I cant find any way to add vlan from GUI.
<fossfreedom> TheSashmo, #ubuntu is the support channel
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-03
<ejat> ello .. any update on the Bug 1817223 ?
<ubot5> bug 1817223 in libxmlb (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] The list of applications in Ubuntu Software is empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817223
<jbicha> ejat: there were some fixes for that issue pushed to gnome-software/master and libxmlb/master but there hasn't been a new release yet
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hello
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi!
<jbicha> did you get my email about splitting snapd-glib tests?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, just reading it now. I couldn't tell if -dev or -tests was the right place, so thanks for that info.
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I don't need it in Debian, so I guess I'll leave the changes in git and upload to Ubunut the new version
<robert_ancell> As long as you're OK  with the changes so we can sync up later
<jbicha> we can push the changes to Debian now too
<jbicha> but it might be faster if you get vorlon or someone to approve it in the Ubuntu NEW queue for disco instead of waiting for Debian
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-24
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN duflu
<duflu> Hi ricotz
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<didrocks> good morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> Hi didrocks
<duflu> Morning Wimpress and seb128
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e?
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon week-end ?
<Wimpress> seb128: Morning
<seb128> lut didrocks, hey Wimpress, how are you? good w.e?
<Wimpress> Yep, good weekend here.
<Wimpress> Yourself?
<didrocks> seb128: good good, thanks!
<Wimpress> Side project for the weekend was getting Steam fixed in Focal.
<Wimpress> All uploaded.
<seb128> Wimpress, I didn't even know it was not working ... was it our fault or just world moving around it which we didn't catch up with?
<Wimpress> didrocks jibel I see no MIR update for zsys in Trello or LP so I've pinged Steve and Joe.
<didrocks> Wimpress: thanks! I did the same check
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: 1.41? debian doesn't have that yet, boo
<jibel> yeah, I re-pinged on the card
<Wimpress> seb128: For reasons that a not documented steam in Ubuntu added an epoch sometime ago, so has not been syncing from Debian.
<Wimpress> Many fixes in Debian recently, particularly for controllers and VR.
<seb128> I see
<Wimpress> All merged  and tested.
<Wimpress> Got the community involved over the weekend.
<seb128> mwhudson, hey, we will get a new gnome-system-monitor before focal, we are targetting 3.36 and 3.35.9x are rc versions for it
<seb128> Wimpress, well done :)
<mwhudson> seb128: cool :)
<didrocks> nice
<oSoMoN> good morning duflu, ricotz, didrocks, Wimpress, seb128, jibel
<oSoMoN> hey mwhudson, I guess the rustc driver in debian is firefox, as it is in Ubuntu…
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ? bon w.e?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> très bon! we had Trevinho and Trevinha over for dinner on Friday, that was really nice
<seb128> I saw the picture, nice one :)
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128 yeah doing ok, yourself?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good, thanks!
<marcustomlinson> hi oSoMoN
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: yeah well need to upload 1.40 first anyway i guess
<mwhudson> just uploading a 1.40 merge for focal to my ppa, that's step one anyway
<oSoMoN> mwhudson, ack, thanks
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson !
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<Laney> morning
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu and Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> duflu, thx for dropping that pulseaudio patch from the vcs, I know it was good to remove but forgot once I was done rebasing other changes
<seb128> duflu, also thx for giving it a round of testing!
<duflu> seb128, no problem. That's the only thing I did remember/know about v14
<seb128> Laney didrocks, do you remember if there is a place where we have the packages-to-team mapping lists published?
<Laney> hi marcustomlinson duflu seb128
<Laney> weekend was nice, went to a beer festival and the cinema
<Laney> you?
<Laney> and not offhand
<seb128> the w.e in France was really nice for us :-)
<seb128> weather was nice and we had some relaxing time, good food and fun
<Laney> ah good!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I don’t know either, I’m more checking package by package with our tools
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, no worry, maybe there isn't one :)
<Laney> I thought there was a CSV or a JSON file
<Laney> but don't know where it lives, guess one for Brian
<seb128> Brian might know, I will ask him
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> Laney, libsoup from experimental, was it any reason to not sync it? I'm about to do that now, stop me if there is a reason :)
<Laney> seb128: the reason you found!
<seb128> Laney, well, the issue is in g-n not libsoup
<Laney> ok
<Laney> you can handle it
<Laney> that is the any reason though
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> I will nag mcatanzaro about the g-n issue first though
<seb128> (first relocating, brb)
<Laney> seb128: the new gedit deps need promoting now btw for the migration
<Laney> also should it be dropped on i386 or what?
<seb128> ack, didrocks kept the MIR bugs assigned to him so I though he was going to do it
<seb128> didrocks, or do you want me to do it?
<seb128> no idea about i386, I will ask Steve about why it's still trying to build there
<Laney> some chain that comes from gtk+3.0
<Laney> given that, I would say that the new deps need to be added into lp:ubuntu-archive-tools update-i386-whitelist and the script re-run to get those in the whitelist
<didrocks> seb128: I can do them in a moment
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<seb128> Laney, ack, I will have a look to that in a bit
<didrocks> seb128: btw, do you run change-override and other ubuntu-archive-tools on focal? With the removal of python-launchpadlib and those scripts still being python2…
<seb128> didrocks, I still have python2 installed and I hack around for the interpreter when needed, but yeah those need work :/
<didrocks> seb128: ah, you didn’t apt autoremove and so, still have a python2-launchpadlib around
<seb128> yes :)
<didrocks> humf, really, I wonder how even the archive tools could be broken on our distro and people still doing the transition…
<didrocks> impossible to reinstall easily, the dep list is infinite
<didrocks> I’ll do as the previous days, starts my bionic vm :/
<Laney> fossfreedom: hey, going to upload mutter-6 shortly, any chance you could prep a budgie-desktop for that please? looks like it should be ready upstream
 * ricotz thinks about stopping libreoffice in favor of picking op new poppler
<seb128> tkamppeter, there are a bunch of printing items with failing autopkgtest on the current focal report, is that something you are looking at?
<tkamppeter> seb128, where, which packages?
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages see the cups section
<tkamppeter> seb128, seems that the last two Debian updates broke it all down.
<seb128> tkamppeter, right, so at least you are aware now :)
<seb128> there is a -10, let's see if it fixes it once it's synced
<tkamppeter> seb128, -8 and -9 have lots of changes on the autopkg tests to make them much more sensitive, this probably revealed a lot of problems with the more exotic drivers and processor architectures.
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you make sure the debian maintainer knows?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will do.
<tkamppeter> seb128, -8 contains only a fix done by me, but it was skipped by the autosync because -9 came too close after.
<tkamppeter> seb128, -10 contains 2 real (not autopkg stuff) bug fixes from other contributors.
<tkamppeter> seb128, if it gets too much to get Debian's CUPS sorted for 20.04, I suggest to take the 3 bug fixes of -8  and -10 and put them up -in a -7ubuntu1 for 20.04 and from 20.10 on we go snap-only.
<tkamppeter> seb128, -10 has also autopkgtest additions, and none of them list autopkgtest fixes in their debian/changelog entries.
<seb128> tkamppeter, k, your call, still would be useful to upstream to debian
<tkamppeter> seb128, Debian maintainers are informed now.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks!
<tkamppeter> seb128, now I would like to have -8 as the Debian base for our Focal cups package and make -8ubuntu1 to take the 2 bug fixes of -10.
<seb128> tkamppeter, sounds good to me yes
<tkamppeter> seb128, can I upload -8ubuntu1 despite -9 and -10 were already pulled by the sync but not passed into -release?
<tkamppeter> seb128, or do we need someone to remove the failed -9 and -10 from -proposed?
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Hey Heather, how are you?
<kenvandine> good morning
<marcustomlinson> morning hellsworth
<seb128> tkamppeter, either we remove from proposed or you ubuntu a 10ubuntu1 which is -8 where you write in the changelog 'revert changes from -9 and -10'
<tkamppeter> seb128, probably the -8ubuntu1 would be better as it allows to get to -10 should there not be -11 soon.
<tkamppeter> seb128, for 20.10 we will then remove all printer-driver-* packages so CUPS stops to trigger their autopkgtests (cups will stay as Debian package only for libcups, the printing stack will come from the CUPS snap).
<seb128> tkamppeter, -10 didn't sync yet, so you can upload -9ubuntu1 with the problematic changes reverted and then we are still able to sync -10 later if we want
<tkamppeter> seb128, could you block the sync of -10 somehow then?
<Laney> seb128: just uploaded mozjs68 to focal/new btw, would be good if you could take a look, didn't want to wait for new in debian for that
<Laney> it's going to need to go into that bootstrap list too btw
<seb128> tkamppeter, if you upload -9ubuntu1 today that should be good enough to block it :)
<seb128> Laney, I can have a look, I've no idea about the boostrap list thing though
<Laney> same script I mentioned earlier
<Laney> it generates the i386 whitelist
<seb128> the i386 one?
<seb128> ah, right
<Laney> going to be needed for gjs
<Laney> we should move libproxy over too, then mozjs60 can go away
<seb128> ack
<seb128> Laney, step1, source NEWed
<Laney> woot, thanks!
<seb128> np!
<hellsworth> it looks like icu is holding up a bunch of things in proposed : https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<hellsworth> who should i contact about this?
<hellsworth> the maintainer of icu?
<hellsworth> oh no i'm wrong
<hellsworth> LO is holding up icu which is holding up things. soryr from the update_excuses_by_team view it looked the other way around :)
<seb128> it's actively being work on, just a non trivial transition
<seb128> no need to contact anyone, it's well known
<Laney> that's probably why dok_o pinged about libreoffice/arm64 this morning
<Laney> the rebuilds are done: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/icu.html
<Laney> but it's not a candidate because of that test failure
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: 1. drink coffee, 2. re-read DMs ;)
<hellsworth> ok so should i just relaunch the failed autopkgtests on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/focal/arm64
 * hellsworth scrolls up for the first time this morning :)
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I had tried a re-run already
<tkamppeter> seb128, there is one problem wedging a -9ubuntu1 upload between current -9 and upcoming -10 to stop -10.
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: icu is not the only package where libreoffice/arm64 is failing
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: i don't see any pings in this room from today besides from you
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I was pinged in ubuntu-devel
<hellsworth> there's a common issue which looks like maybe a nova one: ERROR: testbed failure: sent `auxverb_debug_fail', got `timeout', expected `ok...'
<tkamppeter> seb128, sorry, I think I have found a way to do it.
 * hellsworth joins ubuntu-devel
<seb128> tkamppeter, good :)
<hellsworth> who maintains the nova infra for autopkgtest?
<Laney> me and some others in #ubuntu-release
<hellsworth> ah ok thanks then i'll go ask in that room :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, uploaded cups 2.3.1-9ubuntu1, to kill auto-sync, if something is wrong with it, I will upload -9ubuntu2 soon.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thx
<tkamppeter> seb128, it got accepted into -proposed, so I was quick enough.
<seb128> tkamppeter, \o/
<kenvandine> Laney: this should work right?  OnlyShowIn=ubuntu;
<Laney> yus
<kenvandine> Laney: it's not :(
<kenvandine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J8QyF6ZbxJ/
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x9wyvg7jBS/
<kenvandine> those are the full desktop files
<kenvandine> Snap Store is shown and Ubuntu Software isn't... when XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP == ubuntu:GNOME
<Laney> mmm, it does look right...
<Laney> presumably other ones are working for you
<Laney> grep for ShowIn in /usr/share/applications and check
<tkamppeter> seb128, the many failures of CUPS autopkg tests are very probably caused by a bug in cups-filters, which I got the fix for today but it was not yest uploaded when several CUPS releases got fed in by Debian. Now the Debian maintainer has uploaded also cups-filters with the fix and this will hopefully clean everything up.
<tkamppeter> seb128, he will also fix something on the autopkg tests so that with cups -11 we can probably get back into sync again.
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: should it be ubuntu:GNOME perhaps?
<marcustomlinson> yeah I think it should
<marcustomlinson> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Laney> those are colon separated lists of elements and the *ShowIn are supposed to match on any of them
<Laney> night!
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i've tried that
<kenvandine> doesn't honor that either
<kenvandine> I've also tried just GNOME for testing, same thing
 * kenvandine wonders if there's a gnome bug here
<marcustomlinson> ah I see
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: libreoffice-math uses 'NotShowIn=GNOME;' and doesn't show in the dash as expected for me
<marcustomlinson> 'NotShowIn=ubuntu;' does not work however
<marcustomlinson> every time you change that value remember to alt+f2 then 'r'
<kenvandine> you don't need to reload
<marcustomlinson> in fact, 'NotShowIn=ubuntu:GNOME;' doesn't work either
<kenvandine> actually OnlyShowIn=GNOME; does work
<kenvandine> i thought i had tried that
<marcustomlinson> oh sorry, so you don't
<kenvandine> problem is that isn't good enough for my use case
<kenvandine> I need it to be just for ubuntu
<marcustomlinson> hmm
<kenvandine> ubuntu:GNOME rather
<kenvandine> that should work...
<kenvandine> but this can always be resolved after feature freeze :)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: certainly feels like a bug
<seb128> tkamppeter, great, thanks for chassing that and for the status update!
<seb128> kenvandine,
<seb128>  OnlyShowIn=ubuntu;
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you .desktop named?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: weirdly for the libreoffice-math example, 'OnlyShowIn=GNOME;' works but 'OnlyShowIn=ubuntu;' does not
<marcustomlinson> neither 'OnlyShowIn=ubuntu;' nor 'NotShowIn=ubuntu;' work as expected
<seb128> marcustomlinson, what's the issue? i t shows in a GNOME session?
<marcustomlinson> with 'OnlyShowIn=GNOME;' if I search "math" in the dock I see it
<marcustomlinson> with 'OnlyShowIn=ubuntu;' if I search "math" in the dock I don't see it
<marcustomlinson> then with 'NotShowIn=GNOME;' if I search "math" in the dock I don't see it
<marcustomlinson> and with 'NotShowIn=ubuntu;' if I search "math" in the dock I do see it
<seb128> weird indeed
<kenvandine> Exactly
<marcustomlinson> this issue is present in Bionic, Disco and Eoan too
<marcustomlinson> in fact even on Xenial - 'OnlyShowIn=Unity;' works but 'OnlyShowIn=ubuntu;' does not
<marcustomlinson> so did this ever work really
<seb128> xenial didn't use ubuntu as session value iirc
<seb128> also it didn't have the xdg_current_desktop support for lists
<seb128> it was one value only at the time
<seb128> or was it?
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=729813
<ubot5> Gnome bug 729813 in gio "AppInfo: use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP for OnlyShowIn" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> it's older that I remembered
<seb128> weird that it regressed, that has tests :/
<seb128> or maybe it's buggy in gnome-shell and not glib?
<kenvandine> seb128: our gnome-shell package has a distro patch related to this
<kenvandine>     + ubuntu/desktop_detect.patch:
<kenvandine>       - add caching for desktop detection to avoid querying the current desktop env variable as iterate through the list each time. For the time of the Shell process, we can expect this env variable to stay stable.
<marcustomlinson> interesting to know what value is being cached
<kenvandine> we should be able to do that with lg
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-25
<duflu> Trevinho, hi(?), it seems you landed on the wrong page/date: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-updates-monday-17th-february-2020/14395/14
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> bonjour à tous
<jibel> didrocks, if I read it well, the zsys MIR has been approved
<jibel> \o/
<didrocks> jibel: yes! It seems to be the case, both on the bug and trello card!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<jibel> i didn't look at the card
<jibel> Laney, are you looking at the build failure of desktop images of focal?
<jibel> I reported bug 1864608 to track it
<ubot5> bug 1864608 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Focal desktop images fail to build with: error: cannot validate seed: cannot use snap XXX base "core18" is missing " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864608
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel and anyone I missed
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, headache but not too bad. You?
<seb128> duflu, the day is only starting here but I'm good so far :)
<seb128> didrocks, congrats on getting the zsys MIR finally approved :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah! Now, we can do a final round of testing before releasing what we have and wire up with the installer
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<didrocks> good morning Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<seb128> Wimpress, I think you forgot the monday rls-bugs discourse topic?
<seb128> Laney, jamesh, tkamppeter, weekly summary reminder
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, and you
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<seb128> oSoMoN, salut, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, nuit agitée pour cause de bébé malade, mais sinon ça va
<seb128> oSoMoN, :-(, bon courage, en espérant que ça aille mieux ce matin!
<oSoMoN> ça va déjà un peu mieux, merci
<seb128> c'est déjà ça
<Wimpress> Morning seb128. I'll post the rls-bugs shortly.
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu didrocks oSoMoN jibel seb128 and Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> :)
<seb128> Wimpress, thanks
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: bleh :P
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> nah, alright thanks, yourself?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good thanks, could have used more sleep but that's often the case right? :)
<marcustomlinson> gonna miss you guys next week :/
<seb128> we are going to miss you as well!
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<Laney> moin
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<Laney> seb128: AH thanks I started writing that yesterday but got distracted by uploading gnome stuff and forgot to do it
<Laney> you summary police
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> do you like go and tick off the list or something?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> :p
<Laney> do it for the rls bugs too?
<seb128> see backlog :)
<seb128> but yeah, for people not updating, good point
<seb128> I think the rls thing doesn't work great atm, that's on my list of topic to discuss next week
<Laney> well if everybody ignores something then yes by definition it's not working
<Laney> would be the same for team updates if nobody did that
<Laney> jibel: today's image built
<didrocks> hey Laney
<jibel> Laney, thanks
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson duflu and didrocks too
<jibel> is there a know issue with snapd.seeded.service failing to start on focal and blocking default.target?
<seb128> not known by me at least
<seb128> brb, changing location
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I think I've found a relatively clean way of doing these snap transitions in update-manager now
<seb128> marcustomlinson, ah, nice!
<Trevinho> duflu: indeed I did, thanks :P
<marcustomlinson> (I think I just needed to sleep on it)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> hi seb128 all good :)
<Trevinho> yourself?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, glad that you got unblocked, I hadn't forgotton you but the morning tend to be busy
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm good!
<marcustomlinson> seb128: np! thanks for the shoulder to cry on last night
<marcustomlinson> I'll shout if I get stuck again
<duflu> Morning Trevinho ;)
<Trevinho> hi duflu
<seb128> kenvandine, the gnome-clocks-master snap fails to build because it wants glib 2.58 and the one it gets (from the platform?) is too old
<seb128> ricotz, hey, is there any chance you could look at the indicator-keyboard build issue? I reported https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/pango/issues/456 to pango upstream but got no reply, but we will need to get it rebuilt with the new gnome-desktop soname now so I wonder if there is any easy change we can do on the indicator side to restore build
<gitbot> GNOME issue 456 in pango "Gir error, symbol PangoFc could not be found" [Opened]
<ricotz> seb128, this pango issue looks the same as https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/pango/issues/458
<gitbot> GNOME issue 458 in pango "Gir: no type defined for hb_feature_t" [Opened]
<seb128> ricotz, ah, thanks ... so we need harfbuz and pango updates in Debian/Ubuntu then I guess?
<ricotz> seb128, no, the easiest is to add some metadata for PangoFT2-1.0 to indicator-keyboard
<ricotz> nonetheless those gir deps need to be fixed in pango upstream
<ricotz> I will try to take a look later
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, I have a build of clocks that uses the new build snap, just waiting for the gnome-3-34 extension to land
<tkamppeter> seb128, weekly summary done.
<ricotz> seb128, it is a pango meson bug
<ricotz> seb128, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1132106
<ricotz> so the generated PangoFc-1.0.gir is not fully correct
<ricotz> seb128, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/pango/-/commit/63c3eb8b7aa6ee9397c1d89a232514583f464fb5
<Laney> tracker's crashing on current isos :'(
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker-miners/+bug/1864153
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1864153 not found
<jibel> on focal in general, not only the iso
<jibel> I got this crash after this morning's update
<Laney> believable
<jibel> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1864651
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864651 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snap.seeded.service never finishes loading and blocked multi-user.target" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ricotz, thanks!
<seb128> tkamppeter, unsure if you noticed but Locutusofborg fixed your sane-backends build, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/1.0.29-0ubuntu5
<seb128> jamesh, kenvandine, weekly status update?
<kenvandine> seb128: sorry... I could have sworn I did that on friday!
<kenvandine> maybe I posted it to the wrong week :)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<seb128> hey Heather! how are you?
<hellsworth> hi seb128 , i'm pretty good. you?
<seb128> jibel, you should probably flag that issue to the snapd team if that hasn't been done yet
<seb128> hellsworth, I'm great, thanks! :)
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: so did a simple rebuild of lo for arm64 do the trick?
<hellsworth> it was still going when i stopped working yesterday so lemme go check
<seb128> k, it's meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 25 14:31:00 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks (out), duflu (out), hellsworth, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<hellsworth> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<oSoMoN>                  \o
<seb128> oSoMoN, don't move so far to the right!
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop item
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing interesting there, either old/incomplete bugs or the nm ones we still didn't sort out (probably going to be easier to do in Frankfurt now)
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing for desktop
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing interested there
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1797734
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797734 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "slow calculator startup" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> I need to talk to duflu about champagne use...
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess just an untag for that one?
<kenvandine> yeah
<marcustomlinson> agreed
<marcustomlinson> not as important if it's no longer seeded
<seb128> bug #1864127
<ubot5> bug 1864127 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "apparmor denies ~/snap/chromium/ writes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864127
<oSoMoN> I need to look into that one
<seb128> I don't think there is enough data to convince me to rls track for now
<seb128> oSoMoN, should we just assign to you for investigation and revisit next week once you looked?
<oSoMoN> from a very cursory look, it sounds like a problem of the snap refreshing while running
<oSoMoN> seb128, I don't think assigning is even needed, I have the tab open and I'll request more info
<seb128> right
<seb128> ack
<seb128> bug #1864260
<ubot5> bug 1864260 in mozjs60 (Ubuntu) "TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864260
<seb128> looks like that was fixed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs60/60.8.0-2ubuntu4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 60 in Baz (deprecated) "buildcfg should be runnable from anywhere" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<oSoMoN> (not that I mind being assigned, but it might give a false impression that I'm acknowledging the bug before even being convinced that it's an actual problem)
<seb128> I'm closing it
<seb128> oSoMoN, right
<seb128> bug #1864274
<ubot5> bug 1864274 in firefox (Ubuntu) "crunchy pixels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864274
<seb128> I will ask for details on this one
<oSoMoN> or I could do it, but thanks for the offer :)
<Laney> accept then?
<seb128> Laney, I'm a bit lost of what to do from the champagne to be honest, I don't think the intend there was to raise it as a rls bug ... so yeah, I probably say rls-not-fixing?
<seb128> hopefully we can have a proper cross team discussion about those next week
<seb128> Laney, also it just reminded me I forgot to review/comment on your email draft, sorry about that!
<seb128> so -1 from me for that one/ rls-ff-notfixing
<seb128> other opinions?
<Laney> it is sort of the intent but you've argued against that multiple times now so I don't think you are minded to accept it being done this way
<Laney> maybe you want to take over proposing a process from me
<hellsworth> can we just evealuate it after the reporter provides more details/video?
<seb128> let's discuss later (probably next week?)
<hellsworth> sgtm
<kenvandine> good topic for the sprint
<seb128> I've asked for details
<seb128> right
<hellsworth> i saw that
<seb128> let's move on
<Laney> I personally think it's fine to assign to someone and let them close it if necessary
<Laney> that's a valid outcome
<kenvandine> I agree
<hellsworth> i agree with Laney
<seb128> so assign & untag?
<seb128> or tag not-fixing?
<hellsworth> assign & untag
<hellsworth> or just assign
<seb128> if we 'just assign' it's stay on the list and we see it again next week
<hellsworth> but you ask the assignee to do simething with it before then
<hellsworth> whether tag or close or w/e
<kenvandine> if we leave it tagged we can keep track of the status of all champagne bugs as they are being worked
<kenvandine> dunno
<seb128> right
<hellsworth> also, i'm the new kid so this is my naive perspective :)
<seb128> we are not likely to solve that today, let's ignore the issue for another week I say
<kenvandine> i'd say assign and leave tagged
<seb128> let's do that for this week
 * Laney shrugs
<seb128> Laney, don't shrug too much, I think I'm just being lost on what the process should be for case that need info
<seb128> or maybe it's obvious and no-enough-info -> not ready to be rls accept -> notfixing
<hellsworth> we should have champagne with our champagne discussion next week 🎉
<kenvandine> +1
<seb128> anyway I don't want to make everyone waste time because I'm confused
<hellsworth> i think you're not the only one that's confused about how this tag should be used seb128
<oSoMoN> yeah, definitely not the only one
<hellsworth> so it's not wasting time to discuss it but we can better discuss it in person next week
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's an agreement
<seb128> moving on from that discussion until next week then!
<Laney> better ignore my proposed email then
<seb128> bug #1864577
<ubot5> bug 1864577 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu logo is not displayed in the 'About' Pane" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864577
<seb128> it's minor but I think it's a regression
<hellsworth> i think we should fix it
<seb128> I would tend to vote +1
<hellsworth> +1
<kenvandine> definately +1
<seb128> kenvandine, assigned to Robert is fine?
<hellsworth> looks like low hanging fruit
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> thx
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> k, nothing interesting there, the exif one is to close, nm is known, and the last one we discussed
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, do you want to do it or should I keep that for now since I'm still active on dealing with issue for the time being?
<Laney> you can
<seb128> k
<seb128> sooo
<seb128> long list of things blocked on icu
<seb128> + now poppler and gnome-desktop transitions started
<hellsworth> icu was a dependency on many of these yesterday and was triggering a LO test that was failing because of a copy timeout in the build runner
<seb128> tjaalton, are you looking at the xorg-server issues?
 * Trevinho wonders if icu would change also mozjs tests...
<Trevinho> (not for this though)
<seb128> bubblewrap/libcap is being handled, there a mp upstream now
<hellsworth> laney has increased the copy time and that improved things but the LO arm64 test was failing in a way that a retrigger has fixed for other tests so it has been retriggered and everyone cross your fingers
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs60/60.8.0-2ubuntu4 was a simple fix needed for mozjs60, dunno for 68
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 60 in Baz (deprecated) "buildcfg should be runnable from anywhere" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<hellsworth> its weird that this list in update_excuses doesn't say that they depend on icu anymore..
<seb128> hellsworth, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/focal/arm64 has failed retries from today ...
<Trevinho> ok we've that already
<seb128> yeah, I think the fact they stated what they were blocked on was a new improvement
<seb128> unsure what happened/if they rolled back or if it broke for some reason
<seb128> I will investigagte, it was useful info
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> out of those issues, we are good
<hellsworth> seb128: right and the last failure that ran for 12h is what i'm looking at. that uicheck test has failed in other tests if you scroll down - glib and python - in both cases a rerun fixed it.
<seb128> we really need an owner for gscan2pdf/arm, so please take the card if you want to volunteer
<seb128> otherwise we will probably assign someone this week
<seb128> it's block xorg-server and now the sane-backends update
<seb128> and that's it for proposed migration
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-25 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> a remainer that ff is this week
<Laney> yes
<seb128> Laney, go!
<Laney> Trevinho: do you want to describe the gjs bug situation?
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> (while you do that, I state again that we could use help on GNOME updates)
<Trevinho> so... gjs moved to use mozjs68, gnome-shell depends on latest gjs so we had to upgrade the whole stack. Now, gjs proved to be a bit unstable while doing garbage-collection
<Trevinho> so we may have a bit more crashes...
<Trevinho> now, there's a WIP mr that aims to improve the situation and we included in debian
<Trevinho> but still there are reports of crashes, so updating to .35 would imply a more unstable desktop till we don't fix gjs
<tjaalton> seb128: yes?
<Laney> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/issues/301
<Trevinho> now... What to do? wait for the fix to land before going .35 or not?
<gitbot> GNOME issue 301 in gjs "Various GNOME Shell crashes during GC, mozjs68 regression" [1. Bug, 1. Crash, Opened]
<Trevinho> thanks L
<hellsworth> when do you think the fix will land?
<Trevinho> personally, from random usage I didn't see many issues, but....
<Trevinho> hellsworth: no clear idea, probably we may have to get the hands dirty to get a proper fix as upstream has not found a final solution yet
<Trevinho> to help*
<hellsworth> imho, i would take the safer route and wait to include .35 until the fix lands, while also trying to get it landed.
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, what's your gut feeling?
<hellsworth> and by i, i mean you :)
<Trevinho> as said, we included https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/-/merge_requests/396 but not complete yet
<seb128> can we update gnome-shell without updating gjs?
<Trevinho> hellsworth: yeah, well... we should go past FF; so... better people to know it.
<Trevinho> seb128: we *may*.
<seb128> I should have added 'easily'
<Trevinho> yeah, it's quite easy in fact
<seb128> I would either do that
<Trevinho> we may have two choices, go with gjs 1.93.. smth, I mean the one before mozjs68
<Trevinho> *OR* just cherry-pick the required change that the shell depends on
 * Trevinho blames himself for it xD
<seb128> or update including mozjs68 and use a block-proposed to stop it migrating until it gets more testing/a proper fix
<Trevinho> so using mozjs60 is still possible for a bit, but I *WON't*m suggest it for the lts, as we'd loose all the point-releases support.
<Trevinho> plus ability of cherry-picking changes from upstream
<seb128> right, I wouldn't suggest that enough
<seb128> but we need to get gnome-shell some testing
<seb128> so if it's easy I would do a first landing with mozjs60
<seb128> and then go for 68 and block that in proposed
<seb128> enough->either
<seb128> other opinions?
<Trevinho> ok, so let me try if we can just get the gjs patch out with the current gjs we've in ubuntu, and then we can try to move to the latest
<Trevinho> it should be simple enough
<seb128> k, that has my vote as step1 then
<Laney> probably ok, but testing random combinations of stuff isn't great as a rule
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> Laney: isn't a random combination in this case, because the fact is that the only reason why new gjs is needed, is because a JS definition, nothing else
<seb128> we should move to the new version whenever possible
<Trevinho> but move on as soon as possible is indeed better.
<seb128> but meanwhile there is value getting some testing of the new serie
<Laney> it is random, because gnome doesn't expect you to use parts of their old release and parts of the new one
<seb128> seeing new feature, potential UI/behaviour changes etc
<Trevinho> but being gjs just an interpreter, and being js always the same lang, there should not be any problem
<Laney> k
<seb128> your call
<Trevinho> given I'm the one who bumped that requirement upstream, I can define it not random :)
<seb128> I think getting the update based on 68 blocked in proposed should be fine as well
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, you got what you wanted from the discussion for now?
<Laney> sure
<Trevinho> but as you guys prefer, I mean, I'm ok with leaving a crashing desktop xD, but then I don't want to hear anybody at FRA blaming for it
<Laney> we can do it
<Laney> no guarantees though, that's likely to be a pretty untested combination
<seb128> I would advice against having an update with a known crasher landing in focal proper
<Laney> like nothing says you don't require some other fix in the new gjs for new shell
<seb128> for the reason you just stated
<Laney> but it might or even is likely to be ok
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> Laney: unless I missed something, no... Or we can actually use the *expected* version as I said, so 1.63.2 (mozjs60 based)
<seb128> well let's block in propose and do a round of in team testing first
<Trevinho> that wouldn't be random, but the one upstream requires
<Trevinho> so, as you guys prefer. But just a patch could be enough imho.
<seb128> Trevinho, you are the mainainer (upstream & downstream), do what you believe is the best :)
<seb128> k, enough on that for now, we can keep discussing after the meeting if needed
<seb128> any other topic?
<seb128> I do another round of reminders
<seb128> - we could use extra hands for GNOME updates
<seb128> - ff is thursday, land your features!
<Trevinho> - Signup at https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 for GNOME packaging :)
<Trevinho> - https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop-packages.html to see what's missing
<seb128> lets wrap on that note then!
<seb128> thx for the urls Trevinho :)
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 25 15:20:56 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-02-25-14.31.moin.txt
<Trevinho> seb128: could you look into libgusb update or should I? Given that it helps with libfprint (not sure the changes you had to do for testing was caused by that)
<seb128> Trevinho, I can have a look
<seb128> you are busy enough
<seb128> Trevinho, also please look at your query, unsure what's going on without IRC client :)
<Trevinho> seb128: just too many notifications everywhere... And now, signal! :(
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: fyi, I commented on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864127
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864127 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "apparmor denies ~/snap/chromium/ writes" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> during MIR meeting ->  doko | apparently, desktop just asking kernel for a take over on -devel ;p
<didrocks> seb128: do you know what this is about? I’m out of context
<seb128> didrocks, I would guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-ucm-conf/+bug/1862776
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862776 in alsa-ucm-conf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] alsa-ucm-conf & alsa-topology-conf (b-d of alsa-lib)" [High,New]
<seb128> didrocks, which would be funny seeing that doko opened the bug and he's the one who assigned to Kernel Packages
<didrocks> yeah, I’m requested to review it now
<didrocks> apparently
<seb128> didrocks, I guess that's what you get for trying to be nice and help other teams, I should have let it to be completed by the kernel team
<didrocks> I don’t have slots for doing it before next week though
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, no hurry, but also feel free to bounce back from taking it, it's not a desktop item, it's a hwe one
<seb128> didrocks, oem teams want those to support new hardware
<didrocks> I guess I can have a look, but not timely for FF
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, ack, thanks! that's my suspicion too
<seb128> bah
<seb128> e-d-s fails to build with
<seb128> 'dh_girepository: Could not find ICalGLib-3.0.typelib dependency'
<seb128> ricotz, ^ any idea about that one? ;)
<Laney> seb128: do you have the new libical-dev?
<Laney> there was something like that that I fixed a couple of weeks ago
 * ricotz suspects a broken ical install too
<seb128> Laney, oh, the update is blocked in proposed
<seb128> thx for pointing that out
<Laney> yeah, icu :(
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, u there ?
<k_alam> seb128: I have made few unity merges here. Can you review ?
<k_alam> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1863584
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863584 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Drop gnombg for background drawing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-26
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour oSoMoN
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, mais rush de fixes avant de faire une release de zsys :p
<seb128> the ff fun!
<didrocks> yep!
<Laney> hello
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu didrocks and seb128
<marcustomlinson> aaaaand Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<seb128> Laney one minute earlier than usual, change of routine! :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah ok, stressing over every stomach cramp my wife has, but otherwise just fine ;) yourself?
<didrocks> good morning marcustomlinson & Laney
<seb128> marcustomlinson, oh, good luck with that!
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: good luck, this is the end of the road :p
<marcustomlinson> the end of my life forever...
<marcustomlinson> XD
<Laney> hi marcustomlinson seb128 didrocks
<Laney> hmm, keeping a log of what time I say hello, interesting
<seb128> lol
<seb128> it's part of the KPIs!
 * Laney writes a script
<duflu> Morning Laney and marcustomlinson
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> marcustomlinson: Morning
<Laney> error: cannot validate seed:
<Laney> - cannot use snap "snap-store": default provider "gnome-3-28-1804" is missing
<Laney> kenvandine: please can you do the fixing of the iso?
<Laney> hi Wimpress
<Wimpress> Morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Morning didrocks
<Laney> and duflu!
<Wimpress> You might want to have a chat with popey about zsys
<popey> we have emailed
<Wimpress> Brilliant :-D
<popey> its all in hand
<jibel> and we replied :)
<popey> \o/
<Wimpress> Double brilliant  :-D
<popey> BY THE POWER OF COMMUNICATION!
 * Wimpress is awestruck
<seb128> duflu, hum, bluez 5.53 was tagged 11 days ago and has a tarball on https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/bluetooth/ , weird that it's not mentioned on their website
<duflu> Grrr
<duflu> I probably don't have enough work days before before FF
<seb128> don't worry, we can always ask for a ffe if it includes features
<duflu> There's no NEWS for it either. Let me see
<duflu> Ah, yes wrong file
<duflu> +ver 5.53:
<duflu> +       Fix issue with handling unregistration for advertisment.
<duflu> +       Fix issue with A2DP and handling recovering process.
<duflu> +       Fix issue with udpating input device information.
<duflu> +       Add support for loading blocked keys.
<seb128> unsure what the support for loading blocked keys is
<seb128> but sounds like it should be a ffe easy to get if needed
<duflu> seb128, trying to roll it now
<seb128> duflu, thx
<duflu> seb128, it seems to work -> bug 1864824
<ubot5> bug 1864824 in bluez (Ubuntu) "BlueZ 5.53 release" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864824
<seb128> duflu, thx!
<duflu> Also https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez
<duflu> Night
<seb128> 'night
<seb128> and thanks again for squeezing that before your eod
<duflu> That's OK. It's done now, I hope
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<ricotz> I am wondering what is up with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsoup2.4/2.69.90-1
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), meson 0.53.2-1ubuntu1 at https://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/sponsoring/
<xnox> Laney:  seb128: kenvandine: ubuntu desktop ISO failed to build today, because snap:snap-store uses the old snap:gnome-3-28-1804 which was no longer seeded.
<xnox> only snap:gnome-3-34-1804 was seeded.
<xnox> i have now seeded snap:gnome-3-28-1804 into ubuntu desktop-minimal
<xnox> but i don't know if everything should be using 3-28 or 3-34 or both
<xnox> however, i do want a fresh ubuntu iso =)
<xnox> can you please request ubuntu desktop respin on the iso tracker?
<Laney> I already pinged kenvandine about that earlier
<kenvandine> I need to ask jdstrand to approve a revision in the store
<Laney> so no, not yet, and probably leave it to the person responsible
<kenvandine> It will need 3-34
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<seb128> ricotz, i386 installability issue... I've pinged Steve about it yesterday
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I see
<ricotz> seb128, meson builds here https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+build/18766799
<seb128> ricotz, thx, I meant to have a look today so it spares me some work :)
<seb128> ricotz, uploaded :)
<xnox> ok
<xnox> well at least tomorrow's daily will build an iso irrespective of which revision is approved in the store.
<xnox> i will revert the seed of old gnome-3.28 once the new snap-store snap lands
<kenvandine> xnox: thanks
<ricotz> seb128, thx
<xnox> wow the new ubiquity icon is extra slick!
<didrocks> isn’t it? :)
<didrocks> kudos to Stuart from the Yaru team
<xnox> it like actually makes sense
<didrocks> once you see it, it’s just… so obvious
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> we are in agreement
<xnox> cause previous disk-drive => nobody knows how those look like, and the new tiny nvmes look nothing like the disk
<didrocks> exactly, this is where the discussion started within the team
<jibel> xnox, about 1847721, which version of partman-auto has this change?
<jibel> bug 1847721
<ubot5> bug 1847721 in partman-efi (Ubuntu) "Always create the ESP" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847721
<Laney> who was asking for the package-team-mapping a few days ago?
<didrocks> seb128 IIRC
<seb128> Laney, it was me
<Laney> because I just found it: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/package-team-mapping.json
<Laney> :>
<seb128> thx
<Laney> np!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I approved r287 and r288
<Laney> tseliot: btw, proposed a PR for ubuntu-drivers-common to support the OEM work we've been doing, review would be appreciated
<Laney> please don't make me change the external interfaces :-)
<Laney> ubiquity is relying on those now :P
<Laney> well "now" -> in a branch
<tseliot> Laney, sure, I'll have a look
<Laney> merci
<kenvandine> jdstrand: thanks!
<seb128> tjaalton, you got lucky, xorg-server tests flipped green on a retry and it migrated :p
<tjaalton> seb128: which version was that?
<tjaalton> oh a rebuild
<seb128> tjaalton, 2:1.20.7-2ubuntu2  migrated
<tjaalton> had no idea
<seb128> I pinged you about it during the team meeting yesterday!
<seb128> :(
<tjaalton> and I repliead
<tjaalton> -a
<seb128> ah, you had no idea it migrated
<seb128> I though you were saying you had no idea it was blocked :)
<tjaalton> had no idea of the upload
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, you can forget about it, things sorted out themselve :)
<tjaalton> right, good
<Laney> you can NEVER forget about flaky tests!
 * Laney haunts tjaalton's dreams
<tjaalton> haven't slept well these past weeks ;)
<seb128> don't you have items blocked on propose-migration waking you up at night?!
<tjaalton> not at the moment, afaik :)
<xnox> jibel:  i mean, do i have to do this for you? =) got to pad.lv/u/partman-auto look that there is only one upload to focal since eoan, click on it read it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/134ubuntu13 then check ubiquity changelog to see that said partman-auto was included there and uploaded.
<xnox> jibel:  i don't memorize version numbers of all of my uploads for a quick hash-table lookup
<jibel> xnox, if you don't have the version number in mind that's fine, i'll check it out.
<xnox> jibel:  note, it only creates an empty esp when booted in bios mode. Other components have not yet been changed to always dual-install pc+efi platforms of grub, when booted under efi
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<jibel> xnox, okay, I was asking to see if we can remove the code that creates an ESP to store grub configuration on zfs systems.
<jibel> it'll have to be updated anyway.
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson
<hellsworth> did you see my messages on ubuntu-release last night?
<hellsworth> (honestly not sure if that was the right place)
<hellsworth> i was looking for autotests to be relaunched
<didrocks> hey hellsworth!
<hellsworth> hi didrocks :)
<didrocks> seb128: may I abuse the transitions ppa to testbuild on armhf builder?
<didrocks> (I see you have libsecret building there)
<seb128> didrocks, sure, it's empty/not being used for any transition atm
<didrocks> thx, doing, zsys failed there so I want to testbuild before doing an upload to the archive
<seb128> right
<seb128> I just tested the old libsecret on s390x there, to rule out an issue due to new glib or similar
<didrocks> ack :)
<kenvandine> xnox: you can revert your change adding gnome-3-28-1804
<kenvandine> all good now
<kenvandine> that is not needed
<xnox> Tah
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: hey, I was in a meeting when chromium updated in the background. everything went fine, but if it weren't for me running aa-notify, I wouldn't have known
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: this is obviously refresh-app-awareness
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, yes, I suggest enabling the experimental flag, it works very well for me
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: it did occur to me though, that it would be possible for you to run something in the background that could occasionally see if the current symlink changed
<Trevinho> desktoppers, if someone is happy to test new shell stack... It's at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3944.2/
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: and then prompt to restart
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: s/prompt/alert/
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, that's an interesting idea
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: whenever refresh app awareness lands, it could be converted to see if something is pending, if so, prompt/alert to stop to have updates applied, or something
<oSoMoN> not a great UX, but better than having the app starting to behave funny without a warning
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: simple idea is to nohup a script in a wrapper before invoking chromium proper
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: yeah. just an idea in case you thought there was something there
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: that silo is also fine to publish once the eappindicator thingy is uploaded to debian
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, thanks for sharing it. I'll file a bug to track it, as I'm too busy with other tasks right now, but it's probably something I can experiment with next week
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: iirc, firefox used to have UX built into it letting the user know it needed to be restarted, so there is some precedent for this sort of thing
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: cool, see you next week if I don't talk to you sooner :)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, yes indeed, see you next week :)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, bug #1864901
<ubot5> bug 1864901 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] suggestion: alert users when the snap has been refreshed while running" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864901
<Laney> Trevinho: I'll help you upload it all tomorrow
<marcustomlinson> Laney: could I request your help with ubuntu-release-upgrader too? that is if you're happy with my fixes (which I'll complete tonight)
<Laney> marcustomlinson: yus ok
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: thanks! :)
<marcustomlinson> Laney: :)))))
<Laney> yes that's how it makes me feel too!
<marcustomlinson> haha
<marcustomlinson> Laney: I blame kenvandine for it being late
<Laney> piling on extra requirements?
<marcustomlinson> haha, the gnome platform snap changes and it threw me a tasty curveball
<marcustomlinson> *changed
<Laney> ohh
<Laney> I guess you don't want to rip that out unless it's unused
<marcustomlinson> indeed
<Laney> gude pointe welle made
<marcustomlinson> and if it is used it needs to switch away from the release track to stable
<marcustomlinson> anywho, this stuff is looking good now, just getting to your review comments now
<Laney> r0x0r
<Laney> on that note, au revoir
<marcustomlinson> byyyye
<Trevinho> seb128: you know Error looking up permission: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.NotFound: No entry for geolocation what could be caused from? what isn't updated?
<k_alam> Hi
<k_alam> I am getting errors with libx11 in proposed...Can anyone tell ?
<k_alam> Unpacking libx11-dev:amd64 (2:1.6.9-1) ...
<k_alam> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-dvrEvm/292-libx11-dev_2%3a1.6.9-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<k_alam>  trying to overwrite '/usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h', which is also in package x11proto-dev 2018.4-4
<mitya57> k_alam: that is debian #952589
<ubot5> Debian bug 952589 in libx11-dev "libx11-dev: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h', which is also in package x11proto-dev 2018.4-4" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/952589
<mitya57> Already fixed in Debian, we need to wait until the autosyncer picks that
<k_alam> mitya57: Alright. Thanks.
<seb128> Trevinho, no idea sorry
<ChrisTownsend> Anyone know why on focal that the latest update says ubuntu-software is no longer required and gnome-calculator and gnome-characters are being installed? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QvHPTgHH9v/
<ChrisTownsend> I already have those installed as snaps, so I don't want the deb:)
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend: we are switching the seed back to the debs
<kenvandine> feel free to switch back to the snap if you like :)
<kenvandine> they will be maintained
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Oh?  Why's that?
<kenvandine> and gnome-software is being replaced by snap-store
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ok about snap-store.
<kenvandine> the primary reason to seed them as snaps was to help put pressure on improving snap integration on the desktop
<kenvandine> and we've done that :)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ah, ok.  Well, do I have to have the debs or can I manually remove them after they install?
<kenvandine> you don't have to have them
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ok, cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> glad to hear you're sticking with the snap versions :)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: lol, I got used to them:)
<kenvandine> i know i'm doing the same
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend: on dist-upgrade you won't get snap-store automatically though
<kenvandine> install it from the stable/ubuntu-20.04 channel
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ah, ok, thanks for the tip!
<tkamppeter> seb128, did you hit the gscan2pdf problem already a week ago, before my effort to update sane-backends?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes, did you look at the autopkgtest url? it has been failing regularly for a while, it was blocking xorg-server before
<tkamppeter> seb128, I only saw that it was currently blocking 4 or 5 other packages, nice DoS attack to us of some Debian maintainer making us auto-sync an arm64-incompatible package in Universe which depends on important packages in Main.
<seb128> lol
<tkamppeter> Later I have seen that the problem was there for longer time, so I made my merge request with "all" and not the current version number, so that we do not need to chase after it any more.
<tkamppeter> Hope that this was not the problem that our SANE was already 2 upstream versions behind.
<seb128> not likely or your update would have worked
<seb128> ideally the hang would be debugged/resolved still though, skip is only a workaround
<seb128> but that should do for now
<tkamppeter> seb128, I thin Universe packages should not get considered in the proposed migration of Main packages.
<seb128> doko had been arguing for that as well I think
<tkamppeter> seb128, by the way, there is also a Debian bug report on gscan2pdf and they found out that the problem is somewhere in our migration system infrastructure, manually running the arm64 autopkg test works.
<seb128> right, I doubt it's the infrastructure though, it's just that something there triggers the code bug
<seb128> could be because our builders are slow
<tkamppeter> seb128, why did you move the Trello card into Done already? The merge request is not yet accepted.
<seb128> or something
<seb128> tkamppeter, I probably picked the wrong column, can you move it back to 'in review'?
<tkamppeter> seb128, Done.
<seb128> thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-27
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, very well, thanks, you?
<ricotz> nice seeing ff73 built for xenial :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, I'm good, and relieved that the xenial build is out, too :)
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel, seb128
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> lut didrocks, oSoMoN, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, je me bats avec les builders et l’infra pour que tout passe dans la release pocket :p
<didrocks> et toi ?
<seb128> didrocks, ça va, un peu la bourre aussi :) je veux pas flinger la transition icu mais j'ai des trucs à uploader...
<didrocks> ouais, j’ai vu ça…
<marcustomlinson> morning desktopper
<marcustomlinson> whoops. morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm doing alright thanks, you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks!
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson!
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks, how things?
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: good! Sounds like we are just on time for FF! :)
<didrocks> in*
<marcustomlinson> oh wow
<Laney> moin
<seb128> hoi Laney
<seb128> wie gehts?
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<marcustomlinson> morning Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Hi marcustomlinson
<Wimpress> seb128: o/
<Laney> hey seb128 marcustomlinson Wimpress
<Laney> yeah doing alright
<Wimpress> Yo
<Wimpress> seb128 Laney Brad contacted me about exfat.
<Wimpress> He filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1862028
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862028 in linux (Ubuntu) "Focal uses the exfat fuse filesystem even though there is support in the kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Wimpress> What are your thoughts on that one?
<didrocks> hey Laney, Wimpress
<Wimpress> Morning didrocks
<seb128> Wimpress, it's tagged champagne, we will get to it in the next meeting?
<seb128> but still I'm curious now so having a look
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: so LO arm64 autopkgtests look to be passing now. cool
<seb128> Wimpress, I commented on the bug, I guess he installed exfat-fuse that we don't install by default. We should probably deprecate/remove that one on update if that's what creates the issue, let's see what Brad replies
<marcustomlinson> Laney: hey, I feel pretty confident with that upgrader MR now, got to all your comments, again thanks for that!
<Laney> ok cool, will look again soon
<Laney> if you could add comments for how to test it that'd help
<marcustomlinson> ok
<jibel> seb128, hi, has there been any conclusion on this thread ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-November/040844.html
<jibel> it landed in today's build
<seb128> ?!
<seb128> jibel, no, basically people seem to mostly agree on principle
<seb128> but that's one of the item we didn't manage to even start looking at and no other team stated they would work on it
<seb128> what landed exactly?
<jibel> a new casper that enable media integrity check by default
<jibel> it can be skipped with 'S'
<jibel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/1.441
<seb128> I'm not going to complain, I was just not expecting it
<jibel> and previous upload
<seb128> did you test it? does it feel alright as an user experience?
<jibel> yes
<jibel> yes twice :)
<seb128> :)
<jibel> some users are surprised an report bugs, I'll just close them and point the to the discussion
<jibel> and*
<Wimpress> seb128: Thanks for checking on that.
<seb128> jibel, thanks!
<seb128> Wimpress, np
<Wimpress> That buig actually affect Ubuntu MATE and Kylin. I'll follow up.
<Laney> Wonder if xnox said anywhere that this was being implemented
<seb128> Wimpress, exfat-fuse?
<Wimpress> Yes.
<seb128> Laney, I didn't read anything about it
<Wimpress> Seeded in Ubuntu MATE.
<seb128> :p
<Wimpress> And Kylin.
<seb128> it's probably a good idea to drop it then yes :)
<Wimpress> Indeed.
<jibel> Laney, he didn't
<jibel> xnox, I think the type of the partition of the ESP in BIOS mode is wrong, it should be 'ef' not 'b'
<seb128> (and back now)
<xnox> seb128: integrity check improvements are as per email thread and ongoing installer boot options review with mpt. This implementation is not final, but is a massive improvement. Still need to get UX rereviewed with mpt as it simply addressed a long lost of complaints about it from mpt. I.e. I am not sure if I should store the result of the check somewhere, to surface a warning in the installer with
<xnox> translations once we boot fully.
<xnox> jibel: can you please comment on that partman-auto / ubiquity bug report about type of partition? I will not have time to look at that right now, but don't want to loose this information.
<seb128> xnox, thx for working on it in any case ... I didn't test yet, but we still start the installer if the check failed?
<xnox> seb128: at the moment yes, with a warning printed and a longer delay.
<seb128> k
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi, would you dare to run autopkgtests on https://launchpad.net/%7Elibreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=focal
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: maybe not today, I suspect the builders are gonna be busy with ff stuff
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, alright
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, please don't push no-change rebuild of libreoffice for poppler
<ricotz> uploading 6.4.1 is way more efficient given its buildtime
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi, ^
<GunnarHj> Hey seb128!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Aware of any plans for xkeyboard-config? Upstream has recently released 2.29, but Debian is still on 2.26 (quiet there the last year). Should we by-pass Debian and upgrade?
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: I can update it there
<tjaalton> so far pkg-xorg has been just me the past year..
<tjaalton> more or less
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Excellent! Then I await your update before preparing a merge in Ubuntu.
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey GunnarHj, sounds like you got a reply :)
<tjaalton> what's the diff like?
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you want to maybe look at the new ibus?
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: since we don't support d-i anymore, I don't think the split of xkb-data-i18n is needed anymore
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, should gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/exp be synced to focal?
<Laney> put it in the silo ?
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: and we don't cache xkb data anymore, so I guess it could be synced then, assuming all the others are upstream by now
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, xkeyboard-config is under control then. Which new ibus are you talking about? slangasek recently updated it.
<seb128> GunnarHj, 1.5.22
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://packages.qa.debian.org/i/ibus/news/20200226T120812Z.html
<Laney> Feb 27 12:15:39 focal-vm gnome-shell[876]: JS ERROR: Error: Type name Gjs_WindowClone is already registered
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> Trevviiinnhhoooo
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Ok, syncing is more convenient, of course. I'll take a look and see if there is anything I believe we still need.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thx
<tjaalton> yep
<Laney> fixed with upgrading libgjs0g, it's a not strict enough dependency
<seb128> ah, good
<GunnarHj> seb128: Will look at ibus 1.5.22. I think the most important stuff is already in via patches. Possibly we should wait until they move it to unstable?
<seb128> GunnarHj, the version we currently have is also only in experimental, unsure why they don't move to unstable
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://packages.qa.debian.org/i/ibus.html shows they had the previous version upload to experimental as well so I guess it has more to do with packaging change than with the new version
<seb128> GunnarHj, anyway I just wanted to know if you could look at/evaluate if we should get the new version, "no" is a valid answer :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I looked at it as late as last night, and concluded that it's probably no hurry due to Steve's upload. But sure, I can prepare an upload based on the experimental variant if you like.
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, I was just wondering if the .22 update from upstream had fixes we maybe should consider
<seb128> seems not from you say so all good :)
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: If we don't need xkb-data-i18n any longer, I think we are ready to start syncing. There is a postinst script too, which removes /var/lib/xkb/*.xkm files, but I can't recall that I have seen such files there for many cycles.
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: that's the xkb cache, we dropped the xserver patch some time ago because it caused issues bigger than the tiny speedup it gave
<tjaalton> so yeah, should be syncable then
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Great!
<Laney> seb128: Trevinho: I copied apppindicator to the silo
<seb128> Laney, ack
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/aaaa.png
<Laney> this could be better
<Laney> wait
<Laney> NM!
<marcustomlinson> Laney: think we could wangle a ubuntu-release-upgrader release in time for ff?
<Laney> probably, don't worry I know what the deadlines are :-)
<seb128> ricotz, hey, any chance you could look at kylin-greeter not building with the current vala? we need to rebuild if with the new gnome-desktop...
<seb128> 'greeter-list.vala:185.5-185.22: error: Creation method of abstract class cannot be public.
<seb128>     public GreeterList (Background bg)'
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine
<oSoMoN> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi thre oSoMoN
<hellsworth> it is so nice to see libreoffice all Pass across update_excuses :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, Laney, I have a question about my gscan2pdf-blocks-everything Merge Request, https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/379911 Is it assigned correctly to "Ubuntu Package Archive Administrators"? Or have I to move it to "ubuntu-release" or so?
<Laney> indeed, ubuntu-release is the team for that
<Laney> sigh
<Laney> someone retried that with all-proposed while there was an uninstallable kernel
<Laney> hey it's FF FF today
<Laney> something which happens only every 13 years
<hellsworth> :D
<marcustomlinson> what a time to be alive!
<tkamppeter> Laney: FFFFF (Feature Freeze For Focal Fossa).
<hellsworth> 11111111111111111111
<tkamppeter> Laney, but in some weeks it will happen again: Final Freeze For Focal Fossa
<Laney> actually I guess Final Freeze :(
<Laney> ok fine it's Fe Fr Fo Fa
<Laney> ok fine it's Fe Fr Fo Fo
<Laney> and then it'll be Fi Fr Fo Fo
<hellsworth> i smell an englishman?
<marcustomlinson> Fe Fi Fo Fum
<marcustomlinson> haha
<hellsworth> haha
 * hellsworth highfives marcustomlinson
<Laney> no flies on you guys
<Wimpress> I smell the imminent release of a Focal Fossa?
<tkamppeter> hellsworth, 111...?
<hellsworth> binary of FFFFF
<tkamppeter> hellsworth, thanks.
<tkamppeter> Someone of you speaks German: WWWWWWWWW.
<tkamppeter> Wenn wir Wiener Wien wienern, wienern wir Wiener Wien.
<tkamppeter> Means: If we from Vienna clean Vienna, we from Vienna are cleaning Vienna.
<Laney> :D
<Laney> I liked Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo
<Laney> it's a bit US english for me but I can get it if I think hard ;-)
<marcustomlinson> my brain...
<marcustomlinson> Reminds me of that Chinese poem
<marcustomlinson> The Lion-Eating Poet in the Stone Den
<tkamppeter> Laney, switched to release-team, let us hope to get rid of gscan2pdf DoS attacks from Debian.
<Laney> Not sure if we should use all
<Laney> I've added hints for the current version
<tkamppeter> Laney. I suggested "all" because otherwise we have to fix it whenever some Debian guy uploads a new version. And according what I see on the sane-devel mailing list gscan2pdf upstream is released frequently.
<Laney> Then the test should be turned off in the package I think
<Laney> Otherwise we're running it unnecessarily
<tkamppeter> Laney, so the "force-badtest" means that the test is run but the result is ignored? For what does one need this?
<Laney> I don't really want to get into an extended debate about test semantics right now, sorry Till
<Laney> Trying to review marcustomlinson's branch
<Laney> We can talk about it in person if you really want nto
<Laney> marcustomlinson: can you do a bit o'squashing while I test this please?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: sqaushing?
<Laney> ah
<Laney> rebase your branch and merge the commits into logical units
<Laney> but if you have to learn how to rebase ... maybe don't bother :p
<Laney> I am totally going to mess up releasing this
<marcustomlinson> gotta see the doc now, back later
<Laney> laters
<marcustomlinson> ok nvm, still waiting. and now I remember this is git not bzr
<marcustomlinson> Laney: is it not possible to squash merge?
<marcustomlinson> would you like me to squash everything into a sinlge commit on my branch?
<Laney> Kind of, I can add a merge commit instead of N separate ones, that's pretty similar to bzr merges
<Laney> do you think one commit makes sense? if so, then that'd be nice
<Laney> then you can describe the idea in the message which would be sweet
<Laney> so you can do git rebase -i origin/ubuntu/master, change all the 'pick' except the first one to 'fixup' and the first one to 'reword', and then write a nice message in the editor you get
<Laney> should do it
<Laney> ah yay, I got the pre-build.sh script to finish
<marcustomlinson> sorry battling poor connection
<marcustomlinson> Laney: that ok?
<Laney> marcustomlinson: I think you've downplayed your own work there :P
<Laney> it makes it look like you just added a .json file
<Laney> but if you're happy with it that's fine by me
<marcustomlinson> Laney: yeah I'm ok with it haha
<Laney> so nice having a local mirror
<Laney> took about 1 minute to download the whole dist-upgrade
<ricotz> seb128, I can take a look at kylin-greeter
<seb128> ricotz, thanks!
<Laney> OOH YEAH look at those deleted snaps
<marcustomlinson> :)
<Laney> DONE
<Laney> I didn't get gnome-shell and friends uploaded
<Laney> Marco told me he had to fix something in ubuntu-dock, and then disappeared
<Laney> so it's going to have to be tomorrow I'm afraid (or someone else can work with Trevinho tonight)
<marcustomlinson> \o/
<marcustomlinson> (I mean for my thing, not Trevinho's)
<marcustomlinson> Laney: not sure if I can help with the upload?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: do you know how the tarball ends up here: https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development
<marcustomlinson> sorry I think I asked this before and missed the response
 * marcustomlinson looks for it
<marcustomlinson> ok done at the hospital, home time -> afk
<marcustomlinson> Ah ffs nvm again...
<marcustomlinson> We have to wait around for an hour for blood results. I thought we’d just get them in the post
<tkamppeter> Laney, how did you solve the gscan2pdf problem?
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: xkeyboard-config is now in sid
<tjaalton> the update
<tkamppeter> Laney, and thanks for the fix.
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Nice! Please note that don't have upload rights for that package in Ubuntu either, so can you please sync it once it's possible to do that?
<tjaalton> sure
<GunnarHj> Thanks!
<ricotz> seb128, https://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/sponsoring/0001-Constructors-of-abstract-class-must-not-be-public.patch
<Trevinho> Laney: ouch, I had a crash of the usb subsystem and I didn't reopen the chats on restart... -_-
<Trevinho> well stuff was ready to upload though
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, I've uploaded that now!
<ricotz> seb128, this looks weird ;) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/466870355/kylin-greeter_19.04.1build2_19.04.1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> ricotz, shrug!
<ricotz> this is a native package
<seb128> stupid debian packaging systems :p
<seb128> yes, indeed ...
<seb128> ricotz, reuploaded with the packaging noise undone, thanks for noticing/pointing it out
<seb128> Trevinho, you need to fix your IRC notifications somehow :)
<Trevinho> seb128: no, I need to remember to open any chat system once I reboot xD
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway the silo is fine for being published as it is if you want, although Laney told that he can do it tomorrow too, so as you guys prefer
<Trevinho> I wanted to upload a change on dash-to-dock but looks like the fix needed is a bit more complex, so I can wait for later
<Trevinho> in the mean time, I've troubles with my usb keyboard it seems -_-
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-28
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> goood morning desktopers, happy post-ff friday!
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> didrocks, ouais, content qu'on soit au ff, la semaine a été fatiguante, j'ai bossé un peu en soirée presque tous les jours pour finir les updates GNOME
<seb128> didrocks, et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, on n'a pas voulu uploader dans le rush ubiquity qui intègre zsys à cause des régressions que l’on a eu dûes à la création de l’EFI dans partman-auto de manière inconditionnel sans prendre en compte le cas ZFS
<didrocks> seb128: donc on a fini de fixer, mais il reste pas mal de testing avant l’upload (que je pense aujourd’hui)
<didrocks> mais ça nous a planté l’upload pour le jeudi
<seb128> didrocks, nouvelle stack shell pas uploadée non plus donc vous êtes pas seuls :)
<seb128> ouais :-/
<didrocks> bon, je pense qu’un upload aujourd’hui, c’est ok
<seb128> oui
<seb128> friday upload
<didrocks> (vu que le seul "feature" c’est apt-install zsys)
<seb128> those are the best :p
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> :)
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128 and didrocks, I'm doing well thanks :) you?
<didrocks> good good :)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, a bit tired but ff is over and it's friday so should be good
<marcustomlinson> seb128: sleep time :)
<didrocks> seb128: take it easy
<seb128> yeah!
<marcustomlinson> congrats by the way seb128! great job! and to all desktoppers!
<seb128> thanks marcustomlinson, great team effort on the ff line indeed, congrats to you as well :)
<Laney> morning!
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney!
<marcustomlinson> thanks for uploading u-r-u for me :)))
<Laney> no problemo, well done on that work
<Laney> looking forward to the other half next :>
<Laney> it seems to have ended up at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ correctly
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> moin didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<marcustomlinson> Laney: oh! so it is \o/
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> hey Laney, oSoMoN, how are you? happy ff friday!
<didrocks> Laney: hey! Doing alright, thanks, and you?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, salut seb128 & didrocks
<oSoMoN> doing good, looking forward to a family Saturday and to seeing y’all in Frankfurt
<Laney> alllllllll gooooooddddddd
<seb128> launchpad git support isn't as nice as gitlab/github's one
<seb128> but it feels like compared to sourceforge's one
<seb128> like->nice
 * seb128 trying to find a commit on the webui of a sourceforge project
<seb128> that's not fun
<RikMills> ^ yeah. I have that pain when patch hunting!
<seb128> rikMills, just I don't dup work, which poppler rdepends are you looking at?
<RikMills> seb128: kitinery I just dropped the build with poppler, as will be FFe'ing a fixed version soon
<seb128> k
<RikMills> testing calligra build now
<RikMills> patch hunting for scribus
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> I'm done gambas3 and I'm doing ipe-tools and was looking if gdcm has a fix upstream (but it doesn't :()
<seb128> (brb, changing location)
 * RikMills pokes seb128
<RikMills> (come back. I have a link with patches)
<Laney> make a debdiff!
<RikMills> seb128: some poppler patches here https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/gdcm/tree/master
<seb128> RikMills, thx
<seb128> RIkMills, do you want to do the upload or should I?
<RikMills> seb128: still looking at scribus. I just found that, that is all
<seb128> RikMills, k, let me try them, thx for the pointer!
<Laney> ah poppler transitions
<seb128> indeed :-/
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress!
<Wimpress> Laney: I have new wallpapers. Should I submit merge proposals for ubuntu wallpapers and ubiquity slideshow?
<Wimpress> Os is there some other process I should follow?
<Wimpress> *Or
<Laney> Wimpress: If you wanna do it, you can do it, follow the pattern of previous releases
<Laney> the main thing you need to do is make sure they're a reasonable size
<Laney> usually they arrive quite huge indeed and Will spends a while messing about with them to get them smaller without impacting the quality (e.g. causing banding)
<Wimpress> Laney: Will made me aware of size issues.
<Wimpress> I explained our requirements to design.
<Wimpress> That have all arrived ready-optimised.
<Laney> OK, well I don't know what size you have
<Laney> but our current one is 1.8M and I wouldn't want to go bigger than that ideally
<Wimpress> Will said 2MB or less.
<Laney> so if it's good already, feel free to crack on and well done for saving yourself that effort
<Wimpress> Yep, largest file size is the 4K res PNG at 2MB
<seb128> I wonder if there is value to keep xpdf in the archive
<seb128> we need to do non trivial updating every time poppler change, is that really worth the effort?
<RikMills> I have wondered the same before
<Laney> kick it out to proposed, let someone fix it if they want to
<Laney> nice middle ground..?
<RikMills> scribus looks like it might need 4 upstream poppler and 2 python 3.8 patches. fedora wimped out and did a svn snapshot +1 patch
 * RikMills goes to poke scribus debian maintainer
<tjaalton> what's the tag to block a package from leaving proposed? block-proposed?
<tjaalton> oh, too late
<Laney> correct, or block-proposed-<series>
<Laney> for next time
<Laney> :<
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> apparently xkb-data has some issues at least on debian. the correct layout doesn't work on all apps, at least under gnome
<tjaalton> never seen that one before
<Laney> might have made up the $series bit ...
<tjaalton> seems to work fine here with .fi
<GunnarHj> Thanks for fixing xkeyboard-config, tjaalton!
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: well, some folks reported issues on debian
<tjaalton> so I wonder if we're affected
<tjaalton> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=952731
<ubot5> Debian bug 952731 in xkb-data "xkb-data: Italian keyboard layout not working in some apps" [Grave,Open]
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Worth following up, reasonably. I'll look later.
<Laney> ah I guess I need to upload budgie
<Laney> fossfreedom: fyi
<RikMills> seb128: test building scribus + patches
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> morning early morning hellsworth?
<hellsworth> yes
<hellsworth> i can't build LO to save my life last night and then it kept me up so i finally gave up
<Laney> :(
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: That was a low quality bug report; probably nothing to worry about. I still posted a reply with a couple of questions.
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: yep, noticed
<tjaalton> thanks
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: yw
<seb128> Laney, thx for fixing the dogtail autopkgtest!
<Laney> np!
<Laney> those emails from proposed-migration are useful for reminders
<seb128> :)
<RikMills> seb128: "did some extra fixes for newer pooppler". LOL
<RikMills> if that is a typo, it is an 'apt' one
<seb128> RikMills, what, it's true! :p
 * RikMills nods
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I see the typo now
<seb128> wasn't on purpose: )
<RikMills> :D
<marcustomlinson> haha
<seb128> bah, archive transitions are never easy right?
<seb128> inkscape hits a gcc ICE on ppc64el
<seb128> gdcm doesn't build on s390x due to vtk7 not being installable
<tjaalton> GunnarHj: apparently the kb failure is with wayland
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> reproduced
<hellsworth> the gimp deb doesn't work in focal just fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/1865166
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865166 in gimp (Ubuntu) "undefined symbol: gegl_rectangle_subtract" [Undecided,New]
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: Aha, didn't realize that Debian uses Wayland by default.
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: But why would an xkb-data update make a difference on wayland?
<tjaalton> beats me
<Laney> Those keymaps are used under Wayland sessions too
<tjaalton> but only non-native apps (using xwayland) seem affected
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, good afternoon
<seb128> hey k_alam, how are you? thx for the unity/gnome-desktop fixes!
<k_alam> seb128: I am fine . you ?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<k_alam> seb128: There is this issue, unity already landed but it is supposed to be compiled against new unity-settings-daemon-deb which is still in proposed
<k_alam> unity-settings-daemon-dev*
<seb128> ah, you didn't bump the depends I guess?
<seb128> :/
<seb128> also I noticed after upload that in the new symbols in usd you didn't use the right version
<k_alam> no, I didn't.....
<Laney> hellsworth: your bug ...
<Laney>  gimp: /usr/local/lib/libbabl-0.1.so.0: no version information available (required by gimp)
<Laney> local ...
<Laney> looks like you've got some random stuff installed
<hellsworth> yeah that's strange.. i'm trying to reproduce this on a different system. if i can't, i'll close the bug.
<Laney> /usr/local sux
<k_alam> seb128: It will just require a rebuild against newer u-s-d..
<hellsworth> i have 3 versions of libbabl-0.1.so.0* in /usr and none of them match what dpkg -l shows. lol
<Laney> it's probably something you sudo make installed at some point
<seb128> k_alam, not that easy since any rebuild will block on the gnome-desktop/poppler transitions
<hellsworth> probably
<k_alam> seb128: It can land after the transition. I will bump symbol version along with gschema-key merge. Unity will require a rebuild then anyway. If this is alright.
<seb128> k_alam, yes
<k_alam> seb128: Another issue, there is no hud in focal...can you copy it from eoan ?
<RikMills> hellsworth: gimp starts ok here in my focal VM. that symbol is one in gegl lib since 4.18, as seems to not have been dropped in the 4.22 symbols file is to be believed
<RikMills> *and seems
<hellsworth> yeah it's definitely my host. i've run gimp just fine on a focal vm, focal laptop, and 19.10 vm upgraded to focal
<RikMills> :)
<hellsworth> i just panicked when it didn't run
<hellsworth> :)
<seb128> k_alam, you would need to fix it, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1850748
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1850748 in hud (Ubuntu) "hud-tools depends on obsolete python-polib" [Critical,Fix released]
<k_alam> seb128: Ah..right. Thanks.
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, adwaita didn't land in Ubuntu, did the upload or fail or was it not part of the silo?
<Laney> It needs to be merged
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ were you going to look at that?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, let me finish libfprint thingy I was changing, but yes
<seb128> Trevinho, no hurry, can be next week
<Trevinho> seb128: shouldn't be a rush for FF though
<Laney> guessing we should move cards backwards for .92 updates
<seb128> guess so, the trello board makes it easy to synchronize/not overlap
<RikMills> seb128: gdcm s390x build deps sorted themselves \o/ ...... but ftbfs against new openmpi that landed this afternoon /o\
<Laney> ok, night, see some of you sunday!
<oSoMoN> good night all
<hellsworth> good night
<seb128> rikMills:(
<tjaalton> the xkb fail with wayland is fixed by updating xkbcomp in x11-xkb-utils..
<tjaalton> just uploaded to debian
<tjaalton> it hadn't had updates since 2y ago..
<kenvandine> hellsworth: don't forget to email me your mm issues
<hellsworth> oh i forgot
<hellsworth> doing it now :)
